# calling all single women!!



## jodie1d

Hi, my name is jo, I'm a single, straight, 33 yr old professional woman. I already have a 5 year old daughter from a previous relationship. I am happy single, but would dearly love another child, for me and for my daughter. After 2 years serious consideration i have made the decision to attempt to furfill my dream through DI. 
I am happy and proud of my choices..... however it is certainly not the most conventional of situations! I would really really love to get in touch with any other woman who have become single mothers by choice, are in the process of doing so or are thinking about doing so.... and share some thoughts, experiences, worries, joys etc etc!
Jo x


----------



## alex28

Hi Jo and welcome.

Cant help you u/f but wanted to wish you well on your endeavours and hope you find your dream soon. xx


----------



## aweeze

Hi Jo  

I'm also single and after much thought, started the ball rolling by getting in touch with clinics last April. My history with men is so rubbish that I always joked that it would come to a turkey baster for me but it aint a joke anymore!! 

I've found this site really useful but have never posted until now as I always felt a bit fraudulent because to the best of my knowledge I don't actually have a fertility problem (other than the obvious - lack of a man!). 

Anyway, I've been through 2 natural cycles of IUI with Donor   and started a third which had to be abandoned (the clinic had to try and hold off ovulation with drugs as they couldn't do the insemination as it was falling over a weekend but I over-rode the drugs and ovulated anyway   ). 

I always thought that I would like to donate eggs but thought that it would be after I had had my family but with time running out (I'm 35 this year) it seemed so logical to make my next attempt an egg share as it means that my chances are increased with the IVF and I hopefully get to make someone elses dream come true.   So I've had all the tests, been for the counselling and got a recipient matched and I'm ready to go! I start D/R in early Feb so might be dipping in to the other boards for support/queries once the drugs start kicking in  !!

In the meantime if there is anything that I can help you with or you want to chat - just let me know.

Lou
X


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Jo

I was a single Mum for many years (my choice) and my ds is now 13 !!!

I just wanted to wish you all the very best with DI and hope you get a lovely sibling for your daughter soon 

All the best
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## jodie1d

Dear alex28 - thanks for your kind words x x

And Hi to jennifer...thanks to you for your message too! it is so nice to hear postive messages from complete strangers regarding DI for single women. I feel I have made the right decision for myself and my daughter and although my close friends and my sister are very supportive of my decision to 'go it alone', it is ALWAYS nice to hear such support... as I have been met with a little 'shock - horror' from a few people I have told...(including my dad!) and that is just the few people i have told!!

To Lou, it was lovely to read your message, to hear from someone embarking on the same, well similar, journey. HAHA i liked your turkey baster comment, made me giggle...I have had a few turkey baster jokes from my friends recently! (Funny though...DI not really got anything to do with turkeys has it!?) 

I was fascinated to hear about your 'adventures' so far...wow...what an amazing thing it would be to concieve yourself and to give such a wonderful gift to someone else at the same time. I'm really hoping things work out, keep me posted! How exciting!
Egg donation is something I may too be considering in the future..in a different way though. Unfortunately my sister was diagnosed with breast cancer last year...and after intensive chemo is quite likely to be infertile. She has a daughter too but is desperate for more children (Sadly she had just started ttc when she was diagnosed and on the day of her masectomy, she found out she was 6 weeks pregnant. It was so tragic as she had to have a termination that day...was terrible but it was that or die...oops sorry im really digressing in a rather depressing way! Well anyway it's not depressing because she is amazing and is now cancer free!!! Yippieeeeeeee!!!) 
so i would love to help her have more children in the future, if it comes to that, either through egg donation or suragacy..
Anyway like i said...i digress!
I have chosen to go down a slightly different route to you. I am not using a clinic. i am using a known donor. I met him through a website and we have spent the last 10 months getting to know each other. I spent a couple of years prior to this, reseaching all the options and was very close to going the clinic DI route... I decided to attempt another way, to use a known donor because of the situation with my daughter. If i didnt have her I would defo have gone down the clinic route. However I had issues with the fact that my daughter has a relationship with her father (she sees him monthy- ish) Although she doesnt see him that often, he is still in her life. And I thought it could be very hard for a future child to see their sibling have a relationship with a dad and they have none at all! Anyway, so I have opted to use a known donor. He is a really nice guy, and wants to have contact with the child, about monthy, so hopefully will all work out fab!!! 
We have made one attempt so far, before xmas. But there have been a few setbacks recently though...he's had some family stuff to deal with and things have been put on 'hold' for a few months. I am disappointed but understand why. So for the moment Im kinda just waiting for the go ahead again which is preety frustrating!!! If he changes his mind...well...I guess I will have to rethink options again!!

Whoops have gone on too long! Didn't realise how much i had to say!
Thanks again for the messages
... and lou, would love to keep in touch and 'compare notes'! what reaction have you had from people?

Jo x x x x


----------



## ZoeP

Hi Jodie,

I'm a single, straight woman and now the proud mummy of my 4month old son after using donor sperm.  I'm just going offline now, but if you want to know anything maybe I can help.

Take care
Zoe


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi Jodie,
I think there are quite a few of us single women around! I went down the clinic route and have a gorgeous seven month old son - let me know if you need any advice/support,
Sarah


----------



## jodie1d

Hi sarah and zoe  
Thanks for your messages...lovely to know there are others out there somewhere! congratulations to you both on your sons. How are you finding single life with a baby? is it how you imagined? I have been a single parent to my daughter since she was 18 months....so I know what being a single parent is like, but not with a baby, i would imagine that would be quite different as I did have a partner when i was pregnant and gave birth. What was it like?! I mean the pregnancy and birth bit? and now?!

I'm also interested to know how many attempts it took you both with the clinic DI? Hmmm and costs?! would imagine it got pretty expensive?! Did you find the clinics supportive, of you being single I mean?

Anyway you must both be so proud and excited to have your wonderful new additions!
Jo x


----------



## aweeze

Hi Jodie

What a sad story about your sister and good on you for considering helping her out in the future. It's something that I would like to think I could do if need be but I'm not so sure I would be that strong - I think it's a very different situation to donating anonymously.

A known donor was something I never considered for myself  but I can understand why you took that route. There are just so many things to consider aren't there? and I think there are positives and negatives to almost every situation - you just have to go with what feels right. It's good you've been able to find someone you feel comfortable with. Lets hope you can give it another go very soon!

The reaction I've had from the people that I have told is very positive - they are all really surpised that I'm still single and I've lost count of the times that I've been told what a good mummy I would be so that's really lovely. I've kept it to a very select group of people that know that I've actually started tx. There are others who know that I'm planning or considering it but don't know that I've started yet. To be honest now that I'm actually doing it, the fewer people that know the better because whilst I need support, I find it alot easier to cope with if people aren't always bring it up - especially as I've had a bit of a wait since mid November to start up again. 

With reference to the questions that you asked of Sarah and Zoe (Hi to both of you as well - and congrats on your little bundles - look forward to reading your feedback on the pregnancy, birth etc to Jodie as it will be applicable to me also!), I can honestly say that it made no difference to my clinic that I am single. I was really worried about making the initial calls (contacted 2 clinics) but they were both totally accepting of me. The only thing that makes me a bit annoyed is when they send letters to my GP to keep her informed of what is happening, they forget to change the wording to reflect that I am single so it says things like "this couple is continuing with treatment"!   I did tell them about it - apart from anything not only am I proud to be going it alone but I don't want anything misleading on my medical record!

I've had 2 attempts at DI - both BFN's and 1 abandoned cycle. Each DI (natural) cost about £600 including the   and the HFEA levy. There are charges also for the initial consultation and baseline tests - I think it was about £250ish. The ES/DIVF cycle will work out slightly more expensive - I have to say though that I think my clinics pricing is quite reasonable compared to some others.

Well I start my DR drugs on Wednesday which I'm quite excited about - not the side effects or the needles but the fact that I'm actually getting going again. So think of me stabbing myself (I hate needles!) while you're eating your cereal on wednesday morning!  

Look forward to keeping in touch...

Lou
x


----------



## ZoeP

Hi Jo and Lou

First of all good luck with your tx, and thanks for the congrats on my son - he's a dream but then I am biased  

I don't really know where to start, but here goes.

I've had one unsuccessful DIUI and one positive DICSI.  I have got a very supportive family so that has made the whole process easier for me than if I didn't have them.  

Coming to my decision was the easy part.  I'd split from my bf and we had been in the process of sorting out IVF - well a few months later and after a lot of thinking I decided to go ahead with the tx on my own.  The way I saw it was that if I was to meet someone else we would not have been ready as a couple for probably 2+ years before embarking on starting a family and my age was against me.  I think if I had had the option of a known donor who I could have trusted 100% to be a great dad then I would have preferred that.
I had times in my tx and my pregnancy when I felt really low because although my family are supportive, they couldnt' offer me some of the support that I really needed - and only a partner could have offered me that.  If you want me to elaborate on anything in particular then I will do.  When I went for appts at either the clinic or once pregnant to dr or hosp I would be quite envious of the couples and found that very hard to shake off.  I must admit the green eyed monster is not nice but I resembled him a few times in my pregnancy and tx and also after having had my son when husbands/bf's were visiting their new babies in hospital.

Anyway, most of my experience has been amazing and it gets better everyday.  Luckily my son sleeps all night now and has done since he was about 6wks otherwise I would have found it a lot harder to cope - the first weeks I felt like a zombie through lack of sleep, but then I gather that is the norm for any new parent/s.  

My clinic The Bridge Centre in London, treated me no differently to someone that was having treatment as part of a couple.  The prof was really lovely about it all.  My DIUI cost about £500 with drugs but that was I think 2003.  My ICSI was unfortunately a lot more money.  I needed the ICSI because I was using frozen donor sperm and they said ICSI would give better results for fertilisation.  My treatment including drugs was £6000, I know that sounds a lot and it is, but £800 of that was for a general anaesthetic instead of sedation for EC and £1000 was for the ICSI process.

I know a lot of what I have said has been the negative side - on the positive side though,  I get that first morning gummy smile, and the contented little sighs as Jack lays in my arms having polished off yet another bottle lol.  

Jo, I hope that you are able to go ahead with another attempt soon.

Lou, good luck with your tx.  Did your clinic say to have your jabs in morning?  just curious because mine stipulated 6pm, in case they needed to change my dose then they would have all day to get hold of me.

Take care
Zoe x


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi Jodie and Lou,
I went to the London Women's Clinic, and never found I was treated any different being single.  You have to see a counsellor before you get started (I think that's a HFEA requirement), but it was more of a chat to make sure you'd thought through all the implications.  I think I probably paid around £4,000 in total, although I stopped counting after a while.  Each treatment cycle was around £900 including injectible drugs, although I think that since I did it, prices have increased a lot.  My first DIUI cycle was negative, my second positive although I miscarried at 11 weeks, and the third resulted in Jack.  I found the early part of the pregnancy stressful due to the previous m/c, but after that I had few problems.
I didn't tell many people how I got pregnant, largely because I want to make sure that when Jack is old enough to know how he was conceived, he hears it from me and not from anyone else.
It didn't feel too weird going to ante-natal classes as a single women, as I had a friend come with me for support.
It probably did influence the birth - I didn't fancy being surrounded by couples after the birth, so elected for a home birth, and am so glad that I did - I had a good birth, I didn't have any painkillers at all, with a couple of friends present for support.
Jack's a really good baby, and I think as long as you anticipate being knackered for at least the first six weeks, its not too bad.
I would have preferred a known donor if that had been possible, and I do worry about how Jack will react when he finds out how he was born when he's older, but hopefully he'll be happy and secure enough to cope well with it,
hope this helps, let me know if you've any other questions,
Sarah


----------



## aweeze

Hi Sarah & Zoe

Great feedback - thanks guys. What you have said is pretty much in line with what I have experienced so far and what I'm expecting - positive and negative. It's really good to know as well that you are so positive about your experience. 

Zoe - the nurse asked me when I would do my jabs and I said the morning which she was happy with. Maybe it'll be different once I get to stimming. I think they're expecting everything to be pretty straight forward with my DR as I don't have any fert probs that I know of. I am quite worried about OHSS though as my right ovary is multi-cystic (not poly though) and had about 9 follicles on it at day 4 on a standard cycle as opposed to the usual 4ish so I'm going to make sure that they really watch out for me through stimming. Also I lost my last IUI cycle when they tried to hold off ovulation over a weekend with drugs and I reacted over-positively to the FSH and under-reacted to the drug to hold off the ovulation and ovulated anyway so I'm a bit worried about how i'll react to these drugs. 

Thanks again for your help and I'll give you a shout if I have any more Q's.

Jodie - I hope your all right and don't mind me jumping in on your thread like this. Hope to hear from you soon.

Lou


----------



## jodie1d

Hi girls! Lou, zoe and sarah! 
I cant tell you how exciting and totally inspiring it is to read all your messages! lou... i really really DO NOT mind you jumping in on this tread... i think it is FAB!!    So thankyou to you all... like I said been really great to read about you all.

Sarah and Zoe, thanks for sharing your experiences. I am really pleased that the clinic treated you with respect, if i had chosen the clinic route, this is something that would have worried me, and Lou I really pleased that you are continuing to have a positive experience. WOW expensive though!! Shows just determined you all were and still are. Good for you! It was really helpful to hear about how it was for you, zoe and sarah, experiencing the whole pregnancy and birth thing alone. Zoe, it must have been really hard for you to split up with your bf and then continue the journey alone. Despite us all obviously being strong independent women, (let us blow our own trumpets here!!), I think it is human nature to sometimes feel lonely and envious.
Like I said, i have been on my own with my daughter since she was 18 months old, (and to be honest pretty much did everything myself before that! My ex did nothing really, not one bath, not one feed and slept right though those sleepless nights!!! can you see why i chose to leave!?!) Anyway, my experience of being a single parent has been a really positive one. I find it very rewarding. I have a very special bond with my daughter that i honestly feel has been strengthened by the fact that it is just the two of us. But at times it is inevitably very tough and there are times when i feel like screaming and exploding and really wish I had a partner to share things with!! But the positives do outweigh the moments of negativity. I must enjoy being a single parent.... i want to be a single mum to two!!
Like I said, thanks for sharing some insights to what it is like to completely go it alone, right from the beginning. As although am really excited, i am a little nervous too!!

Ok... i have another question! regarding what to tell people! I am ok with my close friends and family, i have told most of them and I although I think others may be a little shocked, i think on the whole they will be supportive and happy for me. My concerns are more with people I know less on a personal level, work colleagues for example. i am a primary school teacher, and although my school is lovely, with great people. they are a little conservative to say the least! i already the shock of the school.... being a single parent! but a pregnant single parent with no signs of even having a boyfriend...well that is really gonna cause a storm! I know maybe it shouldn't matter what they think, but i have to tell them something! Also is complicated by the fact that my own daughter is a pupil at the school....she started in september, So feel i also need to get what i say, for her sake, right. I also have to consider what she will say to others! She will be (if it happens) very excited about her mummy having a baby in her tummy and I know will want to share the good news with everyone!! Anyway any ideas would be much appreciated... i  would really like to hear your opinions!?
Zoe and sarah... how did you deal with that side of things...what did you tell people? were you working? are you planning on going back to work? if so ... how are you going to deal with childcare issues? side tracking now I know!!! And lou...what about you? how are you planning on approaching this issue? what will you tell people?

Lou... i have really enjoyed reading more about your fascinating experiences. I will indeed be thinking of you stabbing yourself on wednesday! Good luck and I am really really hoping you have success with this one. (by the way i am a little ignorant about some of the abbreviations...you said you had BFN... what does that stand for?)
And thank you Lou for your kind words about my sister. I really hope I do have the strength to help her. In fact, if im completely honest, im hoping it wont come to that! I would love to help her and feel I would do anything to make her happy after everything she has been through, but believe me it would not be an easy thing to do, it is indeed very different to donating anonymously.

ok...enough for now! 
look forward to hearing from you all some more
Take care Jo x x
(good luck Lou!)


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi Jo,
as regards what to tell people, I've been keeping things very vague - I tend to say 'its a long story...' and leave it at that.  People haven't really asked too many questions surprisingly, although what they say behind your back is probably another matter! I do find it difficult when people who don't know my situation ask if Jack looks like his father - can't say to them I've really no idea! As you're going to use a known donor you won't have that problem. There's a book that deals with some of those questions called 'single mothers by choice' by jane Mattes.
I'm going back to work part-time in May and and hoping to get Jack into my workplace nursery (lucky me).
Are you watching the Baby Race?  Watched the first one last night, want to see all three programmes before forming an opinion,
Sarah


----------



## JR68

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me butting in - I'm not single - but am looking for some advice and thought you guys may be able to help me - I have posted on other threads also.  We've just had 3 failed DIUI unmedicated and now been told need to move onto medicated but it's left to us which - Clomid or Menopur - does anyone have any advice which is best?  I'm pulling my hair out not knowing which way to go.

Thanks

JR68


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi JR68,
if you're having to pay for drugs, clomid is a hell of a lot cheaper.  Personally, I started with a clomid cycle, but it thinned the womb lining, so I couldn't go ahead with treatment using it (I think that's a fairly common side-effect if you've got PCOS), and moved onto injectibles.  I don't know if there's any difference in how easy it is controlling the development of the follicles using either method, maybe someone else knows?
Sarah


----------



## AMELIE2

hello, 
I have read though all your messages and feel inspired, i am considering single parenthood, but will need donor eggs,( 40 & fsh 13.3) did/would any of you ladies have considered using donor eggs for your treatments or did it put you off because it it wasn't your egg?
ams xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi Amelie2
Im glad you feel inspired!
I cannot speak from personal experience on this one, but will offer you my opinion for what it's worth...
I know it is hard because I am not in that situation, but if I were i think that I would definitely consider the use of donor eggs. I think that once a baby was growing inside you, it would be yours. The whole process of pregnancy and birth is amazing and donor eggs could give you the chance to experience this, and of course motherhood. 
Take care and good luck 
Jo x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hi Ladies

hope you don't mind me jumping in but just wanted to say i watch the tail end of a program last night on C4 called baby race- last nights show had 3 single women ttc

1 had pcos and previous ectopic
1 went down the adoption route 
1 was disabled gay woman

it was very inspiring

http://www.channel4.com/health/microsites/B/baby_race/

good luck ladies

hugs

Mez
xxxxx


----------



## kmr5025

Hi all, I've been reading your posts over the last couple of days (and many more besides!) and thought I'd get on and actually reply.  

I'm a 34 year old single straight woman (no fertility issues as far as I am aware although I've had no tests yet) who would love to have a baby.  Biological clock has been ticking for some time and has now gone into overdrive probably because everything I read is about the fact that your fertility declines so much anyway when you hit 35 even if there are no other issues!! Doing it alone wouldn't necessarily have been my first choice of how to have a baby and it would be nice in some ways to have a partner involved but I haven't met the right person (plenty of wrong ones though!) and if it is a choice between having a baby on my own or never having one at all I know which one is the right choice for me - sorry, I hope the way I've put that doesn't sound selfish.

I'd be going down the DI route through a clinic however there's so much to take in and so much to think about in terms of treatments available and then all the other questions if treatment is successful (hopefully!) about what to tell the child, what to tell other people etc etc etc.  I've been researching stuff like mad on the internet and have the **** guide and have a few potential clinics although I haven't made contact with them yet.

Saw the Baby Race programmes - it's been a useful way for me to broach the subject with my family again.  We've talked about it (DI etc) in very general terms before but never in the specifics - my mother is very supportive of my plans although obviously concerned about the difficulties and challenges ahead.  Not sure how my father will react to it though as he is a very traditional man!

I don't really have much information to add to the discussion but just wanted to say hi, get a bit off my chest and also to say how useful the information/posts you've all put on have been for me.

Thanks all!

K


----------



## jodie1d

Hi k
Hello...the more the merrier! I am so pleased to have had so many responses to my original post...makes me feel good to know there are other women feeling similar things to me!
This is just a quick one as I'm just off out... a rare night out, dropping my daughter of at my dad's for the evening!! yippie gonna drink loads of wine, well some anyway, and dance the night away!! hehe!!
Anyway, glad you have found the posts useful, keep in touch
Jo x


----------



## going it alone

Hi
Just like you my luck with men is shocking so now I'm going down the donor route. At 32 my GP was reluctant, but he looked about the same age as me and judging by the wedding ring and the photo of a woman and young baby on his desk couldn't really understand how I was feeling. Anyway he referred me to the local private hopsital. I went last weekend so am just waiting for the blood tests, and the counselling, and he said all systems shoulb be go in 6-8 weeks depending on my cycle. Now it's time to panic. I spent last week watching Baby Race on Channel four and crying my eyes out each time!
Good luck,

Sam


----------



## kmr5025

Hi there, slight case of insomnia tonight so thought I'd log on and reply!!

Jo - hope your night out was fun and the wine flowed and you had your dancing shoes on!!

Sam - well done on taking the first steps - understand the panic but hopefully in a few weeks everything will start to get going.  Just a quick question about your visit to the doctor - did you already have a clinic in mind which you asked him to refer you to or did he suggest one?  I've done some research and there are 3 in my area which I think would be worth it - 1 is coming up better in some way than the others but is slightly further away but their main advantage is that they offer appointments from very early morning into the evening and then on weekends as well so easier with work as I'll be fairly new in a new whether if I'm going to be a private patient I need to get a referral from my doctor first or if can I just contact the clinic direct or does it depend on each clinic??

See, first of many questions..........!

Thanks

Karen


----------



## going it alone

Hi Karen
I rang my assisted conception unit at my local NHS clinic and they told me that I needed a GP referral. And about the GP, he was new to the area and I seemed to know more about the referral process than he did! Fortunately there are two local private hospitals and the one he referred me to seems happy to provide donors for single women, which doesn't always seem to be the case. I've been trying to get an appointment with the counsellor today but she always seems to be in a meeting. Will try, try and try again tomorrow. My GP seems happy to do the blood tests on the NHS which again seems good as my consultant said that they don't all do so. They've even let me make several appointments for the tests as my periods are irregular.
Good luck to everyone!

Sam


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi

Didn't realise there were a few of us 'going it alone'. Just like to introduce myself. I was married and did IVF, but am now divorced and have decided to go it alone. It is a scary decision, but at 38 can't really afford to wait until Prince Charming comes along (Is there such a man?)  
My drugs arrive on Wednesday and I am doing a short protocol.

Speak soon
xxx


----------



## jodie1d

hi care bear!
Lovely to have you with us! yes it seems there is quite a few actually.
Hi to everyone else too....how are you all? any updates?!
I made my second 'attempt' last wednesday!!! Think positive thoughts for me girlies!!!


Love Jo x


----------



## aweeze

Hi Jo and everyone else that has joined this thread!

Jo - Fantastic news that you've had another try - sending you lots of     and   - that you get a   !!!!

Carebear - I know how you feel about it being a scarey decision but keep positive about it and I wish you well for when your drugs arrive.

Sam & Karen - When I made the decision to start my ttc journey, I asked the GP who would treat single women and she had no idea! So I did loads of research, contacted the clinic (who needed a referral before anything else) and then went back to see my GP and she referred me - I drove the whole process. I actually had my blood tests done through my GP's surgery on the NHS but the fertility clinic then stuffed it all up and sent me NHS forms to complete (which I didn't notice) and put me on the NHS waiting list for an andrology (sperm) assessment appointment which considering my problem is a lack of sperm and indeed partner was utterly stupid! Anyway they blamed the stuff up on me because I had completed the forms that they had sent me and I told them to get stuffed! I then comtacted another fertility clinic which is slightly further away but all of their info sounded good and they were happy to give me a cancellation appointment. Although they did require a referral from the GP, they were happy to start proceedings without it. They did run their own blood tests (not as comprehensive) rather than use the NHS ones which was a bit annoying. I have had a few bumps in the road with them but they are being pretty good with me and they weren't concerned about me seeing the counsellor (although it was offered) until I got as far as doing the egg share.  My advice to anyone going through this journey is to go in as informed as possible, don't be afraid to ask as many questions as you need and to speak up when you are not sure and keep in control of your own situation - don't let them drive it at all! I hope this helps.

And now my update - I started downregging with Buserelin 2 weeks ago and have been through the mill a bit as I've had Flu at the same time. Feeling better now and AF arrived yesterday which was a huge relief as I thought that the DR wasn't working bassed on my previous experience with fertility drugs!   
I have my baseline scan a week today so fingers crossed for me. I know that I will have to stay on the Busereiln for an extra week for my recipient to catch up but hopefully there won't be any hold-ups and I can get on to stimms in a couple of weeks time. 

Hi to everyone else !!!!!

Lou
X


----------



## CAREbear1

I also needed a GP referral, but I had made lots of phone calls to clinics to see if they treated single women, then there was counselling to go through, but finally when that was over it was up to me when I wanted to start. I am now at the stage of waiting for a donor that is CMV - to become available. Wonder how long this will take? I had thought they had already found a donor but had a phone call today to say they hadn't. Never mind it'll happen when it is right  
I will certainly be watching everyones progress on here. Good luck


----------



## going it alone

Hi all, 
I seem to have been quite lucky then. One trip to my GP and he referred me to a clinic 5 minutes from work that takes single women. Then my GP did my blood tests on the NHS. I only went to my GP in 3 weeks ago and I'm back at the clinic in three weeks to pick my donor, a couple of days after my counselling appontment. I start taking Clomid next month and then go for the basting two weeks after that. My consultant gives me Saturday appointments so I've missed very little work. My boss has undergone IUI with his wife so is both understanding and excited for me.  to everyone.

Sam x


----------



## sarahz

Hi everyone - thanks for all the encouraging posts and useful information on this brilliant site.  

I'm 46, single and have decided to go down the egg/sperm donation route courtesy of The Bridge Centre Clinic in London who run a programme in Kiev, so will have all my tests soon and fingers crossed will hopefully be off in May.  I found it really helpful to talk things through with their counsellor, but you know in your heart whether you want to go ahead or not, but I have to say, although I found some of the information obvious and even a bit cliched & rather rushed at the end of the session, I felt heard and supported, so I'll definitely use it as a support.  I'm almost feel I've just got to put on a pair of blinkers and just get on and do it, yes its hard on your own without support, but Ive got lovely encouraging friends, the ones Ive told. I've told my sister who I think is secretly worried she'll suddenly have to do alot of childcare if it happens! I was surprised to recognise one of the women who appeared in the recent C4 series mentioned on the link and hats off to her, I worked in the same company as her once.  Goodness only knows what my work colleagues etc will think and I'll cross that bridge when/if I come to it.  Thanks and lots of love and luck to everyone.  SarahZ


----------



## going it alone

Know exactly how you feel about the work colleagues. Don't know how mine will take it. I'm a teacher so I'm also bothered about what to tell people and what the parent's might think. I'm being thick here - the Bridge Clinic working in Kiev, do you live over there then or is there another Kiev?!! I've got a couple of friends who know and my parents. One friend was less than possitive when I first started talking about things ages ago so I havent told her about going through with it - she has her second child in April, with her DH and no probs. Lucky her.
Best of luck for May.  

Sam


----------



## going it alone

I've just had an e-mail from my friend in Australia,she knows all about it as I thought that she was far enough away not to tell anyone! She's suggested that I make up a mythical relationship with a foreign businessman who travels around a lot who I only meet up with about once a month. Just as I fall pregnant, his work visa runs out. Think I might just tell the truth as the child is going to have to know anyway (fingers crossed). A good idea that I've read on a thread is the It's a long story... Good luck for your baseline scan. I've thought about donating eggs anyway but will def do it if DIUI doesn't work and I go for DIVF. Keep my updated.

Sam x


----------



## Hollysox

Thank goodness I have found this thread !!!  Reading all the posts has made me feel so at home (hope you dont mind me dropping by ?!)

I'm 43 (eek) straight and single and my biological clock started ticking a while ago now...No man on the scene so decided on the donor route. I found it a very difficult decision to make initially to go down the donor route but now wish I hadn't taken so long in deciding !  I have had 6 DIUI's and 2 DIVF's.  The first IVF last year resulted in a wonderful BFP but sadly I miscarried at 9 weeks.  I have since had a negative DIVF and wonder if I will ever see another positive test result    I have my review at my clinic in two weeks time to see where to go next.  I hope to try another IVF but depending on the waiting time may try and fit an IUI in if I can.  Time is running out for me to see my dream become a reality and I am worrying big time that I wont ever hold that baby I so long for in my arms....

My clinic are wonderful and dont treat me any differently with being single.  I have chosen not to tell some members of my family about my tx too.  Only my Dad (he is great about it !), one sister and my best friend know.  It's not that I am embarrassed about this route I have taken, it is because I generally think it is no one elses business !  If and when I have my child and they are old enough to know, then I want them to hear how they were conceived from me, not someone else !

Is anyone on here a member of the DC Network ?  They have meetings about twice a year and send out newsletters etc.  It's nice to feel that there are others out there in a similar situation.  Which is why I am so glad to have found this thread too !!

I hope that you dont mind me popping in every now and again ?  It will be nice to get to know you all...

  to all x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Lou and thanks for the lovely welcome !  

Jodie, we dont know each other yet but I gather you are testing this week   ?  I would just like to wish you lots of luck and hope and pray you get to see that BFP result very soon....    

Hello to everyone else...

    xxx


----------



## jodie1d

wow wow wow!   hello to everyone....how cool that we are indeed growing! really pleased i posted my intial post now!

Thanks for asking after my result... to be honest im not 100% sure! im pretty certain Im not pregnant as i have done a test and it was negative, in fact i've done 3! But my period was due on sunday...now tuesday, although i have got serious period pains so sure it is probably about to start any moment. Never more than a day late usually...but hey...could be my body doing a touch of wishful thinking! Oh I do hate this waiting and hoping stuff dont you?!

Sam - Im a teacher too, know what you mean about having concerns about what work collegues and parents will think. though at this moment in time, Im thinking that i really dont care what they think....I just wanna be pregnant!!!
Take care all of you, am really enjoying getting to know you all x x x x x x x x x


----------



## sarahz

Hello again everyone - wish I knew my way round this site a bit more, took me ages to remember where I posted but Im not well-known for my computer skills.  Anyway, to answer a query many posts back, Bridge Centre Clinic in London arrange everything and whisk you off to Kiev (don't know which clinic, I know there's two there now, reading this site!) for a week.  I had apptmnt with GP today who won't give me the HRT I need to get me going in treatment - as she said best if all my treatment comes from same source, which makes sense but bit of wasted time nevertheless. Having read other posts, seems some NHS work better with some private clinics than others.  And having read through lots of posts, Im wondering whether Im paying way too much - remember Im having both egg/sperm donation (sorry will look at how to use abbreviations!) but treatment will cost circa £10,000 - and that's just for the first tx/trip, let alone the 2nd or third I might end up doing.  Seems cheaper if you can DIY but I dont feel confident doing that & feel I'll maximise my chances doing via clinic.  Has anyone yet come across cheaper option before I literally remortgage my house (for 'an extension & essential home improvements' - my own private joke).  Thanks all - Sarahz


----------



## aweeze

Hi again

sarahz - if you ever get lost again just click the profile button at the top of the page, scroll to be bottom of your profile and it says "show the last posts of this person" - you'll see exactly where you've been!  

I can't really help much on your questions - I'm not sure how you do "DIY" with Eggs! I know that my clinic in UK are quite reasonably priced and do IVF with donor eggs for something like £3.5K plus drugs then you have the donor sperm charge and HFEA charges. I don't know how long you would have to wait for donor eggs - I'm donating and I get the impression my recipient has been on the list for about 2 years. I guess the £10k reflects the fact that you will be able to get going asap.

Ooooh Jo - keeping my fingers crossed  for you hun     still poss for a   - keep us posted.

I had my baseline scan today to see if I'm down regged and ready for the next stage and the nurse said she couldn't have hoped for a more perfect result   - a super thin uterine lining and nice quiet ovaries with lots of twinkling tiny follies waiting under starters orders!!!! Just waiting for my recipient to go for her scan on Friday and all being well she'll be DR'd too and I can start stimming next Tuesday -   

Hello to everyone else!

Lou
x


----------



## Hollysox

Jodie, just want to send you some positive vibes for your test day.  If there is no af yet you stand a good chance !!!  I'm keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you !!!

              

Hi to everyone else on this freeeeezing cold day


----------



## sarahz

Lou - thanks for your response and good luck with your treatment.  Yes, I'm having first attempt done in one fell swoop which must be reflected in the high cost.  First day of Lent, trying to get fit & lose weight...
any recommendations to keep on the straight & narrow whilst prepping for tx?

Many thanks
Sarahz


----------



## julesuk

Hello!!

I have a 2 year old daughter through DI, although I was with her 'daddy' at the time of conception, I am now a single mum.

Just thought I would introduce myself and see if anyone is in a similar situation?!

Jules xxxxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,
Jodie, I'm with you on not bothering about what people think! Soz to hear about your negative tests, let's hope you got a faulty batch. If not here's to next month, we might even be testing together, depending on my blood results which I should get back in a couple of days. Sorry to sound boring but what do you teach? I'm Primary, MLD Special so every day's different!! As for it being the beginning of lent, I sdid the whole chat with my kids about giving stuff up and then cooked them all pancakes and stuffed my face with chocolate from the staff room after school! Need to get on the straight and narrow pretty sharpish though. 
Sarahz, Kiev sounds like an adventure. At least the weather here will be preparing you - even more of an excuse to keep your tummy warm!    Thanks for the idea of the extension and essential home improvements. I might use that when I need to re mortgage.
Hollysox, best of luck for your review. 

 and  to all

Sam x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

I'd love to join you...

I am not single by choice (my husband died a year ago next week) but I am a single mum by choice, because I have been successful in conceiving (through IVF of course) the baby that we both wanted. I am proud to be a single mum and yes, truth be told I would prefer it if my dh were still alive, but at the end of the day there is no way that I could part with him and my dream (and heartfelt desire) to one day be a mum.

All the best for those of you embraking on treatment and I echo what others have said, if there is anything I can do to support you, please let me know.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello  

Just wanted to say a big welcome to Jules and Sasha   

My! We are growing by the day!

Sasha - OMG what a rough ride you've had but sooo happy that it's working out for you. You must be very brave to be continuing yours and your hubbies dream but what a fantastic tribute to his memory   . 

Jules - well done you - your little girl looks like a proper little cutie  

Look forward to keeping up with you.

Lou
X


----------



## Katwoman

Hello.
I'm new to this site but I found this thread and just had to reply.
I am so thrilled to find people to talk to about "going it alone". You won't know how much this helps me at the moment but I will attempt to explain............
My DP and I were ttc for about 2 years. It was established that I would not be able to conceive naturally due to a pelvic operation when I was 13 (I am now nearly 37). So we were looking at IVF. We had picked two clinics, visited them, chosen one, had blood tests and were ready to go for the baseline scan and injection appointment on 9 Feb 2006. It was to be short protocol so we would have known by now whether it had been successful. The day before the appointment my DP told me that he didn't love me any more.
As you can imagine my world has fallen apart.
There are so many things tied up with how I am feeling right now. I want my DP to still love me. I am gutted by the loss of my dream to be a mum (at 37 what chance do I have to find a man who I can trust (not sure I ever will again) who wants children but who doesn't mind that it will be through ivf). What I need to be able to do is separate these feelings and to plan slightly for the future.
You ladies have given me the hope that the end of my relationship doesn't mean the end of my dream.
I should now be able to look objectively at DP and our relationship. At least, if I do fight, it will be for the right reasons and not just because I want a father for my child(ren).
I suspect that I will be embarking on this adventure on my own which terrifies me but which now, strangely, makes me feel more in control.
I guess it will be a while until I start as DP and I still have a lot of stuff to resolve, financially and living arrangements, but I will be so interested in your progress.
Sorry to have rambled so much. It has been great to write it down even if you don't read it!
Good luck all in your journies.
Kat xx


----------



## aweeze

Katwoman

Of course we'll read it - welcome to the thread......  

Bless you hun - it's been tough for you - what an awful thing to happen. Glad to hear that our posts have made you more positive that it's not the end of the road for your motherhood dreams. I hope we can continue to give you strength. 

I know it's all still very fresh for you and you need to let things settle and get sorted out and you'll need time to grieve for your relationship. Did you have your bloods done? Were your FSH and LH results OK? I'm just wondering as those results might help you to focus and decide how long you can afford to leave it if you want to start trying alone.

Happy to have you along on the journey and if you need to know anything - just shout and one of us will try to help i'm sure.

Lou
X


----------



## jodie1d

Oh my god... I feel all emotional! how many moving stories?! It is really rather a wonderful feeling, all us women uniting in our quests... different in so many ways , yet so much in common. Ok firstly, my news!  im afraid.    My period started today.  it's weird cos even though I 'knew' I wasn't pregnant, being 3 days late, i did raise my hopes a little. Oh well. Not this time. Will stay positive and try again. Next date to try will be in about 13 days time, I have a short cycle. thanks so much for all your finger crossing and good luck wishes, means a lot, and im sure i'll be asking for same next try!! 

Feel I want to respond to everyone, but it's late so sorry if I miss anyone out!

Lou - thanks for encouragement, your 'journey' sounds so exciting and i wish you all the luck in the world. keep us posted! Congratulations on your 'perfect result'! let's hope everything else goes as smoothly.

Kat - welcome! certainly did read. read every post with avid interest. oh you poor love, you really have been through it. Im really glad you have found us and so glad we have given you a glimmer of hope. im sure you do have a lot of stuff to sort out, but i can relate to what you said about ' feeling in control'. This can be both exhilarating and terrifying I know! Hope we can continue to be of support to you as you embark on life's next amazing adventure!

Sasha, you amazing woman you!   - welcome to you too...what a moving story. I really admire you continuing to fulfill the dream you shared with your husband. 

Hollysox - thanks for all those positive vibes - save some for me for next month!

sam - i teach primary school too, mainstream, year 5/6. yeah im with you on the not caring what people think! let's not care together!!! and lets Hope that soon we can be wishing each other good luck for our   !!!!!!!

Jules - welcome and congratulations on your daughter... does the 'daddy' still have contact?

Take care all you wonderful people!! Am really really enjoying sharing our exciting journeys 
Jo x x x x x x x x


----------



## aweeze

Jo

Just a quickie as I just saw your post....

Sorry to hear it's a   for you this time but glad to hear you're staying positive and already thinking of your next attempt. We could almost end up as cycle buddies at this rate!

Lots of     for next time.

Lou
X


----------



## jodie1d

Thanks lou  

yep ...lots of   for us both next time!!

loads of love
Jo x x x x


----------



## going it alone

Wow, there's quite a group of us now!!! I can't believe how good it feels to talk to you all and to know that I'm not the only one out there going through this. 
Thanks everyone, you've been great

Kat - the more the merrier and of course we'll read about your adventure. Let's hope we can help give you any support you need in making any decisions you might need to make. Just remember, it's a lot easier for us to go it alone than it is for the men desperate for children but alone. If you're anything like me in twenty years I would rather be a single parent than a childless couple. Keep in touch and we'll all be there for each other.

Jules - Sorry I missed you out on my last post, all that scrolling up and down must have made me dizzy!!

SashaB - welcome. I can't imagine what you have gone through recently. . Wishing you all the luck in the world. How wonderful it will be to see your DH living on in your baby as well as in your heart.

Jo - Sorry to hear that your has been confirmed. Keep us up to date when you're next try is. I've got about four weeks before my first try.   Counselling next week. Lucky that your cycle is short. Mine's irregular but the doc thinks the Clomid will regulate mine a bit. So fingers crossed for all. I teach Y3/4!

Lou - Best of luck for your recipient's baseline scan, is it tomorrow? Let's hope it's all systems go for you.     



Sam xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Jo- so sorry to hear of your BFN. Pants.

So many of us now! Bet you are glad you put the opening message on.

I had a phone call over half term (I am also a teacher! Yr 6) to say that they hadn't got a donor for me at present as I am CMV -. Does anyone know what this is and how likely and how long before they can find a donor? Now I've decided my course of action, I don't want to wait! 

The posts on here are heart-warming. How true about us having the upper hand, men who are left don't have the options we have- another thing to look positively at. A friend of mine who was a single parent also says that she felt it was sometimes easier coping alone as she could totally devote to the baby and not have to think about her partner.

Bye for now, will try to do personals, but just wanted to post as I have been reading but absent the past couple of days

xxx


----------



## Katwoman

Thank you for all your good wishes. And the very best of luck to you all. As Lou pointed out I may not have long to make my decision (LH tests show a lack of ovulation but my cycles are regular so the consultant thought I may just ovulate on an odd date) and my instincts are to get going as soon as possible. But DP is still here, he hasn't left our house as he says he has nowhere to go, so while he is living with me I am hoping he will change his mind. God only knows how long I should give him to decide. Every day it is harder to keep a brave face. 
Jo - so sorry about your BFN. You sound very positive though. I'll take inspiration from you. And of course from Sasha. Your story makes me feel very humble. Sam - you are so right in that I have a vision of me as a parent, not a hint of a vision of being part of a childless couple. Without this turning into an oscar speech, thank you all.
Kat xx
ps Carebear - just read your post as I was typing this. No idea what CMV is. In two years of this stuff you would have thought I'd have heard most terms but not this one. Sorry!


----------



## aweeze

Hi all

Just a quick one tonight!

CAREbear1 - CMV is a virus (Cytomegolovirus) which as I understand you can contract and it can just lie dormant in the system without causing any problems however it can be dangerous to the developing child in utero. It is for this reason that clinics don't tend to use CMV+ donors for CMV- recipients. I think that a higher proportion of people are CMV+ ie. they have at some stage been exposed to the virus which means that CMV- donors are significantly rarer! I hope this helps and I hope that your clinic can locate you a donor so that you can get going asap hun.    

Kat - apologies for stating the obvious and didn't mean to offend just wouldn't like to think of you losing your dream.    to your DP!

Sam - yep - baseline scan for recipient is tomorrow - thanks for your good wishes 

Jo - Just noticed your new piccie - it's small but your daughter does look like a little smasher  

Love to all

Lou
X


----------



## CAREbear1

Lou- good luck. You are up late!

xxx


----------



## siggy

Hi 
I have just joined the site and amazed and happy to find many women wanting the same as me . 

I am 39 single and want a family. friends think I am bonkers  consider going it alone but to me it is much more sensible than settling for the first fella that comes along and having a child just cos I want one.

any way looking for some advice really, have found a sperm donation clinic on the net. are they safe? will the NHS consider single females for sperm donation? happy to exchange eggs for sperm so that help given all around. would love to hear from those in the know and good luck to all those trying at the mo.
jacqueline


----------



## aweeze

Morning all!

CAREbear1 - Pot, kettle and black spring to mind - look at the time of your post and you were still on here when I logged off!  for your good wishes though!

and now to another insomniac....

siggy - welcome  glad you found us and hope that we can be of support to you in your ttc journey. Not sure what you mean by sperm donation clinic on the net. Personally, I wouldn't buy from an internet sperm supplier as to the best of my knowledge they are not regulated. I would look for a clinic that is HFEA licensed. That way you know that the sperm will be screened and is safe to use and that all of the details of the donor are held on record if in the future your child needs to contact their biological parent either for personal or medical reasons.

As far as I am aware, the NHS won't fund us singletons for donor insemination but you can always try asking your GP or PCT - nothing ventured, nothing gained!

I haven't heard of any clinic that will exchange eggs for sperm. The process of donating eggs is very intensive and expensive because you have to go through all of the stages of an IVF cycle up to egg collection. Sperm donation is obviously a simple process  . Nice to hear that you are considering helping other ttc by donating your eggs though. I am going through donating my eggs and ttc with donor sperm at the moment. It's certainly not something to do without a lot of thought and not a means to cut costs. I am paying approx the same amount for the IVF as I would for IUI because I am sharing any resulting eggs with a recipient but I am still paying for the sperm in addition exactly as I would for an IUI cycle.

I hope this info helps you and please, if you need anymore info, support or advice, don't hesitate to ask - one of else will do our best to help. 

Now for my news! My recipient is DR'd  and I can start stimms on Tuesday - so I'm gonna be looking like a pin cushion for sure now with all those extra jabs!! ^ouch^ I'm soo pleased to be moving on to the next stage although I'm quite scared about how I'll react to the drugs based on my last IUI cycle. I think I must be quite sensitive to them. But I'll worry later - now I'm just looking forward to moving forward! 
          ​


----------



## KittyR

hi girls

spotted this thread and just to let you know I went to a Donor Conception Network meeting today in London and there were quite a few single women there and discussion groups etc. Just thought you might be interested in joining if you haven't heard about it. It's a support group for anyoe contemplating/using donor sperm or eggs (http://www.donor-conception-network.org/).

Sorry if you already know!

Kx


----------



## aweeze

Hi everyone.....

This thread might be of interest!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50593.0.html

Lou
X


----------



## sujasu

Hi Jo,

I'm just starting to consider the who, how, when.  I am single and will be 33 in mid-April.  i can't say that i have ever really wanted to have the children and family thing until a few years ago but last year something just clicked.  

Now i'm faced with the knowledge that being in my 30's my time is running out and being that i have ha no relationship to speak of.  

I think DI is probably going to be the way i will be going would i would love other comments and thought from others in this situation.

Sue x


----------



## Thirtysix

Hi All  

...and a BIG   to Carebear!

I just had to post here to tell you all it can be done....my gorgeous daughter will be a year old on April 19th and I am still very happily single.
I planned and saved for her for 5yrs and used a known donor-Ihad MANY ups and downs on the way but my God is it worth it.

Keep going girls-follow your dreams and if it is meant to be it will happen.

Wishing you all loads of   and I am happy to answer any questions you may have.

Sarah


----------



## jodie1d

Hi sarah
thanks for the lovely positive post! really glad you got your dreams! You sound really contented...how fab!?!
Im curious, if you don't mind, to know a little more about the situation with your known donor. As I am ttc with a known donor. How 'known' was he? Does he have contact at all?
Thanks for the   and back to you honey!!

Hi Sue, lovely to have you with us too...the more the merrier!! Hope we can be of support to you in any way we can.

Hi lou...how's it going? Read you thread! very interseting. Good on ya girl!!! You did great!!!! Did all us sadfabs proud!! hahaha
Jo x x x


----------



## going it alone

Hiya everyone.
My computer died over the weekend - can't believe how important it was to get back on line to catch up with everyone!!
Lou - You tell em!!! and hope your stimms are going well, not feeling like too much of a pin cushion I hope.

Sarah - It really helps to see why we're all here, thanks a lot. Prepare yourself for a load of qusetions.
I went for my conselling session today. She had my blood test results as well, FSH is 3.2 which she said was healthy, so off to the doc on Sat to go donor shopping! Am planning to ask for someone skinny, best to give em a fighting chance!

Sam xx


----------



## going it alone

I'm having a thick moment - what does SadFab mean. I like to know what it means when someone calls me names!! I read the thread but it didn't explain.

Ta

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Sam - SadFab's are Single And Desperate For A Baby! It was in the article in the Independent! Good FSH result hun sounds like it's all happening for you now! 

Sarah - thanks for the post - a nice reminder of why we are here!

Stimms are going OK - I think I injected more of the buserelin than I should have this morning. Have had conjunctivitis since the weekend and I was so focussed on trying to see (through my cloudy morning eyes) if there were any bubbles in the syringe that I think I drew up 0.6 instead of 0.5 - Oh well! Couldn't do anything about it once it was in ! 

Have had problems with the clinic over the donor but will hopefully get it sorted on Monday. Have posted the story on donor sperm thread. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,50847.0.html

Anymore updates from anyone

Lou
X


----------



## ffyon

Hi - I have recently just found your page and what a joy.  I did this site last year when i was going to do IVF but now sadly my story has changed.
After finally meeting the man of my dreams aged 36 and he was 48 - we got married and settled happily into married life.  My husband has a good professional job and i was doing up the house that he bought for us.  I had all the usual tests but we never conceived naturally - he had ok swimmers and i had alot of endo and had it lasered by Mr Trew at the Hammersmith. I also did clomid.  
We were due to start IVF in September 2005.
At the end of August we had a great holiday up north and then i went on a girls trip. I found out accidentaly he'd being seeing a girlfriend of mine. On returning i questioned him about life and he said he wasnt happy being marrried and commited to only one person.  He denied anything to do with my friend and said it wasnt her fault -  but i have seen all the text messages. 
Now my little world has colapsed and we are getting divorced.  I was not given a chance at my marriage and was just 'told' its for the best and that he needs to be free. - i never thought anything was wrong - he said he should have been an actor.  I guess i married a love fraud. 
i am desperatly sad at loosing this home, my man, my job (I worked occasionaly for him) i feel i may never be a mother. 
I am sorry to go on but right now i just need to dig deeper than ever before and ask for some support. 
with love ffyon


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,

Ffyon - I'd like to echo Lou's comments about men being such rats. All I can do to help is to repeat a fact from earlier, we can go it alone so much easier than they can so although you must be absolutely heartbroken about losing all you have, just remember that although they may come in handy, they're not essential! We can all do this. Let's hope that you find the support that you need form these pages. I'm sure you will. It's why we're all here.

Lou- just read a thread of yours about your donor. Hope you get it all sorted soon and hope everything else is going to plan for you and your recipent. I'm choosing my donor tomorrow. Well that's how the consultant described it. It might be a choice of one for all I know. I know that when I went for my counselling session she was the head of the unit and in charge of all the donors and she gave the impression that her freezer was full of quality not quantity. So I'll keep you informed. Hope the conjunctivitis is clearing. Just don't mix your bottles up cause injecting optrex can't be fun, let alone putting buserelin in your eyes!

Sam xx


----------



## sarahz

Ffoyn - so sorry to hear your news & hope you can get through the loss & come out the other side with strength.  Despite alot of therapy after failed significant relationship with no children (he then went off, got married & had kids!!)  still have times when the anger and unjustness of it pops up at unexpected times, so get all the support & love you can from friends and family.  And the important thing is these days we have choice and control, to an extent, over how we create our own family with all the amazing advances in fertility treatment.  As an old crone of 46, I'd say not to let too much time pass before taking positive steps in trying for a baby.  I'm finding the Bridge Centre Clinic supportive and professional.  Suppose I'm feeling very 'do it now before it's too late' also as today went to a wonderful tribute event for the comedian Linda Smith who died too early in her life
Love and luck to all!!!  Sarahz


----------



## CAREbear1

Hello all

Massive hello to Sarah thirty-six, who was my inspiration for all this! All your fault!  Your picture of Imogen is gorgeous, she is growing up so beautifully.

Lou- Seems that donor sperm is proving to be a problem for some of us. Hope you get it sorted. I was told by my clinic that they have 2 donors CMV- who are 'servicing' the whole of the UK! Hope your conjunctivitis gets better soon. Good luck for your first scan xxx

Sam- that FSH level seems brill, you spring chicken!   What sort of donor are you hoping for? I made my consulatant laugh when I said I wasn't fussy!, you wouldn't think I'd be still waiting then. Its not as if I asked for a George Clooney lookalike  

FFyon- Welcome to our little band (though not so little now!). You have a similar story to me in that I did have IVF with my husband, but am now divorced from him.  

Sarah Z- that was a lovely post from you to Ffion. Good luck to you too

Well, I'm disappointed that they can't find a donor for me. It took me months to reach my decision that I was ready to 'go for it' and now I've hit a hurdle. I wonder how long it will take to find a CMV- donor? Does anyone know? 

Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hello again,

Like you Carebear, I can't afford to be fussy. I asked for some one skinny - best to give my kids at least a fighting chance in the battle against the bulge!!! Saying that it didn't work for my mum - skinny dad but I take after my mum's side of the family. Typical. I'm sure a CMV- donor will come up soon. Have you thought about ringing around other clinics to see if they've got any? I don't know how common it is but I'm sure you'll find someone soon. Is there any treatment you can take for you to change your CMV status? Read the thread - "Donor sperm priortised for over 35's.probably can't have treatment this month" CMV issues are discussed. Hope it helps. have just got back from seeing my consultant to choose my donor. Had quite a good choice but he ruled one out because of CMV - that was in Leicester. Don't know if that helps, must be worth a shot, especially as we're having to go private. 

Take care everyone.



Love n hugs Sam xxx


----------



## Thirtysix

Evening All!

Firstly-any questions I would be delighted to answer but can only do so from personal experience and only when I have the time.
The one thing you will all find once you have your "ankle biters" is that your life is not your own and even 10mins on the compputer feels like total decadence!
I will answer anything but my access is very hit and miss between Immy,full time work,three demanding cats,washing,ironing,cleaning,cooking,shopping and of course the all impotant bottle sof wine!

Jo-my donor I have known for about 8yrs but he lives over an hour away and whilst he takes a "healthy" interest in Immy,well asks how she is,e doesn't push it.My biggest problem/benefit is he already has 2 girls and he is happy for them to know about Immy.Now in the long term it would be great for Immy to have an extended family (mine are really crap) Ijust do't feel right about it at the moment.She's mine,and only mine and I want her all to myself for a while yet.Silly thing is,I went the known route for exactly this reason.I want Immy to know wher she came from,who she looks like/takes after etc etc.....just not yet.

Sam,LOL at yr post re skinny donor.I wanted the same-would hate Immy to go trought the battles I have-unfortunately,she is her Mother's daughter,loves her food and is piling on the weight...ok for now but will have to keep an eye.My donor was also very god at maths and I am pants so I hope at least she has picked up hi smaths gene!

Carebear-keep going!
CMV- donors must exist...you will find one.I just know this will work out for you-with you every step.......

Ffion-not much I can say except there is still hope-sending you a big 

Aweeze-keep taking the drugs!

Have a good week all xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi ladies!
Just wanted to make the time in my hectic manic life to say hi! feel like ive been so busy lately, not had time to respond to any of your recent posts. But am thinking of you all!   

My news.... made attempt number 3 last night.... so cross everything for me please!!! Will let you all know how i get on in a couple of weeks.... oh god, have that waiting time again!!!
Jo x x x x x x


----------



## going it alone

Hi ya everyone

Just a quickie (chance would be a fine thing!!!)

JO - sending you loads of              . Don't you dare forget us when you get a  . On a more personal note how does it all work with a known donor?, I'm going down the clinic route so wasn't sure - Soz!!!

Lou - how are the stimms going? Human pin cushion yet? What about your recipient, do you get to know much about her/them?

Sorry. Got to dash.

Love Sam xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Hello!

Good luck Jo, keeping everything crossed for you

xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hi everyone  

Hope you're all doing OK! 

A quick update on me - had my 1st stimms scan yesterday and all is going well. My lining is looking great and I've got about 18 follies growing nicely and don't I know it! I'm really starting to feel bloated and uncomfortable now! Next scan is Friday and egg collection is likely to be Monday or Tuesday next week  

I also found out about my donor - my choice of er..... one! He pretty much meets my criteria and as there was no other choice, what could I do? At least he's tall and slim - like you all say - give the kid a fighting chance! Oh and he's a catering student so if nothing else the kid will be able to cook for me in my old age!!!   

OOOOOOh Jo - how exciting that you've had another go already - I'll keep my  for you that you get your   this time 

   to you all!

Lou
x


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone!  
How you all doing!?

Hi Lou...ohhh things are getting pretty exciting for you... wow not long now till the real nitty gritty stuff, bet you are well excitied! 
Thanks to everyone else for the good luck! Sam... like i would forget you lot!!! If i do by some wonderful chance get a   I will be telling you all about it every step of the way! as I hope you all would too!! be so wonderful for one of us to actually get pregnant soon wouldn't it!?
Im fed up waiting to find out, and only made the attempt monday! I just really hate the whole waiting to find out bit. I mean, I know it is exciting, but I cant help but get my hopes up each time, keep thinking about what could be happening inside me! I know....have only tried three times, but feel like it's never gonna happen!! Think I feel like this a bit cos am going it alone in the sense of not having any medical people being involved, feel like im kinda going along a little blindly and hoping for the best! It feels like such a shot in the dark, I mean when TTC in the convential way, people can just have sex when ever, loads! But this way... it's just that one go every cycle! what if it's not the right time? I know that timing is everything and i dont even know if Im getting it right!? Oh god.... sorry ramble mode! Can you tell Im feeling a little odd!!?? 
Ok... questions for you lot! The clinc route; is it just one attempt each month? And how do they monitor when is the right time? 
I'll explain my methods and i'd really appeciate any views or tips on how im doing with my timing!!!
I monitor ovulation through ovulation tests, have pretty regular cycle and pretty much test positive 13 days from start of period. From what it says on the test this postive reading means i will ovulate in the next 24 to 48 hours. It says that most fertile days are day of positve test and following day. First two attempts were made on the day of positive test and this last one was the day after. I also look out for other signs of ovulation, mainly cervical mucus, which also seems to pretty much follow the pattern. From my observations I ovulate the day after the postive ovulation test. In my reasonings i thought that it would be best to try on the day of the positive test, seeing as sperm can live in the body for a few days and so hopefully they will some good swimmers ready and waiting for the moment I ovulate! But what if my timing is out??!!!
Sam, you asked how it works with a known donor, well .... on the day, we meet up, either at my house (as in 1st 2 times) or his house (recent attempt) He goes into bedroom and does his stuff! Transfers into a syringe and then leaves me alone to do my bit! Which basically involves squirting it up as far as I can get it!!! Simple really! Sorry if too much detail for any of you...but if I cant tell you lot, then who can i tell!!!?? It certainly does seem a strange process, the first time I felt soooooooo wierd, but have prety much got used to it now! just want it to bloody work!!!
Ok think i just need to chill and try and be patient! Soooooo hard!!! God I am so glad to now have you guys, it is soooooooo great to know you are out there wanting the same thing, and not thinking I am completely mad! I think our situations are all so different obviously, but we also have so much in common, which is just such a nice feeling!! ohhh getting all soppy now...hahaha!!  
Anyway enough mad rambles for tonight!
Will keep you posted lovely ladies! 
Looking forward to hearing more about all your adventures soon!
Jo x x x x x x x


----------



## Fifebloke

Hi Jodie

As an alternative to a syringe, you may want to consider the use of an item called an Instead cup or Softcup.  These are meant for use as an alternative to tampons/pads during menstruation but are apparently ideal for insemination as they allow constant contact between the cervix and the semen even when you're walking around (if this is TMI - you started it   ).  

I came across this method on an American forum and found they could be bought in the UK for around a pound each mail order.  Search for "oochi uk" for the website and "softcup insemination" for sites that talk about how to inseminate with them.

Best wishes

David


----------



## jodie1d

Thanks for the tip David,   will certainly check out the sites you mentioned. 
Interesting to hear from someone on the other side of the situation, so to speak. You been a donor for many women/couples?
Best wishes to you too
Jo x


----------



## going it alone

Hiya Jo,
Well here goes for my version, that is what my clinic do.
I'm having a medicated cycle. Clomid encourages ovulation but can cause to many eggs at once and change the lining of the womb. I'll take clomid on days 2-5 of my cycle and have a scan on day 10. The scan is to check that I've not got too many follicles. If I've got more than two then they'll abandon the cycle. Thank god because I def wouldn't be able to cope with triplets!!!       If the lining of the womb is too thin then they may also abandon the cycle. From day ten I will use urine tests like you. And like you, I'll have 24-48 before I ovulate. I will have two inseminations per cycle, on the day of my first urine test and then the next one but I know that this is rare, a double whammy that is. I'll also have an injection of hormone to add to hormone surge from ovulation on the basting day. If I ovulate on Friday then I'll be basted on Friday and Monday. This is all theory as yet because I've got a couple of days before AF is due then it's all systems go.
          

Lou - Is your egg collection still on for next week? Scary time  . How do you rate DIVF as opposed to DIUI?

Sam xx


----------



## fion

hi ladies
it was lovely to hear from you.  thank you for your lovely words.  i am struggling on and and hopefully the husband will come up with some sort of money - but i know i will never be compensated for the emotional side of things.  i have been having big thoughts and am planning to go and live in Villars in Switzerland. I wonder if they do good doner swimmers. Its all been such a nightmare and every day i wake up wondering if it is all a bad dream.  but you know dreams do come true and i did meet my tall dark handsom man and i did get married and try for a baby.  he was the man of my dreams - now i would like a 'reality' one!  
i will keep up with all your progress and my fingers are crossed that each one of you gets what you want.  we give out so much in life - it will come back to us at some point.  its justs a pain waiting for it to happen.
hey life goes on and we have two choices - lets choose to go out there and fight the good fight.
oops sorry to ramble.
love ffyon


----------



## aweeze

Hi all!

I hope everyone is doing OK.... here's my update!

I had my 2nd stimms scan yesterday and they identified about 27 follies that are a good size - 17 of them are on the right side! They had alot of problems finding my left ovary which panicked me a bit and they had to do an external scan for measurements in the end as it was sitting very high  . So I'm booked for EC on Monday and hopefully ET on Thursday if all goes to plan. Now that I'm at the final hurdle I'm feeling quite scared and alone but excited as well. I just hope that my protein intake and everything that I've tried to do to make this work means that there are some good eggs in those follies to give both my recipient and me a good chance of achieving our dreams . 

I had a bit of a panic attack as they said it might be a male doctor which is bad for me as I had a male doc do a smear test about 10 years ago which hurt me so much that I couldn't walk after and it left me slightly phobic. For me speculum + male doctor = panic! But they have told me since that I'm booked with a female doc so whilst I'm still worried it isn't so bad now. They better just pump plently of that sedation juice in to me!!!!!

If all goes well and the eggs and sperm do their stuff, my next panic moment will be whether to have one or two put back. At the moment, my plan is that if I get a really good embryo, then I go with one so that I don't risk a multiple birth however it's a big risk to take as so many women that have two back only have singleton pregnancies anyway. I'd love twins but I want to enjoy my baby and financially and physically I think 2 would be hard to cope with alone. 

Sam - DIVF and DIUI are so different. It's certainly not anything to be entered into lightly. The main reason that I'm doing it is so that I can donate eggs as I'm 35 next birthday and they don't take egg donors older than that. Of course it increases my chances but it is a big undertaking. I was injecting Buserelin for 4 weeks and both buserelin and merional for a further 2 weeks and with EC and ET all next week, I will probably have most of next week off work which when you are self-employed like I am, means no money! It's been alot harder to keep it hidden from people that I work with as well because there are the side effects of the drugs (mood swings, headaches, drinking gallons of water and tiredness) as well as quite a few more trips to the clinic to try and get away with!

Jo - I was doing IUI in my natural cycle. So I would call the clinic on day1 of my cycle and book for a scan on day 10. Based on the results of the scan, they then told me when to start using the ovulation tests or had me back for a second scan 2 or 3 days later if necessary. As soon as I detected a surge, I called them and they booked me in for basting the following day. My clinic only do one basting per cycle but I gather that some do 2. All in all it's pretty much the same as what you are doing just costs alot more!!!

Ooh that turned into a bit of a long post - soz!

Will keep you posted next week - love to you all!

Lou
x


----------



## going it alone

Lou - Thanks a lot for the insight. I asked because I'm doing DIUI but haven't ruled out DIVF at a later date. Didn't realise there was an age limit on egg donation as I'm interested in that as well. I'm 32 so have a couple of years to make that decision. Strange that there's a 35 year old age limit yet both my GP and cons both commented on how young I was to be going down the DIUI route!!!! I'm trying to think of all the excuses possible to use to tell people at work, with a day 10 scan, two consecutive bastings and then a blood test each month I don't know how long my fake physio and osteopath appointments will keep them fooled. Has anyone got any other good excuses?

Jo - your method seems a lot less clinical and as close to the natural thing as we're likely to get without the cigarette! or as my boss asked - if it's a bloke doing the basting does he fart, roll over and go to sleep afterwards!?! I wish I'd thought about the known donor route before going down the clinic route but now I'm desperate to get started ASAP and like you would like to get to know a donor as well as possible beforehand. For the first time in my life I can't wait fir AF to arrive so I can get started.

Ffyon - Moving to Switzerland sounds exciting - they should make good little swimmers due to the low temperatures!! Hope it breaks the bad dream for you. At least with the power of the world wide web we'll all be there for you whenever you needs us. A cyber hug to the UK is as good as one to Switzerland! Take care hun.

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Sam - I think the age limit is due to the quality of eggs and quantity you are likely to have in reserve as it decreases rapidly after 35!  

Being self employed is an advantage when it comes to excuses - I just say I've got to dash off to do another job or I have to see the accountant etc!

I don't think I would have been happy with a known donor. I think Jo is very fortunate to have such a good relationship with hers. I can see the advantages and diadvantages of both and I think it very much comes down to personal preferences. For my preferences for what I want for me and any resulting child the clinic route was the best option. I think for me the safety aspects of the screening procedures that you get via the clinic was really important too. 

Hope the   doesn't waste any time in showing up for you!

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Lou - I've got a busy week next week so I might not get the chance to wish you all the best for the EC tomorrow and ET on Thursday. Hope the drugs aren'y sending you too     . Keep us informed.      and sticky vibes. 

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Hi

Just to let you know that I had the egg collection today and got 15 eggs so I get to keep 7 and my recipient will get 8. So now hopefully, the Donor Sperm is doing it's stuff and I will know in the morning whether any have fertilised. 

I was mega nervous but my nurse was fantastic - we've developed such a good relationship over the last 6 months or so and it made such a difference to have her there. I was well sedated throughout the EC and can't really remember much about it but afterwards OMG! The voltarol painkiller pessary that they inserted as I was coming around didn't stay put and no-one noticed that it had come out so the first 45 mins after EC I curled in foetal position clutching my abdomen in utter agony and they couldn't understand why I wasn't getting any better. Then my Mum saw it on the floor! Once they put a new one in, I gradually started to feel better but it took longer because the pain had become so bad! 

There were hold ups on the motorway and the country roads were sooo painful coming home! Having gone in for EC at 10.30, I finally got home at 16.30! Anyway I've spent the rest of the day on the sofa with my feet up and although I'm still sore, I'm so much better.

Keep your fingers crossed for me that I have at least one good embie to put back on Thursday..... I'll keep you posted.

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Lou - OMG that sounded traumatic. Hope you're feeling better today and taking it easy. Let's hope that they're busy dividing away now. Roll on Thursday.

Jo - How's the 2WW going?

My news - AF turned up today - finally!!! So start Clomid tomorroww, scan next Friday and who knows when for basting, possibly the following Monday and Tuesday. 

Don't know about the rest of you but am having a huge reality check right now and am scared stiff.

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Hi

Just a quick update from me - 4 of my 7 eggs fertilized and I checked again today and all 4 are still going. I have a 2,3,4, and 5 cell this morning so fingers crossed. I have to check again tomorrow morning and then all being well, I have to make the difficult decision of whether to transfer 1 or 2! 

I've been feeling very miserable and not at all positive which I'm putting down to the hormones (and the fact that I'm a born pessimist!). I'm also very bloated not only in the lower but in the upper abdomen which is very uncomfortable. I am having to use progesterone pessaries which are vile as well. 

Sam - thank you for your good wishes - it means alot. Hurrah that your AF showed up and that you can get going now. 

Jo - howz it going hun? When is your test date - about the 26th I'm guessing Hope your gonna give us the first BFP on this thread hun 

Love to all 

Lou
X


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone  

just a really quick one as im in agony!! I have jarred a disc in my spine and have been told to lie down for a whole week!!  I bent down and coughed at the same time!!! can you believe it!? 
Anyway will tell you more when I can, just wanted to say hi and Lou....am thinking of you babe at this exciting and terrifying time!!! WOW!!! 

Im fed up lieing down, fed up having nothing to do execpt watch day time tv and wonder if im pregnant!!! AF due at the weekend, if no sign by monday will test then, will be 2 weeks after the 'deed' then!!! Will keep ya posted !
Love and hugs
Jo x


----------



## aweeze

Oh Jodie - sounds nasty. Hope you feel better soon hun and good luck for testing on Monday - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you!      

Next installment on me....

Well I'm now officially on   with er............ 2 embies on board (OMG!)

I called the clinic this morning to be told that my 2 cell had gone backwards, my 4 cell had become a 6 cell but was fragmented and therefore didn't meet the criteria for freezing and my 3 cell and 5 cell had become two perfect 7 and 8 cell embryos. What this meant for me was a very difficult decision and only 1 hour to make it in! Basically, I could have frozen one of them for another try if this one fails or for a sibling if I'm lucky enough to get pg this time however if it didn't survive the thaw, I would have paid around £700 for a frozen embryo cycle and potentially not had anything to transfer!  At the end of the day the stats that they gave me was that with a two embryo transfer, I have a 35% chance of a pregnancy and if I do get pg then the chance of a singleton pregnancy is 70% and twins, 30% so I made the decision to go with the two. So wish me luck! 

Love to all...

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Jo - I can sympathise. I suffer with a bad back sometimes and it's awful but my best treatment is to keep moving - great advice if you can follow it. I suppose that's about as easy as staying still when you've got a little one. On the bright side you're giving yourself the best chance on your   by taking it easy. So best of luck for Monday.

Lou - Wow - two embies transferred!!! What more can I say but take it easy and put your feet up. I'd love to say try not to worry but if you're anything like me it's an impossibility. Best of luck to you too hun on your  . Sending you loads of sticky vibes.

 to you all

Sam xx


----------



## weeble

Hiya Ladies
Just popped in to wish Aweeze the very best of luck. I will be keeping everything crossed that your precious cargo snuggle in safe and warm for many many months.

                              
                             
                             ​
Love
Weeblexx


----------



## mnick

Hello, I'd like to introduce myself (didn't do it before I posted just once  )  I guess I should do that on the Introductions board, but being single this thread caught my eye as most appropriate!

I am 45 and single and have a son aged 6 years (conceived naturally).  I know that time is against me, but I am hoping still for the chance to give my son the brother or sister he dearly longs for (not to mention that I would love another child   ).

My cycles are exactly as regular as they have always been and I am very healthy in all other ways, but I know that, unfortunately, this does not mean anything much in terms of fertility.  My other problem is that I live in Austria, a country in which it is illegal for fertility clinics to treat single women.

I have stupidly ummeedd and aarreed and wasted the last couple of years and I guess it is only now that I am within a couple of months of my 46th birthday that I realized I DO DO DO want to have one last shot at having another child (I sent myself a sort of deadline of still being 46 when the child would be born and it is now getting closer and closer to passing that....).

I have gathered all information from the Spanish clinics, but now saw weeble's post about a clinic in Czech Republic, which would be so much more convenient for me.  Weeble, if you read this, would you mind sending me a pm with the contact details of the clinic - do they have a Website?  Thanks so much!  You see, I would probably have to go to the clinic for all bloodwork and scans, because my own gynae (who is wonderful and was great with me when expecting my ds) would not be able to help me legally.

I wonder if any of you, with your experience, can answer my question about FET?  Is it still possible (even taken the lower success rate) to do a natural FET (donor eggs and sperm) at my age?  Is natural FET possible with donor eggs/sperm embryo?  I ask this because somewhere I read that when using donor eggs the recipient must take drugs for the entire pregnancy to maintain it.  Is that true?  Does a preganancy following donor FET follow the same plan as a natural pregnancy?

I am hoping to be accepted to do one or two rounds of DIUI (with full acceptance of the unlikelihood of it working, but just to try one last time with my own eggs) and then move on to FET.  However, I want to avoid drugs as much as possible and am willing to take the risk that I am unsuccessful against long-term drugs (I don't mind for the DIUI cycle as it seems to be just a few days of drugs right?, but not all that is involved in a medicated FET cycle, if than makes any sense?).

Anyway, I love reading your wonderful stories and send lots of   to everyone,

Mnick


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi I am delighted to have come across your thread.

I am 37 and single, and have given up on wasting more time trying to find Mr Right and only finding Mr not-so Right, or those who don't want children. 

I made a decision, that you all have, that I want a baby and to be a Mummy.  I was also inspired by some of my lesbian friends who have acheived pregnancies with IVF, some single women and others in partnerships, all used London clinics - some used the clinics own sperm donors and another imported her sperm from the USA (California Sperm Bank-where you do get more information and a wider choice) and used it in the UK clinic.

I set about researching about it all, and found many books and websites from the gay/lesbians organisations very helpful (Eg Pinkparents, stonewall, gay boards have parenting/donor threads) some have workshops, examples of known donor legal agreements - which needs consideration if you are not using a clinic, newsletters, insemination kits, helplines, forums and meetings for women to meet men intersted in donating, lists of clinics in the UK who are lesbian friendly (so accept single women) and also have faced similar issues with clinics etc.

I decided I wanted a known donor, and decided upon one of my close gay friends, who was in a committed relationship with his partner of 12 years, and had a very healthy lifestyle etc.  I did have other offers from gay friends informally, who in fact expressed their desires to be fathers and broached the subject, but they very much wanted to be Dads and coparent/share bringing up the child etc, and I could foresee issues.  My chosen donor is happy to be known to the child, and have contact but does not want the child half the week etc.

We then had full sexual health screens, I went to the NHS GUM clinic and said what I was intending to do and why I wanted a check up, he chose to go to a private clinic. All our results were accepted by the clinic.  I also went to the family planning clinic just for general pre pregnancy advice (health, diet and fitness).

It was awkward to discuss the subject and move forward, despite him offering a few times, but I think the awkwardsness was more in my head than a reality, and now the 3 of us are more comfortable talking about sperm counts, menstral cycles over dinner than the weather!  I used ovualtion kits, temp checking and charting, but have a regular cycle so could pinpoint ovulation.  I went to their house for 3 consecutive evenings, usually Day 12,13,14  (as the sperm live for days) and used the same methods as Jo described, and sometimes a insemination cup as well.  After the first time and we knew 'the process ' and it was fine, and not awkward.  Then there was the 2WW- and the disappointment.

After 3 months I was fed up  and frustrated, and I think they were anxious as well, I decided that I should maybe go to a clinic and have IUI with my donor, baseline hormone tests etc.  I then had a look around for London clinics (****'s Directory very helpful). I went to an open day at London Women's clinic - where one of my friends went and is very happy with her care, and is pregnant after DIVF.  I chose another clinic in the end as they gave me a quicker appt, and I am  inpatient!!  I did meet with some prejudice at some clinic enquiries who do not treat single women, and then with a known donor (not my husband/ or partner that I had not lived with for 3 years etc).  

I went for an initial appointment at the clinic, and they recommended some baseline blood tests.  I then spoke to my GP on the phone and told him what I was doing, and he was fine agreed to do bloods, ultrasound, but no drugs on the NHS.  One of my friends in Kent got these tests and some of her 'cheaper' drugs from her GP on NHS- so worth asking in different areas.

An important point to remember if you are using a known donor and not a DP/DH etc you cannot start treatment at a clinic for 6 months from his sperm being frozen - as they need to 'quarantine' the sperm, as they do for their own clinic donors, and they will only deal with frozen sperm with known donors - I tried to say that we had already 'crossed that bridge' but there is no budging on this as it is a **** regulation for them.  Also it is a bit more expensive using a known donor, as opposed to the clinics own donors, as you have to pay for all the tests on the donor and sperm that the clinic would have absorbed/shared.

The Doctor initially suggested 3 IUI's and then IVF if we were not successful.  Then my donor had his separate appts (and they are not at liberty to share his medical info with you, but we consented to share information and went together in the waiting room).  Then after his sperm analysis we were devastated as it was revealed that he had a low sperm count.  This was something that never crossed my mind or his,  and I just assummed all would be well- but then reading the personal stories on this site 30-40% of infertility is male factor., why would it not be an issue!  I felt very guilty as he and his partner would have never known this and gone through life oblivious, had he not been helping me.  

My option then immediately became ICSI, or back to square one.  I have decided to go for ICSI and continue with my friend, which I am fine about particular with the 6 month delay in starting anything.  

My friend and his partner have been fantstic, he has had a host of complimentary therapies, dietary changes and his count has improved even in a matter of weeks.  It is him back and forth to the clinic at the moment, I have to wait 6 month before they will do anything with me, other than counselling and baseline tests.

Wishing you all loads of luck......
L x


----------



## going it alone

Here's a big  to Mnick and JJ1. It's great to hear from you both. One good thing about this thread is that there are so many of us, all with different stories and treatments.
Lou - as always excellent advice     .

Sam x


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone  

Sorry for lack of posts, still been in a lot of pain with my back, although it is on the mend hopefully!
Im afraid, i didn't even make it to test day, my period started on saturday!  
I was, and still am, disappointed, but not gonna give up yet! It feels like it's never gonna happen, but i surpose it is still early days as have only made three attempts. Am going to try for two tries this cycle to increase my chances.
Sorry this is so brief, but sitiing typing is about the worst thinng i could do for my back, but wanted to let you all know. Also wow Lou!!!! How exciting!!!? 
Am so keeping everything crossed for you!!! 
Will write a longer post soon!
Hi to new people!
Jo x x


----------



## sarahz

Re:  Escalating cost of treatment at Bridge Centre

Don't know if this is the right place for this but as a single woman seemed best place to start.  Feeling growing concern at how expensive Bridge Centre are, lack of one person responsible to monitor & inform you of costs & how additional costs are added due to further procedures I have to have, like a hysteroscopy/D & C,  next week, (oh joy & feel nervous about) which of course I understand would be additional £.   Would be very interested to hear from anyone about how other clinics deal professionally with the costs/contractual side of things - what has upset me was yesterday when I asked how much the hyst. was going to cost (on top of everything else) I was staggered to learn it would be £1400, then another member of staff later told me it would be £1600 whilst the Clinic's accounts person said it could be 'between £1600 - £1800 depending on what was done'.  What is lacking there is one person responsible for telling you exactly how much it's all going to cost, rather than me chase around various staff to ask - is that your experience & which clinic are you using?  As Im on the international egg donation programme with donor sperm, I'll be spending (around, because it's not yet confirmed) £15,000.  What started out before Xmas as them advising to budget for £11k has increased by another £4,000K, due to price rises & additional treatment.     Does anyone else have a more formal arrangement?  A contract?  A definitive bottom-line cost?  This is going to seriously burden me with bank loans.  Then I read that ARGC (who are they??)  has better results than Bridge, now I feel completely despondent!    I'm beginning to feel really uncomfortable with it which is not great since Im supposed to be having first treatment in a few weeks time & should be in a much more positive frame of mind.  Please tell me how you all manage the money/contractual side of things...It's bloody difficult doing it on your own that's for sure - AND why is all their literature written in terms of 'couple/husband/partner', although they accept single/lesbian women, just another small bugbear whilst I'm having a moan....Thanks all.


----------



## Tsva

Hi, I've just joined the group and I am trying to catch up with all your fascinating posts. I'm a 31 year old single woman living in London. I am currently reading Jane Mattes' book Single Mothers By Choice. Although this is an excellent resource, it's an American book so not everything is relevant. I am seriously thinking about donor insemination in order to become an SMC (single mother by choice). I am a primary school teacher and children have always been a BIG part of my life and that biological clock is ticking...

Actually, becoming an SMC is something I've been thinking about for a long time, ever since my divorce 5 years ago. I've not exactly had a great time in my previous relationships, and coming from an unhappy family background myself, I've always thought there are worse things than not having a dad (having parents who fight, for instance, or having a dad who's not interested). But the bottom line I guess is that I really, really want a child and I'm not prepared to let the fact that I have yet to find a 'life-partner' get in the way.

For a long time, adoption was of particular interest to me, but I have finally decided that route is not the right one for me for a number of reasons...

I can't afford the private clinic route at the moment and so am looking into other options. A friend of mine recently read an article in Grazia magazine about a single woman who received donor insemination on the NHS (and got pregnant and now has a child). Has anyone read this article? I was so annoyed to have missed it. I have been in contact with my local GP about the possibility of DI on the NHS and she's trying to find out some info for me, though it's not looking too promising... Has anyone else been down this route?

Great to find other people in the same or similar situation. And Jo, thanks for introducing me to this group and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for your latest attempt. Fingers crossed too for anyone else who is trying to conceive at the moment.

All the best,

Tsva


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Everyone,

Glad to see we are a growing group!!

Jo - Good luck for the next time

Sarahz- I am also at the Bridge and not 100% happy with their communication/telephone customer service, with me or my known donor, ie: not returning calls for days- and then the staff said messages had not been passed on to them --- which did not inspire me with confidence - if I was in need of medical advice/re drugs I would hope to speak to someone. Saying that I am happy with the other aspects of  our care so far, and if you get a BFP it will be worth it. 
The prices are in their brochure and on the website, so I don't see how they can vary from them! Could you not try and negotiate your other aspects of care on NHS  via your GP? They said I could have bloods done with GP and take/send them the results.  Also on the drugs thread on this site I have read that they also offer you the option to buy them elsewhere cheaper.

I tried to register with ARGC when I was starting out but the administrator said that they would not take me and my known donor -  as he was not my partner/husband, might be different for your circumstances.  I asked them to send the brochure anyway. ARGC is apparently one of the most expensive clinics around as you are apparently monitored very closely when on treatment and have to buy drugs with them, but people seem to be happy with their care.  Incidentally I also met with the same response at UCH,Kings, Chelsea and Westminster.  I have a single friend who is delighted with her care at London women's clinic(and BFP for the second time!!).

Good Luck 
xx


----------



## going it alone

Sarah - Sorry that I can't be any help but like Lou my clinic in Leicester has an open price structure so it makes budgetting a little easier. The private and NHS patients are treated alongside each other at the local hospital so I suppose it's quite different to a purely private clinic. My initial consultations were at the local Bupa hospital in their outpatients clinics but the counselling and treatments are done at the local NHS hopsital.

Jo - so sorry to hear about your BFP. If it helps my clinic give me two bastings on consecutive days on the day that the ovulation predicator shows an LH surge and then again on the next day so two bastings a month may increase your chances. How does your donor feel about it?

Tsva - I don't know if it's a PCT decision but my trust won't fund DI on the NHS for single woment so I am going along the DIUI route with an unknown donor and am paying around £500 a cycle.

Lou - How's the 2ww going?

Hi to everyone else.

Sam xx


----------



## jodie1d

hi everyone  
Im doing ok, back feeling a lot better, still very stiff and bit painful, but certainly better than i was!  
Im feeling ready for my next attempt. Should be sometime next week. Thanks for the tip Sam, and Im defo going to try for two attempts this cycle. Hopefully like you said, one on day of LH surge, and also the following day. My donor is very supportive of this plan, he too is very keen to maximise our chances. Im really hoping that is just a matter of time, and it WILL happen. The fact that we both have concieved a child before makes me feel like there should be no fertility problems, but maybe things can change, i dont know.    I didnt have any problems concieving my daughter. He also has a daughter, concieved through DI in the same way. The only problem with making two attempts is the practicality of it. We live two hours journey from each other. im in essex, he's in London. The first two attempts, he came to me and the last time I went to him. We had a chat last night and both feel that it seems to work better with me going to him. This is becuase of his levels of 'production'! To be blunt, he finds it a little difficult to produce much at my house, in his own environment he is obviously more relaxed and the last time, for the first time, we had a real decent amount!! This is all well and good, but travelling to london, two days in a row is a little difficult to organise, as I obviously have my daughter to consider! Oh... sorry rambling now!!  Anyway...Im going to try really hard to sort something out so that i can be in London those two important days.

Tsva - Hi babe!  really gald you found this site ok! Great isn't it!? So good to have women from all sorts of situations. Good luck with your GP, be so great if you did get funding.

Lou - how's it going? are you going mad with anticipation or keeping pretty calm?!I find those 2ww prettty hard to handle somtimes, i cant help but get all excited!

Sam- it must be almost time for your for your basting!? How you feeling?!

JJ1 -  so nice to have you with us, your situation is particuarly interesting to me, because of the known donor aspect. I was fascinated to read about how you combined this with the use of clinic also. So are you continuing to do home insemination in the mean time?

Sarahz - sorry to hear you have have been having a few difficulties with your clinic. My god, it really is very expensive isn't it!!!?? Wishing you all the luck.

Jo x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Jo
Glad to hear that you are still positive.  

We are not continuing 'in the house' as we discovered by having a sperm analysis that he in fact had low sperm counts  like so many other men in the population, but it was a bolt out of the blue (by the fact the fact that you have both had children probably not applicable for you both, whereas we have never had) - you can buy a home testing kits from Boots now which might be worth considering double checking-Fertell, or GP's can arrange sperm analysis as well. 

When I went to the clinic and we discovered it was a low count issue and my best chance with him was IVF+ CSI, I asked at them if it was worth us trying as well and they said "No" it would be unlikely that we would conceive without 'help' - and to be honest I am relieved as it does kind of take it out of our hands, and we do not to have that awful 2weeks waiting and the disappointment  that probably would have happened for us each month with his count, and trying to co-ordinate lives!! and him him abstaining from his partner for a few days before I needed him.

Emotionally we had come to decision to try to conceive together, and it is one that isn't taken lightly, so I didn't really want to change and go back to square one, and look for another known donor.  I chose him for the reasons that still stand, just the process being different now, as I look at it.  I had decided that leaving it to 37+ to TTC I would probably need IVF anyway, so it wasn't too bad, but just the waiting to start is frustrating- but I hope that it is all worth waiting for in the end!!!!!

Like you, we had a 2 hour communte between houses and I went 3 cons days, sometimes commuting daily and during the week to combine working.  I also went the day before the sticks changed Day 12,13,14 ish (if you have a regular cycle easier to predict, and the day the sticks change giving you the 24 hour time frame, and the next day- my friend is a family planning sister and advised this, as if ovulation had already occured she said it is pointless).

Now he is still 'depositing' at the clinic regularly, doing all sorts of healthy/comp therapy which has made a difference .....and I just have to wait before I can start treatment.

Hopefully all will go well for you and everyone else.
Take care


----------



## weeble

Hiya Ladies
Just popping in again to see how me little buddie Aweeze is doing? Have ya chewed ya nails down yet hun? Hang on in there matey. 
Love
Weeblexx


----------



## going it alone

Hi girls.

JJ1 - I know that it must have been hard news with the return of the sperm analysis but it's good to hear that you're so positive - as you said it's better to know and to be able to do something about it that to have carried on regardless for months.

Jo - The travel does seem a bit of a dragbut it seems worth it to get a greater yield! Have you got enough support to look after your daughter to help you to go for multiple bastings? And yes basting is drawing ever nearer. Day 10 scan tomorrow and as long as my lining is fine on the scan and if I've not got more than two follies than I'll start testing my urine on Sat, hopefully ready for basting at the beginning of next week. Not sure how I'll have responded to the Clomid as my cycles are irregular. On a 28 day cycle, day 14 will be Tuesday but who know when I might ovulate. I'm just hoping it's not too long a cycle which may make my ovulation over the Easter weekend. So finger crossed for tomorrow. They should be able to tell me if my follies are anywhere near ready to pop!

Love to everyone.

Sam x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam
Wishing you loads of luck and that everything goes to plan........ 
L


----------



## aweeze

GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR SCAN TOMORROW SAM! 

*Weebs* - thanx for looking in on me hun - fingernails all still in tact! I'm doing OK - quite chilled actually  apart from these breathing problem which has been hanging around since the weekend - no  for me!!! I've spoken to the clinic again today and they've told me to hang on in there and it's probably just the swollen ovaries and fluid that's putting pressure on my diaphragm. They said to take paracetamol every six hours as it helps with the re-absorption of the fluid and to keep up the fluid intake which I've been doing anyway! At least the shoulder pain has gone now. I have to say I'm getting fed up of sleeping propped up in a sitting position - can't wait to get a good nights sleep in my usual position - flat out on me belly! Hope you're doing OK now hun and that we can have a proper catch up in chat sometime soon. xxxx

Lou
x


----------



## going it alone

Lou - thanks for the good wishes for the scan - mixed news. First thing she said was that the first ovary was polycystic. My heart sank. She seemed quite non-plussed about it all. endo was 8.8 and four follies, 8, 8, 11 and 12 so am going back on Monday to check that only two have grown. If more than two grow then will have to abandon. Sorry to hear abut your breathing probs. Hope it sorts itself out soon so that you can sleep on your belly soon. Maybe it's just fate giving you practice for when you have a precious cargo on board?!?!? Glad to hear you're having a chilled out 2ww, not long now 
Take care everyone

Sam x


----------



## aweeze

Sam - I'm really surprised that if your ovary is polycystic that it wasn't discovered sooner as part of your exploratory tests. My clinic does both a scan and bloods around days 2-5 of your cycle as part of your baseline investigations. On my scan they discovered that my right ovary is multicystic which is different to polycystic in that it just means that I tend to have around nine follies as opposed to the usual four at that point in my cycle. I hope that it goes OK for you at the scan on Monday. Hopefully those two 8's will have shrunk back and left the two bigger ones to get on with things!

Day 9 of 2ww for me today and my breathing is much improved which is good but could also be a bad sign because the doc said that if implantation was successful things could get worse around day 7/8 as the hormones might make the ovaries swell up again. I've been feeling a bit down the last couple of days as I have the feeling that this hasn't worked. I'm trying to remain positive though. I have been having some really weird dreams the last couple of nights. I've posted them on the 2ww board if you want to have a giggle at how mad I am.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53332.0.html

Love to all

Lou x


----------



## weeble

Aweeze hunny bun stay positive, not much longer to wait. I am willing this cycle to work for you. The dreams are probably just your subconscious anxiety levels I know they must be unpleasent though so heres a cuddle from me. 

                                                                                                                                           ​


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Lou - glad to hear you're breathing is getting better, I'm sure it's not a bad sign, hopefully your ovaries are just beginning to behave themselves after so much outside help to get you and them this far. I am going to ask for a bit more of advice etc at my scan tomorrow. She basically put the dildocam in and said, "oh there's a lovely polycystic ovary." and that was all she mentioned about it. The other one only had the one follicle worth mentioning so maybe I only have the one. Last year I was struggling with my weight so much that I went to the doctor and he ran a load of blood tests then and combined with my day 2 tests I'd have thought that they'd have picked something up then. I do have a couple of the symptoms though, struggle with my weight and an irregular cycle, just like my mum, and I'm an only child despite years of trying on their part. So I'm in a bit of limbo til tomorrow. My day 2 hormone tests came back as excellent so I don't know what to think. Thanks for the dreams link. They did make me  . At least you can blame the dreams on the hormones. I'm just weird all the time. Have been known to sleep talk, sleep with my eyes open and also sit bolt upright in bed, sometimes all at once. And then I wonder why I'm single!!!

I had a bit of baby therapy last night. Babysat for my friend's seven week old baby so that she and her husband could have some quality time with my three year old god-daughter. It was great, reminded why I'm doing this. It was just what I needed. My friend also told me of another friend who is having IF trouble, several m/c at around 6 weeks. She's been told that her eggs may be of poor quality so she may need to go down the donor egg IVF route. It has made me realise that if DIUI is not successful within six months then I am going for DIVF with egg sharing. So well done Lou. Thursday will soon be here - hopefully it'll be good news for both of us by then.

Take care

Sam xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Good luck Aweeze. Keeping my fingers crossed for you
xxx


----------



## going it alone

Bit of me news I'm afraid. Has a scan today. Three follies have stopped growing and the other is up to 16 so it's all go again. This nurse said that PCOS can't be diagnosed by a scan and it's a word they often use when the ovaries look full. My hormones level were low so I don't have PCOS. Now feel like crying. Picked my donor - 6'5" slim, brown hair and blue eyes like me.

Take care everone

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Well done Sam - good news and sounds like a fab donor - more what I would have gone for than my gothic chef - mind you if he makes me a mummy i'll love him forever regardless!

That's interesting re the ovary - it sounds more like a multicystic like mine than a poly. If you look at a picture of a polycystic ovary the follicles are arranged around the outside like a string of pearls - well any I bet your very relieved that you how no signs of pcos.

Carebear - thank you for your good wishes.

Well girls, I've had a horrid day. I got up after having a restless night and when I went to the loo noticed some pinkish discharge when I wiped. Of course I went into panic and declared to the world that it was all over for me and spent most of the morning in tears  . The strange thing is that I don't feel the usual "AF on her way" signs that I usually have. I worked from home this morning and spent 25% the time running to the loo and knicker inspecting, 25% working and 50% on here! Anyway I'm hoping beyond all hope that what I got was some old blood mixed with some CM as from lunchtime onwards (and I hope I'm not tempting fate with this) I haven't seen any more. Although I was tempted to test, Weeble bless her convinced me that it was best not to and to wait until test date which I have resolved to do. These last few days are sooo tough but I only have 3 sleeps left to go (if the wicked witch stays away) and then I'll know - good or bad!

Love to all

Lou
x


----------



## going it alone

Lou - never thought I'd ask another woman this but, how are your pants dear? Hope the knicker inspections went well yesterday. A freind of mine was horrified when she called her midwife to say that she thought that her waters had broke. The midwife promptly arrived and sniffed her pants! But then again that little tip would have stopped another friend of mine who arrived at the maternity ward only to be told that she'd wet herself and her waters hadn't broken! 
So we'd (pardon the pun) better get used to this for the long months to come (fingers crossed)

How is eveyone else?

Sam xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone  

How are you Lou? God, i so know what the knicker inspection feels like! Drives you crazy!  Ive been thinking of you loads, and really really hoping that you are ok and that you get some fab news in a couple of days. The waiting is really hard, i find myself analysing every little thing about my body, and with what you have been through, it must be even worse. So how are things? any more discharge? When is the dreaded AF due? Is it before or after test date? I have a short cycle, only 24/25 days so mine usually shows up a couple of days before test date. Apart from on attempt two, when just to torment me, it turned up on day 27!

And Sam, you have been through it too my love! God what an emotional roller coaster this whole thing is huh?! Bloody exciting but so nerve racking too! So when are you due for your basting? How you feeling love?

Me news! To be honest im feeling a little ****** off!   I think i may have missed ovulation this cycle. I had calculated that today would be LH test positive day. based on previous cycles, which have been pretty predictable. So I was planning to travel up to my donor tonight, and tomorrow night. However things have not quite gone to plan!   Firstly, I had planned to leave my daughter with my sister, as all included it's a 7 hour excusion. But unfortunaltely she is having pretty serious problems with her husband, to the point of divorce seriously being considered and they had another huge row today and it was totally inappropriate for me to expect her to look after my daughter and for us both to stay the night. Bloody men, the poor woman is recovering from breast cancer and he's still being a *******!!!  Anyway, sorry i wont bore you with the details but I am soooo angry with him!!  

Also, i am very confused about what is happening in my body! I have had no positive ovulation test, been testing since day 10 and I always have had postive result on day 12 or 13. But the last couple of days i have been having loads of symptoms that i am ovulating. Loads of fertile CM, in fact loads more than usual, (sorry for details girls!!) and ovulation cramps like i usually get. I am thinking that possibly Im ovulating earlier that usual and positive test result could have been on day 9, in which case im too late for this cycle so going to my donor tomorrow night seems pointless!? what do you think!? Also im a little anoyed with him as i asked if he could possibly come to me tonight as I couldnt make it to him, but he said no!!!   I was a little disappointed as, although ive had no positive test have all the signs that im ovulating. He feels unable to 'produce' the goods in my home, which I know is fair enough. I guess Im not really annoyed at him, just with the fact that have probably missed my chance this cycle and will have to wait another month!!! I know it's not that long but in a way feels like forever! 
Oh im sorry have really winged on! But i needed a little rant and here seemed like the best place to do it! Sometimes I feel like im being selfish. I mean I do already have a wonderful child, and I do feel very blessed. Maybe that should be enough!? But it doesnt stop me from desperately wanting to be able to have another one, a sibling for her. It is so important to me..... oh dear going on again!!!  

Anyway sending you all laods of love, postive thoughts and finger crossing!

Jo x


----------



## going it alone

Jo - sorry to hear that donor's being a bit of a selfish bloke. Hopefully you'll get things sorted by the time you get that surge. Mine's being a bit illusive right now but looks like we're cycling together. Don't give up on it yet. With such a short cycle I suppose that it'll be more likely to be bit late than a few more days early. Hope so any way. You lucky thing having a short, regular cycle. Mine's about 35 days so I could ovulate at anytine. Just hope it's tomorrow that I get my surge so that I can fit in two bastings before the weekend. If it hasn't arrived befroe Friday have to go back to the hospital either for a scan or a just in case basting.

Lou - how are things hun?

Sam xx


----------



## Fifebloke

Hi Sam & Jo

As a donor who has tried (very hard), and failed, to produce in a donee's home, I think you're being a little unfair.

Donors know what works for them and what doesn't and if they think it won't happen, it most certainly won't.

Best wishes

David


----------



## aweeze

Hi

Well here we are - one more sleep to go and who knows what tomorrow will bring. This cycle seems so much more serious and important than my previous tries. I guess it's because it's been and 8 week rollercoaster ride to get here. 

I have continued to have brownish CM since Monday usually only when I wipe but I have also had the odd bit of spotting.  I am still trying to hold out some hope as at least it is brown which hopefully means old blood. I just hope that AF stays away and I can make it to tomorrow. 

I was thinking of waiting until Friday as I can skive off work. I can't really skive tomorrow but as it turns out my Mum has to go to a funeral in Scotland on Friday which means I have to do some things in her absence to help her out which will mean an early start for me. So I guess tomorrow it is.

Well it seems like you too are now cycling together! Jo I hope you've managed to get things sorted out with your donor and Sam - did you get your surge?

Just a thought Jo - would it be worth you doing another pg test? I know you had a period but the fact that you haven't picked up on your ovulation test - could the other symptoms be symptoms of a pg instead? Just a thought!

Anyway, I'll keep you posted of my news - good or bad!

Lou
X


----------



## aweeze

Hey girlies

Well I tested this morning and I'm still in shock! I wouldn't say it was a "BF" P but it was a P!!!!!! 

Am gonna test again over the weekend to make sure it gets stronger (because I'm still getting the brown CM). Still no symptoms! But for now I'm on   !

 all so much for all your support    

Lou
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - Fingers crossed for you 

I also thank David for his contribution, if you look on the men's thread it appears many guys also have problems producing samples in clinics, so their environment is important - my donor is a gay man and always has a laugh about the inappropriate literature left in the clinic room to 'aid' him along, which is more of a hindrance.

.... but seriously if they can get   from A to B in an hour if kept at room/body temp (some of the literature does says 2 hours so maybe worth exploring it more) you can still use it for AI.  

I don't think that they are selfish men, I think they are very selfless infact and without them we would not be able to embark on this journey into motherhood, but it is frustrating as we want it to work now - and for me it became the focus of my life!!!! but then men, particularly (known) donors do have a different perspective on it to us.  I think it highlights why agreements and 'ground rules' are important and should be set down before you start so you know exactly where you all stand - and if the agreement is that the woman travels to him that is it (like going to a clinic appt) after all if the visiting/access parameters were changed after the baby was born that wouldn't be fair either.  

Maybe there is some other ways it could be explored so he can still produce in the comfort and privacy of his own home (although I think Jo said it is 2 hours away). Other ways that also involve expense would maybe be a hotel/B+B nearer to you for him to cut down the time factor if he is willing to travel or using a biked courier (some couriers will carry medical specimens) but need strict instructions on transporting it so they don't heat it up. All involve some cost but then so does travelling/train fares/ babysitters etc.  You may get some useful info from USA websites/literature on transporting specimens as they have huge distances to contend with but manage. 

These were things I considered as I was 2 hours away form my donor when we were still trying in his house.  We headed off to the clinic as a 'known donor package' and discovered we had a male factor involved so I am delighted that we did, but it does mean that he goes to the clinic at his own convenience ,and it seems to feel a bit is less emotionally traumatic for us both, even though we are great friends and chat and something go to the appts together, as it is more controlled and the clinic set the parameters so there is no negotiation.


Good Luck to everyone 
Lxxx


----------



## going it alone

Well, I think I need to start with an apology. I am sorry for my "selfish" comment earlier on in the week. It was said in haste without me really thinking about it from the man's side of things. I agree that everything that has been said since then about how selfless known donors are.

Lou - Amazing!!!! A                
Well done you!                    . Will that do it?

What did you do on your 2ww?  I went for my first basting and pregnyl jab today, back again tomorrow for number two.

Sam xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone  
Lou first!!! OMG girl!!!       That is so cool!!!Am sooo sooo happy for you, that is totally amazing!!!! You must be feeling total in wonder and so excited!!!   I was going to say before, but didnt want to get your hopes up, as i know how that feels! but when I was pregnant with my daughter, i too had a brownish discharge and spotting for a few days, around the time my period was due. I had already done a test the day before it was due and got a really faint positive line, then when i had the 'bleeding' was really freaked out because i thought something was going wrong. i kept doing tests, in all i think i must have done about 10!!!   the postive line gradually got stronger and now my daughter is 5!!! So honey, things are most definaltely looking very good for you!!! Wow! keep us posted, hopefully test over the weekend will confirm things!

Sam - wayhay girlie, congratulations on first basting!! How was it!? looks like we are on our 2ww togther!! As i got my LH surge on wednesday after all, and went to see my donor wednesday evening. Although i didnt manage to get two lots in this cycle, am really pleased to have made one attempt! So, maybe we could both get some fab news in a couple of weeks! Just the tortorous wait for us now!

Lou - am still in shock for you honey!!

Ok on the subject of selfish men! I appeciate your comment david, but i think you may have missinterpreted what i meant a little, i did say :
'He feels unable to 'produce' the goods in my home, which I know is fair enough. I guess Im not really annoyed at him, just with the fact that have probably missed my chance this cycle and will have to wait another month!!! 

It wasnt really him, like I said, that i am annoyed at, just the sutuation. And i do appreciate that is not easy for him to relax enough to do the deed in my home. I would also like to point out that it was not an aggrement I was going back on by asking him to come to me. In fact we both aggreed from the start that for all attempts, he would come to me. He did for the first two attempts, and then asked me if i would consider taking it in turns, as he was finding the journey tiring after a hard day's work. of course I aggreed, so the next time I went to him. He then realised that he felt more comfortable in his own home, so I said I would make every effort to go to him each time when I could. Attempt 3, that's what i did, and then said i would for attempt 4. When i couldnt make it, i then suggested that he could come to me, as he did the first two times. Anyway, he now feels unfcomfortable with this, so like i said, fair enough! I also totally agree that known donors are making a very selfless act, and that it is truely an amazing 'gift' they are giving. So good on you david for this.   However, I do feel that the situation with my 'donor' is a little different. He wants this as much as me, if we do concieve together, he will, and I will, consider him as a parent, rather than a donor. We are in this togther, two people who what something and have made the decision to do it together. He will be involved in the child's life as a parent. Therefore i didnt feel i was being out of order to suggest he come to me, as like I said, this is something we BOTH want! If he was purely a donor, then no, I would have any expectations, but we have entered into this as a partnership and have agreed on everything in minute detail. Phew, sorry to go on, but just wanted to explain myself and the situation further!

Thanks JJ1 for the tips on other possible methods. I wonder how much a bike courier would cost? any ideas? And how would I go about finding out!?

Love to everyone
Jo x x x x x x x


----------



## Fifebloke

Hi Jo

I stand corrected   I did make all sorts of assumptions about your situation.  Sorry!

In the States it's common to use Fedex overnite or even 48 hour service to ship sperm.  This is done by adding an "extender" (commonly egg yolk based) to the semen then shipping in insulated containers that have freezer blocks in them to cool (but not freeze) the semen.  This is how dog and cattle breeders have been shipping semen for decades.  Bioflite is one such maker of these shipping containers but extender suitable for human use is quite difficult to obtain.

Best wishes

David x


----------



## jodie1d

Hi david,
I really appreciate your response and apology, thank you honey.  

I will look into shipping, so thanks for the information. Hopefully it won't be neeeded!   I certainly think we will give it a few more goes this way, usually it wont be a problem hopefully for me to travel to him. i really dont mind the journey, it is just childcare issues can sometimes be a little tricky.

oh and by the way, i tried the 'instead cup' method you suggested, this time round!! I really appreciated that tip.  It meant I could do the business and get straight home without having to worry about lying down for ages!
Best wishes 
Jo x


----------



## Fifebloke

Hi Jo

I'm glad the Instead cup works for you.  I'm an absolute convert and always suggest it now.  Do you think I should buy shares?  

For anyone who hasn't come across these, they're like disposable diaphragms.  You put the semen into the middle, pop it in and take it out in the shower next morning.  You can practice with some sterile water a few times before trying for real to help prevent spillage.  A tip on the American site is to massage the cup part onto the cervix periodically to ensure maximum contact.  (You can't have TMI   ).

Anyway, enough evangelising!

Good luck Jo

David x


----------



## going it alone

A quickie from me. Had second basting today. Test a fortnight today - the 21st. When are you testing Jo? Let's hope we get as lucky as Lou, how's it going hun?

Sam xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Lou- Fantastic news!  . Well done girl!
xxx


----------



## aweeze

Morning All!

I did another test this morning and I am definitely pregnant!!!! I got a lovely strong  this time! I have my first scan at the clinic in 2 weeks time at which point I'll know whether one or both embies stuck! So I'm in for my next 2ww now!   All being well my EDD will be 11th December - my very own christmas miracle! 

Still no symptoms other than feeling quite tired alot of the time. The discharge is now hardly there at all. I'm trying to stay very grounded as I know that there is a long way to go yet. I'm quite cautious about tempting fate and am itching to buy pg books and mags but won't just yet! I also won't post on the pg boards until I've had my scan just in case!  

Thank you for all the good wishes.....

Jo - thank goodness you managed to get your basting done! Good luck for this try hun 

Sam - same for you hunny  . You asked what I did on my 2ww - plenty of rest, no heavy lifting, lots of water, no caffeine, drank pineapple juice (about a glass each day- not the "from concentrate" stuff though), a couple of brazil nuts daily (when I remembered) and pregnacare mutivitamins which I have been taking for ages now anyway! Hope that helps!

Love to all 

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Lou -thanks for the advice. I've been taking pronatal multivits since I made my first appointment and I'm on a quarter of an aspirin as well. Went out and bought some fresh pineapples as well this morning and am trying to resist using the Brazil nuts as an excuse to eat just brazils every day! Fortunately I have a fortnight's holiday from work now so taking things easy shouldn't be a prob -though I've put my back out which has forced me not to lift anything at all but unfortunately I can't take anything for it just in case. If you don't want to buy any pg books if you haven't already been on it, try the BBC website, it has a great pregnancy calender on it with daily updates as to how big and what's developing. I know that friends have found it very useful in the early days. What are you hoping for at your scan - singleton or twins? Hope it all goes well for you.

Love and hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi Sam

Just noticed you are in your 2ww. Good luck to you and the hope passes by quickly and has a BFP at the end of it. Could be the start of a roll on this thread!

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou Congratulations to you all on your  .......and to everyone on the   

Lxx


----------



## going it alone

Ta for the info on pineapples. So off to tesco for me. Have a mouth full of ulcers so thought that I could avoid the hot spots by eating fresh chunks. Might just drink the fresh juice through a straw! 

Is it just me or is everyone's life broken up into fortnights right now - between ovulation and testing/AF and back again?!?!

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi girls  
How are you, not posted for a few days as been super busy but have been thinking of you lou and sam!  Lou - how you feeling honey? You must be so excited?! When do you have a scan? When do you find out if you have one or two on board!!??

Sam, I totally know what you been about life being broken up into fortnightly blocks!! Feel like my life has been like that for months! Drives me a little crazy sometimes!   Spend half the time madly trying to predict ovulation and planning how im going to get up to london on the right day, and the other half having phantom pregnancy symptons and wondering and waitng and hoping! My test date is the 19th, but my period is actually due on the 16th, so that will probably start before i get a chance to test. I dont think I will be pregnant this time as I have a feeling i inseminated a day too late. but you never know i guess!? How are you feeling? Are you managing to think of anything else or is it all consuming!?  So what's with the asprin? What is that meant to do? After reading your two's posts, i went out and bought some pinapple juice and brazil nuts hahaha!
Anyway good luck to you... and me!!! lets just hope we both get what we want, how fab would that be!?
Love Jo x x x x


----------



## going it alone

Morning all
Thought I might pass a few hours on the site this morning. I'm round my parents waiting hoping to take delivery of a washing machine for them. Not holding out much hope as it's not the first time that they've promised a delivery. They even turned up on Friday when my mum had told them that she'd be away on holiday! Asda do some lovely pressed pineapple juice so I'm on that now. Though I bought some of Asda's own pregnancy multivits and after getting them, and a trolley full of pineapple juice, home I read the ingredients and they contain selenium!! But I'm still drinking the juice, just not as much, as I like it. As for the aspirin I was told that it could help when I went for my counselling session. You can buy them whole for 19p or readily cut into quarters for 90p (according to my counsellor anyway). She said don't take whole ones each day as they'll give you shocking AF. It thins the blood slightly and this helps prevent early m/c and other things as well.

Jo - have you had any luck on the courier front - def worth looking into as you'll be able to both do things in the comfort of your own homes and without the obvious child care issues for you. Here's hoping you'll get a BFP and not need it anyway.

Love to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone   Hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday weekend. I ate far to much chocolate today!! 

Lou - how are you my love? Been thinking of you, hope you are feeling well.

Sam, how are you? Not long untill testing day! How you feeling? You been feeling any different? Im feeling a little down   My period is due today or tomorrow and i really feel like it will start any minute. Got really bad AF type cramps   Im pretty certain it hasnt worked this time. But am trying to cling onto the slight possibility that it just might have! Oh well, will know in the next couple of days, then will have to start the whole process again! The text 2 week phase of prediction!

Sending out lovely thoughts to all you lovely ladies!  
Jo x x x


----------



## going it alone

Jo - so srry to hear you're feeling    . When should you test, is it Thursday? Does it make any difference to test date that you have a short cycle? Some test kits can be used earlier than others. I have a long and irregular cycle so can't rely on any symptoms. Mind you AF symptoms and pg symptoms can be so similar don't give up hope until the   rears her ugly head. I'm due to test on Friday but I'm feeling a little sorry for myself as I'm on holiday from work for a fortnight and my friends are all busy with their families and my parents have gone away so I'm trying my hardest to resist testing on Thursday as my mum and dad get back from one holiday on Thursday, we're going out for a meal and then they go away again on Friday early in the morning until Sunday. So I'll be on my own if I test on Friday, until they get back on Mon. Will 12 hours really make much of a difference? I won't tell them the result if it's a BFN because it would stop them going, I would just have company. Does that sound daft?

Lou - How's it going hun?

Love Sam xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi sam,
sorry to hear you're feeling a little sorry for yourself.   I know what it is like when friends are busy with family and stuff. In my opinion, if you really want to test on thursday, I would. If it is really important to you, that you have some company that day. But then again, if it is BFN and you cant tell your parents, that might make you feel even worse!? Are you going to be really really disapointed if it doesn't work this time? I was on my first attempt and then the next couple it was a little easier for some reason. The 4 attempt that didnt work, i felt really bad, and then from now on, I know I will! On a positive note, it sounds as if your parents are really supportive of what you are doing, which is great.   Unfortunately my mum died 2 years ago, sometimes I find it really hard because I would dearly love to share this with her. She was pretty open minded and Im sure she would have been fantastic. My dad knows what I am doing but I cant talk to him about it at all, as he has made it clear  that he doesnt really approve! Not to the point where he wont be there for me or disown me or anything, but just that he thinks I mad and that it is a really bad idea!   Im just hoping that if i do get pregnant, he will come round to the idea!  

I have had really bad AF type cramps again today and feeling lots of PMT. but so far no sign of the  . You are right AF symptoms and pg symptons are very similar. It's total mental torture thinking and analysing what im feeling, hoping it's pg, but really knowing it's probably AF on the way! if it hasn't started by thursday, im going to test then. So honey, you think you gonna hold out till friday for testing....?! At the end of the day, think you just have to do what feels right. 

Take care, and be thinking of you over the next few difficult waiting days.
Jo x x x x


----------



## going it alone

Jo - know just how you feel. I'm not too optimistic about this cycle because of how I'm feeling right now. So sorry to hear that you've lost your mum. You do have your sister don't you? My dad is trying to keep out of things. I feel a little arkward talking about things like sperm in front of him. When I went round to their house after a basting he asked me if I'd been done. I think that was as technical as he was willing to get. I'm sure your dad will come round when he gets to hold his new grandchild. I have a friend that didn't approve when I first talked about it eighteen months ago so I haven't told her about actually going through with it. How are you feeling today? Are you still planning to test? Hope all goes well.

Love Sam xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - How's the pregnancy going?

Sam xx


----------



## jodie1d

Bugger it!! 
My period started today!
Oh well, trying not to be too ****** off but it's hard, will just have to try again!
Jo x
Hope you are ok Sam and that you have better luck than me this cycle, you decided when you are going to test?
Hope you're ok Lou x


----------



## aweeze

Oh Jodie - I'm so sorry that it didn't happen for you this time   My clinic say that with IUI and I know yours isn't but near enough you should hope to conceive within 5 goes if fertility isn't a problem so you're definitely due for your luck to change hun. Hopefully this cycle you can get your 2 tries in as well. So sorry though - would have been nice to have you with me on the pg journey. 

Sam - still keeping  for you hun - is it going to be tomorrow or Friday (or both)? 

As for me - I'm patiently waiting (not) for my scan. I'm just trying to stay busy and not think too much about it (like hell!) and hoping that they find something positive there. I have to say that I'm being fairly pessimistic and have this awful feeling that I'm not going to get good news. I don't feel particularly pg (which I know isn't uncommon). The only symptom that I have is slightly sore (.) (.) which aren't as sore as they were and sometimes the only way I can tell is by giving them a prod! I just feel that if I stay pessimistic then there isn't such a long way to fall if it's bad news. I'm also very realistic that it's still a long way to go even if there's good news at the scan. My Mum miscarried her first baby at 10 weeks and for some reason I'm pretty convinced that that's what will happen to me. I guess I'm just protecting myself. 

Anyway at the moment I'm officially 6w2d pg. My scan is on Monday when I will be 7wks. I'm a bit worried as I will have to go on my own (1.5 hours in the car) which is what I usually do anyway but if I get bad news it will be a long, lonely drive home again! My Mum would have come with me but they have a huge inspection at work and being the MD, she can't not be there and she's the only person that I would want there anyway. 

 for you Jo and      for you Sam

Love 

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Jo - So sorry to hear that the witch showed up.     It'll happen soon. If it helps I can echo Lou's advice. With a medicated cycle at a clinic mine talk about six cycles before they change anything.

Lou - Great to hear that things are going well for you. Like you I know that possitive thoughts are important but I tend to ere on the side of caution as well. Would rather be pessimistic and be surprised than the other way round. 

Think the witch is just around the corner for me too. I'm not supposed to test until Friday but will test tomorrow (and probably Friday too) as my parents will be around. Not feeling too optimistic as I feel very PMT ish.


Love to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Jodie- Really sorry this wasn't your time. Keep everything crossed for you for next time.  

Sam- Everything crossed for you.    

Lou- good luck for your scan. Have you got a trusted friend who could go with you?

Well I'm fine, just patiently waiting for a donor still, but am moving house soon so don't really want it this month, but saying that if the clinic phoned, I wouldn't say no!

Love to everyone else

xxx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi all  
thanks for all you lovely messages of encouragement.   I must say, it does help, having you lot, and knowing that you understand what I'm going through. i know my situation is different in that I'm not doing this via a clinic, and also that i do already have a child. But I do feel that you all, better than most people in my 'real life', understand what it is like, the desire, the anxiety, the worry of people's perceptions,(although at the mo i really don't give a **** what people think, just want to be pregnant!!),  the whole stress of the 2ww etc! I am disappointed that it hasn't worked this time, but not actually surprised. I just had a feeling that my timing was out this cycle. it's weird because i did inseminate on the day of my positive OPK. but it was the few days before that i was noticing signs of fertility. Actually I'm a little confused because the few days prior to surge detection i get loads of fertile mucus stuff and then it stops on day of surge!? Any ideas?! Anyway, this cycle I'm feeling determined and am going to maybe follow my insticts rather than rely on tests and also make every attempt to do it MORE THAN ONCE!!!!

Sam, am still keeping my fingers crossed for you, you never know, you might get a lovely surprise!!! Will be thinking of you.

Lou, really glad you are OK, was worrying about you!!! I know what it is like waiting for that first scan!! when I had my daughter, i really didn't feel pregnant and was convinced that they would find nothing there when they did the scan!! I think most women feel that really. try to stay calm my love, I'm sure everything will be fine. But i could really relate to what you said about the fact that being pessimistic prepares you for the worst. I was pretty much like that all the way through my pregnancy, well certainly the first 12 weeks! But yeah hun you got a   and that is so so fab!!! Hopefully ill join you soon, as will Sam!!!

Carebear - Lovely to hear from you again, it's been a while, but you must have been busy what with moving and stuff! thanks for your encouragement. Hopefully you will get a donor soon and you can join the torturous 2ww club!!!!

And hello to anyone else out there!? be nice to have some more updates!
Anyway, thanks again everyone  
Love Jo x x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam- my fingers are crossed for you
Lou- Congratulations hope all goes well.
Jo- Sorry to hear it wasn't your time this month, fingers crossed for next time.
Carebear- great to hear from you

I have no real news-just waiting and waiting...... 

I went to the clinic yesterday and saw the IVF counsellor, the same time and day my donor was going for his cryobank appt, and his partner came too, so when the counsellor came to meet me in the waiting room he assumed that my donor's partner was my donor- so that made for some interesting conversation and explaining in the counselling session. 

But all went well and it was fine, and an easy chat really he went through the questions we have already considered, but nice to know I am of sound mind!!  He did say he didn't agree with the **** ruling that only known donors had to wait 6 month and use frozen sperm that had been quarantined, just because we were in a committed relationship or married!!

The cryobank lady rang me to say that the sperm survived the big freeze/thaw yesterday- and we have another 12 vials.

Anyway girls,  take care fingers crossed for you all 
Lxx


----------



## going it alone

Carebear - Best of luck with the house move. With all the stress that it brings I bet you're at the end of your tether aren't you?

JJ1 - Great news about your counselling and the big thaw.

Jo - Thanks a lot for the kind words. And you were right. I tested this morning and got a   . So am crying my eyes out every couple of minutes. You have got to be next. I am keeping everything crossed for you. I was basted the day of my surge and the day after if that helps.

 and  

Sam xx


----------



## jodie1d

OH MY GOD!!!! SAM!!!! wow!!!       
That is amazing! i cant believe it, bet you cant either!!!?? first time!!! That is cool!!! Wow, bet you are so happy and in shock!!! Bet you are glad you tested today now, you will certainly have something to celebrate with your parents tonight!!

Am really happy for you honey!!

I hope I am next!!! Well hopefully you and Lou are just the start of us single girlies luck!!!

Lots of love and happy happy thoughts, jo x x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam/Lou

CONGRATULATIONS   so pleased for you. It is amazing and gives us hope and inspiration


Lxx


----------



## going it alone

Thank you all so much. 
These things come in threes. Lou, me then ...! Best of luck Lou for you scan. Is it on Monday? Will be thinking of you. Let us know how many!!!

As for me, hardly slept a wink last night, was either thinking about it or dreaming about it then waking up sweating like a pig! (TMI) Still cry everytime I remember.

Love Sam xx


----------



## overthemoon.com

Hi there,

I am also single. Being as my past long term relationships have all ended badly, am considering getting a sperm donor. Im looking into IVF at the moment, funded by NHS. My concerns are that I will get penilised (sorry if spelt wrong) for the fact that I am single. Does this make a difference on the final decision ?

Also, I have heard that if NHS wont fund IVF for you, other options are to donate eggs (which I would love to do, to enable to give other people chance of a baby in the future) & the other couple will pay part of your part of your tratment ?

I may be totally wrong, as I dont know anything for definate, so saw this thread & thought I would share my thoughts & queries!

Any help would be much appreciated

Many thanks
Lisa x x x


----------



## going it alone

I'm sure that Lou will be able to give you more advice here. NHS won't fund treatment for us single girls. I wasn't penalised at all for being single, I had DIUI. Lou had DIVF and she did egg share and is now pregnant. I'm sure as she was egg sharing her treatment was a lot cheaper. Hope that helps.
Love 

Sam xx


----------



## overthemoon.com

Thanks Sam, it was nice to get such a quick response! I may of misunderstood, did you say NHS _'WONT'_ fund for single ladies ?

Hopefully Lou will read my post...

thank you thank you xxx


----------



## mumsbestfriend

Hello all,

I am new here and this is my 1st post. Hope its ok to jump onto this thread?

1st of all Big Congratulations to Sam and Lou    it gives us all hope too.

I am a single straight 38 yr old nurse and really want a child.  I think I was pg in 1995 but never had a pos test result and i was in the very early stage of what turned out not to be a relationship after all.  I was convinced I was pg tho had all the signs but then had ?period/mc at abt 6 weeks.  For me it was a mc and I grieved as if i'd had a pos result.
Anyway fastforward to now and I am really thinking about going it alone, I have severe endometriosis and time is running out.
I see all the GP's at my surgery and one of them suggested a few weeks ago that I talk to my gynae abt it as I became very upset whilst talking to her.  i am currently on zoladex implants after my last surgery a year ago for endo and my gynae knows how much I want a child and is hoping that I meet someone so that I can ttc before my pain becomes too difficult to manage again.  I have been very ill with endo and that is a big worry although during the surgery my gynae managed to restore my anatomy to what it shud be and separate my womb from my bowel and my rectum from my vagina (sorry TMI).

The financial aspect is a problem too although I am doing my best to sort that out I am only working ptime atm with a nursing agency but hopefully will get something else soon got interviews lined up etc

My gynae is absolutely lovely and supportive to me but I guess I'm worried abt discussing this incase she feels my endo is too bad for the drugs etc  My appt is in 4 weeks.  I did ring the local IVF clinic which is based at the hospital I see my gynae in and the person i spoke to not sure of qualifications? said due to my age and endo I wud prob need IVF and ICSI??

Any thoughts or comments wud be great...feeling quite apprehensive but want a child so much. You ladies are an inspiration..

Take care,

MBF


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
I'm not too up on endo so the only advise I could give would be to talk to your gynae about it as she knows your insides better than anyone! It wuld also be free. Each consultation costed me £100, fortunately I only needed two before starting on Clomid and DIUI. The more tests you can have done as an NHS patient the better. There are also endo threads on here and are probably worth a visit. Can totally sympathise with the possible miscarriage, I went through the same in 2004. I have irregular periods so didn't think anything about being a week later than usual, until the pains came and the two week period. That was the point that my other half dumped me. It was the push that I needed to get me to this point. I hadn't wanted a baby quite so much until then.

Lisa, sorry hun but the NHS don't fund us single girls. My not being penalised comment meant that I didn't have a longer wait or anything like that. But again all PCTs and clinics vary.

Hope that helps.

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi All and welcome to Lisa and MBF 

Unfortunately my experience is that us single girls don't get funding on the NHS.  None of my friends have either and we all live in different regions.  

I also found that at least 5 cental London clinics did not take single women on at initial enquiry stage!! I'm not sure what the situation is if you share and donate eggs as well, as I was too old to be considered this option, being over 35.

Hope you are all well and wishing you all luck.

L xx


----------



## jodie1d

Just a quick one, to welcome Lisa and MBF   and to say hi to everyone else  
I'm still nursing my BFN wounds!   But ok! Im planning on inseminating 2 or 3 times this cycle! So fingers crossed! Im planning on going up to london, where my donor is, next weekend and staying with a friend. So i would be able to do it friday evening, saturday and sunday! Only flaw in this ingenious plan, is it relies on those being my fertile days!!!  hehe!! If my calculations match up am due for my OPK positive test on the sunday.... so im hoping it's good timing.

Love to Lou and Sam you lovely lucky ladies!! Hope you are both feeling fab and well   Good luck for your imminent scan Lou....how exciting!
Take care Jo x x


----------



## CAREbear1

Whooo Hoooooo! Congratulations Sam

Brilliant news!!! Its all so inspiring

Welcome to our new-comers, really encouraging to know how many are taking this road now.

Big hugs for Jo, think it sounds a good idea to go for more than 1- Good luck!!!!!!   

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou  - Just a quick post to say hope your scan goes wel , let us know how you get on
L xx


----------



## overthemoon.com

aweeze said:


> Blimey this was a busy thread yesterday!!!! Welcome to Lisa and MBF!
> 
> Jo - wow - you go girl! 3 times in a weekend (chance would be a fine thing!  ) Sounds like Sam's BFP has really got you fired up to make sure that you join us this time - I really do hope so hun
> 
> Sam - how are you feeling? Have you come down off cloud 9 or are you still up there  ?? You wait, you thought the 2ww was bad enough! The wait for the scan is even worse!
> 
> Carebear - hope the move goes OK and that a donor turns up for you soon hun.x
> 
> JJ1 - good news on the sperm/thaw - I too, was quite happy to find out that the counsellor thought I was normal (got her fooled didn't I!   )
> 
> MBF - welcome. sounds like you've been through the mill sweetie. I'd echo what Sam said about checking out the endo threads on here - might be of help. I don't know much about it either. Could you conceive naturally? If you could, then I don't see why you should need to go as far as IVF initially and I certainly can't understand why the person at the clinic would suggest ICSI as you would be using donor sperm (which wouldn't have got through the screening unless it was good stuff) and ICSI is only used when there is a sperm factor problem. If natural conception would be possible, then you need only try DIUI which could be done without all the meds that you would need to be on for IVF but even if you go through DIUI it is going to cost you. Each natural cycle of DIUI at my clinic (recently increased prices) would now be nearly £700. I would speak to your gynae - she has obviously been brilliant with you so far and like Sam says, is best placed to tell you the truth about what is and isn't possible given your medical history.
> 
> Lisa - hello! You haven't given any of your details on your ability to conceive (other than like the rest of us, you are lacking a man!) so it is a bit difficult to advise. Regarding funding through the NHS. It was in the news recently that funding may be made available to single women but will be up to the individual PCT's and their policies. My understanding is that even then and quite rightly in my opinion, it won't be available to those who simply need donor sperm and will only be provided on the same basis as it is provided to couples where there are genuine fertility problems and need for assisted conception.
> 
> I assume that DIUI isn't an option for you as you are only referring to needing DIVF? DIUI is obviously a cheaper option if you have to self-fund and is much less invasive. Egg Sharing worked out a bit more expensive for me than the DIUI but I would say it is definitely something that requires alot of thought before entering into. The cycle is in effect the same as doing IVF but may take longer as your cycle has to be synchronised with that of your recipients. Matching to a recipient can also take time and there are alot of screening tests that you as the donor have to go through as well as implications counselling. Also I'm not sure that all clinics are happy to allow single women without IF, to go through egg share as it is an unnecessary treatment for those without fertility problems. You may find that even if your clinic will treat you as a single woman, they might restrict whether you can egg share. The other consideration that clinics will have to make under the "welfare of the child" assessment is the risk of a multiple birth to a single mother and the impact of that - this was certainly something I had to think long and hard about (and still am) because although the initial idea of twins is a wonderfully romantic one - the practicalities and financial implications of them is enormous!
> 
> As I said at the start, without knowing the reasons why you are thinking that IVF is the only option available to you, it is difficult to advise. I am happy to answer any questions that you have about egg share or anything else I might be able to help with though. For me, it was something that I would do again in a heartbeat but I know that it isn't an easy option for many people. If you have already established that DIVF is your only route to becoming a mother, I would say that you need to get to your doctor and ask them to apply for the funding for you and just see what happens. If the PCT say no, then your next step would be to ring around a few private clinics and get appointments for initial consultations to discuss treatment and then go with which one feels right for you (it's important to feel comfortable with the clinic that you are working with) and has good success rates (you can get success rate info from the HFEA website). I would also recommend that you get a copy of the HFEA guide - it has alot of information about fertility treatments in it as well as a clinic directory and statistics and is free - http://www.hfea.gov.uk/Home ) Hope this is of some help to you.
> 
> And finally - Sam, you're right my scan is on Monday so I will know then whether this is a viable pregnancy and whether there are one or two in there . Will update you all - good news or bad when I get back.
> 
> Love to all
> 
> Lou
> X


Hi There, thanks for the reply.

I had an ectopic in 2000, had my left tube & ovary removed. Since i have been informed that my remaining tube is too damaged to repair, so IVF will be my only option !!! (to cut a long story short i reckon I did well !!!!)

Appoligies, I am at work & am not familiar with all of the lingo that goes with this site as yet... (DIVF etc!!) so it takes me half hour just to read the posts ! I will read properly through this on my lunch tomorrow..

many thanks x x


----------



## aweeze

Hi All!

Good news - I have one little munchkin with a perfect little heartbeat! Everything went well at my scan and looks on track so I am feeling mightily relieved! I've posted the pics on my gallery if you want to have a look. You can't really see much but at least it shows that he/she is really there!! Yippeee!!!!!

Lisa - sorry about the jargon - you'll get used to it! Sounds like you definitely have a genuine case for requiring assisted conception so you might just get lucky with your PCT - I guess it'll come down to how much your doc is on your side too. I wonder if it might be worth asking if they'll fund the IVF if you fund the donor sperm - it wouldn't be any different on cost to them than funding a couple then. Good luck!!! 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou   Wow, it must have been great seeing the scan....let's hope there are many more to come on here.  

Maybe Jo's turn next ? 
Lx


----------



## natty1809

Hi everyone.
I am looking into DI, i am single and 24. 
For one reason or another, i just know that i want to 'go it alone'. The reasons for this are a long story, and personal, but justified.

I am worried 1)about finding a clinic that will be happy to treat a single woman and 2)that they will think me too young.

I am a teacher, i am saving lots of money, and would have a stable home for my child. My parents are supportive and will be behind me 100%.

I cant see a problem, but am worried that clinics will. I would prefer to do it safely than use an online service.

Any advice?? Although i would love to be reassured, i would really appreciate honesty, i dont know who else to ask!

Being a working lady too, how does DI fit into your life? 

I am in the west yorkshire / manchester area and was considering Care in Manchester Clinic.

Natalie x


----------



## julesuk

Hello!

Just thought I would introduce myself.

I'm Jules, mummy to Katelyn aged 2 and a half, she was conceived via DI.

I am now a single mum, as I split with her 'daddy' back in November last year.

I am well and truly now a single mum as since I have left 'daddy', he no longer wants anything to do with her, and has decided to 'distance himself' from her. So, I no longer have any support from him (including financially), we are going it alone, it's great really as she is all mine!!!!  

Good luck to all those having or about to have treatment!!

Love Jules xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Hello everyone.
Sorry I've not been posting, had trouble getting to a computer for any length of time. Did nip in Monday to read about your news Lou - WONDERFUL. Does it seem more real now? How are you getting on anyway? Any other symptoms?

Natalie - I'm a teacher too and it depends on how easy it is to get away from school. It also depends on your clinic and what procedures you have to have done. I could usually book appointments that only meant leaving school 15 minutes before the end of the day so it made it a little easier. The week of basting was a little busy for me, needing 4 appointments in just over a week, but each clinic and each person is different. I'm 32 and was considered young by my GP, he looked a similar age and had a photo of his wife and little one in his desk so I was a little annoyed at his comment. But he said I seemed determined so referred me to my local clinic. Again I'm not sure if clinics have age restrictions and if it varies. All I can suggest is ring the clinics directly and ask them what they do and see how you need to be referred.

Jules - Welcome. Hope we can be of support.

Jo - How are you going?

Big HI to everyone else. 

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo -   Just a quick post to say thinking of you and to wish you well for this weekends escapades!  Hope it goes well and the  is not too horrendous for you ,and of course  a  



Have a good weekend everyone...
L


----------



## going it alone

Hi everyone.
Jo - Have fun in  London! Hope your body is playing it's part and behaving cycle wise. Can you get any couriered over on Monday and Tuesday just in case!!

Love and Hugs Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Well haven't we been a quiet bunch! We were halfway down page 2 so I thought I better rescue us all!

Jo - how did the weekend go? Did you manage 3 tries? Good luck for this 2ww and I really, really hope that it's your turn this time. x

Sam - how are you doing? any symptoms yet? How are you finding the wait for the scan? I found it really hard!

Welcome to Jules and Natalie. 

Natalie, I can see why you might be worried about a clinic judging you based on your age but I guess my advice to you is that until you try, you don't know. I was very fortunate in that my nurse and the clinic were totally non-judgemental about me but I'm sure that there are people working in fertility clinics that do judge the individuals that they see. I think as well that it is important that you not only think of it in terms of will they accept you but are you going to be comfortable working with them! It goes both ways! As far as time for each cycle went, it varied depending on what my ovaries were getting up to each month. In general though, I would ring them on day 1 and book in for a scan on day 10. Dependant on that scan, I would either have to go back for another scan or I would start using home ovulation tests. When I detected a surge, I would call the clinic and book in for basting the next day (my clinic basted once). The least number of clinic visits I had per cycle was 4 and the most was 6. Hope some of this is of help, any more questions, just ask and we'll try and help.

As for me, I'm not really experiencing pregnancy symptoms other than tiredness and sore (.) (.) if I prod them! I've had the odd wave of nausea which seems to be connected directly to when I get very tired but  I have to say sometimes I really worry whether my munchkin is still with me. I guess it's normal to feel like this especially when there aren't any strong symptoms to rely on! I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed and hoping and praying that my 12 week scan brings good news. 

I went to see my GP last week and she was delighted for me. She is booking me in to see the midwife and get a 12 week scan date. I also got given my NHS pg book, emmas diary and my official notes folder.

I've had a bit of a nightmare with the clinic in that it has always been important to me to secure additional sperm from the same donor for a sibling in the future and whilst they can get me some, the price has gone up from £105 per vial to a whopping £250 per vial due to the donor shortages. I would need to secure a minimum of 4 vials to give myself a chance of success again. The thing is that as well as the money problem, I'm also caught in a timing dilemma as if I buy it now and then this pg doesn't continue and the donor reaches his 10 pg limit, I won't be able to use it at all. If I wait until after my 12 week scan to see if everything with this pg is looking OK, I may have missed the boat and there might be none left to buy. It's alot to get your head around when all you want to do is focus on your current situation and I've lost sleep over it but I've decided to take the risk and wait a few more weeks. I'm also going to try and find out from the clinic where they bought it from and the donor's ref no to see if I can try and buy it and freeze it at the supplying clinic to try and save some money. What a nightmare though!

Anyway, enough of me! Hello to everyone else that I haven't mentioned - and get posting! We can't have  this thread disappearing to page 2 again!  

Love to all
Lou
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yes we have been a quiet bunch....

Lou- Great to hear that all is going well with your pregnancy.  

Sorry to hear your dilemas with the sperm vials, it is terrible that they have more than doubled the price!!! and the donors themselves get nothing much other than expenses, so the clinics are the ones making the big bucks out of us!!!  would they tell you how many pg's he has achieved do far, and also if other women have purchased vials etc.  Can you purchase it and store it and then if you don't need it return/refund it back to the clinic supply so that other women can use it? particularly if it is in such short supply.  What happens if you buy it and he goes over his 10 limit?

Great to hear that you are not suffering too much with symptoms.  I work with one poor girl currently 12/40 and has spent all her time vomiting and lost more than a stone in weight, the Drs say they aren't worried yet! and another lady is 11 weeks pregnant with twins and also lost weight, can't eat, nausea or vomits if she walks into the kitchen etc and she went to a nutritionist who recommended that she drank an Actimel before she got out of bed in the morning and said it has helped her.

Jo- Hope the weekend went well and is a success.

Sam- How are you doing ? Hope everything is well 

Hi to everyone else, so glad to see we are a growing gang!  

L xx


----------



## aweeze

Hi JJ1!

Good to see I'm not the only one still here!  

I asked the clinic all the questions that you suggest and they said they wouldn't be able to tell me - more like they couldn't be bothered finding out. They wouldn't let me return/refund it back  because it puts the risk back on them that they may get left with it if he reaches his 10. If I buy it and he reaches his 10, it will be OK as long as my pg is successful because siblings aren't a problem (it's 10 family's that can be created from each donor) however if my pg fails, the only hope of me using it is getting another treatment cycle in before he reaches his limit otherwise I guess it would just have to be wasted along with my money!

It is great that I haven't got bad symptoms although a bit more indication that I am actually still pg would be good - just for my own piece of mind! I wouldn't mind chucking up a liitle bit if it just meant that munchkin was letting me know he/she is still there! If by any chance I do start chucking up, I'll certainly remember the Actimel tip!

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Yep - It def has been quiet on here, and I'm to blame as well, not posting much this week. I know exactly how you feel about worrying if you're not feeling symptoms. Mine are mainly at night and just a bit of heartburn/indigestion, and like you, soore (.)(.) and some tiredness. Looking forward to my scan next Friday though. My midwife won't even ring me to make an appointment until I'm ten weeks. I'm going to ask about the cost of saving sperm for my next go. I was told just to ask for it. Surely it can't be that easy.

Jo - How did the weekend go?

Love Sam xx


----------



## belladonna

Hi ladies,
May i join you?  I am about to embark on my third treatment. I am single, by choice, i haven't met a man as yet that i would want to spend the rest of my life with, and my infertility and age led me to take the plunge!  I'm 39!, a young 39 but nevertheless my eggs aren't as fresh as they used to be!!  Anyhow i have recently had an early m/c, and everyone around me seems to have just had a baby or is pregnant, i didn't realise how much it would affect me...but,  i have 3 frozen embies waiting for me, and hope and pray that i am third time lucky!! My g.p seems to be open minded but i have definately chosen carefully the people i decided to tell... i am wary of peoples attitutes towards going it alone.

love to you all
D x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Belladonna
Welcome to this thread, great to see we are growing in numbers!! Sorry to hear about your m/c.

As for attitudes and who to tell about going it alone, I have only met with one negative response from a friend, who is very religious, and feels that children should be in a marriage!

I have told my close friends about my intentions and all have been supportive.  I haven't told people at work, as I don't want my employers to know before I am pregnant. A few of my  friends know who my donor is and are also great about it.

There are many single parents out there (some through choice and others through circumstances), who are great mums with happy children.


----------



## belladonna

hi ladies,

JJ1, Thanks for the welcome. I am waiting for AF to arrive, she is defo on her way, either tonight or tomorrow, the pains have kicked in now. i havent had a proper af since october, probably the drugs form my last fet.  i am really exicited and a bit apprehensive of course. my neighbour informed me yesterday that she is expecting, that means a pregnant women either side of my home now, one neighbour due in september the other october!  i am truely pleased for them just wish it were me    . Going to try and think positive though      .

love to you all
donna x x x


----------



## Icemoose

Hello everyone!  

I am a single 28 year old who has planned on having children single for as long as I can remember! 

I was finally diagnosed with PCOS last November after taking forever from seeing my GP to getting to the hospital and the scan! I suspected I’d had PCOS for many years but didn’t do anything until I was just sick of being so tired and moody that I decided t see my GP – Turned out I was a Type 2 Diabetic as well! 

I have been checking out Fertility clinics for sometime as I feel it’s now the right now to start making positive plans for the future. I am currently following the Low GI diet to lose some serious weight before I make that initial appointment!

I am hoping to be looking at 2007 to start the ball rolling!  

It sure would be great to get to know some of you other single mum’s out there!


----------



## Icemoose

@ Sam & Lou...

I have just been reading through old posts on here and wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to you both! 

Sam even better on getting pregnant first time!


----------



## belladonna

welcome icemoose, you defo have chosen to start treatment at the right time, 28/29yrs is a perfect age i think, your fertility should be preaty good too.  Good luck with it all

My period hasn't shown up, i bled for half a day and nothing else. the clinic said that they can't call it a proper period so i guess i will take the provera on friday to induce an artifical bleed and then take it from there.

Hope you are all well
donna x x x x


----------



## lizard

Hi there

I'm really interested to know more about how to become a mother, when I haven't got a partner. I don't really know where to start - I'm happy to explore NHS, or private clinics - here or overseas. Do I go to my GP and get tested for fertility? Do I approach a clinic directly? Could anyone give me some great practical advice on what I need to do?

Thanks in advance

Patricia


----------



## Icemoose

Hi Patricia,

Welcome I am new to here as well!

For me I've always wanted children and I have always imagine I would be a single mum having never been in a relationship serious enough to want children. 

I have PCOS and so now I know I am ready to have children, I am secure in my job and suchlike so I feel it's the right time. I also don't want to delay making my mum a grandma anymore as I know how much she would love Grandchildren and I am her only child, but my mum is ill also and I am lucky to have her around now with all the health issues she has.

I intend to use a private clinic, the mere thought of taking the risk and sleeping with someone in the hope just puts me off with the risk of HIV and other things.

I am hoping to get some recommendations on clinics in the North West!

I have 112lbs to lose then I will approch my GP to discuss in more detail with them to see if they can offer advice for me to go private.

It's actually something I've saved for for some years (you can see the dedication) and as soon as I have lost some weight I am going for it! 

This board was a great find to meet other people!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ladies welcome

When I decided to go a clinic (I had tried with a known donor and AI after sexual health screenings etc), I got a copy of the **** guide to clinics, i think the **** link is on the home page of FF, you can either download it, but they will send it out free of charge.  This is a good starting point, as it tells you where the clincis are located and treatmetns they offer and criteria (not all clinics will take single or same sex women). Then you can see what the individual clinics in your area offer.  

I apporoached a clinic before my GP, as to be honest I never really go to the GP, but also it was much quicker to get an appt at a private clinic than the GP!! I had an initial consultation at a clinic ,discussed what I wanted, what were their options, had some tests and then I went to my GP, thye have to complete Welfare of the Child forms - I also went to 2 clinics 'open evenings', not sure if they all do this- to see what they offered (one evening was an egg share evening but I am too old for egg share schemes!!!).

I don't know if you will get NHS treatment, haven't heard of single women getting NHS care unfortunately.

Where abouts are you living? Look on FF there are people's clinic reviews etc.

Good Luck 
L xx


----------



## belladonna

hi patricia,

welcome! Well when i first looked into going it alone, my gp wasn't that supportive at first, he started going on saying how are you going to support a baby on your own? all children need a father!! blah blah.i was shocked by his reaction actually. he isn't so bad now.  The nhs do not treat single women, so it was straight to private for me. i looked at the **** guide and then went to a couple of open evenings. Good luck with it all! x x 

donna x x x


----------



## going it alone

Welcome to all the newbies. 
You've come to right site. 

Sorry that I've been away for a couple of days as I've been a bit low. Made the most difficult decision of my life so far and went to the RSPCA yesterday to surrender my youngest dog Penny. She has behavioural probs and starts fights with my other dog over food and toys and although I keep them separate during feeding and don't let them have toys, hopefully it won't be that easy to do in seven months. So I went to the RSPCA yesterday and they can't take her til Wednesday. So I've had a very tearful couple of days. 

On a brighter note, went for my seven week scan today, and the nurse saw TWO very strong heart beats. So tonight I'm crying for a completely different reason. It's going to be tough but if all goes well it'll save on a second round of treatment for a sibling. I really can't believe it. I can't stop laughing.

Best of luck to everyone else.

Jo - Where and how are you?

Love Sam xx


----------



## belladonna

omg Sam, how wonderful, twinnies! congratulations. i am sorry about your doggie, but you are probably doing to right thing.  big hugs x x 

i  am also feeling a bit low, work is getting me down and i keep thinking about my next treatment, i am going to start taking the provera this weekend, which means i will start the treatment cycle within 2 weeks i reacon, the 3rd one, i have only got 3 snowbabies left and do so want this to work, please god!  

How is everone?
hugs
donna x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam - CONGRATULATIONS   on your double trouble, like you say they will be hardwork, but double the cuddles and fun to come !!! That's amazing you must be so thrilled.

So sorry to hear your Penny is having problems, our pets are like one of the family and it is so hard. I hope she has a great family to go to maybe where she is the only dog and queen bee. Like you say you have to think of the future, and you can't risk a nip of the babies.

Take care of yourself and your 2 babies  

to everyone 
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Thanks for the congrats all. Penny goes tomorrow. I think the scan has helped me focus on what's important and I can tell people about Pen without crying now. 

How are you all?

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo How are you doing? I hope everything went ok for you the other weekend, and the end of the wait is a positive!!
Take care
L xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone!!!! 

Really sorry Ive been away for so long, been having problems with my PC but im back now!!! hehe  
Hi JJ1, thanks for asking how I am... ill give you an update, although unfortunately, not much to tell!
But first..... SAM!!! OMG twins?!!!?? How fantastic?!  WOW!! Was that a complete surprise?! Not only do you get pregnant first time, but you have two!? Is that common to the treatment you were having, I mean I know it happens with IVF... ?? How are you feeling honey? Sorry to hear about your dog babe.  
How are you Lou? Any symptoms yet? Hope you are well my love  
Hello to new people on here, look forward to getting to know you better.  

Ok me, well like i said, not much to tell! have not been on any new 2WW as didn't actually get to make my inseminations as planned! i went to London and was all ready to go, but had to rush back early in the morning (Of the day i was due to make first of three tries that cycle) because my sister's best friend went into early labour, my sister was her birth partner and my role was to look after my sister's daughter and her friend's daughter whilst all the excitement went on!!! They had a home birth planned, but she ended up being rushed to hospital for an emergency c section! All is fine now though and she has a healthy baby boy! Pretty ironic that my plans were scuppered by a birth, but hey, there you go! I was a little disappointed at first, but then I was fine. I reasoned that it only put my plans on hold for three weeks or so. Ive waited this long, can wait a little longer! I'm due to make my next attempt on Monday/Tuesday or Tuesday/Wednesday of next week.... so fingers and everything else crossed!!  
Anyway, lovely to be back in contact with you all, have really missed catching up! It's great to be back!  
Jo x x x x


----------



## emma2195

Hello everybody!

How uplifting it is to read about all these other single women out there going down the donor insemination road.  I am 28 and a single mother of two, after having lost my husband in 2003, just after my daughter was born.  My daughter is nearly 3 and my son is 4 and I desperately want another child as I always did want a big family.  I just love being a mum and am now committed to having donor insemination.
I have been referred to the Esperance hospital, Eastbourne and received my first consultation appointment today.  Eeek!  I'm nervous, so nervous..I keep worrying that the consultant will refuse me for treatment...The financial side is a worry too and then I worry that it won't work...But my main worry is beng denied for treatment.  
Any advice/support from anyone would be gratefully received. Has anyone else been to the Esperance?  How did you find it?  Also, I'm interested to know how many natural DI cycles other women have  had to go through before falling pregnant.
My family all know about it.  My nan (who is more like my mum) is being very supportive but my grandad (who has been a dad to me) doesn't approve.  The rest of my family are okay about it...Well, to my face they are anyway!  
Single women having donor insemination, please keep on posting!!  It is such a big help reading about others in the same boat as myself!
Good luck to everyone and take care,
Emma


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi Emma,
How did it go today?  Am interested as I had my son via IUI in London, but Eastbourne is a lot nearer to me should I decide to go for number two.
Hopefully as you're young you'll be successful quickly, as I'm getting on a bit I went straight for medicated cycles.  By the way, one of my friends was successful first time doing IVF at the Esperance.
Sarah


----------



## emma2195

Hi Sarah,
Thankyou for your post, it is such a help to be able to talk to others who are in the same boat.  I'm sorry, my message must have been a bit misleading.  I meant that I received a letter giving me an appointment for my first consultation.  I am going to see the consultant on Mon 12th of June (my daughter's 3rd birthday!) unless it has to be changed to another date due to the consultants theatre appointments.  I am so nervous...but will be more so as it approaches!  I'm scared that I'll be refused...I keep thinking up reasons why he would refuse me...Because I already have two young children?  Because I'm a stay-at-home mum and not working so don't have a high income?  Because I'm single??  (But the Esperance does apparently deal with single women and they know that I'm single and have offered me a consultation....).
Also, it's hard scraping the cash together!  I might, if I am accepted for treatment (fingers crossed!!), have to stick to 3 consecutive IUI's and then do it every second month.  Can you do this, do you know?  
It was so encouraging to hear of your friend's success story at the Esperance!  if anyone else has Esperance success stories, please let me know!!
I would also like to get an idea of how many IUI's I could expect to have before becoming pregnant..I know we are all individual, but to everyone out there who conceived through natural IUI, how many cycles did it take??
(Just to give me an idea of how much money I may need!).
Sarah, I will let you know how I find it on the day!!  My nan's coming with me, which will be good moral support.  Where do you live Sarah?  I'm in Worthing.  What clinic in London did you use?
Take care!
Emma


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi Emma,
I'm sure your appointment will go fine - I was really nervous about talking to the counsellor, and wasn't really sure whether the point was to make sure you were suitable or were aware of all the implications of bringing a child into the world.  Don't know how many cycles it takes on average to get pregnant doing natural cycles, but surely because you're young and have conceived in the past the odds are in your favour.  I assume most clinics' statistics are largely made up of those who have had difficulty conceiving, whereas with single women (as in my case) some haven't even tried to conceive before, or have conceived already, so the odds must be better (?)
I used the London Women's Clinic, and live fairly near you in Hove,
Sarah


----------



## aweeze

Grrr I just wrote a huge long post to you all and then lost it and I really can't sit and do it all again so you're getting the short version - sorry! <thinks probably for the best as I always write to much anyway!>

Firstly, Sam - CONGRATULATIONS! - double trouble! Sorry to hear about Penny though but I'm sure you've made the right decision. I might have the same problem myself as although my boy is only a JRx, he doesn't like sharing me!

Jo - long time no see hun. Sorry to hear about you having to cancel your last attempt but what a good reason - a new baby boy in the world! Good luck for your next try - will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Belladonna, welcome. Sorry to hear about your m/c hun. Fingers crossed for your next attempt.   

Icemoose, thanks for your congrats and good luck with the weightloss and hopefully you'll be booking that 1st appointment soon. 

Lizard, I went to my GP but she didn't know what to suggest so I approached a couple of clinics, chose the one I wanted to go with and then got the referal from my GP to go ahead with treatment. One thing I would say is to check out with the clinics before making your decision, what their donor sperm supply is like as there is a massive shortage since the law change regarding donor's anonymity. You may need to look at buying in from overseas.

emma2195, don't worry about the 1st consultation. I did and needn't have. They just need to check that you have fully though the implications and that you meet the welfare of the child criteria etc and I'm sure that as you are already raising 2 children as a single mother and have family backing you, you won't have much problem as far as all that is concerned. With regards to natural iui attempts my clinic reckoned that if it is going to work, it will do within 4 attempts. They were very flexible with regards to the treatment and I'm sure that if I had said I want to go for every other month, they would have been happy with that. I hope this helps and good luck for your appointment in June.

As for me, not much to report. The few symptoms that I had (which at their peak amounted to sore nipples if I gave them a good prod and slight nausea but only when I was tired) seem to be disappearing and so I am filled with worry that I won't get good news at my 12 week scan in 10 long days time. It's my birthday a couple of days afterwards and it would be the best present in the world to see my munchkin healthy on the screen. There's not much I can do other than hope and try not to worry but it's sooo hard.

Well that's it for now (and I still managed to write loads!)

 to everyone that I haven't mentioned.

Lots of love
Lou
X


----------



## Marielou

New home ladies! 

If you'd like your own list, like the other threads, let me know, and Tashja and I will set one up for you    Just let me know where you are (having tx/taking a break/ pregnant and I'll sort it out for you  

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home, girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58343.0.html

This thread will now be locked.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Marie (lost this post 3 times now so will be short.....)
It sounds like a great idea to have a list with so many of us now!!  What do you think girls? 

Emma don't worry about the counselling appt, mine was fine, it was just a chat with him really and fine.  I didn't know what to expect and had taken photos and all sorts of things of my family, my known donor and his partner etc etc. 
But it was just a chat, he never asked about finances, he asked about emotional support I have around.  What i would tell the child about his/her origins, the donor's role in the child's life.  A discussion and debate about nature/nurture , socializations and genetics. Did I understand the implications of having a known donor who is a friend but through a clinic, ie: they have absolutely no legal,parental responsibility, cannot go on a birth cert etc.
he showed me some books for explaining to children about sperm donors (which I had already seen in my personal research).  He asked about my own family situation/career etc.  Had I considered how many IVF/ICSI cycles I would have or when I would stop if unsuccessful and any parameters I had set myself, we discussed donor eggs(not that I am going down that route at the moment), adoption etc etc
In fact it was fine, I was thinking it was going to be a test of my suitability and would I pass or fail etc.

Take care everyone and hope all goes well. 

Lxx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone
Yeah list thingy fab idea!
Hi Lou, glad you are feeling well honey   Try not to worry about everything being ok, Im sure it will all be fine. When i was pregnant with my daughter i had no symptoms at all, and found it really hard to beilive there was actually a baby in there at all. i was convinced that at my 12 week scan it would be completely empty! Of course it wasn't and my daughter is now 5!!! It is normal to worry though babe.  But will be so worth it when you get to see a real live wriggling baby inside you...such a wonderful moment!
I spent the day today with my friends new baby boy, the reason for my cancellation!!! OH it has made me more determined than ever! My daughter held him for ages, and to think that she could one day be holding her new brother or sister was such an amazing thought...
Anyway...am tired and off to bed 
Catch up with you all soon
jo x


----------



## emma2195

A big hello to everyone and thankyou Sarah, Lou and JJ1 for your messages which did make me feel better as I have been so worried about this first meeting with the consultant in June.  I am still worried but feel more hopeful having heard about your own experiences.  
On Thursday I am going to the docs to have my blood tests done- blood group, CMV status and rubella status.  I was told by the receptionist to bring any relevant paperwork with me so Im going to have to bring the donor insemination information sheet on which the fertility nurse at the Esperance wrote down the blood tests I need to have and I'll probably have to show this to the nurse.  I hope she isn't 'funny' with me as I'm aware that some doctors/nurses aren't very helpful when it somes to DI and single women.  Maybe she won't ask too much though.  At the end of the day my GP referred me, not the nurse, so surely even if she does have an attitude about it, she shouldn't refuse to do the blood tests or be awkward...
Maybe I'm just being paranoid?!  I do get paranoid about it all, I'm always thinking 'But what if...?'.  I think it's because I so desperately want this to happen and because I want it so much I just can't see it happening!  I should be more positive, shouldn't I?  My nan has told me this.
Take care everyone!!!  Babydust to all!!!!
Emma


----------



## emma2195

Lou, try not to worry.  I am sure everything is fine.  Just look after yourself!!!
I was very paranoid in the early stages of my pregnancies (I actually did 7 pregnancy tests both times I was pregnant-husband thought I was mad) and didn't feel pregnant at all in the very early stages of my second pregnancy...but everything turned out fine.  Don't worry yourself, try to relax.
Take care, Lou
Emma


----------



## mumsbestfriend

Hia all,

Sorry not been on here for a while since my 1st post..i am finding things a bit hard atm and not sure how to talk to my gynae about 'going it alone'.  I have my appt for review this week.  Just to recap i have severe endometriosis am 38 and single and have been on zoladex for ages to control my pain.  My gynae is a lovely caring and gentle lady and has been very supportive to me as she knows how much i want a child.
I guess i'm mainly worried about coming off my treatment and how i will be painwise etc. It's taken over 2 and 1/2 yrs to get me this 'well'!
Just want to say big thank u to everyone who welcomed me and for ur kind words.  If there is anything in particular i shud ask abt at this appt i wud be very grateful for any comments as this is all new to me and despite some reading and being a nurse, i have a lot to learn. 

Sending hugs to all,

MBF


----------



## aweeze

Hello

A quick update from me.... sadly, I was right to be concerned. I started spotting yesterday morning and it has continued although it is very, very light. I went to the EPAU for a scan today and they couldn't detect a heartbeat of any sign of my munchkin. The sac measured at 8 weeks so they think that the pg ended then (3 weeks ago). I'm devastated but I did have my suspicions. I think it is probably the progesterone pessaries that have maintained my uterus for this long. I have to stop taking them now and I'm hoping that I will pass everything quickly and naturally.  

Lou
x


----------



## sarahjoy

Lou,
so sorry to hear your news, its difficult to know what to say to help you feel a little better.  I lost my first baby at the same stage, and at the time it felt like I'd never have the strength to start all over again.  Hope the next few weeks aren't too bad for you,
Sarah


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - so sorry to hear your sad news news, my heart goes out to you and thinking about you. Take care of yourself and a big hug for you.

L xx


----------



## emma2195

Lou, my thoughts are with you.  I feel it for you, Lou and am sending you a big cuddle.  Take care now,Lou.
Love and hugs
Emma xxxxxx


----------



## jodie1d

Oh Lou Honey
I am so so sorry to hear your news, god I was so shocked, you poor thing you must feel so terrible, oh babe my thoughts are with you, take care of yourself and big hugs
jo x x x x x x x x


----------



## aweeze

Hello all

Thank you all for your kind messages - it means alot to have such support. 

Caroline - welcome - glad it brought you out of "lurking" - hopefully you'll post again and become part of the thread. 

Jo - how did it go? Did you get 3 bastings this week?

Sam - where are you? How are the twinnies coming along hun?

As for me, I decided after much consideration and following advice from the doc to go for an ERPC and I'm booked in to the hospital tomorrow. I have started bleeding more and am experiencing period type pain so may start passing it naturally but I think I prefer the idea of them taking it away while I'm asleep. My understanding is that the bleeding afterward should hopefully not be so prolonged and I hope that it will allow me to move on. At least I will have the bank holiday to recover and hopefully work won't be any the wiser. 

Next week will be extra tough as it's my birthday and I had planned to start telling people my news as I would have been 12+2 weeks. I guess little would be milestones like that will trip me up for some time yet.  

Lou
X


----------



## weeble

Aweeze hunny have only just heard your awful news. I am totally gutted for you matey. I went through the same thing at 10wks pg and I chose the ERPC too. It was devastating. I hope you are coping and that you have your mum or someone with you to take care of you. You know where I am at any time, day or night. If you need me text me. 
All my love
Weeble xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou  - I hope your ERPC went ok, and that you have lots of love and support around you, take care. 
L xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone 
Hi Lou, been thinking of you and hoping you are ok. well im sure you are far from ok actually, but you know what i mean, as ok as you can be  

No i didnt manage 3 bastings this week, managed one! Oh well, one better than none I guess, but im not holding out too much hope.

Hi sam, how you doing? 

take care, hugs
jo x


----------



## Elur

Hi All

Mind if I jump in and introduce myself? I live in Dublin - where single women are NOT eligible for fertility treatment!!!!! I did 6 IUIs with same donor at LWC between Jan & Sept 05 - all BFNs! Then did 7th IUI in Boston (age 3 with a more aggressive injectible protocol December and BFP! However m/c Jan   
Since then I have done 2 further inj IUIs and both BFNs. Was gearing up for another this week however on my CD 7 u/s scan i had 1 x 16mm follicle and 4 between 10 & 12mm ie its almost like the big follicle is too big and the others too small. Therefore the cycle got cancelled. Has anyone else had such a variance in follicle size and what did you do to address this in future cycles?? Really starting to get worried about time running out - i turned 39 couple weeks ago.... :-(

Lou, I'm so sorry to hear your news; it is such a tough time to go through - especially on your own. My family are totally opposed to me doing DIUI therefore I cant talk to them about it  - except that my sis knows of my m/c but again never discusses it or asks how I'm doing or if I'm trying again. It sure can be a lonely journey TTC as a singleton.

Best to you All
xx


----------



## going it alone

Hello everyone

Lou - I don't know what to say hun, I can only begin to imagine how devasted you must feel. I know how my possible m/c hit me. I had fourteen days of bleeding following that. I know it's only a hollow thought but you know that you can get pg now, it's the first step. I hope that the ERPC went as smoothly as it can and that you can begin the grieving process.

Jo - Fingers crossed for your one try, which day was it on, after you OPK surge?    

Elur - Welcome to the thread. You'll find so much support from here that you won't know what to do with it! The girlies on here are great.

On a personal note, I'm still feeling pretty rough in the evenings with chronic indigestion and feeling shattered, hence the lack of posts. Still haven't been sick though. The midwife told me to expect it though with twins. Have a hospital appointment at the increased risk antenatal clinic in a fortnight.

Best of luck to everyone else out there.

Love and Hugs

Sam xx


----------



## Elur

Hi Sam

Thanks for your post; and huge congratulations on your pregnancy. Wow, you're having twins!! 
Do you mind me asking what age you are and which clinic you used? Sounds like you got pg on your 1st IUI? Good for you. I have a final IUI in a few weeks time and will then need to go for IVF if it doesn't work. I have a consult booked with Lister clinic at end of June!

Best wishes


----------



## mumsbestfriend

Hi Lou..

Just wanted to say how very sorry I am to hear this news.  I really feel for u hun, I think i had a mc 10 yrs ago never had pos result but had all symptoms, and was devastated when i started bleeding so understand what ur feeling..

Sending u lots of ((((HUGS)))) and prayers,

take care,

MBF


----------



## aweeze

Hi everyone!

Just thought I would drop in to say that the ERPC was as OK as I could have hoped for on Friday. I bled quite alot whilst in the hospital and got mightily peed off with the nurses - it was like they abandoned me in a side room to lie in my own blood with a pad like a brick stuck between my legs and didn't bother coming back for 2 hours! I was in tears by the time my mum rang to see how I was and when the nurse came in to say she was on the phone I asked her to tell her to get to the hozzie asap. Once she was there I took matters into my own hands and headed straight for the bathroom and had a bloody good clean up (no pun intended!) - made me feel so much better. I haven't really had any pain and the bleeding since has been very light in fact physically, I'm feeling almost back to my normal self. 

I had a bad day yesterday though with going back to work after the bank holiday. It was just like I was empty. It should also have been the day for my midwives booking appointment and my 12 week scan. Anyway on the whole I'm doing OK. I've been in touch with the clinic and have booked a phone consult with my nurse next Tuesday morning. For me, I will find it all so much easier to deal with once I have a new goal to be working to. 

Elur - welcome to the thread. I can't help you I'm afraid hun as my IUI's were all natural but I wish you lots of luck for your final IUI and hope that you'll be lucky this time and won't have to move on to IVF.  

Sam - good to see you back - thought you'd abandoned us in favour of the other threads!   Sorry to hear that the pg symptoms are giving you a hard time but glad to hear things are all going well with the twinnies!

Jo - sorry to hear you only managed 1 basting but as you say 1 is better than none and it only takes 1   to make a   ! Keep us posted - what's your test date?

Lots of love to everyone and thank you all again for your kind thoughts.  

Lou
X


----------



## jodie1d

Hi 

lou - oh honey, you poor poor thing, sounds a horrible experience, bloody nurses! But glad you had your mum with you in the end. Also glad that physically, you are feeling ok, the emotional side, well, a lot harder to deal with i'm sure. I think it is good that you have been in touch the clinic to discuss things, although Ive never been through what you have been through, i would imagine that's how i would feel, what i mean is that i can relate to you saying that it will be easier to deal with with a new goal to work towards. I find that being proactive in times of trouble can help with the healing process.

Sam, glad your'e ok, well apart from being exhausted of course. Hopefully that will pass a little after the first trimester, although with twins... i cant speak from experience!!

Welcome to Elur.... i second sam's point! Great bunchon here! 

Well im finding my latest 2WW not too bad! Trying hard not to analyse every little feeling in my body! hard not to as usual though!! my test date is on tuesday, if AF has not turned up by then, It usually does before my official test date. To answer your question Sam, it was on the day of my OPK surge. i was going to try for the day before and the day after, but it wasn't possible. I hope I was ok with my timing, as it was the day i had most fertile mucus. But I had my temp shift 2 days after so i think i maybe ovulated the day after my basting, so it is a shame i didnt manage to do the next day as well. (my donor had an important evening meeting he couldn't get out of   )im just hoping that the   hung around enough to be in the right place at the right time!!! 
Anyway will of course keep you all posted!!!

take care
Jo x x x x x x


----------



## going it alone

Lou - Glad to hear that you're feeling better physically. As for emotionally, as you say having your next goal will only help. Do you have a counsellor at your clinic who you could talk to?

Jo -      for you. It's got to be your turn next. Remember that the little swimmers can last for a few days in there and as Lou says, it only takes one .

Elur - I'm 32 and I'm using the Assisted Conception Unit At the Leicester Royal Infirmary. Statistics wise on the HFEA website they're not too successful. But then again they seem old stats from what I can remember. But the good side is that they have a good stock of donors, which seems to be becoming a huge prob nationwide. As for your follicle size, on day ten I have four similar sized follies at around 8mm, by day fourteen I only had one lead follie and the other three hadn't grown. Yet I'm pg with twins! So one must have started growing between day 14 and my basting on day 17, or my pregnyl shot boosted one. That has made me worry that one is of lower quality than the other. I suppose that as I work in a special school it doesn't help as I'm working with so many children who were born with difficulties.

Love and Hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Lou- I hope that you are ok, have been thinking about you, hope you clinic consultation/appt goes ok on Tuesday, it must be a tough time but you seem determined in your goals and will get there. 

Jo hope your 2WW flies by and Tuesday brings you a  BFP

Sam- Hope the pregnancy is going ok for you.

I have nothing to report just waiting, waiting and waiting to start...  my next clinic appt is in July - I decided to montior my FSH as my previous one was 9.1 and this was a high, considering that some places won't let you proceed with IVF if is it 10, so I decided to profile it for the next few months, and it was 6.3 this month, so pleased.  It can fluctuate with stress/day it is done (although it was done on Day 2 before as well).  I have an appt booked at Zita West clinic, as many people recommend her and the complementary therapy approach to aid IVF, as she says that you should start to preaper your body and mind.  So I will head along in 2 weeks and see what they say.

Good Luck to everyone on this thread. 

L xx


----------



## weeble

Aweeze am chuffed to bits for you hunny. Will be there to hold your hand through the next cycle, like a good weeble partner, should. 
Lots of love hunny.
Weebs xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - That's great news about your clinic letting you start so soon - a new goal to aim for and stay focused helps.  You are so strong, wishing you all the best.

L xx


----------



## sarahjoy

Lou - glad to hear you sounding so positive. After my miscarriage, I found it really helpful having another go to focus on again, and was pregnant again within three months!
Jo - good luck for your testing,
Sarah


----------



## jodie1d

Hi girls
Thanks for all your good luck wishes, but this wasnt the one   AF started today, didnt even get a chance to test! Oh dear, how frustrating! Am wondering what I am doing wrong now? Timing? Well not going to give up yet, hopefully next cycle I really will be able to get more than one lot in!

Lou, that is great news, really pleased for you honey. So good for you to have something to focus on, you strong and determinded lady you!

Love and hugs to you all
Jo x x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo Sorry to hear it wasn't the lucky month   - Like Lou said maybe some simple tests may put your mind at ease that you are doing the right thing, or even a home test kit (don't know how reliable they are).  I got fed up after 3 goes and then we had tests to reveal the low sperm count, and still can continue on my journey the same man, just have to take a different track! 

Also may be worth going to the family planning centre for advice and reassurance, after all planning is also their role not just prevention!!  I went along and they were fine and helpful.  My friend is a practice nurse and FP nurse and she also advised me not to do it before ovulation and on day of ovulation, and that there was no point doing it afterward ovulation, as the sperm can live for a few days.  

Good luck and hope it goes well next time.

Hi to everyone

L xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi Lou and JJ1

Was thinking the same actually, that it might be worth getting things checked out. Where and who would I go to? My GP? Im a little hesitant about explaining my situation to him, he has known me since i was 3, and i could be pre-judging him, but i imagine him to be fairly old fashioned when it comes to these things! maybe i could request to see a female doctor? What tests would they do first?
JJ1 - what did you FP friend advise? Day before ovualtion and day of ovualtion?

Sorry, lots of questions! Feeling I need to be proactive!
Jo x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Jo - Some GP's won't investigate unless you have been ttc for a year, or say you have been ttc, but maybe go along. I know you said that you have reservations about your own GP, so maybe ask to see the lady GP or go and see him and say that you have been ttc, and don't go into the details of the mechanisms of how.

Like Lou said the basic investigations are FSH and LH (on Day 1-5), progesterone on D21 to check that you are ovulating properly and a basic pelvic ultrasound (or internal one if they cannot see ovaries/uterus well enough - again it doesn't hurt, just a bit undignified for a few mins, but they are used to doing loads each day).

For him he could just go to his GP and ask for a  sperm analysis again say he has been TTC and wanted to check it out.

There is a thread in the 'Ask a Nurse' about home fertility tests for men and women http://www.fertell.co.uk/aboutfertell/instructionsformen/
(can't remember the cost of it) but you could try something like that if you didn't want to go to GP's, I don't know anyone that has, but people on FF have.

I self referred to the Bridge Clinic in London and didn't need GP referral for first appt, and they said ask GP to do the tests, which he obliged. If you were going to go privately I guess any private hospital/clinic would be able to do the blood and sperm analysis but at a price. My clinic charges 150 for first appt, 39 for each test and 95 for the sperm test, 116 for ultrasound, they also recommended a hycosy test (tubal patency) but as having IVF and egg collection don't need it and then a follow up appt.

There are also some non IVF clinics eg: Zita West in London, www.zitawest.com who can do male and female tests and then natural/complimentary therapies and supplements and again means you don't have to go to the GP.

I spoke to my practice and family planning nurse friend and she said if you know when you ovulate, (I had a 28 day cycle and ovulated D14), so was easy to predict and she said to do it D12,13,and D14 or the 2 days before ovulation and on the day as it gives the sperm time to swim up the Fallopian tubes and do their thing. Some people cannot accurately predict it and only get a temp shift on the day or by the use of OPK's.

I also used a 10 ml syringe, then the cup to keep them in place (sorry if TMI) didn't stand up for 15-20 mins. Also is he abstaining from ejaculating 2-4 days before you meet up? like the guys have to before IVF donating, also simple things like vitamins for him, selenium, zinc etc might be useful to help them swim very well.

Even if you have a few basic tests and all comes out well, as I hope it does, at least you know it will happen just when!!

Maybe think about it or try next /this month and see what happns - otherwise you will have to have bloods done in next couple of days.....it might be the lucky one. 

Take care

L xx


----------



## jodie1d

Hey thanks girls, lots of very informative stuff!
I want to avoid going private unless i have to, cant really afford to. So think i will probably go to GP and ask for bloods. Im sure my donor will be happy to have SA done too. Like you said JJ1, i dont need to tell my doc the mechanics of how i am ttc. I actually had a internal scan to look at ovaries/uterus a few months back. they were not looking for fertility issues, it was a routime check to reasure me after my mum died suddenly of ovarian cancer. They said everything was fine, so hopefully, if anything drastic was wrong that would effect fertitilty they would have noticed. 

I think my main issue is maybe timing. I think I ovulate on day 12 or 13 of a 26 day cycle. I have been inseminating on those days. I get fertile mucus on day 11, 12 and 13, with 12 being the most. Maybe i should try for day 11?! 
JJ1, no information is TMI! Can i ask where you got you 10ml syringe? I have only used 5ml. Also have not used syringe and cup together, so maybe that is worth a try too. have only used one or the other. (Syringe for 1st 2 tries and then the others the cup.)
Anyway, thanks again. Im not giving up!!!

Jo x x x x


----------



## aweeze

Blimey - we nearly fell of  the page! 

Thought I'd rescue us with a quick update from me.... I just got a call from the clinic to say that they have matched me with another egg recipient and they're ready to go as soon as I am  . All that remains now is for me to pass the scan and bloods that they want to do and obviously I need AF to arrive - she's probably a couple of weeks away yet! Am getting back in the gym today to drop off some of the weight that I put back on through last tx - hopefully it won't be too tough. I already lost 4lbs last week just switching back to my low carb diet! 

Hope everyone else is OK and enjoying the nice weather. Anyone got any updates or general chat?

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Jo - So sorry to hear it didn't work this time. Would you consider telling a little white lie and saying to your GP that you and your donor are a couple and then get on the NHS waiting list for treatment and tests? My GP did my hormone levels and other blood tests free of charge but I know that some charge.

Lou - great to hear that you'll be   again soon. Best of luck for you hun. EVERYTHING'S crossed.

Love and hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## emma2195

Hello everybody and good luck to you Lou, I'm thinking of you.
On Monday the 12th of June I had my first consultation with Mr chui at the Esperance.  I went with my nan and two children and wanted my nan to come in with me but unfortunately she couldn't; mr chui didnt want the children in there. I can understand as it could have been difficult for him to talk...Anyway, I had to face it all alone and was so nervous.  He asked me why I want this treatment, saying how it would be hard because I already have two childen and am single..When he started saying this I thought Oh no, he's not going to let me have it.  I gave my reasons though, he did the scan to check that everything is ok (and it appears to be), he talked about the DIUI procedure and I signed forms of consent to treatment.  At the end he said I now need to see a counsellor and get my CMV result sorted out. I'm taking it that  once that is sorted I can have treatment.
I had my blood taken at my GPs to be tested for CMV but they didnt test for it.  Mr Chui said they need to be given a  reason to test for it and he told me to tell my doctor I need it for fertility treatment.  Has anyone else had this problem?
I'm going to ring the counsellor to arrange to meet her at her home in Brighton. 

Is this a test where you either pass or fail??  

I'm not sure what to expect and whether she has to approve or disapprove me for treatment?  Please, any advice on this would be most appreciated!
Also, to anyone else who has been through this procedure, once you had seen the counsellor and had all blood tests done what happened?  Did you ring up to arrange treatment or did they contact you?
I was also told that one go, using one vial of sperm, sosts £550 and there is an option of buying 20 vials of sperm for £1300.  I've been thinking of this and am thinking surely this would be too cheap to be true and what is the catch,as doing it the other way,paying for each vial each month, would cost £11,000 if you ended up having 20 attempts and using 20 vials!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  If anyone knows more about this I'd be very grateful.
My head was going round after Monday...but not because I'm unsure- I am very positive about wanting to do this.
Take care all of you and any help/advice is much appreciated.  It's so so good that you're all there!  I need you!!!
Love Emma x


----------



## going it alone

Emma - Each clinic is different but at mine I had to have day two blood tests which measure all of your hormone levels on the second day of your period. I was on a medicated cycle with clomid on days 2-5 of my cycle. I was given a letter to hand in to my GP to ask for the blood tests as the HFEA guidelines say that fertility consultants cannot contact our GPs directly so all letters had to go through me and therefore have my consent. My bloods were all done at my GPs, along with HIV, CMV, Hepatitis. thyroid etc, After my day 2 bloods, I had another consultation to check over my blood results. I then waited for my next period, started taking the clomid and rang the clinic to book a scan for day 10. Had the scan and started using pee-sticks to test for a surge in Leutinising Hormone (LH) I then rang them that day for my basting and had a pregnyl jab on the day of bastin. My clinic supplied my ovulation predictor kits. I had a blood test to measure progesterone after 7 days to check if I had ovulated and did a home pregnancy test after 14 days. My counselling went between my bloods and my second consultation. The first thing she did was to put my mind at rest that she was there to support me, not to decide whether I should get treatment or not. Hope that helps. But again it's only the way my clinic did it. So from initial consultation to first basting took my 8 weeks and depends on your cycle.

On a personal note, had my 12 week scan today, looks like I've got a dancer or boxer, doing some great moves! The scary thing is that they both measured at 3 days bigger than their actual age and that doesn't take into account that they're twins either. So despite my best attempts of asking for a slim donor, it looks like they like their food about as much as their mum -poor kids! So all went really well and don't need another scan until twenty weeks now.

Love and hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## emma2195

Sam and Lou, thankyou for the advice!  Sam, I take it you were first time lucky at DIUI?  Lucky you!!  I wish you all the best with the twins!
Lou, I'm glad you're getting back on track again.  It's the counselling I'm worried about, incase she decides to give me a cross!  Was wondering whether she can do that.
God, Lou, if only mine was £250!!  Where are you having treatment??  
I hadn't thought about that, regarding the 20 vials of sperm, so thanks for bringing that to my attention!!  I think I will just do it cycle by cycle, rather than buy in bulk...I might find out more from the nurse and mention what you said, see what she says about that..
Now it's just a case of waiting for my CMV result to come through (4-5 weeks so my fertility consultant said) and booking my counselling session in Brighton.
Then, if all goes well, I will be on the rollercoaster ride! 
Love to all
Emma xx


----------



## going it alone

My medicated DIUI cycle was £550 all in. A cycle of IUI only costs £500 so can only assume that the sperm cost £50, and that was for a double basting. My clinic charged for certain bloods but my GP did them for free. Apparently some GPs charge. 

Lou - have you been told how long before should should expect the witch post ERPC? Do you usually get ovulation cramps?

I have got some pics to scan in but the scanners broken. Will see if I can take a digital pic of them and then download them. I used my mobile to take the pic of my seven week scan! One is looking straight at you and looks like the scream mask but chubby!!

Welcome to the ride Emma! More white knuckle than anything you've been on before but we're here to hold your hand.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - Hope the cramps are getting better. I'm having probs getting my scan pics online as I don't seem to be able to upload them. It keeps telling me the files are too large and don't know how to make them smaller. Will keep trying.

Love to all.

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi- hope that you are all well, we have been quiet for a while.  

Sam if you can't get your scan pics uploaded could you email them to Tony (Technical support and whizz on this site) and maybe he could help, as we'd love to see them!!! 

Lou - hope your ok and not feeling too bad with the pains, and waiting to start soon.

Emma-Have you had your CMV result or counselling session yet.  It really is nothing to worry about, I thought it was 'have to make a good impression and try to be what a perfect mother should be (whatever that is!!)' but in fact it was a chat, and also is purely confidential he said.

Jo- Any news for us?

I have no news really, I thought that I should start maybe having some acupuncture etc and had been reading (on FF and elsewhere) about Zita West's complementary therapies and her clinic and that she views pregnancy as a 15 months process, which 3 months to prepare before and 3 months after.  I had my clinic appt on Sat.

Anyway I don't think the lady told me anything I didn't really know, and recommended maybe seeing a hypnotherapist for 1-2 sessions as a bit scared of needles and injections!! and there will be lots to come with IVF.  She also recommended acupuncture as it is supposed to help with egg collection and egg transfer and success rates etc, but if you are terrified of the needles before you get there it might no be so great / relaxing or helpful.  She also said an appt to see a nutritionist was recommended, they recommend general healthy eating, which I know about and do, although she said cut down on coffee to nil or no more than 3 cups per day, as caffeine can increase the risk of miscarriage, and  also drinking a litre of semi skimmed milk a day during IVF etc.

So I will give it a go and start with the hypnotherapy. 

Good luck  
L xx


----------



## emma2195

A big hello to everyone and thanks for all your advice.  I received a letter from my fertility consultant on Sat summarising my consultation and saying that once I have had the counselling and the CMV result is back I can proceed to  treatment!  (Fingers crossed all goes well!). I rang the counsellor last night and am going to see her at her home next Monday at 11.00am.  Still nervous but at least once thats over that should be the last major hurdle until the treatment...
Then the real stress will begin!!!!! As you all know only too well.  The waiting, the wondering, the disppointment....and,come on, Emma, be positive, the euphoria when you get a big fat postive!
Lou, I hope you're feeling better.  I get cramps around ovulation too but I dont think I used to, I cant remember feeling like this in the past.
Hope you post soon Jo- I'm also wondering how you are and how things are going for you.
Take care all of you
Love Emmax


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone!
Sorry i havnt posted for a while, I have been away. Camping with 40 eleven year olds!!! Fun and torture all rolled into one!! It was the end of year trip away for my year 6 pupils. Anyway. not much news from me... I havnt made an attempt this cycle as in coincided with me being away. But planning on going for it next time!!

Emma - an exciting time for you, good luck with everything, cant really contribute any advice etc for you on the process as im not doing the clinic route... but wishing you loads of luck, my thoughts are with you and look forward to being along side you in this exciting journey.
Lou - thinking of you honey, hope your staying positive, keep us posted.
sam - wow, glad things still going fab for you...how you feeling?! Well excited i'd imagine!!!
JJ1 - you are fab!!! Good luck with the hypnotherapy babe

Anyway, quick one from me tonight...got a few phone calls to make
Take care ladies
Jo x x x x x x x x x


----------



## aweeze

Hello all!

Jo - lovely to hear from you - your post made me think back to guide camp days! Oh the stories!  

Emma - sounds like it's all going well for you hun. Good luck for Monday (not that you'll need it - you'll be fine)

JJ1 - I had a needle phobia but once I decided I just had to do it, I just did it - pure willpower and then in a funny way I came to enjoy doing them each day - made me feel like I was taking a step along the road each day! 

Sam - pm'd you about the piccies hun

Hello to anyone else that I haven't mentioned....

Quick update - AF has arrived - much lighter than I expected after the ERPC so am a bit worried that clinic will make me wait for another one but anyway, I have an appointment on Monday to have a scan and bloods etc so we'll see - keep your fingers crossed for me. If all goes well I'll start DR on day 21 so about 2nd week in July. Have been trying to prepare myself for it - have been back riding my horse, in the gym 3 times a week - loads of fruit, salads etc, vitamin supps - you name it I'm doing it!  

Will post Monday to let you know how it goes....

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Lou - thanks for the pm, have taken photos of the scans on my mobile and will upload them over the weekend. They need a bit of explaining as one look like a combination of a scream mask and the scream painting as it's looking straight at you, if not sideways!

Jo - The joys of residentials. I'm the group leader on ours in a fortnight's time. So I'm a little frantic right now with last minute arrangements, as well as all of the other end of year/term things. Then have to get all the letters out ready for next year's before we finish as the head wants to take the year sixes to France so muggins here is beginning the organising and then won't get to go as it next May. Got ROAs done out of the way today at least. Can't believe we finish three weeks tomorrow.

Emma - Best of luck for Monday, not that you'll need it. Remember it's for you and not an assessment of you.

Love to all

Sam xx[br]Posted on: 22/06/06, 21:09Have finally got to upload my latest scan pics. Have separate photos of each bloater and one of the tops of both of their heads!

Good Luck everyone

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello!
Sam - have you uploaded the pics - I can't see them? 

Well after getting sooooo excited that AF had arrived - she stayed for 1 day! Yes 1 measly day! So I'm not sure if the clinic will even want to see me on Monday let alone let me go from this cycle  . I'm going to call my nurse on Monday morning to see what she says - it could be that because of the ERPC 4 weeks ago, there wasn't much to come away (my periods are fairly light and only last for 3 days usually anyway) but who am I trying to kid? If I have to wait for another AF, it means I probably won't start DR until August but will keep y'all posted.....

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou I do hope that you can start on Monday, the waiting drives me nuts, but I just tell myself it will eventually happen.  
I can't see Sam's pics either, I thought it was me as I not that technically minded.

I'm off for a weeks holiday and come back and have a clinic appt the day after, as my Dr takes the summer off, and then hopefully can start when she is back in Sept, as I don't really want another person involved and that will be my 6 month quarantine up too....

Look forward to catching up on everyone's news .. good luck
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - hope you're clinic gives you the go ahead. Hopefully as AF arrived early it just didn't have time to build up steam.

L - Best of luck for September.

I have uploaded the photos. I can see them when I click on "My photo gallery" and on the gallery icon near the logout and charter buttons. If you go to the charter member gallery bit in there, I'm on page 8. 

Love and hugs 
Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam great pictures thank you
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Wow Lou. Where did you get all of those things from?

Happy birthday Jo, Hope you have a great day

        

Love Sam xx


----------



## PinkPoodle

Please can I join you all?  I'm not single but DH (or not so DH) has said he won't come with me for medical stuff etc  

Anyway, I'm 34, DH had vasectomy during previous marriage and is too late for reversal, so I'm going down the DIUI route.

I live in the North West, so will probably go to CARE in either Manchester or Bolton.  

I was just wondering, those of you how needed referrals from your GP for the clinic, what did you actually say to your GP?  Do you just say that you want a baby, have done research blah blah and you need a referral? 

I really don't know where to begin, but even though DH doesn't want to get involved in the initial medical appointments etc, my mum has said she will support me and attend any appointments etc if I want her to  

Any advice on where to start would be appreciated.


----------



## going it alone

I went to my GP and was honest and despite him being reluctant to refer me as he thought I should wait for a man, he still referred me anyway. It's a shame that DH wont go with you as depending on your area you may be able to get NHS teatment. It can mean a longer wait as it involves waiting lists if you are going through NHS cycles. I;m not sure how much DH will need to get involved as many areas require you to go for at least one session with a counsellor, just to support you in the options and legal stuff as well as emotional support related to using a donor.

Lou - what did the clinic say?

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Hi All

Pinkpoodle - I went to my GP but she didn't have a clue so I went to a clinic and made initial enquiries before obtaining the GP referral.  I think that your DH would need to attend the initial appointments but you will probably be able to get away without him being there for the treatment part of it. It's just that there are assessments that he will need to be present at such as the "Welfare of the Child" assessment and if you are using donor sperm, your clinic may want you to attend counselling as a couple. You will also have consent forms to complete which will require your DH to sign if he is to be the legal father of the child I think. I read your other post on this board and I think unless you a really good at bending the truth, I think you will find it quite hard to keep up the pretence by going in to it all under your maiden name as (especially if you have to have several attempts) you tend to develop a relationship with clinic staff and keeping up a pretence could prove to be quite difficult. I think you'd be better off if you can get your DH to support you through at least the initial part of it all...... Good luck!

Sam - the graphics were from one of the smiley sites - bestsmileys I thing on those. 

I'm having such a nightmare time at the mo - my young horse has had a bad leg for a couple of weeks and has been on anti-inflammatory and antibiotics. Last Thursday, we were injecting her and she took fright, knocked me clean off my feet. I landed on my back and my head whipped back and hit the ground. Then when I opened my eyes, her hooves and legs were directly above me - though I was a goner! Luckily just battered and bruised. The worst was whiplash in my neck. Then, this morning I got a call to say that my older horse had managed to got caught up on wire fencing and has torn her legs, chest and belly. Then trying to get to my clinic appointment today, I got stuck in 8 miles of tailbacks on the M6 causing me to be 20 mins late for my appointment so as you can imagine, I was not expecting things to go well for me at the appointment at all!

First thing was that my nurse said that although I was near the top of the waiting list, she didn't think that they were going to have donor sperm for me for this cycle. She scanned me and all was looking good so I was then feeling more frustrated knowing my body was ready but no sperm. Then she took my bloods and went away to talk to the lab and came back smiling - they got one for me! He sounds perfect - a perfect match and has proven fertility. So now all I'm waiting for is the blood results (which should come tomorrow) and we have lift off which means I will start DR in a couple of weeks time! Chuffed!

Hope everyone else is OK!

Lou
X


----------



## Donna38

Hello ladies, I've been reading your messages for a few weeks but was a little nervous to join in.    I'm 38, have a beautiful 3yr old daughter conceived naturally and had my first ovary stimulating injection today in preparation for DI sometime next week.  I was so nervous but after finding this site I've realise I'm not the only one and that it is bloody normal to want ickle babies .  You gals are my lifeline. 

I had asked my daughters father if he would donate but he refused, so I've using DS from an anonymous donor who is obviously a much more lovely gentleman    

I'm going for my first counselling session on Thursday, but I'm not too worried about it as I've done all the soul searching I can possibly do so I'm ready for any question.  My daughter is looking forward to it, she came with me today, I told her that if we're lucky the kind doctor will soon give us a baby, she said she'd help me look after it.  Oh, I can't wait.  I've been reading some of the costings at your various clinics, at the moment mine has cost me about £800 for consultation, and preliminary blood tests and Fallopian tube test, to make sure they're not blocked.  The treatment with DS will cost £650 plus £50 for ****, it would have only cost £450 with my daughter's dad's deposit but I can't dwell on that. 

Hope you don't mind me joining

Donna


----------



## aweeze

Hello Donna - welcome to the thread - glad you plucked up the courage - we're not that scarey really! 

Lots of luck for your cycle hun and make sure you keep us all posted. Lovely to hear that you are involving your little girl from the get go and hopefully she won't have to wait too long until she has a little bro or sis.

Just another quick update from me - the bloods are back and I start injecting to down reg on 11th July - Yay!

Hope everyone is well....

Lou
X

[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 20:42








*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!!!*









  







  ​


----------



## going it alone

Thanks Lou and welcome Donna.

Wow Lou - looks like your bad things came in threes so no wonder everything went swimmingly once you got to the clinic. Only eleven days to go!!!!

Love Sam x


----------



## aweeze

Hmmppphhhhh! so much for things coming in threes - my computer completely broke on Tuesday night so the bad luck keeps coming. I've got a computer guy looking at it and hopefully he will be able to do something about it but in the meantime I have been able to borrow a laptop! So I suppose that means that I have another 2 bad luck moments to come  

Hope you had a good birthday Sam - any nice presents?- maternity clothes, mothercare vouchers, breast pump.....  

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Yeah we're back now too!!

It seems like we've lost a lot of posts too. I'm not quite sure now where everyone is. Hope you all coped during our little break. I know I felt like I'd lost an arm!

Best of luck to everyone wherever you are on this rollercoaster.

Love, hugs and buckets of luck.

Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

Had been posting on Abroadies but found this thread and felt immediately at home. I have had two DI both BFN. I have PCO and almost 39 years of age so really feel I needed forfill my dream of becoming a mother.

I am going to Greece in September for DIVF I just can't wait to start my treatment. I am on a short protocol. Is anyone familiar with this?

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone! - Whoo hoo! we're back - big thanks to Marie as I've been pestering her since last night to find our thread again! And what a fantastic effort from Tony and team to get us all back where we belong!

Welcome to Mickle - I haven't done short protocol - only long so can't help there but glad you've found us. 

We were a rapidly growing bunch before the site went down. I had been taking a break from the site for personal reasons for a couple of weeks, came back for one day and then it went down before I had a chance to post to you all. We've lost alot of posts so I can't welcome all of those who joined us but hopefully you'll all come back with updates and I will get the chance to say hello.

Jo - you were on a 2ww before - any news? I'm hoping hard that you'll appear with good news?!!

Hollysox I remember you had posted as you are also on the Sunshine Sisters thread - how's it going?. 

Right my update - I started DR 3 weeks ago and had my baseline scan today  which was all good so I'm ready to move on to stimms. My recipient is actually ready to go too and they were happy to start me on stimms tomoz but psychologically I was preparing myself for egg colllection w/c 21st Aug so we have decided to start me on stimms next Tues. So it's all systems go for me again. In many ways I'm feeling quite chilled about it all but I've also had a few wobbles. I'm just not sure how I'm going to handle things this time if I don't get as many eggs, don't get a bfp, m/c again etc. I know all these feelings are only natural but I guess I don't have the naivety that I had with the first IVF cycle.

Lots of   for all!

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Dear Lou,

I think you bound to have wobbles having a m/c is painful and the thought of experiencing that again must be horrible. Stay positive, from reading this thread it sounds like you are a strong and together lady. I have days when I really believe that it could work ist time for me and then I have days when I thinks that this may be a long and painful process. All perfectly normal I think!

Anyway sending lots of strong independent vibes youre way    

Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Girls,  Boy, am I glad FF is back on line !!!!!  Anyone know what exactly happened ??

Anyway, this is just a quick update from me...I started d/regging in the hopes that my clinic could find me a donor in time for tx...well, they cant....   I was told to stop d/regging and either stay with my clinic in the hopes of them being able to treat me in the New Year or, change clinics !!!!  So....I have a consultation at another clinic next Thursday who have their own donors !!!  I am scared of trying somewhere new as I am so used to my usual clinic but I cant hang around for them to treat me unfortunately.  They have been lovely about everything though and have said that if I am worried about anything I should give them a call...I need to go and collect my notes tomorrow so I can take them to the new clinic with me...I just hope that I'm not getting my hopes up too much because I am desperate to start tx now !!!  I'll let you know how I get on anyway...

I'll catch up with you all soon but wish each and everyone of you lots of    and  

Love to all xxx


----------



## aweeze

Oh that's rough Hollysox - lots of luck at your consultation. Hopefully they will be able to help you and you can get going soon.

Regarding the site, here's the link to Tony's message about what happened. We got infiltrated by some nasty hackers who deserve no better than to rot in hell! Pah!    http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62144.0.html

Mickle - thanks for those strong independant vibes hun! Much appreciated! 

Lou
X[br]: 2/08/06, 18:06Well I thought I better say something on here unless we were running the risk of dropping off the page!

Jo - where are you - could your absence mean good news? Oh I hope so hun   

And what about all your newbies to this thread that posted just before the site went down - are you gonna come back to us? hmmmm?

Well I start stimms on Tuesday and I'm trying to get as much horse riding in as possible before I'm too bloated and uncomfortable to sit on my beloved horsey! I've also been eating very healthily and been in the gym 3 times a week since the miscarriage to get in shape for this cycle and I'm feeling quite pleased with myself! I'm struggling for clothes though as having toned up and lost a bit of weight, I'm now sitting right between 2 sizes! Never mind I'm sure once my ovaries have been pumped up to the size of grapefruits, i'll be glad of the bigger sizes!

I must have gone through a vein with the needle the other day which quite alarmed me. I do sometimes get a little spot of blood appearing when I remove the needle but blimey this was a big dollop which trickled down my tummy! Oh well, I'm still alive so heh hoh - mind you, it's left a bloomin great bruise!!!

Well hopefully some of you will get posting here soon so I'm not feeling quite so alone









Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Hi Lou and anyone else who is reading this thread,

I was worried it had all gone quiet.

I was wondering how you were getting on. Intesting to here of the swollen grapefruits you will be carrying around with you. This being my first IVF I really don't know what to expect. I won't start stimming until September so just waiting.

I am off to see my GP tomorrow to see if she will prescribe my drugs. I'm hoping with the anouncement from the HFEA re singles and IVF provision that I will be able to get my first lot on the NHS. You can but try!

ANyway Hope all goes well tomorrow keep me posted.

Mickle


----------



## going it alone

Hiya
I think all of the threads seem a little quiet at the mo, it must be the nicer weather.

Lou - Hope starting stimms is going well and that the bruise soon clears.

Mickle - Hope the trip to the GP went well.

I went to see me consultant yesterday. They always tell you how big you are based on singelton measurements. At week 15 I measured 19 weeks. At 19 weeks I measure a "good 28". Doing 9 weeks of growing in 4 really hurts! No wonder it's sore and I can't breathe!

Best of luck to you all wherever you are!!

Love Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

Sam, gosh how do you feel about twins. It must be difficult doing all that growing but worth it. Are you going to find out the sex? Have you had more scans because its twins?

Lou, hope you are ok, early days with the stims but another day closer to a BFP. 

I saw my GP and she has presribed my drugs on a private presription. She said it was a decision the practise has taken with patients having private IVF. I might telephone the PCT and see if I can appeal. I asked a two pharmacists yesterday one quoted £968 and the other which was Asda quoted £750 what a diference!

Anyway more research needed into that one.

Lots of love and luck to you and everyone else

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls, 

Glad to catch up on how things are going- the site was down and then I was away for a few weeks.  

Sam - glad things are going well with the twins.
Lou - fingers crossed for you this cycle, you are an inspiration to me all on being positive.

I went to the clinic a few weeks ago, saw the nurse and signed my consent forms, but then she gave me some other forms that I don't think are applicable to me-just to couples! as they both have to sign, I'll have to query with them.  She went through the protocol etc, the earliest my sperm can come out of the freezer is the end of August, so I can start the long protocol in Sept's cycle. I had all my bloods redone and all are fine. The time has flown really even though it seemed like an eternity at the start.  

I have my prescription for drugs, so I will look around, there is a thread for drugs on FF and the prices can vary a lot, apparently there is a pharmacy in Shadwell that is one of the cheapest and some that can delivery who are non profit making. My friend (who is due to give birth any day now!!) only got her GP to prescribe her cyclogest sups for 12 weeks and had to pay for the rest.  Mickle I asked the GP and he said they do not prescribe drugs for private IVF as well.

I also had a pre-op assessment as I may have my egg collection under GA - I'm bit of a scaredy!!  

I then had an ultrasound to measure womb/ovaries etc and then a  trial embryo transfer, everyone said that it is like a smear, but I think I had a traumatic time, lots of tears,pain and bleeding for 2 days afterwards.  Even the Dr (who I had never seen before) said it was hard and kept retrying, so they know what size catheter and speculum to use on the day - all I kept thinking was it will be worth it in the end and better to have her messing about with the catheters now and not with the embryos in it.  I may write and ask for my usual doctor when the real time comes.

I also went for a hypnotherapy appt to help with the injections and staying positive etc at Zita West clinic.  I have a first acupuncture appt tomorrow, as on another thread  on FF it is supposed to help the chances of pregnancy.

Good luck to everyone and so nice to hear how you are all doing.
L xx


----------



## mickle

Dear L

Thanks, will check out clinic in Shadwell. I started Accupunture last week also, anything to improve chances. Is there anyone who can do your injections for you some days. It must be horrid to be scared of needles.

Love

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had my first acupuncture session today, and it was fine, the needles were in before I knew it and it honestly didn't hurt- I was very proud of myself!  I am a nurse so surrounded by people who could give me the jabs but it is still not easy, plus I have only told a few people.

Mickle are you still off to Greece for your care? or having it in UK. When are you starting to DR?  I think I will be about the 3 rd week of Sept.

Best of luck to everyone 
L xx


----------



## mickle

Dear L,

Yep off to Greece in Sept, no down regging for me as doing a short protocol so straight onto stimms. which I start 1st week in September. Still have to find someone to do my scans! 

      

Love Mickle


----------



## going it alone

JJ1 - I suppose that giving other people injections is completely different to getting them yourself. I had a little boy in my class a couple of years ago who had insulin several times a day, did his own blood sugar tests etc. yet when the team came in to do the mass vaccinations for meningitis my class were due in after playtime but we had to ask if he could be done before as he was nearing hysteria about the threat if an injection!

Mickle - Am I missing something? Why are you having to shop around for meds and scans, don't your clinic do it as part of the package?
Lou and Hollysox - How are you two?

Jo - Where are you?!?! I do worry about you when we don't hear from you for a while. Hope no news is good news.
Love and Hugs

Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Dear Sam,

Hi I don't have a clinic here I am having my treatment in greece, hence the shopping around.

Mickle


----------



## belladonna

Hey ladies,

May i please join you?  i am inbetween treatments and i am supposed to start icsi with donor sperm in september but i am feeling very dispondant and low at the moment, and depression isn't really condusive to fertilitity treatment esp' when your body is supposed to be in tiptop condition!   Anyhow, i am with the bridge centre and although i am really fond of the professor, and my care has been good,  i was wondering whether i should change clinics?? i only ask as i feel desperate for this next treatment to work, i aint no spring chicken and i guess the age factor and 'time' is also having a negative effect on my mood!  Any thoughts ladies?  My second treatment (frozen embryo) resulted in a bfp, but i sadly had a m/c   , so i know it is possible! 

is anyone else with the bridge?  Not all clinics treat us single girls so i was wondering if anyone had any feedback with clinics etc.

thankyou ladies

donna x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Donna
Just lost my posting to you!!! So sorry to hear that you are feeling low I guess it is natural to feel like that.  I am due to have my first ICSI with my Sept cycle, and am also with the Bridge (Dr Smith).
Have you thought about going back to see the counsellor?  if you didn't get on with him there are others about.  I am also having some hypnotherapy at Zita West's clinic  for needle phobia (a lady Maureen) and she said she also assists with women remaining positive through the tough times and 2WW.

I guess a big consideration if you are switching clinics is the   sperm availability.  Reading the threads some people have had their cycles cancelled as there was no sperm available.  Also you have reform all the relationships you have built up.
London Women's clinic has its own sperm bank like the Bridge.  The Lister across from the Bridge also treats single women.  There are clinics on FF, also look on the thread for lesbians on FF as the girls there are in the same situation as us in clinics eyes.

Best of luck with everything and stay positive 
L xx


----------



## dochinka99

May I join this group?  I'm an single American living in Switzerland going to Ukraine for DE.  I don't know the UK lingo but thought as a single woman I might learn from all of you.  I've got one dd already.  She's 7 and I want another one.  I will be an older mom.  (Let's leave exact years out!)

Cathy


----------



## aweeze

Hello all

Nothing to report from me other than I'm looking like a pin cushion! I never though that on a belly the size of mine, I'd run out of places to stab! Scan tomorrow so will see how I'm doing.

Sam -  on making past the half way mark chick! -  

JJ1 - Well I've never heard myself called an inspiration before! I had forms to complete that applied to both but just completed the bits that were relevant to me. Ouch about the trial transfer! I never had one - they did have to swap the catheter with the embies in it but it all went smoothly really. I too thought I had a needle phobia but when I had no choice but to do it, I took a deep breath and went for it. I quite look forward to them now - each one is a step closer to the end goal! Can you have yours in an autoinjector? It might be worth asking them - at least you don't see the needle going in. Honest though hun with the end goal in your mind, you can do it!

Mickle - good luck sorting out your scans and the cheapest meds - what a nightmare having to patch it all together yourself. I think alot of ladies going abroad do it in conjunction with a UK clinic and I can see why! Do you post on the abroadies board too? Here's the link to the cheap drugs thread - just in case you didn't find it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9821.210.html

Donna - Welcome hun! Aw hun - don't feel despondant  . I can see why you're feeling low but you have to look at the positive. As you say, you know it is possible because you got a bfp last time. Think of the last time as a dress rehearsal for the real thing this time sweetie - that's what I'm trying to do. Like you say positivity is so necessary throughout this process. With regards to changing clinics, what will you gain? You haven't said that the bridge have done anything that you didn't feel was right in fact you said that your care has been good and after all they did get you a bfp. I know that you're desperate for it to work but what is another clinic going to do for you that the Bridge haven't? The Bridge will have been learning about you and your fertility all the time - remember if you go to another clinic, you are starting from scratch (other than the info that is in your notes of course) so I would say there needs to be a really good reason to change. Here, have some    specially for you!

Cathy - welcome to you too! Will this be your first attempt since your DD? When do you start your next cycle? Good luck with it all!

By the way, I emailed Jo the other day and haven't heard anything back so maybe she's taking a break or away spending time with her DD. Hope she comes back soon!

 for you all!

Lou
X


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi Everyone

Sorry I've been so AWOL, but with moving house, I lost my internet connection :-( Have signed up to Talk talk but it doesn't go live til end of August. Now on my dad's computer.
Aweeze- so sorry I missed your sad news. Sending you a big big hug xxx

I have finally be matched with a donor (from America) and so will start next month. Fingers crossed! Love my new house and am flying to (hopefully) Copenhagen tomorrow with new man 

Lots of love


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Carebear welcome back, great to hear from you, have a good holiday.

How does your new man feel about your Tx? I have thought about this before and tried to 'protect' myself from meeting anyone as I feel that someone could try and change my plans, I don't mind after the event.

Best of Luck
L xx


----------



## belladonna

hi ladies, 
thank you so much for your feedback, i think it was just me being incredibly negative. i really won't gain anything from moving clinics i was just clutching at straws!  I am going to try and look after my body to get it in good condition. i too am having acupuncture and reiki (i will try anything!)  My appetite has gone at the mo so i am trying to force feed myself! love to you donna x x x x


----------



## aweeze

Welcome back Carebear - well it's all happening for you isn't it - new house, new donor and NEW MAN! I'm like JJ1 - had put the thought of meeting someone whilst I'm going through tx out of my mind - just in case! Mind you, chance would be a fine thing!  

Donna - yep - focus on getting strong, fit and healthy for your next try - that's what I've done. After the m/c I got in the gym to shed some of the weight I had put on and tone up, I've been riding my horse several times a week getting plenty of fresh air and sunshine, I've been eating healthily, taking supplements recommended by Zita West and I'm a Reiki 1 so I treat myself whenever I feel I need it. 

Had a clinic visit today to see how I'm stimming. I'm not sure if it's good news, I'm not stimming as fast as last time at this stage and I have 13 follies at the mo. They were happy with it as they feel that I went to fast last time and that was why out of 29 follies, I had 15 eggs. Also, I had put off starting stimms for a week partly because my nurse is on holiday and I really wanted her to be the one to take me through the EC as she knows my quirks and knows what happened last time etc. I arrived today to be told that she slipped getting out of a jacuzzi on holiday and has broken her hand so won't be at work for 6 weeks! I know it sounds lame but I'm someone that hates change regarding things like this and I need to have someone that I really trust by my side so I'm flapping a bit. I'll be fine though I just need to get my head around it all. Mind you if she had wanted to get out of my EC, all she had to do was say, no need for such extreme measures! My next scan is Friday. 

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Welcome back Carebear. As Lou said, lucky you, new man etc. And like Lou- chance would be a fine thing. You go girl!!

Donna - I tried my best to get myself into shape as much as I could. I found it helped get me into the best frame of mind, positive thoughts etc. I've never had to force feed myself, the opposite in fact. 

Lou - Maybe stimming a little slower will give you a higher follie to egg yield.  Think quality. It only takes the one! I know you want a higher yield, I'm assuming that you're egg sharing again. Do you get to hear if your recipient is  successful? I was told that my donor would be informed if he wanted to know. And as for your nurse, breaking her wrist does sound a bit drastic, asking for a transfer would surely have been easier!!! I hate change too, I blame it on working with children with autism, it definitely rubs off. Best of luck with your scan on Friday.

As for me, I went to an open day at my clinic at the weekend. It had been open for ten years. I was on the verge of tears throughout as it was amazing to see so many children running around. I blamed it on my hormones but then my mum's voice was definitely wobbly at times so it must have just been emotional. I met with my consultant, the first time since before I started treatment. It was so nice to be able to say thank you. As he was stroking my tummy, he asked if I was sure there were only two in there! 
I've now got a numb patch on my belly. I rang the hospital for advice and the midwife said that because I'm growing so fast that sometimes you lose some of the blood supply or nerves to a patch of skin. It's really weird, similar to the feeling in your cheek when you've had an injection at the dentist.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam - so glad to hear things are racing along for you, it doesn't seem 2 mins since you were starting out, and now you are over half way there!!!

I did a ring around costing drugs about the country, and there is such a difference.  There are some pharmacists who just sound so lovely on the phone and also just charge BNF rates, so make no profit and give you the drugs at the price they pay - definitely won't be using my prescription at my clinic, as they have a 10 pound per vial mark up!!!so more than 40 pounds a day extra just on the injections! think how many baby grows and nappies extra that is......

Donna - like Lou said I think it is important to stay focused and positive .  Hang in there, I think the negative thoughts are just part of the course of our long journeys.

Bets of luck ladies... 

L xx


----------



## going it alone

L - sounds like everything in life, if you ring round you can always find a bargain. £40 a day will make a big difference when you're this side of things as well, have spent the days going round pricing baby things up and they're not cheap.

detailled scan tomorrow, dreading that they find something wrong.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

Have been off line have been working 12 hour nights.

Sam its great to hear your progress. It makes me feel positive. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow/today. I can understan why you must feel worried but thinks about how lovely it will be to see your babies.

Lou, hope all is well and the injections arn't getting you down. How many days have you been stimming? Think about quality not quantity. What stimms are you on? Thanks for the pharmacy link that was really useful. I found Pharmasure the cheapest if anyone is getting there own drugs. Cheaper by £300.

Hi to Donna, Hope you are feeling more positive.

Welcome to Cathy.

Hi to Carebare and JJ1.



Mickle


----------



## going it alone

A quick update from me. Scan went very well, phew. Both moving well and both are average or above average with all of their measurements, so I still have a couple of bloaters coming out at singleton size! Will catch up later

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## going it alone

I already do the dead fly dance some nights in bed - flat on my back waving my arms and legs in the air! It takes me ages to recover from just rolling over, and I'm only half way. How do elephants cope? is it something like a 20 month pregnancy

Love Sam xx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya girls, 

I know I've asked before but my brain is mush    so if you all wouldnt mind telling me where you are with your cycles/pregnancies etc I'll sort out a list for you for the first page.   

Love,
Marie xx


----------



## Hollysox

HI everyone... just popped on to see how you are all doing...

Sam...many congratulations on reaching your half way mark  with your 2 precious babes  

I hope everyone who is d/regging...stimming...waiting for ec/et is doing ok ?   and   to you all.

Hello to anyone out there who like me is stuck in limbo at the moment...I am STILL waiting for AF to show up after an abandoned d/regging...I am getting desperate now !  I cant get my blood tests done for my new clinic until af shows up cos I need my fsh done again...aaaarrrgghhh, why does she never turn up when you want her to   I even had acupuncture yesterday to try and see if it would bring on my af...nothing yet though !!!   Ok I am expecting a little too much I know !

Will catch up again soon with you all...Take care xxx


----------



## weeble

Aweeze Ive just read your diary and Im so sorry that you had such a rotton day. We all want our ET days to be special, but sadly that cant always happen. Now the most important thing is that you have your precious cargo onboard.     

I know how frustrating it is to end up with no frosties. Ive only ever had frosties from one cycle, but to be honest after going through the cycle where they all perished, I wouldnt want frosties again.  

You have a great chance of this cycle working, so try to put the bad day behind you and look forward. You know where I am if you need me. 

Love
Weebs xx

PS You should have text me.


----------



## going it alone

Lou - so sorry to hear about yout rubbish ET day, hopefully you got all of the bad luck out of the way. Here's hoping that Fred and Ethel do the biz!        

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - you poor soul what an ordeal, best of luck for the 2WW. Well done on Fred and Ethel hope that they stick.
L xx


----------



## mickle

Dear All,

Hope everyone is well, I have been away for the weekend camping in the damp. Have managed to find a clinic to do my scan so thats good news, I'm quite relieved

Lou- Hope you are now feeling less traumatised, what a day you had! Hope you are feeling more positive and the days are going quick. I know that is probably not the case. My two previous 2WW felt like a month at least.

Sending you lots of          and 
 

Love Mickle


----------



## going it alone

Mickle -great news about the scan.

Lou - how are Fred and Ethel?

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello girls!

Well I'm over the drama of the ET day and the 2ww is going by OK. I think it's partly because I am fairly certain that it won't have worked this time. Not only because of the day I had but it's a feeling that I have had from fairly early on this cycle. Maybe it's just my way of protecting myself against disappointment. 

I'm getting the odd AF feeling and have had some cramping on and off but that's all. I'm certainly not analysing and looking for anything that could be a sign like last time!

My brother has his little girl for a week and so I'm spending lots of time with her as well as trying to cram as much work in as poss to make up for the time off last week. 

Hope you are all well - thank you for all your good wishes. 

I wish Jo would come back - I keep wondering how she's getting on.....

Love to all

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Dear Lou,

Thinking about you this week lou.

I really hope you are wrong about this one not working and am keeping everything crossed for you.     

I am waiting for my AF so that I can start my stimms, bring it on.

Love

Mickle


----------



## going it alone

Lou - I was the queen of negativity throughout, only in the past couple of weeks has that developed into neurotic. As you say, it's a protection mechanism.      for you now and fingers crossed for the 7th. I agree with you about Jo, where are you? We're all worried.

Mickle - Hope AF turns up soon.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well. Lou still in my thoughts. Hi Sam hope the twinnies are ok in there.

Well my AF arrived so off for my scan and estradiol test tomorrow and if all is well I will start my stimms.I can't believe how close things are getting I have a knot in my throat. Also working nights at the moment which is a drag. Will have to phone clinic tomorrow to say AF is here and then go there after no sleep. I certainly won't be driving.

Love to all

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

So frustrating I have lost 3 posts!!! so will keep it short now!!!!

Mickle - hope the bloods and scan are good and you can start stimming.
Lou- fingers crossed for you 
Sam- your time just seems to be flying by.

I'm waiting for AF and my official start of my IVF/ICSI cycle! exciting stuff, jsut having acupuncture, hypnotherapy and also went to see Zita Wests's nutritionist- so more supplements to swallow, and ideallya detox diet for a few days as well.

I hope Jo does return- as she was the founder of this thread and brought us all together!

My first had a beautiful babay boy last week with her IVF and she is a single/lesbian mum, so I am feeling positive that it can happen.

L xx


----------



## aweeze

Mickle - hope it all goes well tomorrow and you can get stimming hun    

L -  here's an AF dance for you to get things going!
      ^booty^             ^booty^             ^booty^       
Just hope it doesn't back fire on me!

Sam - thanks for the positive vibes  

Only 4 more sleeps for me and then I'll know - unless AF beats me to it   . I'm doing OK ,had moments of feeling a bit unwell, car travel isn't too good at the mo. I'm tired all the time and had brown spotting yesterday. My boobies are very heavy at the mo too. Most of this could be down to the clyclogest of course but I'm keeping fingers (and legs) crossed.

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

So today was scan day. The nurse was lovely really gentle located my right ovary no problem but could not locate the left ovary. She asked someone else to come in, some guy came in (a Dr) He did not even introduce himself and then he was putting the prob  in and was so rough. He did manage to locate it. He said that the ovary was moderately polycystic. This was not a new diagnosis but I was hoping this might b better as have been on Metformin. He then asked what dose of stimms I was going to take. "Oh no you can't take that dose far too much you will end up very unwell with OHSS. Came away feeling confuse, frightened and not sure what to do next.

I spoke to my clinic when I got home they reassured me that The dose of Stimms was fine and I would not get OHSS on this dose. I guess they are the people who have all my blood results and my full history. I guess this is the problem I have with having my treatment overseas. I just feel so confused. It is not helped by the fact that I did a night shift last night and have not been to sleep yet.

My imagination is running away with me and am now worried that they will cancel my treatment.
Sorry for the rant guys but feeling bemused.

I hope everytone is having a better day than me.

Lots of love

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou  :  thanks for the AF- it worked wonders and arrived!!! So I rang the clinic this morning and got my appts for scans etc, it suddenly feels like all is happening, it is exciting but a bit scarey as well!!! The nurse seemed nice on the phone.  

Mickle you poor soul, your experience sounded awful - could you go to another clinic for your scans, Drs and their bedside manner sometimes they just don't realise how off the cuff remarks can be so hurtful and anxiety provoking.

Lou hope they are all pregnancy symptoms and not cyclogest, not long till testing day, everything crossed for you. 

 Babydust all round.

L xx


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - glad it worked for ya hun! I know what you mean about exciting and scarey, I felt exactly the same!

Mickle - sounds like you had a rough time hun. Actually, I'm surprised that your clinic in Greece don't have an arrangement with a clinic over here for scans etc - I get the impression that others do. Was it a fertility clinic that did the scan for you? Don't worry abouit the ovary hiding, they do move about alot - mine did for my final stimms scan on my first cycle - they had to do an external scan instead which was much more up to guess work. I would rely on what your overseas clinic are telling you regarding the stimming drugs as like you say, they have your blood results.     to cheer you up hun  

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Hi girls,


Thanks for your support, have now forgotten the insensitive remarks from the Dr and getting ready for the first injection tomorrow.

L glad things are going well for you and AF arrived without too much of a wait.

Lou- not long honey until test day.     

Hi to everyone else.

Love

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou -fingers crossed four your testing tomorrow   
            

Best wishes 
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Mickle - My left ovary was always hiding. I had to get into the strangest positions before thay could find it. I left in a complete panic after my first scan as the nurse made a comment about a polycystic ovary, aparently it meant full and not one with PCOS. Didn't stop me from worrying though.

Lou - As an outsider your 2ww seems to have flown by. I just wish it had gone that quickly for you. Best of luck for tomorrow hun. You deserve a good result. Do you ever get to hear about your recipients' results?

L - glad AF arrived so that you can get on the rollercoaster. Best of luck.

Jo - WHERE ARE YOU!!!

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## jodie1d

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO LADIES!!  
Ive just logged on for the first time in ages and read all the posts to catch up. Want to say firstly, i am really really sorry to have worried you.   Although kinda nice to have been missed i must say!   Im fine! Altough unfortuneately i dont have any good news to share with you. My last attempt in July was not sucsessful, then I think the site was down and then it was the summer holidays. i was away for pretty much the whole six weeks. my friend has a cottage in wales and my dad has a house in italy, me and my daughter spent the time between the two. I knew my next two times would be when i was away, so I made the decision to have a break from obsessing about becoming pregant for a while! With six negatives, i must admit it was doing my head in a bit... i felt like I was living my life in 2 week shifts and getting more and more dissapointed with each failed attempt. Seeing as i knew i couldnt do anything anyway for a while, I felt like i needed a mental break from it all too, get away from it all for a bit.  I should have let you all know before I went away, but I guess I had kinda forced myself not to think about it for a bit....  I am sorry though, am i forgiven!?  I have been thinking about you all though, wondering how you have been getting on. I do feel refreshed and ready to go for it again... think I will try one more attempt and then investigate the clinic route....

Lou ... wow you have been on a new 2WW! test day is tomorrow I understand? Am really really hoping you get the fantastic news you deserve honey  

Sam - great that you and your giant babies are doing so well! How exciting... seems not long ago you were on a 2ww too... and now look at you!

JJ1 - hi babe  Wow things are really moving for you now... more excitement! Look forward to hearing more exciting stuff from you!

Ok... well am back now so will catch up with you all again soon!!! I will hopefully do lucky number 7 in a couple of weeks! 
Good to be back with you all, have missed you!!
Sorry again for the worries!
Jo x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## aweeze

Sam - actually it has gone by fairly quickly! I think because i've kept myself pretty busy. I can't find out about my recipients until 12 months after tx so I can find out how the first couple got on in January 2007.

Jo - welcome back hun! We missed ya! Glad to hear that you have had a good break and spent some quality time with your lovely little girl. Good luck with attempt no.7    

Thank you for your good wishes girls. I really don't know which way it's gonna go but i'll let you know either way as and when I pluck up the courage to do the test!

Lou
X


----------



## dianne

*Lou * 
Wanted to wish you all the best for testing   

Dianne x


----------



## MrsRedcap

[fly]Good luck Lou[/fly]


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo -  So great to have you back and that you had a fantastic summer break and from the stress of TTC - I know what you mean about life becomes focused on 2 week patterns, I definitely think the clinic is a less stressful route, as it is out of your hands and in theirs basically, whereas before I felt more responsible for it all.

Lou- everything crossed for your Test day!!!

L xx


----------



## mickle

For Lou,


                          



     


   

Love Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Good Morning all! Just to let you know that it was a  

Thank you all for your lovely good luck messages and I hope there will be bfp's to come for each of you  

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- Congratualtions your news made my day and you continue to keep me positively focused!!

          


Love L xx


----------



## mickle

Thats what I am doing for you, you must be stunned. I am so pleased for you hun. Well done. Its made my day too. 

      

Love Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Thank you! I'm staying cautious having lost my munchkin last time. Of course I'm over the moon that it worked again. I just don't think I'll allow myself to believe it until I'm passed the 12 week mark and even then I'll probably be paranoid until it reaches 18!  

When I had ET this time, the nurse said that because I m/c'd last time, and it went undetected for a possible 3 weeks, they are happy to scan me weekly. It'll be alot of travelling but worth it. At the moment, I'm just hoping to make it to scan no.1 and see Fred or Ethel - I wonder which one made it!

Love to you all

Lou
X


----------



## some1

Congratulations Lou !!!!!!!

I am really, really pleased for you!


----------



## going it alone

Lou - I am so happy for you. It's taken me ages to get on line but it has all been worth it. What makes you think it was Fred OR Ethel - Trust me, you could easily be looking at twin buggies soon. It's so nice that they'll be monitoring you so closely, really reassuring. I won't even try to tell you to put your feet up and enjoy it without worrying. Just concentrate on the fact that it's your turn for it to go trouble free because you deserve it.

Yet again - Well done and 
[fly][glow=red,2,300]Huge Congratulations[/fly]

And welcome back stranger, we've missed you. Good luck with lucky number seven.

Love and Hugs

Sam xx


----------



## jodie1d

WOW LOU!!! What fantastic news!                
Well done and congratulations! You really have been amazing, i know loosing number one was so hard for you, but you have stayed strong and focussed and I really admire that. You totally deserve this! I do understand that it's gonna be hard for you to chill and relax untill at least past the 12 week mark... but at least the weekly scans will be able to give you some reasurance.
Congratulations again babe, and hopefully soon more of us will be joining you and Sam

Take care and look after yourself
Jo x x x x x x


----------



## going it alone

Lou - I was watching Baby Doctors, the series about Bourne Hall, this morning and on it a couple doing IVF got a positive result and I thought of you and started crying! I am so happy for you
from a very emotional Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had all my drugs delivered today- so another step closer seems a bit scarey now!!!

A friend who is totally unaware I am on this 'journey' at the moment, suggested I buy Grazia magazine as there was a lovely story of a woman who had IVF with her gay friend as a donor and maybe I should think of something like that at my advancing years, as she knows I do want a child in my life eventually!!! little does she know how close she was, she knows my donor as well. 

She is one of those people who had 'gut instinct' and is often so right about things, she always knows the collegaues who are pregnant, sometimes before they do.

L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi there girls,

L, another step closer I felt excited when my drugs arrived wanted to examine every box. When do you think you will start?

Lou, completely understand and respect why you do not want to get to excited to soon, but i feel excited for you. It really is good news for this thread.

Sam, hi to you too honey hope you are keeping well. 

Jo, hi to you i have joined the thread recently.

So have had 6 days of stimming I feel fine a few funny pelvic twinges but able to cope fine. Have a scan on Monday to check how the stimming is going so another milestone for me.

Love to all

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle - Best of luck with the scan hope they treat you better this time and the aeful Dr keeps away, I start off by saying 'last time I had a traumatic time bevcause X, Y Z and I am nervous about this to set the scene..and they know to be careful'.  When would you be heading out to your clinic for EC and ET?  It must be hard to co-ordiante and plan things.

Hope the rest of you ladies are keeping well and enjoying a summer weekend.
L x


----------



## CAREbear1

Lou! Congratulations!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## aweeze

Carebear - Ta hun!

Mickle - lots of luck with scan     

Sam - it's yer hormones luv! Just seen your pics on the gallery - fab!

L - glad you have had your drugs arrive - another step closer!

Jo - It's lovely to have you back!

Am utterly pooped as I've been to the zoo with my niece today! Will be ringing the clinic tomorrow to let my nurse know of the bfp so will sort my first scan out too.  

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

The scan went ok, my endo was 10.2mm and there was ten 10-11mm folicles on the right ovary there were less on the left ovary but overall a good response. I am off to Greece tomorrow will probably go for egg collection on Friday all being well. I will try and log on and let you guys know how things are going.

Wishing you all well my FF friends speak soon.

Mickle

xxxxxx     xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle - wonderful news hope it all goes well in Greece
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Mickle - Great news and a good response. Best of luck in Greece.

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Well done Mickle! Sending you lots of       to accompany you on your trip hun - update us as soon as you can!

Emma - are you joining us hun?

Lou
X


----------



## jodie1d

Just a quickie to say hi to everyone...im still here!! 

Hi Mickle, nice to 'meet' you! All the best in Greece... how exciting!  

Hello to Emma  

JJ1 congratulations on drug arrival! getting nearer your goal  

And hi to sam and Lou... hope you are feeling well.

Well, my period started today so I should be ready for next go in about 11 ish days! Just hope I can get childcare sorted and make it up to london at just the right time!

take care 
Jo x x x x x x


----------



## Lara200

Hello all.  I have just discovered this thread and thought I would add my trials and tribulations as well.  I am not only single but also an oldie!  Don't hold that against me!  As I probably haven't got many more goes left in me I am trying to do whatever tests I reasonably can before my next tx.  I am having bloods for immune and blood clotting issues and will also probably go for a laparoscopy (not looking forward to that.  I don't particularly like the idea of being cut open on the off chance I might have some endo).  However, I would rather try and do everything I can to check things out before I go again.  Hoping to start d/regging before the end of the year but will have to wait and see.
Time is very much against me but I'm going to give it another go.  I can only try.

All the best to you all.

Lara


----------



## jodie1d

Hello Lara 
Just wanted to wecome you here and wish you all the best   This is not an easy journey and I hope we can be of some support to you  
take care
Jo x
Hope everyone else is well x x x


----------



## aweeze

Hello Girls

Firstly, hello to Lara - welcome to the thread hun. Fingers crossed that your tests are all OK and that your tx can be as straightforward as possible. 

Jo - glad to hear AF arrived. Hope you get the childcare sorted and can give this go your best shot  

Right, firstly apologies for what is coming next - it's very me, me, me. I'm not expecting you to read it and I'm not expecting any response in fact I'd be quite happy if you just ignore it! But I need to get it out there in the ether and this is the only place I have to do it. 

It's just that I feel so miserable at the moment. I have no right. I should be on cloud 9 having got the bfp. I haven't got any symptoms and I'm so worried that after all this there is going to be no baby at the scan. I just keep thinking about the scan I had at the end of the last time when the sac was still there but there was no baby in it. I'm trying to be normal and not worry but at home, alone in the evenings, it's hard. I used to post for a while on the muppet thread on the Girl and Boy board. It took me a long time to start posting there but I had been reading for a long time. I had come across most of the people on other boards or in chat and they are a great bunch of people. It was a really good fun thread and helped me so much to not think about the tx but sadly it has all fallen apart. I'm missing the fun and the people on it so much and now is a time when I really need it and them. My brother is going back to court next week for a review over contact with his daughter. His ex-wife is a woman scorned and will throw up anything possible (she's not afraid of lying) to hurt my brother even if it is at the expense of their daughter. He's no angel, but he's a good father and we all love his daughter so much. I'm so scared that she's going to do something to further restrict the contact that he has with her. My Mum's company is in trouble and she is going to have to call in the receivers and make alot of staff redundant very soon. She has 2 other allied companies and some staff will be transferred across but it is a horrible time for her. She is my best friend and it hurts me so much to have to watch her day in day out going through all that turmoil. The loss of that company will significantly affect her lifestyle as well and being only a few years off retirement age she is very worried about what the future will hold. Well that's my moan and self absorbed whinging over. Like I say, I'm sorry for sticking it here but I'm hoping that having got it out, I will feel a little better. 

Love and hugs for you all. 

Lou
X


----------



## weeble

aweeze said:


> It was a really good fun thread and helped me so much to not think about the tx but sadly it has all fallen apart. I'm missing the fun and the people on it so much and now is a time when I really need it and them.


Lou you know I did everything I could, barr beg, to get you to join in the new thread with us, to carry on the fun. I even bought you a little present to show you how happy I am about your pg, but you decided you didnt want to be a part of us anymore and stopped speaking to me.

That new thread is for everyone, whether pg, not pg, cycling or not cycling and Im getting pretty fed up of being made to feel like Ive done something wrong!!!! NOBODY would resent you on there for being pg, all any of us care about is that we can cheer each other up and make all this 'IF' crap a little easier.

The offer is still there you are welcome to join anytime.

PS Dont give me all that about not being an inbetweenie either, you post on Jokes dont you and your not a comedian!


----------



## aweeze

Weebs - I've PM'd you.


----------



## weeble

Right back at ya


----------



## going it alone

Lou - so sorry to hear that you're going through a lot right now. If it helps at all I felt abandoned at this point, no regular trips to the clinic and waiting for the first scan. It makes the 2ww feel like a party. I had no symptoms whatsoever and that was with double the hormones surging through my body. I just had PMT like feeling. I never did have morning sickness. I understand that you had such an awful experience with your last pregnacny that it's bound to bring back a lot of painful memories, especially with those hormones playing tricks on you and the other things that are going of in your life. My parents' business hit probs a while back and my dad hit a bit of a low, in his fifties with no qualifications. He found a new job and has never been happier, without the responsibility and having a better idea of what will be going into the bank each week. Hope you sort everything out with the muppets, it looks promising. PM me if you need a more private moan.

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lara- Welcome to the thread, best of luck with your tx.

I wonder how Mickle got on in Greece!

Lou -   I've been away for a few days so just caught up.  I hope that you are feeling a bit brighter, hang in there it is so understandable to feel anxious with your past pregnancy history, but maybe it is a good sign that you feel different this time round.

Nothing is ever easy in life, and all the bad things seem to happen at the same time around us, or come in 3's!  But try and focus of the positive aspects, there is a silver lining to most things , but we have to search for it.  It is like we have to do a mini SWOT analysis on ourselves, as life is so busy we only focus on the negative aspects.

I don't quite understand the Muppet thread business, never having been there, but I am sure that if you cyber FF friends are there they'd be delighted to chat with you and value your contribution especially if it is lighthearted and takes your mind off the trials and tribulations of TCC, then sustaining a precious pregnancy - hold your head up high and remember the wonderful person you are, and that you have so much to share and offer to people. 

Hang in there girl- remember your enthusiasm and drive inspires us, but you are human! and it is a reality to have a few 'wobbly' days.

Sam - Glad to hear that you are well and your pregnancy seems to fly by.

Jo- Hope that this is your lucky time after your summer break.

L XX


----------



## Jen75

Hello everyone! I am new to all this and am seeking some advice!!! I am 31 and single. I seem to attract the wrong sort of man and have come to a place in my life where I feel it is now or never, as far as children are concerned. I have decided to try for sperm donor. As far as I am aware I have no fertility issues, except conceiving!!! I saw my doctor on Thursday and he is going to refer me for treatment, but I would love to hear from any single ladies who are going through similar experiences as me. I would appreciate any advice or help...look forward to any replies.

Good luck to you all...

Jxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jen- Welcome and you will find like minded women here, at various stages in the conception journey!!  I also find the ladies on the lesbian thread on FF helpful as their journey (and obstacles overcome) to conceive is the same as ours!
Best of Luck
L xx


----------



## mickle

Dear All,

Hi Greece is lovely the clinic has been fantastic, really helpful and kind. The Doc gave me his home phone number yesterday. I go for egg collection tomorrow I will be so nervous I know. I get nervous just going for my scans to check my progress. But there seems to be about ten folicles on each ovary anmd they seem reallt optomistic. I off course feel uncomftable and sitting down really puts pressure on eveything but I can put up with that.

I hope that the folis'have something in them as in eggs. Only time will tell. They do ICSI on all the eggs even though there will be no problem with the donor sperm as they get a better result that way. They really seem to know whgat they doing and I trust them so you can't ask for more.


Lou- sorry to here your so down you have such a lot going on at the moment. I had a little tear when I read your email, I am a bit emotional at the moment. I know I will be a right worry if this turns out to be a BFP sometimes you just cant help it.

Hi to Jo, L emma, and Sam and welcome to Lara. Sorry if I forgot but on ancient computer and don't know if this will send. I will update you all soon.
\

Love Mickle


----------



## mickle

Hi also Hi to Jen

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle Great to hear all is going well in Greece- Best of luck for EC tomorrow- thinking of you.
L xx


----------



## Lara200

Hello all and welcome to Jen
I fully understand what you are going through and this is the best place to get answers to your questions.  Well done for deciding to do this now rather than leaving it as late as I did!  Do you know what tx you are going to have.  Have you had any blood tests.  The donor situation is pretty bad at the moment and it is worth thinking about checking if your clinic has any before you decide where to go.  I am sure the other ladies can give you loads of advice on specific issues but it is worth browsing the other threads to find out more general information on the tx generally.  If there is anything you particularly want to know, please ask, I can't promise I will know the answer but between us all I am sure we can come up with something.  All the best.

Lara


----------



## aweeze

Hi girls!   

Jen - welcome. I would echo what Lara says - check out various clinics and specifically their donor sperm supplies and their waiting lists for it as it is in short supply at the moment. Any questions that you have just fire away and I'm sure that one of us here will be able to help. 

Mickle - well done hun - I hope everything went well for you at EC today! Glad they're treating you well in Greece. Sending you lots of       and your eggies.

Sam, J - thanks for your support. I am feeling better. My brother's thing has been adjourned as the ex-wife failed to turn up at court. So although nothing is sorted, she hasn't done herself any favours. 

I did another test yesterday as I had convinced myself that I wasn't pg any more and it came up positive again. Then this morning, I woke up with pain in my right nipple which I can only describe as if someone was squeezing it - ouch!!!! So I'm feeling a bit more positive today. Only 7 more sleeps to go to the scan and then I'll know either way what's going on. 

Love, hugs and babydust to all

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Lou - glad to gear that your brother's ex is screwing things up for herself!! Although I'm sure you all want it to be sorted as soon as poss, especially when there's children involved. I never had a pain in my nipple, they just went lumpy - TMI!! Not long til your scan. Can't wait to see it.

Jen - Well you've come to the right place for advice and support. Fire away whenever you need to. I'd echo what the others have said, shop around if you can. The general donor boards are good as there are lots of people from all over the country with advice about different clinics and treatments, they even let us singletons join in!

Mickle - Glad to hear that Greece is going well. Hope your EC and ICSI/ transfer went smoothly. How many did you get?

I had a growth scan yesterday and my babies are now officially huge. most measurements have now gone form average/slightly above average to nearing the line or in one case crossing the line that shows the top 5% size wise!! I won't get to see my consultant until 9th Oct to discuss the implications. Was also admitted to hospital for 5 hours on Sunday. Suspected high Blood Pressure, was given a full MOT and it showed nothing so was told that it was migraines, one on Thursday and one over the weekend.

Huge hi to everyone

Love Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all you kind wishes and    vibes

Well there was seven eggs in all those follicles and a lot of debris, what a way to describe it,. Theyt said it was common in someone with PCO to have a high folicles to egge yield but I was a little disapointed. Anyway I got over it. My mum and dad are with me and they are really positive, bless them. yesterday went to find out howmany had fertilized and all seven had fertilized so thAt was good. Went and saw them again today and there was only five still hanging on in there but they look good. Anyway ET is on Friday at 11-30 am so lets hope they will survive until then. Its quite a journey this! Trying not to be stressed but dificult at times.

Anyway sorry its all about me hope evryone is ok.

Lots of love

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lost my post again!!!
Anyway....
Mcikle wishing you loads of love and luck for your embryos. Thinking of you. It's great that your folks are with you.

Sam- sorry to hear you went in on Sunday, best to be checked out though.  My friend delivered twins in out hospital recently and they were 7 lbs and 9 lbs so they are coming supersized these days!!! They were fine and Mum.

Lou - hope the scan goes ok.

Best of luck everyone.
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Mickle - Best of luck for your ET tomorrow. How many will you have transferred and will you have any snow babies? It's great that your mum and dad are there too. I wouldn't be able to keep mine away either!

L - Everyone seems to be telling me about friends who had huge twins, one even having to go to 42 weeks. I was under the illusion that they'd be 38 weeks at the latest and smaller than usual.

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi girls
Just a quickie to send Mickle some  

I am sniffing Synarel from Sunday - I have a bit of a problem with needles!!!  I just hope that the side effects aren't too bad.

My donor got his final blood test back today and all was well, as we expected! but just nice to know.

How are you doing jo??

Take care
L xx


----------



## Lara200

Hi JJ

Just a quick note to wish you well with the down regging.  You are very lucky to have a known donor.  With all the changes by the HFEA things are pretty bad at the moment.  The clinics also seem to be using this as an excuse to set up news schemes to take even more money from us.  Anyway, that's my moan for the day.  All the very best of luck yo you and sending you lots of  

Lara


----------



## CAREbear1

Hello all

Hope you are all well. I've just been reading and trying to catch up with all your news. Since school started again, its been a bit mad here.

Had my embryo transfer yesterday. Not a very good response, got 4 eggs though which I was pleased about, but only one fertilised, which was put back yesterday. However, it hadn't actually divided at the time of transfer, which I was gutted about. They said it may still go on to divide. Has anyone heard of this before? Must say I'm not very optimistic at all.

Carebear
xxx


----------



## Jo

Carebear
Just wanted to send you loads of love and positive vibes.

I am willing your embies to stay with you 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Carebear wihing you loads of luck you and Mickle are at the same stage 
Much love and positive vibes to you both!!! 
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,

Mickle - How did the ET go? Are you staying there for the 2ww?

Lou - not long now before your scan. best of luck hun, you deserve it.

Lara - we're here for whenever you need to moan.

Carebear - It only takes the one!! Best of luck. Dig in little one.

L - Hope all goes well with the sniffing. How long are you DRing for. You'd think I'd konw these things by now!

Love and hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Mickle- How did it go?      

lots of good wishes 
Carebear

Thank you for the good wishes


----------



## mickle

Hope you are all well. Well they put my remaining and only three embryo's back, they were twelve cells each and Monica said they were good embryo's, I bet she says that to all the girls.

The Dr says the chance of triplets is small so that was reassuring but he said putting three back would be my best chance because of age and stuff. No frosties so if this does not work will have to go through it all again, to be honest did not realize what this would take out of me.

I am now day 3 of my 2WW and I must say its killing, Psychologically that is. I have moments of negativity but my parents are really up beat and they have to put up with me being all negative and moany poor things. I think its a protection thing.

Thanks for all the    vibes and luck it feels really good to have all your support, brings tears to my eyes it must be the hormones.

Hi to carebear hope your 2WW is bearable, we are together on this one.

Hi Lou not too long until the scan hang on in there.

Sam, sorry about the scare sweetie hope all is well know.

Will catch up better when I get back as sat in internet cafe while my parents wander the streets. Last time I cam in they went to the bar over the road which was frequented by the local prostitutes and vagrants. It actually makes me chuckle now as my mum is so glamorous and dad is so old school, holds doors open and buys all the drinks type of gent. At least its day light and they can wander into town.

Anyway love to you all

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Everyone

Well started DRing (nasal spray Synarel) today, I think my plan says to do it until the 10 Oct and then I'm going in for scan and bloods and then hopefully start stimming on 11 Oct- It  tastes awful down the back of the throat and unfortunately I have a cold-typical I haven't had one for well over a year, or a day off sick for 4-5 years, I would have blamed it on the drugs/spray but I felt like this yesterday.

Sam Hope you feeling ok and the babies are behaving just the waiting game now- my friend's sister is due anytime now, and said if her twins are not here by the start of Oct they will be induced!

Lou- Not long until your check-up scan, fingers crossed all is well

Mickel and Carebear- Hope that your 2WW's are going ok-  

Jo- Did you manage to make it for your trips to visit your donor this week/end.  Fingers crossed for you ?



Take care and good luck


----------



## Lara200

Hello All
I am afraid I am still in the mood to moan about the donor situation.  I found out from the HFEA today that they don't charge anything for import licences for donor sperm.  I don't know about other clinics but the Bridge charge £525 to get a licence.  I don't care how many forms they have to fill in but it can't cost them that much.  It is outrageous that they can get away with charging that much.  I am limited in the places I can go to for my tx and it makes me so mad   that I am going to have to pay that on top of everything else!  To add to that I am feeling very sore from having a lap and dye.  Luckily I was all clear.  I suppose I do get a week off work which isn't bad.  I think I need a drink!  I hope the rest of you aren't feeling as grumpy as I am right now!  All the best. 

Lara


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Lara great news that your lap and dye was clear, hopefully you have some painkillers and that drink to take the edge off it!
That is outrageous how they profit from our and the country's sperm predicament- and to be honest if they marketed and recruited more donors for their clients and ran an efficient service it wouldn't be needed.  

I'm with the Bridge and the more I hear about them the sceptical I get, as I have read about them being money grabbers.  I have a known donor, so my own sperm supply, which you think would be a help in this scarce time, and they would encourage but instead and I have to pay 2K for this privilege because, he is not my husband/partner.  

Is it worth exploring what other clinics charge who may have a license- does the Lister or LWC have import licenses?  My friend imported sperm from USA to Barts but this was before the law changed earlier this year.

Have that extra glass of wine!! and hope that you are feeling happier and painfree!!
L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ll


----------



## aweeze

Hello ladies

Just to let you know that I've posted the news of my scan as an ending to my 2ww diary http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66227.msg925346#new . I'm sad to say it wasn't good news and I'm waiting to m/c now.

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- My heart goes out to you on your sad news, thinking of you hun  

LXX


----------



## CAREbear1

Oh Lou

I'm so so sorry. This is so cruel to happen again. My heart goes out to you. There are no real words to make it better, but we are all thinking of you.

Big hugs
Carebear


----------



## vindo

hello -  i usually post on the treatment outside the uk thread - but thought you may be interested to know of my recent experience vis donor egg/sperm and maritial status!



just wanted to share some news from Fertimed  

they say they cannot treat me with donor sperm as i am not married!

we were quite a reasonable way down treatment planning (for double donation) when i had a call from Petra to say that. it seems that it is illegal in the Czech Rep. unless one is married!

it has taken me a few days to get over the shock.

so if you are female single / not married its not possible to get donor sperm treatment there. i could however get egg donation alone. 

Dr Sobek and Petra at Ferimed have been really helpful until this stumbling block was reached - so please don't be put off this clinic - just be aware of their legal obligations vis donor sperm.

on a positive note i have checked with five other clinics - Jinimed, Isida and Chania have replied all saying fine with them. 

cheers,


----------



## Lara200

JJ -Thanks for your post.  Just been to see my GP and she has signed me off work for 2 weeks.  More than I thought and probably more than I need but a welcome rest.  Good luck with the sniffing.  Hope you don't get any side affects and fingers crossed it works. 

Lou - I am so sorry to hear your news.  There's not much any of us can say to make it better but we all feel for you.  Take care. 

Lara


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone 

Firstly, I just wanted to say heartfelt thanks for all of the lovely messages of support that I have had either on the boards or by PM. It really has been overwhelming and I'm very grateful. 

I'm still waiting to miscarry. There has been no sign of bleeding yet which I'm struggling to get my head around. I just want to get it over with now and am dreading having to go back for another ERPC. Last time, I stopped the progesterone and started to bleed properly 1.5 days later. This time, I'm 3.5 days past my last cyclogest and no bleeding. If nothing happens over the weekend, I'm going to call the clinic for advice on Monday. 

I've put myself on the waiting list for donor sperm at the clinic. That way, at least I'll be moving up the list whilst I decide what to do. They have quoted a wait of approx 4 months. In the meantime, I'm researching going abroad but I think I've pretty much decided to try 1 more egg share. I'm also going asking my GP to do the immunology tests on the NHS even though I've only had 2 m/c's and they usually won't test until 3, the way I look at it, I know I have good embies put back and have no chromosome issues because of the egg share testing and I take aspirin which should prevent any clotting issues. So I'm hoping that she'll go for it. I might as well use the time whilst I'm waiting for a sperm donor constructively. 

Anyway, that's enough about me!

JJ1 - Hope the sniffing is going OK

Vindo - thanks for the info 

Lara - hope you're feeling better now. The donor sperm issue is dire all around and some clinics are being a bit shadey over using the shortage as an excuse to put in place additional charges. My clinic put the cost of 1 vial up from £120 to £250 in April. It doesn't suprise me that others are using import licenses to charge extra. Most clinics however will spread the cost amongst several clients by importing sperm together under 1 licence.

Mickle & Carebear - I hope the 2ww is treating you both kindly - when are you both testing?

Sam - hope everything is Ok with you - it worries me when you are so quiet especially having had those probs the other weekend. Hope the twinnies are behaving for you sweet.

Jo - where have you got to again - get back here now!  

Love to all and to anyone I've missed

Lou
XX






Lou
XX


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Lou - I don't know what to say other than I'm thinking of you. I hope that all goes as well as poss and that you don't have to have an ERPC. I think it's a good idea to get on the waiting list and also see about the immunology tests. If you don't ask you don't get. Where is your clinic? At mine IUI is £500 and DIUI is £550 so they could have only charged me £50 for a double insem and they had good private stocks. I think I must have just been very lucky. Anyway. Put your feet up, look after yourself and get out with your horses before you're on the rollercoaster again. Give 'em some polos from me!

Hope everyone else is well. To echo Lou - Jo WHERE ARE YOU?!?!

I'm off work with a bad back, no surprise really. I bought a TENS machine on the way home this morning so I'll keep on giving that a bash. It's such a pain as I don't want to take anything for it and I simple can't stretch in the way that I need to. I had to wear flip-flops today as I couldn't bend to put socks on.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Hi guys,

Lou, hi good to have you back. 

Sam, you poor thing it must be very uncomftable but the flip flops maybe dificult when winter really gets under way.

L, Hows the sniffing?

Carebear, How are you finding your 2WW.  

Well I am half way, I test on 6th Oct. It feels like i am stuck in slow motion. I feel tired, have sore (.)(.), AF type feelings in my tummy occasionally, all of which I contribute to the progesterone and estrogen i am taking. I am also on a low dose steroid which makes me hungary and a bit sick all at the same time if that makes sense. I spoke to my boss today and told her as I wanted to have my test day off so I could have my breakdown at home rather than at work. She was shocked but really supportive so that was good.


Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam - Hope your bad back and feet are getting better- does the TENS help?

Mickle and Carebear sending you lots of luck and positive vibes   for the testing time!!! 

Mickle -Are you back in the UK? How long do you stay abroad for? It is sounded like a family affair! I haven't even told my mum as I don't want her to worry unnecessarily about procedures etc. I have told some of my close friends, and only one colleague at work.

I am still sniffing, I have gained weight around my abdomen and on the scales!!, which is a shame as I lost loads before starting out on this journey through WW - and I haven't really changed eating/exercise etc so I think (hope) it must be related to Synarel, as the acupuncturist said it slows down all pituarity gland and various hormones in the body.  To be honest I learn more about IVF from the acupuncturist and FF than the clinic- who seem to just schedule appts, hand out a prescription and leave you to it they don't phone and check that you have started, how you are getting on etc.

Lou- take care of yourself and I do hope that you don't need an ERPC. Look after yourself.


L xx


----------



## Jen75

Hello...I am still here.  

Have been reading all your posts and keeping up to date, but have really nothing to add about my situation. Have not heard anything from the doctors since they said would refer me, so am going back next week to moan! 

Lou - I was saddened to hear your news. there is nothing I can say except i am thinking of you. xxx

Will let you all know how I get on...baby dust to you all. 

Jenxxx


----------



## going it alone

I can echo Lou's comment. I went to the doctor and he didn't know what to do. I had already contacted the clinic and found out about refferals etc. so went to the doc with more info than he had. He rang me back the next day to confirm what I'd told him. He gave me a number to ring for a private referal and wrote me a letter at the same time. It only took a couple of weeks from GP to consultant. So I think you should get on to your GP and see where the hold up is.

Lou - Any news hun? Thinking of you.

Love Sam xx


----------



## going it alone

Hang on in there hun.  

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I echo what Emma said I went to a clinic first even had 2 appts and we had decieded on ICSI and we'd have initial sperm tests etc by this point, only then went to the GP (as I didn't even think to go for a referral) when I took the 'Welfare of the child' forms for  him.  To be honest he hadn't seen me for a few years, and bless him didn't know what ICSI was, but he was very nice. I also didn't want to waste the GP appts, as I was not sick and they are so hard to get if you are ill.  Then I just spoke to him on the phone as asked him to send me blood and ultrasound referral forms and mail them to me, and I always say to him 'As I know how in demand you appt slots are and I don't want to waste them" and he is fine by this.  He also sends copies of blood results to the clinic for me.

I also would want to choose my own clinic (if they accept us as well!!), after all that is what private medicine is about, greater choice and control.

Like the NHS Drs, the clinic also copy all letters to the GP and myself, but this is supposed to happen to all patientst  since last year.

I guess it depends where you are trying to get taken on, most clinics have open evenings so go along, get a feel and then ask them their referral process.

Just been to see my friend with her beautiful baby that she had with Donor sperm, she is in a lesbian relationship, he is fabulous and they are so happy, so I know it can work out evetually....

Lou- I hope that your body soon does it thing.

Best of luck.
L xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Hello everyone

Hope you are well, or at least coping. Thank you for your enquiries, and I test on Friday, but I'm certainly not optomistic due to the embryo not having divided when it was put back.
I feel very fluey actually, and went back to work to be told we are being inspected on Tuesday and Wednesday! yikes! So much for taking it easy!  
Does anyone know if Cyclogest can make you feel like flu?
Not doing any work tonight, going to watch tele and early night.

Will speak more when Wednesday is over and I have a life again, but just wanted to pop on and see how everyone was. Good luck!

xxx


----------



## jodie1d

Hi everyone  

Oh Lou honey, and so so sorry to hear your sad news. oh you poor thing... have been thinking about you loads..  

Hope everyone else is well  

This is just a quick one, as im off work with an ear infection and I feel like crap!

No news from me, I didnt make my last attempt, as I couldnt get a baby sitter on the day. frustrating!
To be honest, im feeling a bit negative and fed up about the whole thing... which is why I havnt been on this site lately....in the way that i feel like it's not gonna happen. After 6 failed attempts, I feel a bit like... well what's the point in trying a 7th time, not gonna happen anyway! I need to get myself back focussed! 
JJ1 was going to ask your advice actually... My donor has offered to pay for treatment at a clinic. nice guy!! Although, he is a little relunctant to wait 6 months... says why cant we just go as a 'couple'. I remember you telling me before you thought this wouldn't work but I cant remember why!? Also, what sort of costs would be involved if using you own donor sperm for IVF? How does it differ from couples, or using donor sperm? Would really appeciate some advise, feel i need to get proactive again and contact some clinics.

Take care everybody
Jo x x x x x


----------



## mickle

Hi Guys,

Jo sorry your feeling negative about the ttc thing it is exhausting emotionally, you have to have the strength to do it.

Sam, hope all is well with you.

L, hows the sniffing when do you go back to the clinic.

Lou, How are you doing honey? 

I have had a difficult day its two weeks after EC, 10 days after ET and this morning had AF pains and what looks like the beginning of AF some brown spotting, sorry TMI. All day this has continued on and off seems to have stopped, I telephoned the clinic they were not too concerned I am to continue on meds and test on Friday as planned. I feel emotional been crying on and off all day. My friends don't know what to say. I am feeling like all my hopes and dreams are slipping away.

Love to you all

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle fingers crossed for you hun- let's hope it is your implantation  Sending you love and hugs.

My sniffing continues ok I hope!! I do it on time, I am not due to go to the clinic until 10 th Oct for bloods and scan and then stimming jabs should start on 11 Oct.  My AF has not arrived today, and ususally I can set my clock by it, but not today!!!  My acupunturist - who has told me more about IVF than the clinic- said the DRing drugs can throw things off balance and if I am more than 2 days late then ring them and let the clinic know, he also said some women miss it all together.

Jo- Ive PM'd you.

Carebear fingers crossed for you too hun.

Lou- Have you had any developments?

Sam- My friend has twin girls on Sunday they were term and 5 lbs each, so they are not all supersized!! All 3 doing great.

L xx


----------



## aweeze

Jo - nice to hear from you hunny - I do worry when you're not around   I'm sorry you're feeling down. What a nice guy to offer to pay for tx - I'm guessing he hasn't got any idea how much it can all cost!  . Personally, I think going as a couple will be fraught with difficulties. When going through tx you tend to build up a relationship with the clinic staff and it will tough to keep up the masquerade.  My brains a bit fuzzled at the mo and I can't think back to my initial consults and whether there were consents etc that would pose a problem. Also, I think you need to just take one step at a time. Get some investigations done first and see what is going on with your hormone levels etc and whether your donors swimmers are indeed swimming. You may find that going as far as IVF may not be necessary and that IUI might suffice - less invasive and an increased success rate than the ICI that you have been doing up to now. Keep us posted and keep yer chin up hun 

Mickle - don't despair hun - I had brown spotting on both of my IVF's and got a bfp both times - Ok so I m/c'd both times but the clinic think that could be down to other issues. First cycle, I spotted for 5 days from 11dpt. This time, I had one day of spotting 9dpt. I have also had mild AF pains with both. Keeping fingers crossed for a BFP chick 

JJ1 - My Af's are like clockwork too but the DR drugs can muck it around. 1st cycle I thought it wasn't going to arrive before my baseline scan as it was a week later than usual! The second cycle it was bang on time which caught me out! 

Carebear - thinking of you too hun and keeping fingers crossed of course. My clinic are very much supporters of the carry on as usual approach after the couple of days of taking it easy after ET.  I've never felt fluey on cyclogest - had every other side effect but not flu! 

Right, as for me, I have finally started bleeding after going for a "clear my head" ride on my horse yesterday morning. I feel like I can now begin to draw a line under this cycle. The last 36 hours have been very painful physically with lots of cramping but the flow has been slow. My body definitely isn't giving this pregnancy up easily. Would have liked to have stayed at home tucked up in bed with nothing but painkillers, my hot water bottle and the dog for company but had no choice but to go to work due to prior committments. It wasn't easy. 

I have an appointment with my GP tomorrow to see if I can persuade her to carry out immunology testing for recurrent miscarriage. Normally they won't until 3 m/c's but I have read somewhere that some may after 2 for over 35's. Also the fact that I have had good quality embryo's, genetic screening due to the egg share tests and hormone testing for IVF might just swing it. The clinic have suggested that they use steroids on a next try without going to the expense of testing but I would prefer not to be working blind. 

I think that I have decided to try one more egg share cycle at my clinic depending on the outcome of the tests. They have told me that cycling this side of xmas is unlikely due to the sperm shortage which I am finding difficult as I need to be getting on with things. It's just the way I am. I have a scan next week to check the m/c is complete and will be having a review at the same time. 

Anyway, enough rambling - love to anyone I've missed

Lou
X


----------



## Jen75

Hello all...

Went back to the doctors today. The doc I saw before was a bit confused (my doc was away) and I think he thought i wanted *him* to father my child!!!  
Anyway, I stated my case and although she thinks I am mad going it alone, she will refer me!!! 
I also found out recently via my sister that when my mum had a hysterectomy at 32, due to fibroid's, they discovered pre-cancerous cells! Another reason to go ahead now, before It may be too late!
So I came out of the doc's with a big smile on my face...and I found a penny on the ground earlier...it's all good!!! (at the mo).
Off to watch Holby now...laters

Jen xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Jo - Good to see you back hun, hope you're feeling a little happier. The costs at my clinic for DIUI are £550 a cycle and IUI £500 a cycle, don't know about other treatments. That's with taking clomid,only four tablets per cycle. It's more expensive with other drugs. 

Lou - glad that you've managed to escape the ERPC. Sorry to hear that you're feeling so grotty with it thoug. Hope your appointment went well yesterday.

Hi to everyone else, trying to sneak this in at work and it's difficult.

Love Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Dear All,

Just a quick post. I am very sad to say that this cycle has resulted in a BFN. My official test date is tomorrow but I have such a heavy AF that I know that it is over. That great endometrium has too do something. I am obviously devastated and emotionally exhausted but looking to the future and to my next cycle. I still feel determined to fulfil my dream of becoming a mother.

Love to all

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Mickle sweatheart I'm so sorry - this blooming thread just doesn't seem to be having much luck does it (Apart from Sam of course)?  Nothing I can say really other than to send you a   - keep holding on to that dream  

Carebear - can you turn the luck around on here? Sending you lots of      for testing tomorrow 

Jen - well done with the doc - full steam ahead now!

Sam - I haven't evaded the ERPC yet - I won't know until I have a scan next week. I think I've got over the worst of it now although I'm still passing clots the bleeding in between is quite light now and I've been through my first day today without painkillers.

I went to my GP to see if she would fund the immunology tests for me and she said she would write to the PCt for me but didn't think I had much of a chance  I've been trying to do lots of research but am very confused. Not sure why the doc at the clinic has ruled out clotting disorders. I have a review with my nurse on Tuesday and asked if the doc could be there but she isn't in that day. The nurse has said that another doc would be available but the reason I want the other one is because she is very experienced, is on the board of the British Fertility Society and is often asked to lecture or speak on radio and TV. As this will probably be my last try at the clinic, I really want to do all I can to cover off all the options/possible causes for the failures. 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle So sorry to hear of your outcome, my heart goes out to you.  

Lou I do hope that they fund your tests and you find out some answers to your questions.

carebear I hope your test is ok sending you love and good luck

L XX


----------



## CAREbear1

No luck here either. BFN and flu! gorgeous combination.

Sorry Mickle to hear your news too.

Carebear
xxx


----------



## going it alone

Mickle and Carebear - So sorry hunnies.      

Lou - Hope all goes well with the PCT. I know you're like me and like to get back on the horse ASAP but maybe it's best to wait to check out the immunology etc. first, if it is your last cycle. I know that's easy for me sto say.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Carebear so sorry that it wasn't a happy time for you either hun.  My word we are not a success thread at the moment, Sam you are our leading light !!

My   turned up a day late on Tues, so not too bad. So still sniffing and my scan and bloods next week wed I think. I had started to have a few headaches particularly in the mornings and a few hot flushes in the evenings.

It was my birthday yesterday and I had a great night a surprise to me, with my friends and colleagues, I realise that I  am so lucky to have such support around, some of them know about my IVF- my donor and his partner were there too.  We all had a great laugh, but now very aware I am not 38 and fertility has suddenly taken another nose dive!!!

Lou I hope that nature is taking its course  

Take care and love to you all
L xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Happy Belated birthday from me too JJ1!

Carebear
xxx


----------



## going it alone

Happy belated birthdau JJ1

Lou - best of luck for Tuesday

Loce Sam xx


----------



## some1

Hello everyone!

I am wondering if any of you can help me with a little advice/information.  I have been lurking on here (and posting very occasionally) for quite some time and am now starting to get really serious about actually going through with this and trying to have a baby on my own.  I have had my blood tests done and had an HSG last week and am going back to the clinic for the results in a couple of weeks.

So, I am now trying to work out if this is really 'doable' financially.  I have some money set aside for ttcing but am worried about how I would manage if/when I actually have a child.  I earn £21k, work full time and have a mortgage.  I think I will be able to take a maximum of 6 months off and then go back to work full time (but I would LOVE to be able to go back part time).  Does anybody have any info/advice for me about what financial support is available?  Is anyone willing to share their plans?

Hope you are all doing okay and enjoying the sunshine!

xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi

Some1 - I think that there are a lot of variables to take into account that make sit so difficult for anyone to advise. It depends on how much your mortgage and general monthly outgoings costs you, what savings you have, how much your treatment costs each cycle, the cost of childcare in your area and any free support you may be able to use, friends family etc., how many cycles you can afford to go through. It may also be useful to go to the department of work and pensions website to see what you will be entitled to and how long for. I know that you probably have thought of all of these but it's difficult for anyone else to know how cheaply you can live. I know that I can be really stingy with myself when I need to and I am not at all proud. I have been very lucky to have been able to do this quite cheaply and firends have been so kind and lent me so much, from maternity clothes to some baby equipment. I am also considering extending my mortgage by a few thousand to enable me to have 7 months maternity leave and to buy what I need for the babies. Sorry if that hasn't been much help.

Check out the birth announcements for some news from Marie

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## some1

Thanks so much Sam and JJ1 for your comments.  I've just realised that what I wanted from you all was a bit of reassurance that I am not completely crazy for even considering this, so thanks both of you - I feel much better!  I think I was just testing the water to see if anyone would tell me that I was being irresponsible.

I think that I am just beginning to invest in this emotionally - up until now I have felt a bit worried that my thinking has been all from the head and not from the heart and suddenly now I'm feeling really emotional about it all.  I started thinking about having a baby on my own back in February when Baby Race was on Channel 4, I recorded it and watched all the episodes again today (I cried from beginning to end!).

I have always been really independent (which may account for my being single!) and am struggling a bit with the idea of letting other people help and support me.  But, I can't do it all alone and I am so lucky to have really supportive family and friends who are cheering me on.  I am just terrified (and excited) at the thought of doing this, especially now that I am certain I am going to go through with this.  I suppose everybody feels that way about parenthood, whether they are single or not.

Sorry, I think I have rambled a bit, but finding this site (and this thread in particular) has been such a help to me - you ladies have made me feel like it is all a possibility!

xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1 glad we can help-I have had so much support from the girls on here and FF in general, I used to think I was a bit mad wanting to have a baby alone, even though I have had a few friends who have had IVF etc, and it is only when you start to put your ideas into reality that I found FF, and I'd booked in with a clinic and started on IVF journey- and that I wasn't isolated in my thoughts and actions- but I guess that's what it is all about helping  and supporting each other.  
I can empathise with the excitement, but also being scared- but I think that it is just being realistic- as there are many ups and downs on the journey to conceive, and then when it finally happens the responsibility entrusted to mothers!  

Hope that you are all keeping well 
l xx


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi some1,
its really hard to estimate income/outgoings - there are so many variables.  For a start, you don't know how many attempts it will take you to conceive.  I only bought the essentials before my little boy was born, and got (and still do get) loads of equipment, clothes, toys from NCT sales.  Don't forget, paid maternity leave has just been extended to nine months.  I went back to work three days a week, and found that most of my nursery fees were covered by child tax credits, I also get working tax credit too.  Maybe you could get some advice from Citizen's Advice Bureau or similar to get a rough idea.  Don't forget, you pay national insurance/tax, so are entitled to some help back.
Hope this is of some help,
Sarah


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ladies
I went for my scan and all is well, so start stimming injections tomorrow. Back next week Mon, Wed and Fri for more bloods and scans, and EC and ET the week after if all goes well!!! I went for acupuncture and have booked in for next week.  It is exhausting though.

Mickle/Carebear how are you?
Lou I hope that you are bearing up hun.

Love to you all
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Well done JJ1 - another step closer!

I had my scan yesterday to see if I had mc'd in full and it was all clear so no erpc for me thank goodness. I also had a very long chat with my nurse who took alot of details and listened and advised re all the tests etc. She spoke to the docs about me later on in the day and called me last night to say that following 2 mc's they felt that I should be entitled to clotting and thyroid tests (which they would like me have as preliminary investigations) though my GP on the NHS and are writing a letter accordingly direct to my GP to request that she sanctions them. So still no decisions made as to what I will do next but if the GP agrees to the tests it will at least be a step in the right direction.

Love and babydust to you all

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Lou - Glad that you've escaped the erpc and great news to hear that your clinic is advising the tests so fingers crossed that your GP gives you the go ahead.
I'm having a bit of a crappy week so I'm off home to bed.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam - Hope that you are feeling a bit better and a good sleep.

Lou- so pleased that you don't need to have an ERPC, let's hope that your GP does your immune bloods and you get some answer to questions.

I started stimming today - I gave myself the first injection of Menopur (4 vials) 300 IU  as an oldie I guess - after about 10 minutes of hesitation- as I am scared of needles I composed myself and did it, and then phoned my donor as I was very proud of myself!  I hesitated for about 20 mins with it in my hand, and then thought rationally and got on with it and stuck it in my leg!!

Mickle and Carebear how are you doing?

L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi there girls,

Sam, Hope you are OK, thinking off you.

L, thats great that you have now started stimming hun. Glad that things have gone to plan give or take a day or so. Good luck with the injections. It took me an hour of wondering around the house thinking about my first injection before I could sit down and finally do it and I am a nurse but it will get easier.  

Lou, dearest Lou I am so glad you didn't have to go through the ERCP. Good luck with the GP. Its the least the NHS can do after the amount you have spent privately. When do you find out?

Carebear, Hope you are OK, I am so sorry about your BFN. What are you going to do next?

Well I have been upset about my BFN, but I am now looking forward to my next treatment it would be great to have my AF early so I can get on with it. I am waiting for the clinic to send my revised protocol. They are surprised this one did not work and are going to test me for NK cells before next treatment. 

Sending       

to all

love Mickle


----------



## CAREbear1

hi girls, thank you for your kind messages. I'm kind of not anything about the BFN. not sure its really sunk in or whether theres nothing i can do it about it so move on. I'm still also feeling really rough. The night sweats have continued, and I don't know what could be wrong! I'm back at work but shovelling Max strength Flu capsules to keep the aches away. I have a review appt in Nov so I'll be able to discuss this cycle in more depth and decide from there. As soon as I get in from work I just curl up on the sofa!

love to everyone
xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello ladies 

Mickle and Carebear - so glad to see you back here and both sounding positive about moving forward.

Carebear - I had night sweats on this cycle which continued after the pg ended. I did wonder if these could be connected to immune system issues (my clinic have suggested NK Cells for me) - it might be worth asking at your review? Hope you feel better soon hun.

Mickle - I'm still waiting for the letter to arrive from the clinic and then I'll try and talk or see the GP to discuss it. How much will you have to pay for the NK cells test - my clinic charges £300! As it's so expensive, I think they are planning to just stick me on prednisolone anyway as it's cheap and supposedly low risk. Personally, my gut feeling for me is on the clotting issues. I think the aspirin is holding them enough at bay to allow implantation but once the placenta is starting to develop and more blood flow is required, I think that's when it's all going wrong for me. Just my hunch! Ooh can I ask as well, how much your tx cost in Greece as my final option after another egg share will be to try 1 cycle abroad I think so I'd be interested to know if you don't mind telling me. 

JJ1 - your post sounded just like me when I had to do my first jab! Hope they get easier day by day hunny - keeping fingers crossed for you for that BFP - we need it on this thread!

Sam - hope you are feeling better. It's those giant twinnies draining you! When do you start your maternity leave? Maybe we should all start taking bets on sex, weight and due date now - it's getting so close!

Emma - the woman in that story was very lucky to have fallen that quick. I too liked her feelings on being a single mum and it was quite funny. I was disappointed though that as per usual with the reports on single women ttc, it doesn't exactly portray an accurate story of the journey does it!  

Jo - you're AWOL again! Thinking of you hun xx

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies

I saw this on another thread about books to telling children about donor sperm, and aimed at single women - I have sent off so will see what they are like.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=29148.120

Hope that you had a good weekend. I am so tired and up early tomorrow for scans and bloods! My friend (also a nurse) is giving me my jab tonight as it is so much easier when someone does it.

L xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Lou - How are you hun? Are you still getting the night sweats? What are NK cells and how do they test for them? Hope you get all you deserve from the clinic - EVERYTHING done on the NHS and in time for this cycle. 

Carebear and Mickle - As Lou said, you're both sounding soooo positive. I really believe that is key to this whole journey.

JJ1 - Thanks for the link, will follow it after I've posted this.

As for me, had a chat with my boss as we were in the car park on Friday. He recommended a couple of days off for me this week so I may well be taking him up on his kind offer. I was in hospital again last Monday night having my heart checked out after bad palpitations, and my breathing is becoming more difficult. The ECG was fine and they think it's because of the strain of such big bubs. I'm waiting for an appointment for a 24 hour heart tracing just to check it all out. I have this week at work, then half term with the week off and then only one more week officially at work. Don't know how much of that I will actually be able to make as I've found the last two weeks harder than I ever thought. So we'll see.

Best of luck to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam - Hope you get lots of rest and those supersized bubs are fine- not long to go at all for you!! Your pregnancy seems to have sped by.  Do you know the sex of them? My friend has just had gorgeous twin girls, they arrived at 36 weeks and she had breathing difficulties towards the end- they were both around the 5 and half pound mark though.  

Lou - any news on the tests?

Mickle and Carebear -Like Sam said your positive spirit is amazing.

I wonder how Jo is doing?

Love to you all 
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Hellooooo

Sam - Remember when I was worrying about whether to just have one embie back or two on my first IVF? Well the things that you are going through is exactly why I worried. As I'm self employed, if I don't work I don't get paid   mind you I'd rather have no money to live on and have 2 bubbas growing in me right now than none! What a nice boss you have - I'd go with the offer of the days off and put your feet up hun.

NK Cells are natural killer cells which exist within the body to fight off viruses and abnormal cells like cancer cells. There are NK Cells in the uterus and in some women can interpret the embryo as a foreign body because it carries it's own genetic code and attack it. They can test for it but testing seems to be a bit controversial as some reports say that there is no correlation between the NK cells in the blood and those in the uterus. They also don't really know how NK cell activity is affected by pregnancy as it is difficult to test without putting a pregnancy at risk. I won't get it on the NHS. If I decide to get tested, it will cost me £300 at my clinic.  The letter for GP to see if she will do my clotting tests still hasn't arrived from the clinic as promised so I'll be ringing in the morning to find out what's going on. 

JJ1 - yes I had planned to get the My story (single parent) version once I was further down the line with my pregnancy. I was also going to join the donor conception network and got as far as filling in the application form and book order form to send off after the 12 week scan the first time round but as you know didn't get there! I've heard good things about the book. Good luck for the scan/bloods tomorrow - hopefully you'll get your ec date! How exciting!

Love to everyone else...

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

Sam, hope you are getting plenty off rest. Good that your boss is being understanding. I'm sure the dr would sign you off if you needed to finish work.

JJ1, Hows the stimming?

Hi to Lou.

Carebear, how are you?

Mickle


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi everyone

Lou- I think you are amazing! You have been through so much and are still determined to keep going. I hope you get the answers you need soon so that you can feel safer and happier in your next pregnancy. Its interesting you said about the night sweats. I am still having them, and they are very extreme. They also leave me feeling very achy too.

Sam- I agree, it does seem to be flying! Take as much rest as you need, as you will certainly have your hands full when they arrive! Do you know what you are having yet or should we start guessing? Take care love.

Mickle- I am very interested in your descision to go abroad for treatment, why did you opt for this? I ask because I rekon they will say at my review that donor eggs would be the best way forward for me and I think I'll be too old to go on the waiting list (39 in 3 weeks). What are your next plans?

JJ1- Thank you for your kind words. I reckon everyone on here is amazing and sooooo determined. I was planning on giving up, but after reading on this site and seeing how determined people are- some never give up and they do get their dream. It is quite hard, as I have had Tx in the past with ex and was successful with twins, unfortunately they were born prem at 23 weeks. This failed cycle seemed to dredge up a lot of upset.
Good luck with the jabbing!

I keep thinking should I give up and go for adoption, but as a single we don't tend to get babies do we? My mind is reeling at the mo  
Really need information!
Take care everyone
Carebear
xxx


----------



## aweeze

Carebear - yep I'm down but I'm not out yet, although I'm not feeling very "amazing" at the moment! Hunny I never realised you had been through the trauma of losing twins and at such a late stage - my heart goes out to you  . The night sweats stopped about a week ago which makes me think that they must have been connected to the pg in some way - how I don't know but if I ever get to speak to a doc at my clinic, I will ask the question.

Mickle - thank you so much for the information that you provided. I've been looking into the tx abroad thread and must admit I am tempted - it's really that anonimity thing that I can't get myself past at the mo. 

Sam - hope your getting some rest hunny  

Jo - COME BACK - WE MISS YOU!

Well I called the clinic today to chase my letter to the GP for my blood tests as it's a week since they said they would do it. My nurse called back when I was at work to say that it had been done on Friday so I should have it by tomorrow at the latest - we shall see. 

I also enquired as to the price of an IVF cycle to myself without the egg share as I have been considering it either here or abroad. I can't really afford it but I'm having second thoughts about doing a 3rd egg share cycle. It hit me like a brick the other night that on or around the 11th Dec this year there will be one or two babies coming into the world that are gentically connected to me and potentially one or two more in May 07. I know they are not my babies and in a strange way it's comforting to me that if I never have children, a little bit of me will still live on in the world and that I've been able to help couples that otherwise might not have become parents. I'm just all of a sudden scared that I could do another egg share and it could add another 2 children to that number and I could still not be a Mum. 

Anyway, I'm struggling with so many issues - the reasons for the mc's, doing another egg share, the financial outlay of a full IVF, the lack of donor sperm and the waiting time etc that I'm feeling very depressed and confused and so I've called the clinic counsellor and she is fitting me in on Thursday. Hopefully she will be able to help me to get my head straightened out a little bit!

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Hope that everyone is feeling a bit brighter- I think there must be something in the atmosphere as I feel tearful today for no reason!!

I had my first scan yesterday after stimming since Sun and there were 5 follicles there and had bloods done, my oestrosol was 261 (low) and there were 5 follicles so they to me to increase my dose back up to my original boosting dose! I thought that was it and I should give up now, but pulled myself together! I went for acupuncture today as well, he said the next time is egg transfer time.  I also went to my GP, he has agreed to sign me off for the 2WW and put gynae procedure and recovery on the form, he said just phone him with the dates and he'll leave it at reception for me (I don't want IVF etc on for work purposes when they are looking at staffing and who they can make redundant and save on mat leave pay  - maybe I am being paranoid or cynical working in the NHS!! 

Lou - I hope that you GP agrees to your tests- after all it is a drop in the ocean compared to the cost of some drugs and procedures/ scans etc and may give some answers, or at least peace of mind, and it is not a fertility test.  Hope the counselling helps, I hope they help you find your way, you seem so strong  I do admire your courage and determination but it must be so tough for you with everything.

Carebear and Mickle thinking of you, I hope that you make the right decisions for your situations.  Tough times.

L xx


----------



## mickle

JJ1, Sorry to here you sound so disappointed re your last scan. I hope your eastrodiol is climbing and those follies are developing. Its frustrating when the your body does not do what you want it to do. You are so powerless, and would do anything to get it right. Anyway hun lots of    to you. When is your next scan?

Lou, Good idea about the counsellor, you have been through a lot and there is so much to comprehend. I am sure it will help make sense of all the stuff whizzing around in your head.   

Sam, How are you doing? Resting up I hope.

Carebear1, will PM you later.

Well I am still waiting for my new protocol have phoned the clinic and will get it in next few days. I will feel better once I get next AF and can work out my next trip. At the moment focusing on the -ve. Finding work a bit stressful and ended up crying on yesterdays shift. Also birthday on Sunday and hate the fact I will be 39 and just feel regretful that I didn't do this sooner. 

Love

Mickle


----------



## Jen75

Hello everyone...

I recieved a letter this morning from Mr. Riddle at Woking Nuffield saying basically that they can't help me there. He recommended I contact either the London Women's Centre in Harley Street or the Bridge Fertility Centre. Has anyone had any dealings with either of these or any advice

Jen xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Jen-I am with the Bridge and going through IVF/icsi at the moment and my friend had a beautiful baby boy from the LWC- you will find many places will not treat single women, both places have their own sperm banks. PM me if you want more info.  Both places had open evening, and LWC do egg shaing- if you are interested in that-I was too old over 35!!  You will have to pay for your treatment yourself unless your PCT fund, but very unlikely- Jen also look on the lesbian thread on FF as some of the girls on there are at LWC and the Bridge, and face the same discrimination as single women.

ARCG,ACU at UCH, Chelsea +Westminister ,Kings all refused to accept my referral as not married/in a committed relationship.  Barts also treats single women, and another friend was happy with her care there, but don't have many sperm donors- and that is the biggest issue at present.

PM me if you have more questions and good luck.
L x

I went for my scan and apt today, I have only 5 sizeable follicles and a few tiny ones, so to continue stimming on 450 IU of Menopur for 2 more days and the rescan on Sun, the nurse asked me if I wanted abandon or continue with them, but there would be nothing for the freezer- which isn't my main concern.  So I said yes I can't give up on them now!!!

So then I jumped on the Tube with my prescription, and 15 mins later was at Mr Ali's pharmacy in Shadwell and saved myself 100 pounds or more on the extra Menopur, and he is so friendly- it is just outside the tube so no wandering about in strange area.  He is not open on Sundays if they continue the injections. But I may trigger on Sun or Mon they said so EC on Tues or Wed


----------



## gill73

Excuse me for gate crashing your thread ladies but I just wanted to pop on to say










Jen my love Im so proud of you and cant wait until you get your dream, you'll be a wicked Mum, Im with you every step of the way!  

Surely thats worth a couple of bubbles 

Love and  to you all
Gill xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello

Mickle - I hope you can enjoy your birthday on Sunday. I know what you mean about regretting not having acted sooner - I've been feeling that alot lately! When I think of the number of years that I joked about having to go it alone. If only.....

JJ1 - Fingers crossed that those follies grow for you hun. I'll be willing them to do their stuff for you and wishing you lots of luck for your EC next week. I think you're right not to abandon - remember, whilst the ideal is lots of eggies/embies/frosties - it only takes one!
     *GROW FOLLIES GROW! *      ​
Jen - I don't have personal experience of either the Bridge or LWC, I would agree with what JJ1 has said. They do seem to be the 2 key clinics in London for single women and lesbians, probably due to the sperm availablity. Good luck!

I had my counselling session yesterday and I think it may have helped. I'm not feeling quite so bleak about things and now have a 'sort of' plan in my head. I have now received a copy of the letter that my clinic sent to my GP about the tests and I have to ring the practice on Monday to see what the GP says about doing them so please keep fingers crossed for me. I still don't know what I'm going to do next regarding tx - am just going to take it all step by step.

Lou
x


----------



## mickle

Hi L,

Just a quick post, must say those words ' it only takes one' the other thing with frozen ones you never know if they will survive the thaw. Thinking about you often at this time and really hope you get a BFP.

Lots of     and .

Jen, also wanted to say good luck. People are so judgemental I think this countrys attitude to fertility is in the dark ages. 

Love Mickle


----------



## mickle

Hi Lou, Glad you are feeling a bit clearer about things. Always good to have a 'cunning' plan. Oh I really hope you get funding it really wouldn't be fare if you didn't. lots of     to you honey.

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle and Lou - Thanks for all the positive vibes girls.

Lou I'm soo glad that the counselling helped you come up with a plan-take your time and execute it!!!

Mickle have you any plans for your birthday celebrations??  I also think time and have regrets, but we wouldn't be the people we are today if we had done things differently....look forward to the next birthday's hopefully with a great present there demanding our time!!!

Jen welcome to the thread.

L xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou-  So glad that the counselling session was productive. I kow you're like me and need a plan, of sorts. You know that whichever way your plan takes you, we'll be here for you hun. Fingers crossed that your phone call goes well on Monday, will be thinking of you.

Mickle - Have a great birthday hun.

JJ1 - Quality beats quantity hands down every time. Here's some growing vibes/follie dance 
                  

Sorry Jen, I'm in the midlands so didn't have any dealings with the London clinics. I know a lot of women at the Bridge and LWC have had good results.

Jo - You've disappeared again!!!

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

*Happy Birthday Mickle!
Lots of Love
Lou
XX*


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi ladies,

     I hope you don't mind if i join you? just wanted to introduce myself... i am single and have just started my first course of DIVF in the priory hospital. 
I have pcos and blocked f/tubes along with a long term bladder condition which has resulted in having two major operations. i have been told that i may loose may bladder before I'm 35 and have been advised that if i would like to have children then i should try to conceive before then so i will have less complications. i have been single for the past 5 years ( which i am more than happy with). so i have now decided after alot of thought that i am going to try DIVF on my own, but with the full support of my family and friends.  

you all seem to be a lovely group of girls who are very supportive of one another .

I started my D/R injections on Wednesday which are going ok so far and have to go back for my next scan on 3rd Nov. 

sorry for going on a bit

Best wishes

Kimberley  x x


----------



## going it alone

Welcome Kimberley - Go on as much as you need to hun, it's what we're here for! Great to hear that you've got the full support of your family and friends. I have been amazed at the support I've got from everyone.

Mickle - Happy birthday to you... Have a good one

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Kimberley 
Welcome to the htread and good luck with your DRing.

Mickle Hope that you had a fantastic birthday.

I went for my scan this morning and triggering tonight!!!! Egg collection Tuesday under GA.  There were 5 big follies and a few smaller ones not in the running really.  They didn't do bloods which I did question!  My lining was >8 , not quite sure what it should be. My friend is coming with me, another friend (also a nurse) is doing my trigger injections tonight- I hope these follies realise that they are very special and a real concertive effort!!

Lou - I hope that you are ok.

Sam- wow your ticker flies by in the last hurdle now!!!!  Enjoy half term for all you teachers.

L xx


----------



## Jen75

Hello...

You lot are so fab. I love the fact that I don't know you and you don't know me but you are all there and full of warmth and advice. I love ya!

Ahmm...anyway...after I got my letter fri I felt as if I had hit a brick wall. Once I had picked myself up again I did some research and felt happier with LWC then Bridge. So, I called them and spoke to a very lovely lady and have an appointment on Dec 19th!!! The next day loads of paperwork came in the post!

I am feeling very excited and determind. It feels all official now that I have a date. 

I spoke to Lesley too, I can't recall who else has, she was spookily acurate! She knew I was trying for a baby, was doing it alone and would need mimimal help. She knew I had seen my GP but not a doctor. She said I would get an appointment around Christmas and predicted I would fall pregnant either feb or Mar. My grandma also popped in, she died 1999, and Lesley said she was knitting botties!!! (she did use to knit!)

I know a lot of people poo-poo things like that but I am a big believer in that. And it is something positive to hang on to. 

Sorry it's all a bit 'me me me' but I am as excited as if I were pregnant already!! My head is not too up in the clouds though, don't worry!But things just feel good!



Love Jenxxx


----------



## mickle

Hi girls,

Thanks for all my birthday messages. It was a good day and I didn't cry once so that is a real achievement for me. Lou I loved my birthday banner made me smile, your a sweety. Had £100 from mum £200 from my sister and £50 from a friend all towards the fund. I usually get small gifts from family so was really overwhelmed.

JJ1, Good luck with EC tomorrow I will be thinking about you.     and  my friend.

Emma, When will you meet up with the donor? What makes you think he won't go ahead?

Kimberley, Welcome to this thread hope the down regging is ok, keep us posted how your getting on.

Sam, Can't believe how time is passing. How is the breathing and palpitations?

Jen, thats great news you can tell how excited you are in your post. Its lovely. Who is Lesley?

Lou How did it go with the G.P? 

Hi to anyone I missed and anyone just reading.

Mickle


----------



## Jen75

Hi Mickle,

Glad to hear you had a good birthday. 

Lesley is a clairvoyant. She is fab. A few of the girls on the Woking Nuffield thread have spoken to her, as has my sister, and everytime she has been spot on. Each reading was different and she knew stuff she couldn't possibly have guessed or somehow found out. I would so recommend her!

Worth a try I reckon! Let me know and I will post her link.

Jen xxx


----------



## aweeze

Evening ladies

Mickle - glad you had a good birthday hun. That was generous of your family to add to he fund - goes to show the support you have there 

JJ1 -   for EC tomorrow - will be thinking of you and hoping that you get some fab little eggies!

Emma - hope you get to meet your donor soon and that he decides to go ahead. 

Sam - hope half term week isn't too hectic for you - I read on one of the other threads that you've got alot lined up - try and get your feet up as much as poss though hun - gotta take care of yourself as well as those supersize twinnies!

Jen - lovely to hear you sounding so positive after your post the other day. Wow! hope what the medium says is right! I've got the number for one local to me but having been to a couple in the past who have not been accurate, I'm a bit hesitant although this one comes highly recommended!

Kimberley - Welcome to the thread hun! Sorry you've had such a tough time healthwise but it's good to hear that you have the full support of your family in deciding to go it alone. Lots of luck to you and roll on the baseline scan!

Carebear - I hope you're doing Ok hunny. I know how tough it is to be in that place where you just don't know where to go or what to try next. I hope you're getting there - don't be a stranger xx

Jo - still missing you hun - let us know how you are doing?

As for me, I phoned the GP and spoke to the practice secretary again today. She sad that my GP has to take my request to a meeting of the partners on Weds. She indicated that it might be OK so I'm a little more optimistic but not going to get too hopeful in case they say no. I should find out on Thursday. I actually feel a little bit more like me each and every day that goes by now - hurrah!

Lou
XX


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi all 

    just wanted to wish JJ1   for today

            


Take Care 

Kimberley  x x


----------



## going it alone

JJ1 - Best of luck for today

Lou -Hope all goes well with the practice meeting and that you get the best news on Thursday. I am getting some rest as well thanks. Had a tour of the labour and delivery suite today - Scary. felt a little jealous of those with singletons as the birthing centre and birthing pool look lovely, the delivery rooms look so much more clinical but with level of monitoring I'll need I don't get much of a choice. Serves me right for being greedy. Off to the vets later with the dog - nothing serious.

Mickle - Glad you had a great birthday. A nice boost to the fund as well. It must be great to have such support.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ladies
Thanks for all your good wishes and support

Well had my egg collection- I got 7 eggs after all , and discussing abandoning, that so I am delighted. Had GA and all was fine, my friend came with me which was great to have her support.  They said probably Egg transfer on Friday.  There was a bit of twoing and froing with anaethetists, but all was done, I was out by midday. Now for the next hurdle and them to fertilize!!

Sam I guess best ot be safe and have the montiors there in case, if it is there they won't need it!!Hope the test results go ok.

Lou- any verdict with the practice?  I hope they see sense.

Best of Luck everyone. 
L xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi ladies

Thought It was time I had a bit of a catch up.

Mickle- Glad you enjoyed your birthday. The additions to the 'fund' must have been very welcome. know exactly what you mean about the age thing. Think we are the same age.

JJ1- Can't believe abandoning was discussed. Just shows what a few days can do. Keeping my fingers crossed for your phone call. Let us know asap!!!!

Sam- Still can't believe how quickly its all gone for you. Are you on half term now? hope you are doing plenty of resting. Must be exciting to have looked round where your dream will be delivered 

Lou- Good luck with your GP. You need some answers and I hope you get them. Thank you for your message, you are such a caring person about our little group . You are right, I cannot decide at the moment. I am looking on EVERY board here at the mo, so much inspiration, people just seem to keep going. At the back of my mind is the cost, when you are on your own even with a good wage it creeps up. Whats bothering me is that I don't need my biological child, so seeing as my eggs are knackered I could use donor eggs and sperm, but how long would I wait for that and the cost and how many tries at that? and all the time I wonder whether I should set the ball rolling for international adoption, but the cost with that too! I know I wouldn't be approved to adopt a baby in this country, but then how long does all this take!!! Aaaagh its driving me mad. I am so like you in that I have to have a plan, and am very impatient. I'm also still feeeling ropy which doesn't help, but went to doctor and he said Flu can take up to 6 weeks to clear, so I'm even impatient for that to go!!!!!
Be interesting to find out what all of your long term thoughts are for if the Tx doesn't work etc and like all of you, wish I could have started this younger! Even wish husband had left me sooner, as I'd have had the options earlier!
God I've rambled!
sorry


----------



## mickle

JJ1,   7 eggs thats great news, fingers crossed for fertilisation hun. Are you off work at the moment? I always wonder what people do about work. I took annual leave last time.    

Love Mickle


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - fantastic - well done hunni!!!! Sending lots of       to your embies and their fertilization party tonight - hope they're giving it large!!!!!

Carebear - nice to hear from you sweetheart. I do worry when one of us goes awol! From what I've seen on the tx abroad threads, there isn't too long a wait overseas and it's nothing like as expensive as over here. Defo worth considering I'd say. 

As for long term plans, I'm really not sure. I'm not going to make too many plans until I know the results of the tests to see if I have any hope of carrying my own first. At the moment, I think I would prob go down the fostering route. Not the same as having a baby but I guess it might be a step towards an adoption although I share your doubts that as singletons, we would really be in with a chance. I think they just say that in their ads so as not to be discriminatory.

Oooooh the Gp will be talking about me tomorrow - fingers crossed she puts a good case for me - I need some good luck! Will be watching out for my ears burning!

Lou
XX


----------



## going it alone

Lou - couldn't find a fingers crossed smiley that didn't have 2ww on it! I'll have everything crossed for you. 

I don't want to sound negative as I'm sure the GP will come up trumps for you. On the other hand, having a plan Z, my boss has been so supportive of me throughout this. Had and his wife had 3 IUIs before fostering and then adopting a brother and sister. All along he talked about how amazing the whole process had been for him and his wife and you could not get a more doting father for those two children. I know it's not easy for singletons but it's not impossible. Like treatment there are so many options, agencies etc to go through. And as he advised me, some are better than others. I know singletons who foster and I'm sure the baby race programme showed a singleton with a successful adoption.

JJ1 - Well done on you 7 eggs. Fertilisation and dividing dance for you now.             . Best of luck for ET.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for your kind wishes, support and dances- I got a call from the clinic and 6 embryos were ICSI'd and 3 have fertilised so they want me to have ET tomorrow on day 2 at 1030!! I have arranged for acupuncture tomorrow morning beforehand and then I have to go back for another session after them. 

Lou- Hope your GP comes up good and gives you what you deserve tomorrow.

I'll let you know tomorrow, my donors partner is coming with me for ET. This is the bit that I am most worried about.
L x


----------



## aweeze

Whooo Hooo JJ1! Well done to those little embies     praying they all divide like all good little embies should and will be ready to start their job of snuggling into their new home  . Good luck for ET hunny  

Emma - thank you for my lucky ladybirds - never had any of those before!

Will let you all know what the GP says tomorrow - I just hope they see the decision the way you guys do - it'll be plain sailing if they do! Thank you all for your support  

Lou
X


----------



## aweeze

It's me again!   yes that is a smile you see on my face! The GP said yes and I'm booked in for the bloods on Monday. The practice secretary said there's a BUT tho and I thought - Oh No they're only gonna do some of them! But she said - you gotta run them up to the path lab yourself (the APA has to be processed within 1 hour) - of course it's no problem - I just wanna get them done and see if it gives me some answers!!!!! So, I'm booked in for Monday morning!!!!! 

Course, then I had to check with the clinic that it wasn't too soon after the m/c as my nurse said I had to wait 6 weeks and it's 5 since the scan and 4 since the actual bleeding started. The doc at the clinic said that would be fine.

Finally, a proper step in the right direction  

Lou
X


----------



## going it alone

Wonderful news Lou - you deserve it hunni. Have been thinking of you.

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- Great news your GP is helping you.  

Emma- I read on the other thread that your donor has reconsidered- at least you know at this stage and not further down the line, best of luck finding another I am sure that there is a wonderful man out there.  I also had this conversation with my donor last night- saying it's not too late to pull out  although it would have been a nightmare for me.

Jen you mentioned the psychic Lesley- I have an appt with her tomorrow afternoon, so I'll let you know what she says.

I was up bright and early this morning had my accupuncture and my friend (my donor's partner) and I were in the waiting room for the cab to arrive when the clinic rang to say that they wanted to postpone it to a Day 3 tranfer, they had warned me this was a possibility, the 3 embryos were still dividing and going strong, so we got in the cab and went home instead! At least we have had a rerun for tomorrow morning.

L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

Thats great news Lou,    .

Oh JJ its such a roller coaster. Great news that dividing so well. Wishing you well for tomorrow.

Mickle


----------



## Jen75

Hello all....  

Emma - To be honest I have no idea about LWC and sperm. I can only assume that they have a plentiful supply as they are one of the main clinics which supply others, apparently. Lets hope so anyway!  

Lou - Good luck!!!  

JJ - ooh...exciting news about you speaking to Lesley. She is so lovely. can't wait to hear what she says to you. Good luck!  

And hello to everyone else!

Jen x


----------



## going it alone

JJ1 - best of luck, again, for you ET.

Lou and Emma - love the new photos.

Love and hugs to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls thanks for your good wishes everything went smoothly today- acupuncture, clinic for ET- which I was very apprehensive about, I mentioned this to the Dr  doing the procedure that I had a very traumatic trial ET, and he said yes he'd heard that the other Doctor had to use an instrument that she'd only used twice in her career- anyway he managed just fine! I'd taken some Valium beforehand, and my donor's partner was with me.  The Dr did ask me did I want 2 putting back as the chance of pregnancy is increased, but if you do get pregnant the ratio of twins is much - I thought of you Sam!!

I had 2 embryo's put back both above average quality and one 5 cell and one 7 cells.  There is one still left, but it hadn't changed since yesterday, so they are going to ring me tomorrow to see if it divides, if it does then they will take it to Day 5 and freeze for me, but like they said don't hold out too much hope and then there is no guarantee it will defrost- but I am not going to give up on it!!  

They gave me a scan photo in a little card!

I then got a cab back to acupuncture so my embryos have been on trip around London already!!

I love your cute childhood pictures!!

L xx


----------



## aweeze

*WELL DONE JJ1!*   ​
Lots of Love , luck  and babydust  for the  and a happy, successful outcome ​


----------



## CAREbear1

Just popped on to say- brill news JJ1. Good luck for the 2ww. Go girl!

Lou- Great news about GP too. Keeping fingers crossed for answers and easily put-right-able obstacles

Hello to everyone else too

xxx


----------



## aweeze

I thought it was about time we had a list for this thread so I've gone through the last dozen pages and listed everyone who's posted more than once.

*Adelphi* DI - trying to find donor to start ttc 

*Aweeze* (Lou) DIUI & Egg Share/DIVF, 2 m/c's   - currently awaiting immunology tests.

*Belladonna* (Donna) DIVF/DICSI & FET, 1 m/c   - Inbetween tx at the mo.

*CAREbear1* DIVF - Oct 06 BFN  - currently considering next step.

*Emma&Lottie* (Emma) DIUI - now considering known donor, co-parenting option 

*going it alone* (Sam) DIUI -  - it's twins!   EDD - 29/12/06

*Hollysox* DIUI & DIVF - 1 m/c   - 3rd DIVF soon 

*Jodie1d* (Jo) mummy to DD  from previous relationship. DI with known donor - now considering clinic route

*Jen75* First consultation for DIVF Dec 06 

*JJ1* DI with known donor, moved on to IVF/ICSI - currently on  testing 9/11/06   

*Kimberley24* - DIVF - EC planned for 17/11/07   

*Lara200* DIVF - 2nd cycle Jan 07   

*Mickle* DIVF in Greece Oct 06 BFN  - trying again December 06 

*Sarahjoy* DIUI - mummy to DS 

*Sarahz* DE - 1 m/c   - 2nd try, ET in Kiev Nov 06 

*Some1* - waiting to get started  

Please let me know if anything needs changing or if there's anything you're not happy with and of course any updates.

If I've missed anyone or you would like to be added to the list, just shout!

Lou
X


----------



## Lara200

Hello Jen and all the others on this thread

Sorry to crash in but you ladies all seem to know each other so well!  I saw a posting by Jen re being single and going to the London clinics.  I am in the same position and lhad ots of difficulty finding somewhere and to add to everything else time is against me!  Anyway I am at the Bridge Centre too and if you want any info about anything to do with the place I am more than happy to try and help.  The Bridge is not the most organised or efficient place you can go to and you have to stay on top of your treatment and challenge the doctors and nurses otherwise you may not necessarily have all the options to enable you to get the best treatment.  Let me know if I can help in anyway.  Good luck.

Lara


----------



## aweeze

Lara - you're not crashing in at all - you're most welcome! I had included you on the list and was wondering what had happened to you as the last update I had for you was that you would be cycling Oct/Nov. Are you? Have you? If so, howz it going? 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - Many thanks for doing the thread list, you are so organised !! Have a good weekend.
L xx


----------



## mickle

Thanks Lou, thats great. 

JJ1, Pleased all went well for you hun.

Had a bad day Wednesday my sister told me she was pregnant. Spent the next two days crying.   Not because I am not pleased for her, just feeling sorry for myself. I want a baby so much! Anyway the green eyed monster has disappeared again for now. Felt better after acupuncture and speaking about next treatment. Off again in December.

Love to everyone else.

Mikle


----------



## Adelphi

Hello,
I am single and have irregular cycles. For these reasons I need to source sperm privately. I have asked one or two friends but this a difficult process as neither of them have had their own children. It feels too close and difficult.

I have come across a site called Free Sperm Dontions World Wide and wondered if anyone knows anyone who has had recipient experiance of using the site.

In other words does it work?

Regards, Adelphi


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Emma,

I'm so sorry to hear that your potential donor doesn't want to go ahead at the moment... have you got a plan B?

Julie and I found our donor through free srem donors worldwide, we found it a very good site with a helpful moderator. We got plenty of responses so maybe it's worth a shot?

Good luck,

Rach x


----------



## Lara200

aweeze said:


> Lara - you're not crashing in at all - you're most welcome! I had included you on the list and was wondering what had happened to you as the last update I had for you was that you would be cycling Oct/Nov. Are you? Have you? If so, howz it going?
> 
> Lou
> X


Hi Lou

Thanks for your posting. I had hoped to start cycling from next month but I was told by the Bridge that the last egg collection they will be doing will be on 18 Dec and my projected date for EC is 16 Dec. I can't take the risk of having the cycle cancelled if I don't respond well as I won't have any margin for stimulating for a longer period. So, reluctantly I have decided to wait until the following month. I just want to get on with it but it seems sensible to wait. It's just too emotionally traumatic and expensive to waste a cycle. The upside is that I get to go my office Xmas parties and don't miss out on the celebrations before I start on the injections in the New Year. I've also had to import sperm from the US and luckily that has all gone through and I have my licence. That has taken a little time to do but worth it even though it did cost almost £2000!

I know I shouldn't be negative (I haven't even started cycling yet) but I don't have a good feeling about this next tx. I feel I have to be realistic as my age is against me. I have therefore also started to look into adoption although I know that isn't going to be easy either. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

I haven't been on the site much recently but I am going to try and keep up with everyone a little more. You all provide such great help and support and I really appreciate it.

Love

Lara


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- Hope the bloods went well and they ran to the lab with them wihtin the hour. Fingers crossed they can give you answers to help you. When do you get your results?

Lara -Great to hear that you are all set to go after Christmas and that you have your sperm on its way. 

Emma- I hope that you are feeling ok- warm those cold feet up!!! it is so natural to hit the highs and lows along the way.  I hope that you find a great willing co-parent. When are you going to Lisa Saffron's workshop- I wanted to go last year but it got it cancelled.

Mickle - Glad you managed to feel positive again, it is hard hearing about other pregnancies- at work we have had a run of them!! and babies born.  Are you going back to Greece- will you be there over Xmas?

Love to you all
L XX


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days.

Lou - Thanks for the updated list. My EDD is 29/12/06 Thoguh the rate they're going, I just hope they stay put to December. Hope your blood tests went well

Lara - Glad that you've got a plan and that it's well on it's way to being put inot action. Knowing the details of dates etc. helps with the wait.

Love and hugs to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## sarahz

Hello everyone - I'm the one crashing in this time, hope that's OK.  I noticed the postings from Lara and just wanted to add my encouragement to you Lara - I'm single and & an ancient 47 - going on 30!) and at Bridge on the Kiev egg donor programme, too late for me to try with my own unfortunately (in fact going out second time this Wed - worked for nearly 7 weeks 1st time then miscarried sadly but at least the old body's still working!  yoga, bit of cycling & accupuncture is my thing - I've had a very mixed time at Bridge, like you say, disorganised and chaotic sometimes, & lack of communication between people, particularly accounts!  I was keeping an up to date note of all costs, but haven't added it up for a while because I think I'd be too upset, I've just got a big bank loan.  There's the sweetest Carribean nurse there called Imelda, have you come across her,  who was lovely to me when I was in a weepy state during my brief time of pregnancy, when my hcg levels weren't rising quickly enough and I had to go back time and again for blood tests & on the 7th test, I wanted a scan which she quickly arranged as I was there.  Sorry to read you'll have to wait a while which is frustrating I know.  If you want to ask me anything about Bridge that's fine too.  It is tough doing this, on your own or not, but happy to share and support.  Sorry to barge in!Wish me luck this week!  Love Sarahz


----------



## aweeze

Hello All!

Glad the list was a hit! Will try and keep it updated for you all!  

Mickle hunny - sorry you've had a tough time hearing your sisters news on top of what you have been dealing with. I know exactly how you feel as (I may have posted this here already) my brother announced when I was going through my m/c that he has got a girl that he was seeing on a very casual basis pg and she is now 20 wks! It will be his second child (he has a 2 year old DD and is divorced from her Mum). He drinks heavily and told me that I was just jealous that he could have kids and I couldn't! No! I'm just pee'd that I deserve to be a parent and he doesn't but manages it anyway! At least I don't know this girl and won't have to watch the pregnancy develop - that's the toughie bit for me! Glad to hear that you've got a plan together to start more tx in December. Sending you a big huggle x

Adelphi - welcome to the thread! I can't help you with that site but wish you lots of luck in your search for a donor that can help you out on a regular basis.

Lara - yep cycling over Christmas is tricky isn't it?  I think you're right to play it safe. Negative feelings are natural - I felt the same about my last cycle - they don't call it a rollercoaster for nothing!  Look at the positive though - the first step in getting the sperm here has all worked out so that's a good start! Good to have you here and unless my clinic comes through with a donor pdq, we may well be cycling together in the new year!

JJ1 - hope thse precious embies are making themselves at home! How are you feeling? Hope you are taking it easy - no heavy lifting and plenty of fluids! Hoping I can add the right three letters to the new list soon! 

Sam - Will update the list with your EDD although as you've already said - we'll see! Hope those big bouncing babies are being gentle on their Mum! I did wonder if or a bit of fun, you might want to set up a baby pool that we can guess the sex, EDD, weights etc - there is one at expectnet.com that looks pretty straightforward and covers twin pg's!  

Sarahz - welcome to the thread - as I said to Lara, you're not barging in! All our welcome - it's lovely when we get new posters here. The more the merrier! Sorry to see you suffered an m/c at 7 weeks. Mine have both gone at around that time too. Hoping you get your dream this time - lots of luck for next week! Please keep us posted on how it all goes!

Emma - I think your feelings about coping on your own are very natural hunny and just because you have doubts doesn't mean you won't be a good parent. Have you ever considered hypnotherapy? It's interesting that you mention cold feet like it's a physical metaphor for your anxieties. Hypno might help you to address the problem and overcome your fears. Some people would say that if you have such strong anxieties, your body could prevent you from becoming pg so it would be good to address the issues before you start spending lots of money on ttc. Just a thought (from someone who has trained in hypnotherapy  )!

Well I had my bloods done today - not sure the nurse did the APA correctly! I told her it needed to be done without a cuff, free flowing so she just did it at the end of the others and took the cuff off just prior to filling the tube  . Anyway I had 5 tubes filled  and then hot tailed it up to the path lab! There was no-one at the specimins counter when I got there so I was just told to leave them on the desk (in a filled waiting room  )and they would be picked up! I said that one of them had to be processed within an hour and was told that they collect every 20 mins! So heaven knows whether they got processed in time (by the time the nurse at the GP's had done the p/work and I had driven to the hozzie, 20 mins had gone already). I don't even know when I will get the results - meant to ask the nurse and forgot so I'll give the surgery a call tomorrow!!!!!

Hi to anyone I missed   - sorry for the mammoth post tonight  

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Lou- I have just noticed that you are our board moderator- congratulations, no finer person for it- is this something new or have I just missed it? Hope the bloods got processed in time- and now more waiting- we should all be experts at waiting and patience with all this TTC business!!!

Emma- I would recommend hypnotherapy as well.  I can recommend a lovely lady Maureen who is an IVF hypnotherapist and she works at Zita West's clinic in central London- not sure where you live. I went for needle phobia, but she also does work on remaining positive staying calm and visualisation, of your womb, self control etc, I think it helped it can't have harmed me.

Take care no news from me just waiting !! 
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Me again!

JJ1 -   I was offered a post at the weekend hunny! I'm not moderating this board though - I'm on peer support and what is know as a Floater - so I will cover for other mods during time away. Thank you for saying such a nice thing though  

Emma - glad you approved of the suggestion! I would agree with JJ1 that an Hypnotherapist who has experience of ttc would be a good idea.

I got my clotting and thyroid result back which are apparently normal - 3 more to come. I called the clinic to let them know that I had had them done and had a really bad time of it in that the sperm list has hardly moved in the past 5 weeks! What it means is that I won't be expecting to cycle until Feb/March which is when I have a contract starting that won't allow time off! After that, I will hit the age limit for doing egg share so I am absolutely mad and taken another big step backwards. I said to my nurse that I probably won't be able to cycle with them if that's the case and it was like she couldn't care less! She is usually very supportive and I feel really let down by her and the clinic. Off to lick my wounds now  

Lou
X


----------



## aweeze

Emma yeh - I get reduced price IVF or sharing eggs. 

A date - what's one of those then


----------



## mickle

Hi to all,

Its so lovely to see the thread so busy and welcome to all the new ladies to the thread, keep posting the more the merrier I say.

Lou, good that the results of bloods are normal. When do you get rest of results. I can't believe it about the timing of next cycle. As you have been so wonderful to egg share could they not put you to the top of the list for donor sperm surely that would make sense as the donor egg list must be worse than donor sperm. It really annoys me the inflexible nature of the IVF world. The insensitivity of the nurse is outrageous she must now what this means to you. Let me at them hun, I'll give them a peace of my mind.  

Emma, wow a date. Someone asked me the other day if I was looking and I replied 'no that would be too complicated' After  I thought how mixed up things had become. I agree probably best not ask if we wants to start a family on your first date, it might scare him off a bit.

JJ1, hope the 2WW is speeding along I know that it can feel like time has stood still.

Sam, your babies are due on my mum's Bday but I am sure you will be having them before. You will have the best Christmas pressie ever this year.

My AF arrived on time. Its odd last month spent the time checking wanting AF to stay away this month was the opposite and was delighted when it arrived, just means another step closer to next cycle. I have to take an injection of Decapeptyl on Day 18 (like down regging) then next AF will start Stimms. Will fly Dec 7th back Dec 19th and have 2WW over Christmas. Still need to negotiate time off. What have others done have you worked through your treatments of took time off sick?

Love

Mickle


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Lou - glad you got your bloods done, and in time.

Emma - Best of luck for your date. I don't think sucking my stomach in as a gorgeous hunk walks past would help anymore!

Mickle - glad to hear AF arrived as she should.

JJ1 - Hope all is going well for you.

As for me, thought things we starting today. Had hour and a half or pains, five minutes apart and then they just stopped. Rang the hospital and they said to ring back if they started again, which they haven't. Impressed with myself that I didn't panic.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Sam- Take care of yourself, hang in there a few more weeks!!!! Well done for staying calm.

Emma - Hope the date is a success!!!!

Mickle-I've PM'd you, hope that your cycle goes well.

Lou- Any news on your bloods yet? Do you have any update on the sperm waiting lists around the clinics ?

Carebear hope you are ok

Love to you all
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello All!

Sam - Blimey! Not yet! - Keep them there a bit longer hun! You must be starting your maternity leave at the end of this week (I think) so get those bloomin feet up!!

Emma - don't you just love playing wicked tricks like that - I bet those 2 blokes went white when they say the bump!  

Mickle - glad AF played ball this month hun! Mine was due at the weekend but hasn't appeared yet but it's the first after the m/c so I'm not too concerned - have a feeling she might turn up this weekend.

JJ1 - 1 week to go! Hope it's not passing too slow for you!    

No news on the other bloods yet - the GP reckoned it would be 7-10 days for the others! I rang around clinics the other day too to see if a) any had sperm that I could have shipped to my clinic and b) if not what their waiting list was if I moved. Well a) panned out with no success however 2 clinics that ar eno further away that my current clinic might be able to help. Both do egg share and would accept the tests from my clinic. One is close to me, has a waiting list of 12 but are importing sperm from the US in order to address it which is a bit of a neg for me as I really wanted my child to have a UK based donor and although the donor would be identity release, I have read that in the states, donors can be used to create 30+ families which I don't really want my child to have to consider having that many half-siblings in the future!  The other has their own donors with no waiting list and are about the same distance from me. I also know of a certain fellow poster not unknown to us all who is currently 32 weeks pg with twins from the same clinic   I have challenged my clinic once more today and there may be a glimmer of light there but it depends on the outcomes of some women that are currently in tx. If they have bfn's then there is a possiblility that I may be able to cycle using that donor. They will let me know in a couple of weeks. I'm not expecting it to happen though. I have the details coming from the other 2 clinics just in case!

Anyway - how about some fun? Who wants to play "Guess what Sam's babies will be!"? (Hope it's OK with you Sam?)

Let me know your predictions for: 
DATE
SEX
WEIGHT 

The person who gets nearest on each category will get 100 bubbles!

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-Gosh the  situation is so dire, I don't know if you saw the post by the man who said that his clinic hasn't contacted him in over a month, and he questioned how hard are the clinics are trying to help people needing sperm if they are not getting back to the donors.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71285.msg981033#msg981033

I know when my known donor left messages for the cryobank he would have to keep pestering  them to ring him back, but once they said to him that they thought he was a general prospective donor and they get inundated with emails from them- but now it make me think- do they answer them, but then they only make money if they can be doing treatments!!

Thank goodness they are some great men out there that probably battle the system and donate for us. 

I was emailed the **** patient survey questionnaire today and they asked were they issues that we wanted addressing with ****- surely the sperm shortage they have created through their rules must be a familiar comment to them.

Now onto Sam's bubbas and the guessing game!!!! I'll have to think about it ... we all know that they are big bubbas!!

I rang the clinic today to ask if I should test 14 days form EC or ET as I had a Day 3 transfer, and should I book in a blood test in advance (not that I am a planner or like to be in control of things) but she said the earliest to test is next Thursday!! Not that I am tempted to test this week!!!!!!

Then the nurse said 'Oh you have 3 frozen embryos as well' and I had to say 'No 3 didn't fertilise and one died' why don't they read the notes when they are ringing you back, it isn't as though I have caught her 'on the hoof' and she was unprepared. This was the same nurse that said to me on the Friday did I want to abandon the cycle as there were 5 follies in the running at that stage, and then the last appt before egg collection she said something about not too expect too much as not every follicle will have an egg.

Now onto Sam's babes- I'll have to have a think we all know that they are super sized bubbs!!

Emma good luck on the date, don't worry about loosing the stone just charm him  - like some of the girls have said I know that I am not open to a new relationship at the moment- I wouldn't be adverse in a year or so (hopefully when I have have a baby) and we can come as a package!!!

Take care
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Well, despite the twinges of the last couple of days, they're still well and truly on board and kicking me, and each other, like mad. My aim is to make it to 35 weeks but I'm not risking any long journeys right now and take my maternity notes everywhere with me.

Lou - As I was reading your post I was going to suggest contacting my clinic. The HFEA figures on the website are low but last time I checked were for 2003, when there was a funding crisis. I know that their stats have improved dramatically since then. They have a similar success rate for frosties now as they do for fresh transfer. Best of luck with your quest!

L - Isn't it maddening when people can't be bothered to read or pass on notes fully. I remember my first consultation at the antenatal clinic. As he was having a feel he said that my baby was either huge or twins. I'd already had my 7 week scan and had been referred to that clinic because it was twins!

Emma - My clinic have a couple of CMV neg donors available. My CMV bloods were late coming back so I have a CMV -ve donor just in case. And I know he's not the only one.

Must dash will catch up later.

Love Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Morning ladies!

JJ1 - thinking of you - any signs or symptoms yet? Hoping and praying for you as test day gets ever closer!

Emma - good luck for the date! And no  "can you father my child" slip ups please - not at this stage!  

Sam - got the info from your clinic - it doesn't mention how much they charge for donor sperm !  and I was disappointed to see that they charge the most I have ever seen for egg share - £870 plus it looks like you have to cover your own drugs. By the time I add in the HFEA levy and sperm, they will work out 3 times what I'm paying now   . I'm thinking that I won't be going there! However if I don't have success with my next try, and I move on to a full IVF to myself, they may be worth considering. Loving the bump pic! 

Well this is just a quickie - so hello to everyone else - you've all been mighty quiet!

Get your predictions in for Sam's bubba's - I'll do a seperate post with them on soon. Oh and don't forget to post updates so that I can keep the list up to date!

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Hi all

Hope everyone is well.

Emma, How was the date?

Just wanted to do my Mystic Mickle thing and give my prediction for Sam's babies. I think it will be two boys, born 29th November and weighing 6lb 2oz and 6lb 5oz. Oh how exciting Sam your gonna see them very soon.

I am looking forward to my next treatment which is odd as after my last egg collection I can remember, thinking i don't want to go through that again. Not that I remember a thing about it just that I felt so dizzy and sick from the drugs they gave me. I am trying to be really positive this time and it feels much better. I think th acupuncture helps.

Love to all

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou
My guess for Sam's big day....
1 Dec and 6 lbs 8 oz and 6 10 oz
1 boy 1 girl all healthy and well...

Hope that you are all well.

L xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - My DIUI was only £550, with IUI being £500 so I can only assume that the sperm cost me £50, and that was for a double insemination each cycle and drugs were included but I was only on chlomid. How strange that the egg share was so expensive yet DIUI seems so much cheaper than everywhere else I've heard of. Unless they've put prices up because they've got the supplies that no-one else has, which would surprise me as they seem lovely. Hope you find somewhere soon.

It seems so strange for people to be guessing the dates etc for my babies, when I've done it so often for other people. Hopefully we'll be able to do it for a lot more of us soon.

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello

Sam - I will call and clarify the prices - it's the funding your own drugs thing that skews it as usually with egg share, the recipient covers the drugs. (My clinic have quoted £800 although I could probably get them a bit cheaper than that)

Emma - where are you? We need a report on the date!!!!!

JJ1 - 3 days to go!

Mickle - lovely to hear from you hun and that you're sounding positive about your next tx.

To eveyone else that's reading but not posting - hello!!!!!

We (my family) had our bonfire night - 30 people plus kids on Sunday! It went really well but yesterday, I woke up at around 6am feeling decidedly poorly and no it was not to do with too much  as I was too busy to over indulge! Anyway, I spent all of yesterday either in bed or over the loo







. My body couldn't decide on temperature either







and on my one effort to try and make a cuppa yesterday tea time, I nearly







on the kitchen floor!!! As I'm sure you'll appreciate, that's quite scarey when you live on your own! Nightmare! I was worried that it might have been the food as I did most of the catering! But Mum's gone down with it today so my money's on a bug!Feeling much better today except just to add fuel to the fire, the  has arrived!

Anyway, I should be working!

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - Hope you are feeling better soon. Take care of yourself 
L xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi ladies

hope everyone is well

sorry i havent been here for a while ive had a nightmare two weeks. Was taken into hospital on the 25th with a severe water infection and went into retention. After having a catheter in for 6 days along with max anti b's i started to feel much better. I went for my baseline scan on friday and they said eveything looked fine so i have to go for my day 7 scan this friday and my e/c is booked in for the 17th fingers crossed all goes to plan.

speak to you all soon 

take care

Kimberley  x x x


----------



## going it alone

Emma - Great news on the date. Not jealous AT ALL!! Does he have a brother who wouldn't mind taking on a 33 year old with a HUGE belly and just a few stretch marks.

Lou - know exactly what you mean about living on your own. It worries me. My dog would def eat the toast too. She loves people but loves food more. Hope you're feeling better soon. I know that whenever I've been feeling ill, I've moved home for a bit. I know it sounds babyish but I sleep better if I know there's someone there to help.

Kimberley - hope your baseline scan goes well on Friday

Update on me. Midwife appointment yesterday didn't go too well. BP borderline, some water retention on my belly, as well as my elephant sized ankles and then protein in my urine. Looks like it may be pre eclampsia. Waiting on tests coming back tomorrow. Fingers crossed it's a false alarm.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Kimberley Hope you are on the mend- you poor soul,you have been through the mill, but great that you can still have your treatment.

Lou hope you are feeling brighter as well.

Emma great to hear about the date going well and a follow-up wow.  Take it one step at a time and enjoy the attention you deserve.  A few of my friends have been internet dating and some very happy and successful- engaged another from an intro agency married 3 years etc- but it all start off as company and open minded adventure!! and if not then they have been out for  drink/dinner, met someone but it wasn't for them.

My   is soon over soon and I have been very patient and kept myself busy, I didn't work through it. I can test on Thursday- in a way I want to test and know, and in a way I don't want to test, as if it is negative  then my dream and hopes for this cycle finishes!! I have 3 varieties of tests ready- just to be sure .  I have had a dull sort of ache on one side for a few days - but I don't usuall get period pains as such, I got no implantation bleeding either, and not obvious boob pains, nausea just getting up to pee in the night.  So I will have to wait and see!!!!

L xx


----------



## struthie

New home ladies!


----------



## struthie

New home ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73439.0


----------



## aweeze

*Aweeze* (Lou) DIUI & Egg Share/DIVF, 2 m/c's   - 3rd Egg Share -   EDD - 2/10/07

*Belladonna* (Donna) DIVF/DICSI & FET, 1 m/c   - Inbetween tx at the mo.

*CAREbear1* DIVF - Oct 06 BFN  - hoping to adopt 

*Emma&Lottie* (Emma) DIUI - sticking around to be Auntie Emma! and considering options 

*going it alone* (Sam) DIUI -  - it's twins!  2 beautiful girls born 23/11/06  

*Hollysox* DIUI & DIVF - 1 m/c   - 3  waiting - 4th DIVF Feb 07 

*Jodie1d* (Jo) mummy to DD  from previous relationship. DI with known donor - now considering clinic route

*Jen75* 1 m/c   - First consultation for DIVF Feb 07 

*JJ1* DI with known donor, moved on to IVF/ICSI - BFP but  

*Kimberley24* - DIVF - Nov 06 -    EDD - 10/08/07

*Lara200* DIVF - 2nd cycle Jan 07   

*Mickle* DIVF in Greece Oct 06 & Dec 06 BFN 

*Sarahjoy* DIUI - mummy to DS 

*Sarahz* DE - 1 m/c   - 2nd try, ET in Kiev Nov 06 - BFP but  

*wouldloveababycat* - 2 m/c's   - Metformin & Clomid - currently follicle tracking 

Please let me know if anything needs changing or if there's anything you're not happy with and of course any updates.

If I've missed anyone or you would like to be added to the list, just shout!

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Hi girls,

Good luck Kimberley.   

Sam, you rest up girl. try and cook them a wee bit longer. When do you get blood results?

Hi Emma, I didn't understand were you saying the second date did or didn't go well?  

Lou, Hi

JJ1, Lots of love and luck to you for test day tomorrow.   

My mum was rushed to hospital with breathing problems yesterday. They are not sure yet if its a clot or infection. They are treating both until they find out.  She looked better today so that was reassuring. What with that and trying to work nights its been a busy time.

Love to all I've missed

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Hello

First of all *JJ1* - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow hun - I have got everything crossed for you hun - wishing and hoping that you get good news and I can make the change to the list that we are all hoping for!!!!

Emma - fabbie news that the date went well  and lots of luck for date 2 tomorrow night - who knows you be just an honorary member of this board before ya know it!!!!!

Sam - hang on in there - lots of rest for you hunny!

Mickle - lovely to hear from you hun but sorry to hear your Mum is poorly. Hoping she makes a quick recovery 

Kimberley - ooh sounds like you've had a tough time but good to hear that everything is back on track

Well I recoverd from my bug - took it easy yesterday which I needed and have been back at work playing catch up today! I had another couple of results from my bloods today - both negative - still a couple to come though. Should get the call from my clinic 1 week tomorrow to let me know whether they will have any sperm to let me egg share again with them. I'm thinking of booking a back up appointment and getting myself on the waiting list for sperm at Care Northampton as they are where I will be going if my clinic fail me. At least then I can move quickly if I have appointments booked and they can always be cancelled if my clinic comes through.

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies Thanks so much for you kind wishes and good vibes - I hope tomorrow proves positive!!!

Lou glad to hear that you are feeling brighter.

Mickle- So sorry to hear that you Mum is unwell- hope she is soon on the mend and soon out of hospital

Emma I have seen a few ladybirds  today- hopefully a good sign.

I am going to bed, then test in the morning,and then to the clinic for bloods at 4 pm if positive- although I read on here that a lady had negative on HPT and she was positive on her blood test!!


L xx


----------



## aweeze

*Single Women's Thread Baby Predictions*  
*for* 
*Sam (Going It Alone)*​
*Emma&Lottie* predicts: 
2 boys  
Born on: 1st December 2006
Weighing: 6lb 6oz and 6lb 9oz

*JJ1* predicts:
1 boy  1 girl 
Born on: 1st December 2006
Weighing: 6lb 8oz and 6lb 10oz

*"Mystic" Mickle* predicts: 
2 boys  
Born on: 29th November 2006
Weighing: 6lb 2oz and 6lb 5oz

*Aweeze* predicts: 
2 boys  
Born on: 24th November 2006
Weighing: 6lb 1oz and 5lb 12oz

*Carebear* predicts:
1 boy  1 girl 
Born on: 15th December 2006
Weighing: 6lb 7oz and 6lb 4oz

*Kimberley* predicts:
1 boy  1 girl 
Born on: 30th November 2006
Weighing: 6lb 6oz and 6lb 2oz​
Anyone else gonna have a go? - bubbles to be won!!!!!!!!

Let me know your guesses and I'll add you to the list!


----------



## aweeze

Thank you for the offer Emma - looks like I won't be moving (and in actual fact am close enough to have travelled to Care as it's closer than my current clinic - I'm in Oxfordshire).

I just had a call from my clinic and................ THEY HAVE A DONOR FOR ME!!!! WHHOOOOO HOOOO!!!!!!

He's not my ideal but I'm having him - he's mine all mine!!!!!! YEEEEEEE HAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Back later when I've calmed down a bit!!!


JJ1 - saw your post on peer support - will be keeping fingers crossed for blood test later today. I don't like first response tests and always use clearblue  

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Well girls after an emotionally up and down morning when I tested with Clear Blue and got '*pregnant'* on the display and First Response was negative - so I repeated them both and got the same results! I phoned the clinic in a panic and got their answerphone machine, as the nurses hadn't started yet, so I started finding out where I could get a BHCG blood test done privately in London, but they phoned me back in time and I had a dash to the clinic- then hanging around for an hour for results I got my ! My blood BHCG was 296.

I am going back on Sat to make sure that they are on the up as they should double by then!

It is all a bit surreal at the moment and very early days, but I am delighted. I phoned/text my friends and donor who are delighted- he feels the same as me, a bit surreal and strange!

Emma those Ladybirds must have been a good omen!!!

Lou great news about the sperm supply  - a lucky day all round, and isn't Emma having a 2nd date too!!!!!!

Take care and thanks so much for all your support and good wishes

L xx


----------



## aweeze

Fantastic news JJ1! I'm delighted for you! Hope that Beta does it's thing on Saturday - whoo hoo I can add another BFP to the list at last!!!!!!

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Hi guys,

JJ1, what fantastic news    So good to have another   on our thread. You must be so delighted. I am soooo pleased for you.

Lovely Lou, Fab news for you too and quite right that they should find you the sperm, This time honey, this time. When will you start?

Emma, good luck with date.

Sam, how are you doing?

My update: Mum has not got a clot which is good but her chest infection means that she is desaturating and so is being constantly monitored and on oxygen. Its odd Mum has never smoked and has always been healthy but has been suffering over the past 6 months with her chest. So to become acutely unwell and be admitted is scary. She was upset this morning which is horrible. I had an accident on my bike I am fine but dragged my foot under the peddle and ripped my toe nail of my big toe, ouch ouch. Sorry guys on an up note I start down regging in 6 days. It comes around quickly. 

Love

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Ouch ouch indeed Mickle - actually had me flinching and cringing as I read! It's good that they now understand what is wrong with your Mum but like you say scarey that it seems to have come out of nowhere.  

The lab called this morning to let me know about the donor but my nurse is only in on Mondays and Tuesdays so I guess we'll talk then and make a plan on dates. I think they will probably start me from my next AF which will mean I start DR around Xmas. If I start from this one, it could be tricky with the Xmas shut down. If it was just me, I think we could work around it, but if there are problems with the recipient then it all gets tricky! I'll let you all know tho!!!!!

I still need to try and talk to the consultant about what we will do differently to try and make this one a success and of course I still have some blood results outstanding!

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages!

Lou
X


----------



## aweeze

Awwww sorry your date was cancelled Emma - not fair!  



Emma&Lottie said:


> Where's them flaming ladybirds   and a pig with lipstick  as well.


  

My poor Mum - the same bug as me - don't think I gave it to her though as she got it too quick after me  - she's been a day longer getting over it than me though - poor mummy! Mind you - she's on her way to the canaries now for a week - could have done with that sort of recovery opportunity myself really! 

Sleep tight!

Lou
X


----------



## aweeze

I can't fix it for you hun coz it's in your profile and I don't have the "powers"   but basically you have used the wrong code! You need to use the one that's under the heading "bbCode" - just copy and paste it and you'll be away!!! 

I just bought 2 curly wurlys, 1 bag each of maltesers, revels, minstrels and peanut M & M's on my way home from work - can ya tell this is my last norti weekend before I go all angelic ready for tx? 

Lou
X


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi Guys

Sorry for being awol, but I've just got out of hospital!  

You know I thought I had the flu after egg collection and the sweats etc? Well I didn't really get better and then last Thursday I woke up in the night in agony and phoned an ambulance just before I was about to pass out (really wierd that you've all been talking about this too) It was so scary as live alone, but rather than my dog eating me, he wouldn't let the ambulance men in! . To cut a long story short ambulance arrived and I was rushed in. I had a 9cm abcess on the ovary that had had ruptured and was operated on. Has been truly awful and so painful as this now my third scar, but I am home after a week in hospital. They had to remove half of the ovary (and that was the only one that produced eggs!)

It took a lot to make my descision, but I cannot put my body (or my family and friends) through any more IVF. Its now the 3rd time I've ended up with emergency ops as a result of rare occurences from IVF.

It was wierd in hospital, I was awake one night for hours in pain, and had like a born-again-christian experience when I realised my route to being a parent has to be through adoption, so now I have a plan I am happy  

Can I stay with you girls during my journey, as it will still be as a single person? What a diverse bunch we are!

So so happy to see another BFP on here- wonderful JJ1! Fab news

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## aweeze

Oh Carebear - what a horrible time you've been having. I'm so glad that you're on the road to recovery but what a shame tht they had to remove part of your ovary. You are sounding amazingly strong though and quite resolute in your decision to move on to adoption. 

Of course, you can stay! Your road to parenthood through adoption will be an education and an inspiration to all of us. I for one look forward to hearing all about it as who knows, I may need to go that way myself one day! 

Are you going to take a punt at our predictions for Sam's babies - I just need sex, date and weights from you and I'll add it to the list!

Glad to have you back!

Lou
X


----------



## CAREbear1

ooh some fun!

sex- one of each
date- 2 weeks early
weights- 6lb 7 6lb 4


----------



## aweeze

OK Carebear - I've added your predictions to the list on the first page!

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Carebear I do hope that you make a speedy recovery- you have been through the mill.  A friend of mine is just starting out on the adoption route as a single mum and has her open evening and first social worker meeting planned before Christmas it is very exciting for her, they said the process can be done in 8 months.  I said to her that our lives could be very different this time next year!!!  

We also haven't been doing well on the mother's health front- with Lou and Mickle's mums unwell- hope they all recover soon.

Emma- any news on the man rescheduled date? update. Hope it goes well!

Take care- Lou ahs been busy doing Sam predictions, let's hope the babies play ball and join in and come on one of the days !!

I am off to the clinic for repeat BHCG tomorrow to see that they are doubling, I have had no spotting etc so I hope all is well. My acupuncturist rang ans said it is good to carry on with fortnightly sessions for the first trimester, so I will sort that out next week.

L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

Carebear, good to have you back, but sorry that you have such a hard time. You poor thing, make sure you get plenty off rest. I am glad you have a plan you are happy with. It will be an honour to accompany you on your journey to adoption. Welcome back.  

JJ1, Good luck tomorrow, hope its all rising.

Lou, Sorry to here your mum is also unwell, wishing her a speedy recovery. 

Emma, Hi sorry to here about the cancelled date, keep us posted.

kimberley, How are you doing? Hope DR is going OK or have you started stimming?

Well mum is still in hospital much the same. I ended up in Accident and Emergency as the toe nail looked rather odd. I knew they would be the best to deal with nail injuries. I am a nurse so I popped over in my break. Basically the nail had come out or the bed and was at an angle and they felt the best thing to do would be to manipulate it back into the nail bed. This involved local anaesthetic being injected to the toe in 4 places, they left it to work but I still had a lot off feeling in my toe so they opted for some Entonox (gas and air) it was so painful but my head felt so numb and preoccupied with the gas and air I was able to tolerate it. Its also a bit infected so have had to start antibiotics.  This has also meant my mobility being restricted and not being able to make it to see mum. I will go tomorrow with my sis, niece and nephew.

Love Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Morning all!

Just thought I'd share an observation that I just made - Sam hasn't been online since Tuesday evening  now are you all thinking what I'm thinking?  Actually I'm also pretty worried because her last post was about being borderline for pre-eclampsia.

Mickle - oooh that made me squirm. Hope you're properly back on your feet asap and sending lots of     your Mum's way. 

Lou
X


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi all, 

JJ1  Congratulations on your result I'm so happy for you

Emma  I'm sorry hun try to keep your chin up. I've only ever had that feeling once that he was The One, but because i was so badly hurt at the end of that relationship i have always kept up my guard towards men so have never felt it since.Hope you have a lovely time with your nieces tonight.

Mickle  Sorry to hear that both you and your mum haven't been to well. Hope your both feeling better soon.

Carebear  Hope you feel better soon.I will be sending you lots of positive thoughts for the adoption process.

Lou  hope your feeling better soon hun.

Sam how are you feeling?

As for me i am now on day 8 of stimming. i went for my day 7 scan yesterday and there were 11 follicles!!   which i was over the moon about.The nurse had trouble seeing my left ovary and hadn't been able to see it on my last two scans either. so just wondered if anyone else has had that problem?
Hopefully they will be able to see it more clearly on my next scan on Monday.

Speak to you all soon

Take Care 

Kimberley x x x


----------



## princess-mimi

Also i predict for Sam

1 Boy 1 Girl

Born on the 30th November 

weighing 6lb 6oz and 6lb 2oz

x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

I do hope Sam is OK. I hope all is well with them all. Don't those babes know no-one has predicted them coming this soon!!

Emma - sorry about the man business- I don't think I've ever found 'the one' I think I have probably tried to make myself think I had found 'the one' and make it work and wasted year and years, hence keeping my guard up now and rather have friends but no heartache- and looking at it most of my male friends are gay men- so maybe that is a self protection mechanism too.

Mickle- I am not good with gory injuries hope the foot is on the mend- happy hobbling!!! Hope your Mum is OK as well.

Kimberley- wow you are doing well stimming and all those follies. I've read on FF about them having probs seeing hiding ovaries.

Carebear- Hope you are talking it easy and recuperating

Lou -Good luck with speaking to the clinic on Mon- have you got all your results back yet?

Well I had my bloods back and the levels have more than doubled today to 660 something, I have had some niggling pain on one side but the clinic didn't seem too concerned, anyway just spent the rest of the day resting and cancelled lunch date with a friend.  It has eased off after an afternoon on the sofa.  I also bought another 6 weeks of cycolgest! Hopefully that is the last 70 pounds of my IVF drugs bill!  I have my scan booked for 30 Nov!

Take care
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Emma - what a shame about the bloke. The only one that I have ever thought of as "The One" was when I was just seventeen and I adored him. If he'd asked me to marry him I would have - sadly he never even realised I was besotted with him  although we were good friends.  I sometimes wonder if that's why I'm single - because nobody ever measured up to him  Maybe though you should take the risk and stay in touch and maybe he might realise that you are the one after all. I dunno - I think based on the title of this thread you are asking the wrong group of ladies for advice 

Yeh - the chocolate is all gone - didn't even stretch it to Sunday!!!! Good look with the hypnotherapist on Wednesday!

Blimey JJ1 - good result  Me thinks I could be putting another    on the board! - betcha! Do you have a scan date set yet?

Kimberley - well done on your follies - that's about a nice number and a few more will probably come along! My first IVF, my left ovary went into hiding for the final scan (it's never been shy before). They got around it by doing an external ultrasound - it's harder for them and less clear but at least they can get an idea of what's going on there. Things get pretty crowded in there towards the end of stimming and everything fights for a bit of space so I don't think it's that uncommon hun. Good luck for scan on Monday      Have added your predictions to the list by the way  

Yep - you're all correct - next step is a call to the clinic on Monday. The more I think about it, the more I think they will say start from next period as I'll be on cd7 by the time I speak to them and they will have to match me up with a new egg share recipient - so time wise it's pushing it to go from this one. Plus I'm still waiting for the lupus anticoagulant blood test result to come back - think I'll have to chase the lab myself as the surgery is being a bit rubbish about it all!

Love to all I haven't mentioned

Lou
X


----------



## LiziBee

Sam (going it alone) news here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73835.0


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LiziBee thanks so much for letting us know about Sam - if you speak to her, or her Mum, please send her all our love and best wishes and let her know that we are all thinking of her and her babies, and  praying that she hangs on in there to the end for a healthy delivery.  

Love L xx


----------



## aweeze

Lizi

Thank you for updating us - I've posted on the main thread for Sam.

Lou
X


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone I hope you dont mind me popping on here ?

I really want to thank Aweeze(Lou) for sending me those good luck wishes on the other board...Thank you so much for thinking of me hun  

Well, I am now on the dreaded 2ww with 2 precious embies on board and 3 frosties...That is a first for me as I have never had   before after any of my tx's.  Hopefully I wont need them though...my consultant said I wouldn't need them so I hope he's right !

Can I wish all you ladies out there the very best for wherever you are with your tx's...   

Tons of congrats to those who have gotten the much longed for   results... 

And wishing those lucky ones who are about to see their dreams come true so much luck and happiness when you bring those precious babies into the world...Love and Best wishes to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies,

sending my best thoughts and wishes to sam and her babies.  x x x

Had my day 10 scan this morning and there were 12 follicles  measuring between 16 - 26mm my lining was also measuring 6mm. so i will defo be ready for e/c on friday. But have to go back on wed for day 12 scan to make sure all is going well.

Best wishes to everyone, speak to you all soon

Kimberley  x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi girls hope you are all ok,

Lou- how did the clinic conversation go? when can you cycle again? or do you need to get all the bloods back?

Kimberely -you have done really well with the follies! Best of luck for EC next week 

Emma the plot thicken with the man ! My donor is pleased and concerned 'rest, take it easy etc' but I haven't seen him since as he works and lives about 70 miles away.  His partner is very excited about it all, he stays with me a few days a week, so I have seen him. 

My first day back at work and a bit tired, but a good day and have nearly 3 weks to catch up!!!!
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Evening!

Kimberley - well done on the follies and lots of luck for next scan and EC!!!!!

Emma - errrrrr yeh I think I got that - had to read it 3 times though  

JJ1 - are you keeping schtum about yer scan - have you booked it yet? 

Mickle - healing thoughts coming your way for you and your Mum!

Hollysox - you don't need to ask to pop in here - you are after all one of us! Check out the list on page 1 - you're there and all updated! Fantastic news on the frosties too btw! 

Carebear - how are you doing now hun?

Sending      to Sam and missing Jo 

To all those I've missed, get posting and I'll remember you next time   

As for me, I phoned the path lab today to chase up the last of my bloods (lupus anticoagulant) and was told that it had been sent on to Oxford so I called them and he said it usually takes about 4 weeks so it's gonna be about another 2 weeks to wait! 

I also called the egg share co-ordinator to confirm to her that I was ready to go and that I have my sperm donor so she is going to get matching me up. She's pretty good with her list and matches quite quickly normally so as long as they get an acceptance from a recipient things should get going fairly quickly. So I'm just waiting for the call to let me know whether they want to start me now or in Dec. Given that I'm on cd7 now, I think it will be Dec which if AF comes on time will mean I'll start DR jabbing on xmas day  

The only thing I do need to sort is a consultant appointment to establish what we are going to do to make this one work! I've never been seen by the consultant and as the clinic is nurse managed, think I may have a problem getting to see her. She is in demand for TV interviews and lectures etc and they try and guard her appointments but I want to see her rather than any of the fellows as she has the knowledge and experience. So that'll be my next battle!  

Lou
X


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi Girls

Thank you for your get better wishes. Will post personals soon, but just wanted to post on Sam's bit.

I'm getting there, but seem to be sleeping so much. The pain is mostly under control, but not at night. I'm a happy bunny though as at least I know what was wrong with me now.

Am phoning social worker tomorrow

xxx


----------



## mickle

Hi girls,

Carebear, Good luck with that 1st call tomorrow  . Sorry its still painful hope it gets better soon.

Lou, pain about the lupus anti coagulation test taking another 2weeks. Will you have a consult with your onsultant after that. So you will be getting a jab for Christmas, nice.

Emma, gosh its complicated hun this man thing, hence why we are all single and pursuing or dream I guess.

JJ1, Hope you are feeling OK.

Sam, can't wait to hear your news but will have to be patient.

Kimberley, well done good luck for EC. 

Holysox welcome to you

The foot feels better not that I will wearing stilettos in the near future or ever actually. The antibiotics have nearly cleared up the infection  so thats good. Its all a bit off a nightmare at the moment and I have been trying not to feel stressed. Mum was going to come home but then got a temperature, low blood pressure and they want her to have more antibiotics and keep her for at least another 5 days. She was upset today when I visited had thought she would be going home and was disappointed. My brother is staying with me as he has split from his wife and she is being cruel to him. My sister is also having some probs with her partner and all in all our family is having a difficult time. I am still trying to be positive just finding it very tiring. I start my down regging tomorrow so thats really positive.


Love to all Mickle xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well.

Mickle  hope your feeling better soon hun.

JJ1 how are you feeling? have you had a date for your first scan yet?

I had my day 12 scan this morning and there were 15 follicles   and my lining was 8mm which was great. Ihave to take my HGC injection at 1am tomorrow morning!! as im second on the afternoon list,fingers crossed i wake up in time!! i'm so glad that tonight is the last night of injections my stomach is like a dot to dot of bruises at the mo! quite painful.

Love and best wishes to you all

Speak soon.

Kimberley x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 

Hope all is well with you all

Kimberley- best of luck triggering for EC tomorrow- you have loads of follies  

Carebear- Glad to hear you are on the mend you have been through the mill

Lou- Have you got the go ahead for your Christmas injections?

Mickle- is your foot better?How is your Mum doing, is she fed up being in hospital?

Hollysox- any more news about your follies and when they are ready?? So exciting

Emma- Any man news?  Have you made anymore connections with potential donors? 

I do hope Sam and her babies are ok. Hearing things like that really scare me.

Well nothing for me, I couldn't sleep last night I went to bed by 2230 and then by 0200 I was up to pee, and was wide awake until about 0600. So am knackered this evening.  

I rang my GP as I wanted a form to get my BHCG checked at work, but he had gone out, the receptionist was lovely, she asked the locum but he said to relax and reassured me my bloods were fine on Sat and I didn't need them doing again and i was pregnant - but I think I'd be reassured it was ok if I profiled my BHCG for the next few days  and ensured that it was doubling every 48 hours, as I don't really have any obvious symptoms, just slightly sore boobs. 

I said to the receptionist that he probably  thought a neurotic IVF woman!! Anyway I may do them at work discretely as possible.  My scan is on 30 Nov when I will be 7 weeks and a few days.  One of the girls at work who is about 11 weeks starting bleeding today it is so scary, they just said to rest.



L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi,

Just a quick one.

Kimberley, thats excellent good luck for EC.   

JJ1, I am sure you will feel more reasurred when you have had your scan but I would say get you BHCG checked if it will reassure you. 

I had my down regging injection which was just a one off IM injection, will be starting stimms in 12-14 days, its so good to be starting again.

Lots of love Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Evening all!

First of all, Kimberley lots of luck for EC - wishing lots of lovely eggies for you!  

Mickle, great news that you're off and running again! It seems like I won't be far behind you!

JJ1 - you think the worry will be over after the 2ww - it isn't until you get that bfp that you realise that the worry never lets up!!! Hope you're doing OK and not going too   waiting for your scan. BTW - have you worked out your EDD yet?

Emma - you're very quiet! Did the hypno get it wrong and switched off your ability to type instead of sorting out your fears about parenthood   Or.......... maybe you've run off with Mr notsosurewhathewants!  

Carebear - nice to hear from you hun and that you are on the mend  

Hollysox - hope the 2ww i being kind to you hun    

Well, I got a call from the clinic today to say that I have been matched with a recipient and she is keen to get going so as long as they are happy with me starting stimms on xmas day, I could start DR in 10 days time  Will know for sure when my nurse is back in on Monday as she will work out my tx plan. I also mentioned to her about wanting to meet with the consultant and she said that should be OK and would put a note to my nurse that she needs to set that up for me! This is all going too well, a spanner has to get stuck in the works sometime soon  Emma in answer to your prev question about starting before getting the final blood test back, it should be OK as it's one that I think heparin would be used to treat and my undersanding is that you don'e start it until after EC. Thank goodness because it sounds horrible - nasty stingy daily jabs that makes for horrid lumpy bruises! Fingers crossed I won't be needing them! 

Lou
X


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone...  Hope you are all doing ok today ?

Lou...that's fantastic news they have found you a recipient   and that you will be starting d/regging very soon  

Kimberly...wishing you lots of luck for EC and ET hun    Fingers crossed they get lots of lovely healthy eggs for you  

Mickle...wishing you lots of luck with your tx now it is underway...fantastic news  

JJ1...congrats on your   hun...I hope you have a happy healthy pg hun and wishing you lots of good wishes for your first scan too...    

Well, I am now 6 days into my 2ww after ET...  I'm not sure how I am going to get through this next week.  I have been fairly calm but dont think that'll last much longer   I had sort of cramping pains yesterday morning but since I hadn't been able to go to the loo for a number 2 (sorry tmi !!!) for a few days I put it down to that !  Thankfully I have been now and the pains have gone !  God, EVERY twinge gets analysed doesn't it ?  I just hope that my embies have snuggled in safely now and plan to stay this time around...

Anyway, enough of me !  Sending you all lots of    for your tx's and apologies for not saying 'hi' to you all individually.....

Take care and love to all x


----------



## sarahz

Hello everyone - sorry to only pop in every now & then, still haven't quite got my ancient 47-year old brain around which threads I'm on this site.  Anyway, a bit of news...tested this morning after 2nd Kiev trip 2 wks ago, been convinced since tx its a negative because no symptoms (which I had last time) and lo & behold a POSITIVE.  So, phone clinic 0800 am!  Had a bhcg at 11.00. & wait all day for results - hcg level of 91 at 14 days so much better than last time - as you can tell, Im soooo cautious since I went through seven rollercoaster weeks last time, hoping the levels would gee up, not wanting to hear the words 'its an abnormal pregnancy,,, & eventually m/c whilst at friends wedding in Somerset, lovely weekend that was!  So another bloodtest on Monday and we'll see whether levels are doubling this time - then I'll allow myself to be excited!!  But just wanted to share this - albeit very early news.  We can do it us singlies.  Really felt quite hard in Kiev since everyone else was 'a couple' ... more news next wk.  Sorry I don't post that regularly!  Life takes over!  Sx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah - Congratulations on your  you must be so thrilled.  I know what you mean about being cautiously optimnistic, but it is exciting news and you can't help getting excited.  I don't care if people think I am a neurotic IVF mother, as long as there is a healthy, happy child at the end of it.

Kimberely - How are things going with the eggies?

Hollysox-fingers crossed for the 2WW you are half way there!!!

Mickle - What drug do you take for DR if you have a one off shot- and no sniffing spray??

Lou- you must thrilled to have a match I sincerely hope.

Carebear- Take care of yourself

Is there any more news of Sam and her babes?

Emma -just seen your post- Glad that hypnotherapy went well, and has got you thinking about what direction you want to go, it is tough journey TTC and emoptionally drainig. But pls do stay  on here - we also need your lucky ladybirds!


L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone....

Sarah...many many congratulations on your positive result !    Sending you lots of   and pray those blood results shoot up by Monday...     

Emma...I have just seen your post and wanted to send you a special FF  

JJ1...You enjoy being a neurotic IVF mother hun !  Hope you are taking care of yourself and the little 'un ?    

Nothing much to report from me...it's a week today since my embies were put back and I am praying they are still there safely snuggling in  

I hope you all have a nice weekend...not sure what I'm going to do, maybe have a wander round the shops window shopping with a friend...but NOT carrying anything !

Take care all x


----------



## princess-mimi

Morning ladies,

Hope your all well

Just to let you all know that my e/c went really well yesterday they got 13 eggs from the 15 follies. The embryologist rang this morning and 8 have fertilised   so she is going to ring me in the morning to see how they are developing and book a time for e/t on Monday. Thank you all for your   and support it really means alot. x

Sarah  Congratulation on your    I'm so happy for you.

JJ1  How are you feeling hun? the 30th will be here before you know it and will get to see your baby/babies on the screen.

Emma i'm sending your a big  please stay in touch we are always here.

Hollysox Your doing really well and i'm sending you lots of    

Hi to everyone else hope your all well.

Will let you know what the plans are for Monday tomorrow.

Take care and speak to you soon. 

Kimberley x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I  am in a bit of pickle at the moment, I went and had my BHCG done today at the clinic, I just wanted reassurance and the results came back as 1366, I've had no bleeding or pains but also no symptoms of pregnancy now.  I did a HPT but they would show positive at that level anyway. The nurse just rang me about 1800 this evening  with this and said I have to go for a scan and see the consultants but she can't give me a time when I can have it and the appt time with the consultant and to ring them if they haven' rung me by 1200.  I may be having a miscarriage she said or a biochemical pregnancy- but they will only know if there is a heartbeat tomorrow.  She kept saying that 'I'm sorry to give you such bad news'.
There was nothing that they can do tonight.  

So I phoned the oncall gyane consultant at home in the Trust where I work and she is going to scan me at 930 tomorrow morning, she was much more positive and reassuring and said being hysterical is not helpful if I am pregnant and that it might not be over as my levels aren't dire.  She said that I could have been carrying twin and now left with one, she was very nice.  

I forgot to ask them do you have a full bladder before this one, I'll go with a full bladder and can always pee if she says it is not needed!

Keep you fingers crossed and have positive thoughts for my poor baby.  I thought it was all too good to be true and went so smoothly.  I phoned my close friends, and my donor and his partner- I felt bad as he is going to a family emergency abroad at 0500 tomorrow.  

Hope that you are all keeping well.

L xx


----------



## CAREbear1

JJ1

Will keep you in my thoughts and fingers crossed that this is just a false alarm. Please let us know after your scan tomorrow.


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

JJ1, wishing all the stickiest, positive vibes I can send. Take the reassurance from the consultant at work. Will be thinking about you tomorrow hun.      

Kimberley, Good news about all those eggs and 8 fertilised thats great news. God luck for ET.

Sarah, Welcome and congratulations on you BFP.

Hollysox, Hope things are going fast for you.

Emma, just sending you lots of   . hope you are doing OK. Please stay with us and like Lou said we need the lucky ladybirds.

Lou, Glad you are starting again soon too.

Carebear1, How are you?

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - I'm so sorry to hear about your beta not being what you wanted. I've never had betas done and so have no personal reference. Will be keeping fingers crossed for you tomorrow that everything is OK and you and your bubba will be OK. My scans at 7 weeks have always be internal as it is clearer so an empty bladder. I'm going to be realistic now so that you are prepared (sorry) but at such an early stage a heartbeat isn't always seen so you may find that the scan may be inconclusive. Of course I'll be hoping hard that you will see that heartbeat on the scan hun    

Kimberley - well done on the eggies! Hope you got good news from the clinic today and are all set for transfer tomorrow. 

Hollysox - lovely to see you posting back here - gosh the time is flying by - you'll be testing before you know it!

Emma - Glad you feel the hypno helped but sorry to hear about your decision. Like you say though it is something you need to be sure about and there are reasons that you don't feel it's right for you. Of course you should stick around hun! Our babies will miss out on their Auntie Emma otherwise! 

Sarah - huge congrats on your BFP! I can understand you being cautious - I know that feeling all too well! Good luck for bloods tomorrow and be sure to let us know - I'd love to add another BFP to our list but won't do it until you let me know  

Carebear - hope you are feeling better as each day goes by. How did your call to the social worker go?

Mickle - have the side effects kicked in yet? Hope you're doing OK - do you have flights etc booked yet?

Well I should find out from my clinic either Mon/Tues whether they want me to start in a weeks time or whether it will be next period so I'll update when I know. 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls
Thanks for your kind words and thoughts (and ladybirds!)

Nice to hear from Emma again

Kimberly how did your ET go?

Lou did you hear from your clinic?

Hloysox- fingers crossed for you on your 2WW.

Sarah- did you have your bloods done again today? Hope all is still going well.

Carebear - How are things with you?

Mickle -what DR drug do you have as a one off injection?

I had a scan this morning at work, the consultant was very nice. There was one yolk sac but it wasn't as big as she would have liked it was 9mm by 5 mm, and she said it is a bit too early to expect a heartbeat.  The ovaries were producing whatever they were meant to be doing.  She also said that the bloods on their own are isolated and not much help, but they are lower than they would like! But she said that she thinks that there is a 50-50 chances it will progress.  So then I went to the clinic and saw the consultant, who was less optimistic but she said until next week she can't say anything definite, so I am going back next Monday afternoon, she said that a pole should have developed by then and maybe see a heartbeat and know more, she said she has seen a few pregnancies develop over the years from this stage but ideally she would have liked things to look better.  
I also asked when I could next cycle if the outcome was not good and she said 2 cycles later! So I am still in limbo!!

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks Emma- love the little guy!! Yes one step at a time, my donor is out of the country today but he will be around next week, so that will be much better if there is adverse news!

L x


----------



## CAREbear1

JJ1

It really is still limbo isn't it, but you still have hope to hang on to. We'll all be willing things along for a good result next week. Big hugs for you.


----------



## CAREbear1

Seems to be a lot happening on here and don't seem able to catch up!

JJ1- Have already posted to you but here are some extra     for you

Aweeze (Lou) - Hope you are able to start when you want. You certainly don't let the grass grow under your feet do you?  

Mickle- Keeping everything crossed for you this time too hun. Another one who doesn't seem to stand still for long!

Holysox- How is it going? Your name seems familiar, I wonder whether we have cycled together in the past?
Good luck for a positive result 

Emma- Sorry you are feeling a bit off and thinking whether your journey is at an end. I know how all-consuming this can all be, it does take over your life. I notice that you did go down the adoption line at one time. Is this something that would be worth considering again? Might be time for you to have some fun time all for yourself. Any news on the man front? Any more dates?

Kimberley- Good luck for the 2ww

Sarah- Huge congrats on the BFP. I kno you are cautious, but we will all be rooting for you.

Have I got everyone? Massive apologies if I've forgotten anyone, its not intentional. Can I blame my painkillers?

Well, I am recovering well (not fast enough for me, but then I think I have this impatience gene that you all seem to have!  ) I'm off work until after Christmas and have been so lucky to have visitors every day, so I'm not lonely, but have started to want to get out a bit. Got taken out for lunch by a friend today which was lovely to get out. Was knackered after but worth it!
Big news is that I phoned social services today to get the ball rolling for adoption. Lovely lady on the phone and she is sending me an info pack out, which I fill in and request a visit from a social worker. Very excited, but reckon I will also be getting impatient further down the line as I know it a long process. Emma- any tips?

Hope Sam is okay, any news?

xxx


----------



## aweeze

A quickie from me for JJ1 - glad it wasn't bad news and there is still hope there. Sending lots of         to you and that little bubba. Hope he/she stays safe and snuggled up and that you get some good news next week. 

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

JJ1, So sorry there was no conclusive news but glad that it wasn't all bad. Wishing you more      . 

My down regging drug is called Gonapeptyl. Have had a stinking headache, think it must be due to this. 

Carebear1 glad you are feeling better. Take it slowly but you need to get out of the house from time to time otherwise you'll go crazy. Sounds like you have lots of lovely friends.

Lou, I have booked flights, off on the 7th Dec, have a slight problem as don't know if Mum will make it as she is still unwell. I really hope she can. Hope you here from the clinic soon hun..

Hollysox, hang on in there. What is your actual test date?

Emma, hi.

Kimberley, When is ET, must be today. Good luck for 2WW.

Sarah, How are you?

Love to all

Mickle xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies

just a quick post

I had my e/t yesterday morning, had a 6 cell and 5 cell embryo put back ( wasn't told what grading they were) the other 5 that had divided weren't suitable for freezing which was a shame. so I'm doing my pregnancy test on the 1st December.

I'm still feeling quite sore down there and getting a few cramps, not sure if this is normal or not?

JJ1  sending you a big    and  lots of    for next week.

Love and best wishes to everyone else, hope your all ok.

Take care

Kimberley  x x x


----------



## aweeze

Hi all

Kimberley well done on ET - lots of luck for the 2ww. Feeling sore down there isn't unusual but just keep on "eye" on it - my clinic did allow paracetamol if necessary. 

Right..... my news! Check out the ticker!!!!! Yep - I'm stabbing from next Monday! Spoke to my nurse tonight - and we worked out dates. It means I'll be doing Buserelin for 4 weeks to avoid xmas shutdown but I've done that on my last 2 cycles anyhow and will start stimms on Boxing Day with an estimated date for EC of 8th Jan all being well!!!! 

I also have an appointment with the consultant on Monday to go through my last 2 cycles and the m/c's and plan any additional drugs etc for this try. It's all happening!!!! Hurrah!

Love and hugs to you all 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- Great to hear that you have your plans back on track, I sincerely hope this works out for you.

Kimberley-Good luck for the 2WW fingers crossed for you.

Mickle your plans also spring into action soon.  I hope that you Mum can make it with you.

Carebear I do hope that you get better soon it is a long process.  Your adoption sounds very exciting, my friend went to an open evening and had her first social worker visit on Monday - we were saying how exciting it could all be soon. They told her if she is accepted that she could be a mummy by next Dec. 

I had acupuncture today and he seemed positive and was trying his best to help me and my baby stay with me.

L x


----------



## LiziBee

Sam P news this way......
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=75889.0#new


----------



## aweeze

What fantastic news to start a Friday off with! Our lovely Sam is a Mummy!!!!   I am so delighted that both arrived safe and healthy and are doing so well - it's brill!   and what lovely names she has chosen!

Just had a look at the sweep stake (page 1) and not one person reckoned that it would be 2 girls   so she beat us there. I was closest on date as I guessed today (24th) so just one day out! I was also closest with weights but only coz I guessed the lowest - so all in all I think there is just won winner in more ways than one and that's SAM!!!

Gotta dash now - am just soooo excited for her - hope we get piccies soon!!!! 

Lou
X


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies,

Hollysox     for tomorrow sending you lots of    

I'm now on day 5 of my 2ww and i can't believe how slow if it going!!!! haven't noticed any signs yet( not sure what day i may start noticing any?) but Ive started feeling a bit more tired since yesterday so not sure if thats a sign or not?!

My friends and my goddaughter have come over from Spain today for a week which is nice as i haven't seen my goddaughter Sophia for 3 months and have missed her terribly . They usually stay with me put because i need to take things a bit easy there staying with other friends as she's a very active 18 month old.

Hope everyone is well.

Take care

Kimberley  x x x


----------



## CAREbear1

...... and from me Holysox

xxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Aweeze   for monday with the start of your down regging.  x x x


----------



## mickle

Hi guys,

Great news about Sam and her wee little girls.

Hollysocks, sending you lots of     and  for testing.

Kimberley,  the 2WW is a killer hang on in ther, glad you have a distraction in the form of your goddaughter.

Lou, Not long hun hope your ok.

JJ1, thinking off you.

Emma, hi there.

Sarah, How are you doing?

Well I am just on the count down and waiting for AF which should arrive in the next few days. Hope its not late.   

Love 

Mickle


----------



## CAREbear1

AF dance for you Mickle- and forgiveness for missing me off your post


----------



## mickle

Oh my goodness how could I forget you Carebear, Lots of get well love, 

From a very sorry Mickle.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh my Gosh Sam is a MUMMY Yippee!

Congratulations to Sam and her beautiful babies- and they are obviously fighters and doing so well out of NICU already, and such lovely names too- can't wait to see their pictures.

*[size=22pt]   CONGRATULATIONS SAM ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABIES  [size=22pt]*

Take care everyone much dash will post later
L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hello all...Firstly many congrats to Sam on the birth of her baby girls...

I'm apologising in advance to this 'me' post...Just thought I'd update you on what's been happening.

On Monday I started to have some brown discharge (sorry tmi) the hospital told me to increase the pessaries and rest up...I have done my test this morning and it is a BFN for me   I have rang and told the clinic and they have told me to continue with the meds and restest on Monday so long as the discharge doesn't go red...so, I'm in limbo.  In my heart of hearts I know it will still be negative on Monday and feel devastated....AGAIN !  I know I am lucky this time to have some frosties but I still feel like s**t....

Wishing you all a much better weekend...Take care everyone xxx


----------



## CAREbear1

Hollysox

Hang in there until Monday. Sending you big hugs and


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi me again (can't you tell I'm off work and resting!)  

Just want to say also good luck to JJ1 and Lou for Monday

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox- I hope that everything goes well for you on Monday, and the discharge stops, rest I've got my fingers crossed    for you - it is such a worry this IVF business!!

Lou- Best of Luck for Mon and you consultation 

Carebear-glad to so hear that you are resting and taking it easy!! and getting better each day.

Mickle- How is the Down regging going do you have headaches.Is your mum out of hospital now?

Kimberley- I hope that you are ok how is it going and had fun with your god daughter.

Emma - What are you up to missy? anymore news from the man

Lou as you were the winner   on Sam's babies competition    shall I do you the honours of blowing you the bubbles prize?  

My scan is on Monday, my donor's partner is coming with me for support - I am dreading it in a way, but I hopefully will get reassurance. 

  
Take care
L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

Will try again. Have written this post 4 times now keep pressing something that deletes the lot. I will concentrate this time.

Hollysox, sending you lots of     thoughts for tomorrow and hope things start to look brighter.

JJ1, I really feel for you hun it must have been a real hard week for you in limbo land. Really hope you get some positive news tomorrow and you see that heartbeat   

Lou, big day for you tomorrow too. Hope you have got your questions ready for tomorrow and you get a plan you are happy with.   

Kimberley, hope things are going a bit quicker and you had a good weekend with goddaughter.

Carebear Hi there,

Hi Auntie Emma,

Mum has been discharged from hospital which is good news. The consultant has said she can fly to Greece after all so thats good. I have had a really nasty sore throat and cough so feeling a bit sorry for myself. No real side effects from injection the occasional headache but not much else so far. I have had some egg white CM which is a bit odd has anyone else had that?

Hoping we get lots of good news on the thread tomorrow, sleep well my FF.

Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

Hi...

No good news from me I'm afraid...another BFN test this morning  

I have an appointment on Wednesday to see what happens next...

I'm sorry for the lack of personals but I did want to especially mention JJ1...I am hoping and praying everything will be ok for your scan today hun  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## mickle

Hollysox,

So sorry to hear your news. Its so hard this IVF thing. Take good care of yourself   

Mickle x


----------



## princess-mimi

Hollysox,

I'm so sorry to hear bout your news sending you a big   we are always here. Take care of yourself. x

JJ1  Hope your scan goes well today, i've been thinking bout you and sending you lots of    

Carebear  Hope your ok hun, good luck for Friday i'm sure you'll have a great time. Lets us know how it goes. 

As for me i'm now on day8 can't wait for Friday to finally come!! Had a lovely time with my god daughter on Saturday i can't believe how much she has developed in 3 months!! I picked her up without thinking how heavy she has got, i started having dull cramping pains in my lower stomach later that night which lasted for a few hrs i got all emotional couldn't stop crying for 20 mins .
Yesterday morning i started having a soreness in the gland and outer area of my (.)(.) which i've never had before. Has anyone else had that?  I'm hoping these could be positive signs! Along with the dull ache i had again this morning for 2 hrs.

Sorry if i've gone on a bit.

Best wishes to you all

Kimberley x x x


----------



## CAREbear1

Hello, not a good day it seems  

Hollysox- so sorry hun, wish it had worked out differently

JJ1- Hoping you had good news today

Aweeze- Hope today went well and you are ready for your next take-off!

Mickle- Thanks for posting to me   Glad its good news about your mum. Take care of your sore throat- whisky and honey and lemon? I'm also curious when you fly out.

Kimberley- Hoping you've got positive signs. If you aren't on Cyclogest, could be implantation?   fingers crossed

Aunty Emma (nice name)- Thanks for the info about the starting process, would be great to have your advice as I get to each step. I was so nervous (I didn't phone when I originally said I would because of being nervous) The social worker sounded so lovely, I wanted to ask if she would be mine! She sent me the forms which I've already filled in and sent back and have now ordered books etc to start my research. I am keeping an open mind, but know there is a lack of young babies, especially for singles, so may opt for China (just the added difficulty and time span is putting me off this). I know you didn't actually get to the adoption stage, would you mind me asking what happened? Perhaps you could IM me- if that is too nosy, please ignore, but just wondered if its something I need to look out for as a single person. I seem very pre-occupied about being judged, as I would like a child as young as possible. My reasons are that being on my own I only have me to deal with problems with no direct support of a partner. The message seems to be you have to be ready to take any age, and with problems? I already know I'm not super-woman and I will have to continue working. Now its me waffling!   What will the next step be now I've sent the forms in?

Good luck with the fostering- hey we are creating even more diversity on our thread! and the man situation sounds great. My man/ friend hasn't even visited me whilst I've been ill! Ex- man/ friend!!!  Mind you think I'll steer clear whilst I'm being assessed, don't want to be judged on that either!

I'm now out of pain, and enjoying being off work  . Got taken out for lunch today by a friend and my days are so full, I wonder how I have time to work! Love being a lady 'wot' lunches  

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Hollysox so sorry to hear your news  

Kimberley I had a few dull aches in the lower pelvis and also the boobies felt heavier, some people complain of soreness.    Fingers crossed for you. Are you also on cyclogest or injections as they can cause boob changes!

Lou How was you consultation today?

Emma you have been busy in the mean time, great to hear from , and the that the man is still on the scene and partying !!  

Carebear My friend is also at the same stage as you in the adoption process, she has been to an open evening and had a SW visit and they have decided that she can have an application form, and do her study course in Dec. She hopes that there are some other single women on it as well.  They were hopeful that she could have a child by next Dec, so she is now telling her friends it is very exciting.

Mickle not long until your trip to Greece!!Glad your mum is fit as you.

I had my scan today, my donor's partner came with me, and we were kept waiting for about 20 mins which was the worst bit, as I'd kept myself busy at work this morning etc.  Then we went in, and the older scanning kept calling him 'The boy'! and we thankfully saw a beating heart on the scan, it is still smaller than its dates and the heart is beating slower than they say they usually do at the moment. So another scan next week next Monday.  But it is amazing to see the heart beating, just hope it keeps beating and quickens up.

Take care
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Hi all

Hollysox - I'm so sorry hun. I was so hoping that you were going to be lucky this time. I know it's all very raw at the moment but if you haven't explored immune system issues, it might be worth enquiring about them at your follow up on Wednesday. I've had the level 1 clotting screens which have come back negative but my consultant is putting me on prednisolone for this cycle in case it could be my NK Cells attacking my embies. 

JJ1 - oh I have been hoping that no news is good news where you are concerned and you have posted while I have been typing! Well that is good news that yu have a heartbeat - OK so you can't relax just yet but everyday is a step closer hunny - sending lots of         to you and your little bubba! 

Kimberley - I always forget about not picking up my niece during my 2ww. It's so hard not to do it too when they come running at you with their armes in the air! With my (.) (.) it's always been my nipples that have become sore and very sensitive  - it could be a positive sign hun. 

Emma - blimey you are cramming alot in at the moment. Great news on the fostering, that's always been in the back of my mind as something that I might do. Well done on the reflexology and you dark horse! Having new blokie on the go after all and keeping it to yerself! Good on ya girl!! Oh and don't you think you're gonna get away with that feeling a fraud line - you're part of the thread and that's that 

Mickle - great news on your Mum and that she'll be able to go with you to Greece in fact, it's probably just what she needs - some nice warm sunshine and you'll feel so much better having some company with you. 

Carebear - glad to hear you sounding so positive about the adoption stuff and great news that you are now out of pain and living it up a bit! When do you have to go back to work?

Well, my visit to the clinic went Ok and I saw the consultant. She reviewed my clotting screens and confirmed that I am apparently completely normal  well, as far as the test show  We discussed the possibility of NK Cells and she said she would like me to try the steroids on this cycle. She did say that 1 in 5 pregnancy's m/c so it could still just be bad luck in my case but as they carry little risk and are easy to take - 4 tablets daily, they are worth a try. So I am home with my drugs, needles and sharps bucket and all set for the off. I should have done my first jab today but she said it wouldn't make any difference if I did it in the morning. 

Lou
X


----------



## CAREbear1

JJ1- Was waiting for you to post. So pleased you saw a baby and the heart beating. Keeping everything crossed for a catch up with size and speed up of beat! xxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Morning ladies,

Hope your all well.

JJ1  I'm so pleased you had good news hun, it must of been amazing seeing the little heartbeat  

As for me feeling quite emotional and low today, i'm hating these final few days. will try my best not to buy the dreaded pee sticks today. I don't think it's helped that my urine infection has come back again! i only finished the last course last tues and had to go back to the docs on fri!! They think i may be starting to become immune to the anti b's now which is all i need!!! I've had 5 extra courses of anti b's along with the normal one i take nightly for the past 6 weeks!!!

Sorry for moaning to you all.

Take care speak to you all soon

Kimberley x x x


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

JJ1, soo glad it was positive and you saw the heartbeat hun, things have progressed which is excellent I hope  they continue too. I have a big feeling they will.   

Hollysox, Hope you are feeling a little less sad today    

Kimberley, hang on in there honey the 2WW is a killer but you're almost there.   Don't use the  pee sticks it will not make you feel better, its too early   . Your not moaning hun.

Carebear, glad your feeling better and out off pain. The adoption stuff sounds great if not a little nerve racking. I would off been nervous about that phone call as I was with my first ttc phonecall.

Emma, wow the man is still around thats great and very exciting we can all live our love lives through you?   Fostering sounds an amazing idea. Well done on passing your reflexology diploma. You clever thing.  

Lou, glad consultancy went well and you have a plan with the steroids. Good luck for your first day off D/R today. 

Still waiting for AF    Come on witch.

Mickle


----------



## sarahz

Update & bad news:  Im never going to trust a positive again - this is the second time this has happened.  The hcg levels just not rising sufficiently again so all over, off meds, big bleed, etc etc & coincided with the world's worse flu so have literally emerged from 6 days in bed.  So need some time to come to terms with this AGAIN!!!  Have made appointment with Prof at Bridge clinic where I go to see if there's any inkling as to why, I realise prob not, but there are age (although donor assisted) and blood pressure meds which I want to double-check, etc etc.  Just feel numb really & feeling like I can't really cope with too much extra work in office etc, just want a nice quiet life for a few months.  Just can't cope with the concept of having to schlepp all the way to bloody Kiev, stay in this gulag dump of a hotel, kill time for days on end, AAAGGGHHH, and pay loads of extra money I don't have - sorry, starting a major rant, so I'll close for now.  Sorry will pop in again when I've recovered a bit more.  Really feeling the pressure of doing this singly at the moment, no-one to bounce-off or feel supported by..Sx


----------



## mickle

Sarah,

I am so sorry to hear about your BFP and that you have had the flu. Thats just awful. Emma is right come on here anytime you want and get it off your chest, it really will help.

Your right its so hard doing it all on your own but I try and tell myself when I have thoses thoughts that if I had a man he might not say the right thing at the right time anyway. I'm not being down on men as I'm sure there are some out there who are really supportive.

Take time and don't stress yourself with work take some time out if you can so you can come to terms with this latest loss. 

Mickle x


----------



## jules_b

Oh sarah, so sorry to hear your news . You must been feeling very disappointed and miserable , especially when your unwell aswell. I know I cannot say or do anything to help you but if you want to rant Im hear to listen ...

Hope in time you can make strong decisions about moving forward but in the mean time , pamper yourself and relax 

x


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Just a quickie from me. Got home with the wins on Saturday. Feeling fine and they are just wonderful. Have to wake them up to feed them every three hours, due to them being small. They either sleep or lay in the Moses basket looking around.
Will catch up with everyone's news soon. ave internet probs so still have to come round to their very proud Grandparents' house to use the internet.
Huge thanks to Lizi for keeping everyone informed. You're a star.

Love to all Sam xx


----------



## CAREbear1

wehay! Sam is back with us   Can't wait to see piccies

xxx


----------



## mickle

Hi Sam,

Big congratulations and welcome home. Can't wait to see photos off the twins, you have all done so well to get home so soon what strong ladies you are.  

Love Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

HI Everyone  

Sarahz...oh I feel for you hun...  You have been through so much... 

Kimberley...any news yet hun ?  Keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Emma...so sorry to hear about your man trouble hun   Maybe one of the builders will take a look in your knicker drawer and take a fancy to you ?  

Lou...I asked about those tests yesterday but the consultant didn't think they would be worth my while to have them ?!  So, no go there then...Other than that my appointment was ok once I'd calmed down...AF had just arrived so was not in the best of moods anyway   He said he had been totally stunned to find out my tx had failed as my embies had been fantastic !  He told me he'd asked the embryologist if he'd been wrong to tell me I only had a 5% chance of success before ET and she said yes, in her opinion it was more like a 30% chance of success...although lovely to hear, it doesn't explain why my little stars decied not to stay...all he said was that it was just bad luck !  He has given my 3 options...use my frozen embies on a FET...do a fresh cycle which will hopefully leave me with more frosties to put with the other 3 I have already....or, go for donor eggs...What do I do girls ?  Any feed back would be wonderful....Right now though I just need to hide away a lick my wounds.  I feel drained, devastated and totally fed up   However, I dont want to put a downer on the thread so I am going to end here before I depress you all...

Before I do go though, Sam...just to say congratulations on your twins....you must be over the moon with happiness...well done you !     

Take care everyone, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies,

Hollysox  Go with whatever you feel comfortable doing hun. Sending you a big  . x

Emma  I'm sorry things aren't working out hun, maybe if you back off from him it might give him the kick up the bum he needs and make him realise how wonderful you truly are. x

Sam  Welcome home with your special little girls. Can't wait to see some photo's soon. x

As for me i'm feeling a little better then Tuesday, still feeling quite emotional though . Took my friend and my god daughter back to the airport yesterday and broke down crying when they left. Got myself a bit worked up as well last night, i had a little light pink spotting when wiping myself after having a wee (sorry if thats TMI!) got myself that worked up that i was sick!!!! I was fine after as didn't have anymore after that differently need to calm down and relax, letting myself get far to worked up during these 2WW. I feel fine today bar feeling quite tired.

Going to the clinic tomorrow morning to do my test. Will let you know the outcome.    Please be positive.......

Take care everyone



Kimberley x x x


----------



## CAREbear1

Sarahz- so sorry honey, nothing I can say to make you feel better, but sending you some hugs and love. It is harder on your own- but you have us! Would you have to wait a long time if you did tx here rather than going to Kiev? Would it make things a bit easier for you, travel-wise? Give yourself time hun and let us support you with whatever you decide. Hope the flu goes soon 

JJ1- sending you growth and quickening heartbeat vibes! xxx    

Aunty Em- You sound down chuck! sending you big hugs too . Just a thought, if the man didn't want to spend time with you, he wouldn't be asking to see you, just a thought. BUT you are right about wanting to have someone who is mad over you as you are them. I have been with someone on and off over the last year who was very non-commital and when we went on holiday this summer I realised neither of us really felt enough about each other. I actually love living on my own at the mo (apart from having to ring my own ambulance and ending up leaving it far later than was wise). Like you say about your bathroom, I get such a thrill when I have something done in my house, and I LOVE the fact that it is decorated completely to my taste and not my ex-husbands and I can get proper workmen in and not have his DIY efforts   I particularly love my bedroom which is white and pale pink- very grown up girly! Have you had a complete refit in the bathroom? and just think you can have candles and girly products all over without having to share space with men's stuff! ENOUGH! We must not be seen as a man-hating thread  
Thank you for your support re adoption- prepare to have your brains picked a lot! Funny I always worry about my knicker draw too!

Kimberley- stay strong hun- keeping everything crossed for a positive result tomorrow. Let us know. The fact that the small bleed stopped is a good sign- implantation? Anyhow, no point guessing, you will know tomorrow. Good luck    

Holysox- Thinking of you hun. What does your clinic recommend you do? You have had a BFP before, so your eggs are capable. If you can afford another fresh cycle, maybe it would be worth using your own eggs again. Really though your clinic will be the best bet to voice your questions and see what they think. I know you asked for opinions, but I'm rubbish at that! What do you reckon deep in your heart. I always trust my instinct- but I can't say its always right!  Like you said though you need time to lick your wounds and rest now. 

Mickle-   so you are down on men too? Has AF shown. If not an AF dance for you 

Lou- How is the stabbing going? Massive     for you. I go back to work after Christmas, all being well.

Gosh I'm long-posting today! Well I've had a lovely day today starting with going with my friend and her little ones to a soft-play centre, great fun. Then I had a facial (friend bought me a pampering voucher for my birthday) and my eyebrows done. Haven't had them done since before I went into hospital, so I was really ashamed of them and kept putting my fringe over them   Another bonus of no man- can let eyebrows grow to disgusting lengths   Went and had lunch in bistro type place, didn't feel funny about being on own as there were quite a few others the same and read the paper. Then did a bit of Christmas shopping, even bought myself a bracelet too! Thought i might start a trend for singles- rather than buy your partner a present, you spend the equivalent on yourself   so i have a few more bits to add to my Christmas box!   Had nails done, dad came for tea and put my new stairs banister up and now........ I'm pooped! Just enough energy to type! Also phoned social services to check they got my forms.

and now to bed......

Lots of love girls


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

I can't belive it I have just lost my long personal post!!!!!!Aaghhh

Firstly Mummy Sam- congratulations it must be wonderful to have your girls home with you at long last. Best of Luck to you and your family.

Kimberley- wishing you all the best for tomorrow and test day and of course for a .

Emma- You do deserve a fantastic relationship. My friend said it was when she changed her mind after a bad marriage and lots of failed relationships and she decided that she deserved a great relationship and nothing else then she found it.

Sarah- How are you doing a hug for you.

Mickle - Not long before you are flying off you must be so organised going away from home to cycle.

Carebear- I hope that you are feeling better, wishing you loads of luck for your adoption process.  

Hollysox- Sorry to hear that you have been feeling down. Have you made any decisions yet?  I do think life is easier when we have no choices- I have no snowbabies, so they are not an option.

Lou- Hopefully this is third time lucky for you.  I was thinking, just because this effects me I am rehsus negative and my donor is positive, so I will need anti D injections, during or after this pregnancy, and if you miscarry as your body builds up antibodies with incompatibilty- have they checked your donors rhesus factors if you are negative.

I went to a George Michael concert last night, it was great, but I kept thinking 'Don't  dance, think of your baby!  My next scan is Monday, hopefully the heartbeat will have sped up and the  size grown more-I have just opened a copy of a letter to my GP and reading "We have concerns regarding the vaibilty of this pregnancy" seems so harsh and they never said that directly to me.....

Take care ladies.

L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi guys,

Have to make it a quick one have just got home after leaving the house at 06-45 his morning. Went to Accu then babysitting for nieces.

Kimberley, just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow.   

The    is now very late. I am usually so regular the more I think about the more stressed it makes me. Had accu today so hope that works. Obviously have flight booked so a little concerning. Phoned clinic nothing I can do but wait. 

Will catch up with personals soon.

Mickle


----------



## princess-mimi

Morning girls,

thank you all for thinking of me, just getting ready to leave for the hospital. Haven't slept well. No AF signs at all so hopefully could be good news         Please be positive......  Appointment at 11.30,
will be back on later with some news.

Take care everyone and have a lovely day.

Kimberley x x x


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies,

I am so pleased to tell you i got a   i can't believe it i'm in shock!!!! 

Have to continue taking cycogest and my 6 1/2 week scans booked for 21st Dec.

Thank you all so much for being so supportive.

Take care 

Kimberley x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberley CONGRATULATIONS on your wonderful news 

I think it is Emma's lucky ladybirds doing it again!!!!

Hopeful there will be a few more on the thread soon!!!

Mickle hope your AF turns up.

L xx

Emma Hope you packed your boots are are heading into the hills with mysterious man.  Although if any man asked me to bring my walking boots I'd be off like a shot- I'm much more of a high heels fan!!!


----------



## CAREbear1

Congratulations kimberley- Fab news yeee haaaaaaa xxx


----------



## mickle

Huge congratulations to Kimberley on your  . Thats great news.

No AF got home from work can't stop crying don't know if that means AF is on its way, Just don't know whats up.    

Will catch up with personels when I can see the computer screen.

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle - Hope you are feeling ok after a sleep  There is always the   lurking to put the spanner in the works!!  My acupunturist  said that when you are DRing that AF can arrive late, or sometime not at all, mine was a couple of days late despite usually being like clockwork.  He said clinics man scan if you are a few days later than expected.  It makes it so much more difficult for you when you have flights to plan. Maybe give them a call and ask...
Thinking of you
L xx


----------



## mickle

Thanks for replying L, 

Feeling a bit better this am. Spoke to clinic they said not too worry there will be plenty off time and AF wil come. Gonna go for a ride on my bike, they told me not to do that in 2WW so maybe will bring on uterine contraction and AF. I would try standing on head if it would help   .

Hope you are well,

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Hello all! Just a quickie from me to say

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS KIMBERLEY![/fly]

Mickle - try sticking a pair of white trousers on for your cycle ride - that should do the trick! 

JJ1 - lots of luck for your scan tomorrow 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Emma -glad you enjoyed the walking and weekend!! Most men are commimment phobes, but some obviously come round! and you said that he likes you, so there is a start!  You never know your next party might be the Oscars/BAFTAs with him!!

Hope that your doggie is feeling better. They are such a worry when they are ill, and always so faithful.

Mickle- hope AF has turned up!

Lou- anymore news from your clinic, or are you waiting to start DRing now!!!

Kimberely- has it sunk in your are going to be a mummy yet??

Sarah and Hollysox- love to you both

my scan is tomorrow afternoon- just hope that the heartbeat is there and has speeded up although sometime inside me is sayoing 'don't get too excited' and the Internet is a dangerous thing, as I've found studies about low heartbeats at less than 8 week is a pronostic factor for pregnancy demise before 12 weeks etc etc! 

My fingers are crossed and I haven't really done much this weekend as I didn't want to stress it!

L xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies,


  Emma  i'm glad you enjoyed your weekend, I bet your feet are still killing you bless ya!!!  make sure you give them a long soak tonight.

  JJ1     for tomorrow hun i'm sure you will see a good strong heartbeat i'm sure of it. Try not to worry.

  Mickle  How are you feeling? i hope AF will turn up very soon.

  Carebear  How are you hun, hope your feeling better.


  As for me i think i'm still in shock! I don't think it's going to sink in until i see the baby on the scan, i can't wait for that now role on the 21st!! 

  Thank you all so much for support and kindness

  Take care

Kimberley x x x


----------



## mickle

Hi,

JJ1, Hope things went well for you today and your little bean has a good strong heartbeat. 

Lou, Hope that d/r is going well. 

Kimberley, How are you feeling? 

Auntie Emma, if you like him go for it, but your right don't tell him that, play it cool honey. 

Hollysox, How you doing? Hope time is healing things for you.  

CCarebear, Hows the rehab going? 

I am still without   clinic have advised me to take progesterone tablets fot two days then stop. This shoul bring on AF. Means I will need to change my flights at great expense. Oh well nothing I can do but remain calm and go with it. Quite hard when your going through one of the most stressful things in your life   


Love Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 
Just a quick post I have lost my baby- there was no heartbeat on the scan yesterday and it hadn't grown much since the previous week.  So lots of tears yesterday, and am now waiting for the inevitable to happen.  I have to arrange a follow up appt with the clinic, and plan ahead for either next cycle or change clinic etc.  
They said to let this pass and have another normal period and then start cycling again, Lou is this what you did or did you start on the next cycle?  Otherwise I won't be able to start until Feb/Mar time.

Take care and good luck to you all.
L xx


----------



## aweeze

L - I am so sorry. Life can be so bl**dy cruel.   I had a feeling I would log on to this news as I saw you on-site last night and you didn't post - I opened this thread this morning hoping and praying that my suspicions would be wrong. As you know, I know what you are going through and I'm here for you either on here or by PM hunny. 

With my first MC, I had an ERPC which as you know scapes the lining very thin so although I was told by my clinic that I could go from my next period, they did a scan first to check womb lining quality. 

With my second, I passed it naturally, had AF 5 weeks later and started DR on day 21 so exactly what has been suggested to you. 

Thinking of you hun 

Lou
X


----------



## sarahz

Dear Girls - thanks so much for your very sweet messages, I really appreciate them, I just couldn't really bear to look on the site recently , the flu really knocked me sideways as well and I've only just finishing bleeding, seemed to go on for ages, and I just couldn't really face the world and everyone in it, but thanks so much for your support, even though it's 'virtual', to know we're all real people, doing this & coping with it, and supporting each other, is so touching, so thank you.  Sorry I only pop in occasionally - seem to have got busy again workwise.

I've got a follow-up appointment at the Bridge next Tuesday so will go in with a list of questions - if anyone has any thoughts about what to query/ask, I'd be interested to hear.  I realise they can probably only speculate as to why I've had two positives followed by hormone levels not increasing sufficiently but any theories or questions to ask appreciated - e.g. am I taking right blood pressure meds, is it due to blood pressure anyway, any polyps etc, am I too old to be trying? - I know it's really probably just tough luck.  

Anyway, thanks and bye for now.  Sarahz


----------



## mickle

JJ1, I am so sad to hear your news you must be devastated, actually I cannot imagine how you must be feeling. I just can't believe it I thought it was going to be all ok.    

Lots of love and  

Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...I have just come home from a weekend in London and logged on to see how you are all doing...

JJ1...oh hunny I am so, so sorry to see your news   The very same thing happened to me so I know the pain you are feeling...This is such a devastating thing to happen and my heart truly goes out to you...Please take care of yourself  

I'll catch up with you all again tomorrow but I just needed to say a special hello to JJ1....

Take care everyone, my love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Just a quick note for JJ1


    I'm so truly sorry to hear your news hun, my heart goes out to you i was hoping you would be getting good news.  I'm sure this is a very  hard time for you now but remember we are all always here for you  when ever you need a chat or support.

Take care hun

Kimberley x x x


----------



## mickle

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all ok. I am off to Greece tomorrow still no AF but hopeful it will come soon. Will have to extend flights so hopefully I won't get stuck in Greece for Christmas. Just wanted to say bye bye for now. Will try and post in Greece.

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Wishing you all the very best for your trip Mickle. Hoping AF arrives soon for you and you are home safe and sound for christmas with some excess baggage in tow.

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle Have a safe flight and I hope your cycle goes well.  Fingers crossed it is your lucky time.
L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Emma - have a fantastic time in NY- you lucky thing- and a great exchange rate for all the shopping as well!

Lou- Thanks so much for the info, I went well armed to the appt today.  But he did seem to say I had come back too early to plan the next cycle and need to get through this first.  

They offered to do an ERPC for me asap if I wanted, and also analyse the baby to see if there were chromosomal abnormalities, but there was no guarantee they would find anything.  I had already opted to wait and see if nature takes it course,and thought it was starting to today, but was obviously a false alarm! He said he doesn't think any woman should be left in limbo if they don't want to be. I will have a scan next week and ring him on Thursday with the results, if it is incomplete or there is nothing happening then I can go in they do them on the end of the EC lists that are 7 days a week.

I asked if we could investigate to try and find out why and also reduce the chances of it happening again.  He has agreed to investigate my bloods for tumour markers, and a long list of other tests, lupus etc and the tests Lou had except Natural killer cells! He said I would have to pay for them as the NHS won't do them, and one needs to go to Chicago.  He also recommended a hysteroscopy and irrigation of the uterus before another cycle to see if there are polyps or fibroids not picked up on scans, and then he said it also flushes the toxins and stretches the cervix and is good for a month or so.

He said that by doing PGS on the embryos- to see if it was nature just doing its own natural selection this time, and if I had PGS and they examine the embryos first and not implant any abnormal ones. He also suggested letting the next embryos go to blastocytes- so that they are 5 days old, which is closer to natures 9 day of implantation, he said we are trying to get a younger and smaller celled embryo do what is meant to happen to a embryo with greater cells and 9 days old, and blastocyte is near the age for nature.

He also meantion Vitamin S and told be to google it as something was published in New Scientist. can't remember what this was about.

I also need to get anti D treatment as I am rhesus negative and my donor is rhesus positive and I have had my first pregnancy so will have developed antibodies now.

So my head is buzzing but he said none of this can be done until I am no longer pregnant.
He said to come back in Jan/Feb and maybe cycle in March.

Anyway folks no time for personals as I am dropping asleep.

Love to you all
L xx


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - Blimey! How thorough was your doc? It was an awful lot to take in. I hope you're OK hunny  - Sadly I know what it's like sitting and waiting for the inevitable to happen - a horrible place to be.  I'm thinking of you  

Emma - have a fabbie time in NY - if you're baggage is a little heavier it's coz I'll be stowed away in there! I don't know how I managed to miss that Lottie has been poorly  . Gad to hear sheseems to be on the mend now. Oh and by the way loving the new pic of her 

Love and hugs to everyone else. 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

We have been quiet on here for a bit, but I guess Mickle is in Greece and hopefully all is well for her, and Emma is living it up in NY City! Lucky lady.

Carebear - Have you had anymore news from the SW's? My friend has just started her 4 day study course, there are 2 single women and one couple she dreaded being the only single one there.

Kimberley- How are you feeling? and signs and symptoms yet? Not long unitl your scan and a lovely Christmas present. I had a scan a week after getting a positive result and then weekly after that.

Holysox- How are you hun?

Sarah- How did your Bridge appt go last Tuesday? Who do you see there? I have seen Mr Shaw recently, as he did all my treatment this cycle.

Lou- Not long until you start DRegging. My clinic said to leave it until at least March before starting another cycle.

Take care and hope that you are all well.
L xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi everyone

Have been visiting my brother down south and only just got back, but wanted to say Hi. Have been logging on at his to read but not post.

So sorry JJ1 to see your updated news. Good luck for next time armed with the test results.

Good luck Lou

Safe flight Mickle

Will be back soon

xxx


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - you are right it has been quiet in here   - christmas is coming and everyone is busy getting ready no doubt. 

OK I don't do this often but here goes - I'm having a bit of a meltdown moment! 

Firstly, I have been DR for 13 days now and still not a hint of AF turning up. My 1st cycle she arrived on day 12 of DR and 2nd cycle she arrived bang on 7 days. The thing is my baseline scan is on the Tuesday before the clinic closes for xmas on the Thursday and I'm supposed to start stimms the following Tuesday (Boxing Day). If I'm not DR'd in time for the scan then they will either abandon or keep me on DR until 2nd Jan when they can re-scan me. Why oh why does this have to happen to me right now? Yeh I know there is still 9 days until the scan and she could still arrive - I'm just feeling very pessimistic right now. 

Secondly, my 1st bubba's EDD was 11th December (tomorrow) and I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps that I should be bringing him/her into the world around about now. It's so tough to see the babies from my first cycle buddy thread arriving (although I am obviously pleased for those families) - I just wish it was me and I wasn't still stuck at the starting blocks. 

So there we go - my meltdown of the moment. Sorry ladies. 

Will be back for personals when I'm feeling a bit more like me again! 

Lou
XX


----------



## weeble

Lou, am sending you a huge big (((((((((HUGGLE)))))))). DD are so hard to deal with. 

Really hope the old witch turns up for you very very soon.   

You know where I am if you need me.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- Sending you a hug , like weeble said the Due dates must be a nightmare. I think acknowledge it in some way special to you, after all we are mummy's to an angel, and they are our babies forever, however short they were in our lives, we will never forget them.

Maybe the stress of everything is keeping AF at bay.....cruel old cow as she is . Look how she played games with Mickle waiting to get on her plane as well!!

Here is an AF dance for you.
            

Like you said you have a few days for baseline scan to see.

Take care and look after yourself.
L xx


----------



## mickle

Hello Ladies,

It arrived was I glad to see it I can tell you. Lou I know how very annoying it can be and I don't know what to suggest as none of it helped me. Its them damn drugs playing with your mind and body and just hang in there honey. Sending you Af dance         

The EDD must be so hard my darling, thinking off you and your little baby today. 

JJ1, glad to have you back posting and a very thorough plan in hand. 

Emma, Hope NY is good fun I went near Christmas a few years ago and had a fab time. Lovely cold sunny days, shopping and eating out. Went too quickly though.

Carebear1, hollysox, Kimberley, Sarah and anyone else Iv'e missed Hi.

Well I had a scan when I got here and all my polycystic bits had gone but i had a cyst on my right ovary that was in danger of cancelling the whole thing. I had my Eastrodiol taken and was 11 so they feel i have D/R and the cyst is not making hormones so I could start stimms. Day 3 today.

Unfortunately I will have to extend stay and they are not even sure if i will have ET before Christmas we will have to see. They will be able to let me know on Wednesday My mum and Dad come home on 19th so will be on my own then ho hum. Got to stay   

Love Mickle


----------



## sarahz

Hi everyone

JJ1/L - just wondered what clinic are you at?  Agree your consultant seems super-thorough.  Ive got a follow-up appointment at Bridge tomorrow and have just typed out a list of questions - I don't know if you all find this harder too not having a partner there to verify and back-up/take notes of what was said during consultations!  Your note has given me some thoughts of what to ask as well - my first go at tx resulted in a positive which lasted just under 7 weeks (my second positive, the hcg levels started to decrease only after the 2 week wait so was told to come off drugs immediately) so I commiserate with you whole-heartedly.  I found I couldn't face the world for a couple of weeks and not until the bleed was largely over, then I seem to turn a pyschological corner and regain some resiliance and emotional balance.  Wishing you all the best.

Thanks
Sarahz


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Sarah

I'm also at the Bridge, and although Miss Smith was my consultant at the start, she was off for the summer months and school holidays, so it was Mr Shaw that I had my stimming, EC and ET with, so I went back to him, as I did have confidence in him. I did have a list of questions as to why this happened, and I asked Lou on here for advice and she gave me great tips for asking about things, as she had been in the unfortunate situation as us twice before too.

My HCG didn't rise as much as they wanted but I did get a heartbeat the week after, also at the Bridge I don't find that they do that many bloods, I only had 2 beta HCG's and another at my request (that they charged me extra for!) but was the start of identifying that there was a problem, then we started scanning. I wonder if different progesterone supplements (I was on cyclogest 400 mgs am and pm) could make a difference as some ladies on FF have them 3 times a day. Others have gestone jabs.

Mr Shaw was sympathetic as well, saying you are on your own, now what support do you have at home, and I said that I had friends etc but he said so do I but I can't confide in them,  you know we have Pip the counsellor you can see here.

I am so lucky my donors partner has been with me to all my appts, and for my egg collection my friend came with me- I never go alone.  He commented how you can see the stress in the peoples faces in the waiting room, which is so true.  The scanning lady Heather, bless her is an older lady, can't quite figure out who he is and how we fit together, so she calls him 'the boy', but the last time she plumped for it that he was my partner, and then we had the awful news, so she shut us in the room 'for a little cuddle' then she told him to take me away on a little romantic break over the weekend - but by that stage I was too upset to explain to her, and we were both in tears.

I am back to work tomorrow- so hopefully it will be ok. One of my lovely colleagues is working so that is great. I only have to tell one person now my sad news, and then they all know.  I went to the hairdresser for a colour and blow dry  and thought pick yourself up, and when I got to the till the boys had phoned and paid my bill, which was such a surprise. Then I went shopping. Yesterday and today were definitely better than the previous days.

Lou - Thinking of you today hun. I hope AF has turned up.  
Take care love to you all
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Kimberley - So sorry that I missed your BFP news. Comgratulations. If you thought the 2ww was long, your life will be one long 2ww as you go from scan to scan etc. It's worth it in the end.

Sorry for this being a me post - don't have much time before I have to be back to feed them, still having to use mum and dad's computer!
As for my two, health visitor came today. Last week Elsbeth weighed 4lb 12 and Amelie weighed 6lb. Now they're up to 5lb 9 and 6lb 12! the little pigs. We always knew that they were going to come out big but I didn't know they'd carry on in the same vain. So much for me choosing a skinny donor to give them a fighting chance - my genes must be strong ones!

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam- You little ladies as so adorable you must be so proud of yourself and them.  Are you breastfeeding at all?  They are growing at a rate of knots. Are they good girls?

I have booked my ERPC for Monday, I had a scan today despite a little bleeding the foetus is the same size.  The receptionist said to me there were no scan slots until 22 Dec, and I was trying to tell her that my GP needed it before Thursday, but she was adamant, and I think she thought I wanted a 12 weeks baby scan, but I met the gynae sister I know and she helped me out.  I could chose a day and opted for Monday, and hope that I can last till them, as I didn't want to be unwell over the weekendl. Had bloods done so all prepared.  My donors partner will come with me he is great, and a nurse, what more could I ask for.
Take care everyone
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Sam - lovely to hear from you and wow aren't your lovely girls doing well! Are you coping OK with the 2? Are the doting granparents helping out much? 

JJ1 - I hope you can hold out til Monday. I know once I had decided to go for the ERPC, I really didn't want it all to happen naturally.  Did work go OK today? I had my ERPC on a Friday so that I had the weekend to recover - with the natural M/C I just had the one day off - I found work helped to focus me - not sure how much work I actually did though! 

Mickle - I may be in the same boat as you nearly were! (see below) Glad to hear it's going OK and hope that you can be home for xmas hun  

Sarah - hello 

Hollysox - thank you for the PM hunny  

Carebear - hope you're doing OK  

Emma - living it up in NYC! Hope you're having a fabbie time  

Sorry - if I missed anyone!

As for me - I got hold of my nurse at the clinic today and we are concerned that there could be a cyst that's stopping me from Dr'ing - if AF hasn't arrived on Thursday, I'm booked in for a scan and if they find a cyst they will aspirate it there and then  So keeping everything firmly crossed that AF arrives before then to prove us wrong  

Lou
XX


----------



## mickle

Hi guys,


Day 5 today! E2 level low   Have increased stimms 450iu Menopur. Cysts has gone   but just worried thought I would be better through this one cos I know what to expect but its just the same feelings but for different reasons, the IVF rollercoaster. 

Hi sam, glad its going well. They are gorgous love your pic  

Lou, know how you feel honey my cyst went off its own accord.

JJ1, hope it goes OK on monday, and work was OK.


Emma, How was NYC? are you skint?

Carebear, hollysox, kimberley, Hi to you all.

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Emma and Mickle - lovely to hear from you both! 

Will be back to post proper personals soon but wanted to let you know that AF arrived today   so back to plan A - baseline scan on Tuesday next week. 

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Just dashing off to work- Lou great news that the old witch decided to show her face! at long last.

More later
Lxx


----------



## sarahz

Exactly!  Hello all - you're all so good at doing personals and keeping up with who's at what stage, I guess I still haven't quite yet mastered the abbrievations and keeping track of what's going on so forgive me for not doing individual personals to everyone, but my heart goes out to you who are going through difficult times and full of hope to those who are having a change of luck!  Anyway, had a useful debrief appointment with Professor at Bridge Clinic to assess if anything going on after two positives which fizzle out...he suggested investigative hysteroscopy, maybe some scar tissue from the first hysteroscopy this spring, might be a problem.  God, that's another £1800! Part of me thinks surely one hysteroscopy is enough but anyway... Plus maybe heparin - which I'd have to get over injecting myself, but Im sure you guys can give me some tips if I need them if its prescribed. Because its donor eggs, genetic screening already occurred. So, good to feel Im 'doing something' about it and can begin to think about going through the whole palava again, going to Kiev etc etc.  Waiting to hear how much the cost would be...

Sarahz


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Emma -glad that you had a fab time in NYC, you lucky thing, you deserve it- also pleased to hear that you have decided what to do about hot/cold man and be strong, you deserve better.  What are you planning to do with the sperm- well I know what you want as an outcome, but are you going to have IUI/IVF etc. There are some girls on the lesbian thread importing sperm from USA and looking for someone else to share shipping with, to cut down costs all round.  Best of luck with it.

Jenny is in charge of the sperm and cryobank at the Bridge and it is best to phone her and not leave messages as she doesn't get back as she told us she doesn't get the , I probably have her email address somewhere if you want it

Lou- So glad that AF arrived and things are back on track for you.

Mickle- How is the treatment going? Hope that you will be back in time for Xmas.

Sarah- you consultation sounded similar to mine! Hysteroscope with saline, bloods etc Mr Shaw never mentioned Heparin, I didn't realise they are 1800 pounds!

Holysox- How are things with you- what are your plans?

Kimberley- Hope you and your bubs are taking it easy!!

Carebear- Have you any news on your adoption plans?

Nothing to report from me still finding it hard emotionally, bleeding stopped and now started again.  I don't want anything untoward to happen over the weekend now I have decided what to do. Also I am going to family in the North of England over the weekend so don't want anything to happen on the long drive there and back.

Take care
L x


----------



## mickle

Dear All,

Just a quick update, looks like I will get back for christmas after all flying back after transfer which we hope will be on the 24th so transfer and flight all on the same day. What a good pressie that would be The clinic say this is better as implantation will be after that date. I am happy to get back for christmas.  I have to change flights now so hopefully all will be OK there.

The follies have grown 4 on left 7/8 on the right side so thats good but I had loads last time and did not get loads of eggs so we will see. I am more positive today.

Lou, Glad the   arrived and you are back on track.  

JJ1 Have a good weekend up North and all the best for Monday  

Kimberley, How are you feelin?

Emma, thanks for the ladybirds honey. Did you go to ground zero? I went to NY the december after 11/09 and it was so earie.

Hollysox, What plans have you got next? 

Sarah, Good to have you next plan. Welldone.  

Carebear, Are you totally healed. 

Must go Mum and Dad are waiting to have breakfast. They go on Tuesday then have 5 days here alone, Trying to save the DVD's for when they go. 

Love Mickle


----------



## sarahz

PS:  Good luck with trip Mickle, if flying, remember to drink loads of water to keep hydrated.  

Love Sarah


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Yet again, a quickie from me. 

Lou - Good to hear the witch arrived. Best of luck with this cycle hun. You deserve it. I know how upseting it is when EDDs arrive, I went through it a couple of years ago with a natural mc. It's what kicked me off realising how much I needed this.

JJ1 - Best of luck for tomorrow, hope all goes smoothly.

Mickle - Home for Christmas, let's hope the whole immaculate conception thing's a good omen!


Yes the doting Grandparents are being even more doting than I thought they'd be. To see my dad with them is the one thing that reduces me to tears (I thought I'd be more emotional - hormones and stuff but I'm pretty level) My mum stayed at my house for the first fortnight but has gone home and back to work now. Have had a week flying solo and coping well. The girls help as they are so laid back. I'm breast feeding and topping up with formula. They had to be fed every 3 hours for the first couple of weeks as they were so small but now they're demand feeding. As I'm also trying to keep them synchronised they are not always hungry so I'm offering breast, if they can't be bothered then they get expressed breast milk and then they get topped up with formula. My sterilser is never off! Health visitor comes again on Tuesday so next weight update then!

Love to all I've missed - Emma, Kimberley, Carebear and many mre

Sam xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls,

  Sorry i haven't been on for a while, so much has been happening on here its hard to keep up! but I'll give it a go anyway.

  JJ1  just to let you know that I'm thinking of you and hope today goes smoothly for you.x

  Sam  Your little girls as beautiful and I'm Sure your manging amazingly well. Hope you enjoy your first special Christmas with your girls.x

  Lou  I'm so pleased that AF has arrived. Good luck for your cycle and sending you lots of   . x

  Mickle  Best of luck this weekend. Will be thinking of you.x

  Emma  Hope you had a fab time in NY, sorry i haven't had chance to reply to your message yet.I think it'd a great idea importing from the USA. Hope it goes well keep me posted.x

As for me I've had quite an emotional two weeks my hormones are all over the place!! I cant stop crying and my mood swings are terrible!!
  I took my auntie for a check up on Friday as she 31 weeks pregnant and has suffered with high blood pressure for the past 5 weeks. When she was seen they addminted her there and then and she ended up having an emergency c-section 5 hours later and gave birth to a baby girl weighing 3lb 1 oz. She named her Shannon and is still quite poorly in the intensive care part of the special care baby unit. It all took me completely by surprise and it has took me a few days to get over the shock and upset myself. My auntie who's also my best friend  was a great support to me though my treatment and went to most of my appointments with me, so at least i can be there for her to now even though i am finding quite hard to keep my emotions in check.

I've also got my 6 1/2 week scan on Thursday. I'm praying that i will see a little heartbeat there.

Will let you all know how i get on 

Take care

Kimberley  x x x


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone! 

Emma - glad you had a good time in NY and well done you for kicking Mr Don't-know-a-good thing-if-it-bit-him-on-the-bum in to touch! You're too good to be wasting yer time on someone that plays about with you like that  . What made you think about shipping in the sperm - boy sometimes I just can't keep up with ya 

JJ1 - have been thinking about you today hun - hope it all went as well as could be expected. 

Sarahz - glad to hear that you are doing something and moving in the right direction. That sort of thing helps me in these situations - I need to have a little steps along the way to aim for. 

Mickle - glad to hear things are going OK over there - hope your follies are doing lots of growing ready for EC. I had nearly 30 follies first time and 15 eggs, 2nd time, 14 follies and 14 eggs so each cycle can be very different - lots of     coming your way!

Sam - lovely to hear from you and fab to hear that you are doing so well with the girls. I have to admit to being jealous that you have them but I'm sooooooo delighted for you all at the same time! Hope it all goes well with the HV tomorrow  

Kimberley - nice to hear from you - good sign that the hormones are playing you up! Sending lots of     to little Shannon - hope she goes from strength to strength and hoping that the scan goes well for you on Thursday and you see that lovely little heartbeat.

Carebear - how are you? Hopefully having lots of "lunches" in the run up to Christmas - any progress to report yet on the adoption stuff?

Sorry if I missed anyone - I do wish Jo would look in - I think of her often. 

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Hi guys,

Just a quick post I am having egg collection tomorrow have to be at clinic at 10-30. My mum and Dad have gone home so now doing this on my own. Just telling myself that I am a strong independant woman and I can do this. There are quite a few foliies on each ovary but just gonna wait and see. 

JJ1, Are you ok?

Sorry a bit off a me post catch up soon with personals soon.

Love to all

MIckle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Just a quick note as I am dashing out so personals later.  Thanks for your kind wishes and thoughts it means so much.
I had my ERPC on Monday and it went fine, I was a bit paranoid having it done in the hospital where I worked but my clinic had stopped doing EC and ET's under GA for Xmas and it would have been tagged onto one of those lists.  Anyway it went fine, my manager popped in and she said take as long as I wanted off etc. 

My friend came with me and my donor's partner, he came to the anaesthetic room with me as I was paranoid they would forget to give me Anti D in theatre and I would have to have it after, and I try to minimise pain! They wanted me to stay in for 4 hours post op, but I was determined to go asap, and ate, drank etc asap and asked to go saying they must need my bed and he was a nurse.  He took me back to their house for 2 days -hence I have done nothing but be waited on.  I came home today and have decided to take AL for the next 2 days. Not much bleeding or pain, just a bit bruised on my abdomen, and feels like I have done some sit ups at the gym- if I can remember what that is!!!!

Emotionally I feel ok, I think I cried all my tears before and realise I have to be strong, and I read my stars in the paper on Monday and they were uncanny saying this is the start of a new cycle and time to move on! and that is how I have tried to view it, that my baby died 2 weeks ago and now this is the start of my next cycle and getting my body ready for the next onslaught.

I was shocked to see I had put on 11 lbs since I started  DR drugs so there is my next task after Xmas!!!

Mickle goods luck with EC- thinking of you, hope you and your embryos are soon on a flight back, maybe Santa will give you a ride home!

Love to you all L xx


----------



## aweeze

Just a quickie from me too to say a hello to JJ1 - how lucky are you to have those lovely friends to take care of you. Glad you are looking to the future and not dwelling on what has passed hun - have been thinking of you  

Mickle - massive amount of good luck for you for tomorrow - I hope there are lots of wonderful healthy eggies waiting in all those follies. Lots of positive vibes coming your way     Take care and let us know when you can hun 

 Auntie Emma! 

Lou
X


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...this is my second attempt at this post !  Computer completely froze before !  Anyway, apologies again for being AWOL but I decided I just needed a little time away to sort myself out.  I am feeling better now though and have decided that that's enough of the self pity and it's time to pull myself together and get ready for starting again next month !!!  So, I am eating healthily again...munching brazil nuts and almonds as I type !!!  Thought I may aswell start now and get all the extra vits I need...I have also decided that this next attempt my tx WILL work.........I'm having none of this bfn rubbish...that's it, no more games...I mean business now !!!! Ok, I may be being a little bit optimistic...but what the heck, it cant hurt can it ?

JJ1...how are you hun ?  I was so pleased to see that you are starting to look forward again...it is wonderful that you have the support of those around you too, that is fantastic.  Sending you a big hug and lots of positive energy to help you continue to feel better    

Mickle...how are you after EC ?  I hope everything went well and that you now have lots of precious eggies waiting for you !  Hope all goes well for ET and then your flight home...hope the fog doesn't delay you hun !!!  Maybe get rudolph to lead the way with his shiny nose  

Lou, how are you getting on with your d/regging ?  Still coping ok or are you about to kill people yet ?   When is your scan date ?

Can I just wish EVERYONE so much joy and happiness for 2007...I hope we all see our dreams become reality...

Take care and love to all xxx


----------



## mickle

Hi guys,

Way to go Hollysox thats what we want positive fighting talk. I like your spirit.    When will you get those snow babies back?

Lou, Hi hows it going? 

JJ1, Glad you are getting some much needed looking after and glad to see you looking to the future. Welldone nothing keeps us singlies down for long eh?

Carebear1, What you up to?

Emma, Ladybirds needed my friend. Those little eggs are doing there thing as we speak/type.

Sam, Hope the three of you are well.

Kimberley, hello.

Well egg collection went well they got 14 eggs and things looked better no debris which I had last time due to PCO which I am so pleased about just hoping and praying that we get some good quality embies from that lot. They do ICSI here on all there eggs, I find out early evening how things are developing. I felt a bit rough after procedure as they give general anaesthetic but felt better this time than last. My tummy feel sore but then again it feels better that last time. All in all feeling positive for a good result. I'm feeling might as well be positive as it feels a better place to be I'm with you Holysox on that one  

I am just hanging around here resting watching DVD's and waiting to have ET on 24th and to come home I can't wait, hope the fog does not keep me away for Christmas   I need Rudolph!! 

Will keep you updated.

Lots of love to all

Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

WAY TO GO MICKLE      

14 eggs..........woo hoo   you have done yourself proud   

Sending you tons of   for a good number to fertilise hun....let us know how you are doing when you get the chance wont you ?  You take things very easy between now and ET, ok !

Hi to everyone else out there... 

Oops, forgot to answer your question Mickle...I have decided to keep my snowbabies frozen for now and go with a fresh cycle while I still can...should be starting tx end of Jan, AF permitting


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls
Just lost a long post!!!! will try again later!!!
L xx


----------



## mickle

Really quick one as going to hairdressers to get washed and blowdried.

Lucky 7 have fertilised they are pleased. is that a normal ratio? I can't remember.

Will post later when I know more news.

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Mickle - who's to say what's "normal" in this fertility game?!! On my first cycle, 50% of my eggs fertilised, on my second, all of them did!

What I do know, is it's  GREAT NEWS  that you have 7 little embies. Sending them         (1 for each) and sending you lots of luck that they grow strong and you have 2 fab embies to bring home for Christmas!  

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle that is fantastic news about the fertilizing, hope ET goes well tomorrow  and you and your embryos get back safely- their first flight! and fingers crossed for the 2WW 

Emma - Your plan sounds sensible to me it means you have    sperm that is on hold for you (don't the US donors have different rules with the amount of families they can have? maybe I am wrong). 38 is fine, I personally don't think there is much difference between 38,39,40. Is there anything the Bridge can do re: eggs, or would you consider cycling and freezing embryos- like the lucky ladies who have snowbabies do, or those with OHSS and need to wait for ET.  Jenny who runs the cryobank is lovely at the Bridge.  Which Dr are you seeing in Jan?  I started off with Dr Susan Smith and then as she is off all the holidays it turned out Mr Shaw did my EC,ET etc.  There was only one Dr that I met that I said I didn't want involved in my care and this was respected.  It seems a lot of money but I think it is probably about the same as using a known donor- I paid an extra 1400, then testings,appts and storage.  Is there anyway that you can 'sell' it back to the clinic here/other people if there is extra or you choose not to use it?

So much for the man it is his loss - They are a funny species!!   I just got a letter ,card an text from an ex that we were together on and off for 13 years and have not really seen each/talked other for about 3 years, saying he is in a relationship but would like to meet up (!!), your the only person who understands me etc etc ...... well there is no going back that is all I can say, don't mind a coffee/chat etc but nothing else, as I have to concentrate on getting pregnant and staying pregnant without men interfering and coming along and setting me off track- they can come along later in life.

Lou- you must be excited about stimming and counting the days.

Hollysox I hope that you are feel stronger, so glad that you popped back we missed you.

Kimberley - How did your Thursday scan go- I hope it was good news. I hope that the hormones and emotions are settling down

Carebear- thinking of you and hope you are well.

Sam- Love to you and your darling girls.  

Sarah- Have you decided what to do- is it Kiev again.  Which Prof did you see at the Bridge re: miscarriage I am under Dr Shaw and he suggested going back in Jan  \and discussing things with him, I know there is someone there who specialises in miscarriage investigations.  Mr Shaw also suggested a hysteroscopy for me too.

Well ladies as I am still drowning in wrapping paper.  I went to Oxford St this morning and it was eerily quiet- last night it was hell I think all 8 million Londoners and I were there! It took over an hour to go down the road (about a mile) on a bus, but there were more people on the pavements that the bus so  I stayed put!

I am off to friends for dinner this evening and then off to my donor and his partner's tomorrow and for Christmas which I am looking forward to.  I keep thinking next Christmas could be so different for all of us on here.  I know I am so lucky to have some dear friends around me and on FF.  One of my close friends has just rung me frantically apologising that she had bought me something baby/maternity related - but I will put it away as will need it soon enough hopefully!  I went to church to light a candle for my angel baby and my Dad but it was all locked up- will try tomorrow.

It only leaves me wish you all well and hope that Santa  is good to you all - and brings us what we all want eventually.
Have a  great Christmas. 
L xx


----------



## mickle

Dear All,

I can now post to you properley.

Emma, I think that importing the sperm and preparing for every eventuality is a great idea. You wouldn't want to have regrets thats what I say. I just wanted to say that you have as much courage and strength as any off us here on the singlies thread. I think I can speak for all of us when I say that you offer us all a generous amount of support. Well done you.  Oh yeah thats for Ladybirds.

JJ1, sounds suspicous you be wary hun, your right don't want a man getting in the way of getting pregnant. Sounds funny doesn't it but I say this to myself frequently.

Lou, Your right what is "normal' in this fertility game. Read my better news below. Where are you Hun? Did you have scan, starting stimms soon?

Carebear1, How are you?

Hollysox, Welldone a fresh cycle with some insurance sounds good. (as in frosties)

Kimberley, How was the scan?

Well I phoned clinicthis evening and actually 9 have fertilised. When I spoke to Monica yesterday she said there maybe some more but as it was quite early to tell..  I did not expect for one minute that there would be more but she said that they are dividing really well and I will definately have some for the freezer. I am on cloud 9 I could not off asked for a better result. Just hoping that the luck continues. 

I am so behind have some  wrapping to do and don't get in until 21 -25 into Heathrow and then have to drive to Bristol so busy busy

Love to all

MIckle


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls,

  Just a quick post from me as I'm so tired and going to head to bed.

  The scan went well on Thursday it was amazing( finally made it sink in for me that i am actually pregnant!!!) there was one very special little baby there with a strong heatbeat. The nurse was really pleased  and everything is as it should be. But she was concerned about the size of both my ovaries as they were both very  enlarged, so i am going back for my next scan on the 4th Jan to see my little baby and hopefully my ovaries will have reduced in size by then.

Speak to you all tomorrow

Take care

  Kimberley x x x


----------



## aweeze

*Wishing all my friends here a very 







!
And a happy & healthy 2007
May your dreams come true! 
Love, Lou xxx*







Mickle - that's mega exciting - 9! Maybe some for the freezer too - hopefully for a sibling  Don't let yourself get stressed out over the wrapping, journey back etc - remember - this is more important!

JJ1 - I was in London yesterday for carols at the Albert Hall so popped in for a cruise around Harrods (not to shop - can't afford that! One of our group had never been before) and it was busy busy busy!!!! Quite right about staying focussed on your baby plan and not letting ex-man get in the way - he is partnered up anyway - cheeky sod!

Kimberley - congrats on the scan hun. I think it's quite common for the ovaries to remain enlarged and I have seen from this site that some ladies ovaries are still seen to be enlarged at the 12 week scan without affecting the pregnancy. Good that they are keeping an eye on it for you.

Emma - your plan to buy sperm sounds like a good idea and I have to admit to not being very wise about importing as for personal reasons, I wanted to go for a UK based donor. I would make absolutely sure though that there is not likely to be any time bound restrictions for you. I know that as an egg donor we are given forms to say that I allow my egg/embryos created to be stored for up to 5 years so there are time restrictions over here. Also as JJ1 has said there may be a maximum number of families to be created. The idea of creating embryos now is good - I have heard the consultant at my clinic in an interview (radio 4) saying that they regard 38 as a bit of a magic cut off age! I know however that many clinics here are reluctant to freeze embryos created with donor sperm due to the SEED report (embryos are considered potential live births and therefore restrict the usage of that donor whilst they are in the freezer) but whether having a US donor alters that, I don't know but you should check it out with the clinic. When is your appointment? Hope it goes well hun.

Hollysox - well done on deciding to go for a fresh cycle and for sounding so positive!!! Please can I have some of what you're on! 

Sam - I hope this christmas will be truly magical for you with your 2 precious little girls - how exciting!

Carebear - where are you? Have a good christmas hun and I hope that 2007 brings you good news on the adoption front.

To anyone I have missed - best wishes for xmas and 2007.

Lou
XX


----------



## princess-mimi

Just want to wish you all a very merry Christmas, i hope you all have a lovely day. x    

Mickle  9 that is great news! I hope your ET went well today and you have a safe journey home. x

Speak to you all soon

Kimberley x x x


----------



## mickle

Hello lovely ladies,

My oh my its good to be back. No delays no hitches and my lovely Bro was there to pick me up.

The embies were doing really well by today, the ET went really well much better than last time. Had a lie down for 2 hrs then went back to room watched DVD. Feel much more positive about this one they also gave me a picture of the embies which was amazing. 

I have some for the freezer too which is  great insurance.

Really looking forward to seeing my sister tomorrow and my niece and nephew. Feel its gonna be a lovely day.

Only left to say a very merry Christmas to my lovely singlie friends.             

Love Mickle


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,

Mickle - great news, 9 embies. It must be great to have some in the freezer as well as those safely on board - obviously you won't need those in the freezer, except for a brother or sister.

Lou - best of luck with starting stimms tomorrow. Thinking of you, have PMed you too. Like you I wish Jo would pop in.

Kimberley - great news with the strong heartbeat. Fingers crossed for the size of your ovaries. How is Shannon? 

Emma - having a plan is half of the battle. It's great that you have the support around you, you'll need it when you're a mum too.

Merry Christmas to everyone, sorry it's a bit late.

Love Sam xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been a bit Awol, but have kept up reading all your news. Wanted to say I hope you all had good christmasses and we see even more dreams come true on this thread. Who knows we may even get some love stories and weddings!!!!!   

I don't know about you all as single people, but were any of you like me...... loved all the preparation part of Christmas, but got kinda sad during the actual bit? Did have a good time with friend's families, but missed my mum and my girl's (they would be two now). I think its a time when its all brought home to you. 

But am looking forward to the future. I want to share with you that I have my first social worker visit on Jan 4th   yipee. Will keep you posted.

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Sam.... the twins are SOOOOOOO sweet.... well done!!

Rach x


----------



## aweeze

Carebear - great news on the visit date! Wow - it's really starting to move along now - well done you! 

I know what you mean about the prep and the actual day - we had an all adult xmas (10 of us) all friends of my M & D plus myself and my bro. It was OK but I couldn't help thinking that if my first baby had stuck,  I would have been experiencing my first chrimbo with my 2 week old. Boxing Day was our kiddie christmas when my niece arrived to stay with her Daddy - spoilt rotten springs to mind but she's worth it! My cousin brough her little girl (who I also refer to a my niece) so that was nice. Today was the worst day with the boring side of the family. Out of 4 cousins, I am the only one to have not produced yet and there were 3 kids under 3 plus a bun in the oven to deal with today. It was bloomin tough! 

I started stimms today and what a palava! The manufacturers have changed the size of the vials for the powders but I still have the same size mixing needles which no longer reach the bottom of the vial making sucking up of all the liquid bloomin tricky! It took me 20 mins this morning just to mix them up - I was ready to throw it all across the room! Then when I injected, I must have gone through a small vein which normally bleeds when I withdraw this needle but it didn't this time. However a couple of minutes later, I noticed it had bled and formed a small pea sized clot under the skin which was a bit ouch! It's left a beaut of a bruise and is still a bit lumpy! I'll be calling the clinic in the hope that someone is there that can send me some longer mixing needles tomorrow. 

Hope you all had a good christmas....

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

I hope that you all had a good Christmas and are well

Lou- you are on the next step to being a mummy, I'm really envious of you starting - best of luck with the stimming- if you have not got the longer needles yet, tilt the vial to 45 degrees and suck it up from the side of the vial, and then turn it upside down and pull the needle nearly out of the vial and leave the tip in the  central dip of the rubber bung and then pull back the plunger- be careful not to pull it all the way out and loose the fluid. Pop along to the GP, chemist and they should be able to help you with longer needles- probably green ones. PM if you get stuck and I can send you some, as have some excess, but they will not get to you for a few days in the snail mail. You blood clot is a little haematoma- like a blood blister under the skin where it has collected. Not sure where you injected but the tummy is a good place to inject and avoid these as it  may happen more in the thighs.

I know what you mean by not having a baby at Christmas, but how I looked on it was have a good time, go with the flow and enjoy as next year (if and I pray I do) if I get pregnant on my next attempt I will either be heavily pregnant or have a tiny baby for Christmas, and it will be so different but in a great way, and seeing Sam's lovely baby photos are so cute.

Mickle - I hope that the countdown of the 2WW goes ok- you take care of yourself, and you embryos- I do hope it is your time this time as well as Lou. You would be a few weeks apart if so!

Kimberley- Hope you are taking care and your little one is behaving and snuggled in safely in his/her home.

Carebear- Great news about the SW visit- and getting started in the new year- something to look forward.

Emma- Not long until you appt now - a meet up sounds fun but I guess we are scattered far and wide. 


I had a lovely Christmas with my donor and his partner, and it was also his partner's Christmas birthday. A dear friend of mine also came round to their house to visit me, as she was visiting her family in the same area, so it was lovely to see her too.  We had lovely food, beautiful presents, an odd bit of champagne!! good fun and then went out in the evening for a few drinks/ cabaret etc, and then back to their neighbours party until the early hours.  They tried so hard to take my mind off things.  I had given up on Christmas and preparations when I found out about my baby, and then the ERPC etc, so I started organised but it fizzled out.

On Boxing Day we had a late start, browse around the sales, dinner and then we were big kids and went to a pantomime, and a few drinks afterwards. It was fun.  I do realise that I am very lucky to have such dear friends who are there for me ever step of the way.  

My donor kept saying that I must be positive and look forward and not backwards, and not go to fortune tellers etc, and stop buying baby clothes as it is bad luck, he said that his partner is as bad as me in that respect.  

Going back to work was ok today, I was dreading it a bit, but in fact I was glad I eased back in before New Year, as there are so few staff around it makes it easier.  I have to go past the ward where I had my ERPC as one of my own units is opposite it, but I got on with it and it was ok. 

I also went out see my friends this evening as it one of their birthday's.  My friend who has just been accepted to adopt was there, and she was saying how different her next Christmas could be as well.

I hate New Year's Eve and all the hype, but am looking forward to the next year and next cycle now, although I need to get some of my excess baby/hormone/Christmas weight off before the next cycle!!My mission for the New Year.

Take care and hope that you are all keeping well.

L x


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - those boys certainly know how to take care of their friends! What a caring and lovely couple they sound. 

Thank you for the tips for the jabs. I always do my jabs in my tum although it's been harder this time as I think it's getting sensitive and fed up of being punctured!! I have a spectacular bruise from the 1st jab - it still has a lump but weirdly the lump bit is normal skin colour and the bruising is all around it - looks a bit like a flower! I have the green needles but the new vials are too deep for them. It was never a problem before and I do what you have suggested but there is always largish bubble that sticks at the bottom of the vial which I used to be able to get at with the green needle - if you tap it doesn't move, shake it and it ends up becoming smaller bubbles around the vial - I just can't win! Oh well - I have a scan on Tuesday and have to take my stimms with me in case they want to alter the dosage so I'll get the nurse to mix it and see what tricks she comes up with!! 

The thread has gone very quiet - where are you all?!?!

Lou
X

BTW - JJ1 - I saw you pop in and out of chat tonight - I got quite excited as none of my buddies from this thread frequent chat. 

If anyone is worried about trying chat out, I would be happy to meet in one of the private rooms for an orientation session if anyone wants it. 

Also, if anyone thinks that a "single women ttc" themed chat would be a good idea, let me know and I can arrange and host it.


----------



## mickle

Hello Friends,

Lou, Ouch honey I can send you some white needles if you want but don't know if you will get them in time. Hope things are growing as they should in there. Christmas is a great time of year but can be so tough too, but sounds like you coped like a trooper.

JJ1, wow you friends sound like lovely young men, you lucky thing to have found them. ~They are right look forward sweetie. Sounds like you had a fab Christmas thanks to them in part.

Emma, How are you doing? Hope you had a good one.

Carebear1, Great news about your plans and the  SW meeting for the 4th, keep us posted. Your right off course Christmas can be sad when thinking of loved ones who are not here.

Kimberley, How are things doing?

Hollysox, Hope you are OK too.

I have been scouring the www and this board looking for any tiny clues that might link other peoples symptoms too mine, which I know is absolutely ludicrous and a pointless exercise. Somedays feel really positive and think off course this could happen too me and other  days think I need to prepare myself for another negative. I have had this pain since egg collection that is fading but is still there and I have become a bit focused on that, thinking that if it stays will be a good sign and if gets worse will be an even better sign.    oh I  don't know I know I just need to be patient. Anyway i am half way through my 2ww and still have hope.

Love

Mickle


----------



## mickle

Lou, Have never been in the chat room. Whats it all about?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Mickle I can't believe your 1st week has gone already- good luck with the next week.

Lou- I have never been on the chat room before and I logged on to see if I could get access, I didn't think there was a session on, as I thought they happened at set times on certain days.  On the old format of the FF site they used to have a display and who was in the chat forum.  Then it let me in and I could see that there were people there, so it was a bit like I'd walked in on someone's conversation- anyway I know I can access it now!

If the girls want a chat session I'm up for it, although not a quick typist when my friends pop up on MSM!

Take care and best wishes to you all
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello

The chat room is there for general conversation 24/7 although you are unlikely to find anyone there in the wee small hours!! Yes you do walk in on the conversation as such but no-one bothers and you just join in. You will find that most people break from conversation to greet you when you arrive.  

There are set chats which are advertised under the birthdays on the message board index but they are usually in the other rooms rather than the main lounge area which is usually general chat. The panel which tells you who is in chat will come back when the chrimbo theme goes from the boards. 

It's a bit like MSN Messenger - live chat with other FF's that are online. Lots of people are scared of it as they worry about not keeping up but in reality it's not like that at all and pretty addictive!

So we have JJ1 up for a single ladies chat - anyone else? It needs to be worthwhile for me to book it into the calendar so let me know if it's an idea that you are keen on. 

Mickle - what is your test date - so that I can update the list (can't believe a week has gone by already!) - fingers are firmly crossed for you hun. 

Kimberley - I don't have your EDD for the list hun! 

Emma - I replied to your post on G & B - you are way too quiet hun - talk to us 

Carebear - not long til the 4th Jan now!  

Sam - I bet Christmas was extra special this year - hope you had a good one with your lovely girls!

Anyone else, hello!

Lou
X


----------



## CAREbear1

Helllo

I'd be up for a singles chat too  

Love to all


----------



## mickle

Lou, Yep I'm in for the chat room night.


----------



## CAREbear1

Just popping on before getting in the bath ready to go out (party animal yee hahhh).

Wanted to say a special Happy New Year to you all, hoping all your dreams come true and thank you so much for your support.

xxx


----------



## sharonlondon

I would definitely be interested in a singles chat. 

Love and babydst,
Sharon xx


----------



## mickle

Hi guys,

OMG what have I done,     and it was a BFN but what did I expect? I have had a rubbish day because I tested early. Just feeling now that it really is a BFN. My test day is 06/01/07 so really should wait until then. Sorry about the me post.

Love to all

MIckle


----------



## aweeze

Mickle - way to early - norti girl      Will keep fingers crossed for you hun that it becomes a BFP for the weekend  

Emma - Yes it's safe to come out now! Glad to see you back properly chick - hope you're feeling better  Good luck for your appointment tomorrow - big hint - donor sperm!!!!

Sharon - welcome to the thread hunny - look forward to hearing more from you. 

Carebear - like yer new pic -awwwwww! Hope you had a rip roaring time for New Year ya party animal!!!

JJ1 - I took the stimms for today with me to the clinic today and asked the nurse to have a go at mixing them and drawing them up - she struggled and made more of a pigs ear of it than I did  so I feel better about it all now! She's going to feedback on the difficulties! Hope u are doing OK hun  

Kimberley, Sam and anyone else I haven't mentioned 

Well it seems as though a chat is a good idea so is there any night that isn't good for any of you? Weds/Thurs would probably be best for me but I am fairly flexible. 

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle- Now wait patiently and have positive     thoughts!! There was a lady on the other day who tested on test day and had a negative and AF, then a few days later got a , so take heart, and wait, lock the pee sticks away for a few more days !!!! and I would recommned only using clearblue digital as I had a bfn with First Response. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80165.msg1074811#msg1074811

Lou- Glad the nurse made you feel better but still doesn't get the darn stuff out of the vial even if there are manufacturing issues!! Ask at the chemist if they have longer needles. Did you have a scan today? I hope it all goes well for you - those lucky ladybirds and dancing elephants of Emma's must bring luck to the thread!

Emma - All the best for your appt tomorrow. Hope they help you come up with answers and options.

Carbear- Best of Luck with the SW appt on Thursday, do they make you wait between IVF and adoption process?

Kimberley- Hope that you are enjoying your pregnancy and all is going well.

Sharon- Welcome to the thread, we met on the other thread. Best of Luck with the DI.

Sarah- Have you made any plans?

I decided to make a positive start, so I rang the clinic and made an appt at the Bridge to see Mr Shaw for 18 Jan, and back to the acupuncturist a few days after that, hopefully  will arrive by then, and then the gym man on the 4th Jan (he'll need the most time! I have warned him he has a lot of hardwork ahead of him- makes me feel better when it seems like it is down to him and not me!!).

I had also been doing some 'research' on FF and Internet about miscarriages, and got the CARE protocol by Dr George Nduwke, and an article by Prof Regan about NK cells and basically the same view that Lou mentioned why clinics think NK cells are not reliable indicators. I then decided to try and get a appt with Dr Regan at St Mary's, but for a appt you need a referral letter from a Dr,and the nearest appt is May/June- I do hope by then I will be pregnant, so will give it a miss, but I'd be interested to see what they do. I don't know what they do differently to other clinics and CARE protocol.

I also thought about trying to get through the doors of ARCG as they do lost of immune issues etc, and say that they are a gynae centre, even though they don't treat single women for IVF. But I'll see what the Bridge say.

I may go back to WW tomorrow,  or might wait a week, as it will be packed with all the New Year's Resolutioners or is it a stalling tactic!! plus I have my friend's annual New Year's girlie pyjama pampering party on Friday (chocolate,  , pizza) and going out to Kylie concert with donor, partner and other dear friends on Sat.

Lou as for chat  Wed is probably better for me, or after 830 on Thursdays. It might be worth posting on the lesbian thread and letting the girls know as they have similar issues.

Take care 
L xx


----------



## CAREbear1

awww Mickle honey. 4 days to go- hang in there


----------



## going it alone

Hi all. just a quickie - feeding with right arm, typing with left hand. luckily she's got a strong suck! 
The difficulties with donors don't stop at conception. I struggled to get the births announced in the paper as they wanted to ring the father to confirm he didn't want his name on the announcement. even when I explained they said it was policy. so my dad had tp take their birth certs into the newspaper offices!

love to all

Sam and a wriggly twin!
xx


----------



## mickle

Dear Friends,

Sam, good to hear from you even hands were a little bit tied. I can't believe the the paper, I guess policy is policy but seems a bit daft. Hope things are going well. I can't believe the twins are 5 weeks old. Where has the time gone? We'd like some more pics to see if you have time.  

JJ1, thanks for the advice I did use a first responce and have since read more not so good stories about ladies who have used them and got a BFN when others showed a BFP. Do you mean the clear Blue digital one that says pregnant/ not pregnant? It sounds like you have made seem positive steps to get back in shape and to get back on the IVF wagon, welldone chick, nothing keeps a strong independent singlie down. I like your spirit. The 18th will come around really quickly you'll see.  

Emma, would have sent you ladybirds and high kicking pink elephants if I knew how for you appointment today. How did it go? I am so excited to know what you have decided.  

Lou, funny that the nurse did worse than you with drawing up the meds just goes to show what a pro you have become. You must be getting close to EC What day are you?    . I work shifts but a Wednesday will be fine If I know the date in advance i can make sure I am not working. If its going to be soon I can PM you when I am working. Let me know what to do? 

Sharon, welcome to the thread. Have you had treatment? Or thinking about treatment? 

Kimberley, Hope the pregnancy is going well? Whats your next step? 

Hollysox, How are you? Whats your next step?

Carebear, Gooduck with your SW appointment tomorrow let us know how you get on. What they ask you etc?

Well thank you for your words of encouragement. I feel so much better today and feel positive again  .I have stayed away from the    so thats good. What an idiot I was   .I will get a Clear Blue tomorrow when i go to supermarket (thanks L) but keep it until Saturday off course. Getting abdo pain not sure if its ovary pain or AF but a bit disconcerting. It really should be called symptom watch.  

Love Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Mickle - Glad to see you are keeping the sticks locked away.  Clear Blue digital were the ones that say 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant'. Best of Luck - maybe don't go to the Supermarket until friday evening to buy sticks then you won't be tempted or have the tools to test till Sat !!

Sam- So lovely to hear from you - a supermum, typing one handed and breatfeeding- I can't believe the newspapers in this day and age!! I'd never thought of it,I thought the newspapers printed exactly what you asked them to.....

Emma- How did your appt go at the Bridge? Have you come up with any answers or come away with more questions!!

Lou- Hope the drugs are going ok- have you got any symptoms yet?

Carebear- Best of Luck with your SW appt. The start of the road to being a mummy we hope. 

Night night
L xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls,

  Sorry i haven't been on for a while, i hope your all well. I'm trying to keep up with everythings thats been happening with everyone!!

  I went for my second scan this morning and it was amazing i could see my special little baby move it's arm! I started crying. The nurse was concerned about the size of the baby saying it was a little small 14.7mm but then she managed to get a better measurement of 18.9mm from a different angel which was a relief. She was also concerned about the size of my left ovary which she said is know about the size of a grapefruit! i also had two very large cysts on it one filled with blood and the other filled with fluid so now i know what has been coursing me so much pain!!! Have been advised to go to G.P for him to arrange a scan for in two weeks time when I'm 11 wks, as i am know under the care of the NHS as from today. My G.P refereed me to the midwife and to the obs last week was just wondering how long you have to wait to see the midwife usually?
    Also morning sickness officially kicked in on boxing day which isn't very nice buy I'm not gonna complain at least i know its a good sign along with me constantly feeling tired. Spent nearly all of Christmas and new year in bed!!!

Also news on little Shannon, well she is doing really well considering she is only three weeks old tomorrow. She was taken off the venterlater and put on the c-pac. She was then weaned off that and now only has nasal specs which they are hoping to wean her off too in the next few days. She now weighs 3lb 13oz and she is so tiny and beautiful she looks like a proper little baby now she is filling out a bit.

Mickle  sending you lots of    
for testing on saturday. x

  Lou hope your well, i think the single chat is a great idea. My EDD is 10th Aug. x


  Best wishes to you all for 2007 and i hope all your dreams will come true. x x
  

  Speak to you all soon.

  Kimberley x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberley so glad that you are ok and all is going well with your baby, and waving at  mummy!   Bless. Good luck with the morning sickness hope it is not too bad.

Emma how did your appt go? dying to hear if the   is on its way in a plane.

Well I went back to the gym today haing not been since 7 Oct!!! as I have to try  get back into some shape and loose at least half a stone for my next cycle- I'll probably suffer tomorrow though!!!!

Not long now till testing day Mickle!!! 

Take care
L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Emma

Glad to hear that your appt went well- at least you know your options are open. Are they able to freeze eggs or embryos for you to use at a later date as well as store sperm?

Here is the link for the LWC http://www.londonwomensclinic.com/treatments/ivf_package.html 
who do a 3 cycles as a package which is the same price as one at the Bridge - I later discovered! but you do have to have them in a year, which is good if you get a negative result and are ready to cycle again soon after. My friend got pregnant first IVF (after 9 failed iui's there) but unfortunately she lost twins that were born alive but prem at 23 weeks, so had to wait to grieve and her body settle down and then was still able to use her 2 nd go just before the end of the time, and got pregnant again and a wonderful son. She also has the twins siblings embryos as frosties.
Once again it is 38 and under- not for the oldies!!

I do have a personal trainer, he reminds me of an army instructor - although he is a nice man- but he is a tall,lean, fit,black guy, and we must look a pair, I am usually trailing 6 paces behind him all hot and sticky and moaning it must be time for me to go home soon....but it is the only way that I would get there, he always says come 3 times in between but there is no way I will and we both know it. I also hate running and refuse to run, so he makes me cycle, row and walk up and down hill settings!!!

I am off to my friends slumber evening- but have a splitting headache.

I also made got an appt with Mr ******* ( a miscarriage expert that some of the girls on FF have been to) and am seeing him on Wednesday afternoon so hopefully he can set me in the right direction- I thought a second opinion can't do me any harm, and if they can do tests etc.

Lou- hope the injections are going ok- have you been scanned yet- Grow follies grow!!!!

Mickle - Best of luck for testing tomorrow I do hope it is your time!!

L xx


----------



## mickle

Just a quickie,

Thanks for all your kind wishes. Feeling anxious for d day tomorrow. keeping finger, toes and legs crossed.

Will let you know how I get on.

love Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Dropping in to wish Mickle loads and loads of luck and     for testing tomorrow. 

JJ1 - have a lovely slumber party and good luck for that appointment on Weds

Kimberley - fab news on the scan hunny - I'll update the list with your EDD

Emma - so I guess it's a no-go then? Did you talk about freezing eggs at your appointment - it might be worth considering. I can't remember if any of us suggested it before. It could be like an insurance policy as they would be frozen at the age and therefore quality of what you currently have. That way if you decided to leave it 5 years, you will still have the more or less the chance that you would have today. I have to say that I have a feeling that the sperm situation will improve over here with the measures that some clinics are now taking. My clinic has started a huge campaign in the W Mids and I know that they have recruited some donors recently. 

Sam - look at you juggling babies, boobies and puters! Can't believe that about the newspaper! Ice Age or what?! 

Carebear - how did the appointment go? We're here with bated breath! 

Hollysox - how are you doing hun? 

I have checked out about the singles chat - how does Weds 17th Jan sound to you? Is it too soon? I will post on the Lesbian thread and see if they want to join us. As JJ1 says many of their issue/methods are the same as ours. If this is OK, I will post it in the calendar and fix a room for us. 

Lou
XX


----------



## aweeze

Well, I've gone ahead and set up the chat - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80667.0

I hope you'll all be there!

Lou
X


----------



## mickle

Hi,

Just a quick one I hate having to type this, its BFN again and I feel so sad. Thanks for all your support. 

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Oh Mickle hun - I'm so sorry  I was so hoping that it was going to work out for you and I'm   that it hasn't. 

Stay strong hun and be kind to yourself - we're all here for you  

Lou
XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle - Just saw your sad news, so sorry for you.  

Take care remember you always have a listening ear on here if you need us.

Lou Best of luck   with your egg collection on Monday- your cycle seems to have flown by- how many follies do you have?

Thanks for setting up the chat room- do we all just log in at the time! I've never done one of these before. 

Love L xx


----------



## aweeze

Thanks L - I have about 16 follies although 4 are small. Why don't you pop into chat one night beforehand? You can see who's in there at the bottom of the main page as the theme has been changed back so if you see me there - usually night time - pop in for a dress rehearsal if ya like! On chat night, just log in either directly to the snug (you can select which room at log in) at 8pm or log in beforehand and switch to the snug by double clicking the room from the list on the RH side. 

I'm sorry I haven't shared much about this cycle with you all this time. I have found it quite hard as I am very scared of going through a further mc (if I even get a bfp of course). After the first, I was prepared to accept what the pro's say that a first mc is quite common and that there is no reason why blah blah blah. Although I approached my second try with trepidation, I still thought that I had a chance. This time though I just feel like it's all pointless and maybe this just isn't meant to be for me. The path hasn't been so smooth with the clinic this time and I feel like I have become a number there. I used to have a really good relationship with my nurse which seems to have turned somewhat sour and I'm finding it hard without the support from her that I had become so used to. 

Also, my bro has been in hospital (long story and no sympathy please - self inflicted alcohol induced accident) - we thought he may have had brain damage but is in the clear there but he will certainly have long term effects to deal with.  

Anyway enough of my wallowing - I have to go into work to try and compensate for the time I will lose this week!

Love to you all 

Lou
XX


----------



## mickle

Hi FF,

Thanks guys, still feels really raw and can't stop crying. Did go out for coffee with friend today but all the bumps and babies just make me want to cry  .

Just feel worried for my FET can't do another disappointment, don't know whether just do it next cycle ASAP or too take a few months off, guess its to earlty to make that decision.

Lou, quick one to you, can completely understand where you are coming from but just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, your FF are with you all the way. Sounds like you have been having a hard time Hun, keep strong.

Thinking of doing some hypnotherapy, I know some of you girls have done this any info greatly deserved.

Love Mickle


----------



## mickle

Emma, do you think it could help me be positive for my FET?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle- My heart goes out it is such a tough journey TTC , so many lows an emotional rollercoaster, but hopefully our highs will also come to us all. Life is so unfair sometimes and I can't rationalise why me, why not me, why them.....etc. Mickle do you have to have your FET abroad or can you move your frosties to the UK? I know in the UK we can move anything between clinics, would it make it less traumatic and stressful, if you were in your own home for your cycle. I have no idea what FET costs etc, but would have thought it was less than IVF and I read about medicated and unmedicated but have no idea how they decide which to do.

I had hypnotherapy at Zita West clinic in London (Maureen) http://www.zitawest.com/start/ and she did sessions on needle phobia and then a few sessions on positive thinking, which really helped me, to the point that I was so positive. Her sessions were 130 pounds each for an hour, but I think it helped me. I really believe that accupuncture helped me with an IVF specialist, Daniel Elliott http://www.londonacupuncture.co.uk/

Lou- 16 follies is fab I hope you have lots of eggs- and you have Emma's lucky ladybirds. Ignore the nurses and their attitude, as long as they do their job leave them to it, they should support you but if you get your baby you will never see them again, fingers crossed for you and that they fertilise. Sorry you have also had other family stresses- it always happens at once.

I was having a great weekend, feeling positive about miscarriage appt on Wed and reading up on it to prepare. My donor and his partner who stayed the weekend and we met some other friends who are very special people too (including another friend who offered me his sperm), so there were 6 of us- well me and 5 gay men who were huge Kylie fans. She did an amazing show and we had such fun, and they ended up in the front row! I bowed out home after dinner about 0100 while they all went on clubbing till morning but didn't wake me up when they came in! Then another friend joined us for breakfast and we had a good morning.

My donor then was headed home on the train- his partner stays with me a few nights a week when he is working. Then my donor got home he had a call to say his brother had died, even though it was expected sometime it devastated him . It is so hard hearing other people's sadness and pain and you can't do anything to take it away or stop it, it is just so hard. Fortunately his partner is great, strong and practical for them organising everything.

Sorry folks I will miss the first chat session as I will be abroad at the funeral, it isn't coz I'm scared of the unknown and the chat room!!I promise

Take care and love to you all
L xx

Note from Moderator... This post contains an unconfirmed link and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jen75

hello all!   

I apologise for my lack of messages recently...i shall explain in a minute...

I have been logging on to read and would just like to say...


Emma ~ what are men like

Mickle ~ sorry to hear your news. fingers crossed for next time.  

Lou ~ thanks for sorting the list, and including me!!!!  

JJ1 ~ so so sorry to read your devastating news   and also about your donors brother  

carebear1 ~ good luck with the adoption route 

Sam ~ major congratulations on your two gorgeous girls  

Kimberley24 ~ sorry to hear about your sad news and hope your niece makes a full and speedy recovery  

Hollysox ~ sorry for your sad news. keep positive  

sarahz ~ sorry to hear your devastating news  

apologies for anyone I have missed out!!!

as for me, well...I had a night of   with a man from my past, who pops in to my life every now and then (excuse the pun!). To cut the story short I found out I was pregnant. I was so so happy! Then, sadly, I had an early miscarriage at 5 weeks ...totally devastated. I cancelled my appointment at LWC, thinking totally differently from a few months ago. I have now come to realise that I do want a baby...whether on my own or not, I want a baby!!! So I have re booked for Feb 20th...am now back on track!

What i would like to ask is, I am having AF now and am having alto of abdominal pain. Is this normal. This is my first AF since miscarriage. It has been fairly normal, albeit a few days late, and bright red (sorry, TMI), should I be concerned

I promise to post more regularly...must go to sleep now.

 to one and all....Jen xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hello everyone   HAPPY NEW YEAR to all.....I hope that 2007 makes all our hopes and dreams come true...   

Apologies for not being on site for a while girls...these new hours I have to work are killers...I now have to do a 10 hr day for 5 days and then get 5 days off.  It is taking some getting used to I can tell you...basically when I am at work by the time I come home I am too tired to do anything except flop in front of the tv...

Oh Mickle hun, I was so sad when I read your news...  I wish I could say or do something to help you feel better but we both know nothing helps at this time...please take care of yourself and get your strength back...I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of   for your next step...

Lou, have you been having your EC today hun ?  If so, I hope you are feeling ok after it and that they collected lots of lovely precious eggs which will fertilise overnight...    Take it easy until ET time !  Sending you lots of luck and  

Hi Jen...I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriage hun   The advice I would give you would be to go to your GP if you are suffering from pain...I'm sure it wont be anything to worry about but I think you should get yourself checked out hun.  Please take care of yourself and sending you lots of good luck wishes for your appointment on 20th Feb...

Well, I am just waiting for my next af ad then I should be able to start tx again...fingers crossed   If all goes to plan I will hopefully have ec about the 3rd week of Feb.  I am doing short protocol again and he is keeping me on the same dose of puregon as last time.  I am eager to get underway but absolutely TERRIFIED of failure again...as we all are I know...But still, if I dont at least try then I will never know if it would have worked    I have rung my acupuncturist to see if she can fit me in for a tx before I start my fertility tx but she hasn't got back to me yet   I had acupuncture before and after et last time and think I will try it again this time too.  Someone said you should have it during the 2ww too...anyone else heard that ?  I didn't last time but may do this time round....

Anyway enough of my rambling for today...Hellos to everyone I have not mentioned personally   I hope you are all doing ok ?

Take care and love to all xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Just a quickie from me... 

Hollysox - lovely to see you back hunny. Good to hear that you are back on the rolercoaster. I completely understand the feeling of being scared - I have been very emotional this time. Hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too long  

JJ1 - sorry to hear about your donors brother and that you won't be able to make the chat  

Mickle - I think you are right - you need some time to process this bfn before you make a plan. I know I pushed to get cycling again this time but I have been very low all the way through and I think I would have benefitted from waiting.  I would give the hypno a go to help you relax and be positive - rich advice coming from me that trained as a hypnotherapist and barely ever uses it on herself!!!! I hear so many good things about accupuncture too though. 

Jen - welcome back hunny. So sorry to hear about the mc. I would agree with Jen that if you are in pain, you should just get it checked out at the docs just to make sure. 

Sam - hope the girls are being good for mummy 

Emma - Thank you for the lucky ladybirds etc. I don't have GA - just sedation and I normally go well under - not today though - I was aware of way too much for my liking!!!

Well my news is that I got 14 eggs again (so 7 for me)! Call me consistent!! So now I have the wait for the call in the morning to see if any fertilise - more ladybirds required me thinks! I'll update when I have news. 

Love to all and any I've missed  

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - fantastic news about the eggs you did so well, and you are so brave sedation only,. Let's hope that they are doing their business tonight and you take good care of yourself. Do you take your aspirin and Pred from ET or all cycle long? Here's some ladybirdS - 14 one for each, but Emma's are the ones you need!
             
Jen- Welcome back and so sorry to hear about your sad news, and with an action plan. Is your man still around at the moment? I had one of those who popped in and out for 13 years, then nothing for the last 2 years, and at Xmas he sent me a letter saying he wanted to get in touch.  

Can't help you with the AF after the m/c as I haven't had one.  Maybe ring NHS Direct or your GP, or post on the nurses thread on FF.  Hope it is all ok.

I've had to postpone my miscarriage clinic appt with Mr ******* as going to my donor's brothers funeral. Also will give me more time to read the books and get questions together.

Mickle I hope that you are feeling a bit brighter.

Hollysox - Hope AF comes soon.

Love to you all
L xx


----------



## Jen75

Evening all..  

Hollysox ~ Those hours sound horrid. I use to work in a children's nursery and did 10 hours a day, 5 days a week...you have my sympathy!  

Aweeze ~ Well done on 14 eggs...fab news. Let's hope they work their magic!  

JJ1 ~ My man has been on and off the scene for the last ten years. We usually bump into another once a year for a reunion!!!   

Anyone been watching Big Brother? I love it, especially when it is the celebrity one! Jade's mum is a bit of a nutter, think I would walk out too if I had to live with her!  

Hello to everyone else...Jen xxx


----------



## aweeze

A quick update from me - 6 of my 7 eggies fertilized - transfer will be Thursday if they keep going. I have to call tomorrow morn to see how they are doing. 

Lou
XX


----------



## Hollysox

Lou....well done on your 6 precious eggies     sending tons of                  for them to continue to divide and good luck for ET on Thursday hun...Am thinking of you...  

Jen, how are you feeling today hun ?  I hope the pain in your tum has eased by now... 

JJ1, forgive me hun but I forgot to say how sorry I was to hear about your donors brother yesterday...  it's a shame you have had to cancel your review appointment but as you say at least it will give you more time to prepare your questions  

Hello to everyone else out there today...hope you are all ok ?  Love to all xxx


----------



## Jen75

Hello  

Aweeze ~ Excellent news..6 eggs..wow! Good luck on Thursday for ET.  

Hollysox ~ The pain has eased off slightly ta. I posted on the midwife thread, but no one has responded as yet!  

No one answered about Big Brother...am I the only sado that watches it

Jen xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Jen !  I'm relieved to hear that your pain has eased now hun....that's really good news.  You take care of yourself ok and if watching Celebrity BB makes you feel better go for it I say    To be honest, I only watched to see who was going into the house and just keep dipping in and out of it when nothing else is on tv.  I have been watching Soapstar Superstar so how sad is that ? 
Anyway I hope everyone is well today ?  I'm having a quiet day...My baby would have been 1 year old today and thinking of what should have been makes me feel very sad   But having said that, I cant dwell too much in the past...I have to concentrate on my next round of tx and give it my best shot...

Take care everyone, Lou...hope you are ok hun and wishing you tons of good luck for tomorrows ET...this time tomorrow you will be on the dreaded    Sending you lots of    
Love to All xxx


----------



## CAREbear1

Mickle- so sorry to your news

Lou- Fab result, you have good eggies!. Good luck for transfer

xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello all 

Just popping in to let you know that I have 2 beautiful 8 cell embies back on board and there is one that they are watching until tomorrow as it may be suitable for freezing as well . So I'm on 2ww again - testing on 25th Jan  

Hollysox -  for you hunny 

Jen - I have been dipping in and out of them all! "Just the 2 of us", "Soapstar Superstar" and CBB! It depends on what else is on! 

Thank you all for your good wishes and lucky ladybirds/elephants etc - they really are all appreciated!  

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - I am just in the door from the gym and was wondering how you got on- well done 8 cells wow    - I sincerely hope that this is your time.  I do hope the 2WW flies by for you it is exciting. I hope that the other one is a    for you maybe a brother or sister!

How was chat night were you all chitter chattering away- I hope it was a success. 

I went to Ireland for my donor's younger brother's funeral it was a flying 24 hour visit so I am now knackered after getting the last flight out on Tues and back on same flight for Wed- he was so brave!!and his partner was a fantastic support to him and the family.

I had to rearrange my appts with Mr ******* and then with the Bridge by 2 weeks, but it isn't too bad as hopefully maybe   might arrive and I can get on with bloods.  

Mickle how are you doing hun.

Hi to you all

L xx


----------



## aweeze

Blimey - you made me panic then hun! I thought I'd arranged chat and missed it - it's not until Weds 17th Jan! PHEW! 

Hope you will be able to make it now. 

Glad Ireland went as well as could be expected  Those guys do really sound like lovely people. 

Lou
X


----------



## lucky2010

Lou,

Just noticed I'm testing on the same day as you.... my fingers are crossed for you. I am having imaginary abdo aches and can think of nothing else!! Will keep checking up on you!

Rach xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Lou I must be loosing my mind I thought it was last Wed that you were all chatting away!

Mickle- how are you, have you made any decisions about next step?

Emma I hope that you are soon on the mend- there is so much of the flu around.

To Lou and Rach/Julie hope the 2WW goes by and has a positive ending .

So glad it is the weekend!!! and a lie in.
L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...just popped on to see how you are all doing  

Lou and Rach/julie sending you both so much     and  for your 2ww's...

Emma...hope your virus goes and you feel much better soon...  Take care of yourself.

Mickle, how are you doing hun ?  Sending you a cyber  

JJ1....hope you are ok   

Jen, hope you are feeling ok today and that the pain is now gone completely ?  Are you still watching CBB ?  I see little Leo has done a runner now !

Hi to anyone I've not mentioned by name   I've got to run now as I will be back out to work very soon and need a cuppa first !

Take care and have a good weekend x


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Great to hear that you're back on the 2ww Lou - I soooooo want this to work for you. You've been such a support to me throughout all of this and you deserve it so much.          coming your way.

Jen - glad the pain has eased. I had a normal AF after my possible mc but then again, I'd bled for two weeks at the time without knowing that I might have been pg. I thought I was just late.

We've been laid up with a shocking cold. Fortunately I got the worst bout and the girls have just had sniffles really. I was that shattered I decided to give up breast feeding but then last night I was missing it so much I decided to start again, just in time as my milk was beginning to dry up. I never exclusively breast fed anyway, always mixed between breast and formula. Am about to add another couple of photos to the gallery of the twins. They're really growing now. At 7 weeks Elsbeth is 8lb 8 1/2 and Amelie is 9lb 11oz so not doing too bad on it all.

Love to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## Jen75

Hello all  

Hollysox ~ Hope you are well honey. Am loving CBB. Glad Leo left, he was getting on my nerves big time. He was so up his own a**e it was untrue. Am also into Soapstar Superstar. Gutted Mark went, he has gorgeous eyes!  

Lou ~ Fab news for you. Bet you are willing the next two weeks away so you can test. Thinking of you and sending you tons of good wishes and luck.  

Emma ~ Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly with the dreaded flu. Hope you get well soon. 

RachJulie ~ Lots of positive thoughts heading your way too during your dreaded two weeks wait  

Sam ~ Sorry to hear you and your girls are poorly. I love their names, so cute. Hope you all feel better soon. 

As for me, the pain seemed to have eased now. Not sure what that was all about, am assuming it was just a delayed reaction or something!  

Am looking forward to my appointment next month...just wish it would hurry up and arrive. 

Off to find something in fridge before CBB and Soapstar...exciting Saturday night for me!!!

Bye all...Jen xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Sam - It is so nice that you still take some quiet, precious minutes to pop back online and post and show us photos of the girls, and help keep us focused in the tougher times when you doubt it ever happens!

Lou - Hope that the 2WW is not driving you nuts.  I hate the analysing ever sensation.

Jen - Glad that you are feeling more positive.

Mickle- How are you doing?


Hollysox - When are your dates for starting treatment this year?

Emma - Glad you have got over the flu- dreaded thing.  I didn't have a flu jab last year as I was pregnant, and then thought Jan was too late to have, but so many people at work that did have it have still been sick with flu, I always swore by it, so who knows.

I haven't really done anything exciting today. My donor's partner has been staying with me since Fri as he is working nights, and my donor is still with his family.  I popped round to a friends this lunchtime for a quick coffee, she save s all the IVF cutting from the newspapers for me as well.  Then to Oxford St to get some bits and pieces for work, usually I love shopping but wasn't in the mood for it. We had dinner this evening, he's gone to work and I have some paperwork to do before tomorrow morning!!

Love to you all

L xx


----------



## mickle

Hello friends,

JJ1, Kylie sounds like it was a great night a friend from work went and said it was fab, better than Madonna who she had seen the month before. I am sorry to hear about your donors brother, how sad.   How's it going at the Gym? How did you get on with your second opinion? Thanks for the hypno advise.

Emma, thanks for tip off on hypno cd. sent cheque and its now in the post. Sorry to hear you had been unwell but glad you are feeling better.

Lou, How's the 2WW going hun? Sorry you have been having such a tough time and hope your brother is recovering.

Kimberley, must have been lovely to see the heartbeat and waving baby. 

Hollysox, I know exactly what you mean about starting the next cycle and climbing on the roller coaster again but as they say you got to be in it to win it. Really hope this one works for you. Actually hope we all get are little babies.

Jen, Sorry to hear about your m/c but am glad that you have decided what you want and are going for it. Good luck for appt.

Carebear1, Hi there hun.  

Well I am thinking I will go back for the frosties in February. I am obviously worried about  another disappointment but feel like I must get on with this. I will only have to go back for one week. I will have to go on my own but thats OK. I have travelled around the world on my own so one week in Greece should be fine. I will do a partially medicated cycle no down regging but estrogen support with tablets and HRT and progesterone support after FET. I obviously run the risk of travelling there and none off them surviving but trying not to think of that. Will deal with that if it happens. They are worried re egg quality but if embryos are good surely that means they are good. Just wish I new why they did not implant. I don't know. Trying to decide whether too do hypno or Accu can't afford both and have done Accu with other cycles but as I can't do 30 mins before and after ET I feel like i miss the most important sessions. What do you think? As you can see my little mind is whizzing. . If this doesn't work I will be doing a fresh cycle in early summer the Dr has said that I need to take some time out to rest my ovaries and that seems reasonable.

Anyway sorry if I missed anyone, thanks for all your support it has meant so much.

Love Mickle


----------



## Jen75

Morning all...

Hollysox ~ I am sorry that I did not mention this in my last post, but sending you a big cyber hug   for you. Full steam ahead for your next tx.

Emma ~ Glad to hear you are feeling better hun.  

Lou ~ How is your 2ww going...sending you positive thoughts...    

Mickle ~ You sounds very positive towards your next lot of tx. Can I ask why you are going abroad to do it? 

I had a bit of a down day yesterday...thinking about the stage my baby would have been at. But then I gave myself a big shake and tried to concentrate on being positive...but sometimes it's not so easy!

Anyone watch CBB last night? I felt so sorry for Shilpa. Danielle is being such a b***h to her, so out of order!   Get Danielle out I say!!!

Well, I suppose I had better go and get dressed now...seeing as it's 11o'clock!!!  

Laters...Jen xxx


----------



## sarahz

Hello Everyone - just popping in for a quick hello, haven't been on since before Xmas so belated happy new year to all and may all our dreams comes true and may we all win the lottery to pay for it.  Sorry I've missed all your news, but will read back and see what's been going on.

Must go now as off to Tues night yoga at Triyoga, with all those rich Primrose Hill skinnies! Love standing on my head!!

Also got a new project of selling my house & buying a new one to occupy me (& delude myself I can afford it - what, as well as treatment, must be mad!! - still waiting to hear back from Bridge about date for hysteroscopy and cost of next treatment...will seriously start to badger them if don't hear anything back by end of week...Bye all.  Sarahzx


----------



## aweeze

Hello all!

Don't forget chat tomorrow night! Will be hoping to see as many of you there as possible - no excuses  

Sarah - Happy New Year to you too! Sounds like you have plenty of plans in the offing! I've never heard of Triyoga and standing on my head isn't easy when you have a butt as heavy as mine to unbalance ya! 

Jen  -  for your down day sweetie. It is tough when you think back and sometimes you just can't help doing it. Hope you are feeling better now. 

Mickle - is it worth talking to your clinic about some investigations for the implantation failure before you crack on with the frosties? Just a thought. Lovely to see you back posting hunny  

Sam - lovely to hear from you too - it must be hard with your hands so full! Where are these piccies then? I'm itching to see them! 

Emma - hope you've kicked that flu bug well and truly into touch hun - nasty beastie! 

Carebear - how's it going? Anything to report on SW visit etc yet? What's your next step?

Hollysox - hope you are surviving those nasty long hours!

JJ1 - right now listen very carefully - chat night is tomorrow night  sorry, couldn't resist! You really got me going with that one - my heart rate went up!

Rach - thanks for dropping in here - good luck for your 2ww too! 

Kimberley - hope that bubba's growing nicely  

Well, if I've forgotten anyone I'm sorry!  As for me, I'm doing fine. Nothing to report at the mo. I am doing a 2ww diary - wasn't going too but changed my mind on day1 so you can keep up on my progress (when I remember to update it) on there - anything important, I will of course let you all know! This one's a bit different for me as I usually take the week of EC and ET off but this time, I only had the day of EC and the morning of ET off and the rest of the time, I have been back working. It's been a bit tough but I'm coping! I have had some mild OHSS I think as I have had breathing probs like on my first cycle but they seem to come and go   

Right - must dash - it's quiz night in chat  

Love to all
Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

So tomorrow night chatting     I'll be there!!!

Jen- I know it is hard thinking what could and should have been - every Tuesday I say to myself  'Oh you'd be 14 weeks today'  I guess it is natural to think that way though and I think only oif I get pregnant will my mindset change, so I try and not fight it.

My   came today- was a bit of a shock almost forgotten what it was! but it is 4 weeks to the day since my ERPC- so at least now I can plot and plan.  I also moved my NHS gynae appts forward to this Friday from next month -  then the Bridge and miscarraige man next week so then I can plan my next cycle.  Might go and get my FSH and bloods done tomorrow  or wait another day or so.

Mickle- Hope you are ok- as Lou said does your clinic do assisted hatching or anything like that? 

Lou- Glad your  2WW is going ok , I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Sarah- why do you have to wait so long for the Bridge for hysteroscopy.  Do you live in Primrose Hill? I'm near to Islington- not that I fancy yoga and would also be hopeless on standing on my head as have no balance on my feet let alone head!!!

Kimberley- How is bubs doing?

Emma, Hollysox, Carebear , Sam Love to you all 

I watched the ARCG programme and I know it is all media bias and they set out for a witch hunt but it still makes you wonder and worry as you do feel so vulnerable as a pt - as I had a hysteroscopy and saline flush recommended by the Bridge.  Then various bloods, and the natural killer cells debate....but then if I could get through his doors and have a baby at the end of the day I would go there.

Take care
L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

Yep I watched the ARGC program and I just felt for the FF that attend the ARGC. They don't need that sort of stress.I also felt that the argument was not balanced. They could not show the whole off the interview with Kate S and The DR but I felt it was misleading and unbalanced.

L and Lou What tests could I ask for for implantation failure? I had NK cells that was normal? The clinic do assisted hatching as standard using the latest laser tech. Didn't have PGD this time. Any help greatly received. This time took Aspirin and low dose Pred.  

Feeling a bit shy about chat room never done it before but am interested.

Love Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle I have never done it either- I'm sure Lou will be kind ot us!!
L x


----------



## aweeze

Course I will  - if you don't like it, I will let you go (promise)! But nothing ventured nothing gained! 

Mickle - I didn't realise you did Aspirin and preds - what dose of preds were you on? The only thing that I think you might try would be immune/clotting tests like:
Thyroid function test
Anti Phospholipid Antibodies
Anti Cardiolipin Antibodies
Clotting Profile
Lupus Anticoagulant  

some of which, if they came back abnormal would usually be treated with heparin I believe. Might be worth checking. It does pretty much sound like the clinic have you well covered though - they sound very good hun. 

Lou
XX


----------



## mickle

Thanks Lou,

Have hypo thyroid but controlled on thyroxine. Will ask clinic about others though. I took 5mg Pred so maybe I could ask to increase this. See you for a chat tommorrow.  I could ask GP to do clotting test, as its cheap, I did get a Anti Thyroid Antibody check before last cycle. I was not well in my 2WW so maybe that had something to do with it. Had a tummy bug 2 days post ET with tempfor 24 -36 hours and then for last week of 2WW had temp virus bad cough thing. Maybe I'm just clutching at straws but could be a reason. 

Until tommorrow.

M x


----------



## mickle

Hello all,

Where are you all?

M x


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi Mickle

How are you? Don't know about everyone else, but I'm so busy with going back to work. Its a pig catching up with everything!

I do come on and read and a few f you have been asking about the adoption plans, so sorry I haven't been keeping up to date. Its going very well. I am booked on the May course and have a social worker coming next week to start off all the checks. Am actually starting to believe I'm going to be a mummy soon!

Lots of love to everyone

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Carebear- thanks for updating us we thought you'd gone missing....and good luck with the SW appts it all seems to moving along quickly.

Mickle - What are your plans - are you going back for FET next month?

Lou- Not too many days until test day- are you a good girl and wait until the day or do you do it early?  Also thanks for the chat night, will go again now I';m no longer a chat virgin.

Sarah- Have you got up appts sorted out- when are you cycling again/ here or abroad?

Kimberley- How is the pregnancy going?  

Emma- great that you have made your own breaththrough with your issues, life can be so complicated at times, and at other times it is all clear!

Hollysox, Jen hi to you all - we are very quiet on here

I went for my NHS follow-up appt (as I had my ERPC at an NHS hospital as the Bridge had closed for GA's over Xmas)!  Anyway the consultant I saw was lovely, she said that she would do the hysteroscopy for me on the NHS.  I had the bloods that my GP requested taken - she said that she could do some of the other bloods but as our Hospital doesn't do them all,some I could have done as private pt as they courier them to a neighbouring Trust for processing, but they don't do natural killers etc.  I rang the Bridge to see how much they charge for a hysteroscopy under GA and it would have been about 1600 pounds so I figured I could use that money saved towards for PGS instead!

My friend is planning a get together in Marbella for 3 of us girls who used to live in the Caribbean together plus my donor and his partner, she is aiming for the end of May/beg of June,and if all goes well I should be pregnant- don't know how many weeks as it depends on timings but I wouldn't be over 12 weeks -  immediately my mind went onto 'should I fly' Zita West says don't fly until 12 weeks- 'should I say yes or no' - Zita says no swimming or baths after IVF for the first 12 weeks - but I can live without going in the pool/sea etc..... this TTC really does take over every aspect of your life and thinking I am doing the right thing or not- last time I didn't do anything I shouldn't have- well not that I know about-and I still lost my baby.   

Then today in the Press there is all the thing about the trans fatty acids and don't -but what do you eat, then I also read organic food is no better than non organic foods!! It is hard to know what to do for the best......

Take care love to you all
L x


----------



## Jen75

Hello all.... 

Lou ~ Hope you are doing ok hun. It's a shame you have to work during your 2ww, but I suppose at least it keeps your mind occupied. Make sure you get lots of rest too though.   Sorry I did not make it to the chat night, hope it all went well.  

JJ1 ~ Wow, Marbella!!! Sounds fantastic hun.  

Carebear ~ Sounds like your plans for adopting are going well. A friend of mine had been ttc unsuccessfully for a few years before deciding to go down the adoption route. She now has three children, (they all have the same birth mother) and is having the time of her life! I hope it all goes fantactically smoothly for you.  

Emma ~ I am sorry to hear you had to have a medical termination hun. hugs to you...  Glad to hear you have made a breakthrough with OCD...it is always good to chat to other people in the same boat as yourself..keeps you sane!  

I am feeling better now, more positive about things..for the moment anyway, I do tend to go up and down! 

At the moment I am in my last year of an English degree...which is why I have not posted..too many essays to do and a dissertation...10,000 words!!!! I also work part-time to keep some money coming in to pay for everything! Can't wait for easter when it will all be over...it's been bloody hard work! Then I can get a full time job...but hopefully that will be shortlived cos then I will get a big fat BFP!  

Off now to cook some lunch...laters! Jen xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls...just a quickie from me today but wanted to say hello to you all.  Hope you have all had a good weekend ? 

Lou and Rach...wanted to send you both lots of            for the rest of your     

Sorry I haven't had the chance to catch up with you all for a little while but I promise to very soon...

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## going it alone

Lost last night's post     

Have added some photos of the girls. Didn't have time to resize them last time but have now.

Lou - Will be thinking of you on test day, even if I don't get to come online for a few days. Best of luck hun.         

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## sarahz

Hi All

Hi JJ1 - Good for you getting your hysteroscopy on the NHS - how did you manage that, well I guess you were 'in the system' whereas Prof at Bridge just wants an investigative look for scar tissue or whatever is preventing the positive pregnancies from continuing (I remember having laser treatment back in the 80s for 'pre-cancerous cells' after abnormal smears which seemed to be all the rate at the time, now I think it could be coming home to roost - it's so galling to know the cost could be saved by having it on the dear old NHS - I doubt very much my GP, who has now left practice, who was lovely which is a real shame, would recommend me anyway time is ever of the essence, seeing as Im hoping to give donor tx a third go in Kiev in April.  But waiting, waiting, waiting for Bridge to a) confirm date of hysteroscopy, Ive suggested next Fri, and b) confirm cost of next round of treatment - I deserve a discount by now.  Just can't plan til I know for sure - Im house-hunting too, been gazumped twice, nasty old business, plus just sending off the £5k tax bill - I'm soooo financially over-stretching it !!!  Aaah,

No, I don't live in Primrose Hill - I wish!! - but work there in telly company.

Keep warm all, happy winter holidays!
Sarahz


----------



## sarahz

PS:  JJI - re the flying issue - the biggest issue there is dehydration as far as I can make out - I go to Gerad Kite, colleague of Zita, and he's always suggesting 3 litres of water a day anyway.  I did notice, rather horrified, how my water bottle collapsed as I landed back from Kiev right after tx!  But, as with everything, its weighing up the pros and cons - a great hol with friends, will do you the world of good - and just drink at least 3 litres of water a day!!  I know fertility professionals have differing opinions and I don't think Bridge feel strongly against flying otherwise they couldn't endorse their various non-UK treatment schemes.
Sx


----------



## Hollysox

Sam...just wanted to say I have had a peek at your two angels and they look so adorable    you must be so proud of them hun...

Lou and Rach...how are you girls bearing up ?  I have everything crossed for you both and hope to see some lovely   very soon...        

Jen...how are you doing hun ?  Goodness, what a lot of work you are putting in for your English degree...it will be well worth it in the end and your future bubba will be so proud to have such a brainy mummy  

JJ1...oh you lucky thing, Marbella...it sounds wonderful  

Hi's also to Carebear, Emma, Mickle, Sarah, and anyone I've missed out...I hope you are all doing ok ?

Me, well I am waiting for af to show up...due Friday at the soonest but praying BIG time it doesn't arrive until Sunday or else tx will have to be cancelled cos the clinic dont do scans on a weekend   PLEASE....  till SUNDAY


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- best of luck for test day tomorrow!!Thinking of you  
L xx


----------



## mickle

H there,

JJ1, I can see the dilemma you are in. I would feel worried if I was flying and pregnant no matter how many weeks. Gosh I worry about it after every treatment, My DR said there was no strong evidence to say that flying when pregnant was a problem. I would go it will be great fun, we really must try not to put our lives on hold easier said than done I know.

Sarah, great that you are going back in April, sounds like you are really busy though at the moment, take care.

Lou, wishing you lots of     and     . Have taken a look at dairy sounds like you are having a tough time with your breathing hun, so hope its good news for you. Ahh forgot quiz night last night, maybe next week  

Emma, Hi there hope all is well with you.

Hollysox, Hope AF turns up as it should.

Carebear, good luck for next week.

Sam, Love the new pictures of the girls its great to see them getting bigger. How are you coping with them? Brilliantly I'm sure.

Kimberley, How is the pregnancy going?

Jen, Hi there.

Well I have to wait for AF which will be in 2 weeks time and then can start preparing for FET. I have to take estrogen tablets and or patches until transfer and then progesterone support after transfer. I have talked to clinic re having a fresh one and keeping frosties but think I will have FET and go for fresh one in summer if needed. The danger is they do not survive but have been trying to get my head round that and just thinking that if they don't survive does not mean I won't be a mum. I have been having a lot of headaches has any one had that post IVF not every day but a least 2-3 times a week and headache lasts all day.

love Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Glad to hear that things are going well, can't wait to see Lou's result  - we'll all hanging in there!! I've also checked in on your diary- you do suffer from breathing probs.

I had my Mr ******* appt today and he was a lovely down to earth and very sensible man. I was delighted to go- he has no conflict of interest in my IVF as he doesn't do IVF himself- as I did think that maybe the Bridge may recommend investigations that were not needed. He did say that he wouldn't recommend the hysteroscopy as it wouldn't give me any benefit- and I said that my IVF consultant said that it would help flush out toxins etc, he said as I've had ERPC we have had everything taken out, you can't get anymore invasive!

We had a very sensible discussion about NK cells, he explained that his team did the first published research in UK, and although other m/c consultants would send me away and some Drs don't agree with NK cell work it is because they misinterpret the results - the dispute is that NK cells in the blood don't correlate to the NK cells in the womb in non pregnant and pregnant states- but he said what does correlate is NK activity- so the active NK cells and the dormant ones. He also tests for CD69, and a cyctotoxic assay so how the NK cells react to IVIG and steroids, so indicates if they are recommended for treatment.

I said that I wanted the bloods doing despite him saying probably not indicated: as I think emotionally it will help me.
I had already had FSH, FBC, viral testing, normal clotting etc via my GP
With Mr ******* I had 65 mls of blood taken!!!

NK cells
lupus
anticardiolipn
thyroid TPO
TSH-RAB
ANA
coeliac antibodies
Protein C
Protein S
Anti thrombin III
Factor V Leiden
Factor VIII
APCR
prothrombin gene mutation
karyotype of female (donor already had male version done)
He said not to do MTHER and DQ alpha antigens that I had read about for my case.

I also got my FSH back from last week and it was 7.1, so not too bad (it was 5-6 before my pregnancy)

He explained that my bicornuate uterus (if I have one) that was reported on one scan and not from the IVF clinic I might add- and I had read that this can increase the chances in m/c but he explained not in my case as it does in 2nd trimester losses, and then he said I probably just have a mild one called an arcuate uterus but he offered to scan me on the next appt if I wanted.

I felt reassured and he said to go back and he would have all my results back in 2 weeks. He said some places send to Chicago but you more for the courier, when there are a few labs in the UK than can do them.

I also asked about PGD- he said it is not his area, and to ask them why, the risks and is it routine etc

So I will see what comes back in a few weeks.

I feel more emotionally prepared and less hung up about not getting the hysteroscopy done , I have an NHS appt but it will not be until the end of March when I hope that i will be pregnant again by then!!

Mickle- Glad you have a plan for your embryos- can they tell you the likelihood of them not surviving the thaw?

Sam- your daughters are amazing and so cute!!

Hollysox- Hope the comes and gets you!!

Emma - How are things, have you got an appt with the therapist yet?

Kimberley -how are you and bubs doing?

Sarah- I am surprised that you have to wait so long for your hysteroscopy, my NHS appt for it is March, but now I am in a dilema whether it is needed, but probably won't have it at the Bridge unless Mr Shaw convinces me otherwise!

Take care and love to you all and a special  for Lou 
[fly]  ^          [/fly]
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Evening ladies!

Mickle - ooh great that you're giving the frosties a try! Did you talk to the clinic about increaing the preds this time? I will be hoping very hard for you hun.

Sam - those girls are beautiful - you must be a very proud Mummy! I loved the xmas day photo in their matching outfits and those cute slippers! 

Carebear - lovely to hear from you hunny. It sounds like it's all moving on well - you will be a mummy soon hun. Good luck for SW visit.

Emma - sounds like you've had a breakthrough hun and great to hear you soundin positive about the future and being a Mum. Shall I risk updating the list yet? 

JJ1 - sounds like you are very busy getting all the bases covered ready for next tx - good luck with it all hun. I'm not sure what I would do about the flying to be honest - I think I would err on the side of caution based on my history and certainly wouldn't want to be away from home if things went wrong but then on the other hand the r & r of a holiday might be just the ticket to make for a healthy pg - tricky one hunny! 

Sarah - glad to hear that you are getting back on the rollercoaster in April.    

Hollysox - make sure you stay away from all white clothing and furniture hun - that should keep the witch from showing up! We all know how she has a penchant for white things!

Jen - sound too much like hard work to me hun! Glad tohear you are feeling a bit better. 

Kimberley - Hope that bump is coming on nicely!

Hello to anyone I missed. Thank you all for your good wishes - I shall of course post the news good or bad as soon as I'm able to tomorrow. 

Lou
XX


----------



## aweeze

Morning my lovely buddies - it's a BFP! 

Scared beyond belief that it's not gonna last again but I hope this time the preds will do it for me! 

Lou
XX


----------



## nismat

Congratulations Lou 

I really hope that this is a happy, healthy full-term pregnancy for you


----------



## mickle

Just a quick one,

Lou, congratulations hunny, thats just fantastic news. I can understand your reticence but you so deserve something good and I hope this is your time.  

Have just spoke to clinic they are now thinking about a medicated FET so probably won't be until March as have to down regulate, yuk. I actually feel this will be better though. Will ask them about increasing steroids too.

Love to all

Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

LOU....WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS HUN...I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU !

      

Sending you so many        for a happy healthy pregnancy....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou I'm so happy for you, I checked before I went off to work this morning and there was nothing on here, so I have been in suspense all day, CONGRATULATIONS on your 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]         [/move]

Emma lucky's ladybirds did it again!!!


----------



## Jen75

Lou ~ congratulations to you!!!    

You must be over the moon...I am soooo pleased for you.  

Here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy.  

Jen xxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Lou    Congratulations      I'm so happy for you . Make sure you relax as much as you can over the next 2 wks. x x

  JJ1  I'm really pleased your appointment went well and you are feeling more positive. Keep me posted on how you get on at your next appointment. Hope you have a fab holiday x

  
  Carebear  How are you? Have you had your appointment with the therapist yet?

  Emma  How are you hun hope your well. Let me know how it goes with the social worker, i'm so excited for you things are now starting to move forward for you. x

  Hi to everyone else i've missed i hope your all well. x


  As for me i'm 12 wks tomorrow   finally got there! I've got my dating scan at the hospital on weds. I've had a nightmare with the scanning dept my G.P has sent 2 requests asking for my ovary to be checked in the last 2 wks as i'm still in alot of pain. And they've said well i've got my dating scan on the 31st if they have time they will check it if not my G.P will have to send another request for it to be scanned ( which he has already sent and have chosen to ignore)   
    I've got my booking in appointment with the midwife on the 7th Feb i will be nearly 14 wks i've been told this is a little late for booking in but i'm just greatful to see her now anyway. Also my sickness stopped 2 wks ago so i'm feeling much better. I've also now got a little bump which i'm very proud of and am massaging with vitamin E cream twice a day.

  News on little Shannon, she came home on Saturday night and she is doing really well bar for being on oxygen at night still. The health vistor came today and she now weighs 5lb 1oz. She is beautiful and very special.

  Speak to you all soon

  Take care

  Kimberley x x x


----------



## Tonia2

Just popping in for two seconds to say 
[fly] Congratulations Lou!!! [/fly]
             
I've got absolutely everything crossed for you and will continue to think of you obsessively in the next few weeks! You deserve more than anything for this one to hang in there. I can understand your nervousness so much, and I hope that soon you can relax and enjoy it just a tiny little bit... WELL DONE! 
Love & squishy hugs to you
Tonia
xx
PS. BTW I thought your thoughts re Lester were great....


----------



## some1

Congratulations Lou!!

I haven't been posting, but I have been lurking and keeping my beady eye on you!  I am so pleased and sending you loads and loads of sticky vibes!!!  It is a about time things came right for you - third time lucky!

xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx


----------



## Jen75

Hello all...

Lou ~ Have you come back to earth yet, or are you still on   

Mickle ~ You sound positive about your appointment, hope all goes well for you    

Kimberley ~ Bet you cant wait for Feb 7th (lucky 7!!!) Glad to hear Shannon is home and making good progress.  

Sam ~ Lovely pic of you girls...gorgeous.   

Hollysox ~ Hope AF witch has stayed away allowing everything to go to plan..   

Hello to everyone else...

Well, as for me, I am counting the weeks away till my app at LWC..three weeks on Tues coming...cant wait to get the ball rolling!

The sun is shinning and it looks gorgeous outside. I am off in a mo to spend the lovely day in the library at uni, have an essay due wed and have left it to the last minute, as usual!!!  

Laters...Jen xxx


----------



## going it alone

Well done Lou

I knew you could do it. Here's to a happy and healthy next eight months.

Loads of Love Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Evening Ladies!

Thank you all for your posts. My feet are very firmly on the ground (no ) which makes me feel almost ungrateful for this precious bfp but in fact I'd say I'm almost in denial! I think it's the only way I can protect myself. Having been here twice before, I'm finding it very hard to even think that I might get as far as my first scan. I just keep hearing some words that my consultant said to me when I discussed possible treatment with her that in some women with suspected immune system issues the m/c gets earlier each time. Which fits with what has happened with me so far. I'm just finding it so hard to have faith in these tiny little pills that I'm taking that they could stop the same thing happening again and quite frankly I'm scared stiff! 

No personals from me this time afraid - just a blanket  to you all - i'll post properly soon  

Lou
XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Hope all is going well!!

Lou has you  sunk in yet!!  

I went to the Bridge yesterday and saw the consultant, he was a bit off with me, and annouced he had to leave soon to go to his daughters school (my fault!??). 

He then said he'd do a short protocol and use Gonal F instead and may add other things, to try and get better response.  He seemed a bit peeved with me that I had gone to Mr *******, for immune testing, but Mr ******* said that he shares other pts with the Bridge.  He made some comment about  the tests probably costing me an arm and a leg- which they did!!

Then he asked was I going to have a PGS cycle, I said that I didn't think that i decided until the eggs were collected and he said no you decide today, and then gave me some photocopied article on PGS and said make your mind up- why didn't he give it to me before to give me an informed choice!! Then he tells me PGS is a 30 mins appt on its own and I'd have to come back for it! Also as the embryos can be destroyed when doing PGS on occassions they can only do it when there are enough embryos.

He then talked about leaving them to blastocysts.

The last words he said to me on my last visit - 4 days after I discovered my baby had died was come back and we will discuss options, some include X, Y and Z and PGS was mentioned. 
He then said start taking baby aspirin, but I am not going to until I see Mr ******* as otherwise if he wants to start anti clotting drugs my blood will not be the same as when he sees me, and it won;t be too late.

Also the short protocol means all is moved forward by 3 weeks as it starts on day 2 sniffing and day 3 injecting.  So could be underway by mid Feb.

He then never mentioned the hysteroscopy so I said I had arranged it on the NHS but Mr ******* had said it was not indicated. I also asked why if I had a bircornuate uterus it had not been picked up at the Bridge as I had 9 scans there, he waffled away.  He then said the hysteroscopy was optional 'in fact it is all voluntary'. So I have to go back with the immune results that i get on the 7th Feb and may starts a week or so later.

I am going to be cautious and not buy all my drugs in one go, as I have read about people being left with a fridge full of Gonal F, and at 480 pounds a pen I can't afford to waste loads!!

So my current thinking is get my immune results, do nothing until then with aspirin etc, then go back to the Bridge. Try and get my hysteroscopy appt moved forward on the NHS to next week/first week Feb. If not then leave it alone. and not have PGS, try and let them go to blastocysts.
All starting about Feb 16 th is AF behaves!!

My mind is spinning.

Also work is a bit of a nightmare, they are  restructing another dept, and my post is not effected, but one post that works closely with me is effected and I think they are trying to get rid of it (and the lady in it) and so are trying to give me another 2 depts to run alongside my own 5 areas plus all the admin staff for the 2 depts  !! So I have the choice of take the others on (for no extra reward) or  give some aspects of my job to another post, but then go for rebanding and may come out less, and I have to be careful as I don't want a pay cut for mat leave - so I might go with the flow and think in the future months I will not be there I'll be on mat leave anyway.

Life is so complicated some times... Hope that you are well.
L xx


----------



## Jen75

Lou ~ Hun I can totally understand your apprehension. I know so many good friends who have miscarried during their first pregnancy, then gone on to have healthy pregnancies. I so believe in positive thinking so try not to be too hard on yourself. I can empathise that you don't want to get too excited 'just in case' , but try to remain focused and positive. dreams can come true. 

   sending you some baby dust for luck and good wishes...Jen xx


----------



## Jen75

JJ1 ~ God,  your Doctor sounds nice...not!!!     
What clinic are you at? it all sounded rather confusing to me to be honest, but you sounded as if you know what you are going to do. 

Sorry work is crap at the mo.      Some dancers for you to make you smile.

Jen xxx


----------



## some1

Hello Lou

I really feel for you, you must be scared stiff.  I read your 2ww diary and you were saying that you have felt totally different this time compared to your previous BFPs - hopefully this is a good sign - I really, really hope that this pregnancy feels different because it is different and your little bean is here to stay!



... and remember there are loads and loads of positive sticky vibes being sent to you from all over the country!!!

  

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Lou- I do hope that you are ok  have you got any symptons yet- I asked Mr ******* what dose of steroids he usually uses and he said most people get 25 mgs of Pred as it comes in that dose as a single tablet. Have you booked your first scan yet? what dates do they do them at.  I had my first at 5 weeks and 5 days and you could see a sac etc.

Hollysox- what happened with AF  - did you get it in time for scans and the clinic openings??

Sarah- Have the Bridge got back to you re a date for hysteroscopy? and planning the next cycle. 

Mickle- Have you planned you FET or fresh cycle?

Kimberley- Great to hear that all is going well for you and the baby.

Emma- How are you hun?

Sam- Your    babies are so cute.

Jen- you are so good doing the essays- when you're at the end it is so hard to stay motivated. Your appt will soon come round.

I'm still in a bit of a pickle  and didn't sleep well this weekend my mind still spinning about all sorts of things, it all seems to have come round so quickly.  I could be stimming in 3 weeks, also have to try and get the hysteroscopy fitted in before (and try and get my date moved up as I have been allocated a date at the end of March!) also I'm a little apprehensive that if it comes too close that it won't be that great to be poked about and then stimm so soon afterwards...... and then the IVF consultant saying its all voluntary, but the time before when I had just miscarried he said I had to have it, then Mr ******* saying there is no benefit- is he just after my money for a hysteroscopy that I don't need?  I'm at the Bridge and ususally the consultant is very nice, I guess maybe he was having a bad day and was in rush.

Take care love to you all
L xx


----------



## CAREbear1

Congratulations Lou- Fantastic news. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## sarahz

Hello all

Lou - gosh I understand how you must feel, as my next (3rd) transfer will be after two positives which sadly ended, so if Im lucky enough to get a third positive result, I know I'll have a long way to go before I might feel it'll last. I felt like you do after I got the results the 2nd time, I just couldn't believe it would work twice in a row.  I'm really relieved to be having a break.  Enough about me -  well done, all the very best to you and look after yourself and have lots of treats!! Sending you lots of positive thoughts.

JJI - Funny old place Bridge isn't it - Because Im having straight donor transfer, I don't really understand all the ins & outs of your treatment but hope it falls into place soon, maybe he was more busy since Professor's away? - still think it's amazing you'll get a hysteroscopy on the NHS, brilliantly organised!  Re my hysteroscopy, the delay in getting a date is because Professor Wotnot is on his hols so the programme co-ordinator is waiting for his 'go-ahead', then if all well, I'll sign up for my third go in Kiev in April - still waiting for them to confirm cost, reduced drastically I hope - it really is all so expensive - I was wondering whether at least I might be able to get reduced-cost meds via ISIDA clinic, I'll ask them.  I'm going to be an absolute pauper this year, selling my house & waiting to hear re an offer on house to buy which I've got a nasty feeling is all going to coincide with my next round of treatment!  Anyway, not going to worry about that just now...

I'm pretty unaware about what a hysteroscopy might reveal to be honest, and reading through these posts just reconfirms that!!  Perhaps I should understand a bit more before going ahead & spending alot more money.  He simply said it was investigative to ensure no 'scar tissue' (from the previous hysteroscopy I have last spring at Bridge to remove a small polyp!!  God, more discount please). Can you explain a bit more about those two conditions of the uterus? My other thought I had was I've had a colposcopy & laser treatment for pre-cancerous cell condition after abnormal smears in my late 20s via Margaret Pyke Family Planning clinic (if I could turn back time!) & I wondered whether there's scar tissue left from those procedures - anyone know anything about this probability?  Perhaps it's better to be in blissful ignorance sometimes...

Sx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Sarah

Surely if you wanted  the hysteroscopy at the Bridge and the Prof is away another consultant could do it after all they say there is no guareatee that you get the same Dr it seems madness!!! Or could have it done anywhere and take the report and findings to them.

Why don't you go to your GP and ask for an NHS referral to your local gynae clinic saying m/c's and it has been recommended that you have a hysteroscopy (my consultant is at the Whittington is Ms Eben, or else Ms Mellon does the same) they have a Fertility nurse specialist but only do IUI there.  But you could save yourself 1600 pounds, all the Bridge said was get a deatiled report and some photos of the procedure, as long as you tell them you have m/c'd and your cons wonders if there is scar tissue causing this etc and you want this investigated before embarking on TTC again.   Just a thought! 

The Margaret Pyke is an excellent centre and at the forefront of family planning/women's health, the lasering and colposcopy /cone biopsy etc is a regular thing for presancerous cells. I don't know about leaving scar tissue, but again you could ask you GP to refer you on these grounds,even if you get an appt a way ahead you could ring and say willing to take a cancellation etc and badger them to bring foreward.


Love to you all
L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Wow congratulations Lou wishing you lots and lots of good sticky vibes.   Hi all .. I am new to this thread ..but interested to hear other singles stories ..including does anyone suffer from insommnia on their treatment   ..I am on clomid and I seem to sleep for 1-2hrs and then I am wide awake..until I am about due to get up and then I want to sleep! I would love to know what your situations are and how you are coping with your treatment .. I have just started my 4th cycle of clomid (for the second time running - as I originally did it with my DP who later was killed in an accident in 2000) I had my first follicle last month which made me soooo excited ..now I have got to get the little devils fertilised !! unfortunately last week I had my first BFN result ..so along with that and having my car stolen, last week was pretty rubbish.. and my AF was so heavy yesterday that I couldn't go anywhere as just kept flooding everywhere .. I did wonder if they do pampers for adults as night time towels and maxi tampax were not helping much !!

Anyway ..would love to hear your stories ... Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Emma.. I am under Mr Davies, at NGH/CARE..bless you your history sounds a bit like mine bar the pcos and adoption bit....sorry that didn't work out for you. 
Cool that is two Northamptonians I have met on here now! 
I am off work again today because of extreme AF  ..I had a really bad night with insommnia after 2 hrs sleep and on the toilet all night and got ready to go to work like a zombie and just flooded through my clothes   ..so gave up and thought it will just have to be another day off .. I am sure work will not be happy   but.. one girl there goes off with the slightest cold so I am not going to feel too guilty.. especially as I already disgraced myself on my chair the cycle before last at work..how humiliating that was!!  

I am at the point where I am thinking I am going to have to tell my boss what I am doing but I know that she will be judgemental ..and may make my life a misery..my Mum says just tell them it is because of tablets that the hospital have given me and don't go into what they are for...what do you think? they are really negative there about pregnancy anyway ..short memories as she has had two children whilst working there! but because our budgets are rubbish they struggle to get replacements, I have just had the same battle getting someone to replace the girl I supervise..they were just expecting me to do her full time job on top of my own ..I did that in my last job and ended up making myself ill and ended up leaving..when I should never have been put in that position...so don't want a repeat now ..and I know if I get stressed out I will never get pregnant so determined not to! they should put an amount into the budgets for such things in the first place.. thats it rant over


----------



## wouldloveababycat

lol .. I am Cat ..who is wanting a baby ..but love my cats too ..so if I don't get the baby dream I will be an old smelly spinster with lots of cats lol. 

I get certain things on the NHS but if I need extra scans etc I have to pay for them and can have them done at CARE. Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

At the moment yes as only needing clomid so they don't have to do an awful lot ..if I need anything more then I will have to pay for it like I do the scans.


----------



## Jen75

Afternoon all...  

Lou ~ How you doing hun? Have you got a date for scan yet?  

Kimberley ~ Hope you are not going mad on your 2WW. Not long now till test date.  

Hollysox ~ How the devil are you? Hope AF behaved itself and arrived when you needed her to.  

JJ1 ~ Ah hun, it all sounds confusing. To be honest I have very little knowledge about all the medical stuff so apologies if I am vague, hope you have been able to make a decision.    

Cat ~ Hello! So sorry to hear of your BFN and car being stolen, did the police find it? Hope your AF pains and bleeding have slowed down a bit today.  

Emma ~ Yeah...a fellow student!!! I finally handed in my essay today!! I know what you mean about food and weight. I could do with loosing a stone, but I find it soooo hard to diet, plus I love food!!!   

Hello to everyone else!  

Jen xxx


----------



## sarahz

Hi L - my concern is I don't have any more time to waste as I need to get back on the meds in March if I'm going to have another transfer in April -which necessitates me going abroad blah di blah & there aren't that many trips per yr.  Of course had I known Bridge were going to waste the month of January before Xmas, I might have had time to go elsewhere.  Have sent an email to Claire to request it be done within next 2 wks.

Just got too much on my plate at the moment  - spinning the work plates, the treatment plates, the househunting/gazumping plates, the mother-with-dementia-in-a carehome eating all the money plates...you know the score...but you're right of course, I'll see how realistic an option that might be within the remaining timescale...

Hello everyone else too...

Sz.


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone

Sorry I have been such a bad FF lately - I've just been keeping my head down a bit trying to get through the time until my 1st scan (8th Feb). I don't have any real symptoms apart from my boobs (well nips really) being sensitive . I've still had problems with my breathing although it is beginning to ease now - still having to sleep sitting up otherwise it feels like my chest is being slowly crushed . I've had to hit the Fybogel as well as my bowels just haven't been playing the game since EC 

JJ1 -   to that consultant! Regarding the aspirin, the earliest I have started it is at DR, the latest at stimms (all under instruction from my clinic). Preds - I'm on 20mg which is 4 x 5mg tablets spread over the day. Regarding the hysteroscopy I really can't give any advise as I've never had one but what I don't understand is why following an ERPC it would be necessary as the ERPC would have taken the lining right back to a clean slate start pretty much - I'm probably wrong though - like I say I don't know much about them.  I suppose you are trying to cover all the bases before another try so it might be best just to get it done although I would share your concerns about having it done so close t the start of tx particularly as you are doing SP. Tricky....

some1 - thank you for your message - the sticky vibes bit from around the country touched me - I do hope you're right. Hope you are doing OK. 

Jen75 - you are of course right about the positive thinking however I'm a born pessimist - I'll try though hun and thanks! 

Emma - fab to hear that you seem to be getting things sorted and sound more positive about the whole tx thing again - so come on have you booked an appointment yet?   I know what you mean about the weight - I'm definitely going on a massive weight loss kick if this all goes pear shaped! The steroids certainly aren't helping - I'm going to look like a big helium balloon soon I swear! 

Cat - welcome to the thread hun - I've added you to the list on the first page  I used to suffer terribly with insomnia during tx but it was just the trains going around and around in my head usually thinking about conversations I wanted to have with the clinic or something and nothing to do with the drugs. They level of bleeding sounds horrid hun - sending you a 

Sam & Kimberley - hope babies and bump are doing well!

Carebear - hope things are going well for you - have you seen the SW?

Mickle - how are you doing hun? 

Hollysox - did the old witch play ball then? 

Sarahz - isn't it always the way that everything hits you all at once?! I can so identify with the plate spinning recently!

I hope I haven't missed anyone - like I say, my head isn't really very focussed at the moment! 

Lots of love, hugs and babydust to all!

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I girls just a quick Hello, as I am so tired and will head off to bed soon.  

Lou -do they know why you are so breathless? I would have thought that steroids would have helped, as we give asthmatics steroids when they are sick to help with difficulty in breathing!  It was so nice to see you EDD, so a Libran !!!

I feel as though I have put loads of weight on as well, I lost some before my last attempt but seemed to have put it all back on!! I keep thinking I have 2 weeks to get back on track! before hopefully I start the short protocol so you start stimming on day 2/3.

My friend came round this evening , she has a daughter from a prevoius marriage, and now she has a lesbian partner, who tried IVF 3 times to no avail, and so my friend is thinking of trying using her brother in laws sperm.  He is American living there, so they are unsure about importing it across  and the **** rules or if she should go to the USA for treatment- the man has to say yes first!

WELCOME to Cat.

Take care
L xx


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - OHSS hun - have had it since the day before ET but been able to maintain without it getting worse. I just have alot of fluid in the abdo and the constipation doesn't help! The pressure from the abdo puts pressure on my diaphragm hence the breathing difficulties!

Emma -







or







. 
The other one's a bit tricker - how is this?







or maybe







or even









Lou
X


----------



## wouldloveababycat

thanks so much for your lovely messages and hello to everyone.. well I am in zombie mode today .. so glad it is the last dose of clomid tonight for this cycle as I have not had more than 3 hrs sleep any night this week..I get to sleep fine ..but wake up almost as if I have been asleep all night but exhausted and have only had 2-3 hrs. 

I am feeling really low this week .. I know that it will get better but it is so hard at the moment.. I have fallen out with someone I considered a good friend this week too.. she sent me a text asking how I was and I said I was feeling a little down but would be ok in a few days..she then went onto telling me this that and the other that I could do to make me feel better like her coming round to redecorate my home (which does not need redecorating!) etc so I told her that that wasn't getting me down and she responded saying that she didn't think I was helping myself ..so i reacted to that as took it that I was not helping myself re getting pregnant and if I did not take up her ideas and didn't get pregnant then I had no-one else to blame but myself as I wasn't making my home 'a chill out zone' (I like my clutter too much!) - Oooh as if by magic a txt has just come through from her saying that she feels like she is treading on eggshells with me .. lol thats funny god if she only knew how how this feels!

Bleeding has finally stopped Hurray     I hav had to have the week off work as sooo tired and have just been flooding everywhere ..sorry if that was too much info   hope it is not like that next cycle as my boss is not exactly being sympathetic !! and def won't agree with me going it alone!

thanks again for your messages it is great to have your support ..I feel like I have made lots of cyber friends                      

Thanks everyone    Cat x


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Yet another quickie from me I'm afraid.

Lou - I slept propped up throughout my pregnancy, sleeping on my left hand side also helped. As for the other problem, I found lactolose helped more than Fybogel as Fybogel also produced extra wind TMI!!! If you prefer the natural approach linseed is also good. I mixed a spoon of golden linseed in with a yoghurt or drink morning and night. Drinking orange juice was also good, a double whammy as it increases your iron absorbtion as well. I still have the lactolose on prescription. You should get your maternity prescription exemption card as soon as your booking appt with your midwife. 

Must go

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## Tonia2

Hi Em! I don't normally read this thread but thought I would pop on tonight to see how Lou was holding up... he he    ...caught out!  Bron got super organised and sorted our internet access out today so all is working again. Bless her. All going well I intend to be in Hobart having ET while you guys all chat on the 14th - allowing for the time difference that is, so I'm guessing I won't be joining you!   

Lou - I have a stim scan on the 8th and so I will be thinking of you then too...  Oooh... hang in there lovey!  Loved the smileys you found for Em,    esp the second kick in the **** one!     
Love Tonia


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone  

Sorry to have been awol AGAIN   My computer is being repaired as it decided to blow up on me last weekend !  Thankfully it's only going to cost £45 so not too bad at all...I had visions of having to buy a new one which I can little afford right now !  At the mo I have to use of my friends pc until tomorrow and then hopefully get my own back on Tuesday or Wed... 

No, AF didn't play fair this month at all   it turned up on the Friday morning making it impossible to have a day 2 scan as the clinic dont work on a weekend (more on this later !!) After having a good think   I decided on having a fesh cycle...but then started worrying what if AF showed up on the wrong day again this month....One of my FF friends told me of some tablets you can take to control when af shows up so I decided to ring the clinic on Monday to ask if I could have them.  To cut a long story short (!) I got to speak to my consultant who couldn't understand why I hadn't been able to have my scan cos they can do them on day 1, 2 or 3..not just day 2 as I had been told....ALSO, they do work weekends when needed !!!!  Basically, I could have been cycling by now if it hadn't been for the misinformation I was given by the nurses !  I was furious when I found out...not with the consultant cos he is lovely   but with the whole mess...he told me just to ring up on day 1 and they WILL get me in for a scan this month !  So, I am now trying to chill out and focus on starting tx this month...and of course praying this time it will be a BFP    

Oh Lou hun....I really feel for you right now but you must try and stay positive...sending you even more positive vibes than ever....            

I dont have much time at the moment cos I am due back to work very soon but I hope everyone is ok ?  I will definitely catch up with all the news very soon and post properly...until then, take care.....

Much love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for a while- my computer and wireless router was playing up!! anyway I sorted it myself despite 4 calls to the helpdesks who said it wasn't there problem it was the others!!

Hollysox- that is so bad of the communication between the nurses as it has wasted your cycle! at least your consultant seems to know what it is happening and that helps!!!  

Lou- How are you doing hun?  Is the breathing getting any better? When is your first scan?

Mickle what is happening with you- you've been quiet recently hope that you are ok.

Emma- Hope that you had a nice weekend with your neices- I'm sure they kept you busy!!

Kimberley- How are you, have you had your 12 week scan yet? 

Mummy Sam- Great to see you popping in and saying hello 

Sarah- Have you managed to have your hysteroscopy yet?  I have now got a date for 20 Feb (not at the Beidge) but think I might skip it all together is Mr Shaw says I can cycle this month, as that would be about day 6, and I don't want them poking about when I'm stimming unless he thinks it is ok.

I knew last time I saw the consultant he was just trying to get me out and yesterday I received the letter of the consultation, with incorrect information on, saying you will come back and see me when you have further blood tests on your donor!!(they are my bloods not his, he's had them done over a year ago).  I have my follow up appt with Mr ******* on Wed, and then the Bridge on Fri.

Jen- you must be counting the days to your appt, it will fly by. My friend conceived twice at LWC and is very happy there.

Cat- hope your wel.

Hi to everyone else. Take care and hope that you are all keeping well and in good spirits.

L xx


----------



## Emm B

Hi Emma

Am I on the right thread?? Took me some time to find you, It will take me along time to read yr thread, You all sound so nice and know so much. I'm just at the start!!

Emm B x
CARE BB 

Single woman awaiting IVF first consultation at Care Manchester.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Emma 
Welcome to the single girls thread.When is your first consultation- have you had IUI's etc.  You'll find lots of supprt and info on this site.
Best if Luck with TTC
L xx


----------



## Emm B

Hi girls thanks for your warm welcomes,

I don't know my first consultation date yet still waiting for it to arrive, there is a delay of 10 to 12 weeks at care Manchester. No I have not done IUI, I am really right at the start of all this.
Will try and make the live chat.

Emm x


----------



## aweeze

Evening Ladies! 

Having another panic! You've probably all heard that there has been a severe weather warning issued with 10-15cm of snow forecast for the midlands and I have to get to Birmingham for 11am for my scan . I'm already strung out enough coz with my history, I'm expecting bad news but this is just the icing on the cake. I just don't believe it! Yeah I know I could ring the clinic if it's bad and change the appointment but I just don't know if I can cope with waiting to find out any longer. OMG - don't know what to do .

Hi to everyone - sorry for the rant! 

Grumpy Scaredy Pants Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Lou- I would play it by ear, and see, they are out gritting now so they are slightly more prepared, set off early and take it slowly, if you cannot get there then do ring they will expect people to DNA, however the other week we had a snow there weren't many appts that people didn't make it.  If it goes pear shaped because of the weather, then go to plan B, an appt a day or so later- it can be annoying. Do you know anyone who lives near your scanning hospital- could you go tonight and stay with them tonight?  I hope it goes well.


I had my Mr ******* follow up appt today - all my results were back except my cytogenetics.  All my usual things (anti cardoiolipin,tyroid, ANA , Lupus, protein S etc etc were normal.  

My NK cell count was ok, but it is the activity of them that matters was high-

My natural killer cells assays were 20% and anything equal or greater than 20 is high- then they were tested with IVIG (2 different doses) and Pred and - and what he concluded was if I took 25mgs of Pred once a day in the morning 2 days before ET, and heparin jabs(Clexane) in the evenings between 1800-2100 - the body's natural cycle plays a part, my chances were the best.  Also to take aspirin 2-4 weeks before ET (75 mgs).  If I am pregnant then I must continue the Pred and heparin until 12 weeks.

He went through the risks of pred to me and baby- he said there is a meta analysis that showed there could be a slight incidence of cleft lip and palate in baby's. However in his experience is he had not seen this, and he should have done if the stats stood up.

He  was very nice and gave me a prescription and will ring me up when the cytogenetics are back.  I desperately wanted to ask him did he think my body killed my baby but thought I couldn't/shouldn't but it is what goes through my mind!

I have my Bridge appt on Fri to plan my next cycle. 

To be honest I feel so stressed by work I am wondering if I should put the next cycle off for a month - I went to the union as work are forcing me to either take on another section of the Trust for the same grade or give some of my current responsibilities to another post (that is being relooked at) and maybe be downgraded- my post wasn't involved in the consultation. Fortunately the HR man is great, and the union lady was helpful. However  the Director of Operations is putting pressure on me to make a decision, and all the emotional things like 'other people are waiting for the outcome of this consultation'- well you should have involved me in Dec like them and not 9 days ago !!

Take care Hi to everyone
L xx


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - sounds like you have a plan for tx - hope it works for you hun. I can understand the finding it hard to make a decision on work too - it's so difficult to think about things like that when what is so dominant in your mind is the tx. At least with SP it won't be too long to wait even if you do put tx off for a month but I can empathise with the need to get it all off and running again. 

I have to go get from Oxfordshire to North of Birmingham (usually takes 1 1/4 hours on a good run) - it's largely all motorway but  the M6 in particular is notorious for accidents and hold ups. I don't know anyone I could stay with up there and I have the dog and cat to think about anyway. I'm thinking I will just leave earlier and hope that I can get there - if I have to turn back, I have to turn back.  Oh well! 

Thanks ladies  

Lou
X


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone...

Finally got my pc back thank goodness    

Lou....how did you get on today with your scan hun ?  Providing you got there with the dreadful weather ?  I hope and pray you were given good news when you went today Lou....       Lt us know when you get the chance, ok ?

Emma...poor you having another bad throat and cold...  You wrap up warm and take care of yourself ok ?!  Do you know yet whether you are going ahead with the known donor hun ?  I wish you all the luck in the world and hope this one works out for you....    

JJ1...I bet you are glad to have those test results back...! I hope the others aren't too far behind either...It's good to know that any problems can be dealt with which can only help put your mind at ease for the next round of tx     Have you decided whether to postpone tx because of work ?  They are not being very fair to you at work that's for sure    I hope things get sorted out to your satisfaction very soon...Good luck for your appointment tomorrow too !!!

Emm B...Hi to you and good luck for your first IVF tx   

Hi to everyone else out there...hope you are all doing fine ?

I've managed to get my acupuncture tx sorted out for Monday night so I'm looking forward to that...I REALLY need some help right now cos I feel like I am stressed out big time !  I'm waiting for this months af to come (end of the month ) and then I can get going with tx again... 

Sending tons of     to everyone !


----------



## aweeze

Hello 

Well I braved the snow - nearly didn't get out of the end of the road but was determined to keep going and once I hit the motorways it wasn't too bad. Birmingham wasn't half as bad as the news reports said!

Anyway, I'm in shock! Obviously it's early days but OMG - there are 2 in there - both with very strong heartbeats and looking good for the stage they are at! I'm 6w+2d today and they look as good if not better to my first bubba at 7wks. I'm overjoyed and it just goes to show how wrong I was!!!!

The reason that I have been having such problems with my breathing is because my ovaries are still bloomin huge  and the hormones are keeping free fluid in the abdo but as long as it doesn't get worse, they are not too worried. I'm staying on the preds and cyclogest and I have another scan on the 20th to see if they are both progressing and I know with my history there is a long way to go, but for now I'm keeping my fingers (and legs) firmly crossed that they stay put. 

Thanks for all your good wishes!    Will be back when I've recovered for some personals!!!

Lou
XXX


----------



## some1

Wow Lou !!!!!  Congratulations !!!  

I was thinking about you all day and have checked this thread at least a dozen times today.  I am so, so pleased for you (and don't worry, I have an endless supply of sticky vibes for you!).    

xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

WOW Lou- Your time certainly has come!!! Two - well the girls on here don't do things by halves      , with Sam leading the way!!! Now what is your trick!!! 

Thanks for your good wishes- I hope Mr Shaw is in a better mood tomorrow!! adn I have a plan.

Emma- Yes I do work for the NHS and with AFC our Trust ended up one of the highest banded in London, which was great for recruitment at the time, but unsustainable for the organisation, but what it means is that they just restructure and remove people, so 9 senior nurse posts went to 4, all the secretaries are being restructued at the moment, so are the managers, so are the out pt clinics, so they get you sooner or later!!! At one point there were 5 reorganisations going on at one time!!  I wasn't even named in one and got dragged in.

Hollysox- thanks for the good wishes

Take care everyone and stay warm
L xx


----------



## Hollysox

OMG Lou.....what FANTASTIC news...           I had been worried about you all day yesterday and now to see your news I am just so happy for you...   Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes and       You keep safe and warm in the awful weather and keep those 2...did you say 2 (!!!) precious bubbas safe too. 

Hellos to everyone else out there today...hope you are all doing ok ?


----------



## Marielou

New home girls.   

Lou, are happy keeping the list updated, or would you like me to do it?  MANY congratulations on your twins


----------



## Marielou

New home this was http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84192.0

This thread will now be locked.


----------



## aweeze

Aweeze (Lou) - DIUI & Egg Share/DIVF, 2 m/c's   - 3rd Egg Share -   EDD - 2/10/07

Belladonna (Donna) - DIVF/DICSI & FET, 1 m/c   - Inbetween tx at the mo.

CAREbear1 - DIVF - Oct 06 BFN  - going through adoption process 

Emma&Lottie (Emma) - DIUI - sticking around to be Auntie Emma! and considering options 

going it alone (Sam) - DIUI -  - it's twins!  2 beautiful girls born 23/11/06    

Hollysox - DIUI & DIVF - 1 m/c   - 3  waiting - 4th DIVF March 07  

Jodie1d (Jo) - mummy to DD  from previous relationship. DI with known donor - now considering clinic route

Jen75 - 1 m/c   - First consultation for DIVF Feb 07 

JJ1 - DI with known donor, moved on to ICSI - BFP but   - 2nd ICSI Feb/March 07 - abandoned 

Kimberley24 - DIVF - Nov 06 -     EDD - 10/08/07

Lara200 - DIVF - 2nd cycle Jan 07 - BFN 

lastgirl - Just starting out  

Mazzzz - DIUI with Clomid - April 07 

Mickle - DIVF in Greece Oct 06 & Dec 06 BFN  - 3rd DIVF April 07 

Sarahjoy - DIUI - mummy to DS 

Sarahz DE - 1 m/c   - 2nd try, ET in Kiev Nov 06 - BFP but    

some1 - Just starting out 

wouldloveababycat - 2 m/c's    - Metformin & Clomid - currently follicle tracking 

Please let me know if anything needs changing or if there's anything you're not happy with and of course any updates. 

If I've missed anyone or you would like to be added to the list, just shout!

Lou
X


----------



## *Kim*

A media request that might interest some of you can be found here.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84215.new#new

Love kimx x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

I hope you are all well.

Lou- Have you got over the shock yet!!!

I went to the clinic, he was running 45 mins late, but was in better humour today.  He's also sent me a letter saying he was waiting for my donors blood results, when in fact they were my results- his were done and dusted over a year ago!!

Anyway we are going to start the short protocol next week ? Valenetine's Day, when Day 1 should arrive (have to have something to look forward to Valentine's Day for and of course chatting!!!) - I will use Synarel and Gonal-F 600.  I can get away without the hysteroscopy as I would be stimming when my NHS date came up.  I did say the Bridge has a waiting lists for it, and he said he does work elsewhere and can take his pts to another hospital for them.  I don't have time to book PGS - which I was not 100% keen on, as it can also destroy some embryos in the process, so the decision was made for me.  He then said I should go to blasts and have assisted hatching to increase the changes, again I don't really know the reasons why it would be better have to have a look on FF!.

I then looked at the prices of Gonal F and nearly died- he prescribed 900 unit pens and 10 of them! and each pen is £486, Mr Ali is a bit cheaper but still over £4000+ anyway Healthcare at Home seem the best so far.  He also said to me that he couldn't guarantee I wouldn't be left with some over so I want somewhere that dispense half a prescription at a time.  Also more worrying is that on a 600 IU dose I would end up have 2 pricks at times, as there would be 300 IU from one pen and 300IU  from another!!  I'll figure something out.

Work still being a nightmare, but RCN rep very helpful.

Take care and have a good weekend.

L xx


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 said:


> Lou- Have you got over the shock yet!!!


In a word - NO! I'm just still hoping they stay with me - 10 days until the next scan and as you all know very well, my previous m/c's have all happened between 6-9 weeks so still a scarey time. At the risk of tempting fate though, I am feeling a little bit hopeful in that the heartbeats looked so strong and both looked good for stage of development.

JJ1 - OMG - how much are those meds!!!! mine cost about £600 total - don't think I could have coped with that cost!!! How exciting that you are getting going so soon hunny 

How many of us are awol at the moment? There seems to be loads missing - Carebear, Mickle, Sam.... Where are you all?

Don't forget everyone - Weds night is chat night   

Lou
X


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls,

  Sorry i haven't been on for a while.

  Lou  OMG  i am so pleased for you i'm not surprised you still in shock! i would be too!! It looks really positive both heartbeats really strong and they are growing well it will be so lovely on your next scan when you can see them more clearly. Take care.  x

Hi to everyone else will do more personals soon, hope your all well. x

  AS for me had my scan on the 31st and they dated me as 12+4 days which was a day behind my dated, the baby is doing really well but kept moving and hiding the little tinker! so didn't get the best scan photo. But was so lovely to see him ( i am convinced i am having a boy!) but have decided i am not going to find out the sex will be a lovely surprise to wait. Was such a shock to see how much the baby had grown in just over 3 wks. Will add new scan photo soon.
Also had my booking in appointment with the midwife on Wednesday, i have been classed as a high risk pregnancy and will have full antenatal with the consultant instead of the midwife, have next appointment on the 28th at the antenatal clinic. I also got to hear the baby's heartbeat which made me cry it was so lovely, the baby is alot higher up the normal for my gestation nearly by my bellybutton!

Speak to you all soon

Take care

Kimberley x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls
I am having major Internet problems so if I disappear you'l know why, but still thinking of you all!
and no help from the help desk at Orange- I have just had an engineer out and he was on the helpdesk 5 times and they were no help!!! and he can't sort it, so he's rigged me up to dial up!!! 

Kimberley great to hear from you and that all is going well.

I rang the nurse at the clinic up as I checked my prescription and there is bits missing, and no Preganyl prescribed!! - do they think I'll be abandoned and not need it!!  Anyway the clinic didn't ring me back, so I just bought my Synarel from Mr Ali in Shadwell- also the instructions on there were incorrect saying start on Day 21, but with the short protocol you start it on day 2/3!! so I'm not sure if I have double the amount!! Anyway the nurse rang me today and said sorry- it turns out the Dr gave me both copies of the prescription (I knew I had 2 but the pharmacist kept one and I'll send the other off to Healthcare at Home!) so they are saying me to take a photocopy and send them one back so they can see what is written - all this messing about doesn't fill me with confidence!!!

Also it is a good thing she did call as I didn't realise that I have a scan day 2/3 and bloods and then if all is well start sniffing and stimming and another scan day 6, she said 600 IU of Gonal F is very high.

I'll have to wait and see, but it all coming around very quickly.
Take care

L xx


----------



## sarahz

Congratulations to you Lou!  All the very best, what can I add to what's already been said?!
Sarahxx

Hi JJI & everyone - well, eventually heard back from clinic how much next tx would cost which was more than I expected £4500 plus meds, scans, bloods, flight & accomm before that the £1400 hysteroscopy - so I'm looking at around £6500!! I'm selling my house & buying new one, its slowly dawning on me I just  can't afford it, I've already remortgaged & got a loan - I've been plunging my head in the sand for the last few days and avoiding having to work out my finances but am thinking I might have to delay next treatment until June because of finances.  Keep thinking what I can put on credit card & how to juggle! I'd be disappointed if I had to do this but as I'd be moving house - & having the builders move in for 2/3 weeks only 2 wks before flying out for treatment - the timing couldn't be worse in terms of trying to avoid unnecessary extra stress!!  

Are there any scientifically proven studies which show reduced chances of pg due to higher stress?

Thanks very much all - the bumpy journey continues...

Sx


----------



## mickle

Hello FF,

Hi there guys, sorry i haven't been on for a while but have been trying to take a break from the quest to try and conceive. Thats not that I don't think about it every single day.

Lou, Many congratulations, such fantastic news for you.

JJ1, you have been having a tricky time trying to decide what too do for the better and coping with your work stress. Glad that you have a plan and start so soon, tomorrow in fact. Good luck.

Emma, Hi hun hope you are well.

Kimberley, glad things are progressing well.

Hello Hollysox, How are you getting on have you started your next treatment.

Well after much deliberating I have decided to go back for a complete fresh cycle rather than go back for the frozen ones. I will be due fro EC and ET mid April depending on AF. Just hoping that it will be my time soon. 

Love and baby dust to all.

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Mickle -Glad that you have a plan, we've missed you around here.

Lou- Glad to hear things are going well.

Sarah- It is scarey the cost of TTC, I also worry about the time ticking on

Emma-You never told us about the latest date?

Hollysox - how are things going with you?

My drugs should arrive tomorrow - they are delivering them to work between 8+4 pm, can you imagine if they get muddled up in the ward stock!! then my TTC secret would be out and I'd be going frantic. Work remains a nightmare but the RCN are being great.  

 has not arrived today, always like clockwork!! anyway I went to my accupuncture appt today and he put needles in some different places and put some heat lamp over my abdomen so might get me started.  The clinic nurse sent me a short protocol info sheet and what assisted hatching is. So I feel a bit better informed.   My miscarriage bloods are all back,  and my chromosomes tests they are all normal - apart from the NK cell actively and I have my prescription for that around ET.So I should (hopefully) have EC by the end of the month and a 5 day ET.

Anyway good luck and lots of love to you
Hope to meet you in chatt tomorrow.
L x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls, how is everyone doing today ?  I had my acupuncture tx last night and feel a bit better already ?!  She tested my pulses etc and said I am fit and healthy so really she's just going to treat me for the stress levels    Me get stressed....NEVER   

Mickle...hi hun   that is great that you have decided your next step...I decided on a fresh cycle as opposed to using my frosties too...I should be starting tx at the end of this month... ...but excited !

JJ1...things are happening very fast for you now...depending on that dreaded   of course...never shows up when you want it to and always shows up when you dont want it to   I hope your drugs arrive safely into your hands tomorrow and dont get mixed up with the ward meds...eeek, now that would not be good !  

Sarah...hello, not sure if we have spoken ?   I'm sorry that you are having to rethink when to have your next tx hun...If you do have to postpone until June it isn't that far away really...   Good luck whenever you decide to go for tx...   

Emma...how are you feeling today ?  Ok I hope ?

Lou...how are you doing hun ?  When do you have your next scan ?  Cant be too far away is it ??  I am praying everything will be shown to be fine when ou have it and that you will be able to hear your babies heartbeats like Kimberley did the other day...that must be such a moving experience I can only imagine at the moment....hopefully we will all experience that thrill very soon.... 

   
Take care everyone...I'll try and join in the chat tomorrow night if I can remember how to get into the chat room


----------



## aweeze

Hello ladies 

I'm sorry but there are gonna be no personals from me again. Yeh I know [email protected] thread buddie - aren't I! 

Just to say thanks for your messages again. The initial excitement has well and truly worn off again and I am now really struggling to get through each day until the next scan (Tuesday). I am just convinced that my body will kill off these babies again and that the heartbeats won't be there come next week. I still have no real symptoms of being pg which makes it so much harder to believe in. Hollysox - I don't think audible hearbeats can be picked up until after 12 weeks although I might be wrong about that. 

Hopefully see lots of you in chat tomorrow night   and I promise I will get around to some personals soon  

Love to you all 
Lou
XX


----------



## Hollysox

Try and stay positive Lou...I know it's easier said than done though.  Sorry about the stupid comment I made about hearing heartbeats on your next scan...told you I could be a total   at times...

Take care everyone.....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - try to stay positive    fingers crossed  for you and your babies, every day is one day nearer.  I was thinking of buying one of the home dopplers before on FF and asked the midwife here what gestation you could use them and she said about 11 weeks ish,I didn't bother getting it.  It it so normal to feel apprehensive after your tough times, but you have to think this is a new opportunity you have a totally different treatment going on - Mr ******* said the steroids etc can increase the chances of having a baby by up to 80%.

My drugs were delivered today at work I ran the ward clerk and warned her to keep a look out for a box with my name on it, as it was not ward supplies- she then arrived a little while later with a huge box of dark red long stem roses in a vase- and a card from XXX so no idea - she said was this what you were expecting!! Of course I wasn't- I have no idea where they came from so am intrigued now!!!!  My friends swore that they weren't playing games and it wasn't them.  They aren't from my donor and his partner , as I got 2 dozen roses from them yesterday and they said not them!

Then I was panicking that my Gonal F hadn't arrived so I rang the company although it was the cut off for their delivery, she tried to track the driver down with no joy- I thought they are too busy delivering flowers today- anyway about 1550 they came so releif all round.  Just waiting for  now!!!! 2 days late.

See you all in chatting soon!
L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- Thanks for hosting the chatting last night and to everyone who joined in.

Still no AF for me!!!!! where is she......

Take care
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - See what happens when I can't get to a PC for a few days!!!! I am SO pleased for you, I can't put it into words. To say you deserve it is an understatement. I never had any pg signs for ages, even with two on board, so don't worry about that. I never did get any morning sickness. The good news is that you have a lot more scans with two so your longest wait between regular NHS scans is 8 weeks ( between 12 wks and 20wks) after that it's every 4 then 2wks.

Love to every one else. Sorry for the lack of personals. Mum's not got the twins for long!!

Sam xx

PS great due date - my mum and dad's wedding anniversary. And as I was due a year and nine months after they got married... it doesn't take much to work it out!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi 

Sam great to hear from you.  

Well AF turned up today!!! My donors partner came in from work this morning after a night shift and said he'd never seen anyone as pleased to get their period.  I was starting to worry.  
I went to my GP and he was very nice- agreed to script me for Clexane and pred- which was what I was hoing for.  He said he couldn't prescribe cyclogest as it was a fertility drug!! (I didn't argue as it isn't that expensive in the scheme of things).  He also agreed to give me a sick cert for my 2WW.

Bless him he doesn't really understand IVF or ICSI etc.  

I'm off for a scan and bloods tomorrow morning at the clinic and if all well then starting to injecting Sat evening.

Hope all is well
L xx


----------



## mickle

Dear all,

JJ1, glad your AF arrived and you must have started by now so hope its going well.   

Lou, Hope you are ok good luck for scan tomorrow.   

Emma, Hope all is well with you.

HI to evryone else hope all is well with you.

Mickle xxx


----------



## mickle

hi 

Emma, just wanted to say will be thinking about you tomorrow, what a stress. You can do it girl, your a strong independant woman.    

 

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma lots of luck for tomorrow- you have done nothing wrong, they have and are and have to answer for themslves- great that you have an advocate going with you too.

Hope that you are all ok- 

This cycle is going haywire already, my FSH shot up to 9.4 (it was 7.1) I can onlybthink it is stress related!! Then I got over having my first injections yesterday and totally forgot to sniff as well!! Until I woke up hot in bed and remembered I'd forgotten the easiest bit! So I took it then and then my morning dose a bit later- the clinic said it was ok.

I failed miserably at giving myself the injections tonight, I was supposed to do them tonight, and donor's partner watch- but I couldn't stick the needle in myself, I could push the trigger when he had stuck me, but we had tears and I nearly got 3 jabs as I went for his hand - so I have arranged for my friend (she's a ward sister) to do tomorrow nights if I back out.  How on earth will I get through 12 weeks of Clexane!!!

My scan is Wed.
Lou when is your babies next scan?

Take care and love to you all
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Evening all!

Emma - lots of luck hunny - remember we are all with you in spirit and sending you heaps of strength! Just a suggestion if you are worried about what might get said, you could record it if you have a tape or MP3 recorder. If they have nothing to hide, they shouldn't have any objections! BTW - dani has been in touch following her appointment at Care and they have told her that they may have sperm for her in April but if not - definitely September. 

JJ1 - glad to hear you are all off and running. Don't worry about the clexane jabs yet - cross each bridge as you come to it. By the time the clexane kicks in you will have more incentive than ever to do them hun  I'm always forgetting the preds - you'd think something that important would be easy to remember but my brain is mush at the mo!  

Mickle - thank you for your thoughts hunny  

Hollysox - it wasn't a silly comment hun - I am hoping that I might hear that sound though 

Sam - lovely to hear from you hun - The EDD is also the anniversary of when my M & D got engaged too   . If all goes well, I hope to picking your brains on coping with twins as a single mum! 

Hello to everyone else 

Scan is on Tuesday peeps so another full day to get through  - and it's a work one (which I find hard as it's so tough to concentrate). Have made a really busy weekend of it to pass the time. 

I seem to have side effects of the steroids kicking in big time so will be checking that out at the clinic too. I'm finding that I get hideously (to the point of feeling sick) hungry very regularly. It can wake me in the wee small hours and even not long after eating. Another one is that I can feel my blood pulsing in my body - not racing just hard thumping at times. I have a rash behind my knees and I get the shakes (hands and weak at the knees) every so often. The one that worries me most is the eating because I am someone that is prone to easy weight gain anyway and worried that I'm gonna pile on the pounds too rapidly. I had a lovely dinner tonight at about 8pm and here I am at midnight sitting here with my tum about to rumble - it's mad! 

Anyway - I must get off to bed (had a nap this avo so not that tired yet though!) 

Will post after scan on Tues - good or bad..... 

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma what is a little Valium between friends when you have given up the   for 2 weeks- well done.


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

JJ1, ohh sounds a bit tricky with injections, don't worry you'll be able to do the clexane we have every confidence in you. 

Lou, good luck tomorrow, will be thinking off you.

Emma, glad that was tolerable hun, Did you get any resolution over the matter?

I'm working flat out at work, feel shattered.

Hi to all.

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Lou- How did your scan go? I hope you have good news to report.

I went to accupuncture, then to the counsellor (which was actually helpful) and tomorrow I have my scan- to see how the drugs have been doing!!  
My friend came round and gave me my injections, and tomorrow it is my donor or his partner's turn.  I still cannot stick a needle in myself- but at least I have plan B friends who are a dab hand with a needle.

L xx


----------



## aweeze

Good luck tomorrow JJ1   

Well it looks like I'm not going to be a mummy to twins after all. The scan today showed that although one bubba is doing well at the moment, the other is about 5 days behind and they couldn't find a heartbeat. I have written more in my diary if anyone wants to read http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81327.new#new

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - Just read your diary, I'm so sorry to hear about your baby .  I don't know what to say, it must be so hard for you, being apprehensive about the one baby depsite it doing very well, and sadness about your loss, and trying to keep your body and mind as stress free as possible.

Thinking of you
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
So sorry I'm not around much at the mo. Once I sell my house and move I'll get broadband and be able to post during nap time - theirs, not mine!!!

Lou - so sorry to hear your news. It might not help but I read one article that said that people should not be told they're having twins until 12 weeks due to the high rate of one not making it. It just shows how many pregnancies start out as two but end up healthy with one. Stay there little one

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## Hollysox

Lou...I am so sorry to hear your sad news...  The good news is wonderful though....you have a lovely strong baby snuggling in there and all signs are that everything is fine with that precious little one...try and stay positive although it must be so hard for you hun...I am thinking of you and sending you lots of


----------



## mickle

Hi Lou, so sorry to hear your sad news about your little bubba . I can only imagine how you are feeling. Try and stay positive hun, I know it must be such a hard time for you. We are here for you.

JJ1 how did your scan go?

Emma, Hi how are you? |How is non smoking going? Welldone I gave up last year and know how hard it is, keep with it hun.

I'm OK still waiting for AF, How late? I need to talk to clinic to find out if we will start after this AF or next. They said I had to wait for two AF's before starting next treatment but AF is so late now it will equate to the same amount of time. We shall see 

Love to everyone else

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Hi you lot

Thank you so much for your messages and I'm sorry if I'm not posting much at the moment. This is gonna be a rubbish attempt at personals but I'm sure you'll all let me off! 

Sam - I can't believe you are planning to move house when you've not long  given birth to twins - brave woman!!! Hope the girls are doing well. 

Mickle - so did you do a test then? 

JJ1 - how did your scan go on Weds - I hope stimming is going well hun  

Emma - did they give you any idea how long it would be before you know the outcome? Will keep fingers crossed for you     some of your lucky ladybirds for you  

Hollysox - how are you doing at the moment hun? 

Hello to all the others that read - you need to post too 

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Folks
Just a quick post, Lou thinking of you
I had 5 follies on my Wed scan and my next one is tomorrow morning before work and then a dash across London. I had a big bruise on one side of my abdomen (that my friend gave me) my donor's partner is fab at it, and he's around today, tomorrow and Sat- so just Sun and next week to find someone.  I have another friend who is a practice nurse and is good at them.

Mickle -hope AF turns up and you can plan ahead.

Hollysox and Sarah - Hav eyou made any plans when you try next?

Emma- Hi hun, hope that you are feeling ok after the meeting- and still not attempted to smoke!!

L xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi girls,


I hope your all well.

Lou  I am so sorry to hear your news, try and stay positive, we are all here to support you hun. x

Emma  Well done on giving up smoking your doing so well i know how hard it is i gave up 4 years ago.

JJ1 How did your scan go today? x

Sam  Hope you and the girls are doing well. good luck with the house move. x

Mickle Has AF arrived yet? fingers crossed you will be able to start on this cycle. x

Hi to everyone else

Speak to you all soon, i do pop in every few days to see how you are all getting on.

Kimberley x x x


----------



## sarahz

Hi everyone - sorry I seem to swoop in & out every so often -  coming round to the decision to delay next DE treatment abroad because of expense & moving house, doesn't seem the best time to try since I'll be under extra stress at that time, but I hate the feeling of wasting time and delaying however sensible the rationale!  It's also dawning on me to perhaps cut out the middle man in the form of the London clinic and go direct to the Kiev clinic, now I know the ropes a bit ...be great to swap notes with any of you who have been in similar situation & any pitfalls to look out for, I'd be nervous of either messing up the meds or something... Think I'll try to rejoin the yahoo group too.

Lots of love to everyone...Sarahz x


----------



## Alison0702

Hiya Emma!

Well done on the non-smoking front! Very proud of you!
I stopped a year past November and I havnt really missed it. I never thought I could do it, but I actually found it pretty easy. 

What's happening with your tx at the mo?

I'm testing next friday but if no joy (which I doubt there will be) we have IVF appt on 14 march so fingers crossed.


----------



## aweeze

Emma - that sounds positive about the meeting outcome. It does make such a difference when you feel that something positive is being done. I'm so impressed with you giving up smoking and that the hypno is helping so much. I did one lady, just after I qualified and she stopped but I never started to practise (and was mainly into regression at the time anyway) - I just got busy with lots of other stuff. Now if I started it up again, I would like to specialise in fertility issues. So much sounds positive for you at the moment - things seem to be really dropping into place. 

I'll sort another chat for March soon. I'm just finding it a bit difficult to focus on things outside my own little box at the mo IYKWIM. The breathing is fine now - the HCG drops as the pregnancy fails I'm afraid (bubba 2) and that means that my ovaries and the fluid and associated bloating starts to settle down. I know that there is supposedly one little bubba still going in there but I am becoming increasingly concerned that I will get more bad news at the next scan.  To top it all off I have got a cold including a scratchy sore throat and cough - I intend to retreat to my bed for pretty much the whole weekend - venturing out only for food, fluids and FF! 

Lou
XX


----------



## aweeze

Emma&Lottie said:


> Gosh Lou - yes of course you've got more to think about than that blooming chat. Sorry hun - I'm such a .


Don't be silly - focusiing on FF stuff is one of the things keeping me going at the mo!



Emma&Lottie said:


> Talking of pigging out - I realy have just contacted the hypno for a 'stop being a fat pig' CD. I'll have that in one ear and the stop smoking in the other. In the meantime I'm having another M & S apple and cinnamon hot cross bun.


Just watch yer brain doesn't get befuddled - don't want you munchin on the **** and trying to light up a hot cross bun! Thanks - you put a  on my face with that - very rare at the mo!

Right off for hot blackcurrant and honey!
BTW - scan is Tuesday 

Lou
XX


----------



## mickle

Dearest Lou, just wamted to say I am thinking of you and hoping all is well on tuesday with you and bubba.    . Take lots of rest hun 

JJ1, thats great 5 follies hope you are ok with injections over weekend you poor love. Must be horible to be a bit needlephobic and having to pass control to someone else. If only I lived round the corner I could have done it or you. 

Emma, welldone matey we are sooo proud of you. I am sure th 6lbs will come off soon even with doritos and hot coss buns (they sound good will have to check them out) 

Have worked this morning and now will make a fire and lie and watch the Rugby umm bliss.    .I have day off tomorrow thank goodness. I will call clinic this week and discuss late AF and when I can start again. They are cool though they will just fit me in when I am ready. I think they just work longer hours as necessary. Monica the woman i speak too often works 12 hour days her work ethic as indredible.

HI to everyone else

Speak soon.

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Hope that you are having a restful weekend.  I have no energy, went out to meet some work friends last night and I was so tired, anyone would I had the hangover and I never touch anything stronger that a fruit juice.  

Mickle- it must be so annoying the AF not playing ball, and all the planning of going abroad to fit, I find it hard enough getting my head around getting on a bus/tube journey to the clinic sorted.

Emma the CD's seem to be doing the trick and you must have the will power think of the money your saving not smoking as well as your health!! If only it was as easy as just playing a CD and problem cured!! .... hope you like Pixies as you may be overrun with them!!

Lou- Hope your scan goes is ok and you baby is beating strong.

I have a follicle scan on Mon, should have been Sun but they rang me and said come on Mon.  I have taken Mon and Tues as AL, so a 4 day weekend. Hopefully I will know when to trigger, but the nurse said that I was doing the same pattern as last time and I triggered on Wed and op on the Fri.

I felt a fool last time, as they had forgotten to put my trigger injection on the prescription (then I thought it was because they thought I might not need it!! not that I am paranoid). The nurse got a Dr to prescribe it when I was there on Wed, and I put it in my handbag, zipped it up and the zip chewed it up, just where everything was written, I knew no pharmacist would accept it sellotaped it together but then thought no just admit it and ask for another!! I took it back and the nurse said it was the wrong drug!! Someone was looking down on me.

Hollysox when is your next cycle planned for?

Take care
Love L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi FF,

JJ1, how did your scan go today? Hope things are developing and those follies are growing nice a big with nice ripe eggs inside.  

Lou, How are you? Good luck for scan tomorrow.

Emma, Did you get the pixiesin a jar? That made me laugh  

I know bit off a pain about AF. At least planning a trip to crete in April will be easier as accomodation will be opening up. I had a problem trying to get something in December. I will start the pill next AF so at least AF should play ball. Getting a bit anxous re next treatment I don't want to re live any off the hurt, if that makes sense but hopefully I won't have too. 

Carebear1, just echoing what Em said, how are you and how is adoption process going?

Hi to Kimberley, Holysox, Sarahz, sam and the little ones and of course to anyone else i have missed

Love Mickle

Love to Kimberley,


----------



## sarahz

Good luck for the scan Lou, fingers crossed.  Ghastly all the waiting isn't it, you kind of think naively when you start off once you've got a positive that's it - suspect feeling coldy is part of it, I've had that before when I was in similar situation...but let's keep positive & keep your pecker up.

  Sx.


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi girls,

Hope your all well.

Lou Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun i will be thinking of you.

Kimberley x x x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...sorry not to have been arround for a little while   Been really busy with work etc and just haven't had time to catch up with you all yet...

Before I tell you my news...I want to wish Lou so much luck for tomorrows scan hun...    Hope everything goes ok ....

Just a quick update from me...I have started my tx TODAY !   I had my day 2 scan this afternoon and have gone straight into stimms without the 1 day d/reg I did last time ?  My wandering ovary is where it should be again and thankfully no cysts were lurking...I go back next Monday to see if there are any follies starting to appear.  I have done both my jabs, buserelin and puregon and will now have to start drinking plenty of water and milk again  

I promise to catch up with you all tomorrow so in the meantime, sending you all some    and


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Hollysox - Best of Luck with they cycle sending you loads of love and luck.  Which clinic are you with?

Lou- My fingers are crossed for the scan tomorrow, I do hope that everything is fine.

Kimberley- your weeks are flying by on your ticker, does it seem like that to you too?

Emma - Hope all those Pixies stay in the jars and not overruning your place!!

Mickle I know exactly what you mean about being apprehensive, but I hope April is your lucky time.

I had taken today and tomorrow off as AL, and then back to work on Wed and planned for EC on Thursday.  
I went for a scan today, and the 4 follies are big now, so the nurse said that they would probably trigger me tonight, for theatre Wed- which then set me in an awful panic and that I had no control.  Anyway I got into a state and so I got a cancellation at the hypnotherapist, but they left a message and said to do my normal injection tonight and scan again tomorrow, so maybe trigger tomorrow night and theatre Thurs.

The nurse also said that they wouldn't go to blastocytes or assisted hathing as there weren't enough.  Also thinking about how it is all a game of pot luck - will I get eggs, will they fetilise, will they develop, will they take,and then will they stay - is so hard for us all - and like Mickle said it is the fear of reliving the hurt that is always there.

Take care

L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma -Well you have to eat something- so why not!!

Feeling full of cold today. I had my scan this morning still have 4 follies that are big now, but my lining isn't thick enough, it is 5.9mm and should be >8mm by ET.  They think this is due to ERPC as I had no lining problems last time!!! So now started on Viagra three times a day.  50 pounds for 9 tablets! I just hope I don't have any adverse effects ( as my donor's partner is staying tonight!!)

Off to accupuncture this afternoon so I hope that he can help with the lining thickness!!
Oh gosh if I conceive this cycle it will be a miracle!
L xx


----------



## Hollysox

JJ1....Oooh errrr....Viagra   I hope it does the trick and gets that womb lining to the right thickness....I hope there are no adverse side effects for you hun   I'm sure the acupuncture will help do the trick too.  Good luck for EC whenever it is hun and I hope all goes well for your ET   

Lou...how did todays scan go ?  I hope and pray that everything was fine and that you got to see your precious bubba safe and well...       

Emma....I really like this diet your on   Is it difficult to stick to ?!  I haven't said this before but well done you on giving up the ciggies !  Oh how did the phone call with the possible new donor go ?  I hope that this one works out for you hun    

Alison...just wanted to wish you good luck for testing this Friday....I am willing a BFP for you.....       

Mickle....I know how you feel about being scared to try tx again...the more tx's you have, the harder it gets as you carry so much baggage with you from one to the next....Try and keep positive though cos this one could just be the one for you hun...    Did you manage to get your hol sorted for Crete ?  Where abouts are you planning to go ?  I went to Stalis last year and loved it...

Oh JJ1, you asked where I'm having my tx...I'm with the Cromwell in Darlington...I had to change clinics with the shortage of donors so this is my 2nd tx with the Cromwell....Just hope I'm luckier this time around...    I am now day 2 of stimming and trying to dtink plenty of water and milk...cos someone told me to  

Hi's to everyone I haven't mentioned by name...hope you are all doing ok though ?

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hi all 

Thank you all for your lovely messages of support and sorry I haven't posted sooner. My office has been moved today and once I got into work I had no internet! 

Anyway - I am pleased to say the scan went well! The bubba is hiding away in there and teasing me with this lack of symptoms. Heart is pumping away and bubba even did a little jig for me. I'll do a proper post in my diary including the latest pic - you won't believe how much it's grown! 

Tonight I feel a little belief that this could actually work for me. I just need to get to the other side of the ninth week and then I may really start believing it! Next scan is Tuesday next week. 

Will do personals soon....

Lou
XXX


----------



## Hollysox

Lou that is absolutely FANTASIC news.....I am so happy and so relieved for you....

Sending hugs


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me jumping in here just wanted to say hi, been reading through the board the last couple of days.

I'll be 34 next month and am considering going it alone along the the donor route, I've been looking around the internet but haven't found much useful information really, nice to have found this site.

I think its more a case of this is what i want to do, just need to figure out when and how!  I'm trying to stop smoking and loose some weight, want to start getting ready.  I take medication so need to plan carefully with GP etc.

Anyway, would love to be able to chat, seems like a great place to be.  Is there a singles night in the chatroom?

Best wishes to you all

Sally


----------



## Tonia2

Lou!
  I am absolutely delighted to hear the results of your scan!!     YAY!! well done for hanging in there....     Woo hoo!!  Keep on looking after yourself.  
Tonia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou so delighted you have a strong beating heart there.

Tonia best of luck for the 2WW.

Sally- welcome to the thread.

Emma - How did your chat go? Hope it works out for you.

Hollysox- Best of luck with this stimming- i was not great at drinking water.

I had my accupuncture, he always is positive and I have done everything now to prepare for EC.  So triggering tonight at 2230- my donors partner is giving it to me and the last sniff over as well.  

L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

Lou, I am so pleased for you. Had a little tear when I read your update. You deserve it my sweet.

JJ1, wow hun your time has gone really quickly. Wanted to send you a hug   just know those feelings of, how many, if, but and when. It really is a tricky time but keep positive.  . Hope lining picks up too

Emma, pizza in the day what a great indulgence.

Hollysox, good luck for stimming hun.  

Lastgirl, welcome to the thread, I hope we can help you on your journey.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Mickle


----------



## going it alone

Lou - I've got everything crossed for you-with a pelvic floor like mine I need it anyway!!! Great news that the heart is pumping away and that littleun is growing well. best of luck for next Tuesday.


Love and hugs to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Yep your girls are very beautiful Sam. 

Just wanted to wish JJ1 lots of love and luck for ET tomorrow.   

  

Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone....hope you are all doing ok today ?

JJ1....I hope everything went ok for ET today hun...           Now you make sure you rest up and take things easy now you have your precious embies on board...sending you so much love and      for the 2ww....

Oh Sam...your girls are absolutely gorgeous   

Mickle...hi hun, hows it going with you ?  My stimming is going ok thanks !  I haven't had any mishaps yet anyway   I am drinking plenty of water (yuck)....and milk !!! so I hope that'll help the follies a bit...I do not have a great track record when it comes to producing follies but am just praying the drugs are starting to kick in now and by Monday there will be some in there !   

Sally...hi to you   I remember only too well the trying to decide whether to go this route phase....I wish you so much good luck in whatever you decide to do hun...There is so much support out there so you need never feel alone in this quest...   

Emma....how's the diet going ?  I love the sound of it myself   Does it involve chocolate too ?  Now, that is my perfect diet.... 

Lou...hope you and the little un is fine today ?  Good luck for your next scan next Tuesday....hopefully bubbs wont be so shy next time round though and may even give you a little wave ?  I hope so !    Oh, as far as the chat night being a Thursday...that's fine with me...hopefully I will be able to get into the chat room and join in this time ?!

Sorry this is short today but I have to make a move...the dog is sitting here with her legs crossed so I'd better take her out before she has an accident !


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Sam- what lovely photos of your big girls!!

Hollysox, good luck with the stimming- when are they thinking of EC

Mickle and Emma and everyone thanks for your good wishes

I had EC under GA this morning, all went well, my donor's partner went with me,I got 5 eggs, there were 4 on scan so I had a bonus one somewhere.  I ate,drunk and Peed and was sent home a few hours later.
Yet again they thought he was my partner, so I said he wasn't my husband, and one of the professor commented on how handsome he was!  So just the waiting game now, will they fetilise- the call tomorrow,and then the daily updates, probably ET on Sat or Sun.
No pains or bleeding so far.

As for chatting Thursday good for me now as giving the gym a miss!!

Best wishes
L xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks for the welcome everyone, its appreciated i was a bit nervous being the new girl!

Lou - the clinic i'll be going to is in Coventry.  Chat room meet sounds good, i'll definately be there i'm around most evenings.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Well this cycle is over for me . I had my morning phone call out of my 5 eggs retreived, 3 were immature, 2 were ok, 1 fertilised and died overnight and the other was not mature so they waited until the afternoon and then ICSI'd it but it has not changed since. They said it was not good news. They then phoned me at 4 pm and said that there is no hope for this although they will ring me in the morning, but are not planning any ET. I had a bad feeling about this cycle all the way along.

I have booked a follow up appt with the clinic for 12 March and ask them what they would do differently and mention nothing about potentially moving clinics. I will go back to workTuesday. My donor's partner has been fabulous and so supportive. Thinking of changing clinics and having a few months off, maybe June.

My donors partner rang and asked ARCG about their admission policy again, as alll the literature says Mr and Mrs and they told me straight out that they won't take single people with known donors - said he and his friend wanted to try and had already 2 failed ICSI cycle, they are sending their application form. My donor is also very upset. We all went out this afternoon and even joked about going to Las Vegas and getting married and divorced by a singing Elvis if it means that they will take us.

The clinic said that they triggered when they felt that they were the best size and the same time as most people, if they leave them too long they can disintegrate, if not then they are immature!!
Anyway- back to the gym and to get FSH down!!

L xx

PS Girls there is a lawyer on FF offering advice about donor conceived children and willing to answer questions
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86795.0#msg1190709


----------



## mickle

Oh my gosh JJ1 I am so shocked and disappointed for you.    Its such a major thing to go through hun

and so sad that it ended like this. We are so hear for you. Those boys are truly wonderful, this is for them 

 and this for you  

Love Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

JJ1...oh hun I am so very very sorry to see your news...  What an awful thing to have happened...just so cruel...I'm glad that the boys are taking care of you and I hope you do manage to change clinics   Even a wedding in Vegas if neccessary   Do what ever needs to be done that will help improve your chances hun....   

Hi's to everyone else...cant stay long cos on a skive from work  

Catch up with you all later....have a nice weekend, those who aren't working anyway !  I've still not recovered from yesterdays ordeal of trying to get Take That tickets   I sat for 3 hours on the pc and phone trying to get them but no luck...I know, how sad am I  

Take care all...xxx


----------



## princess-mimi

JJ1  I am so sorry to hear your news hun. I'm glad your boys are looking after you well.

Take care hun 

  Kimberley x x


----------



## going it alone

Just a quickie again I'm afraid

JJ1 - So sorry to hear your news.

Lou - the one on the right's Libby (Elsbeth)
Good luck for the 6th
Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls thanks so much for your kind words and thoughts. Hope that you all have a good weekend

Sam you girls are so gorgeous and look so happy,smiley and big!!

Love L xx


----------



## Tonia2

JJ1 - 
I was so sorry to read what's happened with your IVF cycle   You must be gutted... I hope you can take some time out to recoup and grieve and rest a bit. I think the idea  about getting married is a great one! (though you laugh!)  I have a (lesbian) friend who married a gay guy years ago for some legal reason- I forget what it was for now, but it worked brilliantly, apparently!!  They're still 'married' because neither of them could be bothered to do the legals, and they remain good friends though they don't even live in the same country anymore. Sometimes you do what you have to do! If the laws can't keep up with real people then real people have a responsibilty to get creative about that, I reckon...!!   I hope the appt on the 12th offers some real hope, though.... good luck  Hun.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend, Monday rolls round too quick!

Lou - just wanted to say lots of luck for tomorrow    

Hope everyone is well,

Best wishes 

Sally


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ladies

Lou- Wishing you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow.

Jen- How did your appt go at LWC?

Emma- any developments on your front?

Mickle-Did AF turn up so you can plan ahead for April?

Sally- Have you made any headways with sperm/clinics.

Nothing to report from me my ovaries still have some painful twinges now and again, and didn't feel great today, but think it might be more psychological  I am going back to work tomorrow, only for 2 days, as my friend is coming from Ireland- we were going to spend some of 2WW together chatting/relaxing etc- now I guess can do more adventurous partying.

Take care
L xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi JJ1,

So sorry to hear what has happened with your latest cycle, I hope something positive comes from your appt on 12th, or that you can find another clinic where you will happy to continue after a little time out.

I am seeing my GP on 15th - got everything crossed for a referral to a clinic in Coventry.  I really don't have a clue what to expect, will it be a referral to the clinic for them to decide if I am suitable or could she even refuse to refer me.  I consider myself lucky, I don't know many people who rate their GP but I have to say mine is brilliant.  

Everyone take care,

Sally x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Sally - Great news you have a good GP, I don't have any experience of referral by a GP as I self referred and then informed my GP.  To be honest my GP didn't even know what ICSI was, but he is very nice and does the bloods/forms etc that I ask for- just no funding!!

Maybe some of the others who have been to the GP as their first port of call might be able to give you some advice.
Best of luck

L xx


----------



## sharonlondon

Hello girls.

I am new to this board so hope you don't mind me posting a question? I am ttc using a known donor. I have been self-inseminating now for five cycles with no success so decided to book an appointment with my GP for some basic tests. Not really sure what to expect. I know about cd21 progestrone, cd3 FSH and lap and dye are there any others I should request? Also not sure how to handle the issue of using a donor. Don't really want to get into it but also not keen on fibbing. Will only be an issue if she insists on my partner being tested. Is this likely? Any advice/suggestions on what I can say?

Many thanks,
Sharon x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Sharon
Welcome to the board.
I started off as you did with home inseminations using a known  donor, and there is nothing to worry about discussing known donor, as if you end up at a clinic as I did you will need your GP top sign the welfare of the child forms regardless so I think best to be honest, but you can just say that you are TTC and nothing has happened- they may tell you to come back after 6 months and some don't investigate until 12 months, depending on your age.

I would also strongly recommend that you donor be tested, via his GP and have a basic sperm analysis, as this is where our problems lie, with a low count and effects 30-40% of men. Hence we were just wasting time with home insems and need IVF/ICSI.

The basic fertility blood tests you need on days 1-5 of your cycle are FSH, prolactin, oestrogen, LH, thyroid function, a pelvic ultrasound
and then
Progesterone on day 21- to show that you have ovulated.  

Are you monitoring your cycle and ovulation, temp etc I also went along to the family planning centre and met with the nurse there who gave me advice.

I presume that you have both already had sexual health tests and bloods- if not the GP may do it for you or else local GUM clinic will do it free.

Best of Luck
L xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Lou    Hope your scan goes well today hun.  x

  Sally  Hi and welcome good luck with your appointment on the 15th, i like you had a wonderful GP he already knew my situation as he had refereed me for pre pregnancy advice to a local consultant earlier last year, for which i then had to  have a lap and dye test which showed both my Fallopian tubes to be completely blocked. Anyway once i asked him to do the referral to the clinic he had the letter ready for me to collect 3 days later and i was very lucky i only waited 10 days for my first consultation with my consultant so it was pretty quick really.

I hope this helps.


As for me girls i can't believe i'm nearly 18 wks already!!! i've got my 20 wk scan on the 23rd, i've decided not to find out the sex of the baby even tho all my family are all dying to find out!! so i'll let you know how it goes.

Hope your all well,

Speak to you all soon.

Take care

Kimberley x x x


----------



## aweeze

Hi Sharon and welcome to the thread - I can't help with your question I'm afraid as I went straight down the clinic route. 

Well girls - Wiggle was doing all that he/she should be doing! The nurse kept saying that he/she has long legs so I'm hoping I have balanced out the gene pool with my tall donor! Gave me a little wiggle (after some coaxing) and even lifted an arm in what looked like a wave. The difference in the space of a week is amazing. I am scared to admit that I'm actually starting to believe in it all. Of course I'm bonding too which is a bit dangerous but impossible to avoid! 

I've been waiting to hear from the hospital about my 12 week scan and booking appointment which with the first pg came through quickly and bang on 12 weeks. The letters arrived today and they have given me a booking appointment for Thursday  - don't give me any notice then (I think I'll have to try and change it - apart from the fact that with my history I feel it's too early). They also gave me an appt with the consultant and a scan for 14th May (20wks). The scan is at 10.20 and the consultant 10.30! barely enough time to get on a scan table and off again never mind time to actually look at the baby! Oddly enough however they haven't booked a 12 week scan for me  so I guess I'll be on the phone tomorrow trying to find out what's going on! 

Feeling pooped - work has been late the last couple of nights and I didn't sleep well last night as had lots going around in my mind to add to the fear of the scan. 

Kimberley - my Mum is adamant that she wouldn't want to know the sex and I couldn't know and not tell her so I woldn't find out either! Wow 18 weeks - time has flown! 

 to everyone else

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- so pleased that everything went well for you at the scan- your a quarter of the way through now!!!!

I would want to know the sex, but I am nosey and like to be in control!!! and if you don't mind one way or the other then I don't see it matters the baby itself is a surprise!

Take care girls.
L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

My known donor (   )has just pulled out on me ..I am gutted ..stunned .. and totally devastated .. where do I go from here ..any advice appreciated ! 
Cat x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Cat how awful for you unfortunately it is always a possibility when using knwon donors, as opposed to clinic donors - what were his reason's? why noe?- did you have an agreement drawn up together? - what you expected from him, he expected and how long you would try and committment of times and avialiability etc.  

I think some of the lesbian girls have experienced this with their donors pulling out or being reluctant when it came to the crunch, so maybe ask then for advice.  

Best of luck finding another donor or an alternative route in TTC.

L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...just a quickie today to let you know that my ec is tomorrow morning...  I still only have the 3 follies big enough and a couple smaller ones but he's going to try and find me some eggs in there...    

I have started with the cyclogest, progynova and gestone today and then tomorrow after ec I start with the aspirin....Lets hope it all helps this time round    

Lou...what fantastic news hun...so pleased for you  

Cat, what awful news for you though....take time to recover from the shock and disappointment and then I hope you will find other options opening up to you very soon  

Kimberley....good luck with your 20 wk scan...  I dont blame you for not wanting to know, dont think I would either  

Sorry this is so short but got lots to do !  

Bye for now.....xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox- Thinking of you and wishing you well with EC and hope the Easter bunny pops those few extra in your basket a bit early.


Hi to you all must dash as friends coming to stay for a long weekend.
L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. thanks for your responses ..  

Emma - No he wasn't going to have an active involvement although happy for the child to contact him if /when for support but not actively involved in the parenting if you know what I mean! 

Sorry if I sound dim Emma   (that is my middle name by the way! after my dear gran) but what is Rainbow Network ? 

You seem to have a similar history to me Emma with losing your partner  I lost mine 7 years ago tho this Nov..and never met another Mr Right ! ..I met Mr God..dam awful .. Mr Creep .. Mr I Lie through my teeth etc ..but not Mr Right or even Mr Very Nearly Right  

JJ1 .. we just had a verbal agreement ..in hindsight that was very naive !  

 to everyone else
Cat x


----------



## aweeze

Hollysox - lots of luck for EC tomorrow hunny - hope you get a little crop of eggies that are just perfect hun    

Cat - sorry for your news - hope you can et sorted soon. 

JJ1 - have a fab long weekend with your friends hun 

Emma - you are doing so well with your giving up smoking  

Mickle - hope you're doing OK - have you got everything sorted now for your next trip overseas? 

Well, I couldn't change the booking appointment (not unless I wanted to wait until April) so have been to the hozzie today. To be honest I didn't know what to expect and I felt lik I was processed like a bloomin turkey! I have sorted out the "12 week scan" which they had forgotten to book me in for. They managed to squeeze me in for next Friday which I'm not best pleased about as I wanted at 12wks+ so that I felt safe going into the 3rd tri but I will only be just over 11wks next Friday. The midwife said that once that is done then I won't get seen until 25 weeks  - I can't tell you how scarey that feels (although I know that I have been booked in for a scan and consultant appt at 20wks) but it's such a long time to be left out there all alone!  I think I have decided to try and book a private reassurance scan for 16 weeks - I just still can't believe that Wiggle will get that far - trying to be positive though .

 to everyone I didn't mention.

Lou
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Emma x


----------



## aweeze

Thanks Emma but Oooh I'm so not doing well today . I did a quick turn on a stair and completely forgot I wasn't on the top step and tripped up it. I tried really hard to stay upright but I had a bin in my hand and I ended up spreadeagled on the floor . I know Wiggle is probably very well protected in there but having lost 2 I just can't help feeling that a pregnancy is so fragile and I'm worrying that I've done something terrible. Nobody at work knows that I'm pg so I'm sure those that saw me sobbing my heart out must of thought I was a complete nut for crying hysterically for tripping up a step! Luckily my Mum works there so she came and dragged me into her office until I was in a fit state to be seen! I hope that the only problem that I have from it is the carpet burn on my hand and the grazed knee but I think I will have a weekend of worry now     

Lou
XXX


----------



## going it alone

Cat -  Your list of exes sounds a lot like mine - I met Mr Right, only to find out his other names were I'm Always! Best of luck finding another donor.

Hollysox - Best of luck for EC. Hope it went well.

Lou - Well done you!!! There are ways of getting extra scans, I think Marie told them that baby wasn't moving a couple of times but that was after 20 weeks I'm sure. I can only begin to understand how you feel about the long wait between scans. Have just read about your little tumble. Babies are so well protected, especially at this stage. My friend fell down the stairs during both pregnancies and has two healthy children and a work colleague was beaten and pushed down stairs regularly by her ex-husband during her pregnancies and the babies were unharmed. You're never going to stop worrying about Wiggle, now and for the rest of her/his life - it's part of the job description!

For latest twins photos go to www.picasaweb.google.co.uk/poultontwins/Babies

Sorry it's a short one - AGAIN 
Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...just another quick one from me....feeling really sick after ec...

Thankfully my lovely consultant found me 3 eggs in my 3 follies   Now the agonising wait to see if they fertilise ok   They are ringing me tomorrow between 11am and noon so please keep your fingers crossed for me... 

Will let you know what happens anyway !

Take care everyone


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Sam..I hope so too .. all my friends are even on the case now .. lol it is quite funny .. 
Cat x


----------



## mickle

Hi Girls,

JJ1, Hope you are OK. Any future plans for you yet? 

Lou, glad the scan went well hun, sounds amazing. 

Cat, so sorry to hear about you disappointment, what a rollercoaster all this is. 

Hollysox, hope you are feeling better after EC, sending you    for todays news.

Emma, Hi hun 

Sam, had a peek a babies they are really gorgeous.

Carebear1, How are you?

Well AF has arrived hooray. So I start the OCP today then on day 21 i start Buserlin injections, wait for AF and then start stimms. Has anyone done similar protocol I am now worried about next AF being delayed. I am hoping pill will help control things a bit will have the Accu as well. I have been a bit low, just anxious about this treatment which I know is not a good thing. Need to listen to hypno CD. its either that or get blind drunk.  .

Love to any I have missed.

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Hi all 

Hollysox - sending your 3 little eggies which I'm hoping are now 3 little embies lots of     - waiting to hear from you hun  

Mickle - there you are!!! I'm assuming what you have mentioned as OCP is the pill? If it is it's pretty standard protocol for regulating the cycle for IVF. I have always started DR on day 21 and AF has turned up anything between 7 days and 12 days (last one was 15 days though but only coz they think I had a cyst) after. Then DR scan and on to stimms. Hope this is the one for you hunny. 

JJ1 - hope you are having a good weekend! 

Sam - had a look at the piccies - the girls are sooooooo cute. You must be so proud. Thank you for the reassurance. I haven't had any signs that anything is wrong so not so panicked now - just wish I could chill a bit and believe in it all more! I seem to have 2 days after the scan when I feel at peace and then get anxious again! I'll be sectionable by the time Wiggle arrives  

Cat -  at all your friends getting on the case! How about setting up a sperm idol competition - auditions in the town hall?  

Emma - so where are you up to now? What's the latest on the Emma planometer? 

Carebear - miss you - have you got any updates yet? 

 to Kimberley, Sharon and Sally and anyone else reading.....

Lou
XX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes   idol sounds a good idea !!   how would we judge them though ..what criteria are we using     

Emma not sure if there is something wrong with my mail but didn't get your PM. Hope you are ok. 

Big   to you all 

Cat x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls and thank you for all your good luck wishes..... 

2 of my 3 eggs fertilised and one of them was irregular, so when  the embryologist rang me she said that she and my consultant have decided if it is ok with me to take them to blastocyst and have a 5 day transfer.  She said she would ring me again today to let me know what is happening.  Thankfully they are both still developing....one at 6 cells and the other at 5 cells.  She said they would decide tomorrow whether to go with both these fresh embies or thaw the ones I have frozen from last time.  So, waiting for another call tomorrow to see how they are doing and take things from there...All very worrying and unsettling but we'll see what happens and I will let you know....please keep your fingers crossed for me girls, me and my precious embies need all the help we can get  

Sorry there are no personals today...will catch up very soon I promise...

Lots of ove to all xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Hollysox - you had me worried there for a mo as we hadn't heard from you! They are doing really well to be a 6 & 5 already - sending lots of         that they make a couple of lovely blasts to go back to the mothership very soon! 

Lou
XXX


----------



## mickle

For Hollysox       Lots of love and luck to you and your precious embies.

More personals soon

Mickle


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good LuckHollysox x


----------



## princess-mimi

Goodluck Hollysox, sending you lots of    
  

  Take care    



    Kimberley x x x


----------



## Hollysox

Thank you all so much for your good luck messages and support  

The embryologist rang me to say that my precious embies are doing fine and they intend to use them instead of my frosties on Wednesdays ET....   I am so relieved that they seem to be two little fighters and pray they continue to be so...     

I hope everyone is ok ?  Sending you all lots of   and love to all xxxxx


----------



## aweeze

*Go embies.....  Go embies.....  Go embies.....  Go embies......  Go embies.....*


----------



## mickle

Thats great news Hollysox.

     


Love Mickle


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Wonderful news hun ..I shall have to do a good luck embie dance .. 

              

         

Cat x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hey Ladies,

Hollysox congratulations fantastic news!          

Sam - what can I say?! The girls are adorable, they have the cutest smiles!

Hope everyone is ok - have a great week xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox- well done on the embryos- best of luck and sedning you positive vibes for  ET tomorrow- we want more 's on here.

I hope that you are all keeping well. 

Mickle- Glad AF turned up and you are now on your plan

Emma - Is the date man a postential!!! Have fun sussing him out. Well done on your stopping smoking and weight lost- my next thing to reattack.

Lou-Hope you are ok after your trip up the stairs! 
Both your and Kimberley's ticker seem to fly by to me...

I had a great and action packed weekend, my friend came to stay on Thursday.  Friday we were out and about shopping, then met a friend and her boyfriend (she found him on the Internet and is blissfully happy) for dinner and drinks.  Then on Sat my donor and his partner came to stay, so out for dinner, a West End show, and drinks etc - I definitely do feel too old to barhop around London in the early hours on a Sat night now though!! adn no taxi to get home!!!! Then we drove down to my donor and his partner's place in Brighton for the Sun/Mon and more partying, great food and sunny weather. Good fun though....

I am going to the Bridge clinic for my follow up for this failed cycle! I will ask them what  they would do next time to produce more eggs and mature ones, why it happend, but I also have a letter signed by both of us asking for a copy of our notes, so that I clinic shop around or ask for second opinions.  We have filled in the application forms for ARCG, but if you've had treatment elsewhere they want the records enlcosed.  

Take care off to bed for a catch up on sleep since last Thursday.
Love to you all
L XX


----------



## aweeze

Just checking in to say all was OK with Wiggle today! Arms were up on either side of the head - gave me several waves and could even make out the outline of fingers (scanners at the clinic aren't nearly as advanced as those at the hospital so was pretty impressed at that!). Will put pic in my diary when I have the chance!

Lou
XX


----------



## Hollysox

Lou...what absolutely fantastic news hun   so pleased to hear bubbs is doing so well and giving you some lovely waves !  Cant wait to see your pic hun.... 

Just another quickie from me today tho.  cos my computer keeps acting up !

How are you all doing ?  Ok I hope  ? 

Well, my ET is all set to go ahead tomorrow at 10.15am  I have my acupuncturist arranged and already my bladder is beginning to feel the strain at all the water I need to drink beforehand  I honestly never thought I'd get to et this time and will be glad when I get my 2 embies safely back inside where they should be and will hopefully stay for 9 months to come...Just thinking, this time tomorrow I will be on the restful and stress free 2ww...  OH yeah ?

Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-Great news about they scan how cute giving you a wave.

Hollysox- best of luck for tomorrow morning and ET

I went to my clinic follow-up failed cycle appt, I took my friend  he said well we learn from each cycle etc, and basically he said he had doubled my drugs and put me on the highest amount of Gonal F, but I responded better on Menopur at half the dose, and so he said next time he would do a short cycle with Menopur at max dose and add Centrotide in for 5 days.  

He also said that I should look into DHEA and take 50mgs a day for a month but not whilst on a cycle but there are no clinical trials etc, they can't prescribe it but you can get it off the Internet. Also to see Zita West and ask for advice on poor responders.  He said that my eggs are old etc, so I said 'well are you saying I should go down a donor egg route now instead of planning another cycle' but he said not yet.  I said that the last cycle when I got pregnant I thought miscarriage was my main problem, and now you are saying it is my eggs.  I said that I didn't want to go straight into another cycle, and wanted some time off.  He was saying I should conisder PGS and I need to make an appt asap etc.

I paid my sperm storage for another year, but I also wrote my letter that we both signed asking for a copy of our records, so I can take them for a second opinion else where etc.  This clinic business and what to do next is so hard!!!

Take care
L XX


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou - glad the scan went well hun 

Hollysox wishing you all the best for ET in the morning  

Emma - you're doing well with the not smoking!  My last smoke was Sun 4th March - had been on the patches and trying for a month before that and failing miserably.  I got paul mckenna stop smoking without gaining weight book/cd - it's worked absolute wonders!  Still using the patches but hardly get the urge to smoke now.  Not gaining weight is a load of rubbish, I can tell the difference almost daily, clothes are stopping to fit me, starting to get me down a bit now so will have to tackle that next.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## mickle

Hi Ladies,

Holysox, good luck for tomorrow hun  , will be thinking about you.  

Lou, really glad things went well for you. Will you have all your scans back with the NHS now? Thanks about info re your cycle that helped.

JJ1, wow hun what a meeting that was. When I got my BFN this time they said to me about donor egg because I had not got any implantation success but good embryos it could be the eggs. They said it was often hard to see the quality of the egg under the microscope. I can remember being just so shocked at this. I am not ready to give up on my eggs and you don't have to be either yet hun. PGD is a good idea though hun I had that on my first time but there was no time the second time. They needed 3 days to do the PGD so that means a 4 day ET. First day obviously fertilisation Day2 they took a cell and this took 24 hrs to analyse They then wanted to take the embryo on a further 24 hrs  to make sure it did not perish, then D4 et. i Have some written info if you wanted a copy, I know theres loads of info on FF.

Emma, Hi to you too. How are things with the new man?

Lastgirls, Welldone on the no smoking hun  

I spoke again to the clinic today and told them I was hoping to arrive 12 April but was told the DR was at a conference and Monica (embryologist) was at some teaching in Prague. So I will delay things by D/R  few days longer (great). So five weeks time I will be there  , 17th April

Hi to Cat, Sarah, Sam and the girls, Kimberley, Carebear1, Sarahz and anyone I've missed.

Love Mickle


----------



## aweeze

[bgcolor=#00baff] *Good Luck Hollysox!*  [/bgcolor]​
Personals later!

Lou
X


----------



## Hollysox

Hiya all....  Hollysox's friend here!  She's resting up as instructed BUT promises she'll catch up with you all in a couple of days!  I've left her with loads of books and CDs but no doubt she'll be stir crazy by now!  I volunteered to keep you all updated.

The 2 embies are now back on board the mothership - one was "compressed" which was just what the embriologist was hoping for (whatever compressed means!?!) and the other was >12 cells so both are looking good 
                  

Test date 28th...so plenty of positive vibes please to Hollysox....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Hollysox- I do hope that they are snuggling in there.  Take care and love to you
L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lots of                

        

      

For your embies ..Hollysox ..hang on in there embies .. get a good grip and hold on tight ..xx 
Cat x


----------



## aweeze

Hope you're keeping chilled out Hollysox hunny 

Just wanted to leave the link for my diary for you all - you just got to see todays scan pics. Wiggle is a really proper baby!!!! Amazing! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81327.msg1219768#new

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou I saw your new pics, they are great- you must be so happy despite the beard and tash!! Do you take the photos or do you scan in your scan photo?

Mickle- How are you doing? Not long until your Easter Greek trip? Thanks for the PGD advice etc.

Hollysox- Hope those embryos are snuggled in, take it easy hun

Kimberley Hope that you are ok and all is going well.

Sarah Any news on your house sale/buy and next cycle?

Emma- We missed you chattig yesterday, sorry to read that you felt ill.  Don't worry about the weight gain, I yo-yo, and think you have lost it once so you can loose it again next week.  

Nothing to report from me, went to acupuncture on Thursday and he is so lovely, he said that he thought my consultation went badly, agreed that I might be better off moving clinics or consultant.  He said not to give up on my eggs, and is so lovely. Even the miscarriage consultant sent me a letter saying sorry to hear my IVF cycle had been unsuccessful this time, more than the clinic cons even said- maybe he thought I was going to sue him.

Work awful,so tired not sleeping too well waking up early (and I am not a morning person at all).  Keep thinking of my poor baby, even though this happened in Dec, and I was so much emotionally stronger in Jan/Feb. I know I should have cycled and tested on this IVF cycle Wed/Thurs, but I shouldn't be in tears these days. I hope it passes soon.

Take care and Happy St Patrick's Day to you all for tomorrow.
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all.

Lou - what do you mean sectionable by the time Wiggle arrives - do you think the worrying stops! Pregnancy is just the practice bit! And I know I'll get even worse when mine can move around. I'm such a clumsy person, I'm well aware of all the dangers out there! The scan photos are amazing. Are you thinking about having a 4D scan? I loved mine because you can watch the DVD anytime. I went to a place in Nottingham, £135 for a good package. Marie went there too. I think she bought her package on ebay and got it even cheaper.

Hollysox -       snuggle embies, snuggle in tight.

love to everyone else

Sam xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls...how are you all doing ?  I have just been taking things very easy giving my 2 precious embies the best chance possible...    I am ok at the moment but then, I am only 5 days into the 2ww    

Thank you all for the great good luck messages and to Emma for the ladybirds...  I am hoping BIG time that I will be announcing a BFP very soon          

Lou, I have just seen your scan photos of Wiggle and they are fabulous   You must be soooo happy   As I am for you ! So glad they are going to sort out a 16 week scan for you too hun    

JJ1...hi hun... I'm so sorry that you are feeling down right now but it is perfectly understandable...The dissapointment of your last IVF and of course the devastation of your m/c...everything seems to build up and it is only natural to feel sad so dont feel guilty, ok ?  You take extra special care of yourself hun...  I'm sure the acupuncture will help lift your spirits...it always helps me  

Oh Mickle....not long to go now til tx     I wish you so much luck with this cycle hun and pray this is the one for you         

Emma...how's the diet going ?    Not sure peanuts are low in calories but they do taste nice    

Sam....thanks for your good luck message hun...how are your girls doing ?  They look so cute and beautiful in their pic.... 

Hellos to everyone else out there on this miserable day, up north anyway...it has been trying to snow a couple of times today but thankfully none is lying yet...I thought spring had sprung    

Take care everyone, lots of love to all xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone is well, been a while since I posted so just thought i'd say hi  

Nothing much to report here - still not smoked - this will be the longest I have been!  Need to start my diet, want to lose about 2 stone, eeeek!!  Having a minor op this friday and will be having general anethsetic so rather than start dieting this week will wait until afterwards.  I have done it before (lost almost 5st) so can do it again.  Wish it come off as quick as it seems to go on!  Need to find a low fat low cal diet - the ones given to me by my GP aren't nice.

I went to see GP - I made the mistake about talking about the weight thing before asking for my referal to clinic - she has said she will do it once i've lost the first stone so I am healthier for my first appointment, she says in about 3 months time, I guess I can live with that.

Hollysox glad to hear you are resting up and taking it easy, i've never been there but the 2ww must seem like forever          

Emma - hows the smoking and diet going (one at a time is hard enough i'm beginning to think both together is impossible!!!!).  Sorry you missed chat would have been good to meet you! Have you been on anymore hot dates? 

Lou - hope you are keeping well, your scan pictures are so lovely, was lovely chatting last week  

JJ1 hope you are sleeping a bit better - if I don't sleep it really takes its toll on me.  Hope you are feeling a bit better, take care of you hun  

Hi mickle, going it alone, cat, and anyone i've missed  

Take care everyone

xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi

Emma - hopefully the clinic i will be going to is Walsgrave, Coventry.  I was going to ask you about the laser treatment, I come accross the thread at the weekend, you're very brave!!!  I have often thought about it but never been brave enough - I have lenses but hardly ever wear them.  I wear glasses all the time - it would be strange seeing your reflection and them not being there after all these years!  

I LOVE perfume and have way too much of it but its one of my things, the Perfume Shop usually have some quite good offers on.  Can't miss a bargin!

A week on Wednesday isn't long for your reduction (but I bet you've been waiting long enough by the sound of it).  Small and pointy lol i'd like some like that too!  

PMT is a damn menace, hope it passes soon hun.  I don't have a clue what my cycle is have been on the pill for so long, come off it last month so am about to find out.  I keep worrying about how fertile I might be - thought about one of the tests you can get from boots but like you atm will keep that at the back of my mind i'd only go into a blind panic if it was bad news.

I worry about the little animals too - I was talking to my mum about hedgehogs - I live in a town and haven't seen one for years!!  They were always about when I was a kid.  Think they are on the on the verge of being endangered.  One of my tortoises come out of hibernation last week but only cause I woke her up  

Be happy!


xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 

Hope that you are all well.

Hollysox- how is the 2ww going for you?  I hope that all is going well.  

Mickle- are you all set for the cycle in April, when do you start DRing? I mnight come back to you for the info you offered on PGD, when I am nearer there. The Bridge said that when they did it they get the results in 23 hours, not sure about the others, but they needed a minimum amount of cells and also embryos.

Sam- I hope that you had a wonderful Mother's Day with your gorgeous smiling at you.

Lou- Not too long until your next scan - I do like reading your diary and seeing your pics.

Kimberley- Hope your pregnancy is going well. 

Emma- You will be busy on your bodygrooming, perfect eyes and boob job as well.  My donor's partner and a friend had their eyes done (again Optimax but they got a 50% NHS discount last year) and never regretted it, never looked back.  You are also doing well on the No smoking , which is great for the GA for the boob job. Hope that you op next week goes smoothly 
How is the new man!! he may look different after the eyes have been done!!!

Lastgirl- When I came off the pill - a good few years ago now-it took me about 4 months before I had a period and back into a cycle. 
Re: Diets, I did a modified Atkins once- and lost about 30 lbs but it didn't stay off, but people lost loads- it was boring but worked- all you could eat was chicken, turkey or fish- grilled, boiled or baked. You could have as much salad as you want, no cooked veg and no fruit, no alcohol, milk, dairy products or fizzy drinks.  It was based on a low/no carb diet. You then tested your urine to ensure that you had ketones, and you were monitored by a GP and also had to take potassium supplements.  Some people lost 150 lbs.  

I rejoined weightwatchers tonight   and had put on 7 lbs since I last went.  I went with 2 friends, and one wouldn't take her coat off but said that she would next week for the weight in!!  I want to loose about 10 lbs to get back to my pre IVF and TTC weight.

I also sent off the application form and deposit for ARGC with my results- just hope and pray that they give me an appt  , if not as a friend said you will have got a second opinion!  My clinic only sent me my notes and not my donors,   despite us both writing a letter and signing it.  Anyway they said that they would but send it to his house!!! needless to say that they haven't arrived yet!! I sent it off regardless and said partners to follow.

Take care and hope that you are all well
L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Ah Emma....you are entitled to have a fibbing ticker after that nasty man made you smoke again !  It was just a slight set back hun....you have done so well up to now so you can again....     

All this talk of having eyes lasered....my friend is thinking of having hers done too but not sure where to go just yet....probably Optimax....?  Emma, when do you get yours done ?  You are going to be like a new woman once you get everything done !  Does anyone watch that 10 years Younger tv programme ?  The main thing I'd like done is my teeth if I could ever afford tx on them !  NOt a chance of that though unless I win the lottery  

Well, my 2ww is dragging on an on but at least at the moment I can enjoy being PUPO...another 6 days until test day...no pg symptoms at all but realistically I know there wont be any yet anyway....Just so hope and pray the test comes out +......     

Hi's to everyone out there, hope you are all doing ok ?


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls

Just a quick post, hope your all well.

I finally started feeling little bubber move last week which was such a lovely feeling, getting a good size little bump now even tho ive only put on 6lb so far. Ive got my 20 wk scan in the morning which im really looking forward to.
Will let you know how it goes.

Love and best wishes to you all

Take care

Kimberley x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Emma 

Don't get too down about your wobble!! Like Hollysox says your allowed a wobble here and there, you've done it once you can do it again.

My friend never mention night goggles. One had pain the next day adn went for more painkillers, boith said that they were blurry for a day- not sure if they had drops.  One said it wasn't too painful- you do need someone to take you home, then he took painkillers and a few pints of beer.

Your swabs were for MRSA !! Hope the op goes well.

Kimberley great to see everthing is going so well for you.

Hollysox hope that the time flys by and you follow in Kimberley and Lou's footsteps.
Take care everyone Hi Mickle
L


----------



## going it alone

Emma&Lottie said:


> I sort just swished it around a bit


    
Your perineum is between your bits and your bum. I know exactly where mine is - it's where I had my tear and then stitches!!! As for the wobble - I think you deserved it. I keep on wobbling from my diet and eat chocolate - and that makes me wobble in a different way - around the waist!

Kimberley - Hope your scan went well. I loved my 20 week one so detailled yet able to see so much as it gets squashed as they get bigger. Great to hear Bubber is moving. I miss that, the gentle, early movements.

JJL - I had a great Mother's day thanks. The girls have got a cold so when Amelie woke early at 4, I fed her and she fell asleep on me. I sat downstairs with her fast asleep "having a moment" and just couldn't put her back to bed. I finally did, got back to bed at 20 to 6 and Libby woke up 10 minutes later! So I had a great day, I was just shattered

Lou - Hope all is going really well.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Sam  Lovely to hear from you, your girls are beautiful you must be so proud.

Well my scan was so lovely, little bubber kept having a little dance and gave me a few waves  bubber is growing really well and everything looks normal. I could even see the 4 chambers of the heart. I got a lovely close up side view pic of baby's face which you can also see baby's knee and leg as it was all curled up. I will get my brother to add pic tomorrow as i'm not having much luck in doing it. I'm not the best when it comes to computers!!!!

Love and best wishes to everyone

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Kimberley x x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

everyone ..sorry not been on for a while .. was really really down last weekend ..hardly got out of bed ..have taken myself in hand tho this week and got myself out to see a counsellor who I have seen before in order to get back on track .. I had got to the point where I felt it was not worth getting up in the morning..which is crazy ..I have decided to have a complete break this cycle ...so no nutty knicker checking hurray!!  

I have not had any luck with any other donors so really have no option but to go with my original donor and be held over a barrel or give up ..and I am not ready to give up just yet!

Kimberley ..glad the scan went well ..it must have been so exciting  

Emma ..good luck with the ops hun .. and yes probably with your new wonderful eyesight ..the man might have been really ugly really and no loss   at least like you said he was honest rather than leading you along ..and don't worry about the blip..you are doing really well x 

JJ1 ..sorry you have been having a hard time of it hun .. sending you lots of     for some good luck to come your way, I found weightwatchers the best diet and lost 3 stone on it and was never hungry in fact I ate more food than I do when not on a 'diet' it was great x

Hollysox ..still sending you lots of     hun x

Hello to everyone else ..sending you all lots of      and       
Cat x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Cat

So sorry to hear that you have been feeling low , I hope that the emotional support and a break can help you out of the dark hole. I am also on a break for a few months, as can't take the emotional rollercoaster for a while.

How do you mean that your donor has you over a barrel? Surely if he has you in an uncomfortable position now how will it be when you baby comes along.

Lou- Best of luck with the scan on 27th 

Emma- I hope that Wed is ok thinking of you hun. 

Hollysox- Not too much longer to wait now!! I do hope we have another positive babe on the thread   

Kimberley- you pregnancy just seems to fly by, hope that your brother gets the photo upload can't wait to see it.

Mickle- nearly April!!!! Hope it goes well with your next cycle. 

Sam- Wish you hadn't told us about the tearing bits!!!!! But I guess (hope) you forget about it after a while when you look at your lovely girlies your mothers day moment sounded lovely.

I saw 2 friends this weekend, one announced she was 6 weeks pregnant and then she said 'wasn't it about time you got thinking about it, after all you always said you wanted a dark haired child and you are 2 years older than me'!!!

and then I saw my other friends and my Godson (very cute 2 1/2 yr old) and her baby girl who was born the day my baby's heart stopped beating, and I remember I had to fight back the tears and wish her husband well etc, when he called that night to say she was born- he is such a proud Daddy.

Take care
Love L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....been lying low but thought I'd pop on and say hello today....

JJ1....sending you a special   I really feel for you hun....your turn will come though and I hope and pray it will be very soon           

Emma....good luck for your ops hun !  Is it this wednesday for the boob one ?  Whenever it is hun...sending you masses of good luck vibes and hope the recovery is fast....   

Lou...good luck for your scan tomorrow hun !  Tell us all about how wiggle is doing wont you ?     

Kimberely, cant wait to see your photo hun... 

Mickle....nearly time again.....     

Hoping everyone else is doing ok too... 

Only 1 more day to go until I can test....I have resisted the urge to test early this time round because to be perfectly honest, I am scared stiff of doing it...    Just thinking about doing it makes me feel physically sick  

Any positive vibes you have going spare, can you send them in my direction ?  THANKS     Take care everyone xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma- Best of Luck just tell them that you are anxious about the pain and want good analgesia coverage afterwards etc. I think it helps if they know what you are most afraid of. Lottie will miss you, where is she going to whilst you are in?

Hollysox 
[fly]          [/fly]

Lou- Hope the scan is ok, it'll be lovely to see your baby again!

I am so excited as the lady from ARGC rang me with an appt!!! 4 th April yippee..... I am so excited. I really think this is my best chance of being a mother! The Bridge are being 'difficult' at releasing my donor's results- as one person is on AL in the lab - an all we want is his blood results and  counts, nothing too technical! They gave me mine ok and then said that they have never been asked for a donors results!

I also enquired if he needed to produce a sample on the day, and she said yes, so I said about the need to abstain for 2-3 days before, but she would send it all out in the appt letter. I then met his partner this morning and told him about the 2-3 days abstinence again and apologised, and he said that he had made him abstain for 12 days once before- I said no 2 not 12, and that it must have been through choice! but I must have words as if it is over 5 days they die off!!

Take care and love to you all
L xx


----------



## mickle

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

JJ1, glad you have appointment sorted for ARGC,  thats great news and not too far away too. You will I'm sure be compiling a list of questions. Need to get donor to renew his swimmers  .  

Hollysox, wishing you lots of love and luck for tomorrow, I remember that feeling, the feel of test day, really hope its your time.         

Lou, good luck for scan tomorrow, let us know the latest.    

Kimberley, the scan sounded amazing, it must feel more real as each day passes. We will be having a sweep stake very soon.

Cat, Sorry you have been feeling so down. Take some time and be nice to yourself. I'm sure you will feel energised soon 

Emma, dear Lottie sounds like one very loved fur baby to me. Good luck with op will be thinking about you on Wednesday, do you go in on Wednesday and have op on Thursday, whats the procedure?    didn't know what to send you but rainbows are always lucky.   P.J's for a fiver sounds good I love P.J's have loads of them and always looking for more.

Sam, Happy mothers day, how are things going? You are our first mummy from the singles, is it what you expected?

Lastgirl, 

Sarahz, how are you? 

Well I start down regging on Friday, so thats when things begin and then fly on the 16th April will probably be day 5/6 of stims when I get there. To be honest just want to get on with it all the anticipation makes me feel anxious. I met a friend today for lunch, she is a friend who I met in Greece in December it was realty good to see her and just so supportive, like you guys really. Did anyone watch the program about extraordinary 10 year olds tonight. I have just been so effected especially by the girl who had been burnt, really amazing little girl. Of course I blubbed for England. My brother has moved into mine last week he is splitting up from his wife so have a few boxes and things around the house. We get on well and its nice to be able to help. It means my niece's will be up the weekend to stay, which will be nice. 

Love to anyone I have missed and anyone just reading.

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

I really must do some personals - I've been a rubbish thread buddy lately! I just feel so lacking in energy - I'm sorry  I promise to do some proper ones tomorrow....... er hopefully!

For the moment though I just want to send the lovely *Hollysox* all the luck in the world for tomorrow.... I really hope that this is your time hunny and that you get that longed for BFP         

Lots of Love
Lou
XX


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Sorry, just a quickie.
Hollysox - everything's crossed.
Lou - How did the scan go?

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening all!

Sam - your little girls are gorgeous, I love your profile pic.

Hollysox, thinking of you             

Lou, have we more scan pics to look forward to, did you get a wave?

Mickle, sounds like a busy and exciting time is heading your way, sorry to hear about your brother and his wife, good he's got you.     

Emma - best of luck for tomorrow - hope you are up and about and recovering soon!  Lottie is gorgeous and deserves all that stroking and petting, my dog gets fed up of it sometimes and moves out of arms reach lol. Serves them right for being so cute!  Your ticker is telling the truth, don't let a blip cuz of a * of a man spoil all your good work, what's a day? Forget it hun, its his fault so it don't count!  

JJ1 lovely to hear you so excited, glad your appointment has come through - 4th of April that will be here sooo quick.  Really hope this time is your time hun          

Cat - hope you are feeling better.  Hope seeing the counsellor has helped some and eased some of the pressure.      


Kimberley your scan sounds amazing, looking forward to seeing photo!

Well, thats it for me, I had my surgery on Friday and cannot sit here any longer!!!  I went back to work today and it has taken its toll - everything but standing still hurts.  It was a girl thing .... cysts/bikini line, probably enough information!!! I have a low pain threshold.  Wouldn't mind but everyone thought i'd been upto no good cause of my walk, fat chance and wishful thinking!!!

Still not smoked, still getting fatter!  Will start the diet next week, honest  

Sorry if i've missed anyone ... love to all xxx


----------



## aweeze

Yeh I know, I promised personals but I just can't I'm pooped









Just wanted to say that the scan today was fantasticly exciting - Wiggle was soooooo active and showed me just about every move available from turning right round to hiccups and waves. If those moves continue, I'm in for some sleepless nights later on! I will post in my diary and add the pics although they are clinic ones so not as good as the hospital ones. I have a dilemma over the nuchal screening now and am weaning off steroids from today  - will post the details in the diary as well.

Hollysox - please hun, I'm hoping no news is good news - thinking of you   

Emma - is it your boob dooberry tomorrow? (I'm so behind) - Hope it goes Ok for you and you get the look you want    

I promise I will make more effort.......

Love to all 
Lou
XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Holly sox- I do hope the same as Lou that no news is good news.

Lou- Looki at Wiggles ticker flying by!!

Emma- Good luck thinking of you

Mickle- Best of luck with the cycle!!!!
Must dash
L xx


----------



## going it alone

Lou - You're doing very well being awake as late as you have been over the last couple of nights. I never made it past 9 in the first 4 months!

Emma - Best of luck hun.

Sorry about my lack of personals at the mo. Have to be brief as I rely on a neighbour's unsecure wireless internet being on (naughty I know) and the signal's low so have to post quickly before I lose connection. Hoping mum and dad's comp will be out the hospital soon.

Thinking of you all

Sam xx


----------



## Hollysox

Bad news I'm sad to say....  for me this morning....   Stupidly I had let myself build up my hopes as this 2ww had been so much like the one where I got my positive result....but it is not meant to be      I am now wondering if it will ever be my turn    The clinic have advised me to continue with the drugs and then re test on Friday as they say sometimes you can get a false negative....not my luck that though.  

I am thankful for the 3 frosties I have because they are my last chance so a lot is riding on these bunch of cells frozen in time....I cannot bear the thought of going through another full ivf cycle that's for sure !  Besides, after my hopeless response last time I doubt they would suggest going that route anyway....

I'll probably get a review appointment for next week so will just have to see what he says then....

Sorry about the self indulgent post....I hope you can forgive me today ?

Take care everyone.....xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Oh Hollysox hun I'm so sorry - and don't be silly apologising for the "me" post - you are totally entitled. 

I just want to give you a big hug  

Lou
XX


----------



## going it alone

We don't need to forgive you - nothing to forgive. Big hugs coming your way.

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hollysox

Nothing to forgive hun, so sorry for your news,

Take care xxx


----------



## Alison0702

*Hollysox* - I came on here to say good luck to Emma, and saw your news. I am so sorry and sad for you hunny. There's absolutely no reason why you should feel stupid for feeling that this had worked. Our bodies play tricks on us, and it's not fair. I know I havnt spoke to you before, but I'm sending you hugs 

*Emma* - Hope you're ok.... 

xx


----------



## mickle

Hollysox, Oh my hun, just devastating to go through so much and it end in a negative. My heart goes out to you   .

Look after yourself, we are here for you anytime you need to talk.  

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox-  I'm so sorry to hear your sad news- life is so cruel sometimes, take care of yourself hun we are all thinking of you
L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma - How are you doing hun, I do hope that the op went ok and you are resting at home.  Take care 
L xx


----------



## mickle

Sending lots of get well love to Emma.  

How are you Hollysox, you are in my thoughts hun.  

Getting lots of back pain with Down regging, had to take Ibuprofen today as paracetamol not helping. Sure this will be OK so far away from Stimmin. What do you think girls?

Mickle


----------



## Mazzzz

Hello all,

I'm new to this though I did post a few times last summer when I was thinking (- decided not to go ahead at the time) but changed my mind at Xmas and am now starting my first DIUI cycle. I'm 37 and am being treated at Care Manchester - anyone else there? I start monitoring on Monday (have been on 100mg of Clomid - with major moodswing side effects) so really excited (and scared) about it all.....

Nice to meet you all.

Maz


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Maz I am not at Care, or in Manchester, or on clomid....but just wanted to say welcome to the thread
L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hollysox ..Sorry to hear your news  ..fingers crossed it was too early x

Emma ..Hope your op went ok   

Hope everyone else is ok .. x
Cat x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My word we are quiet on here..... Lou how was the FF meet?  

Emma hope that you are feeling ok, you must be post op by now, and hopefully in the comfort of your own home- how are the boobies!!

Mickle how is the cycle going!

Hollysox- How are you feeling? Do you have another plan?  Thinking of you 

I just emailed the PCT specialist commisioner for the IVF criteria in my PCT and she sent them, but said they haven't funded anything for single women- she was careful not to put don't. She then said any application to go throught the GP and they stop aged 39, so applications must be made 6 months before.  Having your own private IVF funded cycle doesn't disqualify you. But it talks of couple! They use the Hammersmith Hosp

Fighting for my job tomorrow!! and then  off to ARGC wed.

Hi to everyone else on the thread
L xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi All,

JJ1 was thinking myself how quiet we've been.  Good luck with your appt wednesday  

Maz welcome  

Hollysox  

Emma - hope you are home and recovering and are up and about soon, you must be sore.  hope you're happy with the new look boobies!   

Hi to everyone, hope you're all doing ok, having bit of a crap time so will keep it brief tonight don't want to go into a full blown rant!  Hope you're all taking care of yourselves  

One of those emotional days, someone saying hello was enough to make me cry.  Was glad to get home and cry in the comfort of my own home instead of avoiding people and trying not to cry all day!  Apart from the fact that once i'd started I couldn't stop now my eyes hurt - going to go throw a couple of slices of cucumber at them.  Another day tomorrow ... don't know whats wrong ... 

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

Lastgirl, wanted to send you a hug  . sounds like a horrid day hope You feel better tomorrow hun.

JJ1, wow sweetie you seem to have a lot going on. Your appointment at the ARGC seems to have come around so quickly. Good luck tomorrow at work, that sounds a wee bit stressful hun.  A hug for you too 

Emma, How are you? Hope it went well. Your hug is with out stretched arms don't want to squeeze to tight.  

Lou, Hope you and bubba are both well.

Kimberley, hope you and bubba are both well too.

Maz, Hi and welcome to you, hope we can help you with support and info. 

Hollysox, How are you doing?  

Cat, Hi there,  

Well the injections are going well, AF arrived today so won't have the anguish I had last time. I will start stimming on 12th April all being well. I feel really emotional and very sensitive, don't know if this is drugs or stress of being on the rollercoaster again. Oh well went out and had a few glasses of wine with friends and had a giggle tonight, something I would never have done on previous cycles, have a glass of wine that is, would always try and do the giggling. Decided a glass of wine or two would not hurt at this stage    I never know when I should start increasing protein in diet now or when stimmin? 

Love to all

Mickle


----------



## Mazzzz

Hey, thanks for the warm welcome - great to be on here. Can you tell me what bubbles are? What happens if I click on where is says 'click to blow'?! 

Day 10 and first scan today - 1 x 17mm follie and a 14mm and a couple of 10mm's - is that good? 

Maz x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...just popped onto say hello  

Emma, OMG hun....please take care of yourself after your operation and rest up as much as possible  

Can I give everyone who has sent me lovely messages a huge huge   I feel pretty much like s**t at the moment and dont have any energy or enthusiasum to do much.  I am going to see my gp tomorrow to ask if she will refer me for some blood tests.....I have my review appointment on Thursday pm so will see what the consultant says this time round.....More than likely I will be told it was just bad luck again.....  I think I have had my fair share of bad luck though...enough is enough, I want answers    These last few frosties are my last chance going this route so I have to give them a fighting chance !  

Sorry for the winge   Take care everyone....lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Emma- So glad to hear that you are back home, and I home that you are taking things easy.  Sorry to hear about the bad time, but look forward and your new pert boobies.

Hollysox- I hope that your world soon seems brighter and I hope that your GP does do some tess for you- what are you asking for? You certainly have had more than your share of bad luck and heartache 

Mickle - Good luck with the cycle, glad AF is behaving this time round!!!! When will you off to Greece?
Can I ask you when you were researxhing your clinics, why did you choose Greece? and also which other countries take single women? I know some won't done and places l;ike Italy there is no IVF.

Maz- Bubbles are given to you by others- you won't ever know who but like a wave/hug etc !! they are nice.  Best of luck with your cycle I don't know about IUI and follicle sizes

Lou- How are you hun?

Hi Lastgirl, I hope that you are ok.

Kimberley any more scans and pics of your baby? Hope that you are ok.

Cat- Good luck for your testing.

I have had an awful day at work and HR had no answers and hadn't done what was expected of them so we have to meet again. I am anxious about my appt tomorrow at ARGC, we are going to arrive together and rehearse!

L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quickie....my gp says the blood tests I wanted will be of no use to me as she just thinks my embies are not implanting because of my age....she said I should use the 3 frosties up before much longer and then if that doesn't work...give up....But, what's the point in using these froties when I know my body is going to kill them ?  Is it not better to let them die in the lab as opposed to inside me ?  I have the review to look forward tomorrow which if it's anything like this mornings appointment will be a total and utter waste of time....hope everyone has a better day than me !


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone

Sorry I've been AWOL - I'm permanently pooped at the time and although I'm coming on and doing the mod bit, I'm just too pooped to post when I've finished!

Hollysox - I wouldn't take the word of your GP as gospel. GP's are exactly that - general practitioners and not fertility experts. If I were you and you sound like you have a strong gut feeling about what is going on (and I can identify with that as that's exactly how I felt) I wouldn't use those frosties until you have satisfied as much as you can in your mind that you are sure that it feels right. If that means pushing for a few tests then I'd bloomin well push for them otherwise I fear that you will regret it. My GP didn't have a clue what half the tests were when I asked them for them and it took a letter from my consultant at the clinic asking her if she would run them before she would go ahead. I know money is getting tight hun but I really think you should seek advise from a specialist on this before going ahead and possibly wasting those precious frosties. Sorry if that all comes across a bit strong but I really want these frosties to bring you your dream hunny and I think that you need these tests to settle your mind one way or the other before you go ahead.

Emma - hope your (o)(o) ooops I mean (.)(.) are recovering well 

JJ1 - how did it go at the ARGC then?

Mickle - not long before stimming! I got absolutely langered one night whilst I was DR'ing - didn't affect me - did it?! Whack up the protein levels at stimming hun - I did a pint of organic skimmed milk daily plus plenty of chicken, eggs etc.

Maz - welcome to the thread hun - I'll add you to the list 

Hello to everyone else - bloomin exhausted now having to think about personals!

I really must go and update my diary with last weeks news. After my dilemma, I ended up having a private nuchal scan last Thursday which apart from reducing my risk of Wiggle having Downs from 1:255 to 1:1254  was an utterly amazing experience and well worth every penny! I have 6 great scan pics and a DVD (which I haven't watched too often - promise ). She also went through Wiggles anatomy from head to toe - it was fascinating. The only thing was that true to form Wiggle didn't want to stay still most of the time to alow her to get the measurements she needed but she was very patient! I will add the scn pics to the diary as soon as I feel energetic enough 

To be honest the FF meet took it out of me and I was only there for one day/night and obviously there was no alcohol for me so can't blame that. I do wonder if the tiredness is part of the steroid withdrawal as apart from all the other side effects, they can give a feeling of well being. I'm down to one a day now and will be off them completely by Sunday. I have a 16wk hospital scan in 2 weeks so will find out then if all is still well with Wiggle.

Well now I really am pooped and need some tea so I'm off - keep an eye out for the diary update the pics are amazing - I only wish I could share the DVD as well 

Love to you all 
Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou -so gald that you are well and the silence was nothing sinister. Glad that you enjoyed the meet! Your ticker soes seem to zoom along can't wait to see the pics of Wiggle. Have the side effects of the steroids (hair etc!!) gone now?

Hollysox- I hope that your GP comes round to your way of thinking, I presume that you are looking at immune testing. Have a look at this link it is Mr *******'s (London Obs/gynae that specialises in m/c and also immune issues). http://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/news.html

Mickle- Best of luck with the cycle.

Emma - Hope the post op recovery is going ok.

I had a great day and we were taken on by the ARGC!!! Yippee- the consultation was very good and they seemed very efficient. My donor went and did his specimen, and then we were taken up by the Dr and a lady from the lab came in and handed him the SA results, so soon. The first question the Dr asked was how long have you been together, which we rehearsed (and didn't lie) as he didn't say how long have you been TTC together etc! My donor answered that, and then he was into the previous treatment cycles etc.

They will repeat some immune tests, but not all, as I didn't have a couple they do and send to Chicago(Tumour necrosis factor and some of the CD counts) but he said not all, as I was thinking 1500 down the drain for nothing, but not the case! 
They do a monitored cycle first, so bloods and ovulation testing and then scans. I need my hysteroscopy doing which is 8 May and he gave me things to ask for. They montior you (bloods and scans) daily or twice a day when stimming, he thought a short protocol again but wouldn't decide yet on the drugs he mentioned a few alternatives.

He went through their stats >40% for a live birth for my age group, said not to consider donor eggs, despite the Bridge classifying me as a poor responder and hopeless - basically he made me feel that I had a hope. 
We were both delighted. The lady also said that you can buy your drugs elsewhere but they do change them so not get too much at a time.

I then had an appt with Zita West and she was also hopeful, told me that being classed as a poor responder at another clinic doesn't mean that I will be at ARGC, as they can get results where others don't. 
I was down as her New Pt, but I had been before so didn't need all that, all she recommended was I come back to see the nutritionist and ask for the immune diet and about DHEA. DHEA had been suggested at the Bridge and the nutritionist deals with that. I left with a positive attitude and it put all the c++p at work with HR the previous day in persepctive.

Best of luck to you all

L


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi all,

L - am pretty new to the thread so don't know what ARGC, DHEA and stimming are but it all sounds very positive which is groovy - glad work stress is now a distant memory 

Lou - I don't know what a nuchal scan is either (spot the newbie!) but will be great to see your scan pics - how exciting it must have been to see your baby. Was it one of those multi-dimensional ones?

Emma - hope you are doing ok and taking it easy

Hollysox - agree re. getting expert advice - this is too important to you.

Lastgirl - how you feeling now? Lots of   for you

Cat, Mickle and Sam - hello to you too and hope all is well 

Ok - Basting Day is finally here....tomorrow at 1.30pm I will have my first ever DIUI - oh-my-gooooood!! (in the voice of Janice from Friends) I am really excited and really bricking it too!! Is it normal to think '**@%*?!!*** - what the hell am I doing?! I am being inseminated with the sperm of a man I've never met!!!!!' But I really really want to be a mum. I know I might not get pregnant first time but it is a possibility and I'm terrified! But not so terrified that I won't do it. Help - please tell me this is normal!! 

Maz xx


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

Lou, good to here from you but sorry you are feeling so pooped. Must be the come down from steroids I think you are right there but you should start to feel a bit brighter soon. Hang on in there hun, we have missed you.

JJ1, that is such excellent news glad you had some positive feedback from ARGC and they have positive results so bring it on for L your time is coming.

Maz, you are totally and utterly normal. Your worries could probably be echoed on our thread. I know that I have that little voice in my head from time to time but the desire to be a Mum just out weighs it all in the end. Wishing you lots and lots of     for todays basting, let us know how you get on.

Emma, ah hun, glad that you are happy with the new (.)(.) but does sound a bit uncomfortable take it easy.

Well D/R is going OK have got a headache most of the time and still not sleeping well and having very odd dreams but you know all part of a bigger picture, start stimming 12th April.


Love to all

Mickle


----------



## mickle

You have a fizzy boob! How odd!


----------



## going it alone

Emma - Fizzing boobs - sounds fun!! Wish I had enough to get a reduction now. Hope the new bras fit. Glad to hear you can stand up long enough now to get out to Next.

Lou - The tiredness gets better, I promise. I was exactly the same, it's unbelievable that such a small thing can make you feel sooooo tired.


JJ1 - Great news from ARGC. Best of luck hun.

Maz - Don't worry about the jargon, you'll pick a lot up along the way and there's bits I still don't know. Like you I had DIUI so didn't know a lot of the DIVF jargon to begin with. I know there's a jargon busting bit somewhere on the site that helped me a lot at the beginning. Best of luck with the basting tomorrow. I was first basted on the 6th and 7th of April last year. Now I have 4 and a bit month old twins - yes first time lucky! It's completely normal to feel as you are. I was petrified, it got worse when I got my BFP, and I can't explain how much scarier it got when it was twins. If it helps, we're always here and you can usually put money on the fact that someone else has felt like that before (except for having fizzing boobs that is!)

Hollysox - Go for it with the tests. This rollercoaster is too bl**dy expensive, money and emotions, to go through tx after tx when you have doubts about results.

Mickle - Best of luck with stimms and hope the headaches get better soon.

Love and hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

So glad it is the Easter break  !!! and a few days from work, although I don't have a pleasant tasks planned for the weekend sorting through my late Dad's house as I have sold it, so I won't be posting for a few days but thinking of you all.

Emma - Glad to hear that you are out and about, the fizzing sounds a bit strange! did you ring them up and ask are they supposed to fizz!!  Think of all that sexy underwear you can buy now- just need the man to show it off to!!

Maz- Hope the basting went well.  I had the same thoughts as you, even though I knew my donor I had never thought of him like 'that'!! I hope it went well and now you have the dreaded 2WW now  .  Best of luck, Emma's lucky ladybirds have been known to do the trick as well. 

ARGC is a clinic in London but they refused to even send me the application form before when I rang up at the start of my journey TTC and looking for a clinic to do their thing for us, as we were not married or a couple, but a few years on and  cycles behind us we were obviously ok and they assumed, and never asked the ins and outs of our relationship just how long we had been together so we were honest to that- they never asked 'known each other and having sex together', but they have the highest success rates for IVF/ICSI in the country.

DHEA is some food supplement that you can take that may help with egg quality, you get it from the Internet or health food shops.

Mickle- so glad to hear the DR is ok apart from the headaches- what drugs are you stimming with? Is your ex still on the scene?

Lou- Hope that you are ok and can rest over the weekend and enjoy the Easter bunnies!!

Sam- Enjoy your first Easter with your own bunnies.

Hollysox- Thinking of you, whereabouts are you in the country? I only know London places I'm afraid but I would recommend Mr ******* 100%, he gave me hope and inspiration. Even if you had an appt with an expert you could go back to your unsympathetic GP and say what they said and recommended. If you GP won't do the bloods would s/he refer you to an obs/gynae expert for an appt!!

Hi to everyone else

L xx


----------



## mickle

JJ1, Stimmin with Buserlin Sub cut 0.4 of a mil daily. Start stimms 12th. Fly out 16th overnight flight. I hope your weekend isn't too sad sorting ot our dad's things  

Hi again to all.

Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone and happy Easter hols to you all...  

Ouch Emma....I know you must be going stir crazy   but please dont do too much hun....how long do you need to stay bandaged up for ?  Bet you cant wait to try on all your new undies    Are you still fizzing today ? 

Maz...sending you lots of good luck on your 2ww hun....I hope like Sam, you are 1st time lucky....   

JJ1...your new clinic sounds so positive about everything...I hope and pray that they can do the trick for you    

No hun, I dont live anywhere near London....I'm up in the North East of England...I wish I did live nearer London though... 

My review appointment was ok...he chatted about the quality of the embies they used and the frosties I have which were/ are good...which makes it more frustrating that they wont implant.  Anyway to cut a long story short, he has said he will give me the prednisolone if I want it !!!!  He wants me to go for the FET when I feel ready and told me not to worry about anything else for now...I’d already decided not to have another fresh IVF and he said the same....my response was really bad this time !  Obviously the next step is DE but I’m concentrating on these frosties for now....still not 100 % sure DE is for me.  I am going to make an appointment with their counsellor just to see if she can help me put things into perspective too.  My mind is buzzing with what was said and I seem to have forgotten most of it for the moment...but basically, I do feel better for having spoken to him....just got to get my head sorted out before having the FET....Oh,just remembered something else...he wants to have a word with the embryologist to see how many frosties she needs to thaw for the next tx...He’s obviously hoping they dont need to thaw all of them but we’ll see...

Hellos to all who I haven't mentioned today  

Have a nice weekend....xxxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hey all

Thanks so much for your messages and for thinking of me on Thursday. It helps so much hearing that I am normal and not a complete freak and that lots of you have felt how I did.

I have to say it was indeed THE most surreal and bizarre day of my life to date. I spent the whole morning thinking 'Omigod - what on earth am I about to do?!' and the whole afternoon after the IUI thinking '**** - what have I just done?!' The worst bit was when the nurse said 'Ok, last chance to say yes or no!' before the actual basting. I so did not need to be asked that as there was a little tiny bit of me screaming 'Don't do it! This is total madness!' Happy to say however that I feel perfectly normal again today and woke up with a big smile thinking 'Yeah! I did it!' I know it might not work this time but the first time has to be the hardest right? Good thing about this 2ww is that I'm on school hols which means the second week is really....going......to......drag..... ratherthanrushbylikeitnormallydoes!

Emma - are your boos still fizzing? Did you find out what it is? Must feel really weird! 

Hollysox - glad you got something from your review and feel better about what to do next. Sounds really tough - thinking of you  

L - thanks for explaining some of the jargon for me! Get it now   ARGC sounds very positive - when do you start?

Mickle - how are the headaches? hope you're dreaming nice dreams again  

Lou - hope you are ok and not too tired to eat a few yummy choccy eggs this weekend  

Sam - how are your little girls? Is it tough or have you got lots of help? Can imagine how frightening it must have been finding out you were having 2. I'm  I'll get twins as my sister had IVF and had twins and my mum said she got prgenant first time every time but she also said last night she'd take one down to Devon with her if I do get twins   Or I'll have to save up for a nanny! 

It's my twin nephews' second birthday on Easter Sunday (they are sooooo adorable) so we are going on an Easter Egg hunt at Chatsworth - fingers crossed for more lovely weather!

Sending you all loads of Happy Easter wishes



Maz xx


----------



## going it alone

Hiya
Maz - I work in a school too - I'm a primary teacher working in a special school. I was told that the chances of IUI working were 1 in 10 and for getting twins 1 in 16. As it worked first time, the odds seemed pretty close to me so I almost expected twins. The BFP was more of a shock than the twins discovery. The twins thing didn't worry me, it was the chance of more that scared me as I only had one lead follicle at the scan before basting. There had also been an article in my local paper about a woman at my clinic who had twins at her first scan and triplets by her second. The scariest thing was my mum said that if my 2 became 3 " we'd just have to sell both houses and all move in together"       . Being on holiday for the 2ww helped and hindered me last year. It helped as I rested as much as poss but it also gave me too much time to think and symptom spot. 

Hollysox - Glad you're getting the go ahead for the pred if you want it. I think a chat to the counsellor can only help. Great that you're in agreement about FET too. 

L - Hope the weekend went as well as it could. Thinking of you hun.

Mickle - How's the head?

Emma - Make the best of any pain relief you can get!!!!

Lou and Kimberley - Hope you are both well and getting lots of rest.

Have a great Easter Hols everyone

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Flip, I had one lead follicle and a very close second - and several runners-up but they 'promised' me they wouldn't have caught up by Basting Day....

I just looked at your pics of the girls Sam, they are gorgeous and I love the one of them giggling - sooooooo cute! You must be such a proud mum   Any tips on what and what not to do during 2ww? My sister said something about pineapple today, and I'm ODing on apricots for iron - any other advice? The nurse said I shouldn't do any heavy lifting but does that mean like pianos? or quite heavy 2 yr-old nephews? I hope the latter is ok as I've been doing some of that today!

   to all

Maz x


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

JJ1, Hope you weekend went OK and you managed to get some stuff sorted.

Lou, Hope you are feeling a bit better as you mover into your 2nd trimester and you get over stopping the steroids. Are you going to have one of those fancy 4D scans?

Emma, How are you? When to you get to look at your new (.) (.)  

Maz, tips for the 2WW, keep busy, try not to analise every symptom (yeah easy for me to say) eat healthy, take a pregnancy multi vit, drink plenty of water. Do not test early! Have the clinic given you any meds to take? Just hang on in there hun.    
Hope you had a good weekend at nephews birthday, My nephew is three soon we are soo close its really nice.

Well two days until I start stimming and its all getting closer and scarier. I still have the headaches on and off but he ho just trying to carry on as normal.

Hi to everyone else.

Mickle xxxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Mickle - thanks for the tips, these days are really draaaaaaaaging by now..... And good luck with the stimming although I still don't know what it is! Can you enlighten me?
Maz xx


----------



## going it alone

Maz - I took pregnancy multi vits. I was on Sanatogen pronatal for a while and then swtched to Asda's own as they were higher in selenium. I drank fresh pineapple juice up to insemination (also high in selenium) but stopped that after basting as it can also cause unterine contractions. I also ate brazil nuts, not sure why, just read it on one of these boards. My cons also recommended half an aspirin a day too. As well as that, rest, healthy eating and LOTS of water. I must admit that I tested a day early, naughty I know. But my mum and dad were going away on holiday on my test day and I had no confidence in it being BFP. I wanted to test the day before they went so that I wasn't on my own and be too disappointed. During my 2ww I went to my god daughter's 3rd birthday party and had her and her 3 month old brother for a few hours before the party to let my friend clean the house. So don't worry about being with your nephews, enjoy them.

Mickle - Hope the headaches get better soon. Hope you feel better once you start stimming. Is this usually the case? I only ever had Clomid so not sure about the IVF drugs.

Lou - How's it going hun?

Emma - How are the (.)(.)? Are they in your sexy new lingerie yet?

Love to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Hope that you are all doing ok and enjoyed the chocolate the Easter bunny brought!!









The weekend was fine,my friend was great and kept me on track,and ahead of her schedule!!! She said keeping me busy was her priority and she sure did!!

Mickle - Best of Luck with the stims, I really do hope that it is your time 

Max- stay positive in the 2ww  -are you off work for it? I always took 2 weeks off. I remember the counsellor saying what have you planned to do in the 2ww, and I really hadn't planned anything, but it is a good idea, even if it is buying books, writing letters, sorting paperwork or getting DVD's in etc. Stimming is the drugs you inject when you are having IVF to make the follicles grow and grow.

Like Sam said I did the 250 mls of fresh or pressed pineapple juice (not made from concentrate or the actual pineapple itself!), 5 Brazil nuts!!water who knows if it helps or we think we are doing something to help!!

Lou- Hope you are ok and getting over the fatigue.

Emma- How are the new boobies? Are you in your sexy new undies yet? Hope that fizzing business has stopped!!!!

Sam- Great to see you posting, do you have any more goreous girlie photos for us to see!!

Kimberley- Hope your doing great too

Hollysox- Have you decided when to do the FET? Thinking of you

Well nothing really to report I was going to have my hysteroscopy on 8 May but would have clashed with  so have changed it to 22 May, so I thought I might as well do the monitored cycle this month, so have bloods done today, need to fax them to clinic tomorrow when they are done and they will arrange the scan date and then you ovulation test adn have more bloods apparently.

I had accupuncture this evening, and have an appt tomorrow with Zita West's nutritionist for info on DHEA and immune diet! So feel like I am doing something positive even though I don't want to cycle until July ish.

Take care and love to you all
L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi FF,

Just bumping us up, don't like seeing us down there. 
L, what did they say about DHEA?

Love to all

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi 

Mickle - Hope the stimming goes ok today!! when are you heading to Greece?

About the DHEA they said that they couldn't comment on it they had a fact sheet with various studies and then said they couldn't say one way or the other. They did have an immune supplement diet, so I guess it wasn't a totally wasted journey!

Emma- How are the boobies! think of your bikini days in the summer! Hope that you are feeling ok and back to yourself.

Max- How is it all going?

Lou and Kimberley- Hope you are both ok and your babies?

Hollysox - I see you are having FET, when are you hoping to do it?  I hope your GP saw sense and did your blood tests for you.


I have a scan booked for Thursday at ARGC, and then I think you monitor and look for yiour LH surge and have more bloods taken but I'm sure they'll tell me what to do.
L xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello all! 

Well it looks like I have some serious catching up to do as I have been offline poorly for the last week. 

I had been suffering from blinding headaches which I think may have been due to steroid withdrawal as they kicked in when I got down to just one a day. Then on Good Friday, I started getting bad cramping which alarmed me as I had been worried about Wiggle staying safe after I came off the steroids. It then became more apparent that it was more bladder connected however I then started spotting on Easter Monday. I got myself to the GP's on Tuesday and he gave me antibiotics and had a listen to Wiggles h/b which was good and strong (phew!). Things seemed to be starting to get better but then yesterday my bladder felt like a bag of razor blades and had me doubled over for most of the day. I eventually rang NHS direct who referred me to the hozzie who did another urine dip and confirmed that the first antibiotics weren't doing anything and have switched me to some others. 

Anyway I just noticed that the donor sperm/egg team are supposed to be quizzing in the Its a knockout quiz tonight and not having been around this week I've only just found oout so need to get off and round up some troops although not really feeling up to it! 

Catch up properly soon! 

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma - ypu poor soul with the fizzing.  Glad the eyes are a success all my friends who have had them done highly recommend them- life apparently looks very different, and a man bearing chocolate sounds perfect!!  Internet dating is very popular with some of my friends, including 1 marrigae, 1 engagement- to the second man she met online, and another pair just moving in together and she is relocating form London to Dublin!!- she had a few frogs before she found her prince!! 

Lou- Sorry to hear you had a rough time, urine infections are apparently very painful and unfortunately seem common in pregnancy, glad wiggle is doing well, can't believe how fast your pregnancy zipped by.

L x


----------



## going it alone

Emma - Glad the lasering went well. Hope the antibiotics clear the fizzing up. Sounds painful. The twins had oral thrush before Christmas and they passed it to me while breastfeeding and that was bl**dy painful, so I can sympathise with painful (.)(.).

JJ1 - Hope your scan goes well.

Lou - So sorry to hear that you've had a urine infection. Hope the second lot of antibiotics work. Great to hear Wiggles heartbeat was nice and strong.

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Hi guys.

Lou, so sorry to hear that you have been having a hard time and feeling poorly. Good that wiggle is OK that must have been a real worry though. Hope the urine infection clears up soon.

JJ1, good luck with your monitoring cycle Hun.

Emma, wow you have been having a real overhaul we won't recognize you, not that we know what you like but you might type differently or something. Hope those antibiotics have started working and you stop fizzing and hurting.


I am off on my journey today, have my D5 scan tomorrow in Greece, hope its sunny and there are lots of follies.

Hi to everyone else.

Mickle
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle wishing you loads of luck in Greece- I really hope this is your time!!  Thinking of you  

Lou-Emma how did the Its a Knockout go??

L xx


----------



## aweeze

Mickle - you've probably gone off on your travels now but just in case I just wanted to let you know that I'm wishing you lots of luck hunny  

JJ1 - How did its a knockout go? Well quite simply - we got knocked out good and proper! A whitewash I think you'd call it  

Well my mystery deepens. When I went to the GP last Tuesday, he sent my urine sample off for testing and it apparently came back as normal - no action needed and yet I ended up at the hospital on Saturday and the urine dip showed both protein and blood! I've been doubled over again at times today and if it wasn't for paracetamol, I would be blimmin useless. 16wk scan and midwife appt tomorow so will be asking lots of questions! I also have pain in my right ovary area. All very concerning and certainly something aint right 

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- Hoping that all is well with wiggle on your scan tomorrow 

L xx


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

I hope you don’t mind me joining in!  I have posted on here a few times, quite a long time ago though – but I have mostly just been lurking (feels quite rude really, like being an eavesdropper).

Anyway I have had some exciting news from my clinic today so have decided to come out of the shadows !!!

I went to my GP last April, had HSG and blood tests last July, finally got referred through to Assisted Conception Unit last October – then nothing (no sperm available at all).  So, since then I have been quietly queuing and trying to decide whether this is really what I want to do.  Anyway I phoned the clinic last week to try to find out more about the sperm situation and if/when they might be able to treat me and finally got a call back from them this afternoon.  I was completely stunned when they told me that they should be able to start late summer/early autumn – possibly as early as June!  (I don’t really know why I am so stunned – I will have been waiting for a whole year by then after all!!).  I have booked my appointments to see the counsellor and the sperm lady and then it should be all systems go – eek!

I am really excited and feeling totally positive – which surprises me because I have been feeling quite undecided about the whole thing.  I have been doing the internet dating / speed dating rounds and have become quite disillusioned (although funnily enough I have recently been emailing a bloke who seems to have potential).  I would love to meet Mr Right and make babies with him, but I think the chances of that happening while I am still fertile are probably quite low 

So … I have been queuing for the donor baby rollercoaster for more than a year – and now it looks like I may actually be going to take the plunge and get on board – I’m terrified (but, at the moment quite excited too!!!).

Sorry to introduce myself with such a self-centred post – I hope all of you are doing okay, and I promise to be more considerate in future!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Some1

Welcome back to the board and also best of luck TTC-  I think like you many girls on here wanted Mr Right and the complete package but realised that it doesn't always happen- or just yet! and you have to get on and do it alone and maybe he can come along later!

It is exciting when you realise it is all go! You start reading and getting yourself physically adn emotionally prepared for becoming a mummy.

Which clinic are you are? Great news about the sperm
L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi Some1, great to read your post - all sounds very familiar indeed! Yep, the endless speeddating, online dating.....(I'm sure I paid out enough in all over the years for a couple of IUI's instead!) I was really unsure and unsure too, then got totally excited and wanting to tell everyone immediately once my clinic said they had a donor for me and I could get started! Sounds like you had a similar experience once you found out you could start. Anyway, great that you can get started maybe in June and I wish you loads of luck. 

I'm now on Day 13 of the dreaded 2ww and it is killing me that I have to wait another 3 days until Saturday. My sister warned me about the pee stick police - didn't know there was such a thing but I've just found the icon! It's soooooo tempting..... No symptoms really yet apart from a slight sick feeling today. Although that's probably got more to do with having had to go back to school after two weeks holiday     

Lou - how did your scan go today? Hope all is well with your little Wiggle  

Mickle - lots of luck for Greece, keeping everything crossed for you  

L - good luck for your scan on Thursday if I'm not on before then, let us know how it goes  

Emma - hope your doing ok after your surgeries, did you wear lenses before? It must be brilliant waking up being able to see!

Sam - how are your girlies? Have you gone back to school too? Thanks for your 2ww advice - really helpful as it's all new territory for me.

Hollysox, not heard from you for a bit, hope you're doing ok?

Maz  xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls   hope everyone is having a good day ?

Lou hun...Hope you are ok today and that your 16 week scan went well...   I hope little Wiggle gave you a lovely wave again...          

JJ1...good luck to you for your scan tomorrow hun...  they are certainly being megga efficient at your new clinic so that is good news !

Emma...oh you poor thing...you must have been in agony....! I hope you are feeling much better now hun...you take care of yourself ya hear   

Maz...oh hun I am thinking about you and wishing you well for your test day on Saturday....feeling a little bit sick eh ?  Mmmmmm...lets hope it is a very good sign....glad I dont need to send the pee stick police after you...but will in anycase...ha !     

Mickle...bummer I think I have missed you before you went off to Greece...if you do manage to keep in touch while you are over there...sending you massive good luck vibes for tx and hope and pray everything goes fantastically well...       

Some 1....welcome hun...  and good luck with your treatment when you start...you made me remember back to what I felt like when I first started having treatment   Sending you loads of goodluck vibes        

Well, my news is that I am off to see the counsellor tomorrow   it seemed like a good idea when I made the appointment but now I'm not so sure    I just hope she can help put things into perspective for me a bit    Each failure is obviously killing me a bit more and now the pressure is on BIG time for tx to work with my frosties or 'babies in waiting' as I like to call them...I hope to be able to have my FET in July (cant do any sooner cos of work) so one of these little tinkers had better decide to stick around this time...       Having said all this, af is definitely going to be late cos I haven't even ovulated yet and I'm on day 17 so this is gonna be a long cycle this month thanks no doubt to the drugs etc....I have been using those ovulation tests and 2 lines did show up today but according to the test if it's lighter than the control line it is still neg....well, it was....!  But there were 2 lines there so I pretended to myself for a little while that it was actually a hpt    hey ho....

I have decided to enter a 6 mile charity run in June to help keep me occupied.  I did it last year so think I should be ok to take part    I must be mad right ? 

Anyway sorry to babble on....take care everyone and hi's to everyone I haven't mentioned personally....


----------



## aweeze

all! 

Sorry I didn't post yesterday - I fell asleep on the sofa and came online late. Decided I needed to do some updates to the list and once I'd done them, I was pooped! Can't believe how tired I feel all the time! 

Anyway, the scan went well and Wiggle is fine - not as active as on previous scans and mainly face down with legs tucked up underneath - exactly how my niece slept as a baby. No great pics this time I just got one which isn't very clear - that reminds me that I never got around to putting my last ones up - now they were good! 

The midwifes are proving to be pretty rubbish and are not instilling me with much confidence. I told her about the UTI and she just went all "awwww that can be sooooo painful" on me. Then I told her that I wasn't impressed about the muck up over the nuchal scan/triple test issue and she got all defensive (in a nice smiley way) for "her colleague".  The ovary pain kicked in while I was there sat in front of her and I was in agony - had to psyche myself up just to get off the chair and she just said "it's probably hormonal as it's the time that you would have a period" well I'm no rocket scientist but surely my ovary would hurt at the time I would have ovulated!  Personally I think it's a cyst which I can only hope will go back on it's own - they certainly weren't going to look into it! 

Well that's my update...

Hollysox - lovely to hear from you hunny and good luck with the counsellor tomorrow. I really hope it helps 

Maz - good luck for test day on Saturday and well done you from staying away from the pee sticks! Let us know - hoping you get that BFP 

Mickle - if you are logging on from Greece - thinking of you!

Emma - ouch to your fizzing boob being an infection. A chocolate Eiffel Tower eh? Well that's it - obviously wedding bells. I'll pop out and buy a hat at the weekend! 

JJ1 - not sure if I posted how glad I am that you are getting sorted and that the ARGC have agred to treat you. I hope that this move is just what you need to get a successful outcome for you. Good luck for your scan 

Some1 - welcome back - I do remember you posting here before. Good luck with it all and keep us posted. I've added you to the list on the first page now so you have to stay!!! 

Sam - how are the girls doing - time for some more piccies I think - I loved the last ones - they are just soooooo cute! 

Hello to anyone I've not mentioned......

Lou
XX


----------



## mickle

Oh my how frustrating the long post I just wrote disappeared. More like i pressed some wrong button. 

Hello again.

Firstly thank you all for you good luck messages, heres hoping this is the one. Will have to be quick that 1st message took 20mins. My Mum and Step Dad have gone off to a Cafe while I catch up I couldn't possibly not keep up with whats going on with you guys.

Well basically I am day 7 today and i have 10 follies I think that is all together not on each ovary, I will have to clarify that. I learned that last time there was 24 follies of which they collected 15 mature eggs and twelve fertilized and 9 survived. I don't know why I didn't find that out last time. Although I had so many last time they had to really turn up the stimms to progress the follies I had. This time there are less and I have stayed on the 4 amps of Menopur and have progressed really well. The Dr is really encouraged that my hormone profile is better this time and I am responding as I should and things will be better quality. He said with the PCOS it can often be difficult to get good quality eggs. Anyway trying not too look at it too closely and get too stressed about it all, just trying to trust them and go with it. I am listening to hypno CD everday and trying to keep sane. Its difficult when you personality just wants to be in control and know all the information there is too know. So no FF searching for me, honest 

EC is scheduled for Tuesday, so ladybirds required Em.

Sorry gonna have to be a me post today but will be on soon to do personals soon.

Lots of Love

Mickle


----------



## going it alone

Lou - Just a quickie I'm afraid. Great that Wiggle is doing so well. Do you have a number for triage or something similar at your local maternity unit at the hosp? Ours was great. If I had any worries I rang them and they either tell your what to do or ask you to pop into the hospital. The girl on the bed next to me in hosp was in there with similar pains, she was 26 wks gone. She had a barrage of tests and was in for several days. They thought it could be cysts, kidney stones but finally after testing several times a UTI showed up. As she was in hosp they gave her kidneys a scan as well to check for stones and could also give her stronger pain killers than paracetamol. I know that being in hosp is not great but at least it got it sorted and put her mind at rest. For up to date pics of the girls go to www.picasaweb.google.co.uk/poultontwins/Babies 

Thinking of you Mickle

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## some1

Hello Maz

Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow - here are some lucky ladybirds     .

My fingers are well and truly crossed for you!

Some1

xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Aw thank you so much for the lovely ladybirds Some1 - I will keep them safe for next time as I just logged on to say that stupid AF showed up last night and it is indeed game over for this time. Am really gutted   - I know the chances are pretty slim for it to work first time but I couldn't help hoping it would (my sister conceived twins IVF first time, and my mum conceived first time every time she tried to apparently - so feeling a bit of a Family Fertility Failure right now   ...)  

I rang my clinic straight away and said 'ok let's go again pls' and they floored me by saying 'oh no, sorry, you have to go back on the donor waiting list - it could be another 2-3 months' and that just made me   and then I had a     and phoned my fab GP and said 'Get me another clinic now!!' So I'm moving to MFS which has a very proactive donor recruitment programme - frustrating to have to start all over again but at least this way I can have consecutive treatments if necessary rather than waiting 2-3 months each time. 

Mickle - good luck for your EC Tuesday, hope you get a nice big basketful!

Sam - love your new pics, your girls are so smiley and cute!

Lou - hope your pain has gone, those midwives do sound pants - hope you get some answers soon

Hollysox - how did the counsellor appt go? your run in July sounds great - go girl!

JJ1 - how was your scan?

Emma - hope you're doing ok hon 

Right, off for a sleep now - at least I don't have to wake up all through the night for a while wondering if I'm pregnant or not! Blimey, that 2ww is not for the faint-hearted......

Love to you all  

Maz 
xx


----------



## mickle

Hi again,

Maz, really sorry hun, its so disapointing I know. Your amazing girl, taking the bull by the horns and cracking on with the next. Seems silly that you have to wait another 2-3 months before you can go with the next. Good call moving to another clinic. Have heard good things re MFS so good luck hun. 

Things are going ok with me, have clarification. 6-7 follies on left ovary and 10-12 on right ovary, blimey guys hope the quality is there back tomorrow for another scan so we can clarify if EC will be tues or Wednesday. They work all hours here, bless them they have been so nice to us. 

Must fly gotta do emails.

Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Maz - already said by PM but sorry it was a BFN for you this time hunny  I see you've changed your screen name  

Mickle - wow, you're doing well - that's a nice number of follies  Keep us posted and good luck for the scan tomorrow   

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Am feeling a bit better today so going to try and get a lawnmower through my lawn - wish me luck!!!!

Lou
XX

Oops - I meant to say thanks to Sam for that info however our maternity unit is pretty rubbish and getting through the door is very difficult and usually requires a GP referral - it might be different once the pg advances I guess. Loving the pics of the girls especially the ones in their little dresses - cute as buttons!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Maz- so sorry to hear your sad news- how ridiculous of a clinic to turn you back to the end of the list, surely once they start treating you they should continue to! and not take on new people that they can't offer a service to! It is like get them in the door and then they'll stay- at least you now know to ask your new clinic about its policy on this!

Mickle- Thinking of you in Greece, and you sound to be doing a fantastic job with all those follies!! Hope there are lots of eggs in them and your EC goes well.

Lou- Hope you are ok, and wiggle has settled down- happy gardening!

Sam- I took a peek at your smiling girls the pics are lovely, you must be such a proud mummy they are a real credit to you.

Hollysox- How was counselling, I actually quite liked it as saw it as a non-judgemental chat and sometimes they ask questions that you have or haven't thought and explore,or I thought- do people really think that of me etc. I hope it was a help, Sound like we may be cycling together, and with Some1 as I hope to do my next cycle in July- I've never had a frostie, so need to do it all again.

Emma- How is the new body doing, and is Mr French chocolate rabbit still around?

I am doing the monitored cycle, so had a scan on day 11, the clinic was very efficient, in and out within 15 mins (as I had heard a lot about waiting around all day) and the Drs do the scans, he said my cycle might be a day or two longer as the ovaries appeared small, I said I usually had a 28 day cycle. He then said I needed cytokine bloods (something I know ARGC are into, but Mr ******* did a long panel of immune bloods, and charged me 1500 pounds- but they want something else, so I will have them on Monday with other bloods. I now have to test for LH surge with home testing kits, and yesterday morning I jumped out of bed and totally forgot, anyway by the evening it still hadn't surged, now today day 14 so I was lucky!! as they do more bloods (probably progesterone on day 21 or 5 days after the LH surge).

I also went to Zita West's nutritionist and got the immune diet supplements and the box arrived yesterday smelling awful!! so will have to work out a plan

Sorry not been around for a few days, busy sorting my Dad's house out and not at home, and it is now a closed chapter. My donor came down with me to help and was such fantastic support, as my brother let me down and messed me around at the very last minute - family who'd have them some time! He was also a dab hand with a hoover, so I think his partner will be keen to keep up that new found activity at their place!!

Also had a Kitchen ceiling flood the silly neighbour upstairs and his dodgy DIY is usually the reason for the previous leaks, but this time he just left the taps on and went out for the day and night! Thank God he is leaving in a few weeks, but hopefully not before the insurance people have been sorted!! I do hope the next people are less of DIY fans and a bit more considerate!!

Anyway enjoy the sunshine
Love to you all

Lx


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

Hope you are all having a good weekend - where has the sun gone ?! 

Maz - so sorry to hear it was a bfn  , hope you are doing okay.  I sent off for MFS's info pack a couple of weeks ago as they seem to have a good reputation - it said that they have no shortage of sperm so hopefully you can get going with them straight away.

Mickle - wishing you loads of luck for egg collection this week

Sam - your girls are absolutely gorgeous and soooo cute !!

Lou - hope you are continuing to feel better and have managed to cut your grass (I really need to cut mine but am feeling too lazy today).

Hollysox - hope your appointment with the counsellor went okay.  

JJ1 - your upstairs neighbour sounds like a nightmare  .  How are you getting on with the immune diet?  What supplements have you got to take?

Thanks everyone for being so welcoming - it is so nice to know that I'm not the only person doing this.  I am still feeling really positive and excited - I was expecting to have wobbled by now, but somehow it all just feels right.  I am going to my friend's baby shower tomorrow so I have had an excuse to wander around all the baby departments this weekend and have got really broody.

Some1

xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Thanks for all your kind thoughts - really appreciate them. You're a fab bunch of ladies  

Enjoy what's left of the weekend all. Onwards and upwards  

Maz xx


----------



## mickle

Hi FF,

All is well here, I slowed a little and they decided to let me have another day so EC now on Weds. So egg collection all booked for the 25th (weds) feel really good about this date as its my niece's 1st birthday and I was there at her birth so feels some how poignant that I will have my eggs collected on that day. Who knows? Tummy a little bit uncomfortable but thats OK. So trigger injection tonight at midnight, will have to set my alarm for sure. Unless we watch an extra episode of 24 on DVD.


Personels soon, when I don't have M and D waiting for me I promise but lots of love to you all. Emma are you OK hun?

Mickle


----------



## Mazzzz

Ooh that's great news Mickle - thinking of you over the next few days and hope all goes well with the EC on Wednesday! 

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck Mickle- thinking of you hun.

Went to ARGC and I had my cytokine bloods done and oestrodial and thyroid function today,I tracking my ovulation and waiting for LH surge and today is day 15 and still no ovalution!!! they said that if I get to day 18 and not a sight of it they'll do bloods!

Love to you all
L xx


----------



## going it alone

JUST LOST MY POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
L - My LH surge was on day 17. Great that the cowboy from upstairs is moving out. Think he must have lived in my house before he moved above you.

Mickle - Best of luck hun for EC and ET. Thinkinf of you.

Maz - So sorry to hear about your BFN. Great to hear about the new clinic.

Love

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope that you are all ok.

Mickle- thinking of you hun, hope it is all going well.

I can't believe it still no LH surge !!! Maybe it is a case like a watched kettle never boils.

L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....just a quickie from me to prove that I am still alive   I have been really busy with work so have had no 'me' time to come on here   I promise to catch up with you all soon.....

Take care....and love to all xxxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Mickle - thinking of you today and hoping it's all gone ok. Fingers crossed for you hon    

Maz xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls

Sooo sorry i've been so crap at posting, a massive apology to all of you, I have been checking in and reading to see what going on with everyone, just not been able to post.  Had a strange few weeks, been feeling unsure about pretty much everything and didn't really know what to post to be honest.  Plus I have been quite busy with work, seem to have fallen behind with everything at home and with friends.

Emma - you must feel like a new woman!  I hope you are a good way through recovery by now and are happy with the results! It must be really strange not relying on glasses/lenses anymore.  I may be brave enough to go through it one day    I'm still off the **** - nearly 9 weeks now - hows you been doing with it?  I won't mention my diet lol.

Maz - sorry it didn't work for you first time round, everything crossed for next time  

Hollysox hope you get some me time soon hun we all need to chill  

JJ1 - I hope you are doing well with the new clinic, may all your dreams come true  

Mickle -  I hope today has gone ok, hope you get good news  

Some1 - so sorry i've not welcomed you before now!  Your post was quite inspiring, i'm just starting out myself and its all a bit scary it helps to hear such positivity!  Loads of luck for your journey   

Sam - the new photos are gorgeous, you must be so proud  

Aweeze - hope you and wiggle are feeling fine, time is flying!  Glad your last scan went really well.

 to anyone i've missed!

Hope everyone is doing ok, the best thing for me about the last few weeks has been the sunshine - the worlds a much nicer place with sunshine! Nothing happened on treatment side, hoping to see GP soon to get referal, wanted to stop smoking (done!) and lose some weight before I started (trying!!!).  Been worrying a lot about it the last few weeks, as much as I want to to happen I really wonder if it's actually possible for me to do this on my own.  I want it so much .. but can I do it?  Why couldn't mr wonderful have turned up by now?!?  I was 34 last week - another step closer to having to get a move on.  On the plus side I went out on the town twice and got very drunk and had a ball - it was nice to have a couple of nights out I don't get out that much lol.

Anyways, love n hugs all round


----------



## aweeze

Mickle - just wanted say that I hope today went well for you and hope you have some good news for us   

Some1 - it's very natural to go up and down with whether this is the right decision - blimey I'm still doing it now and having panics about how i'll cope. At the end of the day for me, I knew that I want to be a Mum and I had waited long enough in vain for Mr Right to come along. If I had continued to put it all off, I may never have ot this chance. I don't really know how I'll cope for sure but I know that I would rather be on skid row and happy as a Mum than comfortably off and regretting not going for it. I'm still hoping that my Mr Right might still appear - he just might have to take on me plus one instead now and more foll him for not having made hiself known sooner!   Happy Birthday for last week!  

Hollysox - lovely to hear from you hunny - don't be working too hard now! 

JJ1 - I used to bloomin hate those OPK sticks - could never see the difference between the lines and always ended up in a panic - hope you get that surge soon   

Sam - just wondering what you told people about your pg? I've not told many yet (although it's getting hard to hide) as I just don't know how to approach it. I'm fine with people that I don't mind knowing the truth but it's all the others that I'd rather not tell them how etc and they all know that I've been single for quite some time without a hint of male around! 

Mazzzz - how are you doing hun? Have you got anything sorted with your new clinic yet?

Got my hair cut and coloured today so feeling a bit more human again - yippeeeeee! 

Ooooh and my parents have jumped on the latest buying abroad bandwagon and have purchased a lovely property in Bulgaria which is the latest growing holiday destination! I'm flying out there with them in mid May to see the place and help decide on furniture/landscaping etc and then I have to build a website for it to promote it as a holiday let! We hope to have it all in place so that we can get some lets for it in Aug/Sept! 

Anyway, take care all! 

Lou
XXX


----------



## mickle

Hello My Friends,

Well egg collection went OK but had a lot of pain post can't remember it being so sore last time. They collected 14 eggs so I am really delighted about that just hoping they are doing there thing and there will be good news when I phone the clinic at 16-00.ET either Sat or Sunday will know more tomorrow. 

Emma, LOL glad to see you caught up.   Thanks for the Lady birds.

Lou, I don't know what I am going to tell people if I get my BFP but was thinking that with people I know well I will tell the truth and people I don't know so well I was just going to gloss over it a bit and say i was not with the partner anymore. But when reality bites I guess I will see. Have you told people at work? I have told a lot of my colleagues just as I have had time of work and felt that I should explain why. People have been really supportive and really non judgemental which has been great. Anyway I am sure you will find a choice that feels right for you. 

JJ1, . After my last cycle I tested for my surge and it was really late. Is it related to you last cycle and the hormones you had? Hope it turns up soon.  

Lastgirl, I know I would love Mr Wonderful to turn up. Keep your eye out!

Maz, hope you are. Any news on any appointments with MFS?

Hollysox, Don't work too hard. Any plans when you will be getting your babies in waiting?

Some1, keep up those positive vibes hun  ^reiki

Kimberley, How is the pregnancy going? 

Well thats it for now will try and post at the weekend or Monday. Off to see an old work colleague tomorrow who came to live here about a ,month ago so really looking forward to that.

Lots of Love

Mickle


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post to let you all know that im still here! I ended up on labour ward on saturday afternoon with chestpain and couldnt breath properly. Anyway was monitored had ECG and my BP was low 100/54, thankfully my breathing settled 5 hrs later. Bubba was fine giving me the usual big kicks and sticking its bum or something out so you can see a big lump on my bump  so have been taking thing easy the last few days.

Will try and catch up on how you all are tomorrow.

Best wishes to you all.

Kimberley  x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Mickle  for your ET, you have done really well so far with all your eggs, fingers crossed for you- when are you planning to come back.

I'll post tomorrow as so tired- finally had LH surge on day 18
L x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls...hope you have all had a good weekend ?  I have been enjoying my time off work that's for sure    Except for Friday that is when I had to go to the dentist for a filling   I dont go back to work until Wednesday so am enjoying my time away from the damn place....oh why cant I win the lottery    

Maz...I was so sorry to see your bad news hun   I hope you are staying positive and I wish you better luck next time round...       

Kimberley...OMG...That must have been such a frightening experience for you....I'm so glad that you and bubs are doing ok now...you take things easy ok... 

Emma...loved your catch up post....like you I have lost my way a bit with what everyone is up to...  Anyway, what does it feel like to be a new woman ?  I hope you are happy with your new (.)(.) and vision ? Take it easy though and look after yourself, ok ?  

Lou...hope the bladder infection is clearing up now hun....when are you off to Bulgaria ?  I hope you have a great time helping your parents with the new property....how exciting  

JJ1.....    Yeah......your surge has finally arrived...Hope you are feeling ok today hun ? Has your daft DIY neighbour moved out yet ?

Mickle.....woo hoo 14 eggs collected...that is fantstic news hun   Hope the 2ww goes by peacefully for you and that you get a lovely BFP at the end of it.....when do you come home hun ?  Take it easy and dont stress, ok...hope you got some frosties too...         

Some1...hi hun, just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your tx and to say keep positive...       

Sam....the photos of the girls are absolutely gorgeous....  

Lastgirl...hope you are feeling ok today hun and sorry to hear that you have been having a c**p time of it lately....I hope things improve soon for you !  Well done on giving up the dreaded ciggies....9 weeks is fantastic !!!  Well done...    

My counselling appointment went ok....it felt good to get some of my worries off my chest and have a good cry about my last failed IVF...she thinks I may benefit from bereavement counselling though as I cant get over my miscarriage and each failure of tx brings back all those emotions...she has also suggested I see her around my FET tx so she can offer me some extra support which I think would help me a lot...I cant do my FET until July cos of work so at least I still have a bit of time to get myself sorted out...I have also just booked a last minute holiday to Crete, leaving on May 15th for a week cos I think the break will do me good....I bought a new bikini today hoping it will be warm enough out there to wear it !  It cost a fortune....£4.00 in Primark  

Anyway girls, better be going for now....lots of love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Just a quickie from me as I keep on losing my internet connection. Every time I get to the end of writing a post I find that connection has been lost in the mean time and I lose it all.

Basically, I don’t mind telling anyone the truth about how the twins arrived. I would rather they know the truth than speculate on who the father is, think I had a one night stand or that I had been abandoned by the father. My girls were planned and wanted and that’s more than a lot of people can say. I am amazed at the reaction that my honesty gets. I don’t know what they say behind my back but to my face I have had very few negative reactions, most are extremely positive. I have had several people tell me that they have told friends who are in a similar position and are now encouraging a whole new group of single women. Of course there are options, stories that you could make up but I would rather people know the truth. At the end of the day, I don’t care what people think – I take one look at the girls and the whole world could be against me and I still don’t care.  I’ll get off my soap box now!!!

Mickle – great news and good luck for ET

Will catch up on more personals later. I’m off to bed. Have spent the day cleaning and tidying the house as I have someone viewing it tomorrow.

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Hello my FF,

Well am now day 3 of 2WW, Et went really well did not feel it at all so hope this is a positive thing.

They want me to stay in Greece so that they can closely monitor me for OHSS so that means staying here on my own for a further 8 days.My ovaries filled again after collection and they feel responsible for me. Mum and Dad have to go home. I feel a bit sore but no shortness of breath or anything so thats good. They will do a blood test on 9th May and hopefully it will be a BFP. Luckily someone who I met in December arrives  on 1st May so will at least have someone to have dinner with one night.

Sorry will do personals when I have I have more time have to go and sort out flights etc.

Lots of love to all

Mickle


----------



## suzie.b

Hi, I'm new and thought I'd say hello.

I'm single and aiming to use donor eggs and donor sperm, most probably in a clinic abroad.  Does anybody else have any experience of this?


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi all - just a quickie to check in!

Suzie - welcome! Sorry I don't have any advice on donor egg and sperm together or tx abroad but I'm sure there will be someone on here who can. 

Mickle - good to hear you are doing ok and they are looking after you. Good luck for your 2WW    

Hollysox - good to hear from you hun and glad your counselling appt went well. Sounds like you've got a real gem who knows what she is doing. 

Sam - your post was inspiring, I'm so torn between wanting to be up front about what I'm doing and wanting to keep it private. I must say the thought of the gossip and speculation that I know will happen if I don't tell really annoys me. Hmmm.....food for thought, thanks!

Emma - loved your catchup post too!

Kimberley - hi! 

And hello to everyone else - hope you are all doing ok.

Not much news from me - just waiting to hear from Manchester Fertility Services now to get a consultation appt. Spent another weekend being upset about not having a man blah and all that business again - does it ever go away?!! Sent 16 winks on match.com last night in a panic - doh! Even thought I've made my mind up on tx I keep thinking 'maybe I'll just give it one more month for Mr Right to show up...' Sooooooo difficult.

Maz xxx


----------



## mickle

Hi just a quick one,

Welcome to Suzie B, Just to say I am being treated in Crete Greece. They treat single women with donor egg and donor sperm. Very non judgemental and have looked after me well. Heres the link

http://www.fertilitycenter-crete.gr/default.asp . 

Don't know costs for donor egg but if you email them they usually get back pretty soon.

What other questions can I help you with, feel free to PM me.

Felling ok stomach still a little bit sore don't want it to go away as then I will feel like that it will be a BFN but they said it does not work like that. You know girls just going through usual 2WW stuff.

Thanks for the ladybirds Em,

Love to all

Mickle

/links


----------



## aweeze

Mickle - well done hunny - fingers crossed that one or both  stick this time    

Maz - maybe you're just not quite ready yet! Keep chatting with us hun - hopefully it will help you to make up your mind  

Emma - post coming up for you alone next......  

Suzie - welcome hunny - I obviouly have experience of donor sperm ^roflamo^ but not donor eggs and tx abroad but will be happy to support you along the way 

Sam - thank you for your feedback. It's exactly how I feel although in reality I'm finding it hard to put it into words when it comes to it!!!!!

Hollysox - glad your counseling went Ok and you have ongoing support from the counsellor. Fanastic that you have got a last minute holiday - could be just what you need to re-build some strength and wow a whole £4 on a bikini - talk about knocking em dead on the beach    

JJ1 - hope things are going Ok with your monitoring?

Kimberley - glad to hear bubs is Ok - sorry you had a scarey moment though. Hopefully that won't be happening again   

A big  to everyone else!

Lou
XXX


----------



## aweeze

*Happy Birthday Emma
Hope you have a good one!
Lots of Love
Lou
XX*


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

[fly]   Have a great birthday Emma  [/fly]

L xx


----------



## going it alone

[fly]     
Have a great 
birthday Emma
   .[/fly]​Love from Sam xx


----------



## Hollysox

Happy Birthday Emma......Have a good one xxxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Happy Birthday Emma!! Hope you have a lovely day and get lots of lovely prezzies    

Maz 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alison0702

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMMA!*

Hope you have a lovely night


----------



## some1

Happy Birthday Emma !!!!  Hope you enjoy the rest of your day!

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, work is completely manic at the moment and the days are just disappearing!

I am still feeling really positive about treatment - I'm not usually so consistent!  I did have a bit of a wobble at the weekend, but it was more sadness that there isn't a Daddy to share this with, rather than any doubt about going ahead.  

I've also been on an incredible health kick for the last couple of week, Gillian 'Nagging Witch' McKeith would be proud of me - I've been eating tons of fruit, veg and seeds, drinking gallons of water, and daily vitamin pills and Yakults.  Trying to get my body into tiptop condition for what hopefully (!!) lies ahead! 

I had a letter from my GP yesterday confirming that he will do my Hep/HIV screening on the NHS.  He wrote "I am very happy to offer...." which really made my day because I still feel like I need to persuade people to support me - which is kind of strange really because so far everyon has been 100% positive.

I was really interested in your question about telling people at work Aweeze, and impressed by your approach Sam.  I would quite like to be loud and proud if and when, but I work in a secondary school so I'm a bit worried about not just colleagues, but pupils and their parents too.  A friend of mine told me I needed to get used to people thinking I was either a trollop or desperate - I'm not too keen on either option!!!  I want a third option - responsible, sensible, brave and excellent!

Anyway, got to go - got Yoga tonight.  Hope everyone is okay.

Some1
x 

P.S.  sending you loads of sticky good luck vibes Mickle xxx


----------



## mickle

Dear Emma,

Happy Birthday my darling. Hope its a great day. Have a drink for me 

  

I am ok, despite over analizing everything of course. The daughter of the woman who looks after me here in Greece is getting married on Saturday and have been invited to the wedding Have only just found out and have nothing to wear Mum and Dad took most things back so I would not have to carry heavy bag. 
Might just have to go shopping 

Love Mickle


----------



## aweeze

Ooooh Mickle - a Greek wedding! Sounds like fun and how lovely of them to invite you! Treat yourself to something nice to wear and get them to smash a few lucky plates for you - just remember to duck if any come in your direction! Wouldn't it be mad if you found a lovely greek single man - you know what weddings are like! 

Keeping fingers crossed for you    

Lou
XXX


----------



## suzie.b

Hi, girls

Thanks for the welcome.

I have found out that, as well as the clinic in Chania, the clinics in Ukraine and Reprofit in Czech Republic will help me, so I am on my way.  Hope to be pg by the end of September - I'm trying to be optimistic.  If I'm not pg by then, I'll just change my deadline (I'm used to that, it's the same with starting my diet!!!).

It's been great reading all your posts - and I'm looking forward to reading about your future BFPs and seeing photos etc. of whatever the stork brings!

love
Suzie
x


----------



## dcon_blue

Hi Suzie

Welcome aboard.  I do hope your September wish comes true   You never know I may see you in Chania or Reprofit because I'm only just starting out as well.

dcon_blue
x


----------



## going it alone

Mmmmmm food. Don't care what kind. If it stands still long enough, I'll eat it!!

Some1 - Like you, I teach. I am primary, special needs but all my work colleagues knew about the wheres and whyfores (was going to say the ins and outs but then thought against it!!!) and were so supportive. My kids and parents obviously didn't know the method but when your known by your title it's obvious you're not married. I would have been honest though if anyone had asked to my face, they probably knew anyway.

Dcon_blue and Suzie best of luck for September.

Emma - More importantly, how did the meal with the new man go - we need goss

Mickle - sticky vibes coming your way. Enjoy the wedding. I love having an excuse to go shopping.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Some1 - I'm a secondary school teacher too and have all the same worries as you re. who and what to tell. I wish I had an answer - I've thought about it so much and even thought of leaving my job so that a) I can take time off for treatment as and when without having to have my name up on the cover list for all and sundry to see and speculate on, and b) I wouldn't have to deal with the whole kid's asking thing (which is silly, but....). Oh, and then I remembered about the mortgage and ditched that idea! Anyway, great that you are feeling really postive about it all and getting healthy. Hope your plan works out!

Mickle - fingers still crossed for you. Enjoy the wedding!

Hi to everyone else  

Maz xx


----------



## going it alone

If it helps, I still get upset about the girls not having a dad. You have to wait until the day when you sit up and think - I'm not going to wait any longer. The time hit me when all three of my closest friends had 2 children each and I thought that if I wasn't careful I was going to be left behind. That scared me a lot more than being single. I'm also an only child as my mum never fell pg again after having me at 30 so I daren't leave it too late.

It's like making the decision, the final one that actually works, to stop smoking or to start losing weight. Only you know when it's right for you. If you are in doubt, then it's not right.

Will have to try the guardian soulmates site. I was on other internet sites in the past and got the biggest load of losers - one even asked me if I'd join him in a hotel near me, along with his f**k buddy, for a threesome. I meet even stranger blokes in person when I'm out.

Maz and some1 - I used the excuse of having a bad back that needed physio for all of my appointments. I could also avoid certain things then as well, my job is a little more physical than in most schools due to the nature of our children.

Have to go to bed now, need some sleep

Love and hugs

Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

Totally freaking out, just feel like its another BFN on its way. THE ohss they were worrying about never materialised so surely that means it hasn't worked. Feels like AF is on its way, ahhhh  .

I am here on my own and I hate it time goes slowly enough on the 2WW but when your in another country in a small apartment not allowed to go out in the sun time drags even more. I can't go to the wedding cos I feel like I might disolve into a emotional heap. You see why am I like this AF must be on its way, I feel so irrational. What can I do feel like I need a stiff drink? 

If I phone home I know I will just loose it. Anyway I don't want my mum worrying. What can she do?

Sorry,

Mickle


----------



## dcon_blue

Oh Mickle you poor thing ... I really feel for you.  

I don't know what to say ... I've not been through the IVF experience yet ... but I have been sat in that lonely apartment though, not wanting to go out and meet people cos I've felt so delicate.  Sitting alone isn't not always the best ... but I can't preach cos it's exactly what I've been doing. Anyway, I'm sure one of the ladies that have more experience will be able to give you more comfort but getting stressed isn't going to help you be successful ... I know it's so very easy to say but you must look after yourself.

The old BT slogan is right ... talking is good and if it makes you feel better given you mum a ring.  I'm sure she'd be upset if she knew how bad you're feeling and you didn't call her.  I've not 'spoken' with you before but I have been reading your posts and from what you have said your mum and dad have been a tower of strength and really supportive ... you are very lucky to have them ... lean on them when you can 

I hope you're feeling better soon and that your fears don't materialise.

Take care hun

dcon_blue


----------



## going it alone

Mickle - I don't know if this will help or not but I felt so negative about my cycle. I tested a day early as my parents were going away on test day and I didn't want to spend the day alone. I felt soooo premenstrual it was untrue. It ain't over til I start singing. I can't imagine how it must be to be overseas during tx. Would talking to your dad help? I feel that I can keep it together better with one than with the other. I'm the other way round though, strong for mum to stop her worrying and a wreck with dad. As  dcon_blue rightly said, you need to talk to someone and I know my parents would rather me be on the phone and lose it than bottle it all up.
As for the OHSS, look at it as more of a precaution than a given that you'll get it. I had a fortnight in hospital with a risk of pre-eclampsia and that never developed.
And more importantly, never apologise to us hun, we're here if and whenever you need us.
Love and a huge cyberhug
Sam xx


----------



## some1

Mickle, so sorry to hear you are feeling so down and alone - there are loads of us out here in cyber space thinking of you and wishing you well, it is just a shame that we can only give you cyber hugs.

I think dconblue is right, if you feel you need to speak to your mum call her.  I know you don't want to upset her but I'm sure she would want to give you her support.  Failing that, maybe writing it all down might help - I'm a great one for scrawling loads of words down on paper when I don't know what else to do (sometimes reading it back helps you to get a new perspective).

I will be thinking of you all day (along with many others I'm sure) - see if you can feel the cyber hugs and sticky vibes      

Some1
xxx


----------



## aweeze

Right now then Miss Mickle! 

One of the symptoms of pregnancy is feeling AF'ish and I think it's great that you've managed to hold the OHSS at bay. It isn't nice and it certainly doesn't mean because you haven't succumbed to it that you're not gonna get a bfp. OHSS is only exacerbated by the pregnancy hormone if the embie implants. I have had it twice and it started straight after EC both times and then got worse around the time the embie would have implanted. I didn't get it at all on my second cycle and that was a bfp too though. 

As for feeling irrational, well that just comes down to hormones full stop and they go out of control with both AF and BFP's so once again, I defy your theory! 

I think that you do really need to talk to your Mum hunny - it's important to share you feelings at such an emotional time and I'm sure whilst she might worry about you and wish she was there with you, she would rather you talked to her than kept it from her. It would be good if you could go to the wedding as it will help to give you something to do rather than being cooped up on your own and you can always leave if you feel like you are not comfortable there. 

Take care hunny and talk to us as much as you need - you know we are all here for you and willing that BFP on you .

Lots of love

Lou
XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

So sorry to be 'missing' for a few days, life is just hectic, I have been thinking of you all though. 

Mickle-  I do hope that you are feeling more positive now, you poor soul    I hope that you felt well enough to go to the wedding. It must be so hard being so far away for home, your family and friends and home comforts I do admire you. You are so strong to do it in Greece and more than once, and a wobble is fine and only natural.      When are you intending returning to UK?

Lou- I can't believe you are nearly at your 20 week scan and half way there. Hope all is going well with you and wiggle. Are you going to find out the sex?

Emma-So glad that you have found nice man and he is treating you well  - long may it continue!! and he must like children if he has a dancing daughter  !!  Sorry to hear about your family stresses. How are the new boobs and eyes doing? are you pleased with the outcome?

This week as been emotional I have been tearful    and about silly things and totally irrational  - but I can say it is because I'm an neurotic IVF-er!! , - my donor's partner had a skin leision removed so we were on tenderhooks for 3 days waiting for the results (when we were told it would be 24 hours) but thankfully all was ok in the end. He was relieved of all household duties and was allowed to stay in bed watching daytime TV resting as he had a big laceration and sutures etc, until he got the all clear, but was soon on his knees scrubbing their floor!! They were planning a quickie wedding if it was bad news, he always said they'd will wait until I come up with a page boy or flower girl! - all I kept thinking was I don't want to go to another funeral, as we both knew of young men who have died of malignant melanoma in their early 30's.  Tried to tell him no more sunbeds, use St Tropez instead!!

Also had a few of our long term children died at work, it is like they always go to heaven toegether.    RIP

Then one of my close friends (we lived abroad on the same island together, then when she returned to the UK she stayed with me for a few months and then got a flat 2 mins from me) has emigrated back to Ireland today , so there was an emotional send off last night with her friends and family and I took her to Heathrow!!  - However she is going to live with a man she met online 7 months ago !!! (anotherfriend.com she said is better that match.com- but she did kiss a few frogs before she met her prince though) so we are happy for her and her new life, but sad to see her go.

My donor's partner's sister just found out she is pregnant, and I'm delighted for her, we were all at her wedding last year, she has a 10 yr old daughter, but when he said that she was asking him to look at a buggies online for her my tears just rolled - why?? I know she is only 7 ish weeks !! but the baby will need a buggy, or is it because I  should have been buying my baby a buggy now. I think it is madness she hasn't even got a scan sorted out and is considering buying buggies-but he said 12 weeks is the usual scan (money is no object for them)- and I  heard myself saying to him "but if her baby dies she'll have never seen it or it's heartbeat"- which is totally irrational but I guess it's the way I think, but I know I'd rather spend money on scans than 1500 Euros on a buggy at this stage!!

My friend who is going through trying to adopt is doing well, and her SW said she should go to panel by Sept, and that they have babies in mind for her.

The new clinic called me on Friday and they were really nice, they said I had ovulated as I had my progesterone blood 5 days after my LH surge, and I was good to go ahead, they decided I would have the short protocol-probably Menoral and Puregon, I asked about sniffing at the same time and they said they don't sniff - I wonder if that is why my last cycle went haywire?  Anyway they said to ring up on day 1 and go in (but I will do it for real on July's cycle), I'll just track FSH etc until then, they will repeat immune bloods then as well, as they use IVIG a lot.    We can bank some sperm to freeze if we need to as back up.  I do feel confident in their hands.

Diet is going nowhere!!   out last night and we all had a few glasses of wine, dinner, dancing till 0300, then bacon and egg sarnies this morning!!  

I was interested in hearing you discuss the bit about what to tell people.  I hadn't thought too much about it my friends know I'm TTC and most know who with etc, I sometimes feel bad not telling my Mum that I am going through this, but I really don't want to worry her and for her to go through the emotional trauma as well - I just want her to see the happy side of things. To be honest I don't ever think to ask about who the father of people's babies are, and I work with at least 3 women not in a relationship with babies/children, one has IVF twins but she shared that with us.  Also at work a "mummy and daddy" in a family is so rare we don't assume there is a daddy around, let alone a married set of parents!!

Sam-Interesting to hear about the teachers- incidentally a friend of mine was an (unmarried/ not in a permanent relationship) teacher and  lived in as a housemother at a private boarding school when she got pregnant with her first child and they sacked her when she told them - saying that it was not the example they wanted to set to the pupils and the parents wouldn't approve, needless to say she went to court and did win a lot in an equal pay claim later- because if a single male teacher got someone pregnant would he be sacked! she then went on to teach pregnant teenagers in a special pupil referral unit!!  

I used to want to meet Mr Right, but a bit before deciding to TTC I realised that I didn't want it yet-and now I think it would be the worse thing that could happen to me, as it would scupper my baby plans (or potentially), and I think a bit of self perservation comes into it as well.  I wouldn't mind meeting someone when my baby is here, but then you come as a package.  My single friends and I sometimes think we are so lucky when we hear the antics and traumas the men put our friends thorugh.


Take care and lots of love to you all   to dcon-blue, some1, Hollysox, kimberley,sarah, Mazz, Suzie

L  xx


----------



## suzie.b

Mickle - sorry to hear you're feeling so blue.  It must be awful being there alone and feeling as you do.  After speaking to your mum, buy a good book and go and sit in the shade with a lovely view, and read it.  I went to Chania last year and it is a beautiful place.  Isn't the harbour gorgeous?  Until you know what the news is, please try to relax and (although I'm sure it must be hard if not impossible) try to enjoy the break from "real life".  Just opposite Zara clothes for children shop, there is a lovely ice cream parlour.  All the ice creams are freshly delivered every day and taste lip smackingly good.  Go and treat yourself!!! 

lots of love and hugs
Suzie
x


----------



## Mazzzz

Hey,

Mickle - so sorry you are having a tough time out there on your own, it's bloody hard enough to go through anyway even at home with friends and family to support you so I can imagine how hard it is being far away from home. But we're no distance at all from you on here so keep posting however you feel and no need for apologies. I always find it hard to ring people when I'm feeling rubbish but I have a wonderful friend who sends me text hugs when I need some contact - it's a nice way to get a 'hug' but without feeling like you have to ring and explain and worry about geting upset. Sending you lots of love hun and a massive cyberhug  and hoping for a BFP for you. 

Emma - really great to hear that things are going well for you with your new man. I hope he continues to treat you well - he sounds like a gem. 

L - you lost some children at work, that must be so hard to deal with. Hope you are doing ok - sounds like you've had a real rollercoaster of a week hon. 

Sam - good tip about the physio excuse - I've had lower back problems in the past and have had time off so they would be prepd for that without a blink. 

Hello to Hollysox, Some1, Dcon Blue, Suzie, Lou, Kimberley and anyone I missed.

It does seem like we are in a similar place at the moment Emma and it really helped you saying that because I was wondering whether I shouldn't post on here while I'm having doubts. I suppose I was a bit scared that people would say 'well you shouldn't have gone through an IUI if you weren't sure' - but I was sure then! I didn't know I was having doubts until they turned up last weekend and I was in a heap crying about the loss of the 'dream'. I think if my clinic had enabled me to try another IUI cycle straight away I wouldn't have had all this thinking time while I wait to be referred to MFS. Has anyone read Choosing Single Motherhood? It's really good and has a good chapter on the 'thinking' and 'deciding to go ahead' part of the process. I don't think that if I'm having doubts it means it isn't right for me, but I do agree with what you said Sam about waking up and knowing - now is the time (like giving up smoking - a great analogy, that's exactly how I gave up smoking 7 years ago!). Thing is, I did feel like in January when I decided to go ahead but I feel like I've gone back a step again. I am having my 2 year old nephew to stay on his own next weekend so that might help me decide either way - it was spending time with him and his brother at Xmas that made me decide before. But right now I really don't know what I'm doing and feel quite lost about it all.

Maz xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Emma - I'm sorry to hear that you've had such a traumatic time in the past. I hope that I didn't upset you with what I said, I didn't mean to hunny. I suppose that because everything happened so quickly for me, I didn't have time to get doubts so it seems a little more black and white. That doesn't mean that it still doesn't make me panic, wondering if I've made the right decision. I'm scared that the girls will resent me for not "letting" them have a dad and I'm petrified that I won't be able to cope on my own with them. I’m with you when it comes to not being jealous of friends who are attached, far too many people I know are not happy with their other halves. Like you, I’m far too picky now. When I was younger I looked at men and thought “they look nice” (or depending on how much vodka I’d had it would have been more like phwooooar) now I’ve gotten older he has to be nice AND the kind of person I’d want to have a family with. That probably explains why I’m single.

Mickle - How are you hun? Thinking of you lots and hope you're feeling a little less blue.     

L - Sorry to hear that you've been having a tough time hun. Sorry if I've missed it when you said in the past but where do you work? It's awful when we lose anyone, losing children even more so. Glad that your donor's partner is feeling up to scrubbing the floor, if he's any energy left I can send him my address

As for my parents at school thinking less of me, thankfully I work in an inner city school so many of my parents are unmarried, several having a line of children by different partners. There are obviously those who have quite strong religious views so are bound not to approve but they don't seem to have made any comments, not official ones anyway. My boss was also one of the few people who knew about my tx so it wasn't a shock to him.

Have to go, my bed is calling me

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma- you poor soul with your throat.  Missing Sat wouldnb't have helped but not taken you back to square one.  Did they take a swab of your throat, if so they may have the results back and you may need a different sort of AB, or having a few courses of AB's together you may have some resistance to the ones you have, and need a different sort. I would go to the GP in the morning, or ring NHS Direct the on call Drs can sometimes fax a prescription to a chemist.

I would gargle with soluble aspirin, drink plenty of fluids - hot or cold- and take paracetamol and nurofen for the pain- you can take them together as long as you don't exceed the recommended limits for either.

Take care if can be so painful.

It is raining in London too and my friend is having a garden party for her birthday this afternoon!! somehow think it'll be indoors or brolly and wellies!

L xx


----------



## mickle

Thanks guys,

I didn't go to the wedding, was far too hormonal and just really could not face it. One of the othere girls from the clinic went and they left at 00 30 after they had served the first main course. She said she thought it would be going on until dawn. I was in bed by 22-30 and asleep by 22-40. She said it was quite an event there was 1500 guests, can you imagine.

I just want to say thank you all for all you care and support. It has been a tough 2WW there is no denying that and I just hope for a positive outcomb. Had a better day yesterday and felt a little more positive and and more importantly able to cope with what life is about to through at me, but today i am back down there.   Tommorow I have to go to the clinic and have a blood test I just hope we are not doing it too early. 

  back at you all and I am sure I will be back to doing personals soon. Fly back on wednesday the 9th, 

Love Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls...I just popped on to catch up as I dont have much time just at the mo. but saw your post Mickle and wnated to send you some extra hugs      All symptoms right now could indicate either way hun and I am hoping and praying so hard that you get that BFP result tomorrow....I am so sorry that you have been feeling so down and hope it is actually a good sign for you     

Sending you so much     and   hun.....

Hope you have all had a good Bank holiday weekend ?

Will catch up tomorrow with everyone...I promise !
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Just a quickie - Mickle, good luck for tomorrow hun     - wretched 2ww almost over! 

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

MIckle- Good luck for the blood test tomorrow thinking of you.    
Lxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...hope today has been good to you ?

Mickle....thinking of you today and praying for the BFP result you deserve...        

Emma...you poor thing !  I hope you start to feel much better soon hun and that new man of yours is looking after you  

JJ1...sending you some cyber hugs cos you have been through the mill lately hun...    I hope you are feeling a little better today ?

Some1....how did your yoga session go ?  I am thinking of starting a class to help with the stress levels    Hope you enjoyed it anyway.....

Lou....how are you and bubs doing ?  Sending you both my love... 

Hi's also to Maz, Sam and her beautiful girls, dcon_blue and anyone I haven't mentioned   Hope you girls are doing ok ?

Just realised today that I should be starting tx next month   providing my precious frosties make the thaw....    I've never done a FET before so this will all be new to me.  I am sort of relieved not to have to go through with another EC as the last one made me so ill afterwards...   All I know of the FET is that I start buserelin on day 21 and once af has shown up I take some pills to help with womb lining etc....seems so much simpler than the whole IVF tx cycle which I am happy about    Trying not to think about how much pressure there is on these frosties though...they are my last chance of using my own eggs....      so, fingers crossed....

Got my holiday to look forward first though....a week today I will be in Stalis, Crete     Woo hoo !!! Cant wait !  I lurve Greek food and the young Greek waiters are quite nice to look at too    

Anyway better be going......Mickle, fingers crossed for you hun   

Lots of love to all xxxxx


----------



## sarahz

Hello everyone - sorry been away for a while, been selling old house and buying new house in London, and move in this Thursday - along with the builders who are still renovating, of course! - all part of my grand plan to be ready in a bigger place (rent out a room) with nice big garden when the next BFP happens - & hopefully lasts this time.  

Yes it is so much easier treatment-wise going down the donor route, despite the pain of not being able to use your own, so scan today, drugs regime starts in a couple of weeks, & off to Kiev mid June - any tips on the stopping the occasional evening ciggie & glass of wine - cold turkey I guess.  Well Im going on a meditation retreat next wk so that'll be the right time to stop.  Finding time to exercise recently has been impossible.  Trying to remember to do daily affirmative meditation that this time it will work and that there little bean will bed down and stay put!

Delighted to see Lou's posts and best wishes to everyone
Love Sarahxz


----------



## suzie.b

Emma

Try a couple of hypnotherapy sessions - great for weight loss.  I should know - that's what I do.  I too struggle with my weight (mainly through my insane chocolate addiction  ) and a hypno colleague helped me.  I haven't eaten chocolate for over a year now, nor drank caffeine drinks, fizzy drinks or alcohol (the last because of ttc).  I have lost loads of weight without actually trying - and people I know keep commenting on it.  My latest struggle is with mint ice cream.  I will conquer it !!!

love
Suzie
x


----------



## sarahz

Hi Emma

It's at Gaia House in Devon with a zen teacher called Ken Jones - all their retreats Buddhist oriented and excellent, if that's your sort of thing.  Have a look at their website if you google them.  Ive been doing silent retreats for years and they're very soothing and mentally cleansing, amongst other things, helps me see the bigger picture and keeps everyday neurosis in proportion - particularly helpful with regard to ttc.  
Love
Sarahz


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I wonder how Mickle is?? Hope all is well thinking of you  

Have a good day everyone
L xx


----------



## mickle

Thanks for all your kind wishes and god lucks but unfortunetly its a BFN for me, gutted   .

Speak to you all soon.

Love Mickle xx


----------



## suzie.b

Mickle - I'm gutted for you         .  Please don't think you're alone because we're all here for you, any time you need a cybercuddle.


----------



## Hollysox

Mickle....I am so sorry to see your news   As Suzie says, we are all here for you hun...Take care of yourself


----------



## aweeze

Oh Mickle - that's just not fair. I'm so sorry hunny . I'm truly gutted for you  

Lots of love
Lou
XXX


----------



## going it alone

Mickle - I think gutted sums it up. So sorry hun.     

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle so sorry to hear your news hun-remember we are all here for you- life is just not fair.

L xx


----------



## some1

So sorry it was a BFN Mickle .  Thinking of you.

Some1
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mickle,

Really sorry to hear your news.



Take care

Love S xx


----------



## Mazzzz

So sorry to hear it didn't work out for you this time Mickle - really feel for you hon.
lots of hugs for you
Maz xxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Evening ladies - hope you are all OK.

Mickle thinking of you 

Emma - thank you for that info the other day - Mum really appreciated it 

My Dad (a usually very healthy nearly 70 year old) has been ill lately. For the last 3 weeks he has been suffering with a nasty chest infection that seems to be resisting all antibiotics - it has now turned to pneumonia . He had to phone for the results of a chest x-ray this week and when he got through to the doctor, the doctor said "Well I'm very sorry to tell you that you have prostate cancer" . Luckily my Dad saw the funny side of it and immediately responded "Well that's strange I can't remember doing a handstand during the x-ray!"..... The Doc had given him someone elses results - oops! 

I went to see the midwife the other day as I'm not totally convinced that the UTI has completely gone as I'm still getting some stabbing pains on and off in my bladder particularly when I go to the loo. I also needed to check with her about travelling as I am due to fly out to Bulgaria a week today. She said I should be OK but need to wear some of those funny socks (I wonder if I can get them from the hossie - they are about £10 in the shops!). She had a listen to Wiggle's HB which was sounding good and strong and had a feel of my tum - she said the top of my uterus is now up at my belly button - Wow no wonder I'm getting big!

I'm so grateful for Wiggle.  This time last year, I was about to lose my first baby and this week is also the EDD for baby no.2. Instead of being sad though, Wiggle is giving me every reason to be happy (although I'd be even happier if I could feel some movement!). I just have to hope that my scan on Monday confirms that all is well and I can continue to feel content.

I have to admit to being norti today  as I bought some vests and sleepsuits that were reduced in Woolies. They were just too cute to resist and such a bargain! I keep having to have a little look at them.  Tomorrow I'm dragging my Mum off to the Baby Show at the NEC and will be trawling for freebies 

Sorry for the "me" post! It's not often I do that these days - I don't know what came over me! 

Take care all 
Lou
XX

P.S. I will organise another chat night for us all soon - life's just been a bit hectic lately!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 0 just lost my long post!!!!!uggghh

Hope you are all ok

Mickle - have you any thoughts about your next steps? I hope you are getting lots of support from your family and friends. 

Lou- So glad that all is going well with you and wiggle.  I'm so glad that you are able to remember your angels and remain focused and positive on wiggle.  I think (hope) I'll be on 2ww of my next attempt when my EDD happens- dreading it in a way.  I hope your Dad gets better, it is terrible giving such bad news over the phone .. and then to the wrong pt!!  
It was funny reading that you are off to the Baby Show, I hope that you enjoy it. I actually went in London in 2002 ironically with my donor!- we were at a very boring NHS event in the same venue so we gatecrashed it in the lunch break, they let us in free, and everyone assumed I was pregnant and he was the daddy! Got loads of freebies and took them back to the hospital to give away. Can't wait to go as a mummy for real- maybe it'll be deja vu!!

Emma- How is the new man fairing? I hope that your throat is better.

Mazzz- Not long now until June- I still think it is bad how your clinic made you go to the bottom of the sperm waiting list.

Hollysox- Is it June that you start your FET as well?

Sam- Have you decided when you are going back to work?


No real news from me, I had FSH/oestrodial/prolactin done on Friday- my nice phlebotomist told me he was going on holidays for 2 weeks and who to go to for Day 21 progesterone.

I work is a nightmare so glad it is the weekend and I can forget it for a day or two. I went out last night with my friend who is going through the adoption process and is very excited! 
I had a nice surprise this morning, my donor's partner unbeknown to me had been out early to a garden centre and potted my hanging baskets and window boxes, cleaned the windows- all the things you intend to get round to and don't seem to! Then he dashed off to prepare for a big Eurovision party they were off to- new clothes, hair do etc. They love Eurovision.

Hi to Sarah, Some1, Kimberley,lastgirl and all the other girls - hope you are all well.
L xx


----------



## some1

Hello everybody

Hope you are all doing okay (especially you Mickle   x) - I can't believe it is Sunday already - where has this weekend gone ?!! 

Lou - I can't believe that you are nearly halfway through your pregnancy already !  Is your scan this week the one where you can find out if it is a boy or a girl?  Do you want to know? ? ?

Hollysox - My yoga class this week nearly resulted in disaster this week !!  I have only been going for a few months, but my sister bought me a fancy yoga mat for my birthday, so, while everyone else is using the standard leisure centre green ones I am kind of noticeable with my blue flowery number! - I feel like everyone thinks I am an expert !! - they are so wrong.  Anyway, this week I got a bit carried away with a move that involves squatting down, balancing your knees on your elbows then lifting your feet off the ground   - I nearly broke both my wrists !!!  Next week I won't be such a show off! 

JJ1 - your donor's partner sound like an angel - can I borrow him?! 

I've got my pre-treatment counselling appointment on Tuesday - I'm a bit scared about it  .  The sensible bit of me knows it should be fine, but I'm getting butterflies thinking about it - anyone got any tips for me ?!

Some1
x


----------



## suzie.b

Lou - the story about your dad and the doctor is quite sad - I just imagine somebody else waiting at home and NOT getting the news YET.  Glad that it's not your dad, though!!!  Pneumonia is enough!  Hoping that he feels better soon - he sounds like somebody who would fight.  Also hoping that your UTI is well and truly gone   and that you are able to enjoy the rest of your pg worry free.  It's not naughty to buy stuff - if it's reduced, everyone knows it's essential, whether you need it or not   - and in your case, you definitely will need it.  

JJ1 - my donor doesn't have a partner at the moment - I now feel well and truly deprived !!!

Mickle - thinking of you.

Some1 - you must be a confident beginner at yoga - I can't even begin to imagine that I would dare to try such a scary position - I'd look like a house on two stilts  .


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Girls

Thought its about time I popped in to say hi - i've been doing my usual checking in daily to see how everyone is but not getting round to actually posted - apologies! 

Mickle, you have been in my thoughts, hope to hear from you soon when you are good and ready  

Some1 - good luck for your counselling tomorrow  - i've never been there so sorry no words of wisdom for you but loads of luck!  Can't wait to hear how it goes, sure it will be a positive thing and another step closer to realising your dream  

JJ1 what an amazing friend your donors partner is!  I could do with one like that.  Hope you keeping well and work isn't getting you down.  Its a struggle sometimes.

Lou was it your scan today hun?  Can't wait to hear all about it and I hope you are wiggle are happy!

Emma are you feeling better now?  How's the new man in your life, spoiling you rotten I hope?!?!  Are you up and about more now, I suppose its a long healing process.  Hows it going with no ****?  I've done four blinking months, then broke and had one last weekend (convincing myself it doesn't count as it was a mentol one).  Not since tho.  I'm giving myself to the end of the month but think i'm going to go back to weight watcher, not getting far with the diet.  A neighbour has asked me to go swimming, I hate the thought of getting in a swimsuit but think i'm gonna go for it.   I've only tried hypnotherapy for stopping smoking must say I am impressed.  I never thought about it for slimming, or mental health to be honest (i've been there), i had counselling and doctors to get me through it - people may think its over the top but I really believe they saved my life!!  Hope you are keeping well and happy hun  

Mazz - how are you and things your end?

Sam hope you and the girls are happy and well.  I say it everytime but they are gorgeous!

Hollysox how are you - hope you had a fab holiday and lots of sunshine - oh and plenty of greek waiters to check out  

  Everyone else, hope 

Nothing here with me on treatment front, no further forward, still thinking it all through.  When I say thinking i mean worrying if i'll manage!!  How will I pay the mortgage / be able to take maternity leave?!?  Thats just me wondering out loud and giving you girls some idea where I am coming from, I don't expect miracle answers lol.  Lots of stuff to work through.

A bit of good news (dare I post this don't wanna tempt fate) but I had a date on Saturday - I was verging on terrified but it went really well and I had a great time - he was lovely.  He's a friend of a friend and I have met him before but always in a big group of people getting drunk!  This time was just the two of us and he was so nice, treated me lovely.  I'm well and truely over my ex (i realised I had healed end of last year, tho some scars are bound to remain), our marriage was like a short spell in hell to be honest, its been 3 years since we split and this is the first time i've even thought 'he's nice' about someone - he's asked me out again this weekend   I've been lonely my own and had thought about internet dating and stuff but at the same time i wasn't sure I was ready for anything (so didn't really bother trying to find it) but girls, looks like I might be ready after all    All that said i'm trying not to get too excited - I don't have a brilliant track record when it comes to guys.

Anyways enough of my ramblings, love to you all, group hug  

xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Big apologies girls cos I dont have time to do a proper catch up until after I come back from my hols.... 

I leave tomorrow night at 9pm after finishing work at 5pm   so everything is going to be a mad rush I expect...the weather looks like it is going to be lovely so hoping for lots of sun, sand and sexy waiters to oggle at  

Look after each other while I'm away and I'll do a proper post when I get home...

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Hollysox - I hope you have a lovely time hun - you deserve a good, relaxing, fun break  

lastgirl - fab news on the guy - I hope it goes well for your next date... and the next.... and the next etc 

suzie - thank you for your positivity  

some1 - good luck for your appointment. Don't worry about it hun! Mine was just a casual chat to make sure that I had considered all the implications of donor conception. Just be yourself and I'm sure you'll be fine. 

JJ1 - I've said it before but your donor and his partner are such nice guys - you are lucky to have them as friends! Sorry work is still not good for you hunny.

The scan went well today and I actually feel that I can relax a bit now and start to enjoy being pg. My bump is now looking nice and firm instead of fat and flabby. Apparently Wiggle's head was right up behind my belly button during the scan. I could have found out what flavour Wiggle I've decided to wait and see. My Mum really doesn't want to know anyway and I'm so close to her there is no way that I wouldn't let it slip if I knew. She is going to be there at the birth and I want her to be the one to tell me what we have when Wiggle comes into the world! 

The Baby Show was fab - I just wish it was 10wks from now as I spent some serious money which is a bit risky at such an early stage . We bought the pram! It's being stored until September but OMG - we bought it! It had to be done as I made a saving of about £150 by doing it there and then. I also got an ex-display moses basket and stand, some little vests, a tens machine which my Mum will use for back pain as well and a whole host of freebies! There was so much more I could have bought but managed to hold back! 

It's just been on the news that at last they have a lead of sorts on little Madeleine - I do so hope that it yields news that is of the good kind and that she is safe and well somewhere and can be brought back to her rightful place with her family. 

Lou
XX


----------



## going it alone

Hi, 
I'm afraid it's just a quickie from me. Sorry I've not been around, no internet access.

Lou - Great news on the scan. I nearly went to the baby show this weekend! Like you I hope the lead on Madeleine ends in her being found safe and well. She lives close to me and her family are in the twins club, I've never met them though.

Last Girl - good luck with the new man. I know I'm biased, but I think they're gorgeous too!!!

JJ1 - Unfortunately I go back to work on Monday.        I'm dreading it, I'll probably cry for much of the day.

Some1- my counselling was brilliant, more of a chat than anything. I was scared stiff that it was a kind of interview but it wasn't.

Sorry have to dash

Love Sam xx


----------



## aweeze

Where is everyone?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

My excuse if that I have had major ISP problems, my server is down more than it is up these day, and the Orange helpline just say - yes there is a widespread problem at the moment, after waiting 20+ mins to get through to them!!!!others tell me 'it must be the router' and then the next time I switch it on it works!!!

Lou- You sound to have had a big shop at the Baby show, and not long until your holidays either. How is your Dad?

Sam- I hope going back to work isn't too awful, you'll miss your liitle ones, but I bet the children will have also missed you and want to see your photos of the girls.

Some1- How was the conselling? I didn't know what to expect, and went armed with photos etc but it was a chat and fine.

Mickle-Hope you are ok hun.

Emma and Lastgirl- Any further developments with the men!! 

Suzie- whereabouts are you in the TTC process.

Hope Hollysox is having a lovely time.

Hi to everyone else

I have nothing to report, my FSH this month was 8.8!!!! I really wish it had gone lower, but I guess I am an old lady!! and I don't live a stress free life!!

Take care
L xx


----------



## suzie.b

JJ1 - what a marvellous figure - FSH 8.8 - that seems fantastic to me.  I'm trying to get mine lower - last count, it was 15.2.  What are you doing to get yours down?

I have a known donor and we are hoping to go to Reprofit - that's if I ever hear from them (I only sent all the information off a couple of days ago so you can see I'm pretty impatient   !!!).  I'm going to try with my own eggs for one cycle even though I know the odds are very very low.  If that's unsuccessful, then I'll try with donor eggs.

Hope everyone is well.

Suzie
x


----------



## dcon_blue

And I was pleased when my CD3 FSH went from 29 to 20 ... suppose it's took much to ask for another 9 point drop 

I have my first acupuncture session this afternoon ... please work miracles


----------



## suzie.b

Hope you enjoy your acupuncture - I love it!

Suzie
x


----------



## cazmoz

Hi everyone,

I have been lurking and reading different threads, trying to decide where i fit in, for a while. I am single, planning to do IVf with imported donor sperm in Cape Town in early august (need IVF due to blocked tubes, tried a year ago with ex-partner, not successful). To complicate things even further I live in Mozambique. So I am currently trying to coordinate choosing sperm in the states (I want id release which is not done in SOuth Africa), and getting it shipped to south africa, plus travelling 3 hours each way across the Mozambique/South Africa border to see my gynecologist. Its all sending me a bit   so thought I´d pop on here and say hi.

Has anyone else shipped sperm from the US? I am stressing about the customs procedures, all the sperm bank can tell me is that this must be "sorted out at my end" but i don´t exactly know what this means and am having nightmares of the flask sitting in some customs shed for days .......not very likely i suppose.

Also, any tips on how to choose a donor? Its such a responsibility! And there are so many and its so expensive to get information about them, I have to narrow it down somehow. I know some of you don´t have much choice in the UK, so sorry if this sounds like i am complaining - I´m definitely grateful to have so much choice but i´m just overwhelmed at the moment! And its SOOOO expensive. 

Anyway, I´m going to take my top 9 donors home for the weekend and mull it all over. 

Good luck to everyone in their treatment, I´ll make my posts less about me when i get to know you all. 

Cazmoz.


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

Well my counselling on Tuesday didn't happen!! - the counsellor couldn't make it for some reason   , luckily I got the message before I set off from work.  The clinic were really apologetic about it though (it is amazing what a few kind words can do isn't it!).  I now have an appt for 4 days before my 'sperm lady' appointment, which is a bit scary as the sperm lady says she will not see me if I haven't seen the counsellor first.

Went to visit my friend and her new baby on Wednesday - he is gorgeous, has loads of hair and he didn't cry when I held him !! , in fact he just stared at me like I was the strangest thing he had ever seen - he was only 7 days old so it quite possible that I was ! 

Lou - I loved what you wrote about not finding out the baby's sex because your Mum doesn't want to know.  My Mum thinks the way that yours does, so I think I would like to do the same as you.  What an honour for her to be the one to tell you.

Sam - I will be thinking of you on Monday.  At least working at a school there will loads going on to distract you - hopefully!

Cazmoz - the donor situation in the US is so different to here.  I am a member of the Single Mothers by Choice US message board and I actually think in some ways we are better off with less choice about which donor to use.  The US girls seem to get really bogged down with the choice, almost like they were choosing a husband - one woman even rejected a donor because she thought it was weird that his favourite animal was a monkey  !!  I think it is important to remember that you are choosing the genes that the sperm will carry and not get too caught up in the person who is making the donation.  I'm sure you will a gut feeling about it though - just follow your instincts!


Some1

x


----------



## aweeze

Phew - thought you'd all abandoned ship! There was me all chuffed coz I've passed the halfway mark and there was no-one here 

Cazmoz - welcome to the thread 

I'm sorry but that's all I have time for as I have to pack. Am off to Bulgaria first thing so will catch up with you all at the end of next week!



Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 

I'm so glad it is Friday and no work for 2 days!!!!!

Gosh I thought my FSH was high, as it was usually 5.6-7, so I was upset.  I know the clinic won't let me cycle if it is >10.

Welcome to Caz and good luck with the   shipping. I don't have experience of shipping sperm, a friend of mine imported it from the USA to her clinic in the UK before the laws changed, she had files and files around her house when selecting the right one, and you can pay for extend info like his grandparents school grades!! some have photos as well. Not sure how she arranged the customs but there are shipping companies.

Have you contacted some of the clinics in the US, also one of the couples on the lesbian thread imported their sperm from the USA in Dec/Jan and got pregnant first iui!

Some1-What does the sperm lady do- does she go through the options? 

Susie- Interesting to hear you are also using a known donor as well, is he a friend? it is interesting to hear how other people decided to TTC together, and also how many men start to offer their sperm.  Have you tried to conceive together yet?  we tried home inseminations for 3 month in 2005 and then opted for a clinic route thinking IUI, when we went to the clinic he had a sperm analysis and discovered that he had a low count so we were into a different situation.  I decided to continue as I chose him for the person he was and that didn't change we just had to go for ICSI.  We then had to faff around with the quarantine period being known donor and not my partner and he had to register with HFEA, this also means that he has no automatic legal rights over the child and I cannot persue him financially etc. Also he doesn't have to sign any of the papers for IVF consent, he just signs about the sperm usage to me.

Will your donor have any involvement with the baby and if so how much a co-parent, uncle role or any involvement - have you drawn up an agreement? we haven't as they are against it and prefer to trust each other and they are not legally binding although do establish what you are both thinking about, although I have friends who have ended up in awkward situations when things have gone sour.  Why are you going abroad?  Have you come across any clinics that won't treat you as a known donor couple- there weren't many I came across in London that would! 
We have now swapped clinics after 2 cycles as a known donor, and gone as a 'partnership' to another clinic, which was very odd for us, but we rehearsed well and with having 2 ICSI's already they focused on the treatment cycles and only asked one question about our relationship, and then we didn't have to lie either!  My donor's parter used to come to the scans, appts, so my injections, theatre etc but it would seem odd to the new clinic to have another man there if my donor was my partner!

Lou- Hope you have a great holiday  - your last one without wiggle around probably!!!Relax and enjoy.  Remember to drink plenty water before and on the flight and walk around if you're not wearing the support tights!

One of the girls at work had her baby 2 days ago he is very cute and was 35 weeks, and I kept thinking my baby would have been 33 weeks now, she had a very rough time poor soul with pre eclampsia and a crash section and her baby needed CPAP, but both doing well and looked so lovely to see her having her first cuddle.

Hi to everyone have a good weekend.

L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma- Is that your new man? He is very handsome how is it going?
L x


----------



## **Tashja**

New home ladies.

You were getting quite along thread on part 4 !!!  

T xx


----------



## **Tashja**

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96227.0

T xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi girls
Welcome to Caz

Lou - Great to see you've past half way - it's a strange feeling isn't it, knowing that you're nearer to the end than to the beginning. Well done and enjoy Bulgaris

My news - the girls have both rolled over for the first time this week, Amelie on Friday and Libby yesterday. I'm so glad they did it this week and not next. I'm dreading going back to work and am especially dreading missing firsts. To be honest I did miss Amelie rolling. I was in the kitchen getting her bottle and walked in to find her already on her belly looking rather shocked!

Sorry, have to go - oven just beeped and I'm starving

Love Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam- That is wonderful I can't believe how the time has flown with the girls, it doesn't seem 2 mins since you were having them.  I hope Monday is ok for you, the first day back at work will be the hardest for you all, at least next week is a short week, and then you can start counting down until the holidays.  
Take care 
L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Where is everyone?? Did Lou take you all on holidays!!

I had my hysteroscopy under GA yesterday afternoon which was fine, my donor's partner came with me, did feel a bit faint afterwards and had a low BP, but he filled me with water and tea and I was soon able to go home, and he cooked us dinner.  

Today we went out for lunch and I had 2 glasses of wine in the sunshine and felt decidedly drunk so must have had some anaesthetic in my system!!! I went to get my nails re-polished as had to take it off for op, and thought I'd fall asleep. Am going to Ireland to see my friends Fri-Sun, so looking forward to that, although it is apparently raining and cold!

Hope that you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.
L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Emma

Have a fab time in Budapest with your handsome NM!! So pleased that things are going well, and a romantic break!!!

A hysteroscopy is a look in the uterus, they measure it, flush it out with saline, check for fibroids, polyps in case they contributed to m/c, but they don't check the tubes that the hycosy scan does, I was told before if you are having IVF you don't need a hycosy as they get the eggs out surgically through the vaginal wall and they don't travel down the tubes, as they do with IUI. 


Take care ladies and have a lovely long weekend.
L xx


----------



## suzie.b

Hello everybody

It's been a bit quiet on here!!!

I've been dithering between using donor eggs and trying my own eggs (with only a tiny chance of success) for IVF.  I've finally decided to give my own eggs one go and then, if it doesn't work, try donor eggs.  I think I'll regret it if I don't.  So now I'm waiting for dates from Reprofit in the Czech Republic.  My sperm donor has offered to go out with me which is a bonus, even though it's twice as much for flights and hotels, because at least I'll know a lot about the donor rather than it being totally anonymous.  I've only just emailed the clinic yesterday with my final decision and already I'm chomping at the bit because they haven't responded yet.  And, I don't even know that they haven't responded because I can't access my emails at work.  I must be one of the most impatient people that I know.

Hope you have a great time in Budapest Emma.

JJ, as usual, your donor's partner continues to amaze me with his caring nature.  If I'm lucky, I'll get an email occasionally from my donor - you get the works!!!

love
Suzie
x


----------



## dcon_blue

Hi ladies ... I've been a bit of a lurker and haven't posted much on this thread up to now ... so hello 

Suzie ... does it feel good to have taken your first step and sent that email to Stepan?  As you know I'm still dithering ... not about trying with my own eggs but about almost everything else ... supplements, donor routes, countries, clinics.  Everytime I think I have made a decision I get an hour or two of a lovely contented feeling then my mind starts mulling things over again and then everything is up in the air again!!

Well I think I am making some progress because I think I may have 'met' my potential donor.  After hearing of your success I gave FSDW another try and I got a lovely email from a guy in Canada offering his ... erm ... 'family line'   We've exchanged a couple of emails and he seems very caring and genuine.  He travels to the UK quite frequently with work so if he is going to here in the next few weeks we may be meeting up.

I think it a great idea that you'll be able to spend some time with your donor before EC and ET ... you could always get a snapshot of mummy and daddy for your baby box   I bet you'll be 'clocking off' as soon as you can tonight to dash back home and check your email.

Emma ... your NM looks like a bit of a hunk well done girl ... I hope he turns out to be THE one   I've never been to Budapest but I'm sure you'll have fun 

JJ ... I have tons of relatives in Ireland and always have a great time there so I don't think you'll need any   for a good time ... but nevertheless I hope you enjoy yerself and the black stuff ... it's supposed to be good for you 

Bye for now

dcon_blue
x


----------



## suzie.b

Hi All

Well, no email for me - have the clinic forgotten me?  There are so many women going to Reprofit that I'm surprised it's only a few days until he responds.  I am so impatient, although I've decided that, with three days off work, I'm going to relax, get myself fit and healthy, and just have a good few days without having to make any decisions, without having to email anyone (except FF of course), and without having to think about TTC in a stressful way.

Emma, I haven't been to Budapest either - when I've seen photos, it looks gorgeous.  If it's anything like Prague, it'll be fantastic.  I would like to visit one day so you'll have to let us know what it's like.

Dcon_Blue, do you know when you'll be able to meet your potential donor?  I hope you really like each other.  I'm sure he won't be able to help but like you, so all you have to worry about is whether you like him  .  I'm hoping that you find somebody like JJ1's partner - I'm so envious of having him around.

Sam, I can hardly wait until I'm telling other people about things my child does like the rolling over.  It must be so exciting and I'm really looking forward to being there.  My donor tells me to "think fertile and positive", so that's what I'm trying to do.  I noticed that one of the McCann twins is called Amelie.  I am still hoping for some good news about Madeleine.

lots of love and hugs to all
Suzie
x


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi girls,



Sorry i've been away for a while, i've been really busy the last few weeks getting the whole house decorated before the baby comes. Finally finished on tuesday and i am really pleased with it especially the baby's room.

Im going for a 3D scan tomorrow at 4.30 so will add them pictures as soon as i can. I cant wait!!!!!

Ive got so much to catch up with you all so much has been happening in the last few weeks. Will try catching up tomorrow. 

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend.

Speak to you all tomorrow

Kimberley x x x


----------



## dcon_blue

Good morning ladies

I can't believe it ... I now have four guys wishing to share their genes with me!!!    I still think the first guy sounds like 'the' one.

Kimberely ... good luck with the scan this afternoon ... you must feel great now that whole house is newly decorated and the nursery is now really for your precious cargo 

Suzie ... any news from Stepan yet?  I don't think I'll be as lucky as JJ partner-wise. I don't think any of my potential donors would be able to join me for scans since one is from Ontario, another Texas and the third Melbourne.  Unfortunately weakest candinate, the fourth guy, is from Gloucestershire.

Sam ... thanks for keeping us all up-to-date with progress reports of the girls.  When it all gets hard it is good to hear that dreams can come true .. and hopefully one day we'll all be able to experience the same joys.

dcon_blue
x


----------



## suzie.b

Kimberley, how wonderful to be able to get a 3D scan.  I'm definitely going to get one when I'm at that stage.  Can't wait to see the photos.

dcon_blue, you are a bit of a man-magnet at the moment - or should that be a sperm-magnet.  Well done for getting so many offers - you must have really put a good profile on there.

I haven't heard anything yet except from my donor who tells me that he is going to tell everyone that he is "going on holiday with a friend".  He is such a sweet man, I am so incredibly fortunate (except, as I said, he doesn't do my housework etc. for me   ).

I did a couple of fertility hypnotherapy sessions for somebody this week - helping her get her body and reproductive system in shape for IVF.  I hope it works as I have planned.  I'd really like to see her get her BFP - she is such a lovely person and would, from what I have seen, make a great mum.

Hope everyone is well and that things are moving forward as you hope they will.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## aweeze

Hello Peeps! I'm back! 

Bulgaria was very busy as we had o pretty much furnish a 3 bedroom house from scratch in 3 days which isn't easy when you don't know where to shop or any of the language! We did a good job though and have the 3 bedrooms covered and have made a good start on the lounge. Alot of what it needs now are cosmetic touches. I suffered terribly from swollen, painful feet which I think was partly due to the flight and partly the humidity over there. They're much better now though. I have all of a sudden started to really feel Wiggle today. At this stage it's lovely however if he/she stays as active as he/she has been today when those kicks really get strong, I'm going to really know it! 

Anyway, enough about me! I'll have to do a read back to catch up with you all. Can't believe that I go away and a new thread gets started so we no longer have the list at the start of the thread  . I'll post it next for you..... 

I've been asked about a June chat session so will host one around the middle of the month. I'll post the details at the beginning of June  

Lou
XX


----------



## aweeze

Aweeze (Lou) - DIUI & Egg Share/DIVF, 2 m/c's   - 3rd Egg Share -   EDD - 2/10/07

Belladonna (Donna) - DIVF/DICSI & FET, 1 m/c   - Inbetween tx at the mo.

CAREbear1 - DIVF - Oct 06 BFN  - going through adoption process 

charlottesweb - DIVF at Reprofit - hoping for ET in Dec/Jan 

dcon_blue - DIVF - just starting out. Considering Czech Republic  

Emma&Lottie (Emma) - DIUI - sticking around to be Auntie Emma! and considering options 

going it alone (Sam) - DIUI - it's twins!  2 beautiful girls born 23/11/06    

Hollysox - DIUI & DIVF - 1 m/c   - 3  didn't make the thaw for FET July 07 

Jodie1d (Jo) - mummy to DD  from previous relationship. DI with known donor - now considering clinic route

Jen75 - 1 m/c   - First consultation for DIVF Feb 07 

JJ1 - DI with known donor, moved on to DICSI - 1st cycle BFP but   - 3rd DICSI  

Kimberley24 - DIVF - Nov 06 -  a little girl born 5/8/07  

Lara200 - DIVF - 2nd cycle Jan 07 - BFN 

lastgirl - Just starting out  

Mazzzz - DIUI with Clomid - April 07 BFN  - 2nd DIUI July 07  

Mickle - DIVF in Greece all BFN  - 4th DIVF Sept 07 - 

Roo67 - DIUI with Clomid - 5th cycle August 07  

Sarahjoy - DIUI - mummy to DS 

Sarahz DE - 2 m/c   - 3rd try, ET in Kiev June 07 - BFP but  

Sasha B - mummy to DD  - born 30.8.06.  Trying for number 2 in Jan 08 at Reprofit  

some1 - Just starting out  - hoping to start tx Oct 07 

suzie.b - DIVF in Czech Republic - Dec 07 

wouldloveababycat - 2 m/c's    - Metformin & Clomid - currently follicle tracking 

Please let me know if anything needs changing or if there's anything you're not happy with and of course any updates. 

If I've missed anyone or you would like to be added to the list, just shout!

Lou
X


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone   Well, no holiday romance for me I'm sorry to say...must be cos I'm too ugly      Oh well...back to the origional plan and hopeful FET in July...    Lou...I hope that soon you'll be able to add my BFP on the list    

It sounds like a very busy time in Bulgaria for you hun !  I'm glad you got everything sorted out in such a short time...   Oh wow....you have started to feel Wiggle moving...what a fantastic feeling that must be hun    You both take it easy now and rest up from your trip ok ?

Sam...how did your first week go at work ?  What a wrench it must have been to leave the girls...   But how fantastic about seeing them both rolling over for the first time    You must be bursting with pride every time you look at those gorgeous little girls....

JJ1...how did the trip to Ireland go ?  Hope you had a good time and the weather wasn't too bad ?  Glad the op went ok hun.... 

Emma...hope the weekend in Budpast went well with the new hunky fella    Hope you both had a good time  

Suzie...have you heard from the clinic yet ? I hope they get in touch very soon    Good luck with using your own eggs for one final go hun   I am using the last of mine too when I have my next tx....  

Kimberley...how did you 3D scan turn out ?  How fantastic that you have had one done....I'd love to get one done too....once I get pregnant of course   


dcon_blue...good luck with your Canadian donor and I hope everything goes well when you meet up....   

Hi's to anyone I've not mentioned in the above but I hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the Bank hol weekend ?

Take care xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a great weekend, even if it is raining and soggy!!

Lou- I thought you'd be relaxing on the beach not a working trip!! well done for getting everything done, and glad wiggle is active.

kimberley- great to hear from you, and that you are keeping well, I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has zipped by.

Suzie-have you tried to ring the clinic again in case they didn't get your email/message and just ask how long before you expect to respond. When are you hoping to cycle with them? Are you going as a 'couple' or will you tell them he is your donor? It will be a good opportunity to get to know each other better and people are different away from home and there comfort zone.  Best of luck. 

Hollysox- have you set a plan when to do FET yet? Good to hear from you. I also love you ticker blinkie.

dcon-blu Great news about the sperm donors,  and being spoilt fir choice - how does it work with them being abroad- can you freeze some for back up over here so that they don't have to travel worldwide or if you needed more etc. They sign forms to say that you can use it if they die etc etc as well.

Emma hope you and handsome man had a lovely time.

Mickle - Hope that you are ok.

Sam-  How is was returning to work?  Isn't it half term this week?

I had a lovely time in Dublin, the sun even shone for most of the time and it seemed like I was gone for ages. We had a girlie weekend in Dublin (met up with 3 other friends who now live there) and great fun, shopping, eating, drinking and also in the countryside my friend moved over 3 weeks ago to live with the man she met on the Internet 7 months ago and is blissfully happy in her new home overlooking the Liffey.

Have to get organised as going on holidays to Spain next week- have a few days to work and bits and bobs to sort out!!!- I'm going with one of my friends who I met up with this weekend, my donor and his partner, so we should have good fun and hopefully some sunshine. Although my donor and his partner were sun(bed) worshippers, my donor's partner had a scare with a dodgy mole removed last month so he said they have vowed to change their activities and are looking slightly paler. He was let off cleaning duties as their house until the results came through!  

Now ladies maybe you should say to all these potential donors that a partner with housecleaning and gardening skills is also a desirable quality that you are looking for- he also buys Heat and Grazia each week on his way back from work, he says for me but he can tell me who is wearing what and doing what with whom!! 

Take care and enjoy the Bank Holiday.
L x


----------



## Hollysox

I thought I'd save us from falling any further down the page  

How is everyone and more importantly....WHERE is everyone ?  I hope you are all ok anyway  

JJ1...when are you off to Spain hun ?  Any spare room in your bag for little old me   I have only just come back from my holiday and now desperately need another one....   I hope you and all your friends have a fantastic time there  

Well, my AF turned up yesterday so I have my appointment with the clinic for the 19th June to get my meds and instructions     then I will be in unchartered waters for me (FET) In a way I am so relieved not to have to be going through a full IVF cycle but I am also very scared knowing this really is my last chance with my own eggs...but, I will try and remain positive and hope for the best possible outcome this time round...as my new blinkie says    

Take care everyone...lots of love and babydust to all


----------



## aweeze

Well done on the rescue task Hollysox! I think I need to get in JJ1's bag with you - I'm pooped since my trip to Bulgaria! 

Went to see a friend today and came back laden with a doppler and steriliser on loan and she's going to go through the other stuff that she's stashed from her baby to see what else she can lend me too - it'll all be welcome I can tell you!   She also gave me a lovely big bunch of flowers and a 10 serving chocolate birthday cake - now who can I share that with? Hmmmm me, me and oh er me! What a shame 

Big hello's to all of you that must be in hiding at the mo! 

Lou
XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Girls, yes you can all come with me but it will be tight in my bags as I cannot travel light yet always forget something important!! I go next Thurs

Hollysox- best of luck with FET I haven't been there so can't help, do you take drugs to prepare 

Lou hope you and wiggle enjoy the cake!! and have a fantastic birthday tomorrow!!! Hope that you are taking it easy celebrating or are you out kicking your heels up on the town!!!

   HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOU














 

Take care of yourselves

L xx


----------



## suzie.b

Lou - just a quickie - you are eating for two now, so that's only half a cake each  

love
Suzie
x


----------



## going it alone

Hi girls 
Sorry it's a quickie from me
Basically, on Wednesday my mum went in to hospital to have some tests done on her heart after a scare on New Year's day. To cut a long story short the medication caused a minor heart attack. She's feeling fine and a bit of a fraud but she's got to stay in for some time, at least till Monday. I can't visit her much because I don't want to take the girls on to the ward.
I know this is going to sound strange but it's the little things that have got me upset this week. I am having a cr*p week all round. Lost my tax disc for my car so need to sort out forms to get a replacement and am having loads of problems getting my house advertised in the local paper. Firstly it appeared without the photo so I contacted them and they asked me to email another by Thursday, then with the worry about my mum it didn't cross my mind til today. It is supposed to be on their website too but that hasn't appeared yet either. Not good enough for £192!
Yes the McCann's do have an Amelie. They live quite near to me, are in the same twins club and my mum is on the ward that Gerry McCann works on, there are so many yellow ribbons round here, especially at the hospital.

Sorry for the me post. Will catch up soon

love Sam xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hey girls,

I've not checked in for a while - been taking some time out to sort my head out and am back on track now. I had one of my twin nephews to stay a few weekends ago and that really helped my make my mind up, I'm going ahead. I had a really fab time with him (he's 2) and I loved every minute, even getting up in the night. My best friend set me up with a colleague and while it was nice to go out on a couple of dates he's not the one but I'm really glad I've tried a bit of dating again as it's helped me come to the conclusion that it's not my priority right now. Had a consulation at Manchester Fertility Services and they are soooo much better than Care - really glad I moved. Consultant answered all my (million and one) questions so feel really positive about being treated there. And they have unlimited donors - I'll even get a choice!!! 

Sam - sorry to hear about you mum. Sending lots of positive vibes that she gets better over the weekend. Sounds like you've had a rubbish week - hope things look up for you soon. How's work been? Are you on half-term too this week?

JJ1 - have a great time in Spain, very envious! Sounds like you've got a nice group - will be fab.

Hollysox - glad you had a good time on hols and wishing you tons of luck for the FET. Stay positive girl x

Emma - are you back from Budapest yet? I'd love to go there - seem amazing pics. Great to hear things are going so well with NM!

Mickle - thinking of you and hoping you are ok. Pop in when you can x

Kimberley - how was the scan?

Dcn Blue - have you picked your donor yet? Good luck - must be hard making that choice!

Suzie B - interested to read about the hypnotherapy. Might try it myself!

Some1


----------



## Mazzzz

My computer sent my post and I hadn't even finished!

Some1 - how are things your end? Notice you've been as quiet as me!

Lastgirl - hope you're doing ok too.

Ok, off to watch BB (don't groan - I love it!)

Good to be back  and   to you all

Maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

Hello girls - thought I'd better rescue us before we fell off the page!!!!

I was very good about the cake and shared it . Mind you I'm not really that into choccie at the mo anyway - I still have 2 Easter Eggs that I haven't touched yet!

My birthday was just about the crappiest yet! A day spent very busy at work with only a couple of cards and more people forgetting me than those that remembered . I opted to stay in for a Chinese Takeaway with my family in the evening - big mistake as England were playing. I HATE football! The whole meal was spent with my Dad and Bro glued to the TV set and pretty much the only talk being to cheer on England. I did get a lovely necklace and some vouchers to spend (already spent ) but after I had eaten, I just took myself off and balled my eyes out .Thankfully though an FF of mine and her hubbie and son came to see me the following day and it was lovely. They bought me a lovely Willow Tree figurine called "Cherish - awaiting a miracle". It's a lady holding her bump so very appropriate . They really cheered me up and I had a much better day than my actual birthday!!!!!!

Mazzzz - glad you feel happy about the move to MFS and are looking positively forward to your next try. I have updated the list for you  

Emma - I'm assuming all is going well with NM as you're mighty quiet 

JJ1 - nearly holiday time - have you packed yet?

Sam - sounds like you need a good old  hunny. Hope your Mum is doing better  

Suzie - how are things going with you?

dcon_blu - have you decided on Czech republic then?

Hollysox - sending you lots of     for your forthcoming FET 

Mickle - thinking of you hun 

Carebear - about time we had an update from you - hope things are progressing well.

Kimberley - C'mon then - where are your piccies? We want to see your bubba! 

to anyone that I haven't mentioned -  hello!

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- So sorry to hear that you had a bad day- just think your next birthday will be very different with wiggle smiling at you!!

Do you have any more scans now until D day?

I haven't packed anything and have a huge pile of things to pack that would last me months so need to cull a bit!! and have 1001 things to do at work tomorrow, fortunately acupuncture in the evening. Really looking forward to the break and sunshine  and to destress and have a wedding the following weekend when we return and then hopefully start my cycle the week after.

I did my progesterone this week, and repeated it 4 days after LH surge and then 7 days but my results were only 7 and 9, so not sure what was going on, and hoping that it is a blip and not stopped ovulating!!! There is always something to worry about.

Take care girls, sorry I don't have time for personals tonight.

L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Last night I wrote a really long message only for my pc to eat it before I had the chance to post    So, here goes again....  

Oh Lou I am so sorry you didn’t have a good birthday hun...  but at least the next day was better for you...see you can always rely on FF to make you feel better and what a lovely thought re the figurine...Thanks for your     for my FET...I’m going to need all the luck I can get...

JJ1...Have a fantastic time in Spain hun...just wish I was coming with you !  You go away and enjoy the rest and sunshine and try to forget all about tx till you come home...the break will do you good    

Sam...I was so sorry to hear about your Mum   how is she doing now ?  I hope she’s feeling much better very soon   You certainly had a c**p few days hun so I hope things have improved for you    

Maz...sending you some good luck vibes for the new clinic and starting tx with them         how are you enjoying BB ?  I’ve not been watching it myself but I do admit to being hooked on Any Dream Will Do on a Saturday night....I so hope Lee wins cos I would definitely pay money to go and see him on stage wearing a loin cloth !!!!!!!  Phew....what a body  

Emma...how are you doing...as Lou says, you have gone very quiet   Hope you are ok ?    

dcon-blu...how are you doing ...any news  ? 

Mickle.....How are you doing hun ?  I’m thinking of you..... 

Suzie B, Kimberley,Some1, Lastgirl, and anyone I’ve not mentioned...hello and I hope you are all ok ?   

My lovely GP put her foot in it the other day when I went asking for blood tests as requested by my clinic....she said it would be better if the clinic thawed my 3 frosties and then that would put an end to my trying to conceive and I could move on....by the sounds of it she has already decided that my FET isn’t going to work !!!     It wasn’t until I came home and sat and thought about what she said that I began to get really upset....  Does she really think this will be the end of it for me    I haven’t mentioned about maybe going for DE....she’s probably have a fit if she knew....  how can someone be so flippant when she knows how desperate I am for a baby    Maybe I’m just a bit touchy at the moment cos all I can think about is that 2 years ago today I was happily pg ?  Trying to look on the bright side though and praying big time one of these precious frosties is THE one....       

Love and baby dust to you all...  
Take care xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Holly sox-  I'm sure that you GP didn't mean to upset you, but when they catch you unawares and don't think before they speak it hurts- However I would challenge her at the next appt and say that she upset you by what she said and what did she mean, has she no faith in modern medicine or your body? after all she should be part of you support network in this!!!  Maybe say to her that you desperately want your FET to succeed but your overwhelming desire is to be a mum and if it doesn't succeed then you would consider TTC and being a mum with the help of donor eggs and see what she says. Just show her that you always have a plan and are one step ahead.  
Hollysox I am not familiar with FET do you take drugs as well? maybe we'll be cycling together I am short protocoling in July!!

Unfortunately some GP's are 'jack of all trades and masters of none' (in my opinion but then I guess working in an aucte hospital setting we get the misses and not the treated pts who are well and cured!)  my own GP is a lovely man and does all my blood forms, but he didn't even know what ICSI was, he said he knew what IVF was but hadn't heard of ICSI- bless him. I know when I went  about my miscarriage he was very helpful and practical in arranging an ERPC but not emotionally supportive.  I was so glad my donor's partner was there for that and to ask my questions.

Ladies hope that you are all well- I am on holidays now Yippee!!!  I went to accupuncture today and then came home for dinner and a bottle of wine (well I think I had 3/4 of it!!).  The next time I'll see the acu is to prepare for my next cycle. The poor man must think I have the hairiest legs but I promise I have a waxing appt tomorrow- didn't know whether to apologise to him but just didn't say anything!!

My donor's partner was wrecked tonight poor soul is nodding off here as he has just worked 24 continuous hours - and who said that the NHS was getting better and cared for its staff and pts!! and I had a huge list of things to do before going on hols and email to work!!! 

Take care
L xx


----------



## Hollysox

JJ1...thanks for your thoughts hun...I really appreciated reading them and you did make me feel better...I think basically gp's just dont have a clue when it comes to IVF etc...they dont understand the proceedures involved and certainly dont understand the stress and heartbreak it can cause when tx fails....I am looking forward to going to see her with my BFP result after using my frosties       Yes hun, I do have to take some drugs for my FET.  I start buserelin on day 21 then once AF shows up I take tablets to thicken my womb lining ready for the embryos to be implanted...  I go on the 19th of this month and will start d/regging on the 20th...so very definitely a chance we could be cycling together   I think an FET takes about 3 weeks from starting tx until ET.....   

I had to laugh at your story re the hairy legs    I'm sure you wont have traumatised the acupuncturist too much hun   Oh, your poor donors partner working 24 hours...that is out of order big time...No doubt he'll be sleeping for the next 24 hrs to catch up !

Anyway, you have a wonderful holiday....

Big hellos to everyone else out there...hope you are all ok today ?

Love and fairydust to all xxx xxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hollysox - agree with JJ1 re. your doctor not knowing what she is saying and that it's worth telling her how you felt when she said it. Your emotional wellbeing is so important in this treatment and she should respect whatever you want to do. It's your body, your life and your decision hun. I have a wonderful GP who is one of my most important cheerleaders in this, and he's a guy, and you deserve the same.   You tell her, girl! 

Lou - thanks for list update! Happy belated birthday wishes!   Sorry you had a crap day - fancy your family men watching football when you hate it!   but glad next day was more fun - sounds like you have some good friends around you.

Sam - how's your mum doing?  Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. I'm sure your girls smiling faces will help her feel better   

JJ1 - have a fab holiday!

Twiddling my thumbs here waiting for Day 1......and getting excited about another tx, esp. now I've put the man thing on the back burner (if there's one out there for me his bum must be sizzling by now!!) and put a hold on my match.com subscription for now   

Love to all - are there lots of people on holiday? it's quiet!

Maz xx


----------



## sarahz

Dear Lou & everyone

Apologies I post so irregularly - just wanted to say Im off for a third try next wk to Kiev so fingers crossed for me.  It's how to pass the time there which I find most difficult - taking laptop to play dvds & books & some nice M & S treats as the hotel food's pretty dire.  Have recently been busy with house-move, & have been away too, and leaving one job and starting another, so life's all go!  
Just heard my last-ex is getting married - can't really believe it, he was so commitment-phobe with me, ain't it just the way, he'll probably have babies next, then I really will feel vengeful!
...lots of love
Sarahz  xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi Sarah - good luck for next week! Know how you feel about the ex marraige etc - not fair, is it? 
Safe journey to Kiev and keep us posted if you can!

Maz xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...just a quickie from me today....I'm recovering from a lovely fall this morning and dont feel so good....I tripped up in the middle of a busy road and fell flat on my face...amazingly enough I haven't got a mark on my face except for a bump on my forehead....my knees, elbows and hands got the worst of it...Honesly, I wasn't drunk !!!!

Mazz....I wish my GP was as understanding as yours is...I will tell her next time I see her how much she upet me though....Oooh...not long till you start tx eh ?  Let's hope this time is THE one....     You mentioned Match.com.....is it just me or is anyone else scared by those ads  

Sarahz....good luck with your tx in Kiev this week hun....  You concentrate on what you are doing and put the ex to the back of your mind if you can....he's not important now...you are and so is the potential life you are about to create....       

I hope everyone else is doing ok this weekend....ugh...work tomorrow   I hate my job !!!!

Take care xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah wishing you all the luck in the world for your trip and next cycle.

Hollysox hope that your bruises are healing- you poor soul. Not long until you start your FET now!

Mazz-hope your ok?  Your match.com was funny although some of my friends have had great success on there and anotherfriend.com - out of the girls I know who do it there is only one that hasn't found Mr wonderful- one lot are engaged and living together, another friend has just moved to Ireland and in with her nice man, another friend is married and pregnant, my other friend has date after date, but maybe looking for Mr Impossible but she has plenty dates but they get their P45's pretty quickly.

Had a nice relaxing holiday, back to the grindstone on Monday !! and hopefully 3 weeks till AF and treatment!!!  

How are you all doing?
L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi JJ1 - glad you had a good holiday - what did you get up to? And great that it's 3 weeks till your treatment starts. Exciting! It's great you've got friends who met 'the one' through internet dating. I've decided I can come back to all that later - hopefully with a small person in tow in a few years! Hope work isn't too horrid on Monday  

I'm on day 4 now so going for a blood test Tuesday for baseline LH I think, then hopefully for a basting next Sat or following Monday and then it's back to the dreaded 2ww.......noooooooooo! My new clinic is just sooo much better - they actually ring me to tell me what to do next, rather than me ringing them 3 times a day, being left on hold and nobody getting back to me like it was at Care. And I get a choice of donors!

Where is everyone else? It's very quiet!
Maz 
xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies,

  I am so sorry i haven't been round much for the past few months, but i have been thinking of you all. The weeks are going by far to quickly.


Lou    How are you and bump doing? hope your well. How many weeks are you now?

JJ1  Hope your having a lovely holiday hun.

Hollysox    Hope you have recovered from your fall bless you. Good luck with starting your treatment on Tuesday. sending you lots of     

Emma    Hi hun hope your well.

Sarah    wishing you good luck with your treatment, hope you have a safe flight. Keep us posted.

Sam    I hope your mum is getting better. Hope you and your beautiful girls are doing well, they have grown so much.

  Hi to anyone ive missed.

As for me I'm doing really well. was very disappointed with my 3D scan they tried scanning me 3 separate times over 3 weeks hoping the baby would move positions. But i think baby is very comfortable where it is and didn't move! so they couldn't really see the baby's face at each attempt, they told me Ive got an anterior placenta with makes the scan harder along with the baby having it face snuggled right up against my placenta. It was still lovely to have done its just a shame i couldn't get any pics tho. 
  Ive got an appointment with my consultant on weds to discuss if i am able to have a normal delievery or have a c-section. So will let you know how it goes.

Hope you all are having a lovely weekend.

Speak to you soon

Kimberley x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Kimberely - great to hear from you, Wow nice to see the photo of your baby bump. You must be so excited.  I have heard mixed reports about 3D scans and the baby not being in position and then being too big.  You'll soon see your baby for real hope the consultation on wed goes well.

Mazz- Hope that the bloods are ok on Tues- the basting has come round quickly, it is good to ehar that you are confident with your clinic.  I think it makes a huge difference.  
I totally agree with you and the finding Mr Right/man thing - I'd be happy to meet someone in a year or two, and hopefully come as a package!!

Sarah- Sending you postitive wishes to Kiev

Dcon Blu- what did you decide to do with the men all offering to donate in the end?  What are you plans

Suzie- Did you hear back from the clinic abroad - have you made plans?

Mickle, Lou, Emma, Sam hope that you are all keeping well.

My holiday was very relaxing, although there weren't many nights we were in bed early!! My donor and his partner took good care of us, but I was just saying 'how on earth do people manage to travel with children and their luggage as well!!  I'm still dreading going back to work tomorrow, even with a tan! 

Yesterday my car got towed away which was hassle I could have done without!!and I still don't think I did anything wrong.... but £200 fine! I stayed very calm throughout it all.  It was also the 2nd anniversary of my Dad's death, but I was ok, had a few tears the days before. I guess you never know how you will feel, I have been thinking about my due date on my first baby, hopefully I'll be in the thick of my next cycle and have to focus and be staying positive.

L xx


----------



## mickle

Hi All,

Just a quick post just too let you know that I am OK and still with you all on this journey. 

I have been feeling a bit down so have not felt like posting, starting too feel a little better. I start some counselling in a few weeks.

Will do some personals soon.

Love Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle- thinking of you and hoping that the counselling will help you it is so hard at times.
I found it hit hard when I was least expecting it or expected to be over the hardest parts.

Take care hun .
L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Mickle - good to hear from you hon - have been thinking of you, hoping you are ok and also understanding this is not an easy time for you. It's good you are getting the support from the counselling. We are all here for you too when you need some cyber-hugs  

Maz 
xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi   I hope you are all feeling ok today ?

Well, my news is....I have started my tx for my FET   Did my 1st buserelin jab last night as well as starting my prednisolone tablets !  I go for a scan on 3rd July and then hopefully start my other tablets then....FET is scheduled for w/c 16th July so I am megga scared now....I dont want to think too much about this being my last chance with my own eggs so I'm trying to keep positive and am just so hoping this works for me this time...    

Mickle...I'm so sorry to hear that you have been feeling so down and hope it wont be long before you begin to feel a bit better...I'm sure the counselling will help you hun     sending you lots of love.... 

JJ1...sounds like you had a great holiday and that it has helped you get ready for tx...not long till you start now ?!         for your impending 'due date' hun....

Kimberley....what a lovely photo of your beautiful baby bump....I'm sorry your 3D scan didn't turn out so well....sounds like your little bubba may be camera shy  

Mazz...how are you doing hun ?  

Sarah...hope you are doing ok too ? 

Hellos also to Lou, Sam, Emma, Dcon-blu and anyone else I may have missed out....I hope you are all fine...

I competed in the Great Womens Run last Sunday and thoroughly enjoyed myself....my friend and I raised over £300 for Cancer Research between us so not bad going....Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## some1

Hello everyone!

Sorry I have been awol for a while.  I have been popping in to read what you are all up to, but haven't managed to post - sorry!

Hope you are all ok and nobody got flooded last week!

I have had a busy few days - saw the counsellor last week (after 3 attempts an appointment!!!) and it went really well.  I only realised afterwards that she didn't even mention father figures.  She was really easy to talk to and has given me some things to think about (in a good way!).  I then went off to Devon for the weekend for my baby sister's hen weekend - she made me have a surf lesson and I absolutely LOVED it !!! 

Then on Monday I went to see the sperm nurse!  It is all systems go (although at quite a slow pace).  She has 3 donors available, but won't match me until my CMV results come through.  She said she will be in touch to let me know if I have been matched by the end of July, then I should be able to start tx around Sept.  She offered me a bulk buying option for the sperm - I can either pay £300 for each lot (and get matched each time - which means a risk of a match not being available) or pay £1500 for enough sperm for 6 goes (if I am lucky enough to get pregnant before 6 goes I can keep the rest for potential siblings) - not sure what to do - what do you think?

My clinic is very low-tech - no scans or drugs, just OPK tests (first thing in th morning only) and single insemination the day after I get a +ve.  It seems a bit too simple really, but they have a 24% success rate so I guess I have to just trust them.

I am sorry this is such a me post - I have been desperate to share all this with someone who understands how it all feels.  Thanks for reading and I would really value any of your thoughts/comments.

Love Some1 xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hello eveyone, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you - I must admit I have been lurking for a while!

Some1
I'm also at a low tech clinic - but I have been having scans at the local hosp, but cons now said that i don't need them anymore.
I too only have 1 basting day after pos opk.

I paid £1500 for 10 ampules of sperm but I'm sure that cons said they have to be used within a year - I then still have to pay £360 for each insemination and extra for drugs. With the sperm shortage I think if you can afford it, its better to buy in bulk then you don't have to worry each month unless you're lucky enough for it to work first time.

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Roo


----------



## aweeze

Hello all - sorry I have been quiet lately  family problems plus I'm soooo busy I'm just about managing to do my mod stuff on here and not getting around to much in the way of personals!


Hi Roo - nice to have you with us! I'll add you to our list on the first page. 

Some1 - glad to hear things are moving on nicely for you now. Sperm at my clinic costs £250 per vial which would equate to what your clinic are charging for "bulk buy". A couple of points I would throw at you as things to ponder/questions to ask are: sometimes couples can fail to conceive if there is an incompatability between the sperm and the egg. If using a donor, different donors each time may negate that if it is a problem with one particular donor. The other thing is, what happens if you decide after 3 or 4 IUI's that you want to convert to IVF (hopefully you won't need to)?  Sometimes with bulk purchase, there is a restriction and sperm can only be used for IUI (it's to do with the freezing of embryo's created with donor sperm). Finally, what happens if you have bought enough for 6 attempts and then the sperm doesn't prepare as well as expected - my clinic always preferred me to have 2 vials for a tx as a precaution. Will they still have reserved enough for you for the six attempts? Your clinic may be able to answer all of these points simply or they may not even be points that concern you but I just thought I would throw them in the ring as food for thought! You clinics method is exactly the same as mine hun so don't worry about that - the bonus is that at 24% their success rate is higher (and I think in fact higher than the HFEA stats). Don't apologise for the me post either - we all have them! 

Hollysox - fab to hear that you have got going on your FET cycle hun and OMG they have got you on the preds early so hopefully if NKC has been the problem, they should be well and truly surpressed ready for ET! What dosage did they put you on in the end? Next big step I guess is the big thaw. Will be keeping fingers firmly crossed for you 

Mickle sweetie - I'm so sorry you have had such a tough time of it. I have thought of you often and I truly hope that the counselling helps and you start to feel better soon 

JJ1 - I'm so jealous that you had a lovely holiday but I know you deserved and needed it hun. Pants about the fine, anniversary and impending EDD but at least you are heading towards your next tx so that is something positive to focus on   

Kimberley - lovely bump pic hun. A friend took one of me at 23wks but hasn't been able to send it to me to post so I can't share mine as yet and in anyway, I'm 25wks now so it would be a bit out of date! Interesting about your 3D pic probs as it's something I have been considering - not sure whether to or not! Mind you there is so much to ponder even down to which baby bath to buy!!! I have been ebaying and got a lovely Fisher Price baby bouncer chair and am gradually gathering various bits and pieces. I've got my 25wk check on Friday and am going to ask about a home birth as I really don't rate our hospital very highly and I'd quite like to get in a pool but I know that if I go to the hospital the chance of that happening are very slim as it's always in use or not enough staff to allow it - no-one I know has managed it yet! How did you get on at your appointment - do you think you will avoid a c-section?

Mazzz - how did the bt go? Do you know when basting will be? Sending you lots of     for good luck on this cycle hun. 

Sarah - I guess you are probably in Kiev at the moment. Hope evrything is all going to plan and you'll be home soon with precious cargo aboard    

Sam - how is your Mum doing hunny and those beautiful girls? What about the house - any interest yet? 

Emma - I'm guessing that things are going well with NM as you haven't been this AWOL in a loooonnnnnnnggggg time  

To anyone I've missed - whoops sorry and a big hello!

As I said at the start things are quite chaotic for me at the moment and there are plenty of problems thrown into the chaos as well. 

My cousin is getting married on 7.7.07 and I am so pleased that I managed to find something to wear at the weekend in Mamas & Papas. Even better is that it's a weddng outfit that in no way resembles a marquee - whoo hoo!

Oh and  ope you don't mind me sharing with you that Wiggle is beautifully active at the mo and I can now balance the TV control on my bump and watch it jump! It's my new favourite past-time. Better still, my Mum was able to put her hand on my tum and got 3 lovely kicks back at her last weekend - I was so chuffed to be able to share it with someone!

Anyway - I don't post in ages and then look at the length of this one!  My Mum as a saying that would be appropriate but is way to rude to post on here   

Bye for now  

Lou
XX


----------



## Mazzzz

Emma - glad to hear all is going well with NM! Good to hear from you. Am assuming Lottie is a cat..?

I should indeed be on 2ww now but clinic rang on Friday to say LH didn't surge high enough so have had to abandon this cycle  
Disappointed but already counting down to next one. I can see that a great deal of patience and a high frustration tolerance level is required for this fertility game!


Happy Sunday everyone  
Maz xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
Sorry I've been a rubbish FF.
Maz - So sorry to hear that your cycle has been abandonned. Keep looking forward - it's the only way. Hugs coming your way.

Emma - 3 months - go girl!!!!

Lou - I really miss being pg, especially with the fashion for smock tops this summer! I loved my 4D scan but my friends son and daughter in law had one this week at the same place and it wasn't as clear as mine because the baby turned to face her spine. 25 weeks - it doesn't seem like yesterday.... does it seem real now?

As for me, mum had a week in hospital and then they discharged her saying that the rest of the tests can be done as an out patient. She was due to have an angiogram this week but after four hours waiting on a trolley they cancelled it as they'd run out of time! So they still don't know what is causing the original symptoms, how much damage was done and are now not sure if it was a heart attack or not.

The girls are still great, rolling over everywhere. Amelie is able to push up onto all fours and Libby is nearly sitting unaided. They eat anything I give them. Can't wait until they're feeding themselves.

I'm back at work now so things are a little hectic with the girls, mum and trying to sell the house. Which is a bit stop, start. Had a viewing yesrday and they seemed to like it. Am now with an estate agent.

Have to go sorry, have bottles to make.

Love to all I've missed

Sam xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for the welcome

Can't believe the rain has finally stopped !

Maz - so sorry that your'e cycle has been abandoned, It must be so frustrating

some1 - Have you decided what you're going to do re: sperm ? I didn't think about converting to IVF - it wasn't even discussed by my GP or consultant ~ I don't think I asked enough questions before I started treatment, I wish I'd found this site earlier and would have been a lot more clued up.

Sam - I bought a lovely smock top a couple of months ago and thought that will also do when I'm pregnant - doesn't look likely this year    unless we get an Indian summer.

As for me, just had my LH surge so should be basted tomorrow evening - roll on the dreaded 2ww !!

Hope you're all well

roo xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone     sorry I have been awol for a few days but work has been a nightmare and just really busy in general....thankfully I now have some time off work and can spend  time catching up with you all...

Lou..hi hun  sounds like you have been having a pretty busy time yourself...I hope you are keeping well and what wonderful news about Wiggle giving your mum some lovely kicks....Like you I am hoping they have started me on the Preds soon enough to check any possible NKC in plenty of time....he has me on 10mg a day....     

Maz...  I was so sorry to hear that they had to abandon your last cycle....better luck with your next one though....       

Sam...how are you coping with your mum being ill, your job and the house move on top of taking care of those beautiful girls of yours ?  Your life sounds so hectic hun...I hope everything settles down soon though and hope your mum is feeling much better by now...   

Roo...hi !   Wishing you tons of good luck for your 2ww    

Some1...have they got your CMV results yet and found you a suitable donor ?  I hope so......    

Emma...3 months with the NM !!!  Congrats    How did Lottie get on with the kittens ?  

Mickle....hugs to you and hope you are doing ok ?   

Kimberley and bump.....hope you are both doing fine too...  

JJ1....I hope you are feeling ok hun....cant be long until you start  tx again ?        

Sarahz, Dcon-blu, Suzie, and anyone else I have missed...hope you are all ok too...    

Me, well, on day 8 of d/regging and feel a bit miserable today   no particular reason...just do...af is imminent so maybe that’s why ?  

Take care girls.....love Sharon


----------



## Mazzzz

Sam - 4 hours on a trolley, omigod - that is dreadful! Your poor mum. Good luck with the house, and not long till the summer hols! I'm counting down already....
Emma - oops! I must have joined the group long after you said who Lottie is - must say I've wondered cos of your ID!
Roo - Happy B-Day! and good luck for your 2ww     
Sharon -sorry to hear you're down. I don't know what d/regging or NKC are but hope it's not something horrible! Is the first one injections? Hope you feel better soon hun 
Lou - cool. a wiggly Wiggle! great that your mum could feel the kicks - a proud granny-to-be   Not long now!
Hello Some1, JJ1, Mickle, Sarahz, Kimberley, Lastgirl, Dcon Blue, Suzie B and anyone else I've missed  

I have a question for any of you who are doing or who have done IUIs - if you're doing a natural cycle, ie. no meds, can they not do a scan anyway to see if there is a follicle and give you an HCG or HGC (I forget which it is) just to make sure you ovulate? I just had bloods to check LH surge but when I had Clomid last time I had scans and a shot. I understand having scans to check for multiple follies but can't you have them anyway in a natural cycle? I think I'm repeating myself now! Basically the nurse said I have to go in for a progesterone blood test Thursday to see if I actually did ovulate - and if I did that's a whole egg and month wasted!!!!   I dont' want the same thing to happen again just because I have a weak LH surge. Anyone know about this?

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been AWOL for a bit, madly busy and then away at my donor and his partner's for weekend in the rain.

Mazz- So sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled- it is awful when you plan ahead and get yourself emotionally prepared. I don't know anything about IUI and whether they can give you drugs/scan perhaps ring your clinic, as it does sound sensible and logical- I know when you have a monitored cycle they scan you before your LH surge and see what is happening to the follicle(s).

Sam- I hope that your Mum is feeling better ^hugne^ poor soul it is so worrying having a sick relative.

Hollysox- Glad to hear you are having a rest soon, and that your DRing is zipping along- with FET do you do exactly the same as IVF but no stimming/trigger?

Sarah- Thinking of you and hope that the cycle is going well. You must be on 2WW by now .

Lou- Are you going to have a 3D/4D scan of wiggle? mind you if you don't want to see/know the sex it might be difficult.

Mickle- hope that the counselling helped you, take care hun.

Some1-Any update on your donor?

Roo- . Let's hope you'll be needing that trendy smock ! 

Emma- it must be lurve by now! Have you mentioned children with your NM? My friend had another dot.com date and on his second date he said to her that his family wanted to know if she wanted children etc and were relieved to hear that she was younger than him- she's 36- she said nothing like pressure on a new relationship with the mother and sister all part of it!!

Kimberley,Dcon-blu, Suzie- Hi to you all and hope that you are all well

My donor is here this evening and going to donate  at the clinic tomorrow so that we have some back up in the freezer iF all goes pear shaped on EC day or he cannot get the day off work. He keeps asking about the date he'll be needed on- looking back I went to EC 14 days after stimming (poor slow responder being an old girl!!) as he keeps saying he needs 3 days abstinence notice as well.

I have an interview for a new job next week, same grade but more job security and hopefully satisfaction! - not sure if I want it, I always feel like this when I get to this stage- but it will be different and new challenges - and then I think it is bad applying for a job and trying to get pregnant, but then I have given 20 years to the NHS so what is a few months mat leave, but it just wouldn't be this Trust that would take the hit! What is meant to be will be I guess and I have to get it first.

Take care and love to you all

L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls...just a quick one from me today

Maz, in answer to your question about natural IUI treatments....I had 2 natural cycles after the drugs over stimulated me and I got too many follies   My clinic at the time did scan me to monitor the follies and their sizes and they also got me to do the hcg trigger jab....then about 24-36 hours later I had my IUI tx.  All clinics do things slightly differently though.  Cant you ask them to scan you anyway ?  Hope everything works out for you hun....   

JJ1...thank you for my hug   You asked about FET....yep you are right, no stims or trigger jab to do this time...I am d/regging at the mo and AF has turned up today as the clinic said it would   Once they scan me on Tuesday I will hopefully start the progynova tablets to thicken my womb lining...once that is thick enough and my frosties are thawed safely I will have my FET....sounds easy...just hope everything falls into place....    Hope your donor manages his donation tomorrow without any trouble     Good idea to have some frozen in reserve  

Gotta run for now though but will catch up again tomorrow....
xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls
just a quickie, to say Hello

Hollysox- you make FET sound so simple, I do hope it goes just like that for you.

My donor did his deed today ! They do a freeze thaw test so he'll have the results in a few days. He said it was very busy at the clinic wiht the men waiting!

Take care
L xx


----------



## Hollysox

I agree...FET does seem so simple compared to the whole IVF fresh cycle...still have the major worry of whether my frosties will actually make the thaw though....Please God, let them make the thaw              

Pleased your donor managed ok yesterday   All those poor fellas waiting to do the same...how must they feel     Bless them all though cos we couldn't do without them..... 

Hope everyone is having an ok day ?  I have been doing housework today...yeah I know, how exciting...  Got a pile of ironing there screaming my name....'I cant hear you'


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma - I saw (morning TV) somewhere that the story line goes that way, they co-parent! But I hope that the reveal all the trials and tribulations, 6 month quarantine by not being 'partners' etc.  I was thinking this morning on my way to work if!! (when) I get pregnant I bet everyone will say 'Oh I bet she's done a Violet- but who's her Sean!' never mind, or else they'll think I got the idea from Corrie!!

Hope you are all well
L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Know what you mean - I thought that too, that people will think I'm doing a Violet! Could see that storyline brewing for a few weeks now, then she finally came out with it. Not sure how I feel about it actually. Good I suppose that it's more in public awareness, but at the same time I hope they deal with it sensitively with good balance.

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

We are quiet on here, hope that you all had a good weekend, and everything is going well.

Roo  Hope the 2WW is going ok

Mazz - Did you manage to find out about natural iui at your clinic?

Hollysox - Hope the scan goes well well on Tues and you can start this cycle. We could be cycling around the same time.  I think my AF should arrive on Thurs/Fri!! I have an interview on Thurs just my luck it will come 10 mins before!!

Sarah- How was Kiev and your treatment? Hope you are ok.

Hi to Lou, Sam, Mickle, dcon blu,some1,Kimberley, Emma, suzie and everyone else 

L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi,

Basting went ok, but don't feel too hopeful when consultant gives you your next prescription of clomid before he does anything else !!
I asked him if there was anything else I could do and he replied unfortunately there isn't a pill to make you 18 again !

I hope everyone is ok - must dash gotta go to work

roo x


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies,

  It's been quite on here the last few days, hope you all had a lovely weekend.

  JJ1  Good luck for your interview this week let us know how it goes.

  Roo  I'm sending you lots of      for your   try and relax as much as you can.

  Sam  Hope you and your girls are doing well.

  Emma Hope your ok, so pleased things are going well with your NM.

  Hollysox  How did your scan go today? hope it went well.

  Lou  Hi hun hope you and bump are doing well. How did your 25 wk check go?


  Hi to anyone i've missed

  As for me everything is going well, still hav'ent been told if i can have a normal delievery or a c-section yet, i have to have a  36 week growth scan on the 18th to see how big baby is as i am measuring 2 weeks ahead and they think its a big baby. So have to see consultant straight after scan and will find out more then.

Speak to you all soon

Kimberley x x x


----------



## sarahz

Hi Everyone - sorry been quiet.  Feel pretty low as had third pregnancy confirmed by home test and blood test Friday, following by second blood test which revealed HCG decreasing, therefore instructed to stop meds and it's all over.  Again, this is my third time of experiencing the same outcome.

  As Im having appointment with clinic on Sat, Im going armed with questions - can anyone point me in right direction here about recurring early miscarriage, particularly after embryo transfer for women in their 40s?  
Many thanks - sorry, rushed for time...Sarahz


----------



## aweeze

This is just a quickie from me as I'm and work and have LOADS to do!

Just wanted to send a  to Sarah - so sorry hunny. I would suggest that you look at immunology testing - it is a bit of a minefield though! Take a look at the threads on the immune issues board here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 and I would recommend getting hold of Dr Beer's book "Is your body baby friendly" which looks at immune issues, recurrent m/c and IVF failure. I had basic tests done through my GP - mainly the clotting stuff. In the end they all came back clear and rather than test me for NK Cell issues which can be expensive, they opted to treat me with steroids just in case. As you know Wiggle stuck and is doing well so I will never know whether it was the steroids or not but it makes sense to me. JJ1 had extensive testing carried out in London so I'm sure she will be along soon with some more pointers.

Ladies - I am off for a while as I have a wedding to attend at St Mawes Castle in Cornwall and my family have rented a cottage down there. Hopefully we will stay until next Thursday if the weather is nice  ! I will try and update the list tonight but have lots to get done so may not get around to it.

Roo - good luck for your 2WW 

Kimberley - nice to hear from you this week and glad you got your pram sorted - very exciting!

Hollysox - hope the scan went well

JJ1 - fingers crossed the interview went well - and AF turns up on time!

Emma - Glad all is going well with NM. I'm a bit  about the coronation street story as I think they have missed a very decent opportunity to bring many of the issues surrounding donor sperm etc to the fore! No doubt Violet will fall pg on the first basting too 

Mazzzz - should have responded sooner to your question but I did natural IUI and the way it worked for me was, I rang as soon as AF arrived, I would then have a scan around day 10 to check follie growth and then I would start on the OPK's until they detected an LH surge, I would then call the clinic and book in for basting. On the day of basting, they would scan me and confirm whether that all was Ok to go ahead i.e. follie was ready to pop or had just popped and then they would do the deed! I really don't understand why they would cancel on a "weak" LH surge. As far as I knew, a surge is a surge! I think that in all my dealings with my clinic was to never be afraid to ask the questions and if you feel strongly about something push for it. If they come back with a good reason why not to do something i.e. trigger jab then fine but push for answers and if you're still not satisfied, then speak to someone e.g. consultant that can give you the answers. Remember that you are not just a patient but a customer too (can you tell I'm get a bit ranty about customer service levels )

Right this was supposed to be quick and I've already spent half an hour on it!!!! So a BIG hello to anyone I haven't mentioned and take care all!

Lou
XXX


----------



## sarahz

Many thanks Lou, that's very helpful - the more info re recurrent miscarriage the better, thanks all.  Szx


----------



## Roo67

Hi,
Thanks for all the good luck messages.

Sarah -   So sorry - good luck for your appointment on Sat - hope you get some answers.
Aweeze - Have a great time in Cornwall - hope its not too wet. 
Kimberly - not long to go now

I've not watched Corrie for a while but I might have a peek now - I agree - I'm sure violet will fall pregnant on 1st attempt, makes for more exciting telly I guess.

2ww is going slowly - been having really wierd pains for the last couple of days low down on abdo - trying not to build hopes up too much though, really busy at work so not much relaxing for me i'm afraid.

Hope everyone else is OK

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah - I'm so sorry to hear about you loss  have been thinking about you while you were away. I went to Mr ******* who specialised in recurrent miscarriages he has clinics in Harley street and around London, Ashford and Surrey http://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/research.html He is a lovely man and very knowledgeable and I would recommned him, he tests for immunology, Natural killer cells etc I also got an appt within a few weeks and he came recommended by the gynae consultant I work with, you could go and have a consultation without bloods I guess my blood tests and appt were 1500 pounds, some girls on the immune thread have organised them theirselves at about half the price.

There are other people who also go to St Mary's recurrent m/c clinic Prof Reagen and Dr Rai apparently they work very differently you need a GP referral letter, and I was told by the sec that the waiting list was 6 months!

What does the Bridge say about it? when i was there Mr Shaw said that he could also testing for NK cells, also Mr ******* said that he worked in conjunction with other clinics as he doesn't do IVF- also has no vested interested in it- which is what I disliked about the Bridge, who were pushing me for PGD, blastocytes etc when it wasn't an option as I never produced that amount of eggs to test. LondonLou is a great source of info on this subject you'll find her on the London Girls TTC thread and Immune thread. There is a Dr Thun at the Lister that speciailses in m/c and Immune issues and a Dr George at Care in Nottingham.

Mazz-  for the 2WW when is D day?

Lou- enjoy the wedding and take it easy.

Kimberley- glad to see all is well

Hi to everyone else

Well AF arrived just before interview (didn't get the job but then realised that I didn't want it as I wasn't disappointed, was told I was appointable and second choice but another person had some wider experience, which is fair enough). It was funny as the panel (all women) were talking about one of the areas having lots of mat leave at present, I thought little do they know as soon as I leave here I'm in the cab to IVF clinic!!

When to the clinic had my bloods and FSH 8.3 so lower than last time of 9.4! I have to go back to the clinic at 0730 for scan and more bloods and then start the drugs. Am so excited and have positive vibes but I did see that my cytokines TNF-a was 30 and it said High, so will ask about this - darn NK cells!!

My donor went last week and banked some sperm as frozen back up at this clinic and he was in the millions now so that was great and best ever results. He also found a good IVF male acupuncturist near him and has confidence in him, who also said that he should relax more as it deflects energy from the sperm. So he has told his partner no more housework, laundry and he needed to relax more, his partner said if he relaxed at home anymore he'd be comatosed!

Met some friends for dinner and a drink in a pub this evening, and as a non smoker it is fab and so pleasant!

Take care L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...I have some days off work now so can catch up with you all....

Sarahz....I am so sorry to hear your news   As far as advice goes I think Lou and JJ1 have pointed you in the right direction...I just pray you get some answers when you have your appointment hun....Although I have only been pg once and m/c once I begged my consultant for steroids this time incase I have NKC ( my clinic wont test for them) I know the steroids aren't a miracle cure but I am willing to try anything now...Take care of yourself hun and you are in my thoughts...  

JJ1....Good luck for this attempt hun.....everything sounds like it is fitting into place nicely       Well done on getting that FSH down too   Do you have any ideas when EC will be yet ?  

Roo....sending you lots of good luck vibes for the remainder of your 2ww          Not long to go now hun...... 

Lou...have a lovely time at the wedding and in Cornwall...I hope the weather is nice and you and Wiggle enjoy the break with you family....  

Kimberley....good luck for your next scan on the 18th hun....What would you rather have ?  A natural delivery or a c-section ?    

Mazz...how you doing hun ?      

My scan on Tuesday went fine and I have now been able to reduce the buserelin and start my progynova tablets...I go back on Thursday 12th for another scan so hopefully by then my lining will have started to thicken      I am trying not to think too far ahead with this attempt and am staying calm for now....  I had some acupuncture last night so that seems to have helped calm my down too  

Anyway, better run for now....take care everyone and sorry if I haven't mentioned you by name   Have a good weekend...lets hope the rain eases up a bit eh ?


----------



## sarahz

many thanks everyone for your kind words & helpful info - had Bridge appointment & Dr Martha thinks problem is more connected to my high blood pressure which Im on meds for, than immune or other issues. I feel Ive largely got to trust her judgement as she's the expert. But will continue to read up on immune or other issues, & am readying Prof Reagan's helpful book Miscarriage.  Agreed with me to refer me to Prof Reagan at St Mary's so I can get as much info as possible before deciding what next.  But she did acknowledge adding heparin/clexane.  At least I feel Ive got something to focus on now, so doesn't feel quite so bleak!  Thanks very much again, this board is so helpful.

Enjoy the bit of sun we've got.
Sx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah so glad that your appt was helpful and gave you pointers, it is when they said and say 'I don't know' that i found hard and hopefully prof Reagan will be able to help as well.

Hollysox- I do hope that your scan goes well on Tues, if so when would you have ET?

I started yesterday had to for 0730 and then went to work for an hour and a half and then back for a scan, saw the Dr and the nurse, bought a day's supply of drugs (they chop and change them so recommend not buying lots in adavcne). I will be on puregon, menoral and cetrotide apparently.

I started on puregon 600 IU. They rang back and said bloods were fine to progress.  I was at the clinic for 3 1/2 hours in the day, so worked later!  I am really thinking if is like that most days working and tx is very difficult.  My donor's partner gave me the jab yesterday evening.  I was back this morning at 0830 ( the blood lab was very busy there were 22 people in front of me and we were all there at opening time).  The nurse then just phoned me and said to take 600 IU now, so I rushed up to my donors partner workplace and he gave them to me.  I get a lie in tomorrow they don't open the blood lab until 0900!!!

On Monday as well I need all my immune bloods and NK cells redoing (I hope it isn't another 1500 pounds !!) so again can't go till 0900- when I am supposed to be at work!


Desperately trying to drink the 2 litres of water and 1 litre of milk.

Hope you are all well and enoying the sunshine
L x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....hope you are all ok today ?

Sarah, I am so pleased that you found your appointment helpful and now have something to focus on...Good luck for your appointment with Prof Reagan too, hope you get to see her very soon      

JJ1....crickey, you are having a bit of a time with your bloods hun....I hope everything goes great for this tx though....    When will they be looking at ET for you ?  Providing everything goes ok for me, mine is scheduled for w/c 16th.....OMG........thats NEXT WEEK     I will hopefully find out more on Thursday when I go for my second scan...so, fingers crossed...   

Take care everyone.....xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls Just a quick post as heading off to bed soon- Hollysox we could be having ET around the same time ish, if all goes well.  

Sarah- I hope that you are getting love and support

I had 3 follies on scan this morning, got butchered by the phlebotomist, had blood dripping down my arm when sitting in the waiting rooom later, so big bruise!!  I then got the call from the clinic when I was at work and just about to finish to get my prescription for clomid and take it, and take the 600 IU of puregon asap. So I went to the chemist on my way out and got clomid and then met my donor and his partner in a pub nearby.  

My donor's partner and I then disappeared to the disabled toilet and did 'the deed' - if only they knew!!  The joys of this IVF business.  

Take care and hope you are all ok.
L xx


----------



## Hollysox

JJ1...oh we will hopefully be cycle buddies then...    

How's the arm after the bloods taken yesterday ?  What are they doing to you hun ? Ah you are so right....the joys of fertility tx are endless     When's your next scan then ?  Here's a special follie developing and growing dance for you.....        

Hope everyone else is doing ok today ?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Hollysox 

Thanks for the cute dancer - I hope it get those follies dancing. My next scan is tomorrow morning and bloods and repeating all my NK cells so lots of blood!! I hope that they don't  say abandone cycle etc.  I am sick of getting up at 0600 to queue up for bloods the lab opens at 0730 and no matter how early I get up I never make it to the front - I think they must camp out there overnight!!- 22nd in line, then 18th and today I was 14th!  

I then had to go back to the clinic this afternoon to collect more drugs and then I couldn't get hold of my donor's partner  to arrange some clandestine meeting to jab me, as they were on the tube, so I was in a panic at the clinic as they say 'inject it now' so I was in a panic but the lovely nurse gave it to me. Then I headed for acupuncture, lying there I thought no more horrid things to do today. I'm also sick of eating protein +++, drinking milk and litres and litres of water.  My stomach is huge I look 6 months pregnant, hopefully it is the fluid but thing all this eating protein will have piled pounds on. 

Hollysox I do hope that your scan goes well and the lining is thickening up nicely. I bought a hypnotherapy CD that some of the ff girls recommended and before was told to visualise red before ET and then blue after ET!!  Anything is worth a try. 

Sarah- I hope you are ok hun and focusing forwards.

We are quiet on here- where has everyone gone!!!

Take care
L x


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies,


  Hope your all well, it's very quite here at the moment.

  Lou  -  Hope your having a lovely break away.

  JJ1  -  Hope your scan went well and thay havent been butchering your arm again bless you.

  Hollysox  - Hope your scan went well today to. Sending you both lots of    

Hi to everyone else hope your all well. 

speak to you all soon

Kimberley x x x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well,

Hollysox & JJ1 how did your scans go?

As you can see I'm currently on CD 30 now and is 15 days since basting ~ I did a test yesterday morning that was neg (cheapo test from internet) have resisted the temptation to go buy another today, feel like AF is just about to start so not feeling too hopeful.  - but as they say its not over til the   shows her face

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi 

Roo I really hope that you test proves positive- I swear by ClearBlue digital as got a neg on the same urine with First Response. 

Hollysox - How was you scan? Do you know you basting day? How is the lining doing?

Kimberley have you got everything ready for your baby?  You must be so excited.

I was exhausted yesterday~!!!  I went for my scan yesterday, with my donors partner, I have 3-4 follicles- I was disappointed but the Dr tried to explain that it is harder each time and also that it is more important to have good quality and not quantity.  He also tried to tell me not to get too hung up (neurotic me!! ) on blood results (as I sit there with my book writing everything down!), I started on Viagra, clomid and continue with the 600 IU of puregon.  

Then we had to got for cytokines bloods again- I wasn't great having the bloods done but they did take 90 mls! I came over a but flushed, and the blood was coming slowly and everytime the phlebotomist changed a bottle it stopped so my donor's partner intervened and gave him a hand.  I then spent the whole cab journey to work crying , I phoned my GP and he gave me a sick note in advance from egg collection to test date and beyond (10 August).  I was in bed before 10pm!!  This morning I got to the blood lab and even though it was 0715 I was still 8th in the queue and it doesn't even open till 730!  

I then went to work, got my call at 1500ish to go back and get the drugs (you don't collect the days in the morning as they change them from day to day) and give it asap so rushed out of work and then went back to the clinic, back to work to get my donor's partner to jab me, and then an hour later left to go for hypnotherapy- now exhausted.

Glad there isn't too many days of this left!! My due date for my   is Monday so apprehensive about this, don't know whether to work or take holiday but as the hypnotherapist said you must have a plan of what to do or allow yourself moments at set time.

Take care love to you all
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, 
Well Af reared her ugly head this morning and to say I am devastated is an understatement. It’s a good job I can touch type as I can’t see the keyboard for tears. 
This is my 4th failed IUI and just feel that it will never happen and I am just wasting my time and money. Don’t know if I can go on and face more disappointment month after month.
My cons has upped my clomid to 150mg this month, didn’t have a scan last month but earlier scans showed I was producing good sized follies so don’t know whether this is a good idea.

Sorry that this is such a miserable post hope everyone else is doing better than me

Roo xx


----------



## Hollysox

Roo...just popped on ff and saw your post....I am so, so sorry to hear you got a neg result      My heart goes out to you hun....  I wish I could say something to help you feel a bit better but know there is nothing...just know that you are in my thoughts and I really pray that your dream will come true very very soon....

My scan went fine yesterday and my lining is 'lovely'.....so, providing my snowbabies thaw ok FET is scheduled for next Friday....they are ringing me on Wednesday to let me know how my frosties are doing so everything is crossed they survive        

Gotta go back to work now   but will catch up properly later on today or tomorrow....take care everyone...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo - I just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear your sad news ^Hugme^ , I checked on and hoped that it would be different.  Thinking of you.  Do you have a counsellor at your clinic? I found it good to talk in confidence as you have to keep face in life so much and very little space to share it.  Would you consider IVF? my friend had 6 negative IUI's and then got pregnant on every IVF attempt, she said in the long run it was more cost effective for her, but she also had polycystic ovaries.

Hollysox great news about your lining and now just the thawing- I see this TTC journey as hurdles and each time you get over one there is the next to jump but if you look at the whole journey in one it is too overwhelming!

I had a frantic day- at the clinic for 0730 bloods, then fortunately my donor's partner was off today and he such a godsend he went to the clinic and collected my drugs when they call to say what they had decided-tthey have added cetrotide injections, still on puregon and also now celaxne injections- dexamethosome tablets,aspirin and clomid- then he came to my workplace and injected me.  I should be rattling, day 8 and counting !!!  Still no scan tomorrow!!.

In the waiting room this morning the girls (and there are about 30 of them) were comparing tummies and bruises from injecting, and talking about a dodgy phlebotomist!  Some girls are on twice daily bloods.  I realise how lucky I am to have my donor's partner to give me the injections and is very skilled at it.  He then toured around London to get the steroids as everywhere had prednisilone but not dex!  and then I came home and he'd cleaned the house, changed the beds, lit the candles and lost his bank card in the process! Heading off to see his partner for the weekend- the poor man must be sick of the sight of me.

Take care and have a good weekend everyone
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for your kind words, It means so much to me, knowing people understand how hard this journey can be, I'm feeling a little better today - was on a night shift last night and the girls that I work with were lovely, got a really big hug off one of them that was just what I needed - some of them get more excited than me each month. But some don't understand and just think I should go out more and pick men up on a sat night.


Holllysox, good news about your lining~I'll keep everything crossed that your frosties thaw well and that FET goes ahead as planned this week.

JJ1 - I did see a counsellor at the very beginning and have been thinking of contacting her again as I'm finding this much harder each month. I have started to think about IVF also but my clinic only does DIUI but could keep the same consultant and go to the hosp, I'll go ahead with the next cycle and have a chat with him when I next see him and see what he says. I know what you're saying about more cost effective in the long run but have another 6 samples frozen that I've paid for - so don't really know what to do.
Your treatment sounds so complicated, bloods each day, changing drugs etc your donor sounds fantastic and so supportive, whats the story there - if you don't mind me asking.

I have been wondering how you all decided on what treatment IUI or IVF. did most of you start off with DIUI and then convert to IVF - was this your decision or was it your clinics? 

Going for a meal with 4 couples tonight for a 40th birthday - should be an ok night at least I can have a wee drink or 2 

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Roo xx


----------



## some1

Hello

So sorry I'm so rubbish at keeping in touch (I seem to start every post with something along these lines  .

JJ1 - your treatment sound very stressful - I am so glad that you have got such great support from your donor and donor's partner 

Roo - so sorry it was a BFN  - hope you enjoy your night out tonight

Hollysox - hope your lining is getting lovelier by the minute and your snowbabies warm up nicely    

Kimberley -  hope your growth scan goes okay on the 18th - not long to go now ! - you'll be meeting your little wonder before you know it! 

Hello to Lou, Mazz, Sarahz and everyone else - hope you are all doing okay!

I'm a bit in limbo at the moment - I spoke to the 'sperm lady' last week and she is hoping to be able to match me at the end of the month - not sure if I will be starting treatment straight away though (she mentioned October - I think some of their donors are still in their 6 month quarantine period) - at least it gives me more time to save some pennies - think positive! 

Love Some1
xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...hope you are all doing ok today ?

JJ1...goodness your tx sounds so stressful hun but so long as it works that is the main thing....How are things coming along on the follie front ?  Definitely quality rather than quantity     Can I send you a special hug today as it would have been your babies due date I think....  I hope you have been able to spend the day with time to yourself hun and that maybe you have marked the day in a special way....  

Roo...how are you doing hun...have you been able to see the counsellor again ?  It definitely helps to talk to someone as the stress and heartache that goes with this tx can be overwhelming....You asked about the conversion to IVF....for me, I'd had 6 failed UIU's and my consultant said I could have another 6 or go onto IVF so I chose to go the IVF route as I thought it would give me a better chance....

Some1...hi hun...hope they find you a match very soon and you can get started again      

Lou...how are you and Wiggle doing ?  Ok I hope ..... 

Kimberley...oh, not long to wait for your scan now to find out whether you need a c-section or not.....     let us know how you get on ok ?

Sarahz..how are you doing hun ? Ok I hope ?    

Mazzzz...you too hun, how's it going ?    

I'm just praying for my frosties to thaw ok on Wednesday....       My consultant wants me to stop the prednisolone before ET which I am not happy about but he wont budge on the matter...  He didn't wnat me on them in the first place so......

Anyway, will let you all know what happens Wednesday.....fingers crossed....

Take care everyone xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Thanks for you pm's and good wishes, it really meant a lot to me.

Hollysox- I really hope that the frosties are ok.  Great news on your lining.  

Roo-Are you able to move the sperm to where they do IVF if you wanted, I was told I could move sperm wherever I wanted? and it is registered by **** to you.

Well I have had a busy day, had hoped that I'd be triggering today but no luck.  I still have 3 follies, but my lining is very thin and only 5.4 mm so after started injecting drugs at 0600, then my donors partner took my bloods for me an hour later, I sat on the steps of the accupuncture clinic and the lady fitted me in for an extra session. I came  home then we were called back to get 600 more Puregon, more bloods and a scan.  I lost it when I got to the clinic and they said that they had run out of Puregon and to have Gonal F in stead. I said I must be able to get some in London.  

Anyway, we disappeared into the loo at the clinic and he took my bloods and said to stop crying as I would get myself stressed and all the other ladies waiting for ET, scans etc . The loo at the clinic is a bit like a shooting gallery as there are more women queuing up with needles and drugs, than wanting to pee! He ran the bloods round to the lab, and then went to a pharamcy and reserved the last box of Puregon they had in the shop, came back got a private prescription and went and collected it for me, we then disappeared to the loo again, had it. and I felt much calmer.  Then scan!! 

The lining is thin, I asked about taking extra Viagra but am on max dose, then I asked about the drug that you are on Hollysox, but as you have it for oestrogen as well and so it is not used when cycling only for FET.  He then said that there might be something wrong with the lining, and also whether I would consider something else, IUI is not an option for us as sperm count too low. I asked about EC and freezing them and then sorting the lining out, but he said with only 3 follicles it wouldn't be advisable.  Tomorrow will be D day, but I think I should carry on and see it thorugh to the end even if I have a 1% chance I have come so far. I know it is expensive but it could be my baby in there.

We came home exhausted and went for a nap, I was then worken with a call to go back to the clinic to inject some Menorial and Cetrotide. So back I went to collect it as they were closing. So tomorrow morning it is Cetrotide, early am bloods, accupuncture and then call back for a scan and then decision time, I guess I have to be guided by them.

Due date has been ok a few private tears this morning but my friends have been saying prayers, mass, lighting candles as well.

Love and thanks to you all
L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Just a quickie to say hello before I get too behind! I had my basting today so starting the dreaded 2WW...... So much easier and less stressful second time round and just so happy to have made it to Basting Day this time! 

Roo - so sorry to hear about your result. It hits you hard however much you think you're prepared for it. Hang on in there hun.  
JJ1 - really feel for you hun, that's upsetting news about your lining. Hard decision to know what to do but you've got to go with your gut and like you say it could be your baby there.    
Hollysox - keeping everything crossed for you for Wednesday!Sending you tons of positive vibes hun    
Lou - how's Wiggle? Thanks for your answer to my question about the surge - really appreciated it and I've grilled the clinic since then! They are great - I'm so glad I moved. Willing to answer any question and they always get back to me, unlike Care.
Some1 - hope you get a good donor match soon, it's so frustrating waiting once you've made your mind up to go ahead with this.
Hi to everyone I've missed  

Maz xx


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quickie today girls....

JJ1...goodluck for tomorrow hun, I really hope everything goes well and that your lining will be ok...having acupuncture should have helped so fingers are firmly crossed for you...       

Maz....sending you masses of good luck vibes for your 2ww hun....            Thanks for my positive vibes for tomorrow hun...very much appreciated cos I am stressing big time now...I feel sick just thinking of the phone call   Please oh please let my frosties make the thaw       Will let you know what happens anyway.....

Hi to everyone else today and sorry for the lack of personals


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi just a quickie,


JJ1  I hope tomorrow goes well for you hun sending you lots of     . Was also thinking of you yesterday, sounds like you have some lovely friends to support you.


Will message again tomorrow, i'm off to bed now got scan at 9am in the morning then seeing consultant at 11am.

Take care everyone

Kimberley x x x


----------



## Mazzzz

Thanks Hollysox and TONS of luck for you for tomorrow - let us know how you go     

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi
Thanks for the good wishes, well I stimmed for another day and triggered this evening at 2130!! My lining is still thin and they aren't hopeful, but my acupuncturist has given me some herbal remedy to try and help as well. Tomorrow there are no bloods or scans and I get a lie in.  EC at 0700 on Thursday. My donor is coming to stay tomorrow night.

Kimberely hope your scan goes well- your pregnancy really seems to have zipped along so quickly it doesn't seem so long ago you got your . Are you organised and ready?

Mazz Best of luch with the 2WW   

Hollysox- I really hope that your snowbabies  are soon back in their mummy and then you are on the 2WW .


  thoguhts for everyone

L xx


----------



## aweeze

I'm afraid it's going to be a quick one for me too! 

I've been really tired since getting back from Cornwall - it doesn't seem to matter how much sleep I get, I'm just tired!!!! Finding getting back into work particularly hard. I had a check up at the docs on Friday and I have mild SPD which is causing me pain on walking (just to go with my swollen feet) and a rash that appeared on my butt when we were away is suspected to be shingles . Wiggle's OK though and was in head down position last Friday. Had to go back to my clinic today for some bloods due to being an egg donor. It was fab to see my nurse again and we chatted all the way through the half hour appointment - we could easily have carried on for longer! 

JJ1 - I was coming here to wish you good luck for EC tomorrow but I see it's Thursday now so I'll post good luck wishes again tomorrow - that way you get double the luck . Will be keeping it all crossed for you hun. 

Kimberley - hope the scan and consultant appointment go well tomorrow 

Hollysox - tons and tons of positive vibes going in the direction of your ickle snowbabies hun. I'll be keeping watch for your news and keeping everything crossed that it's all good   . I have to admit to being shocked that your preds have been stopped - you were on a very low dose compared to most anyway and to my mind there would have been no harm in staying on them - afterall there is no evidence that they do any harm other than create some yukky side effects which go once you come off them anyway! I think if it was me, I would be stomping my feet given what is at stake!!!!! Sorry - but just my opinion based on my experience. 

Mazzzz - congrats on getting a basting!  Good luck for the 2ww    . What is your test date and i'll update the list 

Some1 - hope you get your match soon hun but well done on staying positive about maybe having to wait a bit longer 

Roo - so sorry AF arrived hun . As for your question, I moved on to IVF (after 3 x IUI's - all BFN) initially because I wanted to donate eggs and found out that I was nearing the cut off age for it. I heard about egg sharing and thought it was a good way to not only donate eggs but to increase my chances of conceiving by moving to IVF. As the donor sperm crisis hit, the fact that it was a better use of the sperm - i.e. several eggs being given a chance rather than just the one each time became important to me too.

Sarah - sounds like you have some good info fro your appointment to move forward with. When do you hear from St Marys ref and appointment. Hope you are OK  

Hello  to anyone I missed. Am off to bed now. 

Take care all  

Lou
XX


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...they rang to say that hopefully 2 have thawed ok but they wont know for sure till tomorrow...so, waiting for another phone call then....I just pray that they continue to develope ok and ET can go ahead on Friday...I have never wanted to get on a 2ww as much        Lou, I hear what your saying about my preds and I am very upset and annoyed with him for stopping them but he wont budge....I am going to ask again on Friday providing I get to ET and see if he'll reconsider...I run out of them today so I suppose missing one day wont make too much difference (?)  That's if he'll relent....You poor thing though...shingles (ouch) I'm relieved Wiggle is ok though and hope you recover from them very soon   

JJ1...that's fantastic news hun....Good luck for EC tomorrow at 7am ( ) Hope you enjoyed your lie in this morning   You certainly wont get one tomorrow ! Sending you lots of positive vibes hun and hope all goes well for you...       

Kimberley....how did you get on today then ?  Hope the scan went well and the appointment with the doc too of course    

Hello to everyone else   Will get back to you tomorrow with my update


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox - I hope and pray that your snowbabies are doing their thing and ready to go for Friday! My clinic also restarts steroids after ET, I'm on dex but I think they swap to pred afterwards. 
I know what you mean saying that you never want to get to ET as much- it is so nerve wracking. I have filled the house with orange and red flowers to give some positive vibes and things around read somewhere that red adn orange is good. My donor is coming to stay tonight so there is an extra bunch of orange flowers in his room as well!


Mazz- best of luck in the 2WW 

Kimberley how was the scan - are you able to post it on her?

Lou- Great to hear from you, so sorry you have been unwell but that all is well with wiggle.

Take care
love to you all
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,
Hollysox - Good luck for your phonecall tomorrow, hope your snowbabies are doing their thing and behave themselves overnight and that ET can go ahead on Fri. 

JJ1 - Hope you enjoyed your lie in this morning, lots of luck for EC tomorrow. I've got a couple of orange tops that I wear at every opportunity, especially basting - might try the flowers too.

Lou - sorry you're not feeling so great - ooh shingles - sounds painful

Mazzz - good luck for your 2ww- I found the first week fairly easy, but really stressed in the 2nd, no matter what i tried to plan to take my mind off it.

Kimberley - hope the scan and appointment went ok

I'm doing ok and back on Clomid and have scan on Monday and then hopefully basting middle of next week. I'm going to have a chat with my cons, but I'm sure he said that the sperm was only licensed at my clinic for IUI - so I'll see what he says. 

Take care all

love Roo xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Wow - it's all go on here..... Let's hope we're getting some positives very soon    Very best of luck JJ1 and Hollysox for your respective ETs tomorrow and Friday.    

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'm back home from EC- it was fine, and I got 4 eggs, so a surprise miracle one! just waiting for the call tomorrow to see how they are doing. 

Hollysox any update yet?

Just going to chill with daytime tv.
L x


----------



## Hollysox

JJ1 congrats on your 4 eggs hun...well done     best of luck for the phone call tomorrow too ! You rest up and enjoy daytime tv !

I'm not too hopeful for getting to et I'm affraid....  They rang to say that 1 embie hasn't progressed at all and the other has only increased by 1 cell...so, not looking very hopeful at all.  She's going to ring me first thing in the morning and if there has been any significant change for the better ET will go ahead tomorrow at about 11am....in myheart of heart I nkow it wont happen though...have bought myself a bottle of wine to numb the pain if the worst comes to the worst tomorrow....also, not sure what step to take next....if any     

Hope everyone else is doing ok today ?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox I'm hoping and praying for your embryo to get going   
Take care of yourself and think positive thoughts
L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks hun....I'm trying to keep positive but it aint easy....  Take care of yourself and rest up today....when will ET be for you ?


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - well done on your 4 eggies - fingers crossed all goes well in the lurve lab and all 4 fertilise. Hope you are doing OK and not too sore.   

Hollysox -  - you so desperately deserve some good luck to come your way hunni and even though I'm not the praying type, I will be saying a little sending a little something out there into the ether to wish and hope good luck for you and your little frostie babies.    

Lou
XXX


----------



## Alison0702

*JJ1* Great news on your 4 little eggies   Lets hope they are gagging for it    How are you feeling after EC?


----------



## Roo67

Hollysox -    I hope your little embie does its thing tonight, I'll be thinking of you.

JJ1 - 4 eggs - great news, take it easy tonight and hope for good news in the morning.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox- hope they had good news for you.

Mazz Hope the 2WW is going ok.

Just a quickie as dashing out the door - clinic called and out of my 4 eggs 3 were mature, and 2out of 3 of them fertilized and they ICSI'd the immature one too and that has fertilized as well - so I currently have 3 embryos doing their thing- and they are hoping for ET on Sun- so delighted and better than my wildest dreams.
L x


----------



## aweeze

good news JJ1 - lots of     that they stay strong and are great embies for transfer on Sunday. 

Hollysox - I hope and pray that you have had some good news today sweetie.      

Lou
XX


----------



## Hollysox

JJ1..that is fantastic news hun I am so pleased for you   Best of luck for Sunday's ET        

It's not good news for me though   My embies have all perished (god, I hate that word ) I feel totally gutted as a lot was riding on them     Thank you ALL for the support you've given me...it really means a lot so thank you....   I haven't made a follow up appointment yet cos I just cant face it yet....all he will be able to suggest is DE though as he's already said not to have a fresh cycle....so, that's donor eggs AND sperm....  I need a bit of time out to get my head sorted before I make any decisions though....

Take care everyone.....love, Holly xxxxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

JJ1     Thats great news hun i'm so pleased for you, sending you lots of     for sunday. x 


Hollysox   Sending you lots of      too hun for today. x 

Lou    Hope your feeling better hun.

Mazzzz       for your   sending you lots of       


Hi to everyone else, hope your all well.


As for me my growth scan went really well, they think baby could weigh anything between 8lb 4oz and 9lb 2oz when born!!!
my bump was also measuring 39 wks, so it's getting quite tight and a little uncomfortable now. He also said that the baby's head is 3/5 engaged. So labour could start anytime from now really. Have been feeling alot more pressure down there today tho.

     So i've got everything organised and ready now, so just waiting for something to happen. 

Speak to you all soon.

 Kimberley  x x x


----------



## princess-mimi

Hollysox  I've just read your post, i am so sorry it was'nt good news  . You take all the time you need, remember we are all always here anytime you need someone to talk to. 

Take care hun    


Kimberley x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Hollysox  - I am so sorry to read your post  thinking of you at this time.  Take some time, have some TLC and wait until you feel stronger before going for the consultation- I always found it best to go with a friend to the appts, as I often wouldn't 'hear' what they were saying but the second pair of impartial ears was helpful.

Kimberely- Wow a whopper and anytime now!!.  Are you having a boy or girl or a surprise!!  Hoping all is well

L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hollysox, so so sorry to hear your news - you must be gutted hun. Thinking of you at this really difficult time. You know where we are when you need a cyber-cuddle xx  

Maz xx


----------



## aweeze

So sorry Hollysox - that is just so unfair. We're all here for you sweetie 

Lou
XXX


----------



## aweeze

Kimberley - good news on your appointment and scan  - can't believe you are ready to go anytime! Does this mean you are going to go for a natural birth then? 

Ladies - I thought I would get a sweepstake going for Kimberleys baby like I did for Sam so let me know you prediction for sex, date and weight and i'll post them up all up on one post. Just for fun but some bubbles will head in the direction of the closest guesses! 

Lou
XX


----------



## Sara13

Hi everyone,

Hope you don´t mind me joining you. I was on the HH thread where they recommended me to come to this thread. 
I have undergoing fertility treatments for a while with my husband and got pregant twice and miscarried twice. Now my husband and I are going to divorce and I would like to carry on with the IVF on my own using a donor. I am not too sure I am ready for that psychologically and would appreciate any help from people having done it before.

I am particularly worried for the child growing without a father and for me looking a child growing up and trying to guess how the father could have been...Might be very strange questions but that´s what´s going out in my mind at the moment. I am also looking at doing the IVF in Spain in Valencia, apparently they are very good, there are plenty of donors and the law is less restrictive than in the Uk where the child can now find out about the father at age 18.

Any advice/ help will be much appreciated.

Sara xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ladies

Lou- for Kimberely's baby stakes!!  I predict with my magic wand   a healthy and happy baby boy    on 8 August weighing 8 lbs 6 oz.

Sara- Welcome to the thread . So sorry to hear about your m/c's and divorce.  It is a tough decision to make and not one to take lightly to have a child on your own but when you have reached the final decision it feels right, and it so normal to feel apprehensive about it.  It is daunting to think about bringing up a child on your own, but there are so many single parents out there and have happy children, I do think it is preferable to have a couple who are unhappy in their relationship but are still together for the children.  Do you have a counsellor at the clinic who could help you work through some of the anxieties.  Do you have male role models in your family/friends?

I am using a known donor/gay friend so my child () will know and have access to his/her  biological father but not in the daddy sense of things.  Although I have friends who have healthy babies conceived with anon donors and are blissfully happy.  You mention Valencia and the regulations are less restrictive- how do you mean? do you get more info about them than here- another friends used a US anonymous donor (before the law changed) and she had loads of info/photos etc about him and his family?  Do you want your child to be able to find out about their donor when they are 18 ?  Best of luck with your journey TTC.

I am having  ET at 0930 tomorrow  . The clinic rang this morning and said that 2 of my embryos are still dividing and they are 4 cells today as they wanted (including the immature 'miracle' one) the other one perished.  I have to have a progesterone blood test in the morning at 0830 before ET, then acupuncture at 0845 and afterwards.  My friend was going to come with me, but my donor and his partner wanted to come now. So hopefully I'll have my embryos back on board safely tomorrow.

Take care and have a good weekend everyone
L x


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - Fab news that your little ones are doing so well - especially your miracle embie - a little fighter there I think  Lots of luck for tomorrow morning hun - hope everything goes smoothly for you. 

Sara - welcome to the thread. You're right, going it alone is a big step and one that you have to be ready to take. You have been through alot and I would agree with JJ1 that it might be an idea to talk things through with the clinic counsellor if possible. I had been thinking about it from my late 20's and finally took the plunge when I was 33/34 and I knew that I was ready for it and that missing out on the chance of motherhood was an option I couldn't allow. Even know though at 30wks pg, I have my moments when I think - what the hell am I doing but then I think of how sad it would make me to never experience all of this and I know that it's right for me. 

The need for a father is an important consideration however I believe that male role models can do just as good (if not a better job) so as long as there are people that can take on that role in your child's life I think you will be fine. Don't forget that just because you become a single parent now, doesn't mean that you will remain a single parent forever - just that you are taking control of your dreams on your own for the time being. 

I too thought of going abroad when the initial sperm donor crisis hit over here but  for me it is important that my child be able to find out his/her genetic roots if that's what they choose once they reach the age of 18. Going abroad would have meant that the donor would be anonymous to my child. I know that the donor of the baby that I am carrying at the moment hasn't left a goodwill message for the child onve he/she reaches 18 but I do know basic details on him and he has left a pen pic about himself that I will be able to have once the baby arrives. These are of course just my personal feelings which are based largely on the fact that my nan was illegitimate and never knew who her father was - something that bothered her to the day she died and I wanted my child to be able to find out but at the same time I respect that there are many women using donor sperm that are happy with anonymous donors and would prefer it that way. I think what is important is that the decision that you make is one that you can feel comfortable with, having given careful consideration to how you will help your child to deal with either being able or not being able to find out. 

Gosh I hope you don't get scared off with all my ramblings!  I promise to keep answers brief in the future - well, I'll try  

By the way, there is a list of us all plus some who haven't posted for a while on the first page of this thread which might help you settle in. We're a good bunch with a whole different variety of experiences to share.

 to everyone else and another  for Hollysox.

Lou
XX


----------



## aweeze

*Single Women's Thread Baby Predictions 
for 
Kimberley*​
*JJ1* predicts: 
Boy  
Born on: 8th August 2007
Weighing: 8lb 6oz​
*Aweeze* predicts: 
Girl  
Born on: 4th August 2007
Weighing: 7lb 12oz​
*Mazzzz* predicts: 
Girl  
Born on: 2nd August 2007
Weighing: 8lb 11oz​
*Hollysox* predicts: 
Boy  
Born on: 5th August 2007
Weighing: 8lb 2oz​
*Some1* predicts: 
Girl  
Born on: 11th August 2007
Weighing: 8lb 8oz​
*♥ Emmalottie ♥ * predicts: 
Boy  
Born on: 8th August 2007
Weighing: 8lb 12oz​


----------



## Mazzzz

Lou, for the sweepstake I'm going for a girl, 8 lbs 11oz on 2 August!

Sara - hi and welcome. Sorry to hear things didn't work out for you with your husband but think it's great that you are thinking about going ahead on your own. I've always thought 'men come and go' but a child is for life and sometimes you have to go for what you want even though it might not have been your first choice. I have spent a good year coming to terms with the fact that I'm going it alone, and I spent a lot of time in counselling talking thought the various issues - particularly the 'no father' one. As a teacher however I see many kids who come from families who don't get on, split up and I think that's as hard on the child, if not harder, to have had a dad who then disappears. I still wish I could give my child a dad but I'm ok with it and have some great male role models lined up! Good luck with your decision and take your time - agree with the others, it is not something to go ahead with until you feel it is totally right. But you will definitely know when it is right.

Hollysox, thinking of you hun  

JJ1 - hope ET went ok this morning. How exciting! And great news about the embies dividing away happily - all sounds very positive, so good luck with your 2ww. 

Kimberley, hope you're not too uncomfortable - fingers crossed for a smooth landing!  

Just coming into the second week of my 2ww - doing ok so far but now I'm on school hols it's going to get tougher to distract myself!

Hello to everyone else and hope you've had a good weekend. 

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 

Just trying to get online before the server goes down.  I had ET today, I was so excited and up so early, my donor and his partner also came and took me to the clinic and were very early. I had progesterone blood test before ET. All went well, acupuncture pre and post, I was dreading the actual ET as I had bad past experiences in the past but in fact it was fine.  My donor's partner came in with me- we had to dress up in theatre gowns, hats and overshoes. My little embryos are doing well one was a 6/7 and grade 3/4 (4 is the best) and the other was a 6 cell and a 3.  Anyway they are safe on board and snuggling in.  
I came down to my donor and his partners place for a few days, and have been banished to the couch with duvert and pillows and remote and told not to move!

The only downside is that I am now on clexane jabs morning and evening, 10 mgs of pred, aspirin and IM Gestrone for the 2 weeks (and beyond to 12 weeks if postive). I am also on some drug ritodrine 4 times a day.  Anyway I trust them as thye seem to know what they are doing.
Test date 3 August!


Mazz I hope your 2WW is going ok.

Hollysox how have you occupied yourself over the weekend.

Kimberely hope that you are ok and your little one hangs in there a bit longer.

Lou- How many weeks are you now, your ticker has disappeared I would say about 29/30 ish- are you organised?
L x


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - fantastic news on your ET - they sound like good embies and I'm sure that little miracle one is a fighter! Think you should name that one Hercules!!!! Does the clinic know that you and your donor aren't a couple now then? I assume so seeing it was your donor's partner that accompanied you through ET. If they don't - I can't imagine what they must be thinking about the 3-way relationship thing !

They are certainly hitting you with just about every drug in the cabinet. I saw your post on peer support - I was on 20mg preds daily split into 4 equally spaced 5mg doses. I know you are concerned about your dosage but I really do thing you are at one of the clinics in this country that is at the forefront of what needs to be done to achieve a positive outcomes for women with the worst of fertility issues and I and I think you should have faith in their judgement hun. It may well be that it is the dosage that sits best with the combination of all the others that you are taking. Sending you lots of love, luck and babydust for this 2ww and hoping for that positive outcome that you deserve. 

You are absolutely spot on where I am concerned - I am 30wks tomorrow! My ticker hasn't gone, it's in my profile but I haven't had it on my sig for about 12wks now. Not nearly organised! a whole back room that needs clearing and decorating yet!!! As far as spending money is concerned though, I'm doing a great job!!  

Take care hun 

Lou
XXX

P.S. C'mon peep let me have your predictions for Kimberley's little one!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- No the clinic don't know that we are not partners, we went together for EC, as he had to do his deed while I was in theatre, and then he took me home (they don't let partners in for EC or the theatre complex).  My donor's partner came with me and into the theatre ET, once or twice they have called him my donor's name but I just said that he was feeling squeamish  and waiting upstairs (which was true) so my nurse friend was coming in with me- again truthful.

Apparently my acupuncturist said that he knows of several couples with the same arrangement as I have there.  
I was getting paranoid about my pred dose not being high enough so I rang them, and they said that they put you on 10 mgs and increase later if needed. 

I also asked about my progesterone result yesterday and it was 116 but it doesn't mean anything to me, I know it was always 2-4 when stimming and then I took cyclogest from EC and now gestone!

Take care
L xx


----------



## buttie

Hi, my name is Maria and I am almost 39yrs old.  When I was 26 and married (now divorced) we underwent fertility tests and I was diagnosed with PCOS and my partner had a low sperm count.  We were informed by the consultant that the only realistic option was for donor IUI which we agree to and after a long, long wait were referred for fertility treatment. 
Unfortunately just at the time that I was to undergo the IUI, my husband changed his mind and it was cancelled.  I was devastated and asked my GP for counseling which he said he could do, telling me it was quite simple, I either found a new partner, adopted or remained childless.
My partner and I agreed try for adoption and after many appointments with the adoption agency and things proceeding well, my partner decided he didn't want to do it and the adoption process was cancelled. Again, I was devastated.
At the age of 33 my husband and I divorced when I found out he was involved with someone else who had children and I just felt that I would never have a child of my own.
Several years later I met a new partner and after a few years we decided to try fertility treatment but he kept changing his mind.
Eventually, this year, we were given an appointment and after further tests it became clear that I had endometriosis and would need surgery to unblock my ovary and remove some from my bladder.  I was terrified but all went well and I was excited to start treatment.  However, things with my partner deteriorated and the relationship ended when I came home from surgery.

I was told by consultant that IUI would be a good option and that IVF was overkill where treatment was concerned.  I was also told by the IUI nurse that it had a 33% success rate.  So with such good odds I decided to go for donor IUI.  
I’m a bit cross now because once I had started and paid for treatment I was told that that information was incorrect and that it had a 10% success rate and that IVF had a far greater success rate especially due to my age.
On Thursday 12th July I underwent insemination which was painful as the nurse had problems inserting the clamp and about 3 days later I was terrified and in agony with horrific stomach pains, sweating profusely and feeling as though I was going to pass out.
So I rang the out of hours number.
When the nurse questioned why my partner wasn’t with me and how could I have fertility treatment without one, I explained about a donor she sounded disgusted as though I almost deserved to be in this predicament for going it alone and she had no use for me.

At the hospital I was told that my cervix had gone into spasm due to the problems with the insertion of the clamp during IUI. I was just relieved that the pain had stopped.

The Fertility Clinic prescribed progesterone peccaries which I have used each night since the IUI.  I am now on day 12 following insemination but since day 8 I’ve had a small amount of very light brown discharge and on one occasion a very small amount of blood but it is back now to a light brown discharge, hrdly visible.  My boobies are not as painful and I’m sure my AF is starting as I was told With IUI your period could be either early or late and I can feel that sensation as though your period is slowly making it’s way down all the time.

I'm sorry my story is lengthy and would love to hear from anyone who has/is going through a similar experience xx


----------



## Hollysox

Firstly...Maria, what a horrible experience you have had so far....  to your ex's and an even bigger    to that nurse who made you feel bad for having IUI with donor sperm...how dare she speak to you like that hun   For a start, most clinics now treat single women unlike before so her attitude sucks !  If you dont mind me asking, what clinic are you with ?  I hope this treatment has worked for you hun...trouble being the symptoms of AF and pregnancy are so similar during the 2ww it is anyones guess as to what is happening in there !  I hope you get a lovely BFP when you test      Whichever way it goes though, you will find lots of support on here......Good luck to you  

Can I thank everyone for all of your kind thoughts and wishes...I am still in a mess to be honest but have contacted some clinics abroad for DE tx....the thought of going abroad scares me though....  I have an appointment with my own clinic next week so I'll see what he says then but I expect the wait to be a long one  

I am going to Symi tomorrow for a week...only booked it last night   I feel guilty spending the money on a holiday when I should be saving it for tx though  

Anyway, this is just a quickie today to let you know I am still around and to thank you all again for your support and kindness


----------



## Hollysox

Forgot to say....(PLEASE forgive me ?) 

Mazz....sending you lots of good luck wishes for the rest of your 2ww hun            Praying for a   for you        

JJ1....sending you lots of good luck vibes for your 2ww too hun...             ..Here's to a   result for you too.....

Lou....thanks for the   I really needed/ need them right now  

I predict for Kimberley.....a boy weighing 8lb 2oz to be born on August 5th (my dad's birthday !)  Kimberley hun....sending you lots of good luck wishes for the delivery day      

Lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies,


Hope your all well.


JJ1  Sending you lots of      for your   sounds like you've got some good embies there     hope your resting as much as you can.
            

Lou    Hope your feeling much better now, hows wiggle doing?  Thank you for doing baby predictions for me 

Mazz    How you keeping? 

Hollysox  Thank you for your kind thoughts, hope you have a wonderful break. x

Maria  Welcome......  I can't believe how that nurse spoke to you   how dare she!  I have been very open about my DIVF and all the nurses and doctors have been very supportive which is the way they should be i think. Sending you lots of     for your        


As for me i'm starting to get a bit uncomfortable now as baby is putting alot of pressure in my bladder so i'm getting alot of spasms and struggling to catheterise myself now. But the end is near and all the pain will differently be worth it. I've got an appointment with my midwife tomorrow afternoon so will have a chat with her about it then.

Will let you all know how i get on tomorrow.

Kimberley x x x


----------



## some1

Hello all

The sun is shining!!  I have a feeling it won't be for long though  

Hope you are all doing ok

Hollysox - hope you have a lovely holiday sorry I haven't posted earlier - have been thinking of you  

Mazz - hope you manage to fill the last days of your 2ww - not long to go


JJ1 - congratulations on successful ET and best of luck for the next 2 weeks 

Maria - welcome to the board hun, sounds like you have had a rough time.  Best of luck for the last couple of days of your 2ww - fingers crossed that brown discharge is a good sign  

Kimberley - not long to go now !!  can't believe how quickly these months have gone by!

Lou - not long for you either! we will be doing predictions for wiggle soon!

Some1
xxx

P.S.  I predict Kimberley will have a girl, born on 11th August weighing 8lb 8oz


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Maria welcome to the board,   and so sorry to hear about your awful time- are you still a the same clinic? I would complain. I had a traumatic trial embryo transfer by a doctor at my previous clinic, she used the clamp thing and I bled for days afterwards  - she was very flippant and said take some Valium next time before you come.  It then stuck in my mind that every time I would have ET it would be painful, bleed etc. I discussed it with my hypnotherapist and she said even if it was circumstantial that she hurt me, I would associated the Dr with the pain and trauma and to request that the Dr not be part of my care again-which I did and it was fine, and I didn't suffer any less care I also talked to the clinic counsellor about it.  I had an ET after that (I did take Valium anyway just in case) and it was fine, then my last ET on Sunday was also fine at a different clinic (once again I was dreading it and took Valium) but it was perfectly fine, no different to a smear. I also take a friend (usually my donor's partner) with me when I have any procedures just for support. 

I would also question why someone so ignorant was working in a profession and a clinic where they offered single women treatment if they didn't agree with it.  Do they have a counsellor there as maybe discuss it with them they will have someone you can complain to in the clinic, or you can to ****.  There are enough judgemental attitudes in the wide world without the clinic starting. 

Also as a nurse you cannot refuse to care for pts (the only 2 exceptions are you can refuse to participate in abortion and ECT procedures, but not to look after the pts before and afterwards- but you can also choose where you want to work and take a job!!

Kimberley  - so sorry to hear that you are having a tough time, but like you say it will be worth it, in a way our date predications seem so far away, would they induce you?  Do you mind me asking why do you have to self catheterise?

Hollysox- You deserve some time out and a rest, in the scheme of things a short holiday is not a lot of money compared to IVF and hopefully will be a great relaxation and break (2 days of Puregon cost me more than my last holiday !), have a good rest and TLC - where is Symi?  

I have had another day on the sofa at my donor's place, (daytime TV, papers, magazines - I'm a celeb gossip expert now) but fortunately the  is shining today    and no  so i am sitting in the garden at the moment.  My donor's partner has been busy cleaning the house from top to bottom (but this is a weekly event not a spring clean)- I mean furniture outside while he was on his knees with buckets of soapy water scrubbing the floors, windows inside and out, kitchen gutted, he strips off in the wet room scrubbing all the tiles individually and the grouting with a toothbrush!- I think my cleaning lady needs a few lessons as she tittles round with a duster and Hoovers and goes and I am grateful!! 

He had also cooked breakfast before I got up and then lunch. As the clinic still say 2-3 litres of water, 1/2 a litre of milk (this seems to be have been substituted with ice cream though!!) I am keeping to it.  I know I'm on steroids but not on huge doses, although still have a swollen stomach.  I better get pregnant as I can blame the steroids on the weight gain , and then hopefully the baby - or else there is one huge crash diet needed to get back into clothes.  

Take care and love to you all
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me

Hollysox - so sorry that your embies didn't make it - enjoy your holiday you deserve a relaxing break.

JJ1 - Congrats on your ET, hope you have a relaxing 2ww and get a  

Maria - welcome to the board, sorry you seem to have had such an awful time, all the best for the reminder of your 2ww

Mazzz - hope you're manageing to keep occupied - when is test day?.

I'm now off to clinic - got LH surge yesterday on CD11 largest follie was only 15mm so hopefully not too early and basting doesn't get cancelled.

Hello to everyone I've not mentioned 

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo- Hope the basting goes well  for you hun
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Basting was fine - was a bit worried that largest follie on monday was only 15mm, but cons seemed happy and he's the expert.  now back on the dreaded 2ww

    to you all

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Emma- Hope that you ok and all is going well with NM!!(or old man as he seems to have been around a good while now!!)   ?

Roo - Best of luck for the 2WW  - hope it goes quickly and well, and with Emma's lucky ladybirds we have nothing to worry about.

Also to Maria and Mazz for 

Kimberely - Hope your your ok and your midwife appt went well.

I am getting off the sofa today  4 days and going stir crazy, and at risk of getting pressure sores!!  and going to venture to the town or sea front as it is  .  My donor's partner went to work away  and my house for 3 days so he left his partner and I loads of homemade meals while he was away, so we won't starve or get takeaways. He is so good.

Take care  love to you all
L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Thanks L and good luck for your 2WW too - your donor's partner sounds like a total dream! xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Ladies,


  Hope your all well, there is so much going on here at the moment it's hard to keep up with everyone!


My midwife appointment went well yesterday, my bump is now measuring 41 wks! not sure how much more it can stretch!! baby is growing really well so thats the mean thing. I had a chat with the midwife about my bladder pains and struggling to self-catheterise at the moment and she said to discuss it with my consultant when i see him on weds 1st Aug. 

    JJ1  Ive had bladder problems for the past 14 years and had to have two pretty big bladder reconstruction operations in 2002 and 2003 from which i now have to self-catheterise myself. I was diagnosed with Fowler's syndrome in 2005 when i was refereed to a consultant in London to see if they would be able to help me. So will hopefully be having some treatment done some time next year.


Sending you all      girls for your           



Speak soon 

Kimberley x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberely
Glad to hear all was well with the baby at the midwife's appt- I thought maybe your big baby was causing you bladder problems.

L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all  

I hope everyone is well.
JJ1 - hope you're making the most of your R & R and not going to crazy,  your donor's partner sound fabulous, any idea how I can find one !! 

kimberley - Wow - 41 weeks- there musn't be much room left in there. Hope your cons has some answers about bladder probs when you see him - if you last that long !


Emma - thanks for my lucky ladybirds.

lots of luck to eveyone else on  

Going ok so far, at work all weekend so shoulf keep me occupied.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Hope that you are having a good weekend-still at my donors and his partner, but going to head home today.

Mazz what day is test day for you? It must be up soon
Roo hope yours in going well.
Kimberely- hope you still haning in there.

I went to a clairvoyant yesterday but there were no real answers as to what test day would reveal!!
Still sunny and dry here
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,
It's gone a bit quiet on here  - hope you're all doing well.

JJ1 - not long to go now how are you doing?

I had a really busy weekend at work so haven't had chance to worry about what going on inside me,
got a couple of days off now so am going to put my feet up.

Love Roo xx


----------



## dochinka99

First time posting here.
I'm a single mom with a 8 year old girl from DI.  I've tried unsuccessfully in the past to become pg again, but nothing worked.  I've since aged and we've moved countries a few times.  I'm thinking of trying again.  Only this time, it will be de/di.  The whole thing.  I'm not sure what the correct  abbrevation is.

In Eastern Europe,  which clinics do you like best?  Why?  How secure do you feel their HIV testing is?
That's one of my biggest fears about doing it.  How well do they screen their donors?

Are there very many older moms posting here?  (I'm 45- I hate to admit that!)

Cathy


----------



## Roo67

Hi Cathy, 

sorry I can't answer any of your questions but just wanted to say Hi and welcome.
I'm sure someone will be able to help.

Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ladies

I finally came home to rest on my own sofa! (and pass the rest of the week away...) I do think it passess slower when you are on your own though! My friend is coming round to give my IM Gestone this evening, she is a nurse, and has done some of my jabs before but she hates doing it! and spends ages apologising beforehand, whereas I think I need a sensitive but firm hand at those times!!!

I have had a few twinges but more abdonical/appendix region. Don't know if this is good or bad, other than that nada........

How about you Roo and Mazz!!!

Cathy Welcome to the thread. I have only had treatment in London so cannot help, but there are a couple of threads that the ladies can maybe help you on, there is one lady on this thread that has had treatment in Kiev, so she may be around and can advise you.
This is the over 40's TTC
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0
This is for people having treatment abroad
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

Hope all is well with the rest of you.

Are any of the of the London ladies on here going to be brave and go to the London meeting/ dinner tomorrow evening _ I am going to be brave and go along.

L xx


----------



## dcon_blue

Hi Cathy

Sorry I can't answer your HIV question. I just wanted to say "hello" from another (hopefully) older mum ... I'm 44 (45 in November) 

As far as Eastern European clinics are concerned, many ladies are going, or have already been, to Reprofit in Brno, Czech Republic. I'm sure one of them will be along shortly to answer your questions and concerns, however you can always email the clinic directly and ask. Try emailing *Dr Stepan Machač* using *[email protected]* - he's usually very, very prompt at answering questions. I'd be surprised if he didn't answer you tonight 

Bye for now

dcon_blue
xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello all - sorry I'm a bit quiet at the mo  . I'm just struggling to keep up with work, getting the house ready, trying to get my baby horse ready to sell , coping with SPD and swollen feet and this rapidly increasing bump! Not that I'm moaning - I just feel guilty that I'm not keeping up with the thread! 

I have updated Kimberley's baby predictions on page 8 of the thread. If anyone else wants a prediction added, post it and I'll pop it on there. 

Maria - welcome to the thread and welcome back Cathy - I remember you posting here before! I will add you both to the list on the first page when I have a mo. 

JJ1, Roo, Mazzz and Maria - sending       your way!

 to everyone else

Lou
XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- so sorry to hear you are suffering - is wiggle ok? thorughout all this.  You've not too much longer to wait now. 
I went to a FF meet for the London TTC girls it was really nice to meet them, there were about 10 of us, and not many people new each other.
L x


----------



## aweeze

Well done you on going to the meet  and great that you had a good time. We should think about a meet up for us but not sure how far we would all have to travel!

Wiggle is absolutely fine and taking great pleasure on wiggling at inappropriate moments, pressing down on my bladder and sticking either a bum or foot (not sure which) up into my rib cage - the little so and so!   In fact the last note from my m/w check up said - "happy active baby" so that's all that matters . 

My mum has taken a couple of bump pics over the last few weeks and if I can get her disk from her camera at the weekend I'll stick them in the gallery and you can all have a giggle at the size of me! Mind you the weight gain has slowed since coming off the steroids and I have only put on 1/2 stone in the last 10wks.

Nearly there now JJ1    

Lou
XXX


----------



## some1

Hello !

JJ1 & Mazz - hope your 2wws are going ok - not long to go now

Maria - I read on the BFP thread that it was good news for you - Congratulations! You've been very quiet since though, hope everything is going well 

Lou - would love to see some bump pics!  hope your happy active baby stops using your bladder as a trampoline! Ouch!!

I am a bit excited at the moment - I've just been speaking to the 'sperm lady' and I have got a donor match ! (I got a lot more information than I was expecting - really pleased), so I should be able to get started September/October.  I have decided to go for the 'bulk buying' option - enough sperm for 7 treatment cycles (6 IUIs and 1 IVF) for an upfront payment, then just pay for the actual treatments themselves individually.  Wow, things are finally starting to happen !!!

Now going shopping to celebrate!

Some1

xxx


----------



## some1

Hello Emma

I don't mind at all hun !  It is £1500 for the sperm, then £450 for each IUI (unmedicated) or £550 if it is medicated and megabucks for IVF.  My clinic have an 'all in' charging policy so hopefully it won't be any more than that!

Hope things are going well with NM!

Some1
xx


----------



## Roo67

Evening ladies

Some1 - great news that you have a match and can get started soon. 

JJ1 - Glad you had a good time at the meet, only a couple of days left to test day - how are you feeling? any symptoms ? ~I don't know why but i've got a really good feeling for a positive result.  

Lou - A "happy active baby" sounds great in theory - but sounds a bit painful, would love to see some bump pics 

Emma - hows it going with NM?

hope everyone else is keeping well  

Roo xx


----------



## some1

Hello Roo - So sorry I forgot to ask how your 2ww is going  .  Hope you are getting on okay - sending you lots of baby dust    

Some1
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1- great news about the sperm,   Sept will soon come!

Mazz- I have just read on the other thread that this is not was not your lucky time  so sorry hun

Roo -what is your official test date? 

Kimberely anymore news on the baby front?

Lou- Glad to hear wiggle is well.
D Day for me tomorrow.  I'm not hopeful.  We are told just to have blood test but I think I'll do a HPT as well in the morning, my donor partner is coming and will do my bloods he said maybe he should test the urine anyway we'll sort something out......it can't change a result.
L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi all,

BPN for me again this time - booo!   I was really hopeful this time as I felt totally normal until about 11dpo when I started having what I am certain were implantation cramps, had tiny amount of brownish spotting for a couple of days and felt very unusual indeed - def not just 2ww fantasizing! - but then woke up on Saturday with AF in full force with a real sense of and feeling 'normal' again - gutted! I think it must have been trying to implant but couldn't for whatever reason. Oh well, at least it means at least one my tubes isn't blocked! Am doing ok but of course disappointed. It's only my second go though so fingers crossed for next time.

JJ1 - hope it's a BFP for you tomorrow!    
Lou - sorry to hear things have been getting on top of you recently, it must be so hard to carry on as normal and get things ready for the baby and carry Wiggle around with you all the time too! Not long to go  

Some1 - that sounds like a bargain, wish my clinic could offer me similar! I hate not knowing if I'm going to be able to keep the same donor again each time.....

Roo - good luck for rest of your 2ww  

Hi Cathy and welcome to the thread!  

Emma - how's things with you? 

Hollysox - thinking of you too hon if you're reading   Hope you're ok.

Hello to everyone else  

Maz xx


----------



## aweeze

Mazzzz - sorry hun that it wasn't to be this time.   Sounds like as you say something might have been going on which is a good thing so maybe you could think of this cycle as a dress rehearsal for the real thing next time    

Some1 - that sounds like a great deal especially as they will allow you to move on to IVF. Most bulk deals only allow for IUI! I would only have got enough sperm for 3 attempts at my clinic for that price! In fact I have paid £500 to bank enough for one IVF for a sibling for Wiggle in the future! 

JJ1 - I think I'd pee on a stick too  don't think I could wait for the bloods to come back - I'd just have to know! What makes you not feel hopeful hun? You've made it through to test day so that's a positive! Will be keeping fingers crossed for you    

Must dash now.....

Lou
XX


----------



## Mazzzz

BPN - I meant BFN! Doh x


----------



## Roo67

Afternoon everyone,

Mazzz - so sorry that it's not your month, I was really hopefull last cycle as had strange pains on day 7 and 8 post iui that i thought could have been implantation, as Lou says hopefully something was going on in there and that you'll get the right result next time.

Some1 - thats great that you have 1 go at IVF too, I paid £1500 for 10 vials but can only use them for IUI

JJ1 -     for tomorrow, hope you get the right result will have fingers and toes crossed for you.

Lou - Hope you're doing ok

I'm doing ok, not really thinking about it too much at the mo...... I'm sure this will change over the weekend though. Not sure when I'll test, tuesday is 14 days post IUI but would only be CD 26 and my cycles haven't been this short since starting clomid, I tend to test a day early   but never believe a negative result until AF arrives !

I turn 40 in September and am trying to decide what to do, am thinking of going away somewhere with my sister for the weekend but not sure where. I fancy doing something different or special - any ideas anyone 

Roo xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hello ladies,


Mazz    I am so sorry to hear your news, but keep positive like the other girls have said it could be a dress rehearsal for next month.    

JJ1  Sending you lots of     for tomorrow      

Lou  sorry to hear you haven't been feeling to good, i know how hard it is trying to do everything at the same time. would be lovely to see a pic of your bump.x

Hi Cathy welcome  

Roo  sending you lots of       for your  


As for me i saw my consultant yesterday and he suggested an induction but after doing an examination he said that baby's head is tipped back slightly? not sure what that means so an induction wouldn't be advised yet but my cervix had softened and started to open. so have to see him next weds if havent gone into labour before then  ( sorry if that was TMI). I went on the monitor for half an hour after see the consultant and the MW thinks something will defo starting to happen as i was getting lots of BH contractions thoughout the tracing which were very strong so you never know things could start to happen soon.  

Speak to you all soon.

Kimberley x x x


----------



## charlottesweb

Hello everyone

I have just read through this whole post (it took me ages!!) and feel really excited about joining you all. I'm 42, single and about to embark on IVF abroad with donated sperm and eggs (or donated embryo). I have been trawling this site for ages gathering info and have sent off my first batch of emails to clinics that can hopefully help me. Have had one reply so far and am excited.

I'm a bit of a 'whittle-bum' in that I like to know EXACTLY what will happen and how it will happen. I am quickly establishing that I haven't a chance of achieving this and am going to have to learn to go with it and deal with problems as they arise. Not easy for something so important.

So, my next step is to go and see my GP.....I'm terrified. She scares me and whenever I imagine telling her what I'm doing I picture her looking at me over her specs and doing the dissaproval thing. I wouldn't go and see her at all but I am getting the impression that a GP comes in handy for tests and for confirming to my overseas clinic that I am fit to carry a baby. My sister has offered to come in with me but I feel like I need to be strong and confident in what I am doing and stick up for myself.

Anyway, I really look forward to keeping in touch with you all.

Best wishes

Catherine


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Catherine and Welcome to the thread. I haven't had treatment abroad so can't help you on that front, although I'm sure the girls on the abroadies thread will be experts in that field.  There are a couple of girls on here who have had treatment abroad so they will be able to advise you.

With the GP I would take your sister if it makes you feel more comfortable, I often take a  friend to consultations and appts with me, and they do say write things down or take someone if going to a Dr as we are more anxious and forget what we wanted to ask etc.  I didn't actullay go to my GP until I had self referred and was down the clinic route, and the first clinic used to cc the GP into all my correspondence.  My current clinic don't write to the GP and even gave me a letter and said this is for you to give to your GP if you choose to. I did as I have nothing to hide from him, and although he knows nothing about ICSI he is very sweet and will write normal blood forms for me.


Kimberely- Best of Luck hope you are not too uncomfortable. A baby soon!! If my prediction is right you have 6 more days to go!!!
L x
Take care and best of Luck


----------



## Alison0702

Oh *JJ1* Good luck for testing hunny. I am thinking about you and feel really nervous for you. Just to let you know, I had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever. Nowt! You deserve this so much and I hope that I read some bloomin good news from you tomorrow.


----------



## Hollysox

Hi....just a quickie from me today.  Just got back from my hols last night where there was loads of   Symi is a lovely island just off Rhodes.  Just spent my time looking round the place, sunbathing and reading....oh and eating and drinking methos and wine (not together of course   )

JJ1...sending you tons of good luck vibes for tomorrows testing hun         I am praying for a BFP for you hun...

Roo...sending you lots of good luck for your test too hun        

Mazz...oh hun I am so sorry it wasn't your time   Stay strong and I hope next time you have better luck    

Hi to Catherine....like you I am about to embark on tx abroad possibly....It is very scarey and like you I'm not really sure where to start....

I had my follow up appointment today and he said what I expected....my eggs have had it and I need to move onto DE but he is concerned about the cost of tx for me....I'm concerned about the cost for me too   Anyway...he also mentioned about donor embryos which is a lot cheaper but when he went into it I think it isn't a good deal for me....so, basically I am now on their waiting list (between 3-6 months) In the meantime I have contacted clinics abroad....Reprofit seem to be the best so far.....but I'm still not sure what to do...  This whole thing is soooo hard..... 

Anyway...I'll be back tomorrow when I've read your messages properly  

Love to all xxx


----------



## dochinka99

I've got questions about choosing the donor embryo. Same questions apply to both eggs and sperm.
How much information is available to choose from.  For instance,  I'd like to know education levels and height as well as hair coloring/skin tones.  

How do the clinics pick their donors?  I know they are all screened medically, but will I be offered choices?  

Cathy
(who hasn't heard back from reprofit- is this normal?)


----------



## charlottesweb

Hi again everyone

I just posted a new thread on the Treatment Abroad thread but, in hindsight, my question would be better asked here. Basically I heard from a Czech clinic today telling me that single women are not allowed treatment in CR. Is this true!!!!

It says:

""I can offer offer you egg donation and sperm donation, but only in case, you come with some man, who can sign application form. Single woman treatment is not allowed in CR."

I'm confused!

Catherine


----------



## Hollysox

Catherine, which clinic did you contact ?  I believe some dont treat single women but Brno do....


----------



## dcon_blue

Hi Catherine

Have a read of this thread ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91163.msg1346769#msg1346769 ... there are a good few responses made which may be of some help.

dcon_blue
xx


----------



## charlottesweb

Hollysox - I contacted Fertimed and Reprofit. It was Fertimed that replied and it seems that I may have more success with Reprofit. I will await their response with baited breath!

Dcon_Blue - I checked out the link and found it very useful. Thanks. I now have more clinics to add to my list

I was just so disapointed...I sat and cried. I have had positive responses from other clinics so I guess it was just an emotional release. You get so wrapped up in the practical side and organising everything that the emotional stuff gets pushed to one side and then jumps out and gets you!!! I'm starting to get the "rollercoaster" thing that I keep reading about.....and I haven't really started yet!

....I think I need a holiday in Symi!

Cath
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Hollysox welcome back hun sounds like you had the rest you so deserved.  

Cath - I recall one lady on FF who was going to a Czech clinic with a known donor, also another lady who went to either Kiev or Warsaw for donor sperm and eggs.

The other night the London girls meeting they were saying how USA used to be a very expensive option but with the exchnage rate so much better for us it is the same price as a cycle in a London clinic. Cornell is very good with immune issues, and women who were told to go down DE route had conceived etc.

Anyway off to bed for a restful nights sleep!!! Not sure whether to do a peestick in the morning of just let my donor's partner that the blood and wait!!(clinic prefer just bloods)
L x


----------



## Mazzzz

Cath, read your post and wanted to say I agree with JJ1 - take your sister if it helps you feel more comfortable - I found it really hard to be strong about my decision until I'd gone some way down the path already, probably though because I wasn't quite sure about it myself - it's taken me months to feel confident about standing up to anyone who doesn't agree with what I'm doing though i haven't come up against any negative reactions at all yet. There will be plenty times ahead that will require strength so make life easy for yourself and take some support with you if you are unsure of your GPs reaction. You need your cheerleaders!! Hope you get some sensible replies from the clinics soon. It is indeed a rollercoaster - the one that goes upside down, several times a day I'm finding!

JJ1 - hope you can sleep tonight! Good luck hon    

Hollysox - good to hear from you, sounds like you had a lovely break  

Kimberely - wow! Are you nervous yet? We're waiting for news any day now....  

Night night all

Maz xx


----------



## some1

Hello

Mazz - so sorry it was a BFN hun   - it does sound like something was happening though - fingers crossed for third time lucky 

JJ1 - thinking of you today and sending you  

Roo - not long to go hun, the last few days of the 2ww must be so tough - hope you have got plenty to distract you - sending you   too

Kimberley - not long to go - how exciting !!  Although, for my prediction to be the winner you are going to have to hang on for a while longer!

Lou - hope you are doing okay - not long till we start doing predictions for you!

Cathy and Catherine - I'm afraid I don't know anything about treatment abroad but just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Love Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies Thank you so much for you kind wishes and support for me on HPT this a.m. it was a , I had the obligatory bloods done but they haven't rung me yet, but I don't expect a change.

Have a lovely weekend and thanks for your support it means a lot
L xx


----------



## some1

Oh JJ1 - So sorry   Thinking of you, your donor and donor's partner xxx


----------



## aweeze

Oh Dear - I was so hoping that there would be a different message from you this morning JJ1  - I'm gutted for you hun . 

Back later when I'm home from work.....

Lou
XXX


----------



## princess-mimi

JJ1   I'm truely sorry to hear your news hun  .

Thinking of you, we are all always here.

Kimberley x


----------



## Mazzzz

Really sorry to hear your news JJ1 - hope you are ok and getting lots of support from your donor and donor's partner. Take it easy and keep the faith that it will happen for you soon.  

Maz xx


----------



## Hollysox

JJ1...  I am so sorry to hear your news hun....I had everything crossed for you....I hope you get lots of support from your donor and his partner....

Take care hun xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Oh JJ1 I'm so sorry,    I've just got in from work but have been thinking of you all day, you did everything you could have. Someone on another thread got a BFN on test day but got BFP the next - have the clinic phoned with the blood results?

Hollysox - welcome back hope you had a well deserved rest.

Roo xx


----------



## Alison0702

*JJ1* I am so sorry to read your news  I'm really gutted for you. Hope you are ok-thinking of you  p.s. you are so popular i couldnt send you a PM cos your inbox is full


----------



## aweeze

Girls - this is a quickie from me as just getting ready to go to a BBQ but had to let you all know that I had a text from Kimberley this morning to say that she is in hospital as she ha been bleeding - they are gonna break her waters to get things moving along so BABY IS IMINENT!!!!!!!!!

I will post when I get back from the BBQ tonight with news (if I have any by then ). 

Lou
XXX


----------



## aweeze

Here's the news! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107302.0#new

 

Lou
XX


----------



## Mazzzz

Hey, great news - congratulations Kimberley!!   That's a lovely name - bet she's a little princess.

Enjoy every moment 

Maz xx


----------



## Roo67

Morning Ladies

Congratulations Kimberley -hope your'e both doing well.   

JJ1 - how you doing hun?

Roo xx


----------



## Elur

Ladies
Hope you dont mind me posting here to ask your opinions. I was ttc for 3 years; 1st with my then-fiancee, we subsequently split up, then with donor sp**m. When I was going thru the whole grieving process 18 months ago I nervously confided in my parents about my heartbreak of not yet having a family, having a broken engagement and broached the subject of going it alone. Nervously? because my parents are mid-70s fanatical catholics (ironically my mother is a midwife & health visitor, as well as a mother, so i was appealing to all this) and I wasn't sure how they would react. They totally freaked and told me at age 38 that I was too old to have a baby and that I obviously did not have a vocation for motherhood because if I did then I would be married by now! They ripped me apart, launched into major personal attacks and it was dreadful. From then on I never broached the subject with them again. I began ttc on my own, had serious fertility challenges (poor responder to stim drugs etc) but finally on 4th IVF (I travelled to the US) got a BFP & was elated. I live 3 hours away from family (thankfully), so only told close friends about my pregnancy (and only 3 of them know the whole conception details as for me this is not up for public consumption, at least not for a long time!), as well as eventually work colleagues and neighbours when I began to show. I am now 23 weeks and my parents decided to come visit me for the weekend, so last wednesday I sent them a card announcing my pregnancy. I didn't tell them any details other than I am happy, baby's father is a lovely guy (I have child & adult photos as well as extensive personal & fmaily details and contact with parents of half sibs etc), that I am so glad he is the father & that i hope they can feel happy for me etc. I also mentioned in the card that I would prefer to announce my news myself at a much later stage to extended family circles. Basically I still feel nervous about my pg as its taken me so long to get here, and I dont see these aunts, uncles cousins etc ever. My parents freaked at my news, my mother is not speaking to me (fine) and my dad calls me every few days to harrass me down the phone. He did ask for details about baby's father/conception etc which I declined to divulge. I then discovered yesterday from my brother that they have gone ahead and told all the extended family about my pregnancy. I am stunned and nervous as to how they have positioned this and what they might have said. I am a very private person by nature and wanted to tell the vast majority of people very vague yet positive & happy details, given that for me at least, the main person who needs to know the conception details is the child. Everyone else its on a need to know basis with 99% not needing to know! I intend calling my parents today to find out what exactly they have told people and if I find out that they have betrayed my confidence by divulging details of my personal conversation with them from 18 months ago thus spreading rumour and gossip about my unborn baby, I will cut them out of my life forever, because to me that would be the ultimate betrayal. 
My question to you is: am I totally losing the plot and over-reacting here? I just dont know if my anger is justified or if I'm just reacting to pg hormones (of course I need to 1st establish what has been said and to whom).

thanks for your input and perspective
E
x


----------



## some1

Hello Elur

Welcome to the board.  I recognise your story from the SMC boards (I am a lurker on there!) - you have been through a really rough time hun, both in terms of treatments and family reactions, but congratulations on your pregnancy !!  I have always been struck by your dignity in dealing with the negative reaction you got from your family - it really made me realise how lucky I am to have the support I have.

Now, my opinion about your current situation...  You and your baby are the most important people in this story (by a million miles!!) and you need to do what you need to do to take care of the two of you.  Dealing with your family's reaction must already be causing you a lot of stress and heartache, so I would suggest avoiding any additional confrontation for now (i.e. trying to find out from your parents what they have said to your extended family).  Although your parents are completely overreacting, they are probably in shock and it is possible that they may develop a less negative attitude over the next weeks/months, so you don't want to risk getting involved in a conversation where things could escalate to the point of no return.  

Sending you a virtual   - don't let the b***ers get you down!

Some1

xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi Elur

When I read your post I felt myself bubbling up with anger at your parents actions - awful that they can't find it in themselves to support you and shocking that they have told all the family without your permission - I would be totally FURIOUS   !!!!! if my parents did that to me and feel very lucky that they support me 100% in my decision and have kept it to themselves until I let them know it's the right time to let people know (I am still tcc). Your parents have totally discounted your personal boundaries. They may well come round once there is a grandchild on the scene but in the meantime you need to look after yourself and your child.

In my opinion I don't think you are overreacting at all and agree with Some1 that avoiding confrontation may be for the best for the time being as you do not need this stress during your pregnancy. Getting personal support for yourself whether from good friends or a counsellor/therapist could really help you. I'm a member of the Donor Conception Network (www.donor-conception-network.org) and have found their support and the message boards to be an invaluable source of information and mutual support (like FF). They have a leaflets (downloadable) and forum threads on 'Telling Others' as well as 'Telling Children', as well as a single women's forum, so you might be able to get some advice there too. There have also been some posts about Catholicism and donor conception reporting similar issues with family so you are not alone!

At the end of the day it is what you think that will matter most to your child. I think it is brilliant that you have gone ahead and done it anyway and massive congrats on your pregnancy!  

Maz xx


----------



## Hollysox

Firstly....many many congratulations to Kimberley and welcome to Amelia Neve...what a beautiful name....Enjoy every second of your new daughter Kimberley and well done again hun       

Hi Elur....  I am so sorry that you are having all this upset with your parents at what should be a very happy time for you.....Like Some1 and Mazz have said, I dont think you have over reacted at all but please look after yourself right now....you and your baby are the most important people by far so if your family cant be of any support to you then please seek it from other sources as it is out there for you.....I wish you well and hope that your are able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy....Please take care  

Hi to everyone else out there today !

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

I have been away since Sat so catching up with your news... and the great news to hear about Kimberley's baby girl- so nice to have some happy news on the thread!! I do hope that they are doing well, and can't wait to see the photos.

Lou- Not long till your turn now!!!

Hollysox- How are you hun? any more plans for your next step on this rollercoaster!!

Cath- Any news on your treatment abroad?

Mazz, Some1, Emma, Roo- Hi girls hope you are all keeping well.

I kind of hoped and in my moments of denial that it is all a mistake, and AF hasn't arrived in full flow as such so maybe it wasn't all over, but my BHCG was negative so I have no pregnancy hormones in my body.  I have booked my follow up appt at the clinic for 15th Aug so will take it from there.


I decided at the last minute and got on a plane and went to Dublin on Saturday and came back on Monday (it was a Bank Hol there) and stayed with 2 good friends, we had a relaxing weekend, eating and chatting mainly, it poured with rain the whole weekend  !!! and you in the UK had  and then on Monday afternoon my donor and his partner picked me up from the airport and I went to Brighton to them.  

They had a great Pride, it was scorching hot, loads more people than anticipated, there were an estimated 160,000 went.  Today we all met up with another friend, had lunch in the sunshine, then we were being 'tourists' we went along the pier ate ice cream, went on the water ride and got soaked- even bought the photo magnets of us screaming - and then won a luminous fluffy animal (well probably spent 10 pounds to get him)!!  It was fun though. 

My donor's partner had a spray on tan done, and it looked fabulous- he said despite having 8 showers in 3 days it was still golden and streakfree.  He did say it was embarrassing getting it done as the lady gave him a pair of paper pants (I did warn him that would come, as he was asking about the legs and boxers and white bits) but he said they were designed for women- turns out it was a triangular paper G string- and he spent all his time protecting his modesty and keep the bits in. He said next time- as there will be a next time- he'll take some own proper briefs. But he said he figured the spray lady would be a professional and have seen it all.

Elur- Welcome back to the thread and congratulations on your pregnancy.  I totally agree with what everyone else has said about your parents being out of order. At the end of the day you have to put yourself and the baby first and don't let them upset you. It will be their loss if they are not part of the baby's life- you know s/he is very much wanted and loved, and you don't need anyone else's approval.  May I ask you which US clinic you went to?  I was chatting to some other FF, and the USA used to be a very expensive option, but with the exchange rate so strong for us, it is on a par with some UK clinics. I am also a poor responder, immune issues and lining problems and want to give the next time my best shot possible- I hear about Cornell and SIRM.

Take care
Love L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...hope you have all been able to enjoy some sunshine today ?  I'm making the most of it cos I will be back to work on Friday   I hate my job.... 

JJ1...hi hun...I'm pleased you managed to get away for a few days and spend some quality time with your friends....I'm sure it will have done you the world of good...  Please take care of yourself ok ?

I'm still undecided on which route to take next to be honest...I'm checking out my options and will decide soon....

Sorry this is just a quickie and I hope everyone out there is ok ?

Take care everyone...xxxx


----------



## Elur

Thanks so much for all your understanding responses.  Well, I did not call my parents yet after all, as I knew I was too angry. I've had headaches for the past few days and my lovely peaceful & content bubble that I've enjoyed since getting BFP is well and truly burst. Yesterday my elderly aunt's husband called me offering his support (my aunt has Alzheimers). I was so moved by this kind gesture that I almost burst into tears. He told me that my mother (who never calls them!) contacted him looking for his youngest daughter's phone number!!! This cousin is my best friend who came over 2 weekends ago to stay with me, and thanfully is now off on vacation. I was shocked to hear that my mother wanted to call my cousin. So, yet again, my mother seems hellbent on going behind my back and is now obviously on a mission to contact my close friends for what reason I just dont know. My uncle thinks its to interrogate them and to find out what exactly I have discussed with them regarding my pregnancy. I felt panick-stricken like I was back to my childhood and my parents were bullying & controlling me and my life again. My uncle feels my parents are reacting so irrationally because they are in shock and because I haven't given them all the details that they want to know. However the very reason I haven't given them details is because I dont trust them, and yet again, they have clearly demonstrated to me this week that they cant be trusted. Also they are too judgemental and controlling and I just feel too vulnerable disclosing anything of a personal nature to them. Another reason for my mother's behaviour i figure is that she will be horrified at the thought that my cousin (who she dislikes) or anyone else may know more than she does and this 'out of control' feeling for her is just not tolerable. She will go to any extreme to get what she wants as she is now proving. She hasn't even contacted me directly, yet she's like a loose cannon contacting other people and saying/asking God knows what. I am truly sick of this now but they are also beginning to scare me. I just dont know what they are capable of and to what extent they are prepared to go to to get the information & details they want about me. They have keys to my house so I may need to get my locks changed asap as I am now terrified they are going to arrive unannounced (they live 3 hours drive away) or enter my house if I'm not here and go through my things. 
I defintiely do not want to see them.

JJ - I went to Cornell, and my RE was Dr Davis who is great for poor responders. He uses a protocol called EPP.

Best wishes to Everyone
x


----------



## Roo67

Evening Ladies,

just lost my post - so annoying.

JJ1 - Glad you had a good weekend, its good to get away from things for a while, hope you're doing ok

Hollysox - no sunshine for me today,   just fininshed a 12 hour shift, but am now off for 4 so hopefully it'll stay sunny., What job do you do that you hate so much?

Elur - I just echo what the others have said about looking after yourself and baby, your parents sound very unreasonable and i would definately get your locks changed if you think there is any chance that they will just turn up unannounced. I'm really lucky that my family are all really supportive, i have told quite a lot of people esp at work and have had positive reactions from most.

I'm now day 15 post IUI. I did a test yesterday that was a BFN but until AF shows I still have a little flicker of hope. Might test again in the morning but I'm sure that she's on her way.


----------



## charlottesweb

Hi everyone

Firstly I just wanted to send my best wishes to Elur. I think that sometimes our parents make it very difficult for us to like them. We are brought up to "honour and respect" them and often feel terrible/guilty/disloyal when we start to put our foot down and stick up for ourselves. They don't like it and we feel awful.....not an easy combination. I hope you remain strong enough to put you and baby first and set the tone for the rest of your lives.

As for me. Well things seem to be moving on and I've been to see my gp. I was terrified - had an early morning appointment and kept waking up throughout the night to check I hadn't overslept!!!!! Anyway, it went very well....she asked loads of interesting questions, seemed pretty ok with it all and said that she would be very happy to write me a sick note when I need to travel abroad for ET (I work in education and am not allowed holidays during term-time). We talked about some medication I am on and whether she will need to change it.

I have heard back from all of the clinics I emailed and have narrowed it down to three.....Invimed (Poland), Reprofit (Czech Repl) and Isida (Ukraine). Just got to decide which to go for which is proving more difficult than I expected.

This feels like a 110m hurdles race....I've jumped the first couple of hurdles and am now staring down the track at the next lot!!!!!!!!! I guess at some point I may reach the finish line.......

Love to you all.

Catherine
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls
I thought I'd save us falling off the page- we are quiet on here. I hope that you are all keeping well.

Elur- any more dramas with your family hun? What is EPP protocol I am going for my ARGC follow on Wed so will see what they have to save 

Lou- How are you doing hun- not ,long now till wiggle arrives!!

Kimberely -Hope that you and Amelia are doing well and safely back at home.

Hollysox- How are you doing hun- any plans/options?

Some1, Mazz, Catherine, Roo, Emma- Hi to you all
L x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone...just a quickie from me this evening as I'll be off to bed very soon as work tomorrow  

JJ1....how are you doing hun ?  Well done on the save by the way    You have your review appointment coming up soon...Good luck for that and I hope they can give you some answers and come up with another plan for next time hun          

Roo....how are you hun ?  I hope you have some good news for us ?        

Elur, Kimberley and Amelia, Lou, Mazz, Emma, Some1, Catherine, and anyone else I've missed...hi to you all  

Me, well I am slowly going   crazy !  Just when I think I have made my mind up what to do...something changes it   Today I was definitely going to go for tx with the clinic in Reprofit....this evening...well, I'm not so sure again    Aaaaarrrghhh    This is really hard....I will make my mind up soon though, I've got to or else I will go mad  

Will catch up properly in a couple of days once my shift with work is done and I am free for 5 lovely days  

Take care and enjoy the rest of the weekend....xxx


----------



## Elur

Thank you ladies - I will let you know the next installment as soon as I have more news. I had a missed call from my Dad tonight so I'll see what he has to say for himself before deciding on the next appropriate action.

JJ - the EPP is the Estrogen Priming Protocol which is commonly used in the US (especially Cornell) for poor responders. Good luck with your follow-up on Weds.

Enjoy the weekend everyone ..


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,

Sorry to disapoint Hollysox, but no good news from me, the witch finally got me this morning  19 days post IUI so have been in torture for the past few days wondering what was going on inside.  didn't help that I was surrounded by pregnant ladies at my Neices birthday yesterday.
I'm sorry you're having such a hard time deciding what to do next - it's not an easy decison but I'm sure whatever you decide will be the right decision

JJ1 Hope your appointment goes ok and they can give you some answers with solutions for next time.

Elur - Hope its better news from your dad.

Well back on the loopy pills for me tomorrow   


Take care all

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo  so sorry to hear it was a negative for you, and how cruel you having to wait 19 days. Are you doing DIUI again, how many IUI's do you have before they suggest something else eg: IVF. or is that not automatic (I was not suitable for IUI due to low counts so never an option).  I know my friend had 9 IUI's and then got pregnant on every IVF cycle she had afterwards.  Can you choose how to you want to use your sperm IUI or IVF?

Take care
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi there JJ1,

I have 10 amps of sperm and they can only be used for IUI. My clinic only does IUI and would have to move somewhere else if i decided on IVF. my cons has never mentioned it and he's not that easy to talk to either. I'm about to start no 6  so only 1/2 way through but will soon have to start thinking about what to do if IUI doesn't work for me.  I'm not feeling too bad at the mo, I've done a few tests over the past week that were neg. so was not feeling too hopeful but there was always that little glimmer of hope. 

How are you doing after your disappointment ? Have you decided on your next step, or are you waiting to see what hapens at your review.

Roo x


----------



## some1

Hello Roo

So sorry to hear it was a BFN.  It must have been so hard having to wait so long for AF to arrive. Thinking of you and hoping your next cycle will be the lucky one  

Some1

xx


----------



## Hollysox

Oh Roo...I was so sorry to see your post hun   Life sucks at times doesn't it ?  Best of luck with your next IUI though...you never know, it could just be the one        

Hi to everyone else out there too


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,

Thankyou for all your kind words - you girls are all lovely and I hope that we all get  's really soon

Roo xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi girls,

Just popped on to catch up on the posts after being away for a while (in Austria for a friend's wedding - I was bridesmaid and despite leaping 3 ft into the air in my attempt to catch the bouquet I didn't manage to get my mitts on it - it went to an 8 year-old - how ridiculously unfair is that  ?!?! - so back to Plan B  )  

Roo - so sorry to hear about your BPN hon, especially after having to wait so long - how frustrating and agonising that must have been for you. Well everything is crossed again for next time    This just could be the one......

Will do full personals soon - just a quick pitstop before heading off again for a few days!

Love to you all

Maz xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....aren't we quiet on here right now   I hope you are all ok ?  Today is my first of my 5 days off work and I've spent most of today cleaning the house  cos it was filthy   I have decided to take a break and catch up with you all before I head off to do the ironing...ah what a thrilling life I lead  

Mazz.....hello again   I'm so glad you enjoyed yourself over in Austria being bridesmaid for your friend...I cant believe you let an 8 year old beat you to the bouquet though    Mind you they can move fast at that age   Where have you headed off to this time though ?  Somewhere nice I hope ?  

Lou....how are you and Wiggle doing ?  I hope you are both ok and resting up when you can  

JJ1...how are you coping right now hun ?  Sending you a cyber   and lots of      to help you through this awful time...

Roo, the same for you hun...      ....hope you are staying positive ?

Some1...not long till you get started hun...I hope you are lucky this time round        

Emma...how's it going with you hun ?  Are you managing with those Ovulation tests ok   I hope you and the gorgeous Lottie are feeling ok though....   

Elur, Catherine and of course Kimberley and Amelia....how are you girls today ?  Lots of love to everyone out there anyway.....

I still haven't made a definite decision about where to have tx but I am getting close to deciding   Honest  

Take care xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to check in and say hi to everyone, i'm still lurking around here and checking in almost everyday, have been crap at posting so apologies, I do read most days and see what everyone is up to. 

Not much for me to report, the guy I was seeing turned out to be not such a nice guy afterall, we stopped seeing each other in June (that makes me feel terrible, I have not posted for so long!).  He dumped me and I was very hurt as it was very cruel they way he done it, I have moved on though and am well over it now, I was quite proud to move on as well as I did, I've spent too much time in the past letting guys put/get me down.  I have since heard someone else he was seeing is now pg, and have worked out the dates and he was definately seeing her at the same time he was seeing my, that cut quite deep.  Another frog to add to the list ... my friend assures me i'll find my lobster one day lol

So much going on with everyone here!  I send each and everyone of you my very best wishes, for today, tomorrow and your journey towards starting a family of your own.  Every time I come here I hope for good news,  I hope every single one of your dreams come true      

Group hug  

I'm still thinking through my options / when to start treatment.  Saw my GP today (about other matters) and mentioned it again, she has asked me to book a double appointment for next time to give us time to talk about a referal - I told her I wanted to at least make a start and talk to the clinic to discuss my options.  I'm going to have to take this slowly and weigh up the risks, I take medication for epilepsy and have had problems with depression in the past so have quite a lot to consider before starting anything, like whether to stop medication etc.

Wishing you all the luck in the world, i'll try to post a bit more often.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ladies 

Lastgirl-I hope that you GP appt goes well and you have a good plan.

Lou- How are you and wiggle? Not long now!!! 

Mazz- You made me smile fighting the 8 year old for the bouquet

HI - Emma hope you are keeping well, cute new Lottie photo, how is new man faring?

Hollysox- Have you made a firm decision yet? aborad? Hope you have enjoyed your days off- you can come to my house and clean!!!!

Roo- When are you trying again? Sept?

Hi to everyone else.

I had my follow up appt with the clinic,  the lady Dr and she was lovely, we (my donor and I )went in, and she said that Mr T had strongly advised another monitored cycle with a hysteroscopy, she said they thought that 4 things contributed to the cycle failing, 1) bad luck 2) possible chromosomes 3) known immune issues and 4) lining problems.

They would repeat cytokines and NK cells and possibly recommend Humeria (which delays a cycle for 6-8 weeks) or perhaps IVIG (ARGC are putting up IVIG prices up from Sept 07 as there was a notice on the wall in the waiting room).  She said that they wouldn't give IVIG until after EC and the eggs were fertilizing.  

She said depending on the lining they would take it from there, and start Viagra, aspirin and Clexane earlier in the cycle- (They don't have Viagra supps and can't source them, I asked how other clinics like CARE in Nottingham managed in the UK and they said they must have US connections, but Mr T doesn't recommend them, I quoted the study but they feel that they are too close to the embryo (or something similar although you don't have it after ET!!!).

She said that my eggs had some granules, at that point I started crying but managed not to loose it totally, and my poor donor looked a bit worried as to what to do with me, so he moved closer, gave me a tissue and put his hand on my knee as I think that is what a 'partner' would do.  I told him before he had to ask some questions, which he did.  The Dr said that I has produced 3 good embryos all 3's (4 being the excellent) no fragmentation and fertilization was good with 3 out 4, so all was not lost.

She gave me stats of 15-20 % of conceiving.  I asked about the protocol and she said it depended on bloods maybe a protocol that you sniffed for a few days but not DR totally and then stimmed- ( I think she called it a follicle protocol) , or maybe just short/flare - again she said probably Gonal F or Puregon and Menoral.  She also said Gonal F and Puregon were the same,but I didn't think they were! The highest doses they do is 600 IU of either drug, although they have had pts from Europe come on 675 IU.

We asked about my own eggs or should I be looking to donor eggs, and she said that I should have another go, but if I were to use donor eggs, they would recommend the Lister or going to Europe, unless I had a known donor they could work with- but I don't have any youngish friends- all mine are late 30's or older, from the ones who have said they would help if they could!! I also asked if I should be considering a host surrogate, thinking of the lining issues, but again she said not at this point.

I will give it one more shot at ARGC and hopefully the last, and try to get the monitored cycle and hysteroscopy next month, and for real cycle in Oct- I'll be 39 them and  it will be costly with hysteroscopy,immunes and humeria/IVIG, but I guess I have to do what it may take.  I really wish they was some guarantees in this, sometimes I thing there is more chance winning the lottery!

Take care everyone
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,

JJ1 - it seems that you had a lot of answers at your appointment, when are you starting again? I only get it should work eventually and you're not 18 !! lots of help...... not !!  I'm already back on clomid, got scan next friday, so straight back on the merrygo round.

Hollysox- Hope you're enjoying your time off work and not doing too much cleaning, you'll make me feel guilty !

lastgirl - Hope you're next GP appointment goes well and can get some reassurance about your meds. sounds like you're well out of that relationship.

Mazz - I would be exactly the same with the bouquet - I've never managed to catch one yet, but being beaten to it by an 8yr old .........

Lou - How are you doing? got your bag packed yet ?

Emma - How are you hun?

Elur - any more drama with your family?

Catherine - have you decided on which clinc yet?

hi to anyone I've missed 

 Bigs hugs to you

Roo


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi,
hope you don't mind me joining you, haven't posted on here for a very long time, hope I'll be able to keep up with everyone.
To tell you a bit about myself, was with someone for four years who could never make a decision.  Decided I would never have children if I stayed with him, so went down the DIUI route.  Took three attempts (including one miscarriage) before I had the gorgeous Jack, who is just over two.  Had one reserved sample left, was fairly ambivalent about whether to have a second child or not, but felt that Jack would really benefit from a brother or sister.  Decided to leave it to fate (and thought that at my age it was very unlikely), and have one shot at DIUI again, and ....... much to my amazement it worked!  Am now 25 wks pregnant, would have loved to have found out the sex at my last scan, but they couldn't tell. Am feeling fine, all symptoms have come on a lot earlier this time, my pelvic floor feels shot already.
Had also been looking after my mum for many years (another reason why I couldn't start looking for another relationship), she had many physical problems and dementia, she died last month, so its quite a difficult time for me, lots to sort out and getting used to a new way of life.
Had a good birth last time, at home with no pain relief, will probably try for another home birth if all OK,
Sarah


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls

Sarah -  Welcome to the thread, and congratulations on your pregnancy wow- you were very lucky with your DIUI you must be very fertile.  So sorry to hear about loosing your mum recently- I lost my Dad 2 years ago and still find it hard at times.

I hope that you have a goos birth goes well- we have a few babies on here, and Lou is the next to give birth!!
Are you going to be rescanned and try and fine the sex, or are you going to have  another scan?

Hi to everyone else- I am going to do my monitored cycle in Sept and hopefully if all is ok then for real in Oct (and I'll be 39 by then!!).  I need to get rid of some weight , I have pit on a stone on this last cycle!! all that darn protein and milk/cream/ice cream I was told to drink and eat nuts.
L x

L x


----------



## charlottesweb

Ooooh milk/cream/ice cream/nuts....now you're talking! I'll start tomorrow.

Hi Sarah. I'm so sorry to hear about your mum, this must be a terrible time for you. I imagine it's pretty difficult, sorting out your mum's things and being 25wks pregnant. I had to sort out all my late dad's stuff - financial affairs, clearing his house out etc so my heart goes out to you. I hope you are getting some help with it all.

Hi to everyone else. 

I'm having a bit of a breather at the moment. Been doing full-on research for the last month and have decided to sit back for a week, let it all sink in, have some frivalous fun and then make an initial appointment at my chosen clinic. I feel a need to take time-out (says I, posting on this board - can't keep away)!!!! 

Got a date tomorrow, which seems like a completely pointless activity bearing in mind my plans. Just thought "why not".....there's only so much sitting in with Big Brother I can take.

Hope you all enjoy your weekends.

Catherine
x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....  hope you are all ok today ?  It's a miserable day here in the north with overcast skies and rain....  sort of sums up my mood today   feeling fed up and frustrated.....

Trying to find a clinic abroad is causing me a huge headache and I feel like I am not getting any further forward.  I wonder if anyone on here has been to Invimed in Poland ?  I have emailed them several times but have not received any answers   All I want to know from them is will they treat a single woman aged 44....! It's so hard to be patient when I feel so desperate  

Sorry about the moan  

JJ1...wow, that was some review appointment hun !  Best of luck with the next cycle in October     

Sarah...hello hun and welcome....congratulations on your new pg.  IUI certainly seems to be lucky for you    I am so sorry to hear about you Mum though  This must be a time of very mixed emotions for you....Look after yourself  

Catherine...have fun on your date tonight   Are you finding it difficult to get info from clinics abroad or is it just stupid me    Best of luck wherever you decide to go hun...

Roo, how are you feeling today hun ?  Also, Lou, Lastgirl, Mazz, Emma, Elur, Some1 and anyone I've not mentioned....hope you all have a good weekend.  I'm planning to down a bottle of wine tonight....  hick....!


----------



## charlottesweb

Hollysox... It seems to take a while back to hear from some of the overseas clinics. Apparently Polish email is notoriously bad, especially if you email via their websites. 

I heard nothing from Invimed for ages so decided to email the consultant directly (found his email on the Poland thread) and he replied pretty quickly.

Try: [email protected]

I was warned that he is a man of few words and they were right. You get very short answers to all your questions but I've heard he is very busy and once you have made an appointment, he is much more forthcomming with information.....I guess they are getting an increasing number of speculative enquiries.

However, once you establish an initial contact and start talking to them the correspondence seems to speed up.

I am torn between Invimed and Reprofit (in Czech Republic). I also tried Isida in Ukraine and Altra  Vita in Moscow. All were very happy to treat a single woman in their 40's. I could have emailed many more but wanted to go with a small number to start with and then if no joy, expand my search. I was surprised that they said yes straight away.

If you need any further info, please ask.....and good luck!

Catherine
x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Catherine and thanks for the info hun...your an angel    I will try and contact the doctor direct on the email address you gave me and see what happens from there  

Like you I am seriously considering Reprofit but just wanted to get another opinion on a different clinic and country.  I still may stay with my clinic here yet ?

So, how did the date go last night   Do we need to buy a hat for the wedding yet    I had my wine last night and have decided never to drink again    I did not feel very well this morning at all.... 

Hope all you ladies out there have had nice weekends ?  Back to work tomorrow....ugh...wish I'd won the lottery last night and I could have handed in my notice tomorrow instead  

Take care everyone....lots of love to all xxx


----------



## charlottesweb

Hi Hollysox

Nope, don't bother with the hat!!!! I was reminded of why I am doing this.....alone! Almost straight away he bombarded me with questions about why I am single and childless, even asking if I thought "it was a bit weird to be 42, not married and have no kids".......I can sure drink a half of lager quickly when I need to escape .

That's the last time I allow a "friend" to "sort me out with a nice single man".

It's quite funny really! 

Have a good Monday ladies...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls


We are quiet on here! I hope that you had a good weekend - where does the time go to- I have done nothing exciting (not even a bottle of wine like some!! ) today and haven't been out further than the corner shop for bread.  I seem to be drowning in papers as started to sort some folders out but now have lost the will to do it, as they lay across the carpet!

Hollysox- I hope that your research pays off, are you looking for a clinic aborad to cycle with your eggs or DE?

CharlotteWeb- I laughed when you described your hot date!  Some men are so insensitive !!  My friend met a man through the internet, and on their second date he said that his mother and sisters wanted to know about her desire to have children, and they were pleased she was in her mid 30's and not too old!! Then they bumped into another friend of ours for a drink a few dates later, and we asked her what she thought of him, she said 'she knew far too much about him within the first 5 mins'  as he told her all about his IVF attempts with his ex wife, and his desire for children!!  He is still around though!

Take care
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,

JJ1 - you've just reminded me of what I have to do tomorrow - Sorting out my back bedroom, which involves sorting through lots of papers. 

just back from work, one of my patients had a little girl on Friday at 35weeks only 4lb something  - She's tiny and absolutely gorgeous. I want one NOW !!!!
Maybe this will be my month.


----------



## mickle

Hello ladies

So sorry i havn't  posted in a long time its all been a bit difficult to be honest but thought it was time I got back on the horse. I went back to Greece at the end of June and had my frosties put back another BFN. I intend to go back for a frsh cycle at the end of sept beguinning of Oct for another fresh cycle and hope that it will be the one.

JJ1, so sorry that your last cycle was a BFN you poor hunny.

Some1, thanks for your emails they have helped me get back posting.

Aweeze, glad all is ok with you, When is you due date?

Emma, how are you and the fella and lottie of course?

Kimberley, congratulations on the birth of your baby girl can't wait to see the pics.

Hollysox, sorry about you disapointment hun with FET but great that you are researching your next treatment. My clinic treat singles if you were interested.

Roo67, hope this is your month, good luck.

Hi to anyone i have missed.

Love Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle- Hi so nice to see you posting on here. Best of luck with the cycle in Oct-maybe we'll be cycle buddies if I get the go ahead in Sept.

How have you been in the past few months?

Hi to everyone else
L x


----------



## some1

Hello Mickle

Glad to see you back on the boards hun - I am keeping everything crossed for your next cycle ! 

Some1
xx


----------



## aweeze

Right then! Wiggle woke me up at 6am and have a midwife appointment at 10am so I have a window of time that I can use to finally get a post on here!    Hmmm where to start! 

Mickle - lovely to see you back here hunny  I truly hope that your cycle in Sept/Oct is the one - is there anything different that you plan to do this time? My EDD is 6.10.07 

JJ1 - hope you got those papers sorted! I know how that feels - I have stuff all over the place that I'm trying to get sorted before Wiggle arrives but I get bored with it and give up leaving it all over the place  Flippin eck! That was some follow up appointment - they are thorough! Hope they cover all the bases for you for next cycle in Oct hun 

Hollysox - How is the decision making going? Have you heard back from Reprofit yet? It's so hard to consider moving away from a clinic that you have a history with when you haven't got any real qualms about what they have done other than they didn't get the desired result for you. I went through it after my second m/c - was going to move but ended up staying put in the end!!!

Emma - so NM is still putting up with you huh?  Me thinks this is becoming a long term thing now - well it is by my history  I think you need to give us a bit more goss!!!!

lastgirl - oh dear you did go through the mill with your last frog! I agree with your friend - your lobster is out there somewhere. I haven't given up on mine either - he will just have to take me plus baggage when I find him 

Roo - so sorry you had a BFN time - fingers crossed for the next try.... No, I haven't got my bag packed yet - see below! 

Some1 - How are you feeling about starting tx in October hun?

Mazzzz - Gosh - bad luck on not catching that bouquet. A wedding in Austria - very nice! You said you were heading off again for a few days - where to this time - somewhere nice I hope! 

Kimberley - hope all is well with you and Amelia. We are all eagerly awaiting piccies when you are settled  

Charlottesweb & Elur, welcome to the thread and I look forward to getting to know you all better . I will add you all to the list when I have a mo!

Sarahjoy - welcome back - you are still on the thread list but I'll update it with your latest news! Congratulations! I'm hoping for a home birth too - the stories about my local maternity hospital that I have heard scare me and so I think I'd prefer to be at home. I can be at the hozzie in 10mins anyway! 

To anyone I may have missed - I blame it on the hormones  - hello! 

All is well with me I think - I had a physio appt as I have pain in my groin area which was suspected to be SPD but turned out to be a groin strain and I also have tendonitis in both heals. It's all happening now!, I have a midwife appointment today, start antenatal classes next week and see the consultant the following week. It's all scarily close now! 

I'm panicking about being ready now as my Dad and Brother have finally made a start on boarding out my loft (need the storage space) and refurbing my bathroom (need a shower). I'm grateful after begging for it to be done for so long that they are doing it but it's all progressing painfully slow and with the dust and their need to use what will be Wiggle's nursery as working space, I'm finding it hard to get myself ready! 

I'm finally giving up work in 2 weeks time - thank god! I get absolutely pooped even though I'm only working part-time now and tbh I'm finding my hormones are leaving me too emotional to function as well as I should be which is mega-frustrating! I can't even neotiate any more without feeling like I need to burst into tears!! It's horrendous! I'm also getting pretty big and climbing 2 flights of stairs to get my desk aint easy now 

Anyway - enough of me! So pleased I have finally managed to post!  

Lou
XX


----------



## charlottesweb

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as I am meant to be taking my nephew out for the afternoon and he gets very upset if I'm late!!!

Wanted you all to know that I have made my clinic decision.....I am going to Reprofit in Czech Republic! I can't believe how differently I feel now the decision has been made and I'm on my way. Emailed the consultant with my initial questionaires, donor checklists etc and then found out he has just gone on holiday for two weeks.   (I know, I know.....the poor guy is entitled to take a holiday). It's quite nice, in a way, as I can now relax for two weeks before the chaos begins.

He had said that he is booking in transfers for Nov/Dec but I would imagine I will now be doing ET around Dec/Jan, due to my delay in making a decision.

I'm really really excited and unbelievably terrified (mostly because I am a needle phobic and I predict many many of them in my immediate future). My sister will be there to hold my hand whilst I blub and quake    

Happy Bank Holiday weekend to you all.

Much love

Catherine
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Well it's not going to be my month - cycle abandoned  

I had a scan this morning, only 2 tiny follies and lots of other odd areas. I spoke to the nurse at the hospital who didn't understand it and suggested I do a pregnancy test. (needless to say    )
I have just had a call from my cons who is a bit bewildered by the scan too, he thinks that I may have cysts left over from last month ( AF lasted for less than 2 days).

Got to have a scan CD 1 to see whats going on then clomid and injectables so am now wishing fo AF to arrive and can get started again.

My video broke last night, my electricity fused this morning and new video won't work so all in all a pretty s****y day
Got a family party to go to on Sunday - at least 2 pregnant women, and 3 babies so should be fun !!!

Sorry for the gloomy post but just feel a bit sorry for myself at the mo, I really thought that this would be my month  

I hope you're all enjoying the sunshine and have a fab bankholiday weekend


Roo xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Catherine, great to hear you've made a decision - it's exciting! The next couple of months will soon go  
Roo - sorry to hear you're having a b****** of a day, and that your cycle has been abandoned - so frustrating  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok  

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo - So sorry to see that your cycle was messed up.  When is CD1 ? Everything seems to go wrong together or in 3's as my Mum says.

Catherine - So glad that you have made a decision and things are moving,  I was speaking to my accupuncturist after DE abroad and he also said that they move very quickly abroad and that if I went down that route I probably would have cycled before Xmas.  But I'll have one more shot here and that it from there.

Hollysox- Have you aslo decided on Reprfoit?  When are you hoping to cycle ?

Mazz- How are you doing hun,  are you cycling next month?

Lou- So good to hear that you are getting organised for wiggles arrival!! Not long now. A home birth never appeals to me! but I'll cross that bridge when/if I get to that stage ever. Are you having a brithing pool? 

Mickle- I hope that you are ok and gearing yourself up for the next cycle- we might be cycling together, I hope to do moniotred cycle in Sept and real one in Oct.

Some1 is also cycling in Oct- so let hopw we have a bumper crop for the thread!!

Emma- Hope that you and NM are having a good weekend?  Did you get the job that you went to interview for?

Hi to everone and hope you have a good weekend.
L x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone,

Just popped on quick as I am having to use my friends pc. I am sorry to report that my computer passed away in the early hours of last Monday   It will be sadly missed   I do have a new addition to my desk but since it is Vista I cant get on line to aol yet     Bear with me I will be back asap !

Mickle hun...just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear of your neg result   Best of luck with your fresh cycle though...It WILL be the one    

Love to all xxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Morning ladies,


  Just a quick post to say thank you to you all for thinking of me and my beautiful little Amelia.

I promise i will add some pictures of her this week but have to go and buy another cable connaction for my camera to the computer as Ive lost it.

Will catch up properly soon and tell you all about the labour and beyond ( hope its not TMI! )

Amelia is doing really well the health vistor came on friday and she has gained 12 1/2 oz in a week! going from 7 lb 10 oz to 8 lb 6 1/2 oz! so has gained 1 lb 1 1/2 oz since she's been born.

I haven't been to well really since the birth have been in and out of hospital 4 times and may have to go back in next week if things haven't improved.

Will tell you all about it in the week.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Take care

Kimberley and Amelia x x x


----------



## Mazzzz

Emma - glad you had a good time in Scotland and that NM relationship is going strong! and mega=congrats on the new job!
Kimberley - sorry to hear you've been poorly and hope you get stronger soon. Great news that Amelia is doing so well - can't wait to see some pics  
Hollysox, RIP your poor computer   - did s/he live to a grand old age? 
Lou - not long till you finish work now, bet you can't wait!
Roo - hope you're doing ok hun 
JJ1 - hope you're managing to fill the time while you wait for next cycle?
Mickle - good to hear from you!  
Some1 - how's things with you? 
Lastgirl - fingers crossed you find your lobster 
Catherine, Sarahjoy, Mickle - hello!

Hope everyone's having a nice BH weekend? I've just come back from another wedding (York this time) and the bride FORGOT to throw the bouquet!!! I'm doomed....   ...!!! Back (again) to Plan B! 

I have a big dilemma at the moment and need a bit of help from you girls. I'd really value some thoughts, maybe some of you have been in a similar situation or know someone who has been. For a variety of reasons I've been unhappy in the school where I work for some time (I've been there 9 years - far too long for a first post in any case!) I should really have moved schools a few years ago but that didn't happen and now it's really getting to me because I feel I'm trapped there until I conceive - which could be a very long time! Or it could be next month - who knows. The longer it takes me to conceive the more I will wish I'd just moved (and notched up the 6 months mat leave qualifying period), but if I move then get pg straight away that looks really bad and could get me off on a negative foot with a new school. My parents said if I'm this unhappy I should def start looking for a new job but I'm so scared to put things on hold because of my age and the rapidly declining fertility thing....I'm 38 in December this year. One suggestion a friend made was to go for new jobs but to be upfront at any interviews about my plans/hope to have a baby in the near future. Mum suggested looking for a new job but having eggs frozen - anyone know anything about this? I'm so confused as to what to do for the best  . If I knew I could get pg this coming cycle, work six months, go on mat leave then look for a new job after that it would all be so perfect (and how!), but chances are I won't. Has anyone on here had experience of moving jobs while they were having treatment, or know anyone who has? I'm going ahead with this months cycle anyway while I think about what to do.

Any thoughts or advice or 'if it were me' would be most welcome!

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberley- so sorry to hear that you have been back and forth to hospital I hope that you back to full health , but delighted that Amelia is doing so well!

Maz I can totally understand how you feel, and I feel in the same boat. I have been in my current post (NHS) for 5+ years, some of my senior colleagues left and I felt that it wasn't the same place, my job no longer had challenges and I wanted to move on (although in the last few weeks got better, and I do find it easy to fit in my treatments, and don't feel guilty about taking time off for 2WW as I feel I have given them everything I could). Also then they have started to restructure and looking to down grade us (the ones who stuck my and held the place together!!).

Since 2004 I started to look around, as I really wanted a post in another specific town, as I think it would be a better place to bring up a child out of London -that job came up in 2004 and I decided that it wouldn't be fair for them, but the job has never come up again, the ideal jobs I am looking for come up few and far between, but there are other things I could do. I also thought that if i took on a new post there would be stress involved in settling in and how conducive would it be to TTC- but then it might take out minds off TTC if we are focused on the new challenges in a new job!

I also felt that I would feel guilty arriving, or getting pregnant v soon after arriving in a new job. This has happended to me several times where nurses have arrived pregnant- but they cannot discriminate against you. Once offered a job if you pregnant and you tell them they cannot retract their job offer, or will be in breech of employment and discrimination laws. We had some arrive 20 weeks pregnant in another dept.

I don't know about in teaching if you have to clock up time in your current jobs to qualify for mat leave, for us if we stay within the NHS it counts as continuous service so we can move around.

Also on many women are TTC naturally with their DH/DP's  when they take on a new job, but never mention it at interviews or to their boss, it is their business but because we are slightly more unconventional/awkward- so I personally wouldn't share it with them. It is also accepted that women get pregnant and have children the world over, so why should we sacrifice that? Also we don't need our menfolk to take paternity leave!!!

Also by putting off not applying for a new job we put our lives on hold for the 'what if' and yet the reality is that I have put my life on hold, not moved on, set myself goals that come and go 'By Xmas you'll have a child/be pregnant etc' all that have never happended, and I am in the same job, doing the same thing and not happy about it! I'm also desperate *not* to have a relationship at the moment, as I think it would scupper my plans, so my social life is effected.

It is a hard one and does drive me . I am not sure about freezing your eggs, I think Emma looked into this a while back- but why would you not want to get pregnant if you have stimmed, had them collected?

There are some posts like this on 'peer support' so maybe post it there as well.

Hollysox- Hope you get your PC sorted!

Roo- How was your weekend, hope that you did something that cheered you up.

Lou- Hope that you make it through you last few weeks working.

Emma - (very cute Lottie picture she is so photogenic!), Catherine, Some1,Mickle and everyone else  and that the  is shining on you.

L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Thanks for your reply and thoughts L - really helpful and it has reminded me about the 'not putting your life on hold' thing. I'm sorry you are in a similar position - it's hard, isn't it? I really think I would kick myself if I didn't move jobs, then it took me two more years to conceive anyway by which time it wouldn't be any big deal announcing a pregnancy and I'd be comfortably settled in. Being in a job you don't like is not fun at the best of times never mind when you are ttc as well - being pregnant in a job you don't like can't be much fun either. You have to have been in the post for six months by the time you go on mat leave in teaching so should be ok whatever happens. And as you say I wouldn't be the first woman in the world to be moving jobs and ttc! Re. egg freezing - hadn't thought of that. After going through all the stimming I would want to get straight on with it I'm sure. Will have a look at the peer support threads too. 

If I haven't decided by the end of September I'm going to write all my options on pingpong balls, put a mug on the floor, throw the balls up in the air and seeing which one lands in the mug  

Thanks hon  
Maz xx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all
So sorry I've been such a rubbish FF recently. Have been without internet access over the summer hols and although I usually use mum and dad's, it's in their spare room and my aunt and uncle have been visiting from Aussie and sleep in there. In the mean time I've been away for three out of the six weeks, I sold my house and I've had the girls Christened. I go back to work tomorrow and will enjoy the rest. I won't have time to catch up on everything so I'm afraid this is a major quickie.

Firstly, sorry I missed it but HUGE congratulations Kimberley. So sorry to hear that you've not been well but well done with Amelia's weight gain.

Maz - I teach too. Have you considered moving schools but staying within the same LA? That way you are still with the same employer. Now you're entitiled to nine monthas mat leave, if you can afford it. As Emma said, don't worry about loyalty, nine years is loyalty enough, they had you when you were cheap!

Lou - have been thinking about you lots. Soooo glad to hear that things are still great with you.

Emma - great to hear things are still going strong with your NM.

Love

Sam, Elsbeth and Amelie
x


----------



## going it alone

I should have added last time - up to date photos are on www.picasaweb.google.co.uk/poultontwins/Babies the ones with white dresses are the Christening photos.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Emma, thanks for your advice - I'm beginning to lean more towards the 'to hell with it' frame of mind, I'll do both - carry on ttc and look for a new job! I do worry about the inconvenience thing but they will get over it and as you say having a child is far more important in the long run. I'm looking for a new school to stay at for a while anyway, not just a fleeting visit, have the maternity then bugger off again. Sam - good tip about moving within the authority - hadn't realised that was the case. I'll be trawling the TES daily over the next few months!

Great to hear from you Sam and see your pics - the girls are absolutely gorgeous in their christening frocks and they are sooooooo smiley as ever! Good to hear you sold your house. Where are you moving to? Hope work is ok tomorrow  

Thanks again for all advice so far - it is helping tons!

Maz xx


----------



## mickle

Dear FF,

All OK with me just on the pill at the moment before I start my d/r.

Mazz, can only echo what everyone has said that you should go for it. Look for another job definately I reckon that if you get a new job that you are happy doing you are probably more likely to fall pregnant, I hope so. Good advice to get a job with the same LEA so you don't ave the money worries. I also work in the NHS so if I move to a new job the continuous service applies like  jj1 said. I am definately looking and had an interview last month for a new job but didn't get it I did feel a bit guilty at first but then thought hey 15 years service to the NHS I might deserve some mat leave whereever I work. Good luck.

I think egg freezing is still in its infancy i know that they are making advances in egg freezing but they are not quite there yet with the freezing techniques. My advice would be don't put the ttc thing on hold.

JJ1, will look forward to being cycle buddy with you and hope we are both lucky.

Emma, hope your holiday was fun.

Aweeze, wow not long until he/she arrives. When will we start guessing your predictions?

Some1 my other cycle buddy hope you are OK?

Kimberley, hope you are OK sweetie sounds like you have been through it a bit. Like the others can't wait to see pics.

Hollysox, hope you are happy with decision with your clinic I have obviously cycled abroad a few times so if you want any advise don't hesitate to contact me.

Sam and girls, how cute really great to see updated photos.

Hi to anyone I have missed.

Love 

Mickle


----------



## princess-mimi

Just a quick post as i'm about to give Amelia her feed. Ive added her photo for you all to see. IF i can work out how to do a photo gallery i will add others.


Take Care

Kimberley and Amelia    x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Kimberley she is so gorgeous

Sam- You little ones look beautiful in their christening gowns, and such big girls now!!

Mickle- Great to hear from you- and DRing soon- hopefully we'll both be cycling soon!!

Take care everyone- back to work tomorrow!!!!
L x


----------



## some1

Hello everybody!

Wow! - what a lot of posts - it is suddenly really busy on here!

Kimberley - Amelia is gorgeous!  hope you are feeling a bit better hun.

Sam - your girls are so cute!  they look like they are really happy little souls!

Mazz - reading your post and everybody's replies, I have noticed how many of us are unhappy in our jobs and thinking about moving on (me included!).  I wonder if it is to do with trying to get everything in order ready for when our little ones arrive?  I also work in a school and am not very happy there (was totally miserable at the end of term & felt totally unsupported by management), so I can really identify with what you are saying.  I have decided to go back in September with the attitude that I will do what I have to do and not get bogged down in all the problems (I will try anyway!!), after all, as my Mum keeps reminding me, I've got bigger fish to fry now!  I will be keeping an eye at for other jobs in my LEA, but I really think trying to change jobs would be too stressful for me to take on at the moment. 

Looks like there is going to be quite a few of us having tx this autumn - fingers crossed for all of us !!!

I would write more, but I've got some yummy veggies roasting in the oven and they are calling to me !!  I really trying to be healthy at the moment and get my 5-a-day!

Take care everyone!

Some1
xxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Lovely pic Kimberley - she looks like a wee angel. Looking forward to the album soon!

Some1 - sorry to hear you are in the same boat as me, sounds very familiar and I think you are spot on about wanting to get everything in order for our little ones. Though it will be hard to move jobs now I think it will be a lot easier than moving once the (hoped-for) little one has arrived - I can't imagine starting a new school and asserting myself etc on like NO sleep from looking after a munchkin all night. Your mum sounds lovely and she's right, far more important things to think about than silly school nonsense   I bought myself a china mug the other day to take to school next term - it's got a picture of a serene lady lying on a tiger skin. It's going to sit on my desk and make me smile while I serenely hand out detention slips to naughty boys who haven't done their homework   Do you start back next Monday too?

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls hope that you are all ok.  
Just a quick post as time for bed.  I was at a colleague birthday dinner tonight when one of the girls annouced she was pregnant, and didn't know who the father is or what she was going to do about it - it seems so unfair at time when I think of us all trying and trying! Life is unfair sometimes and hard.

Have  a good day
L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Agree - very depressing. I am a sucker for a bit of Jeremy Kyle while I'm off school and always feel a pang of aaaaaaarghhh!! when they have women on who seem to get pregnant every time they so much as look at a man. How do they do it?

Maz xx


----------



## going it alone

The men are cock-eyed!

Sam xx


----------



## Mazzzz

love it!


----------



## mickle

He he    

Start Down regging on friday. Oh my goodness here i Go again.

Hope you are all ok. I am now off work for 11 days, hoorah.

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle- Wishing you loads of luck, when are you planning to head  out to Greece.  
Have a lovely weekend 
L x


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

Off to Greece on 20th Sept when I think I will be day 7 of stimms, so have to arrange my day 5 scan here.

Emma, loving the pot of fairy dust but  don't love the ladybirds too, an old favourite.

Mx


----------



## some1

Mickle - I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you !!!!    

Some1

xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh wow, a thread for single women! Fab! Can I join you please? I've mainly been posting on the Abroadies but would really like to chat with women who are going it along as well. I am getting ready to step back on tx roller coaster in the new year. Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi Sasha and welcome to the singles thread! You've come to a good place  
And also a big 'yay!' to Mickle - sending you tons of positive vibes for this one hon     

I'm on day 6 of natural cycle - basting end of next week hopefully. 3rd time lucky....? I think I need some of your ladybird please Emma!

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Welcome Sasha
Best of luck with your treatment- I had thought about Reprofit if I have to go abroad after this cycle, and I think some of the girls on here are there too- so very interested to hear how you find the clinic.  

Have a good weekend folks- just got up and realised that I arranged to go to the gym at 1200 - why  oh why what madness possessed me at the time, when I have important things like nails that need doing, shopping to be done!!
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

I've only been away a few days and theres lots to catch up on.

welcome Sasha - lots of luck with your treatment.

JJ1 - enjoy the gym !! I'm seriously thinking of joining but never quite got around to it.

Mickle - best of luck for this cycle 

Mazz - Best of luck for you too - I really hope it is 3rd time lucky for you

Hi to everyone else hope you're all enjoying the weekend.
     

I'm feeling a bit more positive now and can't wait to get started on the next cycle. I met my new neice during the week, if was really hard at first but couldn't get enough of her by the time I left.

Roo xx


----------



## ameliacooper

Hi Guys
I don't know if I'm allowed to do this .... but ... I have got a lovely donor we've been going for 4 cycles but I can't get hold of him this month .... I think he may be on holiday and I don't want to miss out next week (prob from Wednesday).  Does anyone have a nice, reliable, and tested donor that they could pass on to me who may be interested in helping me out.  I would be really grateful.  I am based in North London. 

Thanks
A


----------



## aweeze

Hello all 

I did a load of proper personals last post and not going to do all that again - just some quickies this time!!!!! I just thought I'd pop on and post as I have finally posted a bump pic for you. I stuck it in the gallery too just in case I get cold feet and whip it off my profile! 

Emma - I love that new pic of Lottie - how cute is she? Would be great if you could come to the meet in May - never mind meeting Wiggle, I'll add you to my "pass the baby" list! 

Kimberley - lovely to hear from you and to hear about Amelia. Sorry you've had a rough time though and hope you are on the mend. 

Sam - nice to hear from you, I was getting worried! Love the new pics - the girls are gorgeous!

Mickle - will be keeping everything crossed for you on your next cycle

JJ1 - Oh I'm so glad that I have a good excuse to keep me away from the gym at the mo!!!!

Sasha B - welcome to the thread

Helo to everyone that I haven't mentioned this time 

Lou
X

P.S. I'll start up the Wiggle predictions after my consultants appointment tomorrow as I may be able to give you some clues from that


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Lou- you bump is fantastic- I bet sometimes you thought it would never happen and there you are  in your full glory!!!  

Take care and hope you have a fab weekend.

L xx


----------



## suzie.b

Wow, I haven't been keeping up with everyone's posts and have had to spend all day today catching up.  Such a lot seems to have happened.

Congratulations Kimberley - beautiful names for a beautiful baby.  Born on my grandad's birthday too who was loved by all who knew him - couldn't be a better omen than that .  Hope that you feel much better soon and that a return to the hospital doesn't involve an overnight stay but just good news about your health.

Emma - still with NM - hope it's going as well as I imagine it is.

Lou - can't believe you're almost ready to pop now - can it really have been that long?  Way to go for you and Wiggle.

Sasha - recognise you from the Reprofit thread - hi again  

Amelia - have you tried free sperm donors worldwide?  That's where I got mine from.

Roo - holding a new baby is supposed to increase fertility - old wives tale but it feels as though it should be clinically proven .  Even if it doesn't quite have dozens of studies behind it, it's lovely anyway - next best thing to holding our own .

JJ1 - a trip to the gym sounds absolutely great fun - for someone else!  How did you persuade yourself to go?  I can't even persuade myself to join .

Maz - good luck  for your cycle next week.

I know what you mean about women who get pregnant as soon as breathe - they seem to be all over the place ever since I started ttc!  Started looking for cock-eyed men     (loved it)!

Sam - your little girls look beautiful in their gowns - it makes me want to definitely have a little girl (or two) .  If not, I definitely want a little boy .

Mickle - best of luck in Greece.  I did consider there but it seemed very expensive with travel and accommodation on top.  It sounds like a great clinic.  I love the island as well - are you going to the same clinic?

Some1 - I am in the same boat - hate my job, want to get things sorted.  I work for the NHS so want to wait until I've had my maternity leave before starting anything else but have trained to be a hypnotherapist so am doing that in spare time.  I love it, so can't wait to do it full time (or as full time as I can manage when I have my much waited for baby).  It's also a scary to think about becoming self-employed when I have a perfectly good (in the loosest sense) job bringing in a regular income.  That together with the scary thought of bringing up a baby alone!!!  I don't know which I worry about the most .  Your veggies sound wonderful and make me think that I must end my post and make myself some dinner .

As for me and ttc, I have my tx booked at Reprofit for EC on 10th December (first date they could give me ) and ET on 13th (unless I go to blast).  My donor is coming to Brno with me which should be fun.  Unless we hate each other.  OMG - even though I am in ttc limbo at the moment, I still have to find SOMETHING to worry about!  It does feel like a long time to wait although other people keep assuring me that it'll fly by.  I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas and it just doesn't seem to be getting here.  On the other hand, having Christmas arrive really is something I don't want to happen - the expense of tx and Christmas in the same month doesn't bear thinking about, although the possibility of a BFP as a present does.  Hmmmm.

Hope everyone is well and that everything is going according to plans!  I am looking forward to seeing loads of BFPs on here as soon as possible.

Sorry if I rambled - I haven't been on here for a while so had a lot of build up!!! 

love
Suzie
x


----------



## suzie.b

Emma, I know what you mean about working at being assertive - it is too easy to allow oneself to just go with the flow at the cost of power in the relationship - made the same mistake myself in the past and have learned from it too.  I could say that I've been bullied but really I'd placed myself in the role of victim - never again.  You give me hope of finding somebody who I can have an equal, independent, caring relationship with - thanks - a relationship that is calm and comfortable sounds absolutely wonderful (just watched The Mirror Has Two Faces - aawwwww).  They'll have to accept my future baggage  of course .  We too are a family of girls and I'd love a little girl or a little boy - not that I'll have a lot of choice in the matter and, as with you, I will be over the moon with either as long as I have one.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ladies

Hope that you have had a good weekend.

Suzie- Great to see you posting again- I wondered how you were getting on.  Can I ask are you and your donor going as a 'couple' or do they know that he is a donor for you?  Exciting to hear about you careers plans- I found my hypnotherapist a godsend through all this TTC business.

Emma- Despite going to the gym I feel as though I am gaining weight!! So I hope that your new gear helps- maybe that is what I need to do!!!

Lou- good luck with appt can't wait to see/hear more from wiggle

Mickle- How are things going with the drugs- hope you aren't having too much in the way of side effects.

Well AF  arrived today, so I will have bloods taken tomorrow and arrange the scan, immune bloods and hysteroscopy  for the end of the cycle- so that I can be set to go in Oct hopefully!!!  I just hope and pray my lining is ok.

| met up with my single friend who is going through the adoption process and going to panel soon, so she is excited. It seems to have gone through so quickly compared to me and TTC still here years later and childless, as she only started to think about it this time last year and went to a inititial info finding meeting in Dec! 

I don't mean to be paranoid, but do you ever get the feeling that your friends are fed up with you if you ever mention TTC, they just don't understand this TTC/IVF etc thing.  I don't speak to many people about it, but I do really think that my donor's partner, and then my donor, and one close friend/colleague at work really know what we all go through and are my true emotional rocks. I also get the feeling that some friends also think it won't happen.  My donor's partner is very positive when I have wobbles and says he believes it is not 'if' but 'when' it happens-but my friend who is adopting was talking about going on holidays with another married friend (with a wandering/gambling husband so sometimes is one her own) and her 2 children, and then was discussing jointly buying a camper van with another friend to take her child away in, she used to say 'when we have our children' we can do X and Y, but she never mentions this and I can't help think she doesn't think I will ever get my child.

Roo, some1, Charlotte's web, Hollysox,Mazz, sarah, sam, kimberely and everyone else  
L x


----------



## Roo67

Morning ladies,

Well my AF arrived on Sat evening  - slightly early at 21 days ( but means I can start again sooner)
Have just booked my scan for this afternoon to see if everything has settled down from my abandoned cycle last month and that all the strange areas have dissappeared. so fingers crossed, will let you know how I get on

Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo how exciting for you.

I had my bloods done today and my FSH came back at 6.7 so I was delighted.  Booked my scan for 11 Sept!!  Need to have my cytokine bloods on Wed or Thursday!  I can't book my hysteroscopy until the cytokine bloods come back!!
Lou any news from your appt?
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

Glad your blood results are good JJ1.

Not so good news from me again - had scan this afternoon and the strange area on my R ovary is still there, was 40mm now reduced to 13mm  (also have 1 follie at 16.5mm ) but cons doesnt want me to go ahead this month so absolutely gutted,    i really thought it would all be ok and I could start the drugs today, I was hoping to have one last go before I hit 40 but its not to be. I just feel that my body is letting me down and that it's never going to happen for me, just praying that this cycle will be a short one again and that everything settles down quickly. 

sorry for yet another miserable post from me - hope your'e all doing ok

Roo x


----------



## Sasha B

to Roo. So sorry that you can't go ahead this month. Its so hard when your body just deosn't do what you want it to. i know girls on FF who are over 40 & still doing cycles with their own eggs. Hang in there casue things can change in the space of a month. 

JJ1, good news on your blood resulrs.

Hi Suzie, wow I'll only be 7 days days behind you for ET!! Can't wait. I've heard great things about Reprofit & look forward to meeting Stepan.

Hi to everyone else. I will learn your names eventually.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo - so sorry to hear that your cycle can't go ahead this month, do they know what the strange area is, could it be a cyst? what is the Dr going to do about it?

Sasha- May I ask you, did you ship your DH's sperm from UK and is it difficult to do, I have 30 vials of sperm frozen at the Bridge and some at probably about 10 at ARGC, and I was thinking in case I have to go abroad in the future for DE and wondered how easy it is to move it abroad?  I was asking my donor to pop in and donate some more and get his bloods redone as they are due again, just in case and so that I have a selection from a few different sessions.  He is ok about it but I do feel bad about asking them to abstain for a few days!

L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi 

My cons was a little unsure what this area was, on CD 13 scan it says 40mm echopoor area noted which contains internal echoes and solid focal area measuring 20.5x18x17mm ?? haemorrhagic cyst.

Today's scan CD 3 = previously noted echopoor area with solid focal component which measures 13mm (previously 40mm)

Any one any ideas ??

My cons thinks given another month with no drugs then everything should be back to normal, i've just spoken to him and asked about getting more bloods taken for FSH and LH, he said I could if liked but doesn't expect the results to have changed from last time 18 months ago and it won't change anything. I'll get someone at work to take them in the morning so I can be sure that at least my bloods are normal evne if my scans are not !

Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo I have no idea what it might be other than cyst.  If you have not had your bloods done for 18 months I would?  I track mine ever month for over a year now and they do vary from 5.6 - 9.4 (FSH), and I think stress can also effect FSH as I found it went up when I'd had a stressful time.

Best of luck
L x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks JJ1, thats what I thought too, will get them done in the morning. if stress affects FSH then i'm sure mine will be through the roof !!

Roo x


----------



## Mazzzz

Sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle Roo and hope you get some answers soon. Understand about the 40 threshold thing but like Sasha says things can change in the space of a month so hang on in there. Someone at work today was chatting about her sister who's 43 and has a new baby. Hope your bloods come out ok. It's soooo frustrating being so out of control over your body.

JJ1 - great news on your FSH. That's a nice low score   

Hi to everyone else - just popped on before I pop off to bed  

Maz xx


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, sorry about your abandoned cycle.  How frustrated you must feel - I understand as I can't have tx until December.  Sorry can't help you with your area on your ovary - only thing I could think of is a cyst.

Sasha, yes, Stepan sounds great from what everyone has posted.  Can't wait to meet him myself!

JJ1, I don't even bother talking about ttc to friends and relatives that know what I am doing - their eyes glaze over when it's mentioned and they understand nothing about IVF and the drugs, and even less about donor eggs.  That's why it's so great to have all of you, who do understand.  Thank goodness.  Yes, my donor and I are going as a couple.  Not that it matters at Reprofit, as some single women have been treated there.  I just thought it'd make things easier.  Congrats on your FSH levels by the way.  I don't think I could be bothered having them done every month (or afford it ).  By the way, I do know there is a courier based in London who couriers sperm around the world - unfortunately I don't remember the name .

Hello to everyone else.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

Well, I've been back to the world of work for 2 days now and it is not too bad so far - counting down to half term already (33 working days) - that's the sad thing about working in a school, you always seem to be wishing your life away !!

Mazz - hope the serene lady mug is doing its job!  not long til your basting - have some lucky ladybirds    .  Do you mind me asking how you handle taking time off during school time for tx?  I'm trying to work out what I should do - I don't want to lie, but I don't want to be too open either!

Mickle - hope the down-regging is going okay.  Not long until you are jetting off - I've got a really good feeling about this one chick!

Sasha - hello !  Welcome to the thread!

Aweeze - not long to go now !  I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone - does it feel quick to you?

Suzie - a career as a hypnotherapist sounds great - what a lovely way to earn a living!

JJ1 - I can identify with what you are saying about friends not understanding ttcing.  I know I haven't got to the ttc stage yet, but my friends don't really seem to 'get' me/my plans.  They're trying, but they just don't understand, I always get the feeling they are thinking 'ooh I'm glad I'm not in your shoes' (they are all married with babies).  One friend keeps talking about my future with just me and my baby and how I'll only do this once - the idea that it might not work at all / I could still meet a partner and/or might have more than 1 child don't even seem to be a possibility as far as she is concerned.

Roo - so sorry to hear you can't ttc this cycle - you must be so frustrated    Hopefully you will be able to use this time to really take care of yourself and build yourself up (emotionally and physically) for the next go.

Some1

xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

Well surprise surprise my FSH is 17, when is my body going to give me a break ??

I'm really frustrated with everything but your'e right having a break this month with no drugs etc will give me chance to recharge my batteries, and be able to celebrate my B'Day with a glass of wine or 6  

Most of the girls I work with are aware of what I'm doing and are really supportive, but are constantly asking how things are and have i got any news etc, which is lovely when things are going well ..... My sister had IVF for her 2nd (male factor) and my SIL was on Clomid and just had her second so at least they understand but both live miles away.

Just in from work will catch up with personals soon
Thankyou all for your support and kind words - it really does mean a lot

Roo xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Some1 - the serene lady mug is working a treat! Two days in and I'm still pretty calm and composed (possibly because I've made my mind up to keep an eye out for other jobs - thank you all again for your help with that dilemma, appreciated it very much) - I'd forgotten how great the kids are where I work. I am lucky and have a lovely Year 8 form who say 'good morning Miss' when I arrive  If only the staff were as pleasant!  

I don't mind at all you asking about what I say about taking time off - so far I've just said I have a medical appointment and that's been enough. I think the deputy in charge of cover has kind of understood that it's personal. I don't really feel I need to say more than that but if quizzed would probably say it's 'ladies things' which is what my sister told her boss when she had IVF! I must say though that I do get stressed about when basting is going to be as I don't like taking time off because my name goes up on the cover list for all to see and people ask me or my friends what's up.... This week for example I am really hoping B day will be Saturday because it's the first week and I don't want to not be there for my new classes' first lesson. Doesn't look so good, teacher not showing up on the first lesson of the year! Of course if that's how it happens then tough, but I'm praying for Saturday (please send positive Saturday thoughts my way!)

Roo - so sorry to hear about your FSH. You must be really fed up and you really do deserve a break. As you say though, now you can enjoy your birthday and have a drink. Am sending you lots of    hon xx

Suzie - December will soon come. I heard on the radio this morning that loads of shops have their Xmas stuff in already?!?!

Lou - how you doing hon? Not long!f Getting excited - another FF baby! 

Hi to Sam, JJ1, lastgirl, Sasha, Emma, Kimberley and anyone I've missed  

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo - try and not get too dispondant about it, stress can also have an adverse effect, I know when I had a bad time at work (which may still rear its head, as we are still undergoing a reorganisation - and if so I will get my GP to sign me off as I can't risk the adverse effect of the stress, before my FSH went from 8.1 to 9.4 in 2 weeks when this all started).  My friend joked with me as we had a good old night out on the town on Sat and consumed lots of wine and danced till 0300, so she said that next month we'd have a good night out and let our hair down before the cycle!!

Is it worth doing an AMH test I hear some of the girls talk about it? as that measures ovarian resevre I believe.  

Maz Glad you are enjoying the children's company at work.  I think once you have made your mind up then you have put your foot on the first rung of the ladder and don't feel so trapped in a situation and realise that you can change it, I have felt liek this for about 3-4 months, and think nothing of looking and  applying for a job if I wanted to.

My donor's partner is staying over for a few nights as he is working in London, we have just had dinner and chatted over a bottle of wine he is so good for the soul, and tomorrow night we are going out for dinner with the girl I went out with on Sat and works in my area - they have a love/hate relationship!  I have also arranged for my donor to have his bloods updated and to go and donate another sample for the freezer bank- just in case he can't be there on the day, but I know he will be.

Have a good day- another dayto brave the darn tube strike!
L x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi JJ,

My Dh's swimmers are stored at the Bridge as well. I think all you need to do is get your donor to sign the forms giving consent to ship the sprem abroad and consent for this sperm to be used in treatment at any other clinic. The Bridge have these forms and you just need to ask.

I use Kynisi couriers and they have been very good. They do a lot of work for the Bridge and are based in London. Ask for Kosta. They do all the paperwork as well so it is very easy.

Kynisi Courier Systems 
201 Grange Road 
London 
SE1 3AA 

020 70640884 

[email protected] 

Hope this helps.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone !  Just to say I am back online Woo Hoo....    There is so much to catch up with so you'll have to bear with me and I'll be back once I've read up on the posts  

Take care all xxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi Hollysox hon, glad you're back! How's things? Any developments with your plans?

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Hollysox- we missed you!! glad your back online.  How have you been.

Sasha thannk for the info re moving sperm.

Maz one day less till half term!! 

I had my immune bloods repeated today, I am sucha  coward when it comes to bloods and needles -  I was crying  as I walked down the street to the clinic, let alone into the blood lab, I know it is all in my head though as the man didn't hurt me.  Some will take some2-4 days and others later, so I really hope not too long as if it is ok and I don't need Humira then I have to fit a hysteroscopy in as well.

Just come in from the gym and tired
L x


----------



## Mazzzz

Hey L, well done for getting through the bloods - they are horrid and you're very brave. Me gym-tired too - trying to lose a few pounds before I hopefully sometime soon put them all back on in the form of a small new person not chocolate  

Got my smiley face   on peestick this morning so off to the clinic tomorrow a basting sometime between Year 12 period 2 and Year 7 period 5! So bizarre..... Anyway, 2ww here we go again  

Hi to everyone and hey, it's the weekend!

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mazz-  Yipee for the smiley face  Good luck  for your basting tomorrow- bet the kids and teachers would never guess what you were popping out to do!! 

L x


----------



## suzie.b

Maz - good luck with your tx tomorrow - hope it's successful and that it's the last for a good few months.

       

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Hollysox

Hello everyone....  I still haven't had the chance to catch up with you all but just wanted to wish Mazz lots of luck for todays basting and lots and lots of luck also for the dreaded 2ww     May this be THE one for you    

Well, I have made up my mind to go to Reprofit    and have already booked in for February 2008    I am scared but excited to be starting on this new journey.....

Will do a long post when I get the chance but in the meantime please take care everyone.....sending tons of love and   to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Thanks gals, basting went fine - it's amazing how 'normal' it becomes once you've done it a couple of times. Yup, the kids would be gobsmacked if they knew (as would the teacher who covered my lesson so I could go)! Test date 24 September......

Hollysox - great news that you've come to a decision about Reprofit and have a date, you must feel so much happier now you know what's next. Yeah!

How's everyone else doing? Weather forecast for the weekend is gooooooood  

Maz xx


----------



## sarahz

Hello everyone - so sorry I haven't posted for ages, I admire everyone's ability to do so!  Quick update from me - did I ever tell you about the palava of getting the Danish sperm I wanted into Kiev - basically it was embargo'd at Kiev Customs and Isida clinic nor london hosting clinic couldn't do anything about it, apparently.  Had to go with local in the end, which I didn;t want.  What can you do?  Write a black comedy about it all, major incompetance.  Anyway, moving on...

  Had generally positive appointment with Raj Rai at St Mary's Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic and he's simply testing for womb lining issues as all 3 m/c's before 10 weeks.  Going back in 5 wks.  Made me view the possibility of trying again with more optimism - have vaguely looked into adopting but it's difficult holding the two ideas in my mind together.

good luck everyone - good luck Lou - Hello Sarahjoy - very sorry to hear re your mum, my mum has dementia also, in a home, I really commisserate.  I felt I put my life on hold whilst she was going through the middle phase of the illness.  Good luck with the p/g!  Sz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox- Glad that you have things set up for your cycle abroad- you can start planning again.

Sarahz- Good to see you back on the board, and also that you had a positive appt with Dr Rai- what tests is he doing for womb lining issues?  Did you have to wait a long time to see him?

Mazz- Good luck for the 2WW, on that dreaded emotional rollercoaster again

Mickle Hope that your DRing is going ok

Have a good weekend folks 
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've not been around much this week, really busy at work.

Welcome back Hollysox, glad you've made your decision, the next few months will whiz by.

Mazz - Glad the basting went ok   hope your 2ww is not too hard.

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies, feeling a little more positive now - wishing the days away unitl AF arrives though so i can get started again.

Hope you're all enjoying the lovely weather this weekend

Roo x


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

Hi have been away in the Lake district for the week, which was lovely.

Down regging is OK, I felt really odd at the beginning of week like someone had put lead in my legs and this weekend feeling really emotional, now waiting for AF to arrive.


Roo, sorry to hear your news about cycle. Hope Af arrives and you are ready to go for next one very soon

JJ1, agree with you this TTC lark can be a a lonely old business there are few people who I talk to and have any understanding off what it feels like.

Mazz, thinking off you for 2WW   Hoping this is the one.

Lou, shall I start the predictions off for you? A boy born on the 8th October. How are you doing?

Some1, thank you for the positivity hope this one is the one too.

Hollysox, Glad to have you back online and with your new plan.

Hi to everyone else, Kimberley, Sam, Sasha, sarah and anyone i have missed.

Love Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 

Hope that you are having a good weekend. 

Mickle - glad you managed to have a nice time and DRing isn't going too badly for you.

For Lou's predictions I think 6 Oct (my brithday!!) and a boy weighing 7 lbs 10 oz

Mazz - Hope all is going ok in the 2WW and it isn't driving you mad yet!!

Roo- Do you have anything to do before you go over and what drugs etc do you have to take before Feb to gear up for it?

Sarahz- the sperm situation sounded dreadful- dtressful enough without that going on- what happened to it in the end?

Lou- Hope all is well with you and wiggle- not much longer now!!

Had a nice weekend, saturday started with the doorbell and my donor's partner had sent me a lovely huge bouquet of lilies and white roses and chocolates- for no special occassion/reason - he is so thoughtful. Then had hair/waxing/nails-which I have already messed up with bleach and cleaning today , then met up with some friends and 2 ex colleagues last night and went to a lovely pub and had dinner - hard to find one with no football or rugby on to chat!

Better go and face the queues in supermarket!! Have a loevly day

L x


----------



## aweeze

I'll be back later to post properly but look at you with your Wiggle predictions  . I'm actually just working on a little website for Wiggle which will have a place to post your predictions - I'll post the link as soon as I have it working properly! Nearly there.... 

Back later.... 

Lou
XX


----------



## going it alone

HI all

Mazz - glad the basting went well. As I was leaving school for mine once I met the PE co-ordinator from the high school nipping in to meet with me as he was passing. I suffer with a bad back so a plausible excuse for me at the time was physio.

I'll catch up with more personals when I can.

Lou- I think Sept 29th 7lb 7 and a boy. But then again, I thought I was having at least one boy!

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## mickle

Just to add to wiggles prediction 8lb 1oz.

Mickle xx


----------



## some1

Well, I'm convinced that Wiggle is a girl !  She will be born on 4th October and weigh 7lb 3oz


----------



## mum2b1975

Hi Girls, may I join the group?  I too am a single lady.  I'm about to try home insemination next month - kinda scared now the decision has finally been made lol!


----------



## Roo67

Hi mum2b and welcome.

Best of luck for your insemination next month

Roo xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Welcome to the thread mum2b, it's a good place for all those questions that crop up all the time once you start the process. Good luck with your insem - fingers crossed for first time lucky!

Mickle - hope you're feeling better after the weekend and that AF is on her way soon!

Roo - glad you're doing better hon and ready to go again.

JJ1 - your donor's partner is soooo sweet, what a lovely surprise to have flowers!

2ww is ok so far - it generally doesn't drive me insane until halfway through the second week, in fact I almost forget during the first week which is probably a good thing! School is keeping me well distracted.

Hi to everyone and hope you had a good weekend. I'll wait to put my Wiggle-prediction on the new website!

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi mum2b 

Welcome to the thread.  I was just responding to you on the other thread and directing you here!! 
I presume that you are using a known donor for home insems- how did you get your donor? I started off that way but then ended up with my donor at a clinic and now we are embarking on our 4th ICSI cycle. I presume that you have both have sexual health screenings, but I would highly recommend a sperm analysis as I would have save month of wasted time with home insems if I had known that we had low counts.

Many of the girls on the gay and lesbian thread are also in the same situation and using known donors so face the same issues- and they have had lots of success with home insems!

Good Luck

I'm off for a scan tomorrow and acupuncture for the lining thickness.

L x

Are you in the stages of tracking cervical mucous, LH surges etc.


----------



## mum2b1975

I'm using a tried and tested donor registered with first4fertility.  He has proven successes and has been blood tested and sti tested and his little fishes had lots of tests too lol.  I have my fingers crossed it works first time but not getting hopes up too high though.


----------



## Sara13

Hi everyone,

I am new to this thread and hope I can join you.

My situation is probably different to most of you. I have been undergoing fertility treatment for 6 years now with my ex-husband. Now I am divorcing and willing to have a child on my own.
My consultant has advised me to go to Spain which I did and I have now just started my IVF cycle. I will have most of the scans in the Uk but will have the egg collection and transfer in Spain.

I am a little bit stressed by the process although I had some counselling. In fact, I have plenty of questions and doubts of going for a donor...as I guess it must have been the same for you. Your experience will be of great help to me.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Sara x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies,

Welcome mum2be and sara!

Maz     

Lou your wiggle bump is gorgeous.

Hope everyone is well, been a lovely week its great to see some sunshine hanging around!  

Take care all xxx


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

Welcome to the thread mum2b and Sara.

JJ1, How was your scan?

Lou, hope you are OK.

Mazz, hope the 2ww is ok   

some1 any news re your cycle in October?

Hi to everyone else.

Well, have had terrible headaches with Down regging, AF arrived and due to start stimms tomorrow, Having accu tommorow as well so hope that helps. Thats me?

Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...cant stay long as need to be up for work at 6am    I am still having MAJOR problems with my new pc or rather AOL    My friend has spent 3 hours getting me back on line tonight....just thought I'd let you all know I'm not ignoring you  

Hopefully I will be back online tomorrow and will be able to catch up.....I am getting so annoyed with AOL though...my pc is my life line  

Night night then....xxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Just to let you know that I probably won't be online this weekend as totally stressed and need time to get a lot of things sorted. I wanted to give you all the heads up so that you didn't worry that I was off having Wiggle without keeping you all posted! 

I'll be back properly once I can get my mat leave started and I'm at home resting up - hopefully by Tuesday. 

Take care all.

Lou
XX


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls....hope you are all doing ok ?  My pc is still driving me mad at times but it seems to be ok today  

Lou...not long to go now hun....I'm gettin gexcited for you    I predict you will have a boy on October 7th weighing 8lb 1oz.....that'll guarantee you'll have a girl then cos I am always wrong  

Mazz...how are you getting on with the dreaded 2ww ?  How much longer before test day ?  Sending you tons of        and a bit of   for good measure...hope you are staying sane ?!

Mickle...how's the d/regging going hun ?  Ok ?  Hopefully you will be on stimms very soon    

JJ1...your donors partner sounds lovely....no one has every bought me flowers or given me chocs unless it was for my birthday   And even then I can count on one hand how many times that's happened    It's my birthday on Monday so I'll probably just buy myself some flowers and chocs    Do you feel sorry for me yet ?      

Hi to Mum2b and Sara and welcome to the thread...we are all at different stages of ttc on here so you will fit in very easily...can I wish you both lots of luck with your tx's.  Sara hun, going this route is not something any of us have gone into lightly and there is lots of support out here for you whenever you need it   

Roo...how are you doing hun ?  Sending you lots of luck for your next round of tx    

Sarahz...I'm pleased your appointment at St.Marys went well...good luck for your next appointment hun...let's hope they can come up with some answers for you     

Hellos also to SuzieB (not long till Reprofit  ) Some1, Kimberley, Sam, Emma, and anyone else I've missed...

I've been trying to book for a weeked in Blackpool for my b'day but everywhere decent ois fully booked   So, I'm going to York tomorrow and staying over for 1 night...it's better than nothing I suppose...my friend and I are hoping to book on a ghost walk if we can...should be a laugh  

Have a good weekend everyone....hope the sun shines where you are    

xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Lou just saw your post as I was posting...you take care now


----------



## Mazzzz

Me too! Go on Hollysox, you're worth it...  And Happy Birthday for Monday!! Hope you have a lovely lovely time in York xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,

Happy birthday for Monday Hollysox - Hope you have a lovely time in York - a friend of mine has been on a ghost walk and stayed in a haunted hotel - she had a great time. I too buy myself flowers quite regularly.

Lou - Not long now - hope you manage to start resting up soon. I predict a boy, 2nd Oct 7lb3oz

Mazzz - hope the 2ww is soon over and not driving you  

JJ1 - I'm so jealous of your donors partner, he's so thoughtful, if you ever fancy sharing him just let me know  

Mickle - how was acupuncture - has it helped? hope stimms is going ok

I'm now off work for a week.. yipee, got lots planned as my birthday next weekend. I'm dragging it out a bit this year, started yesterday with a birthday pressie to myself - 2 seater sportscar    several meals out, a weekend in london (with tea at the Savoy and theatre) then a family party the following weekend .  Well they do say life begins at 40 so am making sure it does  

Hope everyone is well   to everyone

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days

Lou- Hope you don't over do things   as you don't want wiggle to make an early appearance!

Mickle- How is it going? how do you feel about this cycle. Not too much longer till you go to Greece

Mazz- wishing you loads of luck for your test date      how are you coping hun- I hate the last week!

Hollysox- Happy birthday for Mon  - I can only send you virtual flowers.I hope that you have a lovely time in York, I was up there last summer for a conference and it was very nice. I am lost when my pc plays up as well


Mum2b1975- Glad that you have a good donor and supply do you get id release details with first4Fertility?  I know it is fresh goods they deliver! Is it the same company as man not included under another name?

Sarah13- which clinic are you thinking of in Spain?  I think if my next cycle doesn't work- I mustn't be dispondant but always have a plan B- 

lastgirl- what stage are you at with TTC?

Roo - How are you hun?  Wow you have been good to yourself for your big birthday!!   - What are you going to see at the theatre?  I hope that your 2 seater sports car jinxs you the way it did my friend, after being told my Prof Winston they wouldn't conceive and failed IVF, she was good to herself with exotic holidays and a car, and low and behold  she was soon selling it as she couldn't get a buggy in the boot!!!

sarahz- are you back to St Mary's?

Hi to everyone else kimberely, some1, suzieB, sam and everyone else

I have been frantic this week.  I had my scan on Tues, and my lining was still very thin 4.5 mm and the Dr said he would have liked it 6mm, so he started me on aspirin, and Viagra tablets until 2 days before AF.  I'll have another scan after 4-7 days after ovulation.  
I said that I had read and the CARE girls in Nottingham get Viagra supps, he said that he didn't think there was a difference in their experience and they couldn't get them in the UK, so I bought the oral Viagra, but said if I could get a supplier would he give me a script, so he agreed.

So my worldwide mission began, and some very helpful info from FF girls, me sending my accupuncturist into the lady on the other table who was using them from CARE asking about the side effects, lots of the middle of night phone calls by my donors's partner, as I was too stressed, due to time differences of UK and West Coast USA - I got them from a pharmacy in Las Vegas!! Fed Ex'd and less than 48 hours later and $860 lighter I have them.  It was a farce in the end ringing SIRM in the USA and asking them if I could become a virtual pt of theirs they agreed but couldn't process it until 21 st Sept after a phone interview!.  I found another pharmcy in New York who would have issued it on a UK script without a US Dr transcribing it, but the original script was in the post from clinic to me, and the other pharmacy wouldn't fax to the other one in NY who was closing due to the time difference between East and West coast USA!  In the end I told her how many I wanted as they didn't understand the UK prescription and latin abbreviations!! 

I guess where there is a will there is a way!!  I just hope that they are worth the hassle and do the trick .

I escaped the gym yesterday (but only till Sat am!! ), and went to an exhibition with another wonderful man ( gay friend) who offered to be my donor as well, and he was saying how he and his partner would still love to be fathers- he would be a fantastic dad but wants a co-parenting relationship.  He is also a very kind hearted, sensitive and stunningly attractive man.

I'm so glad it is the weekend!!

Take care girls love to you all
L xx


----------



## mum2b1975

Hi to you all.

My donor with first4fertility remains anonymous, not all donors are with them they have the option.  I have spoken to My GP yesterday also about treatment on the NHS.  She basically will be getting in touch with me once she discovers if this is a possibility.

Hope you're all well and positive.

XXX


----------



## karalee

hi to everyone,

I was hoping I could join you. 

Been trying to conceive on my own since February and finally   result a few weeks ago and now waiting very nervously for my first scan and any sign of one (or two!!) heartbeats...

I brought my donor sperm in via my clinic from America but oddly haven't thought about that side of things at all since then. Trying to get pregnant and surviving IVF treatment has just been all consuming.

Really encouraging to read some of your posts here. All I know is that if this little one does not hang on I will just try again. 

Have such a hideous history of choosing the wrong men that I know this is the right thing to do. Really hoping that having a bad track record in those relationships does not mean I will make a bad mother - in fact I feel the opposite!

good luck to everyone   

xxxkaralee


----------



## mum2b1975

Hi and welcome!

Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!

I think it's great going it alone, I am thrilled to be single and can't wait to have a child of my own.  I'm inseminating this cycle which should start next week.


----------



## some1

Hello everybody!!

We are a growing gang these days!  Welcome to the thread mum2b, sara13 and karalee.  Congratulations on your BFP karalee!

Mickle - hope the stims are going okay and acupuncture went well.  It is not long until you jet off to Greece now - I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending you baby dust    

Roo - enjoy your week off work - sounds like you have lots of lovely things planned. 

Mazz - how are you doing?  you're just into the evil part of the 2ww now aren't you - hope it goes quickly - just focus on your serene lady mug!!!

JJ! - wow!  the great international viagra suppository hunt sounds like a nightmare - well done for tracking them down.  Maybe you should set up a medication detective agency.  You certainly seem to have some great gay friends - maybe you could set up a single woman/gay donor matching agency too!!! 

Hollysox - have a fantastic birthday on Monday !!  hope you enjoy your ghost walk tonight 

Lou - hope you get everything organised this weekend and things don't get too stressful. 

Hello to sasha, suzie, sarahz, emma, sam and anyone else I've missed.

I'm hoping to be ttcing next month, got to ring the clinic on Monday to find out for certain.  I feel like I'm really ready for it now, in fact I'm feeling totally tip top!!  Seem to have loads of energy at the moment - been really trying to eat well and get plenty of sleep and it seems to be paying off.  Bought what seems like a lifetime's supply of pregnacare in boots today (3 for 2) and stocked up on opks over the internet (as I'm addicted to testing) - got 25 for £25 from access diagnostics if anyone's interested.  (they are clearview - which are the ones my clinic supplies - they are made by the same people who make clear blue, I think they are identical as I've tried using both on the same urine sample and the results were exactly the same - see I told you I was addicted   ).  I ovulated this week and it made me feel really excited to think that (hopefully) this is the last egg that I will be losing without at least trying to fertilise it.  

Okay, now I've typed this I have realised that I am going doolally, I'll be totally crackers if I ever get as far as a 2ww    Oh dear !!

Some1
xxx


----------



## some1

Oops - think I've been naughty - my opk supplier has disappeared from my post   PM me if you want to know who they are!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Welcome Karalee and also huge congratulations on your - where did you have treatment?  

Some1- so excited that you can start soon and wel done getting yourself into good shape ready for it.

L x


----------



## karalee

hi

Treatment through the Bridge Center at London Bridge. Feel very safe and comfortable with them. Love the nurses there! 

Now have another week and a half to first scan and to be honest it feels almost as hard as the 2WW... terrified there will be no heartbeat....

trying to distract myself with trashy movies and cake!!!

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Best of Luck for the scan - you'll meet the eccentric Heather!  I had 2 cycles there, the nurses were nice - Liz, Amanda etc but  some know much more than others etc, but my last cycle was disasterous there in Feb, and I lost all faith in Mr Shaw and Dr Immamore so moved.  Jenny in the spern lab was also very good.

What drugs did you have  for your IVF?

Movies and cake sounds a great distraction
L x


----------



## karalee

so sorry to hear of your bad experience - it seems to be so hit and miss, but i think you are right, once you lose faith you have to move elsewhere (also agree some nurses there better than others - liz is fab)

i was on menapour, but reacted very quickly and strongly, got quite ill and they triggered me earlier than they wanted to... but got 2 embryos out of it (from 19 eggs!) so no complaints...

good luck for this new cycle... have they changed your treatment?

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow 19 eggs- have you got some frosties, My problem is the opposite poorer responder the most eggs I got was 7 and that was with Menopur - I did get pregnant on my forst ICSI but m/c'd at 7 wks and 6 days. My last cycle at the Bridge all my eggs collected were immature.

My treatment at now is totally different,I did the short protocol again, puregon, cetrotide,menoral produced 4 eggs and 3 embryos.  It is much harder work though - daily or twice daily bloods from stimming, scans, and getting calls to inject asap, also you buy the drugs on a daily basis as they change them depending on your bloods each day.
L x


----------



## karalee

no frosties - they all stopped growing by day 5, except the 2 that went back...
good luck with this one in september!! xx


----------



## going it alone

First of all, welcome to the newbies. It's great that are numbers are swelling so much. Congrats Karalee on your BFP. I def found the wait til the first scan worse than the 2ww. Best of luck with that. Are you getting any symptoms? I was just soooo tired.

Some1 - great that you'll be cycling soon.

Hollysox - Have a great day tomorrow. hope you enkoy the ghost walk. York is lovely.

Lou - Hope you get everything sorted soon. Enjoy your mat leave. I left a lot of things for me to do in mine so that I didn't get bored. I had two days of it and then was taken in to hospital. I still have 4 books that I haven't started.

JJ1 - Well done on the viagra hunt.

Roo - Well done on the pressie buying. If you can't treat yourself once in a while... 

Big hi to everyone else. Yet again it's a quickie as the girls are sleeping less and less in the daytime now.

Love and Hugs

Sam xx


----------



## mickle

HI ladies,

Just wanted to let you know what was happening with me. I had scan and estrodiol blood test today. I have 7 follicles on each so that is good, the clinic were initially worried that I was a bit behind as they were measuring between 8 and 9mm but mostly 8 but my estrodial is 2382 i think thats quite high for day 5 but not sure waiting to here back from clinic. Lining is 8mm. Anybody have any ideas?

I have been a little bit uncomfortable around my ovaries they are definitely doing something. My other problem is lack of sleep I can't sleep beyond 6-00 am and this morning it was 04-30. Sorry about the me post, will do personals soon.

Emma, sounds good to me. How are you?

Love Mickle


----------



## Mazzzz

Emma, I think it's a great idea. I must say i was surprised how hard I had to look to find the thread when I first joined up. 

Hollysox,   to you! Hope you had fun in York and that you had the good weather there too!

Mickle, good news on all your follies hon - not sure what estrodial is, never heard of it. Sorry you're feeling uncomfy - hope it passes soon.

Sam, my sister has twin boys who are just beginning to give up their daytime sleeps and she is wondering too when she is going to get anything done so can empathise with you! 

Lou, how's the prep going? The countdown is going quick!

I'm well into week 2 of 2ww although I've been given a 17 day wait which is a bit rubbish - I will probably cheat and test on 15DPO if no sign of AF by the weekend. Is that really naughty? 

Hi to JJ1, karalee, sarahz, some1 (serene lady mug is the best thing ever on 2ww - I love it!!), Roo, mum2b, Sasha, lastgirl and anyone I've missed  

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox wishing you a Happy Birthday hope that you have a fabulous day
[fly]
           [/fly]


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Girls
I agree the Gay and Lesbian thread is so much easier for the girls to find, but what to call it!!!!
single mothers by choice or something like that.

My Dr just rang now from the clinic and I don't need Humira as my cytokines and TNF-A is normal, my NK's are up so need steroids and probably IVIG, but next cycle can go ahead.  Still not ovulated and it is day 15, so he said to go for a scan if nothing my Fri (I'm away Thurs-Sun) so he said Mon was fine, if I do get LH surge then scan and bloods 5 days afterwards. I need to book in a hysteroscopy appt for next week as well!!

Must dash as going to the gym
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Hollysox!!  Hope you have had a lovely day 

Emma, love the idea about a slot on the main board, someone left me a link to this thread don't think i'd have found it else!  Will be good to be able to start new posts etc for different issues / chatting / support.

Hi to everyone,

Love n best wishes
xx


----------



## Roo67

Hollysox
[fly]​[/fly]

Hope you had a lovely "scary" time in york
Love Roo xx


----------



## mickle

Happy Birthday Hollysox  . Hope you have had a great time.

Love

Mickle


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone and thanks for all the birthday wishes....I had an ok day but it wasn't anything too special...I'm busy working my way through a box of chocs as I type but am beginning to feel a bit sick now   maybe I should stop   

York was good....we managed to do a ghost walk which was a scream...the guy who did it was really funny but the tales he told were a bit gruesome    The rest of the time was spent shopping, eating and drinking...hick   then on the way home we popped into a designer outlet and got some bargains....  I lurve shopping    

Mazz...oh not long to wait for test day....especially if you do an early one    should I send the   after you ?  Sending loads of     for test day and pray for a lovely   for you     

Emma...What a good idea.....I hope they say yes to it     This is not the easiest thread to find and there must be loads of singles out there who haven't found us yet....Oh hun, I really hope the endo isn't rearing it's ugly head again.... 

Mickle...sounds like you have some good folliesin there hun    Do you have any idea when EC will be yet ?  Sending you lots of good luck vibes hun and a bit of   for good measure    ....sorry you aren't sleeping very well at the moment though...I hope the phase passes very soon... 

Karalee...hello and welcome   and many many congrats on your BFP hun....good luck for your first scan when you have it....     It will be fantastic to see your baby/s heartbeat/s.... 

JJ1...wow it sounds like it is all systems go....    Good luck for your hysteroscopy too...   

Sam...sounds like the girls are growing up   Do they play well together ? Hope you manage to get some 'me' time soon though   

Some1...not long to wait for tx now    

Mum2b...good luck with your insemination this month    

Roo....hope you are doing ok hun ?   

Lastgirl...you too, hope you are ok ?  

Hellos to anyone else I've not mentioned....hope you are all ok ?

Lou.....hoe your maternity leave is all sorted and that you get some time to yourself soon....

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi girls,


Just a quick post to say hello and sorry i havent been here for a while. I am still not better being sick and constant pains in my stomach every night since Amelia was 12 days old just waiting for blood test results to come back they think i've got a stomach ulcer and have lost nearly 2 stone of the 2 1/2 stone i put on during my pregnancy.

Amelia's doing really well though, was weighed this morning and is now 10 lb 13 oz so has put on 1lb in 10 days! she has started smiling and noticing things this week, she loves looking at our cat Jessie who is black and white.

I predict Lou is going to have a beautiful baby boy on the 1st Oct weighing 7 lb 13 oz


Will do more personals soon

Take care everyone

Kimberley and Amelia
  x x x            x x x


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi there everyone!

Firstly I would just like to say a big thank you to JJ1 for your PM.  It was really helpful and I appreciate you taking the time.  It has definately given me some things to think with regard to the various options.  I thought you were right and and it was about time I stopped lurking and introduced myself too!

I am 31 and am currently in a relationship which I have known in my heart of hearts has been over for quite a long time.  We went through a ICSI treatment in March this year but it was cancelled before ET as I developed OHSS.  At the time i was devestated but I can't help thinking now that maybe it happened for a reason.  He is not a bad man but he is very hard to life with and I just don't feel that we are right for each other.  We are trying to work things through at the moment but I feel there is just too much water under the bridge now.  He knows how I feel but is adament that he doesn't want the realtionship to end although I feel deep down that is as much about convenince as it is because he loves me (which I know he does in his own way).

I have confided in a few close friends that I am planing to end the relationship and am thinking of going it alone - I know they think I would be better off without him but they think I have plenty of time to meet someone else and that I should wait for the right man but I just can't bear the idea of starting every relationship with the pressure of wondering if he would make a good dad!  To be honest I have never had the vision of the traditional family unit anyway.  For some reason even when I was younger, if I ever pictured me having children it was always on my own - maybe it was a preminition!  Although I would never underestimate how difficult it may be to bring up a child on your own, the thought of having a child on my own doesn't faze me and I know I am so lucky to have a fantastic support network around me, in particular my mum, sister and my best friend.  Whatever their reservations I know they will support me 100%.

I suppose my only qualms is who and what to tell other people and in particular what to tell any child if I am lucky enough to have one.  I don't want to shout it from the roof top but equally I don't want to ever give my child the impression that I am ashamed of how they came to be.

Anyway, a long way to go before I have to worry about that.  There are obviously a lot of things I need to sort out first so I am going to use the time to do some research and hopefully get started in spring next year.

Apologies for the essay - I just wanted to wish you all well on your journeys and send you all  tons of .  I look forward to seeing lots of BFP's in the near future.  You all sound very brave and I am in total admiration for you all.

xxx

Btw, I think it is a great idea to make this board more prominant Emma - it is so reassuring to know there are other people in the same boat and im sure there are others who just don't know of it's existance.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Just a quick Hello as I must dash and am off until Sunday-Karen so glad that you posted and welcome to the thread.


Roo- Have a fab birthday    for the weekend

Kimberely - Your little one looks so cute, so sorry that you are still having problems, I do hope that they find out what is causing it.

Mazz  for your test I really hope it is a  for you

Lou- Hope that you are relaxing on your mat leave now

Hi to everyone else.

I have  my hysteroscopy booked for Tuesday they said that it couldn't be too close to my AF date as you don't know if you are bleeding from the op or AF, other than blood tests, Tuesday was the latest that I could have it. I still haven't ovulated and it is day 17!!! it was day 18 before. My donor is going to have bloods done tomorrow and also freeze a sample (and it was their anniversary so abstinence then too bless!).

L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,

JJ1 - good luck for your hysteroscopy next week - you've certainly been very busy getting everything organised for your next cycle, the viagra hunt seems to have been a bit of a nightmare

Karen - Welcome to the thread, hope you're able to work things out soon, whichever way that will be so you can then concentrate on ttc again.

Kimberley - Amelia is gorgeous. Sorry you're still not feeling well, hope they get to the bottom of it soon.

Hollysox - Glad you had a good day in York and didn't make your self too sick with your choccies ! 

Emma - Good idea about slot on main board - I'm sure theres other girls out there unable to find us.

Karalee - Congrats on BFP - Have you got a date for your scan ? Hope the wait is not driving you too crazy.

Mazz - good luck for test day  Hope you're managing to keep yourself occupied and away from the pee sticks  

Mickle - You sound as though you have some good follies there are you having more scans ? - Hope you're managing to sleep a bit better, I've not slept properly for months now and always wake up more tired than when i went to bed. Nearly always awake at  2 and 4am... so do sympathise

Lou - hope you're enjoying your mat leave now.

Mum2b - good luck for basting this month, and are ready for the   2WW

 Hi to anyone I've missed - hope you're doing ok.

I'm still waiting for AF  - last time I had a clomid free month my cycle was only 19 days so could be any day now - knowing my luck she'll appear in time for my birthday and weekend away !! 
Been to see a friend in Scarborough and she insisted that we drive along the sea front with the roof down on my new car - still a novelty to me too - wish I'd bought it earlier in the summer though


----------



## struthie

New home ladies


----------



## struthie

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112318.0


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi girls

Sorry to start the new thread off on a downer but AF arrived last night so it wasn't to be for me this month. I'm ok but will be having lots of treats this weekend, including a glass of wine or two! I'm going to have a break this month and put the saved energy into sending you ttc'ers positive vibes for some BFPs     

Roo, can't remember which day you said your birthday is but think it must be soon so have a great day! 

Maz xx


----------



## suzie.b

Maz

So sorry this month wasn't your month  - it will be soon, I'm sure !

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Roo67

Oh Maz so sorry hun,   

Spoil yourself rotten this weekend - you deserve it.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Maz   sorry to hear your news, you make sure you spoil yourself rotten, you deserve it xxx


----------



## some1

Maz - so sorry it was a BFN   thinking of you x

Some1


----------



## mum2b1975

Maz I'm really sorry to hear your news, I think treating yourself this weekend is exactly the right thing to do. I'm scared this will be me soom, inseminating for the first time in about 2 weeks! I got some good news from the Docs, I have been formally referred to the unit at Ninewells!

Hope everyone else is doing good. So glad the weekend's nearly here!

Think positive thoughts!

XX love Helen


----------



## karalee

mazz - 

that sucks! this the worst thing about all of this is the hope we build up, only to have it bashed away...

i think you should allow yourself some time to feel really rubbish, drink good wine, eat very good chocolate and moan to friends before you throw yourself back in there! 

but

this too shall pass

and you will have a squeaking gorgeous baby in your arms one day

but for the next few days i agree with the rest of the girls...
be kind to yourself and indulge...
life will wait

xxxx kara


----------



## marmite_lover

Mazz - so sorry to hear your news.  As the others have all said, make sure and pamper/spoil yourself this weekend.

You will get there hun xxx

ps thank you all for the warm welcomes


----------



## Mazzzz

Thanks for all your lovely messages - it was weird but I felt ok until I posted last night and then I got really upset! It means a lot to know you all know what it feels like going through this and having to face up to the disappointments that very often come with it. It's so emotionally exhausting - probably good practice for being a parent! 

Have a good weekend all, I'm off for that box of well-earned choccies  

Maz xx


----------



## Hollysox

Maz...just saw your news hun...I am so sorry that this wasn't to be your turn   You enjoy that box of chocs and get yourself a glass of wine to go with them    Take care.....xxx

Hope you all have a good weekend and that the sun shines where you are....


----------



## going it alone

Maz - so sorry hun. huge cyber hug coming your way.

Karen - Hello and welcome.

Emma - great idea about the new home for us. I really can't remember how esy or difficult it was to find, it seems so long ago.

Love to all

Sam xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....how are you all doing on this wet miserable day ?  Well, it's wet and miserable up here in the north east anyway   I've been enjoying my day off work with some retail therapy    Only problem is....I lost count of the number of heavily pg women in the shopping centre....   I wish I was one of them.....  My tx in Feb seems a lifetime away but hopefully the BFP I plan to get then will be worth the wait        

Mazz...how are you hunni ?  I hope you are taking things easy and spoiling yourself rotten  

Suzie.b...how are you doing hun ?  Not too long for your trip to Reprofit....   Have you been over there yet or will it be your first trip when you go over for tx ?  I hope that you get your BFP as a Xmas prezzie....       

Kara...hope you are looking after yourself and your precious cargo hun   Whan do you go for your scan ?     

Lou...hope you and Wiggle are ok ?    Take it easy.....

Hi's also to Roo, lastgirl, some1, mum2b, Karen, Emma and Sam....and anyone I've missed.... 

Love to you all and lots of  all round xxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi ladies,


Hope your all well.

Just want to say a big hello and welcome to all the new ladies that have joined us, may there be many more  on here soon.    

Mazz    I am so sorry to hear your news  hope you treated yourself over the weekend. x

Lou  Hope you and wiggle are doing well, how are you feeling? not long to go now! cant wait to hear the news of your arrival soon. hope your resting and get as much sleep as you can now. x x

A big   to everyone else.

Amelia is coming on really well, getting weighed again tomorrow, i think she is will be about 11lb 6oz. I will do a gallery of pictures of her soon for you all to see.

Speak to you all soon.


  Kimberley & Amelia  x x x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Kimberley....how did Amelias weigh in go ?  She sounds like she is coming along beautifully....she looks gorgeous in her photo...Cant wait to see more pics when you get the chance to upload them... 

How are you feeling now hun after all the health problems you've been having since the birth ?  Take care of yourself, ok  

Hellos to everyone else out there...      to all xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Firstly Mazz so sorry to hear your news.

Lou- Not long now till wiggle's arrival! 

Kimberely- So pleased to hear that Amelia is doing well, how are you doing as you had some health problems after her birth?

Mickle- Hope that you are doing ok with this cycle, thinking of you

I was away last week and back this Sun so have been catching up on your news.

I had my hysteroscopy this morning, but it wasn't good news, the Viagra supposities have helped to thicken the lining up, I had a dodgy OPK that eventually registered as error while I was away and it never registered ovulation but and then when I got away said error- so had to go out and buy another, but none of them had registered a positive.  By the scan today before my hysteroscopy they scanned me and said that the follicle has gone so I must have ovulated, they took progesterone bloods anyway. My hysteroscopy was fine, my donor's partner came with me and was fab, I was home about 2 hours later.  But the Dr has just rung and said that I had a pale lining, that didn't look healthy, scarred and not growing, and this might be why the lack of response in my lat cycle.  The scarring needs laser or diathermy and to get back to the foundation.  He recommended a surgeon to do it at another hospital and will send me a report.  So no cycling for me for the near future..... there is always some hurdle.

My donor's partner has been fantastic trying to keep me focused and positive as ever.

Hi to hollysox,some1, sam, Roo, kara and everyone else 
L x


----------



## princess-mimi

Evening Ladies,

Just a quick post again i'm sorry

Amelia was weighed this morning and is now 11 lb 4 1/2 oz , but has been suffering really bad with colic the last couple of days, i feel so helpless at times because nothing seems to releave the pain for her. ive tried all the colic relief meds. Mum has offered to stay with us tonight just in case she is unsettled again during the night.

As for me i am still waiting for my blood test results to come back ( 3 1/2 weeks now) the pain is staring to ease slightly now thankfully.

Will add more photo's in the next couple of days.

Take care

Kimberley and Amelia x x x


----------



## marmite_lover

So sorry to hear your news JJI, how very frustrating for you.  Don't have any words of wisdom but just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you and I'm so glad that your donor and his partner are being so supportive, they sound fantastic.  You will get there hun x

Going it alone and Kimberley - your girls are beautiful, you must both be so proud    Kimberley, I'd take your mum up on that offer if I was you!

Hollysox - I hope Feb comes round quickly for you.  I know it seems ages away now but Christmas will be here before you know it and then you'll be well on your way

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Hollysox

Ok...I'll give this another go....yep you've guessed it, my pc is STILL acting up    Aaaarrrgghhhh  

JJ1, oh hun I was so sorry to read your news that you cant cycle for a while....I hope the lovely docs get the problem sorted out for you asap and that when you do get to have more tx it will be with a fantastic outcome....I am so pleased your donor and his partner are being so supportive too. Take care of yourself hun you will get there in the end        

Wow Kimberley, Amelia is thriving....I'm so sorry she is suffering from colic so badly though...poor little angel   Did your mum stay over last night then ?  My goodness, 3 and a half weeks for blood test results to come back...that is terrible    I'm glad the pain you've been sufffering has subsided a little and I hope you are on the mend now hun...take care      

Hi Karen...how are you doing hun ?  Yes, once Christmas is over with my tx will be just round the corner....I'm wishing my life away here    I have got various things lined up to keep me occupied and to help the time fly by.....

Hi to everyone else out there today...it's really horrible here again...like a winters day     

Love to all xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

JJ1 - sorry that you won't be cycling for a while, hope you can get things sorted out.

Hollysox - whereabouts in the North East are you? I'm in stockton. Weather is pretty pants at the moment - so much for an Indian summer !

Kimberley - Hope the colic eases soon for little Amelia - it's awful when you can't seem to do anything to help isn't it. Hope you get your blood tests back soon 31/2 weeks seems an awfully long time.

Mazz - how are you doing now ?

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok

Well back at work today after my lovely birthday weekend with my Sister - just got a family party this saturday then will stop celebrating this year !!??!! 

AF arrived yesterday so had baseline scan this afternoon..... unfortunately still have strange area on left ovary, am just waiting for blood results to come back then speak to my Cons to see where we go from here. I had already had FSH/LH taken this morning and he asked for progesterone to be added ? why - but when I said FSH was 17 last month all he said was "It doesn't look good"..


----------



## Roo67

Hi again,

Just got results back,  FSH down to 3.3 but estradiol 1261, which apparantly means I have a functioning cyst (which should disappear within 2-3 months), I've been put on pill for 3 weeks, which should (fingers crossed) get rid of it. so no treatment again this month. 

Roo x


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi all

JJ1 - really sorry to hear about your lining - hope you get an appointment soon to get it sorted. How frustrating. Good you have good support.

Roo - sorry to hear about the cyst and no tx this month. Sometimes it's so hard to keep going with all this, isn't it? Hang on in there hon. Glad you had a good birthday though - keep celebrating all year  

Kimberley - sorry you're still waiting for results, and hope Amelia's colic goes soon - poor love. 

Hollysox - come on February!!   It's freezing in Manchester too....

Karen - how's things with you?

Kara, Helen, Some1, mum2b, Sam, Lastgirl, Emma, Mickle, SuzieB - hello   Hope you're all well!

Lou - you're quiet.....hope all is ok! 

Wondering if anyone's coming to the Donor Conception Network meeting in Wilmslow this Saturday?

love Maz xx


----------



## mickle

Deal all,

So much going on.

Maz i am so sorry hun, what a disappointment, just horrid sweetie, you take good care of yourself.

JJ1, so sorry about you disappointment with hysteroscopy, your right theres always something big hug for you.

Some1 thinking of you it will be your time soon.

I had Ec on Monday 15 eggs collected but 9 mature they have gone on to fertilize which is good day 3 tomorrow so going to blast if we can. Do you count EC day as d1? I can't remember. Have to call clinic tomorrow and find out how they are doing so keeping al things crossed.

Feeling a bit sore estrodial 10470 on day 9 and i feel so swollen I can hardly do my trousers up but apart from that its going to.
plan. Trying to keep positive 

Was a lovely day today here and managed to go to the beach and lie under umbrella, purely therapeutic off course.

Hi to all the newbies will need some time to get with were everyone is but in the meantime hello   

Hi to all the not newbies too. more personals soon

Lots of love Mickle


----------



## some1

Hello!

Wow Mickle!  9 eggs sounds great - I've still got really good feelings about this cycle for you.  Glad you have managed to enjoy the day and that you've got good weather - it is freezing here!  Sending you loads of       Go eggies go!!!

JJ1 and Roo - so sorry to hear that you can't cycle at the moment.  I really hope that your bodies will recharge and repair themselves so that when you can get ttcing again you get the good luck that you both deserve so much.

Mazz - hope you are doing okay after your disappointment.  I'm sure the kids at school are keeping you distracted - we are half way through this half term already!  I can't believe how quickly the weeks go by!

Hello Karen and welcome to the thread!  Hello to everybody else too!

I have just spoken to the lovely nurse at my clinic and things are starting to move forward (at last!!).  May be able to have my first try next cycle, not sure yet though as the timing is all a bit tight.  My donor is brand new and is booked in at the clinic to have his final bloods on Tues, results should be through a week after that.  After that, in her words, 'we're good to go'!!!  Trouble is that I will be ovulating very close to when the donor results come through so I may have to wait til next cycle.  She did say she could offer me a different donor for this cycle, but my instinct is to wait for the first donor - I feel really positive about him.  I feel like I've been queuing for a rollercoaster and now its my turn to climb on board - it all feels really exciting at the moment  , just waiting for the fear to kick in ! 

love Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow Mickle well done 15 eggies-  for the fertilization and embryos.  I thought the after EC was day 1 but may be wrong.  Are your parents with you this time?

Kimberley so sorry to hear that Amelie has colic you must feel so helpless, I'd take your mum up on her offer to be with you, even if it is to support you and give you a break.

Roo so sorry about your results, I know there is something if the FSH is low and the oestrodial high, can they not remove the cysts surgically?  

Some1- Really hope the new man's bloods are back- surely they can rush them though, after all HIV tests are available same day in most places.Also the new donor won't have all those families already to race to get the sperm from.

It is chilly in London today as well. I was very impressed with my clinic as they had already sent me a letter from yesterday to take to a surgeon.  I have requested my NHS notes from the Trust where I work, but we'll see how long they take to come!!

L x


----------



## Mazzzz

Mickle - fantastic news on your 9! Thinking of you and hoping this is the one      
Some1 - you're right to go with your instinct - it counts for a lot that can't be otherwise explained. Hope you get results in time to start this time!   

Maz xx


----------



## Hollysox

Wow Mickle 9 lovely embies     Well done hun.....positive vibes for them to progress to blasts too and good luck for ET....I too have a VERY good feeling about this cycle for you        

Mazz...hi hun, hope you are doing ok ?   No, I cant make it to the Donor Conception meeting this weekend cos I am working unfortunately....   Hope you enjoy it and let us know how it goes.... 

JJ1...hope your NHS notes dont take too long to come through  

Roo...sorry about the delay in tx for you hun     to that cyst   Since you cant go with tx for a couple of months you can extend your birthday celebrations for a bit longer     hick !  I live in South Shields which will grind to a standstill this Sunday cos of the Great North Run   

Some 1...hope all works out ok for tx this month hun...I hope the fear doesn't have the chance to kick in for you and you get lucky with your first go....   

Lou...hope you and Wiggle are ok ?  

Take care everyone...   Love to all xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening all 

Just a quickie from me, will catch up properly very soon when I have a bit more time, its way past my bedtime already!

Hope everyone is well, it has been busy here I will have to catch up.

Just wanted to let you know its still me - I changed my username from last grl to jovigirl.

Take care all


----------



## aweeze

Hello all! 

I'm not going to do personals now as I'm too tired but I will try and post some tomorrow. 

I just wanted to let you know that I am still here and waiting! Doing OK - just want Wiggle here now. 

Finally, we have managed to finish the bathroom and the nursery bar a couple of bits that still need sorting. At least now, my house doesn't look like a building site and I have been able to clean up and make it liveable again! 

I also finished work last week - thank goodness! 

I'm knitting as the only thing I don't have that I may need is any cardi's for Wiggle especially with the weather turning and as far as I am aware, no-one is knitting anything for me. The only cardi's I can find in the shops are either blue, pink or hooded which I can't imagine would be comfortable for Wiggle! I did manage to knit a shawl earlier on in the pregnancy which I'm quite proud of! 

Everything is sorted for the homebirth (all being well). I can't remember if I said before but the hospital have lent me a birth pool so I'm hoping to have a waterbirth! I'm going to my parents house for the birth (it's only 1 street away and I lived there for 25 years so it's home from home for me) and they have much more space than my house! 

I just can't believe that in no time at all, there will be a little person living with me in my house and my life will be changed forever! It's exciting and very daunting all in one go! 

Since being back on FF, I have updated the lists on the boards that I mod but haven't done ours as yet. As the new thread was started when I was offline, it won't be at the start again but I will post it as soon as I have time to make all the changes and add all the newbies!  An I promise to be back for personals hopefully tomorrow (unless I'm giving birth of course)!

Lou
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- I love wiggle's site you are so clever, how on earth do you do those, i loved your scan pictures, and it is so nice as we have been following wiggles story before conception!  So pleased to hear that you are organised, and a home birth birth you are a brave lady! Hope it all goes well.  My mum can knit and knitted me some boxes of baby clothes years ago (just in case !!) I am glad she did as she was fantastic at it but now she has lost the sight in one eye.

Jovigirl - are you just trying to confuse us changing your name!! Hope you're doing well hun 

Mickle thinking of you and hoping this is your lucky time.

Hollysox- do you go and watch the Great North Run at all?  or is it like us and the London Marathon!

Hi to Holysox, Mazz,Kimberely, Roo, Sarah and everyone else
L x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but life has been so hectic.

Maz, so sorry about your BFN. Each one is heartbreaking. Hope you pamper yourself this weekend.

Holly & Suzie, great that there is a little group of Reprofit girls on this thread. I am counting the weeks until I go out.

Mickie, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Roo & JJ so sorry about these unexpected hurdles that you have both come up against.

Kimberly, Amelia looks just adorable. I forgot they come that small . I hope the colic passes soon and in the meantime just take up all the offers of help you can get.

Lou, wishing Wiggle a safe arrival into this world. 

Some1, I would go with your gut feeling about your donor. I had a decision to make last cycle as my donor developed a cyst. I could wait two months & continue with the same donor or I could have another donor. I chose to stay with my original donor and that cycle resulted in my baby girl.

A big hello to everyone else!

Sasha xxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Evening Ladies,


Hope you've all had a lovely weekend.

Lou  Ive been thinking of you, how are you any niggles yet?

Amelia has been full of a cold since wednesday bless her, but still gives me a beautiful big smile. She giggled today for the first time today which made me cry i was so happy. She is also trying to talk with her eyes...... she looks so cute

Just about to give Amelia her night feed now.

Speak to you all soon.

Take care

Kimberley and Amelia  x x


----------



## mum2b1975

Good Morning Ladies

Well this is my week!  I will be inseminating either Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday or Friday.  

I'm expecting it will be Thursday, I'll be taking the day off work to relax and visualise lol!

Then it's off to the dreaded 2ww!

Wish me luck!


----------



## mickle

Thank you for all your lovely messages.

Now on day 5 of 2WW and its a killer. I completely rested for 3 days as recommended by Zita West. Just about did my head in. I had 4 embies put back 2 excellent and 2 not so excellent the Dr's words, so we just have to hope now. 

Lots of love to all

Mickle


----------



## mum2b1975

Wishing you loads of luck, I have heard lots about this dreaded 2ww lol!  

Wondering if any of you ladies out there have been treated at Ninewells?  I got my apt for end October under Dr Lowe.  Would love to hear from people who've been there or been under the cars of this Dr - good stories or bad lol!


----------



## aweeze

Hello all 

Sorry that said personals never happened - another busy weekend! Even now, I'm going to only do a very short couple. 

Mickle - wow 4 back . Well done you! Fingers and toes crossed for you hun.      coming your way. 

Kimberley  - thank you for your PM. Loving the new pic - Amelia is gorgeous!!!!

JJ1 - Wiggle's site was quite easy really - they have some good templates!!! My Mum is also a good knitter but has been so busy doing other things to help me prepare that she hasn't been able to complete anything for me as yet. Lucky you having some already put away. So sorry to read that you are having to put cycling on hold for a while  

Right gonna have to stop there bu needless to say I'm sending hello's to everyone else on the thread and a  to all the new posters! 

Apologies for not having managed to get the list sorted yet - I will get it caught up soon I hope! 

Update from me is that I have been to the hospital this morning as I thought my waters may have gone in the night. They are not 100% sure as I have alot of mucous that hasn't come away yet although I started shedding it yesterday. I'm quite glad that they have decided not to put me on a timer for it yet as in my area you only get 24hrs to deliver otherwise they start to intervene which would mean no homebirth! I am also getting on and off periody type pains that go from front to back so things are definately happening - question is - how quick?! 

My lovely mod buddy, MandyB1971 is primed and ready to post any news should Wiggle arrive! 

Lou
XX


----------



## Mazzzz

Lou - ooooh, how exciting! It does sound like Wiggle is on the move.....watching this space!
Mickle - very best of luck for you hon, thinking of you and sending lots of    
mum2B - and to you too! I found my first IUI totally surreal - it's the weirdest thing ever! Fingers crossed for a first-time-lucky for you    
Kimberley - your new photo of Amelia is just gorgeous, she's going to melt some hearts! How are you doing? Hope you're feeling better and Amelia gets over her cold soon.
Hollysox - the DCN meeting on Sat was really good, shame you weren't able to make it. It was great to meet some of the girls I've been chatting to on the forum for so long! Maybe see you at the next one in Spring.

Hi to everyone else  

Maz xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

I'll get round to catching up properly soon,

Lou, just wanted to say thinking of you and wiggle, can't wait for the good news xx


----------



## suzie.b

Lou

Can't wait to hear the news about you and Wiggle!!!

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi   Not had a chance to get on line for the past few days so haven't had time to catch up properly with everyones news yet....

BUT, wanted to send my love to Lou and Wiggle...hope everything goes well and cant wait to hear your news...


----------



## princess-mimi

Lou


  Sending love and best wishes to you and wiggle

  Kimberley and Amelia x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Just thought I'd post you a link to Wiggle's Birth Announcement in case anyone's missed it!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113402.0

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you so much for that Amanda
xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

* CONGRATULATIONS LOU ON THE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BABY BOY*

I hope you are both doing well and cant wait to see some photos of your little man...my love to you both


----------



## suzie.b

Lou

Congratulations on Wiggle's arrival.  Well done.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Roo67

Congratulations on the safe arrival of wiggle - looking forward to see pics of your little man

love  Roo xx


----------



## some1

Hello !

Just a quickie from me.  Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the lovely sunshine we have had today - it is supposed to last into the weekend as well - yippee!!  I've got lots of gardening to do, so I don't think there will any excuses to avoid it.

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that I can have tx next week   - I've got to ring the clinic tomorrow (between lessons) to find out for definite.

Lou - hope you and your little man are enjoying getting to know each other face to face.  I'm so thrilled for you!

Mickle - thinking of you and your little embies often   - I've still my good feeling about this cycle for you.  Are you back in the UK now?

Mum2b1975 - is today the day of your insemination?  Good luck!!!

Will write more over the weekend - bye for now!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening Ladies,

Hope everyone is keeping well - hope you've all had your share of sunshine today - what a gorgeous day!

I've not really got any progress to report regarding treatment, pretty much the opposite.  By now I was hoping to be ready to start, I had planned for early next year but afraid I have to shelve any plans for the time being, hopefully not forever.  I'd love with all my heart to be in a position to do something, but in all honesty don't think now is my time.  Was heart wrenching coming to this decision but time for me to bail out for a while.  Its not just down to one thing, just the usual life stuff I guess ... work/ family/cashflow/health.  Its going to be wierd not hanging round here, I check this thread more than I check my email lol.  It don't seem fair me being here when you are all going through so much and I have little to contribute at the moment never having had treatment.

To each and everyone one of you ooodles and oooodles of  

Everyone on 2WW and those who soon will be         



xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Jovigirl

Sorry to hear you're having to put your dreams on hold  - hopefully not for long.  I for one would be happy enough for you to stay around and chat - although I can understand that it might be a bit frustrating for you.  I have been planning this for 18 months now and it seems to be taking forever.

I hope that pretty soon, your problems all dissolve away and you are able to take part once more in this crazy ttcing.  Who knows, maybe your situation will be even better and allow you to reach the stars sooner.

lots of love and best wishes
Suzie
x


----------



## some1

Jovigirl   - stay with us if you want to hun.  You are very welcome here!

This site is all about sharing experience and supporting each other - I don't think it makes a difference whether you are actually having tx.  However, I completely understand if you feel you need to take a break. 

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

It is so exciting to hear of Wiggle arrival- Lou must be such a proud mummy.

I have been busy after my hysteroscopy last week the Dr told me that I have adhesions and no healthy endometirum. I went for an appt at with the consultant that the clinic recommended, he said that I got have Asherman's Syndrome  (I was disgonsed with this as well by my donor's partner and his internet researching) it is scarring and damage wither from the ERPC and then the hystersocopy and D&C (I never consented to a D&C or biopsies that were done at the same time as well looking at my medical records).

But I was not inspired by the consultant as he only sees 3-4 cases a year, and I thought it was common. Basically I have one chance at corrective surgery if not then I don't have a chance of carrrying  a baby.
I am trying to arrange a consultation with another surgeon for a 3 rd opinion.

sorry for the me post- hope that you are all ok. Mickle hope that you are coping ok on 2WW.

L x


----------



## suzie.b

I'm keeping my fx that your tx will go ahead next week, Some1.

JJ1 I am also keeping my fx for you and feeling furious  and upset  on your behalf.  Of course you must get the best surgeon so that he/she can fix this problem and let you get on with your life.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Firstly huge contratulations to Lou on the safe arrival of Wiggle - I am so happy for you  

Some1 - will be keeping my fingers crossed that you get the call to say you will definately have tx next week 

Jovigirl - that must have been a very hard decision, but you have to do what ever is right for you.  Hope you stick around anyway.  Like you I feel a bit conscious of not being able to contribute at the moment as I don't plan to start treatment for a good 6 months or so, but I'm just trying to use the time to look at the various options and love to hear how everyone is getting on in the meantime.

Mum2b1975 - home the insemination went well and that the next couple of weeks passes quickly for you

Mickle - not long to go now hun, am keeping everything crossed for you, hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad!

Mazz - how are you?  Good to hear that you found the DCN meeting helpful.  I am hoping to get to the next one.

JJ1 -   for you, I am so sorry to hear your news.  It must seem like one thing after another at the moment.  I know that it is easier said than done but try not to imagine the worse.  I think another opinion is a very good idea, I hope you get an appointment quickly so they can help you put your mind at rest.  It must be a very difficult time for you, take care of yourself, will be thinking of you.

Anyway, hello to Roo, Hollysox, Kimberley, Suzie and everyone else x


----------



## mum2b1975

Hi All
Just a quick update...I should have had a home insemination this week but as first4fertility only give you a 4 day window it looks like I missed the boat this month!  Still waiting on my surge and day 4 is today.
On the plus side however I still have my apointment at Ninewells to look forward to!

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## suzie.b

So sorry you missed your window - never mind, this month wasn't the right month so it must be a christmas present you're going to be expected .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Mum2b1975 - sorry to that it wasn't to be this month, but glad to hear your staying positive and looking forward to your appointment.  Such a waiting game this isn't it  

Hope you all have lots of lovely things planned for this weeked x


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

Congratulations Lou on the safe arrival of Ellis William. A good weight and on his due date. Well done you.

Jovigirl - You're more than welcome to stay around. You don't have to be at any stage of cycling to be "allowed" to post here. We all support each other wherever or whatever we're up to. But, at the same time if you feel it's too painful to read about others then we all completely understand if you need to take a break. So many of thought about ttc for some time before actually starting, take as much time as you can to get everything in order.

JJ1 - You shop around girl. For every hurdle there's a specialist who looks upon each treatment as routine. It seems as though you've got such a strong supporter in your donor's partner that if there's a surgeon out there, he'll find him or her.

Mum2b1975 - sorry if you've missed your window. could you try a home inseminiation anyway? sorry can't remember your exact position.

Love to all I've missed.

Sam and the girls xx


----------



## some1

JJ1 - big   to you hun.  So sorry to hear that your appt with your consultant wasn't good news.  Best of the luck with arranging a consultation with another surgeon - hope you get a more hopeful prognosis.  Thinking of you.

Mum2b, sorry you missed your window for tx this cycle  .  I think I might be joining you - I'm feeling a bit   with my body to be honest.  Looks like I am going to ovulate before my donor sperm has got final clearance - the clinic say the results from my donor's final tests will be through on Tues so I could have IUI on Wed at the earliest, but I've just done an OPK and got a (very) faint line which I think will be a full on +ve when I test again in the morning which will be too early for tx this cycle    - feel a bit bleurgh now, I'd got myself all psyched up ready ...  Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for me Suzie and Karen xx

Mickle - any news hun?  how are you doing?

Lou - I can't wait to hear Ellis' birth story - did you manage to have a home birth?

Mazz - hope everything okay with you, how was the DCN meeting?

Big   to everyone

Some1

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Some1 - sorry to hear you think you might miss this cycle's opportunity - fx that it isn't so .

Do we have a list on here?  I can't find it  - it doesn't take much to make me act up - ask my mum - of course, she's basing her opinion on when I was about 6yo - still does  .  Seriously, is there a list?

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Mazzzz

Mum2b - sorry to hear you missed your tx this cycle, how frustrating!

JJ1 - another hurdle (you've had more than your share), but there will be someone out there who can fix it - keep positive hun  

Some1 - oh no, hope you don't miss your cycle too! what wouldn't we give to have even just a tiny little bit of control over our bodies? I know what it's like trying to phone the clinic from school - I have to lock my classroom door and do it at break so the kids don't come bursting in while I'm saying the words 'donor sperm'! DCN was good thanks though I did feel quite overwhelmed by it! Met some really lovely people. I must say I did find it quite hard being there as a single woman and seeing the couples there even though there were about 20 single women and some same-sex couples who were in our discussion group. I don't think I'm quite over the sadness about having to do this on my own so am taking some time out to think more about it... I would def recommend going to a meeting if you can - next one is March, London.


Mickle - thinking of you, any news yet? When will you know?

Jovigirl (you can hang around and chat whenever you want to - don't have to be having tx! I'm having a break for a bit too while I sort my head/life/job/finances out!)

Hello to Suzieb, Karen, Roo, Emma, Hollysox, Lou (can't wait to see some pics and hear the story!) and anyone I've missed.

Maz xx


----------



## Adelphi

Hello there,
I am not sure if this is the correct strand to post on?

I have finally started coming to the end of grieving the loss of my own eggs via PoF.
I realise that wanting to be a mummy will never go away for me. So I have started looking at DE with a more open heart.

It has helped that I now have a wonderful private DS (sperm donor??) on side.
I have started making some enquiries and have come up with a cost effective (I do not earn a great deal) agency in South Africa.

I was wondering if anyone else has experience of DE in south Africa (Cape Town). I'm particularly interested in hearing from other "Double Donation" ladies.

Best Regards,
Adelphi


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Adelphi

I too am single, needing double donation due to my age.  Earlier this year, I tried stimming with my own eggs to give it one go before I went on to donor eggs.  I got three follicles on one ovary and they couldn't see the other.  I wasn't prepared to go ahead with IVF with those odds - this made me realise how far I'd come and that I'd finished mourning my own eggs and was just as happy with donor eggs (and was more outcome focussed rather than gene focussed). I am going to Reprofit in the Czech Republic.

While you are most most welcome here, and it's possible that somebody may know something, probably the best place to get information about the clinics is on the clinics threads - that's where I went next.  I chose Reprofit because of cost, availability of donor eggs, and the looks of possible egg donors (I am blonde, blue eyed).  I would suggest you also read and post on the South Africa threads to get a better idea about the clinics.

I too am fortunate enough to have my own sperm donor who is coming to Brno with me and has offered me great help and support (never met him before ttc - met him through free sperm donors worldwide).  He is a lovely man with a heart of gold.  In fact, wish there were more men like him around.

Any time you need to chat, or if you have any questions, drop me a line.  I can't promise to be able to answer all your queries, but I will certainly try.



love
Suzie
x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...how are you all doing this miserable Monday afternoon ?  I'm catching up with the news while I have the chance cos I am back to work tomorrow  

JJ1...oh hun I have just read your news.  I really hope you get better news from the next consultant and more importantly, they can correct the problems you have...    stay positive hun and let us know how you get on  

Adelphi...  and welcome... I'm affraid I cant answer your question re having tx in South Africa but I am like you in as much as I am now going for DE aswell as DS....I'm going to Reprofit in the Czech Republic in February for my tx and am scared but excited at the prospect....Good luck with your tx when you have it hun...is it planned for the near future ?      Check out the clinic threads for more help on clinics abroad hun...

Mickle...how it going hun ?  Have you gone totally crazy yet   Sending you some   for test day and hoping for a BFP for you     

Some1 and Mum2b....   sorry it looks likely your tx's have been cancelled    Some1....you may stilll have a chance though...maybe ovulation will hold off so IUI can go ahead on Wednesday....here's hoping hun....    Mum2b...hopefully everything will go ok for next month hun....   

Lou...how are you enjoying being a mummy ?  Cant wait to hear all your news when you get the chance and see some photos of Ellis    

Mazz..glad the DCN meeting went ok even if it made you feel a bit overwhelmed...I may try to go to the next one in March...I'm hoping I wil be pg by then      Take care of yourself hun...

Suzieb...no I dont think we have a list on here....I agree we should though...not long to go now till Reprofit...    

Emma...how are you doing hunni ?  Is the not so new man still on the scene ?  Do we need to buy hats for the wedding yet    Hope you are ok   

Jovigirl...I'm sorry to hear that your dreams on on hold for a while hun...I hope things improve for you very soon and you can get back on the rollercoaster that is IF        

Roo...how are you doing hun ?  Hope everything is ok        

Karen...Hi hun...how are you doing ?  In limbo at the moment like me I gather...  Hope the months pass quickly for both of us     

Sam and your gorgeous girls...hope you are all ok ?  How are they coming along ?  

Well, not much news form me...just counting the weeks until Februarys tx    At least Christmas will keep me occupied for a while....anyone been xmas shopping yet ?  I think I may start soon    I have been making some xmas cards though....If I say so myself - they look - Rubbish   But they'll do.....I'm not the most creative person in the world  

Anyway...take care and my love to you all xxxx


----------



## suzie.b

Mickle - when do you test?  You've been very quiet lately!  

love
Suzie
x


----------



## suzie.b

Just had another thought - Reprofit do donated embryo transfer (almost same as double donation) for very very little money - possibly 1000 euros.  I know somebody on the Reprofit thread has a BFP from doing that.  If I didn't have my own donor, that's the way I'd go.  If it doesn't work with him with the sperm we will have stored at the clinic after this attempt, I'll try with donor embryos.  People in the Czech Republic tend to look very much like us brits (for whatever that's worth ).

I know you are in the same situation as me, Adelphi, but I thought I'd mention it .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Suzie

Your donor sounds wonderful  .  

I haven't had a chance to go on the free sperm donors site yet (work and library both won't allow it!) but I am hoping to soon.  Do you mind me asking how you got on on there?  Obviously you met your lovely donor but did you contact many people before you found him?   What was the process once you contacted someone? I suppose I am a little curious as to what makes a person volunteer to donate.  Don't get me wrong I think it is amazing what they do, just wondering what makes them think to do it in the first place!

Hi Adelphi, it can't have been a easy decision, but hopefully  you find the support you need on here and the other boards x

Hi Hollysox - lovely to hear from you.  Yes, in limbo at the moment which is frustrating, especially as Im expecting announcements anyday from my sister and BF!  Not long for you now though, will be here before you know it once xmas is out the way. And I'm sure your cards are lovely!


----------



## Roo67

Afternoon ladies,

Adelphi - hi and welcome, sorry I can't help with you queries but wish you lots of luck as you start on this journey.

Hollysox - I'm sure you cards will be fab... each year I vow to start my christmas shopping early and each year I fail miserably !

Lou - Hope all is well and can't wait to hear all about it 

Mickle - When is test day?  must be coming up soon. 

Mum2b - sorry you missed your window this month - how frustrating but it obviously wasn't meant to be 

Jovigirl - Your more than welcome to hang around with us hear - but completely understand if you need a break.

JJ1 - Sorry that you didn't get better news at your appt    

Some1 - Have you had your positive OPK yet or is ther still hope for treatment this month?

Suzieb - How are you doing?

Mazz - glad you enjoyed the DC meeting - I must get around to joining.

Hi to anyone i've missed

Nothing to report from me at present just counting the days until my next baseline scan and hope that the pill has done it's job and all cysts have dissappeared and can start treatment again soon.


----------



## suzie.b

Karen - the free sperm donors site is really easy - you can access it and look at a couple of examples but to get in touch with them you must subscribe.

It was really easy for me - lots of men contacted me offering their sperm but I had already chosen and contacted my sperm donor.  He offered me and himself total anonymity which was why I chose him at the time - we did everything via courier so we didn't actually meet face to face for a year.

We were in touch by email regularly and, as I got to know more about him, I realised that I'd like him to become more involved in the child's life which he is now keen to do too.  So I guess our relationship evolved from us just finding out things about each other (for my purposes to see what characteristics I might expect in my child that came from him) to actually looking forward to having this child together (although he won't have any actual input or decisions).  I think he'll be a good role model.

I'm not sure what the other donors on there are like.  I was in touch with several of the women who were looking for donors and one I know became pregnant through the site.  It seems to me that the main problem most of the women had is that they become emotionally involved with the donor which can be upsetting as the men are there purely to donate or in some cases (warning coming up) thinking that they can get a no strings legover.  I would recommend that you ask the men for the reasons they are donating.  They seem to do it for a huge variety of reasons, e.g. heard about the sperm shortage, haven't got children and would like to pass on genes, went through fertility problems within their own relationship and want to help others.  The majority do seem to be altruistic.

I was fortunate and feel so grateful that I got a good one straight away .

Just to let you know a little about the process.  You email them or they email you via the site - this is to protect your privacy - and the answer is forwarded by the site to your personal email address.  You then respond or not as you see fit and from then on it's up to you what you do and how you proceed.

Hollysox - making Xmas cards sounds like a great idea - good for you .  I do it for the people at work.  One year, I bought some dyed green feathers and, when I stuck them on the cards with a couple of coloured diamantes, they looked like feathery Xmas trees.  There was glue all over, but I enjoyed making them.  I don't really think that it matters how good they look - it's the thought that goes into them that counts - not that I believe yours are rubbish at all, I bet you are just trying to be modest .  I'll have to much to do this year to do that   - they'll all get the bought ones this year and like it !

JJ1 - have you sorted a second opinion out yet?  Keeping my fx that you find that ideal doctor who can fix this issue for you.

Mazz - what happens at these meetings?  Just wondering whether it's the kind of thing I should be thinking about.  I've heard about it before but just kept putting it to the back of my mind (and to the bottom of the list of things to think about).  I'd be interested in hearing your feedback.

Roo67 - hope your baseline scan brings back the news you are hoping for - no cysts and the all clear to move forward.

Some1 - do you know anything yet about whether you might be going ahead this cycle or not?

Emma - I too have been wondering about this (nearly) new man - how are things progressing?

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned.  I'm going for my dinner soon and to complete my visa application - going on holiday to India at the beginning of November so need to get that sorted.

lots of love to all

Suzie
x


----------



## mickle

Hi there ladies,

So some over due personals.

Aweeze. Hey congratulations on the birth of you baby boy, really can't wait to see the pictures and hear the story.

Hollysox, wow xmas cards. I need to start thinking about Christmas I hate doing it all last minute. I have next week off to deal with whatever the outcomb is maybe I might start then.

JJ1, you poor honey I can't believe it.  Have you made any arrangements yet? sending you a big   Thinking off you.

Some1, I hope your right about this being my one have you got internet psychic powers? When will you know re timings for this baste?  

Mazz, interested  to know about the DC meeting too. Are they held all over the country?

Roo, good luck with scan hun.

Jovigirl, Hi there.

Emma, How are you doing hun? 

Aldelphi, I had my treatment in Greece and they do donor embryo or donor egg and might be cheaper to get and stay there. Let me know if you want the info. Welcome you can always post here as a single ladie and on the abrodies thread.

Suzie B, wow India how lovely What part? have been a couple of times and have a yearning to go back especially with ll the BBC pros on India recently.

Kimberley, How is the lo?

Sam, How are you doing? What are you doing for the girls 1st birthday? Can't believe its been a year?

Sorry I have a little quiet, I have been trying to keep busy. I woke up at 06-10 this morning with a start just feeling scared for what there is to come. My fate is sealed and i guess i can't do anything about it. I was a bit of a mess stupid  . I feel pre menstural to be honest. I have a bit of pain in the left ovary region and had this on my 1st cycle. Oh I don't know the 2WW is a nightmare  
My test day is thursday 2weeks post transfer so not long. I might have to do something before hand to prepare its my way of coping if its negative it breaks me down gently, kind off!

Lots of love to anyone I have missed

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Just been catching up on all your news sorry I haven't posted for a few days, I don't know where the time goes I had been working late a few days, doing 18 hour days - oh for the love of the NHS!!!

Mickle - Try and stay positive there are only a few days left, and hopefully it will be your time.

Roo- hope the scan goes well and the cysts have disappeared.

I hope Lou and Ellis are doing well-can't wait to hear about his birth story.

Adelphi- welcome I think i've 'met' you before on here or another thread glad to see that you are still around.

Sam nice to hear from you, I can't believe how old your girls are now.

Mazz- Have you been job hunting at all? I don't know much about the DC network, I have their booklets on telling your child about their donor sperm etc but didn't know about meetings etc.

some1-  for your cycle going ahead.

Hollysox- How are you hun?  I love making cards but never find the time, I bought loads of arts and crafts gear but it is all in my lock up with half my life in boxes!

Sarahb - ou donor sounds lovely. And a holdiay to India! you are a busy bee!

I have got an appt for the 16th with another gynae surgeon this one is from the Hammersmith, I was really surprised that I had to wait 2 weeks and thought (hoped) it would be sooner! anyway Tues 16th it is. i keep ringing to see if there are any cancellations every day! The receptionist just says 'I 'm sorry but I have a post-it with your number on'.  

I'm wrecked at the moment, it was my birthday on Sat (39!!!!) and I'm not as young as I was!! I'd arranged a chinese and a few drinks with my friends as couldn't think what to do, but unbeknown to me my donor's partner had contacted them all and told me to be ready on Sat learly evening (he was supposed to be on a night shift but had swapped) so I had hair, nails done etc. A cab arrived and the 3 of us (my donor arrived in the afternoon) went to a pub  the girls all arrived girls, and we then went to a fabulous Thai restaurant in Belgravia, that he'd arranged and organised champagne and cake etc,  and then onto the theatre in Victoria and then clubbing.  The boys also gave some gifts including a digital photo frame and he'd uploaded loads of fab photos of us all.  I had a fantastic weekend and was thoroughly spoilt and now am so tired.

My donor's partner was working nights on Sun, so my donor decided to stay with me and so they could travel home together on Mon morning, as he was on a day off doing some voluntary work.  We met some ex colleagues and went to the pub for the evening and had a good time.  

We are a growing thread which is fantastic...

Take care and hope that you are all well

L XX


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the site and I'd love to join your thread....

I'm 37yrs old, straight, and single (where are all the decent men?!). I've been thinking about 'going it alone' for at least a couple of years, and after much contemplation of the implications of being a single mum, I have finally decided to take some action and am hoping to start TTC early next year - with unknown donor. 

My GP has been very sweet but is completely clueless (she's a registrar and new to the practice) so I've had to do a lot of the reading and research myself.  Having looked at HFEA site and others, I've narrowed the potential clinic list down to three: the Wessex in Southampton, the Bridge and the LWC. I live near Guildford so the Woking Nuffield would have been perfect from a travel/distance perspective but unfortunately they don't treat single women  

I have read many of the reviews on this site, but they are so mixed it's hard to know how to make the right decision. I am working at home on Thurs/Fri so I can get some privacy to make calls to all three of them. I guess I'll then go with my gut feel which one I like most. Or maybe the one which can offer me an appointment quickly and has available sperm? In the meantime I would however really appreciate any advice/suggestions on clinic choice and the sorts of questions I should be asking them when I call.

And also, should I get all the tests done before the clinic appointment or only once I've been for initial consultation? And can I expect my GP to do these on the NHS or will I have to pay? It seems there is no hard and fast rule on this - would be keen to hear your experiences. 

My family and friends are very supportive of my plans, but that's not the same as being able to discuss and share with others going through the same thing, so very much looking forward to getting to know you all  

Regards, 
Laura


----------



## suzie.b

Laura - when I decided to go ahead, I confided in my GP who put me forward for the tests.  You can get them on the NHS.  Get them done on cycle day 2 and cycle day 21.  Best to get them done asap so that you are ready to go whenever and know what is what at the first consultation.  They will need this information.  Good luck whichever clinic you choose.  Can you ask for a look around?  That way you could see which felt the most comfortable.

JJ1 - Lorraine, glad to hear you at least have an appointment - good idea to torture them with telephone calls each day - that way, they are likely to fit you in even if they haven't got a cancellation just to get rid of you .  I hope this consultant is the one and that he/she can help you.  We are both very lucky with our donors but unfortunately mine hasn't a partner - I will have to have a word with him about this .  His just not up to scratch .  Sounds like a fantastic birthday and what a lovely surprise it all was.  I saw the digital photo frames for the first time the other day and thought what a good idea they are - now you have one just waiting for photos of you, your two "boys" and your baby whenever you are fortunate enough to have one - sooner rather than later I hope.

Mickle - great to hear from you.  Your symptoms could be af and could also be BFP so don't give up hope yet.  A friend here who did IVF felt great until about a week after transfer, then went downhill, being convinced that it hadn't worked.  She was really tearful but apart from that had no symptoms.  She was totally adamant that this was af but - lo and behold - she is now pg with twins.  I know it's hard to stay positive though, isn't it, because the disappointment is so great if it fails.  However, I am feeling very very hopeful for you so that you can just relax and enjoy  the rest of your 2ww feeling however you want to feel .

lots of love to everyone
Suzie
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Lauris - I had my tests done at my doctors - I think most will do them for you although I believe some can charge for the HIV/Hep etc.  I was treated at Woking as I was having treatment with my DP at the time, but unfortunately they don't treat single women as you say - it is a shame as their stats are very good.    Welcome to the thread anyway.  Like you I am looking to start treatment next year I am still looking at various options but I am thinking of the LWC as they seem to treat a lot of single women and they also offer the 3 cycle package.  I understand completely what you mean about being able to discuss it and share this with others going through the same thing.  My mum, sisters and close friends have been fab when I have brought it up and I know they will back me 100% but what really helps me and gives me the confidence to go through with this is talking to the ladies on here.  Good luck anyway, let us know how you get on with the clinics.

Suzie - thank you so much for all the information, it has been very helpful.  Your relationship with your donor sound ideal and I am so glad you have found someone as wonderful for the father of your child.  I will definately check out the site as soon as I get a chance.

Roo - hope everything is as expected at your baseline and that the cyst have gone so you can start treatment again soon.

Mickle - I feel for you so much, the 2ww must be torture.  Not long now though hun. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

JJ1 - have been thinking of you and wondering how you were.  Sorry you couldn't get an appointment sooner, hopefully there will be a cancellation soon.  Glad you were spoiled rotten on your birthday, it was probably just what you needed.  Your donor and his partner sound wonderful  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay.  I suppose I'd better get on with some work!


----------



## some1

Ooh Mickle - fingers crossed hun!! I am beaming out positive thoughts and sticky vibes into the cosmos for you  

JJ1 - I'm glad you had a good birthday, sounds like your lovely boys really spoiled you.  

Lauris - welcome to the thread!  It sounds like you are doing all the right things to choose the best clinic for you.  Test wise, my gp did them on the nhs, sounds like your gp is supportive so hopefully she will agree for you to have yours on the NHS too.  If you get the HIV/Hepatitis tests done, remember they are only valid for 1 year and your clinic will need written proof of the results.  You also need to make sure your smear tests are up to date, so if you are due for one in the next year or so get it done now so that it doesn't cause any hold ups with tx.

Hollysox - hope work has been okay for you today hun, hopefully the idea of going back to work was worse than the reality!

Mazz - I am hoping to go to the DCN meeting in March, sounds like there were lots of people there.  There is so much thinking to do about this huge step we are taking by going it alone isn't there.  Every time you think you've processed it all and come to terms with things another wave of indecision comes along.  I am absolutely sure now that this is what I want to do, but every so often I find myself thinking 'What the @~%! am I doing/thinking?!!' - but I suppose every parent thinks that whatever their situation.

Well, no tx for me this month.  My surge held off until this morning but there has been a problem at the clinic and my donor's results are still not through.  So, I've got to say goodbye to this egg and concentrate on the next one.  I thought I would be really upset about this, but so far I am feeling very philosophical about it - this is a small hiccup compared with the rollercoaster that I am likely to face soon - thanks everyone for all your thoughts and good wishes, it's so nice to feel that you're all out there ! 

Some1

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Some1 - sorry to hear your donor's results aren't through yet - what a great philosophical attitude you have, I have to admire it - not sure I'd be able to be as stoical.  I suppose it's good, it means your donor is being tested thoroughly.  Anyway, good luck for next cycle!

love
Suzie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Lauris welcome to the site- wow we are a growing gang it is fantastic- I do hope that the moderators do sort the thread out like the lesbian and gay thread, occassionally Emma and I pop on there as we used to be merged on here and have chat nights, so we have some 'riends there and they have loads of babies!!!so hopefully some of their good luck could be shared!!!

Thanks for your good wishes, well my persistence paid off and the secretary rang me this morning with a cancellation slot for this afternoon- it did mean I had to defer my hair appt until tomorrow- so I have dirty old roots for another day! He was a lovely man, Mr Trew and he does IVF at the Hammersmith, treats at leats 4-5 women surgically a week with Ashermans, he did say that if anyone ever attempted to come near me with laser or diathermy run a mile- I'd read about this and the previous consultant said that was the treatment he did so glad I didn't stay with him!!  He wants me to have a HSG and an ultrasound to get a better picture of what he is dealing with and then plan ahead - which makes sense to me, and they aren't too invasive before I decide if he will be the one to put me under the knife.  These happen on day 2-7 of next cycle, and he wants one professor to do the HSG. Then I can go back to see him the following week.

Have any of you had a HSG? It doesn't sound very pleasant but he said it is cramping pain and to take Brufen before and takes about 20 mins and some bleeding afterwards - I may take my donor's partner for support as long as there is nothing too gory for him to see- he has been to both ET's -  I have had a nightmare of trial embryo transfer on my first cycle that I think has traumatised me!

Lauris- good luck- many GP's don't know much about IVF etc mine asked me what ICSI was, but he is very sweet and does do my blood tests. The tests are like the girls have said day 1-3 : FSH,LH oestrodial and prolaction and then progesterone on day 21 (unless you have longer cycles then do home ovulation prediction kits and have the progesterone blood 5 days afterwards).  HIV, Hep B and C, rubella, an up-to -date smear, I went to the local GUM clinic and had my sexual health tests/screen done there and that is all free. The GP did the rest for me.

I cycled at the Bridge for 2 cycles and then moved clinic to ARGC (PM if you want more details or why I moved). I guess you may be thinking of IUI if you don't need IVF.  My friend went to LWC and was very happy there and got pregnant on her first IVF but lost her twins at 22 weeks when she had an infection, and then had her son on her next attempt and was very happy with her cycle.  I guess you will need sperm as well not sure what the donor situations are like. The Lister also treats single women and sperm and a good reputation.  I actually thought it was changed from April last year that they could refuse to treat single women, and we would boost their stats, as most of us just need sperm and don't have fertility problems. 

The Bridge, Lister and LWC both have open evenings which are good ways to get a feel of the clinic, they will all send you (postmen permitting!!) brochures and have websites. I went to an open evening at LWC but it was aimed for egg sharers and unfortunately I was too old for that!

Mickle -thinking of you hun.

Take care
L x


----------



## mickle

Wel i got my first BFP with a very fient line and then this morning did another and got a BFN, so I guess thats it for me. Its all over. I am devistated again.    

It was lovely to have that BFP for a short while I couldn't wait to tell my parents they have been so amazing and it wold have been such a gift for them, gutted guys.

Sorry guys thats all,

Mickle x


----------



## Roo67

Aw Mickle I'm so sorry    

(did you not say that Thursday was test day? if so, theres still hope, fingers crossed.)

love Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

All,

Thanks so much for the warm welcome and the helpful hints. Looks like I should push my GP to do the tests, I'll have another chat with her this week. I live in a small and rather conservative village - I'm the first single woman at the practice to ask about this, so I think they are at a bit of a loss how to deal with me!

some1 - it seemed to take you a long time from initial GP visit to starting treatment - is this usual? I was hoping to start early next year, but looks like I am being a bit too optimistic?

JJ1 - thanks for the open evening suggestion, I'll look into it. I'm going to call a few clinics on Thurs and have a chat with them - hoping to be able to make a decision based on the call, but if I'm not sure, I'll also go and visit. The Wessex in Southampton is currently top of the list, but only because I think it would be less stressful to get down there on a regular basis rather than having to go into Central London (I live and work in Hampshire).

mickle - we haven't really 'met' yet, but I've been following your story on the thread. So so sorry to hear that things didn't work out for you this time....I haven't properly figured out the icon things yet, but sending you a big hug...

Laura
XX


----------



## Mazzzz

Omigod! So many posts to catch up on so just a real quickie to say hello to Laura and welcome! and VERY happy birthday wishes to you JJ1 for Saturday - glad you celebrated in style! Mickle, hon, sorry to hear you think it's a BFN - test date Thursday though? Still a chance.... Sending you loads of    

Have applied for a job this week - fingers crossed for an interview! it's a lovely school, right on the edge of the Peak district.

A few of you have asked about the DCN - here's the link www.donor-conception-network.org - it's a fantastic organisation and as you mentioned JJ1 they have great literature such as 'Letter to a Would-Be Single Mum', and how to tell your child at different ages and stages about it's donor origins (in child-speak). The HFEA consults them often on issues such as having 'donor' on the child's birth certificate and they ask members for their comments which I think is great (most of us said no!). They have two meetings a year, one in London and one outside. It's only £15 a year to join and well worth it - they have a library too and can post you books. I've borrowed a few and they really helped me decide to start the process (even though I'm 'on a break'!). Can't recommend the network highly enough! (I'm not on commission, honest  

Hope everyone else is ok and having a good week - sorry if I've missed some important posts, not had a chance to read them all properly. More personals when I've recovered from the trauma of job application writing ad swotting up on gripping national curriculm stuff! 

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle I really hope that you are proved wrong, use Clearblue and ask for a HCG. I had a positive and negative on the same sample when I was pregnant very positively on blood HCG.  I'm still hoping for you, 
If you do get bloods done and you have a some HCG then you were pregnant and there was implantation.
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Mickle - as you have a couple of days to go before test date (Thursday I think you said), I am still keeping my fx that you tested too early, that your latest test strip were faulty, and that you are well and truly pg     .

Lauris - I too live in a small village, very conservative.  I was the first person to tell my doctor I was using donor sperm to self-inseminate.  She nearly fell off her chair and then squeaked "you mean, like turkey basting?" and looked really excited - I think I made her day (probably more interesting than her usual fare of coughs and bad backs!).  Perhaps the best thing is for you to find out what tests are needed (GPs aren't really specialised enough to know everything) and then tell her what to send you for.  Is there a nurse in the practice?  If so, this is a lot easier.  My GP was very supportive although there were several things we didn't agree on based on my research.  I said that I wanted to know if I was wasting my time on home insemination, and that's where she could help.  I really hope that you manage to get your GP on your side - it's much easier that way.

Mazz - thanks for telling us about the DCN - I will definitely be joining.  Have you also heard about the children's books you can get to let your child know where it came from - can't remember the author but they are for younger children and are to be read to them.  They are so gorgeous, and there's one for donor sperm, donor egg, double donor, donor embryo - I could go on but I can't think of any more .  And, if I were you, I'd ask for commission - you make a very good spokesperson for them!  Good luck with the job - I just love the peak district (used to live in Sheffield which meant I could visit it a lot).  Wouldn't swap North Yorkshire for it, but it came close !  I will keep my fx for you and hope you get it     .

lots of love
Suzie
x


----------



## mickle

Anoth BFN and AF arrived today.   

Mum and dad coming up soon, thank goodness.

Mickle


----------



## Roo67

so sorry mickle     ,sending  your way.

Glad your mum and dad are on the way and they take good care of you

Roo xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh mickle I'm so sorry to hear it   I can recall the feeling of devastation that comes with it. Take care and thinking of you
L x


----------



## marmite_lover

I am so sorry Mickle  . I wish with all my heart there was something I could do or say to ease the pain.  I'm glad you are not going to be on your own.  Take care of yourself xxx

Some1 - sorry that your donors results weren't through in time, but glad you are not letting it get you down

JJ1 - I am so glad that your persistance paid off!  Sounds like you are in good hands there.

Mazz - good luck with the job - will keep my fingers crossed for you   

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks suzie.b - I've got a list of the tests I need and I've made an appointment to see my GP next Monday, so fingers crossed she agrees to let me have the tests done there on the NHS. She herself is very supportive but she's new there and wasn't sure whether the other partners in the practice would agree (although I wonder if that would be discrimination - if I was in a relationship and asked for fertility tests they would have to do them on the NHS right?)
Oh well, fingers crossed we don't have to have a big fight about it...

On the DCN topic, I've just recently joined them, and they are all really willing to help and answer questions, so I'd definitely recommend joining. Their forum isn't as active as this one, but they organise face to face get togethers and have local groups etc too

Mazzz - lots of luck with job interview. Where is the school? My oldest friend is now living in Chapel in the Peak District. Her daughter goes to a lovely little school near there (I think the village is called Chinley). Such a beautiful part of the country...

And Mickle - I can't really begin to imagine how you are feeling as I haven't even stepped onto this rollercoaster ride yet but really sorry it didn't work for you this time. Good that your folks will be with you soon so you don't have to be on your own.

Laura
xx


----------



## Adelphi

suzie.b said:


> Hi Adelphi
> 
> I too am single, needing double donation due to my age. Earlier this year, I tried stimming with my own eggs to give it one go before I went on to donor eggs. I got three follicles on one ovary and they couldn't see the other. I wasn't prepared to go ahead with IVF with those odds - this made me realise how far I'd come and that I'd finished mourning my own eggs and was just as happy with donor eggs (and was more outcome focussed rather than gene focussed). I am going to Reprofit in the Czech Republic.
> 
> While you are most most welcome here, and it's possible that somebody may know something, probably the best place to get information about the clinics is on the clinics threads - that's where I went next. I chose Reprofit because of cost, availability of donor eggs, and the looks of possible egg donors (I am blonde, blue eyed). I would suggest you also read and post on the South Africa threads to get a better idea about the clinics.
> 
> I too am fortunate enough to have my own sperm donor who is coming to Brno with me and has offered me great help and support (never met him before ttc - met him through free sperm donors worldwide). He is a lovely man with a heart of gold. In fact, wish there were more men like him around.
> 
> Any time you need to chat, or if you have any questions, drop me a line. I can't promise to be able to answer all your queries, but I will certainly try.
> 
> 
> 
> love
> Suzie
> x


Hello Suzie,
Thank you for coming back to me. Amazingly your experience mirrors mine in almost every single way apart from the following:

My FSH has been as high as 70s and is now down in the late teens. I'm not cycling (so I guess not ovulating/ don't know when I do) and have never had the chance to try to stimulate my ovaries so there is still a mild feeling that I never gave my own eggs a chance. I don't think I will ever loose that feeling.

Reprofit have confirmed that they do not have donors that match my characteristics therefore I need to look to countries that have a diverse range of donors. Ideally it would be the USA but even at £1=$2 exchange rate their fees seem to be out of reach to all but the well off (or couples).

I found my very lovely sperm donor on FSDW but have not yet told him that I need him to help me with donor eggs. I am sure he will be fine but I am quite nervous about having the conversation. I aim to have that conversation in the next few weeks.
To be honest finding this person has really taken away the fear of "double donations". I now feel like I know him and in an ideal world he would be the kind of man I would pick to be the father of my child.

I have add preliminary contact with a south African agent and have seen pictures of potential donors. I just need to get a better sense of success rates and the process (albeit initially sounds very straight forward).

I will look at the South African thread again. I think I got a bit lost over there.

***
As an aside I have to say moving forward in this way (ie. using donor eggs) feels wonderful. I 'know' I will become a mummy now.

*I do think single women have to be utterly determined and focused on motherhood to remove apparent blocks towards it. Not least the 'blocks' from within ones own mind.

Controversially, knowing the donor(s) is helping me move forward. If not I would still find everything really rather difficult. *

I will write to your mail address too.

Thank you kind Suzie. Thank all for notes of support.

Stay blessed
Adelphi x


----------



## suzie.b

Mickle, I am so so sorry to hear your news  .  I was really hoping this was it for you.  Unfortunately, we all have experience of that particular piece of devastating news .  Glad to hear your parents are coming soon and you won't be alone.  In the meantime      .

Adelphi, your sperm donor sounds lovely, and I'm sure he won't mind a trip to South Africa.  Who would ?

Laura, good luck with your trip to your GP.  Although she is new, I'm sure she will want to make a difference to you.  As for discrimination, one fertility clinic gave me an appointment and then cancelled it because I was single   .  As my donor is a solicitor, he advised me that I could sue them for breach of the human rights act (every human being has the right to a family life).  I'm sorted now (I hope ) at Reprofit or I might have been tempted.

Hope everyone else is well.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## some1

Mickle I am so sorry sweetie, I can't really think what to say - words just aren't enough...  Thinking of you xxx

Some1


----------



## Mazzzz

Mickle, really sorry to hear your news, I'm totally gutted for you. It is such an investment of emotion and hope each time and you must feel so so sad that it hasn't worked. Take good care of yourself and give yourself time. We're all here for you hon  

Sending you loads of love

Maz xxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Mickle...sending you some cyber hugs and just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you        

Hi to everyone else...pc been acting up again but think I have finally worked out what's wrong with it....dodgy wiring in my DSL connection    

Will catch up with all the news tomorrow but in the meantime...lots of love to all x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh no Mickle, I am so so sorry   . Just devestated for you - I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling.

Thank you so much for coming on here and telling us. I hope your mum and dad are there now xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dear All,

Just had a very stressful morning calling fertility clinics (although I suppose I'll have to get used to stress over the coming months   )

They just seem so disorganised, you have to speak to several people to get answers to your questions, they don't answer the phones, and don't call back when they say they will etc. Is this common, or did I just pick a bad day?

Anyway, biggest problem, which I had anyway anticipated thanks to all the useful posts on here, is the lack of sperm. My two preferred clinics (closest to home and nicest on the phone) don't have sperm available and can't say when they will have. 

I spoke to Bridge and they do have sperm, but I wasn't really clear what she meant by their DonorShare program - she said she'd send some info but who knows when that will arrive with all the postal strikes. So I was wondering, can anyone here enlighten me? And do you know whether I can just buy the sperm from them but be treated somewhere else? 

I haven't spoken to LWC because Central London is a real pain for me to get to, but I did read somewhere on here that they have sperm, so maybe I'll have to give them a go. 

I know I haven't even had the screening/FSH tests done yet (going to GP on Monday), or gone for an initial consultation, and I probably won't start trying until the New Year, but it's October already and I just can't see the point in going for a consultation at a particular clinic only to be told that there is an unknown wait time for sperm.

Feeling a bit frustrated today - anyone got any helpful hints on this one? Maybe I should just take deep breath and relax a bit  
It's just that now I've decided I want to move ahead, I want to do it NOW!!

Anyway, would be great if anyone can offer any thoughts on this. I think there's another thread on here somewhere about donor sperm, I'll post there too

Hope all well, at least it's a beautiful sunny day here in Hampshire today, and I'm working from home so I even get to go outside and enjoy it.... 

Laura


----------



## suzie.b

Lauris - have you thought about the website free sperm donors worldwide.  These are men who are offering their sperm for free.  It may not be what you're after, but it may be worth a look.  That's where I found my sperm donor, as did several other people women on FF.  That way, you could use whichever clinic you wanted .  Sorry can't help with the clinics - I am going abroad to Reprofit.  Actually, that might be worth you thinking about - it's much cheaper - donor sperm is only 100 euros and the tx is much cheaper too (even including flights etc).  The only problem is that you would need to take time off work.  Just a thought .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lauris - You have just started with the frustrations, there may be plenty more to come with not calling you back, sperm waiting lists it is all part of the course but just don't let it get you down, you can't change it you have to be patient and try and not get stressed. I would advise going for a consultation asap as then you get on the waiting list for   you can always withdraw from them if you want.

With the Bridge if you ring and ask to speak to Jenny in the cryobank- she is in charge of the sperm bank and very helpful and the only one who knows what it really happening. She is very nice.  

LWC may be more convenient to you than going abroad, after all it is a tube/bus ride in London or a ten pound cab ride at the end of the day.  I used to get a cab to ARGC in the mornings for my bloods at 0730 everyday and thought the 10 pounds was worth more for an extra 30 minutes at home, less stressful than fighting with commuters in the traffic and 140 pounds was a drop in the ocean compared to the price of the treatment when all is said and done !

If you do get one of the free men and take them to a clinic as a known donor in the UK **** has strict rules and you do have to quarantine their sperm for 6 months and freeze it before a UK clinic can use it (**** laws) and also it cost me about 2K more taking my known donor to the clinic (the Bridge) as **** insist on repeat test 6 months later and you have to use frozen sperm not fresh.

I met up with the girls from the London girls ttc group last night and one had also looked into Denmark as they are cheap and good success rates,  I also read that they had sperm.

Suzie - you donor sounds a lovely man.  There are some really nice and genuine people out there.

Hollysox, Roo, some1,jovigirl, karen, Emma, Adelphi, Lou, Kimberley and Sam- hope that you all had a good day.

Mickle-  Thinking of you hun.


Good Luck

L xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Suzie, I will have a look at the website but as JJ1 says, I'd have a 6 quarantine period on that anyway (unless I went the self insemination route I suppose)

JJ1 - I agree that the London clinics are a better option than going abroad although I've also heard Denmark is an option - which isn't too far to go, and they're an attractive bunch, the Danes, so at least my baby would have handsome genes  

I don't live in London, so a £10 cab ride for Londoners equals 2 hours driving in awful traffic for me. Or 30 mins driving to local station, hour on train, then taxi or tube etc. I'm not so concerned about the cost of the travel (although of course it would be good to keep it down!) it's more the stress and difficulty of getting into central London on a regular basis. I figure best to keep the stress down as much as possible since as you say, I'm going to get plenty of other frustrations and difficulties along the way!

I'm south of London so the Lister in Battersea was one of my preferred options, but they reckon 6-7 months before sperm is available. The other option is the Wessex in Southampton. They have CMV positive sperm at the moment, but a 6 month wait for negative. So I need to get a CMV test before I can really make a call.

Or I go with the Bridge because they have sperm, even though it's a longer drive to get there (and the lady I spoke to on the phone wasn't very friendly - although I suppose I shouldn't judge the entire place on one phone call...) Thanks for the tip re Jenny, I'll give her a call tomorrow.

Guess this is when I realise I should have started looking into all this a year ago instead of giving it (yet) another year for Mr Right to turn up - sigh....

Still, you are quite right, I should try not to get too stressed about it - I've only just started....time for a relaxing evening of TV watching I think!

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura

Isn't there somewhere you could buy sperm to use at the clinic of your choice?  I have heard of women doing this.  I think the difference is in the contract that you have with the sperm provider.  I think I heard that the Bridge do it, so it might be worth asking.

Also, is there any reason you couldn't go the self-insemination route?

love
Suzie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

There is the Louis Hughes place  in the UK that will supply sperm for IUI at clinics but not for IVF- don't know why, some of the girls on FF have looked into this. I think with the law changing you can't import the sperm from outside the UK anymore- before then you could ship it in from USA or anywhere! and some of the women of the gay and lesbian thread did this.

So many obstacles but they are all hurdles that we will overcome!!!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Suzie - no, I guess there's no reason why I couldn't go the self insemination route, I just hadn't really thought about that, and I suppose I thought my chances might be better if I left things to the professionals   

I did ask the Bridge, but they don't currently sell sperm to individuals not being treated there, although apparently they are considering this in the future....

It seems clinics at least can import from overseas (the Lister has sperm from Denmark) but again, I don't think individuals can do it now - or at least it all seems very complicated. 

I'll look into the Louise Hughes place you mention though JJ1 - might be an option. Not sure yet whether I will go IUI or IVF - need to get some of the test results back first. Let's see

Lots of persistance is clearly needed here, but here's hoping it all works out in the end....for all of us...

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Laura - the Bridge must have been the one that *didn't* do it but one of the clinics definitely did. Another woman on FF had "her" (in the loosest sense of the word ) sperm stored at one clinic and somebody else on the thread suggested moving the sperm (which she had already done) - one of them was at Bridge, the other one was at another clinic. I am such an  for not remembering the name of the other clinic. Could it have been the Lister? Apparently the difference between them was the contract they held with the clinic for the sperm. The HFEA might be able to help you with that query. The only problem with self insemination is that you have to keep track of your ovulation and try to predict it (which can be very frustrating). On the other hand, it's cheaper and you don't have to have anyone else do it. It's possible to do IUI yourself.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Morning All  

Sorry it was a bit frustrating Lauris, unfortunately that seems to be the name of the game  .  Will be worth it all in the end.  I hope a nice relaxing evening helped you de-stress!

Suzie - would you recommend trying self insemination route first?  Still haven't been able to get on the sperm donor website but I was just reading back through your reply about it.  I take on board what you said about women getting emotionally attached to their  donor - you can see how this could easily happen.  As for those men wanting to get  a no strings    , I have to admit part of me did wonder if there was a small minority that did it for that reason - although you imagine there must be easier ways to get a  shag  .  Them aside, I think it is wonderful that there are so many who do it purely to help others, really restores your faith in people. 

Sorry for all the questions btw  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## suzie.b

Laura - I know you'll get there in the end - we have all felt the same frustrations and urge to get things moving.

Hi Karen - Yes, I think I would recommend self insemination first.  It's a lot easier, more personal and less technical than IVF etc.  You can do it in your own home - pillows under hips, knees to chest, shoulderstands against the wall .  If you have a Dh/DP, they can be involved in the process, some people mix DP/DH's sperm with donors before doing it.  If you go through FSDW, you could both even meet the person to see if he is what you would want.  Also, the expense is almost nothing compared to a clinic (only both your expenses - donors aren't allowed to charge for their sperm - possibly costs of tests if he's a new donor).  The disadvantage is that you need to be aware of your cycle - when you ovulate, how long your follicular phase lasts, how long your luteal phase lasts, and use ovulation kits and take basal body temps (although it's all interesting and gives you an insight into your own body).

Hi Lorraine - made a decision yet about this surgeon?  He sounds promising.

lots of love to everyone else

Suzie
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Suzie, thanks for that, I can see a lot of advantages to self-insemination.  Whatever route I go down, it would be on my own btw -  which reminds me I really need to update my profile!!


----------



## suzie.b

Karen I know  - it's just that some couples need to do it because of male factor.  You are young and well within the age group that could achieve a BFP with AI - it may be worth a shot .

Good luck with whichever route you choose  .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Sorry Suzie, I thought you had read my (out of date) profile and thought I was with DP - I thought you might be wondering why I was on this thread! xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

We are quiet on here.  I hope that you have all had a good weekend. i can't believe that I have go back to work after a week off!!!

Mickle- How are things hun?  Have you had an opportunity to think things through and come up with another plan?

Karen have you managed to look the donor website? would you consider Egg sharing at a clinic- I'm too old to consider it but several of the girls on here have done it.

Suzie-  I'd read that you shouldn't mix donor and DP/DH sperm (not that it is an issue for me!) can't remember why, I'd also want to know who the father was for medical reasons in the future etc.

Lauris- Did you get any info back from the clinics?  

Roo, Hollysox, Sarah, Emma, some1, jovigirl and Mazz and everyone else - How are you doing ladies?

I hope that the mummies and babies are doing well- Kimberely, Lou and Sam.

L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi there ladies,

I posted earlier but don't know where its gone !! Hope I didn't post it on another thread - they'll think I'm mad.

Hows everyone doing - hope you enjoyed your weekend, I've been working unfortunately but have 3 days off midweek so that will make up for it.

Take care

Roo x


----------



## suzie.b

JJ1 - many clinics suggest mixing the sperm for IUI to give the DH a chance at fertilising the eggs too - can only think that maybe antisperm antibodies would be the reason to not mix them.  Many people want to do this when doing AI at home if they are not going to tell the child so that they DON'T know who is the father.  Personally, I agree with you  - not much point by that stage I would have thought .

Hi, Roo - sorry to hear you've been working - you won't feel sorry when you're off and I'm working .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, I've just joined FF and thanks to Some1 I found this thread.  
I'm 42 single and just starting out on going it alone and probably IUI.  I had my first appointment at LWC (who I like so far though there's so much info it does get a bit confusing).  So far I've had my initial appointments, at which I had a scan and found that I have a small cyst on my ovary apparently.  I've been given a script for the pill to try to reduce that though and this last week I had a Hycosy which was fine.  I went to my GP Friday who agreed to do the other tests though I sensed she wasn't fully behind me.  It might just be me worrying though as the main thing is obviously that she agreed to take the blood for the tests.

I really wish that I'd decided to do all this much earlier. I'd been thinking about it for at least 5 years but the romantic optimist in me kept holding out ...  Oh well I'm here now and at least optimism here should be a good thing!  I've been reading through posts and really look forward to getting to know you all.

As far as when I'll start treatment, provided all my tests come back ok and in time, it'll be the end of October (less than a month from my initial appointment at LWC!).

Anyway, wishing everyone lots of luck and happiness,

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Felix and welcome,

I too wish I had started this journey a lot earlier than I did and also held that romantic notion that I would meet someone, fall in love, have lots of babies and live happily ever after - but life is so unfair sometimes isn't it.
I had a cyst surgically removed before starting treatment and now a year later have developed another cyst this time on the other ovary and am just about to finish a month on the pill and should find out this week if it is reduced.

wishing you lots of luck on your journey

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Welcome Felix...and good luck with the start of treatment. I'm planning to visit LWC next weekend before I decide which clinic to use - they have an open day on Saturday so I'll go along and see what they have to say. Good to hear that you are having positive experiences with them so far. If you don't mind me asking - did you look at other clinics, and what made you decide to go with LWC?

JJ1 - well, I've talked to 4 clinics on the phone now and I'm still struggling to make a final decision. Either Wessex or Hammersmith would probably be easier to get to, but LWC is the only one which can guarantee available sperm to start treatment pretty much straight away. And like lots of people here, now that I've decided to go ahead I just want to get on with it and not waste any more time   So I think if I like them after the open day next Saturday, I'll probably book an initial consultation there. 

In the meantime I'm seeing my GP tomorrow to see if she will agree to do all the blood tests etc for me. I particularly want to have the FSH before the initial appointment (and AF due next week so is good timing as I believe I need to have it on day 2 or 3 of my cycle) so I have some idea where I stand. I'm not sure if she will do them on the NHS, but it seems most people seem to be able to persuade their GPs so hopefully it won't be a problem.

Wishing the weekend wasn't nearly over and I didn't have to go back to work tomorrow  
Hope everyone has a good week...

Laura
x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Everyone...hope you have all had a good day ?

JJ1...sorry you have to be back to work tomorrow hun   It's awful having to get back in the routine after being away for a few days....hope tomorrow goes smoothly for you though     I have just started my 5 days off today but am back on Friday for 5 days     

Felix...  and welcome hun...wishing you the best of luck with starting your tx this month (if all goes well)     Hope the cyst goes quickly...I had my 2nd IUI cancelled cos of a damn cyst   Like you, I wished I'd started on this journey sooner than I did...I started at age 40 and I'm now 45 and still trying to fulfill my dream...

Roo...hi hun, how's it going with you right now ?  Hope your cyst is shrinking fast now and you get good news this week    

Karen...I think it is a good idea to go the self insem route for you too...you are still young and a good bet for it to work hun so fingers crossed for you     

Laura...good luck in making the decision on which clinic to go with hun   And good luck in getting your GP to arrange those blood tests for you....You can get them done on the NHS cos my GP did them for me   Let us know how you get on ok ? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok ?  JJ1..you are right, we have gone very quiet on here again  

Lots of love to you all though xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello,
I'm new to all this - So far have had the blood screening tests, next step is the HSG followed by the LH test.  I'm 38 and yes, single not found Mr wonderful to sweep me off my feet so am looking into have a child of my own on my own.  It will be hard I know that, but so worth it in the end.  Have spoken to my consultant, he's suggested the possibility of importing sperm from Denmark - anyone done that?   If so, what were the inital costs?  Anyone gone with LWC??  Not sure who to actually go with, as no sperm at the clinic I'm currently attending - sad state of affairs isn't it!  Anyway - good luck to everyone else doing the same and congrats to all those who have succeeded!

Also I had pulmonary emboli beginning of the year - due to a genetic blood condition - factor v leiden.  Anyone else got that and having to inject daily whilst pregnant?

Any information would be fantastic!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix  and Rachella- Welcome to the thread, Felix you certainly seem to have made some speedy progress.  

Rachella which clinic are you at?  I have seen posts from FF's with Factor V Leiden- maybe on the immunology thread.

I always get the feeling that things seem to take forever with me- like all of you I really wish I had started this journey 5 years ago!! but can't turn the clock back so need to plough on.

Lauris - Hope that you GP obliges wiht the bloods.  I met one of the Consultants from the Hammersmith Mr Trew this week as he also works in the treatment of Asherman's Syndrome and he was veyr nice. One of the girls at the London Girls TTC meet was also under him and had nothing but praise.  My friend does have a LWC beautiful baby boy and had nothing but praise for her care there, she was also 39 at the time.

Hollysox- Enjoy your days off.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend
L xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi there

Hope you all had nice relaxing weekends (oopps sorry Roo!)  , doesn't Monday morning come round quickly  

Welcome to Felix and Rachelle - there seems to have been lots of newbies recently (myself included) - the ladies on here have been brilliant at answering all my questions so you're in the right place.  Can't believe how quickly things are moving for you Felix.  Will keep my fingers crossed that your tests come back in time x

JJ1 - haven't had a chance to look at the site yet as yet as I can't do it from work but am aiming to asap.  Actually is there any chance you could PM the address?  I hadn't actually thought about egg sharing, but I suppose it's definitely worth considering.  The other thing I am looking into is going to Reprofit, although maybe I will give the home insem some more thought as you all seem to think it would be worth a try.  I’m glad you got on well with your consultant btw – it makes such a difference if you feel comfortable with them.

Mazz – any news on the job?

Mickle – hope you are bearing up hun x

There are so many of us now it is hard to keep track!  The last thing I want to do is step on anyones toes so please shout if this is already in hand, but I remember someone asking about a list of where everyone is with treatment.  I’m happy to have a go at one tonight if nobody objects?  

Hello to Lauris, Hollysox, Suzie, Adelphi, Some1, Emma, Kimberley, Lou, Sam and everyone else x


----------



## marmite_lover

I've just realised that Aweeze already has a very complete list so I'll butt out


----------



## some1

Karen

Lou (aweeze) was going to do an updated list but ran out of time before little Ellis came along - so if you feel like doing a list go for it!!  I for one would find it very interesting/useful - there's so many of us now I can't keep track! 

Some1

xx

PS Welcome Felix and Rachella, glad you found us!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Evening everyone,

GP agreed to tests, so just waiting for day 2-4 of cycle (sometime later this week I hope) to get the FSH done, so feeling like I'm making progress which is great  

Having a difficult time with work though - we are going through a re-structure and although definitely no redundancies (or so they say..), we are all having to re-negotiate our roles. I'm trying to manoeuvre myself into a not too stressful position without too much travel etc, but I think people are wondering why I would be doing that (when I've previous been quite ambitious, and they know I'm single so they know it's not for family/partner reasons). Out of curiosity - have other told work what you are doing, or do you just plan to announce it when you get pregnant? I'm usually a very open person and I hate feeling like I am hiding things, but at the same time, I don't want to tell people at work about trying for a baby especially not at this early stage. 
Any helpful hints here?!

Rachella - Hello and welcome! I haven't decided which clinic yet either - it's a difficult decision to make. I am going to an open day at LWC on Saturday afternoon and am certainly considering them - not least because they actually have sperm unlike most places. PM me if you want more details about the open day - and we could even meet there for a chat if you like?
Hammersmith and Bridge quoted me 3-4 months wait for sperm - which is also not too bad, although I don't know if they were just being a bit optimistic...

Re. the Denmark thing - from what I have been reading, it is possible to import from Denmark but I think it's quite a lengthy process as you need to get a special licence from the HFEA and to get that you have to prove that you 'need' to import rather than use local sperm. Which could be tricky to prove. Unless your consultant already has a way round this? I may not have my facts 100% right here, but I'm sure someone else will chip in if I got that wrong  

Karen - a new list would be fabulous, I'm also losing track of who is who. 

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

OMG - I have now hopelessly lost track.

Has ANYBODY heard back regarding our request for better listings??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Ms Emma I've heard nothing at all,
L x


----------



## mickle

Hi all,

Well I am OK, just! Have just been resting up I have tonsilitis that I can't get rid off I guess thats what one month on steroids does for you. I have been chilling out at home can't really face going out too much but Mum and Dad have been coming to see me often.

Lauris. can you tell me about the open day at LWC I might consider a change of clinic who knows? What time does it start and is at their clinic in Harley street. Does anyone know how much a cycle is at LWC. Funds are somewhat reduced.

Welcome to the newbies.

Love Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Mickle

Nice to hear from you.

LWC do a 3 cycle package, I know my friend did this and felt it was a good option, I was too old as 38 is the cut off for taking it out
http://www.londonwomensclinic.com/treatments/treatment_costs.html

Take care hun.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mickle - welcome back... Hope you're feeling better soon. I had tonsillitus once and I couldn't believe how painful it was - I always thought it was just a sore throat but it was so much worse than that....

As for the LWC thing, there are 2 sessions on Saturday - one in the morning (starts 10.40) and the afternoon one which I am going to which is 2-4pm. 
More details here:
http://www.londonwomensclinic.com/inseminar.html

I'm still trying to decide which clinic, LWC is not the best location for me, but they do have sperm currently available, which is quite an important factor given the waiting times at lots of the other clinics I've been calling.

Take care
Laura
x


----------



## mickle

Hi there,

JJ1 I am over 38 so would not qualify for that deal. Do you know how much one cycle is at lwc.  

Lauris, thank you for the flyer i looks like it might be for Donor insemination but would be a good opportunity to go and talk to them re I/VF i will call them. 

thank you

mickle


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi there

Well if Lou doesn't mind, maybe I could temporarily look after the list for a bit, just while she's up to her eyes in nappies  !  I'll try and up date it this afternoon.

Mickle - the LWC charge £2,750 for a single cycle of IVF.  Sorry to hear you have been suffering with tonsillitus on top of everything else  

Lauris - I'm glad your GP has agreed to your tests.  Hope everything is sorted out at work soon.  

Hi everyone else x


----------



## aweeze

Just popped on whilst Ellis is asleep to say thank you for all your good wishes. 

I'm still staying at Mum and Dad's so unable to be online but will hopefully be going back home at the weekend. It'll be a major operation as we have so much stuff here now!!!! It's amazing how much stuff one little person can use/need/generate!

The birth was perfect - everything I had hoped it would be. Just under 5.5 hours start to finish, at my parents house with TENS, birthpool and gas & air. I was only in the water for 25mins as by the time the midwife arrived the contractions were back to back. Four pushes and the most beautiful and special little man entered my life! 

We had terrible problems with feeding due to poor attachment and in spite of lots of help it wasn't getting better. As a result, my boobs were massacred, I was dreading each feed and Ellis just wasn't taking all that he needed. After 3 days, I managed to get an appointment with the infant feeding co-ordinator however my little man had tipped the wrong way and was exhausted, dehydrated and jaundiced. He had gone from 8lbs to 7lbs 2oz and was taken straight into scbu. It was all a shock and my heart broke for him as they squeezed blood out of him and inserted canulas into his little hands. I felt so guilty that my lack of inability to feed him had resulted in him suffering. I know he was always at risk of jaundice as he was very red from the start but I can't help blaming myself. With the onsite assistance, I continued to breastfeed plus expressed for him and between us, Ellis and I got it sussed. It's so shocking that something that should be instinctive could be so hard.

The experience did knock my confidence badly though hence why I came back to my Mum and Dad's house. Although they are not around most of the time, it is a comfort especially in the night as I now am probably over-concious of his feeding. 

We are now doing well although Ellis has had terrible wind/colic as he tends to bolt feeds now so lots of lack of sleep for me. Having discovered infacol however, things are improving. 

Anyway, I just thought I should update on what's been going on while I had the chance. I can't wait to upload some pics for you - he is gorgeous (not that I'm biased). Once I am able to spend some proper time online, I will get them into the gallery. 

Thank you once again for all your thoughts. I will catch up with news asap. I notice that some of you you are missing the list. I can't retrieve it at the moment as the old thread is locked however once I have time to access my own laptop at home, I have a copy saved there.  It's up to you, I can update and post it once I'm back at home or feel free if you don't want to wait. 

Lou
XX


----------



## Roo67

Hi all - we're very quiet on here at the moment

Lou - sorry to hear that you've had a rough time over the past couple of weeks with your little man. hope the move back home goes ok at the weekend. Can't wait to see some piccies.

Mickle - how are you doin' hun? - hope the tonsillitis is getting better

Hope everyone is doing ok and are getting ready for the weekend - I'm working but have just had the past 3 days off so can't complain really.

I'm just waiting for AF to start (hopefully tonight or tomorrow am) then I can get baseline scan done tomorrow - don't want to wait until monday.

Take care 

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi, am new to this website and was wondering if anyone had had treatment at the LWC - I am intending to go to their open day on saturday. I am 35, single, fed up of looking for a man and have begun thinking of going it alone. My friends and family are right behind me! I did go to my GP a couple of weeks ago for some advice - he told me to go out, find some random man and get pregnant! Very helpful! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Kylecat,

Can't believe your GP said that - outrageous!

I'm also going to the LWC on Saturday - are you going in the morning or the afternoon? (I'm going in the afternoon so we could catch up if you like?)

Pretty sure there are some women on here who have been treated at LWC already - I'm sure someone will reply soon. There are also some reviews in the review section of this forum (some very positive, some less so - I guess at the end of the day you have to make up your own mind)

As you may or may not know, LWC is pretty much the only place in London with no waiting list for sperm at the moment so that's probably why I will be going there. 

Hello to everyone else too...off to my GP for all the blood tests tomorrow, so feeling like I'm making progress - hurrah!
More soon, enjoy the weekend everyone

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi laura, thanks for the reply - I am still in the early stages of deciding what to do but am hoping to get the ball rolling in the new year e.g. jan. I still hold out hope that I will meet someone but would rather get on with things while I still have a little time! I am also attending the LWC sat afternoon so it would be good to catch up. My mum is coming with me as she is very supportive - I am also lucky to have a great network of close friends who are right behind me. This is one of the reasons I am considering donor insemination - I think it would be a difficult thing to do totally on your own, take care and good luck at the doctors! katiex


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Katie,

Come and say hi on Saturday afternoon. I'll be on my own (my family and friends are also really supportive and did offer to come but I'm actually staying over with some friends on Friday night as I don't live in London and will go straight from there so was actually easier to go by myself this time. When I start the treatment, I'll definitely be taking along some support  

I've already decided to go ahead with this (I'm 37 and have just about given up on Mr Right turning up now - and if he turns up later, that's fine, if he's really right he'll love my child/ren as much as me anyway....) - I just need to make final decision on which clinic and make the first appointment. Waiting to get test results first but would like to actually start treatment in the New Year. 

Anyway, hope to see you Saturday (I've got red hair so you should be able to spot me....I'm usually the only red head in the room....!) 

Laura
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Lou - lovely to hear from you and Ellis is absolutely gorgeous  .  Sorry to hear things have been difficult but glad they are sorting themselves out and that you've got plenty of support from your mum and dad.  It#s not an easy time and I think you're doing a fab job  .  As for the list, I am more than happy to wait if you don't mind/have time to do it.

Hi Kylecat - welcome to th thread and look forward to hearing what they say at the LWC - I would love to have gone myself but I can't make it so you and Lauris will have to report back with all the details.  Sounds like there are going to be a lot of us starting treatment next year - very exciting!

 to everyone else x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Morning Ladies!

Wow - it's getting busy round here!  Welcome to all the new girls   wishing you all the luck in the world for your journey, hoping your dreams come true  

Its great to hear how lots you have your families support and blessing, I'm a while away from treatment but when I mention it as close as we are they look and talk to me like i've completely lost the plot!!!  Been getting lots of 'having children isn't everything' and 'its not all its cracked up to be', i find it quite frustrating.  This mainly comes from people who have children which makes no sense to me, they should be the ones who know just how important it is!!!! When the time does come for me I hope they're there for me, I'm sure they will be but it would be nice if they wanted it for me too, not just being there because they feel they should be.  I never dreamt i'd be thinking of doing this alone, but time is a ticking and it hasn't worked out that i've got a mister wonderful (erm, is there such a thing lol), i'd rather be a happy single mum than a mum in a wrong relationship.  I really don't relish the thought of not meeting my soul mate, there's nothing i'd like more, but if I don't I still want to be a mummy. 

Emma hope you're ok hun - did you hear back about us having our own board?  We're a growing bunch now I think it makes sense for us to have a bigger home.

Lou ... glad you had the birth you wanted, sorry you had a bit of a hard time with the feeding and glad things are working out now, must have been lovely to have your parents around for the first few weeks, good luck with the move home hun.  Looking forward to some photos.

Roo, JJ1, some1, mickle, karen, hollysox, suzie, maz, sam, kimberly,   hope you're all ok, have a nice weekend ladies!  I have today off work so a long weekend, have been very tired lately and a little down, doc was considering antidepressants again but i've said i'd like to give it a couple of weeks see if things pick up, so going to take this time to chill and relax - though there's so much to do around the house, cleaning and tidying, i've really let everything slip a bit so will try to catch up on house work too (groan).  Maybe a little work, the focus needs to be on me time i think lol.

Take care everyone  

Love to all


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Just had my blood taken for all the necessary tests, so now hoping all OK with FSH etc and I can move on to the next stage which is first consultation....quite exciting to feel I might actually be making some real progress with all this now. 

Hello jovigirl, I don't think we've 'met' yet - I'm quite new here. Sorry to hear you are not getting the support you would like from family and friends. Mine have mostly been fantastic but one friend did tell me she thought it was irresponsible to deliberately become a single mother and that the child would suffer (funnily enough she's the one who basically forced her husband to let her have a baby because she wanted one so much....). At the end of the day I firmly believe you have to do what is right for you and not let other people's negativity or prejudices get you down. Besides who says you can't meet your soul mate after you become a mum? So don't listen to them, just hold on to what you believe is right for you - that's what is important here.

I'm also pretty familiar with the feeling down side of things (have suffered low level depression on and off for years). Two things really work for me - firstly not trying to be perfect/keeping everything under control. You might not be like me in that respect but if you are, then leave the housework/the things you feel you have to do and just get out there and do something fun for yourself   And the other thing is exercise - it's amazing how much better I feel after just half an hour outside walking. Everyone is different, so it might not work for you, but always worth a try if you're not already doing it....

Hope everyone else is OK and looking forward to a good weekend. So nice to have a sunny day (well it's sunny here anyway, hope it's sunny where you all are...)

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone - hope all is well. I am looking forward to attending the open afternoon tommorrow at LWC as I think it will be good to find out more information before I make my final decision as to where I will go for my treatment. As i am from hampshire, I was also wondering if anyone had had any experience of the wessex fertility centre in southampton as it would save all the travelling up to london. Does anyone know if they conduct donor insemination there? I must contact them and find out. 

Thanks karen for the kind words - will report back with my findings from the LWC! Also, to laura, hope to see you there - will look out for the redhead! I am blonde, will be wearing a purple cardigan which I bought today due to being so cold at work earlier - come say hi if you can spot me! Have only told three collegues at work - all have been extremely supportive and positive and it really helps me knowing so many people are behind me. 

Take care everyone, katiex


----------



## suzie.b

Lou - really happy to read the story of how Ellis came into this world - not so happy about the problems but all's well that ends well .  He looks gorgeous.  Congratulations again.

Sorry I can't write personals now - too tired after a hard week's slog.

Love to all though    .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Felix42

Ah drat, I've just lost my previous post   Oh well.

Anyway..  thanks for all the welcomes and apologies for the delay in doing so.  I've been kind of overwhelmed by all the info and relevant topics (IUI, London, Over 40, Singles) on this site.  Fantastic!

Hope everyone that's at the LWC open day today finds it useful.  Obviously I've only got experience of the LWC and haven't had my treatment yet but I like them!  

Roo, hope news on the cyst is good on Monday and you can go ahead.

Laura, you asked why I chose LWC.  Well, to be honest, I didn't know of any other clinics that took singles but now I'm with them I'm happy.  I had to find somewhere who had donor sperm available now afterall as a waiting list would be very bad news given my age.

JJ1, as you say I really have hit 0-90 miles an hour this month.  I was looking at my diary and I've had 7 doctors (clinic and gp) this month.  No wonder my boss was asking if I was ok and he's only aware of two ofthose appointments (the rest were taken as leave).

Lou, congrats on baby Ellis.  He looks absolutely gorgeous.  It's great that you can spend time at your parents house.  Must be good for moral support.

Well, I've got my follow up appointment on Weds with the consultant.  I did ask for FSH results when I was last in the clinic for a smear test (because results from it would be in days not weeks as the gp version would be), I was told 11.1 which was 'borderline'.  Felt a bit low about that but i guess I will hear more on Wednesday.  Either way, I think I've got to go for IUI first - you never know!  So this week is the one all being well (results from gp, cyst reduction and consultant's advice permitting).  

One other thing I was going to ask.  How are the rest of you feeling about dating during treatment or thinking about treatment?  Prior to taking the plunge with appointments this month, I was doing a bit of internet dating (ever the optimist romantic) and there's a few possibles I've been emailing.  The thing is I just seem to have entirely gone off the idea!!   I was kind of thinking that the focus on DI would take the pressure off dating and make it more fun and light.  Anyway, I'd love to hear your thoughts.

Hope everyone has a great weekend, with lots of fun and happy results,

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Evening everyone, 

Just got a few minutes before going out for dinner to give anyone interested a quick update on the open afternoon at LWC. There were lots of people there - about 40-45 I'd say. At any rate we were certainly squeezed in! Several of the staff gave short presentations - the head of nursing talked about the IUI procedure, the head of the donor bank talked about recruiting donors and choosing a donor, and Nat Gamble talked through the legal issues to take into consideration. I have to say I personally didn't learn anything really new (must be all the great info I've been getting from this site   ), but it was good to get a feel for the place and meet some of the staff there. 

Since they are the only ones who seem to have sperm readily available, I think I will probably book my first consultation there in a week or so when I've got my blood/screening test results back.

Katie - I didn't see you there, but it was quite crowded....what did you think? Whereabouts in Hampshire are you? I'm in Grayshott which is just over the Hampshire border - and I work in Farnborough. I have looked into the Wessex because I also thought it would be easier to get to than Central London. They do treat single women. There's a few reviews on here somewhere, and there's also a Wessex thread and a Hampshire thread which often refers to the Wessex. Most of the folk on those threads aren't single, but could still share their Wessex experiences. At the moment the Wessex has an approx 6-7 month waiting list for sperm (although might be quicker if you are CMV positive) so if you're not wanting to start straight away you could register there and join the waiting list? I'm getting quite impatient now (not least because I turn 38 in March next year) so I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with LWC so I can start sooner....

Felix - thanks for the response on LWC, it's good to know that you are happy with them.

Got to dash now as friend arriving for dinner, but more soon - and if anyone has any specific questions about the LWC afternoon, feel free to ask/PM me...

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone - got back from london earlier - found the open day at the LWC very interesting. There were certainly lots of people there as we were all rather crowded into one room. It seems like a good c
linic as there is no waiting time for donor sperm. The staff were very knowledgeble, especially the manager of the donor bank who really seemed to know her stuff. To be honest, it has made me all the more determined to go ahead whilst I still have the time. I could wait another year or two to see if I find mr right but if I don't i'm in an even worse situation! 

Laura - I did look out for you but there were several ladies with red hair unfortunetly! It seemed to be very popular and extremely crowded. I am from southampton so that is why I was specifically looking at the wessex as it's nearer to home. I have a job where I can;t take loads and loads of time off work, however london is only 70 mins away on the train so it's not too much of a big deal to go there! 

Hope everyone is well love katiex


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Ladies

Katie and Laura - glad the open day went well for you - hope you get to start very soon and get your dream baby shortly after .

Felix - just remember that the FSH numbers are just a guide and people with much higher levels than you have got pregnant very easily.  It's a guide to egg quantity not quality and it only takes one good one  - unless you're after twins .  Good luck with Wednesday with your consultant appointment.

Jovigirl - sorry to hear you're not getting the support you deserve - bet you that as soon as you present them with that little adorable baby, they'll soon change their tune - they'll be fighting over who's going to pick him up or who's going to cuddle her.  And, just because we haven't found Mr Wonderful yet, doesn't mean he's not still out there - maybe the time isn't right .  A little me time sounds great - sounds like you deserve it .

Mickle - haven't heard from you in a while.  How are you getting on?  Hope the tonsilitis has finally retreated.

Karen - are you going to do a list or are we waiting?  Just don't want to give Lou too much pressure when she has so much on her plate (and all nice stuff, Lou ).  If you are prepared to do it, are we going to PM you our details?  If you don't want to do it, I guess I could do it.  I just like to know where everybody is up to - just nosy I guess .  How are you?

Roo - hope you are well too - and that af arrived?

I got my drugs today so am ok to go - just waiting for my India visa to arrive now.  It's so frustrating - we paid an extra £30 to ensure that the visa was processed and returned within 7 days and it's already been 9 days.  They can't blame the postal strike as it wouldn't have affected it.  They arrived by express delivery at 8.30am on 11th October (the day after we sent them) so there isn't a problem in that area.  Just getting a bit chewed with them and not sure how to proceed - tried the email helpline and it was returned because their inbox is full    .  Why does life have to keep throwing annoyances our way?  Oh, well, will survive  and it will hopefully arrive on Monday.  I'm going to have to arrange for a doctor or nurse to do my Depot in India (af permitting).  Don't know yet what to do if af doesn't arrive.  Any ideas, anyone?

love
Suzie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Girls 

So sorry I haven't posted for a few days as I have been busy busy at work.

Lou- your birth story sounded nice in your parents house, so sorry to hear that Ellis had to go to hospital in the end
but hope that all is well with both of you.  He is so beautiful.

Glad that the LWC was a good open day for you ladies and gave you food for thought.  My friend conceived twins and then her little boy there both first time IVF attempt - she said that she felt she wasted her time doing 6 IUI's there, but the staff and everyone were very good to her. I went but I ended up in an open day for egg sharing and I was too old! and I didn't need sperm as I have my donor. They have refurbished since as well.

Suzie you are organised- When are you leaving for India?  Have a fabulous holiday- hopefully your last one as a single woman- next time you'll have junior with you!!  Can I ask why do you take Depot injections? Remember to get a  note from your Gp or Practice nurse to say that you are carrying needles and drugs so that airport security are ok with you, and to take or get them to write out a schedule of what you need, as a Dr or nurse may not take your word for what you need without your Drs instructions.

I think the dabate about waiting for Mr Right has been discussed perviously, but I feel that it doesn't mean that you can never meet or end up even marrying mr Right- but he is not there at the moment and mean while our lives go on hold, when we could have the joy of our own child and family.  Mr Right can still come later in your life- my friend's sister married a single man with a 3 year old child who lives with him - but she loves and accepted them and they came as a package. They have just had twins and are all blissfully happy. If Mr Right is worth his salt then having a child already shouldn't matter - and let's be honest many men in their 30-40's will probably have been married before and may have children as well.

Have a lovely weekend - the time flies.  I went out yesterday shopping and then to go to visit my friend  and take her dinner as she is unwell with a bad back and has her adoption panel tomorrow   (again a single woman embarking on motherhood)! My donor and his partner had stayed over on Friday night  as my donor had some business to do on Saturday in town, and my donor's partner had been working and stayed from Wed night.  I came home and my donor's partner had cleaned my house and done all my weekend chores! He is so good to me.


Roo has AF arrived yet? I am waiting for mine this week so I can book my tests in and get going!!
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,

Laura and Katie - Glad that the LWC open day was good - pity you didn't spot each other in the crowds !

Lou - how are things going with your gorgeous little Ellis ?

Jovigirl - I'm sorry your'e not getting the support you deserve from you family - I'm sure they'll be there for you when you get your little bundle of joy. maybe they just want to be sure that you're serious about this ?!? mine have been fantastic, don't really understand how emotional this journey is but are trying.

Felix - I'm still undecided about dating at present- I think it would be hard to start a relationship without telling them about ttc but would that scare them off and is it fair to them ?? I don't really know - not been in that position yet !!

JJ1 - lucky you getting all your housework done, thats what I should be doing now   Hope AF arrives soon and you can get started again.

Hello to everyone else - hope you had a good weekend.

My AF came yesterday so have scan and bloods tomorrow - getting myself a bit worked up about the scan, just hoping that it is good news and the cyst has gone. my cons only wants me to have progesterone and oestradiol bloods taken doesn't want me to have FSH for some reason. Hope I can find someone to take my blood tomorrow - was covered in bruises last month !!

Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend and had some of the glorious sunshine

I've thought lots about dating and new relationships and have managed to come to no conclusions at all and haven't got a clue how i'd handle that one!  I don't think it's a relavant discussion to have when dating... but what about if it turns into more than that ?  I know its a situation that would send me into a right flap.  If i'm blessed enough to have my baby I don't have any issue at all with meeting someone afterwards, and would be completely honest about why and how he/she was conceived .. but meeting someone during tx I have no idea!  They say it will happen when the time is right ... what if that time is when we're having treatment    Has this happened to anyone?  Roo know what you mean about scaring them off ... they'd probably jump to the conclusion that we've got the rest of their life mapped out for them!!

   Good luck tomorrow Roo  

JJ1 sounds like a great weekend ... and what a bonus no housework!!  Lovely.  Hope AF don't keep you waiting so you can get started    


Suzie have a lovely holiday .. whan do you go?  

Katie the open days sounds great, I'll definately try to get to something like that when my time comes.

Everyone else hope you're all well and having a good time this weekend ... ,mines been quiet, am still very tired and not sleeping well, hoping to try for a relaxing evening I just don't seem to be able to switch off at the moment.  Will try a bath and watching a bit of trashy tv ... the usual things don't relax me, if I read I just get really into the book and keep reading, it never makes me tired cause I just want to know whats going to happen next.. if I listen to music I sing along ... if I do nothing my mind just goes into overdrive lol.  I'll maybe try watching a bit of trashy tv or a film tonight, a nice soak in the bath and get in bed nice and early.

Everyone take care, good luck to everyone who needs it        

Jovigirl x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi again all,

Just wanted to respond to your question about dating Felix. I've been internet dating on and off for the past 3 or 4 years, as well as going to the occasional speed dating/dating dinner type event. Met lots of nice men (and a few pretty odd ones  ) but never the right one. Then I realised that I was putting too much pressure on myself because actually what I really wanted was children, I mean a relationship would of course be lovely, but it was a child that I really wanted and I was so conscious of time starting to run out. So every date I met, I was evaluating as a potential father for my children and wondering how quickly we could get to that!! 

So in the past three or four months (since I started seriously planning ttc) I've given up on the dating entirely. And I have to say I just feel completely relieved. I guess that means it was the right decision for me and I'm not planning on doing any active dating at least during the first few trys at tx (let's hope it works quickly  ) Of course if I did somehow manage to meet someone by chance whilst ttc, I guess I'd have to play it by ear as to when/whether I told them. At the end of the day I just think if they are the right one, then nothing else will matter and we'll work it out somehow. But maybe I'm being incurably romantic about that....

It's so complicated isn't it? I think all you can do is just do what feels right for you.....if you're not feeling in the mood for dating, then don't do it. Most important is to feel happy and unstressed at this time, so that's what I'm planning to focus on!

Roo - lots of luck for tomorrow. Hope the blood tests don't cause too many bruises

Hope everyone else has had a lovely weekend and wishing you all happy weeks next week!!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Lauris

Some of my friends are internet daters, and rate some sites of better claibre men than others! but  some have fun.

One friend says she is not looking for friends as she wants the whole package, including anb aflflulent man, and does look for potential fathers as she is 37 ad she tells them this- the man she has been seeing for the last 3 months in fact asked her about her desire for children, as he and his ex wife had failed IVF cycles and it was something important for him- so there are men that think the same as us as well out there.  
One girl is engaged and living with her soulmate and very happy - another moved to Ireland to be with her 'Mr Right' and 6 months later he had become a different man - not at all the romantic boyfriend who used to fly over every week or so to see her with flowers etc so they are going their separate ways. She met a few over in the UK, a few were dodgy but some were nice, there were the others that would email her and just for afternoon meetings, no strings sex, another didn't like the fact that she was an independent working woman!

Another  friend joined a dating agency for the larger lady (she has since lost 5 stone to TTC) and met her husband ( a slim man by the way), and is married 3 years and is 7 months pregnant- she joined after a bad relationship that knocked her confidence, and she said because everyone knows what the score is she said she could have had a date every night, and she would say to some that they were nice but she wasn't looking for more friends. Another friend does it on and off- although she met a man that turned out to be married!!

I have never been brave enough myself to try it, and the girls have met a few frogs before they got their princes.

L x


----------



## Felix42

Hello all and thanks for the comments on dating.  It is a weird one isn't it?  I did ask a 'dating coach' on the last site I was on about the subject and I've copied her response below in case anyone is interested:

"Morally speaking, I don't see any reason why you should not date while
trying to become pregnant, being pregnant or for that matter when you are a
mum. You say that romance and finding a soulmate are important to you and I
don't see why you should ever give up trying to fulfil these needs.
Practically speaking, if you find dating stressful than there may be an
argument that you don't want to overburden yourself by taking too much on at
the same time but if you're enjoying yourself, why not continue and see what
happens?

The question of when to tell people is harder. Clearly, there's no right
answer. If you mention it too early than the other person may feel pressured
but if you leave it quite late you risk that the other person may feel that
you haven't been honest. Also you risk your own feelings -if they are scared
off after you have made an emotional commitment that can be much more
upsetting.

I think, the answer depends partly on how quickly you become intimate with
people. Generally I would say it's a second or third date revelation, but
you should be honest from the start (if the subject comes up) about wanting
to have children. Clearly, if the relationship becomes sexual it's quite
important to be honest about contraception. But generally, so long as when
you tell them you explain that you are doing so because it's an important
part of your life rather than because you expect them to do something about
it, you have every right to expect that a decent man will not wilt under the
pressure."

I hope everyone has had a good weekend.  I've had a nice one but I'm beginning to regret telling a friend of mine about DIUI.  She's lovely and supportive but tactful hmmm....  she started saying about how unromantic it all was and started talking a little too graphically about whether there might at least be a hunky doctor there!!!  I mean I would have hoped that she might appreciate that it was hardly part of my dream to conceive this way and I don't need reminding of that!  My other friend (an ex) is taking it badly.  He thinks it is mad to go DIUI when he could help.  Unfortunately he's got his own (pretty major) health problems at the moment and given he took our split (7 years ago now) really badly, it would be a bad option in lots of ways to look to him in that way.  So I'm feeling a bit mixed about having told anyone.  Good job my parents are supportive (and tactful!).

Apologies for the long post and good luck to everyone who is having treatment or on a 2WW at the moment.

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls, lovely to read everyone's thoughts on dating. Since I decided to go down the route of having a child on my own I have become far more relaxed about finding someone. I think, in the long run this will do me good as everytime I went on a date I was looking at the person as a prospective father. I am not worrying anymore about finding someone special - just worrying about starting the treatment and whether it will work or not. My sister has really bad endometriosis and I have read that it can run in families. Thankfully I've never had too many symptoms but you never know until they have a proper look inside! Luckily she conceived twins on her first attempt at IVF and now has two little boys who are nearly four! 

The open day at LWC was good although I am a little confused as to what happens when you go for your first consultation (i'm hoping to have mine in jan) - have any of you girls been for this consulation before proceeding with DIUI - they say they do a scan of your ovaries ect - how do they do this exactly? Also do you have to have many blood tests and what for? Apologies for all the questions but I really only decided about 6 weeks ago to go down this route so am trying to get as much info as possible, hope everyone is well and having a lovely evening - it's great to read about how everyone is doing, katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

klecat- gald that you enjoyed the open day- not quite sure what LWC consultation is like- maybe ask some of the girls on the gay and lesbian thread as they have used the clinic.  But on my first consultation was just talking as they also have to accept you and decide what treatment- but maybe ring the nurse and ask what will happen.  For the scans it is a transvaginal scan usually (dildo cam) so you have an empty bladder and then insert it and look at them- it isn't painful really and once you'd hgad hundreds you get used to it.  But I would have thought it depended on what day of the cycle you are on.  Perhaps also ask if you can have baseline bloods done by your GP- FSH, LH, oestrodial on days 1-3 of the cycle and then the infectious panels including HIV.

It is so exciting to  see so many of you embarking on treatment and hopefullly babies around the same time!!! hopefully I won't be too far behind you!!!
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 you're right, its such an exciting time to come, it gives me hope hanging round here,    here's to all the   we're going to have!


----------



## mickle

HI there,

I just wanted too add my bit to the dating dilemma. I have done the internet thing before but I felt that I needed to persue the TTC thing as time was getting on. To be honest I wish I had started ttc much sooner. I have recently felt that it would be nice to go on a date but I would not tell him about ttc unless it came up in conversation. 

Feeling better, tonsilits has gone. Just trying to sort out my next ttc move. ARGC or USA I'm not sure what to do.

Personals soon

Love to all

Mickle


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mickle 
Wishing you a very Happy 'special' Birthday for Monday


Hope that you are being spoilt.
L x


----------



## Felix42

Klecat, I recently had a consultation at the LWC and was very nervous beforehand.  I felt like I had to prepare for an exam and virtually brought all my calculations on how I'd afford childcare with me!  I went on Day 3 of my period by accident really but it seems it's perfect timing as they could do the hormone tests for FSH etc and it was fine having the internal scan (though I did feel a bit embarrassed by having my period on).  I had all appointments on the same day - Consultant, Nurse and Counsellor and that lasted pretty much a half day. The counsellor was I guess mainly seeing if there were any particular issues for me with the idea of donor sperm and whether I'd considered the implications.  They needed to review the care of the child forms too and check the information on there and the consultant seemed to be mainly responsible for that.  The appointment with the Consultant was about reviewing options and likely outcomes.  The Consultant or maybe it was the nurse also mentioned that you can sometimes get tests (HIV, Hepatitis etc) through your doctor and that's obviously cheaper.

The only thing that I got a bit confused about was the timing of everything.  The Consultant suggested I have a Hycosy and you need to have that around day 8-9 of your cycle.  You can't have it until you have the tests result for Chlamydia though so that was a bit of a race against time and I had to get the test done via the clinic to make it in time.  You'll also need a recent smear test and as I hadn't got one, I ended up having to go to the clinic too for that, as the GP's results would be around 4 weeks as opposed to 4 days.

So to sum up this seems to be the sequence of events you need:

Consultant appointment
Nurse appointment - internal scan (around day 3 of cycle)
Counsellors appointment

Blood tests - FSH etc (around day 3 of cycle)
Chlamydia test

Hycosy if applicable (need result of Chlamydia before you can have one)

HIV, Hepatitus, Smear etc

All results need to be in by the time you are accepted for treatment.  Provisional acceptance can be given over the phone I think.

Follow Up Consultation with Consultant once FSH results in to check best treatment.

Then treatment all being well!!!

Anyway, hope that helps a bit and isn't too confused, rambling...   Good luck with your initial appointment.  

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix- Sounds pretty standard as most other clinics.  I was told by the Bridge that I didn't need a Hycosy scan if doing IVF as they bypass the tubes to retireve the eggs, it is needed for IUI to ensure tubal patency.
L x


----------



## Felix42

Suzie, just wanted to say a quick thank you for the positive thoughts on FSH.  

It is exciting how many of us are on this board isn't it.  Lots of BFPs coming up.  

Thanks JJ1, it's good to know that the consultation/tests at LWC are similar to other clinics.  Having nothing to compare it to, that's good to know.  

As it's always good to have a plan b, I've just emailed the Repromeda clinic in the Czech Republic to find out about costs for IVF in case my IUI doesn't work.  I love CZ anyway and apparently it's a lot cheaper even considering the flights etc.

Lots of luck and happiness to all, 
Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - Definitely get the blood tests done at your GP as then it won't cost you anything. My GP was absolutely fine about it, and there's no reason why they shouldn't do them for you if you tell them you are going for fertility treatment. 

Felix - thanks for posting query about dating...generated some interesting thoughts! I'm definitely giving dating a rest for now whilst I concentrate on getting fit and healthy and ttc. But I'm certainly not ruling out getting back to it in the future so it's good to hear others' experiences.  Sorry to hear about your not so tactful friend. I suspect we're all going to come across one or two of those as we tell people what we're doing.....just have to block out the negative or tactless comments and focus on the positives  
By the way, if you don't mind me asking - is it standard to have the hycosy before starting treatment or was there a particular reason why you were recommended this? I thought it was just the pelvic scan that was needed? 

Mickle- Happy Birthday for tomorrow! Hope you have a lovely day....

Right, must get an early night as stressful week at work coming up (we are going through major re-org and it's all a bit messy) - this is when I wish I was a teacher and had half term to look forward to!
Wishing everyone a relaxing and fun week   

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, I think the Hycosy was suggested for me simply because of my age - no other reason.  I guess it makes sense as I would have lost valuable time trying IUI for a couple of cycles only to then find there might be a problem with my tubes (there wasn't thank goodness though that's another £450 gone!).

I'm still undecided about the dating thing myself.  I've two emails suggesting dates for this week to reply to and it could be the start of my treatment this week too.  Probably best to say no thinking about it.  This whole thing is enough excitement for me at the minute I reckon! 

Thanks for the reply re the tactlessness too.  Like you say there's likely to be more of that along the way and we've just got to stay strong.  It wasn't meant unpleasantly I know.
Best get some sleep myself....
Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117587.0

BIRTHDAY CHEER THIS WAY!!!!


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi everyone

Haven't had a chance to read back through everything properly so will do personals later but hope you are all okay.

Suzie - I am more than happy to look after this list for a bit if that is what Lou would like (appreciate she must be very busy with the gorgeous Ellis at the mo  ) but I got the impression she would like to continue to do it herself if everyone was happy to wait.  I'm easy either way....  Glad you're drugs turned up anyway - hope the visa follows very shortly  .

Hi to everyone else, will catch up and do personals then x


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls


  Just popping in to say a quick   to you all and to welcome all the new girls( there are so many of us new!) I will try and catch up with everyone soon. I am sorry i havent been on much and lack of personals.

Amelia is coming on really well i cant believe she is 11 weeks already!!! Will try and add some more photos sometime this week.

Love to you all

Kimberley and Amelia  x x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! Thanks to laura, felix, JJ1 and Roo for the information about what to expect in my first consultation. I am going to book an appointment at my GP - he is pretty useless but at least he can organise some blood tests for me which will be free. I also rang the wessex fertility unit in southampton today and they will be ringing me back tommorrow. For me it would be nice to have the treatment here at home but I know that they do have a waiting list for donor sperm. I have been doing quite a lot of research this week as it is half term so I have a week off!!  Hoping to get the ball rolling pretty soon as don't really want to waste too much time now I have made my decision. Got loads of other things planned this week to stop myself from thinking about this all too much. What did you ladies do to take your mind off things for a while?

Am really limiting the number of people I tell - mum, dad, sister and around 6 very close friends and workmates. Everyone is extremely supportive so far which is great - my mum gets excited about more grandchildren although I tell her that it might take a while! 

A friend of mine had a baby a week ago - nobody knows who the father is although I'm pretty sure it's not from donor sperm - she is coping really well and it gives me the courage to go it alone (for the time being anyway!) Hope everyone is well and that we have lots of great news soon, katiexx


----------



## Roo67

yippee - scan a lot better (still got a little cyst) and bloods back to normal so can start again this month.
5 days of clomid and  10 days of merional then another scan in 10days.

So relieved that things can get going again - back on the rollercoaster.


    Mickle - Hope you've had a good day. 

Hi to everyone else - to excited to do personals  

Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Awww Roo bless ya, lovely to see you so excited, big congratulations hun!!  Yay, onwards and upwards!    

Love to all
Jovigirl


----------



## suzie.b

Sorry, Karen, must have missed that about Lou wanting to continue with it.  I was just worried that she may not have time and might feel as though she ought to.  If she wants to, I don't want to interfere - well, already did accidentally, so apologies  Lou.

Kimberley - glad to hear you and Amelia are doing well.  I really love that name (it was one name that I am considering - hope you won't think I'm a copycat).

Roo - good news on being able to start again.  Climb back in that saddle for the ttc rodeo! 

love
Suzie
x


----------



## mickle

Hi guys,

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes and thanks to Emma for making my own birthday thread made me feel so special. I am off out for a meal with my friends. Have to go out next weekend for another meal with my family. Its a dirty job. 

Roo, thats great news yipee you can start, positive vibes to you   

Mickle


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi gals, 

Firstly, a very very Happy Birthday to Mickle! Hope you're having a lovely day hon and eating lots of cake cos it has no calories whatsover on your birthday  

Secondly, Roo, so please to hear your news and that things are moving again - woo hooooo!  

And hi/welcome to all the new girls on here - great to see so many of you! 

Sorry I've been away for so long - been crazy busy with job application and then had interview on Friday. 

I've got another work-related dilemma which I could really do with some perspective on - apols upfront for the me post but I'm really struggling with this one and it's stressing me so much I can't think straight anymore! At the interview there was something they said that has been really bothering me since..... The Head of Dept brought up the fact that the previous person in the role I'm applying for had been there 3 years and in that time had 2 babies and 2 long maternity leaves. I can understand how difficult that must be from an employers perspective, esp in teaching when there is incontinuity (the kids go a bit mad after their 3rd new teacher that year....), but I'm concerned because I felt they were implying indirectly 'we don't want another doing the same', even though they aren't allowed to say directly 'are you going to have a baby in the near future'. I have an uncomfortable feeling about this and don't know if I should be upfront and let them know it's a possibility, although of course it could take me ages to get pg. Job-wise it would be a good move and they also have a day nursery on-site for all staff to use which is a real perk! I'd be really grateful for any thoughts, opinions, experiences any of you might have. I haven't been offered the job yet as they still have two more to interview but I've already said 'yes' to the 'are you still a firm candidate?' question in the interview because on the day I felt fine about it and it was only after I started having doubts. It's not the done thing to say 'yes' then change your mind but I feel quite worried about this and wish they hadn't said it!

I know it has to be my decision but I'd really value your thoughts as I can't talk about the ttc aspect with work colleagues.

Maz xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi mazz,

On the job front I wouldn't say anything at this point. I've been wanting to move jobs for a couple of years but stopped looking once I started on the ttc road, I really wish I hadn't waited as a year on I'm still in the same position. I have now actively started looking again and if i fall pregnant then I'll deal with it then. Employers are not allowed to discriminate but it does happen- just give another reason for turning you down.

Thanks for all the positive vibes ladies

Enjoy your birthday Mickle, mine lasted for weeks and went out for about 6 meals and had a party  , 

roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

MAZZ- Re job, I wouldn't say anything, they could employ a woman who gets pregnant naturally tonight- that's life and they have a creche on site so encourage family friendly policies!!  for the new job.  Also you can decline a job until you turn up on the first day- until they offer you it in writing they can retract their offer. 

Roo so pleased to hear AF arrived!!

L xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mazz I agree with the others, I definately wouldn't say anything at this stage ... try not to let it worry you, interviews are stressful enough as it is, I'd wait until you get offered the job and then decide what to do about telling them xx


----------



## some1

Hello everybody!

Wow!  So much to catch up on!!


Lou - your home birth sounds like it was amazing.  I'm quite interested in the idea of home births, so far I haven't read a negative story of one.  I am also totally amazed and impressed with your persistence with breastfeeding.  I think a lot of people in your situation would have just given up, so well done for persevering!  Hope you are both settled at home now and enjoying getting to know each other.

Mickle - Happy Birthday Hun!!  Keeping my fingers crossed that all your birthday wishes come true!  They say life begins ...


Mazz -   for the interview/job stress.  Technically, they can't treat you any different because you are pregnant/ttcing, either as an employee or as an applicant, but in reality there's always the fear that it would affect their decision or make for a difficult atmosphere in a new job.  If they offer you the job maybe you could sound them out - it would be perfectly reasonable for you to express your concern about how they would react if you got pregnant (they must realise that it is a possibility) and just see what their response is - you don't have to give them any detail or tell them you are ttcing, I think most women would be concerned about their apparent attitude whether they were planning a baby or not.  Hopefully they will reassure you and when you do get pg, they will have nothing to complain about!

Roo - so glad to hear that you had good news today!!    for ttc!!!

Jovigirl - sorry to hear that you have been feeling down hun - hope you are beginning to feel a bit better.    

Kimberley - I can't believe that Amelia is 11 weeks already - the time has gone so fast!  Can't wait to see more photos.

Lauris - you asked about the delay between seeing GP and starting tx.  It was all down to the sperm shortage at my clinic.  I could have started treatment a year ago at another clinic as they did have sperm available, but they were much more expensive and to be honest is suited me to sit on a waiting list for a while as I felt that I still need to think things through and process the whole idea - now my time has come and I feel 110% certain that this is right for me!!

Felix - interesting question about the dating!  Part of my processing time was to do with working out whether I could find Mr Right before having children if I tried hard enough - I quickly realised that the answer was no, because Mr Right doesn't just turn up because you're trying hard.  For several years dating has been a chore for me really - I've done speed dating, internet dating, been out with men I really wasn't interested in just in case they magically turned into Mr Right, and, most scarily, subconsciously trying to convince myself that I could learn to love them/they were better than nothing.  Basically, I was dating with an agenda which is not good    .  Since deciding to ttc I have had little to no interest in dating and it is so nice to not feel that pressure any more - I am really looking forward to a few years time, when hopefully I will have my own child/children and can date for fun, like a teenager, without all the angst and hope and fears and expectations.  Hopefully one of these 'fun date men' will turn out to be the elusive Mr Right !! - that's the theory anyway!!!  

As for me, AF is due any day and hopefully I will be ttcing for the first time (at last!!) in a couple of weeks time (unless I ovulate on a Sunday, which is a possibility, as my clinic is closed  !!).  I have been having a totally crap time at work recently (had a very tearful meltdown on Friday and nearly resigned on the spot!), but am on half term at the moment and surprising myself by just putting the whole thing out of my mind (let's see how long I can last - think I am in denial  ).

Well, I seem to have written a bit of an essay tonight!!  Hello to JJ1, Hollysox, Suzieb, Karen, Emmalottie, Sam, Rachelle, Adelphi, Kylecut and anyone else I've missed, hope you are all well.  What a big gang we are now ! 

love Some1

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Karen - tried to PM you but your inbox is full


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Some1 - nice to hear from you - wondered where you were.  You certainly made up for your absence with your thesis earlier .  Hope af arrives soon so that you can start tx with a vengeance .

Mazz - with regard to the work related dilemma, I think of it as this - do women who are trying to conceive naturally tell everyone what they are trying to do?  I would think not generally  Several times, new nurses have started working for us who have already been pregnant and didn't say until a few days after they started.  Not that it would make a difference in the NHS (in theory) but I don't suppose they were prepared to take the chance.  All you can tell them, if you are being totally honest, is what is true at the moment - you are suitable for the job and you aren't pregnant.  That might change in the future (well, it definitely will I'm sure) but you can't give them info on what might be just on what is.  Hmmmm, it'd be interesting to know why the woman who was only there 3 years actually left after being there so rarely - did they make it awkward for her?  It might help your decision or do you already know?  I am definitely in the "don't tell" camp .  Whatever you decide to do, I hope you get the right job for you.

Felix - been thinking about the dating thing and then Some1 expressed it perfectly for me (apart from the speed/internet dating which I didn't dare do - too chicken ).  Although I was in touch with a woman who was planning her tx (not very far into it at the time) and was determined to date as would prefer to do it as a couple.  She has met her man and they are ttcing together now - and this is all within nine months from her splitting up with her last guy because he wouldn't have kids.  So happy endings are possible.

Mickle - hope your birthday lasts for weeks and weeks too - you could do with some tlc and pampering - "because you're worth it" .

I'm feeling quite chewed up at the moment - still waiting for my visa and passport and, without them, my India trip is non-existent.  Only ten days to go, they've had 11 days so far to return a visa that was guaranteed within 7 days!
       
If I could at least get in touch with them to find out what's going on, at least that'd settle it one way or the other.  But the telephone number only goes to a recorded message .  My emails get returned because their mailbox is full .  Don't know what to do next.  Can't even go anywhere else as they have our passports .  I need cheering up  - any suggestions?

love
Suzie
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Sorry Suzie - have done a mass delete of my inbox now!  How frustrating about your visa it's especially annoying that you can't get through to anyone.  I am sure it will turn up in time, but I realise that's no consolation at the moment.  It's a long shot but have you checked on Companies House to see if there is another address for them that might lead to another telephone number?  

It's really interesting reading about everyone's thoughts on dating.  I know my close friends and family will support me regardless but I know that a few of them think that I am jumping the gun and that I have plenty of time to meet someone.  I haven't been single since I was 19 and to be honest I am relishing the thought of being on my own - thats not to say the odd date wouldn't be nice but I can't bear the thought of starting every relationship wondering if he would make a good daddy - what ridiculous pressure to put on myself and the poor unfortunate man!  The way I look at it is that I have the rest of my life to meet Mr Right but a relatively short time frame in which to have a child.  As for if and when to tell - I really think its something you have to play by ear.  

Anyway, lots of love and luck to you all x


----------



## Hollysox

Wow, I go off line for a few days and look what happens   I need to read through and catch up with you news girls but in the meantime just wanted to say Belated happy birthday Mickle    Sorry I missed it hun but hope you had a good day  

Lou....I have just got to say what an absolutely gorgeous little man you have there....he looks so perfect...I hope you are enjoying being a mummy now hun after the problems you have been having...I was so pleased to hear Ellis's birth was just how you wanted it to be...not many ppl can say that I guess   Cant wait to see some more pics of him when you get the chance....

Kimberley...my goodness I cant believe Amelia is 11 weeks old now....she is such a cutie and I cant wait to see more pics of her when you get the chance to upload them...hope you are feeling ok hun ?  

Hi's to everyone else and I will try and catch up tomorrow if I can...goodness you can all   I am finding it hard to keep up right now  

Night night then, I'm off to bed....


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

Hope you're all ok .. only have to be away for a day and there's so much to catch up on with everyone.  Hope Emmas idea of a board of our own happens, we're growing so much and have lots to talk about!  

Have enjoyed the discussion on dating, v interesting.

Take care love to all xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just a quick one as I have terrible cold, am off sick from work and feeling rather sorry for myself  

Mazzzz - all of the girls have given you such great advice that I'm not sure I have much to add. The only thing I'd say is that you have to look out for yourself in this world. Schools are businesses just like any other and they are ultimately looking out for themselves and not for their employees. They do not have the right to ask you if you are thinking of becoming pregnant, and they cannot discriminate against you if you do become pregnant after you take the job. If you really like the place, and it feels like the right job for you, then go for it and don't feel bad about not telling them your intentions. As suzie.b said, it's not like women who are trying to conceive naturally go round telling everyone what they are doing...well not many of them anyway!

suzie - I do hope you get your visa sorted out. I've been to India several times but always with work - we use a specialist visa company to take the documents to the Embassy and bring them back - it's never taken more than a few days. But I guess it's different when you are doing it yourself. Worst case you could go to the Embassy in person? Although that might be tricky if you are not in London....I'll keep my fingers crossed you get them back in time....

More later when I'm feeling a bit better - time to take a Lemsip and watch some mindless daytime TV I think

Laura

PS I think the idea of our own board for singles is excellent - how do we get that to happen?


----------



## aweeze

Hello everyone 

Just wanted to pop on to say that I don't think i'll be about much for a while. 

Ellis is struggling with colic at nights and as a consequence can go all night screaming. He seems to be fine in the day and sleeps soundly so I'm trying to sleep when he does otherwise it's impossible to be there for him in the night. Hopefully things will improve soon and I will be back posting. I will pop on if we have a good night!!! 

I have pm'd the list to Karen for her to maintain. 

Hopefully catch up with you all soon. 

Lou
XX


----------



## marmite_lover

Right, Lou has kindly sent me her list and I've updated it as far as possible.  

Sincere apologies if I have missed anyone off or got it wrong!  Please PM me with any changes/corrections/omissions .  


Adelphi - just starting out, looking at DE in South Africa

Aweeze (Lou) - DIUI & Egg Share/DIVF, 2 m/c's   - 3rd Egg Share -  a little boy born 2/10/07 

Belladonna (Donna) - DIVF/DICSI & FET, 1 m/c   - Inbetween tx at the mo.

CAREbear1 - DIVF - Oct 06 BFN  - going through adoption process 

charlottesweb - DIVF at Reprofit - hoping for ET in Dec/Jan 

dcon_blue - DIVF - just starting out. Considering Czech Republic 

Emma&Lottie (Emma) - DIUI - sticking around to be Auntie Emma! and considering options 

Felix42 - hopefully starting tx at LWC Oct 07  

going it alone (Sam) - DIUI - it's twins!  2 beautiful girls born 23/11/06     

Hollysox - DIUI & DIVF - 1 m/c  - 3   didn't make the thaw for FET July 07  .  Moving onto to DE at Reprofit Feb 08  

Jodie1d (Jo) - mummy to DD  from previous relationship. DI with known donor - now considering clinic route

Jen75 - 1 m/c   - First consultation for DIVF Feb 07 

JJ1 - DI with known donor, moved on to DICSI - 1st cycle BFP but   - 3rd DICSI   .  Waiting on hysteroscopic surgery before 4th DICSI

Karen1975 - just starting out, considering options

Kimberley24 - DIVF - Nov 06   -  a little girl born 5/8/07  

Kylecat - just starting out, considering LWC in new year  

Lara200 - DIVF - 2nd cycle Jan 07 - BFN 

jovigirl - Just starting out  

Lauris - just starting out, deciding on clinic  

Mazzzz - DIUI with Clomid - April 07 BFN  - 2nd DIUI July 07    3rd DIUI Sept 07    

Mickle - DIVF in Greece all BFN  - 4th DIVF Sept 07 -  

Mum2b1975 - appointment at Ninewells Oct 07  

rachella - just starting out, bloods done, HSG/LH to follow  

Roo67 - DIUI with Clomid - 5th cycle August 07   . Next scan and bloods 22nd Oct  

Sarahjoy - DIUI - mummy to DS 

Sarahz DE - 2 m/c   - 3rd try, ET in Kiev June 07 - BFP but   

Sasha B - mummy to DD  - born 30.8.06.  Trying for number 2 in Jan 08 at Reprofit  

some1 - Just starting out  - hoping to start tx Oct 07  

suzie.b - DIVF in Czech Republic - Dec 07 

wouldloveababycat - 2 m/c's   - Metformin & Clomid - currently follicle tracking


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi girls

Firstly, thank you all soooooooooo much for your replies to my dilemma re. new job and ttc. It has really helped me to get my head straight on it and remember that I have to put myself first cos nobody else will! (Suzie.b, the previous teacher left after 3 years because they couldn't offer her a jobshare - I got the impression that, despite her leaving, relations were good and there was no ill-feeling about what happened - which I agree is important to know as I wouldn't want to work for an employer who made things awkward like that.) I've decided not to say anything as it's true, someone ttc naturally wouldn't say so why should we? And they know I'm single and 37 so it's a possiblity within the next few years. I can't remember what it's like when you have interviews for other jobs, ie. not teaching, but in schools the normal procedure is to withdraw before the interview, which I don't like - sometimes you need time to weigh things up, and if you get offered a job then turn it down you get 'blacklisted' within that local authority which is why I've felt this ridiculous pressure to decide before they either offer it or say I haven't got it. On the day it all felt fine, it was only the day after that I started feeling worried about what had been said/implied. Thanks tons for your great advice and thoughts - you're a fab fab bunch   (I'll probably not get it after all and all this worry will have been for nothing!!!! - i find out Tuesday, will let you know)

I'm enjoying the dating debate too and agree it's hard to find the right man when there is so much pressure and a baby agenda. Having said that I'm still finding it hard to accept my baby would never have a biological dad - not quite worked through that one fully yet. Good thing I have this job-seeking distraction at the moment!

Laura, sorry to hear you are not well - hope you have pampered yourself today and watched loads of lovely daytime TV. Do you watch Loose Women? I love that show!

Suzie.b, hope you get that visa soon - how frustrating, and I bet it's hard to find anything out when you ring. Envious of you going to India - it's an amazing place.

Some1 - so pleased to hear you are about to get started for the first time, you must be dead excited! Very best of luck for this cycle hon    And so sorry to hear that you've had a rough time at work last week - enjoy the time off and don't let the bug**rs get you down - they ain't worth it   I'm sending you a cyber 'serene lady mug' hon! 

Lou, sorry to hear about poor Ellis' colic and hope things improve soon - must be really tough, sending you lots of  

Hi to Karen, Hollysox, JJ1, Mickle, Jovigirl, Emma, Kimberley, Roo, Felix, Katie, Kylecat, mum2B, Sam and anyone I've missed - hope you're all ok.

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen thanks for the updated list well done.

Mazz with regards to jobs- I work in the NHS so not teaching - but an interview is as much about you choosing them as them choosing you- the job, place, people and terms and conditions have to be right for both parties or it won't be successful for either.  GHave an open mind. 

People do come to interviews and have them arranged for several jobs and choose what suits them best, they even say this at interview - some do withdraw on the day, don't show, and say thanks but no thanks when offered in writing, sometimes they ring with a reasons, others just write to HR and say not coming and no reason or for personla reasons has decided to stay put. There is no reprocussions. Don't feel pressurized you are no 1 (and hopefully plannoing for no 2)!!!

Take care have a nice evening ladies
L x


----------



## Felix42

Evening! I hope everyone's had a good day.  

Well, I had my follow up appointment and everything seems to be all systems go.  I'm now just waiting for Day One of my period. I thought I might have to postpone til next cycle as the tests had still not come through from the GP.  Fortunately my consultant said I could go ahead and then if there's a problem I would have to stop.  Fingers crossed!  This time next week I'll be injecting myself like a good un all being well. 

I very much agree on the job issue - there really is not need to tell any would be employer you're ttc.  Let fate take it's course and enjoy the journey.

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yeh Felix fantastic news- I was told as long as the blood results were all back by EC it was ok!
L x


----------



## Felix42

Thank you JJ1 I'm still getting the hang of all these acronyms. What's EC again please?

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

egg collection!! 
Good luck xx


----------



## Felix42

Ah, that makes sense! Thanks JJ1. 

F xx


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quickie today...

Karen thanks for updating the list hun...you have done a good job  

Mazz...hope things work out well for the new job  

Felix...Fab news re starting your tx     Good luck with the injections hun  

JJ1...how are you doing hun ?  Ok I hope   

On the subject of dating/ttc I have to tell you about the dream I had last night....there was a good looking fella standing infront of me with his arms held open for me....next to him there was a person holding a baby for me.....what did I choose   The BABY of course    

Have a good day...gotta run as I'm off out shopping with my friend very soon....


----------



## Mazzzz

Loved your dream story Hollysox    Enjoy the shopping!
Felix - fab news! Good luck with your tx - hope it all goes to plan.

Maz xx


----------



## Damelottie

Great news about the list   

Still no news from the mods about single women section


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Is anyone else finding it really quiet at work today? I wonder if it's because it's last day of half term so lots of people have taken the day off to spend with their families....hopefully that will be us soon too  

Called the doctors this morning re my blood test results and apparently everything is 'normal' - whatever that means. Can go in on Monday and pick up paper copies of everything, so I guess I'll know more about actual FSH level etc then. But I am relieved that at least no apparent problems. And I don't have Hep B or HIV or anything (not that I really thought I did, but it's funny how your mind starts working overtime when you have to have all these tests  )

Felix - congrats on starting treatment. Pretty sure I will now wait until January, since I've calculated the timings and even if I did manage to get going in Nov/Dec, I would probably get the surge on Xmas Day/Boxing Day - can't imagine the clinic being open then!! Just want to get on with it now, but I guess the extra couple of months will give me more time to lose some weight and get a bit healthier (mind you with Christmas in the middle that will be challenging too!)

Maz - glad you're feeling better about the job application. When do you find out?  

Everyone else (and sorry for not naming you all personally) - hope all is well and have a lovely weekend

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Evening everyone, hope you are having a good start to the weekend.

Good to hear your blood tests have all come back ok Laura.  Good luck with starting your treatment asap.  It sounds best to wait after Christmas.  Missing out on tx because of Xmas Day would really put a dampner on the season.  I know what you mean about suddenly getting paranoid about what the results might be.  I've now started treatment - Day 1 - and if any results came back badly now it would be even more awful as I've just stumped up £1400 (!!) for my treatment.  I think all the bloods are ok but having only had a vague GPs receptionist saying yes, it says final and that must mean everythings ok   A bit of a casual delivery to giving out HIV, Hepatitis results!!  I've explained I need a print out though so hopefully Monday will bring the all clear!

I love your dream Hollysox. I would have made the same choice.  A relationship with your own baby is for life afterall   

Wishing everyone a great weekend.  

Felix xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Laura - great news!   You'll be starting before you know it, the time will soon pass.

Felix  - sending you lots of    for your cycle.

I'm off to Budapest on Tuesday for a few days - will find out about the job same day. Will let you know what the result is! 

Happy weekend all

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Maz have a fantastic time  and hope that you get offered the job- then the choice is yours!

Felix congratulations and wishing you luck with the treatment starting.

Lauris- Good to hear that the bloods are fine.

Well AF arrived- she must have heard me on the phone booking my ultrasound appt for Tues as I presumed I would start over the weekend and needed an ultrasound day 2-6. Then low and behold it arrived.  The receptionist said I could book the HSG 6-10 when I was there I am dreading it as I have heard HSG's are not pleasanr- have any of you had them?

Take care and have a good weekend.
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Enjoy Budapest Maz, and good luck with the job - keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Finished work early in the end so went and picked up full copies of test results. FSH is 4.1 which I think is pretty good. Am CMV negative though which seems to be less good - apparently less donors? But I should probably not stress about it until I go and talk to the clinic....and I still need to get chlamydia test done as I only got bloods and that's a urine test apparently. Agh, back to the doctors again!

JJ1 - can't help on the HSG I'm afraid, but hope it's not too painful.

Felix - I know exactly what you mean about the tests - when I rang the doctors this morning the receptionist just said, oh yes, everything is normal.  Which did seem a bit casual for HIV, Hep C etc etc, but I suppose the receptionists don't even really read them properly. I had no problem getting the print out though....so hopefully you will be OK with that.

Enjoy the weekend everyone
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow well done on an FSH of 4.1 that is fab, did they do your oestrodial and prolactin as well? CMV negative is also fine both me and my donor are negative- but by adulthood a lot of people have it - but you can also pass it onto your baby and it can cause major problems for them- I know from my work with neonates.

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=1108

I am going to get my donors partner to take my bloods tomorrow just to see what my FSH etc is doing. My FSH has fluctuated from 5.6-9.4 and most UK clinics won't do you above 10.

L xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oestradiol is 264 pmol/L and prolactin 295 miu/L but I have no idea what that means  
It says normal though, so I'm assuming it's all OK

Hope your FSH comes out good for you tomorrow....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

This link may help- Minxy is very helpful about results, but they appear to be good!!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=104832.msg1495678;topicseen#msg1495678
L x


----------



## some1

Hello JJ1

I had an HSG last year and it was nowhere near as bad as I was expecting.  The consultant who did it was excellent and the nurses really looked after me.  I was expecting a lot of pain, discomfort and cramping but it just didn't happen (the worst bit was getting the speculum in place), no worse than a smear.  I was absolutely fascinated by seeing my 'innards' on the screen when the dye went in which was a really good distraction.

I know HSG can be more painful if you have blockages (as it forces dye through your tubes) and most clinics advise taking painkillers beforehand and taking it easy for the rest of the day (some clinics also give antibiotics 24 hours beforehand to protect against the small risk of infection - I didn't have any). The procedure itself only takes about 5-10mins but they make you sit down and rest for a while (about 15 mins) before you can leave.

Hope this helps!

Some1
xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone - just logged on and found there has been lots of interesting chat recently! I havent had the chance to go on the internet recently as I've had a friend staying with me for half term and we've been out and about so things have been pretty hectic! 

Lauris - good to hear that you've had your test results back and they are all OK. I went to the doctors myself yesterday to ask for the tests and ended up almost being refused them. The young doc who looked like she had just come out of medical school told me she thought that it was rather cheeky asking for these tests on the NHS when most of my treatment will be private! She even had to go check with another doc before she allowed it. I tried to point out that I rarely go to the docs, have never spent the night in hosp and am not a drain on NHS funds so thought it was the least they could do for me. Anyway after much debate, she eventually allowed it and I have to go one morning next week. I am a teacher so it's a bit tricky getting time off but they'll have to do without me for an hour or so! 

Mazz - good to hear that you are feeling a little more sure about the job you are taking on - I think it's best to stay at the same school whilst you are going through your treatment as you know everyone and if you choose to tell some colleagues they will be there to support you. The kids at the school I am at are not great!, but my colleagues are so lovely and everyone is a good team so I will be sticking there for the time being. 

Good to hear that you are starting your treatment felix - that is great news and I hope it goes well for you - keep us updated. 

JJ1 - hope your HSG goes ok - most things I have read on the internet about the proceedure say that it is just a little uncomfortable but nothing else - so sure you will be fine.  

One thing I wanted to ask everyone is about painfil periods. My period started yesterday and the pains were so bad they woke me up in the night - does anyone experience this - mine have started to get a little more painful as I have got older. I just hope that doesnt mean that there is something wrong - perhaps I am juts being paranoid 

Anyway hope everyone is enjoying the start of the weekend and all is well, take care katie


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 - is HSG the same as a Hycosy? I had a hycosy and that was with dye to see if all was clear


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi ladies

Some1 thanks for reassuring me about the scan-I am not the bravest of souls when it comes to procedures.

Emma Hycosy is looking at the tubes and is similar I think. 

Kylecat- I have never had painful periods and they are very light, so I can't help you, but a few friends had suffered badly and some found accupuncture helped her and get her cycle in synch as well. 

I have had a tough day today, but I really must try and think forward and not backwards- I had my ET with my baby a year ago today, and keep getting tearful for what I had and should have been.  My donor's partner took my bloods for FSH, LH and prolcatin this evening and mnore sobbing not that he hurt me, and I do trust him more than anyone else, but it was the 'here we go again' with the bloods and needles but for nothing at the moment.

Hope that you are all having a good weekend- 

Lou hope that Ellis' pain and colic is getting better.

L x


----------



## Mazzzz

JJ1 - can imagine how hard it must be for you, don't give yourself a hard time for looking back - anyone would feel the same 

Kylecat - I suffer from really bad pp too but have been having acupuncture for a few months now (for a variety of reasons including pp) and the last two have been much lighter and less painful - I'm usually in such pain that I have to take a yoghurt to bed so I can eat it before I take ibuprofen during the night and not throw up after it! Def recommend trying acu if you can - it's wonderful. I went today and she lit some herb cones on my stomach and I had to shout 'hot!' when I could feel it on my skin!

Maz xx


----------



## Felix42

Morning everyone.  Hope you are having a good Sunday.  I'm trying to decide what to do - maybe a trip out to a museum or something. Rotten looking weather down here though.

Maz, I just saw your message mentioning Acupuncture.  I keep hearing how good it is for a multitude of things.  I suffer from migraines and got laid up with one yesterday.  I usually get one between day 3 and 7 of my cycle and did take preventative tablets but given I'm now ttc and on day 3 of my stimming I couldn't.  Mind you I was a bit nervous that increased migraines could be a side effect of the Puregon but I feel fine again today thank goodness.  Acupuncture sounds a great alternative to taking drugs though.  Isn't it meant to help with ttc as well?  How do you find a good one though and what are the costs?  Sorry for bombarding you with questions!

JJ1 I hope you're feeling better.  I've been listening to a self hynotism tape this morning and it talks about rolling up everything that's holding you back from getting your dream and throwing it out into the universe.  Pretty satisfying I must say!

Anyway hope everyone is enjoying the weekend and that extra hour 
Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls have a good Sunday- this clock business thru me slightly I did change them and reminded my Mum to do hers!! so was awake and up 'early'!! but also went to bed early last night. I was up and about when my donor's partner came in from his horrendous night shift an hour and a half late, so we had a coffee/chat and he is off to bed for the day.

Felix sorry to hear that you suffer from migraines- I have a great fertilty IVF speciality accupuncturist (recommended by many girls on FF and there is probably a thread on the complimentary thread as well) Daniel Elliott london accupuncture clinic http://www.londonacupuncture.co.uk/ - I'm central london so go to Harley Street but he has west london clinics- he also has other therapists that work for him- 60 pounds for first appt and 45 thereafter- others recommend Zita West accupuncturist but they charge 80+ an appt.

Felix- I have been to 2 meetings of the London Girls TTC I was apprehensive at first meeting people !! and am the only single girl there- but it was great to meet like minded women all on the same IVF journey!! The next meet is at the end of Nov and you pick up tips from others. We just have dinner and chat - and there have been a pregnancy at each meal (the lucky girls were always sitting directly opposite me!!).
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116379.0

What is your self hypnotism tape called - did you get it online? I have a CD for IVF when you are on the treatment and 2WW that was recommended by Gina on the other thread, but I don't have anything for the in between or general postivity- sounds interest.

Love L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Felix, I got my acupuncturist through personal recommendation. She charges £34/hour which I think is very reasonable - she is worth every single penny. I have it sleep problems too and last night slept for England after she did a point called 'Heavenly Pivot' on me! If you can't find one through personal recommendation try ones that are registered with the BAcC (British Acupuncture Council).

Maz xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello again. Thanks JJ1 and Maz for the information. I'll definitely check out both of those sites. It's funny I was thinking goodness I must save all my money for treatment so acupunture is out, but in a way, if it does help the effectiveness (or minimise the stress!) of the treatment then that's a saving. Tortured logic?? 

I'm planning to go to the November London meetup JJ1. It's good to hear that there'll be at least one other single there! I was a bit apprehensive with all this DP and DH talk. 

The self help audio I've got is Glenn Harrold's Ultimate Guide to Manifesting Your Goals and Dreams and I got it through Audible. I don't know if this link will work but fingers crossed.

http://www.audible.co.uk/aduk/site/[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccckaddmgiigemhcefecekjdfikdfig.0&uniqueKey=1193571762515&productID=SP_BBCW_001414UK

I think the audio might be working a bit too well though, as I was browsing maternity wear on the web this morning!! 

Wishing everyone a great Sunday!

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is ok on this sunny monday.

Well October has turned out to be my month - first I started treatment again and now I have a new job. Its only a secondment for  6 months but is just the break I need. 9-5 monday to friday, no more shifts  or weekends for me for a while,    much less stressful so hopefully it will help me to get a BFP too.

Got another scan on wed then all being well basting fri/sat

love Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yeh Roo Congratulations on your new job- what is it doing?

Good Luck for your basting this weekend.

I have my scan tomorrow morning,I got my blood results this morning, my FSH was 8.3 (could have been better but has been worse) my prolactin was 212 and ostrodial <100.

Felix I checked out the relaxing but do you download them ? or can they send you a CD?

Take care folks
L x


----------



## Felix42

Hi JJ, congrats on the FSH.  That's not bad at all from what I've read.  

Re Audible - it works through downloads. You download an Audible Manager to your pc/laptop and then can download the audio files to that and either listen on your pc/laptop, on a Palm Pilot, on an ipod or you can burn to a disk.  Hope that helps?  I tend to listen to mine on my ipod on the tube (a gripping thriller certainly makes the journey go faster), and via my Palm when I go to sleep to the hypnotism ones.  

Congrats on the new job Roo.  I'm two weeks into my new job too and have my scan on Wednesday.  October is a great month!

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Love, BFPs and happiness,
Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix hope the DRing is going well!!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hope everyone had good weekends and are enjoying the sunny weather this week (well it's lovely and sunny here anyway)

Roo - congrats on the job and good luck with the treatment - certainly sounds like October is your month!

Katie - sorry to hear your GP was a bit difficult about the tests. Good that you got it sorted in the end. As you say, it's not like you're a burden on the NHS, I'd say it's the least she can do. I can't help with the painful periods I'm afraid. I get a bit of back and stomach ache with mine but not enough to wake me up at night (that must be horrid). Sounds from the other girls that acupuncture might be worth a go though....I might try it myself for general relaxation actually - Mazz's 'Heavenly Pivot' sounds rather wonderful  


JJ1 - hope the scan went well and you're feeling more positive and able to look to the future - I'm sure things will work for you very soon. Sending you lots of positive energy...   


Felix - hope all going well and no more nasty migraines. Good luck for the scan tomorrow.

I've booked my first consultation at LWC for Nov 20th, so looking forward to getting to that stage. I've done some calculations and ovulation would be Xmas week in December which isn't too good, so I'm pretty much resigned to going ahead in January. Means I get to relax (and have a few drinks  ) over Christmas too!

Other than that I'm trying not to get too obsessed with all of this - finding it quite hard to think about/concentrate on work at the moment with all this going on. And I guess it will only get worse when I start TX. How do you manage to keep your minds on work, or don't you?!

Well, better get on. Hello to everyone else I didn't mention...hard to keep up with everyone sometimes!

Enjoy the rest of the day
Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Hi girls - haven't got much time to post as it's late and I'm tired - soon going on hols to India as my visa has finally arrived (have been stressed out that it wouldn't arrive in time and couldn't think of anything else hence my lack of posting recently).  Just taking time to say that I will miss you all while I am gone - who will I talk to and listen to about ttc and tx?

Katie, did you try evening primrose oil and fish oil?  It worked wonders for me, PMT and pain-wise.  It also made my nails look wonderful - really long and strong - everyone keeps complimenting me on them since I started the supplements.

JJ1, hope the scan went well and that something can be sorted for you soon.  Sorry you had a bad time recently due to the memories of your loss.  It's good to look forward but sometimes we need to look backwards for a little to grieve and remember before we can move on once more .

Laura, when you find a way of stopping being obsessed, please share it .  I'm searching for a way too .

Felix, I love listening to relaxation and positive thinking audios.  When I am a bit more sorted, I'm going to make my own as part of my hypno business and give them out to my clients as part of their homework.  I'm planning on specialising in fertility as well as weight loss.

Roo, glad October is your month and hope that the treatment and the job are equally very very successful for you.  Who knows, it may be extended - the job, I mean, not the tx .

Mazz, I have a couple of acupuncture appointments when I get back - I am going to demand the heavenly pivot.  Sounds great.

Sharon, honey, next time grab the baby and run off into the sunset with the gorgeous fella - who says a woman can't have everything?  Anyway, maybe the person holding the baby was the nanny   .

Anyway, will keep up with your posts but may not be able to post myself - three weeks in India will put the lead back in my metaphorical pencil I hope, just in time to start my treatment in December .

lots of love and hugs  
Suzie
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Suzie - so glad your visa arrived in time. Have a fabulous holiday - I'm sure being away from it all will do wonders for you - both physically and mentally. We'll 'see' you when you get back

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suzie Have a fantastic trip- glad it is all sorted with the visa- a colleague at work is in hte same boat as you were 'where's my Indian Visa' situation.

My ultrasiound went smoothly didn't tell me anything new- thin lining, ovaired were active.  I have my HSG booked for Monday afternoon. and a follow up appt the following day with the consultant so hopefully a plan of action then.

Mazz any news on the job?

Lauris- Glad you have an appt booked, now you can staff aiming and counting the days!!

Hi to everyone
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

suzie - Glad your visa arrived in time - have a great time.(I'm very jealous)

JJ1 - glad your scan was ok, hope the HSG is ok and you get a good plan at your follow up

lauris - won't be long to you appt, hope you can go ahead soon, it is difficult obsessing over treatment etc

I had my scan today and have got a lovely triple line  lining and 3 big juicy follies so have had HCG jab at lunchtime and go for basting tomorrow night. I start my new job on monday so i hope it will keep me occupied during the 2ww. Less stressful and less physically demanding which is all good.

Hello to everyone else - loving the halloween decoration to the site.

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Hey good luck Roo!!!  

I might not be too far behind you.  Had my scan today and there's one good follie and another smaller one so they're going to scan again on Friday and maybe go for IUI on Saturday.   

Good to hear that the ultrasound went smoothly JJ1.  The more info the better as that must make tx more suitable.

Suzie, doing a fertility tape sounds like a wonderful idea and very much a gap in the market. Hope you have a lovely time in India.  

Well, best to bed.  This treatment business is all feeling rather unreal at the moment - though I am alcohol and coffee free - and as a treat I bought myself two new tightish skirts today (which maybe was a silly thing to do fingers firmly crossed!!).

I think the drugs are catching up with me a bit too.  Felt a bit tearful today for no good reason and sorry for myself.  Woe is me, on my own going through this and a new job and hardly anyone knowing.  A good night's sleep will do the trick no doubt and a couple of chai lattes tomorrow.  

Night all and good luck with tx, here's to a November chocker full of   s

Felix xx


----------



## racheal

hi ladies 
i am new to all this but hope you don't mind me dropping in to ask for a bit of advice.i have been using a known donor for the last 8 months and as yet we have had no luck.he does the job at his house and the sperm is delivered to me and in place in less than 15 Min's.could it be harming the sperm during travelling?is there anything i should do to the sperm before i inseminate? also i have been told that i have fibrous changes and i am 44 yrs old so i know the odds are stacked against me but i am so desperate to be a mom so i would really appreciate your advice and any hope you could give me.i wish you all loads of luck on your journey to motherhood my thoughts are with you all


----------



## Roo67

Hi Rachael and welcome.

I'm afraid I can't help with your questions as I am using a clinic and anonymous donor but I'm sure someone will be along who may be able to help. it may also be useful to post on gay and lesbian thread as I think some ladies on there use known donors. Wishing you lots of luck on your journey.

Felix - i hope your scan on friday goes well and basting takes place on sat, It'll be good to go through 2ww with someone. What is a chai latte ?? nearly all of the girls i work with no what I'm doing and are really great, will be hard next week when I start my new job, as no-one knows and I might leave it like that until i have some definate news to tell them. Don't worry about feeling sorry for yourself - I do it all the time I think we're entitled  


Roo x


----------



## some1

Hello !  Just a quickie from me as I am dashing out in a few minutes.

Racheal - Welcome to the thread!  Have you had a look on the over 40s thread?  I have read some really positive stuff about 'Preseed' (a lubricant that is supposed to help the sperm on their way).  Sperm should be okay for up to an hour so long as it is kept at body temperature.  

Roo and Felix - hopefully there will be 3 of us on the 2ww together.  I will hopefully be having my first IUI (at last!!) early next week - doesn't seem real at all at the moment.

JJ1 - glad the ultrasound was okay - hope the hsg goes just as smoothly

I have found the discussion about hypnotherapy really interesting - I've been using a hypnosis CD called Preparing to Conceive and really like it - it really helps me relax if nothing else!

Hello to everyone else - not long til the weekend Hooray!!

Love

Some1
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

I'll catch up properly soon, just wanted to throw penty of   around

    

Very nearly the weekend, I can't wait to turn the my alarm off for the weekend, its always so much nicer to wake up naturally.  Hope the sunshine carries on through the weekend, makes up for the dark nights.

    

Thinking of all of you, best wishes and all the luck in the world to you girls about to start tx       
    

Take care everyone, catch up soon xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix and Roo- Good luck for the weekend!!! your treatments go well

L xx


----------



## Felix42

Morning everyone! Hope you are having a good weekend. This is my second attempt at posting today. I'm having so many probs with my laptop. It's fan keeps overheating and the battery is dead so when, as it did just now, the mains lead comes out, that's it - poof, the whole screens gone. Oh well...

*Rachael* welcome. How lovely that you have a known donor. I've heard good things about preseed too, so it's definitely worth a try. Have you thought about getting your FSH levels done and maybe going for a bit of medicated help? Presumably that is possible through clinics too. Afterall sometimes nature needs a nudge at our age  That's what I'm hoping anyway. Wishing you lots of  

*Roo* and *Some1* all being well   we should be getting our IUIs together and then there's the joint 2WW to look forward to   My scan went well yesterday but they said I wasn't quite ready yet and so I need to come in for another scan on Monday and maybe IUI Wednesday/Thursday. More time to drink lots of liquid and eat that fruit I guess... Oops plus those Celebrations left over from Halloween. 

*Roo*I don't blame you not planning to tell your new work colleagues about the tx. Sometimes its nice to feel you have a precious secret (until it shows! and surprises everyone!!!). I'm feeling much more positive now. It's weird how blase you get about the stimming isn't it? A Chai Latte is a wonderfully decadent drink by the way - tea, probably tonnes of sugar, cinnamon and frothed milk - mmmmmm!

*Jovigirl*thanks for all the  you sent us! I hope you enjoyed your alarm free start to the day and have a lovely Saturday!

*JJ1* thanks again for your support. I hope you are having a great weekend and all goes well with the HSG on Monday.   I'm sure it will. It will be good to see your consultant too and start making plans.

*Laura* pleased to hear you have got your appointment at LWC booked. The time will shoot by and as you say at least you can have a merry Christmas in advance of starting tx. I really like LWC. Everyone is so friendly and they seem to be caring and very positive too when you come in for tx. It makes a huge difference.

Here's to lots of s for us single girls over the next few months!

Felix xx


----------



## Sally62

Hello everyone 
Karen suggested I connect with this topic group as a new member.  I'm a bit baffled by the site and also amazed.  Hope I don't make any faux pas!!! 

I'm Sally and feeling 'old' at 45 but still believe I may conceive in spite of what clinics say (1% chance!)
I tried IUI three times last year with positive response but no results... At that time I had a FSH of 8.4 but a more recent reading this year was less positive at 16.  
Since then had a few attempts at natural conception (supported with drugs) with a close companion but who isn't a long term partner... that didn't work out either. Now back on my own.... 

I have been living and working abroad for most of last 6 years and need to return to UK asap to carry on any treatment as a single person - no options here.  This means giving up my job which is a bit scary as a singleton.  But needs must and maybe the opportunity to be fully focused on myself for a few months will be good while I go for whatever treatmetn options available... 

Look forward to being in touch... 

Sally


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi all,
sorry, can't keep up with all the personals, things have been a bit too hectic, and am now four weeks away from giving birth to No. 2!
Was interested to hear what you all had to say about LWC, as I had all my treatments there - first from Dec 2003-Sept 2004, then Feb 2007.  The clinic had changed a lot, both cosmetically and staff/regime-wise.  Seemed to be lots more testing/monitoring first time around (I had lots of cycles abandoned first time around due to high FSH readings, whereas this time they just went on the first set of bloods done and didn't test it again when I started treatment).  I think the doctors rotate  regularly, they did while I was having my first treatments, and were all new again this time.
They obviously worked for me though, so would recommend them on that basis.
For any Sussex/South-Coast women, there's a clinic recently opened near me in Brighton/Hove called The Agora, think they've been around about a year, and have links with The Lister, don't know if they take single women though.
Good luck if you're having treatment,
Sarah


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Racheal and Sally welcome to the site. 

I started off TTC with my donor 'in the house' and got in patient after 4 BFN's, I also felt that the pressure was on me as I was controlling the situation.  We decided to go to the clinic as a package and to be honest it was the best thing as we were just wasting time (we had had our own sexual health tests before we started out) .  As there we had blood tests, fertility tests and he had a sperm analysis and there lied our problem, he'd got a lower sperm count and so ICSI was out option.  We then had our first cycle and I got pregnant this time last year, but sadly miscarried.

To be honest we felt much happier being at a clinic, as the control is handed over to them.  Prioor to going to the clinic I'd do home OPK's ring up dash down (1 1/2 hours away) to his house for the 3 days/nights in a row.  Then he could also go to the clinic when it was conveniant for him to donate sperm, have bloods etc.

As for leaving the sperm out of the body etc- I read that 1 hour out the body was ok, and in fact you should leave it for 20 mins to liquify.  On one occasion I went to his house and got held up on the M25 and my donor had gone to work a night shift and left the sample for me with his partner and I was rushing to get it in an hour. 

The gay press is the place to get all the research and tips on home insems- pinkparents, Lisa Saffron's books - she also runs workshops for people using known donors and you can have telephone contact with her - pink parents, the D'Arcy Laine Foundation etc, they also have specimen agreements and contracts that you can get drawn up so that the donors rights and commitments are transparent, information sheets.

There are clinics that are known donor friendly although the process is longer as they are treated the same way as unknown donors so the sperm is quarantined and frozen for 6 months.  I was also not a great responsder to stims and needed maximum doses.

Please feel free to PM me if you want to ask em anything.

Roo, some1 and Felix  for you exciting week ahead for you.

For me HSG tomorrow (dreading it) as ET's are always traumatic!! Have a good weekend folks
L xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi everyone  

Back from Budapest last night - what a wonderful city! it was great to have a break and to see my friend who I haven't seen for 20 years - it was like we saw each other yesterday! I didn't get the job I went for (after all that fuss!) - they gave it to a MAN!!!!! Ok, fair enough, he was better qualified than me (could teach two subjects to A level, me just one)..... Well at least they won't have to worry to about him popping off on maternity leave several times over the next few years! I was disappointed but in many ways also relieved as it means I can get on with ttc again next cycle and focus on that again. And there will be a lot more jobs coming up in the Spring. I feel pretty good about it all - whatever comes first is what's meant to be, baby or new job. It must be the Heavenly Pivot   You have to try it Suzie.b (have a fab time in India BTW - sooooo envious!!)

Brilliant to hear there are three 2wws started/coming up - good luck to Roo, Felix and Some1! Keeping it all crossed for you   

JJ1 - hope the HSG goes ok tomorrow. Let us know how you go.

Sarahjoy - wow, four weeks to go! You must be getting excited now - hope it all goes well for you.

Sally, hi and welcome! Can understand it's scary giving up your job to ttc but it will be worth it - what's your next step? Do you know where you will be treated?

Rachael, hi and welcome too! You've come to a good place   Re. your question on the travelling, I can't imagine that affects the sperm at all and there are so many of them, even if a few got bashed there would be another several million raring to go! 

Jovigirl, hi hon and thanks for the dust! Hope you're doing ok - good to hear from you  

Laura, not long to go now - the weeks will whizz by! Good luck with your appointment at LWC.

Hi to Hollysox, Emma, Kimberley, Lou, Emma, Katie, Kylecat and anyone I've missed  

Maz xxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,
I know I say this every time but I'm afraid it is a quickie and that I promise that I'll try to catch up with personals. Sorry that I've not been around and it seems that evryone has been very busy - lots of newbies and name that I don't recognise. Hi to everyone that knows me and welcome to all of those that don't.
Best of luck to all. I might not get to post very much now but my thoughts are with you.

Love
Sam xx


----------



## Damelottie

*JJ1. GOOD LUCK for tomorrow hun . I know how nervous you'll be - I'm sure it'll be less traumatic that you anticipate. You'll be looked after. Let us know how it goes.

Karen. Welcome!! Yes, this thread is very difficult to follow at the moment. We have put a request in to have it 'tidied up' into sections but haven't heard anything back about that request so far. Wow - some very big changes to go through for you. I heard a good quote from somebody on here the other day - " You have to climb to the top of the mountain but fertility friends will help to carry your luggage!!" Keep posting and get to know us all . You won't do anything wrong posting on here 

Love to everybody else.
I saw a fantastic firework display last night. With NM. Its been 6 months now!! Bit of a shock last night though - he casually mentions that he really isn't sure he wants anymore children  . A conversation for us to have at a later date me things.

Emma xxxx*


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone - just finished some work for school tommorrow so just thought I'd check out the website and see how everyone is doing. Not much news my end I'm afraid - got my blood tests done this week at the doctors although one of them was lost!! I think it's the oestradol/prolactin one - now gotta wait until next month to get them done again - I am not impressed! The other results e.g. FSH ect are apparently normal but I have an appointment with the practice nurse on thurs to discuss the results - not sure what is meant by normal but hopefully she'll be able to tell me more when I see her. Have decided to go to the LWC as I was very impressed with their open day last month. I will be booking an initial consultation for the begininng of Jan and then hopefully have my first attempt in feb!  

I got a bit stressed last week as things are very busy at work - I am acting as the head of year while a colleague of mine has treatment for breast cancer. I spoke to my mum and she told me that from Jan onwards I will have to put my treatment first and not my work - I agree with this, I work really hard and have given a lot to the school over the past 8 years - think it's about time I came first for a change! They will have to understand that I will need days off etc next year - sure everything will be fine though! Got my birthday next mon so off to cardiff for the weekend on friday with 5 of my girlfriends - should be a laugh and hopefully will take my mind off my plans for next year for a while!! 

Anyway, here are my messages for everyone - hope i've not left anyone out - many apologies if I have! 

JJ1, Felix and Some1 - just wanted to say lots and lots of luck with your forthcoming appointments ladies - hope all goes well - and you all get some lovely news soon 

Emma Lottie - hope everything works out with your man and you sort the issue of children out soon - dating is an absolute minefield! 

Sam - don't know you very well but just wanted to say that your twin girls are absolutely beautiful - you must certainly have your hands full!

Maz - sorry that you didn't get your job but glad you had a good time in Budapest. As they say, everything (including job offers!) happens for a reason!

Sarahjoy - good luck with the birth of your new baby in a month - hope all goes well for you

Sally - good luck with your treatment too - I really hope all works out for you - keep us posted on your plans

Jovigirl - hope you are well and thankyou for all the good wishes you sent us!

Racheal - good luck with your plans - don't know much about using a known donor as I am going down the anonymous donor route, I hope all works out for you though

Suzieb - hope that you are having a fab time in India and thank you for your tip on using evening primrose oil - I went out and bought some yesterday!

Lastly, laura - glad you've got your appointment sorted at LWC - hope that it all goes well - I'll be interested if you could let me know what you think once you've been there as I will be a month or two behind you and it would be good to get some advice!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies, take care katiexxx


----------



## kylecat

Sorry - just realised I forgot to give a message to Roo! Hope that the basting went to plan - let us all know how everything goes - keeping my fingers crossed for you!    katiexx


----------



## Damelottie

Maz. Sorry hun - forgot to send   for not getting the job. Its always a bit disappointing after you've geared yourslef up to go for it.
We went to Budapest a few months ago - I couldn't agree with you more. Such a beautiful place

xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Thanks Emma   At least I have my application letter/CV updated and ready to go for next time!

Sorry to hear about the NM/no more kids spanner and hope it all works out right for you hon. 

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mazz- welcome back gald you had a fab holiday, sorry to hear about the job.

Emma- I can't believe it is 6 months since NM came on the scene!!! Oh I hope the chat goes ok!! Men and committments
L xx


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 said:


> Emma- I can't believe it is 6 months since NM came on the scene!!! Oh I hope the chat goes ok!! Men and committments
> L xx


I can't believe it either - and still going great (with the odd bit of annoyance thrown in but hey....). It is just a typical commitment phobe thing. I am 99% sure that if a miracle ever occurred and I fell pg, he'd be pleased - after the shock. I think its just impossible for some men to actually say 'YES' - lets go for it!!

Have you heard back from mods yet?

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

No news from them at all!!! maybe they have forgotten us!!
l X


----------



## Roo67

Evening Ladies, you've all been busy chatting today. 

I've just finished my last shift (12hrs) for a while and start my new job tomorrow morning. 9-5 mon-fri, will seem really strange as have worked shifts for 20 years. It's all happened really quickly, was only interviewed last monday so still a bit of a shock can't quite believe i'm leaving after 8 years !

Basting went as planned on Thursday - now into dreaded 2ww

Emma - 6 months I think you'd just met him when I joined - doesn't time fly !

JJ1 - Hope the HSG goes well tomorrow.

Mazz - Welcome back glad you had a good time. Sorry about the job, but as they say everything happens for a reason.

Katie - thanks for the babydust (even if it was an afterthought   ) (only joking) how annoying having to get bloods repeated next month, hope the rest of the results are ok - let us know how your appt goes.
I've given a lot to my job the past few years and I don't think the stress has helped at all, thats why I've now got another job with regular hours - and hopefully a lot less stressful.

Sam - Good to hear from you again, the twins are beautiful

Sarahjoy - Good luck with the birth- hope it all goes smoothly (and painlessly !)

Some1 - hope basting goes ahead this week and you can come and join me on the 2ww

Felix - did you get basted at the weekend ? 

I'm now a bit lost - Hi to everyone I've not mentioned - I'll have a proper catch up during the week
Phew - thought I'd just lost the post trying to add the baby dust - but managed to save it.

  

Roo xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Gosh, it's been busy on here today  

Welcome Rachael and Sally  

I haven't read all the way so apologies if I miss anything important.  I just wanted to wish Some1, Felix42 and Roo loads of luck    .  Will be thinking of you all and looking forward to lots of  's in the very near future.

Also wanted to wish JJ1 all the best for tomorrow.  Hope it is not too uncomfortable - just think this time tomorrow it will all be over  

Mazz - glad you had a lovely time in Budapest.  

Emma - I think maybe your message was meant for Sally rather than me?  I love that quote about FF though.  That must have been a bit a shock when your NM said that - I am sure you are right and like most blokes he is just nervous about making the decision but if it happended he would be fine.  You did well to save the conversation for another time though - I am hopeless at hiding if my dp says something I am not happy with!

Roo - good luck with the new job tomorrow.

Kylecat - sorry you've been a having a stressful time - a weekend with the girls sounds just what you need!  Won't be long until you start tx now!

Sarahjoy - how exciting - here's hoping no 2 makes  an appearance as quickly and painlesslly as possible!  I got your PM btw and will update before I post again

I won't name names as I'm bound to forget someone but hello to everyone else xx

ps I'll post an updated list shortly


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...I'm finding it difficult to keep up with all the posts....there are lots of newbies out there too which is fantastic  

JJ1...how did the HSG go today hun ?  I hope you weren't too stressed....I didin't want to say anything before hand cos mine was agony    Hope you are ok....

Roo...woo hoo...well done on the basting and sending you lots of good luck vibes for your 2ww hun    

Mazz...sorry about the job hun...there will be a better one round the corner for you I'm sure    

Emma...  to the NM re deciding he may not want anymore children....MEN, what are they like  

Sarahjoy....wishing you all the best for no. 2's arrival....   

Hi Sam and your lovely girls...hope you are all doing ok    

Has anyone heard from Lou ?  Just wondered..... 

Sorry if I haven't mentioned you but I have really lost track now with everyone...will try harder next time  

Well, Blackpool was an eye opener with all the stag and hen do's   The outfits were quite scarey too  
It was lots of fun though and having these little breaks is taking my mind off being an inbetweenie at the moment....The next trip is to London next month to see 'Joseph'....

Anyway....better be going for now.  Here's to some lovely   in the near future....
Take care and lots of   to you all xxxx


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi all,
hope all tests/treatments going well.  Just saw an article in yesterday's Observer about a new book and website, www.knockyourselfup.com, written by a woman (in USA, where else) who had a child as a single parent.  Sounds interesting, although the title's a bit flippant!
Sarah


----------



## racheal

hi to all and thanks very much for being so welcoming and so helpful. you are all such special ladies and i would love to stay in touch on a regular basis but my new computer is playing silly beggars and after having it for only 5 days it is back at currys  getting some tlc so i am having to nip into my sisters every few days to catch up.i hope to catch you all again soon and wish you all the luck in the world xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Sarah - I saw that in The Observer too. I joined the singlemothersbychoice network when I was adopting but it was waaaay tooo American. Basically - I guess with it being such a hug country - they were adopting babies pretty easily compared to the horrendousness of over here  . I just couldn't find anybody in a similar situation. Worth checking out tho as that was a fair few years back.

HollysoxOne of best friends Mags - her daughter has just started playing the role of Tracey in Hairspray in the Westend. Its her first acting role and she' getting rave reviews. Mags is beside herself with excitment and sends me lots of piccies/reviews. Do you plan to see that?

JJ1. Hope you're OK hun. I really hated my hycosy but not sure if it was the same thing  . I am such a wimp tho  

Love to all

Emma xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Folks

Hope that you had a good day.

My HSG was fine- Hollysox gald that you didn't tell me about your experience as I was already fearing the worst.  The boys came with me and I had taken valium and some brufen before hand, but went into the room crying, the Professor was a lovely lady and so kind, she had a chat, and then we started, and to be honest she needed 2 attempts at the cathether things but the staff were really nice and it was over quickly and no real pain.  I'll have the results tomorrow at my consultants appt and she could see one patent tube, but with IVF you don't need the tubes. Then some antibiotics to take home and to pay- The woman behind the desk was having a bad day and in fact it took me longer to pay than the procedure- and the price went from 1275 to eventually 485 as she churned out 3 incorrect invoices and people were getting hassled by her.

We all went for a late lunch and came home. 

Roo- Hope that new job went ok.

Hi to everyone

L xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello all - just popping in to touch base and say that although I haven't posted, I am thinking of you and hope that it won't be much longer before I can get back to my regular visits on FF and of course my mod role! I just don't seem to have time to myself at all and what I do get is taken up with housework and mundane things rather than feet up time on the old computer! This mummy role is tough - but I love it! 

Ellis is asleep at the mo so I have taken the opportunity to upload some piccies at last (in the gallery). 

We're doing well now - he's still colicky but the episodes are further apart and shorter now and I now know what works to sooth him quicker. He also has bad baby acne which he has had some antibiotics (which he wouldn't take) and some cream (which made it worse) and I have now discovered Avent Magic Cream which seems to be calming it down. 

Well I won't push my luck - he's due a feed soon so  to you all - good luck to those cycling and I hope to be able to post again soon and catch up properly with what you are all up to. 

JJ1 - Glad your HSG went OK - good luck for appt tomorrow. 

Lou 
XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou He is such a cutie thanks for sharing his and your photos- take care and glad everything is working out and he is getting better.
L x


----------



## Mazzzz

Lou - great to hear from you and so pleased you're enjoying being a mum even though it's tough. Will check out the pics!

Roo - hope today went well and you soon get into the new routine.

JJ1 - glad your HSG went ok, not too traumatic. Bet you're glad it's over!

Racheal - hope your computer gets well soon. They are like (some!) men - one sneeze and they've got instant flu and pack up completely.

Hollysox - good to hear from you and glad you had a good time in B/pool - it's a mad place! Enjoy London - Joseph will be fab.

Maz xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

I've been away for a long weekend visiting an old friend in Derbyshire and it seems like there is lots to catch up on!

Firstly hello and welcome to Rachael and Sally. As a recent 'newbie' myself, I can thoroughly recommend the site in general, and of course the single girls in particular   - everyone has been so helpful and it's great to be able to share questions and experiences with people going through the same thing.

JJ1 - good to hear the HSG wasn't as bad as you were expecting. Good luck for the results and your appt tomorrow.

Lou - we didn't really 'meet' but very happy to hear you are settling into motherhood - Ellis is certainly very cute   and good to hear the colic is getting better. My niece had it really badly for about 3 months and my poor sister was beside herself by the time it got better....

Roo - how was the first day in the new job? Hope the 2ww isn't proving too stressful! Lots and lots of luck - my fingers are firmly crossed for you   

   to the others on 2WW at the moment - I think it's Felix and Someone....hopefully I haven't forgotten anyone else? It's becoming really hard to keep up with us all!

Katie - I'll definitely keep you posted on how I get on with the first appointment. I have the consultant first, then the counsellor, and then the nurse - all on the same day so I don't have to keep going back to London. Just want to get on with it now - but the 20th Nov was the first free date they had. Mind you I am in Finland all next week for work and then at the weekend it's my nephew's 1st birthday so I'm sure the time will go really quickly and it will be here before I know it...

Sorry, didn't get very far with personals, but looks like the dinner is burning (I'm all too good at putting it in the oven, then getting side tracked and having to throw it away because it's charred beyond recognition) so better go sort it out.

Hello and good luck to everyone I've missed - will try to catch up again properly tomorrow when I'm working from home and should have more time!

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, so pleased to hear that the HSG went well JJ1.  Good to have that out of the way!

Hope your first day at the new job went well Roo?  How wonderful to be off shifts after all this time too. I haven't had my basting yet?  I went in today and have two follies the biggest 15 apparently.  I'm to test for a surge tomorrow and then do my Pregnyl injection and basting is on Wednesday.  Incredibly I'm then going to have to sit through a meeting all afternoon at work - talk about distracted!!!  

Lou, Ellis looks so sweet!  You lucky thing.  Good to hear that you're both settling into a nice routine.

I heard of that Knocked up book and will check it out, Sarah.  My favourite so far though is Choosing Single Motherhood by Mikki Morrissette.  If I'd have come across that earlier I wouldn't have wasted so much time waiting for the perfect set of circumstances to start this journey!

Laura, I had all the appointments on the one day and got way too stressed out about the whole thing.  Fear of the unknown I guess.  It really isn't a test though so just relax, learn what's available and feel happy that you're on your way.  

Well, wishing everyone a great evening and good luck!

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I've ordered the Knocked up book from Amazon - so will let you know what it is like when it arrives

Felix can't believe that you are still not triggering!
L x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks JJ1.  What's triggering? I'm such a newbie!

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks for all the good wishes for my first day. It didn't start out too well as I was sat in the wrong office for 15mins !! wondering where everyone was . I felt like a fish out of water as its so different to my old role, but I'm sure I'll get used to it. 

JJ1 - glad hsg wasn't too bad and good luck for your appt tomorrrow

Felix - Hope basting goes well on wednesday  

Lou - Ellis is gorgeous thanks for sharing your pics with us.

Laura - the next couple of weeks will fly by especially as you sound as though you'll be kept occupied. I've not really thought too much about 2ww yet, have been getting a few twinges though, its usually the 2nd week thats the worst. ( how was your dinner - not too burnt ?!)

Hollysox - I was hoping to see Joseph when I went down to London for my birthday but sold out , but we was Billy Eliott instead which was fab.

Hi to   Mazz, Sarah, Emma, Rachael, Karen and Katie and anyone I've missed (getting busy and losing track !)

Roo xx


----------



## some1

Hello everyone!

Hope you have all had a good Monday.  Mine has been a bit surreal, had my IUI !!!   Its taken me about 18 months to get this point, so it has been a long wait.  The procedure went really smoothly and the nurses were lovely, now just got to get through the famous 2ww!!

Lou - Ellis looks absolutely gorgeous, I'm glad the colic is settling down.

Roo - the first day of a new job is always the worst isn't it - hope you feel more settled soon!

Felix - good luck for your IUI on Wednesday hun

JJ1 - so glad your HSG went well, good luck with your appt tomorrow

Mazz - sorry you didn't get the job - it can't have been the right one for you, there's something better out there for you.

Hello to everybody else, am struggling to keep up now that there are so many of us - will do a longer post later in the week.

Some1

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Congrats Some1!  Must have been very surreal. Lots and lots of luck & babydust coming your way and thanks for the good wishes for Wednesday. 

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Great news Some1 - the first IUI  does feel really surreal doesn't it ?? I'm 4 days ahead of you so know exactly how you feel.

  

Roo x


----------



## Damelottie

Surreal is exactly the word   

Good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

some1  for your 2WW  

Felix- triggering with IVF is when you have pregnyl(HCG) injection to release the follicles- maybe in IUI you don't have it
L x


----------



## Felix42

Ah, thanks JJ1. That's what I've got to do tomorrow morning I believe and then I'm IUI-ing on Wednesday. 

Can't wait. Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

I had one of those when I had iui. I had to keep it in the fridge and then inject it the day before.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

Well, thats Monday over and done with    Not that i'm counting down the the next weekend already  


I hope everyone is well  

Emma, hope you don't think i'm interferring but I have sent a message to ask for a board so we have a bit more room, I know you did a while ago and its getting more difficult to keep track of who's upto what etc.  Fingers crossed ladies, will be great to be able to discuss things with out them all getting lost in a single thread .. we're so busy now its great!!

Off to check out Lou's new pics  

Take care everyone, love to all 

xxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Good call - it really is getting hard to keep track of everyone and I keep missing people out in my 'hi's'! 

Some1 - yeah! Go girl - very best of luck for this one. Agree, it's surreal (especially when you have to go back to school afterwards! - did you have to do that or did you take the day off?)  Keeping it all crossed for you hon   

Maz xx


----------



## Damelottie

I'm glad you did also Jovigirl. JJ1 has also sent a couple of requests but no response


----------



## marmite_lover

Morning everyone  

JJ1 - I'm so glad the HSG is ove and done with and wasn't as bad as you feared 

Roo - sorry the first day was a bit stressful!  It is always diffult when you start a new job but you'll soon feel like you've alwys been there!

Aweeze - Ellis is gorgeous - glad the colic is calming down a bit

Lauris - 20th will be here before you know it!  Do you mind me asking what the waiting time was for that appointment?

Some1 - congratulations on your IUI - will be keeping everything crossed for you    

Felix42 - just wanted to wish you loads of luck for Wednesday    

Jovigirl - hope you are okay - I hate Mondays with a vengence - as soon as they are over I start focussing on next weekend too!

Hollysox - gla dyou had fun in Blackpool - I had my hen night there and we had a brilliant time.  I think it is a great idea to plan something nice for every month - make the most of it while you can without worrying about babysitters!

Hi to Mazz, Emma, Rachael, Sally and everyone else I've missed.

Vey happy news from me - I've just found out I'm going to be an auntie for the first time - my (step) sister found out she was expecting yesterday


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Karen - I don't mind you asking at all re. appt wait time. I called them up a week or two ago, so that would make the waiting time only 3-4 weeks which actually isn't very long at all - just feels like it  
How exciting that you are going to become an aunt. I have a 3yr old niece and my nephew turns one next week - they are both gorgeous and I just love spending time with them. 

Hi everyone else, working from home today so will try to do proper update later, but feeling a bit guilty as haven't done much work yet, so better get on and do something at least  

Laura
x


----------



## Hollysox

Lou...just popped on to see you have put some piccys of Ellis on site...he is absolutely gorgeous hun and I am so pleased you are both ok.....

Hi to everyone else today and good look to those on their 2ww's    

JJ1...so pleased your HSG went ok !!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

Well, isn't Ellis a handsome little fella, just had a look at the pics, he is perfect, hope mum and baby are doing well

Good luck to everyone on 2WW  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good week


xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

JJ1 - how did the appointment go today ?

Roo x


----------



## Felix42

Hello, hope everyone is well.  I had my IUI today and boy does it feel unreal.  I got matched with my donor only yesterday and that was pretty surreal in itself.  I needed to take the call while a colleague was waiting oblivious round the next corridor and there I am asking about hair colour, interests, height etc of an unknown person who could be the father of my child.  Isn't it all staggering?

The IUI was ok but a bit painful as they had difficulty and the first nurse tried various catheters before giving up and going to get a colleague.  The colleague bent the catheter a bit and decided she was 'in' (my uterus??) as it was starting to hurt me a bit by carrying on pushing the catheter.  I do hope they were properly in as the sperm would have further to go if not wouldn't they and the timing would potentially be off.  Oh well, I'm sure it was fine and have now got my    PMA working overtime.  

How are you doing Roo and Some1?  I feel like I've got a sort of stitch on one side (ovulation??) .  Mind you that's probably the sort of feeling I'd normally ignore entirely other than this IUI!

Karen, congrats on your new Auntie to be status!  How lovely.

Well best go and try and relax and distract myself.... I was told I have to wait 16 days to test  

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Felix


----------



## Roo67

Good luck Felix - welcome to the 2ww 

I'm doing fine, still getting twinges on both sides bit like a stitch - not sure what this means - too late for ovulation for me.

One of my new colleagues is pregnant, she had her first scan today at 8weeks and she is having twins (from IVF) so should be really pleased for her but somehow I'm not.  
I might tell my mentor tomorrow if the opportunity comes up just so that if I get a wobbly moment she'll know why I've disappeared.


How ya doing some1?

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Roo  xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck felix    I've not been there yet but hopefully first time will not be too far away must be strange in a good way first time round.

Roo loads of luck to you too hun    Its hard hearing other peoples good news, but it's ok to be pleased for someones good news and have a wobble at the same time, I feel so envious myself sometimes.

Some1 .. loads more luck heading your way  



Oh girls, I am so looking forward so some   for us to celebrate  

Love to everyone, lets keep these positive vibes going for everyone on 2WW, those seeing consultants and waiting for results / treatment/ having tests and those of us about to start our journey    

Group hug   xxx


----------



## kylecat

hey girls - great to catch up on what everyone is doing - just wanted to send lots and lots of luck to the girls who are now on their 2ww - I have a feeling that we'll be hearing some good news really soon! 

I am so pleased that I found this website as I am the only single woman I know going it alone and it is so nice to know I am not the only one! Just a quick question - I have only told a few people what my plans are, although everyone at my school seems to notice when someone is off for a day or two - what kinds of things did you tell your colleagues, especially those who you don't want to know?

I'm off to the docs tommorrow to get the results of my blood tests - they are apparently normal although I need to know exact levels ect for the clinic - speak soon , lots of love and luck katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Evening everyone!

Felix - congratulations on your first IUI, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hope the 16 days fly by and you end up with a  great big    

Not forgetting the others already waiting too of course - good luck to all   

Hoping not to be too far behind you - although realistically I think it will be the New Year for me, as I don't fancy tx over Christmas, which is when things would happen in December for me...

Katie - I have only told two people at work - one is not even in my team but is a good friend (and also a single mum since she split up with her partner 4 years ago) and the other is on my team but isn't my manager/doesn't work closely with me. Unless I find the tx much more time consuming than I anticipate. I'm not going to tell my manager or anyone else at work. If it's just a once a month trip to London then I will be able to work around that with flexi days/working from home/various doctors appointments etc. No one will ask me - my boss and close colleagues are all men (and mostly Finnish as I work for a Finnish company) and they would never dream of asking me about doctors appointments etc. But then we're pretty flexible as a company anyway, as long as I get the job done no one really questions my whereabouts. I guess it's harder in the school environment. I seem to remember there are quite a lot of teachers on this site - perhaps they will come up with some helpful suggestions....

Hello to everyone else, hope you're having a good evening  

Laura
x


----------



## Mazzzz

Felix, congrats on your IUI and best of luck for a BFP!   

Katie, it's the same in my school - when I have an appt. my name is up on the cover list for all the whole world to see and many seem to want to know why I'm off. Until now I've just kept it as 'doctor's appointment' for those who I don't want to tell (nobody has questioned further and if they did I would say it was personal - could be anything and it's none of their business) but I do have 3 friends at work who know which is nice. I think I'd find it hard nobody knowing and going through it all myself. When I had to go to the clinic every morning for bloods I just told the deputy in charge of cover that I was having a series of blood tests, which was true, and he didn't ask anything else. There is no reason for anyone to know what you are doing - there are a million different health issues you could have. When my sister had IVF a few years ago she told her boss it was 'women's things' and she said that shut him up and he never asked again! 

Ok, must go - got another cold and need an early night! Thinking of you three gals on 2ww    

Maz xxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Katie, forgot to say, I'm lucky enough to be 20 mins drive from my school to the clinic so I usually only miss a lesson or two max - maybe harder if you have to miss whole days, but even so nobody has the right to question you and as far as I know you are entitled to time off for medical appointments. I think I offered to get a doc's note once but they said not necessary - might have helped that I was willing to get one to show it was genuine and I wasn't just wagging it!  

Maz x


----------



## kylecat

Hey laura and mazz, thanks for the advice on telling those at work! Nobody questions blood tests so thats fine. When I go up to London to have the IUI treatment, I will either do a sickie! or just say a hospital appointment etc - you are right that nobody seems to question that and I'll just say its womens problems! Like you both say that always puts the men off from asking any further details!! 

I have told 4 friends at work and it is nice that a few chosen people know - if you are feeling down for example, you can tell them the reason why! it's only really the staff who notice you are absent - the kids love it when I am away - means they can get a cover teacher and mess around without my beady eye on them!! 

Once again, lots and lots of luck to our ladies in waiting - hope all goes well - I am thinking of you, take care of yourselves katiexxx


----------



## going it alone

Hello again,
It really is another quickie. When I was having my treatment I used physio as an excuse as I have quite regular back ache. My head knew because he was great and he and his wife had IUI. He was like a big kid throughout the pregnancy. Am off to coo over Lou's piccies.

Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been offline for a few days and so much happening!!

To the girls on their 2WW-  for you all- Felix like you say it is there are many  surreal moments in this TTC malarky!! Like the others said some more  's are needed on the thread as the babes are being born!!!

Sam - Hi and thanks for popping back I can't believe your little girls are nearly a year old- I remember when you got pregnant with them and look at them now!!

As for me I had my HSG on Monday and went to the follow up appt on Tuesday evening.  My donor came with me the Dr was lovely and said that the damage is at the top of the endometrium and uterus and not all down the sides, he is going to operate on me this Monday and said that there is a 70% chance that it can be sorted out. I then need a monitored cycle to see if it thickens up and there is not deeper damage.

We had a brief IVF chat as they also do IVF at the Hammersmith, and he said my chances with IVF and my own eggs he would say were less than 10% due to needing high dose drugs etc- my clinic gave me 20% ish, we had a chat about donor eggs as he said with donor eggs I'd have a 60% chance and recommended IM Madrid, and also my miscarriage rate is about 40% but if I had donor eggs it would be much less. But I would like to try once more with my eggs and if not then we consider going abroad.

L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

JJ1 - glad your apppoitment went ok - what type of op do you need?, 70% sound good odds.

All the best for monday.

Roo X


----------



## Mazzzz

Hope it goes ok on Monday JJ1 - sounds like you've got some options now and at least you know what's going on, that always helps with the stress of this ttc business. 

Maz xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey everyone - good to hear that everything went OK with the appointment JJ1 - sounds like there is an excellent chance that this operation will be a success. Good luck with it and let us know how it goes. I got my blood tests back from the doc today - everything appears to be ok. I had my tests on day 3 of my cycle and the FSH range was meant to be between 6-13. Mine is 8 so that seems ok, I think! LH level was normal too (meant to be between 2 and 10) and mine was 4. However they seem to have a low oestradol level for me and need to complete the test again - hope that doesnt mean that anything is wrong. It was apparently below 73 pmol/L whatever that means!

Anyway, if any of you have any idea if these results are ok, please let me know! My doctor seemed to have no clue whatsoever and was more concerned with a flickering light bulb in his room!!  I am not impressed with my surgery to be honest - they don't really seem to know what they are on about and I am looking forward to going to the clinic where they will hopefully know more! Take care everyone, katiexxx


----------



## Hollysox

JJ1...so pleased everything went ok at your appointment and good luck with the op on Monday hun....all sounds very promising to me so keep that PMA going.....       

Hello to everyone else out there today too..cant stop as a bottle of wine is yelling my name and after the day I've had at work I need a drink or two or three (hick !)   

Catch up later girls,,,take care and sending tons of   to those on their 2WW's


----------



## some1

Hello everybody

Thanks so much for all the   and  .  Sending loads more to Roo and Felix    .  Felix glad your IUI went okay in the end - does it still feel surreal?

I am now 3 days post IUI and just feel normal really.  I do keep noticing funny little abdominal twinges but think I am just being hypersensitive and picking up on digestive rumblings.  Went to yoga as normal last night - considered missing it but I really enjoy it so thought it wouldn't do any harm.

JJ1 - so glad to hear that your appointment was more positive than you expected.  I will be thinking of you on Monday and sending you lots of positive healing vibes    

Katie - I just had the day off sick for my IUI and nobody at work even asked what was wrong.  One girl did tell me 'I've got what you had now' - I think I can be fairly sure she hasn't!!! 

I have had a very painful time this week - financially that is    I had to pay for my bulk purchase of sperm, then the IUI itself, then had my car MOTd and serviced which came to £400 !!!   Christmas is cancelled!!

Right, off to watch 'The Street' big   to everyone, thanks for all your support.

Some1

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Some1, you really made me laugh about the comment from your colleague that she's got what you had now!  Mind you we did used to be told about getting pregnant if we sat in the same seat as someone else. If only it was that easy?!  Here's hoping. 

I'm feeling completely normal today and the whole thing feels like a bit of a dream. 

My stitch like feelings from yesterday have gone too, though like you I'm noticing every little twinge!

Its a very weird state to be in though isn't it? I feel like my life's on hold and I really don't know what to do with myself. Yoga sounds like a good idea though. I think I'll check that out. I fancy swimming but my clinic told me to avoid that in the 2WW. As far as reading's concerned, it seems like a good idea but I just can't concentrate!

Wishing everyone a happy evening. 

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

2ww madness ladies - blooming torture


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

Well I've survived my first week in my new job and I'm also halfway through my 2ww. I confided in the girl who's expecting twins (IVF) today and she was really great and even apologised for talking about it all the time !!

Felix and Some1 how are you bearing up? analysing every ache and pain  - me too  , I bet we've been having these for years and have never even noticed them.

Not looking forward to next week, but am going to be quite busy at work so hopefully will go quickly, so won't go to  

 to everyone else - Hope you're all OK and have some great weekends planned.

             

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Evening everyone, well I must say I'm exhausted after this week and am sooooo glad it's the weekend.  I bet I'm not the only one.  How fantastic Roo that you're pretty much half way through the 2WW    

It really is a very odd thing isn't it?  The works Christmas meal menus came round today and as I'm veggie there's usually only one 'choice' but given we're not meant to eat soft cheese if we are pregnant   my choice was pretty much zero and I so love goat's cheese.  I guess I may have to cry off the meal if I am lucky enough to get a   ... and then of course there's the alcohol problem.  

Oh well I'm sure if it is a  I will want to shout it from the roofs!

How are you doing Some1?  Ok I hope and not long now.

Maz, sorry to hear about the cold.  Hope you're feeling better in time for the weekend?

Kylecat, it is so good to be able to share experiences with others going through or contemplating going through this whole business.  I've been emailing my cousin's wife as they had IVF and she is very sympathetic.  She also thinks I am incredibly brave going through it without a partner, which is kind of gratifying.  Having the sort of support (thank you! ) we have here and from friends and family is hugely helpful though.

Sam (Going It Alone) your girls are so sweet.  It's lovely to see such a happy outcome.

Lou, how's gorgeous little Ellis doing?  Hope you are both well.

JJ1 that sounds good news about your op on Monday.  I don't blame you trying again with own your eggs, especially after the op and it's not like there's so much of a rush on if you do decide to go for donor eggs in future.

Hollysox, hope your day at work today was better than yesterday?  Sounds to have been a bit of a 'mare.  Lucky thing being able to drink wine - wish I could at the minute  !

Emmalottie, you're not wrong about the 2WW   madness!  

Wishing everyone a great weekend,

Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hey Girls

Hope everyone is keeping ok and have a nice weekend.  Quiet one for me, tv, music and chilling out!  Went into town today it's that time of year it just gets too busy .... its too early for the festive season but its getting manic out there already!!! I gave up and just done Sainsburys in the end, after lunch with mum. Started to panic what i'm going to do over the whole xmas issue, wish it was easier to pretend its just another day!  Think i'll arm myself with lots of alcohol, nice food, a couple of games for the Wii, lots of music cheesey films and crappy tv!  Feeling better about it already  

Got myself tickets for Bon Jovi concert today and that has cheered me up no end!

Best wishes to all of you, especially you girls lucky enough to be on 2WW  

Love to all 


xxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Just wanted to wish Roo, Felix and Some1 loads of luck and let you know I am thinking of you all xxx

DP moved out this morning so I am now officially single.  I don't think he really believed it would really happen until today.  It was so painful watching him pack up his stuff and walk out the door.  I know in my heart of hearts it is for the best but it's very difficult.  He keeps texting me asking if we can try again, even just casually - I know I have to stay strong but he is very persistent and I can't bear to think how much he is hurting.  Everything just seems very pointless at the moment.  I'm just so sad   

Sorry for the me post - hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Karen -  big hugs   Sounds like you're having a really tough time. I haven't been around here long enough to know your story, but sounds like you know in your heart that you are doing the right thing, so that's what you have to hold on to. Only natural to feel sad at the end of the relationship...but you've got to do what's right for you - and remember it won't always hurt so much. Hope you've got some good friends and/or family around you to cheer you up a bit?

jovigirl - I know exactly what you mean about Christmas. It's a hard time of the year for us singles when everyone is so couple/family focused. But your plan sounds pretty good to me   I've always found New Years Eve worse than Christmas actually - all that hype, and it always makes me reflect on yet another year of being single and without a family. Although this year I think perhaps I'll be more excited about New Year as that's when I'm planning to start tx...

Roo, Felix, Some1 - hope the wait is going well (or as well as it can at least). Thinking of you all, and keeping fingers crossed for you  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having good weekends. Have done my chores for the day and am now just waiting to kick back on the sofa and indulge in XFactor!!

Laura
x


----------



## some1

Karen hun  , so sorry to hear that you are so sad.  It must have been really tough, breaking up but still living together.  Today is the end of a chapter, but also a new beginning - you are doing so well to stay so strong.   I know nothing I can say will make you feel better, but I am thinking of you.    

Some1

xxx.


----------



## Damelottie

Have sent you message Karen   .

Spend time on the boards - its very very helpful in times of need xxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Karen I am so sorry, today must have been especially hard for you, don't forget we're all here for you hun just post if you need us.  It probably don't feel like it right now but it will get better, slowly day by day, I don't know the details but all I can say is you have to do what feels right for you and what will make you happy in the long term - as they say it's not a rehersal!  I hate to sound cliche but time does heal   xx

Laura, know what you mean bout new year being worse, at least xmas day I have dinner at mum and dads and usually get to see my bruv for a few hours. New Years Eve is just so sad.  Nearer the time, we'll maybe organise a single girlie nite in, in the chat room one night over the holidays (i'll have a bottle of wine at the ready  )  

It should also have been my wedding anniversary the week before xmas, but this year I think I have moved on enough and think I should celebrate my divorce instead, my absolute was granted almost two years ago ... on my wedding anniversary, talk about timing!!    

xxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Thank you all so much, your support really does mean a lot.  

I know logically that its early days and that it is natural to feel like this - I'm just so so sad.  And although I don't think he is blameless in the break up, I can't bear to think how much he is hurting at the moment.  I know it will get easier in time - I just wish there was some way I could fast forward my life a couple of months  .  My mum and lovely friends (including lots from FF!) have been absolutely fantastic so I know I am very lucky in that sense. 

This will be the first xmas/new year I have been single since I was 19 so that will be a bit strange.  I'm definately up for a single girl night in in the chat rooms over the holidays!  

Thanks again girls xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Karen you poor soul it is so hard    How long were you together?  it is so painful and my heart goes out to you. You have to try and stay strong, and remember your dreams etc but when it is raw it hurts so much, and if he is texting you as well it must make you feel awful as well.

My longest relationship was on and off for 13 years, but I know that I wouldn't be in the place I am trying for my baby as I am now unless we had parted as he didn't want children and was very irresponsible.  It was me who always wanted to try again at making us work but I realised that I couldn't and shouldn't change him.  It was the best thing for him as well as he stood on his own feet, got a place, took his job seriously and is in a relationship (I don't know the details but happy for him).  We still exchange xmas cards/birthdy texts and I did run into him when he was on a job working last year, and it was fine and I had no hankering feelings then of 'could we?' 'what if'.  I still care about him and always will as he was a part of my life and my formative years andI wouldn't eb the person I am today etc.  I am pleased that he is ok ,doing well, but have no more wishes to turn the clock back but it has taken years to reach this stage.

A girl at work has just spilt with her fiance after 12 years and is now 41 (his wish and no real reason given to her, he also never wanted children but she thought he may come round) and 6 months later she is still crying all the time, having counselling- she also regrets staying with him so long as realistically she feels she will never now have children- Catholic girl and wants the whole package man, marriage and baby in that order! 

Hope that you had supportive friends and family round, and treat yourself 

 to the 2WW girls Felix, Roo, some1 - when are you all testing?

jovigirl- I have nearly done my Xmas shopping, went today for some more bits today and braved Oxford Street which was packed- for some reason I think that I have to do now it is very odd feeling hope it isn't because I'll be ill etc .  I also bought myself 3 dresses and a top on the way!!  What about online shopping??  I have bought some bits and will get some more bits online. It must be odd having a wedding and divorce on the same day- bitter/sweet!!

Felix re your Xmas party could you ring the place or say that you are vegan and can't have the goats cheese.  I don't think I am going to bother going to our xmas party.The guy who is organsining is a bit of a pratt- and he always ends up drunk and fighting with someone.

Re: Christmas and New Year- Not single girl friendly, some people opt to work, I know some others that do Crisis at Christmas for this reason and have met other volunteers and one -had a baby!!  I said to my friend (in Ireland) who has also split up with her boyfriend, but as still living in the same place at the moment-she is so depressed and desperately trying to find another place to move out - and was dreading Xmas so she suggested going away and also she didn't want to be around her extended family, which I didn't mind as I used to spend Xmas Day with my Dad, or she could come here if she wanted to escape, now she can't decide what she wants but I wish I just knew.  I could go to my Mum and her partner, but wouldn't rally feel right usually go the week or so before.  I could go to my donor's partner (the boys will be at their respective families this year) and get together on 27th, or join them in Ireland on 27th-29th but can't if my friend is here, although she has been invited too.  I remember having to work the Millenium New Year's Eve and people saying how awful, but to be honest it was fine. I really hate New Year's Eve as well, as I look back as to what should have been instead of focusing on the year ahead.

Have a good weekend folks. 
L x


----------



## Felix42

Karen, just wanted to send you hugs and love and let you know I'm thinking of you too. 

Splitting up is so difficult even when you feel its the right thing. When I left my partner of 10 years I saw a counsellor for a while afterwards as I wanted them to help me not go back because I felt so bad about hurting my partner. It certainly helped to see the way forward and you can sometimes voice things that you maybe don't want family and friends to know. Anyway, its worth a thought. 

Take care of yourself and its good to know you have supportive people around you. 

Felix xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Thank you all so much. It is such a relief to be able to share it all with someone - my friends/family are fantastic but I suppose to a certain extent I hold back a bit with them as I don't want them to worry.

JJ1 - thanks for the PM.  In answer to your question we have been together about 4 and a half years and lived together for most of that time.  I can't imagine what it must be like when you have been together 13 years.  It is really interesting to hear about your relationship as there are a lot of similarities to mine.  My DP says he wants kids but I know deep down he is only going through with it becasue he doesn't want to lose me.  He already has 3 kids from his marriage who he doesn't see.  A lot of that is down to his ex-w but I feel very strongly that there is a lot more that he could do about the situation, but it is almost as if it it is too much effort.  When I met him he hadn't seen them for 5 years and then out of the blue one of them came to live with us - he was awful with her, so impatient and cold.  He said he found it difficult becuase he hadn't seen them for so long but I don't think that is an excuse.  He has not seen any of them since she went back.  It is something we have argued about so many times but we're never going to agree - this is one of the main issues for me - why would I want kids with someone who doesn't care about the ones he already has?

The other thing is that he is incredibly irresponsible.  He has jumped from job to job in the time I've known him with months off in between.  The only decent job he had he walked out on weeks before we started IVF, leaving me to find the £5k for treatment.  He has also run up debts (behind my back) of almost £12k which he now can't afford to pay back.  He now has to move back to dads with no money and up to his eyes in debt - I know this isn't my fault (I begged him countless times to let me help him sort things out) but I still feel awful about it.

I know I must be making him sound awful and he's not - I don't think he can help the way he is and when he wants he can be very loving and fun.  But I just don't want to live the rest of my life like this.  In all honesty I should have finished it a long time ago - logically I know that, which is why I can't understand why I suddenly feel so doubtful now.  The thing is it would be so easy to agree to see each other but I can't see how either us will ever move on that way.  I feel so much for your friend - I would never forgive myself if I let it drift on and missed my opportunity to have kids.  Luckily I never been worrries about the traditional set up and although I know it wont be easy, I am happy to do this alone.

Felix - that is not a bad idea about seeing a councsellor.  The guilt is awful and one of my biggest fears is that after doing the hardest bit and asking him to leave, that I won't be strong enough to see it through.

Thanks again all of you.  My friends have been great and there are plenty of places I could have gone tonight so I wan't on my own but I really didn't feel up to it so decide to stay in - you have all really helped me not to feel so alone  .  I can't thank you enough for being here.  I hope over time I will be able to offer you all the same support if you ever need it xxx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, hope you're doing ok?  I'm having a Kylie fest and why not?  I wonder what she will do about the baby question incidentally.  She's clearly keen but it would be more difficult to have our treatment in the public eye.  Hmmm.

Karen, thinking of you.    Hope you treat yourself gently today and spoil yourself rotten.  My counsellor was almost entirely to make sure I didn't go back to my ex and I told her that upfront. I know what you mean about not wanting to have a child with someone who doesn't already dote on their existing children.  It is a telling sign afterall.

I actually ended up spending the evening with my ex last night as he's not well at all at the moment and needed some company.  Fortunately he didn't go on about why didn't you let me be the father too much! Hopefully he is coming round to the idea.  

I'm still temp checking furiously and the charts I'm filling in even have a thing that checks for implantation! Yeah!  They're www.fertilityfriend.com in case anyone is interested.

JJ1, good idea about ringing the restaurant ahead of times to say I'm vegan, though better still I may try and get out of it altogether!!  Wishing you lots of    for your op on Monday.

Roo, wow you'll be testing soon won't you?!   

Some1, you can't be far behind either can you!  Wishing you lots of    too!

I don't test til the 23rd!  
Love to everyone, 

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen hope you are feeling a bit brighter today, although it will take time. 

Felix- I saw some of the Kylie programme last night, I think it must be hard having IVF in the public eye but many celebs have their babies through treatment, as the list is endless in the press afterwards but I never seen them sitting in the waiting room!

I've been to the gym, done some chores, need to head to the supermarket with all the other sunday shoppers!! then staying in and tidying up etc. My donor's partner is coming with me tomorrow morning and we have to be there early and may take 3/4 hour to get there so an early start!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Good Luck for all the 2ww's and tester!!     [/move]

L xx


----------



## some1

Good luck with your operation tomorrow JJ1 - I will be thinking of you.  Hope it goes well and you are back on the boards soon after.   

Thanks for the   and  Felix, sending the same back to you.  How are you getting on ?  This week has gone really fast for me, but I have heard the 2nd week is much harder.  I haven't got any symptoms so far, but it is still fairly early days - I'm trying hard not to obsess!!  

How are you getting on Roo?  Sending you loads of   and   too !

Karen - hope you are having a better day today  

Hello to everyone else, hope you have all had a lovely weekend.  Big  
to everyone.

Some1
xxx


----------



## some1

Sorry - meant to say a special hello to Mickle.  Haven't seen you on here for a while hun, hope you are doing okay.  Have you decided what your next step is yet?  Last time you posted I think you were trying to decide between ARGC and going abroad.

Thinking of you often      

Some1
xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies, hope you've all had a good weekend.

JJ1 - all the best for your op tomorrow, hope you're soon back up and about.

Karen - how are you doing today, hope you're feeling a little stronger. You're bound to have doubts but hopefully they will lessen with time. 

Felix and some1 - how are you both doing? you're right the 2nd week is soooo much worse than the first, I've been quite emotional the last couple of days, my boobs are aching, having odd little twinges low down in abdo - they probably mean absolutely nothing but i can't help feeling hopeful. I did a very silly thing this morning and did a test - of course it was negative but at least I know that HCG is out of my system. 

Thanks for all the good wishes and babydust - it helps knowing that I'm not alone  and others are thinking of me.

Love and    to you all  

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just a quick one this evening to wish JJ1 all the best tomorrow - hope it all goes smoothly

Roo - good luck next week - when do you test?

Felix/Some1 - hope the 2nd week isn't too tough for you both

Fingers crossed for 3   in the next couple of weeks!

Karen - stay strong. You're doing the right thing so do try not to be too hard on yourself....

Well, I've got that Sunday night feeling, wishing I didn't have to go to work tomorrow, especially as I have to go to Helsinki for a few days and it's apparently minus 2 over there at the moment. Ugh....
Off to lounge around on the sofa and see if there's something to watch on TV

Take care all
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! Hope all of you are well and have enjoyed your weekend. I am knackered - just back from a weekend of partying in Cardiff with the girls. I turn 36 tommorrow so thought I'd try and celebrate turning another year older instead of feeling bad about it! Maybe next year, I may not be able to celebrate in the same way so this might be my last chance for a while!  - well you never know anyway!

Just a quick one tonight as I must get some rest before school tommorrow - good luck to some1, roo and felix - hope you ladies are feeling ok and are able to relax - although I know it must be difficult with all this waiting around 

I was sorry to read about your other half moving out karen - you must be feeling very sad at the moment but you have definetly done the right thing - you will find the strength to move on eventually and you seem like you have lots of support behind you - take care of yourself and do lots of nice things to cheer yourself up!

Anyway, sorry I havent mentioned everyone so hi to all the girls - oh and good luck to JJ1 for your operation tommorrow - let us know how it goes, love katiex


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi girls,

JJ1 just wanted to wish you well for tomorrow  

2WW girls, thinking of you!  

Hi to everyone else, hope you've all had a nice wknd.

Catch up properly soon,

Love to all


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks for the good wishes girls have a good night
L x


----------



## marmite_lover

JJ1 - hope everything goes okay today

Roo, Felix and Some1 -      

Kylekat - Many happy returns, hope you had a lovely weekend.

Just wanted to say thanks to you all for your support over the weekend, it really did help xxx

Anyway withour further ado.....:

Adelphi - just starting out, looking at DE in South Africa

Aweeze (Lou) - DIUI & Egg Share/DIVF, 2 m/c's  - 3rd Egg Share -  a little boy born 2/10/07 

Belladonna (Donna) - DIVF/DICSI & FET, 1 m/c  - Inbetween tx at the mo.

CAREbear1 - DIVF - Oct 06 BFN  - going through adoption process 

charlottesweb - DIVF at Reprofit - hoping for ET in Dec/Jan 

dcon_blue - DIVF - just starting out. Considering Czech Republic 

Emma&Lottie (Emma) - DIUI - sticking around to be Auntie Emma! and considering options 

Felix42 - currently on 2WW    

going it alone (Sam) - DIUI - it's twins!  2 beautiful girls born 23/11/06    

Hollysox - DIUI & DIVF - 1 m/c  - 3  didn't make the thaw for FET July 07  .  Moving onto to DE at Reprofit Feb 08  

Jodie1d (Jo) - mummy to DD  from previous relationship. DI with known donor - now considering clinic route

Jen75 - 1 m/c  - First consultation for DIVF Feb 07 

JJ1 - DI with known donor, moved on to DICSI - 1st cycle BFP but  - 3rd DICSI  .  Waiting on hysteroscopic surgery before 4th DICSI

Karen1975 - just starting out, considering options

Kimberley24 - DIVF - Nov 06  -  a little girl born 5/8/07  

Kylecat - just starting out, considering LWC in new year  

Lara200 - DIVF - 2nd cycle Jan 07 - BFN 

jovigirl - Just starting out  

Lauris - just starting out, deciding on clinic  

Mazzzz - DIUI with Clomid - April 07 BFN  - 2nd DIUI July 07    3rd DIUI Sept 07    

Mickle - DIVF in Greece all BFN  - 4th DIVF Sept 07 -  

Mum2b1975 - appointment at Ninewells Oct 07  

rachella - just starting out, bloods done, HSG/LH to follow  

Roo67 - DIUI with Clomid - 5th cycle August 07  . Currently on 2WW    

Sarahjoy - DIUI - mummy to DS born 26.06.05  , no 2 due 01.12.07  !!

Sarahz DE - 2 m/c  - 3rd try, ET in Kiev June 07 - BFP but  

Sasha B - mummy to DD  - born 30.8.06.  Trying for number 2 in Jan 08 at Reprofit  

some1 - currently on 2WW    

suzie.b - DEIVF in Czech Republic - Dec 07 

wouldloveababycat - 2 m/c's  - Metformin & Clomid - currently follicle tracking


----------



## marmite_lover

Oh dear, seem to have lost most the smilies... let me try again....



Adelphi - just starting out, looking at DE in South Africa

Aweeze (Lou) - DIUI & Egg Share/DIVF, 2 m/c's   - 3rd Egg Share -  a little boy born 2/10/07 

Belladonna (Donna) - DIVF/DICSI & FET, 1 m/c   - Inbetween tx at the mo.

CAREbear1 - DIVF - Oct 06 BFN  - going through adoption process 

charlottesweb - DIVF at Reprofit - hoping for ET in Dec/Jan 

dcon_blue - DIVF - just starting out. Considering Czech Republic 

Emma&Lottie (Emma) - DIUI - sticking around to be Auntie Emma! and considering options 

Felix42 - Currently on 2WW     

going it alone (Sam) - DIUI - it's twins!  2 beautiful girls born 23/11/06     

Hollysox - DIUI & DIVF - 1 m/c  - 3   didn't make the thaw for FET July 07  .  Moving onto to DE at Reprofit Feb 08  

Jodie1d (Jo) - mummy to DD  from previous relationship. DI with known donor - now considering clinic route

Jen75 - 1 m/c   - First consultation for DIVF Feb 07 

JJ1 - DI with known donor, moved on to DICSI - 1st cycle BFP but   - 3rd DICSI   .  Waiting on hysteroscopic surgery before 4th DICSI

jovigirl - Just starting out  

Karen1975 - just starting out, considering options

Kimberley24 - DIVF - Nov 06   -  a little girl born 5/8/07  

Kylecat - just starting out, considering LWC in new year  

Lara200 - DIVF - 2nd cycle Jan 07 - BFN 

Lauris - just starting out, deciding on clinic  

Mazzzz - DIUI with Clomid - April 07 BFN  - 2nd DIUI July 07    3rd DIUI Sept 07    

Mickle - DIVF in Greece all BFN  - 4th DIVF Sept 07 -  

Mum2b1975 - appointment at Ninewells Oct 07  

rachella - just starting out, bloods done, HSG/LH to follow  

Roo67 - DIUI with Clomid - 5th cycle August 07   . Currently on 2WW    

Sarahjoy - DIUI - mummy to DS , no 2 due 01.12.07 

Sarahz DE - 2 m/c   - 3rd try, ET in Kiev June 07 - BFP but   

Sasha B - mummy to DD  - born 30.8.06.  Trying for number 2 in Jan 08 at Reprofit  

some1 - Currently on 2WW     

suzie.b - DEIVF in Czech Republic - Dec 07 

wouldloveababycat - 2 m/c's   - Metformin & Clomid - currently follicle tracking


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 

Just a quick hello to you, Karen another day over and staying strong. Thanks for doing the board update.

My op went ok and uneventful Mr Trew was hopeful that 90% of the adhesions will not reoccur or need another op.  Anaesthetist  a very skilled lady and she let my donor's partner in the anaesthetic room with me (it is awful being a nurse on the other side sometimes as you know what can - but rarely- go wrong, so I make him check the resus equipment, locate the defib etc).  I have my follow up appt with him next Tuesday evening.  Hopefully I can do a monitored cycle in Dec and if  all is ok can get back on the ivf rollercoaster in Jan/Feb 08.

Good luck to the 2WW's Felix, roo and some1 

Also to everyone for your good wishes
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening all,

JJ1 glad today went well for you, fingers crossed everthing goes to plan for the new year  

Kylecat - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!! 

Thanks for the updated list Karen, hope you are doing ok hun  
have been thinking of you

For our 2WW ladies     

Love to all



xx


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - Great news that the op went well today. Is your donor a Nurse too? I know what you mean about being on the other side - knowledge is not always a good thing.

Karen - Hope you're doing ok today. thanks for the updated list - it's good to see where everyone is upto.

Kylecat -   to you, glad you had a good weekend. Lets hope next year will be even better !

Felix and Some1 - hope you're doing ok and 2ww not sending you   yet. When do you test Felix ?

I've started analysing every symptom, my boobs are still sore and I feel slightly sick every time I eat ?!? 
Just found out yesterday that one of my good friends had a miscarriage last week - I didn't even know she was pregnant as we kept missing each other and she didn't want to tell me over the phone.

 to everyone  - It'll soom be the weekend again  

Roo  xx


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

What a lot of posts there have been!

Karen - thanks so much for doing the list - it feels funny to see my name with 2ww beside it!

JJ1 - so glad your op went well, it all sounds really positive.  Fingers crossed 2008 will be your year 

Roo - ooh those symptoms sound exciting!  Have some more     - not long to go now!  My boobs are hurting a bit too (but I think that is because I have been prodding them so much ! )

Felix - how are you doing hun?  Are you   yet?!  

Katie - glad you had a good weekend in Cardiff and HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow (there should be a law against having to work on your birthday shouldn't there!!)

Jovigirl - thanks for the  

Laura - don't forget your thermals for Helsinki! Brrrr!! 

Mickle -   for you in case you happen to look in xxx



Some1
xxx


----------



## Roo67

Yeah keep prodding mine too Some1


----------



## Felix42

Hello there and thanks to Karen for the Hall of Fame.  That's a big help!

I'm not going too   yet but I guess it's time for implantation signs so it might start to get frantic soon.  I did buy a   today but will hold off if possible.  My (.)(.) don't seem to be any different at all - maybe I should start prodding them?!  

Hope you're doing ok Karen   and lots of    to my fellow 2WW-ers.

Kylecat, happy birthday!

Laura, good to see you've not long now til your appt at LWC.  I bet you can't wait to get underway.  

JJ1, excellent news re the op.   for starting tx again soon.

Hello to everyone else and hope you've had a great start to the week.  

Ah, 'I'm a Celebrity...'  - excellent distraction material for the 2WW!

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Evening to you all from a very cold and snowy Helsinki - is minus one here but the snow is quite pretty. Always makes me feel Christmassy!

JJ1 - great to hear it went well today. I always thought it would be quite good to be a nurse in these situations as you are better informed. But perhaps sometimes it's better not to know too much about what can go wrong  

Happy Birthday Katie - hope you've had a good one - sounds like the weekend was great fun!

Thanks for doing the update Karen - I never realised there were so many of us single girlies   

Continued good luck and    to our three 2WW'ers. Sending you all lots of     

And hello to everyone else too....two hours ahead here so I think it's my bedtime  
Take care all
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey everyone - thanks for all the birthday wishes! had a lovely day (even though most of it was spent at work!). Most years I don't really relish the idea of my birthday (another year older etc and no closer to fulfilling my dreams!) but this year feel much more relaxed, positive and upbeat about it. When I can spare 5 minutes this week I will be ringing the LWC and making an appoinment for early january - am hoping that I can start treatment in feb sometime - how exciting!  

Lots of luck and best wishes to our 2ww ladies - when are you all due to test? Keeping all my fingers (and toes!) crossed for you!! 

lauris - helsinki sounds freezing but very beautiful - not long now to your initial appoinment!

Glad you are feeling a little better today karen and thanks for updating the list - lovely to know there are so many of us out there who can support each other.

Mazz - havent heard from you in a while - hope all is going ok at school - the kids found out it was my b'day today (god knows how) and were very nice to me. I think i'll pretend its my b'day everyday! 

Lots of love and luck to everyone katiexxx


----------



## kylecat

Sorry  - forgot to say to JJ1 - glad that your operation went according to plan. Put your feet up and have a good rest tonight!  

Lots of   to everyone katiex


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kylecat - Hope that you had a fantastic birthday and enjoyed the weekend!!

          

L x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi just popped on quick to say hello to you all  

Kylecat...sorry I missed your birthday    Here's hoping this will be a lucky year for you and you see your dreams fulfilled...         

JJ1...so pleased your op went so well...you take care of yourself and let yourself be pampered  

Karen....hope you are feeling ok after the events of last week   You are a star for updating the list too...goodness I didn't realise there were so many of us on here now....fantastic  

Felix, Roo and Some1...hope you ladies are ok during this stressful time ?  Sending you all so much luck and pray for 3 lovely   's for you very soon        

Me, well I'm a bit down right now and have made an appiontment with the counsellor...I'm stressing about tx and work and seem to spend most of the time in tears getting upset at the slightest things....oh well, hopefully talking to someone may help, we'll see....

Sorry if I haven't mentioned everyone but I hope you are all doing ok...?  Will catch up with everyones news soon, I promise...

Take care, Love Sharon x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Hollysox, 

Sorry that you're feeling down at the moment   
I'm sure talking to a counsellor will help -even if they can't give you any solutions, just talking things through usually helps you to find your own way -if you know what I mean !

Hope you're feeling a bit stronger soon

Roo xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Felix, Roo, Some1 - hope the 2ww isn't driving you all too mad! Really hope you get your BFPs girls   
Sharon, sorry things are not good for you right now. It's really hard keeping all the plates spinning isn't it. Thinking of you hon   Sounds like it's time for LOTS of treats for you xx
Katie, sorry i missed your birthday - been away all weekend and just seen the posts. Happy Birthday to you!  
JJ1 - very pleased to hear your op went well and that you can get started again in the New Year. You must be relieved it's over.  
Karen, thanks for the update and hope you're ok hon xx

Hi to everyone else - hope all's well. I've on the mend now after weeks and weeks of being ill. Still not too chirpy and a bit fed up with being stuck at my school for at least another term, but not too long till the Xmas hols   Still trying to decide on whether to do another IUI in December.....

Maz xx


----------



## Roo67

Just been out to dinner with a couple of friends that I haven't seen in a few years and told them I am ttc (they've both got teenagers) and one said it was funny I said that as she had a dream about me that I had had triplets concieved through artificial insemination !!! how weird is that ?? spooky, 1 baby would be enough for me - but I did have 3 good size follies !!  

Hi to everyone

Roo xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Morning girls

Thanks once again for all your support the last few days.  It has been good to get back to work (never thought I'd say that!) as it takes my mind off things for a bit.  It is still very difficult, A sent me the most beautiful letter yesterday (it even made my mum cry) pleading with me to give things another go, going through all the things that made me unhappy and what he intends to do them.  It is so sad, because I know that he means what he says with all his heart, and yet I also know nothing will ever really change.  Why oh why could he not have done half the things he's promising when we were still together - why leave until now when it is too late  , it's not as if he wasn't aware of the things that I was unhappy about. We also talked on the phone last night but he got very upset which was obviously very distressing so I think I will stick to communicating by text/e-mail for a bit.  

JJ1 - so glad things went well and fingers crossed you'll be back on the rollercoster early next year.

Kylekat - sound like you'll be starting then too - can't wait for lots (more!) BFP's in 2008 

Mazz - glad you are starting to feel better, sorry you're still a bit fed up  .  When do you need to decide about your IUI in December by?

Roo - triplets  OMG, that would be a shock!  Not long for you now hun, I know it must be torture the last few days but we're all thinking of you and keeping everything crossed    .  

Felix/Some1 - wishing you both loads of luck too     - hope the 2ww madness isn't driving you round the bend yet!

Hollysox - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down at the moment.  There is so much going on it is not suprising it feels a bit overwhelming at times.  I think the counsellor is a great idea.  I know it's not the same, but if you ever just need to get things off your chest you can always e-mail/msn/call me  

Hello to all the other ladies  

I know that a couple of the other ladies on this thread are like me looking to lose a few pounds - just wondered if any of you wanted to join me on a singles weekly weigh in?  We don't have to put what we weigh, maybe just record the losses (or gains!) once a week up until Christmas??

Catch you all soon 

K x


----------



## Damelottie

Karen - YES PLEASE!! I'd like very much to be involved in that.
Where shall we set it up?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Me too - I'd say I could do with losing about a stone - be good to have a bit of an incentive..... 

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Yep, i'm up for that too! Problem is loads of people gave me chocolates for my birthday and I LOVE chocolate  - anyway I've packed them all up and will take them into work tomorrow - that way I get to share them and not scoff them all myself. I'd like to lose 4/5 pounds before xmas, hope everyone is well, katiexx


----------



## Mazzzz

And me! I need to lose 2kg by 9 December! Is that about 4-5lbs? How about weekly weigh-in on Wednesday, a week from now? Monday would be too depressing after the weekend and I give up dieting by Friday night! 

Maz xx


----------



## Roo67

I'll join in too  (unless I get a BFP later this week)

Roo x


----------



## marmite_lover

Brilliant, we can all spur each other on! I'm looking to lose 2 stone in total but a stone by Christmas.

Wednesday is perfect for me as my WW weigh is on that day, although I wont be able to update you until about 7 as the class is at 6.30pm. I had my weigh in today and I lost 3.5lbs so I'm quite happy with that - there's something to be said for being miserable!!

Oooohhh, here's hoping you _cant _ join us Roo!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

I'll join you for the weigh in xx


----------



## Damelottie

Wednesday it is then.

I feel depressed already


----------



## kylecat

Great, wednesday - something to aim for - gonna try to be good and eat lots of fruit !

Got given a box of wine at work last week though and slowly working my way through that so I don't expect the pounds will be coming off that rapidly!   xxx


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, hope everyone's having a good evening.  Wow Roo, what a prophetic dream that could be!  Only 2 more days to go.  You must be beside yourself with the anticipation.  

How are you doing Some1 and when is test date?  I'm only half way through.  Had lunch with an ex colleague and her two gorgeous little tots.  She was scertainly a great advert for happy motherhood.  As she said herself, she can't think of anything she'd rather do at the moment and her little girls were 4 and 16 mths.  I was dying to tell her what I was doing but I don't think she'd be able to keep it to herself (in the nicest possible way).

Maz, how are you doing with the pre Xmas IUI decision?  It is a tough one isn't it.  Good luck with whatever you decide and good to hear you're on the mend.  I must admit this tx has been running me down I think.  It's the lack of sleep and the worry I think.  Also not being able to do much exercise or swimming at all is a pain! 

Karen, hope you're doing ok? Sounds like a very good idea to keep to text/email contact with your ex for the moment.

Hollysox, so sorry to hear you are feeling down.  I completely sympathise with the tx, work pressure.    Hope the counsellor is a big help.

No news re my 2WW.  Half way through and temp still going up which I guess is good news.  I'm keeping positive in a can't believe it could happen kind of way.

Please have a glass of wine for me Kylecat.  Boy this must be the longest I've been without alcohol in my adult life!

Wishing everyone a happy evening and lots of    and   
Felix xx


----------



## marmite_lover

I have just found out through his brother (I forced it out of him) that my ex is not eating or sleeping, is crying constantly and has been put on anti depressants.  

What the hell am I supposed to do  I just feel sick


----------



## Damelottie

Karen

There are some positives from that message. For a start is means that he is in touch with his family, and has also been to see a GP. So that all good. It means you're not the only one aware of what he's going through.

I sometimes think these things are ahrder for those of us who have been through heartbreak, because you know how painful it is Karen, you can't help feeling dreafully sorry for him and feeling some of his pain. Thats awful for you to have to go through.

If you're quite clear that this relationship is over then you have to think about yourself and work through this. Hun, this is a GREAT opportunity for him to take a good long look at himself, work out his part of what went wrong, and move forwards to happier and healthier relationships. If he doesn't choose to do that - it can't be your responsibility.

His crisis moment will pass - they always do. Concentrate on yourself.

We're all her for you

Emma xxxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Thanks Emma.  I have managed to calm down a little bit now, I think I just really panicked when I read the text.  

I guess you are right about his speaking to his family/doctor - at least he isn't just trying to cope on his own.

The thing I know he has thought really hard about things because he wrote me the most beautiful letter going through everything in detail - where he went wrong and what he is intended to do about it and he's been sending me e-mails to prove that that he is actually doing something about them not just talking about it.  The trouble is he doesn't want to move move forward and use this knowledge in future relationships.  He is convinced that if I just give him another chance than he can make everything better for us.  WHy oh why didn't try before it was too late??

Thanks again, I don't know what I would do without you all x


----------



## *Kim*

Hi Ladies would any of you be prepared to go on TV (The Wright Stuff) tomorrow to answer the question. Who would choose to be a single Mum?

If you would please contact me ASAP

Kimx  x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Karen I'm so sorry to hear the latest update. This is very hard for you. But I agree with Emma, it's great that he is getting the help and support he needs - both from his family and professionally from his GP (hopefully he has also been referred for counselling), and now you have to do the same thing - get the help and support you need to move forwards too. 

It's very sad that it's all happened too late and that you aren't moving forwards together, but in time that sadness will fade (although I know it doesn't feel like that now). 

This might be completely the wrong thing to suggest for you (I guess I don't know you that well after all...) but do you think it might help if you didn't have any contact at all with him for a little while? I'm not suggesting that you cut him off totally forever, but just that it might help to make the transition easier for you if you explained that you needed to have a real break for a while - no calls, emails, texts etc. 

When I split up with my ex (long time ago now), I found that the only way I was able to move on was to cut off all contact for a while. Was pretty hard as he was part of a mutual group of friends, and we'd known eachother 10 years, been together on and off for 6 of them. But at the end of the day it was the only way for me to get over it and not be tempted to go back to him (I broke up with him because he wouldn't commit fully to me - he would have quite happily have gone on having a 'casual' relationship but I knew that wasn't enough for me). 10 years later we're good friends again but it took some time to get to that point and I needed that complete break in order to get there....

Anyway, this wasn't meant to turn into a 'me me me' post - just wanted to explain why I thought it might help. But what was right for me might not be right for you of course....

Either way, comfort yourself by knowing that he is being looked after by his family, and make sure that you look after yourself too
Laura
x


----------



## going it alone

Karen - Glad to hear that you've calmed a little. It's always tough but as Laura said, knowing that he is talking to other people, both professional and family, means so much. You know you've done the right thing.

I'm the daft one that's agreed to go on the Wright Stuff tomorrow morning, only by telephone though. I'll let you know how it went.

Love and hugs 
Sam xx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Sam with your 'appearance' tomorrow morning.  When's it shown?

Sorry to hear that you've been upset by what your ex is going through.  I agree with the others that Laura that it sometimes can help to stop contact for a while to allow you both to get on with dealing with the split.  It's very difficult to do if you're still in contact and he thinks there is hope.  I had a very similar experience to Laura, cut all contact the last time I split up with my partner (having boomeranged back together so many times before) and that really helped to move on.  I think it helped him ultimately too as he didn't have to keep thinking how to get me back as I was not available to persuasion.  It's very good that you know he does have support but remember it's not job to make him feel better after the split as it's just not in your power to do.  I'm now friends with my ex again too.  It took a while but the break in contact certainly helped (him as well as) me.  Wishing you lots of    It is very difficult but do please think about yourself and making yourself feel better.

Well, it's Day 8 of the Big Wait!  Nothing to report really.  I had to go back to the clinic to pick up some more Progynon tablets and it felt weird not to be immediately ringing my mum to give her a progress report after visiting the clinic.  I'm thinking actually that I better start thinking of Plan B in case this IUI is not the one as really I need to be ready to go again should AF start next week.  What a pain to have to think about that but it might help to have it in the back of my mind I guess.

Wishing lots of luck to the other Waitees     and love to everyone else too,

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Roo, some1 and Felix 

Karen it is so hard and it wouldn't be normal not to have feelings for your ex or care that he is also finding it hard without you as you are, like the FF girls say maybe it would be better for you to distant yourself and work on your own agenda/feelings, and let his family and friends support him. Although so hard as you do still care and it isn't nice to think of him like that but at the end of the day you have decide do you want to be a mum, and be prepared to do it on your own and if so nothing can stand in your way.  Hope that you are feeling brighter today.

Sam- I have a day off tomorrow so will try and watch the Wright show!!  and your staring role- well done for volunteering there is no finer mum to advocate for single mums

Have a good evening folks- waiting for my friend to arrive from Dublin later tonight - my donor stayed last night and today his partner was a star and cleaned my house, changed the beds, went shopping, made dinner for us, and for her it is ready + waiting and then went off to work the night
L x


----------



## Mazzzz

Karen, agree with the others, hard though it is sometimes distance and no contact at all is the only way to get over something like this. Sounds like he has support and you have to put yourself first now. He didn't change whatever wasn't working before and now you're moving on. Very hard and I feel for you. Sending you hugs  

Sam - cool! Have Sky+d the show and looking forward to hearing the debate!

Wednesday weigh-in - great!

I had acupuncture last night and feel a million times better - it's amazing. This time I had 'The Great Gateway' and it has worked a treat! Still not decided on whether to have another IUI in December - I'm torn again between really wanting to have a child but also very strongly wanting a father for my child and what it would mean for me to have a child with no father. I know the alternative if I don't act soon - no child at all! So I'm trying to work out how I would feel about that - it's really difficult. I will probably decide on Day 1 and ring the clinic in a panic - 'Get me a donor now!'

Love to all and Happy Friday  

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo- Thinking of you tomorrow hun and wishing you all the best for testing 
L x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Roo. Wishing you a  !

Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening Ladies,

Just a quickie from me, will catch up properly soon.  I need my bed very soon had quite a stressy one today.

Roo will be thinking of you 2m hun, wishing loads of luck    

Karen hope you've had an ok day today, will write soon  xx

Good luck for 2m Sam, have set Sky+

Hope everyone else is ok.

Had a bit of a bad day, my dog had to go the vets 2nite, she's been having a few girlies problems, have to drop her off at the vets in the morning so they can run some tests and do an ultrasound ... I am dreading having to leave her there    Depending on tomorrow she's probably going to have to be spayed, trying to keep calm telling myself although its a big op it is routine and something thats done probably everyday.  Am hoping we can use antibiotics for a week and have the op next friday as I have to following week off work to play nurse, but if it has to be 2m work will have to deal with it.  My boss just wouldn't understand how upsetting it is and how pets really are part of the family to some people.  Its probably a womb infection but could be urinary.  I've got to take a wee sample god knows how i'm going to manage to catch that    She's my world can't help but worry myself stupid.

Love to all


xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick update, I didn't test this morning - (but have the last couple  ) I am convinced that the witch is on her way,  have had AF pains on and off all day yesterday and overnight. Am away looking after my niece for the weekend so will be a good distraction.
Thanks for all the good luck messages

Catch up soon

Roo x


----------



## Hollysox

Roo...praying those other   will show a + for you hun....remember, it aint over till the   shows up......sending you love and     Enjoy your time with your neice this weekend hun..are you taking her anywhere special ?  Try to enjoy whatever you do together and here's hoping for some good news from you later on    

Jovigirl...how's your fur baby doing ?  I would be (and am )the same with my dog too...they are such a worry when they are ill....here's a get well hug for her   and one for her mummy too  

Karen...oh hun what an awful situation you are in right now...  I hope things start to improve very soon for you and your ex....remember, we are all here for you....  

Sam...how did it go on the 'Wright stuff' ?  Was it live on tv this morning ?  Damn, I missed it if it was...I knew I should have come on site yesterday so I'm mad with myself now  

Hope everyone is doing ok today....sending   and   to those waiting to test soon....praying your dreams will be answered....

Catch up later but love to all xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

Thanks Hollysox, wasn't good news i'm afraid, as you can imagine have had an awful day I am so worried    The infection was Pyometra, apparently its serious and needed immediate surgery the poor little love.  They have rang me to say the have finished the op now, have to ring them soon to she if I can fetch her home tonight.  I'm going to bring a mattress downstairs tonight so I can sleep on the floor so she don't jump onto the bed, I tried to take the sofas out of the living room but they wouldn't fit through the door, will just have to be careful.

Take care all, love to everyone, thinking of you 2WW girls    

x


----------



## some1

Hello everybody - hooray for the weekend!!

Roo - sending you loads more   and really hoping the nasty old   stays away

Felix - how's the 2ww going - are you symptom spotting as badly as I am?

Mazz - good luck with your decision about whether to go ahead with tx next month - trust your instincts.  I also just wanted to pick up on your comment about 'very strongly wanting a father for my child and what it would mean for me to have a child with no father' and say that although your child may not  have a 'father' in his/her life initially that doesn't mean they will never have a 'daddy' if you see what I mean.

Jovigirl -  , hope your furbaby makes a quick recovery so that you can be reunited.

Sam - I videoed The Wright Stuff - am going to watch it in a while - well done for taking part !

Karen -   for you - hope you are doing okay, stay strong and remember this is just as tough for you as it is for him.

Mickle -   for you too, just in case you're looking in - miss you xx

Well, I am on day 11 now and noticing all kinds of symptoms - I think most of them are in my head only, but a couple of them are quite 'interesting'.  My boobs are bigger (I'm definitely sure they maybe are possibly ) - this is quite exciting as I usually struggle to fill an A cup!!  I look different   - this is quite freaky, the last couple of days when I have looked in the mirror I don't look quite like me (I don't know quite what is different yet), I thought this was all my imagination, but I was chatting to a friend last night when out of the blue she said my face looked different - weird!!  I've had a sicky, watery mouth feeling on and off today - I've got it now, but maybe that's because I am thinking about it  .  I'm thinking of testing early (naughty!! ), I'm meant to test on Monday, but I've got a really stressful day ahead (being shadowed by the head), so I might test on Sunday, or tomorrow, or tonight, or wait til Tuesday - Aaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!  The 2ww has now officially sent me round the bend  

 to everyone

Some1
xxx


----------



## some1

Jovigirl - our posts crossed over, sorry to hear that your dog is more ill than you thought  .  It is good news thought that the surgery is done, really hope you get her home tonight.  Don't worry too much about her jumping on the sofas, she will probably know her limits and not even try to get up.

Sending you     for a speedy recovery

Some1

xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! Just come on line to see how everyone is - hope all is well. Wanted to say I am keeping my fingers crossed for felix, Roo and some1 

Some1 - you sound like you are getting a few symptoms - they sound promising and are obviously happening for a reason! 

Jovigirl - i was so sorry to hear about your dog being unwell - I hope that she gets better soon. When my cat was run over, I was so scared and was ringing the vets all the time - luckily he recovered and seems to avoid the main road now, thank god! 

Lauris - are you back from Finland yet? Wanted to wish you good luck for your appoinment next week - let me know how it goes.

emmalottie - hope you are well and enjoying spending time with your man - he has gorgeous eyes by the way, you lucky thing!

Karen - hope you are feeling a little stronger today. Don;t forget to put yourself first for a while and be kind to yourself. We forget to do that so often!

JJ1 - hope you have great weekend with your friend and that you have recovered well from your op.

Hollysox - have you seen your counsellor yet? If so, hope that it helped and you are feeling a little less stressed about things

Mazz - have you decided yet to have another go in december? You could always wait until january if you feel a little unsure. It's really hard to know what to do but if you have a child on your own, it may not always be without a father.

Well, I have some good news myself - I have my first appointment booked for a consultation at the londons womens clinic. I am going on jan 10th and hope to possibly start my first attempt in either feb or march. I am feeling really positive about having taken this first small step. I had a few random texts from my ex boyfriend last week and it makes you think - would it be worth having another try at the relationship. However, he had quite a few probs, including mega money issues and in the long term, Im certain that it wouldnt have worked out. Taking this first step and making my appoinment has made me feel more relaxed about meeting a another man. basically I don;t feel like I'm in a massive rush to make a relationship work- I feel like I have a little more time now. has anyone else felt like this?

anyway, take care everyone - bet we're all glad it's friday - I know that I am!

 to you all , katiexxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jovigirl- hope your fur baby is ok- poor soul

Roo - I am in suspense for you 

Kylecate- Yeah on the countdown till your first appt

Hollysox- How are you hun?

Sam- I watched the Wright Show but didn't hear you-it was a bit disappointing to hear the woman who had a child on her own at 44 say her son missed out!! But I guess they want a balanced view.

Mazz are you going for it in Dec, if I could I would

Karen - hope that you are ok

Some1- your symptoms sound promising! I wouldn't test early

Emma- Still no news from the mods on the threads

Hi to everyone else
L x


----------



## Felix42

Evening all,

Roo, hope you are having a good weekend with your niece.  Fingers crossed for you still.  As the others say it's not certain til AF arrives   Thinking of you!

Wow Some1, that sounds amazing to be actually looking different! Kind of spooky   So hope it is a very positive sign.  

All my signs are vanishing at the moment.  Had a dip in temp yesterday which could be good news if tomorrow is up again but if not then maybe not such good news??  Maybe temping is not such a good idea though as I am getting anxious!  Will do my damndest to get positive again.  The wait certainly is making me   

Jovigirl, so sorry to hear your dog needed an op.  Hope she is feeling lots better and you both get a good rest tonight.  

Kylecat, great to hear you have your appointment booked.  I completely agree about the feeling of not being in a rush to find 'the one' once you have taken charge and got on with the baby dream.  I kept on hoping someone would come along and all would work out differently but having a baby early on in a new relationship (or one that's not working too well anyway) would be really tough and there's no 'clock' that dictates when we find love, unlike the blooming biological one!

JJ1, I didn't see the Wright Show but it does sound a bit disappointing as you say if someone said their son missed out being part of a single parent family.  I'd love my child to have a daddy present too, but being loved and truly wanted has got to be the most important thing and two parent families aren't always the ideal.  I guess we all feel we've missed out on something - as long as it's not love and warmth for my child, I'll be happy.  

Here's to a happy weekend for everyone,
Felix xx


----------



## some1

Well, I've been very naughty.  I gave in and did a test this morning.  It was a ......  - that serves me right doesn't it !    I'm going to try to stay hopeful that the result will change by official test time (Monday) and try to stay away from the dreaded pee sticks until then      

Sending loads of   and   to Roo and Felix - not much longer left to wait

Some1
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1-  sorry to hear your result but it is still very early so keep away from the pee sticks    until Monday missy

Roo and Felix- hope you are ok and remaining positive  

My friend had a baby girl today, she met her husband through a dating agency 3 years ago, lost 5 stone and went to a size 14-12, and then conceived naturally.  I bought her a gift but really wanted to be buying my own baby things!!
L x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks JJ1. Lovely story about your friend. I'm sure you'll be buying baby clothes yourself soon.   

Some1, fingers crossed the test turns positive after Monday. I don't blame you testing early - particularly given your stressful day on Monday. 

Would you believe I did a test yesterday - Day 9! Negative naturally and it still depressed me of course! 

I went to see the turner Prize retrospective with a couple of friends today so that certainly helped keep my mind off things. 

My goodness, you do need to keep busy on the 2WW don't you?!

Roo, hope you're having a lovely weekend with your neice and good luck with testing when you get back. 

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls will you ever keep away from the pee sticks!!!!  you're both testing  way too soon so don't give up hope.

Roo- hope that you are keeping your fingers away from them !!

Hope that you all have a good weekend.

Anyone read 'Knock Yourself Up: No Man? No Problem: A Tell-All Guide to Becoming a Single Mom'- quite good, American of course! 
L x


----------



## Felix42

Iknow we're shameless aren't we?! Thanks for keeping us in check JJ1 !

Have a lovely evening. 

Felix xx


----------



## some1

JJ1 - you are a wise woman! - I knew I shouldn't have tested but I just couldn't help myself    Feel like all my symptoms are in my imagination now, will just have to wait and see - will try really, really hard not to test again before test day, but I can't promise    

Felix - !!!! - you are so much naughtier than me!!  Day 9 is far, far too early - don't pay any attention to the result as it doesn't mean anything.  Keep thinking   - keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xxx

Roo - keeping my fingers crossed for you too my dear, hope you are having a good weekend away with your niece and get a lovely positive result when you get back xxx

Big   to everyone else, hope you are all having a good weekend.

Some1

xxx


----------



## Mazzzz

I'm sending you three an entire Pee-stick Police Force. Looks like we might need to call in the Specials too!!  

Maz xx


----------



## Felix42

Very good Mazz.  I'll bear them in mind the next time I'm tempted!!!  

How's everyone doing today?

Day 11 for me so not long now though the clinic told me to not test til Day 16   Oh well, one way or another I will know by mid week.  

Wishing everyone a great Sunday!

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

Just got back from my sisters, had a good weekend but unfortunately   arrived on Saturday night - so dream is all over for another month   , was ok last night but really hit me hard today, glad to get home.

Some 1 and Felix - when do you test (officially I mean!!) wishing you both all the luck in the world for postive results.

Will catch up properly soon

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

So sorry to hear about AF Roo. Well done you for holding it together while you were away. Wishing you lots of TLC including (at least) a glass of two of wine. 

Thank you for asking about Some1 and I too. As far as I remember her official test day is tomorrow and mine's Friday (unless AF shows first). 

Wishing you lots of luck with your next IUI when you're ready!
Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Felix,

I'm starting again straightaway, my cons said with the drugs I've been on then he usually suggests having a month off - but due to my age and can only hold sperm for a year (which is up in january) then to carry on back to back, so back on Clomid tomorrow and injections on Thursday until ovualtion.

I sometimes think what is the point that it will never work but I always carry on in the end as you never know.

Roo x


----------



## Felix42

Goodness, you're not wasting any time.  Good for you!  

I will be doing back to back too if this one's not successful.  We've got to make the most of every cycle.    

So just the one glass of wine for you tonight then?

Felix xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Roo really sorry about your result this time - sending you a big big hug. Stay positive, and keep going - it will happen for you  

Maz xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi roo - sorry to hear that things didnt work out for you this time. make sure you pamper yourself this evening and remember its ok to feel sorry for yourself. It WILL work out for you in the end and it's certainly not a waste of time, lots of   - take care of yourself lovie, katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Morning everyone,

Looks like I missed a busy weekend on here! It was my nephew's first birthday so I spent the weekend at my sisters up to my ears in over excited children   Stirred up a few mixed feelings actually - part of me desperately wanting to be really part of it all and have kids of my own, part of me wondering how on earth I will manage by myself - it's just so unrelenting....but I guess we all get those kinds of thoughts every once in a while. First appointment at the clinic tomorrow so I suppose it's all starting to feel a bit more real, and therefore a lot more scary   

Roo - so sorry it didn't work this time, but great that you're getting straight back into it. Lots of perseverance needed but so worth it in the end...

Felix and Some1 - have to say I'm not surprised you gave in and tested early - I'm sure I'll be exactly the same   But like everyone else has said, there's no point really as you can't believe what you see anyway. Keeping my fingers crossed for you both that you get the 'right' result when you test officially...which is today for you Some1 isn't it? Here's some   for you...good luck!

Jovigirl - hope your dog is now making a full recovery - what a horribly stressful time for you.

Katie - great that you got your appointment booked - do you know which consultant you are seeing? Will be sure to let you know how I get on tomorrow. 

Better get on with some work I suppose, am feeling very tired after the busy weekend (didn't get back until gone 9 last night thanks to the usual traffic jams on M25) and not in the mood....oh well....

Hello to everyone I've missed - hope you're all doing OK
take care and have a good Monday  

Laura
x


----------



## Mazzzz

Meant to say too, hope your dog is ok Jovigirl - I know exactly what you mean, pets are part of the family - I would be totally gutted if anything happened to my 2 cats. Sending get-well soon vibes to her xx
Laura, first birthday - very cute! It's great being an aunt but I agree it is daunting seeing how hard it is for couples to cope and wondering how on earth one person could do it all alone....I have the same thoughts when i see my nephews!

Some1 - any news?  
Felix?  
Roo - hope you're doing ok hon   Lots of pampering this weekend I hope.

Maz xx


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

Roo - so sorry to hear it was a BFN, glad to hear you are able to start again straight away - keeping everything crossed that the next cycle is the magic one ! 

Felix - how are you doing?  not much longer to wait - have some more    

Lauris - hope your appointment goes well tomorrow - let the rollercoaster begin!

I am claiming the title of 'Psychosomatic Symptom Queen'    as it is a definite BFN for me.  I tested again yesterday and got a negative and this morning my temps were right down, so just waiting for AF.  I'm trying to be philosophical about it and, even though I know it was naughty, I think testing early has helped me to deal with this as it kind of let me down gently (I'm going to be constantly on the run from the   aren't I!).  I'm viewing my chances of success as being the same as the chance of throwing a six with a dice - now I never throw a six first time, so it was very unlikely that I would get a BFP first time (trouble is it could take up to 9ish throws to get a six   - I know this because I've been testing my theory with a real dice   ).  Fingers crossed for second time lucky, I'm getting straight back on the bandwagon (so long as I don't ovulate on a Sunday as the clinic is closed - boo!).  I'm indulging myself with lots of tea with caffeine in it (hooray!) and a long, hot bath (yippee!) - I've missed them both so much these last two weeks - how sad am I?! 

Thanks so much for all the   and  that you've been sending me girls - it has meant so much  

Some1
xxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Some1 - so sorry to hear about your BFN, it's just not fair and who says it couldn't have been lucky first time round? Sounds like you are keeping positive about it but don't forget to pamper yourself big time - it's such a tough process xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo and Some1- so sorry to hear that you have BFN's  I can only empathise with the feelings of devastation it brings. So pleased that you are trying again so soon determined ladies will get their goal one day, as my donor's partner says it isn't if you have a baby it is when-
Felix-  for you hun no sneaky testing now!!
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone - hope you've all had a good day. What miserable weather though - it was dark at 4.20 when I was driving home from work - god how I hate november! 

Sorry to hear of your result some1 - however, it's good news that you are trying again so soon - you'll get there in the end - it's just a small obstacle - take care of yourself, katiexx


----------



## Felix42

Hello everyone,
So sorry to hear that it sounds like a BFN for you Some1.    It sure is tough isn't it? I like the rolling the dice idea and I must say getting a 6 doesn't sound like such bad odds.  I'm sure you'll be nowhere near the 9 times!  I have been doing a fair bit of research myself on BFNs turning to BFPs so still sending you    ahead of AF showing!

& why am I researching BFNs to BFPs??  Well guess who tested again today?  I think it's Day 11 now for me and it was a BFN.  I felt really down even though I thought it was probably not conclusive quite yet.  Looking for charts on Fertility Friend.com, there were loads that turned from BFNs to BFPs and the BFN was quite late at times.  Keep the faith! 

Jovigirl, how's your fur baby doing?  I hope she is much recovered.  Sending you and her   

Karen, how are you doing?  Sending you lots of  

Lauris, wishing you a great and positive appointment at LWC.  Don't forget to grab a bottle of water and an Earl Grey while you're between appointments.  Lots of magazines available too! Enjoy and wishing you a great start to a happy conclusion. 

Roo, hope you're having a good and relaxing start to your new cycle.  Take lots of care of yourself and treat yourself!  

Wishing everyone else a great start to the week and lots of love,

Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Morning Ladies,

Roo sorry to hear your BFN news hun, I think its great your having another go straight away, hope this time is your time    Hope your new cycle has got off to a good start  

You naughty girls testing early!    Though I have to admit, when my time comes it would take every ounce of willpower not too ... I get very impatient and would hate waiting.

Some1 hang on in there, its not over until   rears its ugly head, can understand your theory tho about letting yourself down gently ... though you really shouldn't pee on them sticks until test day!!!

Felix       no more until test day!!!  We're going to need a whole army of   to keep you lot in line    You're absolutely right, you have to keep the faith hun hoping you get your BFP   

Everyone else hope you are all ok, I'll catch up properly soon.     all round xx

Have had a bad 24 hours with Amber my little furbaby ... she came home Friday evening and was recovering really well, I was so proud of her she has been doing so well.  Had to take her for a check up yesterday and the vet decided to give her additional pain relief as she was struggling with going the loo .. well it has had an awful effect on her, within 45 minutes she was out of it and not herself at all, hasnt' eaten or drank anything, we have been down the vets again this morning and have to go back again later if she is no better.  She is a little brighter in herself this morning but still not right.  I am so angry (and upset worried and all that) because she was so well in herself until that injection.  Have sringed a little water into her today now I just have to watch and wait.  I am so so worried but hopefully she'll be back to driving me mad soon!!!

Sorry for the me post, will catch up with you all soon.

Love to all 



xx


----------



## sarahjoy

Hello everyone,
Some1/Roo- I'm sure there's a cumulative effect with IUIs, and it'll give you something to focus on getting back into treatment straight away. 
Felix - my first two pregnancies came up BFNs day 14, and were only faint positives day 16, (I think LWC now tell you to test day 16 as this was happening to a lot of women), so there's still time.
Best wishes to everyone else, can't keep up with all the individual posts!
Am 11 days away from my due date and feeling knackered.  Am hoping for a home birth again but am hearing lots of stories about midwives trying to get you into hospital because of staff shortages - hope to be able to stand my ground but will just have to see how it goes on the day.
Sarah


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, well the wait continues.... twinges in my side which could be AF coming, who knows.  I'm not going to test again until Friday if I can possibly help it!  Thanks for sharing your experiences Sarah.  Wishing you lots of luck on the 1st!!    It must be amazing having a homebirth.  Who are you having with you (if you don't mind my asking)?  Do you know whether your baby is a brother or a sister to Jack to yet?

Jovigirl,   for you and your fur baby.  How rotten that she should react to the painkillers after not doing so badly.  I hope she continues to improve and you both have a good night.

Love and   and Some1's proverbial 6 for us all soon,

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Some1 - so sorry to hear it's a no for you this time round. But glad you are now enjoying hot baths, caffeinated tea and getting ready for the next one  

Felix - fingers crossed for Friday - let's see if you can resist testing again until then  

jovigirl - hope Amber is on the mend again - how worrying for you, and awful that it seems to be something which the vet thought would help, which has made her worse. 

Sarah - good luck, hope you get your home birth....

Well, I'm just back from my first appointment at LWC, which went pretty much as I expected but has raised a couple of questions for me which I'd love to get your thoughts on.

Firstly, the consultant suggested I get a hycosy done to check all is OK with my fallopian tubes before starting IUI. This costs a scary £450...and the cynic in me wonders if she recommended it just to get even more money out of me. But on the other hand, as the nurse pointed out, if I don't have it and the IUIs don't work, will I just wonder whether it's because of some sort of blockage I don't know about. I suspect I've answered my own question and I'm going to have to have it done for peace of mind, but just interested to hear if those of you who have started treatment, have had this done or not?

And then we had the discussion about natural vs medicated IUI. She said the success rate for natural was only about 6-8% vs 15-20% for medicated. But of course medicated is more expensive and requires more visits to the clinic during the cycle for scans etc (which might be difficult for me not living in London) - as well as requiring me to take drugs which I'm not sure how I feel about. She said ultimately it was my choice so I've come away to think about it before making a final decision. So for those of you who are currently undergoing IUI - are you doing it medicated or not, and what do you think about the pros/cons?

Other than that, I was a bit annoyed that I have to have more blood tests which they didn't mention on the initial paperwork. Katie - you should probably get these done before you go for your first appointment in Jan. You need something called Hepatitis B Core (which is not the same as the Hep B test) and you also need TSH and T4 (for thyroid conditions - really annoying as I know I'm clear on these - I've been tested several times as my sisters, mum and aunt all have thyroid conditions and I'm the odd one out without one! - but tests were over 6 months ago, so have to have them done again   ) So it's back to the GP for those next week. 

And then I guess I'll end up going for the hycosy which has to be between days 8-10 of my cycle, so will have to be in December now as have missed the opportunity this month. Good job I wasn't planning to start until January anyway  

Have a feeling I'm going to need a lot of patience to see me through this journey   

This is turning into a very long post, but just a quick note on the counselling session - I appreciate that they have to do this to satisfy themselves and the HFEA that I've thought things through, but for me personally it was a total waste of time. I didn't get anything out of it at all. All the questions she asked me were totally obvious and I'd already thought about them and discussed them with friends and family. And at one point - quite near the start of the conversation - she asked me 'how long have you been alone?' which I thought was quite insensitive for a counsellor - I might be single, but I certainly don't consider myself to be 'alone' (or at least I didn't until she mentioned it  ) - so that probably put me off her for the rest of the session anyway. I'm sure counselling is invaluable for some people, but I have to say I don't think I'll be going back during my treatment.....

Well, I think I've waffled on quite long enough. Katie - feel free to PM me if you want any more info about what to expect from the 1st appointment....

And I've love to hear thoughts from those of you already on the IUI rollercoaster re the hycosy and the medicated vs natural questions

Hope everyone is well and not too cold - isn't this weather just the worst - rain, fog, cold....ugh - times like this I seriously think about emigrating  

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Hi there Laura, good to hear that all went well.  I think the counsellor asked me about how long I'd been alone and I had to ask her what she meant! 

They suggested I had a hycosy too and I wondered about it as you're doing.  I decided to go ahead as I would have hated to find out further down the line that IUI was never going to work because of something wrong with my tubes.  So I decided to go ahead and afterall the more all clears you can get upfront the better as it makes you feel a bit calmer.  Yeah right!  Like I'm a shining example of not going   at the moment.

As for the medicated cycle, well you're young still so maybe it's worth it.  I wasn't given the chance of non-medicated (my age presumably) but if I had been, I might still have gone for medicated as the stress can't be much greater, the injections make you feel like you're doing something to help, I didn't have any side effects (though others do I think) and the extra scans give the clinic a really good idea of what is going on and when its the optimum time.  A few people at other clinics mention that they don't have any scans at all.  Seems amazing to me as how can you tell what it's going on otherwise!

Anyway those are my thoughts.  If you do have a hycosy by the way, you need to make sure that chlamydia result has the all clear before they'll do it, so get yourself booked in in good time for that.  I got some blood tests done by doctor but they were so slow (taken on 17 Oct and came in last Friday) so do bear that in mind just in case your doctors are similar.

Well, lots and lots of luck whatever you decide.  Are you feeling excited to be getting started?

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Felix....yes, I had exactly the same thing with the counsellor - she asked how long I'd been alone, and I had to pause before I answered because I didn't really understand what she was asking. You'd think a counsellor would be better at choosing her words!

I know I'm going to end up having the hycosy for peace of mind if nothing else (I'm the sort of person who always takes out insurance....and then never needs it ) - assuming my cycle stays pretty regular, that would be Dec 18th or 19th, and I'm having the chlamydia done next Thurs, so hopefully the results will come through in time - I'll emphasise to my doctor how important it is!

Interesting that you weren't even given the option of unmedicated IUI. I wonder if all the consultants are different - who did you see if you don't mind me asking? I saw a Dr Venkat and although she was nice enough, I couldn't help feeling she wasn't really recommending something specific for me - she just outlined the options and then asked me what I wanted to do....sometimes I think perhaps it's better not to be given a choice but just to be told to go ahead with something!
With the unmedicated there are no scans - you just test for the LH surge with those little sticks, and then go in and be inseminated the next day. So I guess it's a bit more hit and miss and that's why the success rates are so much lower. Plus you only have one egg, whereas if I've understood it correctly, the medication makes you produce more eggs - again giving you higher chance of success. Really not sure what I'm going to do about medicated vs not - going to have a think about it over the next month as decision doesn't need to be made until Jan anyway....

And yes, I am feeling kind of excited to be on the way, but on the other hand, I'd already decided it would be January for the first attempt, so I probably won't feel really excited until the New Year....

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

I saw Dr Gill. She suggested 2 cycles of IUI and then if those weren't successful then I could go on to IVF (without losing too much time). I guess with the medicated cycle, there is the chance of overproducing eggs when you're younger but then (if there's more than two developed follicles) I believe you can convert to IVF. 

Good you've got a nice long time to think about it. 

Mine's been a bit of a whirlwind really. My initial consultation was the 4th October and here I am nearing the end  of my 2Week (+ 2Day) wait. 

Hope you have a good celebrate tonight. I remember I was exhausted after my consultation morning!

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh, good point - I didn't think to ask about the overproducing aspect. The consultant mentioned a small risk of multiple births with medicated cycles (5-10% apparently) but she didn't mention any issues with them not doing the IUI due to too many eggs. 

I'm 38 in March next year, so I'm not super young (seems from what I read that under 35 is young when it comes to fertility issues....) but if there's a risk of there being too many eggs that might be an issue for me as I don't know if I'd be happy converting to IVF - should probably read up on that to be more aware what the options are....haven't really considered IVF at all at this stage....

I think if I could have gone ahead in December I might have done (which would have meant a much quicker process for me too) - but I'm due to ovulate on Xmas Eve and I just don't want my family Xmas interrupted by me rushing off to London for insemination and then being on first 2WW whilst everyone else is being festive and enjoying themselves. So I figure best to wait until Jan when there's nothing else to do anyway   

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

*Hi Laura

Just to say that I also was recommended to have the Hycosy. I did so as it made sense to check that all was OK as far as possible. I think mine cost £395 which I could barely afford. But it seemed worth it as if there had been something blockage - I'd have been throwing money away on the IUI anyway.

Good luck

Emma xxxx*


----------



## sarahjoy

morning all,
Laura - I felt the same way as you about the counselling (although it may have been a different one at LWC as this was 3 years ago), wasn't sure if the point was to make you think of all the implications (which I'm sure anyone going into this 'alone' has thought of anyway) of if it was some sort of test to be passed before you could progress to treatment.  As for being 'alone', I think its just as important, maybe more so, to have a good network of friends and family as opposed to just a male partner, but that's probably not what the counsellor meant.
I wasn't offered a hycosy, I guess it depends on how thorough you want to be, and whether you can afford it.
As regards medicated vs unmedicated, you're increasing your chances by using meds, but it depends on how you feel about the possible risks of side-effects and increased likelihood of multiples.  I had one cycle on clomid initially (I was 39 then, so you've got a few years on me) but didn't respond to it, so went on to injectibles.  Didn't notice any side effects and felt that the process was a lot more controlled, but it did mean more trips to London which I found quite draining.  Its a tough decision to make, using injectibles makes it more expensive, but you've got to balance that against the lower success rates of unmedicated and possibility of more attempts.
Felix - good luck for Friday, try to resist testing until then.  I know what its like trying to analyse every twinge and possible symptom, but AF and pregnancy symptoms can be so similar you really won't know until that test shows (fingers crossed) BFP. I'm having a friend be with me when I give birth - she was with me when I had Jack and is very laidback.  To be honest, first time around I didn't want anyone near me, so I just feel I want someone to be there but in the background.  Am more concerned about childcare cover for Jack when it all kicks off, it'll depend on the day of the week and time of day, but I've compiled a long list of contacts so hopefully all will be OK.  Don't know the sex, was dying to find out, but the sonographer couldn't tell!  Am seeing the midwife today, so will try to be mega assertive about getting a home birth.
Sarah


----------



## aweeze

Hi all

Just a really quick post from me in a (very poor) effort to stay in touch!

In between feeds, changes, coos, burps and cries, I have managed to write my birth story and have posted it on the site if anyone is interested - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120753.msg1726247#new . I haven't really had any time to spend on FF since coming home with Ellis. All is well with us though and Ellis is now 7 weeks old and weighng in at 10lb 9oz. He was settling nicely until the 6 week growth spurt hit and went into overdrive on feeding so I haven't had much time again!

Anyway, I think he must know when I switch on the PC as he always seem to wake up and hasn't failed again this time so I must dash....

Hugs to Some1 and Roo for their BFN's  and lots of luck to Felix for testing. I havn't had a chance to catch up on anything else so apologies for no personals.

Oh god - screaming baby calls - must go.....

Lou
XX


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi there everyone.

Sorry for going awol - it's just been a very difficult week or so.  Still very up and down I suppose, although I'm feeling a little better today.  A still doesn't want to accept it is over.  I took your advice and after a particually upsetting call last week suggested it would be better to cut contact for a bit which did seem to help.  I have received quite a few e-mails though over the last couple of days - he is going out of his way to prove that he has changed and that things would be different.  He has drawn up a plan to show how he plans to get his debts sorted and is hopefully getting some evening work to help pay them off.  He is also making plans to contact his kids with a view to rebuiding his relationship with them - I really hope he does do that.  Things between us are okay but I think that is because he is still convincing himself there is a small chance I will change my mind.  I suspect it will get nasty rather quickly if/when he accepts that I am not going to.  It is so difficult because I was so sure it is what I wanted and now a tiny part of me thinks could it actually work out?  Oh I don't know - I really don't know if I am just kidding myself.  Anyway enough about me, just wanted to say a big thank you for all your support, it has really helped, so thank you all so much. 

Roo and Some1 - I am so sorry this wan't your month  .  You both sound very brave and I'm glad you are getting straight back on with it.  It will all be worth it in the end.

Felix42 - keeping everything crossed for you    

Kylecat - how exciting about your appointment.  I really understand what you are saying about wondering whether you could make a go of it with your ex.  I'm glad that your appointment/plans is taking the pressure off the situation

Jovigirl - thanks for the PM - will reply shortly.  Reall sorry to hear about your poor baby.  I really hope she is doing a bit better today, it must be such a worry  

JJ1 - hope you are okay.  It won't be long until you are buying things for your own little one and all this will seem like a distant drea.

Hollysox - you okay hun?  Is the wait going quickly now or does it still feel like it is dragging?

Sarahjoy - not long now!  Hope you managed to get them to agree about the homebirth!

Aweeze - can't wait to read your birth story

Hello to everyone else  

Hope you haven't all forgotten our weigh in today!  So far the names I have down are Emma, Laura, Kylekat, Mazzz, Roo and Jovigirl!  Have I missed anyone?  My weigh in is at 6.30 and then I'm going round my sisters to watch the football so it might be quite late before I can let you know.  Good luck!


----------



## Mazzzz

Oh yes! the weigh-in! I have been good and have lost 1kg - hurrah! 1kg more to go then I will have lost 8kg since August! Please don't anyone hate me  

Maz xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,

firstly thankyou for all the hugs and good wishes - it really does mean a lot that people are thinking of me. I've struggled a bit this time as I've had no-one to talk to or shoulders to cry on etc (except you guys of course ) I think I'm having more side effects from clomid this month - dread to think what will happen when I start injections tomorrow - This is probably one of the reasons why my cons doesn't usually reccommend back to back cycles !!

Some1 -  so sorry  that you also got a BFN   - how are you doing?

Felix - Good luck for testing - have you managed to keep away from the pee sticks? We must have 1 BFP from the 3 of us.

Karen - Hope you're bearing up ok - stay strong, for what its worth I think you've done the right thing by keeping a bit of space between you. 

Mazz - Oh yes weigh in - forgot about that, just had my tea - so might do it in the morning instead .

Lou - thanks for sharing your birth story - hope there will be lots more of those for us to share next year.
Ellis is gorgeous you must be so proud.

Laura - I started off on medicated and am now on injectables aswell as clomid so can't comment about unmedicated. I wasn't offered a hyscosy either but I had a laparotomy for a cyst so I guess he had a good look around when he opened me up. January will soon come around.

Jovigirl - hows Amber doing? Hope she's getting better.

JJ1, Emma, Katie  - hope you're all ok

 to anyone I haven't mentioned

Roo xx


----------



## Hollysox

Some1 and Roo...I was so sad to see your results girls    I feel gutted for you both....Take care of yourselves and try to keep positive (easier said than done I know) It will work...it's jsut a matter of the timing being right....my love to you both  

Felix...sending you some good luck vibes hun for the remainder of your wait    

Jovigirl....how is little Amber now ?  Poor little thing, she has been through so much bless her...I hope she is on the mend now and will soon be back to her normal self      

Karen...thinking of you hun and hoping you are staying strong    

Lou...I haven't had a chance to read your birth story but once I've finished this I will....Ellis is lucky to have a mummy like you  

Sarah...did you get it organised for rhe home birth ?  Sorry, I should know this but when are you due again ?   

JJ1...how are you doing hun ?  Ok I hope ? 

Sam, Mazz, Mickle, Lauris, Katie and anyone I've not mentioned...sorry    Hope you are ll doing ok too....

I'm off to see the counsellor again tomorrow, not something to look forward to to be honest....at least tomorrow is my last day at work for 5 days Yippee  ...I emailed the clinic in reprofit and he has given me a list of drugs to choose from which I am a bit confused about...have posted on the other thread but no-one's got back to me yet with any real info...I should just email Stepan and ask him myself    Karen...I think it was you who asked me if I am still finding the time to be dragging...yes and no     I suppose once I get these drugs sorted out it will seem more real...

Anyway...off to real Lous account...take care everyone...


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hope you are having a good evening. Just got home (late conference call with Vancouver and then forced myself to go to the gym...so feeling virtuous about that at least  )

Thanks for all the thoughts and comments re the hycosy and the medicated vs natural IUI. Have decided to go ahead with hycosy for peace of mind....otherwise when (or should I say if?!) the IUI doesn't work I'll just wonder if there is a problem with my tubes. Bit worried that it says not to go alone/travel home alone afterwards - is it really that nasty a procedure? I would have to get tube to Waterloo, train to Woking and then drive home (40 mins) - do you think it would be so bad I couldn't do that? Hope not as not sure I can find anyone to come with....

Karen - sorry to hear things are still so difficult. Remember to keep being kind to yourself, don't let yourself feel bad or guilty, and just try to concentrate on what feels right for you and what makes you feel better. 

Mazzz - congratulations on the weight loss - that's fantastic! I'm down a couple of pounds this week I think (I'm hopeless with kg...) which means in total I've lost almost a stone in the past 6-8 weeks which I'm v. pleased about. Another stone to go to get BMI down to 25. Mind you, consultant didn't even mention weight as an issue when I went to the clinic yesterday (my BMI is 28 at the moment)....although I still want to lose the weight for me...and to be as healthy as possible when ttc...

Roo - sorry to hear you've noone to talk to about all this - good job we're all here to listen    good luck with the start of the next cycle - here's hoping for a lovely Xmas present for you!

Hollysox - hope it all goes OK with the counsellor tomorrow and enjoy the 5 days off work....

Must go and get some dinner now, but hello to everyone I've missed, will catch up with you soon too!
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Laura, good for you getting to the gym. I'm jeallous!

Re the hycosy, don't worry, I went on my own and then after a cup of tea, headed off back to work. I had some ibuprofen beforehand and they also give you a pain killing suppository. 
Good luck and don't worry. 

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well. Weighed myself yesterday - weight still the same - to be honest not really trying that hard! Went on a course today and the lunch was lovely! This BMI talk - could someone explain to me what it means - I've heard it mentioned quite a lot and does it affect fertility? My problem isnt that I really need to lose a lot of weight - i just need to get up off of my **** and tone up!! 

My weight is 9st 1lb and I am 5ft 4  - does anyone know what that makes my BMI? maybe there is a website with it on! I'll do a google search - anyway, hope you are all having a lovely evening and are in the warm away from all this nasty rain! 

katiexx


----------



## Jollyjo1608

Hi everyone my name's Jo and I'm new!!!
I'm 35, single and don't have any kids.
In an ideal world, I would have met Mr Right, had loads of kids and lived happily ever after! Unfortunately my life hasn't happened like that! Split up with my last boyfriend a month or so ago. He has a couple of kids from previous marriage and when we first got together he said he would have another child but as time went on and it became more imminent, he changed his mind. After a lot of soul searching and rivers of tears, I ended the relationship. I want a child too much.
So, here I am at 35 and I know I have to start thinking seriously about this. I'm a strong independent girl with great family, friends and a good job, it wasn't my life plan but I am thinking about having a baby on my own.
Have joined FF as I haven't a clue where to start!!! How do you actually make the decision to go for it. I must admit I find the responsibility totally overwhelming!
Thank you for reading and I look forward to getting to know you all better!!
    Jo xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Katie,

BMI is Body Mass Index - basically a measurement of body fat based on your weight vs your height. Normal is 18.5-25. I did yours for you and it's 21.8 so you're well within the 'normal' range.

You can check it out here:
http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

Think I'm supposed to say something here about links to external sites etc - can't remember what the phrase is, but you know what I mean 

A BMI over 25 can affect fertility apparently - the higher it is, the more likely you are to be affected, but you've nothing to worry about from your results 

Enjoy the rest of the evening!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Jo, welcome to the single ladies thread! katiex


----------



## kylecat

Laura - thanks for the info on BMI - you are a mine of information!  katiex


----------



## Felix42

Welcome Jo. Well you've come to the right place! The group here are really supportive and a great bunch of people. As far as deciding to take the plunge,I'd recommend having a read of 'Choosing Single Motherhood' by Mikki Morrissette. Its a good start and of course there's lots of girls on here who've done it and I'm sure would be happy to share their experiences. Like you, I kept hoping for the happy ever after, but sometimes the timing is just not right. There's a bit of a timelimit sadly on us as women if we want to have children, and let's face it love can come along at any age. 

Wishing you heaps of luck and hugs for the ending of your relationship. That must have been very difficult. 

Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Sorry, me again. Just wanted to send extra hugs to Roo and Karen. So sorry to hear you're both going through tough times at the moment. 

Thinking of you,

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Jo,

And welcome!

For me the decision to finally go ahead and take action was quite sudden although I think in the back of my mind somewhere I'd been thinking about it for ages. I'm 37 and have been single for what seems like forever. I had one long term relationship in my early 20s, but since then it's been nothing but the occasional fling/short term thing. My Mr Right is clearly VERY elusive  

Anyway, for the past 3-4 years I've been going on holiday every summer with my younger sister and we've done some amazing trips - safari in Africa, Vietnam/Cambodia/Laos, Central America. And then this year we did a big roadtrip in the US - California, Arizona - Grand Canyon, Yosemite etc etc. Well, towards the end of the trip, we start talking about where to next year....my sister suggested Peru/trekking to Macchu Picchu which we've both wanted to do for years. But as we talked about it, it just became crystal clear to me that as much as I'd like to go to Peru, I'd really rather have a baby - and I just knew that I couldn't let another year go by without doing something about that. 

So as soon as I got back from the US, I got on the internet and started researching how to go it alone. FF is a great resource of course   I also joined the DCN (Donor Conception Network) which has lots of resources for anyone thinking about creating a family with donor sperm/eggs - and has a large single girls group too. I ordered and read a couple of books (get them from Amazon) which were really good in helping me to think through all the issues and ask myself all the right questions:
Mikki Morrisette "Choosing Single Motherhood" (which Felix also recommends) and Jane Mattes "Single Mothers by Choice". And I met up with a friend of a friend who has a 3 yr old conceived through IUI with donor sperm and is pregnant with her second (through IVF).

I think my mind was pretty much made up anyway, but reading the books, and hearing other people's experiences just cemented it for me, and I had my first consultation this week. A few more blood tests etc to sort out and I'm hoping to have first IUI in January. 

Feel free to PM me if you want to ask any more specific questions - the decision process has been quite a recent one for me and I'm happy to share if it helps

Good luck with it!
Laura
x


----------



## Jollyjo1608

Thanks ladies, appreciate the replies. 
I have some serious thinking to do. Will order the books and have a read.
Ending my relationship was the hardest thing I have ever had to do but it was for the best. I would have ended up resenting him. We work together so as you can imagine it has been a total nightmare!!!! 
Jo xxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi Jo and welcome to the group! 

I can empathise with you on the working-with-ex thing - I still work with mine and he married another teacher and now has a baby. I'm over it now though     Seriously though, well done for being true to yourself and making the decision to leave a relationship that wasn't going to give you what you want. You're right, you would have resented him to denying you your own child. I also bought the Mikki Morrisette book after borrowing it from the Donor Conception Network library last year (it's only £15 to join and you can borrow books for free, they post them to you) which helped me to decide to start treatment. It's very balanced and gives the full story including how hard it is - but also how worth it is. 35 is a good time to start i think as it can take a while to take the plunge.

Hollysox, good luck tomorrow - let us know how it goes hon  
Laura, well done on your weight loss too - we can do it! 
Roo - sending you lots of    and glad you are keeping in touch with us on here even though I know it's a really hard time for you.
Katie - congrats on your excellent BMI, that is perfect! I am 24.3 now so just inside my healthy weight. Training course lunches are always sooooo good! I've got INSET in December and know I'll not be counting cals on that day....
Hi to everyone I've not mentioned  

Every day this week I have indulged in candle-lit evenings in my pajamas from the minute I come home from school - I love this time of year! Some people don't like the dark nights but I love wrapping up warm and also not being woken up by the light too early in the morning.

Shall we have a sweep-stake for your baby, Sarajoy? I'm guessing December 2nd, boy 8lb3oz!

Maz xxx


----------



## dottiep

Hello all......

Have just joined FF & Felix recommended this thread.

Felix - thanks very much for your replies & suggestions......more importantly sending you lots of luck for tomorrow!  

Laura - i too am at LWC under the same consultant as you.  I was recommended a Hycosy too (probably due to age).  I went ahead for the same reasons as everyone else has stated, despite the cost.  I was also a bit worried about them recommending someone comes with you - this really wasn't necessary.  I had quite bad period type pains for half an hour afterwards but they give you a suppository (!!) - I was back in a meeting pretty much straight away. You should be fine going on your own.
Also, just to let you know I did the self-injecting thing to increase the chances - although a bit weird sticking needles in your own stomach the first time, soon got used to it. I realy felt like I'd started the journey at that poing & that I'd done something positive rather than merely being passive. To reassure you, I had absolutely no side effects.
Am a bit jealous you can go to gym - not been for a month & not had a glass of wine either!!
Hope that's helped.

I am on 2WW - test day is 1st Dec.....every day seems like an eternity with very little sleep! It's good to see some success stories on here - amazing that so many people in same situation (I'm single)

Dottie
X


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,

Jo - welcome glad you found us, I too read loads of books which helped to reaffirm that I was doing the right thing - I think most of us wanted the whole, meeting Mr Right, marriage then kids thing but life doesn't always work out how you want it too.

Dottie - Welcome to you too. Hope the 2ww is not driving you too  

Felix -   for testing tomorrow, will be thinking of you, we could all do with some positive news


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - welcome to the single girls thread!

Thanks for the reassurance re the hycosy - I was wondering who I could find to trek to London and back to hold my hand but now both you and Felix have said it's OK, I don't feel so worried about going on my own. Don't like the sound of the suppository much mind you  

If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? And did the consultant recommend the injection route to you or was that more your own choice given the increased success rate? I found she was a bit vague really - she wouldn't recommend, just gave me the success % and said it was up to me.

I've cut down on the wine, although not given up completely, but am trying to be really dedicated about the gym. I could do with losing some weight and I want to be as fit as I can before I start ttc. Is hard work on Winter nights though - would much rather be at home on the sofa than on the treadmill!

Good luck with your 2WW - Dec 1st will come round quickly I'm sure...

Oh, and Felix - good luck for your official test date tomorrow too    

Just a quick hello to everyone else for now, need to go and rescue the vegetables before they go soggy!

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Laura,

Hope the veg was ok!

I've just worked out how to put my details at the bottom of my posts - I'm 42.  Like everyone else, was holding out for mr right & the full package but decided after much deliberation to go it alone.  Just a little worried I've left it too late.  The consultant did actually recommend I take the assisted route due to my age as it can increase no of follicles, however she did say I may want to try the first time naturally.  Given the low success rates this way for my age profile I figured I'd do whatever I could to increase the odds.
I didn't actually give up the wine totally until I started the first cycle...miss it now though!  If it's a BFN next sat then mine's a large one!

Dottiex


----------



## Felix42

Hi again Dottie, great that you made it across.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck with the 2WW.  I don't blame you going for the medicated cycle.  I wasn't even offered unmedicated.  What were your FSH levels if you don't mind my asking?

Wishing everyone a great evening.  No news (good or bad) my end.  Testing early again tonight though and still a negative but AF isn't here yet and official test day isn't til tomorrow so I'm doing my best to stay positive.  

Love,    and   to you all,

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie - I turn 38 in March next year, so maybe the fact that I'm under 40 is why the consultant was a bit less definitive about me taking the medicated route initially. 

I'm going to mull it over for a while (my first IUI will be in January so I have time to make up my mind) and see how I feel. The success rates are so much better for medicated, but then again if I followed that logic maybe I should double my chances again and just go straight for IVF with a 40% success rate  

Felix - thinking of you today  and sending you 

Laura
x


----------



## Hollysox

Felix....just wanted to wish you well today hun...fingers and everything else crossed for you        

Welcome Jo and to Dottie too....sending you lots of luck for your 2ww    

Hi to everyone else too...   Hope you all have a nice weekend to look forward to... 

My counselling appointment went ok and at least I didn't cry this time    I decided to tell her the whole story re tx and the only thing she was concerned about was that I wouldn't be going to Brno on my own    

I am now off work for 5 lovely days and will be spending most of it Christmas shopping   I really should get organised....

Take care everyone and lots of   to you all....
Love, Sharon x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Glad the counselling went well Sharon

Now you can relax and enjoy the time off work. Happy shopping  

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

*Arghhhhhhhhh - lost my post! Don't you just hate it when that happens!!??

Laura - I also went back to work after the hycosy. I didn't get any pessary thingy. Mmm - not sure whether to be  or  about that!!

I went down the medicated route straight away. Just decided to give myself as big a chance as possible for the BFP. I had the Menopur injections I did in my stomach, another injection of something just before my surge, and then cyclogest during the 2ww. I managed to do the injections just fine - never even felt a pinprick - such a titchy needle.

Good luck everybody xxxxxxxx*


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, hope you are all ok?  Sadly a BFN for me tonight again and it is official test day.  No AF yet but I read somewhere that progesterone can delay it.  Having a (small) concelatory (sp?!) glass of wine tonight.  Oh well.  Onward and upward and back on the horse as soon as AF arrives!

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Ah sorry Felix that this wasn't your month -    

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Dear Felix,

So sorry it's not worked out for you this time. Was thinking of you today.
Enjoy the glass of vino!

Dottie 
x


----------



## Jollyjo1608

Felix - sorry about the nasty negative. Chocolate and wine works for me!!!!
Maz - I thought I had it hard, that sounds awful! Can't imagine my x marrying someone else, guess it's just too raw at the mo for me.
Thank you for all the hello's, it's so nice to be able to talk to people who understand!

I have loads of questions buzzing around my head! I don't even know where to start! Over the past 3 cycle's, I have been tracking my temperature and CM. Going to give the OPT a go this cycle too. Even though I don't know what I want to do, it will be good to be aware of my cycle and ovulation. I miscarried 2 years ago so I'm guessing everything works OK as I conceived but that was 2 years ago. 

It's a bit of a difficult time for me right now as I should have twins celebrating a 2nd birthday about now. It just wasn't meant to be and usually I'm fine but finding it a bit hard right now. 

Anyway my questions - If I went to a clinic, what would they suggest to me? Would it be simply putting the tadpoles where the tadpoles should go or would they suggest different treatment? Roughly how much could all this cost?

Thanks for reading!!!!
  Jo xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Girls

Sorry I have been awol for a few days.

Felix-   so sorry hun for the BFN- really empathise with the feeling of devastation a BFN brings.  So pleased that you are focused on the next hurdle.

Dottie-   welcome to the thread, and best of luck for your 2WW     

I have never had a hycosy scan as the Dr said as I was going straight for IVF/ICSI that I didn't need my tubes to be working anyway as IVF bypasses them. I had no pain after HSG- I was told to take paracetamol and brufen before it and I took some valium - I can honetly say it was pain free and no spotting or bleeding.

Even after ERPC and hysteroscopy I have never had pain that needed analgesia.

Jo- I find anniversary's tough as well, do something special on the day to remember your angels. 

Nothing to report from my end- waiting for AF to arrive and then monitoring cycle can get underway- never came today just my luck it'll be tomorrow and I'll have to wait till Mon to get my bloods and scans for my monitored cycle so hope it doesn't come till Sun/Mon now.  I went to the GP to get my blood forms for my monitored cycle and repeat my HIV,Hep etc as it has been a year and if I am good to cycle for real in Dec/Jan then I need to be prepared.  

My own GP was off sick and I had the awful woman who I saw when I was 30 and she said she was not going to prescribe me the pill anymore as a woman shouldn't be having sex if they weren't married or else they should be having children!!! She insisted on going through my whole fertility history cycle to cycle, she knew nothing about the drugs eventually -ie 35 mins later she gave me the blood forms!! and we wonder why people complain about delays/can't get GP appts I had my list all written out for her and the Drs letter- yet she still kept me there with a surgery full of people!! and the annoying thing is that these GP's who know nothing can decide who gets funded treatment!!
Enough for my rant....  

Have a lovely weekend folks
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone - felix - just wanted to say sorry to hear that things didnt work out this month - but great to hear you're going to jump straight back on that bandwagon! You'll get there in the end, take care katiexx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

Felix i'm sorry to hear your news, hope next time is your time  

JJ1 -   I cannot believe that GP who would not give you the pill!!  That is shocking.

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

Dottie & Jo   nice to 'meet' you both 

Glad to say after a few complications Amber now seems on the mend    Can't tell you how relieved I am, have been so worried about her.  Has been a really bad time for me lately, keep thinking how I have had to put my ttc on hold, when I started out I was hoping Jan 2008 was going to be my time to really get things moving, I guess its just not meant to be at the moment.  My Grandad has been taken very poorly, he was so well a few days ago other than a few age related things, he had a fall and now he is really poorly.  Only lost my Nana a few weeks ago, I am so worried about dad/aunt/uncle.  At Nanas funeral us cousins said how lucky we are really have had our grandparents for so long.

Sorry girls, I'm going to have to try to make something good happen so I can post a nice post instead of all my gloomy news.  What can I get upto   

Take care ladies, hope you all have great weekends!


xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Felix   - so sorry it wasn't your month this month. Hope you enjoyed the wine, and good luck for getting back to it asap

Jo - sorry you're having a tough time. Anniversaries are always difficult, but it's OK to pause and let yourself look back and be sad for a little while before going forwards again. It's hard to say definitevely what a clinic would recommend for you - based on my reading of this forum and other sites, it seems that different consultants recommend different things. However, at 35 you are pretty young, so I'd imagine they would start you with unmedicated IUI and build up from there if it wasn't successful. But it's your choice too, if you want to increase your chances, you could go medicated. That's the decision I'm trying to make at the moment - I'm nervous about taking the drugs (and having to travel to the clinic so many times during the treatment) but on the other hand the success rates are double the natural approach which is quite compelling. I'm still thinking about it.....
As for approx costs, all of the clinics post price lists on their websites so you can do a quick comparison. When I did it, they were all more or less in the same ballpark - somewhere around £700 for unmedicated IUI (PLUS the cost of the sperm which also varies from clinic to clinic - LWC is £400 a go, some of the others were much more expensive due to the shortage) and £1000 for medicated IUI (again, plus sperm costs). IVF is more like £3000-5000 per go (but has much higher success rate - about 40%) - although I don't think they would recommend you started with that as you're younger and have no known fertility problems. Hope this helps.....have a look at the HFEA website for lists of clinics in your area and you can then start to compare costs etc. 

JJ1 - can't believe your GP - sounds awful. There is only one doctor I will see at my local practice - she's new and quite young, compared to the others who are all male and in their 50s/60s and just not up to date at all.....can't imagine having told any of them what I was planning to do! Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started....

jovigirl - great to hear that Amber is better now. Sounds like you are having a tough time of it at the moment. Sorry to hear about your grandad. You are really lucky to have had grandparents around so long - my grandfathers died when I was 2 and 7, and both grandmothers within a year of eachother when I was at university - hmm, suppose that means we're not destined to live long in my family   
Hope things start to brighten up for you soon - sounds like you are due some good luck....

Well, not much to report for me - more blood tests this week and then the hycosy thing in December. 
Am off for coffee with a girl from DCN this afternoon - she's also thinking of starting tx early next year and wants to have a chat about it. And then I'm babysitting my niece and nephew this evening/tomorrow - getting in some practise!!

Have a lovely weekend and hello to anyone I missed...hard to keep track of us all,
Laura
x


----------



## Mazzzz

Felix, so sorry to hear your news - sending you a big   and hope you're doing ok hon.
Hollysox, glad counselling went well - sounds like you've got a nice counsellor. 
Jovigirl, pleased to hear Amber is on the mend - you must be so relieved. Sorry though to hear about your poorly Grandad and hope he makes a good recovery. Grandad's are so special - I was lucky to have both of mine till I was into my 20's and 30's and still miss them. Get well soon!
Laura, I'm just a few months older than you (38 in December) so know where you are coming from re. what treatment. I had IUI with clomid first time but then changed clinics who said they would only do natural cycles (up to 5 more) then look at options. Thing is, it's all extremely expensive and I have also considered IVF to increase chances, but the consultant said they wouldn't do that until I'd tried IUIs first. It's difficult - they are the experts and I undestand they don't want to risk their patients/clients having unnecessary multiple births, but at the same time it's not them who has to pay for these endless IUIs!
Jo, cost-wise it depends on which clinic you go to but my consultations were about £150 followed by £150 quid for a test to find out a bit more about my ovarian reserve. The rest of the bloods you can have done at your GPs for free I think. A natural IUI cycle at my clinic, using my own ovulation kits, costs £820 including donor sperm, but at the first clinic it was closer to £1300 but that was with clomid to stimulate follicle-production and scans to check follicle development. I know it can vary quite a bit from clinic to clinic but I'd say you'd be looking at roughly a grand a month for IUIs.  

Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday. I'm going to the gym then off to get some new clothes as some of my work skirts are too big now - before I started my diet they were too small and I seem to have missed the bit in the middle where they would have fitted just right - very annoying but a good excuse for some retail therapy!

Love to all

Maz xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mazzz - yes, it's hard isn't it? I got the impression my consultant would have done whatever I asked. Infact, she even asked me 'what treatment do you want?' before she'd explained anything! She said I had to decide myself re medicated vs natural IUI cycles, and although she did say she wouldn't recommend IVF before giving IUI a try, I think she would have gone along with it if that's what I had insisted on. The cynic in me would say that she doesn't care as long as I'm paying....

I think I will probably try at least one or two unmedicated IUIs before moving to medicated. And I've mentally set myself a limit of about 6 months and if nothing happens then (assuming I have IUI every month) then I will start to seriously consider IVF. Of course I might change my mind about that once I actually start, but I wanted to have some sort of plan in my mind at least....

Happy shopping! Having lost about a stone I'm also finding some of my clothes are too loose and look awful, but I want to lose another stone so am trying not to buy anything new just yet.....thought it might motivate me to lose more if I knew I could treat myself with a new wardrobe at the end of it  

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone - hope everyone is Ok and you have lots of nice plans for the weekend. I have to admit I am feeling a little down at the mo - sorry to be negative. I don't like the winter - suffer from mild SAD so it's not my fave time of the year. Also got a touch of the old PMT as   due on wed! Just been to Tescos to stock up on food (and wine!) and fed up of seeing so many happy couples! I'm sure not all of them are living in bliss but it got me thinking why have I not met anyone. I know a lot of the time it's the luck of the draw and you make your own luck etc but now and again do feel a bit sorry for myself! 
Do any of you feel the same way? I'm sure we all do from time to time. Anytips with dealing with these feelings!?

really looking forward to starting my treatment early next year but also feeling a little sad that I'm doing it on my own - well not on my own completely, but you know what I mean! 

Laura - just wondering how you joined DCN - I went on the website a while ago and couldn;t find the link to become a member? I would really like to meet with other women in the same situation. My friends are fantastic but as all of them have another half or have already got children, they obviously don;t completely understand what I'll be going through. have any of you other ladies met up with others in the same situation?

Anyway, I'll end my 'sorry for myself' post now and wish you all a really lovely weekend - I'm popping round to see my twin nephews later and they always cheer me up as they love spending time with their 'fun' aunt!!  

take care everyone katiexx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,
Katie - I know exactly what you mean, I regularly feel sorry for myself - expecially this time of year, nearing christmas - all you seem to see are happy couples and babies/children and ppl don't understand that although you appear to be happy on the outside, inside you are in bits. The only way I try to deal with these feelings is to have a good old cry and then try to concentrate on the good things in life. I'm really pleased that I could start treatment again straight away, but then worry how I will cope with the emotions again.

I think my cons initially thought about unmedicated but having had a delay to have a cyst removed, he dicided that I should start clomid, each month I ask him if there is anything more I can do - usually replies "unfortunately there isn't a pill that will make you 18 again !" then he decided that I should have injections too, don't know if there is anything else I can try if this doesn't work.

Mine cost £1500 for 10 vials of sperm, then £380 each month for IUI - I have my scans at the hosp, that they should charge me for but they've not sent me an invoice. 
Drugs are extra - again no invoice for injections !

Laura and Mazz - Well done on the weight loss - that's fantactic - I can't seem to shift anything - I'm cutting down and still putting weight on.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend with lots of nice things planned.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - wow, I wish I lived in the North East - certainly seems to be cheaper up there than down here/in London. £380 for IUI plus £150 for sperm - that's half what we have to pay in London....maybe I need to think about relocating 

Katie - sorry you're feeling a bit down today. Only natural with this miserable dark weather and I know exactly what you mean about all the happy couples. I had dinner/stayed over with two of my oldest friends last night. We all met at uni, they married eachother and now have 3 gorgeous children. Their middle boy is my godson and I love spending time with them all, but inevitably on my way back home I feel really sad that they have the life I want - huge house, solid relationship, lovely kids etc, whilst I'm going back to my empty flat on my own. I'm afraid I don't have a magic solution to these feelings though. I used to use the wine/chocolate remedy, but am trying to cut down on that to keep up the successful weight loss! So now I just have a bit of a cry and then try to remind myself that things could be a lot worse. And now I've actually started on the ttc journey I feel a lot better as at least I'm doing something about having my own family. Maybe not in the way I always hoped/dreamt, but it will still be a family. And who knows, Mr Right may still turn up one day....I live in hope 

Here's a link to the page of the DCN where you can join - it costs, but I think only £15 a year:
http://donor-conception-network.org/dcnmembers.htm

As well as the girl from there who I am meeting this afternoon (must go soon!) - I also had dinner with a friend of a friend who has a 3yr old through donor IUI, and is now pregnant with her second (through IVF that time). Was really good to get her thoughts on the whole thing from the perspective of someone who'd successfully conceived (took her 6 goes of IUI mind you....)

Maybe we should all try to meet up one of these days? Although would probably be quite difficult given that we live all over the country! I think the London girls from FF meet up every now and then - perhaps you could have a look on their thread and see if you wanted to meet up with some of them?

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

hey laura and roo - thanks for your posts - good to know i'm not the only one who feels this way! Seems like everyone I know is in a happy relationship at the mo apart from yours truly! However despite that, I've had loads of invites etc over xmas and new year so the festive season  should go with a swing even for a single gal like me! 

I would be up for meeting up with any of the gals on this thread, however as Laura said it could be tricky with all of us coming from around the country. Anyone got any ideas on this - perhaps london is an easy place for people to get too - to be honest I don't know where most of you live!   I'm on the south coast.

Anyway, take care everyone - I'm off to see the gorgeous take that boys in concert in 2 weeks time so I've got that to cheer me up at the moment!   

Katiexx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all and thanks for your support yesterday with my BFN.  Roo and Some1  how soon after the BFN did your AF arrive by the way?  I'm keen to start getting going again but I'm now on Day 30 of my cycle!  Did a/n test - negative - just to be sure!  Must be that pesky cyclogest delaying things.

Katie, I really do sympathise with the whole single thing.  Sometimes it all seems just so difficult doesn't it?  Thank goodness we now have this option open to us though - I'd hate to be feeling my time running out as well being sad about not having found love yet...  

I'm almost wondering about going back on a dating site, as it feels weird not even trying in that area of my life!  I have lost the drive to do that though I must admit.

Maz, I really love your idea of candle lit evenings in your pyjamas.  I think I'll do something similar.  Afterall what better excuse for spoiling ourselves than this whole tx business.  I went to the library and got a tonne of novels out so those will make excellent reading over these dark nights.

I'm starting to get rather nervous about Christmas and all the does that I'll have to hide my not drinking.  What are others doing about that?  I'm a bit tempted to have one glass of wine and just drink half (if that) of it.  People can't have a go at you for drinking slowly can they?

How's the 2WW going Dottie?  A week to go now!   

JJ1, well that GP sounds absolutely prehistoric!  Incredible isn't it?  I'm also waiting for my AF and hoping it's either tomorrow or Monday.   for us both.  Waiting, waiting, waiting.  It's difficult not to wish our lives away isn't it?

Jovigirl, so sorry to hear that your Grandad isn't well.  I hope he's doing better today.  for you both.  Good news on the Amber front - so pleased to hear she is on the mend.

Jo, so sorry you're having a tough time over the anniversary.  That must be really difficult.    I can't really add anything to the answers on costs and options, except to say good for you for getting going on this journey.  It's got to be so worth it hasn't it?

The whole thing about costs is interesting isn't it? It's so damn expensive and it does feel a bit unfair sometimes that if you have a DP/H you can get this on the NHS.  Oh well....

An on / off male friend of mine who I've not seen for ages (he's in Iraq) texted today to see if I was free the next time he visited and I wondered what was best to say!  I plumped for the truth, that I was not dating or drinking at the moment due to fertility treatment so I might not be much fun.  He responded to say that he was sorry I was having difficulties and when did I find out about the infertility?  A few tricky replies later I managed to explain that hopefully I didn't have a problem at all !  Boy it's difficult to explain sometimes isn't it?  It should be fun explaining it all to him when we meet up because I don't know about all of you but anyone that I've mentioned going it alone to has been utterly fascinated!

Sorry that's enough waffling.  Wishing you all a lovely evening and lots of   

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## Damelottie

Where did my funny story go It looks like I've gone nuts just posting some things lying on their backs laughing!!!


----------



## Marielou

New home ladies


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121025.0- this thread will now be locked


----------



## Roo67

Happy new home, never been the first to post !   

I apologise if anything wrong or missing - please pm and i will amend

Adelphi - just starting out, looking at DE in South Africa

Aweeze (Lou) - DIUI & Egg Share/DIVF, 2 m/c's     - 3rd Egg Share  -  Ellis born 2/10/07  

Belladonna (Donna) - DIVF/DICSI & FET, 1 m/c    - Inbetween tx at the mo.

CAREbear1 - DIVF - Oct 06 BFN    - going through adoption process   

charlottesweb - DIVF at Reprofit - hoping for ET in Dec/Jan  

dcon_blue - DIVF - just starting out. Considering Czech Republic 

Didi77 - just starting out, considering options

DottieP - 1st DIUI - BFN   2nd DIUI Jan 08 

Emma&Lottie (Emma) - DIUI - sticking around to be Auntie Emma! and considering options  

Felix42 - DIUI Nov BFN   2nd DIUI Dec 07  

going it alone (Sam) - DIUI - it's twins!  2 beautiful girls born 23/11/06      

Hollysox - DIUI & DIVF - 1 m/c    - 3   didn't make the thaw for FET July 07  .  Moving onto to DE at Reprofit Feb 08   

Jodie1d (Jo) - mummy to DD  from previous relationship. DI with known donor - now considering clinic route

Jen75 - 1 m/c   - First consultation for DIVF Feb 07  

JJ1 - DI with known donor, moved on to DICSI - 1st cycle BFP but     - 3rd DICSI   BFN 
.  

Jollyjo1608 - just starting out

Karen1975 - just starting out, considering options

Kimberley24 - DIVF - Nov 06   -  a little girl born 5/8/07  

Kylecat - just starting out,  LWC in new year  Feb/Mar 08 

Lara200 - DIVF - 2nd cycle Jan 07 - BFN   

jovigirl - Just starting out  

Lauris - just starting out, DIUI Jan 08   

Mazzzz - DIUI with Clomid - 3rd DIUI Sept 07   BFN         

Mickle - DIVF in Greece all BFN   - 4th DIVF Sept 07 -   

Mum2b1975 - appointment at Ninewells Oct 07   

rachella - just starting out, bloods done, HSG/LH to follow   

Roo67 - DIUI with Clomid - 6th cycle Nov 07    . Currently on 2WW Testing 20th Dec   

Sarahjoy - DIUI - mummy to DS  DIUI - Hannah born 29/11/07 

Sarahz DE - 2 m/c   - 3rd try, ET in Kiev June 07 - BFP but   

Sasha B - mummy to DD  - born 30.8.06.  Trying for number 2 in Jan 08 at Reprofit  

some1 - DIUI No.1 Nov 07 BFN   Currently on 2ww 

suzie.b - DIVF in Czech Republic - Dec 07  

wouldloveababycat - 2 m/c's    - Metformin & Clomid -


----------



## dottiep

Hi all & thank you for your words of welcome.

I can soooooo identify with feeling down at this time of year in singledom. I definitely feels like the time when you want someone to share things with.  I always spend quality time with my nephews & god children over xmas which is lovely but i do tend to come away with a bit of an empty feeling inside.  However I have to say that having started this journey I feel so much better about everything this year.  Will wait to see if I still feel so positive this time next week........test day saturday....

I'm only on day 9 of 2WW but have really sore boobs already & am analysing every single twinge (even wind!!) in my tummy.  It feels really early to have such AF symptons or am I reading it all wrong?? I haven't been out much this week but will need to keep busy next week or I'll go potty!!  

Was in Gap today buying some presents for friends little ones & found myself wandering around the newborn section...not sure if that's healthy or not......

Felix - I hope you're ok today??  sending you    

I've been considering the xmas party / alcohol question too.... not sure how many times I can get away with 'I'm driving'? Am actually considering not going to all the parties.  I suppose it depends on where you are in your cycle as to whether you have one slow one or not.....I specifically asked the clinic when I was injecting & was told NO alcohol. Wonder where you can get alcohol free wine - any ideas??

A few of you have also mentioned you are off caffeine - I wasn't aware I was supposed to stop tea & coffee - only have 2 a day on average - is this something your consultants told you??  Should I be worried??

Also, you've mentioned cyclogest - what is this? What does it do?  I haven't been prescribed this & just wondered if I should have been....

I can't really add much to the cost question - LWC around £950 for natural cycle & £1200 for medicated cycle I think..

I would be up for getting together at some point... London's obviously best for me.  Whilst my friends & family are all being really supportive I think the fact that we're all living the same thing means we can really understand much more deeply.  Weird communicating via this medium - be good to talk.

That's all for now - off to think about the wine I can't drink...

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi girls

Dottie  for the 2WW. Your symptoms sound promising!!

Re: I'd be up for a meet up but we are scattered across the country. There is a Lonodn girls TTC forum and Felix and I post there too, http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120875.15 and there is a meeting on Wed- you are more than welcome to come along just let Julie-Anne know - I've been twice and they are a great bunch, I was the only single person there but Felix is also coming this time - about 12 people go from all over the capital having iui/ivf etc, a few get pregnant every time (each time it has been the person sitting opposite me!!)

I know what you mean about baby clothes I have loads!!!!

I'm exhausted as I have been fundraising for my SCBU baby unit at Arsenal all day from 1130-2000 today but it was nice and I was with my close friend of 20 years who has been approved for adoption. The match steward was nice and gave us a seat in the club section to watch the match as well (not that I am a footie fan but might as well get in the spirit if you are there).

Zita West recommend cutting out caffeine or decreasing it to low levels - but all coffee contains differing amounts- so I thought easier to have 1 decaf a day then on the odd occassion I might not have the option if decaf (like today) one cup or a bar of choc won't be too bad. I do notice that my head spins if I have a cup of normal coffee.

I have never had IUI but with IVF always had cyclogest pessaries (which is artifical progesterone I think) or IM gestone- all my clinics would use it until 12 weeks.

Have a wonderful weekend folks
L x


----------



## Damelottie

I would love to meet up with you all. Am I allowed? I still think of myself as single to be honest. I suppose thats bad really but I think I always will unless we actually moved in together. Actually..... that really is bad!

OMG - those feelings you get sometimes - wasn't Bridget Jones brilliant about the smug married couples? So blooming true!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma of course you can you are one of the original single girls!!!

L x


----------



## Jollyjo1608

Couldn't agree more - it seems everywhere I look I see happy families!! My friend is ttc her 2nd and I know one day I'm going to have THAT conversation with her! It was so hard when she was pregnant with her DD and I'm dreading her telling me about baby no.2!

I have a rare blood group A -ive would this give me problems with sperm, could I have to wait even longer for a A -ive donor?

Wow it is expensive isn't it! Best not over spend at Christmas huh!!! 

Am going to get Christmas out of the way and then start looking into finding a clinic etc.

Thank you for all of you help!

    Jo xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo I'm A neg as well but my known donor is A pos - I didn't think that blood group was an issue for the donor matching ie: sperm but maybe with donor eggs maybe. I've had 3 ICSI's and it has never been addressed as an issue.
Here's the NICE guidance link http://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/index.jsp?action=byID&r=true&o=11456

In natural pregnancies husband blood groups isn't usually even screened for just mum's as it is her rhesus factor that indicates the need for Anti D injections.

All it means is that we as the negative person has to have anti D injections a few times during pregnancy, and when I m/c and needed an ERPC before 12 weeks (surgical intervention is a indication for it) needed anti D , and also if you m/c naturally (without surgery) after 12 weeks you need it.

My mother was A neg and my Dad O pos.

I had a bit of a meltdown this morning- AF arrived in the night, so I had been told monitoring cycle scan ring up on day 1, I asked the consultant about them being shut at the weekends in Harley St and he said that the Hammersmith Hospital cover the weekends, so i rang them and the IVF clinic was closed, so the operator paged a Dr who said that they close over the weekends and wouldn't do a scan at the weekend and it shouldn't make a difference anyway. I them rang my donor's partner in a sobbing state, and he suggested calling MY ICSI clinic, which I did as I know that they are open 365 days a year. I spoke to the Dr who diagnosed my Asherman's syndorme on hysteroscopy after my failed cycle- and asked should I go to them and get scanned, but he reassured me that day 1-3 would be fine, so I relaxed and will ring tomorrow to try and sort- but it made my mind up that I won't cycle next month as day 1 would be around Xmas Day and the panic I would get in getting daily bloods and scans, stimming, getting drugs etc. So if all is well will do it in Jan 08 and have a Sept/Oct baby hopefully!! My donor's partner was great though and reminded me that the Dr had said it didn't matter if it was a day or two out, he offered to ring my clinic and then rang me back afterwards and told me to go to the gym now.

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend!

JJ1 hope your trip to the gym was good, sorry about your panic earlier hope you're feeling better now  

Dottie, good luck for your 2WW hun.

I had a big moan to mum today, has been getting to me that any treatments seems so far away, think I am having a time is ticking on moment, sure most of you will relate and understand where I am coming from.  I wish with all my heart I was able to get moving with all this, I am ashamed to say am feeling rather sorry for myself at the moment, I want a baby so much it hurts, it's on my mind all the time and no matter how hard I try it just won't subside, its with me constantly.  On a plus note I have made a few enquiries and am hoping going to go on a course to learn Reiki, hopefully I can get this moving quite soon, I really need something positive to focus on at the moment.  I'll be sending oodles of   in your direction girls  

 to everyone

Love to all


xxx


----------



## Jollyjo1608

Thanks JJ1 for the advice! It was late when I posted but I should have thought about the question! Of course it won't matter with sperm. I could have met someone rhesus + after all. I m/c 2 years ago and had to have the anti-D injection in my bum! Luckily I have plenty of padding so it didn't hurt!!  

I'm getting the lecture from my Mum too. She wants to be a Nan. She has no idea I am thinking about the donor sperm option. Have any of you told your family?

 Jo xxx


----------



## dottiep

Jo - Yes I decided to tell my family.  I have a brother with 2 kids & a sister with none (her choice) - they are both very supportive of what I'm doing which is great. I lost my mum 4 years ago but have been talking to her photo quite a lot...she was quite old fashioned in her way & I'm not sure she would have approved!  My dad lives in France but he was in london last week (by coincidence) when I was going for insemination so has been very close through my emotional rollercoaster & has been great.
I suppose only you know your own family well enough to know how they will react but I would suspect that most people who love you & understand you would be supportive.

Dottie
x


----------



## Roo67

Jo - Yes I told my family too, I had been thinking about going it alone for quite a few years (but never thought I would have to   ) and had often discussed it with my mum and sister. They both try to be supportive but don't really understand the emotional heartache that comes with it. I was at my sisters last weekend when AF showed but couldn't really talk as her 5 yr old was around - she's not contacted me since. I think I have spent a lot of my life keeping people at arms length and now that I want some support they don't know how to give it to me. I know that if i ask for it they will be there.
The best support that I did have was from ppl I worked with - but now I've changed jobs it's not as easy.

JJ1 - hope you're feeling a little calmer now. When I had baseline scans my cons said best not to have it on day 1, day 2 or 3 was better.

Dottie - hope your 2ww is going ok - it's torture isn't it? 

jovigirl - how are you doing hun, I know exactly how you feel - I'm crying at the slightest thing at the mo, feeling that I'll never get my BFP and will end up an old childless spinster.

I would love to meet up with everyone - I know it will be difficult with us living all over the UK but I don't mind travelling to somewhere central. i could meet up with North Easties - but I think meeting with us single girlies would be more beneficial.

Hope you all had a good weekend

Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo  

Meeting up would be great!  So long as its somewhere with a train station I'd love to make it (I don't drive).  A single girl meet sounds great, would be lovely.

It's not long since my last post but have now booked my Reiki couse for next Saturday, now I have something to look forward to, yay!!!


----------



## Roo67

Thats great news jovigirl - let us know how you get on.

What do others think about a singles meet up in the new year ?

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Think I've missed a few posts on the old thread, so apologies if I miss anyone out!

Jo - I've told my mum and my two sisters and they've been really supportive. I was a bit worried that my mum was just being positive about it because she knew that's what I would want her to say, but I checked with my sister and apparently she's genuinely excited about it all   
At the end of the day it really depends on your relationship with your family. My dad died when I was young, and as a result I think we've always been a close family - so I pretty much knew they'd react well, and also I wanted them to be part of it from the very beginning. But all families are different  

JJ1 - gosh, that all sounded a bit stressful. Hope you're feeling more relaxed now it's all sorted out!

jovigirl - sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down. The reiki course sounds great though - definitely a good idea to have something to focus on.

Roo - I know exactly what you mean about keeping people at arms length. It's really hard asking for help when you're used to being independent isn't it? The friend of a friend I met who had a 3yr old through donor conception said that was the biggest lesson she had to learn - that it's OK to ask for and accept help, and that if you don't, you'll never get through it alone. So I guess we all need to get better at not trying to cope with everything ourselves.  Hopefully your new colleagues will soon become as supportive as the old ones...

Meeting up in the New Year would be great. I'm guessing a Saturday or Sunday would be best - perhaps we could meet for lunch somewhere? Not sure where everyone is, but Central London (near a station) probably the best option? If we plan far enough ahead, we should be able to find a date which works for us all - what do you think - Jan or Feb sometime?

Anyway, just watching X Factor repeat (missed it last night) and then getting early night as was babysitting last night/today and am completely exhausted...my nephew was up at 6am this morning  

Hope you're all having a lovely Sunday evening, wish there was no work tomorrow!

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Count me in.   

Lunch one weekend sounds like a plan...........

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - just off to bed so thought I'd send a quickie post! Its assembly monday morning so got to be in early to settle those hyper children! 

Jo - just to let you know that I told my family of my plans right from the start - we are a really close family and it wouldn't have felt right keeping it all to myself. Mum and dad have been great and are really excited about more grandchildren! My sister is very supportive too- she spent many years trying to concieve due to endometriosis and ended up having IVF treatment at the ARGC in London. It worked first time and she now has twin boys! In fact my mum will probably come to a lot of my appointments with me - I am very lucky I have such great support and love behind me. 

I am happy to meet up - sounds like fun! I don't live in London but I can get there in 70 mins on the train. Jan or feb sounds good to me - sure we can find a time when we are all free. Just feel a bit sorry for people like you Roo who live in the north east. Not sure where is half way between London and you!! I should know, as I'm a geography teacher!! 

Anyway girls - keep positive - we'll all get there in the end  

Katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jo - I haven't told my Mum about trying to conceive any of my treatments, m/c etc I think she'll be fine, but she is elderly and partially disabled, I know she wanted granchildren as she knitted boxes of baby clothes for me years ago- all still in tissue paper in boxes at her house waiting for me! I was going to tell her last New Year's Eve when I would have been 12 weeks but never got there.
My Dad died 2 1/2 years ago, I remember when he was dying thinking should I tell him what I wanted to do but then didn't, but a clairvoyant has since told me he approves - I had booked to go to a known donor conception weekend that Lisa Saffron was running about the ins and outs, legal side etc the weekend after he died, but in fact it was cancelled. 

I have told a few close friends some know my donor is going to be the father, others know I am having IVF but think I am using clinic sperm donor- just the assumption they came to, so I left it.  My donor and his partner are my main sources of support and a few friends. 4 people know at work - 2 are close collegaues.

I'd be up for a single girls meet up next year- and live in Central / North London.
L x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies...hope everyone is doing ok ?  I haven't had a chance to catch up with all your news cos there seems to be a lot happening right now on here !

I just wanted to say hello and to welcome the new names on the thread   Also, to send those of you on the 2ww lots of good luck and positive vibes....enjoy being PUPO and I pray it turns into a BFP for you all        

I have finally got it sorted out what to do about my drugs...the doc in Reprofit says I can use my drugs I have left over from my cancelled tx and he will just send me the depot injection and the prednisolone I have begged him for through the post    He will be sending my treatment plan very soon, maybe with the drugs probably...It is all beginning to feel real now....but still miles away....if you know what I mean  

Anyway, take care everyone, sorry this is just a short post....
 for you all xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox you are so organised.  My GP prescribed me the pred on a NHS prescription, but it is cheap anyway but some pharmacies round here charged me 60 pounds extra for a private prescription regardless of the drugs.

Hope that you all had a good day.  I have had a stressful day but over now and I got scanned, at 0830 rang the Harley St office only to find that there is no scanning lady there today as she was on holiday and the sec wasn't sure if someone else was coming to the scans, so I asked what should I do, she said she'd find out and get back to me. I was on my wa to work so called her back when I got there, then she said she'd emailed the cons who is at another hospital today! - but then she said to call the Hammersmith Hosp and see if they could scan me (not very conveniant for me top go from North to West London and be at work!), so after waiting ages on the phone I got an appt for this afternoon. I called the other office back and told her what I was doing.  I went to my own blood lab and had my bloods done, told my Director of Nursing I had to leave early, as we were doing something and were supposed to be meeting later afternoon, booked a cab to get me there.  
Then I was in the cab and the sec called me back and said the consultant had emailed her back to say I could be scanned tomorrow, but I said I was on my way to HH now, so got scanned.  Then I asked the lady when do I need the next one, again the lady didn't know but went and then said Fri or Mon, so I booked for Friday in Harley St- it has shown me that I am not emotionally strong enough to cycle over Xmas, when there will be hiccups with blood labs, pharmacies reduced services etc and also that I couldn't do it with the Hammersmith and the satelite clinic, I need the reassurance of a service 24 hours a day and comprehensive 7 day a week service.

I also rang Zita West's clinic to book a hypnotherapy session and the usual lady has left )I have found her on google as she has set up on her own- but I booked a slot with another practitioner there.

My donor (who isn't feeling too well at the moment, his partner said he thought that the vitamins I put him on gave him the cold, but the man has been taking them for a year!!) and his partner are coming to stay for the next few days as working in London.

Take care
Felix see you on Wed at the London meet (we have the same name by the way!!)
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,

JJ1 - You seem to have had a really stressfull time the last couple of days, I don't blame you for not cycling over christmas. I will have a problem if this one doesn't work as the next one may be my last IUI and will probably be due basting on 31st Dec - not great timing. Will have to ask cons if ok. from your previous posts I'll bet you'll get spoilt from your donors partner. 

Hollysox- Glad you got your meds sorted out ok

Birmingham is a place that a group of us who are all scattered around the country sometimes meet up but I don't mind a weekend in London. I have friends that I can stay with - Is there anyone else from the North ?

Hope you all had a good start to the week

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi everyone - hope your weekends were ok?

I've not had a great day - am on day 11 of 2WW but started to bleed thismorning.  Have had sore boobs & twinges for a few days but wasn't sure if it was AF or other symptons.  Without putting anyone off their dinner, it didn't look like fresh blood - has anyone else experienced this??

I am always regular on a 28 day cycle & not due for another 5 days
I called the clinic & they said it was either AF come early or something called implantation bleed, which I'd never heard of.  Apparently this can last a couple of days & is quite common.  She said it could be a really good sign but I have period like pains - not sure what to think     
Anyone else had this happen?

Dottie
x


----------



## Roo67

Sorry that you're having a rough time - I've not had any bleeding in 2ww so can't really help. As the clinic said it could be implantation bleeding so   for a positive result. It's too early to test yet to get an accurate result.
Sending you    and  

Roo x


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

Blimey, it is so busy on here these days!

Firstly, Felix so sorry it was a bfn for you hun.  I was really hoping that you were going to be the one with the lucky dice 

Roo - how are you doing?  are you cycling again straight away?  I really identify with what you said about others just not understanding the whole ttcing experience.  People who haven't been through it just don't seem to get it do they?  I will be seeing my best(?)friend tomorrow - I haven't seen/talked to her since before my IUI, she knew all about it and to be honest I'm really quite upset that she hasn't supported me at all    Can't quite decide whether to talk to her about it or just gloss over it, I'm quite cheesed off that she has been telling her friends/family all about me but hasn't been there when it counts - I think she just doesn't understand  

Jollyjo and dottiep - welcome to the thread!  

dottiep - that bleeding sounds like it could be an implantation bleed - the timing is spot on (I think it is usually around 6-12 days after ovulation - it is caused by the embryo burrowing into the walls of the uterus to get nice and cosy).  Sending you loads of    

Hollysox - I am glad that your counselling appointment went well and hope you are enjoying your days off and getting lots of christmas shopping done!   I haven't done any of mine yet - think I am going to start panicking soon! 

Jovigirl - reiki sounds good - I did an indian head massage course a few years ago and I'm sure it was just as therapeutic to give as to receive, hope you really enjoy it - and so glad to hear that Amber is recovering well.

Mickle - big   for you hun - missing you xxx

Katie - I know what you mean about the Christmas blues (  ).  I love christmas but it makes me sad every time it comes round and I think about all the things I wanted to have happened since last christmas that haven't (does that make sense  ).  I'm a sad sack anyway  - I always burst into tears when I decorate my tree and turn the lights on for the first time.   

JJ1 - well, your day sounded very stressful, hope you are relaxing a bit now.  I think you're right about not ttcing over christmas - it'll probably do you loads of good to just chill and enjoy it so that you are refreshed and ready with a lucky dice in your pocket for the new year  .  Your donor's claim that the vits you gave him made him ill made me  !!

Sarahjoy - haven't seen you on here for a while - does this mean your baby is here?  Can't wait to hear the news!

Lauris - you were asking about med/unmed IUIs.  My clinic have said 3 unmed to start with, then review and maybe go medicated for 3, then IVF.  I think every clinic is different though - I had a consultation at a different clinic a year ago and they wanted me to go straight to IVF - the consultant actually said to me that it was a more efficient use of donor sperm - so beware - clinics may not necessarily be thinking about what is best for you personally.

I am definitely up for a single girls meet up - I think we might all need to wear name badges though or I will be totally confused !   I am in the Midlands so wherever we meet it shouldn't be too far for me.

Thanks everyone for all your support on my last cycle, it means so much.  I was ok until AF arrived then I had a really tearful day.  Am hoping to do IUI number 2 next week depending on when I ovulate - if it is day 12 like last month I won't be able to cycle because it will be a sunday and my clinic is closed    - keeping my fingers crossed that I can hold off til Monday.  Gone into overdrive trying to do everything I can to help this cycle work - drinking pineapple juice, eating 5 brazil nuts, loads of protein, mug of hot milk every night, at least 5 fruit & veg a day on top of everything I was already doing last cycle - think I'm going to end up being the size of a house!!

Right - time for a nice hot bath then a nice mug of hot milk - told you I was a sad sack!!

Some1

xxx


----------



## Jollyjo1608

I have heard of implantation bleeding before and I think it is quite common. I didn't get it but a friend of mine did. 
Pregnancy symptoms and af symptoms are ssoooo similar, I was so shocked when I got a + pg test as I had thought I was coming on as I had af pains!

Thanks for replies in regard to tell or not to tell family. I have discussed it with a few close friends but don't think I will say anything to my parents until I know what I am doing. One very helpful "friend" who I thought was a close friend told me I was being selfish apparently children need 2 parents!!! Needless to say she is happily married with 2 lovely kids! Some people just haven't got any idea have they!!!!    

Hope everyone's Monday was OK for a Monday!!!

    Jo xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

It really is getting busy on here, difficult to keep up with everyone too - so apologies if only a few personals this eve....

Dottie - hope it's implantation bleeding. Keeping my fingers crossed for you....we could do with a BFP before Christmas to give all us single girls hope.... 

JJ1 - that all sounds very stressful. Hope the rest of this cycle is much smoother. I've also decided not to start tx over Christmas. When I went for my consultation, I said I was due to ovulate (I'm pretty regular) on or around Christmas Eve, and she said they were open, and on Boxing Day too - only closed Xmas Day. But I just couldn't face the stress of it over Christmas - much rather relax and enjoy a few days with family and get this whole roller coaster started in the New Year   

Some1 - thanks for the comments re medicated vs natural. Doing a couple natural, then medicated, then IVF sounds like it makes sense and gives you somewhere to go (if you see what I mean - if you start with IVF and it doesn't work, then what?). I understand why a clinic would push you to medicated/IVF sooner - more money for them, and better success rates to show off (I'm so cynical!) - just so hard to know what's best for me. Am pretty sure I will try at least once unmedicated, but let's see if I change my mind before January when I'm due to start....the higher success rates for medicated are quite compelling....

So, shall we start suggesting dates for a meet? I've seen on some threads you can do a sort of poll thing - does anyone know how to set that up? Then we could all vote for the best date in Jan/Feb and go from there...

Right, must get to bed, off to Finland (again   ) tomorrow so need to get a good night's sleep tonight

Laura
x


----------



## sarahjoy

Morning all,
it is busy on here at the moment!
No news my end, everything feels its moved down a bit (TMI), and am plodding round like an elephant.  Due date officially Saturday, Jack was eight days late so who knows.  He's in nursery next three days, so am looking forward to putting my feet up - shouldn't moan though, know how lucky I am.  Most people are guessing its going to be a boy for some reason, meanwhile I've only got girls names sorted!

Welcome Jo and Dottie - Dottie, I had implantation bleeding in my first two pregnancies (but not this one), and was sure AF had arrived at the time, so if the bleeding doesn't develop into anything heavier maybe your luck is in!  Symptoms are so hard to read, AF/pregnancy symptoms so similar, hopefully test day will give good news.

Felix - sorry about your BFN

Would love to meet up, but chances of me travelling anywhere beyond south coast are zero.

Sarah


----------



## dottiep

Feeling pretty down today - bleeding turned quite full on overnight & today.   Think it's true AF.  They tell me to wait & test on sat anyway but the pains feel like normal period pains.  My first experience of this & feeling quite deflated & empty.  Will look forward to a nice glass of wine on sat night but not a consolation.
As this cycle is all over the place & next will be xmas week, a bit depressed that have to wait another 8 weeks before I can try again.
Don't understand why AF arrived so early as not happened for over 10 years!  I will have to wait & speak to clinic next week.

Hope everyone ok.  Not sure how to do the voting thing .. will wait & respond.

Dottie
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey dottiep - sorry to hear that you think AF has arrrived. However - I've read that people have tested positive despite thinking that they had their AF. So you never know. Take care of yourself and let us know any further news, katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - so sorry to hear it looks like a no for you this month - but as Katie says, don't give up hope yet - sending you lots of positive vibes    
I haven't started my tx yet, but I can only imagine how hard it's going to be each month waiting to see if it's worked. Hope you've got some friends/family around to support you at this difficult time.

Quiet on here today, hopefully someone who knows how to do the voting thing will respond in the next day or two and we can set up a vote for best weekend to meet in Jan/Feb. Would be lovely to put faces to names (or even pseudonyms as I guess not everyone posts using their real name?   )

Take care,
Laura
x

(that is my real name!)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie so sorry can only empathise how you are feeling.  Xmas is an awful time to be starting and seems thatn Santa is bringing us all AF- there will be a few of us going for it at the end of Jan.

My FSH was 10.5 today (disaster !!!) plus the lab have lost my HIV, Hep B and C request forms from the GP!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

OH JJ1 and Dottie    . Not good days for you both xxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Another quickie from me! My laptop is bust and so I'm on the PC in Ellis's room at the mo and he doesn't settle well in here at the mo 

I'd be up for a meet! I'm in Oxfordshire so I'm fairly central in the south so anywhere should be relatively easy for me. I'd rather not have to go into London but not that bothered if I have to! 

The voting thing is quite simple. You just start a new thread by selecting "New Poll" instead of "New Post. It's probably best to do it in the voting board and post a link to it here.

Ellis had his first jabs yesterday. I cried when I saw the pool of tears in his eyes  - we're fine now though. 

Hopefully back more regularly soon. 

Lou
X


----------



## Roo67

Morning Ladies,

I came across a thread last night when looking at 'unread posts since last visit'

New thread titled 'single parents' didn't post at the time and now I cannot find it anywhere, if this is our new thread to make it easier to find - I don't think its working  

Hope you all have a good day
Catch up soon

Roo x


----------



## Roo67

Hopefully this has worked - a link to vote for which weekend to meet up.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121473.0


----------



## aweeze

Roo67 said:


> I came across a thread last night when looking at 'unread posts since last visit'
> 
> New thread titled 'single parents' didn't post at the time and now I cannot find it anywhere, if this is our new thread to make it easier to find - I don't think its working


No, this is a new thread within the babydust boards primarily for single women who are already parents. Of course, all are welcome - it's just a place for thoses who want to discuss lone parenting issues where it might not upset those still trying to conceive. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121465.0

The new home that you are all looking for (I assume either new board or sub-board) is under discussion by the admin team. We will be advised when a decision has been reached. Be assured however that it is on their agenda for consideration.

Lou
X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Quiet on here this week - is everyone out Christmas shopping or something?  

Thanks Roo for doing the voting thing for the meet up in Jan/Feb - come on everyone, get your votes in and then we'll work out where to meet up!

A question for you (not sure if I should post here or if one of the other threads might help?):
So, last month was the first time I'd ever really monitored my cycle. I didn't get on with the temperature taking at all (think I have a dud thermometer as my temp was consistently lower than it should have been and I never got a spike) but I did detect LH surge on day 14 using the pee sticks. So far so good, an almost text book 28 day cycle in fact. But then this month I've tested from day 10 to today (day 17) and no sign of LH surge. I'm using the Clearblue digital tests (with the smily face) and have been testing first thing in the morning (anywhere from 5-8am depending on when I wake up....I'm not a good sleeper and often wake at 5....)
Any ideas? Does this month's lack of surge mean I didn't ovulate, or I just didn't pick it up?

Am a bit concerned because if I go with unmedicated IUI in January I'll need to be sure I can get the timing right with the surge. 

Any thoughts would be most appreciated!

Hope you're all having a good week - hurrah it's Friday tomorrow so practically the weekend  
Laura
x


----------



## some1

Hello Laura

Are your cycles always 28 days? Could you be having a longer cycle this month?  What's your cervical mucus like?! Very personal question I know , but it does give you lots of clues!  If it is at all stretchy you are very unlikely to have ovulated, whereas if it is thick and sticky you probably have, if it is 'lotiony' you are probably still on the build up to ovulation.

Temping is a bit fiddly, but again it gives you lots of information (particularly in building up a picture of the pattern of your cycle prior to actually going for tx).  I have been doing it for 18 months now (again evidence of what a sad case I am! )  Important points are - you need to have a special fertility thermometer (one that goes to 2 decimal points), you have to do it first thing every morning (preferably at the same time), before you even move!! and you need to take your temp at the same spot in your mouth (temps can differ by up to .5 degrees in different parts of your mouth!! Try it, its quite freaky!)

Right, that's the end of my lecture   (and I predict you will get your surge tomorrow morning!)

Some1

xx


PS Lou - great to hear from you - Ellis looks gorgeous 
   Roo - thanks for sorting the poll


----------



## some1

Oh and ...

Ladies, I think we should start blowing each other lots of bubbles!!!  I made everyone's bubbles end in zero last week and most of them haven't changed since  !!

Think I am in a bit of a bossy mood tonight - sorry everyone!  

Some1
xxx


----------



## some1

Dottiep - just seen your post about AF arriving, so sorry hun  

Some1
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks some1 for your thoughts. My cycles (I've only been counting for 4 or 5) have been between 27 and 31 days - although the 31 days was in a month when I was travelling long haul every week and I think it messed things about a bit, because the rest were all 27, 28 or 29 days. 

The mucus has gone to thick and sticky now, so I think I have already ovulated - it was more stretchy earlier in the week so I was totally expecting to get the surge Mon/Tues - which would have been day 14/15) but the Clearblue didn't pick anything up. Maybe I need to test in the evening as well as the morning?

I'll give it one more try tomorrow morning (will be day 1 and if not, I think I'll give up for this cycle and try again in December. Then depending on the outcome, guess I should discuss with the clinic whether to opt for medicated cycles instead so as to be more sure I'm timing the IUI right. I don't want to spend £1000 and invest lots of emotional energy into it, only to find I can't time it right  

Weird about different parts of your mouth being different temperatures - I'll have to get a proper thermometer and give it a try!

Laura
x

PS I always forget about bubbles, I'll try to be more diligent in blowing some soon


----------



## some1

Laura - have you seen the 'anyone using donor sperm' thread - a similar thing has just happened to Kehlan missing her surge and someone has suggested that she should test evening and morning.

I test all hours of the day (I did confess a while ago to being an OPK addict) and even sketch little pictures of the control and test lines into my fertility notebook !!   (my surges seem to be really short) - my obsession is just getting into top gear now as I am on day 9 and really hoping not to ovulate on Sunday (when clinic is shut).

I think I am revealing a little bit too much of my nuttiness at the moment - maybe I should   !

Some1
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

wow - you are serious about it some1 - now I feel my post it note approach is rather insufficient  

I think I will try evening and morning next month (must order some cheaper tests from the Internet - those Clearblue ones are pricy and only give you 7 tests...) and see how that goes

I'll have a look on the other thread too - thanks for the hint

Laura
x

PS going to blow lots of bubbles now....!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ok, so how do I blow more than one bubble at a time? I'll be here all night otherwise....!


----------



## Damelottie

aweeze said:


> Roo67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came across a thread last night when looking at 'unread posts since last visit'
> 
> New thread titled 'single parents' didn't post at the time and now I cannot find it anywhere, if this is our new thread to make it easier to find - I don't think its working
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is a new thread within the babydust boards primarily for single women who are already parents. Of course, all are welcome - it's just a place for thoses who want to discuss lone parenting issues where it might not upset those still trying to conceive. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121465.0
> 
> The new home that you are all looking for (I assume either new board or sub-board) is under discussion by the admin team. We will be advised when a decision has been reached. Be assured however that it is on their agenda for consideration.
> 
> Lou
> X
Click to expand...

How come that one got set up and not the others?

I hope they will consider keeping us all together. It'll be very difficult, if not impossible, if we're all apread around like that


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Laura - I was told to test at lunchtime. I collect 4 specimens a day starting at teatime and then only testing the 4th one (lunchtime) until I get a positive, then to test backwards until get negative so then can pinpoint fairly acurately when LH started.
I think I read somewhere that first thing in the morning is not advised as urine too concentrated or something  I charted my temp for a few cycles and did detect spike, but my sleep is so disturbed in the past few months that I don't think it would be accurate so have given up - (that and I keep forgetting ) 

Lou  - Ah that makes sense - din't think they would give us our own thread without telling us  
Glad you and Ellis are doing well.

Some1 - I'll start and blow more bubbles too - it's really nice when you notice that you've got extra.

 JJ1, Emma, Dottie, Katie and everyone else - hope you're all ok

I'm now on CD 12 today, got scan tomorrow and am expecting LH surge then too, so hopefully basting will be Sat night, then will be back on   2ww. Side effects this cycle have been much worse than normal, worsening insomnia and mega hot flushes. I think it is because I've had 2 months back to back with injections and normally should have a break inbetween. I've told a few of my new work colleagues and they have been brilliant - so should have a lot more support this time around.

Get voting for meet up date and blowing bubbles  

Roo xx

3 new post since I started mine !!
I don't think that you can blow more than one bubble at a time.
I agree Emma - hope they keep us together.
I've bought cheap tests from internet - do work but need to look really closely to see 2nd line, if I'm in doubt then I also do a clearblue.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Roo - clearly I need to get more serious about the testing. I just read on another thread (IUI girls TTC) that you should test around 2pm and definitely after 11am...so I'm going to try that next month (could be a bit tricky with work though - visions of me disappearing into ladies loos on a regular basis with tests hidden up sleeve etc....!)

good luck with the basting at the weekend

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Yup thats what I do laura   I've found myself clock watching as to when I could pee leaving at least 4 hours inbetween. the things we do - but will all be worthwhile in the end.

Bit worried about scan tomorrow - hope there are lots of juicy follies. (well 2 or 3 would do !)

Roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, and leaving 4 hours inbetween is pretty difficult if you're also trying to drink lots of water (I read somewhere that's supposed to be important so have been trying to improve diet and increase water intake...but find myself needing to pee rather too often!)

Good luck for tomorrow's scan, wishing you lots of lovely follies   

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - just a quick one tonight - only just got in from school - some dull certificate evening! I am sick and tired of staying late at that place. Oh well, next year will be much more about me - my needs will come first and they'll just have to do without me!! 

Anyway, will write a longer message tommorrow as knackered tonight. Just going to visit the voting forum to vote for our weekend meet up. Can;t wait to meet you all, hope you're all having a lovely evening, love katiex


----------



## some1

Laura - I 've got into the habit of testing my first 2 morning wees - a couple of cycles ago I had a total negative at 7am followed by a really strong positive at 8am!  (apparently the LH hormone is produced in the morning so sometimes first morning wee misses it !)

Some1
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks some1 - sounds like that may be where I am going wrong. I test at about 5am because I always wake then needing to pee....must have small bladder or something  
Guess I need to leave it at that time and wait until later in the morning after I've got up properly
Shall put that into practice in December...

Laura
x


----------



## Mazzzz

Here you are! I've been really busy with parents' evenings etc this week and was wondering why there weren't any notification emails from FF - and all this time you've been in another new home! Glad I found you - have four pages to catch up so will write more soon. Meetup would be great - I'm in Manchester so not quite as North as Roo. 

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

So sorry I have been awol for a few days, been busy and my donor and his partner have been staying for a few days since Monday.  Also hectic at work - all I can say no inpt beds in north London if anyone (adults or children) get sick! 

Last night it was the London Girls TTC meet up- Felix so nice to meet you, but didn't really get to chat much.  I really hope your IUI goes well at LWC .

Lou- so nice to hear from you and Ellis- what a cutie in his photo!!

rE: ovulating - we don't nec do it every month, and the only real way to tell is bloods and scans - if you had a progesterone around day 21 it would tell you.  If you had scans you would need to see the ovaries before ovulation and after.  I had a 28 day cycle but would ovulate on the smiley faces around cd18.  Best of Luck

Felix- Hope that your IUI goes well and the appt was ok today.

Roo- Hope that the scan and basting goes well on Sat.

I have a scan tomorrow afternoon- hoping that it is goes smoothly!!

Take care
L x


----------



## aweeze

Emmalottie said:


> How come that one got set up and not the others?
> 
> I hope they will consider keeping us all together. It'll be very difficult, if not impossible, if we're all apread around like that


What others? I thought it was a board (like the L & G Board) or sub-board you were after not just new threads?

A new board is a big consideration for the admin team and there are many things that they are currently working on in addition - they are considering your request.

The single parents thread was something that the birth clubs moderator decided to create as there are other single parents including those that have become single since tx that don't post here with us already. As with the L & G board, I'm sure that if a single womens board is created, the parenting thread would be moved there keeping us all together.

Laura - bubble blowing is one at a time- you just have to sit and click like fury!!!!

Lou
XX


----------



## Damelottie

Oh yes, that would be great if that thread then came across to a new sub board as well. Then all us bossy aunties can keep an eye on everybody  
Such a georgous piccie of Ellis. I LOVE seeing the pictures. Has anybody heard from Kimberley recently?

I voted in the poll but along with the others its really doesn't matter to me which date it is. It would be so nice to meet up  

Hope appt today went well Felix

Emma x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,

JJ1 - how did your scan go?

I had mine at lunchtime - lining ok but lead follie only 16mm so have to continue on injections over the weekend or until get LH surge. Was hoping for better news - so no basting for me tomorrow  but does mean that I can watch SCD and Xfactor without any interruptions  

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## some1

Well, guess what happened to me after my post last night!  OPK negative at 7am, but positive at 8am!!! (really had to squeeze it out before dashing off to work though - sorry tmi  )  So, off for basting tomorrow morning (I am soooo relieved that I can get treated this month - was really worried I was going to ovulate on Sunday) - can't believe I am going to be back on the 2ww rollercoaster so soon - starting to feel a bit  

Roo - hope your follies grow over the weekend and we can be 2ww buddies again!

Felix - any news?

JJ1 - how did your scan go?  sending you    

Hello Mazz   was wondering where you had got to!

Hello to everyone else as well !  Hooray for the weekend!

Some1
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

some1- Best of luck with your basting tomorrow.

Roo- another day or two to cook- the two of you on 2WW madness!!

I had my scan and my lining was 2 mm thicker I have my next 3 scans booked  Tues being the next.

revulation some kits say to use the early morning urine and other say it doesn't matter.

Take care- glad it is Fri
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, I'm glad it's Friday too! Busy weekend this weekend as have to go Xmas shopping tomorrow morning, then babysitting my niece and nephew up in North London for the afternoon/overnight, then back home Sunday morning to meet some old friends for early Christmas lunch in a local pub. Gosh, making me tired just thinking about it  

Glad your scan went OK JJ1. 

Roo - sorry to hear the follies aren't behaving themselves, hope things improve over the weekend. Good luck!

Some1 - that's convinced me to test later in the morning next month (will be my last 'trial' month before tx goes live - scary stuff!). Hope the basting goes smoothly tomorrow, we'll all be here to help you stay sane through the 2WW  

Have a very happy weekend everyone
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - thank god it's friday! Really need a rest this weekend - been so hectic at work! Feel loads better than I did earlier on in the week. Good old AF has arrived and the PMT has disappeared - hooray! hope we are all well - Roo and some1 - good to hear that you are nearly ready for your next attempt - all my fingers crossed for you. JJ1 - pleased that you scan went well.

How are you felix - haven't heard from you for a while? Mazz - sounds like you've been busy - a teacher's work never ends, eh?!!!   have you decided to go for it again this month or wait until the new year?

Lauris - hope all went well in snowy finland - are you back home again? I have also used the OPK kits last month and despite testing at all hours of the day I couldn't detect an LH surge. I did use the cheapy kits though!! Will have another go this month. I drink loads of water and tea so I reckon my urine is way too diluted! 

Hi to everyone else too - lou, dottie, emma lottie, jollyjo, jovigirl! (sorry if I've left anyone out!)

Got my forms from the LWC yesterday so going to fill them out over next few days. had more blood tests this morning - CMV, thyroid, hepatitis etc so we'll see how they come back. Pretty geared up now for the new year, very excited to be starting on this journey! 

Off to see my friend and her new baby in bournemouth tommorrow - then going to make a start on the crimbo shopping  now I've been paid - take care all   - love katiex


----------



## dottiep

Hello ladies,

Finally arrived at test day today - BFN I'm afraid. Ive been bleeding for 5 days so I think I knew it wasn't an implantation bleed.  Still gutting to see just the one blue line.  Had a few tears   
I'm frustrated as I won't be able to start again until end Jan as am off to Barbados for New Year for a couple of weeks - I know I shouldn't complain!!! It's probably just what I need.  Just worried that I'll be 43 by then & my clocks ticking very loudly!

Some1 - sending you     for today.  Best of luck
Roo - hope you follicles have a growth spurt over the weekend - here's hoping you'll be joining Some1 on the 2WW!
JJ1 - glad scan went well & next ones ok too
Katie - I remember reading the forms about a million times - putting pen to paper makes it real somehow! Exciting journey ahead of you
Felix - not heard from you - are you ok

Sorry if I've missed anyone - have a relaxing weekend & hope your xmas shopping is fruitful.  Looking forward to a confirmed meet date in the New Year.

Dottie
x


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi all,
quick post to say that Hannah arrived on Thursday evening, two days early.  Very straightforward labour at home, still bloody painful though.  She's 7lbs 6oz, didn't sleep at all last night so am knackered, have to be on constant Jack alert as he wants to smother her with kisses.
Hope you all get as lucky as I've been soon,
Sarah


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah 
Congratulations on the birth of Hannah can't wait to see a picture. Take care and enjoy your bundle of joy sounds like Jack is being a protective big brother.



L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie so sorry to hear of your negative result can only empathise with the feelings of disappointment- I cried for days last time and ran off to Ireland to my friend!  The break in Barbados sounds like the perfect destresser before the next cycle- I hope to be doing it ( short protocol IVF) around the 22nd of Jan as well so maybe we'll be 2ww madness buddies!!


Sarah - How was the basting?   for your 2WW

Take care 
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Morning Ladies,

DottieP - sorry that its a BFN this time, enjoy the rest in Barbados (you lucky thing), you'll come back refreshed ready to start on the rollercoaster again.

Sarah - congrats on the birth of Hannah - looking forward to seeing piccies.

Some1 - hope basting went well - hopefully I'll be joining you on the 2ww in the next couple of days.

Have a great weekend everyone

Roo x


----------



## Felix42

Hello all and sorry I've been awol for a while.  It's been one of those weeks and I didn't even pick up on the new home for the thread!  I think it's going to take me a while to pick up on everyone's news.  

I'm on Day 3 of Stims for IUI and trying to do the old water and milk drinking big time! Might buy a new hot water bottle too for toasty follies.

Wishing everyone well and apologies for no personals.  I will catch up properly next time I promise!

In the meantime, wishing everyone lots of    and  
Love Felix xx


----------



## Hollysox

Just popped on quickly as need to be back out to work very soon....

Sarah....congatulations on the birth of little Hannah (that's the name I want for my little girl...should I ever get one  )  Well done though and enjoy every second     

Dottie...I was sorry to read of your BFN hun   I know how you feel only too well....   That holiday will do you the world of good    Look after yourself....

Felix...are you awash with water and milk ?  Good luck with the stims hun and hope there are some lovely follies forming in there as we speak    

Just seen the time so gotta run...

Take care and hi to anyone I've not mentioned


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, so sorry to hear of your BFN.  Lots of     for you.  A lovely holiday sounds like just what you need.  Lots of chilling out and fun.  Lots of women have BFPs well into their 40s and altho the stats for assisted fertility aren't so good the older we get, that includes people who (sadly) have pre-existing conditions and have been trying for years (which I'm guessing you haven't).  Stats are just that and there's no telling when we're going to be the lucky ones.  Try to keep positive hun.  I know it's not always easy but I'm sure a BFP will be waiting for you when you're nicely chilled back from your holiday.

Felix xx


----------



## Jollyjo1608

Hi ladies,
Have been out tonight with friends and I thought before I went to bed I would pop on and say hi!! 
Been a really busy week at work and home. Roll on Christmas, my company are great, we shut down for over a week over the Christmas/new year period. Looking forward to the rest and catching up on some chill out time.

I have spent a small fortune on the clearblue smiley face OPK's! Am trying to use other methods before I go back to OPK's. CM is a great detector, the consistency definitely changes. Am charting my temp to. I'm CD15 today and so far it hasn't gone up yet. I still don't know what I want to do but I figure that the more info I have now the better.

I don't know if it was the same for you girls but I'm really struggling with accepting my life. I never ever thought my life would come to this. I always thought that I would meet someone wonderful eventually and he would be the father of my child. I am struggling with accepting that unfortunately my life hasn't turned out like that. I am also aware of my biological clock ticking away!

Wishing all of you tx lots and lots of  

  Jo xxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Jo,

I can completely identify with what you're saying. I held on & on waiting for mr right so I could do things in the way I had always hoped.  It's a difficult call as to when to draw the line.  I'm now 42 & kind of wish I'd had the courage to do all this a bit earlier!
I was having the same feelings as you yesterday - all mixed up with my first BFN.  Upset & hormonal & wondering how the hell my life ended up here. I'm so scared of doing all this on my own but if the alternative is never to have it then I'm determined to persevere. 
That's the beauty of having found this site & this thread - I think we all have similar sentiments & there are days we cope better than others.  We're all here to support each other - I've sent you lots of bubbles!
Bug hugs & stay positive.

Dxx


----------



## Damelottie

Jo  .

I know those feelings exactly xxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - sarah, congrats on the safe arrival of little hannah   - let us know when you post any photos - be lovely to see her!

I can identify jollyjo, with the feelings you (and probably) most of us are having. I too wanted a loving husband/partner and family and thought be my age this would probably have happened. It makes it worse when ALL (yes ALL!) of my friends are happy in relationships and i'm the only one who is not (actually, that is untrue - I still have one friend who is single!). I have spent hours analysing why - are they prettier than me, better personalities etc (yes I know that it's mad!) but when it comes down to it, it is often just a matter of luck, right time, right place etc. Anyway, for now, I've given up on the endless internet dating dates, blind dates etc and I'm now putting my energies into having a child on my own. You are still really young and may meet someone and have a family - but if you dont you've left plenty of time for plan B - if you know what I mean!!

Don't worry, it will all come good in the end - in the mean time concentrate on being kind to yourself and enjoying yourself

Dottyp - sorry to hear of your BFN - your holiday sounds just what you need. recharge your batteries before you start again - thinking of you

katiex


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 

Hope that you have a  good weekend- it is wet and windy here in London- going to the gym , wrapping presents and will pop into work as I'm off this week and want to tie up some loose ends up before they all arrive back on Monday.

I can empathise with the relationship thing, but honestly I'm happy at the moment being single since making my mind up a few years ago that this is what I want, I really don't want a man in my life at the moment and distinctly try and avoid them as they would deter me from TTC - as how can you realistically meet someone and say 'by the way I'm just off for IVF this week' and if you met someone then how quickly do you decide to try to conceive with them and then all the complication of them having rights over your child and you don't really know them.  

I am quite happy TTC with my donor- and  maybe later hopefully when I am a mummy/baby package then mr right can come along if he wants.  To be honest I have more friends who are single in their laste 30's/40's and they are more successful in their lives - some mummies through IVF/divorced- than the 'happily' married ones or in a relationship.  One of my single friends always said 'Thank god  we are single' when we hear about marriage problems, the in-laws, affairs, financially and behaviour controlling husbands etc.  We all have financial freedom and can buy what you want without someone saying why, can do what you want when you want, fly off wherever and whenever you want, live and work all over the world, make career choices without having to consider Mr Right (and his family)!! and can still hopefully have children- and there is no guarantee being married means that they will not encounter fertility issues and end up downt he smae road.

Take care
L xx


----------



## kylecat

You're absolutely right there JJ1 - relationships in reality are certainly not a bed of roses. I went on holiday this summer for a week with my ex boyfriend and was totally miserable for 7 days. Then I went to Paris for a long weekend with my girlfriends and had a great time!! At the moment, I'm also quite glad that I'm single, especially when I heard a man call his partner a b**ch in boots yesterday!! And that was in front of their child as well!! xx


----------



## Damelottie

*Something I used to do when I was feeling 'why am I alone? Is there something wrong with me?' was think of all the relationships I knew of - friends and families etc. I can honestly say I wouldn't have wanted to be in any of them. I'm not saying they wern't all happy - but I knew I wouldn't have put up with lots of the goings ons in their relationships. I know some of the reasons Ive never been married is because I walked out of a lot of relationships that just wern't quite right. I could easily have stayed in them - as I'm sure many would have, and would never have been totally happy.

I agree that so much of it is down to luck. I'm happy at the moment with NM but there's still every possibility he won't be 'the one'.

I'm not sure I was quite ready to give up 'the dream' when I had my iui's. I'm really not. I think I panicked with the age issue, although I'm not totally sure. But something made me stop and start the internet dating again instead. In a way I wish I had felt 100% ready. Part of that was some emotional/mental health issues in the past. They have robbed me of my confidence that I would be able to cope when baby was here - if that makes sense.

Anyway I'm waffling. It is an interesting journey we're all on thats for sure 

Lets open our own commune somewhere where we could all live in a MASSIVE house and have all our children. We could invite some men in every now and again  . Now that I WOULD be interested in  

Emma xxx*


----------



## Roo67

I too can identify with those feelings - I regularly ask myself where I went wrong in life, why I haven't  met Mr Right yet - I held on waiting for this and now fear that I have left it too late for either. Most of my tears are for a baby but a large proportion are for the life I really want ie. loving husband and children.

I spoke to a guy I met a couple of months ago on Friday and am going to meet up with him next weekend - I doubt anything serious will come out of it but may be fun. not sure about what to tell him though.

The majority of my friends are married with children, but do have a few single friends - but don't quite get what I am doing, although they do try.

Anyway must dash  - should be at my mums for dinner in 15mins, Have a good sunday

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello everyone, 

What a depressing Sunday evening - wet, cold, windy and generally miserable (here in Hampshire anyway). Hope you've all had good weekends despite that. 

Dottie – so sorry to hear it’s a BFN for you this month. Barbados for New Year sounds fabulous though – I know it’s no consolation for not being pregnant, but it least it will give you a good opportunity to relax and prepare yourself for the next cycle. Taking a bit of time out is bound to be good for both body and mind  

Sarah – I'm not sure if we really 'met' before you went off to have her, but congratulations on the birth of baby Hannah...look forward to seeing a picture or two soon!

Felix – good luck for this time round, sounds like you’re doing all the right things. Fingers crossed this is your month   

Jo and all – I know exactly where you’re coming from. I’ve spent the weekend Xmas shopping (all those happy couples out and about), babysitting my niece and nephew (I love them dearly and wouldn’t miss spending time with them, but does remind only too well what I don’t have…), and having Sunday lunch with old uni friends (as always I’m the only single childless one at the table – the ‘odd one out’ as it were). 

No easy answers to this unfortunately. I don’t for a moment imagine things would be magically perfect if I were in a relationship (I know too many people in bad relationships for that), but I think I’d just like to feel there was someone putting me first and looking out for me. Not that my family and friends don’t look out for me, but it’s not quite the same thing as having that special someone  

Having said that, now I’ve made the decision to go ahead with the IUIs in the New Year, I feel so much better. I feel like I am actually moving forwards instead of killing time waiting for Mr Right to appear and save the day. 

And Emma – I love the idea of a commune for us and our babies, with just the occasional (well selected!) male visitors – that’s what I call having your cake and eating it    and why not?!

Off to decorate my Christmas tree now - I know it's quite early but I won't be at home over Christmas (going to my mums) so quite like to put it up early and enjoy it.  Might crack open the advent calendar and munch through a few of the chocolates too!!

Have a good evening everyone, and hello to anyone I missed....
take care
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

lauris said:


> Might crack open the advent calendar and munch through a few of the chocolates too!


   Norty


----------



## Hollysox

Emma...count me in on the commune idea with all our babies....and the odd well selected man every now and again would be fantastic    

Laura...do you have any choccies left from your advent calendar today ? I've just opened a pack of jaffa cakes and eaten 6 off the trot      Yummy   

Hi to everyone else...hope you are all ok ?  Got to go and give my little dog her bath !  She will not be happy with me  

Bye for now then xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, I was a bit naughty and ate the chocolates from 1-4th December. Justified it on the basis that I'm off to Amsterdam later and not back until late tomorrow so wouldn't have been able to have the 3rd and 4th on the right days anyway.....!

Feeling quite sick today - probably not related to the chocolates and more likely to be a bug I think, but nonetheless am quite glad I had the chocs yesterday as wouldn't be able to face them today anyway 

Not looking forward to going to airport, getting on plane feeling like this. Must go to chemist at Heathrow and see if they can give me some tablets to settle my poor tummy

Hope everyone is well and Monday has been OK (well as OK as a Monday can be that is!)

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Still not got LH surge, (CD 16), so had HCG trigger jab at lunchtime and have basting tomorow night. not sure why so late this month - usually CD 13/14 - but hopefully follies have grown enough over the weekend.

Laura - hope you're feeling better 

Emma - commune sounds fab - count me in  

Some1 - I'll be joining you on 2ww on wednesday - how's it going?

Hope everyone is well - not long until the weekend.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo Good luck with the basting tomorrow, thinking of you, probably late as you were watching and waiting!!

Felix- Hope you are feeling ok

Count me in for the commune idea sounds fab! Hi to everyone hope that you are all well.

I went to hypnotherapy this morning, the lady was very nice, but it was a year today that I found out that my baby had died so it was a bit tearful, but got through the day so far, I went to Oxford St then didn't want to go shopping so came home and had my nails done.

Better get present wrapping as my donor's partner will come home in the morning after his night shift and see his unwrapped gifts on his bed!! I have a busy day scan, bloods, accupuncture and hair + waxing appt.


L x


----------



## Mazzzz

I've decided to go for another IUI this month - it's my 38th birthday next Wednesday so could well be basting day too! Hopefully a lucky week in any case. And I'm having a nice hairdo at Nicky Clarke in town to celebrate getting down to my goal weight (well, still 200g to go according to the scales - I think I can do that!). After that it will back on cheap everything as my clinic has announced it has put the prices for IUI up by £250 since my last one in September - outrageous!!

Roo - good luck for basting on Wed, keeping it all crossed for you  

Emma, totally LOVIN' the idea of the commune - I'm in! I can cut hair, grow lettuces and teach all our kids to tap-dance when they're old enough - I'm sure between us all we can create an excellent village!

Jo - completely know where you're coming from re. 'how did it end up like this? this ain't in the fairy stories!' - I really struggle with this too and have had a couple of months out after 3 failed IUIs earlier this year to think about it all and grieve 'the dream' a bit more. I've decided to go ahead with another IUI this month despite knowing I never ever wanted a child on my own. One of the hardest things for me is hearing my nephews shout 'Daddy!' and knowing my child won't have a dad. I know there are loads of kids out there with no 'dad' as such but I really wanted mine to have one from the start. But life ain't perfect. At the end of the day I know I would really regret it if I didn't go ahead - who knows what the future will hold? Even if I didn't go ahead with tx there's no guarantee I'd meet someone in the next 5 years anyway and then I'd REALLY kick myself! So onwards and upwards and hoping for a BFP very soon! And there's always Emma's commune, with the well chosen occasional menfolk! 

JJ1 - hope you're doing ok hon. Today must have been really hard. 

Laura - have fun in Amsterdam and hope you don't get too sick. 

Hollysox - I love jaffa cakes - they are the best! Not long for you now  

Sarah - congrats on birth of Hannah, that's a lovely name. Enjoy her!  

Dottie, sorry about your BFN - hope you're doing ok hon  

Hey to Felix, Katie, Karen, Some1 (2ww?) and anyone I've missed   Happy week everybody!

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mazz Best of Luck for the basting  and of course a happy birthday!!  Sounds like a good luck conincidence.  Well done on your weight loss  how much ave you lost?

Laura have a safe trip- your job sounds very glamorous jetting off around the world!

L x


----------



## Felix42

Evening everyone, loving the commune idea Emma too! I've been glued to HOuse of Tiny Tearaways this week and wonder if we could maybe invite the psychologists over every now and again to see that we're all doing ok? 

I so sympathise with the idea of the lost dream.  None of us ever thought we'd end up in this situation but here we are and we are being proactive rather than wish on what might have been.  I must admit that if I wasn't trying this, I know I would always regret not having even tried.  It is very difficult to give up on the dream, but who knows when love is going to turn up.

I had a strange experience today.  I decided to lay my cards on the table with a chap who has been emailing me off and on for what seems like ages and he'd clearly been wondering why I'm being so elusive.  Well I explained I was undergoing fertility treatment and he was wonderful about it.  He said a friend of his had done just that and had a lovely son as a result.  He even still seemed keen to meet up in the future.  Well there's not accounting for reactions.  I was thinking he would run in the opposite direction.  Maybe I should open my eyes a bit and not immediately leap to conclusions about what people's reactions might be.  A bit of harmless flirting would do no harm at all!  I hope your upcoming date goes well Roo!

Congrats Sarah on your baby.  I hope you got the homebirth you wanted.

Laura, sorry to hear about your upset stomach.  Not good news for flying.  Hope you felt much better for the journey. I usually get sent an advent calendar by my parents but I think they must be planning to bring it with them when they visit this weekend.  Hope so.  I miss it!  Wow, just think we could all be celebrating Christmas next year in a very different fashion!!  

Roo, good luck with your basting tomorrow night.  It's strange this surging thing isn't it?  I must admit I don't understand it.  Last time they asked me to do my HCG on Day 12 am even though there was no surge indicated on the stick.  I think I might ask a few questions this time around.  I have my 2nd scan on WEdnesday (Day  and have been using my hot water bottle like a good un.

JJ1, so sorry to hear about your anniversary    That must be so difficult.  Good for you taking care of yourself with the hypnotherapy and then hair and wax tomorrow.  

Maz, I know what you mean about the daddy question.  It is so difficult isn't it?  I haven't really resolved that one myself I must admit.  Good luck with your basting - what a wonderful birthday present that could be   .  All being well I should be on the 2WW with you as mine is probably going to be Monday or Tuesday next week.

Some1 how are you doing?  Good I hope!

Well, best go.  Just noticed the time!  So much for early nights after cocoa 

Hello to everyone else I've not mentioned.

Wishing you all lots of   and  

Felix xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Felix, great! It's always nice to have some company on the God-forsaken 2ww - Roo too and Some1? Anyone else? Here's hoping for some BFPs between us.     

I have officially reached my goal weight today - YEAH!!!!!!    JJ1, I started at 80.5 kilos and this morning weighed in at 71.9 so I'm even 100 grams below  . I think that's about 1st 3-4lbs? I'm SOOOOO pleased - it's been a real project and I really struggled with the last month or so. Just have to maintain it now!

Maz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mazz Well done that is fantastic and a real achievment
L x


----------



## Roo67

Congratulations Mazzz - how did you do it ? I'm really struggling at the mo, putting on instead of losing.

Was basted this evening so now officially on 2ww , good to know there will be a few of us again this month     for lots of BFP.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo- so pleased to hear that your basting went well.   for the 2 ww madness- I hope Santa brings you a wonderful early present!
L x


----------



## Felix42

Congrats Maz on the weight loss. Fantastic achievement. Would love to hear how you did it. I am definitely putting on at the moment. Lack of activity, heaps of milk and comfort eating while doing tx. Nightmare!

Congrats on the basting Roo!  that this cycle is the one. 

Will be lovely to be 2WW together, tho you and Some1 are ahead of me again. 

Hope everyone is having a chilled out evening,

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

3 posts whilst I was typing this, but it's getting late and am tired, so will post anyway and hope it makes sense!

Mazz - that's brilliant on the weight loss, well done to you   And good luck with the IUI this month too....

(have to admit I seem to have stalled on weight loss this week and that's despite being sick for 2 days...think I might have over indulged a bit too much at the weekend   Oh well, back to it from now on.....)

JJ1 - sorry you had a tough day yesterday with the anniversary. Hope you're feeling better today. As for jetting off around the world, well sometimes it can be glamorous and I have been lucky enough to visit some great places courtesy of work (Tokyo, India - Mumbai, Delhi and the Taj Mahal, Miami, Vancouver, Dubai etc) but on the other hand it's also really tiring - especially the short European trips which mean early mornings, late nights and no social life. And of course it's all going to have to be scaled down next year as lots of travel doesn't fit in well at all with tx!

Roo - hope the basting went well tonight. And good luck for the dreaded 2WW   

Felix - enjoy the harmless flirting - why not?! Although I have to say I've gone completely off the whole dating thing now that I've decided to start treatment. I was finding it all v. stressful so it's kind of a relief in a way not to have to do it. Impossible I know, but I'd just like Mr Right to turn up without me having to make any effort    Hope the scan all goes well tomorrow 

I'm feeling much better - think it was just a 24 hour bug thing, so hopefully completely back to normal tomorrow and ready for more chocolate from the advent calendar  

Hello to anyone else I've missed, hope all is going well where-ever you are in this long and challenging journey!
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Afternoon all, hope you're all having a good day. 

Well I've just been for Day 8 scan & my lining's thin & there's no sign of any follie activity!  they've doubled my Puregon dose to 100 and I'm to go back Friday. Anyone else have similar problems to this. They said it can sometimes be a slow start but 8 days in & no follies. Last cycle wasn't like this I'm sure. 

Anyway, hope you are all doing fine & good luck to our 2WW ladies!

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh, sorry to hear not such good news today Felix. 

Can't help I'm afraid as I've yet to start treatments, but hoping things improve by friday with your new drug dose....
I've read on here that you need to drink pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts to thicken the lining - but not sure if that's scientifically proven  

Good luck!

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Felix - sorry its not good news at your scan, I can't help I'm afraid as only ever had CD 12-13 scans.

The pineapple juice and brazil nuts are because they contain selenium which is meant to improve lining but as Lauris said not sure if it's scientifically proven or just another old wives tale. 
But even so i have still been doing it  

Hope everyone is well on this horrible wet wednesday.

Roo xx


----------



## some1

Dottiep – so sorry to hear that it was a BFN  

Sarahjoy – congratulations on the birth of Hannah, hope you are enjoying getting to know each other

Mazz – good to hear that you are having another tx.  I’m keeping everything crossed that this one is luck for you.  And well done on the weight loss – sounds like a good excuse to go shopping!

Felix – sending you loads of follie growing vibes.

Roo – congratulations on getting basted and lots of   for your 2ww

I am on day 4 of my 2ww now, but I'm not doing too well.  In fact, I'm completely miserable and don't know what to do with myself.  I have a huge problem at work with my new manager (I've been there 3 years, he has been there 3 months).  I had a meeting with him yesterday and out of the blue he said all kinds of things to me about his dissatisfaction with the way I do my job, my supposedly negative attitude, accused me of accusing colleagues of being dishonest (because the don't complain to him, but they do to me and he doesn't believe me) and made a thinly veiled threat about the security of my job (funny really considering he gave me a glowing appraisal just a month ago, I think he just doesn't like the fact that I have raised queries and concerns about things he is trying to implement - but I lead a team and this is all part of my job!)- I very nearly just walked out of work yesterday but managed to hold myself together in the meeting, but then got terribly upset and cried and cried, all the time worrying about my little embryo (if it even exists).  I have emailed him today with details of what I understand my role to be so he can have the opportunity to correct that if necessary - he hasn't responded to it - I just don't know what he is going to do/say next.  I've got another meeting with him tomorrow which I am absolutely dreading.  I'm so upset, I should be focussing on my 2ww and staying positive and all I can think about is that *%^$%^$!

Sorry for being such a miserable cow.

Some1
x


----------



## Roo67

Oh Some1 I'm so sorry that you had such a rotten day yesterday    i hope tomorrows meeting is much more positive. 

This is for your boss   

Sending you lots of      and   for your 2ww.

I'm really lucky as my new boss had just found out about my DIUI today and couldn't be more supportive ( no feedback on my performance though !! ) - I feel really down and emotional today so we can be miserable cows together.

Roo xx


----------



## Hollysox

Some1...that is dreadful the way your boss has spoken to you...     Sounds to me as if he is the one with the problem as he maybe feels threatened you ?  I hope tomorrows meeting goes better cos youcan do without all this c**p anytime but especially on your 2ww hun....      for tomorrow....

Felix...sorry things didn't go too well at your scan hun...hopefully the increase of puregon will get things moving   Things can really take off when you are stimming so hopefully you will get some good news on Friday....drink plenty of water and milk if you can too cos that might help     

Roo...sending you lots of good luck for your 2ww hun    

JJ1...  for your anniversary....hope you are coping a little better today ?

Laura...glad you are feeling better now and are now able to munch your way through the advent calendar  

Mazz...well done on reaching your ideal weight hun...    Have I missed your birthday ?  Sorry if I have but here are some belated happy birthday wishes for you  

Emma....how's it going hun ?  Any news on our commune yet ?

Jo...hope you are doing ok too hun ?

Hi to anyone else I've missed... 

Well, my drugs turned up safe and well yesterday and now I'm just waiting for the doc to send me my treatment plan    

I have had a good day today cos I won £200 on a radio competition this morning....WOO HOO     It will help pay for my trip to London next week so I am megga pleased about it....

Hope everyone else is doing ok today though...sending you all some


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix I hope that your follies get moving, I can't help as have never had IUI and so don't understand the drug doses as I was on 600 IU a day of Puregon for IVF.  I hope your scan shows you some good news.

Some1- you can do without all the hassle of your cantankerous boss, do you have to work through the 2ww?  for your 2ww

Hollysox- well done for the winnings and hope that you enjoy your London trip 

Laura= glad you are feeling better
Mazz hope that you are ok

L x


----------



## kylecat

hi everyone - just a quick message to see how you all are? Not been on line for a while as been ill since monday - flu/cold symptoms. Horrible high temperature  - woke up all sweaty last night!! Not nice! Taking tomorrow off school to recuperate. Going to see take that friday night so got to get better for that!

Roo, felix, someone - hope all goes well with your two week wait - best of luck girls. I reckon we are due some good news before xmas!  Some1 - your boss sounds revolting - bet you wish you could tell him to get stuffed! I did that myself once a few years ago with my head of department - made me feel a hell of a lot better!!! 

Laura -hope you are feeling better. I have not bothered opening my advent calender for 3 days - I must be feeling ill as it's a chocolate one and normally I wolf them down!!

JJ1 - good luck for your next appoinment/scan. Mazz - when  is your next IUI scheduled for? Good luck - not long till those school holidays now!

Dottiep - when do you go on your caribbean holiday? Any room for a little one in your suitcase!?

Jollyjo - hope all is well with you too?

Jovigirl - how is your little dog? Is she better now? Hope so

Hollysox - congrats on your winnings - a lovely surprise and a nice way to start the xmas celebrations!

anyway, night girls - i;m off to (hopefully) get a good nights sleep - am dosed up on good old paracetomol so feeling a little more human already, take care everyone katiexx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hollysox - £200 is wicked! Well done! What did you have to do? I've never known anyone win one of those comps! Sounds like it came just at the right time too - have a good time in London! No, you didn't miss my birthday, it's next Wed (12th) which might turn out to be my other B-Day too (Basting Day)! Great your drugs have arrived - hope that plan arrives soon!

Some1 - your boss is clearly the one with the problem. Most definitely. He sounds like a bully as they are usually the ones who feel the need to put others down, to make themselves feel better. Tell him to take a chill pill and grow up. Why should you have to justify your position? I have an evil boss too and sometimes I have to put her in an imaginary hot-air balloon, cut the rope and watch her float away into the sky.....! (I was really stressed about work on a 2ww once too and told the nurse when I went for bloods one morning that I felt I had ruined my chances as you're supposed to be really relaxed during ttc but she said that if the tx was going to work it just would and that plenty of stressed people get pregnant, so try not to worry hon  )

Felix - can't help sorry, not had that before. I hope things are looking more active for you by Friday - CD8 is still early doors.

Roo - sorry you're not feeling too chipper today, here's a   for you. Your boss sounds brill! It's great to know there are some decent bosses out there. I'd like one too please in my next job!

I'm going to try the pineapple juice thing this time - heard of it but never tried it before. My sister did though and she got twins from IVF so maybe there's something in it!

Katie - hope you feel better soon. I'd have Friday off too and get yourself really well. Yes, can't wait for the school holidays!

Re. the weight loss, I used an online thing called www.weightlossresources.co.uk. You type all your food in and it calculates the calories automatically (all branded foods are in the database, and even foods like Nandos and Starbucks). You can input your exercise too so you can 'earn' extra calories for your daily allowance. I did quite a lot of spinning which gave me an extra 600 calories for treats a few times a week! I typed my weight in every couple of days and it shows a graph - where you started, where you're going and how long it's going to take to get there. It's a bit of a faff weighing and inputting all the food every day but it really made me think about every single thing I put in my mouth and now I'm used to it. Somehow it's just really motivating and I didn't really feel like I was on a hardcore diet. My daily treat was a Fudge bar as they're only 115 cals - if I couldn't have any chocolate I'd have fallen off the wagon within a week!

Great that our meet-up is going to happen - looking forward to putting some faces to names.

Maz xx


----------



## Jollyjo1608

Evening ladies,

Some1 - Your boss sounds like a real nightmare! He obviously feels threatened by you! His problem not yours, don't let him get to you.

All the girls on 2ww hope it goes quickly and I wish you lots of      hope to hear about lots of bfp's!!!!!

JJ1 - I really sympathize, my 2 year anniversary of my due date was Monday. It wasn't too bad. It does get easier but I don't think you ever forget. Sending you lots of  

Thank you for all of your replies re my earlier post about can't believe I might have to have a baby single. I don't think any of us ever thought this is the way our life would be. What's the saying - when life gives you lemons make lemonade. Seems quite appropriate to us doesn't it!

Like the rest of you, I just don't think I can be bothered with men any more! I work with my ex and he has stopped talking to me as he can't talk to me as it's too painful!! For heaven's sake it's hard for me too! We girls are definitely stronger than men! I do miss him though....... 

Oh god, need to stop as making myself cry again!

Jo xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh, lots of posts last night. I went to the cinema with my sister (went to see The Golden Compass which was good but personally I preferred the book...) and then couldn't be bothered to fire up the computer when I got home, so had an early night instead....

Probably a good idea as I feel back to normal today after my nasty stomach bug.

Katie - sorry to hear you're not well. Must be bad if you can't face chocolate   Hope you feel better soon

some1 - is there someone else at work (HR department or another colleague/team leader) you could talk to about your boss? If he's making veiled threats and getting nasty it sounds like you need someone on your side, but also perhaps it would help to bring in an independent 'mediator' like HR to diffuse the situation before it gets any worse. He sounds like a bit of a bully so you need to nip that in the bud before it gets any worse....Good luck and try not to let it upset you - there are far more important things in life - like having the baby you've wanted for so long...

Jo - must be hard working with your ex. You're quite right - men are so weak   

Felix - hope the follies are growing - good luck tomorrow with the next scan

Hollysox - congrats on the winnings, and on getting all your drugs through. Hope you get your treatment plan and can get started soon


Roo - great that your boss was so supportive. I'm not going to tell mine about it when I start next year - he's Finnish and quite conservative and I think he'd just be so embarrassed he wouldn't know what to say/do! I'll just have to come up with some creative excuses for the frequent trips to London and the up and down emotions! Hope you are feeling a bit more positive today. This awful weather doesn't help does it?!

Hope I haven't missed anyone.....better get on with some work now. Having dinner with a colleague (and friend - the only one at work who knows about the baby plans) tonight for a good gossip so won't be on FF this eve either - happy posting   I'll catch up with you all again tomorrow!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI girls

Thought I'd pop in an post as going off to the boys for a few days.  
Had bloods today and going off for a scan this afternoon.  Miserable weather in London today.

My friends and her partner are in Mother and Baby (Jan edition) there is a feature about single mum and alternative families!

Take care
L x


----------



## winky77

Hello girls.....is there room for another one on here?  I've just joined ...and spent ages reading all 7 pages of this thread!  I feel like I know you all already .....but in a earwigging from the next table in the coffee shop kind of way!  

So much of what I haver read really resonates with me....even tho I am just really starting out on this journey.  Like many of you I have held on to that dream of meeting Mr Right in time ( or even Mr Just-in-time!!)  to create a family in the conventional way.  My general optimistic, glass half full nature has actually got in the way as I've lived in hope probably longer than I should have done and meanwhile the old biological clock has been ticking like mad.  I can't believe I am going to 41 in a few weeks time.  I really hope that I am not going to regret leaving it so late to get started!

I have a million questions and I am in awe of the level of knowledge you all seem to have on here.....just working out the abbreviations is a challenge for me right now! ...

So I've made my first consultation appointment at GCRM (Glasgow) in a couple of week's time but I'm still questionning if I should be trying other routes outside the clinic process first.  I don't think I have any fertility problems as such (fingers crossed!) apart from the absence of a bloke.  I had a big fibroid successfully removed earlier this year which would have been a problem but the exploratory stuff around that seems to show that my tubes, lining etc are all ok.  I seem to be ovulated (from temp charts....not done stiks yet) and I did the ovarian assessment tests and all ok for my age.  By biggest problem is that I'm overweight.....and despite having the biggest incentive ever..I don't seem to have made a dent in that this year....in fact the whole emotional rollercoaster of thinking this through has made me comfort eat more than ever. 

If anyone has any thoughts on......clinic vs. internet sources (would want known donor info tho).....and weight effects.......or just any words of advice for a newbie....I would be most grateful! 

Pls tell me if I'm posting in the wrong place.....is still a bit of a maze ! 

lol ...Di


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello Di and welcome to the site!

You're in the right place for singles chat - we seem to be a rapidly increasing group (which is a good thing of course for us all to have more people to share thoughts and experiences with, but makes me quite sad in a way that there are so many single women going it alone because Mr Right hasn't turned up yet...)

Anyway, I'm quite new too, I've had a first consultation in London and am hoping to start IUI in January, all being well. I don't have any known fertility problems myself - so far all the tests have come back fine, just got the hycosy to go (checking for blockages in Fallopian tubes). 
I decided to go for treatment via a clinic rather than any other means for a number of reasons. The most important one for me was the legal position - if you are treated using donor sperm at a clinic, then you are legally protected. The donor cannot make any claims on the child in the future (likewise you can't make any claims on the donor for child support etc either). I also felt it would be easier (no messing around with syringes/basters etc  ) and all round I just personally felt it was safer and more reliable. Having said that it's also a huge investment financially and there's no getting around the fact that these clinics are businesses and there to make money - so you have to sort of come to terms with that before you get started. 

I did look at the internet (and I know there are one or two women on here somewhere - not on this thread I don't think though - who have found a donor through the internet) but at the end of the day I just decided it was all too complicated and time consuming establishing a relationship with the right person and agreeing the conditions etc. Not to mention all the checks you need to get done on the sperm etc. 

Maybe some of the other girls will be along with helpful suggestions on the non clinic approach soon....

Other hints and tips - get all your blood tests done at your GP for free, not at your clinic. Ask your clinic about availability of sperm - there is a bit of a shortage since the anonymity laws changed - not sure what the situation is like in Glasgow but you probably want to know asap if you're going to have to be on a waiting list. As for the weight loss, I am probably a couple of stone overweight and my BMI is 28 (25 is average, 30+ is obese) and the consultant didn't even mention it to me when I went for my first appointment. Having said that, everything I've read suggests that being overweight is a barrier to conceiving, and not only that but you need every ounce of energy with a new baby, so I'm doing my best to get fit/lose as much weight as I can before starting treatment. I've tried lots of diets in the past but this time I'm finding that I'm motivated just by the thought of wanting a baby so much. When I'm faced with chocolate, dessert, or whatever, I just think about what I want more - the food or a lovely healthy baby. Of course it might not work for everyone, but so far it seems to be working for me and I've lost about a stone in the past 6-8 weeks. 

Oh dear, this has turned into a really long post hasn't it! You can probably tell I haven't got much to do at work today and I'm being far too easily distracted by the wonders of the internet. 

Oh, one other thing, if you haven't already, then there are a couple of books which I found very helpful when thinking this whole thing through - one is by Jane Mattes, the other by Mikki Morrisette - do a search on Amazon and you'll find them. You sound pretty sure that you're going ahead anyway, but both books are good to help you really think through all the issues and also to give you hope and confidence that you can do and you'll be far from the first woman to go it alone....which I found very reassuring  

Anyway, welcome aboard and good luck with your first appointment
feel free to ask any more specific questions....everyone here has so much knowledge and I've found it quite invaluable
Laura
x

PS you're a long way from London but we're all hoping to meet up on Jan 26th in London or thereabouts, so feel free to come along if you can!


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone - have spent the day off work and feel a lot better for it actually! Still got a hacking cough, aches and pains etc but nowhere near as bad as 2 days ago. Also forced myself to eat a little chocolate earlier - don't want to be wasting away!!

Welcome to didi - nice to meet a new member - hope you find the info on here useful. I know that I did. I am going down the same route as Laura - DIUI at the London Womens Clinic. Deep down , I never foresaw myself becoming a mum this way but I'd rather get on and have a go rather than wait another year for mr perfect to come along!!!

just wondered if you had told anyone of your plans Didi? I have and for me that was the best option as now I have lots of people behind me and willing to offer support. Don't get me wrong, I haven;t shouted it from the roof tops but I've told my family, 3 work colleagues and around 6 very close friends. that's it though - I don;t want to tell anyone else. When my baby is born (trying to think positive here!!) i will tell others that i was in a short term relationship but it broke up. I am certainly not embarrased by what I am doing but it is a personal issue and want to keep it that way.

anyway, hope you enjoy finding out lots from the website - take care and good luck katiex


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just following up on what Katie said, I've also told my family (mum and 2 sisters, my father died when I was a teenager), most of my close friends, and 2 people at work (the ones I count as friends as well as colleagues) and it has really helped to have their support and encouragement. I've avoided telling anyone that I think might not be fully supportive - I'm only looking for positive vibes at the moment   

However, as and when I get pregnant (also thinking positive here  ) - I'll be completely honest with everyone who asks about how I got there. I won't be taking out a full page ad or anything, but if they ask, I'll tell them that I made the decision to go it alone using donor sperm - or something to that effect (when it happens I'll practise first so I can come out sounding completely confident!). If they don't ask, then I won't proffer the info though - as Katie says, it's a private issue at the end of the day and we all have different feelings about how many people to tell and when. 

Katie - glad you're feeling better. Important to keep up the chocolate intake  

Have a lovely evening everyone, off for Chinese, red wine and gossip with my work colleague/friend now!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Have a lovely evening Laura - I love chinese - it's my favourite! 

Perhaps we could go for a chinese meal when we all meet up! I'm going to treat myself to a small brandy tonight - thought it might help my sore throat - purely medicinal of course!! 

katiex


----------



## Roo67

Evening Ladies,

Hi Di and welcome - I can't help you with internet option as went straight to clinic - I did briefly consider other methods but just thought clinic was easier, safer and probably quicker. Due to my age i was started on medication straight away, don't think GP would have been able to advise or prescribe meds.

Some1 - How was today with your boss ? If his behaviour continues I would seriously consider taking it further to HR dept.

Laura - Enjoy the chinese and the   - have one for me  

Katie - I'm sure the brandy will help your throat  

I've added the list of where everyone is upto on page 1 of this thread, I've just copied it from the last thread so will be updating it soon - let me know if anything needs changing 

Roo x


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

I just wanted to say thank you all so much for your support over my 'boss from hell' issue.  I had my meeting with him today and was all ready for him (I decided that if he said anything along the lines of what he said on Tues I was going to tell him that I wasn't prepared to continue the conversation without a 3rd party present), however - he didn't even mention Tues, or my email on Weds but was full of praise for the documents I prepared for today's meeting - I think that is as close as I am going to get to an apology, so, crisis over (but I am under no illusions, I don't think this problem is going away - I need to do some serious thinking over the Christmas hols because the stress I have had this week is just not on!).

Didi - welcome to the thread.  I don't know much about the non-clinic route, but I know that some of the ladies on the LGBT thread have donors that they found on the internet so you might find some useful information from them.

Katie - glad to hear that you are feeling better, hope you enjoy take that tomorrow night

Laura - I'm just reading the Golden Compass and looking forward to seeing the film when I have finished

Roo - thanks for doing the list for us.  How is the 2ww so far?  I am on day 5 now, nearly half way already!  No symptoms so far - Determined to lose my PSQ title this time though (PSQ = Psychosomatic Symptom Queen)!

re telling people - I've told my immediate family and 4 close friends.  Haven't told anyone at work because I work in a school and am worried how they might react (and also worried that pupils might get wind of it).  One of my friends seems to have told lots of other people though which I'm not too happy about...

Right, off to watch Eastenders and try to relax - it is nearly the weekend - hooray! (and only 2 weeks of term left - yippee!)

 and  to everyone (and thanks again to all my online therapists  )

Some1
xxx


----------



## kylecat

hey some1 - glad things seem a little better at work for you. Enjoy eastenders and lots of        for your two week wait!! 

Take care katiex


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone and thanks for all your supportive and informative messages!  I just typed a really lengthy reply then pressed some button to look at another reply that had been posted and I went and lost all my typing !! derr !!  

So I'll try and be briefer this time !

Laura - thanks for info on blood tests.  I've actually got an appt with GP day b4 clinic just to keep her in loop so I will see if can be done then.  On books....I'm a hoarder and think I have them all!!  I go into info overload (one way of procrasinating !)  Just ordered Louise Sloan's book 'Knock Yourself Up'  !! Did anyone see her on Lorraine Kelly's show - I thought she defended her situation (and ours!) very well. 

On clinics...GCRM don't have much sperm....waiting list situation but I'm going to talk to them about sourcing 'willing to be known' donors elsewhere. Don't want to have to wait for 6 months for freezing/tests tho - i've already left this v late.  Might pursue other options at same time if can (gay friends a poss).  I've just been reading the 40 plus topic strand and have learnt that clinic might suggest drugs anyway cos of age even if no other fertility issues.  If only I could turn the clock back! 

On telling people....I've bent many a friend's ear over last few months!  My mum is also really supportive and we've had long chats. She's spoken to Dad but I haven't quite braved that one yet..! Will see them at Xmas so we've said we'll talk then.  Mum says they are both equally supportive but I know my dad 'worries' and even worse will probably have opinion I don't want to hear about why he thinks I'm still single 10 years after divorce!  I worried for ages about what people would think....but my friend challenged me on who these 'people' were......he was right...anyone important to me is supportive....others won't necessarily know anyway. I am self employed (training/mgt consultancy) so not in same workplace each day so won't have to deal with inquisitive colleagues!

On weight - defo got to keep my focus...this is the biggest incentive ever.  I'm a few stone overweight and BMI way too high.  The consultant will bring it up - would be worried if he didn't !  I'm otherwise fit and healthy but I know the risks are higher so I have to sort it.   I'm off to SriLanka for 10days at yoga/ayurveda resort early Jan so that will keep the momentum going and also keep me focussed the next few weeks instead of giving in to Xmas temptations! Every pound off can only be a positive help. Again I only wish I'd tackled this sooner ...I so have to stop looking back and start looking forward tho! 

anyway....i'm looking forward to getting to know you all over the next wee while.  And I'm in London a fair bit so if I can make the get-to-gether it would be great. 

tara for now...
..Di x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...hope you are all doing ok today ?

Mazz...glad I haven't missed your birthday hun....I hope it turns out to be basting day for you too !  What a lovely present to yourself that would be     The competition was just to identify a year a bunch of songs was from...easy really but had to be lucky to be 1st caller through...I have been quite lucky in the past with radio comps.  I once won a years supply of diet coke and a 3 day trip to New York with a stretch limo to and from the airport   and spending money  .....then a couple of years later I won another holiday to New York but it was won the day after 9/11 so they said if I didn't want to go I could have holiday vouchers instead which I accepted and it payed half my holiday to California.....My friend once won a car too !!!!

Katie...oh poor you, I hope you are fully recovered from your bout of the flu now....take care of yourself hun 

Some1...pleased your boss seems to have softened but I dont think he is to be trusted, do you ?  Hope your 2ww is going ok hun and sending you lots of     

Dottip...wow, the Caribbean for a holiday...that will be fantastic  

JJ1...hope you are enjoying your break with the boys hun...have a great time    

Di...hi and welcome   Good luck with your first consultation and I hope things get moving quickly for you...when I started tx there was no problem in sperm supply so I went down the clinic route straight away...hope the waiting list isn't too long for you if you decide to go the clinic route too       Best of luck for your diet too...that holiday sounds very healthy so hopefully it will help you along the way to losing weight  

Laura....well done you on your weight loss...you have done fantastically well    

Jovigirl...how are you doing and your little Amber too of course ?  Hope you are both ok ?   

Roo...how are you hun ?  Ok I hope  

Hi to Felix and Jolly Jo and anyone I haven't mentioned previously...sending everyone some  

I wish I could have made the meet in London on the 26th Jan but it is so close to me going to Brno I cant afford another trip down there....maybe if you arrange another meet I will be able to make it to that one though.... 

Still waiting for my tx plan to come...patience is a virtue so they say....


----------



## Damelottie

Hello everybody

Di - welcome to the thread and extra well done for actually finding us    . Would you post the details of the holiday you're going on? Thats sounds just what I'm looking for 

Emma xxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hope you're having a nice evening - hurrah it's Friday    And I have nothing particular to do tomorrow morning so I get a lie in - double hurrah!

Some1 - glad things went better with the boss. Keep an eye on him though and don't let him get nasty again....you definitely don't need the stress!

Di - Sri Lanka yoga resort sounds fantastic. I was thinking of going away in Jan (went to Cuba in Jan this year and it was fantastic to go somewhere warm and sunny in the middle of Winter) but now I'm hoping first IUI will be on the agenda in Jan instead....your trip should be great start to healthy eating though (no point trying too hard before Christmas - it's the party season after all  )

Hollysox - sorry you won't be able to make the London meet, but don't worry I'm sure we'll arrange another one (assuming we all get on when we meet in the real world of course!) and getting ready for your Brno trip is far more important  

Felix - how did scan go today? Hope those follies had behaved themselves and grown nicely for you...

Hello to everyone else, hope the 2WW girls aren't going too crazy.....

Oh, a quick question I wonder if anyone can answer - LWC wanted me to have Hepatitis B core blood test, results came back saying Hep B core not detected and it said "if this level was taken after the first complete course of Hepatitis B vaccine, a complete course is recommended"
Does anyone know what that means? Should I want Hep B core to be detected or not? And does this mean I now need to have more Hep B vaccinations? 

Guess I'll call the clinic and ask them next week, but if anyone knows, let me know....so many tests! (on a positive note, chlamydia and thyroid tests came back normal so that's good...)

Meantime, have a lovely weekend everyone

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Wow so much to catch up on and only been away for 2 days.
Di- Glad you found us and welcome.

Lauris re: Hep B you are usually tested for Hep B antigen and antibody have never been asked for core blood tests unless they are combing both ask them - you will have a negative antigen if you have not had the disease before (which most of us haven't or we would probably know by being ill at some point in the past, contracted in similar ways to HIV and can result in liver problems) if you have been successfully vaccinated it will have antibodies present (most health workers will be vaccinated, some people don't respond to it though - I resisted it about 15 years ago as didn't want injections and was told I would have to sign to say I wouldn't sue if contracted the disease from a patient, so had them in the end and did get bitten by a Hep B positive patient later so guess it was a good idea!).

This may help to explain it
http://www.webmd.com/hepatitis/hepatitis-b-virus-test

Had a lovely few days was considering a job but it wasn't for me, and too far away, too much driving and out of my field of speciality. We then went out yesterday afternoon for a bite to eat pizza (not dressed up for a night out on the town) and ended up out till late in their local drag bar and had great fun. 
This morning the builders arrived to fit their fancy concertina glass extension doors at 0730 so my donor's partner had to get up and made them a hearty English breakfast and then set them out in the rain to work. He thencooked and fed us all. My donor's parents had visited them last week and I opened my first Xmas present from his mum, so getting in the mood for Xmas a bit!

A tip if doing a long post (as they can vanish and it is so annoying) if I remember I copy it then if it vanishes you can just push paste and it comes back in the box.

Di- even if you pursue your gay friend and do IUI through a clinic you will need to wait 6 month, I'd been through this wait! Obviously if you do it yourselves at home you can do what you want (I've been down this road at first). But with time not on my side we then went to the clinic. All donors in GB have to be 'willing to be known' to a child now when they reach 18 hence the problem with supply and donor shortages! You could ask clinics like London Women's, Bridge and Louis Hughes about their donor sperm as they used to supply to other clinics.

Mazz and Hoillysox - you both seem to have a lucky streak with your winnings, long may it continue in all avenues of life!!

Felix- How are you doing? Are you on the 2WW yet?

Some1- Hope that the 2ww is going ok. Glad your boss has chilled out. I have read many of the books about single women, and the gay and lesbian press about IVf and alternative families- Lisa Saffron is very informative. Knock yourself up is ok, My donor's partner saw the interview and said Lorraine Kelly sat on the fence and didn't defend us!

Take care girls and have a great weekend.

I had a scan on friday pm and lining a littel thicker but not great next scan Monday afternoon and bloods.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the link to the Hep B site JJ1 - looks like the clinic are being really over cautious asking for the Hep B core blood test as well as the others...but I've had it done and it came back negative, so should all be OK....

AF arrived today so feeling a bit ugh with backache/stomach ache. Also a few days early - I've never had a 25 day cycle before, at least I don't think so. Maybe that's why I missed the LH surge this month - it might have come early too. All very odd....Anyway, now I can at least book in the hycosy for later this month and assuming it's all clear (fingers crossed...) then I'll be ready for my first IUI in January - can't quite believe it really. Feel very calm about the whole thing at the moment, but suspect that will change once the tx actually starts  

Hope you're all enjoyinng the weekend, despite the miserable wet windy weather
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone, 

I have to say you are a very friendly, welcoming bunch of ladies!!!  It is so nice to have this forum to share the ups and downs of the journey and I'm really glad I found you!!  

I am down in Lancashire this weekend staying with some old friends from my Uni days as I have work in Manchester on monday.  We've been having some long chats about my 'project bump' (as it has become known!).  I was really touched to find out that they'd given serious thought to if they could help on the sperm front but we were all a bit freaked out by the thought of it...what if I had a child that was the spitting image of their two girls.....what strain would it put on the friendship etc etc. Has anyone else had these dilemmas of feeling some possible donors are just too close for it to work ?  Bizarrely I found myself awake early this morning and doing an excel spreadsheet to weigh up the pros and cons of every possible known donor I could think off !!!  You have to laugh at the absurdity of it all !!    

Thanks for the thoughts on 'to clinic or not to clinic' as a starting point - my current thinking is that I should definately get the clinic route started because of my age which is probably the biggest fertility challenge of all and over the next few weeks I'll look at the importing sperm options rather than just rely on my clinic sourcing donors. If I find a known donor thru friends in the meantime then the big choice is diy job or not!! 

Meanwhile, I'm focussing on my health and shifting some pounds.  I'm not going to be ridiculously strict over xmas just sensible , knowing that I can put on half a stone just sniffing chocolate never mind eating it!  The Sri lanka yoga holiday is a good incentive....Emma , here is the link you asked for www.barbeynresorts.com. 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend !!  
..Di x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Di - I didn't get as far as an Excel spreadsheet   
I did do a mental list of friends who might be able to help, but quickly realised that it was a non starter for me - all of my male friends are married with families of their own and I felt it would be too strange for their wives/children....the only possible option was an ex boyfriend who has a girlfriend but she doesn't want more children (she has a teenaged daughter from a previous relationship) and he does. But then I realised that he would want to be a part of the child's life, and that would have been too complicated. So I went very quickly to unknown donor. But there are distinct advantages to known donor - not least the financial ones....so worth keeping your options open at least and exploring it. And in the meantime you can also look into other alternatives via a clinic.

I'm just back from a huge Sunday roast with friends and thinking my healthy eating has gone out of the window for another week! Very hard with Christmas approaching but will try and have a good week this week.....

Have a lovely Sunday evening everyone,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Di It is hard to decide which way you go.

I think when you start saying that you want a child the men come out of the woodwork offering sperm left right and centre, but it is waying up the pros and cons, my main offers were 2 gay men both in committed relationships and then an ex- offered - but he never wanted children when we were together so I never though of him as a serious contender!! You even think with gay men at least you don't have the jealous streak of girlfriends/wives to cope with, but my donor's partner did say once that he thinks I am in an envious position as he would love to give his partner a child but obvious can't!

I chose my donor and as his partner, as they don't want to co-parent, but were willing to be known and 'uncle figures' to a child and be part of the child's life but not co parent, they are both fantastically supportive to me throughout my treatment (and this has gone on for 2 1/2 years now).  My other friend desperately wanted to be a dad but more to co-parent, but also wasn't English and what if he returned to Auz what would happen then etc. 

Both men are fantastic people, caring, have wonderful personalities, in the same profession, very handsome, same colouring as me- the other man also used recreational drugs.  So I chose my donor and we got underway doing 4 months of home insems.   There are the legal considerations (Natalie the FF lawyer, who also has a thread on the gay and lesbian thread) is very helpful. You can also get sample donor agreements from the net (sites like pinkaprents D'arcy Laine Foundation) to try and avoid problems , and so that they know the commitment they are offering although not legal binding (as you will have seen in the press with the man who donated for DIY and is now being chased by the CSA).

It is a commitment for them as well as they need to be availbale for 3 days, when your body chooses to ovulate, so their holidays need to be planned around your needs, they need to abstain from sex for 3 days before donating to you/clinic, have bloods, take the vitamins have acupuncture, and adjust their lifestyles to the optimum -have a look on the gay thread as many of the girls (and now mums) on there who have conceived by known donors and some have had hassles!

If you are doing it with a known donor you will both need full sexual health screens before you start( You can get this free from GUM clinic), and I would strongly advise a sperm analysis (any clinic/GP maybe) could do this for you- as my donor turned out to have a low sperm count but I only found this out when we went to a clinic and had been TTC at home for 4 months (30-40% of men in the population have low counts, but this wouldn't be an issues for clinic donors as they would have been screened out in their selection process and they would already be quarantined).

There is nothing stopping you registering at a clinic with a known donor and TTC in the mean time whilst undergoing the quarantine period they have to be tested and then quarantined and then retested 6 months later (I did have an excel sheet for the dates the various vials would be released and then when it came to ET I would pick a date that felt lucky and ask for that to be used).  It is also more expensive using a known donor to their donors, through a clinic by about 2K- you also need to use frozen sperm at a clinic and not fresh so the counts decrease on freeze thaw.

I have no regrets and stayed with my donor for the same reasons I choose him in the first place,  and we just need to have a different method- ICSI and I do hope that one day we will have a baby.  He also told his Mum that he was donating to me. We did get pregnant on the first ICSI but I lost my baby this time last year.

One of my friends was going to use her friend but then alarm bells rang when his girlfriend said 'Won't it be lovely to have our baby' and she thought no, she has a lovely boy from LWC.  Another friend was considering a close friend but he wanted to co-parent as well, so they opted for a US donor (when you could import sperm. With an unknown donor you don't have these issues but I guess you have others. The donor conception network also has books etc about telling children where they come from.

Good luck with your decision making.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Hello all,

Had a bit of a mad week then went away to see friends in Sheffield for the weekend.  They have a gorgeous 2 year old little girl & announced the 2nd one on the way in June - very jealous but very pleased for them.  I decided to share with them what I am doing & they were very positive.  Like others on here, we need support from those around us but need to keep info with those we trust.

How are you ladies doing on 2WW??  Keeping sane & no temptation to test??/

Felix - Hope your follicles have had a spurt since your last scan??

Di - welcome to our 'home'. I'm quite new here too & like you found all this info great & the people really friendly & helpful.

Has the London meet been confirmed for 26 Jan?? Any ideas on venue?

Hi to everyone else - just a quick post tonight as loads to catch up with at home.

Have a good week all.

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Hope that you are all ok.

I had my bloods and another scan today, had my previous one on Thursday-  but unfortunately my lining has not got above 4 mm (today) and from the scan I have ovulated so it will only get thinner from now to the end of the cycle. I have an appt next Tues with Mr Trew.  I really don't know what to do now, whether to ask for another monitored cycle but with viagra and oestrogen thrown in to see if it makes a difference, or to ask ARGC to treat immune issues -IVIG or something and then see.  Another friend sent me a text saying just give up and trying and try to adopt, as she has, but again there are no certainties.
Lx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,
JJ1 - Sorry that you didn't get the results you needed from your scan, hope that you can get some answers next week as to where you can go from here. 

Dottie - can understand your feelings towards your friend - glad that they were receptive to you ttc

Lauris - Good luck with the healthy eating this week - I was planning on it but just bought some cream slices from Tesco 

Didi - Project Bump I love it   Might have to adopt that saying ! Couldn't open that link you left for Sri lanka

Felix and Some1 - How's the 2WW going for you - driving you  . I'm on day 6 today, should be ok this week, the weekend will be hard I'm sure.  

Katie - Hope you're now fully recovered

Mazz - Is basting going ahead this week ?

Emma - have replied on your thread, just to send you more   , hope you're doing ok.

Jollyjo, Jovigirl, Hollysox how are you doing ?

 to anyone I've forgotten

Roo xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi girls

Roo, yes basting should be going ahead this week - still waiting for that smiley face, hopefully it will appear tomorrow morning.

Fingers crossed for a positive for your 2ww   !

JJ1, sorry to hear about your scan results - just not what you need is it. What is IVIG? It must be really hard to decide what to do next. 

Some1 - how is 2ww? Felix?

I just got back from a course in Leeds today - omigod the M62 really is as horrible as Sally Traffic says it is!! Saw my nephews last night - all excited over their new Xmas tree. Soooooo cute.

Re. Jan 26th meet, only seen a couple of confirmations so far - who can make it?

Hello to Di, Dottie, Katie (glad you're feeling better), Jo, Jovigril, Hollysox, Emma, Laura and anyone I've missed.

Maz xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Mazzz,
Fingers crossed for a smiley face soon - I didn't get a positive this month but left follies to grow for a few days (after scan) then had pregnyl jab, was a few days later than usual too so hope it was all ok - only time will tell I suppose.
One of my colleagues is going to manchester tomorrow for a course and he is dreading the M62 too - horrible road, I avoid it as much as I can.

I can make the London meet, just asked friend if I can stay with her so that will cut down on cost - not sure if I'll drive down or get train.

Roo xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Thanks Roo - it's so frustrating waiting for the smiley and not knowing when it's all going to happen, isn't it? When is your test date?

Glad you can def make 26th Jan - just wanted to check it's definitely happening before I book my train ticket as I can get a decent price if I book in advance. Haven't thought about staying but might ask a friend too - I fancy a bit of Tate Modern while I'm down!

Maz xx


----------



## dottiep

Good evening!

I may have to go to Paris on 25th Jan so not sure about 26th - will try!

Maz- hoping you get a smiley one soon!

Roo/Felix/Some1 - when are you all due to test  Need some good news on this thread for Xmas!!

JJ1 - sorry to hear your lining's not too hot - hope you get more positive news from consultant.

I have a question if anyone can help - even after I'd tested a negative & 6 days in AF I was still having bad bleeding gums which is still a bit of a problem. Also had a random nose bleed - is this all related to hormone stuff??

Tks
Dottie
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Not sure when to test  - Tues 18th is 14 days, but I won't believe a negative until AF arrives. Usually test early though, gives me something to do ! but only got 1 cheapy left, not going to waste CB digital.

Not sure wheter to get the train down - how much does it cost you Mazz and how much cheaper is it booking in advance?

Hope you can make it Dottie.

roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - lovely to have our own board!! Great to hear so many of us can make it on the 26th - I am free then so count me in!  

Good luck to Roo, someone and felix - one of you is bound to get some good news this time - I can feel it in my bones! 

JJ1 - sorry to hear things didn't go well at the scan - heres hoping your consultant will have some new ideas - I'm sure they will. 

Mazz - good luck with the basting - can't wait to finish school for xmas!

Laura, dottyp, hollysox, jollyjo, jovigirls and everyone else - hope all is well  

Went to see take that on fri night - they put on an excellent show - well worth the journey up there! unfortunetly I am still not well from my bout of illness. It's now gone to my chest and I have a hacking cough - am probably going to take a couple of days off school to recover - if I don't this illness will just go on and on. Took 120 11 year olds to the theatre today to see a pantomime - don;t think I'll go again next year - they fidgeted throughout the whole performance and 4 naughty boys had to be separated - I was NOT in the mood for it today!!! 

Take care everyone katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

JJ1 - sorry to hear things didn't go well for you this month. It's so hard isn't it? Hope you get some good news soon

Katie - sounds like you need to stay home and pamper yourself until you get better. These cold/cough things can go on forever otherwise. Good job it's nearly the end of term  

Dottie - hope you can make the 26th....although Paris also sounds rather nice....

Mazzz - good luck, hope the smily face appears. And Happy Birthday! (is it today or tomorrow?)

I'm in Finland - again. Very depressing as wet, cold, grey - doesn't get light here until gone 9am....back Thursday night and on Friday I have my hycosy which I'm a bit nervous about. I have a 'difficult' cervix (whatever that means  ) and smear tests are always quite painful, so am a bit worried it's going to hurt. Afterwards I'll have to get the tube back to Acton (leaving my car at a friends there) and then drive up to my sisters in North London where I'm babysitting. So just got to hope the hycosy isn't too painful/difficult. Any hints and tips from those who have had one?

Right, workshop starting in five mins so better go, catch up with you all again soon
Hi to those I've missed
Laura
x


----------



## Mazzzz

Katie, I can relate to the naughty boys - I spend half my life moving naughty boys round the classroom away from each other! Sounds like you need to get well properly - take some time off and look after yourself. 

Thanks Laura! Birthday is tomorrow - am treating myself to a nice hairdo in town after school, followed by meal and cinema with a good friend so should be a nice day (apart from the work bit in the middle....!) Wow, Finland! Hope you have a good time there despite the darkness! And good luck for the hycosy - not had one myself but I think others on here have. I'm sure it will be fine - the nurses who did my first IUI said 'Just lie back and think of Brad Bitt!' - it made me laugh which helped take my mind off it  

Roo, if I book soon I can get it for £26 return - would have to leave at 7am or something which I don't mind too much - gives me longer in London. 

Hi to everyone else! 

Maz xx


----------



## Damelottie

Could we go for a nice Italian meal?
Christ I need something to look forward to!!


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone - hope you are having a lovely evening - god it's cold down here! Have stayed off work today and probably tommorrow as well - beginning to feel a little better - stomach muscles very sore though from all that coughing. It's like i've done a hundred sit ups - I wish!! 

Glad i'm not the only one coping with annoying little boys mazz!  Mind you, at least it;s some practice for when we all have our own children someday!

Laura - hope all going well in snowy Finland - bet it gets dark there a about 2pm? How depressing! Good luck for friday - hope all goes well. Just think to yourself that what you are doing will help you in the long run to conceive your child. I'm sure it won;t be too bad and will be over in a matter of minutes. Then you will be one stage further towards your dream! 

Emma - great idea to go for an italian as most people like italian food. Could we arrange a sexy italian waiter to serve us!  Any of you girls near London know a nice Italian restaurant - bet there are hundreds of them! Take care everyone - katiexx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, hope you're doing ok. 

Laura, re the hycosy, I think I've got a difficult cervix too and the hycosy was ok for me. Its like a scan in a way as they put the camera in first before the catheter. That makes putting the catheter in easier if you have a bend in your cervix. 
I took parecetomal beforehand and they also gave me an aspirin based painkiller. It wasn't too bad at all - just a bit of cramping. I had a bit of a lay down afterwards, but there was another girl in at the same time as me and she was up and out and off back to work within minutes. Hope it all goes well. 

I'm definitely up for the meet in January. italian sounds good too. Maybe one of the chains - Zizzi's, Ask or Pizza Express might be an idea. 

I'm just recovering from a migraine, so am planning a quiet evening (left work at lunchtime) and then an early-ish night after Spooks. I think I'm getting nervous about tomorrow's scan already! Boy do I hope they've grown. 

Wishing everyone lots of   

Felix xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Italian sounds good! 
Good luck for tomorrow Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh dear, my healthy eating is so not going well! None of my colleagues was around for dinner and I hate going to the hotel restaurant by myself, so ordered room service. Steak and salad, red wine, and a cheese plate which is big enough to be an entire meal (which I will no doubt finish by myself  )
Oh well, need something to cheer me up on a dark Finnish evening!

Thanks for the reassurance on the hycosy Felix. Got worried because they suggested you had someone with you in case you didn't feel up to getting home by yourself. And I have to get back to my car in Acton and then drive up to my sisters in Winchmore Hill to babysit for my very active 1 yr old nephew (and my not so active 3yr old niece who has broken her leg and can't move without being carried around poor little thing) - I had visions of me collapsing in pain on the tube etc etc. Probably a bit melodramatic, but you know how you build these things up into something completely over exagerated!
Hope your migraine is clearing and good luck for tomorrow's scan....

Katie - glad you are feeling better, although maybe you should just stay off until the end of term now - no point going back too soon  

Mazz - I love the 'lay back and think of Brad Pitt' comment. I might substitute George Clooney (have always found Brad a bit too cute/boyish for me!) but great idea to take one's mind off what's happening! Your birthday plans sound lovely - enjoy!

Emma - Italian sounds like a great idea. We could go for one of the chains as Felix suggests. Or there is a place called Italian Kitchen on New Oxford St - never been there but it gets good reviews on toptable (see here: http://www.toptable.co.uk/venues/restaurants/?id=1332)
Or we could just meet somewhere central (Covent Garden?) for coffee and then find a suitable restaurant in the area? Looking forward to it already 

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix Hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

Laura- Hope Finland is going well, keep eating to keep warm!!

Emma hun thinking of you.

Have a fantastic birthday

I've posted on the other thread about meeting but there are Strada's on the South Bank/Tower Bridge, Zizzi's in the Strand where the London Girls met last, Ask and Pizza Express everywhere -one opposite Charring Cross Stn , Bertorelli's in Covent Garden or just off Oxford Street/Tottenham Court Road on Charlotte Street. There are Carluccio's near Selfridges in St Christophers place  behind Oxford Street -  Have a look on one of the dining in London sites probably best to book

L xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been AWOL a while, been trying to catch up with myself a bit, have had a really tough couple of months but am glad to say nothing has gone wrong this week  

Amber is really on the mend now, thanks everyone for being here for me, it means a lot.  She has had a haircut tonight and looks too cute for her own good!  We lost my grandad the week before last, it has been very sad for everyone and I do worry about my dad and his siblings, losing both their mum and dad within 6 weeks of each other, I wish I could take away their pain for them.  I called my aunty last week, we were chatting and I mentioned that I want to start treatment to have a baby of my own, she was so excited and so happy it was lovely to hear, I was quite surprised by her reaction she was absolutely thrilled and said I should go for it and not let anything get in the way.

I have done my first degree Reiki, it has been lovely having something positive in my life again, I hope to do the 2nd degree March 2008 which means I can practice professionally if I want to.  I can't wait to give a full treatment to someone else ( have only done this in training), I try to give myself a daily treatment but I really want to share it with others (oh and Amber of course  ).  I really needed something good to think about, a bit of something positive to focus on just some of the time, my depression was really taking hold, last week I had an anxiety attack that lasted about 6-7 hours, I didn't think they could last that long I thought I was ill with some horrible virus, just didn't recognise it as anxiety.  The doctor has given me something to help with sleep, I didn't want to go there but needs must sometimes and I do need my sleep!

I will catch up with you all very soon, take care everyone and keep smiling!

Love and hugs



x x x


----------



## winky77

Hello all,

Is it tuesday evening already!? I've just had to regig a meeting from thursday in London so been sneaky and changed the flight so that I can get down for the 26th Jan rendevous...hurrah!!

Amazon delivered me another package of books this morning to further fuel my research - got Louise Sloan's 'Knock Yourself Up' and have spent most of day reading it.....great indulgence but madly behind on client work as a result! Need to focus or else I'll end up working all weekend at this rate !!

JJ - thanks for the thoughts on identifying donors. When I come down for the 26th Jan I'm also going to have the 'chat' with some of my gay friends in London (but of course there's practicalities on that front with me being in Scotland !!)

Maz -  for tomorrow!!!!

Laura- hope you're not too frozen in Finland....tis pretty chilly up here too ....what is the work you do btw? You mentioned running a workshop and just wondered if we are in similar fields - I run a consultancy and deliver lots of workshop particularly with a focus on equality and diversity.

Roo - not sure why link didn't work - try Barberyn resorts in a search engine and that should get you there. (Emma you were after this link too I think) I'll hopefully still have a yogi glow when we meet so I'll fill you in on how it was! Feels a little bit like a final fling of my 'exotic holidays' before project bump (and beyond!) means these kind of hols will not be that accessible for a while (both financially and practically!) Interestingly, a friend of friend, married with 2 kids was saying how jealous she was of my trip and how it was 'alright for me, jetting off whilst they were at home frazzled with school holidays' - I just looked at her and knew categorically that I would swap if I could. I am so ready for project bump to be successful!

ps..I've noticed there's a new single women board which is great.....is there a plan to stop posting on here and move to the other one at some point?

tara for now

..Di


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Maz   have a lovely day tomorrow hun



xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh dear, I really should get to bed (2 hours ahead in Finland so getting a bit late) but everyone is so active this evening!

JJ1 - thanks for the restaurant suggestions - if Zizzis worked well for the London girls' last meet, perhaps we should go there? I guess we need to sort it out on the other thread and get definitive numbers before we make a booking....

jovigirl - nice to hear from you again and glad to hear Amber is all OK now. V sorry about your grandad, must be difficult time for the family. You're lucky having had him around so long - my grandfathers were both dead by the time I was 7, and my grandmothers in my teens - oh dear, doesn't bode well for a long and healthy life for me does it?   
Reiki sounds fabulous - you can always practise on us! 

Di - great that you can make the London do now. Finland not too cold, just grey and wet (I'd rather it was cold and snowy actually). I work in marketing for a telco (given the Finland trips you can probably figure out which one!) - I run a lot of insights/innovation type workshops - helping the engineers think more about the users of the products and what they want. Sometimes interesting, but often very frustrating! Your equality and diversity workshops sound a lot more interesting   Or perhaps the grass is always greener!
This thread is now part of the Single Women sub board - new initiative to make it easier for people to find us, and easier for us to keep all our different posts together etc....so we don't need to move, we've already been moved as such!

Right, to bed, or I'll be in no fit state to work tomorrow
Take care everyone and have a lovely b'day tomorrow Maz

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi guys,

Welcome back Jovigirl sorry that you have had a rough time in the past few weeks. We missed you. 

 Mazz hope you have a great day is it basting - day too ?

Didi - Glad that you've been able to regig your meetings so you can make the meet.

Laura - I love Finland - have a penfriend there (but sadly lost touch now) and have been out to visit her a few times. i've been in both winter and summer - such a difference. We stayed in a summer house - in the summer we rowed across the lake, in the winter we walked across and fished through a hole in the ice !

JJ1 - you certainly know your Italians in London   I need somewhere easy to find as don't know london, 

Felix - fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow, hope you've got some lovely follies in there.

Katie - hope you feel better soon - Keep yourself wrapped up nice and cosy.

Emma - How are you doing hun?  , stay strong adn only contact him when you feel ready.

Dottie - Can't help with the bleeding gums I'm afraid, never had any of those symptoms.

Some1 - how are you doing ? 

Well I'm just about to start week 2 of the dreaded 2ww now the craziness starts. Been playing badminton tonight - hope I haven't overdone things, I'm trying to continue as normal and not do anything different than i would normally so who knows?

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

I've summarised those who can make it on 26th on the 'voting' thread - not sure how to include link!!  Will add Emma & Di to the list. Good news is I will come back on fri night so able to make it after all.

Felix - good luck with scan tomorrow...fingers crossed for you

Maz - Happy birthday for tomorrow ...hope you get a smiley face!

Laura - I suppose everyone is different but don't worry too much about the hycosy.  They suggested I take someone with me but it was fine.  I was given suppositories for the pain beforehand - got the nurse to do it for me as not too accomplished!!!  My cervix is a long way back & hard to get at - they just had to use a longer thingy to get to it.  I did have quite bad pains afterwards - a bit worse than AF pains but went within half an hour.  You can take additional painkillers - just check with the clinic about mixing post the pessary.  I was back in a meeting within the hour!  Hope all goes well for you.

Jovigirl - Sorry to hear you've been feeling so down.  Sending you   .  Keep focussed on the positive if you can.

Roo / some1 - hang on in there! Lots of     coming your way.

Speak soon
dottie
x


----------



## dottiep

Forgot to ask - Felix, are you able to make it on 26th

x


----------



## Felix42

Yes please. Would love to come along!

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Not sure who's posting here & who's posting on the 'single girls meet up' thread....so will post this here too............ I have taken the liberty of booking a table (private room) at Kettners in Soho (29 Romilly Street) for 12.30pm on sat 26th Jan - provisionally for 10 but can accommodate more.  Nearest tubes Tottenham Court Road & Leicester Sqaure.
Have a look at the menu on their website - billed as modern Italian & quite extensive - let me now if it suits... No problem if not - can easily cancel.  Just thought good to start somewhere.....

Confirmed so far

Me
Maz
Lauris
Roo
JJ1
Kylecat
Karen
Emma
Di
Felix
Some1

TBC - Jovigirl / Aweeze

Anyone else - pls shout

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Sounds great. Good idea to get private room. Zizzi's for the London group was great but a bit noisy and tricky to hear what people were saying. 

Thanks for organising this!

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

I've blooming messed up now! I started a new thread somewhere. Oh gawd - ignore me. I was trying to help and messed it all up!!

Are we booked somewhere? FANTASTIC!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks D - Kettners is a great venue been to several good nights there - with the champagne bar downstairs and is a posh Pizza Express upstairs-in Soho so easy to get to and for shopping!!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Dottie for getting us organised! Kettners looks perfect and a private room is ideal - we won't have to keep checking if people are listening to our conversations and wondering what on earth we're talking about  

9.20am here in Helsinki and it's just about getting light. Don't think I could live here permanently - just too dark and dreary in Winter....especially at the moment when there isn't even any snow....

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

It looks lovely. Well done xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Dottie for organising that - I'm really looking forward to it! Will be lovely to meet you all - may do a little bit of shopping while I'm up there! Also can't remember who, but someone mentioned the tate modern - i'd be up for that too, katiexx


----------



## kylecat

Sorry Emma - wanted to say hi to you this morning but forgot in my previous post! Hope you get through today at work OK - well done for making it in and sorry to hear about the cracked windscreen - they are easily fixed - I had one recently 

Take care of yourself and we'll all have a lovely time on the 26th - lots of  

katiexx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi there

Sorry I haven't been around much too - like Jovigirl I have just been trying to sort my head out so have been keeping a low profile.  Haven't had the chance to catch up on all the news yet but just wanted to add myself to the list for the meet up if that's okay.

Will do personals as soon as I've caught up at lunchtime!

Love 

K x


----------



## aweeze

Just popping in to say that I've had a text from Kimberley.... 

She wanted me to let you know that she's sorry that she hasn't been online for a while - she has postnatal depression and also lots of gland stones which explains why she has been in such pain. Amelia is doing very well though and weighed in at 15lb 12oz - Kimberley says she is gorgeous!

I hope to make the meet although being in central London isn't so great for me - I was hoping it would be somewhere easy for me to drive to instead of having to utilise public transport! It will really depend on whether I am still breastfeeding - I was going to stop after xmas but am thinking of carrying on a bit instead. Ellis will take formula so leaving him isn't a problem but my boobs get awfully full and painful if I'm away from him for too long! Will also have to check on the availability of a babysitter.... I'll let you know as soon as I can - I'd like to make it if I can though. 

I don't know if I posted about my laptop - it broke! I have been sent another one from work but it's going to have to go back as it's not working properly. It's easier to get online if I have the laptop as Ellis isn't used to sleeping in his room yet plus I have to get the heating sorted out in there as it always feels cold - you'd think in a new build house, they would get the radiator to room ratio right!!! 

Anyway - must get on. I try and read the thread if I get a mo even if I'm not posting so I try and keep up with you all. 

Lou
XX


----------



## kylecat

Happy Birthday Mazz    - hope you've had a great day despite being at school!! Any news on the smiley faces? Is it time yet!!?  Love katiexx

PS - lou, hope you can make it to the meetup!


----------



## dottiep

Hi karen,

Of course you can come along - I'll add you to the list.

Lou - I do hope you can make it...let me know nearer the time.

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

MAZZ Hope that you are having a fab day
L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou Great to hear from you, it would be great if we could meet you and Ellis in the New Year.  So sorry to hear about Kimberley's PND- please send her our love and best wishes.

L x


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 said:


> Lou Great to hear from you, it would be great if we could meet you and Ellis in the New Year.


Gosh - I wasn't going to bring Ellis! I guess I could do if this place is baby friendly and everyone is OK with having a bubba there  ?!?!?!? I do like showing him off when I get the chance  Mind you - battling public transport with a baby.... hmmmmmm! Will give it some thought!

Mazzz - sorry I missed your birthday. Hope you had a good one!

Lou
X


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - wanted to ask your advice - but not sure if any of you would know. I've had a couple of sets of blood tests at my GP's and the oestradiol level has come out low both times - below 73 pmol/L - does anyone know what this means? What kind of effect would this have on fertility - if any? I know most of you have had these tests so wondering if you knew as I'm getting a little worried. All other tests are totally normal e.g. Prolactin, LH, FSH. I have also come out as CMV positive - think this may have an effect on the availability of donor sperm - please help as I'm getting concerned!!!

Love to you all katiexx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Katie, 

Oestradiol result depends on when in your cycle it was taken
Ref range  Follicular 37 - 650
              Ovulatory 176 - 1400
              Luteal  113-906 pmol/l

CMV positive - is good news for donor as it means that you can have sperm from a neg or pos donor. 
so stop worrying  

Roo x


----------



## some1

Hello

Just a quick(ish) me post from me I'm afraid - will try to catch up everyone else's news over the weekend.

I have been keeping a low profile on here for the last few days as I have been totally and utterly miserable with the work situation and didn't want to come on here and moan.  I've been really weepy and emotional and 999% sure that I'm not pregnant.  Any possible symptoms I had I was just dismissing and have not been able to focus at all on my 2ww (a blessing in some ways I suppose - well, it would have been if I hadn't been busy wallowing in misery).  Anyway, the last couple of days I have started to feel a bit better...  And, started noticing my boobs were a bit tender (they are a lot tender today).  This afternoon I got a real shock when I popped to the loo and found some brown blood !! (I am on day 12 today)  I had literally a couple of minutes to be totally stunned then I had to dash back for a mentoring session.  So... now I am only 997% certain I am not pregnant.  Just got to try to wait til test day now.  Hmm...

Some1
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Some1 - big big hugs. I am so sorry to read your post.
It is such a shock seeing that blood. But don't give up until test day hun - you just never never know.

Sending you lots of love hun.

Aweeze - thank you so much for posting about Kimberley. Please send my love to her. I hope you can make the meet

Emma xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks ever so much Roo - you've really put my mind at rest! My bloods were taken on day one (follicular) so it seems that the levels aren't too bad after all! Good news about the CMV thing too. I hope you are well too and having a good week. good luck with the testing. hello to some1 too - the blood you saw could be implantation blood - I've read about that a lot - fingers crossed for you all! 

Emmalottie- how are you? Hope you've been feeling a little better today. Laura - hope you got back from finland OK - good luck at the clinic tommorrow love to you all katiexx


----------



## Mazzzz

Wow, some1 - that is quite promising! Day 12 would be about right for implantation bleeding so it's def not over yet. (I had that with my second IUI and felt REALLY weird for a day and a half, but then I woke up next day feeling normal again -I was very very sure there was something going on but it just didn't stick.) Soooo sending you lots of positive vibes hon! So sorry work is really difficult - not long now till Xmas hols. It's ok to come on here and moan - I've done it, we probably all have at some point. We could have a thread called 'I hate my job!' 

Lou, good to hear from you - would be great to meet Ellis if you can face bringing him along on 26th! Sorry to hear about Kimberley - give her our love won't you.

Hi Karen, good to hear from you too! Hope you're doing ok.

Dottie - thanks for booking us a venue, don't know it but sounds good. Private room is def a bonus. Looking forward to meeting everyone!

Had a lovely birthday yesterday - think I posted on another thread last night? Anyway thanks for all your good wishes! I got my smiley face in the morning, then my Year 7 French class sang to me which was a great start to the day - I don't usually tell the kids but yesterday I did and they were so sweet. Went into town after school for a haircut and then went for a meal with a friend - was going to go to the cinema but was really exhausted. Basting was 11.30am this morning which went fine. It's amazing how blase I've become about it after doing a few - it's just not a big deal anymore. I was in a right state the first time I had one! Test date is 31st Dec so really hope I won't be drinking at New Year this year! Also went to the GP to get my throat sorted out. I got more antibiotics to treat what she said could either be strep throat or glandular fever - really hope it's not the latter...

Hi to everyone  

Maz xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

some1- your symptoms sound promising!!!

re: oestrodial I have had about 6 oestrodial tests this month and it rises until ovulation and then decreases, so don't worry about  as a one off

Lou- nice ot hear from you

Felix- Good luck with IUI


Must dash supposed to be on a day off and ended up in work till 2000

Lx


----------



## dottiep

good evening!

Some1 - I did a lot of research into implantation bleeds last month so yours sounds promising........don't give up yet.  It's quite common.


Maz - good luck post basting...

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone - new to this site... Although have posted on the DC network site.
So far have had my LH tests done - got a call from the Doctor this morning to say that the clinic can't do my CMV test using a blood test - news to him and me - so have to go back in for a urine test and throat swab  Anyone else have this
Have just moved from Plymouth to Scotland - anyone else getting treated up here - am still under Plymouth but it's a way to go.  
Am also looking in to importing my little wigglies from Denmark.  Has anyone else imported?  Only reason is because of the shortage of sperm - although it's going to be expensive!  But it will be sooooooo worth it in the end.  
Any help advice anyone can give me would be great - my friends and family do know about what I'm doing but I do feel so alone at times.  
New Year - new start - Take care everyone
love
Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome Rachel.

My CMV test was via a blood test xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Rachel an welcome

I too had CMV via blood test - not sure why it can't be done that way for you.

I've not imported sperm, I was quite lucky and only waited a month for my donor - he was reserved for someone else but they were having doubts so transferred to me.

Emma - how are you doing hun ? have beenchecking up on your thread and you seem to be doing ok and getting some great advice.


Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Rachel, 

Welcome! No need to feel alone now you've found FF. I've had so much great advice from the girls here and it really helps to be able to 'chat' to people going through exactly the same thing. Will send you a PM re your HSG question on the other thread...

My CMV was blood test too - got it done at the GPs without any problem....in fact I got all my bloods and screening tests done at the GP. The only one which wasn't a blood test was chlamydia which was a cervical swab....

Afraid I can't help with sperm imports - I'm at London Womens Clinic and they have plenty so no need to import.

Good luck with getting all your tests sorted out

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rachel - I would query this, as it is a blood test that is needed to see if you have the antibodies, the clinic are asking if you have the disease but to see if you have been exposed to it before, you only secrete it through the urine, saliva when active etc. But if you have been exposed to it your result will come back as having positive antibodies.

These may help

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54743.0
http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=1108


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

The meet on the 26th sounds like it is going to be great.  I would love to come, dottiep can you add me to the list please.

Mazz – how’s the 2ww going?  Sending you loads of    and   for a nice Christmas BFP.  Sorry I missed your birthday, hope you had a good one.

Roo – how are you?  Nearly there now, any symptoms.  I’ve been thinking of you and sending you lots of   and  .

Kimberley –   hun.  Hope you feel better soon

Emma – big hugs for you too hun – keep your chin up and your lights on xxx    

Hello Rachella – welcome to the thread!

Felix - how's the 2ww going so far?  What day are you on?  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all having a good weekend and getting organised for Christmas.

I am on a bit of a rollercoaster at the moment and not really sure what is going on!.. I last posted on Thursday (Day 12 of 2ww) when I had a bit of bleeding (just a little and nothing since).  I was naughty and did a test that evening and it was a  .  Did temperature next morning and it had dropped so was sure that AF was going to arrive on Friday (am a temping addict and temp drop always means the   is on her way), but she didn't arrive, (.) (.) very sore.  Yesterday (Day 14 and official test day), temp was back up again (weird!), (.)(.) still very sore (and don't usually get this at all) - didn't test as went to Norfolk to visit relatives, so decided to wait until today.

So, tested this morning (3 times!!! ) - 1st was clinic test - BFN, 2nd was internet test -BFN, 3rd was First Response and, don't know...  thought there was maybe, maybe the faintest of lines, but thought maybe I was imagining it  .  So, went round to mum and dad's for 2nd and 3rd opinion - they weren't sure either, so have decided to do another test tomorrow (and only 1 this time!!!) and just try to be patient  .   Think I may still be the PSQ and end up feeling a bit silly   , just got to wait and see ...

Some1

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Some1, wishing you lots of  for the BFN turning to a BFP. I've read lots of cases where they do and the spotting sounds extremely positive. 

I'm on Day 2 of 2WW, felt sick and weepy yesterday (watched Becoming Jane) so your psycosomatic queen crown might be at risk. Day 2 symptoms I don't think so. 

Wishing everyone lots of  and  and a great Sunday. 

Felix xx


----------



## Mazzzz

Wow, yes still sounding very promising Some1 - would Af normally have started by now Day15? hang on in there - must be excrutiating not knowing for sure yet!  

Roo, not too long for you now - when's your test date?

Felix - sending you lots of 2WW calming vibes - I'm only on Day 4 post basting and it's already driving me insane!!

Dottie - are you on 2ww too? I must have missed a post somewhere. Good luck too!  

Emma, not sure what's happened as I can't find a post but hope you're ok hon?  

Love to all

Maz xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Some1 - hang in there, sounds promising - hope you get the right result in the morning. 

Felix - hope 2ww goes quickly for you 

Dottie - how are you doing hun - when is test day for you

Emma -  hope youre doing ok - and the lights are still on 

Mazz - hows it going 2ww driving you  yet. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122395.0 link to Emma's thread.

Well I tested this morning 12 days post IUI (CD 29)and of course if was a BFN.  My cycle on treatment is usually 29-30 days, but never got a smiley face this month, scan on CD 13 showed 3 smallish follies, had HCG on CD16 and basting CD17, not sure what all this means, ? if this means that cycle will be longer. Luteal phase for me is never regular either anything from 14days to 18days. Don't know what to think anymore, was feeling really positive this month but now not so sure. 
Only symptoms I am having are slight AF type twinges - worse yesterday - no sore (.)(.) despite prodding regularly .
Just want to know now, wish I had a crystal ball.

 to everyone I've not mentioned
Enjoy the remainder of the weekend

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 - good luck for testing tomorrow - this could be the one!   And great that you can make the meet on the 26th. Is going to be lovely to meet everyone face to face  

Roo - good luck to you too, only a few more days until you know for sure. We should all be asking for crystal balls from Santa I think   

Felix - hang in there on your wait....hope the next 12 days fly by for you!

Fingers crossed for you too Maz. And Dottie?

So many on the 2WW at the moment - let's hope we get a whole host of   to start 2008 in style!

Just been for a long walk as it's such a lovely day today so feeling all energised and postive. Let's hope the feeling lasts! Only 3 more days at work then off to Prague for 3 days with my sister and then it's Xmas - hurrah!

Hello to everyone else, hope you're enjoying this sunny Sunday
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

to everyone, 

Wow there are so many on 2WW.  Good luck and sending    to Some1, Roo, Maz, Felix and Dottie  .  I was just watching the Channel 4 docu 'The Baby Race' on video yesterday and there was a woman on there that thought she had a   which then turned into a   so fingers crossed..x 

A big hello and welcome to Rachel too......I just PM'd you back on DCN btw....It will be great if you make it down to London on the 26th.  There's still some cheap flights if you book soon....don't know if you know of www.skyscanner.net.....where you can search all cheap airlines and then link thru to their websites....I use it a lot ....I'm just going down for the day this time as I'm down the week before and week after ....derr.....flying from Edinburgh to Gatwick 8.55am and back from Stansted to Ed at 20.50pm for £43.....Good old Easyjet.  If you are going the same route or similar timings from Glasgow I'd be happy to meet up to travel into London from airport.  

Tara everyone, 

..Di
ps.....no sunshine just       in Scottieland!


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - hope we've all had a lovely weekend - been lots of posts today which I'm just catching up on! Had a lovely day today - been out on the santa express with my twin 4 year old nephews - a train took us to a grotto and the boys got to meet santa and get a gift!! They were beside themselves! One of my nephews said very earnestly to me in the car 'Auntie Katie, do you know something? I really love you!' - it was so sweet and it's moments like this that make me realise how important my forthcoming plans are to me!!  

Hope the 2ww girls are OK - roo, felix, mazz, someone and dottiep I think - apologies if I have got them wrong! Lots of     for you all. Let us know how you get on tommorrow Some1.

Emma - how are things? Have you decided what to do with the gift yet? Hope you are keeping those lights switched on to cheer you up. 

Laura, new member racheal, hollysox, JJ1, didi and anyone else I;ve not mentioned - hope you've all had a lovely weekend. 

I've been having a little think recently about my forthcoming plans and have decided to give the wessex fertility centre in southampton a ring next week. I have a consultation appointment at the LWC in jan but am a little worried about the travelling up there etc especially if I go for the medicated IUI's and need scans etc everyday. Has anyone else travelled far for treatment? If so, how did it go and did it add to your stresses!! I would appreciate any views. The wessex do IUI treatment for single women although they don't seem to have any percentages for how successful they are on their website. However, I did ring them a couple of months ago and they said they had a waiting list for CMV negative sperm - my recent blood tests indicate that I am CMV positive so there will be no waiting list hopefully. When I rang them they quoted 3-400 pounds for IUI and then £1700 for the sperm - I thought that this was very steep compared to other clinics so am a bit perplexed about this  Perhaps it means that the sperm that I purchase will give me enough for a few goes - who knows!! 

Anyway - hope all is well and we are lovely and warm on this very cold winters evening!  

Love to you all katiexx

PS - looking forward to our meet up on the 26th - sounds like we've got quite a big gang now!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - good idea about at least ringing Wessex again and checking on the sperm situation. They also quoted me £1700 for sperm when I spoke to them in Sept - but that was for 5 goes at IUI plus one year storage costs. Which means it works out cheaper than LWC anyway if I've got my figures/maths right!

I'm halfway between Southampton and London so in the end the LWC won out for me given that they have sperm available straight away (partic since I am CMV negative). Have to say I'm not looking forward to the constant shuttling up and down to Central London though - but it's a small price to pay  

I guess it's harder for you being a teacher though - not easy to get the time off work etc. I'm lucky in that I can pretty much work from home when I want/arrange my own schedule, and my boss rarely questions what I'm up to which makes it easier....so I should be able to fit the trips to London in around my work OK. And I've already blocked out 10 days in Jan for no overseas travel (assuming cycle stays as is now, then IUI should be between 8th and 17th Jan) - which I can also do as long as it's far enough in advance

Let me know how you get on with the Wessex though - there's a girl I met through DCN who lives in the New Forest and had been thinking of Bridge in London, but is now also reconsidering Wessex - so be good to know how things stand there...

It's freezing isn't it? Have had heating on since lunchtime which will no doubt mean huge bills, but too cold to sit in without it!
Have a good evening  
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey Laura - thanks for the reply - the £1700 now makes sense especially if it allows me to have 5 goes. They didnt really explain that clearly to me on the phone. Another thing about the wessex is that they don't allow you to have unmedicated cycles - they all must be medicated. I suppose it helps boost their success rates as well as giving you a higher chance!! Oh well - I'm more than happy to go down that route if it gives me a better chance.  

You are right about my job - it is quite complicated to take time off. I have to fill in a slip, then I get put on the cover board for everyone to view. There are some right busybodies at my school who love to work out why people are off sick - I'm guilty of gossiping myself from time to time! I figure if I am having treatment locally then it's a little less time off and people won't be wondering so much. Hopefully I can just take the odd few lessons off instead of the whole day travelling up and down to London. I wish I could be more open about it at work but the problem is some staff will gossip with the kids. They do this as they think it will make them more popular with the students  - and understandably I do not want any of the students finding out as they'd have a fieldday!!  So I am keeping it all very secret and have told just 3 of my very close colleagues who I trust totally. 

Anyway I will ring the wessex next week and I'll let you know of their response - hopefully I can get a consultation with them pretty quickly after xmas 

Hope you are feeling nice and warm with the heating cranked up! off to watch strictly come dancing results show - hoping gethin will win!! 

Love to everyone katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - Yes, I'm starting to think I should go medicated/scans route anyway - relying on the sticks to predict ovulation seems a bit uncertain, especially since my last 3 cycles have been so different....

Planning to call LWC next week and see if I can talk to a nurse about it - don't want to have to go back up there to discuss it, but would like to get their opinion. Or maybe I'll do one completely unmedicated in January and then review after that....all so complicated isn't it!

Do you teach in secondary school then? I can understand you not wanting the kids to know...can't believe some of the staff would gossip with the kids about that sort of thing. Not very professional at all....in fact quite scary to think teachers would do this....

Pretty sure Gethin isn't going to win - Emma posts on another thread about this, and she knows someone on the production team....sorry to deliver bad news  

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

You were right Laura - Gethin is out! he was my favourite as well!! 

Sounds like a good idea to ring the LWC regarding your treatment - it might be worth having one go unmedicated and then see what you feel from then on - and you never know, it may work first time anyway! 

I have tried monitoring my ovulation but so far can;t get a positive response on the OPK's. A lot of the tests say to not go to the loo for at least 4 hours beforehand - however I've got such a weak bladder that I can never manage this!  I am testing at the moment and due to having a 34 day cycle I should ovulate tommorrow (day 17) so I'll keep testing and see what happens. Anyone had success with these tests? What time of the day are they best to use?

In answer to your question, yes I do work in a secondary school and therefore I have to be careful who I tell - don't want the kids finding out as they are old enough to understand stuff like this - often think that it might be a lot easier if I worked with little kids! 

Take care - let us know what the LWC advise when you ring up katiexx


----------



## dottiep

Hello all,

Laura - just wanted to say that I did my first medicated cycle at LWC but only had 2 scans - one was on day 1-3 to check linings & the 2nd on day 10 to check follicle growth.  Not sure if this will effect your decision.  Understand the thought of having to commute every day is not great.

I think there's been some confusion - I'm unfortunately not on 2WW.  Had to give it a miss this month as my cycle was all messed up. AF came a week early but still had to wait to 'official' test day so missed the scans,etc.

Sending lots of luck & positive thoughts to all those that are on 2WW....let's hope for at least one BFP for Xmas.  

Some1 - consider yourself added to the list!

Have a good week all....fingers crossed.

Dx


----------



## Mazzzz

Sorry Dottie - someone posted good luck to you so assumed I'd missed a post. Anyway, good luck for your next one instead!

Katie - I soooooo know how you feel about the school thing and tx. I also work in a secondary school - all boys so definitely don't want them finding out! Having my name up on the cover list when I'm out for treatment really stresses me out - I work in a school where the culture is you have to be pretty much dying before people will take time off for anything. A maths teacher was bragging the other day he's had 4 days off since 1985 and those were for a knee operation..... We also have teachers who have nothing better to do than ask each other 'why is soandso off today?' I don't know why. I never notice who is off, I just look to see if I'm up to cover a lesson. And we also have teachers who like to 'get in with the kids' and tell them secrets about staff. Anyway, hope it works out ok for you and you can just skip out for a few lessons for tx. 

Maz xx


----------



## some1

Katie and Mazz - I also work in a secondary school, and really don't want the kids to find out (or colleagues as there are some issues there).  I'm sure that some staff at my school are less than discreet with the kids as sometimes they do find out really personal stuff.  I've been lucky as I haven't had to take too much time off, and if anyone asked I just vaguely mentioned 'women's issues'.

Katie - re the OPKs - they are a bit temperamental.  I have been charting temps and other fertility signs, plus doing OPKs for about 18months (I spent a long time on a waiting list for sperm) and feel like I have only just got to grips with my cycle.  My tips are : test first and second morning wee (this cycle I was neg at 7am and strong pos at 8am), and, although the instructions say an OPK is only pos if both lines are equal you may need to be a bit 'creative' in your interpretation of this (it is quite rare for me to get a definite pos at all in a cycle - although I did this month - so I usually just look for a clearly visible line and don't worry if it isn't as dark as the test line - everyone is different though - not sure if I am being much help really!  )

My knickers have been up and down like billyo today - no sign of AF so far (don't think it is really due yet though, am on cycle day 26 today and usually vary between 26-28 days. ov came early this month so AF probably due tomorrow).  Been out and bought a clearblue HPT ready for tomorrow (I've heard that they are the most reliable) so hopefully I will know for sure in the morning - just want to know now !!

Some1
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck for tomorrow morning Some1 - thinking of you


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Some1.  reiki^

Good luck and can't wait to hear your news. 

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

SOME1 - Thinking of you and hope tomorow brings you some welcome news I swore blind by clearblue digital as I had a negative to First Response and a positive on clearblue, on the same sample of urine and then it turned out I had a BHCG of 297 later that morning!  

Felix- Hope the 2ww is not driving you nuts yet.

Welcome to the new single girls on the thread,so good to see that we are growing in numbers.

I had a busy weekend, went to see my Mum she is 4 hours drive away.  Today met up with my friend, her female partner and their little boy who is 16 months (thanks to LWC!) he is such a cutie. Her partner is now trying IVF with the same sperm donor.

Then I decided that I should have a real Christmas tree and dragged it back home, only to discover I can't find my decorations and lights, so had to buy some more! I know I have loads from around the world but where!!! I'll find them in Jan.  

My donor and I have are going to my follow up appt after the disasterous monitored cycle on Tues- then out with the boys and friends for the evening, and again on Thursday.  Tomorrow is all the Christmas parties at work, but decided not to go and can't be bothered, would rather spend time with my friends.

Hope that you all have a good week ahead 

L x


----------



## winky77

aarrrgghhh......it's going to be a late one....I've procrastinated for days and now I can't go to bed until I get this client proposal finished cos it should have been with them friday....and then I've got another massive research report to pull together in the next few days....whatever happened to winding down for Christmas?!?  

anyway - 2 mins welcome distraction to read today's postings.....

Some1 - keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow    

JJ1 - what's BHCG? - I'm still a newbie learning the lingo!! 

ok....back to the grind....


----------



## some1

Thanks for all the good luck wishes but it was a BFN today and temp dropped this morning so just waiting for AF now.  Am confused about the (faint) BFP I had yesterday and spotting I had last Thurs - guess whatever tried to happen didn't make it - gutted.

Some1
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi some1 - sorry to hear your news.    I suppose you could say 'never say never' until AF arrives. Here's hoping that the BFN is just a glitch and it changes to a BFP - take care, love katiexx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Some1    
Big hugs  - we're here if you need us.

Am totally fed up and haven't really start journey.  Saw consultant in September - he then booked me into hospital for my HSG.  Rang hospital and then deny ever seeing the paper work - even though I've seen it - rang consultants secretary - who assured me it's been sent.... The saga goes on .... contacted my consultants secretary again, and the Dr actually took my paperwork over to the hospital - surprise surprise the hospital still deny seeing the paperwork - 3 months later and I'm still waiting for my HSG.  What really upsets me is a very good friend of mine is using the same clinic - she's married, and they have bent over backwards to accommodate her - anyone else come across this - or am I just a wee bit too hormonal at the moment... I am now looking into other clinics - anyone recommend any?  Was looking into the LWC.  Will mean a lot of travelling but it will be worth it.
Sorry to drain down, just feel so isolated and messed about.  The woman on phone in hospital was so rude.  
Moan over.  Will stay positive as can't get upset at this extremely early stage in my journey!  

Take care everyone and thank you for listening!
Rachel x


----------



## Roo67

Some1 - I'm so sorry that it wasn't to be this month    but I think I will be right behind you - got a feeling that it's all over for me again too.  

Rachel - I can totally understand your frustration, keep on at them, can you ask cons to send letter again? 

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Roo - have been on the phone nearly every week to consultants secretary who has assured me that theconsultant actually had delivered the paper work again 2 weeks ago.  The hospital deny all knowledge.  If I was at home I'd march the letter over there myself!

Enough said or I'll just upset myself again.... Pure frustration...  Sorry  

Is anyone staying over on the 26th Jan??  If so where's the best place to book?  Still looking into flights at the mo.  The Glasgow ones seem to arrive after the event!  No good, so will look into flying from either Edinburgh or staying over the night.  Looking forward to it!

Take care everyone ....

Rachel x x x

"Fear can hold you prisoner, hope can set you free."


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 - so sorry it wasn't your month  

2008 is going to be our year though - just got to keep on trying and it WILL happen....

Rachel - gosh, that all sounds REALLY frustrating. Hope you get it sorted soon. I've had no probs with LWC so far on that sort of thing, and just had my hycosy last week. Guess it makes it easier because consultant and clinic are all in the same place, so no lost paperwork. I have a feeling this is going to be a very long journey though, with loads of patience needed along the way - so perhaps this is just getting you prepared  

Dottie - only 2 scans would def be manageable. Am going to call LWC on Weds when working from home and see what they recommend given that my cycles seem a bit unpredictable in length and LH surge tricky to pick up

didi - hope you got all the work done. I've also got last minute rush on, and Weds is my last day so feeling the pressure a bit  

Ok, heading back to lounge now which is only warm room in house. Boiler is broken, no heating or hot water and British Gas can't come until Weds pm. Fabulous....
So am huddled around electric heater in lounge with hot water bottle - typical that this happens on coldest day of year so far...

Have a good eve everyone!
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

some1 .....  I'm so sorry about your BFN     I hope next time will be the lucky one.  Reading the posts of you ladies who have already had IUIs etc has really made me appreciate what is to come.  I'm wobbly enough about my initial consultation never mind what is to come after that!  

I had a question about clinic choice.....my appt on thursday is with GCRM (Glasgow) but as Rachel has also found out...they don't have great    stocks (Scotland is generaly low everywhere).  I decided to go ahead with the appt because I figured there might be ways to source sperm elsewhere (am thinking from other clinics/ Europe as don't really want the 6m wait if I find a donor myself). I suppose I was thinking that I need to find somewhere I can get to easily because it seems from what I've read on here that you can be going back and forth to the clinic several times a week at the key time. But there's no going back and forth is there's nothing to go back and forth for!!   I was wondering how others have made their clinic choices ?  And has anyone had sperm imported to their clinic from another clinic or from Europe?  Look forward to your views...  

..Di


----------



## winky77

oh Laura.....just read your posting....tis a sod your boiler has konked out    just when coldest day of year!  Sounds like you and I are still crazy on the work front.    I almost did an alnighter getting that proposal finished....finally got into bed at gone 4am .....derr.....and guess what....I couldn't sleep....had kind of gone past being tired.  Eventually got about 4 hours....but don't feel that bad as a result...(could this be perverted way of practising for sleepless nights with a baby in the future.......me wishes !!!)  )..... roll on


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls
BHCG (beta HCG is the pregnancy hormone detected when pregnant) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_chorionic_gonadotropin

Some1- maybe you had a biochemical pregnancy if you had a faint positive, the only real way to prove it is to have a BHCG measured at the time.

It it so annoying when referrals go missing. My hysteroscopy referral went missing (NHS) now but anyting arranged through the clinic has been plain sailing. I guess it is the luck of the drawer.

Can help with you with importing sperm, it has got much harder and I believe that if you do import it from Europe it has to be donor ID release and the donor can't have been paid like in the UK.

Laura hope you get the boiler sorted!!!

I have my follow up appt at the clinic tomorrow after work. My donor is coming with me. I was dreading today but it was ok,it was a year ago today that I had my ERPC a year ago today and my dream ended and all my problems began. A year on and I am still closer to my goal... and I killed the goldfish yesterday! my donor's partner usually cleans him out and I decided that it wasn't fair for the fish to have to wait for him, so cleaned him then, I put him in the clean bowl and then he flew round going mad he was on the bottom of the bowl. I went to flush him away and then he moved so I left him overnight but dead this am!!

L x


----------



## Jollyjo1608

Hi ladies, sorry for not being on for ages, life has been a bit busy!
Fingers crossed for all of you on 2ww - hope you are not going to mad with the waiting! Looking forward to hearing about lots of BFP!!!!

I have got a problem and I really don't know what to do! Am going round in circles at the moment! I split up with my man a couple of months ago, long story but basically he didn't want any more kids (he has 5 from previous marriages) well, Friday (oh by the way we work together) he asked me to go for a coffee with him as he wanted to talk.....we talked. He misses me and he has realised how much he loves me. He was totally against having any more kids a few months ago but now he is saying "maybe". We have only been seeing one another since March this year and he said that if we spent some more time together, if we were secure in our relationship and financially, if we lived together, if I got on with all of his kids, then maybe he would consider it. 

He is only saying maybe and he isn't making any promises. I do believe him though, I don't believe he would say anything to just lead me on, he has always been brutally honest, even when I haven't wanted to hear what he is saying!

He is really lovely, apart from the baby thing, we got on great............ 

So, do I risk it? I could go back, spend a couple of years with him and he still might not do it. This is my crucial time, can I really risk it?

Oh hell, once again I am asking myself, what's more important the baby or the man??                    

Haven't been able to sleep since Friday and i think I have got the cold bug that's going round!

Sorry for long post!!!

Love Jo xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Moved the heater into the study to do a few messages before bed time - can't believe British Gas not coming until Weds pm - think will have to go to my mums tomorrow, is just too cold here! Bit worried pipes will burst or something terrible like that as well....just my luck  

JJ1 - sorry to hear about the goldfish! And that you had such a horrid anniversary to get through today. But as you say, you are still on the right path and things will work out I'm sure. Good luck with the appointment tomorrow  

didi - can't help with sperm importing I'm afraid - I didn't look into it in any detail as LWC seem very confident they have ample supplies. Although I did at one point ask both LWC and Bridge whether they would supply to other clinics in the UK (at one stage was looking into treatment at Wessex in Southampton to avoid travelling into London). They said no - given the shortage they are focusing on their own customers. So although you can't rule it out, it does seem like that's perhaps not an option. As for getting it from abroad, I seem to remember reading other posts on FF which said that won't help with the time delay because it takes forever to get the right approvals in place to import. I guess another option might be treatment abroad? There's a girl I know from DCN who is thinking about Denmark. Sounds crazy - but if you are going to fly to London, might be just as easy to fly to Europe? Just a thought....

Jo - oh dear, now that really is a tricky one. I was thinking about it the other day myself. Long story but there's a guy I've known for 3 years at work and there's always been something between us although we'd never really addressed the issue directly as he's married with kids (although always telling me how unhappy he is in his marriage) Then back in Sept he tells me outright how he feels - no idea why he suddenly decided to put it out in the open. I told him quite clearly that he needs to decide whether he wants to stay in his marriage or not and only once he's made that decision, would I even discuss it. I want no part in breaking up someone's marriage. Needless to say he's still married and who knows if he will ever decide to leave her or not. But for a while it made me wonder quite seriously whether I should wait a bit with the IUIs and see what happened (after all, he's hardly going to be interested once I'm pregnant via anonymous sperm donation is he?). I'd much rather have a baby with him than have one on my own - but then I guess that's true of most of us - ideally we'd be doing this in a committed relationship rather than by ourselves. Ultimately I've decided to push ahead though. I'm ready to have a child now (and at nearly 38 I can't really hang around all that much longer anyway) and who knows if he will ever leave his wife and kids (and indeed even if he did, whether things would work out with me and him).

Of course your situation is quite different because your man is at least free to be with you, and has said that he wants to give it a go - but it's kind of similar in the sense that you would be waiting with no absolute guarantees....


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oops, sorry, pressed a button and posted without finishing...

what I was going to say Jo, is that without knowing you or him, it's very hard to give any kind of advice on this. Only you know what is more important to you right now. At 35, you could wait a couple of years without it being too late for you though. Maybe it would be an idea to have some of the tests to check out your fertility now, if only to put your mind at rest that there are no major problems. Although we all know that fertility drops off quite sharply after 35, there are still plenty of people having children naturally and successfully after that age....

does he know just how important to you this is? have you talked about it with him? maybe if you did, you would get a better sense of how close/far away he is from being comfortable with it. sounds like he has gone from never to maybe in quite a short space of time....which could be a good sign

anyway, enough waffling on from me. good luck with it - difficult decision indeed and hope things work out for you
I'm off to bed with my hot water bottle!
Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been here much lately - what with long holiday in India and then away for IVF last week, it's been busy.  Hope you're all well.

Anyway, in 2ww now and feeling fragile.  My sperm donor was wonderful - very supportive and is just as fraught by the 2ww as I am he says (very much doubt it) - keeps asking me if I feel any different.  I think he'll make a lovely dad.  After all I'd said to him, I allowed him to be there during ET - bit embarrassing but worth it I think.

Anyway, must go - these drugs are making me sleepy all the time.  Either that or it's a symptom.  Either that or I'm just going insane    .

Sorry to be so ME ME ME - when I've caught up with all the posts, I'll be a bit more with it.

lots of love
Suzie
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Jo,

What a dilemma!  You must do what's right for you, if you feel that making another go of things with this man is what you want then go for it - my concern is the maybe... we all go through such soul searching decisions to take this route, there's always something that will come and test our resolve so to speak.  
I've a friend who hates the thought of me being single - not through choice, I just met bad ones in the past and am very wary - my brick wall must reach up to heaven and no one will get through!  But I decided that I could live without getting married and meeting my knight in shining armour - but to never have a child broke my heart - hence la la   here I am at the beginning!  
This friend has set me up on a blind date - he seems really nice - seen each others photos, but that's it so far.  I did let myself think that HE could be the one, do I wait and give it time to see??  Then I hear from another friend who's just had a cycle of IVF - she's so tired at the mo but so happy!  The baby pull at the moment is that bit stronger than the what ifs.  
My mum's a wise old thing - as she says - you've only got one and it's not a dress rehearsal Rachel!  

Take care Jo and we're here for you

Rachel x


----------



## marmite_lover

Some1 - so sorry  .  Take care of yourself - here's hoping 2008 is your year.

Roo67 - wishing you loads of luck    

Suzie - lovely to hear from you.  I would love to hear how you found the experience at Reprofit.  Wishing you loads of luck too for your 2ww xx

Jo - that is a difficult one. I think we've all been through it/are going through it to a certian extent.  Has he given any indication as to how long before he will think seriously about it.  The only thing I can sugegst is that if you do give things a go, set yourself a time limit as to how long you are prepared to wait.

As for me, as some of you might have read on the relationships board, I have decided after a lot of thought to see how things go with my dp.  He is definately not moving back in, we are just spending the weekends together for now.  I must admit I am still very unsure about things.  He is trying very hard but I am just not sure if that is enough anymore and whether the feelings can ever really return - I have been very honest with him about this but he wants to give things a try.  A couple of people (my step sister in particular)  haven't reacted very well to the news, which makes it even harder as I am not good with dealing with other peoples disapproval.  I have basically decided to see how things go over CHristmas and make my mind up in the new year. It is so difficult though and I am back to constantly worrying about it and changing my mind over whether its going to work or not.  One thing I have decided though is that if it doesn't work out I am going to contact the clinics straight away and set the ball rolling pretty soon.  I can no longer see any point in waiting around.

Anyway, a big hello to everyone I haven't mention - I'm very much looking forward to the meet up in Jan xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

suzie - don't know if we've really 'met' yet (I'm quite new here) but remember reading that you were off on hols. Hope you had a fabulous time, and loads of luck for the 2WW - when do you test? Hope it's a lovely Xmas present for you  

Karen - try not to listen to/think about what other people are saying. Most important thing is to do what you feel is right for you. Good luck - I really hope things work out for you and DP. And sounds like you have a plan B too, which is great. 

Rachel - I feel exactly like you...whilst I would love to be with someone and having a family together with someone, I can live without it if I have to - actually I've been single so long now that I'm kind of used to it, and pretty good at being independent and getting on with it by myself. I just can't see my future without a child/children though....
It took me a good 2-3 years to get to this point though - lots of visualising the different scenarios and seeing how they made me feel. 3 years ago I just couldn't imagine having a child by myself, even though I suspected back then it might come to that. But gradually my feelings changed until I felt completely ready to get on with it (clock is ticking away I guess  )

I always think that you regret the things you didn't do more than the ones you did....

Difficult times and difficult decisions for us all, but we'll get there!

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Karen - if you want to give it another go with your ex, it's nobody's business but yours.  I hope things go well with him and, if not, there's always Reprofit .  I know it's hard being somebody on the sidelines and your sister's probably worried that you'll get more hurt.  Keep your chin up darling.

I did think Reprofit were good - very professional - although I did feel like a slab of meat on the chair.  Hard to see what they could have done differently though.  Having my sperm donor in during ET probably added to the stress but I didn't really want him to miss it after all his input.  Having him there was a definite plus; he held my hand during the procedure which was bittersweet - made me realise what it would have been like as a couple.  Anyway, can only wait and see now if I get the results I am hoping for - official test date 27th.

Nice to meet you Laura - I did read some of your posts but due to hols and tx, have had little time to post.  It took me about 12 years to come around to have a child by myself so you are definitely speedy in comparison .

Jo, I'm with Karen on the setting a deadline thing - I'd hate to let things drift and then realise it was too late and have regrets.  I'm sure it would be worth a try though.  Good luck.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

Karen, lovely to hear from you, i'll pm you soon hun sorry i've been a bit [email protected]!  Good to hear you're giving it a go with DP, weekends is definately a good idea babe and not rushing back into living together, give yourself time to make sure its right for you.  Try to relax and enjoy it for what it is, its easier said than done but constantly weighing things up am I doing the right thing etc etc is just going to put added pressure on, you enjoy it hun and try not to worry too much!  Your heart will tell you if its right or wrong when the time comes, for now be happy enjoy your time together and most importantly have fun!!  Its easy for people to judge and they only do it cause they care but try not to let it spoil things for you, you need a clear head to decide if this is right for you without the outside infulences, listen to them but just let what they so go out of your mind and focus on you.  I don't deal well with disapproval either, I just want to keep everyone happy!

Jo i really feel for you, you can't know whether you are coming or going at the minute!  Oh what to do for the best.  Its hard to say 'how long is long enough to know if we will have children together' isn't it?!?!  I would be in a right dilema in your position hun, blinking men always have to complicate things!!!  Hope you get it sorted out and are happy with what you decide.  Does he know of your plans to go it alone ... maybe if he knew this then he will realise how important it is to you and understand just how much he is asking of you?  Good luck, we're here for you.  

Rachel has your blind date been set up yet?  

Suzie nice to see you back, hope you had a lovely time on holiday.  Wishing you loads of   for your 2WW hun.

Laura, hope your doing ok today hun.  I have found my self in a similar situation to you regarding mr right not being exactly available, its really difficult isn't it?  I get really confused about it all, like you he has a wife and children but declared all these feeling he has for me    I really don't get men sometimes it's no wonder i'm single.  I don't get how someone can stay in a relationship that they are not happy in, it just makes no sense what so ever to me.  If you ever need to talk hun i'm right here for you, sounds like we've ended up in the same place so pm if ever you need to rant, wonder why or just have a chat about things!  When he told me how he felt I really appreciated his honesty and was nice (i know, wrong!) to hear but it was so confusing. I'm trying to pretend i didn't hear it. Damn them men!!  Hope you get your heating sorted tomorrow.

JJ1 sorry to hear about your goldfish.  Poor little thing.  Hope your appointment went well tonight.

Emma hope you're doing ok hunni   love the new pic

Someone   sorry this wasn't your time.

Everyone else i've not mentioned     Maz, di, dottie, roo, felix, katie, hollysox, mickle, kimberly, lou

Good luck to all 2WW ladies, off to check 2WW thread next  

Am hoping to make the meet up in Jan but will have to let you know nearer the time, will have to see how many pennies I have left after the xmas splurge!

Love to all, keep smiling       Group  



xxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Thank you all, you have been so great as usual and so patient with me!  I know you are all right and that I have to do what i think is best, trouble is that I don't really know what that is  .  I think you're right Jovi that I have to just try and enjoy it for now and let my heart tell me if it is working.  At the moment I am constantly worrying what everyman and their dog thinks and also worrying that I shouldn't enjoy it too much as that may make it harder for both of us if it doesn't work out - the trouble is if I have that attitude it is never going to work, so I think I just need to put everything else to the back of my mind now and see how things go.  

Lauris/jovi - that must be a very difficult situation to be in.  I guess what is meant to be is meant to be and things will work themselves out in time.

So lovely to hear from you Suzie.  Your donor sounds just lovely.  Hopefully Christmas will make the time go quickly until the 27th.  I so so hope you have some wonderful news then   

 to everyone else x


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps   

Karen/Laura/Rachel - good luck with sorting out your men challenges/opportunities    Go with the gut I say.....

Laura.....the domestic crises are catching! .....total powercut from 7pm last night until 2pm today.....derrr....brrrrr  .  Just my flat and upstairs flat (which I rent out).....all other neighbours were toasty and warm in their beds last night!     Thankfully it turned out to be cable outside rather than inside so my carpet and floorboards have stayed intact.  But there is very very big hole in the pavement!!! Had to happen on coldest night so far and me working on a big deadline.  Picture me at my candlelit desk at 7am this morning wearing 3 fleezes and eeking out the last of my laptop battery.     and then I heard one of the cats being sick and had to go and find it with a torch.....meanwhile other cat investigated the candles and singed her whiskers   !!!  Give me strength !    Oh no...it gets worse.....now we have a dozen or so very drunk scotsman dancing and singing down the street .....and yes they're wearing kilts !?!?!  

Apart from my domestic traumas......I went to GP today......Big thanks to those of you who recommended getting blood tests done through them.....saved me £200 you lovelies .     Had a chat with GP about my plans and she was uber supportive.  I got copies of all gynae related stuff from my file to take to first consultation at GCRM tomorrow. Quite interesting reading the correspondance between gynae and GP....quote " This delightful nulliparous woman has a massive submucous fibroid taking up the whole cavity"  ....well nice to referred to as delightful!!  but had to look nulliparous up in the dictionary  ....just in case you didn't know...it means women who has not borne a child .......yet!!!.....   .....and in case I haven't already mentioned.....the offending fibroid was successfully removed in February this year so there's now lots of space for a little un to grow!!  .  Other thing I learnt is that I have a patulous cervix ......basically looks like one of someone who has given birth a few times rather than being all perky and pristine for a newbie....they reckon that's caused by the years of my body cramping and trying to give birth to the fibroid each month ..mmmmm!!!    Anyway enough about my bits.....

Lots of    to everyone....and big hello to Suzie  ......your India holiday sounds great and good luck with your


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Karen - do try not to worry about what other people think. It's your life, so make sure you do what is going to make you happy. I do understand how hard it is to let yourself really enjoy things, just in case it doesn't work out. Only natural. And you're bound to hold back a little bit at first - natural self preservation kicking in after all the difficult times in the past. But do try and enjoy it as much as you can, and good luck - I do hope things work out for you.

didi - sorry to hear about your domestic traumas. Sounds much worse than mine - at least I was just cold! British Gas came this afternoon and fixed things, although they have to come back tomorrow with a new part but he promised the heating would work overnight until the new part comes. Lovely to be warm again  
Good luck for your first consultation tomorrow - let us know how you get on.

I've emailed LWC to ask for advice about whether to go medicated or unmedicated with the IUI. Am concerned I won't pick up my LH surge and then the basting would basically be a waste of time. Let's see if they reply to the email, if not I guess I'll need to call and speak to someone. AF not due until 1st Jan, so got some time yet to sort it out, although I guess if I need to book scans etc I'll have to get on with it. Mind you I'm sure they are open every day except Xmas Day so that's OK.

Off to Prague tomorrow morning for 3 days break before Xmas, so unlikely to be online. Wishing you all a good rest of week, 'see' you on Xmas Eve!

Laura
x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone...I feel a bit out of the loop right now as I haven't posted in a little while....there is so much to catch up on....please forgive me but I wont do any personals until I have had the chance to read the posts but I hope you are all doing ok ?  Santa will be coming soon...let's hope he brings us lots of BFP's for the coming year      

Well, my tx plan has arrived and I have been told to do my depot injection on January 7th   then I have to wait for   and start my other meds...I cant believe that my ET is only 7 weeks away....I am scared but excited about going over to Reprofit     I just hope I come back with a little more 'luggage' than I went with        

Sorry again for the lack of personals but I haven't been too well (had a flu type virus) then went to London and then damn work keeps getting in the way    I promise to catch up soon though....take care x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

So much happening and I've only been off line a few days!!

Just wanted to wish Suzie all the best for the 2ww- your donor sounds  caring, what sort of a relationship are you going to have with him and the baby (hopefully). My donor's partner had been with me at all my ET's and it helps.

Karen- hope the relationship works out for you and he agrees to trying to conceive.

Hollysox- Must be exciting to get your protocol.

I went for my follow up appt, I had rung my own clinic up first and asked them what they thought recommended and they said another monitored cycle with Viagra, oestrogen and scans.  So when I went to the Dr and he suggested the same, but Xmas is a problem!! as the clinic closes over Xmas and AF is due around then and need to plan scans over the Bank Holidays!! Iand I am away from 27-29 Dec if not it will have to be Jan!!

L x


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps....I'm feeling a bit wobbly after my 1st consultation at GCRM.....wanted to pick your collective brains ......pretty please. 

Gist is that Consultant was really advocating bypassing IUI and going straight to IVF cos of my age (41 next week) but I'm not so sure. I feel like I'm being treated for fertility problems when I might not necessarily have them (except the obvious one of absence of sperm!). He was showing me the depressing HFEA stats for live births at 40-42 but I was pointing out that those figures are skewed because they will mostly represent woman who have been TTC for years and have definate _physical_ fertility problems. Unlike women in hetereosexual couples, only some of us single gals and lesbians will have physical fertility issues and some of us will not - can we get figures for the % of live births for our category? Case in point...I have 5 friends aged between 40yrs 9m and 43yrs, who have all had naturally conceived babies in the last 12 months! Wonderful - yes; Lucky- perhaps; Impossible - obviously not! Anyway I had the HSG blood test and ovarian scan to assess my personal fertility - obviously have to wait for the results on bloods but scan-wise they saw at least 6 follicles in each ovary (4-5 days before  ,normal lining, one small fibroid (which I knew about) - nurse seemed to think it was better than average for my age  So to IUI or IVF - that is the question....I know there is only me that can make the decision but wondered if anyone else has felt like I have ?

Would love to hear your views.... and sorry for lack of PMs...tis late and I'm totally in a headspin....will make it up to you all nxt time xx di


----------



## winky77

derrr......I meant AMH not HSG (HSG......what the heck does that stand for !??!) .... 

you've all gone quiet for Xmas I think?!?  Am I the only insane one still chained to my laptop working?!?  Only 9 days to holidays away tho.....phew..!  

Sorry for the long post last night    After a fairly sleepless night reflecting on my clinic visit I have bitten the bullet and decided to go where the    is and where they've more experience of treating single women.  Had a good chat with LWC today and have made appt for 21st Jan. Easyjet here we come !  Not happy I've wasted best part of £300 at GCRM (as have to have another scan at LWC as part of the consultation) but feel better I've taken control.  Talked about weight too as that's a concern for me....and they would want me to lose at least stone and half before treatment.....so it's big focus time for diet and exercise     cos I wouldn't want to wait much longer than March for a first try.  
Anyways....if i don't 'see' you on line before Chrimbo I hope you have/had a fabulous one!!!   
xxDi


----------



## kylecat

Hi didi - I am still online! - pretty busy though doing some last minute xmas shopping etc! 
It's a bit of a dilemma - IVF or IUI. All I know is that IVF can be very stressful - I know as my sister went through it 4 years ago - emotionally it is draining. It may be worth having a couple of attempts at medicated IUI before you head onto IVF. As you say you have no known medical/fertility problems so it might be worth at least giving IUI a go. I am also booked into the LWC for a consultation in jan although I am also looking at having treatment at the wessex fertility clinic which is just down the road from me! 

I wanted to wish you lots of luck for losing weight - it is hard with all those xmas treats around. I find that my problem is sweet stuff - I adore chocolate!!    I can take or leave savoury things! I also love wine which again contains 'empty' calories. I would really recommend weight watchers ice creams. I have a massive sweet tooth and their choc and toffee mini ice cream pots are delightful and only contain 80 calories each!!!! 

Take care katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Didi - I'm still around but pc playing up!!!!!

It is hard deciding what to do but be guided by the clinics and make your choice.

AMH-http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

Don't think of it as a waste of money you have had the blood test , second opinion and it has helped you come to a decision see it as another opinion, take copies of the results so that you don't need to have things repeated necessarily.

Why are you adverse to IVF if your stats are so much higher? I look at it if my stats are 30% am I prepared to have 3 goes to get my goal, with IUI would you be perpared to have it 10 times etc, also how many IUI's would it be financially for a cycle of IVF. My first IVF was a breeze I thought what is all this emotional rollercoaster about! Little did I realise but you are scarred by each m/c and failed cycle.

I don't think all the stats are necessarily women with fetility problems perhaps ask each clinic about their gay,lesbian and single women population (somewhere like LWC treats lots of us) and then calculate/adjust the figures that way. We all know some women with children conceived naturally in their 40's but realistically bthe stats are against us older ladies!

I personally wouldn't go for IUI as I don't think the stats are high enough - I naively thought that I had no fertility problems even had my own source of sperm on tap! I thought I'd need no IVF after all I was 37, good FSH etc- turned out to have low sperm count so needed ICSI but I got pregnant on the first cycle and thought it was plain sailing, but how wrong I was - round every corner there is another surprise. One m/c,all my embryos gone, 3 cycles of IVF and around 35K spent TTC in the last year but i still have to keep focused.

A friend at LWC had 6 IUI's (aged 37) and then sperm was widely available and then went to IVF and got pregnant on each cycle, her partner is having natural IVF (minimal stims at Create but she has sibling sperm)- it might be a possibilty for you if you want mild treatment?

Good luck with the dieting- one thing you can control and increase your chances! would you get your fibroid sorted out as they can increase m/c's.

Good Luck with your decision making and hope all goes well.

Happy Christmas 
L xx


----------



## Roo67

Didi and Katie,
I'm still here too - although not working have now finished for the year, start back on the 2nd.
This is the first year ever that I've got a weeks holiday and not dreading the phone ringing saying they need me to cover as someone has gone off sick. 

I didn't really have a choice when I started, IVF wasn't even mentioned. Even now after 7 failed IUI's (still feel very wobbly   after last failure) my cons thinks I should carry on with IUI and it will happen eventually. I'm not so sure and am going to have to do some serious thinking over the next month or so to decide where I go from here. I didn't have any known fertility probs before I started, found a cyst on my first scan which I had removed surgically, which set me back about 8 months, don't think I have any other probs but still not working.

I think all fertility treatment is stressfull - more so going it alone, I never realised how hard it would be, but I'm sure I would still have gone ahead if I knew.

Its a hard decision to make but whatever you decide I wish you lots of luck

Also good luck on the weight loss front, I've put a serious amount of weight on this year - giving up smoking, surgery and 7 IUIs and nasty fertility drugs, oh and the comfort eating too   i'm going to have to make a serious effort too.

Hi to everyone else

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Girls

I haven't been posting much but I've been reading your posts - sorry but the 2ww is too stressful and my brain can't take it.  All I think about all the time is "what does that twinge mean?", "Hm, I feel slightly nauseous, is that a sign?", etc.  Didi I tried thinking about your dilemma but couldn't come to any serious conclusion about what I'd do.  Perhaps I'd head for IVF as IUI is probably going to waste more money in the longer term.  I've used donor eggs and the moment I saw the embies on the screen, I knew they were mine - I feel very possessive of them.  I too was advised against IUI because of my age.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Felix42

Hi there Didi, I went to LWC and they advised trying 2 IUIs and then an IVF.  I'm in the midst of my 2nd IUI 2WW and am keeping positive.  I thought it was worth trying IUI at least given how expensive and intrusive IVF can be.  Like you, I'd love to the stats for women who are undertaking this journey without having first been diagnosed as experiencing infertility problems (which I think is defined as being unsuccessful at conceiving after trying for a year).  The more tests you have the more info you have available to decide on what the best option is.  Wishing you lots and lots of  .

SuzieB sorry to hear you're having a struggle with 2WW.  When's your test date?  I think I'm just starting to get to the   stage.  Maybe AF type twinges tonight but zilch else and my temps are flat 

Roo, hope you will get to chill out and get some good down time for Christmas hun.  

JJ1, thanks for the link to clinics.  Will check that out myself in case I need to move.  I didn't realise that about scarring with each tx.  Does that count for IUI too or solely IVF?  Your continued positive focus on your journey is pretty inspiring I must say. Good for you and wishing you lots of  in the next stage of your journey.

Love and   and   to all,
Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix sorry to confuse in my post by scarring I meant emotional, but m/c's, ERPC's and D+C's all cause scarring that can damage the endometrium

ahh my internet is driving me mad and throwing me off all the time!!
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Felix

I didn't think I'd be able to use temps this cycle - won't the progesterone I'm taking increase my temps anyway?  Or is it because you're doing IUI?

I test on 27th December.  I'm the same as you - no symptoms, just af type twinges and a bit achy in that area.  My sperm donor said that it might be possible to get a BFP already but I tried and it hasn't worked - still, there's hope yet - another six days before testing  .

I was really annoyed with my doctors - they promised me a sick note for IVF and then at the last minute have refused to give me one - I've already told work that they'll get one so this is an added stress I could have done without.  The b*****ds   !

Anyway, PMA - on a positive note, keeping my fingers crossed for both of us that no symptoms and twinges is a good sign .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## dottiep

Hello all,

Apologies not posted for ages - been fighting off a cold (which will probably now come on Xmas day!). 
I just wanted to wish everyone a wonderful xmas, particularly all the 2WW ladies - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Am driving up north today but will check in when I can for any news....

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!!!

Dxx


----------



## Mazzzz

Hey Suzie, good to hear from you - that is so rubbish about not getting the sick note for IVF, especially after saying you'd get one. Good luck for the rest of your 2ww - it's excruciating isn't it!   

Didi, difficult dilemma - depends on so many things. It's very expensive and clinics should take that into account rather than just saying 'do 10 IUIs and see' - that's over 10 grand in tx and an awful lot of emotional stress. If I wasn't a teacher and could take the time off easily I would have gone straight for IVF - higher chances even though it's intrusive. I decided I'd do 6 IUIs then look at my options. A friend on DCN had IVF at age 39/40 and has 2 lovely twin boys now - she's a great advocate of IVF. I think I would go for single embryo transfer just in case! Anyway, follow your gut feeling and do what is right for you. Good luck deciding. BTW, have you found the other threads? That might be why it seemed quiet on here - we're all over the place now! 

Happy Christmas everyone!  

Maz xx


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Mazz

Three of the doctors told me that they'd be able to give me a sick note and they knew everything - I was 100% honest   !

What stage are you at now?

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone

sorry for not being on line - traveling back to Plymouth and had journey from hell!

Didi - know how you feel, got a call from my clinic at 1828 yesterday with my update for the HSG scan - I was traveling so missed the call, rang them back at 1832 and the office was closed!  Am bewildered as to why a clinic would ring me with important news so close to closing time - am now thinking the same as you and going straight for LWC.  Although have emailed them and not heard anything for a week - will put it down to Christmas and the silly season.

Anyway, I wish you all a very Merry Christmas, and honestly girls - 2008 is our year - stay positive - it will and can happen.  
We all deserve it as we're all bloody fantastic independent women with so much to give!

Take care everyone and keep smiling!



love Rachel x x x


----------



## sarahjoy

Hi Didi,
I know what you mean about whether IUI/IVF stats are relevant to single women/lesbians - maybe LWC have stats which just relate to these groups?
When I was with LWC the first time around, they reviewed treatment after three attempts, so maybe its worth going with IUI initially and seeing how you respond.  Personally, I felt IVF would be a lot more stressful, a lot more medication is involved, more trips to London, and a lot more expensive.  Of course on the other hand, although IUI is cheaper, if it doesn't work you've wasted time and money on them.  If I were you, I'd try IUI at least a couple of times, the clinic will have some idea of how you respond.  
Sarah


----------



## Felix42

Hello everyone, hope you're all doing well.

Rachella, sorry to hear about your missed call.  How annoying!  Are they open again tomorrow?  

Suzi.b, maybe you are just going to have to have recurrent hospital (or dental?) appointments?  I take your point on the temping by the way. Progesterone does affect doesn't it and I think I might just be torturing myself with inaccurate information but it can get to be a bit of addiction though. 

Sarahjoy, how's your new little one doing?  Your first Christmas together as a family! How lovely. 

Maz, how's the 2WW going?  It really is a nightmare isn't it? I went christmas carroling with my parents last night and we ended up in the pub.  I had to try and think of 3 semi-exciting non-alcoholic drinks after my non-alcoholic mulled wine   I've been really wracking my brains about what I might do next too if its not successful this month.  My parents are paying for this cycle and one IVF but that would really be it (understandably!!), so I'm now working out my finances and am planning one IUI after the IVF just in case. After that I could maybe do another IUI three months later but I'll nearly be 43 by then!  It is a quandary, but I need to maximise every month. Well that's my little bit of negativity (or planning!) over with.

I hope you are all having a lovely break and lots of    to everyone,

Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Ps, thanks for the note on scarring JJ1.  I completely understand where you're coming from and apologies for my    Hope your computer's sorted out now?

F xx


----------



## Jollyjo1608

Hi Ladies,
Sorry haven't been around for a while, work was crazy last week. Thankfully have finished now until Jan 2nd - yippee!!!!  

Am going to give my relationship a go again. It was a really hard decision to come to but I feel if i don't at least try I will always wonder what would have happened. Will give it a year and then see how he feels about babies then. I just hope I'm not setting myself up for a big fall!!!!! 

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww. Hope it is good news. 

Just in case I don't get the chance to get online in the next few days, I would like to wish you all a very merry Christmas. Ho Ho Ho!!!!!!

    Love Jo xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Jo hun. I really do hope it all works out for you xxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello everyone

Hope you are having a good evening. I'm stuck at Prague airport - the freezing fog at Heathrow has messed up all the flights and they can't even tell us if we'll get home this evening or not. Apparently the plane has to leave here, fly to London, then come back again for us. And it hasn't taken off from here yet (scheduled at 12:00 and it's now 6pm - those poor people have been sat on the tarmac for 6 hours, at least we are in the comfort of airport lounge...)

Jo - good luck with the relationship. I think you're probably right to give it a go - otherwise you'd have just been wondering. But also good to set yourself a deadline to review the baby situation. Hope things work out well for you.

Rachel - how annoying re your clinic. Hope you managed to get through to them. LWC is open everyday except Xmas day, so hopefully yours is too and you can get it sorted...

Didi - this is the really tricky decision isn't it? LWC suggested to me that I start with IUI and then move to IVF if not successful after 3x IUI. I'm 37 (nearly 38...). But I know for women over 40 they often suggest going straight to IVF. I guess at the end of the day, all they can do is give you the information and the statistics and you have to make up your own mind what is right for you. Part of me does think it's crazy to spend lots of money on monthly IUI with such low success rates. But equally like you I feel that I don't have any known fertility problems, so I ought to give IUI a go at least. I think I'm going to go with the 3 IUI and then review how I feel. IVF feels like a big step for me, but then it has something like 40 percent success vs less than 10 percent for IUI....

Hope everyone else is OK and looking forward to Xmas. Will do proper personals when I've had time to read everyone's posts...meantime have a lovely evening and Happy Christmas!
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening all,

Hope you've all had lovely weekends.  I have almost finished my pressie shopping, a couple of bits to get tomorrow but shouldn't take too long.  Still have my food shopping to do .... eek sainsburys on xmas eve now that doesn't sound fun! 

Good luck with your man Jo, hope it all works out hun.

Oh Laura poor you, hope you're on your way home now!

Interesting reading your thoughts on IUI / IVF, I was thinking about that ealier this week, was thinking about starting a thread about it.  I've still not had first consultation so am getting ahead of myself but was thinking along the lines of is it viable to go straight to IVF.

I'll be online all over xmas girls but for those who won't be around have a very merry christmas  

Love to all

Jovi xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Missed not being able to chat to you (orange a dreadful ISP!!).  Lauris I hope that you are safely back home, I know my donor was delayed due to the fog flying out to Dublin today. I hope it is ok as I have a 0630 flight to Ireland on 27th! Already decided to get a taxi to the airport as the train doesn't seem to run in time and I refuse to get a bus at 0330!

Suzie what a bummer about the sick note- my GP has always been fine, but even trying to get blood forms from the other one was a nightmare.

Jo  hope the relationship works out for you both.

Karen - How are things on your relationship front? It is so hard.

Emma- I love that apple pic and the positivity that goes with it, and I hope that you and miss Lottie are snuggled up by the fire- if you got it started- any more communication from the ex?

Mazz and Felix- Hope the 2ww aren't driving you took mad, and santa brings the news you want!!

Rachella- So annoying about clinics not ringing you back etc- I find it so annoying as you are so helpless and it adds to the stress. 

Didi Re: IUI and IVF I think that the clinics do advise you as well, my friends partner has gone to Create where they do mild IVF and they said that her ovarian reserve was low and so go for mild IVF.  She wanted IUI as her partner had OHSS as she was worried about this (at LWC- 6 BFN's with IUI and 2 BPF's with IVF), so I guess see what they say, but the sperm and the expense of IUI's do add up. Decisions decisions!!

Roo, Suzie, Mickle, Karen, Kylelat, Jovi and everyone else- Have a great Xmas

My AF arrived today I will ring the clinic tomorrow morning to see if a monitored cycle is feasible- but I think not as they close 25,26 and I am away 27-30.  ARGC, my IVF clinic are one of the only clinics open 365 days a year so I could get scanned there, but if I am away and need scans it will be impossible to get them organised in Ireland- I think I will relax like the consultant said and do it all in Jan.

I think I am sort of ready for Xmas now- I have all my pressies bought and wrapped for England friends.  I have the things bought to take to my donor's partner family but need to wrap them.  My best friend in Ireland is also driving down to meet up for the 3 days with us.


To all the single mums and babies- Sam and the girls, Lou and Ellis, Kimberley and Amelie, Sarah I hope that Santa is good to the children and you have a magical time!

To the other single girls- have a good one and I really hope 2008 brings us some luck.

L xx


----------



## suzie.b

Jo - good luck with your relationship - I hope things work out exactly as you'd like them to.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## winky77

Ladies - you are all wonderful!      I thought everyone had logged off for Chrimbo and then I get all the really useful replies to my IVF/IUI posting.  A big thank you.    You have all given me much food for thought.  I've decided to just mull things over until my LWC appt on the 21 Jan and by that point I'll have the AMG results so that will help me decide.  Meanwhile, the big focus is getting some weight off.  I went to the hairdressers yesterday and they had mince pies and chocs all over the place but my willpower has switched on big time and I resisted it all! 

I'm off for some last minute xmas shopping in a mo and then to airport for flight down to Manchester this pm.  I hope all your travel works out (laura - pls tell me you're not still in Prague!?) and I hope that everyone has a wonderful time whether it is with your new babies or still your dreams of babies. 

Suzie, Felix, Mazz - keeping everything still crossed for you   

Suzie - did you sort the sicknote problem?  I don't if you have told your org. that you are having fertility treatment?  You may find they are sympathetic.  Some orgs I know actually make explicit reference to paid leave entitlement in their maternity support policies - I've just been comparing a few for a project I've been working on. It's not a clear legal entitlement as such but it is good practice !

Rachel - I hope you managed to get hold of the clinic and could put your mind at rest over Xmas. 

Everyone else - hope you're in full festive mood ...have a great one and if you get the wishing bone ....you know what to wish for !!!!  ...Di xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi all,

Christmas eve!  Just doing last minute bits of packing - thank you all for your words of wisdom - unfortunately the clinic doesn't open until 28th Dec - will have to ring then and find out when or if I'm booked in for my HSG.  Like Didi - am looking into going to LWC, think in the long run it's going to be the easier option.  My previous Doctor in Plymouth was so supportive - she was so excited for me, that it's a shame I am no longer with her as she 'kicked ass' and would make sure things were moving in the right direction.  A friend of hers has been though IUI with a donor friend, so she knows the ups and downs.  It's awful  when you have to change!

Enough doom and gloom - I so believe that next year will be so different for all of us!  

It's going to be wonderful!  Honest!

Good luck and +ve vibes to those on their 2WW - I have everything crossed!  

And all those just about to embark on their 2WW      

We are wonderful special women and deserve to fulfil our dreams!  

Take care and Merry Christmas
love
Rachel x x x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello everybody

Happy Chrsitmas Eve!! Sounds like you're all busy making travel plans.

JJ1 - Any chance of the boys meeting us for coffee or a drink at our meet up in Jan? I'd love to say hello - it feels like they're part of our family. Hahahahha don't worry - we won't all try to poach their sperm from you .

I've woken up with some stiff neck thing going on. D'ya know - I get more aches and pains every day. Blooming old age I reckon.

I'vr decided I'm going to do an IVF round next year. I can just about afford one go with some money borrowing. I'm going to go to the local place - apparently they're lovely and the success rates seem quite good.

I'll have changed my mind by January 3rd.

Do people usually go abroad because its cheaper does anybody know?

My GP has never helped me with the cost of ANYTHING to do with this  . Its seems quite a poor PCT round here to be honest.

I'm going to start an IVF thread. I think these different threads are great and particulalry important for new people, or for people with goldfish memorys like myself . I've just realised I need to remember to go to the main single person thread to see what's new.

Love
Emma xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello all,

Happy Christmas Eve! Can you believe I finally got home at 2am today (having been due to leave Prague at 6pm yesterday, finally took off about midnight. When we landed at Heathrow we were on a stand at Terminal 5 which isn't even open yet - and had to wait an hour for stairs/bus to get us off the plane and back to terminal 1. Mind you, at least we got back - Heathrow was full of people sleeping on the floor having had their flights cancelled....)

So, now round at my mums and all ready for Christmas. Most people are here, just waiting for my sister with her hubbie and the kids and then the chaos will commence  

Em - congrats on your decision to have a go at IVF next year. Good for you. As for the going abroad thing, from reading the FF threads, I think people do go because it's cheaper, but also because it's quicker/easier than waiting for NHS in many cases. Great idea to start a thread though - be good to see the different discussions on IVF vs IUI and hear peoples different experiences. Hope your neck feels better soon...

Rachel - what a nuisance re the clinic not opening until 28th. Still, now you can enjoy the Christmas season and relax until then...

Di - good luck with the weight loss. Definitely not easy over Xmas. I put on 2lb in 3 days in Prague (must have been all the mulled wine, hot chocolate with cream and yummy Christmas treats they have over there!). Am going to enjoy today/tomorrow and then get straight back to the healthy eating though. LWC didn't mention my weight at all at consultation so it's not so much that, but just that I feel I'm giving myself the best chance if I'm fit and healthy when I start ttc. Oh, and let me know how the thinking goes on IUI vs IVF. I am still mulling this over myself and finding it hard to come to a final decision. Keep changing my mind on how many goes of IUI before IVF. I just want to be pregnant NOW!!

JJ1 - I think you'll be fine getting to Ireland on the 27th - the fog has all gone now and milder weather is forecast. And I'm sure they will have sorted out the backlog by then. Although I feel so sorry for all the people still stuck at Heathrow today not able to get home for Christmas....

I'll be online over the Xmas season, although perhaps not tomorrow/Boxing Day as there'll be so much going on here and it's impossible to use the laptop with the kids around - they just want to play with it...but chat to you all soon and meantime wishing you all a very merry Christmas indeed

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey Laura - glad you got home OK after that mammouth journey!!  
Enjoy all the proceedings tommorrow! Just to let you know that I feel exactly the same as you about getting pregnant - now I've made my decision, I also want it to happen NOW!  I've seen three peoples scan pictures in the last few days  - I want to be showing people MY scan photo!!  I think I need to be a little more patient though!

Hi to everyone else - hope you are having a lovely xmas eve! I am still wrapping presents for my twin nephews! It'll be madness tommorrow - wrapping paper everywhere! 

katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

It's so hard isn't it Katie? Most of my friends already have 2 - or even 3 children, so not so many scans to see at the moment. Although I do have one friend who is 20 weeks....and there are 4 or 5 women at work who are pregnant....

We just need to keep positive - 2008 is the year for us! 

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Hello Girls

Merry Christmas - it's here at last.

Didi - I didn't want to let anyone know I'm doing IVF - I work for the NHS and as soon as one person knows something, everyone knows.  After all, if I was part of a fertile couple, I wouldn't have to tell everyone I was having lots of BMS, would I?  I got a sicknote from my acupuncturist so hope that will do.  Good luck with getting the weight off - I need to do that too so hopefully we can give each other a boost and some encouragement there .

Laura - isn't Prague lovely with all the Xmas Markets?  I was there a couple of weeks ago.  Couldn't have the mulled wine, though, as I was doing my IVF .  Even with the travel difficulties, was it worth it?  Just to let you know that I started TTC in April 2006 - it seems like a lifetime and I felt then as you feel now.  Patience is not one of my virtues.

Katie - that's what's so great about Christmas with young children around, isn't it?  All the frenzy of them ripping open their presents.  They don't seem to even be bothered about what's inside, as long as they have another parcel to open .

Emma - congratulations on making THE decision - that's if you have still made the decision .  Yes, IVF abroad is often cheaper although I think it depends on where you go.  Reprofit is relatively cheap in comparison to most places - and Brno is lovely - I just had donor egg IVF for approximately £3000.  I'd really like to go back anyway even if I don't need another session of IVF (which I think I do ).  The clinic was small and friendly too, much better than the clinics here.  To be honest, I get confused when there's loads of different threads  - I can never find them again - duh.

Rachel - hope you get the news from your clinic soon - it's awful, all the waiting around, isn't it?

Lorraine - are you going to be in Ireland for New Year?  I bet that's some celebration.  I envy you.

Jovi - I too wondered about IVF vs IUI and was told by the clinic that as the chance of success normally was only 10% and I was older, it wasn't really advisable.  The cost put me off too, as it seemed to be more chance of success for my money via IVF.  I guess it's all down to the individual.  I didn't think IVF was as intrusive as I expected but maybe a little undignified - then again, so is having a cancer smear.

Hello to anyone I haven't mentioned - it's getting late - woke up in middle of night and couldn't get back to sleep - I'm not normally up at this time (far from it ).

lots of love
Suzie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Just wanted to wish you all a happy Christmas day- my donor's partner neice got a mobile phone in Ireland so we all got texts very early this am!!
Waiting for friends to araive and then we're opening gifts!! and get cooking.

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww !!!

L x


----------



## princess-mimi

I just want to send you al lots of christmas wishes


               merry christmas   




  im so sorry i havent been on for a long time, will try and come online more often now i am feeling alot better.

will post again tomorrow, have had a lovely day with amelia will try and add some new photos later.

lots of love 

                        Kimberley + Amelia  x x x


----------



## Damelottie

So so pleased to hear you're feeling better Kimberley.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!!

Love
Emma xxx


----------



## princess-mimi

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TO EMMA 



  love



                Kimberley + Amelia x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Everyone,

Hope you have all had a lovely day.

Congratulations to all of you sharing your first christmas with your little ones,  must be lovely and the best Christmas ever!

We had a lovely day, nice and relaxed, everyone had lovely presents and everyone was very pleased with what Santa bought.  Mentioned to mum how maybe in a couple of Christmas's time there could be a little addition to our family    I couldn't help thinking of what it would be like to have my baby there today, pleased to say I was thinking in terms of the future so didn't get too down about it, being positive along the lines of maybe this time next year / 2 yrs and looking fowrad saying to myself it will happen one day. 

Well, early nite for me, think I might be coming down with the lurgy    Sore throat, struggling with my breathing a bit, head ache very tired and feeling not quite right, so will get tucked up in bed in the warm.

Enjoy the rest of your evening everyone,
Love
Jovi
xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Laidies,

Hope everyone had a wonderful day yesterday and Santa brought you lots of lovely pressies.
I'm at my sisters and about to go over to my brothers for more madness !!

will be back on when I get home in a couple of days.

Hope you're feeling better Jovi.

Speak soon

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hope you feel better Jovigirl xxxxxxx

have you decided about London yet? Pleeeeeeeease come xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Girls 

Kimberely so lovely to see the photo of Amelia, and to hear that you are feeling better.

I hope that the single girlies managed to have a good day- like we say it could/should all be very different for us next year (although I recall saying that to myself last year!! at least last year I had just been pregnant).  My friend came round and we had a chilling day and ate loads and the champagne flowed. She will have a child next Xmas as she has been approved for adoption.

Anyway I had some lovely gifts and was totally overwhelmed by people's generosity and thoughtfulness, also pleased to see I have some friends who gave 'good gifts- from Oxfam' and always make them relevant to what we do, so I got some children's vaccinations and school dinners! 

I've got a sore throat this morning too.  I am tidying up and then fortunately as the sales are on the hair salon in the stores are open so going to get blowdry and nails redone and then pack for flying to Ireland - cab booked for 0400!!

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suzie Just wanted to wish you luck for your testing tomorrow. I'm away for a few days going to Ireland to meet up with my donor,his partner and some friends then back to England and to their place so I won't hear your (good) news I hope for a while.

Take care and love to you all
Lx


----------



## suzie.b

Lorraine

Have a wonderful time in Ireland - it's a place I'd love to visit - maybe I'll take my bump when I get one .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Damelottie

The very very best of luck tomorrow Suzie     

I have a good feeling on your behalf xxxxx


----------



## suzie.b

Hello girls

Well a definite BFN for me this morning as I'd expected .  Onwards to my next tx - disappointed that they can't fit me in until next August as I'd prefer something sooner to focus on.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Felix42

Suzie, I am so sorry hun to hear your news.     You take lots of care of yourself after all you have been through.  Lots of pampering.  You will get to your dream and that special little one is waiting for you. 

That is such a long wait for you.  Is there anywhere else you could go in the meantime?  

Love and   for the future,
Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Felix - thanks for thinking of me.  Yes, there are other places but I need donor eggs (huge wait in many countries including here) and the other consideration is the money (tx is cheaper abroad).  I'm hoping that they get cancellations - here's hoping that someone gets pg naturally and doesn't need their timeslot .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi suzie - just off to my friends for a couple of days but came online to check for your news - sorry to hear things have not worked out for you - its very disappointing 
Here's hoping that a cancellation will occur and you can get on with your next round of treatment asap, take care - thinking of you katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh so so sorry Suzie    .

Oh gosh, that is a rotton length of time to wait hun.

Be kind to yourself hun

All my love

Emma


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas? Can't believe it's all over so fast....

Maz/Suzie - I posted on the 2WW thread too, but so sorry you didn't get the Xmas present you wanted this year. Here's hoping things go your way in 08....

I had a lovely time at my mums. My niece and nephew were so excited about everything that it put us all in a good mood. And so nice not to have to do anything for 3 days apart from eat, drink, relax and play with the kids!

Feeling a bit low today. Partly the usual post Christmas blues I think. But also had some friends over to visit with their 18mth old. Over lunch they announced they are expecting their 2nd next July. I don't mind that - I'm happy for them, and I'm used to pregnancy announcements. No, what upsets me is that this one was not only unplanned but is also unwanted...at least by him anyway. She had to persuade him to have the one child (he never wanted kids at all) and although he's now a good father to their little boy, he was adamant about not having any more. So not quite sure how this 'accident' happened, but they don't seem very happy about it and aren't at all excited about the pregnancy and it just made me so mad when there are so many of us who would love to be in their shoes right now. 
Made me more mad because they are the only friends who have expressed any negativity about single women having babies on their own. I haven't actually told them what I am doing because when I raised the subject in general, they were very anti and said it was irresponsible and not fair on the child. But it's fair for them to have a second child when he really doesn't want one?

Anyway, rant over, just made me mad, and sad....

Must line up some fun things to do over the next few days to cheer me up. Can't face the sales - hate the crowds, but I feel a burst of online sales shopping coming on!

Hope you're all doing well, will catch up properly with personals when I've had a chance to read all the posts
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Suzie, I hadn't realised about the wait for donor eggs but that absolutely makes sense.  Here's hoping for a happy cancellation as you say.

Laura, sorry to hear about your visitors - that must have been so difficult to listen to, especially as you already knew their views on single motherdom and therefore have to keep that side of things silent.  One more positive on this going alone I guess as we will never need to hear the recriminations of a reluctant father! 

Wishing everyone a relaxing day and lots of  to those needing them just now, Felix xx


----------



## Zoopy

Hi there everyone. Is it ok to join in? I'm 36, single (divorcing), and have had two rounds of fertility tests at the Lister, ahead of making a decision to go ahead with anonymous sperm donor, or known donor. I would so love to be part of a community, as I'm unsure about everything, and feeling a bit isolated.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone,

Merry Christmas one and all!  Now onto the New year!  OUR New Year - have such a good feeling about this one.  Perhaps it's the leap year thing.

Hope Christmas was a peaceful one for you all.  just got back from parents - ended up with flu like symptoms so have been in bed most of it - bad for me - but good for weight loss!  Hooray!  One pound less - closer to target - That was until got appetite back and devoured the mince pies - with clotted cream!  Oops.

Maz / Suzie, sorry to hear about your news - Suzie, lets hope a place comes up earlier than August.  

Welcome Zoopy, I've not long joined this site and have found it really friendly and informative.  Good luck with your journey.  

Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Doh!  I just posted on the wrong thread!

Zoopy welcome to our world hun    You'll get amazing support and information from here, everyone is great.  You ask away anything you want, its great to be able to share things and no-one understands more than the girls here.

Emma, great you are getting things moving, let us know when you get a reply to your email!  I'm still working on London but think I'll be able to make it  

I've still got the lurgy so not done much at all, its nice to chill just wish I could get some sleep its all over the place cause of coughing and not being able to breath!  Ambers got a poorly back so we're both in the wars, wrapped up in the warm with loads of cuddles and she's not arguing when I have to carry her everywhere   

Love to all  

xxx


----------



## Zoopy

Thank you everyone, for making me feel so welcome. I've just posted a thread on the new single girls forum. Should I post it here too? A bit confused, and don't want to miss out on such lovely support. Would love to get to know about you all too. I'm sure I will in time. 
Zoopy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Zoopy, 

Welcome aboard.....it's a bit confusing at first but basically there are several different threads for us singletons, which are all grouped into the Single Women board - so post on any of the relevant ones in there. Most of us post on several threads at once anyway so you'll soon get to know us all. And if you'd like to get to know us in person, then check out the Single Girls meet up thread - Jan 26th in London if you would like to come along?

Jovigirl - sorry to hear you've been ill over Xmas, and poor Amber too. Hope you both feel better soon - and hope you can make the London do, will be lovely to meet everyone in person

Rachel - you must be the only person losing weight over Xmas. I don't want to even think about how much I've eaten the past week or so...started with way too much mulled wine/hot choc with cream/sugary Xmas pastries in Prague and continued through mince pies, Quality Street, Xmas pudding and the rest....  It's back to diet and exercise tomorrow...first IUI will be in next couple of weeks (fingers crossed) so need to get healthy fast!

Felix - yes it's tricky with these particular friends. We do get on well, but they are much more religious than me (mind you, I'm not religious at all so it doesn't take much  ) and have quite strong views on 2 parent families and the 'right' way to bring up children etc. I just have to keep quiet and hope that when I get pregnant they will be happy for me. And if not, well I've plenty of friends who will be. Some are bound to fall by the wayside I guess...

Have a good evening all, off to watch repeat of Eastenders on BBC3 now as missed it earlier (and has been v. good over Xmas!)
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Hi all & hope your Christmas was festive.

So sorry to hear your news Suzie & Maz.  Thinking of you both & sending    

Just wanted to check names & numbers for 26th lunch as there appear to be two different lists - pls can you let me know any amendments to this list:

Dottie
Maz
Lauris
Roo
JJ1
Kylecat
Karen
Emma
Di
Felix
Some1

TBC - Jovigirl / Aweeze


Just need to check numbers with the restaurant...

Thanks
Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Dottie,

I plan on coming down too for lunch.  Looking forward to it!

Many thanks

Rachel x


----------



## winky77

hello ladies, 

Sounds like most of you have had good Chrimbos but also sad news about the BFNs for Mazz and Susie.   Sending you     for the next time.

Big Welcome to Zoopy !  I've only been on line about 3 weeks too.  You soon get into the swing of the chat and discussion threads.  I was confused by all the abbreviations at first but even that gets clearer.  Just ask anything you're not sure off.  This is a wonderful supportive group and everyone gives really well thought through comments as well as sharing their own experiences which is worth a million too.  

Laura - sorry you had to cope with the 'reluctant parents' friends ...that sounds like a bit of a trial.  It's a shame they don't realise that their comments could be upsetting. 

I'm just back from 3 days down in Lancashire and Yorkshire but like Rachel and Jovigirl I got the damn cold bug going round.  Spent Xmas day and Boxing day lying on my Aunt and Uncle's sofa drinking gallons of brandy and hot water (medicinal of course!)    Luckily shortlived tho - I feel back to about 80% this evening.  And pretty sure I managed to lose a few pounds too!! Will be on a beach next week so that kept me off the chocs and mince pies.....unfortunately I never go off food when I'm ill so it wasn't that ! 

Had some chats with the rellies over Xmas about my plans but I'll post about that on the 'telling people strand'  - am trying to get hang off putting things in the most logical place ! 

Good luck for those still on 2WW....think some are testing tomorrow?!

Tara for now..
..Di xx x


----------



## suzie.b

Thanks, girls, for the support and commiserations.  I'm getting over it - started to plan and have asked for a cancellation although there are five on the waiting list already.  I met up with a couple of single girls tonight from FF and had such a nice time.  Wished the evening hadn't had to end - it did cheer me up.  Wish I could be there to meet up with you all in London but it's a bit far and I'm saving up madly for my next tx .  On a positive note, I'm going to have several glasses of wine tomorrow evening - I haven't drank for almost two years - I think I deserve a couple (of bottles?)   .

My sperm donor has been really supportive - I spent about three hours on the phone to him this morning - he is such a sweet man.  I really love him.  He'll make such a good dad .

Mazz - sorry, honey  .  It's so hard, isn't it?

Hi, Zoopy, and welcome.  Don't worry if you get confused about who's doing what - I had three weeks off and it's taken me about the past few weeks to catch up and I'm still not quite there.

Laura - how annoying, your friends being reluctantly pg - some people just don't know when they're blessed.

Didi - I might try the brandy and hot water remedy.  Do I have to be ill first?   Did you tell your folks that you were ttc?  Sorry, I don't know how to find the other threads  - will keep looking.  Who is testing tomorrow, do you know?

Jovigirl - sorry to hear you've been ill too - who is Amber?  Lovely to have company when you're feeling out of sorts.

Rachel - sounds like you've been in the wars too - just think how much you'd have eaten without your lurgy   .

Lots of love and hugs, particularly to anyone I've missed out.

Suzie
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi All,

Finally got through to my clinic - not that helpful to be honest!  So have booked an appointment with the GRMC for my HyCoSy.  A bit extreme, but my consultant's secretary was saying to wait and hear from the Hospital in Plymouth, I did kindly point out that I have been waiting for 3 months, how much longer can I afford to wait?  So took the bull by the horns and pulled the living daylight out of it and booked in at Glasgow.  Expensive, but once its done can proceed with treatment.  I'm 39 in June, and would like to have attempted one IUI before then.  Fingers crossed - booked in on the 31st Jan - cycle a bit eratic - sometimes 28 days sometimes 31 so hopefully this will catch it!  Bloody body clock!

Suzie, so glad you've got support around you.  You enjoy your couple of glasses (I'd have bottles!) of wine and chill.

I'm getting ready to fly back to Scotland - still full of cough cold etc, appetite still not 100% which is frustrating as I LOVE my food.

Mazz - take care.  Felix look after yourself and good luck for day 16 test.  

Everyone else - keep smiling and see you all very soon

Take care

Rachel x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ladies,

Well I'm now back home alone - yippee - Its good to have a bit of peace and quiet and watch what I want to on the TV.
I'm just catching up with all the trashy programmes that I taped whilst away. I spent 2 nights at my sisters then 2 nights at my brothers (With mum and Dad!)

I've not had chance to catch up fully with whats been going on yet.

Had a few   (well rather a lot !!) on Christmas Eve with my sister, all I wanted was her to acknowledge the fact that I had another negative cycle. She didn't mention anything so eventually I asked her if Mum had told her, she said Yes. I was expecting more and was hoping to be able discuss how I was feeling, but all she said was how many tries left !! I was really emotional later that evening and all she said was why don't you stop if it makes you like that !!- I know she has her own problems - that she doesn't stop telling me about and says I should follow her lead and get some anti-depressants from the Docs. I really thought she understood and I have been able to talk about it with her before but not anymore. All I needed was an 'I'm sorry, ~I'm sure it will happen for you 'and a big hug but no - nothing.

Sorry for the rant but I neede to tell someone how I felt.

Anyway Christmas was ok - managed to keep my emotions in check and didn't spoil the day for anyone.(well I don't think so) just got new Year to deal with then get things back to normal

Will post personals later

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, sorry your sister didn't understand that all you needed was a hug and some reassurance.  Well here's one from me  - and it will happen for you, don't worry.  I know it's not the same as one from your sister, but hope it fills a small gap .

Rachel - I think you are right to be taking a more dynamic attitude - waiting around is just wasting precious time.  Good on you for taking control.

I've had an awful day.  Thought I was over the worst of it but just keep bursting into tears since this afternoon - think it must have just hit me.  Hopefully I'll feel better after a bag of chips, some glasses of wine and a good long sleep (haven't been sleeping well recently - probably the stress).

lots of love
Suzie
x


----------



## princess-mimi

Evening ladies,


  Can i be added the the meet up list please? Would any of you mind if i bring Amelia with me? I will get the train down and stay over night in a hotel, it will be to much traveling to do in one day. Is the resturant anywhere near bloomsbury? thats the only place in london that i know!

Suzie + Mazz sending you both a   i am so sorry to hear your news.


Speak to you all tomorrow

Kimberley + Amelia  x  x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening All,

Hope you'e all had a good day.  I went to meet mum and my brother for lunch which was lovely but think i'd have been better off staying in bed - I feel dreadful now, hopefully this is the worse day and things will get better now.  Managed to have an hours kip this afternoon, dosing up on hot toddys, yum!  My version is lemsip with lots of honey and a dash (honest!) of whisky or brandy    Will have one more before bedtime so hopefully will get a nice sleep tonight, not slept for 3 nights now.

There seemed to be children and babies everywhere today!  When we were in the restaurant there was the sweetest little girl with her family sitting accross from us, i'm not too good guessing ages but i'd guess she was around one, well she saw me and beamed the most beautiful smile and waved, I smiled back and she got so excited jumping up and down in her chair, waving her arms around throwing her carrot and cucumber sticks all over the place beaming smiles all the time laughing her head off.  Was really funny and very cute! She carried on the whole time and her dad brought her over to wave goodbye as they left, melted my heart.  My brother went on to tell me how I can't afford a baby on my own   fair point but I really didn't need to hear it   just plumeted me into 'what am I going to do its never going to happen for me' mode 

Roo hun its nice to go visiting but isn't it lovely to get home again.  I am sorry your sister didn't understand all you needed was a hug and a little acknowlegment of what you are going through  , that must have been really hard for you.  Hey you never need to apologise for having a rant on here hun   you know we're all here for you and always will be  

Oooh Kimberly what a lovely idea to bring Amelia, how exciting!

Suzie you have a nice night hun, hope the chips were nice!  You have a bottle of wine, I hope you get a good nights sleep tonight and feel a little better tomorrow.  Just take it one day at a time, you have been through so much    (Amber is my very cute very spoilt dog).

Hope you feel better soon Rachel  

Mazz, Laura, Emma, Katie, JJ1, Di, Dottie, Zoopy, Felix, Hollysox  

Take care everyone and have a nice evening xx


----------



## Damelottie

OOH - you've been chattering busy  

Jovi. How is Amver today? Your restaurant story reminded me of something that happened to me in the supermarker once. Suddenly a fabulous little girl was walking with me holding onto my trolley!! Obviously she'd grabbed the wrong one by mistake  . Like a dream come true for a moment  . But we found her mum quickly. Hope you feel better soon hun.

Di. Hope you're feeling a bit better too

Roo.    I'm sorry you've had some sad moments. Shame about your sister. People really just don't realise do they? Plenty of hugs from us xxxxx

Suzie. I'm so sorry again hun. Try and get some sleep and enjoy that wine. Glad you enjoyed your meet with the other singlies. So sorry you can't made ours as well. Shall miss you there xx

Kimberley. It'll be just fantastic to see you both   

Rachel. Don't blame you for booking the hycosy somewhere else. Gosh - its so frustrating when you're wanting to get going.

Lauris. I've been watching Stenders as well. I don't usually but have been over xmas

JJ1, Zoopy, Hollysox. Hope you're all OK

Dottie.  . Are we too many now for the restaurant or shall we be OK? 

  

Emma xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! - just driven back from visiting my friend in Weymouth, had a bite to eat and now going to post a proper message! Hope that everyone had a lovely xmas - I have been eating healthy today - lots of fruit - as feel a bit bloated from all the chocolate I've been scoffing recently !!  

Lovely see to that we have some new people joining us on the single ladies board - welcome to zoopy and violet - hope that you find all the discussions as useful as I have! 

That was a lovely story you posted Jovigirl about that little girl - how sweet! Where ever I go I seem to attract the attention of children - not sure why, maybe it's beacause I'm a teacher and I'm used to dealing with them! It really does tug at the heartstrings I have to admit! Over xmas my brother in laws mother said to me - you better get a move on and find a man and have children - she says it to me everytime she sees me!! I replied to her - 'I;ve got that in hand' - she wouldnt have a clue what I was on about - if only she knew!! 

Rachella - I hope everything goes ok with the hycosy - at least you've got that sorted now. I know exactly what you mean about clinics - I rang the wessex in southampton before xmas - they havent bothered to get back to me - I expect it'll be ME ringing them again on monday - bloody useless!! 

Mazz, felix, roo and suzie - hope you ladies are OK and feeling a little more positive - it sounds like you've all got some exciting plans for the new year, especially re the IVF - good luck and I hope all works out for you   - we are due some luck on our singles board in 2008!

Laura - hope you are enjoying eastenders - I'm a corrie fan by the way - went off easties about 2 years ago - apparently it has got better tho recently! Not long till your first go at IUI - my appointment at the LWC is on the 10th of jan -so not long for me to go either! 

Emma - hope you are feeling OK - have you decided whether to meet ex NM or not? I think the advice on the other thread about meeting him looking really hot is great!! he wouldn't know what had hit him! 

JJ1 - hope that your trip to Ireland (hope I've got the location right!) is going well and you are having lots of fun.

Didi - hope that you are feeling better now - I got ill with a similar virus on the 4th dec and I'm still feeling crap most mornings and coughing all night! never mind!

Dottiep - hope you are Ok and we are all set for our meet up in jan  -  can't wait and hope the restaurant can accomodate all of us.

Hollysox - big hello and   to you - hope you've had a lovely xmas

lastly kimberley - can't wait to meet your little girl in jan - she looks adorable! 

Sorry to anyone who I have missed out - I really enjoy chatting to you all and I hope that 2008 brings us girls everything that we wish for - we certainly deserve it  

lots of love to you all katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

kylecat said:


> I replied to her - 'I;ve got that in hand' - she wouldnt have a clue what I was on about - if only she knew!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone,

Only flew from Exeter to Scotland this evening and feel as though have missed so much on this thread already!   

Well was greeted in Scotland by a letter from the bloody hospital in Plymouth about my HSG!  Couldn't believe it - they must have felt my frustrated positive vibes though the air!  So am now on the books at the Plymouth hospital - what is it they say about buses - none for ages then they all come at once!  Will probably end up cancelling my appointment at the end of the month with Glasgow - saying that, they were a darn sight more friendly than Plymouth - Rant over!

Roo - so sorry that your sister wasn't the support you need right now. Sometimes others get so wrapped up in their own world that they can't see when someone genuinely needs a big hug and to be told it will be ok.  Here's one from me  

I've got a lovely younger brother who has a lot of special qualities, he's 27 and has down syndrome, is the most loving and giving person I've ever known.  His hugs are so therapeutic, when ever I'm down I just have to ask and I get the biggest hug ever.  He doesn't even realise the support he has given me over the years!  But one thing for sure, he'll be the best uncle to any child.  If I could bottle his hugs and sell them, I'd pass them on.

Always makes me well up when I think of him as we're so close and I miss him as he's in Plymouth with the parents.  

Anyway - off in another direction -    thoughts to everyone.  2008 will be our year.  
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep

Good morning all!

Woke up early & computer keeps losing connection so will keep it brief..I have added Kimberley & Rachel to the list for lunch on 26th & emailed the restaurant now we are 13. Will keep you posted if any change.
Really looking forward to meeting you all.
I'm off to Barbados in the morning (yippee!!!) so if I don't get chance to log back on (due to computer problems) I'll wish you all a wonderful new year & buckets of luck & wishes to everyone on here.  I think we're all very brave ladies who deserve all our wishes to come true.
Big hugs to all
Dxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone and many apologies again for not posting for a while...you have all been so busy chatting that I have completely lost track now so I will read through and do a proper message soon !

I am off sick from work now for a couple of days...I have had a flu virus on and off for a couple of weeks...Christmas day is a blur as I felt so ill   Anyway, I went back to work yesterday and felt ok except for my voice and throat...I went to work this morning and what little voice I had yesterday has now gone completely    Trying to keep   is killing me !!!  I couldn't make myself understood to my elderly clients this morning so my manager sent me home   woo hoo !!!  Anyone else had this awful lurgy ?  It is not very nice and I'm desperate to get better cos in 5 weeks time I will be setting off on my journey to Reprofit for tx   Do you think it is too early to start packing yet  

I'll end here for now but to anyone on their 2ww...sending you tons of    
Anyone with a BFP ?  
Anyone who has got a BFN.....   
To everyone....sending you all lots of   and love to all xxxx


----------



## Zoopy

Hi everybody

Hope you're all having a good day. I'm with my parents up in Cheshire. I'm close to them, and we've had a good chat about baby stuff. They're in their early 70s, and I'm proud of how liberal minded they are. My dad thinks I should get on with single motherhood straight away. Both of them are quite positive about possibly co-parenting with my gay friend. 

After spending a few hours on these boards the day before yesterday, I had a lot to think about. Some messages seem loud and clear. One is that I don't have to feel completely alone, that there are others out there just like me. You lot! And also, a couple of members said quite categorically that I shouldn't put the rest of my life on hold while going through this process, as it might take time. That was very inspiring, and I've tried since then to think about things differently. After having a bit of time to get over the last man in my life, I've decided to not close the door to the possibility of a new relationship. I've also decided to try to feel less trapped in this job. I can't stay in it just in case i need lots of money for treatment or a child. I've saved enough money for some treatments, and if I run out, well, it's loan time. I can see from your biogs that some of you have been on the journey for years, and that's what I need to be prepared for.

Two more things for today. The first is to say sorry for appearing to be so self-centred at the moment. I can see that this community is very much about sharing and mutual support, not just taking support and advice from others. I've been very moved by all your stories, and feel like I'm trying to get to know you. I'm still learning all the acronyms too; right now I'm not always sure what you're all talking about and so I lack a bit of confidence in offering up thoughts. Please bear with me! I'm not a selfish type.

Ironically, the other thing is a question. Oops. Sorry. It's about DHEA. A member on another forum has recommended it as a good supplement for getting  your body match fit for conception. It's not approved yet in the UK but is available to buy on the internet. I'm normally a little bit nervous about taking remedies / supplements etc, in case of side effects. I just wondered if anyone out there had any experience of DHEA?

Thank you again, everybody,

Zoopy


----------



## kylecat

Hey zoopy - good to meet you - glad you are having a nice time up in cheshire! I have just got back from my twin nephews 4th birthday party/meal - it was bedlam and certainly gives me food for thought when considering going it alone!  

When I first joined this forum, I asked lots of questions too but gradually over the last couple of months I've built up quite a lot of knowledge - although I cant help you with your enquiry about DHEA - never heard of it! when you find out more about it - let me know as I am very interested!

It is good that your parents are behind you on this journey - its really important to have support as you can't do it all alone. Mine are right behind me too and excited about another grandson/daughter!  I have thought about going it alone for many months now - in fact I always said in my twenties that if I didnt meet someone by the age of 35 I'd take some action and that is what I am doing!  I have a consultation appointment in a couple of weeks. The main thing that worries me is that it won't work as I've left it too late but I know that I have to think positive. I am lucky to have some savings to help me with my treatment and like you would consider taking out a loan or remortgaging the house to help me.

Don't worry about sounding self centered - you've got a lot of very important decisions to make in the next few months (like I've had to) and you need people going through the same process to share your feelings with - that is why I've found this forum so invaluable!    good luck with everything andif there are any questions you need answering then I'm sure someone will always be around to help

Katiexx


----------



## Zoopy

Hi Katie

Lovely to meet you too . Thank you for your message.

It seems we're at very similar stages in the process, and ages. Where are you up to with tests? I've had two rounds of tests for FSH, AMH etc, so have an idea of where I'm up to with my fertility levels. I'm wondering if you've done the same thing. Are you planning to find out more about your fertility, or just go straight to trying? Will you do IUI? Is that how they do it if it's at a clinic?

I did my first round of tests at the London Women's Clinic. A friend had been there before me. I can't quite put my finger on why, but i didn't warm to the consultant I saw, and so I took the results and went for a consultation at the Lister. The consultant there was great - spent loads of time with me. My friend got on well at LWC, so maybe it was just me. 

Is there a reason why you've decided to go with an anonymous donor? I know not everyone has access to friends who want to co-parent...but just wondering if you had the choice. And, if you don't mind me asking, have you made a conscious decision not to date while going through the process? I know that I do want to be in a relationship and don't know what to do about this point!

I'll post a link to the DHEA thread. Let me know what you think.

Zoopy


----------



## Zoopy

Hi again Kaite

Here's an extract on DHEA from my conversation thread on the other forum here:

'I took a steroid hormone I got from America called DHEA for four months before my last tx - the results of a recent study showed a 28 per cent pregnancy rate in couples with low ovarian reserve who took DHEA, but an 11 per cent rate for those who didn't.
It's cheap as chips - get it from www.agestop.com - about the only cheap thing in this game! Take up to 75mg a day for four months. I also took L-arginine, zinc, folic acid and selenium from Holland & Barrett.'

And here's a link to the thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123499.msg1789899#msg1789899

Zoopy


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone, 

Gosh, it's busy on here at the moment isn't it? Hard to keep up with everyone....!

Rachel - sounds like it's been a bit stressful with your clinic stuff, but at least now you know you have an appointment for sure - better to have too many than none at all!

Dottie - thanks for sorting out the meet up and have a fabulous holiday (you've probably gone already actually) - very envious of you in that Barbados sunshine. I went to Cuba in Jan this year and it was the best thing ever to get away after Christmas and enjoy the sun. Decided to save my money for first IUI this time round but already thinking about long weekend away somewhere in Feb/March if first IUIs aren't successful  

Hollysox - feel better soon. So horrid to be sick over Christmas.  Only 5 weeks to go - how exciting is that? Might be a little early to pack just yet though   Have to say if IUI doesn't work for me in the next few months I shall be seriously considering Reprofit for IVF. I've been lurking on the Reprofit thread and the ladies there seem really pleased with the service - and it's certainly good value for money vs the same tx in the UK. 

Zoopy - who did you see at LWC out of curiosity? I saw Dr Venkat and I have to say I wasn't all that impressed/taken with her. She was fine, but nothing special. And the LWC counsellor was shockingly bad. But the nurses seem very nice and to know what they are talking about. Also I figured I probably won't even see the consultant that much. I had a different one doing the hycosy to the one I saw first time round and I imagine I may well see different ones each time depending on who is available. At the end of the day I've gone with LWC because they have plenty of sperm available and it was important to me to get started asap without any waiting lists for sperm. 

As for dating, I've decided not to date for the moment. Although not so much because of the treatment (or because I don't want to be in a relationship - I do!) but because I just got so fed up of it and it had become a chore rather than something I enjoyed. I was mainly doing internet dating, but also went to a few speed dating type events with a work colleague who is also single. At first I quite enjoyed meeting different people and had some lovely evenings (although Mr Right didn't show up  ) but it got to the point after a year or so of it, where I just wasn't enjoying it at all. So I'm taking a break from internet/speed dating. But if I met someone through friends or in other circumstances, then I would still see where that went. 

I'd like to think you can have it all (ttc, dating, work, holidays etc etc) I have a feeling I just need to concentrate on ttc for a while. And if it doesn't go smoothly and I'm not pregnant by mid year, then I'll review things and maybe get a bit more active on the dating scene again. I don't want to put my entire life on hold exactly, but at the moment I'm just not mentally in the right place to date - poor guy who would end up with me feeling grumpy about being on a date and wondering if he could be the future father of my child before we've even exchanged surnames   

Katie - not long until your consultation now - very exciting! We might even be there at the same time - 10th Jan will be roughly when I am due for first IUI - depending on when AF arrives/when I detect LH surge. But it's round about then. Doesn't quite feel real yet though....

I've missed lots of people I know, so hello to everyone I haven't mentioned, hope you are all having a good evening, 
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

hey zoopy - thanks for the link about DHEA - will look that up - sounds interesting and anything that will help my chances of conceiving is worth looking into! 

In answer to your questions, I am going with an unknown donor because I do not know anyone who'd be willing to donote sperm. One of my close friends offered on behalf of her partner but he's had a vasectomy now!! Think she was only half joking anyway!! 

I have had all the blood tests done at my GP and they all seem normal - was a bit worried that my FSH was 8 but apparently anything under 10 is fine and they can fluctuate from month to month anyway. Have a consultation at LWC in jan but may not have my treatment there - am also in contact with wessex fertility in southampton so hope to have a consultation there too - then i'll make my decision. Realistically I want to be under way with my first IUI by March if poss. If after 5 goes at IUI I have no joy, then I will def consider IVF.

I am not dating at the mo - was with my ex boyfriend until aug - we'd talked about having children but was only with him for 9 months anyway. I would love to meet someone special and as laura has done I did an awful lot of internet dating - it was fun for a while but mr right never came along. I was getting fed up of blind dates so decided to give it a break for a while. I will now concentrate on my treatment (not sure what I would do if mr right did come along in the middle of it all!!). I noticed I am the same age as you and we may be able to afford to leave it for a couple of years in case mr right does come along. However realistically it takes quite a while to get to know someone and I don't want to wait any longer in case I have a problem getting pregnant. I'm hoping that I've given myself enough time for it to work. I love children and so want to be a mum - going down this route is not what I expected I would do but sometimes the future doesn't turn out as we thought it would - I've now come to terms with this although it's taken a while!!  if you have any more questions just fire away as I'm sure all the girls on here will be able to help you,

Take care katiexx


----------



## winky77

Hello Everyone,

This is a real quick message to wish everyone a big HAPPY NEW YEAR  and here's hoping all our dreams come true in 2008.  

It's my birthday tomorrow and I'm off on hols in the morning....couple of days in Dubai and then the Yoga/Ayurvedic retreat place in Sri Lanka I mentioned a few weeks ago. I should be really excited right now but actually feeling really stressed as I've still got lots of work to finish off before I go (perils of self employment) and right now it is looking pretty impossible even if I do an alnighter.   If I end up taking my laptop with me I won't be a happy bunny !  

I have to say I will miss chatting to all of you while I am away. And it will probably take me about a week to read all the postings when I get back !!!

Good luck to everyone on  and those starting tx and to those having a good think about stuff!....  

xxxx Di


----------



## dottiep

Di - here's wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tomorrow & have a wicked time in Sri Lanka - one of my favourite places.

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Happy Birthday Di - and enjoy the holiday

Oh, and do NOT take the laptop with you  

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Di

Have a fabulous time on holiday - sounds total bliss!  Just what the docotor ordered!

Take care everyone

Rachel x


----------



## Roo67

Di, have a fabulous holiday - what a wonderful start to the year.

Enjoy every minute and leave the laptop at home - unless its to log on to FF of course  

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

many happy returns Di  - have a fab holiday!! Love katiexx


----------



## Mazzzz

Di - got room for one in your suitcase?   Happy Birthday and have a great hol! 

Maz xx


----------



## suzie.b

Di

Have a happy birthday and a wonderful holiday - the retreat sounds wonderful.

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Zoopy

Happy birthday Di! Sri Lankan retreat sounds amazing. Maybe that should be the venue for the next FF meet?  

Zoopy x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Di, your holiday sounds like a little piece of heaven, have a lovely time xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls just wanted to say hello and a quick post as I have been away and off line.

Suzie and Mazz so sorry to hear of your disappointment
Happy New Year

L xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Just want to wish you all a HAPPY NEW YEAR


  Hope you all have a lovely evening


i've added some new pictures of Amelia which in on the gallery in babies first year, if anyone knows how to get a photo gallery on my settings i would be greatful to find out.

Speak to you all soon

Kimberley + Amelia x x


----------



## Zoopy

Hi Kimberley, I think you might have to be a Charter member to have a photo gallery. Don't take my word for us...just think I read that somewhere. Perhaps click on charter in the nav bar above. Amelia is gooorgeous!

To all, especially those of you who answered my post about juggling being broken-hearted and attempting motherhood, I've arrived home today to find a letter in my post with what i think is my ex-boyfriend's handwriting on the front. I've not heard from him since we split a month ago. It's still on the doormat unopened. Any tips for how not to let old loves get in the way of new plans, especially when you still care? Bin the letter? I'm definitely not opening it in 2007, anyway.

Yes, New Year's Eve. I hope everyone has a lovely evening. I'm spending it with a friend - we both have rubbishy colds and fancy a quiet one in. 

And very best of luck for 2008, everyone. I wish us all love, strength, togetherness, good vibes and fulfilment. 

Zoopy x


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Zoopy,


                I know how hard it is an ex re appeared when i was 3 months pregnant as we have always stayed friends, i finally got the courage to tell him that i was pregnant when i was 20 weeks, he was really supportive and i still hear of him every so often asking how we both are.


Do what ever you feel is best, if you are set on going forward with the journey you want to make and you dont want him to confuse thing or change our mind, then dont open the letter. But it is your decision at the end of the day ( i would find it hard not to open it too!) Sending you a big  

Right i'm off to get Amelia ready for bed.

Wishing you a HAPPY NEW YEAR

Love

Kimberley + Amelia x x


----------



## Roo67

I would find it really hard not to read the letter - would always be wondering what it said. you need to do what you think is best


Have a great New year Kimberley- have you got any plans once you get Amelia to bed?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oooh zoopy poor your.  I don't know how you have gone this long without opening it.  I would have to read it, I would just need to know what it said or I'd always wonder what was in it.  Hope you have a nice night with your friend, hopefully you can chat and decide what you want to do.  Good luck what ever you decide.  I'm sure you will find a way not to let it interfere with your plans xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh hun - leave it until tommrow. NYE can be crap enough. Just like a man - send a letter for it to arrive at this difficult and emotional time of year! Maybe waiting a wek might have been kinder.   
Sorry - bit down on men at the moment


----------



## suzie.b

Wow, Zoopy - how have you managed to restrain yourself - I wouldn't have been able to even if I was going to burn it afterwards.  You are a very strong woman!

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Roo67

Happy New Year Suzie - hope you've had a good night.

roo xx


----------



## Felix42

I second that Suzie.  Come join us on Its That Time of Year!

Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy New Year Suzie!  Come over and join us xx


----------



## suzie.b

What is it?

Suzie
x


----------



## Damelottie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122970.240

We're here Suzie xx


----------



## aweeze

Just popped online to wish you all a very Happy New Year and hoping that all your dreams come true in 2008. 

Also, a belated Merry Christmas. We had a very poorly household. I started off with Flu which was then followed up by the "winter sickness" bug. It swept through the entire family and anyone who came into contact with us over Christmas. It spreads like wildfire! We are just about all fully recovered.  

I've just seen the New Year in comforting Ellis who hadn't done No2's all day and had tummy ache. What could have been better? Just me, my boy and a bottle of gripe water!!! 

He is growing so quickly - I will try and upload a xmas photo soon. 

Well, that's all for now. Gosh there are so many newbies on here - I will have to get to know you all! I can't believe it's over 2 years since this thread was founded - the time has flown!!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Zoopy

Wow, Happy New Year Lou. I'm a newbie. On the forum for...uhm...a week! 

Great to hear about little Ellis. I love the stories with happy endings.

Zoopy


----------



## some1

Hello everybody

Hope you have all had a good Christmas and New Year!  Welcome to Zoopy, Violet, and any other newbies that I have missed.

Sorry I have been awol for a while, had a bit of a low time dealing with my BFP turning to a BFN, but am glad to say that I have pulled myself together now and getting ready to roll my dice again next month (am a bit worried that tx may clash with our meet- fingers crossed it doesn't).

Roo, Maz, Felix, Suzie - So sorry that you got BFNs.  Hope you are all okay.     

I have a really positive feeling about 2008 - am really hoping that lots of dreams come true for us single women (lucky dice all round please!).



Some1

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Happy New Year. Hope you all had a good one!

Lou - sorry to hear you and family have all been ill. Seems to have struck lots of people down this Christmas. Hope you're all back to 100% very soon.

Some1 - glad you're back and ready to go again - assuming I can pick up LH surge, I'm pretty sure I'll be on 2WW (for the first time  ) when we meet up on the 26th - so hopefully you can keep me company!

Zoopy - have to agree with the other girls, I can't believe you've managed not to read it yet. I would def have opened it by now. Reading a letter from him doesn't have to get in the way of your plans/moving forwards though - you can always read it, then burn it/bin it....good luck whatever you decide....

Everyone else - hope you're all enjoying the first day of the new year. I'm feeling rather fragile after too much rioja with last night's tapas. Came home early from my friends in London as they were up and off to a bike race this morning (friend is keen cyclist) - got back in my pjs and went back to bed for 2hrs until woken by the phone (my 3 yr old niece wishing me a 'Happy New Ear' which was very cute  ) and am now trying to decide whether to get dressed and go for a walk, or just stay in pjs on sofa with DVD....suspect DVD is going to win out!

Have a good day all, and here's to 2008 being a great year for us all,
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - just got back from weymouth and wanted to wish you all 'A happy new year!' - hope the virtual party went well!  . I had a great night out, everyone in the town was in fancy dress and I went as one of the pink ladies from grease - the costume was pretty good in the end and all from the charity shop! Didnt feel great this morn - no hangover (which was a miracle! ) but a terrible throat and pain in the chest again  - off to docs tommorrow to try and get it sorted before I go back to work/school on thurs   - sorry to hear you have also been ill lou - hope little ellis gets better soon and looking forward to seeing you and your little boy on the 26th! Hope everyone else who has been ill is feeling a little better today. 

I felt a little emotional at midnight - probably because I know 2008 may be quite an eventful year for me!  have made an appoinment at my local fertility clinic on the 9th jan (the wessex) and now got to decide whether to go to the LWC as well or just give IUI a few goes at the Wessex - any ideas anyone!!? 

I am so looking forward to our meet up - it'll be lovely to meet you all and I have learnt so much from you all over the last couple of months. I'm now off to watch 'Come dine with me' on channel 4 - one of my fave programmes - anyone else like it?!! 

Anyway, once again 'A HAPPY NEW YEAR' to all my lovely internet friends!! heres to a fantastic and eventful 2008 - lots of love and best wishes to you all,

katiexx


----------



## Damelottie

I LOVE come dine with me! Never met anybody else that did  

Are the kids back at school this Thursday?

Hope you feel better soon. I'm struggling with something gross as well xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi em - yeah the kids are back on thurs unfortunetly!   Sorry to hear you are still feeling bad - virtually everyone I know has been ill this year with a nasty virus  - it's horrible. I'm off to the docs tommorrow - they are bloody useless though and always say the same thing - take a couple of paracetomol. I swear if someone was having a heart attack they'd say 'take a couple of paracetomol and see how it goes'! 

Bet you've got some cold pizza left in your fridge from last night! I'm making myself another hot choc and baileys later - yummmy

Katiexx

ps - cracking episode of come dine with me earlier!


----------



## Damelottie

I've eaten all the pizza now  . Had it for lunch!


I've just bought a Tassimo coffee/hot chocolate maker thingy  

Waiting for it to arrive but so looking foward to the hot chocolate


----------



## Roo67

Did you and lottie get to the beach Emma ?


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Roo

We didn't no. I've felt so ill with this cold today I just slept all day. Shame really but I shall try and go on Thursday. Kids are back at school so hopefully iy'll be quieter.

How are you?


----------



## Roo67

Oh thats a shame - hope you feel better soon.

I'm good, didn't get up til after 10, then up to my Aunties for a massive lunch - just don't want to go back to work tomorrow - trying to get things organised, like uniform ironed etc - will probly end up doing it in the morning. 

Hope you get some better advice at the docs - katie and feel better soon.

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Thank goodness I'm not back until Monday. Phew!

Glad you had a nice lunch xxxx


----------



## kylecat

Cheers roo for the get well wishes!! A couple of people think I may have fractured a rib from all the coughing - we'll see what the doctor says!
Lunch at your aunties sounded lovely - I'm having my hot choc and baileys at the mo! Might buy a tassimo machine with some vouchers I got for xmas - emma has sold it to me!! 

Katiexx

ps - hope first day back at work is OK tommorrow


----------



## Damelottie

Katie - they aren't cheap at the moment at all tho.

I've ended up getting a 2nd hand one from ebay and its still cost me £55. I think it'll be worth it though. I posted on the Girls and Boys thread and they got good feedback there


----------



## kylecat

god that is quite expensive - I might have to stick with the old kettle for a while longer! xx


----------



## Damelottie

They are aren't they!


----------



## Hollysox

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE    

Hope you all had a great time and I hope that 2008 sees all your dreams come true    

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but this awful virus (which most of you have had too) has dragged on for ages...I'm now on antibiotics so hopefully they'll get ride of it once and for all...

Last night I heard that my nephews wife who I cant stand is pg with no. 2....she announced her 1st pg the week after I lost my baby so not a good time for me then...Anyway I have decided to concentrate on MY future baby and not be jealous of her pg    Getting the info on my donor today has certianly helped my positive mood so onward and upward so they say.... 

Katie...the hot chocolate and baileys sounds yummy...I am drooling at the thought  

Ugh...no lie in for me tomorrow cos I have to be at the docs for 8.30am for smear test time   Eeeeek !!!  Just hope she doesn't hurt too much   Oh the thought of it just scares me silly.....

Hope you are all ok though ?  Sending lots of love and   to you all xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Hollysox,
I'm sorry you've been struck with the 'lurgi' I've managed to avoid it so far, hope the AB's do the trick and you're soon back fighting fit.

I'm sorry you've had a hard time with other peoples 'good' news, good idea to stay positive and save all your energy into   for yourself  - February will soon be upon us and you can get started making YOUR baby.

2008 is going to be OUR  year we've already been planning our new years eve party at the baby disco  

Hope everyone else is feeling better.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox  and Katie -Hope that you are feeling better and tomorrow is ok! 

I can feel a cold and headachy feeling coming on and I really don't want to be ill, it was the first day back at work- I popped in for a few hours on new years day, as I feel if I can clear emails etc then the first day back is better!

My donor and his partner have gone home thios evening, we've spent a week on holiday in Ireland then their place and mine and met up with friends so it is a bit strange to be alone now. I was spoilt my donor, he made me dinner yesterday and today (his partner was working long days) I got a text today saying be home for 6 pm for dinner, and he'd done the bed linen, hoovering, cleaned the fish tank- thoroughly spoilt.

Emma your choc/coffee machine sounds fab!


Hi to everyone off to bed 
L xx


----------



## Zoopy

L, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I've just had the same thing - a couple of days in bed might knock it on the head. 

L, apologies if i've asked you this before - my head is fuddled with all the info i'm trying to take on board - but are you planning to co-parent with your donor, or is he just donating?

I have to make this decision quite quickly, and i'm struggling. Of course, my potential co-parent ( he definitely wants to co-parent rather than donate) might opt out. We're meeting this weekend to discuss. 

Many thanks,

Zoopy


----------



## marmite_lover

Sorry, long overdue (Lou was much better at this!) - please PM any errors/changes and I will make sure that the corrected version is on Page 1 on the 'Calling all single women 8' thread:

Ameliacooper - TTC with known donor - BFP Sep 07  

Aweeze (Lou) - DIUI & Egg Share/DIVF, 2 m/c's   - 3rd Egg Share - Ellis born 2/10/07

Belladonna (Donna) - DIVF/DICSI & FET, 1 m/c - Inbetween tx at the mo.

CAREbear1 - DIVF - Oct 06 BFN  - going through adoption process

charlottesweb - DIVF at Reprofit - ET booked for 14 Feb 

dcon_blue - DIVF/ICSI @ SIRM NY Nov 07 1 follicle > 1 egg > 1 embryo ... day 3 = 4 cell ... didn't make it to blast 

Didi77 - 2nd Consultation at LWC 21.01.08 

DottieP - 1st DIUI - BFN  2nd DIUI Jan 08 

Emma&Lottie (Emma) - looking into DIVF at LWC in 2008 

Felix42 - DIUI Nov BFN  2nd DIUI Dec 07  moving onto DIVF Jan 08 

going it alone (Sam) - DIUI - it's twins! 2 beautiful girls born 23/11/06

Hollysox - DIUI & DIVF - 1 m/c  - 3 didn't make the thaw for FET July 07 . Moving onto to DE at Reprofit Feb 08

Jodie1d (Jo) - mummy to DD from previous relationship. DI with known donor - now considering clinic route

Jen75 - 1 m/c - First consultation for DIVF Feb 07

JJ1 - DI with known donor, moved on to DICSI - 1st cycle BFP but   - 3rd DICSI BFN 
.

Jollyjo1608 - taking some time out to see how things go 

Karen1975 - just starting out, considering options... hasn't got a clue what to do  

Kimberley24 - DIVF - Nov 06 - a little girl born 5/8/07

Kylecat - consultation at Wessex Fertility, Southamptin 09.01.08 

Lara200 - DIVF - 2nd cycle Jan 07 - BFN 

jovigirl - Just starting out

Lauris - just starting out, DIUI Jan 08 

Mazzzz - DIUI with Clomid - 34th DIUI Dec 07 BFN 

Mickle - DIVF in Greece all BFN  - 4th DIVF Sept 07 - 

Mum2b1975 - appointment at Ninewells Oct 07

Poppet38 - ttc with known donor 

rachella - just starting out, bloods done, HSG/LH to follow

Roo67 - DIUI with Clomid - 7th cycle Dec 07  . Moving onto no 8 

Sarahjoy - DIUI - mummy to DS DIUI - Hannah born 29/11/07 

Sarahz DE - 2 m/c - 3rd try, ET in Kiev June 07 - BFP but 2nd blood test showed HCG decreasing 

Sasha B - mummy to DD - born 30.8.06. Trying for number 2 in Jan 08 at Reprofit

some1 - DIUI No.2 Dec 07 chem pg? 

suzie.b - DIVF in Czech Republic - Dec 07 BFN . Trying again Aug 08 if not before! 

Violet66 - just starting out 

wouldloveababycat - 2 m/c's  - Metformin & Clomid - 

Zoopy - just starting out - deciding whether to co-parent with friend 

[/quote]


----------



## marmite_lover

Sorry, seem to have lost some of the smilies - I think it is because Lou had access as a charter member to ones that I don't - will try and correct on the next version.

How brilliant to see so many of us now


----------



## kylecat

JJ1 - sorry to hear you aren't feeling well - hope you feel a little brighter today!   Sounds like you had a lovely time being spoilt - I love people cooking for me, it's great! 

Take care katiex

PS - thanks ever so much Karen for updating the list x

PPS - Hollysox and Zoopy - hope you both feel better soon too!


----------



## Roo67

Hi, thanks for updating the list.

I'm sorry if I offend anyone but reading down the list there seem to be a lot more ladies on there than still post on the thread, and some that I haven't heard of and i've been a member for about 8-9 months so therefore we don't know what they are upto, just a suggestion but could we maybe remove them from the list? What about starting a new thread just for updates now we have our own board.
Tell me to butt out if you don't agree - I won't be offended  

JJ1 - sorry you've not been feeling well- hope you're better soon. Glad that you've had a good time over the holidays being spoilt by your boys - you lucky thing!

Hope everyone one else is feelijng better and getting over the lurgi.
So many threads now don't know where to post  

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good idea Roo - I think some of the other boards have that - a separate (sticky) thread just for updates/intros
Would be a good way to keep up with everyone and provide a quick intro to new people too....

Hope all our 'sick' folk feel better soon. I feel incredibly lucky to have missed out on all the lurgis over Christmas - hope I don't get struck down in the New Year... 

Laura
x


----------



## marmite_lover

I think Lou wanted to keep then on there in case they wanted to return at any point but a separate list for intros/updates is a good idea, there are so many of us now it is hard to keep up!

On the Woking thread they used to split it out into sections - (1) maybe starting out/taking time out, (2) under going treatment, (3) on 2WW (4)Beans on board etc - do you think that might help make it clearer if we did something like that on here?  

I'm happy to amend as required or if anyone else wants to have a go just shout x


----------



## Roo67

Found this last night

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119738.0

Word game that for evey question you get right the website dontates money to buy rice for the WFP

Very addictive.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hey Everyone,

Hope you have all had a nice day.  

JJ1 hope you are feeling better and the horrible lurgi doesn't take a hold, lovely you have been spoiled and cooked for, your friends sound absolutely wonderful people.

Thanks for updating the list Karen, hope you're doing ok, don't forget we're here for you if you need us, you've got a lot going on  

Roo not long to go now, soon be on 2WW wishing you the very best  

Emma, Maz, Hollysox and Katie and any one else who has been struck down with the dreadful lurgi hope you are all on the mend    

Zoopy how are you doing, did you decide what to do with your letter?  Hope you're ok  

Aweeze, hope you and Ellis are both ok.

Laura  

Bye for now

Love
Jovi xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi girls

Well the lurgi seems to be taking hold, but only another day to get through before the weekend.  I went to my fertility accupuncturist today and was nearly falling asleep on the couch.  My accupuncturist 'produced' over 200 babies last year we were chatting about stats etc.

Karen thanks for updating the list- you're a star.
Roo Re List, maybe we could PM the people who don't post on here and ask them, we have the same thing on the London thread, but some of the names on our list are now on other threads, like abroadies, others haven't posted for well over a year.

Zoopy - my donor  is donating to me as an alturistic gift, and he and his partner will have an uncle type roles in the child's life (that's how we see it at the moment), my donors partner stays with me a few nights a week.  They didn't want to draw up a legal agreement but we have gone through things ourselves, despiet a male friend who is a lawyer strongly advising otherwise- he and a woman agreed to co-parent and it went horribly wrong despite a legal agreement. We are not co-parenting, but I would be  happy for him to be on a birth cert etc and also being there if anything happened to me as a  legal guardian, hold my estate in Trust for the child etc- we have discussed this and he wouldn't want to see the child fostered/adopted etc if I died either.  He has a teenage nephew who didn't know his father was (although met him once a few years back) and he saw how it effected the boy not knowing anything about the father. I also pay for all the treatment and costs incurred by us both, complimentary therapies, vitamins etc for both of us.

Zoopy I wouldn't race into such an important decision as it will alter your life and that of your child.

Take care
L x


----------



## Zoopy

Hi Jovi

I did open the letter from my ex, after leaving it on the shelf for 24 hours. I felt sick with nerves to be honest.

The gist of the letter was 'I miss you, I think of you often, at some level I accept that it's over, I miss you, I think of you very often, you're beautiful, you rock, drop me a line if you want to.'

I have been totally uncertain what to do next, tbh. I miss him, he's an incredibly complex man and difficult with it, but he captured me in a way no man has since my husband. I'm sorry that it ended - he ended it really, though i have to say it was a relief given that he hadn't been able to really commit (but it was only six months in). But I can't really communicate any of that, open up any kind of dialogue, and at the same time focus on the baby I'd like to have. 

It makes me very sad. I'm not sure really why he sent me the letter. Answers on a postcard...


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Zoopy your cat is so cute, 18, wow!

I'm glad you opened the letter I think you would always have wondered what was in there, what was the point in him writing that?!?  Just to completely confuse you?  I really do wonder about men sometimes    I guess it has left you wondering why he got in touch.  You have a lot to decide on and only you can make those decisions, but you have us all to help and listen along the way xxx


----------



## Zoopy

Thank you Jovi . Men, huh. My mum is desperate to get me on guardian soulmates again. she's seen a chap on there she thinks is perfect for me. thanks mum ;-).

Yes, my cat is so sweet. She looks like puss-in-boots in shrek, at his cutest. she is a softy though.


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi there  

Hope you are all well and not coming down with this awful bug.

JJ1 - hope you are feeling better today.  Your donor and his partner sound just wonderful  

Jovi - I'm fine thanks, just trying not to stress about things too much and see what happens!  How is little Amber now?

Zoopy - I agree with the others, you would always have been wondering if you hadn't opened the letter.  Sorry it has just confused you further though - we're here for you hun if you need to 'talk' things over  

Lou - I'm happy to do whatever anyone wants - just shout if/when you want to take it back over.  I didn't realise you co-founded this thread - it must be amazing to see how much it has grown.

Well I'm off to see the Spice Girls tonight - not really sure why but should be a good laugh  .  Then tomorrow my beloved QPR take on Chelsea in the FA cup!  What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone,
Sorry been a bit quiet lately! Still recovering from this cough/flu bug.  
Hope everyone had a good New Year and 2008 will be the year of all our dreams.
Went out with a good friend of mine NY, bless her, she was saying how different next year could be even next Christmas if I' successful in my journey.
Will try and catch up on the thread this week and get back to everyone.
Take care and keep smiling
Rachel x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Felix, how was the date?


----------



## Zoopy

Hey all

Was just browsing the web for something to do tomorrow, i saw this. Thought some of you might be interested:

'Sinners, Scroungers, Saints: Lone mothers, past and present' is the current free exhibition in The Women's Library of London Metropolitan University until March 29th 2008.

'Sinners, Scroungers, Saints: Lone mothers, past and present' follows the history of single motherhood through the widows of World War 1 to teenage mums of today including TV's Vicky Pollard, and all that's in between.

Dissolving myths, observing research and reasons why women become lone parents. The exhibition challenges common perceptions and tells the stories of lone mothers since the 1800s.

This exhibition is also Time Out Critics' Choice.

'Sinners, Scroungers, Saints: Lone mothers, past and present' is on in the exhibition hall at The Women's Library of The Metropolitan University until Saturday 29th March. Exhibitions are open Monday-Friday 9.30am-5pm and Saturday 10am-4pm. Thursdays are open late night until 8pm. Closed on Sundays. The exhibition is closed over the Christmas and New Year period from Friday 21st December to Wednesday January 2nd.

Find out more about 'Sinners, Scroungers, Saints: Lone mothers, past and present' in the Women's Library or call 020 7320 2222.

How to get there

The closest tube stations are at Liverpool Street and Aldgate East. If on the bus the 15, 25, 40, 42, 67, 78, 100, 115, 205 and 254 all serve Aldgate.


----------



## Mazzzz

Hi guys,

Just popped on to say Hi - been ill with the lurgy forever and just been curled up in bed for past few days trying to shake it off. Sorry to hear you've had it too JJ1 - not good.. Here's to better health very soon!

Zoopy - that's tough to get that from him. Men...... I will never understand them.

Hi to you all - will catch up soon on one or other of the threads, there are so many to check now but it is good having different topics.

Last couple of days till back to school.....boo.

Maz xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, wow we have all been busy haven't we and this group really is jumping isn't it?! Fantastic.

Zoopy, that really is a very tricky about the letter but whatever happens as you say you need to keep focussed on your dream.  Thanks for that info on the exhibition.  Looks fascinating.

JJ1, Rachella and Maz, so sorry to hear you've had the lurgi!  I can't help feeling it's only a matter of time and it's going to go round everyone.

Karen, how were the Spice Girls?? Good luck for QPR.  They're kind of in my neighbourhood and I used to be able to see the lights and hear the roars/groans from Loftus Road from my last flat.

My date on Thursday went surprisingly well.  Interesting chap and no pressure.  He asked me a bit about treatment but not in an intrusive way and boy was it nice to enjoy some romance for a change!  He seems keen to meet up again too...  I guess it goes back to our earlier discussions on here about putting life on hold during treatment or not.  I'm sort of thinking now that, although my focus is on treatment mainly I may need to be in this for the long haul and I need to widen my interests a bit too as that should ultimately make me a bit more relaxed during treatment (or saving up for the next one!). I'm thinking too that I will start to get ready for looking to promotion over this year too as that would mean more money for treatment and my future family - yeah!

Can't wait for the meet up.  It will be lovely to put faces to the (pseudo!)names. 
Well off to the post office shortly to pick up my latest Single Parents read - 'Buying Dad'!  Will stick it on the library thread once I've read it.

Felix xx


----------



## Zoopy

Thank you Felix. Great to hear about your date. I love it that you talked about your treatment. Were you nervous about talking about that, in case it put him off? 

I'm really keen to explore this notion of not putting our lives on hold. I'm worried that i might be temped to do just that. Or, indeed, go the other way and not put it on hold at all, and end up in an emotional fix. A starter for ten...Not content with the emotional turmoil brought on by the ex's letter, I've joined Soulmates for three days. I was feeling a bit glum I suppose, I've spent too much time at home alone lately, with this flu thing. And now, a seemingly nice chap has sent me lots of emails and would like to meet up. He's very handsome, and we have some stuff in common - though not trying for a baby, i'm sure! Well, I'm not sure. He's 39. The ex was 34, 18 months younger. My husband was eight years older, and i think older might be a better plan for now.

As well as this, can i share a bit of new angst. Sorry, it's this flu thing. It's making me angsty. Anyway, the lawyer here, Natalie, has been hugely helpful to me. She's just posted a bit of vital but rubbishy news that because i'm still legally married any child that i had through AI would be legally his. I do need to get divorced, I know. It's been two years. But it's...well...such a sad process that i've been putting it off. Crikey, my head's all over the place. 

I started taking Fertility Blend today, folic acid and more. A friend took it before her last baby, and yesterday she told me that she's pregnant again, with her husband, on their first month of trying. She'd been taking it the last three months. It felt a bit odd when it arrived in the post, but exciting too. But gosh, doing it this way isn't simple is it?


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Zoopy

I'm on Soulmates at the moment! My 2nd time - last time I met my ex but I'm trying not to let that put me off  . I met a couple of lovely friends before tho. To be honest tho - my head isn't in it and I'm not keeping up very well with the 'e' mails. I really don't think I can be bothered  

Glad you had some help from Natalie - she's very good isn't she? I heard her on the radio a while back. Sorry its put you all in a bit of a quamdry tho

Take care

Em xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

I felt a bit better this morning, but had a waxing appt and then had to go food shopping and now feel exhausted!!  I have cancelled my gym man tomorrow so I can have a lie in as well.  My donor's partner has also gone down with it but he said that he is going to work tomorrow and coming up to stay this evening.  I've probably shared my germs around!

Felix- i've read the 'Buying Dad' a while ago. Tell us what you think

Karen- How were the Spice Girls? 4 of us are going next weekend to the O2 centre, am looking forward to it.  One guy said he wanted to wear a Geri Union Jack dress  and red patent boots and how fun it would be to dress up, when I found him one from a fancy dress shop (that also said 'popular with stag nights!) he denied all knowledge of the conversation to us  and said he was drunk!!  Going to see Kylie in August as well, she was fabulous last year, and a friend gave me a 80's concert with Bananarama, Paul Young etc in May. Some of my friends are going to Celine Dion but I am not a fan really.

Zoopy- Has your friend given his verdict, but by reading Nat Gamble's advice to you on the other thread being married also complicates things legally even further. 

Felix- Good to know that the date went well- it is nice to be treated well- always good for the soul.  How did you find him?

Emma- did you get your things back from your ex? Hope it went well if you did.

ROO- Hope the 2ww flys by and has a happy ending!

Hope that you are having a good weekend.
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi JJ1

The collection of my stuff is a week tomorrow. Thanks for your reply on my other thread. I shall go on my own. I have no worried about him at all in terms of being nasty etc. That would never happen. And driving home will be awful and hard but I'm not going to get away with that - it just WILL be hard.

I've just realised the last couple of days how low I still am about it all really. I think having this flu thing has been a reason to be lying in bed and feeling very de-motivated. But undoubtedly that isn't all down to the flu.

Ah well

I'm getting stressed about this restaurant at the mo - gawd knows why

Emma xx


----------



## kylecat

Emma - don't get stressed about the restaurant - thats the last thing you need at the moment   - would you like me to ring them tommorrow? - I'm more than happy to and will give me a break from marking 28 sodding projects!! 

Katiex


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emm I'm happy to ring them or go in if you want? don't get stressed about it at all.

Take care and hope that you are soon feeling better.
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanx both of you

Katie - I have pm'd you but I'm wondering if it might be better if JJ1 can pop in to sort it all out. I'm really not convinced that room is big enough now and I don't think we should have to have those set menus to be honest

xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi emma - thanks for your message - I'm more than happy to ring the restaurant - however if JJ1 is in London and doesn't mind popping in or phoning then thats fine too!   I'm happy either way. I'm sure if we explain the situation, they will understand - when push comes to shove, they want to make money out of us and now there are 17 they will be delighted I'm sure!   sure they'll do everything they can to accomodate us. Don't think about it anymore as one of us will sort it out - you've got enough on your plate at the moment.

  Take care of yourself em - we're all here for you

Katiexxx


----------



## Damelottie

Thats Katie

God alone knows what I'll be like at work next week. I just can't seem to think if I'm coming or going. An example in the last few minutes has been my 'e' mail to reprofit. I explained everything very badly and, as such, they replied with all kinds of information about egg donors! Oh blimey

Emma xxxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi there everyone

Hope you are all well and that those with the lurgi are now on the mend.

Felix - the Spice Girls were great thanks, very good fun.  Mr Beckham was there too....yum  .  Sadly (but unsurprisingly!) QPR lost to Chelsea on Saturday.  Bet it's more groans than cheers you hear from Loftus Road!  I'm glad the date went well.  I think it was brave/great to mention your treatment too - it clearly hasn't put him off.  I think you have a fabulous attitude to life.

JJ1 - don't blame you for cancelling the gym!  Nice of you to be so generous with your germs  . The concert was great thanks and surprisingly easy to get to/back from.  There were quite a few people dressed up there ... I'd love to see your mate in that get up!  Funny enough the girls I went with want to go to see Celine Dion too but like you I'm not too fussed about her either.  Would love to see Kylie though, I bet she is great in concert.

Zoopy - a date with a nice man might be just what you need.  I guess that does complicate things with you still being technically married.  I know what you mean about it being a sad process - I still feel sad sometimes when I go past the solicitors office - big hugs for you  .  We're all here for you.

Emma - sorry you're feeling down.  It is still very early days though, it is only natural to be up and down.  I think you have handled things amazingly hun.  He must be an absolute fool....  What on earth did you say to Stefan that had him talking about donor eggs??!!

 to Katie and everyone else x


----------



## Damelottie

Karen - No idea what I said!! However, we've since exchanged some more 'e' mails and all is OK. There is no waiitng list at all for IVF with donor sperm - which scared me somewhat!
Right - I have some serious thinking to do about finances. I have had a thought of what I might be able to do. I also must speak to my GP about the antidepressents I'm on. Have been on them for 2 years and it6 isn't possible for me to not take them - but I need to check the type as I think mine might be one of the ones that is a no no in pregnancy

Lots to think about all of a sudden...........


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Trying to catch up with everything having been offline for a day or two. I can read the posts from my phone (and I did!) but it's a faff to try and reply....

Em - how exciting, looking like it's all going to be happening for you sooner than you thought - especially if no waiting list for your own eggs at Reprofit. 

Karen, sorry to hear about QPR's loss but glad you enjoyed the Spice Girls. My brother in law got free VIP tickets through work so he's off to see them next week I think - not really his thing but he's hoping for fancy corporate hospitality to make up for it  

JJ1 - hope you are feeling a bit better now. I've avoided the lurgi until now, but spent all day Fri and yesterday with my niece and nephew who both have really bad colds (and conjunctivitus) so no doubt I'll be coming down with it soon  

Zoopy - what did you decide? Are you going to meet up with the Soulmates guy?!  I say why not...you don't have to tell him anything about your baby plans, you can just see how it goes. Sorry to hear about your divorce stress. Although it's sad of course, it does sound like both you and your (soon to be ex) husband have moved on and that there's nothing in the way of you getting the paperwork sorted out quite quickly. As for letter from ex - sounds to me like typical man, unwilling to commit, but unwilling to make a clear decision not to commit. Keeping his options open just in case...Personally I think it's more than a bit selfish of him to send you a letter like that - he must know how it would affect you. Honestly, men - who needs them?!  
I'm not dating at the moment but I have decided I need to be very careful not to put my entire life on hold such that I look back in a year and feel like I've achieved nothing. Of course I hope I'll have achieved a baby, or at the very least a bump, but at the same time I know I need to be realistic about it, and make sure I do other things this year as well as just try to get pregnant. Having said that, I am going to focus on the tx for the first 3-6 mths of the year. But if no success by mid year, then I'm going to re-assess and def start looking for new job (bored/fed up with mine but sticking with it because my boss is easy going and it will make tx easier to be in a job I can do with my eyes closed....). Might even get back into the dating mid year as well, let's see how I feel....

Lou - how great that you founded this thread and now it's going from strength to strength....looking forward to meeting you and baby Ellis at the end of the month

Felix - glad the date went well. Are you going to see him again? How cool that you could talk to him about the treatment. I find it's so top of mind at the moment that I would struggle not to mention it I think....

Katie, Jovi, Maz, Rachel, Roo and anyone else I've forgotten - hope you're all well (or better if you've been ill....), enjoyed the weekend, and wishing everyone a great week ahead (first week back in the office for me  )

Laura
x


----------



## Zoopy

Hi Laura

I'm not going to meet up with the soulmates guy. I spoke to him just now on the telephone and he sounded awful. Embarrassed to be on soulmates, can't find the right 'calibre' of women generally (can you believe he said that?!), wants to be with a younger woman because he doesn't want a 'mad scramble to have babies'. Nightmare man. And his emails were so promising. How wrong can we get it. He paints the floor of his loft apartment pristine white. Enough said. Depressing, and made me pine for both my exes, boyf and husband.

The prior bit of the evening was much more positive. An amazingly positive meet with my friend who may co-parent. That time with him was heartwarming and uplifting. I think the time has come to choose a clinic and to get going. Oh, and get a proper appt with Natalie, the lawyer here, re the divorce and a co-parenting agreement.

So, if i start trying in March, possibly at home at first (i'd have to wait six months to go ahead with my friend as his sample needs quarantining), will I be on the same schedule as anyone else here? I'd love to share the basics on what we're doing / taking / finding out.

Zoopy

(And yes, it was unfair of my ex to send me that letter! I have thought about him much more since.)


----------



## suzie.b

Zoopy

I think your ex was a bit unfair too - boo to him.

Just in case you're interested, there's an agreement on the following website:

http://www.spermdonors.org.uk/sperm-donation-agreement-deed-KD.pdf

My sperm donor is a solicitor who set this up between me and him. If nothing else, it might be useful to take to your solicitor to see if anything in it could be adapted.

love
Suzie
x

/links


----------



## marmite_lover

Zoopy - sounds like you had a lucky escape there

Suzie - your donor sound lovely, it has given me a lot more faith/trust in the free SD website.  Any news on any cancellations at Reprofit? - it is incredible how quickly they have filled up, although I am not surprised given the good things I have heard about them


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Zoopy - thank goodness you spoke to him on the phone so you could suss him out before meeting - sounds like a very lucky escape  

But great news re your friend/co-parent - sounds like things are working out well there which must be very exciting for you.

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, hope you had a good day.

Sounds like a very lucky escape indeed Zoopy.  I hardly ever talk to potential dates on the phone first (as I'm not a big fan of the phone) but it does save you potenially excruciating evenings in person!

I'm a bit spooked out tonight as an ex of mine sat down opposite me on the tube this evening and he's now got me thinking about wasted years when I could have moved on and pursued my dreams.  He never wanted children (even wanted to have the snip when he was 20 apparently!) and for some reason (which I can't now fathom) I stayed with him for 3 years until finally coming to my senses.  He then hacked into my private emails and accessed a dating site as me for 3 months after we parted until finally he confessed.  What a lucky escape, but seeing him again has really put me into such a negative frame of mind and why he sat opposite me and where he lives now is worrying me afresh.  

Well onward and upward I guess.  It's all to easy to think about what might have been.  Sorry for the me me post.  Just feeling spooked as I say.

I've been so excited to read about everyone's news - consultations, research overseas and GP appointments.  Once we decide we want to pursue our dreams, it is hard to be patient isn't it?!

Wishing everyone a chilled and happy evening,

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Felix, no wonder you are a bit spooked. I can't believe someone would hack into your mails like that - sounds like a nasty piece of work. 

But I'm sure there is nothing to worry about. Think of it this way, you've never bumped into him before in all this time, so there's no reason you'll bump into him again. Probably just one of those really random co-incidences (I once sat next to a Russian guy on the tube who had lived in the room next to me in halls of residence in Russia about 7 years beforehand - quite freaky especially as he was just passing through and that was the first/last time he was on that particular tube line...)

Sorry it's put you in a negative frame of mind - I guess all of us probably have thoughts about wasted years, I know I do. But at least you made your escape even if it took 3 years   And now you are moving forward with exciting plans of your own. So try and focus on the future - just think by the end of the month you could be pregnant!

You're right that it's hard to be patient though. I'm finding myself getting more and more impatient - partly because the tx is now a reality rather than just an idea, but also because I have 4 close friends who are pregnant, plus my younger sister expecting her third. All are due between May-Aug this year, so I'm really wanting to be not too far behind...fingers firmly crossed!

Go and have a nice glass of wine and relax - try not to think any more about the ex....
take care
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

My readin came through today from Lesley Anderson. If you'd like to read it - this is the link. You might need to scroll down

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122209.msg1809185#msg1809185

Don't know what to think at the moment!!


----------



## Roo67

Hi Emma,

Just read your reading - was hoping you would post it as saw that you were gettting it today.

I can imagine that you may feel a little spooked at the mo, but it certainly sounds as though you have a lovely year coming up. When I had a reading in the past it took quite a while for it all to sink in and kept hearing new things each time I listened to it (was a one-one reading that she taped) 

How much does she charge? if you don't mind me asking- have been thinking for a couple of weeks of whether to get reading done.

Felix  - no wonder you're a bit spooked to   - did you speak to him? Take it easy tonight and try not to let it get to you - chances are you'll never see him again.


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Laura.  You're right, it's just one of that nasty happenstance things and I need to stay focussed on my plans.  Looking to the future always make me feel more positive and afterall that's something you can actually do something about!!

Wow, Emma I just read your reading and there's certainly a lot to think about.  That's a tricky one when you are getting all excited about treatment and the reading implies you will find love and have a family with him.  Lots to digest.  

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wow - interesting stuff Em - and she gets all that just from the questions you asked and the photos? Quite amazing....
Maybe I should give it a go...

A friend of mine who dabbled quite a bit in cards/tarot etc herself - not professionally, but it did seem to run in her family - her mum had visions...anyway she always used to say to me that the reading is just one possible outcome given the current set of circumstances, and that if you change the circumstances, the outcome would change. ie they can't predict the absolute future, they just show you one possible way that things will turn out....

So I guess I'd say use it to help you think about what you want and where you want to be, but don't (I'm sure you wouldn't anyway..) see it as absolute. In particular I think her suggestion to put the baby thing on hold is something single women of our age are often told if we want to find/develop a meaningful relationship. Most men (feeble things that they are  ) are scared off by women who talk of babies and marriage too soon. But at the same time we have to be very aware that by putting things off we risk never being able to have our own child - and certainly that's what has brought me to the point of donor IUI - I just feel I can't invest any more time in trying to find a new relationship if it comes at the price of a child....

Not sure if I'm making any sense here....but hopefully you lknow what I'm trying to say!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Wow emma - thanks for posting that - amazing to read! Sounds like you've got a busy few years ahead of you!  Some really interesting thoughts there - I hope it all comes true for you. Start looking on the internet and in the papers for a new job! Sounds like thats the start of a whole new life for you 

Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit spooked felix - what an odd coincidence - but as Laura says, it's an event which is totally random - knocks you a bit though, doesnt it?! 

Take care and sleep well girls - still no sign of AF!!!! 

Katiexxx


----------



## Zoopy

Hi everyone. 

Emma, i've taken a look at your reading. I can imagine that's really confused you!

I wonder if the best way to use it would be to make very careful note of how the various predictions in it make you feel. If you pay attention to those feelings, which come from a very true, real and reliable place (you!), rather than the detail of the 'prediction', you may find that you have direction or awareness where before you didn't. And this might be very valuable. I've done half of the professional training to be a person-centred counsellor (on hold at the moment), and those are definitely the words of a counsellor talking ;-). I really hope they don't confuse you further!

Felix, I so empathise. I'm in a constant state of what if. I stayed for 10 years, not three, all that time not knowing about my prematurely declining fertility. I would feel exactly like you if I randomly bumped into an ex...spooked and transported into the past. It sounds as though your present, compared to your past with this chap, is a much better place. Btw, where do you do your online dating? 

Suzie, thank you very much for that link. I'll go take a look now. I called natalie today too, but she was out. Calling again tomorrow. She's told me to definitely not contact my husband until i've spoken to her. I was about to email him too. Wierd that i am so sad about getting divorced still. Anyone else here married before?

Man update from me, i cancelled the date with the rubbishy soulmates man from last night, and can you believe he tried to persuade me? I thought i'd close it with 'i want babies now, you don't', and he even worked on that with a 'well, yes, if you were 39!'. The words coffin, nail and final came to mind. 

Baby update..I think it's going to be the LWC because of the 3-tries deal. I figured if it didn't work in 3 goes, i'd have enough money just about left over to do one round at the Lister. Does anyone know if LWC are good with low responders?

Zoopy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope that your Lesley reading comes true..I had mine about 18 months ago but nothing as yet!! I had EC that day for my baby! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70306.15

My friend who was not TTC called her and had a reading and then she was saying she had IVF etc etc and in the end she gave her money back as all she wanted to do was focus on babies. Then we had a conspiracy on the psychic thread that she was reading the thread!!

I also had a cherri reading
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70306.90

Here is her link http://www.angelfire.com/magic2/predictions/

Emma hope that it all comes true for you.

L x

/links


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is ok and having a good week.  Nothing exciting here, just work, but almost the weekend  

All this talk of readings is making me want another, there is a psychic fair in town once a month, might have to go next time haven't been for 6 months and a lot has happened!

Have had a lot to think about, have been reading about medication I take for epilepsy during pregnancy.  I am 99.9% sure I am going to ask to start reducing my meds with a view to stopping them completely.  It will probably take about 4 months to get down to no medication so really want to do this sooner rather than later.  Only just been to the GP though and really don't want to bother them again just yet. I will probably discuss this on the phone appt when I call for my test results.  It is such a hard decision to make.  I figure if I do this now it will give me at least 6 months med free in which to see if I have any fits, its better to find out whilst i'm not pg hence not wanting to leave it until the last minute.   at the thought of another, have managed to go 4 years (might be 5 I must check, doh!) without one, they really are horrible, especially coming round on your own.  More to think on.  That's why I also need higher doses of folic acid, have had a look around and think I can only get them on prescription.  Then there's the mood meds to consider, but one thing at a time hey!

Love and  to all xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi jovigirl - glad you are having a good evening, i've just been reading my book for two hours - it's brilliant!  Sounds like you are getting a few things sorted in your mind before you start your journey. I'm afraid I don't know much about epilepsy drugs - maybe some of them you can take during pregnancy - I'm not sure to be honest. I can understand you being a little scared about reducing them - it must be really scary to have a fit, especially when you live on your own. I expect the doctor will be able to give you lots of advice - I remember from your last message that your GP sounded really nice. I hope that they are able to help you. Not long till our meet up on the 26th - can't wait!!  

Love to you all katiexx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Jovi.  Unfortunately I don't know anything about epilepsy drugs either but as Katie says I'm sure your doctor will help you find the best solution.  It must be very scary the thought that it may bring on a fit, especially when you have been so long without one but I guess you can only see how it goes once you cut down/stop your meds.  As you say, just take one thing at a time.  Does that mean you would be looking to start treatment in about 6 months?  I'm hoping (one way or another!) to start about then too - maybe we can be cycle buddies!

Hi Katie - how are you feeling at the moment?  Which book are you reading?

I'm feeling suprising positive today.  Still haven't a clue what to do, but I am trying not to tie myself up in knots about it.  I've just spend so much time regretting my mistakes in the last few years - I've realised that I need to try very hard to accept things, put them behind me and move on.  I just realised the last couple of days how lucky I am in many ways.  I'm also going to stop thinking and trying to plan so far in advance and live for the moment a bit more....easier said than done though!

One way or another I hope to start TTC within the next 6 months which is very exciting.  On that note I am going to phone LWC today and find out what the wait is for an appointment.  Does anyone know what the wait currently is?

How is everyone else?  

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Karen,

Good for you! Sounds like you are feeling much more sorted... 

Living for the moment is a good philosophy, although I struggle with it too. All too easy to get caught up in regrets about yesterday and worries about tomorrow  

re LWC, I didn't have to wait at all for an appointment. From when I called it was about 2 weeks - but only because I couldn't fit it in sooner...

Good luck!

Hope everyone else is well. I've suddenly found myself a bit busy at work (ugh) so better get on with it. Am away at the weekend but will try to check in Monday - I have my first scan Monday morning to see how I'm doing this cycle - that will be day 9 and then we go from there...

Happy weekend everyone!
Laura


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi Laura, thanks for that.  I've just spoken to Stephanie and she said that if I want all three appointments (doc/nurse/counsellor) to run concurrent than the waiting time is about 3 weeks but if I can do the couselling appointment seperately she can fit me in within a week and there is no wait to start tx once I've had the initial consultation  .  Realistically I need a couple of months to sort things out and also I desperately want to lose about a stone and a half before tx, but if I decide to do it on my own I am thinking of making an appointment for the end of March with a view to starting on April.  A lot to sort out before then but it is very exciting to think it could all start very soon.  Hopefully that will give me the willpower I need to shift this weight!

Good luck for your appointment on Monday - can't wait to hear how it goes.  I've never had IUI so I don't really know the procedure.  What happens after the scan?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That's great Karen. End of March will be here before you know it. 

I've certainly found this whole ttc thing has helped motivate me with the weight loss and exercise. Even if I don't get pregnant in the next few months at least I'll be feeling fit and healthy which has got to be a good thing  

I'm not too sure what happens after the scan. I have to keep testing with the pee sticks to see if I pick up LH surge, but I think they may ask me to go back for another scan (depending on what they see on Monday) as well - since I'm not sure the pee sticks work for me...at least the past 2 months they didn't. And then when the follicle is the right size I guess they inseminate. Next month I think I might go for the fully medicated approach where they scan you regularly and then give you an injection to bring on ovulation - more hassle with regard to scans but at least I would be more sure that the timing was right...

Have a great weekend...
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - just got in from a little shopping spree in town - didnt buy a lot - just a couple of things from good old primark!! 

Karen - glad to hear you are moving forward with your plans - although I am not with the LWC, I initially booked an appointment with them and they seemed to be able to fit people in very quickly. They were also very professional on the phone and I was very impressed with their open day. Lots of people have very good things to say about them as a clinic. How are you and DP getting on at the moment? I hope you are happy and things are going well.

Laura - won;t be long before you are on your two week wait - wow, time has really flown by!

Thanks Karen for asking after me - I'm fine thanks and much more relaxed since I had my initial consultation. I was worried as my AF was late this month but today it has started so I think it was delayed by a week by just worrying too much!!! : 

On mon I will phone the clinic and book in for my hycosy proceedure and then will prob start my first IUI mid feb time,

Take care ladies - off to make some tea!  

Katiexxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

Katie - You can't beat a shopping spree - might just do that myself tomorrow.

Jovi - I'm sure your GP will be able to help with your meds, I've been thinking about getting a reading too, but scared incase a baby is not mentioned   Usually take them with a pinch of salt to be honest, its quite a few years since I last saw someone.

Karen - Glad that you're feeling positive at present, its good news that the clinic don't have too much of a waiting list and can get started more or less when you like and are ready.

Laura - Hope you weren't too busy at work and have a great weekend. Good luck for scan on Monday.

JJ1 - Just been reading your readings - Lesleys sounds very specific - pity it didn't come true for you - maybe just got timings a bit wrong 

Hi to Zoopy, Felix, Susie, Emma, Lou, Kimberely, Mazz, Some1 and anyone not mentioned - hope you are all ok and have a good weekend.

Now halfway through 2ww - not feeling too bad, no real symptoms as yet.

Roo xxx


----------



## kylecat

Roo - lots of luck for your 2ww - keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you  - which day are you going to test on? Katiexxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Yay its Friday       

Hope you're all going to have a lovely weekend!  Just poured a nice glass of white, relaxing night for me tonight, probably an early one.  Really looking forward to the alarm not going off tomorrow  

Its great here everyone everyone having tx and making plans, its really inspiring.

Laura good luck for Monday    Your 2WW is just round the corner, sending loads of luck your way  

Karen, great to hear your plans!  Think you'll be a bit ahead of me, I'm thinking towards the end of the year, but that depends on my test results really, if it needs to be sooner I'll figure out a way so we may end up as cycle buddies yet!  Lovely to hear you thinking ahead, onwards and upwards as they say.

Roo a long weekend sounds lovely, I am thinking of booking the Monday off the week we all meet up for a long weekend and a bit of a chill out.  Am really looking forward to meeting everyone.  I keep changing my mind about going to a medium, it might just confuse me.  Derek Acora is doing a show local to me in April, think I will get tickets although not really watched him much on tv.  Hope this time is your time, have been thinking of you   

Katie I don't go often but if I am in a town with Primark I head there, can't beat a bargin.  Mid Feb will be here before we know it, won't be long until you are on 2WW.

 everyone else

Have a lovely weekend everyone, I've not really got plans so will be hanging round here no doubt  

xxx


----------



## Zoopy

Good morning everybody . Hope everyone's had a lovely lie-in. I was out with friends last night, and missed my daily catch-up with you guys. All this talk of Primark has got me itching to shop! I have one 20 minutes walk from me, so have to be careful not to give in every time I get the urge!

Jovi and Karen, I wonder if i could be a cycle buddy with either of you? I think I'll start treatment either in April or July. It would be lovely to have a buddy. Karen, i struggle from the same tendency to worry over past events and mistakes. We can help each other to let go. I've started this week by wearing a little bracelet that I made with four small silver beads on it, each with a letter inscribed, and it's a bit of code that I know means 'quit worrying about the past, and the future! Be kind to yourself'. I'll see that message many times a day. 

Roo, a big hug and fingers crossed for your two week wait. Hope you're managing to relax .

Katie, you must feel that it's all very real now, with the hycosy and IUI quite close. Exciting. 

Laura, well done for throwing yourself into the weight loss and fitness thing. I keep promising I'll do something about my fitness. I better get on with it! I'm interested in your medicated approach, and look forward to hearing about it. 

Hello to everyone else. I'm very much looking forward to meeting everyone on the 26th. Two weeks today, isn't it?

So, a quick update, I'm going on a date today with a chap from soulmates. I think i know already that he's not boyfriend material, which i'm not really in the zone for at the moment, but he is very sweet and might be good company for gallery visits and the like. 

Oh, btw, last night, with my two best girlfriends, we did this NLP exercise. You put these four headings on a piece of paper, and write a list of things underneath. It focuses the mind on what we all have and can feel very good about, and what the things are that we need to do something about. The headings are:

1. Things I want and have (eg, for me I want and have great friends)
2. Things I want and don't have (eg, a baby, but it helps to think of other things too. I put 'a new skill'. I put a sex life too ;-). Now there's a topic for this thread!)
3. Things I don't want and don't have (eg, terminal illness, a crap boyfriend...stuff to feel good about not having!)
4. Things I have and don't want (eg, a job that dements me...ie, the list of things to take steps to change where possible) 

Just thought I'd share it incase anyone else might find it helpful. It was fun and insightful at the same time. 

Happy saturday everyone, 

Zoopy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Girls

Just wanted to wish you all a good weekend hope that you have fun

I had a crap day at work yesterday and my NHS manager showed a new side to her, a colleague was also at the meeting (she is also a union rep) and she said that she saw a different side to her as well and was astounded how unsupportive she was- we are going through a reshuffle where they are trying to down band senior staff as AFC banded highly but fairly.  I am the only one in post the rest of the posts are new/unfilled so don't effect a person/life , so people  when they are applying for a job know the terms and conditions and make that choice to apply for that grade. 

She said she really didn't care I was a peice of paper to her as are all of her staff, and she didn't care what banding people were as long as we did our jobs, and that Trust saved money and got Foundation Trust status, at some point in the meeting there was a compliment saying that I did my job well.  She used to be a nurse as well but obviously her compassion got knocked out of her when she went to general management!  Anyway my colleague was great and so supportive.But every so often I kept thinking of how she was an the tears would flow at my desk (I was in the office alone so ok). 

Like my colleague said where was she the previous night when we were rushed off our feet and 3 of us and the sisters and matrons all worked an 18 hour day to provide cover as we were very busy with sick children and babies coming into A&E or being born and in NICU and had 4 cardiac arrest calls, and we never get our time back or paid but the children/babies all survived and were ok so I guess it is worth it.

I went for a spray tan last night on the way home as I'm going out tonight to the Spice Girls with my donor, his partner and a good friend from work.  I was crying on the bus on the way home (doesn't help having PMT as well) and so am bound to have white lines down my face today where it has run!!! My donor's partner was so sweet he said he'll share his tan towels with me!

Anyway looking forward to a good night out and weekend.

L x


----------



## Roo67

Oh thats awful JJ1,

How can she call you a piece of paper when without you and others like you that give up their own time and go out of their way to make sure the children don't suffer as a consequence of  an underfunded and understaffed NHS.

Try and forget about her and just think of all those children and families that you have made such a difference to.

accept the tan towels - get your glad rags on and enjoy the concert. 

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

JJ1 - so sorry to hear you had such an awful day at work yesterday  - what a really horrible woman - how dare she describe valued employees as 'just a piece of paper'  

I hope you enjoy the spice girls tonight - I'm sure you'll have a fab time - let us know how it goes!

Katiexxx


----------



## Zoopy

JJ1 - hope you're feeling better today  . She sounds like a rotten tomato. Remember that she can't go home and feel good about her work, whereas you have every right to! Cripes, my sister and bestfriend are nurses, and you do more to feel proud of in a day than I do in a year. Hope the tan's not too smeary today.

Zoopy


----------



## Felix42

Just a very quickie from me. There's a programme on BBC1 now (10am Sunday) which apparently covers the HFEA question on the need for fathers. 
Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Guys,

Am still undecided about importing from Denmark, but also a little confused about what clinics in this country are charging for donor sperm.  Some seem to be charging £1001 for donor sperm.  Is this everyone else's experience?

Thank you 

Rachel x


----------



## Felix42

Just catching up on the posts.  JJ1, I hope you had a wonderful time at the Spice Girls and feeling better after a good chill out.  What a b**** you had to deal with.  She let herself down royally and I'm sure she will not be far from getting her come uppance!  How's the tan doing?  Hopefully it had dried sufficiently before the tears came.

Roo, wishing you well for the 2WW.    When do you test?

Zoopy, I really liked that NLP exercise.  It is so important to keep in mind what is good in our life now, rather than risk wishing it away for what's not there quite yet.  How did the date go?  Good for you to think of it as potentially just finding a mate to go along to galleries with.  It does help having these single parent plans on the go doesn't it?

Laura, wishing you lots of luck for your tx.  Who knows, you may well not need a medicated cycle next    I must admit having a natural cycle this month after being scanned for the last two months for IUI feels very weird.  I keep wondering what might be going on in there!  At least I can keep temping so I should know when I ovulate.

Kylecat, good to hear that your AF has arrived.  It's such a relief after a delay isn't it? Good for you getting on with the booking of the hycosy and how exciting that you'll be doing your IUI soo n.  

Jovigirl, thanks again for all your help last night.  I was in a real state and you helped no end.  I've decided to stick with LWC for the IVF at end of Jan/beginning of Feb and if it's not successful and I don't get frosties, I will then go to Reprofit for another go with my own eggs before going on to donor eggs. I'm off to do some more research this week on getting cheaper drugs than the clinic might offer. 

Hello there Rachel, LWC charge £400 per tx but I'm not sure how that would work if you were self administering?? Can you still import sperm?  I must admit I'd be interested to find out about something low tech that I could be doing while saving up for subsequent IVF if need be...  Hope others can provide more info on sperm purchase.

Wishing everyone a lovely chilled Sunday!

Felix xx


----------



## some1

Hello

JJ1 - sorry to hear what a crap time you had at work the other day - your colleague was way out of line - hope it is not spoiling the weekend and you had a great time at the Spice Girls

Rachel - my clinic charged me £1500 for enough sperm for 6 IUIs and 1 IVF, I pay for the actual treatments themselves separately.  It does seem to vary a lot from clinic to clinic though

Roo - thinking of you on your 2ww and keeping everything crossed for you    

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends - can't believe how quickly they go by!

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Felix,

Am looking at importing the sperm direct to my clinic in plymouth (no sperm in plymouth) and having the IUI done there, so will pay for the IUI on top of the import costs, which aren't cheap. The clinic has imported recently, the Danish clinic does come under the HFEA guidelines.

Here's a link in case anyone wants to have a look:
http://www.europeanspermbank.com/index.php

The cost is expensive as you have to-pay for a pregnancy slot up front! Then the cost of each straw and import costs on top. Hence why I'm weighing up the cost of the UK donors too. I've seen some clinics charge £1000 for donor sperm then IUI on top. Bit confused there.

Take care

Rachel x

/links


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - rachella - my clinic in southampton charges £1700 for donor sperm - this will be enough for 5 IUI's. The IUI proceedure and drugs are charged on top of this each time I have it - not cheap but will be well worth it in the end!!  Hope that helps.

Roo - lot and lots of luck for your test date - lets hope that you don't have to even consider IVF! My fingers are crossed for you.

Some1 - hope you are having a lovely weekend - yes they go by too quick! When are you having your next attempt?

Felix - lots of luck with the forthcoming IVF - my sister and her husband had IVF at a London clinic - they now have 4 year old twin boys!! 

JJ1 - hope concert went well and Geri and the girls were on top form! Laura, hope you are enjoying your weekend away - have you received the 'knock yourself up book yet'?

Jovigirl, emma, Mazz, Zoopy, dottiep, didi, lou, kimberley, hollysox and susie and anyone else I've not mentioned - hope you are all well! can't wait till the 26th!! 

Lots of love katiexxxx


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies !   

I'm back from my Sri Lankan ayurveda retreat....check out the weight loss ticker ....I lost 6.5lbs in 9 days!!  Still a way to go but a great kick start to the NY.    And thank you so much for all the Happy Birthday wishes the day I set off on hols!!! 

Well I've just spend the best part of 3 hours reading the boards.  I did check in once whilst away but even so you get so out of date when you're not on here for a few days!  So apologies for the lack of PMs ...I'm still trying to take on board where and what people are up to !!    Everyone has been really active and there's some newbies too which is great.  I am so looking forward to meeting so many of you on the 26th and putting faces to names (btw I saw some of the NYE party postings...how fab did that sound !?!?  and I loved the fact you put your pics on line just for the evening!!!)

I know a couple of you were interested in the SriLanka experience.....so here's a run down on what the ayurveda stuff was all about....

well I arrived with sky high blood pressure and feeling seriously stressed (due to the work pressures I'd been under......and yes I did end up taking my laptop and working on the plane and some of the time in Dubai in order to get that damn report done!) .....we were booked in for consultations with the ayurvedic doctor the first morning and went through our health issues and aspirations and a 'prescription' of treatments was then put together. It was all quite full on.  For 9 days I followed a 'control' diet which basically meant there some foods (mostly carbs) on the breakfast and lunch buffets that I couldn't have and I got smaller portions in the evening set menu.  I wasn't hungry tho.  There were also some food things prescribed..... green soup at breakfast time (ugh!!) and a hot juice drink from a rare fruit (which fortunately they only managed to source on 2 of the days...cos it was gross!!!!) . I also had Aloe Vera juice (more ugh!!) at lunchtime and a portion of spinach curry (yum!)!  We also had various weird medicines - some potions and some looked like rabbit droppings rolled in curry powder ....more ugh!!  I had no alcohol (am having a detox January anyway); no tea or coffee just herbal tea and water.  

Everyday I had acupuncture, a massage, relaxation session with various poultices applied to my body and either a herbal bath or a steam bath (the latter was like lying in a coffin then filled with steam !) . And on top of that I did yoga and had a good swim in the sea.   

In ayurveda they measure your constitution which is made up of various doshas (body types).. Turns out I have the constitution that most easily puts on weight and also finds it most difficult to lose it!    Which is kind of what i know as I have also felt like I don't eat as much as many of my friends and yet still struggle with my weight. My friend who was with me as a different dosha combination and she didn't do the control diet, ate lots more than me, has less weight to lose but still managed to lose 9lbs over the same time period!  Mine you 6.5lbs is fab for me tho!  And my BP came down steadily to well within the normal range. 

As part of my consultation I said that I was interested in boosting my fertility and my treatment was also geared for that too and i've got some powder and paste to carry on with for a few weeks now I am back home too. ....no idea what's in it but working on the basis that it might help! 

All in all I had a real chill out relaxing time and altho the treatments were full on it all felt like it was doing me good.  The only shame is that it wasn't for longer and it would have been nice to have had time to explore SriLanka too but we only really had 9 days there.  Anyway I've come back with a determination to keep up the good work and also ensure that I get better balance in my life....healthwise, fertility wise and potential family wise I can't afford to carry on the way I was.     Only one little blip....for the second time in 3 months I managed to get water in my ear (the sea this time) and have ended up with another nasty ear infection. My ear canal has practically closed and is so tender. The only way I could sleep last night was with strong pain killers and my head on a hotwater bottle!  Derrrr!  

It's good to be back girls....and I look forward to the continuing sharing of our stories!! 
Tara for now....new series of Dancing on Ice just started (love it )  so must go and watch it !!!

lol
..Di x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Welcome back Di!

Sounds good to me - what's the place called?  6.5 lbs is brilliant in 9 days!  
Think it's a great start to a New Year - is it the sort of place you can go on your own?

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Girls

Sorry I missed the TV debate!!

Thanks for all your kind messages I feel much better after being away and having a fun weekend with the boys and my friend - and the Spice Girls were fab!! we arrived at 1830 and there was no support band so they didn't come on till 9ish so we have a few drinks to kill the time !The O2 arena is a great venue, we came home on the boat not suited to high heels, high winds and rain!!  

I was wrecked this morning, so we had a lazy time, breakfast and pottering my donors partner always changes my goldfish bowl for me when he is drunk - as I did it only once and the predecessor died! The boys got dressed up and have gone out to cabaret for the afternoon/evening but I just popped to the shops and chilling. 

I was going to go into work this afternoon and do some things for tomorrow but could be bothered and may not go in tomorrow if I don't feel like it, but not sure my conscious could cope.

Didi- Sounds like you have had a fabulous time and congratulations on your weight loss that is amazing. Your trip sounds great and a real boost as you get going on TTC

Roo- How is the 2ww going ? and twinges? when is test day for you?

Looking forward to seeing you all soon
Take care and hope that you all have a good week.
L


----------



## Roo67

Evening ladies,

JJ1 - Glad you had a good weekend, have another day off - I'm sure you're due some extra time.

Didi - Welcome back, glad you had a good time - sounds amazing, congrats on the weight loss too.
I've been really good all last week and nothing ! must try even harder next week.

2ww is going ok I guess - I've had the odd little twinge but nothing different from all the others, no other symptoms, feel a bit emotional today, not sure why.
Not sure when to test friday will be 14 days post IUI but generally AF doesn't show til at least 16days post IUI. Will let you know.
Had a message from my mum today saying she wanted to come over tonight or me to go to hers tomorrow for a chat, when I spoke to her she said she wanted to chat to me on my own, she's been feeling a bit up and down this week, and wanted to share it with me !?! Not sure feeling like I do that I really want to hear of my mothers problems, I've got enough of my own worries/fears at the mo.
I did want to chat to her about IVF and where to go if I get BFN this week, but probl'y not the best timing.

Sorry to waffle

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello all

Just wanted to say sorry for being AWOL! I have been reading so I don't lose touch and can keep up with the news! Am just feeling a bit confused and introvert at the moment. A bit flat.

Speak soon

Emma


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls....sorry for being awol too...  Just popped on to say hi and to say I will catch up soon.

Emma, sorry you are feeling low at the moment hun...sending you a special hug  

Roo...sending you good luck vibes for your 2ww hun        

My tx is now only 3 weeks away...started my meds today so just hope all goes well with my donor and she gets to give me some lovely embies for ET...

Catch you all later then....

Love, Holly


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh, I'm feeling horribly behind here - I think I've only been offline a couple of days but it's getting harder and harder to keep up - especially with all these new threads. Perhaps I should work less and read FF more?!

Zoopy - how did the date go? Hope you enjoyed it. As you say, even if he's not destined to be love of your life, it's still good to meet new people. And you never know - maybe one of his circle of friends might turn out to be the one for you! I'd completely forgotten that I still have membership of Dating Direct - until my sister called me all cross because she'd seen me on there and felt awkward about it because she'd just signed up (not entirely sure why she was checking out the girls - she's straight...) and didn't want to be on the same site as her big sister! Anyway, then discovered I have several messages from guys - not sure whether to answer any of them or not. Feel like I have so much going on at the moment with first IUI, work re-org etc that I'm not sure there is time for men at the moment!
I loved the NLP thing  - will have to try that when I have a moment to sit down and think!

Rachel  - yes, sperm is quite pricy isn't it?! As Felix said, LWC charges £400 per go which really adds to the overall monthly IUI cost. But I wanted ID release sperm (hence why not going overseas) and I wanted it immediately and with a choice so the LWC was the only option really - at least in the London area anyway. Good luck with importing/getting hold of yours...

JJ1 - sounds like you had a bad time with your manager. Hope it's all sorted itself out now and she's at least apologised. Even if her role as a manager means she needs to take a more business approach to things if you know what I mean, there's no excuse for calling you a piece of paper - sounds like she needs to be reminded what constitutes acceptable behaviour for a manager. At least you had the Spice Girls to look forward to and take your mind off work. Hope it was fun...

Di - the retreat/holiday sounds fab. You must be so relaxed now? Not to mention all healthy and tanned....! I was reading in NOW magazine (my sister is a complete addict to celeb news!) that Jade Goody lost 2 stone in 2 weeks at a UK retreat/fit farm. Perhaps I should give that a go! Mind you, 2 stone in 2 weeks is probably a bit too much actually - can't be good for you to lose it all that fast. Your 6.5lb sounds great though - should be good incentive to keep it going into the New Year. Hope your ear is better - sounds very painful..

Roo - hope you're doing OK. Nearly test day....keeping fingers crossed for you. Here's some positive energy for you  . Did you have a chat with your mum? Hope she's OK. Maybe now she's been able to share her worries with you, you can take some of her time later this week/next week to share your IVF issues etc with her. But then again, you won't need to as you'll get your BFP and IVF will be unnecessary   

Em - will post on the other thread, but    - take care of yourself....

Holly - very exciting re your tx - the 3 weeks will fly by. Good luck!

Hello to everyone else - really looking forward to seeing you all in a week or so. Will be much easier to 'chat' on here once we've put faces to names...are we going to go by our cyber names on the 26th or our real ones? I use my real name anyway, but I know some people don't....what do you think?

Have a good evening everyone, I'm off for dinner and an early night (was up at 6 this morning to get to clinic by 8.30 for my scan... )

Take care all,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ju I have not been looking for sperm but what is the sitaution  with the Louis Hughes for IUI?L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, 
Been to my mums tonight - she's ok just feeling a bit 'up and down', shes had periods like this in the past and even been on medication a few years ago ( but never mentioned it to any of us !) and just felt like she should tell someone rather than keep it to herself, so we had a good chat. I told her about my IVF plans (such as they are at the mo - will have a couple of attemps) and she said she will support me whatever I decide.She even said herself that she knows i have my own problems and worries at the mo and didn't want to burden me with her probs just share how she was feeling.
Also mentioned what my sister was like at christmas too about not being supportive and saying I should stop if it was making me so down and emotional ( only a few days after last fail - so what does she expect)
My Mum doesn't really want me to go abroad, but telling her what I knew about Czech rep she even said she would come with me. Of course I won't need to I WILL get a BFP this week     
please keep fingers, toes and anything else that will cross crossed for me.
Thanks so much for all the positive messages - it really does help.

Love Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Roo - just back from Barbados & very jet lagged but just wanted to tell you I have _everything_ crossed for you.

Will update soon when caught up - looking forward to meeting all on 26th

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Roo, wishing you heaps and heaps of luck for a BFP!

That's so nice of your Mum isn't it?  Like you say though it won't come to that.  Keep positive. It will happen.  

Great to see you back Dottie.  Hope you had a great break?

Laura, that's a little unfair of your sister.  No one is going to know you are sisters and afterall there are so many people on DD, it's hardly likely that they will even see both of you!  I must admit I've rejoined Soulmates but I've just not got my heart in it at the moment.  I've got my 2nd date with the chap I saw in the New Year on Friday and even that is feeling a bit lacklustre.  Hoping it will improve.  An ex of mine asked if I wanted to go to Centre Parcs with him in February but I think when I said I would be having IVF and the timing might not be great, he has possibly gone off the idea a bit.  Shame really as it would have been a great way to relax!

Julia, sorry I can't help with the importing question.  I wonder if it is worth posting a question on the donor egg/sperm board?

Holly, how exciting to be only 3 weeks away from getting your embies!  Fantastic. Wishing you so much luck and postive vibes.  

I asked my ex partner tonight if he'd mind picking me up after the egg collection and being sedated and he was fine with it but wanted to know when it would be - the day and time!  I don't think he quite understands how unclockworky this all is!! 

Emma, hope you are feeling ok hun?  

JJ1, sounds like you had a fantastic time at the Spice Girls.  The O2 is wonderful isn't it?  I've only been to Tutankamun and the pictures there, rather than to see any live bands.  Wonderful idea to come back by river too!

Hello to Kylecat, Rachella, Jovi, Didi, Some1, Zoopy and big apologies if I've missed anyone.

Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Girls
Just for info with regards to importing sperm from Denmark - they are known donors as they have to come under the **** guidance, otherwise you wouldn't be able to import.  Hope that clears any questions up.  Just means you can get your treatment using one donor, unlike some of the London clinics where it's a different one each time.
Take care
Rachel


----------



## some1

Hello

Just popped on quick to send Roo some more        - thinking of you ane really hoping this is the one.

Welcome back from your holidays Di and Dottie !

Katie - I am on cd3 now, so hoping to have IUI towards the end of next week.  I will be cd14 on the day of our meet up, but hopefully will have ovulated by then - am trying to get myself into a really positive frame of mind for this one - 3rd time lucky?!  

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - glad you had a good chat with your mum, so good to have her support and know that she's behind you whatever happens. Have everything crossed for you    

Dottie - welcome back, hope you had a fab time, I imagine you did! Hope the jet lag is improving...

Felix - yes, bit odd of my sister. Not sure why she reacted like that. She knows I'm not actively dating anyway so it's all a bit irrelevant. I haven't spoken to her yet, just text/email but I've said I'll hide my profile if it makes her feel better - I'm really not that fussed about it. What with tx, work, friends etc, I've no time for meeting men at the moment! Hope your date on Friday goes well - even if he's not 'the one' at least it's nice to have someone pay attention to you for a while  

Rachel - oh, I hadn't realised that, I thought if you imported it was anonymous. So how does it work? Does your clinic do the ordering for you or is it something you have to do yourself? I quite like the idea of being able to stick with one donor for several tries, although I'm just reading Knock Yourself Up at the moment and she actually found that it was changing donors which did it for her...so maybe there's something in trying a few different ones!

Some1 - didn't realise you were also coming up for the next try - looks like you'll be about a week behind me...I think by the time we meet up on the 26th I'll be close to test date - very scary! 

Quick hi to everyone else too - hope you're not getting flooded out - very wild and windy here....
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls
Louis HUghes is a clinic (but I don't think they do IVF/IUI) that collects and sells sperm for IUI only- do a search on FF and you will see a few women who have babies. They sell the sperm to you for use at a clinics, or google it.

Some and Laura sounds like it is all hotting up for you.


Roo what is your official test date!! Try and not test early 

I took a days AL today and feel much better, I went to the dentist, then hyonotherapist (Maureen Kiely- she used to be at Zita West but now is on her own in 1 Harley St- she is great) and then had an accupuncture session with Daniel so feel that I have done all my prep I could today.

Hope that you all have a good week
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Hi L, glad to hear you've done a bit of pampering and feel a little better - your boss ought to be shot IMO.

Quick hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all feeling well and that the time until your BFP flies!

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Laura

Laura - think that you have to order it but it goes through your clinic - will tell you more once I've spoken to the clinic - we keep missing each other.  I know my clinic had to go through a lot of red tape to start with, but that should be sorted now.  Still in 2 minds, is it going to work out cheaper to do it in London - not sure yet....
Decisions... Have looked at the donors from the European sperm bank - they all sound gorgeous!  Am sure it'll all work out.
Take care
Rachel


----------



## Zoopy

Roo! Me and my pussy cat have everything crossed for you.  xx

Hi everyone else. would love to post properly but have to get to bed. V early start tmrw for a boring meeting with my boss. 

Date went amazingly well by the way. A total surprise. Seeing him again on Saturday. Still might be just a friend, but he was lovely; very gentle and sweet, and quite shy. Not like the usual confident good-looking charmers i normally fall for, so hey, it might even work this time! Just friends for now. Looking after my heart and my baby plans. Oh gosh, go to bed!

zoop x


----------



## suzie.b

Zoopy, great news about the date - keeping my fingers crossed that at the worst you get a wonderful friendship and at the best you get - well, whatever you hope for.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

Apologies in advance for a complete me post, but I had a horrible experience yesterday that I wanted to offload on you - sorry (don't read it if you're squeamish)

On my way to work yesterday a little boy ran out in front of my car and I hit him.  It seemed to happen in slow motion, but he ran out from behind a van/lorry and I just couldn't avoid hitting him.  He got up immediately (covered in blood) and ran off across the road and down the street, I pulled my car over and chased after him - I don't think either of us looked before we ran (lucky that neither of us got hit by anyone else as it is a pretty busy road).  Someone ran to get his parents, someone else rang an ambulance and I had hold of him, trying to comfort him and keep him warm - he couldn't sit down because he was in pain, had lost a shoe in the road and was saying his foot and head hurt - his head was pouring with blood, all over his school uniform, poor little thing.  Then his dad and brother turned up and asked me what happened, I had to say 'He's been knocked over by a car, and I'm the driver' - I thought they would be angry, but they were just in shock I think.  He suddenly went really quiet and sleepy, then an ambulance arrived and 3 police cars - the police were brilliant with me, but I was feeling awful, I can't believe that I've hurt somebody's precious child.  Luckily, the driver of the van he ran out in front of witnessed the accident, I think there might have been other witnesses too and the police told me that I wasn't at fault.  I think they could see from where my car stopped that I wasn't going too fast (my car ended up about 3-4 car lengths from where I hit him after I pulled in) and also from the damage to my car (I was expecting it to be really badly damaged, but there was only one dent to the bonnet - from where his hip or elbow got hit I think?).  Before the ambulance left, they let me speak to his Mum in the back of the ambulance, the poor woman was beside herself, I just said how sorry I was, he was lying on a stretcher with a dressing on his head and a huge graze down his face.  I was just in pieces all day, I was so worried about him,  I was so frightened that he was going to go downhill with his head injury.  I managed to speak to the police officer who was dealing with the accident at the end of the day and thank goodness it was good news, he was discharged from hospital with 3 stitches to his head wound - it is such a relief, but I just feel so responsible, his little face keeps flashing through my mind).  He told me he has informed the family of their right to pursue a personal claim against me, and told them that the police's view is that my driving was not at fault - his Mum told him that she knows that it wasn't my fault because he ran out in front of me.

I'm trying to decide now whether to go and visit him with a get well card, or just to post it - going to think about it for a while before I decide.

Thanks for reading - sorry it is such an essay, but it has really helped me just to write it down

Some1
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1 What an awful experience for you and everyone involved, good that the boy is ok and at home. 

I don't know what to do about visiting it is a tough one, you don't want to impose if they are feeling differently now or invade their privacy, but you also want to send your good wishes.  Could you ask the Police officers advice dealing with the case as they will have experience of this? You could always send your card and put your number in and say that you would like to visit him and would appreciate if they called/text you when it is ok (they may wonder what your purpose of a visit is).

Take care
L x


----------



## Felix42

You poor, poor thing Some1.  It could have happened to anyone and he was fortunate that you were going at a sensible speed! Its so good that you were able to run after him and comfort him. That must have been so difficult when you were so shook up yourself. 

It is a difficult one to decide about visiting or just sending a card. Maybe you need to sleep on it? You've clearly had one of the most traumatic days. 

Take care & remind yourself that there's no lasting damage done and you did everything possible you could have done. 

Felix xx


----------



## some1

Thanks JJ1 and Felix - I'm going to think about the card/visit for another day or two before I decide, the police did suggest I might want to pop round with a box of chocs for him, so hopefully that means they think the family would be receptive.  Going to head to bed now, I am so tired, thank goodness it is Friday tomorrow!

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Some1
You poor thing, That must've been such a shock for you!  I expect the little boys parents know that you're a genuine person by the way you handled the situation and comforted the little boy.  A box of chocolates or a little Lego toy might be an idea?  Hope you manage to sleep ok tonight.  
Take care,
Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie

Some1 - I replied last night but my post has vanished   . I probably didn't even press post!

Anyway - I am so so sorry to read this hun. My god - that must have been just awful. All drivers worse nightmare I reckon. I'm sure most of her have thought about that awful scenario.

But - all was OK. He wasn't hurt and Im sure he'll learn a lot of road sense from the incident. His family will take care of him. 

Make sure you take some good care of yourself of you hun. I wouldn't be at all suprised if you didn't suffer the effects of that much adrenalin for quite a few days. There is a very very effective hypnotherapy technique if you keep re-living seeing his face etc. It is to relax yourslef, close eyes etc etc. You tyhen allow yourself to relive the experince but RIGHT TO THE END! Thats the important bit - move on from the horror part of it and relive it right to the end conclusion - which is that he was fine, went home, and will be all OK. If you do that a number of times, the horror will eventually recede for you.

Big big


----------



## kylecat

Some1 - sorry to hear about the accident - I havent got time to write much but just wanted to say that I hope you are feeling better today - take care of yourself, katiexx


----------



## Roo67

Some1 - So sorry about the accident must have been a big shock to you. You did all the right things and should be proud of yourself for that.
If I was in your shoes I would want to give a card/present but I think I would pass it on via the police with contact details then if they wanted to have any contact with you they could.

Take care of yourself this weekend  

Roo xx


----------



## winky77

Some1 - what a dreadful experience.  I really admire how you coped with it though....must have been instinctive to jump out the car and leg it after him....poor wee soul.   It sounds like everyone realises you weren't at fault but I know it must still be awful...lots of what ifs and all that.  It was a harsh lesson in road safety for the lad and I am sure that will keep him safe in the future.  Take care of yourself and I hope you take the sound advice about dealing with flashbacks.    Di


----------



## suzie.b

Some1 - you poor darling  - what an awful experience, for you as well as the boy.  Give yourself some tlc - lots of pampering is called for.  As for the card and the visit, I think you should follow your instincts.

Didi - loved your singles ad on the other thread   .

love
Suzie
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Julia,

The sperm bank is called the European sperm bank and it is to be used in a clinic.  In order to import you need consultants signature etc etc.  It's not what I'd call the cheap option, but does make it a bit more do-able for me.
Take care,

Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 - I read your post on Thurs but didn't have access to reply (been staying with my mum for a few days) 
Just wanted to send a couple of   your way.

Hope you are feeling better now. It's everyone's nightmare to have an accident like that, but it was just an accident and it sounds like you did absolutely everything you could have done so you've nothing to feel bad about. And the little boy is going to be just fine so as Em says, make sure when you think about the whole thing (which I'm sure you will), you think right through to that happy end conclusion

Hope you are looking after yourself this weekend (or better still being looked after by family/friends!)

Zoopy - hope your date goes/went well today - he sounds like a lovely friend to have even if it goes no further than that

I'm having a quiet night in after first IUI this morning. Feeling relieved to have got this far, but nervous about the next 16 days waiting....but I've done all I can now, just got to let nature take its course (probably won't be feeling quite this philosophical by day 13 or 14!!)

Enjoy your evening everyone, this time next week we'll have met face to face over lunch - really looking forward to it!
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls when you have IUI and on the 2ww do you have bedrest as after mebryo transfer and then bedrest or not depending which school of thought you belong to (Zita West has you in bed for days)?

Laura wishing you lots of luck let's hope first time lucky!!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hmm, the nurse told me to 'take it easy' but no mention of bed rest. She did say don't go to the gym/go running, but walking was OK. She told me to eat like I was already pregnant (ie nothing unpasteurised, make sure it's all well cooked etc), no smoking/drinking, and no heavy lifting. But otherwise to carry on as normal....

Shame - I quite fancy the idea of a bit of bed rest - had 2 sleepless nights worrying about the injection/IUI itself and had to go to bed for a few hours when I got back this afternoon as was so exhausted!

Yes, fingers crossed it's first time lucky for me - although the stats are not good - less than 10% chance. So trying to remain positive but realistic...

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maybe it is different in IUI as in IVF you have the fertilised embryos put back but you are hopefully making them!!! My GP always signs me off for 2 weeks after the GA for EC.
Lots of positive visuialisation and thoughts!
L x


----------



## Marielou

New home ladies


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125709.0

This thread will now be locked


----------



## Damelottie

I'm first I'm first


----------



## Marielou

I think you'll find _I_ was technically first  

Just wanted to thank you for the hugs on the parents thread  Thank you for that 

Marie xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Well - I suppose you were really    

Hope you're feeling a bit better. I have been thinking of you this evening xxx


----------



## some1

Hello

Thanks so much for all the supportive message you have sent me ladies   it has really helped (Emma - I liked your tip about visualising the whole incident).

I am feeling much better now.  I went to visit him yesterday with a card and some chocolates and he actually answered the door (didn't even see his parents!).  He had a small dressing on his head and was bright and smiley and said that he was okay - thank goodness!

The bad news is that I have a £200 insurance excess to pay for repairs to my car (I need a new bonnet  ), but I can live with that.

Quite an eventful week, but luckily it all ended well - I am so, so, so relieved.  I still feel really responsible, but am starting to get my head around the fact that I couldn't have avoided hitting him and it is not my fault.

Once again, thanks everyone, your support has really helped.

Some1
xxx


----------



## Felix42

Pleased to hear you are feeling better Some1.  That visualisation things sounds a great idea.  Tough about the £ for repairs but that must have been so wonderful to have him answer the door all bright and smiley.  It must have taken you a lot of courage to go round there, even though you knew the reception should be ok. 

Sounds like there's a lot of activity tomorrow for tx.  Good luck with the Hycosy Katie.  It really isn't a big deal and it is good to know what is going on in there!   Didi, hope your consultation at LWC goes well.  I personally think they are great and it is good to feel that you are properly on your journey! 

Laura, I'm so pleased to hear that the nurses were nice to you.  I must admit I do find them so warm and friendly and that makes such a difference doesn't it when you are going in on your own.

I am so looking forward to our meet up next Saturday.  Not long now!

I had my 2nd date with the chap from New Year and although I really enjoyed it, it all felt a bit too intense and I'm wondering if I need any more pressure at the moment.  He's lovely and seems very keen but I just need something very light I guess at the moment.  Oh well, it's nice to feel romanced for a change and I'll just ask him to keep it light.

I'm still researching cheaper drugs for my IVF at the end of this month.  £50 less from Tescos was not good when you're talking a £1050 vs £998 so next I'm heading to a tiny chemist in East London that was mentioned on the cheaper drugs thread on Peer Support.  I might ring them up first though.

Anyway, hope everyone is having a lovely chilled out Sunday.

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Some1 - great that you went to see the little boy and he's all OK. You can really put it all behind you and move forwards now - and pls try not to feel responsible/guilty - it really sounds like there was nothing you could have done...

Felix - sorry the date was a bit intense. Perhaps you just need to gently remind him to take things really slowly for the moment. Juggling dating and tx is no easy task. I feel like I only have room in my head for tx (and work  ) - I don't think I could cope with men/dating as well!
And good luck with finding a cheap drug source (that sounds rather illegal but you know what I mean!) - it really adds to the overall bill when you're looking at £1000 for drugs doesn't it? 

Em - hope you're doing OK....

Just had the hugest pub lunch with some friends and can now barely move....think I'm going to have a quiet evening sprawled on the sofa with my jeans button undone! Hope everyone had a good weekend, looking forward to our meet up next Saturday (I wonder if we should have name tags so we know who everyone is?!)

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - got back from stratford earlier - had a lovely weekend, was great to think about other things apart from everything which is going on at the moment!!   My friends were great - they let me bring the topic up and we talked a little about it last night. All three of them are amazingly supportive which means so much to me! Got a nice top and a new skirt too in the sales!  

Laura - so glad all went well yesterday - it sounded like those nurses were lovely - bet it was nice to have a sleep when you got in and relax once it was all over. I wish you lots and lots of luck for your first (and hopefully final attempt!)  

Felix - your second date sounded good - shame he's a bit intense but better that than someone being way too laid back! My best friend who I met up with this weekend - want to put me and her sister on 'my single friend' website!! has anyone had experience of this website?

Roo - how are you feeling. I hope you are ok and enjoyed the weekend away with your friend  

Someone - good luck with your next attempt at IUI - I am sending you and Laura lots of   to help you both on your way! I am also glad that you managed to see the little boy involved in the accident. Its great that you know that he is alright. 

Didi - your test results sound great - really promising - I think that putting your excellent results on a dating website would get all the men flocking!!  

Hi to everyone else - em, mazz, dottiep, Ju,  lou, JJ1 and anyone else I've not mentioned

I have my hycosy tommorrow afternoon - I feel a little nervous although I'm sure as you've all said, its nowhere near as bad as I am imagining. My mum is coming with me and is going to read her book in the waiting room!  

Bye for now everyone

Katiexx


----------



## suzie.b

Some1 - glad the little boy was ok and that you have had your mind put at rest.  It was very brave of you .  Shame about the cost for repairs but I'm sure you'd rather it was your car that needed fixing than anything more!

Laura - still thinking of you in your 2ww .

Katie - good luck with your hycosy .

Roo - hope you had a good weekend with your friend .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow Katie. I must say -  think the hycosy is well worth having done. I was thrilled when they told me my tubes were totally clear. Thats always been so reassuring for me.

Take care - it'll all be over and done with in a flash

Emma xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - wasnt sure which thread to post this on so have put it on both! Got back from the clinic earlier and the hycosy was fine. I was so worried before hand and told the nurse and the consultant - they were both so kind and really lovely. The nurse even held my hand!   They scanned me first and I could see the ovaries with follicles on them. Then they performed the hycosy - when they put the catheter into the uterus there was some cramping - but just like mild period pain. The solution went through both fallopian tubes fine and spilled out of the ends so thats good! I felt a little shaky after but probably because I hadnt had any lunch!   Mum drove me home and although there is a little mild tummy ache it has nearly gone. 

I see the counsellor tommorrow and then will probably have my first attempt at IUI in feb/march. I am so glad that everything is OK - I have been worrying a bit that I might have had problems like my sister who has endometriosis. Sometimes this can run in families but it looks like I am fine in that department! 

Thankyou so much for all your best wishes over the last couple of days

Love to you all  

Katiexxx


----------



## Felix42

Katie, that's great news! Good to have got it out the way and even better to have got a clean bill of health. 

Hope all goes well with the counsellor. I'm sure it will. Remember it is as much an opportunity for you to talk through your concerns as their opportunity to check you are prepared for going it alone (which basically just seems to be around child protection and having thought thru the male role models you have available as far as I could tell). I found the counsellor bit rather strange myself as I was viewing it as a test to pass, rather than a chance to talk about legitimate concerns about father anonymity etc and our lost dreams of a loving partner and baby. 

Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks for your advice Felix - it really helps. Things seem to be moving on quickly at the mo with all these appointments. My mum said to me today that now I know everything is fine inside, would that make me want to leave things for a while to see  if I did meet someone. To be honest, knowing that I'm in good working order has made me even more determined to go ahead and get this show on the road!   She agrees with me and thinks now I've made up my mind, I should go for it. My mum and dad are incredibly supportive which is good and I will bring this up with the counsellor tommorrow. I think that if we're going to go it alone, it's essential that we all have the support we need in place. 

I wish you lots of luck with your first go at IVF - when I was having my hycosy I could hear the staff in the embryology lab next door - busy making babies!!  

Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Katie - great news that all OK with the hycosy....and that you are ready to go!

Hopefully the Wessex counsellor is a bit better than the LWC one. She was nice enough but I personally found her quite ineffective and wouldn't have really explored my feelings in depth with her. Having said that, I'd talked it through so much with so many people before the counselling session itself, that there wasn't really much more to discuss. 

Now that I'm on my first 2WW, I have started thinking a bit more about some of the issues around telling people (eg work) about how I conceived, and telling the child (fingers crossed I have to think about this for real sooner rather than later!) - but even so, it doesn't change my overall determination to go ahead with this and I don't think there is anything a counsellor could have helped me 'uncover' which would have changed that.

Nonetheless, it's a good opportunity to clarify things with someone who is completely objective (rather than family and friends who may just tell you what you want to hear)

Good luck with it, 
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening Ladies!

Sorry i've been AWOL and not posted much, have been reading to keep upto date with whats happening, so much to keep track of.

Laura   everything crossed for ya hun  .  

Katie, the counsellng will be a great chance to work through things, talking to someone not directly involved can help sometimes  

Some1 so sorry to hear about the accident, am very glad that there was no long term damage, hope you're feeling a bit better, love emmas idea about thinking through to the final outcome, must remember that one.  

Felix glad you had a nice date, can't beat a bit of romancing, not that I can remember   Good luck on the drug hunt!

 Emma, JJ1, Karen, suzie, rachel, zoopy, maz, roo and anyone i've missed, hope you're all ok.

Can't wait to meet everyone really looking forward to it.

Love to all xxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Evening Girls,



Sorry i havent been on for a while Amelia and i havent been well for the past 2 weeks with this bug thats going around, thankfully we are both much better now.
  I am really looking forward to this weekend, but am also a little nervous as i dont know london at all and am worried about getting lost! i'm sure someone will direct me if i ask.

Im gonna have to go i think Amelia has woke up.

Kimberley & Amelia x x


----------



## Felix42

Hi there Kimberley.  Sorry to hear that you've both not been well.  Would it help on the Saturday if I come along to meet you somewhere in Bloomsbury and we could travel together to the restaurant.  I don't know the restaurant but I do know London reasonably well and will do a bit of research on the route on beforehand.  Anyway, whatever you think - just PM me if you would like to meet up beforehand letting me know when and where and I'll let you have my contact details.  If nothing else I could give you a hand with the Amelia's pushchair!

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Katie - glad all went well with your Hycosy today.  All set to continue the journey!  Good luck.

Felix - it's so true what you say about the first consultation - I really felt I was being vetted rather than using it as my opportunity to ask about all my concerns.  Especially as you have to pay for a second consultation if you want it before 3 tx's.

Laura - hope you're ok...not going mad

Am feeling lots better tonight - blue period over!

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie - glad your blue period is over and you're feeling better  

I'm OK - not going mad....yet. Ask me again in a week though and I suspect the answer will be quite different!

Laura
x


----------



## Zoopy

Just want to say a quick hi to everyone. Looking forward to meeting lots of you (all of you?). Chasing my tail at the moment! 

zoopy


----------



## suzie.b

Hello girls

Just to say I hope you had a wonderful meet the other day.  Wish I could have been there .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Would have been great to see you Suzy xxx


----------



## Zoopy

Hi everybody

Hope Monday was ok at work for everyone. Mine was...wait for it...boring! That's an improvement on insanely stressful .

Can I share a thought / worry Hope you don't mind...well, it's just that I've been charting my basal temperature this month,much more consistently than i have done in previous months, and there's been no spike at all. Not at all. It's ranged virtually in a zig-zag between 36 and 36.3 pretty much for the last 25 days. There's been no discernible other signs either. Do you think that means i've not ovulated at all? 

Btw, my new date phoned me last night. He's was at a work do abroad, and had had a few drinks when he called, but wasn't too drunk. He shyly admitted that he had stood outside a Mamas and Papas store earlier that day, oggling a hi-tech pram, asking himself  if 'we would choose that pram'. We've only had a bit of a snog outside the cinema so far! I have told him really clearly that i might not be a safe bet for babies. Should I feel: a) impressed b) ecstatically happy c) confused d) guilty?? Answers on a postcard. 

Sxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Zoopy,
That's a tricky one!  Mmm not sure, I know I get all over excited at things like that.  A friend is setting me up on a blind date, he's already told her he wants kids and she knows the route I'm going down a the moment - I did start thinking about holding off until I'd met him, but then decided that I've put my life/dreams on hold for so long, time to move forward... But that didn't stop me dreaming about being with someone and having children in the environment I'd always thought I would!
One thing I will say, not many blokes stand outside mamas and papas looking at prams!  
Take care and good luck.
Rachel x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry Zoopy forgot to say I'm following my ovulation using the clearblue fertility monitor - finding it very easy so can't help with regards to your basal temp readings.  
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh Zoopy he sounds like one to hold on to- and even if things didn't go to plan TTC naturally he might not be adverse to going to a clinic to do his bit a pot!it isn't really that tough for the men folk! now you could also start him on vitamins, zinc and selenium too- of Zita West vitamen and dha!! I have mine on them and have a months supply delivered to his place every month!

Re: ovulation we don't ovulate every month necessarily- but do you chart your BBT before you do anything ie: noit even get out of bed- I used to remember and I'd be standing in the bathroom. Are you also checking your cervical mucous looking for EWCM? - I could never get with it snd didn't really relish the thought so never did!!

This was posted by snagglepat (who is now a proud mummy on the gay and lesbian thread and conceived with AI known donor) maybe TMI coming up.....

Ewcm is identified mostly by its texture. If you get some of your mucus on your fingers, hold them together and then draw them apart, then if the mucus stretches out between them then it's getting on for ewcm. Most of the time it won't stretch much if at all. Ewcm is also a bit more 'runny' than mucus at other times, and as the description indicates, it also tends to be paler, often transparent rather than white/creamy in colour. Of course, everyone is different so there'll be personal variations in that, but that's the idea. Mine never went transparent, but it definitely went a more watered down kind of white colour then normal. If it looks and feels kind of like egg white, then it's looking good.

The internet being what it is, I've even managed to find a picture of it: http://www.tryingtoconceive.com/store/ewcm5.htm

I tended to actually reach inside up to my cervix to check my mucus rather than go by what has already come away. I figured it would have dried out some on the way so would be less accurate. I'd insert two fingers to my cervix, then give it a gentle squeeze, or just 'fish around' near it for a moment if I couldn't reach properly, then when I drew my fingers out I just had to pull them apart to see what my mucus was doing.

Pre-seed is a type of lube that, unlike most lubes, has no spermicide in it and has also been developed so that it supposedly helps the sperm along the way, mimicking ewcm essentially. It does have a web site though: http://www.preseed.co.uk 

I was delighted today as I went for my first scan on day 8 and my lining was 5 mm (on my last unmedicated cycle on day 10 it was 2.8 mm and only got to 4mm) so I was delighted and back on Fri for another scan. Can tolerate the Viagra and oestrogen headaches now knowing it is having a positive effect.

Best of luck
L x


----------



## Zoopy

Thank you for the replies Ju, Rachel and L. The mucus info is quite detailed isn't it? . I've not quite got the hang of that sign, which is kind of incredible given that my body has been behaving that way for 20-odd years. Amazing the things we don't notice about ourselves! 

I am taking my temp before i do anything - I'm glad for the extra 60 seconds in bed. I did think about getting a digital ovulation kit. i think that might be a good plan. I mean, it must be a useful contraceptive (ironic, i know) as well as fertility predictor. 

The date is interesting, isn't it? He is a very lovely man, I've very much enjoyed his company, and have invited him around for dinner at my place on thursday evening. That will be the first time we've been in a private space together, which will be interesting! I want to tread so very carefully with this one though, so that I don't ruin any plans to go it alone / co-parent unless it's absolutely the right thing. 

L, that sounds like really good news about the scan. It must be great to feel that something positive is happening. I'm really pleased for you. 

Ju, you must let me know if you're in London and fancy a coffee.I work in Covent Garden.

Sxx


----------



## dottiep

Ewwwwww....just read the mucus bit - so glad I've already eaten!!! Not sure I could do that every morning!

JJ - good news about your lining! Keep us posted....

Zoopy - gosh he sounds keen! Talking prams after a couple of snogs does feel a bit premature but exciting & butterfly inducing! See how it goes on thursday... again, keep us posted...

I had my 9 day scan at LWC today & good news is that I have 2 large follicles & 1 medium 1 (only got one last time so they doubled my puregon dose this time). All on the right hand side which again is better than last time as was on left which was a slow fill during my hycosy whereas right hand side was free flowing. They also said lining was very good.  
I mentioned that I didn't pick up my LH surge last month so, given the size of my follices already, they have booked me in for basting on wed pm so I'm to inject tomorrow morning to bring on ovulation......here goes!!

Laura / Some1 - looks like I'll be joining you on the madness of the 2WW in a couple of days!  How are things with you two??

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Dottie
All the best for Wednesday!    
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Roo67

Evening ladies,

JJ1 - thats fantastic news on your scan - good luck for your next scan.

Zoopy - gosh that is keen, enjoy thursday and keep us posted

dottiep - Good luck for basting on wednesday

Laura and Some1 - hows the 2ww going?   

Rachel - enjoy your blind date

I never managed the EWCM either - luckily OPKs seemed to work for me and got scanned each cycle too - pity it didn't work though 

Hi to everyone else   - back to work tomorrow, had extra day off today so a nice short week

Roo xx


----------



## some1

Oh Zoopy - he sounds like he may have potential!  Good luck for thursday - hope it goes well.

Now, about the temperatures...  you may have noticed from some of my previous posts that I am a bit of a fertility geek    They are very sensitive and can be affected by the slightest difference in when/how you take them. e.g. temps can vary wildly depending on wherabouts in your mouth you place the thermometer so always try to do it in the same spot, they can also be affected by sleeping with your mouth open and sometimes you just get a stray one for no particular reason.  Sometimes I don't see much of a pattern in mine, although I always get a drop just before AF which means I never get caught out.  I think that they can be helpful, but only really as part of a whole range of fertility signs. . .

Which brings me onto cervical mucus - once you get over the yuk factor   it is absolutely fascinating - honestly.  It is just amazing what our bodies do without us even knowing about it!  On the approach to ovulation time I check mine, along with cervical position and write my notes in my little fertility book (along with sketches of my OPK results (!!!) - very, very sad I know, but it has really helped me get to know my cycle. Oh dear, am starting to bore myself now so must stop waffling.

JJ1 - I'm so pleased to hear that you have had such good news at your scan.  Sending you loads of   for Friday.

Dottie - excellent news about your scan too! Good luck for Wednesday  

Rachel and Suzie - hopefully we will meet at our next gathering!

I am on Day 5 now, no real symptoms so far except for sore boobs, but I get that every month anyway.  I'm determined not to get caught up in symptom spotting this month - yeah, right  


Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Dottie     

Some1 - I too found that mucus thingy fascinating. I always notice it now that I know about it   

JJ1 - I need to go back because it looks like I've missed something about a scan. Its obviously good news    

Hi Roo - Nice you had an extra day off. Good idea  

Rachel -good luck on the blind date and thank you so much for the PM. I shall reply properly - just digesting the info    

Lets all have some sparkly baby dust

          and the old lucky ladybirds


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

dottie- Best of luck with the trigger and basting on Wed another 2WW to joine some1 and laura!!

Have  a good day
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie - good luck with tomorrow's trigger and Wednesday's tx.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Suzie - so sorry we didn't get to meet you on Saturday, but next time.....
I've been following your progress on the Reprofit thread - great news that you have a cancellation and can get right back into tx in March. Good luck  

Zoopy - new date sounds like a bit of a sweetie actually. Not many guys would confess to pram window shopping! Of course you could also interpret it as a bit scary/over the top as you've only had 3 dates, but I'd definitely run with it for a while and see how you get on....you can always send him our way if you decide he's not the right one for you   

JJ1 - fab news re your lining. So pleased for you....

Dottie - that's excellent news too. Good luck for the basting tomorrow afternoon and welcome to the dreaded 2WW....

Some1 - how you coping? Still madly symptom checking?!

Ju - not sure I can answer all your questions. But I'll give it a go and I'm sure the other girls can expand on this info too...Before ovulation the lining needs to thicken to welcome the egg and help it settle in - a good lining = a thick one - as I understand it, it needs to be in double digit mm. A good follicle is a big enough one - LWC trigger at about 18-20mm in size - anywhere from about 18mm seems to be 'ripe' and ready to release the egg. Benefit of the trigger injection is that you don't have to rely on picking up your natural LH surge to time your insemination. If you do the trigger injection it will cause your follicle to release the egg (I think within 12-24 hours of the injection approx) so you know to time the basting accordingly. 
As for scans - this is optional at LWC. You can opt for a totally natural cycle with no drugs and no scans, and just rely on picking up LH surge yourself via the pee sticks to time your basting. Or you can go for monitored cycle - no drugs but they scan you to check follicle size and give you trigger injection when your follicle is big enough (means you don't have to rely on picking up LH surge yourself). Or you can do medicated cycle where you take drugs to stimulate the follicles (ie to make the body grow more than one follicle) - if you do medicated cycle you have to be scanned regularly as they have to monitor the follicle growth and vary the drug dosage accordingly so that you don't get overstimulated. With medicated cycle they scan day 2, day 9, and then potentially every other day until trigger depending on how follicles are growing. With monitored, I was scanned day 9 and day 12, then basting day 14 - but again would vary depending on how the follicle was developing.
Hope this helps...

As for me, day 10 of 2WW today and not a single symptom to report. Flight to Helsinki delayed over 3 hours last night so didn't get to my hotel until gone midnight and had to be up early for an all day workshop. Needless to say I'm not at my best this evening and am staying in with room service and BBC World (shockingly few English language channels on TV here...) Will be having an early night tonight for sure..

Hello to those I haven't mentioned. Hope you are all having a good start to the week
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Big apologies in advance for the me, me, me post.    My IVF was cancelled today.  I came on last night and was mixed with emotions - very excited and nervous.  Rang up the clinic as soon as it opened this am and managed to get a scan appointment at 11.30.  Headed in, still very excited and got my scan done - all well, one follicle there which the nurse said was probably left over from previous cycle and not to worry about and a few early ones just starting, so I was sent for bloods and booked in for a scan on Friday.  I was told not to start injecting though til they phoned me back about bloods.  Well, my FSH this month turns out to be 14.    The first time it was taken, it was 11.4 which was borderline and the time after that 6.5 or something close.  Anyway, they said not to proceed this cycle and to come in next cycle and have the same tests done.  If I get reading below 12 then it's worth going ahead.  I am feeling so deflated and sad.  I know it's not the end of the world or indeed this journey with my own eggs as FSH is proving pretty variable to say the least, but I just feel really sad and disappointed.  I bought a bottle of Sancerre - my favourite - on the way home and am going to enjoy a couple of glasses seeing as I can!!   Anyway sorry to be a bit blue and for the me post.  

Wishing everyone lots of   and  .  There's some very exciting developments I see what with basting coming up and the 2WWs! I will catch up with everyone again properly soon

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Really sorry that IVF abandoned this month Felix - you must be so disappointed.   
Enjoy your sancerre this evening and spoil yourself rotten.

Hope the 2ww ers are not going too   yet

   

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Felix - so sorry to hear that your cycle of IVF has been cancelled - thats a real shame. I hope that you enjoy your glass of wine tonight - I think that you certainly deserve it  . I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that all goes ahead next month - I'm sure it will. The body has a blip now and again - just make sure that you take care of yourself and have a relaxing evening  . By the way it was lovely to meet you and speak to you on saturday

Love and best wishes

Katiex


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Felix   , How very very disappointing. I'm so sorry. Awful to be all psyched up for it and excited. I know it isn't unusual for FSH's to be so very different. I'm not sure why but I think JJ1 knows about FSH levels.

Try not to be too down. Next month will come round quickly enough xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix, big hugs for you,    .  So sorry it didn't happen this month and     for next month.  Take care of yourself, enjoy the wine and try and relax tonight.  We're all here for you.
Big big hugs
Rachel x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Aw Felix, I am sorry you have had to abandon this month, like Emma said another month will soon be gone ... though I expect it feels like a lifetime at the minute   Enjoy your glass of wine hun, think i'd have two.

JJ1 great new about your scan!  Good luck for Friday, hope it is more good news  

Zoopy glad your new date is going well, lovely to know romance is still out there somewhere.  Have you told him about wanting children and your thoughts of going it alone?  Strange for a man to be window pram shopping  

Dottie, good luck for tomorrow, do let us know how you get on, wishing you all the best for your 2WW.

Laura & some1 ... how are you girls?  When are test days?

Oh some1 don't stop waffling about CM, once we get past the yuk factor its quite interesting - I think I need to start getting more in touch.  Have started myself a little cycle diary!  I still can't work out how to do the cervix checking, not sure I'd know what to do / what i'd notice/even if I can reach it    I struggle to get to grips with temps, I'm really restless and wake several times during the night/early morning hours so I really struggle being able to take it the minute I wake up.  Off to research the net and try to find out where my cervix should be  

Emma has the bad date stopped bugging you yet? 

Julia this place is so addictive!! I check in here as soon as I get online everytime, probably more than I check my email.

Hello to everyone i've not mentioned, hope everyone is having a good week.

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Yes, he's gone. PHEW!!!! D'ya know - he said he didn't like dogs


----------



## suzie.b

Felix - I'm so sorry about IVF being cancelled - how disappointing (understatement I guess).    

Emma, someone doesn't like dogs?  Must be an alien! 

Roo, looking forward to seeing you soon 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Emmalottie said:


> Yes, he's gone. PHEW!!!! D'ya know - he said he didn't like dogs


   

Emma I forgot if you want still want to borrow the book PM your address and i'll get it to you


----------



## dottiep

Hi there Felix,

I'm so sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle - have they given you any idea why FSH higher this month or what you can do to lower it??  I know you must be gutted but treat yourself for a few days & try to think positively. Next cycle will come round quicker than you think.

It is weird how we now measure things on our lives by our menstrual cycles!!

Emma - sorry the date wasn't 'the one' - keep kissing the frogs!

Ju - I completely agree ... this is addictive! I think even more so now I've met you all.

Re: the mucus posts - as I did trigger injection thismorning, really noticed a change in texture (TMI) today...never really made the correlation before.  A bit nervous about tomorrow...doing deep breathing to keep relaxed.  Have decided to come straight home afterwards - pamper myself on the settee for the evening!

Hope everyone else is ok??

Dx


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie

Good luck with your tx tomorrow - I'm sending you loads of positive vibes     

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Thanks Suzy! Sleep well everyone - will update tomorrow post basting..

XX


----------



## Felix42

Dottie, wishing you lots & lots of   for tomorrow! I've got everything crossed for you.

I'm feeling a lot better than earlier - maybe it's the glass of wine.  I think I might try one more though my tolerance level has plummeted   Apparently FSH can just fluctuate and there's nothing that you can do about it.  I did ask but really I guess it's mostly age that's making it fluctuate now.  Mind you, keeping positive, I only need the one precious egg and maybe next month it'll be the one!

Thanks for all your messages.  It really does help to know that you understand.  The month will fly by I'm sure and I will get some swimming in and work on my healthy habits even more.

Sorry to hear that the date didn't go well Emma.  At least you know he's not for you.

How are you doing Laura and Some1?  Not long now.  I am so hoping for 2 BFPs for you!  

I'm like you Some1 and track temps and cm religiously.  It is fascinating and helps to feel you've got a clue what your body is doing. I love the FertilityFriend.com's tracking charts.  They even draw a line to show your thermal shift and ovulation once it's taken place.  It's lucky that we don't have access to ultrasound scanning equipment isn't it?!

Love to all my fertility friends and lots of   
Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hello Lovely Ladies!

Flippin' heck ......I don't log in for a few hours and i've missed about 20 postings !  Think we are all getting more prolific on here following our face to face bonding !!  

Felix - Oh I am sorry about your IVF delay...what a frustration.....it's good you are keeping    as I'm sure this is just a blip. Everything is crossed for next month.

JJ1/Ju/Zoopy/Some1/Felix......have been reading your CM deliberations with interest....TMI coming up   but thought you would like a laugh.....  I was down in London last night staying with my friend.  I logged on his computer to see what my FF pals have been up to and the CM stuff intrigued me.....I've never taken that much notice but as I'm due to ovulate I couldn't resist a little peek to see if I had the egg white string thing going on.....so I'm sat at his desk routing about to find my cervix and my friend came in to see if I'd managed to log on ok [email protected][email protected][email protected]!!!     ...so embarassing but did lead to some interesting conversations over dinner....my gay friends are pretty 'no holds barred' !  This morning they knew I was doing my first OPK and when I got a smiley face we joked about which of them was going to oblige!   

Some1 - impressed by your temp tracking!  I did it for 3 months but varied so much I hadn't got a clue...hence now doing OPKs.....but should have started a few days ago I think cos first one =   - does that mean I o'd today or yesterday?!?  Good job I'm not quite at the basting stage!

Rachel/Zoopy - blind dates and Pram hugging men?!?!  Fingers crossed on both counts!  But Emma...does he like cats instead of dogs?!....send him my way if so! 

For those in active 'treatment' - Laura/Some1 - our   ers ....hope you're keeping sane ! JJ1 - fab news on scan and Dottiep.....    for basting tomorrow!!!!!

Suzie - sorry you didn't make this meet..hopefully there will be another chance sooner rather than later! 

I'm just back from another little jaunt down to London . Was in fine mood cos flight got back early this evening but then I realised I'd lost my house and car keys (think fell out of coat pocket in overhead locker!    )  Sleazyjet were no help....in the end I had to get a bus into Edinburgh to then get the train home.  And then the bus didn't stop at the station and he claimed I hadn't rung the bell for it to stop and wouldn't pull over grrrrr  so i had to stay on to the next station....and missed my train by 30 seconds.....the next one was in an hour.....so ended up consoling myself in BurgerKing with a chocolate milkshake   which has now made me feel sick!  And I've got to go back via train and bus with spare keys to get my car tomorrow! Derrrr....Hrrrummmpphhh!!!!      Give me strength.....


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - so sorry it got cancelled this month. Hope you enjoyed your glasses of Sancerre and are feeling a bit better today - it's hard not to wish away the weeks isn't it? But I'm sure next month will come around quicker than you think. And I keep reading on here how FSH fluctuates from month to month, so hopefully yours will be right back down again next month...keeping my fingers crossed for you

Di - so I'm sat here in a work meeting room giggling away at your post picturing you rummaging around looking for your cervix as your friend bursts into the room - so of course everyone wants to know what I'm laughing about....needless to say I didn't tell them! But thanks for cheering me up on a gloomy Jan morning in Helsinki  

I'm OK. Not going completely mad with the 2WW wait as such. Think I've pretty much convinced myself it's not worked (probably a self protection mechanism) so am already trying to plan for Feb tx and work out how I can fit it in around trips to Finland 3 weeks running....am probably going to have to pull out of work trips at short notice and come up with some excuse....
Or maybe I'll be completely amazed when I test and it will have worked. Fingers crossed eh! Will test Sunday eve (official test day is Monday but don't want to test before work as might need some time afterwards to get to grips with the result - whichever way it goes)

Right, better get on with some work
Take care all,
Laura
x

PS Dottie - good luck today....and welcome to the 2WW....


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck today Dottie!


There's quite a bit too much information coming up here but..... in case it helps someone................ I can always tell I'm ovulating (well hopefully) by the mucusy stuff. It pushes out when I have a number 2   . It is very different to any other kind of discharge. More egg ******


----------



## suzie.b

Ju21 - don't know if this is what you're after, but fertilityfriends.com is a site where you can track your cycle.  If you pay, you get extras, such as being able to track moods, custom events (e.g. having acupuncture).  I was with them for a year but gave it up when I decided to go onto IVF.  The forums are good fun too - mainly american women though, so it can be a bit US oriented.  Not a bad thing but advice doesn't necessarily apply.  It predicts ovulation for you and gives you statistics based on previous cycles.  If you do join, you can add previous cycles if you still have the information.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls- just catching up with all the posts before coronation street! Have been extremely hectic at school - just got way too much to do at the mo! 

Laura and some1 - I am keeping all my fingers, toes and everything else crossed for the pair of you - by next week one of you or even better both of you, could be pregnant!  

JJ1 - fab news about the lining - when will you be embarking on your next course of treatment?

Felix - hope you are feeling a little better today  

Zoopy - good luck with your new man and cooking him dinner tonight - what are you cooking him?! 

Dottiep - lots of luck with the forthcoming basting - let me know what it's like cos that'll be me next month!

Suzie - great news that you are having another attempt at IVF in March - lot of luck and best wishes

Julia - glad to know you are learning lots about fertility - fascinating subject isnt it!!? Looking forward to seeing you and your little boy at half term

Didi - nightmare with losing your keys!

Emma, Mazz, Roo, Hollysox, rachella - hi to you lovely ladies too  

Not much news my end - got appointment on 8th to learn how to inject myself with puregon - have any of you ladies used this drug or something similar - what was it like - did it have any side affects?

Then I have to wait till mid feb when AF next due and I can begin growing those lovely follies -then I suppose end of feb/ beginning of march will be my first attempt - it seems so far away - prob is that my cycle is quiye long - 34/35 days so it seems a lifetime - oh well never mind - wont be long now! 

Katiexx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi all,

Hope everyone is ok ... soon be the weekend half way there!  Hope your weeks are all going ok, wish we had another meet to look forward to this weekend!

I started taking pregnacare last night, i've had it a couple of weeks so thought what the hell, its not going to hurt to take it earlier than 3months before TTC.  My lovely doc also wrote my prescription for 5mg Folic Acid .. can't buy it anywhere, will start that after next AF, can't wait for it to arrive so I can get my bloods done.  I know its all earlier than I probably need to but at least I feel like i'm making a start, and with my medication I have to be very careful, especially the folic acid.

I've been feeling a bit blue the last couple of days, maudling over the past a bit too much I think.  Can't stop thinking about a guy I used to see, we're still great mates but sometimes all the old feelings come rushing back and it gets too much.  Suppose part of it is i'm scared I won't feel like that about anyone else ever again.  I've had way too many bad relationships, good ones have been very few and far between.  Probably 2, one of those was when I was about 17 lol and I was way to young to know I was onto a good thing!  Probably just having a lonely spell.  And missing the good bits about relationships.  Or maybe I just need a sex life, I think I remember what one of those was like    I must get my cynical all men are losers and I can't be bothered with them head back on   

Rachel, hope you're getting on ok?  I'd be interested to know how you got on with the importing sperm, have you placed your order?  I'm going to have to look into one of the clearblue monitors you mentioned, I can't get to grips with temps, does it cost much each month for test strips?  Oh, and have you had your blind date arranged yet?

Di your story made me laugh too.  

Laura & some1 hope you're both ok, have been thinking of you!

Dottie, hope today went well, are you joining the girls on 2WW now?

Maz how are you finding the book?  I was fascinated by it.

Right off to do a bit of dinner and watch Shameless I recorded last night, bound to make me laugh!

Take care everyone, love to all xxx


----------



## kylecat

Sorry Jovigirl - I completely forgot to say hello to you in my last message - feeling a little tired tonight and still got a pile of books to mark! Sorry to hear you are feeling a little blue - this time of the year is a bit depressing and can be a bit lonely if you are single. Enjoy watching shamless   

Girls - are we still having a valentines virtual party this year?!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

Good evening all,

Felix - glad you're feeling a bit more positive thisevening - the month will fly by!

Di - Thank you for your post - I laughed so much I nearly lost the pessary I just put in (TMI!!!) I can't imagine what I would have said in the same situation!!!  You sound like you had a REALLY crap day yesterday..poor you! x

Katie - I have used the puregon pen & was a bit psyched out by the whole thing at the beginning (never had to inject myself before) but it really is quite straight forward & doesn't hurt as needle very small & fine.  The insemination itself is really like a smear test - a bit underwhelming really!

Jovigirl - sorry you're feeling blue      I hate being single in january (don't like it much of the year but january is the pits).  Have a nice glass of wine (if you can) & pamper yourself.  Hope you feel more positive soon     

Ju - I can so relate to you being a bit scared to make that call - it took me over 2 years to pick up the phone, even when I'd done my clinic research & had narrowed it down....be brave! As for mood swings when ovulating, I can't say I've noticed feeling down but never really made the connection.

Well all went well today so now officially joined Some1 & Laura on 2WW.....  All ok but wasn't too happy with the clinic re donor selection.  They offered me a 'match' : dark brown hair, hazel eyes, medium skin......as you (now) know I am blonde blue-eyed with fair skin....and this is what I had put on my donor form.  In order to get the physical characteristics I wanted I had to compromise on some other stuff .... oh well....all done now.  Test day 15th Feb...

Hope everyoe well
Dx


----------



## kylecat

Lots and lots of luck dottie!!   
Glad all went well today - got all my fingers crossed for you - I'll (hopefully) be on my 2ww during the first two weeks of March - what a scary thought!  

I think girls that by the end of 2008, statistically there should be a few bumps among us!!  

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

I doooo hope so....

X


----------



## winky77

Hurrah...I've got my car back....and managed to get through a whole day without being found in a compromising position!   

DottieP....how exciting you have joined the 2ww'ers .....    

Have been juggling around with my diary this evening trying to work out possible dates for stuff.  i am just waiting for Clymadia (spelling?!) results to come through and then I can have my hycosy or HSG and a second opinion look at my remaining fibroid. I know clinics tend to say best time for this is CD 8-10 but think that is just to ensure not preggers......as there isn't any chance of that   I am wondering if this 'window' can be more flexible .....has anyone else done this or asked about it ?  Also working on the basis that the hycosy or HSG is fine.....I'm hoping for a late Feb basting...eeekk !!!  another question to those who have done 2WW before.......would you think there is any reason that I shouldn't go skiing whilst on 2WW?!?  could be a good distraction but wouldn't want to put any potential beanie at risk! 

Lots of questions today.....sorry!!   ....but I know there are a few fertility gurus amongst us ! 

xx Di


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls Wow my ISP decided to play up last night and so couldn't read all your news.

Felix  so sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle, it is such a disappointment but it does fluctuate, mine have been from 5-10.5 (last month) and this month 9.4, ion one month last year I went from 9.5 to 6- I am a bit obsessive and have them done every month- my GP just gives me forms and I get them done at work in the lab. Do you have accupuncture etc - I go to Daniel Elliot (126 Harley St) so near LWC and don't feel any different but he produces over 1500 babies last year from around 3000 women and is a mind of IVF/fertility info- it is called London accupuncture clinic. People also go to help control FSH- some people angus catus (?) but I am not convinced. Also stress etc can effect it.

 I really hope that next month is your time!

Ju- there are some charts that are in the back of books to plot temperatures and cm etc-pm me your address and I can photocopy a chart and send you if you want. In terms of follicles, linings, eggs I am probably not that great as I have never done IUI's only IVF but the IUI thread might have some useful info
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

For linings- not sure what they like them to get to, for a natural cycle pre IVF they want 7 mm, becuase when you are then medicated and stimming the lining will be thicker and they like a linging of >8 mm before doing embryo transfer- for the embryo to embed in, so i guess the same would be for IUI as you still have toi implant.

Regarding eggs, on a non medicated cycle when scanned you will see follicles early on (antral follicles) on both ovaries but then you will have a leading follicle and it is released at ovulation, usually alternate sides I know when they get to around 20 mm in Ivf they inject you and trigger. I know in my IVF clinic thye encourage us to increase protein to promote better egg quality (a litre of milk a day)

Some1 and Mazz really hope the 2ww is a lucky one no early testing!!

Di - Laughed about your CM test and friends!!

Have a good evening Hi to everyone 
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me as at work and really should be getting things done as I want to leave early to miss some of the traffic on the way to the Peak District this evening - looking forward to a day off tomorrow and a long weekend with my friend - hopefully it will take my mind off the last few days of the 2WW.

I prob won't post much over the weekend but I'll try and keep up with you all from my phone at least. 

Unless AF appears between now and then, I am planning to test on Sunday evening (official test day is Monday but I don't much like the idea of testing just before work and then having no time to get my head around the result - whatever it is - before I am plunged into meetings etc). So I'll let you know how I get on. 
Still no symptoms at all, although with AF now theoretically due any day I am having to resist the urge to run to the toilet every 5 mins to check! Keep your fingers crossed for me on Sunday eve and I'll let you know how I get on

Sorry no time for personals but hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend.
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

JJ1, thanks for the info on the acupuncture.  I've been meaning to try that and now I've got another excuse with the FSH.  It's also good for migraines I hear and it would be fantastic to sort that out too.

Wishing you lots and lots of luck Laura and your fellow imminent tester Some1   

Di, I loved the mucous story.  As if they'd believe you 

Hope everyone is having (or had) a chilled out evening.  How are you doing Dottie?  Hope you've still got your feet up?

Love Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Just a quickie - will post later.
Di -just wanted to say that I wouldn't have thought a ski-ing trip would be recommended on the 2WW but check with your clinic. Mine told me to avoid flying & no exercise so I wouldn't risk it.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Di - i also agree but ask you clinic, I have also read not to fly at all when pregnant and I wouldn't unless it was necessary - my accupuncturist told me to think of a water bottle/legs etc on a plane and what happens to that when you go up and down in a flight. He also has loads of BA women with fertility issues at one of his clinics, and said why do they ground cabin crew as soon as they are pregnant?  Saying that people do go abroad for IVF etc and have great pregnancies.
I was also told no strenuous exercise or no swimming or baths (some say 2 weeks and others say 12 weeks) it is the risk of infection after IVF.


Good luck see what the clinic says.
L x


----------



## winky77

thanks Dottie and JJ.  Food for thought. I will check with the clinic and see what they say....I wouldn't want to do anything risky. Has made me think about all the flying back and forth I do from Scotland to London for work....and also which I'll be doing for treatment at LWC.    I always tend to think that short haul is ok as the plane doesn't go as high altitude as long haul....   But i could be very very wrong....


----------



## dottiep

Hi Di,

I did quite a lot of research on this as I tend to travel quite a lot....most of the studies say you should definitely not fly in the last trimester but there is no consensus on the first.  
Most carriers ground their air crew when they fall pregnant because of the amount of air hours they do - ie: hours & hours every day. The risk to the unborn foetus is the radiation exposure which at 36,000 feet is much higher than on land. Most research suggests the odd flight doesn't pose a risk at all - I know lots of girls who flew near the beginnng of their pregnancies with no problems at all. As I said, my clinic advised against flying on the 2WW...imagine a fertilised egg trying to implant & cling on under the air cabin pressures. I can only assume if you go abroad for treatment you are flying back pretty soon after treatment & before implantation - I am no expert here though!!

Take care
Dx


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Dottie and Di

Both my cousins work for BA as stewardesses - one of them long haul.  When they were first pg, they didn't know there were so they were still flying, which would have included the time around implantation.  They both now have two children.  I do know that the radiation is a huge factor in grounding pg crew.

One of the reasons why airlines won't take women in the third trimester is the risk that they start to give birth on the plane.  Probably protecting themselves.

The clinic also told me no strenuous exercise so I guess skiing is out.

I guess all we can do is minimise the risks as much as we can.  However, we are never going to be able to cut out all risk.  We must do the best we can .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

You know I didn't think about flying in the 2WW - will be flying to Plymouth for treatment - or London if I go with LWC, so assumed it would be ok during that time.... Might take some leave instead when the time comes.  
Di - I so laughed at your story ref the mucous... your friend must've wondered what you were watching!  Glad to hear you got your car back.  
Hope everyone else is ok and not snowed in.
Take care and all the best to those on 2WW and going for their TX.
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

No, me neither. I flew to Finland last week, which was the 2nd of my 2WW weeks. As Suzie says, plenty of cabin crew must fly in the 2WW without knowing it (if you know what I mean). And my good friend in Singapore flew from Singapore to Sydney during her recent 2WW (IVF/FET) and is now happily 13 weeks pregnant....

I can't avoid travelling in my job - it's hard enough not travelling for the week/10 days I need to be in London for scans/basting etc each month - I wouldn't be able to rule out the whole 2WW as well. But I do plan to try and keep it to a minimum and no long haul. And if I get to the point where I'm doing IVF, I think I'll take holiday for the 2WW so it's not an issue....

So hard to be sure you are doing the right thing isn't it....we can only try to do our best

I am quite looking forward to a glass of wine, some blue/soft cheese, sushi, running/swimming, not worrying about lifting heavy bags up my 3 flights of stairs etc etc for the next week or so until I start again!!

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone
Strange question - did anyone find that their ovulation did not take place or was delayed after having a HSG or Hycosy?  
Last month I peaked on day 9, this month am on day 19 and still having to pee on a stick.  Periods have really gone hay wire since embarking down this route to become a mum. (Or perhaps it's just that in the past I thought I was regular, when actually I'm not?)
It might just be one of those things.
Thank you!
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Rachel,

Strangely enough I was the complete opposite! Had the hycosy on day 8 of my cycle, got smily face on pee stick on day 9 (very early for me as previously had been day 14 ish) and then nothing after that. So either I did ovulate really early, or the day 9 surge was somehow 'false' and I didn't ovulate at all that month...

I also thought my periods were regular until I started charting them. They are 'kind of' regular I guess in that they vary between 27 and 31 days - but that's quite a lot of variance when you're trying to time your inseminations! Hence I opted for monitored cycle with scans last month and will do the same this time. That way you're relying less on the pee sticks on more on the size of the follicle...
Does of course add to the cost as you're paying for scans. But I figured it was more important to pay a bit extra and be more sure about the timing....mind you didn't work last time so who knows?!

Good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

hey rachel - not sure if this helps - last month my period was one week late - not sure why, but I think I was worried about my initial appointments and I'd also been ill over xmas with a chest infection. I had my hycosy done on day 10, the consultant also scanned me that day and said that she could see a dominant follicle on the right ovary and that i'd ovulate from that side this month. Low and behold, last week I starting getting pains on the right hand side exactly 14 days before my next period is due. However I don't always notice these pains. My cycle is quite long - every 34 days so that means I suppose that I have a long luteal phase - I think that's the name leading up to ovulation - if not could someone correct me!!! 

Anyway I certainly wouldnt sorry about not detecting the LH surge - perhaps your cycle is a bit out of sync this month like mine was last month. If you go for a medicated cycle then you won't have to detect your LH surge because you are scanned to see how the follicles are growing and then given an HCG injection to release the eggs.

I do hope this helps but I've probably waffled on too much 

Take care katiexx


----------



## kylecat

Oh yes, Laura - did you ring LWC clinic to tell them you weren't successful this cycle? What did they say? Will you be trying a medicated cycle this time or is it still too difficult with your trips to Finland?

Love katiexx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks Katie, thought that might be the case, my cycle can be anything from 20 - 44 days so probably going to have a long one - am getting the usual ovulation pains, but have been having these since the HSG.  Am sure it'll all become crystal clear soon!
Many thanks,
Rachel x


----------



## Harriet08

Hi girls,
Am new to FF so not quite worked out how to do the profile bit (will try and suss it out tomorrow!)...anyway its great to find the single girls section. ...you can feel so alone going through this on your tod. I've only told a couple of my very close friends and not told my folks yet for fear of adding more pressure and maybe them getting their hopes up...
I'm 41 (crikey where did the last 10 years go??...well apart from being with the wrong men that is!?) but apparently my blood test results were good for my age...tried 1st IUI last month but had BFN on 31st Jan. Am going to try again starting on Wed but also got a review with the consultant. Am having treatment at LWC.

Look forward to chatting with you again girls
love and luck


----------



## suzie.b

Kylecat - the follicular phase is before ovulation, the luteal phase is after ovulation as that is when the corpus luteum is formed by the release of the egg - well, that's how I remember it.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Welcome Harriet, I've not been part of this group for long but already feel I'm part of a large group of friends. It certainly does help to have everyone's support and to be able to give that support in return. 

Sorry to hear about your BFN.  I know how difficult that it is, but good for you carrying straight on. I'm sure it'll happen for you soon (maybe this next cycle  ) and I look forward to getting to know you. 

Whereabouts do you live? Are you in London, seeing as you're at LWC?

I'm in West London. 

Felix xx


----------



## Harriet08

Hi Felix,
Thanks for saying hello and for your good wishes.
I live in South Wales  - Cardiff so use the LWC cardiff for scans and medication and went to London for the basting!

xx


----------



## Felix42

Harriet, what a good idea to split your treatment like that. So much more convenient. Does LWC Cardiff have a sperm bank too or is that why you come up to London - a greater number of donors to select from?

Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Harriet and welcome...

I'm also at LWC, and just had my first BFN (3rd Feb) too    I'm doing unmedicated IUI this month (I'm away in Finland when I would need to be scanned on a medicated cycle unfortunately) but plan to move to medicated IUI in March and will review with the consultant after the 3rd one....fingers crossed it doesn't get that far though!

Looks like we'll be on our 2nd 2WW together - be good to have company!

Katie - I did ask the nurse if there was anything I could do to have medicated this month and she said I'd have to find somewhere in Helsinki to get the scans done and have them faxed to LWC. I decided that was all a bit stressful really. I'm there for work with a group of colleagues and would have been very tricky to explain why I was heading off to a Finnish hospital every other day! So I'll give unmedicated another go this month, and have then blocked out the days in March when the scans would be needed so that I don't book any travel in. Just going to have to really prioritise this over work.....

Laura
x


----------



## Harriet08

Hi Lauris,
Thanks for the welcome and sorry to hear you also had BFN last month....everything crossed for this month though eh. I also know how you feel about trying to fit in trips to the clinic for scans when you are travelling with work. I also travel a lot in europe and UK and trying to keep your diary free on those critical days is difficult to say the least. I have tried and then sods law my cycle has changed and messed up all the free dates I had planned! Arhhh!!!...especially difficult when you arent telling many people at this stage  - work included. 

Look forward to your company on our 2WW - good luck hon
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Harriet....

I've told two people at work - one is a good friend (and also a single mum) who has been really suppportive. But she's not in my immediate team so she can't help 'cover' for me at all. The other guy does work in my immediate team and has also been really supportive and it has really helped to have someone in the team who knows how hard it is to share the stress with. I haven't told my line manager because he's male, Finnish and would be terribly embarrassed if I brought the subject up....although once I get pregnant (fingers crossed it's soon!) I will be honest with him about it - he knows I'm single and I'd rather he knew I'd thought about it and gone about purposefully rather than having an 'accident'/one night stand or something like that. 

But there's no denying it's really difficult to manage a busy travel schedule and get to London (I live and work in Hampshire) for regular scans - especially when you can never be completely sure which days you need to keep free. Last year I travelled at least once a fortnight between March and October (that's the busiest time for me) - and frequently long haul trips of 4-6 days. This year I'm just going to have to say no - not quite sure yet how I am going to manage this, but at the end of the day, having a baby is more important to me than progressing at work, so I'll work it out somehow....

I assume you are having medicated IUI? Would be interesting to hear what your consultant advises? Did they give you any indication how many they think you should try before moving to IVF? I'm getting very impatient already (I have 4 pregnant friends and my younger sister is pregnant with her 3rd child at the moment, and I just want to be one of the gang  ) and thinking I'll move to IVF after 3 unsuccessful goes at IUI....which would be April this year...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome Harriet
Glad you found her xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Harriet and Welcome!
Sorry to hear about your news, onwards and upwards as I say..    for your next treatment.

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Harriet and welcome

Sorry to hear about your BFN - and good luck for your next try  

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Harriet welcome to the FF you'll find lots of support
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Harriet

Welcome to FF!

Sorry to hear about your last cycle ... good luck and loads of     that this time will be a BFP for you.  Good luck with your review tomorrow.

Laura, you are giving yourself sound advice hun ref prioritising, make sure you listen to yourself!    It's so hard not to let work take over, though I have got loads better at leaving work at work and having my evenings (usually) free from work worries. Proving a little tricky atm, a rather stressful time.

Will post more later girls, hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Damelottie

Have you all voted in the ff Oscars?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes I voted- are you canvassing for votes Ms Emma!!!
L x


----------



## winky77

Hello Ladies.....and a big HELLO    to Harriet.....welcome to the SMC pudding club!  You've found a great resource and support with the gals on here!  I'm 41 too.....my ticker says I'm in denial but think I'm going to have to face it as my birthday was 5 weeks ago now!   So far I have good results for my age to.....just AMH so far (was 17)....will be doing the FSH etc at beginning of next cycle which is next wk so fingers crossed for that too.....and hoping to start first IUI in March.  I'm sorry you've just had a BFN but as others have said it is good you are keeping going with it.  I'm also one of the LWC gang....I live in Scotland but couldn't really find a supportive approach to singles up here....and more importantly no wrigglies !!   so I signed up to LWC....and I poss might use their Darlington branch if I can't make it to London for any reason. 

Oo....everyone thanks for all the earlier posts about travelling/exercising in 2WW.  I haven't spoken to LWC yet but will post re. what they say....and if they advise me against skiing (even tho I am a competent skier but also a ski wimp who likes to meander down green and blues admiring the views rather that being a speed merchant and pushing myself!!) .  I am still thinking the odd short haul flight can't really be a problem as the altitude is less I am presuming. Like Laura and others  I work across the UK and sometimes Europe with my business I can't afford to turn down clients outside of Scotland (particularly as I'm trying to build up some reserves in the business so I can pay myself through maternity leave (thinking   !!) 

well that's me all typed out...and needing my bed....nighty night all xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

♥JJ1♥ said:


> yes I voted- are you canvassing for votes Ms Emma!!!
> L x


Who me? 

I'd get disqualified. I almost did once before in a quiz thing on here for cheating


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Everyone - am in a bit of a dilemma...Have seen my consultant today and also received my CMV results - at last!!  My HSG was fine, all clear!  Am CMV negative, will be looking at my danish sperm closely now...  Also my consultant has said that he recommends I go straight for the IVF route.... Not quite what I was expecting, but can see the sense behind it.  Am now a bit shell shocked and really not sure what to do next....
Had read everything on IUI, but can see his logic... Main problem is where to have the treatment and the fact I've got a blood disorder which means I can get DVTs / PEs so will have to inject twice daily throughout the pregnancy.  What's a girl to do! 
Sorry for sounding off - just really confused. 
Thanks for listening
Rachel x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Rachel,

Firstly great news that all is clear with HSG.

re the CMV thing, I am also CMV negative, but LWC don't really take any account of that anyway. They say that all sperm is tested to make sure no live CMV virus so the chance of there being a problem is pretty much non existent. So kind of up to you, but I wouldn't say you have to look at only CMV negative donors (unless your clinic insists?). It can be a problem because CMV negative is in the minority...although if the Danish sperm bank has lots of donors you should be OK.

So, onto the IVF thing - what reasons did your consultant give for this? Why is he making this recommendation and what is it based on? Of course we are all different so don't read too much into this but my consultant said it was prob a good idea to give IUI at least 3 goes before moving to IVF. On the basis that I am *relatively * young (38 next month), my test results are all OK, and I have no known fertility problems. Her reasoning was to give the less invasive approach a go before moving to something more invasive like IVF. Having said that, IVF has significantly higher success rates so I can see why it would make sense to go straight there rather than spending time and money on IUIs (with very low success rates relative to IVF) first.

I have pretty much decided to do 3 IUIs, then review with my consultant with a view to moving on to IVF. I personally do not want to keep going for IUI month after month (even though some people do get success on 5th, 6th, 7th etc go) - partly because I'm impatient to get pregnant (!) but also because financially it would not make sense to spend £1000 per month on IUI with such low success rate when I could invest in IVF with much higher success rate. But I do want to give IUI 3 goes as I am hopeful that it will work and I won't need to move to IVF....fingers crossed

Not sure if this helps or just confuses further? I think you have to weigh up why your consultant is making the recommendation, your financial constraints, the logistical issues etc, and go with what feels right for you. Presumably your consultant won't refuse to do an IUI or two if that's what you request?

Good luck with the decision process - I'm sure some of the other girls will be along with a view a bit later on...
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Laura,

Many thanks for the info - initially that is the route my consultant was on about me taking, for some reason now this has changed to IVF.  I can see his point, I'm 39 in June, so think that had something to do with it.  I first went to see him when I was 37, unfortunately I was on warfarin, so couldn't undertake any of the tests needed until I came off warfarin.  That has somewhat delayed things for me.  Think I shall be spending this weekend doing some serious thinking and sperm buying!

Yes must admit, I did expect to be CMV +ve!  
Take care and thank you
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, I think when you look at the statistics (not that you should read too much into the numbers - we're all individuals!) - the success rates drop off quite steeply after 39. So perhaps on that basis he is recommending you move quickly to IVF

Good luck with the thinking - and sperm buying  

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127998.0

Let me know if you want any of them.

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel good news that you are moving and thinking, which clinic are you thinking of?  I was discussing IUI vs IVF with my accupuncurist and I said that I couldn't see why women wouldn't go straight to IVF and he said he disgareed, as we are just lacking sperm and don't necessarily have infertility issues and so chances are higher than 'normal'clinic stats.

Best of luck
L


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi L
Mind going round in big big circles going a bit    at the moment.  Weighing up the pros etc... Not sure which clinic either.  Am under Plymouth at the mo, but consultant did suggest Glasgow Royal Infirmary, but don't know what its like.  would rather Plymouth as I've got family I can be with when and if I do go down IVF route.  Will be on my todd if do it in Glasgow... Lots of thinking for me this weekend!
Take care everyone
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sorry I haven't been around to chat to you much.

Hope that you are all doing well. I had a nice weekend as it was my donor's birthday week-he doesn't just have a birthday he has a week, and the count down starts from Xmas Day which is his partner's birthday - anyway the boys went away for a romantic country hotel /4 poster bed affair on the Fri/Sat and a spa day,  and then came up to London for dinner and drinks in Soho with London friends, so dragged myself to work on mon mroning whilst everyone else was off work!  I think he had a nice time and is pleased with any gadget going !! I got home from work the boys had cooked dinner (DP was a chef so can make anything seem great)  and more friends came round for drinks birthady cake and pancakes (even though it was a day early!). 

I have a scan tomorrow but I know that the lining should be getting thinner as it will be cd 18.

I do hope that I can cycle later this month but if not it will be March  my donors partner thinks it will be March and has taken the month off as AL to be on injection/scan duties!

My other single friend and mum to be (through adoption) has been contacted to say there is a 5 month old baby girl who they think may be suitable but she'd have to move out of area. It is so exciting. 

I text my accupuncturist this evening to see if he could recommend a good practitioner where my donor lives as the man he went to said to only go 2-3 monthly! He is great and rang me back at half time in the football and came up with 2 great people, so I've set my donor on the task.

Have a good week girls and all the mind boggling decisions
L x


----------



## Zoopy

Hey everyone! I think my alert must have switched itself off. I've been thinking 'blimey it's gone quiet since we met up'. Then yesterday Ju sent me a private message to say hi and am I ok (thanks Ju), so I thought I'd come say hello, only to find I've missed out on looooooooooads of posts. Oh no! 

So, just a quick hi, and now I'm going to read all the posts and catch up. 

Meantime, hello and a smiley face to everyone. 

sarah x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

zoopy how is the dating going?? Is he still looking in the baby shop windows?
L x


----------



## winky77

Hi Zoopy....I was just about to ask the same question.....was thinking you'd gone quiet cos you were having a big lurve fest with pram man     .......do fill us in......could do with some vicarious dating stories   
..Di


----------



## Zoopy

Hahahha. Ok, so, i have to admit to having a big love-in with pram man. He's soooo lovely. Technically, he's asked if I'll be his girlfriend, and technically I've said yes, but puhleeeeeeeeease don't throw me out of single girls group. Until and unless it's properly serious, I'm still going alone with the baby thing.

Been on several dates, have to admit to spending one or two (or three) nights together. He's very sweet-natured, gentle and ahem not too shabby in the practising making babies department. Ahem. Sorry. Too much information!

Most importantly, I've told him about my baby plans, and my fertility test results, and he's admitted to being 'a bit nervous, but not at all put off'. Amazingly.

It's not made me less keen to move towards trying for a baby, but has made me think about the co-parenting with a known donor option as i feel i could end up breaking my friend's heart if I change my mind in 6 months when the sperm becomes available. If nothing else, pram man has proved that my heart is still open to a relationship really. 

I really do want to catch up on everyone else's news now! Will read posts and be back


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Zoopy- Oh so pleased for you, and Valentine's coming up next week!!  I guess in 6 months time you can re evaluate as the co-parenting friend could use that sperm for someone and be ready to go then and there! if you and pram man are serious/pregnant if the practising has worked!  We could even find your friend a lady on here who woudl kill for a vial of sperm ready to go!!!! Maybe he could come to a singles meeting.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Zoopy!
Go girl!  Brilliant news - just make sure he has to get all your virtual friends flowers to on valentines day!  Only joking...
I'm happy for you, take one day at a time and best of all ENJOY!!!
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Zoopy - that's lovely news, good for you! Gives us all some hope that Internet dating can and does work....

As Rachel says, just enjoy it for now and see where it goes. Certainly sounds like there is potential there  

Hope everyone else is OK. I'm having crap time at work at the moment (won't bore you with the details) so am feeling rather upset and bad tempered. Will post more when I'm feeling more cheerful and chatty...off to console myself with something nice to eat and a glass or two of wine (mind you, had my first 2 glasses since New Year's Day on Monday and woke up with a terrible headache on Tues - it's amazing how quickly you get unused to alcohol!)

More soon, take care all
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Laura  . Yes, treat yourself to something nice. I do often  . Erm - daily come to think of it  

Hi Zoopy hun. I wondered what had happened to you.   . Well I def stayed on here when I met my ex   . Its too adictive for one thing. Glad you're happy   

Lotiie and I have just been for our walk and now for some boards chatting


----------



## Roo67

Aaahhh thats lovely news Zoopy - Enjoy and who knows where it will lead.

You must stay on here as we need to know all the goss  

Sorry you're having a rough time at work laura - enjoy the wine and yummy food (chocolate ??)
I went out for tea with a friend last night and had 2 pints of larger - I felt rather p****d when I got home - such a light weight nowadays.

Hi JJ1 - I had a bithday month this year !! fingers crossed that you are good to go again this month, how was the scan. 

Love to you all

roo xx


----------



## some1

Hello!

Zoopy - Wow!  It sounds like things with Pram Man are going really well!  It is nice to have a bit of romance on this thread!! 

Laura - sorry to hear you are having such a crappy time at work  .  It is just the last thing you need at the moment.  Have you got something nice planned for the weekend to take your mind off it?

Well, I'm feeling a bit strange at the moment   I'm not sure if it is just that my BFN hasn't hit me yet, but I'm feeling really quite good, I haven't been upset at all (so far) - I am usually a big ruminator, over analysing everything, but I have hardly thought about my BFN at all.  Am I in denial ? Do I really not care?  Or, have I turned into some kind of smiling robot?  Hmmm, writing this has just started to make me feel a bit upset - maybe I'm just having a slow reaction and am human after all?!  

Some1
xx


----------



## Zoopy

Thank you for the fab words of encouragement ladies . I shall be sure to keep you posted on the goss. Next instalment - the first weekend together - yep, saturday morning to monday morning. Will I cope? Will I still like him? Will I run out of date lingerie??  

So, on to your news. First off, just want to send a big hug to Laura and Some1. Just caught up on your BFNs, and I can imagine how disappointing that is. Aww shucks. It's so important to treat yourself kindly at this point isn't it? Nice treats for you both. And writing about it too if that helps. Laura, I'm feeling your work stress pain. So frustrating. Really feel for you.

Emma, how cool to have made a decision. Well done .

More catching up on posts for me now

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Zoopy - great news about pram man - hope it works out for you and that you have the love of your life and sperm donor all in one neat package .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Harriet08

Hi girlies,
been working away this week hende no posts. Hope you are all doing well  - have cool weekend and enjoy the rugby...come on Wales..!

love & luck
x


----------



## dottiep

Good to hear from you Zoopy - how exciting!!!  I'm jealous...i want a reason to buy some new date lingerie!!  Hope you have a wicked weekend.

Dx


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quickie ladies.....Just back from Brno last night so am still really tired.

Everything went well for ET......3 embies on board and just praying at least one decides to stay with me       All grade 1's and were 2x7 cells and 1x6 cell that morning but by transfer time they had developed even more      Have 1 embie left that can possibly be frozen but still waiting on news from the clinic....

Catch up again soon but need the sofa again  

Love to all and any sticky vibes going spare, send them in my direction please


----------



## kylecat

Wow hollysox! Sounds really promising - lot and lots of luck to you    
When is your official test day? I am crossing all my fingers for you as it would be lovely to have some good news. I should be having my first IUI at the beginning of march so i'll need some positive vibes of my own then!! 

Take care and spend lots of time relaxing - what would you do if you had triplets!!!?

Katiexxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best hollysox!  Wow sounds really encouraging!  You take care and take it easy...
Am hoping to go for my first IVF may / june time.
Take care     
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox- Thinking of you hun and wishing you well on the 2WW journey!!    

My donor has been so good he has gone to another acupuncturist who comes highly recommened by mine, so he had bloods and a session with the new man, and has to collect some herbs (a glass a day) tomorrow.  Bless him he does try everything I ever ask.

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Hollysox hun, hope you manage a relaxed (is that possible!) 2WW, you take it easy hun.

JJ1 your boys are so great!

xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Hollysox...........here's wishing you loads of      and sticky vibes &    

Thinking of you....

PS - how did you find it at Reprofit compared to clinics in UK??

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hollysox

Thinking of you on the 2WW - good luck...

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Laura,

Hope it's not too cold for you??
Just to say I'm up for 29th if it's still on.........

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Quite mild here actually - plus 2 degrees and no snow on the ground. Bit depressing actually, I'd rather it was really cold and snowy than just dark and miserable. Especially since it's such lovely weather in the UK at the moment...

And yes, Rose and I are def meeting up on the 29th. Prob somewhere in Waterloo/South Bank area if that works OK for you? Keep it in the diary and we'll figure it out nearer the time

Open invite to any of the London girls if you fancy it? (and any of the non London ones too of course, but less easy for you to come to town for an evening...)

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening Ladies,

Zoopy you must keep us informed on your love life, it sounds so very exciting! I'm such a cynic might do me good to hear that romance is still out there  

Dottie hope you are doing ok hun, when is test day?      We need some BFP's round here!!

Ju how are you hun?  How's your little fella?  Has he ever said anything about having a brother or sister?  You always post so early at the weekend ... is that what we have in store no more lie ins    Your weekends always sound lovely.

Suzie, not long to go now, are you all organised?  Is it March you are heading out?

Some1 hope you are ok and have been pampering and treating yourself.  You'll get your dream, hopefully next time will be the one for you    If I remember right we are not that far apart so if you fancy meeting for a drink before our next meet give me a shout, i always end up doing the same old thing on a Saturday will be nice to do something / go somewhere different.

Roo hope you have landed safely and have a lovely hotel .... hope you get chance to post and tell us what a wonderful time you are having .... you could have took us all with you!  

Katie, hope you are ok, not much more waiting and you'll be joining the girls on 2WW thread!

Laura, sounds like you have one hell of week coming up, hope you manage to get some 'me time' so you can relax.

Rachel, sounds like it is full steam ahead for you .... have you placed your order yet?  Whats the next step?

Lou & Kimberly hope you and your stunning babies are all ok .... give them a hug from Auntie Jovi  

Emma hope life is treating you kindly!  Glad you have made your decision about clinic, at least there's not so much travelling to worry about.

Di, JJ1, Harriet, Bluebell, Maz  

Hope I've not missed anyone.

Quickly fill you in on the wedding, was a gorgeous day, lots of laughter, bride looked gorgeous and so very happy.  The whole day was perfect.  Out of all the people I could be sat next to, I end up next to the son and daughter in law of the woman my ex ran off to when I kicked him out, he also saw her for a while before we got married, in between one of our on/off phases.  I recognised them as he had introduced me to them while we were out once, I knew it could have been awkward but I told them who I was and once they had got over the shock were very nice, fortunately didn't make it uncomfortable at all.  Of course they had been told a whole load of lies, that he left me because of my weight (erm, I was so ill thanks to him I was size 10 when we split up!  The one favour he done me, shame I couldn't keep it off  ), that we were still married.  They went on to tell me how he had been treating their mum and he is still a nasty peice of work.  I really do look back on wonder what possessed me, fortunately its one of the lessons i've learned!

Anyways, soon be my bed time, hope you lovely ladies have a great week, chat soon,
Love
Jovi xx


----------



## Damelottie

I didn't realise some1 was near to you Jovigirl. Does that mean us 3 are quite near then? We should try for a Sat eve meet up. It'd be lovely xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I think so Em but I could have got it wrong    I am thinking Some1 is about 20 miles from me.  Me and you are about 30 miles (ish) so not far at all xx


----------



## Damelottie

Is that all we are WOW!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ju, Dottie, Laura, Rose I might be able to make the 29th I might be going to Dublin to see a friend but if not will try- not sure if Felix is around as she is a Norf London girl as well.

L x


----------



## Hollysox

Thanks for the good luck vibes girls...have a feeling I'm going to need them....had a panic this morning when I saw some brown discharge which freaked me out   I emailed the doc there and he's told me not to worry and just up my meds slightly to be on the safe side....so, feel a bit better now  

Dottie...wishing you luck for your test date hun...        My test date is 21st Feb so a while to go yet on this dreaded 2ww....at this rate I will be to take away by the men in white coats    You asked how I rate Reprofit compared to our clinics...well, they are easily contactable unlike some of our clinics....I emailed Stepan in a panic one Sunday and he replied an hour later...would that happen here ?  No, dont think so   I found them to be very relaxed and helpful to be honest and dont have any complaints at all.....I'm praying I dont need to go back but if I do, then I will   

Hi Rose...pleased to meet you hun   Thank you so much for the good wishes....wishing you success on your journey too     

Katie....good luck with your first IUI in March hun      hope you get lucky first time...others have    Mmmm, what would I do if I found out I was expecting triplets   Once they'd scraped me up off the floor I'd probably faint again    The chances are pretty slim of it happening so I'm not really worrying too much about it.  Just so long as one sticks I will be VERY happy   

Not long for your first IVF tx Rachel....May/June will be here before we know it....it's almost Easter already      

JJ1...oh your donor is such an angel to do all these things for you....best of luck for your next round of tx when you start hun        

Emma...I see you have made your decision to go with a UK clinic afterall....wishing you lots of luck for when you start tx        

Hellos also to Jovigirl, lauris, Some1, Roo and Suzie....hope you are all doing ok ?

Take care and please keep sending any spare sticky vibes in my direction


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lots of love and positive thoughts for Hollysox and Ddottie


My poor donor rang me as he was drinking the herbs that he collected today! they sound awful and he has to have a glassful in the morning and evening! Bless him. I said don't do it if he doesn't like it but he said he'd try as long as he doesn't get the side effects the man told him about!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Hollysox - I'm only going to a UK clinic because of the anonymous sperm issue. To be honest - I'm disappointed because I was just so impressed by the service I got. Really impressed. I'm still waiting for LWC to return an 'e' mail - lol from 2 months ago, and a telephone call from a week ago. CRAP!


----------



## Roo67

Hi Everyone,

Arrived safely - arrived at the hotel about 9pm ( 4am uk time) so very very tired, didn't sleep well last night either so will take a few days to catch up I'm sure. It seems a really nice group. 10 Sinally injured 9 in wheelchairs and 5 Able bodies so we're going to have a hard week - but fun too I'm sure.

Sorry you have no snow Laura - we have lots   It was even snowing slightly when we landed ! Not ventured outside yet today but I'm sure will be cold.

Having a lazy ish day today - going down to ski school to get all the guys in chairs kitted out etc and for us to get ski's and boots then start skiing tomorrow.

Had a bit of a panic this morning as i spilt coffee on myself and my puter - took a coulpe of hours for the mouse to work - but seems ok now.

Hollysox that sounds like fab news lots of           coming your way from Colorado.
I,m planning on going out to Brno later this year so hoe its good news for you.

Dottiep lots of love and      for you too - when do you test?

Hello to everyone else - will catch u properly soon


Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Emma I checked google we are definately 30 miles - not sure where half way would be probably in the middle of nowhere! Rugby/Lutterworth ish. I had a quick look on trainline, it would take us both about 20mins on a train to get to Leicester, is sounding good to me!

Has anyone heard anything from Karen?  I do hope she is ok xx


----------



## Felix42

Just trying to catch up after my weekend away.  Boy hasn't everyone been busy! 

Roo, hope you get a bit of a break during  your working holiday.  You certainly deserve one!!!

Ooh, JJ1, those herbs don't sound much fun for your donor.  Isn't it lovely of him that he's willing to try anyway!

Zoopy, so pleased things are going well with pram man!  Can't wait to hear how your weekend goes...

Love the idea of a London mini meet up - definitely count me in. A big welcome to you too Rose.  I hope you are feeling ok?  You've clearly been through a lot recently. 

Yeah re the possible implantation bleeding Hollysox   and lots of sticky vibes are coming your way.

My weekend at Centre Parcs was great but also a big mistake making me realise that my ex doesn't care for me at all, so it was a mixed weekend.  Beautiful surroundings, lots of relaxing (cycling, walking, swimming) but rather empty if you know what I mean. I've decided to do my best to cut the ties with him though it will be difficult I think.  .... & I'm now getting grilled by my 3 date chap about who I went away with, so I'm feeling a bit fed up.  On a plus point, I managed to get below 9stone after this weekend! Well that's my gripe over!

Wishing everyone a lovely week and a special    and   to the 2WW-ers!!

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix So pleased for you on your weight loss- and being away!!  Glad centreparcs helped you relax and make your mind up.

I rang clinic yesterday to make a follow up appt and to reconsider if they will let me come back to cycle and they don't have any follow up appts for over a month- I was so upset I burst into tears on the receptionist adn said I hoped to be pregnant by then, but what can she do! That would mean another 2 month delay time just goes on and on, I have sent an email to 2 clinics in Barcelona about DE cycles just to see how long their waits are.  It is so frustrating and annoying that they take on so many new pts they can't look after their existing ones.  Anyway my donor's partner is here this evening so will chat to him.

Take care and lots of positive thoughts for Hollysox and Dottie on their 2WW.
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Sorry all, so out of the loop, what is 2WW?


----------



## Felix42

Hi Bluebelle, 2WW is the dreaded two week period (or sometimes 16 days) between IUI (basting) and test day. A time of madness and paranoia!


JJ1, so sorry about your postponed treatment.  You poor thing. I really feel for you. Would you consider switching clinics at this stage?

Felix xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Felix thanks for explaining! 

Hollysox and Dottie, good luck, I have everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## some1

Hello everyone!

Blimey, it is busy on here!

Hollysox - sending you loads of       and    .  When do you test?

Dottie - how are you doing?  not much longer left now!  I've been thinking of you and sending you lots of   and  

JJ1 - so sorry to hear that you've got a wait before you can get another appointment.  You must be so frustrated.  Has your donor had any more side effects from the herbs?  Is he  ?!

Jovigirl - thanks for asking after me hun, I've been really good (and had a bit of a rethink about my plans - more on that in a minute).  I would definitely be up for a Midlands meet up with you and Emma, I am in South Birmingham, but Leicester would definitely be 'doable' (is that a real word?).

Hello to Rose and Bluebelle - we haven't 'met' yet - welcome to the thread!  

Hello to everyone else  

Well, I've changed my mind completely since last week  .  After BFN number 3 I decided to take a couple of months out, get my bloods redone and then possibly/probably go medicate or even go straight to IVF.  Since then I've had a think...  I'm really not to keen on taking loads of fertility meds (ok, I'm actually petrified  ).  I had a really big think about things over the weekend and decided that I was falling into the trap of thinking that there is something wrong with me because I've had 3 tries and they haven't worked, when actually the most likely reason for it not working is simply that it is a procedure that has a low chance of success.  So... I phoned the clinic and arranged to have IUI number 4 when I ovulate (which should be in the next few days),  then I'll think about going medicated for number 5  .  I've had my dice out again today  , trying to work out the probability of success on the 4th try (for anyone whose not heard me waffling on about dice - I reckon the chance of IUI working is about the same as the chance of throwing a six with a dice), and by my calculations it takes an average 4.5 throws to get a six   - although one of my trials did take 16 throws   !!!

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello all 

Felix - Oh! Glad you had a nice relaxing time but it sounds as though it was quite bittersweet. I've decided to have no contact with my ex as well. Its very hard and also very sad 

JJ1 -  . So sorry about the added stress in terms of the delays etc. You're right - they really shouldn't take on more than they can deal with. It is very very unfair on you. I hope you get a quicker appt, or find another clinic that you feel happy with.

Some1 - Well done on making your decision. It always feels good to have a plan. I hadn't realised you, Jovi and I were so close. Lunch in Leicester sounds great. Shall we try for a Saturday?

Well I'm trying to be patient waiting for AF so I can get my tests done - so she has decided to be late


----------



## kylecat

JJ1 - sorry to hear that your clinic is so busy and can't offer you a follow up appointment for a while. You are right, they need to look after their existing patients BEFORE they take on any new ones.    It must be so very frustrating for you - I hope that the clinics abroad have some good news.  

Some1 - sounds like you've been having a long hard think about things this weekend - glad to hear that you've made your mind up to have another go at unmedicated IUI. It's really hard to get your head round taking all these drugs when there is actually nothing wrong with many of us. If we were in a relationship we'd probably be able to get pregnant naturally. The decision at my clinic has been taken out of my hands. They only offer medicated IUI so I had no choice. My AF should arrive in next 2/3 days and I then start injecting myself!  

When do you think your next attempt will be? Also did you once say in a previous post that your period normally comes around 2 weeks after you ovulate? I am trying to work out my cycle as I actually know when I ovulated this month!!  

Good luck

Love Katiexx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Katie - You probably know this, but you can buy ovulation monitors that let you know when you ovulate, I know a couple of people who used them for a couple months prior to IUI so they had a good understanding of their cycle.

JJ1 - Sorry to hear you can't get an appointment. Hopefully soon!


----------



## kylecat

Wow - it's busy  - 2 posts arrived whilst I was typing!!  

Emma - it's so bloody annoying when AF is late - mine was a week late last month and it put me all out of sync! Hope that it comes along sooner rather than later  

Ju - still up for meeting up. I'll PM you  - the only day that I can't really do is wed - I can do eve or afternoon. Got to put the car in for it's MOT as well - keeping fingers crossed it doesn't cost too much - I've got enough to pay for this month - got the invoice from my clinic today!  

Hope the rest of you are having a lovely evening - I'm off to watch corrie. Missed it monday as I was out dancing. Just had a lovely tea - homemade cauliflower cheese with bacon bits in the sauce - scrummy!  

Katiexx


----------



## suzie.b

Emma

Wear white knickers, white trousers or a white skirt - that always works for me   .  Actually, the white knickers really did do the trick at the beginning of February - I deliberately tried it, and it worked .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Thanks for your good wishes

Some1-I think it is entirely normal to experience the feelings you are experiencing with regards not wanting a bicket load of drugs for IVF- there is a place in London where they do natural IVF or mild IVF it is Dr Geeta I have a friend that is going to the clinic. 

JU- I guess there is no rush in making such an important decision.

Emma-  if the whites are doing it for you  here's an AF dance for you!!
      

Dottie and Hollysox - Here's hoping that you will have some good news to share soooooon     

Jovi, Lauris,Felix, Bluebell, Zoopy, Rose , Kylekat  

I have my follow up appt and acupuncture this evening, my friend is coming with me as my donor is working and his partner is to, and then we are going out for a bite to eat nearby - I can just see we'll be surrounded by loved up couples as I totally forgot it was Valentines Day! or maybe they'll think we're together !  My donor's partner is staying with me till Friday night but he left my donor a nice Valentine gift as they're apart, he said that they never used to celebrate on the actual day it was a day either side.
Lx 

Lx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi everyone  

So sorry I haven't been around for a while.  Work has been absolutely manic and I just haven't been able to keep up with you all!  I kept going to post and then worrying that I would have missed something important, but I decided if I didn't post today I never would!  Rest assured I have been thinking of you all!

Laura - sorry you weren't successful on your first attempt, but keeping everything crossed for your next cycle x

Some1 - sorry to hear your IUI hadn't worked either.  It is such a big decision between IUI/IVF but glad you've made up your mind and wishing you loads of luck that this is your time

Felix42 - wishing you tons of luck and hope the 2WW isn't driving you too mad yet!  9 stone    I can only dream of being that  

Dottie - keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Emma - I'm glad you've made your decision and understand the reasoning behind it completely.  Just take it all a step at a time..

JJ1 - so sorry that it wasn't better news when you phoned your clinic.  I can just imagine how frustrating that must be - you just feel like you're in limbo don't you.  I hope that you get some good news soon from whichever clinic you decide and I'm so glad you have your fantastic boys around you for support 

Jovigirl - firstly I am so sorry I haven't replied to your PM.  I thought it was an old one so only just seen it.  I'm fine thanks hun, things are genuinely going well with DP but just taking day by day at the moment.  How are you?  The wedding sounded lovely and i think you handled the situation brilliantly.  As for that pig of and ex - you are sooo much better off without him, and he knows that too or he wouldn't be going round saying horrible things.  Don't give him another thought, you deserve so much better  

Zoopy - glad to hear it is going well with the new man.  Did you get the PM I sent you a while back?

Well as I was saying above, amazingly things are going very well with DP at the moment and I can genuinely say I am happier than I have been in a long time.  It is early days though so not taking anything for granted.  I have made a decision though and if things are still going well in a few months he will move back in and we will do a FET with our frozen embryos.  We have talked very openly and honestly about things and I think we are both very realistic about the fact that even with the best intentions, there are no guarantees that we will be together forever, but he's adament that regardless of this (and actually even if we split up) he would still like us to have a child together.  

I know that some of you may think this is the risky - I appreciate he could go back to how he was before but I am prepared to take that chance.  He knows that I won't put up with it anymore and if that means having to go it alone in the future that is what I will do.  I'm the sort of person that spends there life trying to think through every senario and how things might possibly turn out, and to be honest I'm just so tired of it, especially when my own experiences show there are never any guarentees.  So I am trying to live in the moment and at this moment this feels the right decision.  I may live to regret it but I know if I am lucky enough to have a baby, I will never regret him or her.

Anyway I think I have waffled on enough but just wanted to say that like Zoopy, part of me still feels more at home here than anywhere else on FF so I hope you don't mind if I hang around x

Big hello to everyone else... Katie, Roo, Suzie, Didi77, Rachella, JU21, Rose, HArriet, Aweeze, Bluebell and everyone else I have missed x


----------



## suzie.b

Karen

That sounds great - so glad that you are very happy.  It sounds like a very sensible and practical way of looking at life and certainly sounds like it's working for you.  Congratulations on your decision and good luck with it.  Hope you will stay around - I'd miss you if you didn't.  Anyway, I need to know how the FET goes - not that I'm nosy, or anything .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Lovely to hear from you Karen

And great that you're able to think straighter now and make some decisions

Lots of love and   

Emma xxxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Thanks Emma and Suzie.  I would really miss you lot too - even when I cant keep up and dont post that much, I always check up to see how you all are.  It is really strange but as I said, I feel I belong here more than anywhere else, maybe it's because my set up isn't exactly the traditional one either. I just think after everything (with my divorce etc) at this time I am just not capable of really letting someone in 100% so part of me still feels like I'm going this alone if that makes any sense.  Whatever the reason, I'm glad as you are a inspiring bunch of ladies, and some of the bravest, and most caring people I have ever known.  You are going to make the most fantastic mummies  

Suzie - I've just seen yout ticker - 17 days until EC!! - wow, I didn't realise you were going again so soon, that is fantastic.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle.  Will definately let you know how the FET goes - if it doesn't work, I will definately be going to Reprofit later in the year so will probbaly be asking you a million questions!  I have to say Stepan if fantastic - I e-mailed him again on Mon evening and he had replied within a matter of hours.


----------



## marmite_lover

Oh Felix42 - I am so sorry, I have just read your ticker and realised that your tx was cancelled this month and there is me wishing you luck (I knew I'd miss something important  ).  

I am so so sorry hun for my insensitivity - hope you are doing okay and wishing you lots of luck for this month   xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen- great to hear from you and that things are going well.

Well I had a very positive follow up with Mr Trew about my lining, I took my friend and warned her there could be tears but it was fine in the end.  Basically he was happy with 5.8mm lining on a non IVF cycle, he suggested that on a stimmed cycle the natural oestrogen would be much higher and hence the lining thicker- he also said if ARGC won't let me cycle then he would take me on at the Hammersmith for a cycle.  He gave me low odds of conceiving with my own old eggs (about 5%) but if I went for donor eggs in Spain then 40-50% at least - he has some connection with a clinic in Spain.  

I felt so positive that at least DE can be an option for me, and that my lining wouldn't be totally useless. He also said donor eggs would be more robust. Also I said I didn't ovulate this month and then of course he pointed out he would be upset if I had as the oestrogen stops this and hence you have the cyclogest as an antagonist- I suppose all basic A+P goes out the window and you forget to think straight.

I also asked about viagra supps and oral as I have 8 days of supps in the fridge and he said to use them on the real cycle from cd 3-11 and oral on the other days, also not to go higher than 100mgs in a day (25 mgs qds). 
He said I don't need further surgery.

So I was delighted that my IVF doors hadn't closed! and now just have to wait for ARGC to get their act together and get a sooner appt- I'll give him a few days to get his report over to them and then start to hassle them for a cancellation.

I also got email replies from IM Barcelona and IVI Barcelona the following day, and their donor egg wait isn't that long, and one of them also does a refund package so 3 cycles or 70% refund if you are not pregnant, and if you m/c before 12 weeks then you are entitled to another go as part of the package.

Are any of you ladies doing the LWC 3 cycle package- my friend did and it proved worthwhile for her.

Hope all is well with you all.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Karen - lovely to hear from you and SO pleased all is going well with you and DP. Wishing you all the very best, and do continue to stick around with us single girlies....

JJ1 - great news re the lining and so pleased for you that there is still hope with your IVF journey. Lots of luck with getting the appt brought forward and hope you can start again soon. If my next couple of IUIs aren't successful, I'll def be talking to LWC about the 3 cycle IVF package.

Everyone else - a big HELLO   to you all....no time to post more now as supposed to be working hard! Will catch up properly over the weekend, it's been a busy week of meetings in Finland and I'm exhausted and really looking forward to being at home

Have a good Friday - can't believe it's the weekend again already - see you all on the weekend thread!
Laura
x


----------



## Zoopy

Hi everyone. Just wanted to share how inspired I am by everyone each time I read these posts. Cripes, it's amazing that we're all going through such big decision-making, hopes, upsets, waiting, waiting and more waiting, and yet still functioning and getting on with the rest of our lives. Quite incredible. 

I feel pretty useless most of the time at keeping track of all the developments, and I'm certain that I miss out well wishes, commiserations and celebrations. I'm sorry for that. Don't throw me out!!

I do know that I share your apprehension Ju (do plough on, you can always change your mind until that final moment), your internal debate about drugs, IUI and IVF Some1 (I'd be tempted to avoid them too if there was no obvious thing wrong), and the challenge of having a man involved, Karen (who'd have thought a man would make things more difficult, not less!). These are very very tricky issues.

I've made life a bit more difficult for myself by starting a new relationship, I think. He's very lovely, and we've had a very frank and honest conversation about my situation. He said that if he were advising me as a friend he'd tell me to give this new chap two months before deciding what to do next. Basically, he'd like a chance to find out if he and I could try together, rather than me try with a donor. So, two months it is. What can you really know in two months?? I'm not sure. But it seems fair and I think it's kind of him to accept that if we are to be together we will be rushing straight to the baby thing. Mad, I know. It sounds utterly, totally, freakin' mad. But I've given up on things happening the conventional way. I know that's something many of us on here share. 

I need to know what to say and do about my friend who wanted to co-parent. I'll tell him the truth I think, see if he wants to wait too. Thing is, when he didn't turn up to my birthday party last week, a mutual friend who's known him for 10 years, said "He's flakey. He's not reliable. I'm sorry, I shouldn't be telling you this, but he's not reliable." Hmm. Don't know what to think about that.

I visited my friend today. She gave birth to Baby Evelyn yesterday, at 1am. Her and fiance are blissed out, the baby is beautiful. I had a hold. I loved it. No tears from me, which was good. But I must fess up to seeing some women with loads of kids in the street and wondering if they have any idea how lucky they are. I catch myself doing the 'how come you get to be happy and have babies??!!!' about random strangers. I need to get my head sorted on that one, I know. 

Big thoughts with everyone on 2WWs, or challenged with timing treatments and getting appts. Laura your work sounds manic, hope you have restful weekend. L, so glad that you have positive news to feel good about. You are definitely an inspiration.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Zoopy - belated Happy Birthday   hun I so pleased that Pram-man is keen, he sounds a decent sort of a guy, and at least if your relationship does develop you know is based upon integrity, and you both know about the baby situation from the start, you're not out to get him (and his pram!) .  

As regards you other friend you were thinking of co-parenting with- has he contacted you to say why he didn't go to your party?  I guess you should meet him and tell him your decision at the moment. I find that strange as surely if you were co-parentling you's be in daily contact, I know I speak to the boys or text etc most days at least once a day, so would know if they were unwell/delayed etc.  If he won't wait- what will happen ? would you say that he is free to find a 'mother' and take the chance go ahead alone?  Maybe you could even share what the friend said about him being unreliable and what does he think gave him that impression - hard I know? Were you planning to try home insems with your known donor? as the clinic situation would be a few months off anyway, are all his tests all back? - you could say you'd rather wait and do it all through the clinic if you and the new man don't end up long term.

So pleased that you enjoyed the new baby's arrival

Have a wonderful weekend

L xx


----------



## marmite_lover

JJ1 - I am so glad it was good news today  - I hope you get a cancellation very soon.

Zoopy - I'm really glad things are going well with the new man. I know it must be a very tricky/strange situation but you've been completely honest with him and I don't think anyone can ask for more than that. I think that is all you can do with your co-parent too.



Zoopy said:


> It sounds utterly, totally, freakin' mad. But I've given up on things happening the conventional way.


Know exactly how you feel hun, it's a relief to know im not alone in feeling like that! I'm always here if you want to 'chat' things over x

Laura - sorry work has been so manic - hope you have a nice pampering weekend x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Zoopy & belated happy birthday!
Fantastic to hear your news re pram man (or dinosaur man??) - I think you're being very sensible & I also believe you can learn a lot about someone in a couple of months.....do keep us posted.  Are you able to come along on 29th??

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Girls, 

ME post coming up if no-one minds....need some decision making advice....

So, trying to keep a long story short - I work in a big company where all jobs are graded and the job grade determines the salary paid. My current job is a grade 10. However, my boss (and the next level manager up from him) agree that I should be in a JG 11 role given my skills and contribution to the team. We asked HR to look into this in October. They have finally (last week) come back with a response which is basically that we can't just re-write the job description and change the grade to 11. Instead over the next 6 months we have to demonstrate that it is an 11 role (through various projects/objectives etc) and if we do that, they "may" upgrade it somewhere between June and December (but no guarantee).

I'm really angry that it has taken so long to come back with a response as I have in the meantime turned down 2 other JG 11 positions because I wanted to stay in my current role. And I'm even more angry that they are making me jump through hoops for 6 months to demonstrate something which is already clear to everyone (except HR apparently).

There is another JG 11 role I could apply for in a different team - I've had an initial chat with the recruiting manager and he asked me to submit a formal application. Of course there's no guarantee I'd get it, but the initial chat was quite positive and it would be very bad form to apply if I'm not serious about taking it as that would be wasting his time (and if I don't take it I will still need to work with him in the future so it wouldn't be good to **** him off)

So, here's the dilemma. My current boss is very easy going, makes no demands on me at all really, thinks I'm fantastic and really wants me to stay in the team. So it would be an easier life - considering that I am going through IUI, and possibly IVF in the near future. However, I'm really angry about the grade and salary thing and really resent being told to prove myself for another 6 months with no guarantee of the grade increase at the end.

The new role would give me the salary and grade rise - which would be good to have given the cost of tx, and also puts me in stronger position when ultimately returning from maternity leave. And I would feel that my contribution is being fairly recognised. The new boss seems nice enough, however whenever you take on a new role you have a lot to prove and I think the new role would probably involve more travel (or at least less control over the travel and less flexibility to say no to travel etc). 

In terms of job content, I'm quite torn. I really like my current job, but have got so angry about the grade situation that I'm struggling to find the motivation. I'm also finding motivation levels in general are really low because I don't want to be at work at all -I want to be pregnant. The new role could be good too, but hard to really judge until I start it, so might be a bit of a risk that I don't enjoy it as much as current one. 

People who know about my baby plans have all told me to stay in current job to make my life easier and less stressful. People who don't know about the baby plans have told me to go for the new job, get the better salary and grade and if it turns out to be not as great a job as I hope, I can always change again in 6-12 months time.

If I'm going to apply for the new role, I need to do it this weekend. So now I just don't know what's best. I keep trying to separate the work thing from the baby thing, but I can't - it's all so linked together. The new role gives me more money which is good, but more stress and more travel, which is clearly bad. The current role gives me less stress, but makes me so angry that I'm being taken advantage of from a financial perspective. 

This just keeps going round and round in my head and I don't know what to do. I know no one can make up my mind except me, but I can't seem to come to a conclusion. Every time I think I've come to a conclusion, something makes me change my mind. So Thursday I was sure I was going to apply for the new role. Then I spoke to a colleague at work (the one who knows about the baby plans) who said I was applying for the new role for all the wrong reasons (money/grade) and that I should stick with the easy life for now whilst I concentrate on baby making....

Anyone got any ideas how I can make this decision? I've tried writing lists of pros and cons, but they just equal out and I'm still unsure which is the right option. How do you make big decisions like this? 

Sorry for the long 'me' post - just need to get this out of my head and make a decision - it's been driving me   for nearly 2 weeks now (2 weeks - that's ironic isn't it..!)

Thanks for listening/reading  
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

hey Laura - just got back from a quick walk - its beautiful outside!   What a dilemma you have on your hands here - don't think I'll be much help as I work in a very different field to you! Is the new position a lot more money? Would it make an awful lot of difference? Obviously the money is not the only factor to take into consideration - the feeling of being appreciated and valued is crucial too. The only thing that might worry me if I were in your position is the possibility of more travel and less control over it. I think you might find that hard to tie into all your baby plans - it might also make you feel more stressed with so many things to fit into your schedule as well as trying to conceive. I have a similar dilemma myself. I have acted as assistant head of year for a while now - I know I am good at the job. One of the heads of year is leaving to retire in July and they will need a new Head Of Year 7. The job would be ideal for me and I know that the senior management team will approach me as I am the natural successor. However I decided before Xmas that when they approach me I will decline the offer. I won't tell them why exactly but I'll say its not the right time for me.

The new job would involve longer hours, more stress, more money but i've decided this year I wan't to concentrate on trying to have my baby. A new position would be too much for me to cope with. I am feeling very happy that I've made my decision. I can do my job pretty much with my eyes closed and that's the way I want it to stay for the immediate future!!  

Not sure If me sharing my own dilemma and decision has been of any help to you? I wish you luck in making your decision and I'm the other girls will be along soon with their take on things!  

Have a lovely relaxed evening tonight in your own bed!

Katiexx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thank you both so much for your replies Katie and Ju. I've just been for a long walk too and I feel much better already (spending a week in dark and dreary Finland is very depressing, so nice to get out in the sunshine today!)

I think you are both quite right - my focus should be baby. In my heart of hearts I know that. And it's no coincidence that all the friends who know about baby plans have advised me to stay in current job. I think I just need to find a way to get over my feelings of anger and frustration that I am being underpaid (and therefore undervalued) in the current role. I guess I'm also a bit scared that I won't get pregnant quickly and then if the promotion doesn't happen in June either (it's not guaranteed - they've said they will review then based on performance between now and then) then I'll feel like the whole 6 months has been a waste. Whereas if I go for the higher grade role now, at least one thing will have worked out. But equally I know as soon as I'm pregnant I won't care at all about the job grade....

What I need to do, as you have both said, is think baby not work. And I need to let go of my anger and frustration at work so that I can do that. All of this stress isn't doing me any good. I should just be glad that I have a flexible job which I can easily do and stop worrying about promotions etc when that's not my life priority right now. 
OK, so now I've established that, I wonder how I go about keeping it in focus. I wonder if I should try acupuncture or something like that to get rid of the anger and frustration - does anyone know if acupuncture would be the right thing? Or hypnosis? Or reiki? Need to find a way to stop this continually going round and round in my head and just being happy with my decision...

Thanks again for your replies though, really helpful...
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Laura...sorry about your dilemma...tis a tough one. Putting my HR hat on from many moons in corporate HR I would say that if you strongly feel your current role is not graded correctly then put together a case to try and prove that now rather than play the waiting game for 6 months. It sounds like you have lots of people/managers on your side and it's just HR who are sticking. They are probably worried about setting precedents elsewhere, perhaps there are other cases to consider and all that corporate bo*@*@cks.  Here are my thoughts in no particular order......

- If you had got the Grade 11 in your current job, would you still be considering the other opportunity?  (ie are you interested just as a way of getting out of your current situation or is it really a role and career move that you want?)  If the former, then I would worry about your motivation in that role longer term....if the latter then go for it as long as it doesn't negatively effect your baby chances. I know from my HR and coaching training that motivation is much more sustainable if you are moving towards a goal of something you want rather than moving away from something you don't want !!

- As Ju says the strong thing that comes through from your post is what you said about not wanting to be working but to be having a baby. If so then you have to give it priority but I would say to the extent that you don't put the rest of your life on hold but that you just don't do things or make choices that will make it harder to achieve the baby goal. You are right you can't separate it out - I see a piece of paper with 4 columns  'pluses' and 'minuses' for how each role supports (or doesn't) your career goals...and alongs side 'pluses' and 'minuses' for how each role supports (or doesn't) your baby goals. That might help to look at the whole picture.  The blunt truth is that it may take quite a while to achieve the baby goal (well at least 9 months! or quite a bit longer) and your job is part of what sustains you in the meantime....and I don't just mean finanicially. 

- I have been in the same situation years ago when I was pretty much promised a higher grade and even moved to London on the back of it and then the goalposts moved and it didn't happen when they said it would and was dangled as a carrot in another 6 months.  My immediate line manager had even been asking me what car I might get as the new grade included a car so he obviously thought it was in the bag. I remember my immediate reaction in the first few days was to be extremely angry and couldn't see how I could stay in the role, wanted to resign, couldn't see how I would be able to motivate myself etc etc. I had a weekend of torment like yourself but the reality is that you can't really stay angry....you get left with some resentment but that's easier to deal with than anger. I wrote a long case justification rationalising why I thought the role should be upgraded and chipped away at the decision-makers in a calm, professional manner (much teeth nashing outside of the meetings tho!) .  It still didn't happen to the timescale it should but they realised I wasn't just going to forget about it and it did eventually happen about 4 months later. 

- As Ju and Katie have pointed out, the more travel and less control over it in the new role would seem to be a major negative. It is very clear from your postings in recent months that your current travel is a chore and tiring and has already affected your treatment options so I would be worried if you were taking on more of the like.

- Moneywise, depends what the increase would be ...remember by the time the tax man and the like have had their share each £1k increase per annum relates to only about £50 nett per month. So say the new role is £3k more thats £150/mth or £900 over 6 months = less than the cost of one IUI. Of course money is important but in reality more motivation comes from feeling valued (and your current manager obviously does value you even if can't make the money bit happen right now) and feeling like you are making a positive contribution. 

- Finally, ....and you didn't hear this from me   .....once you are pregnant most companies will be extra extra careful about what they do and don't do on pay, grades etc as they are frightened to death of getting accused of unlawful discrimination...I certainly don't mean you should play dirty but it might give you some leverage even without doing anything..... PM me if you want to discuss this bit more! 

It might sound from the above that I'm biased in terms of staying put but I'm not really. I just feel that if you make the move it needs to be for the right reasons. Hope this all makes sense and I'm not teaching granny to suck eggs and all that !!!

good luck...
..Di x


----------



## winky77

Hey laura...our last posts crossed.....hope it was still helpful.  On letting go of anger.....exercise defo good......massage if you can get one!.......and some ritual stuff.......like once you have done the lists and made your decision.....get a nice candle and burn the list whilst visualising letting go.  And one I love altho a bit 'wacky!' ....if you have a pond/lake/river nearby......go for a walk, find a nice stone or stick, visualise moving all the anger out of the pit of your stomach down through you arms into the stone/stick.....and then chuck at as far as you can into the water .......and watch it sink ....stone is better for that ! 

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Di, 

It was really helpful, thank you so much. The bit that really struck a chord was would I still be going after the new job if I had got the higher grade in my current one - no, I'm almost 100% sure I wouldn't. One of my colleagues (who knows about the baby plans) said exactly the same thing to me yesterday about going for the new job for all the wrong reasons. I suspected he also had a personal agenda as he relies on me quite a lot in my current role and he doesn't want me to move for that reason so I didn't really listen to him. But it's becoming increasingly clear to me that I am considering changing roles for all the wrong reasons and really I just need to focus on making things work in my current role and stop adding more stress to my life at exactly the time when I don't need it!

I guess I am also concerned that if I do (by some miracle!) get pregnant before June that they will use that as an excuse not to give me the grade increase. But I do have in writing that they will review it in June - so your comments about them needing to be careful make me feel a bit better - I guess if they don't give it then they will have to have a very good reason or else it might look like they are not doing it because of the pregnancy. Although as I think I said in the previous post, if I am pregnant by June I shall care a lot less about the job anyway  

Must look into the acupuncture thing, I'm sure it would help with stress levels. I wonder where I would get a recommendation from?

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Laura.

Its a tough one but you've had some great advise on here.
Same thing happened to me a couple of years back with the new NHS banding. I was graded a band lower than the job I'm doing. The appears etc were a nightmare and I was never successful as my manager just quite blatantly lied about what I was actually doing. Short of getting a solicitor involved there was nothing I could do. I've never felt the same about the job or the NHS since and basically use them as much as possible as I can now.
The new job interview on Wednesday is actually a post correctly banded for the job I'm doing anyway. But I'm unsure whether to go to the interview as it would mean more travel and I'm not sure that work is my priority anymore. In fact - I know it isn't.

Good luck with your decision xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Laura

I know the dilema but you have had good advice from the girls, although I would say (I am guilty of this) of putting life on hold 'as I'll have my baby to think of' I wouldn't move out of the NHS as I have 20+ years of benefits but, I would reconsider a different job/Trust now, whereas in 2004-7 I wouldn't have as I kept thinking 'it wouldn't be fair as I'd be going on mat leave soon, also the stress of TTC/tx and new post (but then it could be a welcome distraction and take you mind off things). Your job involves a lot of travel- could you say that you are having medical treatment and would not be able to travel so much or is that not possible.  
Like Didi says if in 6 months they reconsider you job grading anyway.  They cannot descrimnate agianst you for being pregnant- why not ask the HR advisers on the work issues thread on FF as well.

Emma good luck with the new job interview- if you decide to go- maybe go have the interview and then make the choice of whether to go or not.  The NHS has to allow flexible working and imporving working lives family friednly hours etc etc so when you have your baby maybe you could ask for some working from home/felxi hours etc.

I have the opposite problem with AFC and staff and was banded quite highly and fairly- but now 3 1/2 years later they are 'resturcturing' and down banding posts! and when a Trust goes for Foundation Trust they can do what they want! and through out AFC altogether and go back to local pay.


Good luck in all your decisions
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Quick question, anyone ever suffered with DVT's or PE's and have been told that they will have to inject throughout pregnancy and medicated cycle  
I know it's something I'm going to have to do, but it would be nice to know am not the only one out there!
Thanks
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sorry can't help you, maybe post on the peer support thread as well as you may get a wider response
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I don't really know where to post as in inbetween/ no man's land!! at the moment.

I went to a lovely London Girls meeting last night, we were in the same place that we went to, and there were definitely some intriging looks from one particular man at the table behind us when her was ear wigging into the conversation- serve him right for being nosey but he was so funny.  There were 3 girls with their bumps as well as 5 us TTC old timers!

I rang my gynae surgeon office and enquired if the report had gone off to the ARGC and it hadn't/he'd gone on holidays so the sec got his colleague to sign  and she faxed it, so then my next call was to ARGC to try and get an earlier appt- but they have an 8 week waiting list and I am not on the top of the cancellation list so I guess I will have to wait the 3 weeks.  I had some good news that my FSH was back done to the 6's from 9 last month and 10 before that! My donor was delighted as well.
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Laura, sounds like you had some great advice, these decisions are always so hard when on your own  

Emma, I had the same thing happen with the NHS banding...grr!!!

JJ1 that's great news about your FSH!


----------



## Damelottie

Thats is GREAT news about the FSH JJ1.
It'll be nice news for Felix too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma what did you decide to do about the job- did you go for the interview on Wed?

L x


----------



## kylecat

JJ1 - just wanted to say how pleased I was to read that your FSH level has gone down - thats excellent news. Lovely that your donor is please for you too  . Its a shame that the ARGC can't fit you in sooner - it seems to be a busy clinic. When my sister had her treatment there, she said it was one person after another!! 

Good Luck for your next cycle

You deserve things to go well 

Katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I guess it is only 2  and bit weeks now to go, and my donors partner will come with me so gives me time to get my notes and head in order, and also if they said ok they'll let me have a go I could start on the short protocol the following week.

L x


----------



## some1

JJ1 - that's great news about your FSH.  You must be finding it really tough waiting to be able to ttc again, really hoping that you can get going again soon and that your body is raring to go so that you get your much deserved BFP.  

Some1

xx


----------



## aweeze

JJ1 - great news about your FSH   Hope you can get going again soon now....

Laura - I hope you have managed to resolve your job issues - you really don't need the stress of it all combined with tx. I love Reiki for chilling out. I did my Reiki I and so do it on myself when I need to and have done it on others in the past. Hypno is great too (I qualified to do that as well although I don't practice) as long as you find someone that you feel comfortable with. Meditation is also a great stress buster (it's just like self-hypnosis) and very easy to do if you're travelling away from home alot. 

Emma - good luck for the interview on Weds if you decide to go. If you go for the interview, you can decide afterwards if it's right for you or not and that said, if you don't get it then the decision is made for you anyway!!!!!!

I had to have a meeting on Thursday with regards to starting to work again and I just don't want to!   I just want to stay at home and be a mummy but needs must I suppose. I need to work out how I can get the right balance between working and benefits and maximum time with Ellis! It's so hard to get your head round stuff like that when you're in mummy mode - it's true what they say about your brain going to mush!  

Also, I have returned to mod duties properly now but have exchanged peer support for..... "Single Women" . I read here anyway and peer support was too busy for me to manage with the limited time I get online these days. So just to say, any probs on here, give me a shout and I will do my best to sort them out for you  .  

Take care.

Lou
X


----------



## marmite_lover

JJ1 - that is great news about your FSH and hopefully will be of comfort to others on here too.  I hope they manage to fit you in soon.

Lou - I do feel for you, it must be so hard.  I really hope your work are as accomodating as possible.  And how lovely that you are going to be our moderator


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Lou, that's fab you being our moderator.  I moderate another site, so know exactly what it's like!  All I can say is it must be a pleasure on this website!
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Lou, just wanted to say how pleased I am that you are going to be the moderator of our board. You've certaintly got the right qualifications for it!! Sorry to hear you and little ellis have been poorly recently - I hope that you both feel much better soon, 

Katiexx


----------



## suzie.b

Hello Girls

JJ1 - great news about your FSH and also that you may be able to start TTCing again very soon.  I'm hoping like mad for you.

Lou - great news that you'll be the moderator here.  Killing two birds with one stone for you .

Hi to everyone else.

Roo, where are you?  Haven't heard from you in a while.  What are you up to?

Getting reading to go to Brno again for my IVF - getting excited and a little nervous.  I can only afford this go and then an FET if I get any to freeze so a lot rides on it.  Please keep your fingers crossed for me.

lots of love and hugs
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- No finer woman for the mod job!!! I love the photo on your handsome little man- he is growing so fast!
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]       [/move]

Suzieb- Your cycle seems to have come round quickly again! I sincerely hope that this is the one!!  

Thanks for the good wishes and encouragement everyone.

L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi everyone,

I'm now back from Colorado and has taken me ages to catch up with whats been going on and how everyone is.
I got back home on sat night and has taken me until now to feel human again - not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow.

Suzie - when do you go to Brno? give me a ring if you fancy meeting up before you go.

JJ1 - great new about your FSH - hope you'll be cycling again really soon

Lou - Great news that you're our new 'mod'

Hi to everyone else - I will do proper personals soon

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

JJ1, that's excellent news on your FSH - it gives me hope too!  I've got an appointment with Daniel Elliott (who you recommended) on Thursday and I can't wait. I hope the time zooms round to your next appointment.

Great to have you as the moderator Lou.  You can double up as one of our lucky charms too!

Hope your first day back to work wasn't too traumatic Roo!  

Suzie, wishing you lots of luck with the IVF in Brno.  Does sound an amazing place.  When do you go?

No real news from me.  Thursday should be an interesting day though, what with the acupuncture and 5th date!

A big hello to Jovi, Rose, Emma, Di, Dottie (how was the skiing?), Bluebelle, Rachel, Katie, Ju, Kimberley, Holly, Jeanette, Zoopy, Mazz and Karen and lots of    and   

Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hey everyone, 

Just wanted to say a quick hi....have been a bit introspective last few days but still been checking on the postings!


Dottie/ Roo - how was your respective ski trips?  I go on Saturday....can't wait altho have just tried on ski pants and it aint a good look....bit tight!!!

JJ - amazing on your FSH....i didn't actually realise it can change so much.....heck I learn so much from this site! 

Suzie - exciting re. Brno IVF getting nearer! 

Lou - hello new mod !  Does that mean you'll tell us off for using naughty words and such like...! 

Laura - did you get to a decision point on the career dilemmas?

Rachel - how you doing?  I posted about us meeting up this last weekend but presume you missed it....let me know if you do fancy a Scotland meet...I'm away the next couple of weekends but it would be good to see you.....am jealous that can't be in London on friday night for the mini get together! 

Zoopy (oo how's pram man?!)

everyone else....Jovi, Rose, Emma, Bluebelle, Katie, Ju, Kimberley, Holly, Jeanette, Mazz and Karen .


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou hope that you and Ellis are soon feeling better.

I have hypnotherapy and acupuncture so always me think positively and now just waiting to see if ARGC will take me back and for my appt- will call them to see if they have a cancellation to try and bring appt forward.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Gosh there's so much going on.......only been away 5 days!
Had a lovely break but absolutely knackered (is that allowed Lou?? - great that you'll be with us!). Went with a newly single friend and her 2 boys (5 and 7)...good practice but tiring!!

Apologies in advance if I've missed anything...

JJ - so good to hear your FSH lowered - here's hoping you get a cancellation...are you going along on friday?
Felix - sorry to hear you cycle abandoned.  I wasn't aware FSH could fluctuate that much but let's hope the accupuncture helps - do let me know what you think...I quite fancy it.
Suzie - doesn't time fly when we measure our lives in menstrual cycles?? When are you off??
Emma - not caught up on all threads yet - did you go for the interview??

Off to read the rest of the board now...more later.

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hey all,

Hope everyone is ok.  Week has just been work really so nothing exciting to report, hopefully that might change for the weekend.

I have to laugh now but I was sooooo scared after that blinking earthquake last night, I was scared to open my eyes and in 10 minutes I'd convinced myself it was a poltergeist and ran round turning on the lights upstairs.  I was sooooo glad when it come on the news - I was scouring the internet by this point to see if anything had happened.  Something wierd happened a couple of weeks ago at home that spooked me, and before I knew what last night was I was terrified!  I'm silly  

Will catch up properly soon, I need to sort out dinner and have last nights shameless to look forward to.

Take care everyone


Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

I can't believe I missed it last night - I was tossing and turning all night and was awake more than I was asleep.

earthquakes are so rare in this country that i'm not surprised you were spooked, I'm sure i would have been.

Enjoy your dinner

roo x


----------



## winky77

Sorry you were spooked by the earthquake Jovi....I posted elsewhere that I was drunk in the hotel bar last night (at a conference at big country house hotel .....with its own ghosts!) ....the 5 of us that were still up when quake hit didn't register it at all whereas all the others who had gone to bed got woken up by it and apparently were all out in the corridors wondering what was going on......I got so much stick today about being too drunk to feel the earth move !!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jovi my friend was spooked too- her mum died recently and she thought she had come back to haunt her for not being a good enough daughter so she was relieved to hear about an earthquake.

My donor and his partner are staying tonight so a plesant evening
L x


----------



## aweeze

I hadn't gone to bed and was stood at the kitchen sink washing up Ellis's bottle when the whole unit moved aginst my body. I thought there was something wrong with me and vowed to get to bed earlier in the future! 

Am feeling very  tonight. I had my first night out since Ellis was born and it was the first night that someone other than me put him to bed. I took my Mum out for a curry for a mothers day present. We had a lovely meal and then a conversation ensued about how she would like Ellis to go to private school as she feels that it would instill a confidence to achieve that, in her eyes, me and my brother have lacked. She then started drawing comparisons between a friends children and how much more confident they have been. It wasn't meant as a criticism but I took it badly. I think I am a bit hormonal at the moment as well as being a bit down from having had several colds and because I'm preparing to wean E onto formula which is a big step for me as I fought so hard to succeed with breastfeeding. The evening ended up with Mum getting upset that I had taken it wrongly and me getting upset that by reacting to her comments, I had in turn upset her and then I got upset that her mothers day meal had been ruined and that my first night out had ended up like that. I just cried all the way home in the car.  I love my Mum - she's my best friend and I hate it when we upset each other. 

Sorry for the me post - just needed to get that off my chest! No doubt all will be fine tomorrow. 

Lou
X


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou,
Hope you're feeling a bit better this morning after a nights sleep.  
I know what you mean, we tend to take our frustrations out on those very close to us and vice versa.  Am sure your mum didn't mean to upset you, sometimes they don't realise just how fragile we can be, especially when it comes to children.  
They see their daughters being strong, having gone through so much, whereas sometimes all we need is a hug and for someone to say how well we're doing.  
My mum now holds off telling me anyone in the family is pregnant or getting married/met someone, due to a previous hormonal emotional outburst from me... It's better now that I've managed to discuss how I felt at the time and she does understand now.
I'm sure you'll feel much better once you've rang her and told her how much she means to you.  Explain how hard it was for you being your first night away from Ellis - she'll understand - she's done it too.
Take care big hugs  
Rachel x


----------



## marmite_lover

aweeze said:


> I love my Mum - she's my best friend and I hate it when we upset each other.


Big  for you Lou I would feel exactly the same. It's no wonder you felt a little emotional, especially with everything elese going on. Sorry you felt that your lovely meal was ruined, I'm sure your mum doesn't think that, I bet she's just sad that she feels she upset you. I hope you are feeling a little better today. I agree with Rachel, I would give her a quick call and then just put it all behind you xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Aw   Lou.

I'm sure the 3 of you will have a lovely lovely day tomorrow


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - I hope that you and your mum make it up, I remember going to the Baby Show in London with my donor's partner in 2002 we were at a boring conference in the adjacent centre and everyone thought that he was the father and I was pregnant!! Hope it come trues!! Have a good time Emma.

L x


----------



## Damelottie

It will JJ1 - it will xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Lou,

Hope you're feeling better today??  Big   
Have a wonderful Mothers Day (weekend)....spoil yourself!

Take care
Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Happy Mothers day to the mummies on the thread,Lou, Sam, Kimberely, Ju


- and hopefully many more to come next year!!
L x


----------



## aweeze

Thank you JJ1 - that is so sweet of you 

Had a good day yesterday at the Baby Show. Ellis was well admired and behaved beautifully. There was a company there that too prints of hands and feet with no mess and I have ordered a mug with his hand and foot on it - have to wait for a couple of weeks but sooo excited about it. I also bought a CD of nursery rhymes that are sung in both English and Spanish for us to do together. He loves it when I sing (probably the only one in the world that does ) and I would love for him to learn Spanish - it'll brush mine up too .

A friend of mine popped a mothers day card in through my letterbox today with a lovely message in it - I cried  Then when I got to Mum and Dad's, Mum had got me a card from Ellis and a Willow Tree Figurine (which I wanted) called "Child of my Heart" - I cried again . 

Feeling much better today though - even though I've cried, they are not sad tears - just hormonal but happy ones. Thank you all for your support. 

Kepping fingers crossed that there will be many more mummy's on here for next mothers day   

Lou
X


----------



## Damelottie

Aw glad you're having a lovely day Lou


----------



## Roo67

Lou  - made me   reading your post, what a thoughtful friend. glad you had a lovely day.

I've tried not to think of it too much this year - got a bit upset last year and was really hopeful that this year I would have been or nearly been a mum - Oh well theres always next year 

Kimberley and Ju and Sam hope you all had a good day.

Hoping for lots more new mums next year


Roo xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oooh I just got a message from an old flame of mine on ******** - I sent him one a week or so ago and didn't expect to hear anything.  He was lovely .... I was an   letting things end like they did.  It was a long time ago tho so must not start dwelling again!

Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Damelottie

Oooooh Jovi       . Throw something at him.

Have you got me added on ********? I'm emma enfield.

Roo - can you please send me your mob number again? My flipping phone broke and scrubbed all my contacts


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I'll try Emma though not quite sure what I am doing!  Can you throw things?  I've never used it before is it good fun?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I've got a mobile number now and an invitation for a drink & catch up!  I must not get carried away ... I must not get carried away ... I must not get carried away .... wonder if I've convinced myself yet!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose sorry you are having such a sad day, its still such early days and the anniversary on top of that    Probably not the best advice but have another chocolate.  Have you heard anything from him at all?  Take care xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Rose how confusing!  I also over analyse all the time, drive myself bonkers sometimes.  I try to remind myself that men think completely different to us and I just haven't got a clue.  Sorry I've got nothing useful to say, think I'd feel the same if I was in your position, it's hard to think about anything else isn't it?!  From what you have said I think you will get a reply from him, I'd forgotten you worked at the same company, must make it harder not to think about it


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose - men can be so confusing sometimes!  
I say sometimes - most of the time!  

It does do my nut in when they go round and round in circles - are they interested - are they not - do you get your hopes up - or not??
MEN!  a lot to answer for.

Well I've just had my first official IVF consult!  How exciting.  All the paper work is now signed sealed and delivered.  Hoping to have my first try June July time.  Will be slightly different as I can't take the pill before hand, owing to my factor v leiden blood problem.  But it all looks good.  Now have to book in for my AMH bloods, then it'll be all systems go.

So excited!  Haven't done anything yet!

Take care everyone - am flying back to Scotland this evening.
Be safe
Rachel x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies thanks so much for you good wishes it worked and ARGC have allowed me back through their doors!!  My donors partner and I saw Dr  at the clinic today (whom we call Mr Pessimistic as I suppose he is straight talking) but anyway they are willing to give me a go, which they wouldn't last year, so now waiting for AF to arrive!!!!! due around 19th March.  Which if all goes well would mean the baby would be here on 21st Dec ish!!! - I know they say to think positively!!!  I said to my donor's partner this morning I'd have to be organised for Xmas and Xmas shopping!!  now I know they say think positive but there is madness too- as I have wanted my Xmas baby for the last 3 years now on thei TTC business.

He said the cycle may end up being abandoned if lining is not thick enough and I have to bear it in mind. I'll have viagra, also agreed to me using vaginal pessaries and did say as it is nearer the organ may be better than systemic but not available or licensed in UK hence they don't prescribe.

I did ask about DE's and whether ARGC share care and look after the immune / monitoring side of things for women abroad, lining etc here but he said not anymore.

He also gave me separate prescriptions for 10 x 900 pens of Puregon but did say that things may change daily as we know- they would be £3600 there- cetrotide is £40  each there but I remember a chemist offering it for £28, and Gestone (now there is optimism from me expecting to get to the 2WW). So will start phoning around for the best deals as ARGC never usually give you a script to take out - bearing in mind I might end up with a fridge full of drugs if it is abandoned.

I also asked if they would put 3 embryos back even though I am 6 months off the 40 threshold but he said no, HFEA would previously allow it up to the clinicians discretion. 

Rose- Men can be so confusing, but I hope things go as you want.

Rachel- Fantastic new glad that you had your consult have got a plan in place now!!

Jovi- Hope that you are ok


Love to you all
L x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - that is fantastic news -    for a christmas baby. I think I would just cancel christmas, afterall you will have the best pressie ever  I do so hope that it works out for you this time.

Rachella - how exciting that you are about to start treatment - the next couple of months will fly by

Rose - how are you doing now - finished the choccies? any more contact with the ex?

Jovi - thanks for being my friend !! (********) any more news on the old flame?

sorry I've been a bit quiet of late - nothing happening with me, am just waiting for AF to arrive so can get bloods done and then recontact the lovely Stephan in Czech republic to set the IVF ball rolling.

Hi to everyone else

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - just catching up on posts!

JJ1 - fab news about your consultation today - I bet you are thrilled to be trying again. Wouldn't a xmas baby be lovely! What a beautiful present  

Roo - hope that your AF arrives very very soon and you can start on your journey towards IVF. I have heard a lot of good things about the reprofit clinic   Good luck with it all  

Rachella - I am pleased that you've had your first consultation - IVF in June? You haven't got long to wait - that time will fly by! Hope that you have a safe flight home tonight.

Jovigirl - any more news on your old flame - sounds really exciting! I didn't realise you lot were all on ******** - be good to have you as friends so if you don't mind PM me your name and I'll look you up!

Rose - anymore contact with your ex? It sounds like a very difficult situation to be in and must really get you down  . I agree with you both - men are so difficult to read, they never wear their heart on their sleeve so its really difficult to know what they are thinking most of the time  

Laura - how did the job interview go today? Will they tell you today if you've got the job? I hope the injections are going well and those follicles are growing nicely!

Not much news this end - 5 days into the 2ww! Got a bit of a dicky stomach today - theres a bug going round school so I'm taking it easy tonight. At first I thought 'I wonder if it could be morning sickness', then I realised it was way too early for that - what an idiot!  . I'm kind of seeing this cycle as a bit of a practice run and then if it doesn't work I hopefully won't be too disappointed!!

Take care everyone - good to read all your news

Katiexxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

JJ1 that sounds sooooo positive, really really hope that Christmas will be extra special this year!

Rachella that is very exciting!!

Rose, men are incredibly complex beings and they think us women are?! 

Katie, rest up, I've got EVERYTHING crossed!

Laura, how was the job interview How exciting!!

Jovi, keep us updated. 

I hope I haven't left anyone out! Such exciting news for some!!


----------



## dottiep

JJ & Rachel - good news all round!  One step nearer to the dream...
Congratulations
Dxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Hope you are all having a lovely evening - why is there nothing good on TV on Weds?!

JJ1 - fantastic news for you. I have everything crossed that this is the one....

Rose - hope you are OK and not getting too stressed about your ex. It's all so hard isn't it. I guess you need to find the right balance between being open to getting back together with him, but also moving on with your life and what you want, in case things don't work out that way. Good luck - and at least you have your holiday to enjoy!

Rachel - very exciting, glad the consult went well and you are on your way. 

Roo/Jovi/Katie - I'm on ******** too - PM me your names if you want to be friends  

Jovi - how are things with the ex flame - have you texted him yet?!

Roo - hope AF arrives soon so you can get the IVF ball rolling....

Katie - sorry about the dicky tummy, hope you feel better soon. 

Thanks everyone for the good wishes re the interview....I think it went well overall and I think they would offer it to me if I really wanted it. But I need to make a fairly big decision over the weekend and let them know on Monday if I do really want it before we go any further. So here's the thing - I love my current job because it's really hands on and I enjoy working with the designers and product managers and having really tangible input to the products we make. But there's not much of a career path and I'm currently underpaid and on a lower grade than I should be. The new job is a big promotion with great future prospects, but on the other hand it would mainly involve managing a team of people rather than doing hands on work myself...so I think the enjoyment factor would be less for me. Level of stress and travel is pretty much the same in each role (to be honest it's kind of up to me to manage that as all jobs here are stressful and involve travel!) so I can't differentiate there. It's basically a decision between a job I really enjoy at lower salary/fewer prospects, vs a job I prob won't enjoy as much but with promotion/pay rise and prospects. 

I think if I was already pregnant, I'd probably not even have gone to the interview as I would have been happy to stay in current role - and focus on being a mum. But because I'm not, and I don't know when/if I will be, I'm wondering if I should really go for the new role so I don't feel like I'm putting my life on hold. 

Very tricky....will have to try to come to some sort of conclusion over the next few days. Am working from home tomorrow (it's my birthday so shall be indulging in a lie in, a bit of light work, and then chocolate cake and tea with my mum and sister in the afternoon!) and Friday so at least I have a bit of time and space to think things through...

Anyway, enough about me....hope you are all well.....hello to everyone I've missed!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Wow, Laura - you've got a fair few decisions to make over the next few days. Bet you are glad to be working from home for the rest of the week?! Glad that your interview went well - sounds like they'd love to have you on their team but I suppose you've now got to work out whether or not it's the right move for you. I expect some of the other girls will be along soon to give some better advice but when it comes down to it ultimately it's you who has the make the decision in the end - Good Luck  . 

I hope you have a lovely birthday tommorrow- tea and cake sounds lovely - hopefully it will be chocolate cake!!!  

I have PM'd you my name re ******** - I'm aiming to get up to 50 friends!!

katiexx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 & Rachel great news from you both am pleased for you both, everything crossed!

Laura will PM you details, I don't know ******** very well still finding my way around.  Glad the interview went well, your few days at home seem to have come at the right time.  For me the enjoyment factor would play a big part in the decision, not taking the job is not putting life on hold if it is not right for you.  The time we spend at work has a massive influence on how we feel in ourselves.  That said I am not feeling very ambitious at the moment my mind is elsewhere!  You will make the right decision, just go with what feels right.

Hope you are feeling ok Rose, any news?

Crap at personals tonight sorry, so   everyone.

I am seeing my friend on Friday evening


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Laura   

xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ooh, very exciting re seeing man on Friday Jovi - I can't remember the last time I went on a date of any kind. I've just totally erased that bit of my life for now - can't cope with work, baby making and meeting men! 

I know what you mean about enjoyment factor being really important given how much time we spend at work, I suspect the right decision is prob to stay where I am. There's just this part of me that can't help feeling ambitious and thinking I should go for the promotion/pay rise (especially as that would be big help as a single mum...)

I was quite into ******** for a while and then it sort of slowed down, people weren't posting so much etc, but I still like it as a way of easily checking in with friends every now and then - especially people overseas

Katie - I don't have anywhere near 50 friends yet, about 30 I think. I look at other people with hundreds of friends and I wonder how they manage all that - I'd never keep up!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lauris a tough decision, I am in nursing so differnt but in a managerial position now as opposed to hands-on and why you came into the profession, but I do get job satisfaction from other ways- like seeing the staff in my teams, grow,develop, succeed and progress, become confident, publish their work, national conferences etc. You can influence improvements/changes but from a different prespective. Meeting targets/financial balance etc does nothing for me if I am honest, some are fundamenatlly based on enhancing pt care, most aren't. You become proud of your team when they win awards, as there aren't many thanks in the NHS from senior managers. Its a parent writing a letter or telling you how they have appreciated the care they received, saved their child's life etc etc.

I guess you could always give the post a go for 9 months ( then have mat leave at a higher rate of pay etc) and if you hated it you would have the experience behind you, as you are successful in your current role could you then ask to change back/voluntary demotion in the future if you really wanted to, saying that your circumstances/prioroties have changed (ie: baby/mummy) and you would like less responsibility, as many working mums do downsize/grade!! Would they ever give it to you as an acting role for a year?

What this TTC business has told me is for 4 years I have put my career on hold, and then I keep thinking I shouldn't aplpy for a new job as it wouldn't be fair if I was on mat leave in a few months (I could have had 4 children since starting out on this journey though!!) I also think I should buy another house, but wouldn't want to move and then get pregnant and need to move again- and find a job as wouldn't want to commute far - as I really don't think central London is a nice place to bring up children after the baby stage! After 21 years in London I think I've been here long enough!

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday tomorrow.



I don't mind Wed TV, soaps, (watched that awful Whistleblower programme about childcare on BBC1), Relocation, Grand Designs and then Gordon Ramsey.

Jovi- have I missed you have a date soon!!! 

Katie hope you feel better soon or it is morning sickness- hormones are odd things!!

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 I am meeting up with a guy I used to see in my early 20's!  

Laura that is sound advice from JJ1, I would not have thought about changing to another job after maternity leave if you were not happy wth it.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for the birthday bear JJ1 - very cute   And for the careers advice too - I am truly torn. I love working with my current team but I don't want some sort of misguided loyalty to get in the way of me taking a great opportunity for me...such a hard choice. But I am lucky to have choices I know, so I won't complain too much!

Katie - way too many of you on ******** - will find you via Jovi - you're not on her list yet - I guess she needs to accept you as a friend first. 

Jovi - you are easier to find! I have send you a friend invite...

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oooh I added Katie a while ago I can see her on my friend list


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, sounds like things are really moving forward.

JJ1, I love the positive attitude.  Go for it!  It's such good news that they've agreed to go ahead with your cycle.  Not long now!

Great news too Rachel that you're all ready to go!

Good news too about the interview Laura. It's always good to have choices isn't it?  I guess you've just got to try and think whether you would enjoy the job or not. As Jovi says it's not like you are stagnating by not taking the job.  Other jobs will turn up (if you're interested in changing jobs) and you've got to go with your gut reaction.  Hope you have a really special birthday tomorrow. 

Jovi, good to hear that the date's on Friday.  That should be an interesting catch up!!

Rose, I do hope you are feeling better.  Have you heard any more from your ex?  That is a very confusing message for him to send I must say.

So, Roo what's the next steps when AF arrives?  Do you send blood results to Stepan and then book your flights?!  It all sounds very exciting!

Katie, hope you are feeling lots better and the 2WW is going ok? It is a surreal experience isn't it?  Good idea to treat it as a learning experience but who knows, people have got first time lucky!  I do so hope that you will! 

Well, things are moving on with me - in a weird but good way.  I had my 2nd acupuncture session yesterday - my egg(s) got lightly poached under a heat lamp while I had a more 'dynamic' form of acupuncture to release my egg.  It did feel good and very relaxing.  I had thought to stop after this session though and restart in April (given that's my next try at IVF or the blood test 'entry exam'  ) but I was told that it was best to go through my full month's treatment to see how I reacted, so I decided to carry on.  It will be lean month this month moneywise as a result I must say!  Mind you Daniel Elliott isn't particularly expensive (£45 per session after first £60 session)  but it adds up if you're doing it every week.

My other news is date 5 and 6.  Both went really well and it sort of seems as if he is keen to try and conceive with me (which is kind of weird after we've only just recently met) but I guess my whole view of this business has changed immeasurably and where I might have been very wary in the past, I'm now open to possibilities (in a nice way!) and he does seem lovely.  Hopefully I am a good judge of character!  ...& there's always the IVF in April. 

Anyway, hope you are all having a great evening.  

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Lou and Ellis - love the balloons! 

Katie - I can't see you on Jovi's friends list - so I think you must have some sort of privacy setting on? Anyway, I should now appear on Jovi's friends list so you can invite me instead!

Felix - great news re the man....almost enough to convince me that I ought to put myself out there again in the world of dating...not quite sure yet though. Feel like I have so much on my plate at the moment that dating would be one thing too many...maybe soon...hope the acupuncture does the trick too - it all sounds very positive

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy birthday Laura!

 Have a lovely day! 

  

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thank you girls - lovely to get so many birthday wishes!

Actually slept through the night for 8 hours last night. I don't sleep well as a rule anyway, usually wake up at least once or twice a night and it's been worse lately as I've had so much on my mind. So feeling much better today after a good night's sleep. And looking forward to my birthday tea later  

Laura
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Laura - it lovely to meet you and the others on Friday - thanks so much for organising.  I am so sorry to hear that this cycle didn't work but pleased to hear you're already on with the next one - you will there hun.  I can see the benefits of both - I think you have to try and go with your gut instinct... sorry I'm no help at all  .  Hope you have a very happy birthday and are throughly spoilt.

Some1 - so sorry that it wasn't your turn either this month.  Take care of and go easy on yourself.  We'll all get there one day x

JJ1 - brilliant news that ARGC will let you go this cycle - I'm made up for you  

Rose - sorry that you're finding things hard at the moment - remember it is still very early days so it's natural to be up and down about things.  I'd have eaten the chocs too  

Rachel - brilliant news that all your paperwork is doen and your on your way - hope the next few weeks fly by for you

Katie - hope the 2ww isn't driving you mad yet.  I'm still keeping eveything crossed for you    

Jovi - how exciting to be meeting your friend Friday!  Has he changed much in his pics?  Hope you have a great time - make sure you tell us all about it!  How is Amber now?

Felix - really glad the dates went well.  I have to admit that my views on all this have changed considerably too.  You are both consenting adults and you both have to do what feels right for now.  It is very hard (and totally against my charactor) but I am trying so hard not to think too far in the future these days - god knows it rarely turns out how you think/plan anyway!  

Dottie - how did the basting go?  Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle     

Has anyone heard how Suzie is getting on??    

Hello to Roo, Lou, JU21, Emma, Hollysox, Bluebell, Adelphi and anyone I've missed xx


----------



## marmite_lover

I forgot to say... two bits of good news from me:

Firstly a very good FF finally got her long awaited BFP on Saturday - her and her DH had been trying for 13 years and she had already had two abandoned attempts at IVF.  I am just over the moon for her   

The other thing is my sister has just phoned and she is having a little girl  .  Her DH desperately wanted to a boy and they thought it was one so he is in shock a bit but I am over the moon - always fancied a lovely little niece


----------



## kylecat

Lovely news Karen about your friend and your sister! Hope you are well and things are still progressing nicely with your DP. 

url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]







[/url]

Happy birthday Laura - hope you like the virtual box of chocolates!! have you had a good day?

Katiexxx


----------



## Zoopy

Hi everyone  . So good to dip in and read all your news. Happy birthday Laura! Felix, the man situation sounds good. 

I've been a little quiet of late, withdrawn from the world a bit, as i've been struck with a wave of real sadness around my divorce, and confusion about my new relationship versus my baby plan. I'm thinking of everyone here, still, though. 

Sending positive vibes to all

Zoopy xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Zoopy,

Remember we are here for you - even if it's just to moan at! 
It must be a real emotional time for you, take care and remember to get some time for you.
Be safe
Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie

<img src=http://dl7.glitter-graphics.net/pub/947/947907z6mrx9pw2t.gif width=320 height=113 border=0>
glitter-graphics.com

Hope tea and cake was nice Laura xx


----------



## Roo67

Laura - Happy Birthday, hope you've had a great day and you enjoyed your tea and cakes

Karen and Zoopy - good to hear from you both


Just got a text from Suzie to say she is really bored over in Brno and has ET on Saturday morning. so fingers crossed for good news when she comes home.

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to the weekend

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Hope you've had a lovely birthday Laura & spoilt yourself rotten. 

Zoopy, sorry that you are having a difficult time.  

I've had a weird day as I'm starting to worry that starting a relationship might actually take me further away from my goal. Afterall I would have started on this path two years earlier (at least) if I'd not have met previous boyfriends and got distracted!   
Now I'm getting all confused by the idea that maybe I can have the man & the baby & its doing my head in. I'm sure you're right though Karen, that its best not to look too far ahead. I think I just need to keep in mind though that this time is about making sure I maximise my chances of getting my dream, not get caught up in romantic maybes and what ifs again!  Its all so confusing though isn't it?!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Morning all!

Thanks so much to everyone for the birthday wishes (and the virtual chocs Katie!). Had a lovely relaxing day yesterday - worked from home so not too stressful, managed to get out for a nice walk, and then tea with mum & sister. 

Zoopy - great to hear from you and sorry that things are quite difficult for you at the moment. Good luck and I hope you work it all out - remember we're all here if you want to have a bit of a virtual 'rant' 

Karen - v. exciting that you will have a niece soon - will this be the first one? My sister has her 20 week scan today for number 3...she won't find out the sex though - she already has a girl and a boy so won't make too much difference what this one is   We're all just hoping keeping our fingers crossed that this one doesn't have the same genetic syndrome the others do (which is what causes their hearing impairment/deafness) - but it's a 1 in 4 chance....

Felix - so hard isn't it? I think that's partly why I've given up on dating entirely - I'm so single minded now about baby plans that I don't want distractions. Every now and then I think maybe I should get back out and date, but then I remind myself how important this is to me and I decide to focus on the baby - at least for the rest of this year. If no luck then, I may re-consider....
Lots of luck to you - hope you manage to work things out with the new man without compromising the baby plans

Suzie - if you're reading, GOOD LUCK for tomorrow and safe trip home from Brno. Got everything crossed for you on the 2WW....

Have a happy Friday one and all - can't believe it's the weekend again - where does the time go?

Laura 
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ju - it is a revelation when you start delging and having scans etc. Some of the girls on here may have PCOS
there is a thread about it, 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0
I think one of the downsides with PCOS is that you can over respond to drugs easily if doing IVF more prone to OHSS, but I think you were going to do naural IUI's were you?

Take care and have a good weekend
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ju

Sorry to hear about the PCOS diagnosis. As JJ says, lots on the forum about this so I'm sure some of the other women will be able to offer advice. Sounds like it's not going to affect you too much anyway with the IUI which is good.

Take care
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Ju

It is a lot to take in. I sometimes go a bit quiet whilst I'm digesting things. I havent' dared to go and get my blood test results yet  . I would have thought it IS good news about the follicles though. They will just need to be careful with any meds you have. Good luck Ju  

I have Jovi, Roo, and Katie on my ******** but would love you all. I'm Emma Enfield

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls have you seen and heard of our Emma's promotion!! as a trainee mod - well done Emma
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132369.msg1972512;topicseen#msg1972512
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi ju - I'm afraid I can't help you with the PCO  - I really don't know much about it. It sounds like it won't be too much of a problem and if you ever have a medicated cycle, they will just monitor you more closely. It may also increase your chances of conceiving of you have more follicles

Hope little G is ok and still enjoying thomas the tank engine!  

Katiexx


----------



## Bella_donna

Hello everyone,

I wanted to introduce myself as I've been reading your messages while mulling everything over and thought it was time I said Hello to you all  

I haven't decided whether to proceed with DC but it's definitely an option and I'm so pleased there are other single girls out there having the same feelings, thoughts and emotions! I thought I was going a litle bit mad!  

To give you a bit of background, I've wanted to be a mother for about a hundred years and despite one long term relationship a long time ago now I've only met unsuitable man after unsuitable man! Mr Right is still in hiding. I know he's out there somewhere - I'm just realising I'm probably going to meet him later in life. Taht's fine, but it's unlikely to be in "time"!

And on the subject of time...I decided in my secret desperation last year that I'd do all I could to fight the "time factor" by trying to freeze some eggs. I went through the first stage of IVF to find out just before egg collection that it hadn't worked   and that's when I was told I've got less eggs than most people and "time" really isn't on my side 

So by trying to stop the worry I've really given myself something to worry about. Now I'm waking up in a blind panic every morning, thinking about it ALL of the time. I am totally exhausted by man-hunting and really can't face any more blind dates, speed-dating or internet-dating!! No one can accuse me of not trying    I'll happily risk waiting for the man, just not the baby!

Anyway that's me, I'm really forward to getting to know all of you 

Bye for now,

Mellabella


----------



## Roo67

Hi Mellabella and welcome, glad you've found us.

You've made a great decision to come and join us and you'll get loads of support and discussion from everyone here.

Sorry to hear of your problems freezing your eggs - most of us on here started off with DIUI and some have moved onto IVF.
I think we all wanted the love, marriage and then babies but for one reason or another never did find Mr Right in time.

Roo xx


----------



## Bella_donna

Hi Roo,

Thanks so much for your message.

I'm over the moon to find you all on here. It's a relief and a revelation. It's also an education as I've realised from reading the forum that even if I take this step and make this big decision to go it alone, it's by no means plain sailing. I know that sounds daft but it would be easy to just think, "Great, that's it then, I'm going to be pregnant in a few months" when it's obviously not that simple  

I admire everyone's tenacity. All of you are hugely inspiring.

M x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Mellabella - nice to 'talk' to you again!! Glad you are finding this website so helpful. I can honestly say I don't know what I would have done without it over the last few months! Looking forward to our meet up in Winchester  . let me know if you need anymore info about the Wessex. 

Laura - how did today go? Did you manage to make a decision about the job?

Katiexx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Mellabella & welcome to our world!!
As you can see there are people at all stages of the journey on this site so there is always someone who can empathise with you.  It is indeed a brave thing to be doing & I certainly have the odd wobble but everyone on here is so positive & inspirational.
Good luck with everything!
Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Mellabella welcome to the thread I'm sure that you'll find lots of support on here from the girls.

Laura how was decision day about the job?

Take care
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Evening all!

Only just got in - been a long day at work today. I even left early to get a good early start then got stuck in traffic for nearly an hour thanks to a fallen tree....

Quick update on job decision - decided I woudn't pursue the promotion option and told the recruiting manager this morning. Basically just said at this particular time in my life I couldn't give the 110% he needs for the role - he was really very understanding. Of course I feel a bit sad that I've passed up significant promotion/pay rise, but mostly I just feel relieved. It so wasn't the right thing for me at the moment - I don't know why it took so much pain and stress to get to that point but at least I got there in the end! Have decided to put all thoughts of job promotion/change etc out of my head until the end of the year. If I'm not pregnant by then, well I'll reconsider. But for now I just really need to focus on tx - and I wouldn't have been able to do that in a new role where I would have had to give my all to work. 

Mellabella - hello officially! Glad you posted and look forward to meeting up in Winchester soon

Right, better get some tea, am starving...
hope you're all well and having a good evening
Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello and welcome to the site Mellabella.  i think all of us here have been in your situation, probably why we all get on as we've gotthe one common goal.  I think this site is fab, have belonged to others, but never found them as welcoming as this one!  Good luck with which ever path you choose, we're all here to ride the waves of emotion with you....  And I think we all may be a bit   as that's the best way to be sometimes - it helps!  well its helping me.... LOL.
Laura, that must've been a tough decision for you, I went through similar last year, gave up promotion in order to pursue a change of career.  As I'm in the Navy, if I'd taken the promotion it would have meant more sea time, this new postion means my sea going days are over, so will be able to care for little one, when they arrive.  It was a hard decision as the promotion would have been good for me, but am so glad now that I didn't go for it and started down the new career path, I feel so much more in control of my future.  Good luck.

Hello everyone else!
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Mellebella - welcome!! I'm pretty new to and joining this group has been fabulous! They are a wonderful group!!!

JU- I have PCOS myself, had a diagnosis about 7 ish years ago. Please feel free to PM me with any questions, I've been poked and prodded quite a bit over the years  

I think Lou is right, a LOT of women are diagnosed when they have a few cysts, but don't have the syndrome. Dr's use the phrase PCOS when a lot is PCO. I know many many women who've had babies even with the most severe PCOS and there is a lot of good research. I see a specialist in PCOS who has been so wonderfully understanding and reassuring. My GP's in the practice kept saying "well loads of women have PCOS and they don't have the issues you do" what they didn't get is that LOADS of ladies have cysts, the full syndrome is much more rare and does create other side effects they weren't recognizing, thinks like pains (cysts), achne, weight gain, dryness, oily skin, fatigue etc. Interestingly one of my best friends is a GP and she looks back now (first I was diagnosed then she was a couple of years later) and is so cross with herself at the little support she gave her patients suffering from it. 
Anyways, any questions feel free to PM!


----------



## Zoopy

Hi Mellabella, welcome to the single girls board! I hope it becomes as much of a relief and support to you as it has been to me. My experience matches yours almost exactly, and I'm still considering options too. Reserve is apparently low, time is very much running out, and i've been told to get on with it pronto. I was advised against freezing eggs as they would unlikely be good enough. If I can be of any help let me know. 

Ju, I just read your mails. I'm ok thank you. It's been a bit challenging recently, what with a good friend suggesting my potential co-parent was 'unreliable and all over the place' and then meeting a new chap. Both things have thrown me a bit. Having a baby is still the most important thing of course. Sorry to hear about the PCOS. I'm afraid I don't know anything about it, other than I do know two girls who've had it and both had babies no bother. Follicles sounds good. 

Laura, a huge congratulations for not taking the promotion. Sounds to me as though you're looking after yourself and have your priorities very straight. I'm relieved for you!

Hi Dottie, hi JJ, Rachella, Some1, Katie, Lou and to everyone else . I hope you're all doing ok. I read your news regularly. Emma, that's cool about being a trainee moderator. 

Zoop

xx

ps, i have an appointment at St Thomas's on April 3 to get an NHS opinion on my dismal test results. Doctor kindly referred me.


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Zoopy - so glad you were able to get an appointment re your test results. I hope you hear something positive and are able to move quickly with your treatments. I don't know if you saw the baby race, but one of the women on it was told she had a very low reserve and was told she had "no time to wait" she waited well over a year, met someone and got pregnant very very easily. I obviously don't know your history, but I just wanted to share a positive story. Best wishes!


----------



## Zoopy

Thank you Bluebelle. That's really heartening to hear. I'm going through a spell of absolute fear and pressure about it all at the mo. I'm feeling guilty for not having done something already, and worried that I may have missed out completely. so it's great to hear a good story like that. Thank you  xx


----------



## dottiep

Laura - congratulations on your decision.  Very sensible & brave but not an easy one to arrive at!
Take care
Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks so much all for the support re job decision - before, during and after  
I just feel so relieved and much happier about everything - all the stress was worth it in a way as it's really helped me get clear about my priorities. Personal life and baby are definitely coming first for now....so do remind me of that if I start going on about work again (I need constant help to keep up the work-life balance!)

Zoopy - great news that you have an appointment to discuss your test results. Try not to worry too much (easier said than done ) - you are already doing something about it by going to the appt...

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone!!  I've just finally caught up with the postings and where everyone is at - Laura - well done on job decision - not easy one - big welcome to Mellabella - you won't look back now you've found the most supportive group I've ever come across.      


So I've made a decision not to do IUI at Easter (which was my first opportunity post tests etc).  I feel quite relieved.....was procrastinating about filling in the forms, phoning clinic etc so that tells me something.  Also really feel I need to lose more weight to give myself a better chance.  And yes have to admit that part of the decision is to do with meeting he who shall be known as 'ski-man' on the holiday last week.    What can I say?!?  I have been single for best part of last 10 years....yes 10years!!!.....and then just when I finally accept it I meet a man who bowls me over, and doesn't run a mile when I tell him my TTC plans!??!?  I met him for coffee yesterday and spark is still there big time even tho back on home territory. We are meeting tomorrow night and have agree to talk some more about the baby stuff. It's such a big part of my life I have to be open about it and make sure he understands how important it is to me.....and that he can't say supportive things or things about being involved if he doesn't absolutely 100% mean what he says.    So the only eggs getting any attention at Easter will be chocolate ones   but I will go for IUI 4 weeks after that unless I am giving it a natural go with ski-man - oh my gawd it freaks me out just to type this as a possibility !!??!  

So today I got my hormone results back from first few days of last cycle - GP said normal but was wondering if any gurus    on here could elaborate ?!  Or point me in right direction to get more info.  Results were as follows:  FSH 7.4  LH - 2.1  Prolactin - 280 oestridol - 71.  any help much appreciated....
xxxD


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,


Well AF turned up yesterday so rang docs to get bloods taken, but are fully booked all week !!, so decided to be a bit cheeky and get them done at work (Docs don't have contract with my hosp), 3 people tried and couldn't find a vein - feel like a pin cushion  Will try and find an expert tomorrow !

Didi - can't help with prolactin i'm afraid (can look up tomorrow if no-one else knows)
FSH - 3.3-11.3
LH - 2.3 - 10.7
Oest - 37 - 650
LH is slighty low but I don't think it is anything to worry about, as you can see FSH and Oest are within the normal ranges.

Great news about ski-man, hope tomorrow night goes ok 

I'm feeling really jealous about all these dates that you're all having - but if i don't go anywhere or look on dating sites I've got no-opne to blame but myself !!

Hi to everyone 

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Didi good news about ski man!! and the dating!!!  Your bloods look fine to me.
L x


----------



## Bella_donna

Wow! Thanks for all your welcome messages. I certainly feel very welcome!  

Apologies for the delay in posting a reply. I'm rushing around like a headless chicken trying to get everything done before my hols (taking my little brother to US on Friday) and my boss is making me do lots of prep for a meeting on Friday that he's making me attend...4 hours before my flight!!  

Zoopy - sorry to hear you've also got a low reserve. I wanted to share some words with you from the Doctor I saw (I often see her on the Baby Race and other programmes). She said that having all of these tests done is such a new thing that actually it may not tell us anything. What she meant was, for all we know women could have had low reserves for years and conceived with no problems but we never would have known about it because they were never tested. She also pointed out that it only takes one egg. Kind of obvious, but something I like to cling on to  

Everyone else - I hope you're having a good week!

I'm not sure if this is a useful comment or not and I really don't know much about it but I did notice that PCOS was being discussed. Apologies if everyone already knows this but there are 3 celebrities I have read about (one very famous one indeed - not sure if we're allowed to mention names on here) that have PCOS and they have 7 children between them! Don't know if that helps at all?

So plesased I found this forum    I'll be seeing my GP on the 24th to see if she'll do my tests (it's a year since I tried the egg freezing at MFS). I think this could be the decider for me if things have deteriorated...

Anyway, better get on with the packing! 

Good luck everyone for the coming two weeks!

Mel


----------



## Zoopy

Thanks Mel. Let us know how you get on at the doctors. Happy hols xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Ju, glad things are all working out for you. Any progress on choosing a donor?!

Mel - have a fantastic holiday - where in the US are you off to? Me and my sister did a road trip (very Thelma and Louise!!) around California/Arizona last year and loved it...

Roo - hope you got your bloods sorted and all is going OK

Di - SO exciting re ski man. Really hoping it all works out for you.....

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the week?!

I am completely exhausted. I've been running a big workshop in London this week - strategically important for us and also big cost investment so lots of pressure to make it a success. All of which would be no problem normally, but I've also had to fit in visits to LWC on Tues and today for scans and my IUI is tomorrow afternoon. Why is my life always so hectic and complicated?! Really hoping the next 2 weeks are a bit quieter to give me a good chance of being 3rd time lucky....

Right, got to write up all the flip charts this eve before I forget what it all means, so on with the work (on the plus side I am staying in swanky hotel in Covent Garden and about to order yummy room service from Asia de Cuba so it's not all bad!!)

Have a good evening everyone...
Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Laura - managed to get bloods done today, but not good FSH 23.4 !! waiting for Stepan from Reprofit to get back to me to see what this means.

Good luck for tomorrow - hope all goes well.

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Roo - let us know what he says hun  .

Got your pm - are you free over Easter anytime. I could come to you xxxx


----------



## kylecat

hey girls - just a quick post on this thread - I am trying to catch up with everyone's news! the OFSTED inspection team have now left our school but it was a really hectic couple of days. In fact things have been really busy at work for about 2/3 weeks now. I am working most evening and sometimes saturday and sunday afternoons   However things should now calm down for a while which is good. We are being given donuts at breaktime tommorrow as a reward! Thats about the most you can expect as a teacher as there isn't a lot of money in schools!!!  

Laura - your swanky hotel sounds really lovely as well as the tasty room service - beats a bag of asda donuts anyday!!  

Emma - how are things at the mo? Any more dates with the new chappie?

Jovi and didi - how are things going with your love interests!!? the ski man sounds delightful didi - it also sounds like he really likes you - you lucky thing  

Ju - glad your diagnosis is nowhere near as complex as PCOS - I have written you a personal on the 2ww thread. Really looking forward to catching up in winchester at the end of the month!

Mel - have a fab time on holiday  

Hi also to everyone else - dottie, bluebelle, some1, mazz, zoopy, roo, JJ1, Lou, rachella, karen, suzie, hollysox, kimberley, felix and rose39

Love katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma- another lovely photo of gorgeous Ms Lottie!! is she an honorary mod!

Katie well done for surviving the Ofsted and enjoy the well deserved donuts.

JU- Great news about the PCO business- so when are you cycling

My new 4th IVF start day tomorrow!! bloods done today, to be redone tomorrow at 0730 (the start of the clinic shattering regime and no lie in until trigger day!!)

Hi to everyone!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

OMG!!! GO JJ1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease let it be your turn


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh brilliant news JJ1!  Wishing you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

JJ1 THAT IS BRILLIANT!!!! EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emma, Lottie is adorable! 

Katie - I am sure you feel such relief, well done for getting through it! 

Roo and Mel good luck!


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 - Good luck have everything crossed for you!

Good luck to Laura too and everyone else either on 2WW or just about to start!
Rachel x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - Good luck for this cycle and I really hope this is the one for you 

      

Not heard back from Stepan yet    Emma - I've got no plans for Easter so would be great to see you.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That's great news JJ1 - good luck and looking forward to seeing you over on the 2WW thread!

Roo - sorry to hear about the FSH. Hope you hear back from Stepan soon and it's good news...

Katie - glad you survived Ofsted OK - enjoy the doughnuts! (we have doughnut day on the last Friday of every month - although I'm so rarely in the office I always seem to miss it!)

Hope you're all well. Off to the weekend thread soon - can't believe another Friday has come round so quickly,
Laura
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi everyone

JJ1 - I am soooo pleased for you.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle     . Don't envy you the early starts  

Didi & Jovi - how exciting to hear about your dates   .  Please keep us updated!

Roo - sorry to hear about your test results.  I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry until you hear back from Stefan.  For what its worth I was reading the other day on the over 40's board about a lady who reduced her FSH from 44.5 to 3!

Laura - I'm really glad you have made a decision.  For what its worth I think you have done the right thing.  We spend too much time at work to be stressed and unhappy - especially as soon you will have much more important things to worry about   

Katie - glad Ofsted went ok.  Still keeping everythung crossed that you will be our first BFP of 2008   

Emma - contratulations on your mod status.  Do we have to be nice to you now?   Only kidding, I think you'll make a fab moderator x  That is a gorgeous picture of Lottie btw  

Meellabella - welcome to  the group hun  

Hi to Bluebell, JU21, Rachella, Lou, some1 and everyone else x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, 
just heard back from Stepan - not good news gives me a 1-2% chance of success with high doses of drugs so will probably need to use donor eggs too.  
On the positive side 60% chance with double donation
I'll have a look on the over 40's thread Karen and see how she reduced her FSH dramatically.

More later

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

JJ - great news....good luck with everything!
Roo- sorry to hear your news but the double donation stats sound amazing.....sometimes I wonder why I don't just go straight to that!

Take care all
Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo sorry it wasn't great news from Stephan, I have to agree with Dottie though the double donation stats are fantastic.  It must be a lot to take in, we're all here for you xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi roo - sorry to hear that the doctor couldn't be of more help about your blood results. However as the other girls have said, the statistics with donor eggs are extremely promising. However as Jovi has said it is a very hard decision to make either way, good luck with everything

JJ1 - great news that you are well underway for your IVF cycle - how are the early morning blood tests going  

Katiexx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Roo  . You've had a lot to take it hun. Get yaself on that waiting list though while you're thinking about it all xxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo- So sorry to hear about your disappointment, please try and not get too disillusioned, and stats are stats but someone in the that hundred women will be the the 1-2 who will be holding their baby and why could not that be you!! I have been given stats of 0-5% at one clinic and haven't asked at my current clinic. I would have given up ages ago after my first cycle if I had listened to clinics, but you need to believe in yourself and go for it. My friend's neighbour has a baby aged 50 after 30 IVF's.  We also had a mum on the ward recently who was 53 with one year old twins. I am not adverse to the DE idea either.

Well I kicked off today and had my bloods redone by my donors partner (much less traumatic than the clinic doing them), baseline scan and the ovaries were quiet so got the call this afternoon about 5 30 pm to inject now- my donors partner did it for me- then we discovered that we had left a bag of with my Puregon dose, sharps bins and my IVF consent forms  in the local supermarket this morning!! It was still there this evening- and worth 300 pounds and no use to anyone else! Fortunately I had other doses in the houseand we did get it back later.

Headaches+++ not sure if it was the puregon or viagra!
Heading to bed to sleep as have to be up for bloods at 830 (there is no lie in or day off now !!)my donor's partner will take my bloods for me in the morning after his night so I don't have ot queue in the morning.
Have a good night
L x

The Lister are a place who don't get too hung up on FSH and single friendly so might be worth a call.


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, I know a really good acupuncturist although I think we discussed it and you probably know the same one.

Lou - hope that you begin to feel better soon.  We all feel down sometimes and perhaps it's just a natural part of getting your hormones back to normal.  I hope so.    

JJ1 - good luck with starting up again.  This time is your time, I'm sure.

Katie - aren't you about to test?  Good luck with it, if I've got that right.  I really hope that you'll be able to move on to the next stage and hand us down advice about being pg shortly.

Sorry, I can't do any more personals - tiredness came over me in a huge wave and I'm trying to get as much sleep as possible this 2ww - just couldn't resist trying to catch up with a few more posts .

lots of love to everyone mentioned and those I've missed.

Suzie
xxxxx

love
Suzie


----------



## Roo67

Hi girls,

Thanks for all your messages of support - you know how much they mean.
Still not fully taken in what the results mean as yet - got another email from Stepan agreeing with my suggestion to test again next month. There is an 8 month waiting list for donor eggs at reprofit, will probably get put on the list while I decide what to do. I don't want to give up just yet on having my own genetic child, have talked about it before and thought it wouldn't bother me but now I have to seriously think about it I'm not sure.

To top it all off went out for lunch today with a friend who told me she is pregnant - only been tryiong a couple of months - I'm pleased for her as she has wanted another for about 4 years but her husband wasn't keen until now.

Thanks for the pm JJ1 - I might just do that. Hope alls well with bloods - don't envy you with daily bloods, 
Suzie - might give our friendly acupuncturist a call ( if I can find her number !) see you wednesday  - need to hear all about stepan etc
Emma - will be great to see you next weekend, what do you fancy doing?

love to everyone else - should be finishing my assignment but keep getting sidetracked ! 

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, let me know if you can't find her number.  I'm sure to have it somewhere.  You might want to consider the dreaded chinese herbs too, if you can stand the smell .  Hope you get what you really want.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Roo, sorry to hear about your FSH results.   It really is a pain how these things can knock us sideways.  Since my tests, I've heard lots of good things about acupuncture and it is lovely and relaxing I must say.  I'd say definitely get yourself on the waiting list for DE and then that is a fallback if necessary.  Stress does apparently affect it too so there's a great excuse to try and take it easy on yourself.   Thinking of you.

JJ1, hope all is going well with you and the IVF.  Very exciting!!

Love the pics of your little ones Suzie.  That's fantastic you can get a picture.  

Lou,   that you are feeling down.  It sounds like the video will really perk you up though.  What a lovely idea!

Lots of love and hugs to everyone,

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Roo,

I can completely identify with you on the double donor thing.... I have spent a lot of time soul searching in an attempt to identify how I would feel about gong that route.  Like you I would obviously prefer to have a child using my own eggs so am having one go at IVF this way but am looking into DE as the next resort. I believe that the clinics in spain only have a wait of a few weeks - probably more expensive than Reprofit but time is really not on my side.
In the meantime you may as well put your name on a waiting list while you consider your options.... thinking of you.

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies thanks for you kind wishes, today is day 2 for stimming I have posted on the IVF bit of the board with Suzie and co

Lou- So sorry to hear that you are having a down spell hun, I think what you say about people's novelty soon diminishing is very true listening to friends, and you have to make the effort to go out and to all the mother and baby groups etc.  I would speak to your HV in case she has any ideas, but never forget you are a fantastic and very special mummy and I've always said that inspiration to so many of us on here.
Where can we see Ellis film if it is too big for the albums?

Roo - I also considered donor eggs in Spain as my back up if the clinic said I couldn't try one last time (they told me last time one time max and then DE and that was before my lining issue was discovered) and I looked into IM and IVI Barcelona and Ceram all have waiting lists that much shorter than that, I know spain is a bit more expensive, not sure about Greece/Poland and Kiev (sarah on here went to Kiev).  I have their application forms already for Spain and if you email them they reply the next day with forms etc.

I thought that about the double donataion thing and knowing that the baby would be genetically my sperm donor's child but it was so nice to hear suzie say that she felt no different and they were her embryos.

Take care
L


----------



## suzie.b

Hi girls

Just to mention, there are other clinics in Brno, CZ which are slightly more expensive than Reprofit and have a shorter waiting list for egg donors.  I was certainly considering one myself before Reprofit came up with the cancellation for me.  I did like Reprofit - Stepan, the gynaecologist who deals with foreign ladies, gave me a hug after the transfer and told me "get pregnant".  I told him that I was trying to.  There's a nice informal atmosphere there which is why I thought I'd rather return there this last time rather than try somewhere else.

Also, I do like Brno.

I do feel that they are my embies, not just in a mild way, but in a really strong possessive kind of way - they are MINE - my babies.     It's weird to have such strong feelings about something only a few cells big, but nice at the same time. 

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Lou - just wanted to say that the video you have made about Ellis sounds lovely  . I hope that you can figure out a way to download it so we can see it! Hope you are feeling a little brighter this week,

Katiexx

Hi to everyone else - hope we are enjoying our evenings! I have NO school work to do tonight for the first time in ages so I am catching up on everyone's posts!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

Sorry for lack of personals lately, been feeling a little fragile and lost for words IYKWIM

Well, what a disaster I had this week.  Decided to colour my hair brown, its almost bloody black!!!!  I bought 3 lighter colours to try to put it right but none of them worked on the strand test    So scouring the internet for remedies I tried a horrid tar kind of shampoo, lemon juice, soap, shampoo and bi-carb, finally a paste made of conditioner and lemon  juice, caked onto hair, blowdried and left for an hour, rinsed in lemon juice all to no avail I still look like a goth!!!  Was up until 1am trying to put it right.  All this the night before my date, I was mortified!  I don't think I am particularly vain but I do like my hair to look nice.  I kept the lighting low    so he didn't notice until I mentioned it - either that or he was being polite    I have an appointment at the hairdressers tomorrow to lighten it, am a little worried it will ruin the condition with it being so long, my other option is wait for it to fade but I don't think I can stand it, oh well have 24 hours to change my mind.  Everyone else thinks it looks nice but i'm still not sure.


Right, better get ready for work  

Will catch up properly later, have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Jovi you poor soul I am sure that the hairdresser can put it right.  I dye mine to cover the grey roots and it was buidling up darker and darker (and nearly black) and the hairdresser cleansed/stripped it and then recoloured with the lighter shade of brown it and it was fine, she did say with dyeing it regularly it builds up and then can look dull so stripping it is recommended every few years.  
Hope that the dating is going well- do tell !!!

Love L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks JJ1, that's so reassuring - was worried it would wreck my hair.  One salon I rang said they have to use bleach, but the one I am going to says they have different things.

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Jovi

Hope that you either get used to your hair colour - if everyone else says it looks nice, maybe they're right  - or manage to find a way at the hairdressers to change it to something you do like.  It's awful when hair colour isn't right, isn't it?

JJ1 - like you, I colour mine to hide the white - I've gone snow white at the front (half a head) and mixed at the back.

Katie - I bet it didn't last, not having any school work.  Hope you had a good night while it lasted.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi girls, what's the advice you've been given for time in between treatments?  My clinic leaves 3 months between treatments for emotional, psychological and I expect financial reasons.  Give time for the body and mind to recover.  What's your clinics protocol?  Must I totally can see where they are coming from and 3 months seems a good time to Wait.


jovi, have heard that head and shoulders and such like shampoos are good for reducing hair colouring.  I suspect if the salon does use bleach it will only be enough to lift it.  the products they use can help restore the hairs condition.  saying that if everyone else says it looks fine - can you leave it?  Or is it doing your head in?


Take care
Rachel


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel When I was at the Bridge they let you IVF cycle straight away again on the next AF. 

I got pregnant on my first cycle and then m/c at 7 weeks 6 days and had an ERPC 2 weeks later they said that I could cycle again after AF, so 6 weeks later I was cycling again.  It was a disaster as the eggs were all immature when collected so nothing for ET- then I came crashing down I think I was not emotionally ready to cycle, even the night before the cycle I had a session with the counsellor. I hadn't got over the first cycle and result really but just wanted to have my baby back.
I then asked the clinic at the follow up appt why they let me cycle so soon, as I realised many other people were told to wait 3 months, and the Dr told me because I asked to....

I moved clinics and voluntarily took 4 months off, had a holiday and some fun and then started on track again last

I really don't know if I had had a negative cycle whether it is different to a m/c cycle and waitnig, nbut also I think having time to let your hormones settle down helps.
Good Luck- hopefully you won't need time to recover and get a BFP on the first cycle.

Jovi hope the hair is looking fab!
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Everyone,

Well, I am still very dark brown!  I am very grateful that the salon was honest, they couldn't be sure that it wouldn't damage the condition so I had a cut and blow dry instead, I do love having my hair done. They used a clarifying shampoo & I have also bought some, it has definately toned it down, only a fraction but I think in a month it will be the colour I wanted, they do fade quite quickly (fingers crossed).  Rachel will definate try head and shoulders thanks for the tip - I will try anything!  It looks better with make up but I don't like wearing a full face of it all the time.  Am pleased with the cut and it feel lovely so will have to touch it instead of look at it  

JJ1 hope you're feeling ok hun, you are so brave with the injections!  I suppose its a case of needs must but I think I'd need help.  Hope you have a lovely Easter and get plenty of rest.

Right, I need to get my butt in gear, need a quick tidy and have to get myself ready as lovely man is coming round later  

Take care everyone, love all round xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Jovi - glad you are feeling better about the hair. I've never dyed mine - too scared how it might turn out - I think red is quite difficult to colour anyway...

Rachel - my friend who had IVF did 3 cycles back to back but the 2nd two were frozen embryo transfer not full IVF. She got lots of eggs on her first cycle, so she was lucky enough to have about 12 frozen I think. So she did 2 months of frozen, got pregnant on the 2nd frozen and is now around 20 weeks I think. She's in Singapore though - maybe the clinics there have different protocols.

I haven't started IVF yet but if I do, I think I'd want to try again as soon as possible so as not to waste time, but equally I think I would take the clinic's advice - as JJ's experience shows, it looks like you need to give your body time to recover and produce healthy eggs again....

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Jovi, a touch of blusher is normally enough to give the make up look if you don't want to wear it all the time - I don't like to.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## some1

Just wanted to say a quick hello as I feel that I am being a bit of a crap FFer at the moment    Have been reading but not posting very much.

Hello and welcome to all the newbies - Mellabella, JennyA, Newgirlintown, Tommie, Tillie, Esperanza and Myownhannah - glad you found us  

Have spoken to my clinic and decided to go for DIUI number 5 with scans/Clomid/HCG on the cycle after next hopefully

Some1

xx


----------



## suzie.b

Some1, good luck with your next IUI - hope it works for you.  Don't worry about not posting much - it's sometimes hard, isn't it?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1 really home the drugs make a difference for you- when are you hoping to start?
L x


----------



## winky77

Suzie - I spotted from your ticker that you've a BFP !!!  I am sure it is posted on another thread but I just wanted to say a big congrats!!!!!     I am so pleased for you and for all of us on the site too.  It is long overdue to have a BFP on this site!!! 

Some1 and Ju...nice to hear from you both.  I've also been dipping in and out too.  I think that's the beauty of this site that we can all do that and everyone understands. Whereas my mainstream friends who are not going through the same journey don't always understand why I sometimes want to talk my head off about TTC and at other times I just can't even deal with the subject!  

JJ - sorry about your FSH result.  Could it be just a one off blip?  If I remember right from other postings it seems to be one of the results that changes so much from month to month.  The others have been giving lots of good advice on things to do to lower it too and you always impress me with your level of knowledge on all things TTC so I have no doubt you'll be doing everything you can. sending   . 

Jovi - glad your hair is settling down!!!  I had a similar thing a few weeks ago.  I do tend to be quite multi coloured hair wise with reds and dark blondes added to my natural dark brown (and grey of course).  However, my hairdresser persuaded me to try this new technique called quads where they literally but big blocks of colour in sections - the idea being as your hair moves the colour show through from underneath.  Well, it looked great from the front but there were two big patches on the back..one of which had gone bright pink and the other a very light blonde !  It looked like someone had thrown paint at me!  The hairdressers were very good about it and said if I still wasn't happy with it in a few days I could go back.  But I was then in a mad work frenzy before I went skiing and didn't have time. But when I got back from skiing (no problems finding me in the snow with that hair!)  I still wasn't happy with it so I went back and they re-did the back 3 weeks after the original colour and didn't charge me! 

Anyway ladies....I must crack on with some work now....but maybe just read some of the other posts first! 

xxxx


----------



## Felix42

Hello there Some1, good to hear from you. Completely agree with the others it sometimes suits just to read, pop in occassionally on here and everyone understands. 

Good to hear you're going to go for another IUI. Fingers crossed it'll be the one. What would the dice say? (I love your approach on that one!)

Didi, that's good your hairdressers didn't charge you again to get the back bits recoloured. Sounds an interesting combo though & great for skiing!

Hello to everyone else - I'm on Day 4 of my canal holiday & its stopped snowing today. Looks bright but chilly. 

Love, hugs & ^fairy dust^
F xx

Ps Suzie, how are you feeling hun? Is it sinking in?


----------



## charlottesweb

Hi ladies

I hope I am not too late to join you. I just found this "single women" section and can't believe I haven't posted here before. 

I know several of you (Suzie, Roo, Emma) from the Reprofit single girls thread but it would be really nice to come on here from time to time.

I was TTC naturally for a couple of years with my ex and we split up in May 2007. I was gutted as I felt that my chances of having children were over. I found Fertility Friends by accident and suddenly realised that I could get pregnant on my own. It took me ages to get used to the idea but once I did, it all seemed to flow smoothly. I decided on donor eggs as my ex and I had already started considering IVF and had talked about donor eggs. So, I added donor sperm into the mix and went to Reprofit. Got a BFP first time and am nearly 8 1/2 weeks pregnant. I have my off days when I can't imagine how I will manage (practically and financially) on my own but I am mostly positive and excited. I will manage.....somehow! My current dilemma is what to put under "father" on the birth certificate. Apparently, you need to hand in the birth cert at work re tax credits (although I'm not sure that's true) - and this has made me a little nervous. Oh well, I have about 7 more months to think about it.

So, I hope it's ok to join you all. I have loved reading through the threads and catching up with you all.

Lots of love

Catherine
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Catherine,

And welcome. I lurk on the Reprofit thread (figure I may need to go there at some stage, so good to know what to expect  ) so I've 'seen' you there. Glad you've found us single girls now too - better late than never!

Re name on birth certificate - can you not just leave it blank? Even if you did have to hand in the certificate at work, it would only be to the HR dept I would imagine (and not to your direct team etc) - I'm guessing they only need it as confirmation that you actually have a child and no more than that. 

Out of curiousity what are you planning to tell colleagues/work anyway? My colleagues all know that I'm single so when (fingers crossed soon!) I get pregnant, I have decided to be quite open about using donor sperm - I'd rather they knew it was a well planned and much wanted baby than thinking I went out and had an 'accident'....I'm sure some of them will find it awkward and some may even think it's 'wrong' but the way I see it, that's their problem and not mine. In no way does it impact on my ability to do my job, and that's the only thing that is relevant....

Not sure where you are, but we have a meet up in Stratford in May, and probably will arrange another London meet up soon too - you'd be most welcome to come along...

Meantime, all the best with the pregnancy. It's great having you and Suzie with us to give us all hope that we can get pregnant (plus Lou and Kimberley of course who have already been there and done that!)

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Catherine
Congratulations on your  BFP!!  It's starting to happen girls - slowly but surely the fairy dust, charms and spells, positive vines are getting through!

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Catherine.....welcome & belated congratulations!  It's great to see that it can happen!
I've spent many an evening wondering what I'm going to say....have now stopped worrying about it.  I'll deal with it if (when!) it happens.

Take care
Dottie
x


----------



## suzie.b

Catherine, my sperm donor says I can leave the certificate blank - this means that the gap can be filled later if I want to do that, when the child is 18 (I think this is the case with all _known_ donors but not really sure). If anybody asks, I'm going to say it's not their business, although I suspect people are more likely to wonder about it and less likely to ask. The people I want to know, do know, and that's all I'm really bothered about. I guess that I can make it obvious that this baby is loved and welcomed without going into a great amount of detail about how it happened. And of course, you'll manage - everybody does. Nobody starves in this country. And, in the summer, we can go on cheap camping holidays together or youth hostels   . Fancy it? Seriously, though, we may be poor but just think of all the fun we're going to have with our babies . I'll ask HR tomorrow about the birth certificate thing and about the tax credits. Suspect, as Laura says, it may be only payroll who should see it. Will get back to you. I'll pretend it's one of my nurses that I'm asking for   . I wondered why I hadn't seen you on here before but just thought that I probably had, and had forgotten . Actually, just thinking about it, none of my nurses has ever given me the birth certificate after they had a baby. This means that it must be done directly between payroll/HR and the nurse.

Felix, can't say I'd be very good at being on a canal in this weather. I really need to be warm and, at the moment, with my breasts being so sensitive, somebody only has to breathe gently two miles away, and they start to kill me . I do normally love camping and youth hostelling, so expect I'd love it as long as it was warm inside the boat. Actually, always fancied living on a canal boat. Do you think it's possible? It was the winter that worried me. Don't think I'll ever live on one now - be too worried about kids falling in - they'd have to wear a life jacket all the time. And, no, it hasn't sunk in yet. When I talk about it, I feel as though I'm making it up or something. I've exceeded the world record in the number of pg tests I've done - 14 so far - had to buy another clearblue digital as the word stopped showing up on the other one any more  - probably wore it out by looking at it. The new one showed the word though, so that's me reassured for one more day.

Rachel, I have been wondering for ages what a positive vine is - thought it was something like the spell - then I realised it was a vibe    . Well, at least I've been entertained for the past few minutes .

By the way, there are four of us single and pg from Reprofit - three having singletons and I don't know yet how many - just know it feels like a whole army at the moment . So lots of baby dust to sprinkle.   

Didi, your hair sounded very interesting and you must have looked something against the snow. I think it's a shame you had it undone - a pink streak sounds quite nice.

I'd really like to go the May meet up if I can. When and where is it? Perhaps I can do some driving sharing with someone else if I do go?

lots of love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Catherine,

Sending a very warm welcome your way!  Congratulations on your pregnancy hun, I'm sure it gives us all hope that our dream can be realised. 

Take care,
Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome Catherine  

Jovi - sorry I missed your call  . Are you in tomorrow?

xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- Just watched Ellis video and a bit teary, it is so lovely (how do you do them, do you film on video or put photos together, do you do it or a company?), I remeber your journey on FF at the time as now to see your beautiful miracle is magical.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suzie - yes am a bit bonkers at the moment - positive vines indeed!  Must be something to do with wine...
Lou, have just watched the film of Ellis - it was beautiful and he's gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing such precious moments with us.

Take care everyone
Rachel x


----------



## Hollysox

Sorry for being AWOL again !!!!  Just lying low after my last failure but I wanted to say Lou, I have just watched your video of Ellis and wanted to say how wonderful it was and to thank you for sharing it with us....he would certainly be the light of my life too...he is absolutely GORGEOUS........ 

Hi to everyone else too  

Take care xxx


----------



## Roo67

Ah Lou just watched 'Wiggles world' its absolutely gorgeous and can't wait for more cuddles in may.

Hi Hollysox - glad you're ok

Catherine- welcome to the singlies - will hopefully get to know you on here and reprofit thread

Jovi - hope you're ok hun and is still going well with your man  
Hi to everyone else.

Roo xx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls,


I'm just popping in to say a quick hello, hope everyone is ok i have been thinking of you all.


Amelia isn't very well at the moment, she started with diarrhea on friday which got worse over the weekend along with vomiting on sunday, i had to take her to A&E at 3am yesterday morning as she had stopped passing urine and hadn't had a wet nappy for 10 hrs.  On children's ward they said she had mild dehydration. Using a syringe i was able to give her 10ml of water every 5 minutes.  Thankfully i was able to take her home later on that morning. 

she still isn't much better apart from she has stopped being sick which is a big relief.

I will let you know how she is in the next couple of days.

Sorry theres no personals

Kimberley & Amelia x x x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Kimberley, Great to hear from you but not that Amelia has been  ill   - I hope she's better really soon


roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberely- Hope you little lady is soon feeling better- her new photos is lovely, and she is such a smiley baby.
Take care
L x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there Kimberley. Hope Amelia is lots better soon. Going to A&E with her must have been a very worrying experience.  for a speedy recovery. 

F xx


----------



## Hollysox

Oh Kimberley...I am so sorry to hear that Amelia has been so ill. Sending you both hugs and hope she is better very very soon....      

ps. as JJ1 says...Amelias new photo is lovely and she looks such a happy baby bless her.

GET WELL SOON AMELIA.....GET WELL SOON AMELIA.....GET WELL SOON AMELIA....GET WELL SOON AMELIA....


----------



## dottiep

Kimberley - hope Amelia feeling better soon -  
Lou - I will check out the video asap.....
Suzie - can't believe you've done 14 pg tests.....amybe now's the time to just believe!  

Dx


----------



## Roo67

dottie - that was yesterday - she's probably done another 1 or 2 by now


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ju it depends on the lab ranges but tends to be over 30 shows that you have ovulated.
Most clinics say cd 21, but others make you detect your ovulation (we all have different cycle lengths) and then do a test 5 or 7 days after that.
Here is a thread in peer support where it has been discussed before
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133825.msg2003373;topicseen#msg2003373
Good Luck
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Lou, I'm saving it for a time I'm not so rushed - so I can enjoy it and then not have to rush out with red eyes .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## some1

Kimberley - sorry to hear that Amelia has been so poorly, hope she gets well soon

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberely hope Amelia is better today.  Lou I loved the video my donor's partner and I watched it last night - he said he is a fine looking bonny baby and thought it was a loevly thing to do.
L x


----------



## winky77

oooo...Lou...I just watched the vid.....and got all mushy eyed ...thank you for sharing it ..it is so special and an inspiration...

Kimberley - poor you and Amelia..hope the little petal is feeling better already. 

Catherine - big welcome to you and your bump!

Hollysox....welcome back !

Everyone else.....


----------



## tillie

Ah I just watched your video Aweeze, I had tears running down my face within abut 10 seconds   What a gorgeous little boy you have been blessed with.  Love the sounds tracks too

x


----------



## suzie.b

Lou, how dare you make such a beautiful video - I missed half of it because I couldn't see through the tears .  He is absolutely gorgeous.  The Celine Dion song almost made me sob.  You are sooooo lucky.  Wow!

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## aweeze

New home here  - who's gonna be first then! 

Lou
X


----------



## Roo67

That'll be me


----------



## marmite_lover

Hello to everyone, sorry I haven't been around much.  I've been away the last couple of weekends and work has been manic so I've struggled to keep up.  Have been thinking of you all though!

Went out to see our apartment in Bulgaria - the apartment was fine but the area aound it was a complete building site  .  Still once I got over that shock it was quite exciting!  

I'm glad to say things are still going very well with DP - although I still have moments when I start wondering if I am doing the right thing, but generally I am happier than I have been in a long time, so I am trying to take things as they come and not think too far in the future.  I have an appointment next week to get all my bloods done again and am thinking of doing a FET on my next cycle.  Amd still very undecided between medicated and un medicated - some postings seem to suggest there is no difference in success rates but others (and my clinic) who think that mediacted produce better rates, although they were unable to quantify that with percentages.

Any way hope you all well - sorry for the lack of personals but I haven't managed to catch up on everything and I don't want to miss someone/something important!

Hi Roo and Lou!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Welcome back Karen, glad to hear things going well with DP.
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen welcome back, and glad to hear that things are working out. Best of luck with your treatment plans.
L x


----------



## some1

Hello everyone

Just a quick post as I am off to Cyprus tomorrow and still got loads to do!

Wishing JJ1, Dottie and Katie loads of luck   and   - remember Susie has broken our jinx now, so anything is possible  

Laura - thinking of you, hope you are doing okay  

Lou - I loved the video you did for Ellis - I cried all the way through it   

Big   to everyone else


Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

some 1 have a lovely relaxing holiday- sounds like a great idea to escape the rain!!

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Some1 hope you have a great holiday and loads of sunshine, sounds lovely xx


----------



## suzie.b

Lou, you'll have to show me how to do that video thing.  It's fantastic.  I can't even get my wireless router to work and I'm told they are really easy .

Karen, nice to hear from you again and great that you and DP are getting on well.

Some1, have a lovely holiday - I love Cyprus.

Hi, Roo, missed you this week after seeing you twice last week.  Fancy meeting up again?

Emma, give me a ring - we could have a lovely discussion about sperm .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

missed you too SuzieB  -  I've sent you a couple of texts - did you recieve them? 
Bit worse for wear at the mo - just got in from Trust Spring Ball - rather too much wine and not enough water !!

Would love to meet up again soon

Some1 have a lovely holiday - am very jealous - have a week off next week and have nothing planned.

Welcome back Karen -  have missed you

Roo xxx


----------



## dottiep

Some1 - hope you have a lovely relaing holiday!

Karen - welcome back! Can I ask you a question (forgive me if I'm being stupid) - you  mention going for FET (is this frozen embryo transfer?) - if so, why is there a medicated & a non medicated cycle?  What meds do you have to take? I thought it was a simple matter of popping them back in  Sorry to be a bit dense!

Dx


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie, I think you take the meds to build up the lining etc. and make sure that everything is as it should be so that timing is right.  Otherwise it is harder to put them back in at the appropriate time past ovulation.  It probably means that you can know beforehand when to pop them back rather than using ovulation kits.  If anybody knows any more, please enlighten us both, as I've never done it, just read about others doing it.

Roo, I did get them, but late as my phone doesn't work out here in the sticks unless I sit on the right hand side of the windowsill at the front of the house.  Fortunately it's a wide windowsill and can take my  comfortably.  What nights are you free this coming week?  I'm not in work on Monday as we have a ladies wot lunch day out.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls,

Hope your all well and having a lovely weekend,

Amelia looks to be getting better today, she's getting back to her normal chatie and smiley little self ( she has been shouting mum mum mum all evening )

I wish i could say the same about me, but i am really suffering with my gall bladder at the moment, i had to go to A&E on thurs night because of the unbelievable and being voliently sick. I didnt feel much better yesterday and today it was so bad i was even struggling just to carry Amelia.
    When i went back to A&E today they did some blood tests which came back with my liver count being very high. They agreed to let me home because of Amelia but i have to go straight back if i have any signs of turning yellow, start feeling unwell or start having pains again - (  i have got a little of bit of pain now which i'm hoping will easy later)

Speak to you all soon

Kimberley & Amelia x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberely so sorry to hear that you are suffering gall bladders can be extremely painful.  Glad that Amelia is better
Lou and Ellis have a good weekend.
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Kimberley, sorry to hear you're feeling unwell.  Get those friends in to help with Amelie - she's so gorgeous, I bet they're lining up, aren't they?  If not, send her up to me, I'll have her .  Be good practice for me .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suzie.b

Kimberley

Just noticed how similar our tickers are.  Hmmm wonder if it's an omen?  OMG if anybody can see a sign in anything, it's me!   

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Kimberley - sorry to hear Amelia has been so off colour, but great that she's feeling better. Hope you are also on the mend very soon,

take care,
Laura 
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi kimberley - lovely to hear from you. Really sorry to hear that you and amelia have been unwell  . Glad that she is on the mend. I hope that you feel better soon and that the hospital are able to help you with the pain, it sounds awful  

Love to you both
Katiexxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi everyone

Thanks for the warm welcome back - I missed you guys too   

Lou - the actual beaches themselves looked lovely but I think the description 'Blackpool of Bulgaria' is probably be about right  .  I really liked the country.  Its strange - so built up in bits but other bits as you say are very traditional and old fashioned.  I found the locals a little strange as well.  Very nice but very serious too- I don't think I heard any one laugh the whold time I was there!!

Soem1 - hope you're having a fab time in Cyprus

Dottie - hope you are taking it easy!  Yes it is a frozen embryo transfer I am planning.  You can do a natural cycle where they basically just monitor you and then pop them back in back in at the right time, but my clinic always perefers medicated - mainly as Suzie says because it means they can get the timing right and it helps build the lining.  I believe it is Buserillin (sp) for 2-3 weeks and then tablets to build up the lining etc for another two weeks.  Unfortunately it does mean that the medicated fresh takes as long as a fresh cycle which is the main down side to me - I must learn to be more patient! I have 11 frosties so I am hoping to get two FETS out of them fingers crossed - I am going to go with the medicated and if that doesn't work, will try a natural before moving onto another fresh.

Kimberley - great to hear from you.  Glad Amelia is on the mend but sorry you're still under the weather.  As JU21 says., I hope you have lots of support and help around you


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Everyone,


  Thank you all for thinking of Amelia and me.

  Amelia is much better now and back to her chatty little self but her routine has gone completley out the window!!!  Hopefully we'll get back on track over the next couple of weeks.


Just to let you know i was


----------



## princess-mimi

Sorry my brother came on the computer and sent message when i went to give Amelia her tea.


Just to let you know i was taken into hospital on sunday night with server abdominal pains, had bloods taken which came back that i was jaundice. So they decided to removed my gall bladder yesterday. I was let home this afternoon ( i'm very sore and swollen )  My mum and dad have been fantastic with Amelia, we are going to stay here for the next week or two while i get better.

I'll be back online later 

Kimberley & Amelia x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Kimberley,
All the best, mum had her gallbladder out last year, so know some of the pain you must've been in.
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Kimberley,

Sending you lots of wishes for a speedy recovery - let your family take care of you!

   

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ahh Kimberely really hoping that you make a speedy recovery you poor soul. Did you have keyhole surgery?
 
Glad to hear that your Mum and Dad are looking after you both. Hope Amelia is shouting Mum Mum Mum for you!!

L xx


----------



## Hollysox

Kimberley...sending you a get well message too hun....you must have been in total agony but I hope that you now make a speedy recovery along with Amelia...Glad your mum and dad are taking such good care of you both.  

  

Hi to everyone else out there  

JJ1.....sending you lots of good luck vibes for your 2ww hun...pray this is the one for you    

Dottiep....you too hun...    for your 2ww 

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Kimberley - wishing you a speedy recovery, take things easy and let your mum and dad wait on you for a little while - you deserve it



Roo xxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Thank you all for your get well wishes  

JJ1   sending you lots of     for your 2WW

Hollysox    it is lovely to hear from you 


Also a big   to everyone else there is so much going on here at the moment it's hard to keep up with everyone.


Yes they managed to do the operation keyhole thankfully, they sent me home today with strict instructions that i must rest, which is hard when you have a baby.  

Kimberley & Amelia x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Kimberly glad Amelia is much better, I hope after your operation you make a speedy recovery too      I love to hear how you are both doing, your new photo is gorgeous makes me smile everytime I see her, she is such a happy little girl.

Take care hun and rest up xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Kimberly I noticed on the homepage you have a birthday coming up - when is it?!?

Love
Jovi xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Kimberley,

Ouch, sounds like it's been a painful few days. Good job you've got your mum and dad to look after you and Amelia. Get lots of rest and I hope you feel much better soon

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Kimberly, best wishes for tomorrow, hope you're feeling lots better tomorrow and can have a nice day



Love 
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

*[size=10pt][size=20pt][fly]Happy birthday Kimberley- hope you got lots of lovely birthday kisses    from Amelia  [/fly]

Love L xx*


----------



## Roo67

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIMBERLEY

Hope you have a lovely day and are feeling a little better.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Happy Birthday Kimberley. Hope you are enjoying your day despite your recent operation....
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Happy Birthday Kimberley!!!!  Was sorry to hear about your pain and gallbladder op...what a nightmare!  I hope you are recovering well and back up to 100% soon. Have a fabulous day!

..D 

ps..am very jealous of the other girls fancy graphics.....how do I do that !?!?!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a lovely day,
love
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep

Di - I've got no idea how to do fancy graphics either!
But wishing you a lovely birthday anyway Kimberley!  Hope you  are recovering & being pampered by mum & dad.

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi - The way i did the fancy writing and piccies was to click on one of the piccies below and it take you to their website, there you can choose what you want and cut and paste the link....
Hope that helps!
Rachel x


----------



## suzie.b

Kimberley, sorry to hear you've had to have surgery and pleased that you are out in time for your birthday.  Get Well Soon and Happy Birthday.  How great that you have a wonderful mum and dad to help you recover and look after Amelia.

lots of love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## winky77

Rose - welcome back from hols......i love spa holidays!  I am so glad you found your feet with being there on your own. 

Kimberley - hope you recovery is going well. 


I am feeling a bit wobbly 2nite......moping about SkiMan mostly.  But have also just found out that I've been explosed to the chickenpox virus and I am now worrying about that too.  My friends little girl came out in pox a few hours after I'd been playing with her....poor wee thing. I've never actually had it chickenpox and hear it can be quite serious as an adult.  And I haven't mentioned this before but there is a small possibility I might already be pregnant....took a silly? but small risk with SkiMan when last ovulating.   is due in next day or so and do feel PMT/cramps so probably not the case but if I am and I get chickenpox this could be a nightmare.  Also means decision not to do IUI in 2 wks was the right one...how could I risk that whilst still in possible incubation period for chickenpox?!  

I'm itching just thinking about it all! 

Dx


----------



## suzie.b

Ooooh, DiDi, there's a quandary - do I say I hope you're pregnant or do I say I hope you're not?  Never come across that problem on here before .  Hope that what happens is what's best for you - there, a compromise .

Rose, glad to hear you enjoyed your spa resort, despite being alone.  Shame about your friend but great that you met so many friendly people.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose - I'm really glad you had a lovely relaxing time.  Must admit have done the holiday on my own before after a breakup, first few days were a blur due to the tears, but after that the fog did clear and I started to chill.  Where did you go?  Am always on the look out for a good spa.

Didi - Like Suzie, what do you say?  I too hope it all works out for you, and that the chicken pox doesn't manefest itself....  take care and keep us posted!
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls How are you all doing?

I am still hanging in there waiting and waiting for Fri- one of the girls on the London TTC thread for a BFP today so that is good news and a cycle buddy is testing tomorrow so things are drawing closer!!

I went into see my tutor in college for an appt and the silly man never turned up- he colleague was there and tried to look for him so ater half and hour I came home! so annoying. Also college is opposite work so I felt a bit odd about going, but didn't see anyone.

My donor's partner then came home at 1300 after doing a night shift and a morning in A&E- I don't think I'd be up for a double shift these days too old! 

DottieP - How is your 2ww going any signs and sypmtoms yet? I have nothing!!

Susie- when is your first scan - isn't it usually around 7 weeks!!! You must be so excited to meet your baby/babies!!

Rose- Hope that you are ok being back from holidays and that you manage to sort things out with your feelings about ex- I guess we want answers from counsellors and they have the knack of turning things back to us.

Hi to everyone else!
L x


----------



## suzie.b

JJ1, thank goodness you are managing to hang in there although how you've managed not to test, I don't know.  Your 2ww definitely feels longer than mine, which is weird, although I did feel very laid back - more than now probably.

I still haven't got a date for my scan and I am just about to burst with excitement - if they don't do it soon, I may have to pay to go private.   

DottieP, when will you be testing?  It must be soon too.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Hollysox

Just popped in to wish all you lovely girls who are on their 2ww's and also those about to test......LOTS AND LOTS OF LUCK....here's to many wonderful     

Sorry for not posting much but am thinking of you all.....

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best to those on their 2WW -      
  
Take care and I've got everything crossed for you!
Rachel x x


----------



## Felix42

Goodness, I seem to have missed out on this new part of Calling all Single Women.  Hope you had a lovely birthday and are feeling lots better after your surgery Kimberley?

Hope there's no sign of the chicken pox Didi?

What good advice from your counsellor Rose and that's wonderful that you had a good holiday.  

Wishing our 2WW lots of luck - those test dates will be here soon Katie, JJ and Dottie.

I'm adjusting to being absolutely single again and am pretty happy about it, though I'd have preferred not to be so disillusioned as a result of how mine ended.  Oh well, live and learn.

Wishing everyone a lovely week ahead and lots of BFPs to come!

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all,

Not feeling great I'm afraid - am sat here in tears as I think AF is on her way. I had lots of cramps & stuff going on for several days after ET but have had nothing since sat & today felt pains again. My period would be due on friday..test day monday but I'm going to have to test before then! It's so hard as AF symptoms & cyclogest side effects are so similar.  Also my boobs were so painful last week but that has gone too.  I really don't know what to think - I have felt so positive up to now & am trying to ignore signals from my body but I just feel I'm in denial.
Sorry to blub!

D


----------



## Felix42

Dottie. I realy feel for you. My cousin was convinced her IVF had worked when it hadn't and vice versa so it really does go to show that you never can tell. Pregnancy & AF symptoms can be very similar and when you throw cyclogest  into the equation its even less clear. Look after yourself and try to stay positive (very difficult I know). Thinking of you & sending lots of  and  your way and for Katie & JJ too. 

F xx


----------



## Roo67

Big    dottie - theres nothing I can say to make things any easier, as Felix said AF, pregnancy and cyclogest all have the same symptoms so just try and stay positive, we're all thinking of you at this really difficult time

 

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie

Don't give up hope - the symptoms do come and go - they vary daily.

You won't get your period will you, as you're on oestrogen and progesterone?

Fingers crossed.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

I'm only on cyclogest so I thought period would come anyway??  is this not the case??  I'm sure I got period first IUI even when I was on cyclogest??  
I'm going to get a grip & go to the pub for some dinner (& water!!)...thanks everyone.
Dx

Lots of positive vibes to JJ & katie.


----------



## Betty-Boo

to you Dottie, Katie and JJ.... 
Our bodies are strange things, take care of yourself dottie we're all rooting for you...
Rachel x x


----------



## suzie.b

Dottie, strange af like stretching and cramping happens with BFP too, forgot to mention


----------



## kylecat

Thinking of you Dottie - try to stay strong although it's just so damn difficult! I'm hoping that your cramps are the sign of something good to come - I do hope so    

Love and  
Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dottie-  so sorry to hear that you are upset- just hang in there.  Cycolgest more than Gestone  in my case gives you more side effects of bloastedness, etc  I have never had AF on any negative cycle until after stopping cyclogest/gestone and then AF usually come about 4 days after stopping them in my case!  

The cramping pains, very similar to AF are often a good sign- have a look on the London TTC thread 2 girls got BFP's Elisa yesterday and Siamese today (not sure if you know them)- and they symptoms just like that.  The last stretch of the 2ww is the worst, but I wouldn't test early    your clinic obviously set the days for a reason - at ARGC they do blood test and don't recommend HPT to confirm pregnancy so maybe why is shorter.  At the Bridge they made us wait a full 14 days after ET (3 day ET) but they did HPT's to confirm.

Like some of the girls say the downside of testing early is that iif it is negative your dream is over, but all the time we have not tested we are PUPO!!! I think your symptoms sounds    positive and am rooting   for you!

Katie are you feeling ok hun?

Take care L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Dottie -   
Try and stay positive, not too long until you'll know for sure 
Sounds like distraction is the best thing - surround yourself with friends and things to do and the time will pass really quickly
Am thinking lots of positive thoughts for you...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Thinking and    for good news Dottie


----------



## winky77

Oh heck - Dottie - am keeping everything crossed for you....like Rachel said ...our bodies are strange things.....I have spend 41 years trying to understand mine to no avail and that's without adding TTC, drugs and other stuff into the equation!    

By the way....no sign of chickenpox yet.     Incubation is 10-21 days so if I am going to get it it would be from Saturday onwards that I might get spots coming.  I so can not afford the time to be ill right now so am trying to think positive! 

Did get AF tho....so not pregnant following the Easter 'risk' I took with SkiMan....disappointed even tho relationship cooled off at the mo....(will post more on dating thread...) 

xx D


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies have you seen this post from Natalie (FF lawyer on the gay and lesbian thread?)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136601.0

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article3716777.ece

/links


----------



## Roo67

Ah thanks Lou for letting us know - I was wondering how she was getting on.


Kimberley - hope you get better reallly soon, thinking of you and little Amelia  

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Lou, please send my good wishes for a speedy recovery to Kimberley. Sounds absolutely awful for her.   

Wishing you lots and lots of    for your test tomorrow JJ and hope you are feeling better Dottie .    and   to you too Katie.

Pleased to hear about your scan date Suzie.  I bet you can't wait.

Thanks for mentioning the BFPs on the London thread JJ.  I remember meeting Siamese - wonderful news.  I'll pm her.

Hugs to all,

F xx


----------



## suzie.b

Please send Kimberley my best wishes for a speedy recovery.  What an awful experience.  Must admit, with the MS, I can't even bear to think about it.

Roo, just you wait until you get your BFP.  Then I will be laughing at you and how much sleep you need.

Felix, can't wait for the scan in one way.  Nervous too in case all isn't as it should be.  Feel quietly confident though, although maybe I shouldn't say that.

JJ, so sorry, honey.    Thank goodness you have your boys.

Dottie, still keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you.

Hello to all you other girls.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

love to Kimberley... my mum went through similar.  She has her bile duct nicked in surgery and had to go round with a tube sticking out for several weeks later. 
Take care and wish you a speedy recovery.
Rachel x


----------



## kylecat

Lou, thanks for passing on Kimberley's text message. It sounds like she's really been through the mill poor girl  . 

Please send her my best wishes for a speedy recovery.

I hope that you and little Ellis are OK - looking forward to seeing how much he's grown when we meet up in stratford  .

Love
katiexxx


----------



## some1

Oh my goodness Kimberley, what a terrible time you have been having.  Thinking of you and hoping you make a speedy recovery

Thnks everyone for wishing me a good holiday.  I had a really nice week, very relaxing and lots of thinking - now just starting to gear myself up for IUI number 5 (I can't really believe I am up to number 5 already).  

I've been feeling a bit strange about it all actually, I'm still 100% sure that I am doing the right thing, but when I started out it was all about trying for a baby and being a mother, then after a few BFNs I got more focussed on the process and trying to get a BFP and to an extent lost sight of what a BFP actually means.  Also, feeling really sad about doing this on my own and worried about choosing to have a child with no father, I still really hope that I will meet someone in the future, but whatever happens they won't be my child's father.  Things have really been stirred up for me because I has a birthday card from my father a couple of weeks ago - I have no relationship with him at all, I met him once 5 years ago and before that hadn't seen him since I was 4 years old.  My mum remarried around that time, so I have a Dad (who I have a really good relationship with now, but had a really, bad (as in non-existent) relationship with when I was growing up.  I know that all this really affected me and my own relationships with men and I'm just really scared of repeating history and causing any child that I may have to end up like me.  Oh dear, I don't know where that all came from, I wasn't intending to write this and have got myself really upset ...  I suppose it is better out than in.  Don't even know if what I have written makes sense  

Some1
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- pls pass my love to Kimberely and tell her we are all thinking of her and wishing her a speedy recovery.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Some1,

Good to hear from you & pleased you had a relaxing holiday.
I think it is completely natural that you are trying to draw comparisons between your own relationship with your father & the choice we have all made to go it alone.  However there really are no parallels. 
I can identify with ongoing worries that come & go about having a child without a father but I just go back to the books & research that tells us that these kids are as well adjusted as any -  I think the worries are natural. Of course we all wanted the whole 'nine yards' - ie: man & family, etc.. & it's very hard to accept that this isn't our reality (at least, not yet).
If your father has suddenly got in touch, maybe he has reached a point where he would like to reestablish contact - that is your choice.  Sorry that you are getting upset about it all - is there anyone you can talk to about it all??
Take care & sending you  

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

Lou please pass my best wishes on to Kimberley, poor love she has had such a rough time, hope she is on the mend and better soon.

Some1 sorry to hear you are having a hard time, I don't have the best relationship with my dad and it is very difficult to live with sometimes, I try not to care sometimes usually unsuccessfully, I suppose I wish things were different and we had a good relationship.  I can relate to a lot of your concerns but you are strong and after what you have been through I am 100% sure you will make a wonderful mother, your child will have a loving caring family and yes one day I am sure you will meet your man - I think going it alone will make it easier for any potential partner to accept the child and maybe consider them as their own ... they don't have a dad to have to take into consideration.  As for your concerns about your child ending up like you ... sorry but i've met you and you are lovely so there's not need to worry about that at all!!!  I am quite sure it has also influenced my relationships with men, but on the plus side now I have acknowleged that I can change it!

Glad you had a nice holiday, when does tx No 5 start?  Are you going natural or medicated?

Love to all

Jovi x


----------



## some1

Thanks so much for your support Dottie, Jovi and Aweeze  

I think what you all said is right, these feelings are natural (and probably healthy) we're all grieving the dream to some extent aren't we.

I am feeling much better now, I really don't know where that wobble came from 

I think that, like you Lou, my relationships in the last few years have been affected by the 'are you daddy material?' issue, and I am really hopeful about finding the right relationship some time in the future.

Thanks again 

Some1
xxx

PS thanks for saying I'm lovely Jovi - you're pretty lovely yourself hun !


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- I can't believe the rough time Kimberely has been through- pls send her my love and I hope that she is soon back at home with Amelia and on the mend!

Some1- so sorry to hear that you are feeling 'fragile' it is so normal to doubt yourself, and analyse everything in our irrational moments, my donor's partner helps me so much in staying focussed as i do have very irrational thoughts at times!
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen - when are you planning to do FET? How are things with your partner really hope that everything is working out
L x


----------



## Roo67

Lou - Please pass on my best wishes to kimberely and hope that she is soon home and on the road to recovery.

I've finally got some news and am ready to start on this mad rollercoster again.
I have a date for DEIVF in reprofit for dec, but as this is so long away I'm going to try with donor embryo's first, I have just been matched and am good to go on my next cycle so will be going out to Czech Republic sometime towards the end of May.
I'm already starting to feel excited that I have now got firm plans but also a little nervous and having some doubts about the whole process.
Now have to try and find a way to get my drugs and then to book flights and accomodation - so i'm sure the time will fly by.

 to everyone

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo that is so exciting for you and so soon to start!!!  I really hope this is the one for you!!
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ooooh Roo that's fantastic!  

xxx


----------



## dottiep

Great news Roo - time will fly!

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 have heard from Emma, she is thinking of you and wanted me to send big   to you

One from me too  

Hi everyone else, will catch up properly soon, am reading often just not much chance to post but you are all in my thoughts

Love
Jovi xxx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

Wow...Lou please pass on my bestest wishes to Kimberley...what an absolute nightmare she has been going through. Sending   

Roo - amazing news about reprofit and going so soon.  I'm curious about what the diffs are between embryo donation and DEIVF?   Is it just about the stage in the process we engage with it as the recipient? 

Some1 - I'm glad you are feeling a bit better.  Like others have said...you will make a fantastic mum! ....I also think your level of self awareness and the fact you are even thinking about issues like these will mean you will be in such a strong position to support both yourself and your child in the future.  I always work by the premise that we can't change our past but we can change how it affects our present and our future.  

Well I'm parked in a very nice hotel in Manchester this evening and just indulged in Room Service for a change. Back to Scotland tomorrow evening .....
xx to all D


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - brilliant news - waiting on my latest results then might be joining you!  Will prob be out there in Dec time... Scary.
Eyes have been suitably lasered!  Scary stuff as was blind as a bat (-7.5)  it's really strange being able to see without glasses or contacts - eyes still a bit itchy bu so far so good!

Should get repeat bloods this week so hopefully find out if I can go for IVF or DEIVF.....
Exciting stuff!
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## winky77

Rachel - well done you with the eyes !  I had it done 18months ago and was -6.  It's a revelation and one of best things I've ever done! ...i still sometime reach for non-existant glasses on my bedside table when I'm still half asleep ! 
x


----------



## Felix42

Hello to all, hope you've had a good evening.

Rachel, good for you taking the plunge and getting lasers done!  Hope you start feeling less itchy soon.  It'll be amazing waking up and being able to see without reaching for your glasses!  When do you expect the redone blood results to be ready?    

Lou, thanks for updating us on Kimberley.  Poor thing.  I hope she is feeling lots better.  Please pass on my warm wishes for a speedy recovery too. 

Great news about the donor embryos Roo! That sounds amazing and how wonderful that you can go so soon.  If you don't mind my asking how does the cost of IVF with donor embryos compare to that of donor eggs & sperm at Reprofit.  I'd never heard that you could have donor embryos but I guess it makes complete sense when we go for double donation.  Wishing you lots of  

Karen, what stage are you at now?  You must be feeling very excited with FET round the corner.

Some1, hope you are feeling lots better.  This journey really does bring out our deepest feelings of belonging and family doesn't it and it's far from easy at times.  You will make the most fantastic mum, you really will.   

Hope you had a lovely treat Didi.  I treated myself to some new toiletries tonight.  Nothing fancy but it's good to treat ourselves isn't it?

Suzie, it's almost scan time isn't it?  Wishing you lots of    Can't wait to hear your news about the little one(s!).

I'm waiting for my AF in the next few days to have another FSH test to see if I can go for IVF.  Feeling a bit weird (as well as on tenterhooks) as my temps show no ovulation this month.  Might be down to the nasty split the weekend before last though I'm hoping rather than anything else.  My ex is still emailing/texting me to see why I split with him, as he thinks it's got to be something more important than his sleeping with his ex night after night (while I assumed of course that he wasn't).  What can you say!

Love and hugs to everyone,
Felix xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Hi there Felix - can't believe the nerve of the ex   . I'm sure this could be affecting your cycle - I know this has happened to me before when I've been quite stressed.  My AF arrived bang on time yesterday   so rang the clinic and they are sending out my treatment plan - I should start d/r around 7th May.  I'm very excited but a little nervous too.  Things are still going really well, we have definately turned a corner  - but having said that I still woke up in the night on Tuesday in an absolute panic, worrying about if something went wrong in the future.  I guess I have to try and take my own advice and not think too far ahead.  I suppose it is natural to have doubts, whatever way we choose to do this ....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix- so sorry to hear that ex is still hassling you, could you text him back and say you are over and please could he at least have enough respect for you to leave you alone as the relationship is over.

Karen it is exciting that you are ready to go- do you have to inject for FEt to DR or can you sniff.
L x


----------



## kylecat

Good luck to Karen and Felix for this month!    

Karen - hope all goes well with your FET cycle. Glad all is still well with DP  

Felix - tell ex to 'get lost' - you've got far more important things in your life happening at the moment. Good luck with the blood tests this month - hope FSH level is a little lower,

Love to you both
Katiexxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Thanks JJ1 and Katie - I have to inject for the FET but actually I prefer that to sniffing, I'm not sure why   !  Just seems mad that the whole thing takes as long as a fresh go (LP) but hey ho, I must be more patient!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rachel - Emma had her eyes done last year, so did my donor's partner and 2 friends at work who said they have no regrets after the first few days and recovery, although they say they need to use eye drops a bit more.

Good luck
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi everyone,

Apologies for being a bit absent recently. Combination of work being awful, but also the month off tx I think made me a bit less of a regular visitor to these pages, although I've been trying to keep up...

Roo - fabulous news that you have your dates - end of May will be here really fast. Very excited for you  

Kimberley - you poor thing, it all sounds awful. Hope you are making a good recovery now and are back to normal and playing with the gorgeous Amelia again very soon....

Some1 - totally understand the wobble you had, we all get them from time to time. My dad died when I was young (14) and I'm sure that's really affected my relationships with men too. In some ways I'm sure I'm still single because part of me just won't get too close to anyone in case they leave/die if you know what I mean....And then part of me kind of thinks that I grew up without a father and I'm OK (well relatively anyway   ) so it won't do my child any harm either....
You know what though, I think we all think too much - male friends are always telling me this - women should think less and they'd be much happier. I have a feeling they're right....we should just get on with it and not let our thoughts hold us back...

Felix - that ex of yours is pretty mad isn't he? I'm kind of thinking the best approach is to completely ignore the texts/mails - don't even open/read them, just delete immediately. If you reply, that just suggests to him that you are still somehow interested. Best to just ignore and eventually hope he gets the message...
Meantime, hoping your FSH levels are good to go this month. I am waiting for AF (due any time from Sunday) and then I'll be heading in for FSH test and scan before starting first IVF cycle - scary! Would be lovely to have someone to cycle with though - keeping my fingers crossed for your levels (and mine - just because they were low when tested last October does not mean they still are - it's been a stressful 6 months!)

Karen - good luck with the FET - very exciting that you are getting started and so pleased that things are working out well for you with DP. 

Jenny - Whilst I know being made redundant and having to go for interviews isn't an enviable situation to be in, I have to confess I'm very envious of your month off to travel in June - just sounds wonderful. Good luck with everything - sounds like you have a lot on your plate for the next few weeks. 

I'm sure I've missed people, so hope you are all well and looking forward to a lovely weekend (apparently it's going to rain all weekend though  )
Settling in now for a quiet Friday night and looking forward to it - been away the last few weekends so will be really nice to catch up a bit at home

Take care all,
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Hello, a quick hello to say thanks for the support on the ex business. After a nice break (no msgs since Monday) I've had a few tonight. I've got a brilliant programme on my Blackberry though which could either immediately delete texts & emails from specific addresses or send an auto response. Just debating now on which would be more effective. Deletion I'm sure, but an auto response would be soooo satisfying!

Laura, it would be great to cycle with you. Fingers crossed for your levels too. 
JJ, I'm so sorry to hear about your consultation. Good to hear that you're being looked after and sending you lotsof  while you consider your next steps. 

Love and hugs to all, F xx


----------



## suzie.b

Ooooh, Felix, autorespond for a couple of days, then delete.  Definitely.


----------



## suzie.b

How about:

"this mobile phone will not accept phone calls from two-timing s**t faces"    

Can anyone else think of any good ones?


----------



## Felix42

Lovely idea Suzie! ... & soooo tempting!
Have you had your scan yet?

F x


----------



## suzie.b

Yes, saw one lovely little very fast heartbeat


----------



## Felix42

That's wonderful Suzie. What a special moment. 

F xx


----------



## suzie.b

It was very special - the baby just looked like a tiny little white blob - not much was recognisable.

love
Suzie
xxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Wow! I bet you still can't quite believe it. How are you feeling now? Still tired I bet. What a special time though eh?

F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suzie it must have been magical meeting your baby - hoping you have a healthy and happy pregnancy
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou I thought she would have twinnies to!!!
L x


----------



## dottiep

Suzie - that's wonderful news.  I've been anxiously waiting for your post! It must have been an amazing experience!

Dx


----------



## kylecat

Suzie - so pleased for you! What a lovely experience - good to know that the little one is safe and well!

Katiexx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suzie - sounds a wonderful experience!  Make sure you're still taking it easy tho!!!
Am back in Plymouth for the weekend - eyes very dry, have been given different drops this time to try and aid the recovery - although the sight is good!

Felix - do like Suzie's auto response!  Sometimes that is soooo satisfying and so is the right click delete treatment!

Take care everyone and be safe and strong
Rachel x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi wishing you a Happy Brithday
Hope you have a lovely day Love JJ1


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooooooooo Is it Jovi's Birthday?? - Happy Birthday chick!  have a lovely day x x x
And JJ1 can I have one of those ha ha
Take care
Rachel x x x


----------



## Felix42

Happy Birthday Jovi. Wishing you a very special one & a magical year ahead. 

F xx


----------



## dottiep

Have a lovely birthday Jovi - enjoy your roses!

Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Happy birthday Jovi - have a lovely day!

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

Oh Jovi, missed it by a couple of hours. Happy Belated Birthday

[fly]                 [/fly]

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

HAPPY BIRTHDAY   

   

Hope you have a fab day

Roo xx

You've not missed it Suzie - its today.


----------



## some1

Happy Birthday for yesterday Jovigirl !!!  Hopeyou had a great day

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks for the lovely birthday wishes girls - and the hunk JJ1  

Jovi
xxx


----------



## Zeybani

Hello everybody??
Can i please join you. I havent been able to read through the whole thread but will try so i can know you. I think I will be the oldest single in this group or elsewhere  I am very stressed at the moment and i really need your wisdom and support to see me through. Can i join?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Zelly- welcome to the thread, so sorry to hear about your 2 cycles where are you having treatment as I see that you ar in Devon.  What feedback have you had on your cycles?

Jovi- what did you do to celebrate your birthday, how is the bf!!

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Welcome Zelly....I know I speak for us all when I say how much we've all benefited from the support and friendship here...you're in good company  

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Jenny,

It's so hard isn't it? I've had three 2WW and can safely say I never had a single symptom or felt any different from normal (other than a lot more stressed worrying if it had worked or not  )
Towards the end of each one I had slighly sore boobs and achy stomach/back - but those are all symptoms I get in the few days before AF anyway...so I've personally come to the conclusion that there's simply no way of knowing until you either get a positive test, or you get your period....

I really don't think you can tell, so try to find things to take your mind off the 2WW (easier said than done I know) and GOOD LUCK!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jenny its is a maddening time!! but to see if you have had a chemical pregnancy if you have a BHCG (blood) done it would be be detected most times like below 5 do clinics do bloods with IUI's some IVF clinics make youhaev blood tests, as low BHCG and then fallling off. Think positive and fingerscorssed.

I had my follow up and second opinion with Mr Trew (consultant from Hammersmith Hospital who did my lining surgery)  and he is going to do my monitored cycle (as I do feel and he said as well ARGC are prob not that interested in me now) he said if he can get my lining  to 7 mm he would recommned DE's at IVI Barcelona or any IVI clinic in Spain or Washington Dr Levy (the largest DE bank in the USA).  He is intersted to hear what Dr Sher says to me on Fri as well.
  
He said to try the patches of HRT at 100-200 mcgs from day 1 and Viagra and then cyclogest at the end of the cycle to bleed.  He said there is no point in taking Viagra and oestrogen at the end of the cycle, as ARGC had said to do as you are trying to shed and bleed. This is also what ARGC also said to me last time, but this time said take it all month then cyclogest for 2-3 days.

My Viargra supps arrived this am- I nearly kissed the Fed Ex man when he arrived and ran out into the street to greet him when the van drew up, as we were about to leave for the appt and I thought I'd miss him again (he tried to deliver yesterday and my Colombian cleaner handed me the Fed Ex slip but never took the parcel off the man!!).  

Anyway I have renewed hope with DE's, he did sort of say surrogacy is not an option with my own old eggs, he said that my chances of pregnancy are about 2% and then a live birth even less, and why would I put old eggs into the surrogate (after finding her, marrying etc to reduce the odds to nearly zero).  

I also said that stimming got my lining up to >7mm and the layers were apparently there only at ET did ARGC say there was a problem and 'it's not great', he said that he has never stimmed someone just for DE's but its a possibility if it comes to it, and the costs of stimming not to use the old eggs but just to thicken the lining is probably prohibitive fpor most people but I don't think so after all I 'wasted' over 1500 pounds on one dose of IVIG that is as much as the puregon for 12 days.  He also also said he'd look after me over here if I did DE's abroad which ARGC wouldn't, so reassured- first step monitored cycle in May/June.    I was asking about the immunes as he is not a fan or believer, but said some aspirin, and clexane, (didn't ask about steroids) wouldn't be  a problem but that all comes later after FET.He didn't want a hysteroscopy etc and said that the ultrasounds would tell more.

My donor was fantastic and so supportive, and his partner this evening. So roll on May. 

L x


----------



## kylecat

Wow JJ1 - you have had a lot to take in today! It's great that you are being given another chance - Dr Trew sounds very nice and he obviously knows what he is talking about  . I expect you feel a lot better now that you know what your options are. I wish you all the luck in the world   

Zelly - welcome to our little group - lovely to have you on board. I have gained so much support from this website over the last few months - I just don't know what I'd have done without it!  

Jenny - I know exactly where you are coming from with the maddening 2ww  . I have been through two and both felt very different. I think each cycle is different and the symptoms of early pregnancy are often the same as the ones you get just before your period. Please don't think it hasn't worked yet - it is still early days! However on my last 2ww I was convinced it hadn't worked after one week - I was getting so paranoid so I know exactly how you feel!  

Laura - hope you are well  - has AF started yet and have you had any appointments regarding your IVF cycle?

AS for me, I am fine - done my three puregon injections - got scan tommorrow afternoon and I expect IUI will be sometime next week - I sometimes wonder why I am putting myself through another one so soon but I actually feel OK. I feel much better than I did last week and if it doesn't work I have discussed the option of IVF with my clinic which I will do over the summer. 

People at work kept going on and on about babies this lunchtime and how your life changes so much when you become a mum. I sat there for 20 mins then left as it was really starting to annoy me!!! 
I know people don't mean to do it but the girl who went on the most knows that I had a tough week last week and the last thing I want to hear about is babies every second of the day!!! Anyway, rant over girls!!!  

Hope you are having a lovely evening - it is so sunny here - makes you want to have a BBQ!!! 

Love
Katiexxxx


----------



## Zeybani

Hi , Laura , Jenny and everybody else. Thank you for the welcome. I hope to know how the thread flows, so I can contribute. My IVf failure was attributed to old age though all the hormone profile were normal. i gather that is why i got so stressed. I also did not have any support even someone to talk to so i was extremely stressed. i hope to recover before i embark on another cycle/ treatment.


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls,


I've just popped in quickly to say

THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH FOR ALL YOUR GET WELL WISHES

It means so much to me   

I've been let home on leave today but have to go back to the ward in the morning ( i can't believe i have been in hospital for 3 weeks)  I have still got the drain in and could have it in for many more weeks yet. If i am feeling better by the time we are all meeting up next month Amelia and i will stil def come even if i have still got the drain in 

I am sorry i am not doing any personals
I promise i will catch up with everyone soon

Lots of love to you all

Kimberley & Amelia x x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Awww Kimberly sorry you have been so poorly hun, hope you're better and back home with Amelia very soon xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberely I didn't realise that you were still in hospital hun just thought you were recouperating at home , you poor soul, glad that you can get out and see Amelia.  Love to you and all your family L X


----------



## suzie.b

Hi Zelly, and welcome.  You are not the oldest - far from it.  I'm 47.  Now pg with DEIVF.  Hope you get the support you need here - in fact, I'm sure you will  .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Zelly and a belated welcome to our little world! 
I have found this site and everyone here a huge help emotonally - I'm sure you will feel the same.

Kimberley = Best wishes for a speedy recovery.  Thinking of you.

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Hi All,

Zelly - Welcome to our little home, just to echo what all the others have said, you have found a great place for help and support here and i hope you are soon recovered enough to try again.  

Kimberely - Sorry that you are still poorly and still in hospital,   I hope that you are soon home and fully recovered, back to your gorgeous little girl. Would love to see you again at the meet - but as lou says only if you are truly recovered enough - if not we'll just have to have anothe one  

Lou - Sorry you and Ellis have not been well, hope you're both on the mend. 

JJ1 - Glad you are getting some answers- you certainly are giving yourself the best possible chance and will stop at nothing to get your dream - you truly are an inspiration to us and really do hope that your dream will come true soon.  

Jenny - hope the 2nd interview goes well  . When do you set off with Daisy ? if you come 'up north' then give me a shout.


Hope everyone else is ok

Roo xx


----------



## some1

Kimberley - hope you are continuing to recover and that you can get rid of your drain soon.  Hope you are discharged soon  

Zelly - welcome to the site !

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Kimberley - feel better soon....must be horrid to be in hospital and not be able to spend time with the gorgeous Amelia...

Take are and hope you're out of there and back home soon

Quick hello to everyone else too - must go and get some dinner, so sorry for lack of personals tonight

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi emma
How are you hun, we missed you- hope that you had a nice holiday
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello JJ1

I got back at lunchtime and had a great time thank you. Jovi and Roo text me your news and I did   when I heard. Just so disappointed for you. I haven't read all your posts yet though - but it sounds like you're thinking about your next options so thats great news lovely  . 

I wanted to use my 2 weeks away to try and make some decisions about options for myself - not just in terms of ttc. The holiday had its emotional moments for sure.

Suzie - Fantastic scan news hun   

I'll have to catch up with all the posts

Love to all

Emma x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Welcome back Emma!  I know what you mean when you go away to think - have done it myslef on own... spent first day crying!!!

JennyA - Scottish meet up sounds a good idea!  Let me know when and where and hopefully I'll be here.

JJ - Still thinking of you.  Take care  .

Kimberley - hope you start feeling better soon - what a rough ride it's been!

Take care everyone and be strong.

Rachel x x


----------



## Zeybani

Hi girls
Sorry i havent been able to reply for foew days. I am very grateful to all for the warm welcome. I fell at home and hope to be part of this big family. Is there any one of you in Devon?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Emma - welcome back. Hope you enjoyed the holiday and have come to some good decisions for yourself...time away always gives you great perspective on things I find...indeed it was after my last big holiday that I embarked on this whole ttc thing in the first place!

Zelly - I think Rachella is being treated in Plymouth, although she's currently living in Scotland. Other than that, there's a few of us in the Hampshire/Dorset area, but no one else in Devon I don't think. Where abouts are you in Devon? We have a family holiday home in Salcombe and go there every summer - it's lovely down there. I went to Exeter university (long time ago now  ) and loved living in such a beautiful part of the world. In fact I'd live in Devon now if I could (no jobs and too far from family for now - but longer term I'd love to end up there)

Kimberley - hope you're making progress and out of hospital soon

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi  Zelly,

Am being treated in Plymouth, but do travel too and fro from Scotland - where abouts are you being treated?  Dr Acharya is the consultant I'm under at Derriford hospital.  He's really nice.

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies,

Just a quickie from me I'm afraid only just in from work and so much to get done.  Just wanted to say sorry for being so rubbish at personals the last couple of weeks, I am reading and trying to keep up but have been a bit stressed and short on time.  Am thinking of you all.  

JJ1  

Kimberly hope you are home soon  

Laura hope timing works out for you and everything goes smoothly

I will do a proper catch up with everyone as soon as I can,

Love to all

Jovi xxx


----------



## Zeybani

Hi Rachel,I live in Plymouth, perhaps we can meet whe you cometo Derriford for treatment. What stage are you on treatment?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Zelly- signed paper work to start in June / July ,but now turns out that I might not be able to as have low if not no ovarian reserve.  Am still waiting for the Consultant to get back to me... A bit frustrating.  Ended up importing my sperm from Denmark!!  How about you??  Yes would be good to meet, am in Plymouth in a couple of weeks, will let you know and if you're about perhaps we could meet for a coffee??

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Rose, 

Probably a bit late now....but here you go anyway:

I didn't have a follow up to my initial consultation as such - I just went ahead with the 3 IUIs. When they didn't work, I did then go for an IVF consultation. The questions I asked were about success rates, what protocol they would recommend and why, what the actual process was etc. 
To be honest, the only thing I was really interested in was success rates and what they would recommend I did (more IUI vs IVF) and they couldn't really answer those questions. The success rates are just based on all women of my age and as such, not terribly helpful (for eg, they can't separate out into those with known fertility issues vs those - like many of us singles - with no known problems just no sperm....). And they resolutely refused to make any recommendations at all - just gave me the info and told me I needed to be the one to make the decision. Which is fair enough but frustrating at the same time!!

I kind of feel like I get more information and advice from this site than I have ever got from LWC anyway....but maybe that's just me

Hope it went well this pm - let us know how you got on
Laura
x


----------



## princess-mimi

Evening Ladies,

I'm sorry but this is going to be a quick post

Just took pain killers and i am going to go to bed.

Was finally discharged and let home this afternoon  ^banana

I can't believe i was in hospital for 4 weeks and 5 days!
I've been discharged even though i've still got my indwelling catheter in ( I'm having problems self catheterising and keep going into retention) so will have to keep the catheter in for about 6 weeks to let my bladder rest. Had my drain removed last wedsday which caused my body to go into shock and unbelievable pain OMG the pain finally settled after 1 1/2 hours.

I am so relieved to be home with Amelia, she is suffering really badly with teething at the moment and her first bottom two are going to cut though any day now.

Right i'm off to bed now.

Love to you all.

Kimberley & Amelia X X X X color=#ff89ff][/color]


----------



## Betty-Boo

Kimberley - Welcome home, take it as easy as you can and I wish you a speedy recovery.

  
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## Roo67

Kimberley - so glad you are now back home again with Amelia - I bet she has really missed you. Are you staying with your mum and Dad?

Hope you have a good sleep

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat

Kimberley - sorry to hear about everything you've been through - take care of youself and get well soon   

Love to Amelia too

Katiexx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Kimberley

Very pleased you're home again with little Amelia. Take good care of yourself though hun. Its early days but will soon all seem like a bad memory.

Hugs for trying the self-catheterisation. I've got a few friends that have to do that. Some managed amazingly well but its very painful for others.

Lots of love

Emma xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Welcome home Kimberley - must be lovely to be back with Amelia. Hope you're fully recovered soon...

Em - happy birthday for tomorrow. I know you've got a separate b'day thread but I can't do all those snazzy pics, so thought I'd just say it here. Hope you have a lovely day...

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kimberely so pleased that you are home at long last and really hope that you make a speedy recovery. Take care, rest and relax. Wow Amelia and 2 teeth coming she is really growing up so quickly.

Rose how did the appt go at LWC? there are q's to ask on the ICSI sticky thread it is aimed at ICSI/IVF but has lots of things relevant to other things http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Emma and Lou - Enjoy the meet and advocate for us manless ones this weekend.

Jovi- Hope that you have some time to relax- how is the bf going? You seem to be working long hours.

Hi to everyone

L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma have a great birthday ....Supergirl



Love L xx


----------



## Felix42

Great to hear you're home Kimberley.  for everything you've been through and are still going through. You poor thing. Hugs for little Amelia too with her teething. How grown up of her 

Happy birthday Emma. Hope you have a great one!!

Rose, sorry. I didn't pick up on your question earlier. I hope your consultation went well. How are you feeling? If you are going forward with the consult, are you closer to making a decision about treatment?

Love to all,
F xx


----------



## Betty-Boo




----------



## kylecat

Rose - just wanted to say how brave I think you are being. This TTC as a single woman in hard but it's even harder for you with all the added complications of a very painful break up  

I suppose at least your ex has been honest with you about his reasons for ending it - he sounds like he still wants to support you and you never know what that might turn into in the future. You obviously still have lots of feelings for each other.

Glad to hear that you were pleased with your consultation.  

Take care katiexx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose what a tough situation to find yourself in, I guess if you are TTC alone and he is there as a friend at least you will have a baby (as we all will) and fufil your desires, and take the friendship/relationship one day at a time.

Have a good weekend girls off to Dublin to friends
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Emma

Happy birthday hun.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suzie.b

Rose

Sounds like you've been through a lot lately.  Hope that the future is much brighter.

                       

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Rose - sorry its been hard for you over the last few weeks

JJ1 hope you have a lovely weekend with your friends in Dublin.

kimberley - hope you are feeling stronger each day  

I've had a bit of a hard time the last few days - a girl at work just announced she is pregnant - shes been trying for a while............ well a couple of weeks anyway !!, my cousin is pregnant ( not even trying ) and my other cousin had a baby boy yesterday, didn't know she was due yet or could have prepared myself.
Hopefully I will be joining them shortly , still waiting for AF which should be end of this week, then can start my meds and get flights and accomodation booked, can't believe how quickly it is all happening.

Have a lovely weekend everyone
Roo xx


----------



## Hollysox

Well it's time to break the news to you guys... I've kept this a bit quiet BUT I've been back to Brno! The reason that I haven't been posting is because I felt such a failure after last time 

So, just out of the 2ww - I resisted the temptation to test early - and to my amazement it has been confirmed that Stepan is indeed a miracle worker 'cos guess what

[fly] [/fly]

I know it's early days but I'm hoping this time things will work out - and my Doc has kindly given me a sick-note for 4 weeks just to be on the safe side. I'm amazed by boss took it so well  

I'll catch up on all the news now I am back in the real world!

Love to All


----------



## Roo67

Oh Hollysox what fabulous news -I am so pleased for you.

[fly]  Congratulations [/fly]

lets hope that Stepan can work the same magic on me

Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months

Roo xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congratulations Hollysox, that's fantastic news....rest up well for the next 4 weeks and wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months  

And good luck Roo - can't be long before you head off to Brno now?

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hollysox -      

    
 

Brilliant News - hopefully will be going there myself!

You take it easy and rest up!!!

Rachelx x x


----------



## some1

Wow Hollysox!  That is FANTASTIC news !!! (I was wondering where you had got to)

       

I am so thrilled for you.  You've had such a long journey and now your time has come!!!

Some1

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Wow, Hollysox what fabulous news. I'm so happy for you!! Here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy!

Rose,  for what you're going through. It sounds a real emotional journey you're going through. That's great he's opened up to you on what's been happening and you can really move forward without thinking what if you could have his child. This way hopefully you can have the baby you want and still be in touch with him. Do be protective of yourself though as it can be difficult to settle for friends when you want so much more. 

JJ, hope you are having a great weekend. 

My AF finally arrived today (the accupuncture & herbs - ugh - clearly worked - a 43 day cycle was not much fun). So, its ringing the clinic first thing Monday to get my FSH tested & fingers crossed I get to start IVF at last. 

Love & hugs to all, 
F xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose, 

I kept meaning to reply and have just been so caught up in my own feeling awful that I haven't....so sorry

Fortunately feeling much better today and thinking I may have had a bit of a bug or something as I really did feel dreadful Fri/yesterday - which I put down to the tx, but since I feel so much better now, perhaps that wasn't it after all. 

Your poor ex BF sounds like he's really been through the mill recently, and what a shame he didn't feel he could talk to you about the genetic thing before...but don't blame yourself for your reaction to the break up - you responded based on the information you had at the time, which is quite natural. Sounds like being friends and seeing what happens is a good way forward for you both. After all, time heals a lot of things and once he feels stronger and more able to cope with everything (the divorce, the genetic news etc), who knows what might be? And in the meantime, you have the benefit of a good friend by your side to support you through the tx roller coaster, and believe you me, you'll need it! 

Good luck with the next steps 
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Wow - hollysox....amazing news!!!  I am sooooooooooo pleased for you!  fancy keeping it to yourself...I think I'd struggle.  Great that you've got signed off for 4 weeks.  If you're anything like Suzie you'll be asleep for most of it!
Hoping some of Stepan's magic wears off on me too!

Laura - glad you're feeling a bit better.  I was knackered before EC...your body is working so hard.

Felix - your mammoth cycle is now at an end.  Really hope you FSH levels are better this time around & you can get on with IVF.

Take care all

Dx


----------



## winky77

Oh Wow !  Just seen Hollysox's news !!!         BIG CONGRATULATIONS !!!!

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few weeks myself. Been in bit of a spin about SkiMan. Shades of your situation Rose.....but with this guy he can't do the commitment thing because of his work/financial situation/mega stress (which is scary the more I've learnt about it..) I've been sticking my head in the sand girls but I'm now moving on with treatment on my own and know he will be there as a friend (as far as he has the emotional strength to give to someone else when his own life is in such a pickle!) 

now going to catch up on other posts......love to all.....and looking forward to seeing people in Stratford xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

So sorry re ski man Di, but great that you are moving ahead regardless - you go girl! Never ceases to amaze me how much strength we girls have   

Look forward to seeing you and everyone else soon

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Cheers Laura......been missing you guys !  have dipped in to get the news every so often but have had one of my 'going to ground' phases! ....derrrr.......who needs men....they only complicate life!


----------



## suzie.b

Sharon Hollysox

I had a feeling that this would be the one that worked. Just didn't dare to ask. Got your first text on Saturday morning but couldn't seem to get a text in reply to send. Thought it had, but then saw it in my outbox today so sent it today. It was a bit late but better late than never and, anyway, I've been thinking lovely positive thoughts about your little czech passenger since I found out. Just wanted you to know that I wasn't ignoring you and your *fantastic* news. What a fab GP too. And welcome to the sleeping club   .

[fly]  on your  [/fly]

Rose, I hope the pilot lives up to your positive expectations.

Felix, glad to hear af has arrived. Good luck with the FSH tests.

Didi, what a brave decision, well done.

Laura, good luck with EC.

Hello to all you other gorgeous girls!

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Well Done Hollysox - lovely news!   So very pleased for you. All these BFP's are giving the rest of us some hope that it can be done.

Rest up and take it easy!

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## Hollysox

HI everyone hope you are all ok today ?  Thanks for all the messages....you're a lovely lot    Sorry for keeping things a bit quiet about tx though...hope I'm forgiven ?

Suzie.b....hi hun, thought something must have been up with either your mobile or mine    Stupid things   Bit like computers...never work when you need them too !!!

Yes my gp is a gem !  Acually she wrote on my sick note I can return for light duties...it was my manager who told me to stay off   her daughter has had IVF tx's so is a bit more sympathetic than most I suppose...once I've had my scan and know all is ok in there I will go back to work....looking forward to it...   Back to the subject of my gp being a gem though...tomorrow will tell HOW much I think she is wonderful....Stepan has said to get any meds I need for the next few weeks from my gp    Well, I'll ask but I'm not holding out much hope    We'll see anyway....

I am sorry that I've lost track with everyone a bit and promise to catch up....in the meantime....
Suzie.b...how's thatbump coming along  
Lou...  and thanks for your message hun  
Katie...thanks hun and   to you too !
Rose..hope things improve soon for you hunni... 
Felix...  for yout FSH and tx 
Laura...  for EC and tx
Emma...  and thanks for the pm  
JJ1...   and thanks for the pm  
Didi...sorry about ski man but   for having tx on your own hun... 
Dottiep...  for going over to Reprofit...Stepan told me he never wanted to see me again   In the nicest posible way though    Hope he tells you the same  
Roo...same goes for you too hun    for when you head off to Brno...
Rachel...  if you decide to head off to Reprofit too hun  
JU21...  Hi hun....

If I've missed anyone sorry  

Lots of love and   to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzie.b

OMG Sharon

That was some post .  When are you having your scan?  Did you have hCG done?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox Hope that your GP prescibes for you.  My GPO looked something up on his electronic screen and said he could (if needed!!) prescribe gestone, clexane, cyclogest, steroids etc as they are not fertility drugs as they are to sustain a pregnancy
L x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone…good news my gp gave me a private script for the meds I needed (prednisolone and crinone )  Yeah…she is officially WONDERFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!

Got my scan sorted for 23rd when by my reckoning I will be 7 weeks pg….I just pray all will be ok in there and I get to see the precious heartbeat at the scan..after my first BFP I am slightly terrified of things going the same route again….

Suzie…I just did a hpt hun, never bothered with the bloods after the hassle I had last time round !  Plus I can do with out the stress of numbers    !!!

It’s a lovely day here !  Hope the sun is shining on you wherever you are !

I see you girls are having a meet in Stratford this month !!!  Wish I could have made it but maybe next time…..enjoy yourselves and have a good natter !!!

Take care everyone…love to you all xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hollysox congratulations hun, absolutely thrilled for you!!!!  

I need to catch up with everyone, sorry for being AWOL girls.

JU congrats on your first IUI, everything crossed for you.

Laura hope things are moving along nicely, all the best  

Will catch up properly later.

Again, congratulations Hollysox, your news has made my day

Love to all

Jovi xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls so much happening on here hard to keep up!!  I went to a London Girls FF meet lovely to see them this evening, just got in
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

There was nobody else from the single girls thread, CateB, Nofi, Cubster, Cassandra, Theolon,fluffy,siamese
2 have their babies now, and 3 bumps and a few TTCers- we all met last year when there were no bumps!
How are you finding the 2ww

L x


----------



## Roo67

Ah thats fab news - sent her my love and bestwishes and looking forward to meeting them both again in a couple of weeks.

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou send Kimbereley and Amelia my love.
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi 

JJ1 will probably know better that me, but if we have anyone on the ward with chickenpox/shingles then we have to make sure everyone is immune especially any pregnant girls, so may be worth checking out.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ju - my niece and nephew had chicken pox recently and my sister is pregnant - she had it as a child herself and she was told that it wasn't a problem so you should be fine.
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ju I would ask your GP or ring the Bridge tomorrow for peace of mind - like Roo says at work the pregnant nurses are screened if they are contacts and can be given ZIG injection (as we do for oncology patients) - if G has not had it and you don't want him to pick it up you could have him vaccinated- it is done routinely on children in other parts of the world and USA -in this country it is done routinely for healthcare workers but it is a cost thing that the Gvt doesn't do it routinely for toddlers.  You would also save the miserable suffering and scars that the pox cause (I still have mine that never tan over!).  Like you say you have had chicken pox so highly unlikely that you would get chicken pox again (although it is possible to have another strain of the varicella) - most adults have and therefore have immunity although you would get shingles on second exposure.

Take care and I am sure that you'll be ok but check it out for peace of mind.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Ju - afraid I have no idea!  My money's on Laura


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ju - what phone do you have? (ie what model number...)

And you're just looking for a site where you can get that ringtone free/or for a low price and not have to subscribe to a service right?

Let me know and I'll see if I can help...
Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps.....

just a quick posting to say I am alive!  Just spent 2 hours reading all the posts to catch up........so much amazing news and ongoing challenges too but I am now so knackered I can't do personals like I want to until a bit more 'with it'!  I've had a great girly weekend in NewYork meeting up with my friend who lives in California.  Flew back overnight last night so that means about an hour's sleep?!  Will do proper catch ups 2moro...but so looking forward to meeting up this weekend !!  I need to see you guys and get back on track with project bump again! 

xxx Di


----------



## going it alone

Hi everyone.
I know that most of you don't know me but I'm one of the oldies! Lou kindly emailled me to let me know about the meet at Stratford so hopefully I'll get to meet up with a lot of you.

Hollysox - great to read you BFP news. 

See you all soon

Love

Sam xx


----------



## some1

Sam - really pleased to hear that you are coming on Saturday.  I've been on here for a long time, so I remember you well and it will be lovely to meet you.  Are you going to bring the girls?

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ahh - love the piccie of the girls


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Everyone!

Wow there is so much going on here atm, I know i've not posted much but check in most days to read where you are all at - so much to keep up with!

JJ1 hope things are good with you and lovely donor & partner, you undoubtedly have lots to be thinking about at the moment, hope you are keeping ok, have been thinking of you.

Roo hope the run up to tx is going ok and things are all organised, must be very exciting, really hope this is your time.

Laura, everything crossed for you, must have been v difficult making the decision to go to IVF - everything crossed next time you do this it's for a sibling!

Ju hope you are bearing up on your first 2WW - let's hope there's no more and you get a nice BFP!

Katie, hope you are feeling a little better today, sounds like you need a bit of me time, hope by this time tomorrow you are feeling lots better, have something nice planned for the weekend.

Rachel don't blame you for getting on the list for Reprofit - hopefully you'll be cancelling it though!  Hope DHEA works its magic for you.

Some1 thinking of you too, hope you're posting good news soon.

Hollysox hope you are keeping ok, waiting in anticipation for news of your scan

A big hello to everyone else   sorry for not being great at personals have a busy weekend so need to try to grab an earlyish night.

I have just broke a tooth   hope I can get it fixed tomorrow.  

Have booked a holiday    It's in July with my lovely man and I'm counting down already, I really really need a break, what a bonus to be looking forward to it with him, I still can't quite believe it, I really didn't think this could happen.  It's all going very well he makes me very happy, didn't see it coming but am very glad it did!

Work is mad, I need to find a life/work/chores balance, seem to be working, chores and tidying and no time left for the fun things!  How does everyone manage to find time, I've a couple of hobbies i'd love to put the time into but just don't manage it, I need to get organised somehow.

Take care everyone, have a lovely time at the meet those of you who are going, stratford does sound lovely is somewhere I've wanted to visit for a long time but not got round to.  

Bye for now
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

We'll miss you Jovi - won't be the same with out you.   See you at the next one.

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi thank you for your good wishes - hope you have a bloody fantastic holiday!  
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Hollysox

Hiya all  

A quick me post - had to take time out from the boards as I was stressing big time...

Update!  Sunday morning woke to bleeding - red - watery - and lots of it (sorry TMI).  I was staying over at a friends so ended up shouting out for help having gone into blind panic.  Went home and took to bed fearing the worst was happening.  Thankfully there was no more bleeding.      Emailed Stepan, he said not to worry as this can happen and I upped the meds as he told me - says he has his fingers crossed (me - I had my legs crossed)!!!

Tuesday - started to get pain - Wednesday even worse with a nag in my left side and I couldn't tell whether cramp or very bad wind (again TMI).  Thursday the pain excruciating my friend rang NHS direct who then rang me back - then got the emergency doctor to ring!  So eventually at midnight - and 2 paracetamol later the pain died down a bit.

Friday - felt awful      Rang my GP who rang the hospital straight away to book me an early scan - earliest being Tuesday.  Told me not to worry unless any bleeding or clots.  Pain came back worse in the afternoon and thought it was all over.  Ended up rushing to loo and passed 2 clots but no blood, then violently sick...  Found myself not long after in A&E...

To cut a (very) long story short and after lots of prodding, poking, and needles...and a peer up my bits they reluctantly allowed me home.  It had something to do with living 2 minutes from the hospital and looking horrified when he said they were admitting me.  He decided that the stress of an overnighter would maybe do more harm than good...but I had strict instructions to report to the WARD if anything happened.  (Friend stayed over for taxi service!!!!)  They said they would ring this morning if they found anything in my blood tests - no call  So thankfully despite symptoms it doesn't look to be ectopic.    

So - not out of the woods yet - hopefully next installment Tuesday will be good news.    


Love to all

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Hollysox. What a terrible experience but hopefully a false alarm. Thinking of you and the little one. Take care of yourself and fingers crossed for the next happier installment on Tuesday. 

Love & hugs F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox really hope that things settle down, and everything is ok- it must be a nightmare for you. Hope Tues shows good news L x


----------



## Damelottie

Holly - I'm thinking of you soooo much


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hollysox - take care and all the best for tuesday.  
Be safe
x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hollysox, thinking of you!    Fingers crossed for Tuesday   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Hollysox - sorry to read about what you've been through recently - I hope that all is well at the scan on tuesday. I am thinking of you - you take care of yourself    

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## some1

Oh Hollysox, what a scary few days you must have been having.  Thinking of you and hoping that all is well on Tuesday    

Some1

xx


----------



## dottiep

Hollysox,

How awful for you.  I hope things have calmed down now & truly hope everything ok on tuesday. Thinking of you.

Xx


----------



## going it alone

Hollysox - Thinking of you lots. Best of luck for tomorrow, everything's crossed

Sam xx


----------



## Hollysox

Thank you for all your kind thoughts and good wishes...but I am sad to say I have lost both my babies     To say I am devastated would be an understatement...I feel as though my heart has been ripped out and torn into tiny shreds.......The midwife this morning told me my bloods on Friday had come back at 8000 so she took more this morning as the preg test is still showing a +.  If my bloods haven't dropped by half I'll have to go for more bloods in 2 days time...To think that only a short while ago I was so, so happy thinking I'd finally got lucky.  Now my world has collapsed again and I feel.....well, no words really sum up how I feel...

Thank you all once again for your support and kind words...you all deserve so much luck and happiness and I pray all your dreams come true...

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hollysox, 

Just wanted to echo Ju and Rose's words - so sorry to hear your sad news. You have already been through so much - life can be very unfair. I know nothing we say can make it better for you, but am thinking of you and sending you   and strength to get through this 

Take care of yourself, 
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Hollysox,  ^ hugme^   I wish I could make it all better for you. 

Thinking of you at this very sad and difficult time. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hollysox I really can't believe it, I am so sorry to hear your sad news and can't begin to think how you must be feeling. My heart goes out to you  remember we are here for you hun. It will be a tough time ahead of you
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Hollysox I am so so sorry  

Will be thinking of you


----------



## kylecat

Hollysox - was so sorry to read your news when I logged on earlier - it is just not fair. Please take care of yourself, I hope that you have lots of family and friends around you at the moment to help you through. 

Lots of Love

Katiexxx


----------



## suzie.b

Sharon Hollysox, I'm so sorry honey.  I just can't believe it, I was hoping until your text.  Is there any way you can get some help or information about why this is happening to you?  Sorry to be so pushy but I'm feeling so annoyed and frustrated that this has happened to you .  I am just so gutted.     

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hollysox, i'm so sorry to read your sad news.  

Thinking of you

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Hollysox - I'm so sorry about your sad news, take care of yourself  

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Dear Hollysox,

I know nothing I say can make it better and take away the pain but I just wanted to let you know my thoughts are with you.  I hope you have friends around you.  Try to be strong.  Big hugs


----------



## some1

Hollysox - so very sorry to hear your sad news, thinking of you, hope you are bearing up  

Some1

xx


----------



## marmite_lover

I am so so sorry Hollysox, life can be very unfair at times.  I wish I had the words to take away the pain.  We are all thinking of you


----------



## winky77

Hollysox....  so sorry to hear your news. I've just read the postings and echo what everyone else is saying.  I am gutted at your loss.    Words just don't do it justice.  Sending you big


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Didi you are doing so well on the weightloss!! 

I have had a busy afternoon, meeting in central london, then acupuncture at 7pm, left after 8 pm (he also made me some herb capsules) and then to counselling session. I am knackered glad it is Friday and a long weekend !!

Hope you are all ok
Hollysox my heart goes out to you hun
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Really hope that you have a fantastic brithday celebrating with your wonderful little man tomorrow!

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh I didn't know it was Jenny's birthday as well as it wasn't on the FF calendar/profile

A birthday season!!
Jenny a birthday cake for you too hun

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy birthday Jenny and Lou
Have a wonderful day!
x x x


----------



## Roo67

hope you both have a wonderful day

Love Roo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Afraid I'm not too hot on the graphics but sending you both my best wishes for lovely days!

Dottie
x


----------



## Roo67

I had lessons from Emma


----------



## Felix42

Jenny & Lou, hope you both have very special birthdays! 

F xx


----------



## winky77

Happy Birthday Jenny and Lou!!!!!!.....it came up on my ******** that it was your Birthdays...does it come up on here too?  must learn the graphics!!!

xxx Di


----------



## suzie.b

Whoops, sorry girls, missed your big days.  Belated Happy Birthdays to both of you.  And may you have many more.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sorry girls, I have missed your b'days too! Happy Belated Birthdays to you both, hope you both had good ones !

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jenny, Lou,

I missed your birthdays too - sorry! Have been away and just haven't been able to keep up with all the posts. Hope you both had lovely days,

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- I just wondered how your first day back at work went ?  Hope you are both ok!! 

My news yet another disasterous scan, endometrium only 4.6mm again when it is meant to be at its thickest! So it means DE's are out of the question for the forseeable future.  We are still going to IVI Barcelona to register at the end of the month then if and when the lining is good enough I have set everything in motion!

Have to remain positive.

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou & Jenny,

So sorry I missed your special day, Belated Happy Birthday wishes, hope you had a lovely days!

Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 sorry our posts crossed, sorry today wasn't good news but you are absolutely right, remaining positive is the way to go, you have shown such strength & determination, with that your dreams will come true, you deserve it so much xx


----------



## dottiep

JJ - sorry to hear your news.  You are an absolute inspiration - stay positive and keep no stone unturned.

Thinking of you

Dx


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - so sorry that you didn't have better news from your scan, stay positive and you will get your dream


Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ1  

So sorry it wasn't better news for you....

Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

JJ,  so sorry to hear that it wasn't good news today. As the others say, good for you to keep going & get all ready for when things turn more positive    Hope you have a lovely time in Barcelona. I must admit I've always wanted to go there!

F xx


----------



## Roo67

Muddy lane,



Hope you have a great day

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Is it your birthday today Muddy Lane? 

Hope you are having a fabulous day!

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Sorry to Lou and Jenny for missing your birthdays! I was away for most of last week and have been a bit useless catching up on the threads!!! Happy belated birthdays girls! Are you both the same age?

Muddylane - many happy returns to you - hope you are having a wonderful day and are being spoilt!

JJ1 - so sorry to learn of the news of your scan. Is there anything else they can do to thicken up the lining? I expect you've tried everything though. Good luck with the consultation in Barcelona - they may have some alternative suggestions for you. Thinking of you,  

Katiexxx


----------



## winky77

Muddly Lane........big Happy Special Milestone Birthday to you !!!!!                  


JJ - hats off to you and hoping Barcelona proves lucky for you as you really deserve it!


----------



## Felix42

Happy Birthday Muddy Lane!!! Hope you're having a lovely day. Are you doing anything special? Hope you are being spoilt rotten!

F xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks for the kind words, it is annoying and frustrating I hope that one day I will get there, every month my life seems like one long monitored cycle.

Muddylane hope you had a good birthday

  
L


----------



## suzie.b

JJ1, with your determination, I feel sure that you'll get there one day - hopefully sooner rather than later - but you'll get there.

Happy birthday, Muddy Lane.

Hi to all you other girls.  Not on here much lately - too off colour to write much.  Trying to keep up to date with what everyone's doing, though .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suzie really hope that you feel better but remember it is worth it in the long run
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddylane, happy belated birthday, hope you had a good one!

JJ1, sorry to read, you didn't get good news on Tuesday  

Suzie, hope you start to feel better soon  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Jenny, Lou and Muddylane - belated happy birthdays to all of you! Sorry I missed them!   

JJ1 - so sorry to hear it wasn't better news at your scan the other day, glad to hear that you are keeping positive and focussed.  Hope you are doing okay  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo, and Dottiep and Coco just wanted to wish you well for testing and 2ww.  I am going away to Spain till next week.

I had some good news I got offered a new job at another hospital, more challenges and in charge of a wider area including fertility services!!don't think they'll be any perks in that dept for me!!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congrats JJ1 on your new job - that's great news, and a lovely holiday to look forward to as well
Have a great time in Spain and good luck with the appt (you're going to register at the clinic right?)
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

JJ, that's fantastic news re the new job. Hope you have a great time in Spain & all goes well with the consultation. Try & let us know how it goes when you can. 

F xx


----------



## suzie.b

JJ1, congratulations on the new job.  And have a wonderful holiday - you deserve it and probably need it .

Waiting to hear from the girls in their 2ww.  Good luck to you all.

Feeling much better today - don't know what was wrong with me earlier in the week, some kind of bug I think, but on top of the MS it made me feel that life just wasn't worth living.  Now feeling fantastic so just hope it lasts .

Hello to all other single women - hope you're all well.

love
Suzie
xxxxxx


----------



## suzie.b

And . . .

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS, ROO[/fly]

I am so absolutely thrilled for you. And me  - now I have somebody to be pg with    .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Suzie, good to hear that you are feeling much better. 

That must have been really rough with MS too 

F xx


----------



## marmite_lover

Suzie - like everyone else, I'm very glad to hear you are feeling better  

Some1 - hope you are okay, not long until your scan now  

JJ1 - sorry it wasn't better news at your scan but glad that you are staying focussed and pushing on.  Congratulations on the new job and have a fantasic break in Spain.

Rose - I am really sorry that your IUI didn't work, but pleased you have your IVF all in place.   With regard to the 3 for 2 offer, I am thinking of doing this if the FET doesn't work.  For me personally I just think that taking the immediate financial pressure off would probably help me relax and as the others have said, if it worked first time you'd be too happy to worry about the money you'd wasted. Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle hun    . 

Emma - hope you and the lovely Lottie are both well.  I take it you watched BB last night  , !  Will no doubt join you on the BB board shortly!

Dottie and Coco - wishing you both loads of luck on your 2ww    

 to Lou and Ellis, Jenny, MuddyLane, didi, mini, bluebell and all the other lovely ladies I haven't mentioned..!


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 -   for your new job. Hoping for positive news from your appt in spain and hope you have a restful well deserved hol.

Felix - not long now til you head out to Brno, fingers crossed that this will be the one for you.

Lou - hope you and Ellis are ok now you're back at work and you managed to get child care sorted out.

Big    to everyone else.

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Thanks Karen - didn't last long though    .  I think I'm resigned now.  Good luck with your ET shortly - then you can get yourself on that horrid 2ww with the other girls.  It's so nice to have someone else going through the same thing, isn't it?  That's why I'm so keen on having loads of you with bumps too  - apart from the fact that it'd make you all happy too.

  to all others.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## winky77

Hey JJ.....congrats on your new job !!  Sounds great !  Have a wonderful relaxing, recharging time in Spain....whereabouts are you?  I'm heading out there next Sunday for a yoga/meditation retreat....in Sierra Nevada Mountains nr Orgiva then a couple of days at beach at end...go every year...... will be taking it very easy this time tho of course! If we overlap and are near each other give me a shout if you fancy meeting up!  xxxx


  to everyone else xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Di

The retreat sounds great - particularly at the moment.  Enjoy!

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Where is everybody ?? its been really quiet on here for the past couple of days.

Hope you're all ok


Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, I was just thinking it was really quiet

I'm in Finland - 10.30pm in Helsinki and sun only just setting now....I have room with lake view and am watching very nice sunset whilst catching up on emails...would still rather be at home though!

Hope everyone else is doing OK,
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!!! I'm still here but v tired so off to bed in a mo!!

Laura - that sunset in helsinki sounds beautiful - hope that it gets dark before you want to sleep though!

Roo - love your new ticker - it's great - I bet you felt really pleased and proud to put that on!

I went to maternity hospital after school today to visit my colleague who just had a baby - the baby was 6 weeks early so it's in the neonatal ward. Some of the babies in there were tiny and so so delicate!
I also saw a lady being wheeled into a lift with her new born child. Gave me a few mixed emotions I must admit. I really really hope that's me one day - it feels like a distant and unobtainable dream at the moment to be honest!  

How are you feeling Roo - I expect you are starting to feel tired - when will you have your first scan to find out how many little Roo's?!!!

Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Katie,

It doesn't really get dark at all here in June/July - luckily all the hotels have black out curtains! Is just difficult to sleep when at home it's only 9.15 and it's so light outside. But must get off to bed soon - big presentation tomorrow so need my sleep

Know where you are coming from re the babies. A very good friend of mine had a little boy on Monday - will go and visit on Saturday but I know I'm going to have very mixed feelings. Thrilled for her, especially as she had 2 miscarriages before this, but also a bit envious and sad that it's not me...but hopefully it will be SOON!

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi 

Saw GP today - not very useful, but see midwife on Thursday to hopefully get HCG done.
I've had a bit of spotting and AF type cramps so very scared at the moment, e-mailed Stepan and he said to have us scan so may see if I can get one done at EPU tomorrow.

Not feeling too hopeful at present though and sat here   - hope its just hormones kicking in

Will keep you all updated

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Roo -  

So many people get cramps and spotting and go on to have healthy pregnancies - I SO hope that you are one of them. I know there isn't anything I can really say to make you feel better - hope you can get bloods/scan done tomorrow to put your mind at rest a bit. 

Getting pregnant is just the very first hurdle isn't it....sending you lots of positive vibes   

Take care, and let us know how you get on,
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Roo - that might be as a result of the embies burrowing into the wall of the uterus - it can cause cramping and a little blood too - hope all is OK with your appointment tommorrow

Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep

roo - try not to  ....easier said than done I know but you did have a very, very deep lining for the/those embies to bury into!!

I know you must be scared but I'm sure you've read as much as I have on here about the huge number of ladies who have spotting in early pregnancy and beyond.  Thinking of you & sending   

Let me know how you get on tomorrow please..

Love Dottie
xx


----------



## Felix42

Roo,  so sorry that you've had a worrying time. As the others say this can happen & shouldn't be anything to worry about. Good idea to get checked out though. Thinking of you and wishing you lots & lots of   

Laura, your location sounds great but I'm sure its better for a holiday with some hot man rather than working. 

Love & hugs. Thinking of you Roo. 

Felix xx


----------



## Elpida

Thinking of you Roo


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Girls,
I know you're all right and I keep trying to tell myself this but it just won't go in. This is definately more difficult than the 2ww and that was bad enough, this is when you know you are going through this alone - couldn't cope without you all. 

Going to try and go to bed and see if it feels a little better in the morning.

roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Aww, Roo. We are here for you. Hope you get to have a good sleep tonight & lots of reassurance all is well tomorrow. Remember your lining was great & you've got some healthy vibrant embies snuggled in there. 

F xx


----------



## some1

Roo - just wanted to send you a  , getting a BFP is a really strange experience isn't it - it just makes you feel so vulnerable.  I was really hormonal and   a couple of weeks ago too - it is the fear of having your dream taken away from you, but like the others have said, cramps and spotting are really common at this stage in pregnancy, so try not to worry (easier said than done I know).  

Thinking of you and hoping you get a good night's sleep.

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Roo - Don't panic  

FWIW - I was waiting for you to get some cramps and bleeding because of that incredibly thick lining. I just thought it was almost inevitable that you would hun. Please try not to worry    

Relax relax relax - easy for me to say I know, and phone whenever.


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Girls,

Feeling a little more positive today - but not much  

Just a quick update - I phoned early preg unit and they say they cannot do US until 8 weeks, much conversation about what I could do and all they could come up with was call GP and ask for urgent referral for scan. I phoned fertility unit at hosp and after trying to reassure me they suggested I went in and have beta HCG done, which I did and am now waiting for results. They again said that even with their IVF pt's they don't scan before 8 weeks, so not really any further forward.

Am hoping bloods come back ok and then will see MW tomorrow anyway.

Roo xx

Just phoned Nurse and my HCG is..... 3343 so feel a bit happier now. Having repeat on Friday so hope they are going up.


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Roo - have been thinking about you today xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Lou,

Should be at work, but come home as bleeding has increased - don't know what to think, trying to be positive but is so difficult. I know there is nothing I can do but rest and wait. I am seeing MW tomorrow so see what she says


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo,

 Must be very scary time for you. Am thinking of you. That HCG is good...rest up, try and stay positive   

I've everything crossed for you

Take care, 
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Roo, thinking of you & sending you huge  and lots more   Hope all goes well with MW tomorrow & you can get some reassurance. Will be thinking of you. 

Love Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Roo...   sending you positive vibes and hoping it is just your duvet like lining causing the spotting.  The HCG numbers are lost on me (another thing to learn!) but the others seem to think they are great.  I hope all goes well with the MW 2moro. 


Aweeze.....is there really such a thing as a 'dildocam' !?!??!?  The mind boggles !! 

..Di x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, sending   and  , hope you have had a better day today, and good luck for the blood tests tomorrow

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suzie.b

Roo, I looked on betabase, and those numbers sound suspiciously like triplets .  Looks like it's Marcel, Marek and Stepan .  Seriously, though, your numbers look great.  When do you have another one or aren't you bothering?

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Just thought I'd update you all.

Had really heavy bleed yesterday with AF type cramps, saw the midwife who tried EPU again and booked me in for an 8 wk scan (3rd July) so helpful ..... not !!! and to contact them if it got worse.

Settled a bit last night but still bleeding, had bloods this morning and came back at 1694, not sure what to think now, have to go back for more on monday. Nurse did say that slim chance that lost one and another is clinging on, so a long weekend ahead. just want to know one way or the other now.

Sorry not better news

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - look after yourself this weekend, my thoughts are with you - have everything crossed too.      
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep

Roo - I'm keeping it all crossed for you.  I know this weekend will drag like an eternity. Big, big hugs.

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo I know there's nothing I can say but am thinking of you lots, rest up hun


----------



## suzie.b

Roo    - let me know if you're up to a bit of DVD watching - no talking allowed, particularly not FF related .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Roo  

Mmmm - yes, it does seem possible doesn't it? That the one is there doing its right thing and the bleed could have been the other   . I assume that's possible with the drop in blood numbers - I don't know too much about those.

Either way - what a ghastly horrible wait. Personally, I still think it all sounds really positive but I know that isn't too much consolation. You're welcome to come down if it would help.


----------



## Roo67

Suzie - mums back tonight but tomorrow would be good if you're free.

Emma - Thanks hun - but  my mum's cut her hols in cornwall short to come back so she will be around a lot.

Thanks for all the kind words - you know how much they mean

Roo x


----------



## suzie.b

Tomorrow would be great - got a DVD in mind?  I do fancy a really really soppy one - got to give these hormones an outlet somehow   .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Roo,  
Great that you've got your mum & Suzie & Emma near by. Hope you get a good dvd and take it very easy. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

They're probably just making a bit of room in that duvet lining. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

I'll leave it up to you - will be due for a good cry tomorrow - not shed a tear today ................ yet !!

Can you come round to mine as my mum's put me on house arrest


----------



## suzie.b

That's what I thought - not having you driving when you're resting .  I'm with your mum on that one!


----------



## Hollysox

Hi, just popping on to update you all as I haven't been on for ages.  I'm finding it difficult coping right now and if I'm honest I haven't read any of the posts as I'm not feeling strong enough.  Having a difficult time of it but have just started to see a counsellor so hopefully that will help.  

To focus my mind on something I have signed up to do a 10k charity run on Sunday - I'm not fit but I feel that I need to do something.  

Not even thinking about any further treatment yet - I need to get my head around what's happened and how I'm feeling. 

Hopefully I will feel more like posting soon.

Bye for now.


----------



## dottiep

Hello Hollysox.  We've not actually 'met' but I really do feel for you with everything you've been through. I hope the counselling is helping you to come to terms with it all and to find your next step whatever you decide that to be.
Good luck with the run - commendable...I'm rubbish at running but would love to do a marathon one day.
Thinking of you - take care of yourself.

Dottie
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

You take care hollysox, this whole process can be so emotionally draining.  Sometimes I do wonder if I've any tears or feelings left to give.

All the best with the run - have sponsored you.
Take care be strong and safe
R x x x


----------



## suzie.b

Hollysox

You've been through such a lot - hope the counselling helps you get through this.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## suzie.b

No all sad, surely Lou.  Hollysox's determination to do the marathon is really positive .


----------



## winky77

Hello FFs, 

one minute past midnight so friday 13th officially over!  Roo.....you poor chuck....you must be on pins.....still keeping everything crossed for you and hope the insane waiting is over soon with some positive news.  Hollysox....good to hear from you but so sorry you're having it so tough. Seeing a counsellor is such a positive move tho and the run....well I bow to you in awe   .  I had to run a train the other day and it nearly killed me off ! 

Well hopefully a bit of light relief for you all.....as you know Jenny is touring Scotland with Ben the dog in Daisy the campervan...well today she drove over to Stirling and is currently ensconsed in the lovely Daisy parked behind my house!! (I did offer the spare room .....honest!)  We have had such a lovely time today talking all things FF and everything else in the world.  Well this evening being a lovely evening we drove up past Callendar into the mountains to a pub I found on the internet on a 'dog friendly' pub website.  First clue...only one other car in the car park....second clue....fairy lights round the door and a chime goes off when you open the door to let them know a customer has arrived!  So then followed the most surreal evening .....the 'dog friendly' pub's landlady checked out the size of the dog before letting him in....then announces they've stopped serving food but can make us some cheese sandwiches !  As it was gone 9pm and we were miles from anywhere we accepted the cheese sarnie offer and forgot any ideas of a proper dinner!! So there we sat in the most bizarre pub with stuffed animals and birds everywhere and about 300 brass ornaments and bad paintings and photos of dead relatives......the cheese (and pickle - hurrah !!) sandwiches arrive.....white bread of course.....and guess what I just get my four little triangle sandwiches all stacked in a row with limp lettuce garnish....but Jenny gets her four triangles with an extra piece of unbuttered bread separating each....no not a double decker you might think....but an extra 4 triangles of white bread separating each sandwich from the next.....HELLO?!?!?  I tried not to be envious of this obvious favouritism and distracted myself by checking out the two stuffed birds positioned in mock fight position above the bar, and the fishing rods displayed in a fan shape stuck on the woodchip ceiling......and the cake display cabinet on the bar filled with iced buns and fairy cakes...!!  Laugh ? ....we were hysterical !  So now Jenny is most impressed with the curiousity that is Scottish hospitality and will probably move here so she can experience such delights on a daily basis.....!  The weekend can only get better from here !! 

....Di xxx


----------



## winky77

ooooo....forgot the best bit......the pub was called the Lube hotel...!!! What with that and dildocams this week has made me remember why I love the english language!


----------



## some1

Roo - keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome for you.    

Hollysox - so sorry to hear that you are having such a rough time.  Really hope the counselling will help and well done you for taking on the charity run!

Di - that pub sounds amazing!!  If it is called the Lube Hotel it must have rooms right?  Maybe you should have booked in for the night for the full experience!!!

Some1

xx


----------



## Felix42

Hollysox, so good to hear from you. That sounds an excellent idea to go to a therapist. 
Good luck with the run!

Roo, hope you're doing ok. Take it easy. 

Di,I love your story of the Lube Hotel!!
Say hello to Jenny. 

Love & hugs
Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Di - part of me is gutted about nor being able to make last night!!!  The other part is extremely curious!!!  Think that's one to miss tho.... lol
Glad you had a good night last nite.
Hollysox, how are you this morning?
Roo - keep safe xxx
H to everyone else.
Am in Liverpool doing a presentation, fun eh!  Apart from the fact, they've put me next to the burger stall, which means the diet is well and truly out of the window!
Ha ha
Take care everyone - so glad Friday 13th is over and done with!
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh, I hadn't even noticed it was Friday 13th yesterday - probably a good thing....

Roo - hope you're doing OK, at least you are surrounded by family and FF friends to look after you. Take care and hope it's good news on Monday

Hollysox - totally understand your reluctance to post and really feel for you. Hoping the counselling is a step in the right direction and you're soon feeling stronger and ready to make some decisions about what next for you. Meantime the run is a great idea. I really want to be a runner, but I just can't seem to get to the point where I'm fit enough that I enjoy it. I'm sat here now thinking I really should go out for a run (well, it's more of a slow jog/stagger in my case) but also hoping that the clouds come in and it rains to give me an excuse not to go!

Di/Jenny - hilarious!! I've been wanting to get up to Scotland for some time, now I'm thinking I really must make my way up there - first stop, the Lube Hotel  

Everyone else, hope you're all OK. I'm on day 27 today so AF due any time. Got mixed feelings about starting the IVF again. Part of me really wants to get on with it. Part of me just can't face the thought of all the stress back and to to London, the injections, and then the awful let down if it doesn't work. I know I can't not do it because of the fear that it won't work, just got to grit my teeth and get on with it, but not looking forward to it at all....mind you, still got to check no cysts or anything yet, so shouldn't count my chickens...if you know what I mean!

Right, I'm waffling now, going to try and get out for at least a walk if not a run, 
take care all,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi girls
I can't believe it I did a long post this morning and it has gone!!!

Roo I really hope that everything goes well, I had a scan at 5 weeks and 6 days at my hospitals EPU and then weekly scans at the clinic.

Dottie- so sorry to hear that this was not the cycle for you again. It is hard taking the knocks that a negative cycle brings.

Lou- I love the new photo of Mr cutie Ellis- I can't believe what a little man he is now and where on earth does the time fly?  How is work going and you and Ellis settling in to the new routine?  

Emma- You must be a busy bee, modding the boys and others threads on here- Hope that you are still managing to get some time to enjoy life and Lottie!

Some1- delighted to hear all is going well with the baby

Hollysox- I really hope that the counselling helps you, I can empathise with you, it is so hard when you have been TTC for so long and there are nothing but disappointments on the way and everyone around seems to be getting pregnant and speeding along. Take care hun.

Felix Not long till your trip to Reprofit you must be getting excited!

Karen- How did your FET go? Hope your 2WW goes smoothly hun 

Kimberely- Hope that you and Amelia are doing well.

Jenny so sorry it was a BFN for you, enjoy your travels and time off sounds fabulous.

Ju, chooy and Didi- best of luck with your cycles.

Hi to Katie, Rose, laura, mini and everyone else on the thread.

I had a nice break in Marbella, then got back and had 2 late nights with the boys, so I'm delighted it is the weekend.  I got offered a new job just before I went away, just dreading telling some of my colleagues. We are off to Barcelona on 25th for DE consultation.

L x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - we've missed you!  Glad you had a good break and great news on the new job.
Not long to go to your trip to Spain - really hope this can work for you.
Welcome back.

Dottie
x


----------



## orchidsage

Hi Roo, I was wondering how you were.  I am sure the wait over the weekend is awful, - Best wishes now for Monday - I join the rest of the group in sending best of luck to you.  Take care of yourself. Orchidx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Girlies,

Welcome back JJ1 - hope you had a lovely relaxing break, what's the new job?

Hollysox -  , well done on the charity run.

Dottie - hope you've had a good weekend, how are you doing?

hope everyone else is ok  

No change from me I'm afraid - still bleeding and having some back and abdo pains, Had a crap day yesterday, just felt close to    all day, a little better today. I'm just trying to take one day at a time and hope for good news from HCG tomorrow, although I don't really believe it will be positive.

Thanks for all the good wishes

Roo  xx


----------



## dottiep

Roo -   

What time are you having your test tomorrow?  Will pray for you that all ok.  Hope your mum is looking after you.

Thinking of you.

I'm ok - emailed Stepan with a whole load of questions on fri but still not heard anything  maybe he does take the odd day off!

XXX


----------



## Hollysox

Hi all,

[fly]Finished the Race in around 68 minutes - SIX MILES YOU KNOW!!![/fly]

Thanks to Minni the Minx and JJ1 for sponsoring me - any other retrospective donations for Tommy's appreciated. And thanks for everyones good luck wishes

Roo - I'm praying that everything goes OK with your 3rd HCG tomorrow. It's hard to stay positive but please try. As the midwife said to me they just never know with any patient. I went to A&E and they got me in for an emergency scan a couple of days later, the sonographer said that people can have just had a spot and the scan shows they have miscarried and people can bleed and have cramps for days and the scan shows all is well. I'll be thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else.

Hope that the weekend has been kind to you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Holleysox well done and in an  amazing time, well done and for such a great cause.
L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - sorry for being awol - been up to manchester for the weekend to visit my best friend - flight back was rather bumpy and I am not the worlds greatest flyer so feeling rather sick now!!!  

Roo - just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you - what an awful couple of days you've had - I am keeping all my fingers crossed for you for your blood tests tommorrow - please take it easy.  

JJ1 - glad you had a good time in Spain - not long now till your appointment on the 25th. 

Dottie - hope you are OK and doing nice things and giving yourself lots of treats - you deserve it.  

Di - love the story about the Lube Hotel - do they have a website?!!!

Hollysox - very well done on your excellent time in the run  

Lots of Love
Katiexxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi all,

Hollysox, sorry to read you're having such a tough time, hope the counselling helps    Well done on the run today!

Roo, thinking of you, hope everything goes well tomorrow  

Di, sounds like you and Jenny are having a great time  

Hope everyone else is okay !!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hollysox - that's brilliant...I think you were lying about not being fit! 

Roo -   and   for tomorrow. Got everything crossed for you

Hi everyone else, just a quick one as just back from long day out visiting new baby, lunch with other friends, and then cup of tea with Dottie...very lovely but now need to do large pile of ironing and get myself sorted for another exciting (not!) week at work

Hope all are well, enjoy the last few hours of the weekend  
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, just wanted to send you lots of  for today Roo. Do so hope its positive news. 

Well done, Hollysox for the race. 68 minutes is great. I did a 10k ages ago after quite a bit of training (for a marathon I was running about 3 mths after the 10k) & I was slower than you!
You must be pretty fit and what a great cause!!

Welcome back JJ. So good to have you back & great to hear you had a well deserved break. 

Kylecat,  for your bumpy flight. I'm not much of a flyer & it would have freaked me out I'm sure. 

Hello to everyone else too. 

I had a good weekend with my friend in Norwich, til about 3pm yesterday, when I started getting a migraine. In the end I had to abandon my train back - too ill & still vomiting - so am still here recovering and hoping train ticket back won't be too horribly expensive. Also embarrassingly I had to ask for the day off work today even though I'm well-ish now, just in the wrong city! Drat. 

Been catching up with posts via my mobile though which has been good. My, we're a busy lot aren't we? 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Girls,

Had another HCG this morning and the result is not good, I have lost my little embies and am no longer pregnant.  

I sort of knew this would be the outcome but still feel numb, as before todays result I still had that tiny glimmer of hope to cling to. Just want it all to be over now and then I can start planning next steps.

Thanks for all your support - you're all great.

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

Oh Roo, my heart goes out to you. I am so very sorry to hear your news. I know there's nothing I can say to help but I'm thinking of you & sending you a huge virtual hug. I hope you have your mum and friends nearby to look after you. 
   

Love Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Oh Roo - you poor thing - I was so sad to see your news  . As Felix says, words at a time like this seem insignificant - please look after yourself. I hope that all your friends and family are around you to look out for you, 

Thinking of you  

Love 
Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo  I am so sorry to hear your devastating news, no words can help you and your     you will always be a mummy to your special angel.  Pop onto the pregnancy loss thread, unfortunately there are many girls there who have, or are going through the same experience.  I do regret not having counselling at the time and having it now, as I think it has impacted on my 3 subsequent cycles emotionally.
Thinking of you
L x


----------



## dottiep

Roo - all my thoughts are with you.  I really am so sorry.    
Take some time out for yourself before you decide what next.  

Love & hugs
Dottie
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo,

Big   to you. So sorry to hear your news

Am thinking of you, take care and be kind to yourself,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo I am so very sorry, such sad news  

Take care x


----------



## Elpida

thinking of you Roo, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, i'm really sorry to read your sad news, thinking of you     Take care of yourself

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Roo - sorry to hear your news.  Take care.

Lx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo, I'm so sorry to hear your news.    
Take care, you are such a strong person, but even strong people need time to heal.  
Be safe, be strong and most of all be you.
Rachel x x x x


----------



## muddypaws

Dear Roo,
So sorry to hear your devastating news...as everyone else has said there aren't any words to make it better. I wish you all the best and positive thoughts  .

Muddylane x


----------



## winky77

Oh Roo you poor thing.    I just logged on as on yoga retreat in Spain so wireless access intermittent. I was sending you positive vibes yesterday when we did our meditation.  I am so so sorry it was bad news. As everyone else says ...do take time to heal and to decide next steps.  xxxx Di


----------



## marmite_lover

Roo - I am so so sorry hun. It doesn't matter how muh you are expecting news like that, I don't think anything can prepare you for it.  I wish with all my heart I could take away some of the pain you are feeling right now.  I hope you have plenty of support around you at the moment  

Dottie and Jenny - big   for you both too

Felix - sorry to hear you've been unwell - hope you are on the mend.  Not long until Reprofit now   

Hollysox - well done you on the race for life.  I am in awe  

JJ1 - lovely to have you back and gald you had a good time.  Not long until your appointment now, I really it goes well and helps you decide the next step 

Katie - how are you hun?  All ready for your cycle in July?

Lou - hope you and the gorgeous Ellis are both well 

Emma - how are you?  You are doing a fab job modding, it must take up so much time.  Hoep Lottoe is well and not causing too much mischief!

 to everyone else

Thanks to those that have asked after me and wished me well.  I had my FET last Wednesday so I am now PUPO (1x 8 cell and 1x 7 cell).  I have been pretty chilled and relaxed about everything so far but the 2ww madness is starting to kick in today, particularly as I don't have any symptoms - not a thing  .  I know everyone is different but from reading other peoples experiences (and I've done a lot of this  ), it seems that most people have felt something by now.  Still, I keep telling myself that  AF or a negative pee stick are the only way of knowing for certain that it hasn't worked and so I gave to try and stay positive until I get either of these!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Karen, am sending        , get plenty of you time and take care.
Rachel x x


----------



## Chowy

Roo

Sending you lots of                                                   

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Karen Great to hear from you and PUPO so  what is your test day, all clinics vary a little.  Take care hun.

Roo thinking of you hun.
L x


----------



## some1

Roo - so very sorry to hear your sad news, thinking of you

Karen - congratulations on being PUPO, sending you lots of  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose- Hope you manage to get some shopping time in the States!!
L x


----------



## dottiep

Karen - don't worry about no symptoms. As you say everyone is completely different & many people feel nothing at all.  Can I ask you what day of your cycle you had ET and how old your embies were?  Am a bit confused as Stepan has sent me a plan for ET on day 16 & I had thought it would be day 18 - they were frozen on day 6.  I'm new to this FET so unsure how it all works??

Roo - how are you honey?  Have been thinking of you   

Dx


----------



## aweeze

New home  

Lou
X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Morning everyone!

Just saying hello so I can 'bookmark' this new thread...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Me too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have had a mad dash around getting swabs done today, as IVI Barcelona emailed me this morning before work saying they wanted me to fax over results before the appt after saying that we could have any tests done there on the day and bring results with me, my donor is in Ireland teaching till Sat am!!.  

I rushed to Harley st and got my micoplasma and clamidya swabs done will have results by Fri.  

Then his partner had to call him in Ireland get the number of a fax machine nearby, ARGC fax him a form him in Ireland to give sign and written consent for me to get the notes (including my own!!!) and then go in sign and collect the photocopies, his HIV and Hep c is a little out of date by weeks, as they want 6 months whereas most UK clinics say 12 months.  

So then spoke to  TDL lab and collected blood bottles so that we can draw blood ourselves from him on Mon at 0400 before donor's partner comes up on the train for his poopfs and can take his blood and drop into the lab at 0800 and be processed! The faxing place down the road has closed but I can go tomorrow. Feel very pressured.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Gosh JJ that all sounds a bit mad!  Like an Annika Rice challenge!
It'll all be worth it in the end.

Good luck
Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wow JJ, sounds a bit like my life  

Hope you manage to get it all sorted in time....good luck!

Laura
x


----------



## suzie.b

JJ, sounds really complicated - hope it all gets done in the right order .

PUPO Karen, fingers crossed for you.  The only symptoms I had were sore boobs and constant peeing, both of which could have been as a result of the drugs, and I can't remember when that started.  That, and a funny feeling in my womb, which also may have been as a result of the drugs.  I guess no news is good news in this case .

love
Suzie
xxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

JJ, hope you are having a calm weekend after all that rushing around?

How are you doing Roo?  I've been thinking about you.  Hope you are feeling a bit better hun  

Love to everyone, 

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been awol for a few days, have been reading but not felt up to posting
Am feeling a little better each day and go back to work on wednesday - not looking forward to that as have been off for about 5 weeks now.

JJ1 - hope you got all your tests sorted out, I don't envy you with all the running around etc.

Suzie - thanks for a lovely day out yesterday - despite the rain.  

Roo xx


----------



## suzie.b

Thanks to you, Roo - really enjoyed the day .  Did my poor swollen ankles the world of good!

Hope you girls who went to the beach had a good time 

Hello to other single women out there.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## orchidsage

Hi there girls!
Just wanted to say hi to you all - Suzie Hope you are feeling good and no more sickness...

Roo hope you are coping ok - welcome back - and best of luck facing work again.    

Felix are you going over soon? 

I am so impatient now at this stage - am dying to get going over - 

Hi to everyone


Orchid
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls

Sorry I have been AWOL a bit, but it has been madness and rushing around trying to get ready for Baracelona.

Roo I really hope that your return to work goes smoothly, it is daunting going back I was off for 5 weeks after my BFN, my donors partner came to work with me, and walked me to the ward door- I had a wobble and some tears on the escalator on the way up! But then he said go in switch on computer, then do your rounds and say hello, and once it is over then it will be ok.  
Two of my ward managers knew abotu my TTC and are so supportive. so it wasn't as bad as I was thinking.

My donors HIV, Hep c and syphillis were a bit out of date for Barcelona, as they want 6 months and my other clinics are 12 months in the UK. He was in Ireland teaching last week, so we worked out that my donors partner would draw his bloods at home, bring them up this morning and I would run them to the lab before work.  He is good at doing bloods and did all mine, but I thought he might be nervous doing his partners, he said he screamed when he put the needle in, and complained more than I do- then he said he did them in their bed, and in paeds we are so careful not to do anything horrible to children in their beds/cot so that they feel safe in their sapce, he said like the children I shouldn't have done it in the bedroom as that is where pleasureable things happen not associated with pain- I felt so bad for the poor soul.
All my results are back tomorrow so will fax them so more and then get on the plane on Wed morning.

Dottie- I have space in my inbox- I am not very good at decluttering in all aspects of my life!

Orchidsage are you based in Dublin?  

hi to everyone, can believe where the time flies to and your cycles seem to come along so quickly

felix- when are you going to Reprofit/

coco good luck for test day
L X


----------



## Felix42

JJ, great to hear that Barcelona is imminent.   I can sympathise with the panic of getting ready to go.  I've still got nearly 2 weeks (head out on 6th July) and am getting a little stressed. 

Orchid, when do you fly out?  You must be getting very excited.  I'm going to be there 6th to 15th so maybe we can meet up if we co-incide.

Roo, good luck for back to work  Will be thinking of you.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## orchidsage

Hi there girls

JJ1 - Gosh you have been rushing all over the place havent you?!!!  You must be nearly organised now, when do you hope to go over to Barcelona? I am not far from Dublin city, about an hour south of Dublin.  

Felix - I am not sure of my dates yet. Stepan has accommodated me by delaying my AF so I will stop these drugs next Monday 30th and hope to have my AF a couple of days later - or 3 - 5 days they say - so only then I will know Day 1 or cd1.  I am aiming to be over there any time from 20th July.  So I may miss you!  I will see how I go with my dates...Best of luck to you now - 

 Question to ask you girls - I have just confided in another very good friend of mine.  She is very experienced in Reflexology and said she would not go near me because I am doing IVF..She has had clients who have benefited greatly from TTC naturally but once you introduce drugs into the system thats completely different.  She teaches reflexology and she said that they are told not to treat women in IVF.

Also that she was not very well up with Acupuncture but says that most of these treatments are trying to re-balance the body again.  I was going to start acupuncture tomorrow night but I have now cancelled it.  I didnt want to say anything to the acupuncturist as I felt she would say its not a problem.  

I have gone on the internet and it does seem to say that acupuncture can aid IVF but after speaking with my friend - I feel your body is coping enough with the drugs trying to push the body one way?

Just wondered what you think? - I feel that just relaxing - maybe having a couple of massages over the next few weeks is all I will risk.

Orchid
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Orchidsage - I'm pretty sure there have been trials done which show that acupuncture has a positive impact on women going through IVF...Dottie may have the link to this - I know she's looked into it

I'm very comfortable that my acupuncturist specialises in acu for fertility tx and although I didn't get my BFP last time round, it definitely helped with the stress levels....

I think if you find an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility you have nothing to worry about - and perhaps lots to gain! Although of course you shouldn't do anything you feel at all uncomfortable with

All - hope you are all OK. Having mad week this week working in London every day which means early starts, late home etc etc so won't be posting much, but will try to keep up with you all and catch up properly at the weekend

Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Rose

Yes, I've been injecting since last Friday...start the Orgalutran this evening so two injections per day from now on  

Good that you're not getting too many side effects from your down regging

Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Rose - glad your side effects sound manageable

Laura - at least when you get to the nights of 2 injections you know the end is near....when is EC scheduled for??

Roo - hope you are ok honey?  How was work?

JJ - tks for you pm & good luck in Spain

Dx


----------



## Roo67

Hi 

Dottie - tomorrow is the first day back - so not looking forward to it. ,  I'm sure that it will be fine once I get through tomorrow. My mum was asking after you today.

JJ1 - Hope all goes well in Barcelona

Hi to everyone else - need to get to bed as have to be up at 5.30    first time for 5 weeks so will be a struggle.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - hope you get a good night's sleep and it all goes OK tomorrow back at work. First day back is bound to be a bit stressful - especially the getting up at 5.30am, but you'll be fine I'm sure....just take it easy and don't put too much pressure on yourself - I'm sure no one will be expecting you to be 100% just yet....takes time to recover from these things

Dottie -  no idea yet on EC - today is actually only day 5 of stimms and tomorrow is first scan, so still got quite a way to go. I wonder if they are being a bit cautious with the orgalutran - I'm on day 8 of my cycle so very unlikely to be ovulating just yet...
Might know more after scan tomorrow but last cycle they refused to give any indication of EC date until 2 days before - very tricky when you're trying to plan Copenhagen!! I'm also wondering if I'll be slower this time because on lower dose of Puregon....we can but wait and see

Must get to bed myself, although not a 5.30 start for me I will have to be up by 6.15 ish to get up to London for early scan before work....

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies thanks for the good wishes, just bpacking my bags, have faxed all the stuff they wanted I hope.

Rose/Lauris - best of luck with the Dr and scans

Orchidsage- reflexology can be used but like acupuncture you should use a therapits experienced in IVF.  I had a consultation at Zita West when I first started on the IVF journey and they recommended acupuncuture and if I couldn't tolerate the needles then reflexology as a second choice. I think it is because in acu (and reflex if) they are not experienced in IVF they try and allign the body, whereas the drugs are trying to 'misalign' us from the normal- if you know what I mean

Roo- I hope your return to work is ok, it is daunting on the first day, my donor's partner came with me to the ward doors and I said Hi to everyone and then got on with work and it was ok.

L x


----------



## winky77

JJ - wishing you all the best for your Barcelona trip....hope you get chance to be a tourist as well as a patient.....I just love that city! 

Roo.....hope everyone is nice to you 2moro and no troublesome patients so that you can have an easy phased return to work x


Rose/Laura....good luck with the injections.....I too will have no excuse....my Gran was diagnosed diabetic at 36 and pretty much until she died at 91 she injected twice a day (just had some help in last year or so)......my dad once calculated how many injections that was in total - over 40,000! (yes that's the kind of thing my dad likes to work out!?!?).  She'll be frowning down on me if I wuss out!  Anyway....it can't be as bad as waxing your own bikini line ....can it ?!?!  

Orchidsage...hello!  ......I had reflexology last week on my yoga hols but when I told her I was on 2ww she took a very cautious approach and only worked on the extremes of my feet (and therefore body) so avoided all the middle organs.  She said that was because a lot of reflexology is about release and elimination .....which is obviously not what we want after iui or IVf......but in the preping for either of these i spose it's a different story.  Like others I've heard nothing but good reports on accupuncture as supporting IVF. 


Felix ....I hope you're feeling calmer!  I recommend yoga.....but then I'm obsessed with it at the moment!  

xx to everyone !


----------



## Betty-Boo

Me too JJ1 - all the best 
R X x x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck JJ1 - will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Roo67 - hope the first day back goes okay, take it easy hun  

Laura - good luck for your scan today

JJ1 - all the best for your appointment    

Didi - they are nowhere near as bad as waxing your bikini line I promise.  As long as you don't hestitate, they really don't hurt at all 

Rose - I'm glad d/r is going okay and you aren't getting any horrible side effects

Felix/Orchidsage - not long now.  Keeping everything crossed for you both


----------



## orchidsage

Hi girls
Karen - thanks for your wishes - I just realised you are a new BFP! Are you still in shock?! It must be fantastic. How are you feeling now?

It doesnt matter how much I try to calm myself down and try not to build myself up for this, - I just do - I keep imagining this actually working..My first FET...And I know so much can go wrong - I will have to be patient and positive!

JJ1 - Best of luck over in Barcelona - look forward to reading your news.  

Roo - Hope you are getting on "okay" today on your first day back.

Didi77 - best wishes on your 2ww.  Thanks for your advice (and all other girls) - I am going to ring the acupuncturist and ask her more about it.  

Hi Suzie, Lou, Laura, & Felix...& everyone else!

Lou - I love reading about your little one on the other thread! 


Orchid
x


----------



## marmite_lover

Thanks Orchid - hasn't really sunk in yet... I just want to go to sleep for two weeks until the scan!  I am over the moon, but I know I have been so very lucky and just can't help being a bit scared that that luck will run out.  Still worrying about it wont change the outcome so I need to try and relax and enjoy it as much as possible.

I think its almost impossible not to build ourselves up!  You seem to have a great attitude/outlook and I'm sure that has to help so stay positive, we're all rooting for you


----------



## Roo67

Hi guys, 

Thanks for the thoughts today - was fine once I got there and faced people for the first time, all are lovely and are really supportive to me.

Rose - my mum and dad went to Wimbledon last year and really enjoyed it, we sent of for tickets this year but won't lucky enough to get any, have a fab time.

Roo xx


----------



## Damelottie

Glad you got through the day Roo


----------



## kylecat

Really glad that today was OK for you Roo - the thought of going back is often worse than the reality! Hope you are Ok and feeling a little stronger each day.  

Rose - lucky you at Wimbledon - have always wanted to go! Went to the Australian Open ten years ago and saw Tim Henman play. Got told off for shouting too loudly and waving our union jack!!!

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## orchidsage

Ah thanks Karen for your good wishes! Keep up your positive thoughts now until your scan...Be good to yourself. Worrying will only make you sick
_Edited by me - Sorry I know its hard not to worry!_
Rose - that would be great to be on the 2ww together! There is another girl Julen who is going over around the same time too which is great. I will be waiting for my AF next week now - Ah next week I cant believe its that close! 
You know - now - is the really good time! I can be so positive and hopeful and do everything right but as soon as I have that ET - it is up to my body then!

Sorry girls - I have to go here, so hi to you all and hope you are all okay 

Orchid x


----------



## suzie.b

Oh, wow, Rose - tickets for Wimbledon.  I went years ago and saw the men's final - Connors against McEnroe - it was so thrilling, I'd love to go again.  I think I got a mortgage for the strawberries and cream    .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Roo67

Happy Birthday Sam,



Hope you've had a lovely day

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam

Hope that the say was great
L x


----------



## dottiep

Sam

I've no idea how to do sparkly words or pictures but hope you had a lovely day anyway!

dottie
xx


----------



## Damelottie

​


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose hope you enjoyed Wimbeldon - was a steward there a couple of years back and it was brilliant !!!  
Have fun!
R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Sam haven't been much over the weekend so missed your birthday, hope you had a lovely day xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovigirl- how is the man going?? can't be long till your holidays 
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi JJ1 - still going very well (at least I think it is, who knows with men!?!?    I must stop being so cynical! )  Can't believe it's 4 months since we met - and all through sending a message on ******** that I didn't even expect a reply from!  Holiday is less than 2 weeks away, really really looking forward to getting away.  Off to Cornwall then over to Scilly Isles, the biggest of the islands is about 1 1/2 by 2 2/3 miles - nothing there just white beaches and the sea and plenty of walks etc, just what I need, total rest and relaxation! Hope you're keeping ok hun, just caught up on your news. Glad Barcelona was worth while, hope your consult goes well tomorrow    

Take care hun x


----------



## Damelottie

So excited for you Jovi - its brilliant news its going so well.

Have a lovely lovely holiday together


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - Is it only 4 months?  seems to be a lot longer, 

I'm so pleased its all working out for you  

roo x


----------



## dottiep

Jovi - have a lovely romantic holiday!!


----------



## Roo67

Not sure where to post this.

I might be coming down to Hampshire at the end of the month.

The spinal Injury charity that I am involved with hold a ramble each year at Queen Elizabeth Country Park.

Its from 25th to 27th july.

Will anyone be around that weekend and either like to be involved or want to meet up on sunday (maybe be able to put me up for a night !?!) then let me know.

roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - I should be around that weekend. I have to drop my sister at Heathrow very early on the Saturday morning (she needs to be there at 6am so leaving here about 5ish - ugh!) so I haven't made too many plans for that weekend...depending on the timing of the ramble (and the weather!) I'd be interested in coming along...

Queen Elizabeth Country Park is about 20 miles south of me - maybe 25-30 mins in the car. 

Let me know nearer the time but as long as I'm here you are welcome to stay whether I come along on the day or not...

If Katie and/or Coco are around, we could do Sunday lunch somewhere in the New Forest as well - lovely down there

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

That would be great Laura

Heres a link to what it is all about

http://www.backuptrust.org.uk/ramble.html

I went down last year and it was wet and miserable but still good fun - wasn't planning on doing the ramble but got roped into it. 

Roo x

/links


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Jovi - how exciting about your holiday!

Laura, Roo if I'm fully recovered I'd love to meet up in Hampshire!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks everyone  

Bluebell sorry to hear you have been poorly, hope you make a full and speedy recovery  

Emma give Lottie a big from Aunty Jovi


----------



## Damelottie

I did - and an ear twiddle too


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

Had a bit of a week, ex bloke came round to collect his stuff, which he then didn't take (hmmm) and I've spent most of the week crying, I'm just very sad that it cant work out for us (or so he thinks) but that's just the way life goes, so trying to pick myself up and be positive - but finding it really hard. My head feels like its exploding though trying to work out what to do for the best, think I'm stressing myself out trying to make a decision quickly.  Anyway off to LWC next friday to have my first consultation so see how that goes. Sorry to go on...

Really sorry to hear everyone's negative news, fingers crossed some positive results soon.

Have lovely weekends all...

xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Thanks Jovi!

LuLu - sorry you're going through trouble with ex! We have adoption in common!  Best wishes for appt @ LWC!

Bluebelle


----------



## lulumead

Hi Bluebelle

Are you in the adoption process too? (this info is probably somewhere on the site sorry!)  I haven't yet had the courage to talk to my social worker about the fact that i might have a baby through DI...it could mean the end of that process which I have already been waiting for for over two years.  But I'm not sure I can keep my life on hold in case the adoption falls through, and that could still be 3 years away anyway!

Hope all ok with you.
x


----------



## Damelottie

Lulu   . I'm so sorry - it is one of the worst kinds of hurt. Take it a day at a time hun. Maybe even an hour at a time sometimes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks Emmalottie...its just tiring feeling sad but I know I'll be ok again. It is just a matter of time.  Looks like you are soon or FET, august is not very far away. how exciting/scary!

xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star

LuLu

I'll send you a PM re adoption, although I have to say there are LOADS of us in the same boat especially due to China's wait and so few other countries accepting singles or even open @ the moment! It is so sad when you think of all the children waiting for loving families...


----------



## lulumead

great...look forward to hearing about your adoption too.
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Dinky why have you changed your name- very cute though!!! I can't keep up with all the dual people!!!
L x


----------



## Roo67

Just to keep us all on our toes -   ,  I get confused very easily


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 
Hope that you are all ok.  
Emma I was so excited to see that you are soon off to Reprofit.

I had a scan yesterday and got yesterday's bloods back they were good 3631 for oestradiol. So I faxed them over this afternoon and then tried to call the co-ordinator but the clinic had closed.  I think I am due to have another injection on Fri and a scan Sat, but will wait to hear from them.

It was my  baby's due date year anniversary today- due dates are funny things and can knock you off your perch when you think you are back with your emotions under control! I lit a candle in a church and went to the park and released a helium balloon for him/her on my way home and had my moment as my baby should have been a year old.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - Good news about the bloods!  All the best.  Thoughts are with you today, I can't begin to imagine to know how you must feel, Take care x x      
Emmalottie - all the best for your FET!!  Good news!
I too have been thinking along the adoption route, only because if I do fall pregnant I will be in the high risk category fro the start - I'd like to at least try tho and see what happens.  If my old eggs fail me in the autumn, then I shall really consider the adoption route.
Take care everyone
R x x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Mini

feel free to PM me about adoption when ready/if you want...I've been through the homestudy for China so can let you know what you get asked!
xx


----------



## Damelottie

♥JJ1♥ said:


> .
> 
> It was my  baby's due date year anniversary today- due dates are funny things and can knock you off your perch when you think you are back with your emotions under control! I lit a candle in a church and went to the park and released a helium balloon for him/her on my way home and had my moment as my baby should have been a year old.
> 
> L x


Huge   JJ1 xxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

JJ.  That must be so difficult.  Wishing you have a new due date to look forward to soon.  It's all sounding good.  

Emma, good luck for the FET.  It'll be here in no time!

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - anniversaries are terribly hard aren't they. I still get very sad on the anniversary of my father's death - and he's been dead 24 years....it's good that you were able to mark the occasion with the candle and the balloon though...am thinking of you and really hope things work out for you on your next cycle

Laura
x


----------



## orchidsage

JJ1 - my heart goes out to you today - you did a lovely thing - releasing the balloon - it really does put it out there and makes you feel you have physically marked it.  Hope you are okay.

I had my scan to check my lining today for my FET and am delighted - it was 15mm. And had my first phone call with the famous Stepan!! That was great as well and I will see him this Monday in his clinic! I cant wait at this stage.

Warning! TMI!!!

Question: - I am trying to use the Utrogestan vaginally today for the first time and I am finding it abit difficult to .......really insert it!!! ...........high up!! the tablets are so small - thats why I find it hard to get them in! then after a couple of hours, I am afraid I am losing it!!!! Now dont laugh now but - in work today - I got down on the floor in my lovely toilet to try to insert it  and STILL that didnt help!!! apart from nearly knocking myself out on the wall.....

Has anyone else used them vaginally rather than by mouth?

(My doc at the private clinic recommended them vaginally rather than travelling thru stomach & liver....and Stepan said fine)

Would appreciate any words of advice - I bought a packet of tampax and was thinking of using their applicator to push it up with!!!

Orchid

x


----------



## orchidsage

Rose - the very best of luck now - i see your scans were good, are you going Fri or Monday for EC?
I cant remember if you said...
Best Wishes   
Orchid
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies thanks for your kind thoughts, off to bed soon 

Orchidsage thats great news about the lining-  I can only dream of figures like that!!!!  Re: the tablets I have never had them so can't help, but if you push it up as far as you can-some women can feel their own cervix it won't drop out,how often do you do them? could you do them and then lie down like first thing in the am and last thing at night- I do this with viagra pessaries and cyclogest.

Rose if you use cyclogest backdoor  then you won't have any of the leakage or worrying if they have come out issues- they are dissolved after 20 mins!


L x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - I feel for you.  Like Laura, I lost my mum 5 years ago & I always feel like I have to do something to mark the date.   

Orchid - it is best to take Utrogestan vaginally as fewer side effects.  i found it a bit weird at first as they're not exactly pessary shaped (cyclogest much easier as shaped like a bullet!). TMI.....I can only get them as far as my finger will go!! Don't think a tampax applicator will work!!    

Dx


----------



## orchidsage

Well its just that the tablet is so small, they do not look like they should be used as a pessary.  I wish it was like a bullet! They are not big at all and you feel you cannot move it inside very well.  

I have used the tampax applicator - opened the curved top - put the tablet in front of the tampon - closed the top again and inserted it - then removed the tampon!! its seems to work - to push it up high for me..
(Its two tablets 3 times a day) 

Orchid


----------



## winky77

to JJ - just read your posting about your due date anniversary and thought it was a lovely idea to send off a balloon xx


Ordchidsage/Dottie and others......had me     with your shananighans with tablets and orifices !!!  Knowing me when I get to that stage I will no doubt embarass myself again (remember me getting caught doing the mucus test sat at my mates computer !?!).  I think the hormones are sending me doolally already.....today I rushed to the loo before a meeting and as expecting AF anytime was going to pop in a tampon just in case.....except I unwrapped it but then came out the loo having forgotten to put it in.....and then started washing my hands with it still in my hand?!?!     

xx  
ps.....sorry for confusion with name change......just having paranoia after my experience last week of finding out I'm being gossiped about as someone has 'leaked' my plans to the wider social circle (am now claiming I have changed my mind about treatment to try and stem the rumours as can't handle being the focus of attention whilst going through this)


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oh dinky -     so know what you mean and haven't started the hormones yet!
Other day I tried ringing my mum, dialled the number but couldn't understand why it wasn't ringing - did it again and still no ringing - mmmmmmmmmm took a while and then I realised it was the bloody sky remote!!!!  HELLO!!!! 
Yep, if and when pregnancy comes along my brains gonna be frazzled!!
Mum rang today, she's coming with me to my IVF seminar as I didn't want to be the only one there one there on my own... For some reason Plymouth do a group teaching regarding the drug regime.  She'd rang to let me know that she's told her boss what I'm doing and did I mind.... horse? bolted?  Anyway, to be honest her boss thinks its brill!  I surprised myself at not being upset that mum had said something, at least her boss will understand when it comes to egg collection etc - if I get that far   
Anyway, time to catch up on the other news...
Take care
x x


----------



## orchidsage

O mini the minx and dinky - you had me   That was worth logging on for...

Hi     to everyone!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Well I went for a scan today on day 11 of my monitored cycel and my lining was 6.3mm I was delighted, my donor's partner took my bloods this morning at 0700!! Next scan is on Wed.

Jenny enjoy the flirting and attention!!

Mini how was the seminar- did your mum find it interesting?
L x


----------



## Roo67

Great news about your lining JJ - hope you get even better news on Wed.

r xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That's brilliant JJ - very pleased for you

Jenny - I agree, have some fun with it, why not?!

Laura
x


----------



## some1

Great news about your lining JJ1 !  Really pleased for you and hoping your appointment on Wednesday goes well.

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some1 I love your pic very cute!!!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Wow - some1 that is a GREAT picture  

JJ1 - Brilliant lining news hun  

Have got my scan booked in for next Friday. I don't care at the moment though because Lottie is ill and I'm very very worried about her. Can't think of anything else


----------



## orchidsage

JJ1 - great news on your scan and best wishes for your next one now on Wedn.....

Some1 - brilliant scan picture!


----------



## winky77

JJ - brilliant news on your lining...all looking good!   

Emma - so sorry to hear Lottie is ill....hope she is better soon xx


Jenny - ooo....was he cute ?! you go girl! 

..Dinky x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - seminar is in September, just want this process to move on..... seems like I've been talking about it for ages but not done anything yet!  good news on your lining - all the best x
Emma, sorry to hear Lottie's not well.  Take care  
Jenny - nothingwrong with a bit of harmless flirting!!!!
Some1 love the scan - it's brilliant!
Hi to everyone else - am off to Center Parcs tomorrow - Whinfell - a week in the Aqua Sana's in order I feel.  
Take care everyone, will be back on the weekend!
R x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh R - I am soooooooooooooooo jealous    . Aquasana is one of my very favourite places. Ooooooh - y'know, I think I'm due for a trip there to be honest  . Thank you for asking about Lottie. She's fine - its me thats freaking out. Its just taken out as she's till a bit overweight so must have more walks. But, as usual, she found food    . A whole sandwich this time. So she def ate more calories than she walked off   . One evening she found a whole twix   

xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey - a girly pamper time at Center Parcs might be an idea - they do do an overnite one, so bit cheaper than the full weekend or mid week.  I do love the aqua sana and have taken myself there a couple of times.  Just for some me time...  Parents are meeting me this time though so don't think it's gonna be as peaceful as I first thought.....
Take care everyone - you know we are a special bunch of girlies! Don't think I've know such strong women before and its an honour!  
Take care and be safe
Rx x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ1, great news about your lining and good luck for your scan on Weds  
Jenny, how very flattering for you to have a nice young man after you!  
Emma, hope that Lottie is better and good luck for your scan on Friday  
Mini, hope you have a great time at centre parcs  


Hello to everyone else, hope that you are all well  


Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

Was very pleased today as my GP sent me for my blood tests for free! Once I'd explained the situation she said.."so you're telling me you have irregular periods", I said no, never have had...and she said " no that's what you're telling me so I can send you for these tests!" hee hee...so lovely of her. So one more thing of the list. Fingers crossed results all ok.

Lx


----------



## winky77

Lulumead.....love your crafty GP !!!  fingers crossed for good results!  xx


----------



## lulumead

yes..I kind of forgot that I need to wait for the results, just so chuffed that she did them!
xx


----------



## kylecat

Excellent news on those blood tests Lulumead - what a lovely GP you have - much nice than mine! Good luck for the results, katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

still can't quite believe it was that easy.  just need to pop to the walk-in clinic for my HIV test.
x


----------



## some1

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FELIX !!!!*

    
    

Hope you have a really great day !

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix hope that you had a good day
L x


----------



## Felix42

Thank you for the lovely birthday wishes. Its been a lovely day. My Dad made a lovely choc birthday cake & I got to blow out the candles & wish - no guesses on my wish 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey felix - glad you've had a lovely day - that birthday cake sounded so tasty!!  

many happy returns

Katiexxx


----------



## lulumead

Happy happy birthday for yesterday Felix....yum to the cake....


xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy belated birthday felix x x


----------



## Damelottie

*CHAT TONIGHT - 9PM - CHAT ROOM - ON THE SINGLES SOFA*​
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F9%255F32%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I couldn't believe it my pc crashed and I think has died on Saturday it is with the repair man! sorry to miss the chatting hope you had a ball.

Just having a sneaky post from work at lunchtime- Emma thinking of you this week and really hope the trip and ET goes well
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh - I wondered where you were last night


----------



## lulumead

Hi Emma

Good luck and   for the 31st...nearly here. sending positive vibes..
x


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you sooo much  

I think I'm going into shock


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best Emma.... have everything crossed!!!!
Take care
R x x


----------



## pippa38h

Good luck Emma- have those last glasses of wine for the next 9 months on me 

Pippa


----------



## Felix42

Emma for the 31st!!

Sorry I couldn't make it for the chat on Sunday. 

Hope everyone is well. How's your Mum Roo? Ok I hope. My Dad had his 2nd chemo today & is doing really well. Poor thing is losing his hair though. 

Thanks again for all the birthday wishes - I had one of the best birthdays ever. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - glad you had such a lovely birthday. I find mine get less exciting as the years go by so sounds like this one was pretty special for you....
Hope your dad is getting on OK....

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Felix - glad you had a lovely birthday. thanks for asking about my mum, she is doing ok, just waiting for her appt for radiotherapy, unfortunately she had to cancel her trip to peru in Sept, as too soon after radio. Glad your dad is doing ok.

Emma -    for Brno, you'll be absolutely fine and you have lots of ff's to keep you company.

Laura - I know what you mean about birthdays - mine is coming up soon (sept) and I don't think i will be able to beat last years - it went on for most of the month   

Roo x


----------



## dottiep

Felix - glad you had a lovely birthday.  

Emma - lots & lots & lots of luck for your trip to Brno.  Truly hope it all works out for you.  Great that you have some playmates while you're there too.   

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu- How did the donor meeting go? Hope that you came to a decision known donor or clinic.

Emma thinking of you hun!! 

Lx


----------



## lulumead

Thanks JJ1 - meeting scheduled for the 5th. Still undecided, although going to be tricky knowing what to say to him if I'm not up for it....I have been honest though and said that I'm undecided between clinic route and known route.

I contacted the Leicester Fertility centre today as they are so much cheaper than LWC for DIUI that its worth the trip up I reckon.  And they have sperm, so no wait...any one else at Leicester??

Emma - good luck for tomorrow.  

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Emma, good luck for tomorrow      

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Roo, good to hear your mum is doing ok but that's so rotten that she's had to cancel her trip to Peru.  Hopefully she can reschedule it once the treatment is all over.  I was discussing plans for Christmas with my parents at the weekend and think I've persuaded them to go away afterall but not too far.  They were going to go abroad but had to cancel that due to the treatment.  

Lulu, good luck with making your decision.  It is a tricky one but you've got to be happy that its the right one so worth really thinking through fully.

Emma, will be thinking of you tomorrow!   

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## pippa38h

Emma  for tommorow

Pippa


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lulu you are being honest with him and with a known donor you will have this person in your+your child's life forever so they have to be 100%right. Zoopy did a list of a's to ask like why they want to donate and why to you. Good luck l x


----------



## lulumead

Thanks for the support. I am relying on my strong gut instincts, just need to remember it will be my child rather than our child and therefore its about whether he sees it the same way.  I'm sure he's going to be very nice, suggested by a trusted friend so more about whether I can see it working.

Be good to have some time to think whilst away over the weekend and formulate some questions.

x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best lulu  
Emma - take care and all the best for tomorrow!!!!          
R x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

emma thinking of you as you get your lovely embryos back- then the waiting game!l x


----------



## pippa38h

Ahhhhh
I went to request my bloods from my GP, I was nervous as hell - happy to do them, but forgot to ask for a scan, so waiting for him to ring back and hopefully agree to it. 

Got home to find the decorator had painted the ceiling of my room dark blue as an undercoat- not too bad, can cover it up, but the blue he used was a discontinued blue and there is now not enough to do the wall that was meant to be done in that matching blue, so I`m having to have a second wall in that room yellow, not ideal but will have to do, but also have to fork out another £12+ for another tin of yellow as I don`t have anough plus the extra time he`s going cost in painting the ceiling again (and the ceiling paper looks like it`s going to need stripping as the paper is coming off in patches - ahhhh). Along with my (nearly)ex husband having a strop on while he`s doing house restoration stuff downstairs.  (he`ll be going home soon- well 3hrs)

Just had a call there- the GP said yes to my scan!  (everything just boils down to money, doesn`t it)

I`ll do personals later- I feel like a stiff drink now, but I think I`ll have a strong sweet coffee instead  - oh to live in a nice new house on my own, where my plans are my own and I can shout at myself if I mess them up!

Sorry for the winge, but I feel much better now

Pippa

Update: gets even better- wallpaper caused by a leak in the ceiling/roof from last nights storms - so much for moving into my new bwdroom by next week- now awaiting instructions from the insurance company......


----------



## princess-mimi

Hi Girls,




  I'm sorry i've been such a rubbish FF over the past few months........  i started back to work after being ill in April 4 weeks ago and it has been such a big adjustment for myself and Amelia. She has started a nursery and even though all the staff are amazing with her and she is being looking after really well, she is quite upset when i leave her and when i'm not working she has become very clingy not wanting to leave my side, i hate the thought of her being this upset and am hoping she will get better over the next few weeks if she doesn't i really don't know what i'm going to do.
I will try and catch up with everyone over the weekend in between getting everything ready for Amelia's birthday party on Tuesday and organising Amelia's christening on the 17th. Will also add some more photo's aswell.

love to you all

Kimberley & Amelia x x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Kimberley

Gosh doesn't time fly - Amelia 1 already!  Have fun at the party.

Sorry to hear you're having problems.  I've seen so many of my friends go through it with their little ones. Whilst it may break your heart to see them so upset it will get better and they will learn great social skills through 'networkng' (does that work for babies??) with other children.  Hope things get bette soon.

Take care
Dottie
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Pippa, glad that the GP has agreed to do your bloods and scan for you   hope you are feeling a little less stressed today  

Kimberley, glad that you are okay and back at work. Sorry to hear that Amelia isn't settling into nursery, but hopefully she will get used to it over the next few weeks. Enjoy her 1st birthday party  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Kimberely - Great to hear from you. Glad all is well and you're back to full fitness and back at work.

I'm sure Amelia will soon get used to nursery - how is she once you have gone, my nephew was like that but as soon as his mum had gone he soon settled and started playing happily.

Can't believe she is 1 already, enjoy her party

roo x


----------



## some1

Hello Kimberley - great to hear from you!  Sorry to hear Amelia is having a few problems settling at nursery - I'm sure it will get better when she gets more used to it.  Can hardly believe she is 1 already - hope you both enjoy her party, look forawrd to seeing some photographs.

Some1
xx


----------



## Felix42

Kimberley, great to hear from you. Sounds like you are going through a tough time with Amelia settling. Hope it gets better soon. I guess they must all go through the same difficult separation thing - its just when. She'll be so much more settled by the time she gets to school and will have a head start on the other littlies  

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope that Amelia had a great birthday can't believe she is a year already- Ellis next= all out FF babies seem to grow up so quickly.
L x


----------



## orchidsage

I put my message on the 2ww thread & Reprofit but wanted to put it here as well!!!
I am just so excited!!!!
I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
O girls I cannot believe it, it is the most amazing feeling in the world -

I am not used to things going right for me!!!!!!!!!

I cannot believe I am going to have my own baby...............

I know its still early so I am aware of what can go wrong,

But at the moment, I am enjoying it!!!!!!

Thank you to you girls, it really has been a lifeline to log on here, as I am still not telling my immediate family.

Love
Orchid

xxxxxxx


----------



## dottiep

Orchid - I don't blame you.....I think I'd post it on every thread!!  ENJOY!

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Orchidsage I am so pleased for and wish you a really happy pregnancy- I was trying to log on from my phone on the train and it wasn't quite doing it!!

I have had a great weekend with the boys and my donor's sister and her boyfriend were there too-  started off seeing Kylie and then down to Brighton for Pride , the boys love Pride-as my donors partner kept saying he hopes next Pride I am not there and up to my neck in nappies, I hope so to, it was so nice to see families there of all different ways- gay dads,mums and other combinations.  We decorated their house with rainbow bunting/feather boas etc. 
Also met up with my other friend and his partner, who were in the parade in pink tutus and bowler hats (he also offered to be a donor/co-parent when I started out on this).  I do feel guilty when I am out and enjoying myself though and do think of my baby I lost adn that I shouldn't be out  - does anyone else get that?  

I have an appt at ARGC tomorrow evening- my follow up to my failed cycle in March with Mr T, but I will go in case I need him to look after my immune stuff for the DEIVF cycle.

My pc died and is still at the repairman, so my donor gave me a spare one of his, my phone l changed networks - so I'd missed some communications from IVI, but they want a repeat sperm test, culture and urine test from my donor, so we have contacted a clinic in Sussex to run them off next week.

I'm just waiting for AF to turn up and start the pill when Spain say.

Take care and have a good evening.
L x


----------



## orchidsage

JJ1 - Glad to hear that you are getting there - one step at a time - to getting over to Spain again! Hope the witch AF turns up soon for you.  I do empathise with you on the loss of your baby - it is hard when you are out enjoying yourself and then it hits you...Its not easy but I do hope you will have more to look forward to now in your upcoming treatment. .... 

You seem to have a great bunch of friends there.

I should be in bed but I cant get myself away from the FF site!!! Getting up really early to get bloods done and then drive to work for the first time in 2 weeks!!! I will be wrecked tomorrow night...

Thanks Dottie and everyone   

Night to you all,

Orchid
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess-mimi

Just want to thank you all for the lovely birthday wishes for Amelia ( i can't believe she's one already! ) the pasy year has gone by so quickly!


Orchidsage  congratulations on your BFP  i'm so happy for you and like the others have already said i hope you have a really healthy happy pregnancy.  x


Hi to everyone

Will let you know how tomorrow goes

Kimberley & Amelia x x


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome back Lou   

How was your holibobs? Did Ellis love it?

xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Welcome back Lou, I'm glad that you and Ellis had a great time  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hi Kimberley....!!!  I can't believe Amelia is one!  I hope you had lots of fun!

Hi Lou....glad you had fun on your hols with your own LO!!!!

JJ - pride sounds great.....my oldest friend lives in Brighton so I am down there lots normally but missed the parties this time......will have to dust off the feather boa next year (and wrap it round the pram...eh!) 

Love to everyone else.....Dottie - hope your can have some fun and not just work in the Far East! 

Dinky 

xxx


----------



## Roo67

[fly]WELCOME BACK[/fly]

Glad that you and Ellis had a lovely holiday - we missed ya

Roo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Welcome back Lou & Ellis. So pleased you both had a lovely time. It must be a very different experience going on holiday with a LO. 

Kimberley, hope you & Amelia are doing ok. Did you say you were back to work now? Hope that's all going ok? Must be quite a wrench.  

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Felix,

How are you doing? theres so much going on at the minute that I feel as though I am forgetting those that are not currently having treatment.


Hello to everyone else that is waiting and planning,

Roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou glad you and ellis had a lovely time- will you post a holiday pic of him!
Good luck to all the testing girls this week some more bfp's I hope!
No news from my end will ring clinic tomorrow as she rang my donor but he was at work and couldn't speak to her openly!
Take care love to you all
L x


----------



## lulumead

Like Roo says, I've lost track of everyone else whose not in the thick of it!  Everyone else ok? 
Felix are you off soon for yours?

Lxx


----------



## Felix42

It certainly has been busy here abouts hasn't it? Keeping everything crossed for lots more BFPs & twinnies?! 

JJ, hope its good news when you get the update on treatment. You so deserve good news! 

Cheers for asking after me, Roo (& Lulu & Rose for the good luck!). Yes its just 6 weeks left for me, which is amazing. I think I'm going to write a countdown into my diary so I can feel even more positive! When do you go Roo? Can't be too long! 

Unfortunately I can't keep up with everyones' tickers as my laptop is playing up so I'm reduced to posting by phone again. Not ideal! 

Anyway, wishing everyone lots of  for the week ahead (& beyond!). Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

felix I can empathize with you my laptop has died and john lewis don't deliver when they say they will even more annoying as I took a day off work to wait in for it. Phone is a nightmare 4 posting!
L x


----------



## winky77

Thought you ladies might appreciate this little 'story'........

The Smiths were unable to conceive children and decided to use a surrogate father to start their family. On the day the proxy father was to arrive, Mr. Smith kissed his wife goodbye and said, 'Well, I'm off now. The man should be here soon.' 

Half an hour later, just by chance, a door-to-door baby photographer happened to ring the doorbell, hoping to make a sale. 'Good morning, Ma'am', he said, 'I've come to...' 

'Oh, no need to explain,' Mrs. Smith cut in, embarrassed, 'I've been expecting you.' 

'Have you really?' said the photographer. 'Well, that's good. Did you know babies are my speciality?' 

'Well that's what my husband and I had hoped. Please come in and have a seat'. 

After a moment she asked, blushing, 'Well, where do we start?' 

'Leave everything to me. I usually try two in the bathtub, one on the couch, and perhaps a couple on the bed. And sometimes the living room floor is fun. You can really spread out there.' 

'Bathtub, living room floor? No wonder it didn't work out for Harry and me!' 

'Well, Ma'am, none of us can guarantee a good one every time. But if we try several different positions and I shoot from six or seven angles, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the results.' 

'My, that's a lot!', gasped Mrs. Smith. 

'Ma'am, in my line of work a man has to take his time. I'd love to be In and out in five minutes, but I'm sure you'd be disappointed with that.' 

'Don't I know it,' said Mrs. Smith quietly. 

The photographer opened his briefcase and pulled out a portfolio of his baby pictures. 'This was done on the top of a bus,' he said. 

'Oh, my word!' Mrs. Smith exclaimed, grasping at her throat. 

'And these twins turned out exceptionally well - when you consider their mother was so difficult to work with.' 

'She was difficult?' asked Mrs. Smith. 

'Yes, I'm afraid so. I finally had to take her to the park to get the job done right. People were crowding around four and five deep to get a good look' 

'Four and five deep?' said Mrs. Smith, her eyes wide with amazement. 

'Yes', the photographer replied. 'And for more than three hours, too. The mother was constantly squealing and yelling - I could hardly concentrate, and when darkness approached I had to rush my shots. Finally, when the squirrels began nibbling on my equipment, I just had to pack it all in.' 

Mrs. Smith leaned forward. 'Do you mean they actually chewed on your, uh...equipment?' 

'It's true, Ma'am, yes.. Well, if you're ready, I'll set-up my tripod and we can get to work right away.' 

'Tripod?' 

'Oh yes, Ma'am. I need to use a tripod to rest my Canon on. It's much too big to be held in the hand very long.' 
Mrs. Smith fainted…..


----------



## Roo67




----------



## lulumead

that made me chuckle


----------



## Lou-Ann

LOL! Liked that one dinky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'm never quite sure where to post as an inbetweenie!  Anyway we got the sperm results verbally from ARGC- the only place between the South Coast and London that could do the sperm culture and test Barcelona wanted, even then Mr T said to me that it was never even considered in the UK!!  Anyway it is done and is fine and will keep Barcelona happy. So just have to wait and call Barcelona on Friday to speak to my co-ordinator, hopefully they may have some news for me.  I hate being on the pill as my boobs hurt and feel weighed down and I can feel the weight going on.  I haven't been on the Pill for about 7 years!!

L x


----------



## orchidsage

JJ1 - thats good news for you, delighted that things are moving for you and hopefully you will have some guidance now from your co-ordinator. Best of luck to you! 

Hi to everyone here! Hope you are all well and thinking of you...

Orchid
xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am back... suitably rested.. will catch up with all the posts once I've caught up on the sleep!
Missed you all
R x x


----------



## winky77

Hey Mini the Minx! 

Welcome back from your hols!!  We missed ya!  Would love to hear all about it. Let me know if you are up for lunch/smoothies at TirNaOg this weekend.  I will either need scraping up off the floor or the ceiling depending on what friday's pee stik says....if I get that far...suspicious early AF type cramps at the mo.....I think....or am I imagining it?!?

..Dinky xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Dinky - am totally wiped.... but yes a lunch would go down well......       with the 2WW... have everything crossed!
Came on day 2 of holiday so had a very expensive mobile phone call to clinic to let them know and their bloody phones were down so after listening to an extended answer phone message finally got to telling them day one of august cycles had begun!  Not quite sure what that means.... 
Ah well!
As for the holiday - was lush - fed up with the homeymooners but thats what you get in the maldives!!  Duh Mini!!!  Just made me feel that I would quite like a man in my life!!!  God, there I've said it.... Was very peaceful and did nothing but eat fruit and read books.  Am glad to be back tho as was getting a bit stir crazy on island.  Now to catch up on sleep and stop messing about on ********!  BTW do we have a hidden area on ******** and if so can someone point me in the right direction??  
Take care - think the lack of sleep is sending me round the bend!!!!!!
R xxxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Mini - welcome back, glad you had a lovely time. 

With regards to ********, Dinky set up our 'secret group' and I think she needs to invite you to join.

R x


----------



## winky77

Hi Mini minx!

I've sent you a ******** invite...thought you were already on it but not so!  So let me know if Saturday or sunday suits best for TirNaOg...but I'm not coming if you're too brown and healthy looking !!!! 

..Dinky xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha - am apparently brown looking then was before hand!!!  Not sure whats happening yet as might be going down to Ayr... a good friend of mines just moved down there.  If not am about next week - although seeing George Michael in concert monday night... yep am an 80's fanatic...
Thanks for ******** link - will have a quick look!
R xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

MIni welcome back glad that you nice holiday
lX


----------



## dottiep

well ladies....I'm on here when I should be packing my bikinis for 2 weeks in Barbados! Will try to keep up to date with everyone...particularly our testers and those having tx shortly.
Love to all & see you in sept.

Dot
x


----------



## Roo67

Have a fabbbb time Dottie - have a lovely rest. 

R xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Happy Holiday Dottie - wish there was room for me in your suitcase....

Look forward to seeing you in Stratford when you're back

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Don't get too much of a tan though - maybe we will get some nice hot sunny weather here while you are away................... yeah right.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dottie - you'll love it!!!  Take care and have a gorgeous time!
R xxx


----------



## lulumead

enjoy some R&R...maybe bring back the sunshine with you...I miss it!
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, glad that you had a good holiday  

Dottie, hope you enjoy your hols too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

I think some of you on here mentioned aqausana.

Just a 'heads up' that D'con and I just managed to book a 2 for 1 day via lastminute.com

Def worth having a look. There are lots of dates across most of the villages I think

xxx


/links


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening all,

Hope everyone is keeping well.  I know it's been a while since I posted properly so apologies for being a [email protected] FF'er, I have been reading all the time just not had anything to post .... nothing happening on tx so not much to report really!

There has been so much going on i'm not going to attempt personals, I will only miss some one out and feel guilty  

Great to read about the bumps on board, Some1 I read on another thread you are 17 weeks ... where has the time gone!?!  Hope all you other bump ladies are all well and blossoming!  Orchid I read you had a worrying time, I am glad things are going well for you now.  Katie so pleased you have joined the bumps and babies thread.

Aweeze hope you and Ellis have settled into a work routine that you are both happy with.

JJ1 & Roo I think you both have tx fast approaching so     and   

Emma    Lottie  

Things are still great with ******** man    I didn't see this one coming, everyone told me it would happen but I didn't believe them, now look at me!  I honestly never thought I'd have a relationship again, as annoying as it is when they tell us, you really do not know what is round the next corner    

Not much else going on, has been very stressful with my pets (which does make me wonder how I will ever cope with children) but is all looking more positive now (apart from the vet bills!).  One of my cats who I thought I would lose is getting better, she went down to just 1.2kg, turns out to be a thyroid problem and hopefully we are getting that under control.  

Well, I must leave it there, nearly my bedtime.  

Wishing all of you lovely ladies lots of luck where ever you are on your journey

Take care all
Love
Jovi xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jovi, 

nice to hear from you again hun and glad all is going well...
sorry to hear the cats have been poorly but good that they're back on their paws now  

stay in touch,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi great to hear from you I wondered where you'd gone to, how was the holiday?  elighted to hear that you and your man are going strong!!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi - great to hear from you and you sound so happy with the new bloke!  go girl!
Take care
x


----------



## some1

Jovi -lovely to hear from you and great to hear that things are still going so well with ******** man!

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congratulations Jenny. Great news that you got the job you wanted. Now just the BFP to go! Laura x


----------



## some1

Congratulations Jenny!  That's great news!!

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jenny, thats great news   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Congrats Jenny xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Jovi - lovely to hear all your news - so happy that things are going well with ******** man! You must be over the moon  .

Jenny - have texted you but will say again - many many congratulations on your new job - it sounds fab!  

I am feeling rather strange at the moment - I either feel nauseous or I feel absolutely starving hungry - there are appears to be nothing in between - how odd!!!  

Love to all

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jenny congratulations on your new job 
L x


----------



## lulumead

well done Jenny - sounds perfect.
xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

Just wondered if you could help. My friend has just started her first cycle of clomid and is having an extremely heavy period which nearly caused her to faint in M&S! The doc says nothing to do with clomid but it seems a bit of a coincidence....did any of you have any effects like this caused by clomid?  I just thought I'd ask.

thanks v much

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Lulu

Thats awful - poor girl.

They might be able to help on this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

Emma xx


----------



## lulumead

thanks emma
xx


----------



## going it alone

It might not be any help but I didn't have or wasn't warned of any effects like that. I've just looked in the packet and heavy periods is on the side effects list, but very low down, probably a rare side effect.

Sam xx


----------



## Felix42

Jovi, great to hear that everything is going so well. 

Jenny, that's fantastic about the new job & the nursery!! 

Lulu, hope your friend is ok. That sounds really horrible. 

Love & hugs to all. Felix xx


----------



## winky77

Hey Jenny !  That's great news on the new job!  Big Congrats to you   

Jovi...great to hear from you and that all is going well with Facebookman..!!

Hello to everyone else...xx


----------



## Roo67

I seem to remember that my periods were heavier on clomid, but not enough to cause me to faint. If its listed as a side effect then it has happened to someone otherwise it wouldn't be listed, she maybe just one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## dottiep

Just catching up.............Jenny congratulations on getting the job you really wanted!  Great news.

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello everybody

Can I pick you brains please?

I need a new printer. Mine was cheap and cheerful but I'm going to be doing so much work at home that its time to get something better.
I'd like a printer/scanner - that will print in colour and onto acetate as I won't always have a laptop for presentations. I don't want to spend too much unfortunately.

Any ideas?

Emma xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Em, 

Mine is an Epson Photo RX620 - I got it because it prints photos, although I've only used it for that once or twice because the paper is so expensive....it's cheaper to order them online instead

It scans, photocopies, colour & B&W and I've been very happy with it so far - and I do quite a lot of printing at home as work from home quite regularly. Cost about £99 I think - from PC World....got it a while back so they might not make this model anymore but I'm sure they'd have something similar - I just went into PC World, had a browse, asked the sales guy and that was that..

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks so much Laura - I had a feeling you'd come to my rescue    . Can I just ask......... is the ink expensive? I got caught out one before by buying a cheap printer but the price of the ink


----------



## suitcase of dreams

The genuine Epson ink cartridges are quite expensive, but I searched online and came up with some own label ones which I've used with no problems - they say not to, but it hasn't done any harm and I couldn't see any difference in the print quality....

Also sometimes PC World do quite good 2 for 1 offers on cartridges, so I look out for those as well...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you   . I'll have a look. £100 was about the maximum I wanted to spend xx


----------



## going it alone

I got a wireless Lexmark X4550 printer and scanner that reads camera memory cards and USB flash pens from Tesco, around £70. Can't say that I've tried acetates as I tend to print out and then colour photocopy onto acetates.

Sam x


----------



## madmisti

Hi Everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining this topic but , since posting my own topic as a newbie, not sure how to get involved with you all!!

I am just about to go to Reprofit for my initial consultation - leave Tuesday, appt Thursday  

I notice that quite a few singles have used/are using/are planning on using Reprofit  I have been posting on  Reprofit boards and there will be a couple of other FF ladies there at same time as me, which is nice, but they have DH's, so would be nice to get to know some singles too!

Again, excuse me for 'butting in'.

Take care
Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti I am not there, but as you say a few of the single girls are there, just wanted to wish you well with your treatment
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Misti,

Just jump in wherever you like   There's a thread here for those of us having IVF, so you might want to check that out. The weekend thread is usually quite busy at weekends..a nice way to see what other people are up to. 
Then there's the 2WW thread when you get to that stage, followed by bumps n babes - here's hoping you make it there soon  

But basically we all post wherever we fancy, so just start chatting wherever you like....

Good luck with your Reprofit appt. Yes, quite a few of us here have either been, or are planning to go there, so there are a few of us also posting on the Reprofit thread....everything I've heard about them is very positive so I'm sure you'll be in good hands. 

let us know how you get on this week,
Laura
x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Misti

I've been out to Brno a couple of times and going back at the end of the month.....3rd time lucky!
Just wanted to wish you best of luck with your consultation this week.  You will be fine on your own in Brno...it's got a nice feel about it & I felt very safe wandering about on my own.  Hope all goes well.
Feel free to ask anything anytime.
Are you able to come to our meet up next weekend?

Dottie
x


----------



## madmisti

Hi ladies!

Thanks for the reassurance! As you say, it feels like everyone knows each other quite well, where they are at on the journey etc. But I suppose everyone had to start somewhere  

Off to Brno tomorrow! Appt at Reprofit Thursday -got my list of questions  

Take care all
Misti x

PS - Is the Stratford meet up in Stratford, London, or Stratford upon Avon? If London, I might be able to make it, so if it is, could I have details?? Ta


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Lou

Can't make that I'm afraid - is about 4 hrs drive  

Hope you all have a really great time though - have one for me 

Take care
Misti x


----------



## Felix42

Misti, wishing you a warm welcome here & a great time in Brno. I'm heading out there at the end of this month (on my own initially but it looks like I'll overlap with Dottie ) and I can't wait. 

Incidentally there's an article about ttc & dating on the Match site which might be of interest to a few of us. I've not got the link I'm afraid but if anyone finds it can you post the link please. 

Hope everyone's well. 

Looking forward to seeing those who are going to Stratford this weekend. 

Love & hugs, Felix. xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi
Hope you dont mind me joining you.
I'm about to start a medicated IUI just waiting for Donor match, hopefully in a month or so.
My story - i was married for 8 years (divorced 2 years ago) we had 6 failed ICSI's had 1 BFP but m/c at 5 weeks. 
I'm 37 soon and I have high FSH so will have early menopause, so decided that it may be too late for me by the time I find Mr Right, so am going it alone.
very scary but excited.

I must say I was shocked at the costs involved. It's around £3.5k-£4K in total as much as I paid for ICSI.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Take Care
Joe
x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Lou

Thanks for the invite, I cant make this Saturday, but would love to come along to the next one.

The costs are £880 for treatment, £480 for the drugs, but it's the sperm that costs the most.My clinic is quite small, so they only have one donor there, and as it has to be in the freeze for 6 months, there is another 3 months to wait, If i use that one it will be £1000. But if they have to transfer from another clinic then it could be about £2500 to transfer in.
Me being impatient I dont want to wait antother 3 months before I start.  

I'm going back in 2 weeks to see if they have found me a match at another clinic.

Joe
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Joe, 

And welcome  

Those are scary costs indeed. Think medicated IUI at LWC (London) cost me somewhere in the region of £1500, of which £500 was for sperm. They have large sperm bank. Bridge in London also has good stocks I believe. But of course you have to weigh that up against the stress of travelling to London for treatment. Takes me 2 hours to get to the clinic (I'm in Hampshire) which has been stressful but not impossible by any means. But I'm thinking Shropshire too far to head to London...

Hope you manage to work something out and in the meantime, good to have you here and look forward to seeing you at the next get together - I'm sure we'll be organising a pre Xmas one somewhere!

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Joe.....big welcome to the site!! 

I have so far used London women's clinic even tho I live in Scotland.....simply no wrigglies up here and I wasn't prepared to wait for months and still only have a limited choice!  It helped that I did some of my scans and hycosy at a local clinic (had to pay extra for that but still less than travelling all that way every time). Ultimately I think the girls on here go for a combination of convenience, cost effectiveness and good clinic results......hence many of us have gone/are going to the Czech Republic.....not convenient but ticks the other two boxes!!!  I wish you lots of luck and glad you found us!

..Dinky xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Joe, welcome to the singles board   You will find plenty of information, support and inspiration here.

Good luck....

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Felix42 said:


> Incidentally there's an article about ttc & dating on the Match site which might be of interest to a few of us. I've not got the link I'm afraid but if anyone finds it can you post the link please.


Forgot say.....I can't find the article on match but get email news and articles from DCN and i have it as part of that....if anyone wants to read it PM me your personal email and I'll forward it direct from my hotmail account.....is good to know what we are doing is becoming a bit more mainstream!!!!

..Dinky xx


----------



## lulumead

Hello Joe, welcome to the group  
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Welcome Joe xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Hi 

I know that the price of sperm has gone up a lot since I was cycling two years ago but my medicated DIUI cycles were £550 each, £500 for the cycle, £50 for the sperm. That was with clomid. I understand that the sperm has gone up a lot but surely the rest can't have gone up quite that much. Try shopping around.

Sam xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Welcome Joe - I agree with everyone - those costs do seem high - more like IVF costs!  I must admit, having high FSH myself, since starting on a DHEA program, my body has started to act normally for the first time in ages... might be worth mentioning to your cons.  It is extremely new and not licensed in this country and some cons do not agree with it - I'll let you know once I've undergone IVF.
All the best
R x x


----------



## dottiep

Hi Joe & welcome!
I echo what the other girls have said....that's an AWFUL amount of money for IUI!!!  You would be better off to go to LWC where there is no shortage of sperm - the train can't be more than an hour an a half??  It can take that on the tube to get across london sometimes!  Worth a thought..

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Joe,

Welcome to our world x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Wow, thanks for all your welcomes.

It does seem that I'm paying a lot, so perhaps I'll look in to other clinics, It's just I know this clinic as I had last 2 goes of ICSI there.
There are really lovely there and there success rates are really good.
I presume the law change has made the cost of Sperm go up.

I'll do a bit of research and see.

Take Care
Joe
xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Joe,
Welcome to FF. Was thinking about your clinic issue and wondering if you are at MFS in Aldridge? No need to answer but  even if not I know that some clinics are importing from abroad but somehow elevating the costs of sperm. Not sure which part of Shropshire you are in and thus how far you are from Cheshire or Manchester specifically but I had my IUIs at Manchester Fertility Services, who then kindly provided my sperm for two ICSI cycles closer to home. I paid £1000 for the third IUI, didn't have any stimulation though so this is the basic cost including sperm. I also know that the Leicester Clinic are selling sperm to other clinics. £1000 for the pregnancy slot and this includes 6 ampoules of sperm so pretty good value actually. Perhaps you could try them?


Muddylane


----------



## going it alone

I was at Leicester and they had good supplies then and they seem to have managed to keep them well stocked, would Leicester be too far for you to travel? I can recommend it - obviously! I think it's worth shopping around as you change treatments too as my clinic was cheap for DIUI but Lou looked at their prices for DIVF with egg share and it was much more expensive than her clinic.
Love
Sam xx


----------



## muddypaws

Lou, Manchester don't sell their sperm anymore. That's how I ended up at Manchester from Midland; MFS let slip that Manchester had sperm but weren't selling to them anymore. Just over a year ago when I went there, they were importing from US I think but told me I'd have to wait for about 6-12months for that. Thus I moved to Manchester instead. Leicester agreed to sell to my current clinic only a couple of months ago so they may well sell to others too, could be easier than having to travel there for you Joe.

Muddy


----------



## Sima

Hi Joe & welcome

I am with the Bridge and they do have about 20 sperm donors ready to go.  The costs are high for buying sperm at the clinic since the only way to purchase sperm through them is via their donor share programme.  It costs approx GBP2.1k to join but you do then reserve enough sperm for roughly 7 goes of DIUI or IVF treatments and you are also reserving one of the 10 pregnancy slots available for each donor.  I do not think they ship sperm to other clinics though.

I do agree with you that the whole process is very expensive and quite prohibitive.  I just keep on thinking that it will be worth it in the end if I get a positive result.

Good luck with your decision making.

Here's a new question from me for the ladies on the board.  Does the age of the sperm donor matter?    Is it better to go for a younger unproven (fertility wise donor) than a proven one in his 40s.  I know this matters for egg donors but I have no idea when it comes to sperm.  


S xx


----------



## some1

Hello Sima - this is something that I queried with my clinic and they said that age of donor did not make any difference as far as they were concerned as all donors' sperm is tested to the same standards.

Some1
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi All
And thanks for your advice, so far I have tried MFS they were very nice but dont sell, and they have a waiting list for their own patients as the donors are in Short supply.
The Bridge, LWC & Manchester dont sell to other clinics, Manchesters prices are cheaper for the whole treatment they said as I've had the screening already I would just need to pay the consultation fee and the the charges which were £1400, (incl sperm) the then cost of the drugs which I would think was about £500.
The only problem is that because I'll be have folicle tracking I'll be going for scans every day for a few days, so it's a bit more difficult getting time off work.
Thats why Wolverhampton is so easy as it's only 20 mins away for me.

I phoned Leicester and at first she said they didn't sell, but she then went to talk to someone she said someone will call me back today. So I've got my fingers crossed on that one.

Otherwise I probably will use St Judes just beacuse it's more convenient.

I just cant wait to get started now.

Joe
xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Joe,
Just wondering about follicle tracking; have heard people talk about this but not sure when it is used....is it because ovulation tests don't seem to detect surge for you? Just curious.

Muddylane


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Muddylane

Because I'll be on a medicated cycle they will do folicle tracking until the follies are the right size, then I will have HCG injection to make me ovulate, that way the know exactly when to do the IUI.

With the home OPK test they tell you that you are about to ovulate in the next 36 hours so the IUI may miss the vital time. 

I think clinic's do do IUI with OPK's but mine dont, and because of my history I'm not a good responder I want to make sure that I have ovulated at the right time hopefully with 2 eggs becuase of the meds to increase my chances.

Joe
xx


----------



## muddypaws

Ok, that makes sense. I guess that's why it's more expensive then - I did always wonder why I never got any scans during my IUI cycles but then I never had any stimulated ones. Thanks for info.

Muddy


----------



## madmisti

Hi Everyone

Just back from first visit to Reprofit! All went very well and have agreed to go for IUI first -back out next month for that!! If it doesn't work, it will have acted as a mock cycle for IVf, so good either way.

For anyone worried about going it alone over there, son't be - I met up with 3 other FF ladies whilst there -all with husbands, bu that doesn't matter.

Joe - I can't BELIEVE those costs - It will cost me 100 Euros for IUI, and 100 Euros for donor sperm at Reprofit. Drugs cost about 25 Euros. There is no waiting list, and it is an excellent clinic. They do all the same tests on donor as here ( eg CF gene). I only need to be there for  2 nights. The initial consultation is free, so with flights and accomm, was about £250 - and will be same when I go back for IUI. Please look at Reprofit boards - any worries you have about going abroad will be laid to rest. IVF there is only about £2500 with all meds!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Misti

You can cut costs further by just going for one night. I'm def doing one overnight stay next time xxxxx


----------



## madmisti

Hi Emma

Doesn't really work as flight lands too late to have IUI arrival day and Stepan said better not to fly on day of IUI so fly home day after.

To be honest, given HUGE saving on UK costs, don't mind a bit extra for hotel etc   

Despite low odds, I am excited as know better chances than AI I have been trying for nearly 2 years !

Love
Misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - great news that it all went so well at Reprofit, I'm consistently hearing good things about them. And so exciting that you can start already next month with IUI.

Joe - Reprofit is certainly an economical choice, but you do have to be comfortable with anonymous donor. For me it was important that the child could trace the donor when they turned 18 if they wanted to. If I end up at Reprofit (  nothing goes wrong but it's very early days for me yet) then I will use European sperm bank to ship donor release sperm to Czech Rep. More expensive by far than using Reprofit's sperm bank but you don't have to pay for the pregnancy slot outside of UK, so not as expensive as it could have been...

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh thats shame Misti but as you said, still loads cheaper anyway  . My flight got there late afternoon and then I'll have the FET in the morning. Flight back is late afternoon so I'll have a few hours to sleep. I found last time that I just wanted to get home and didn't need to stay the 2nd night. Haha - I'll only take a spare pair of knickers with me


----------



## dottiep

Misti - glad all went well.  Definitely worth the trip for the significant savings versus UK!


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Girls

Misty where is Reprofit? not heard of it but will look at other boards. Not good at Euros either, how much does that work out at in £'s.

Ta
Joe
xx


----------



## madmisti

Hi

Emma - suppose I could do that too, but hate feeling rushed,so will probably go for 2 nights - be good if our dates co-incide  

Joe - Reprofit is in Czech Republic. LOADS of girsl on FF use it so there is lots of info on Czech Republic Thread. 200 Euros is about £158 - yes, it really IS that cheap!! Flights to Brno work out about £50 each way, and I stayed in a hotel for about £40 a night. There is no waiting list, and i you want to go for a initial consultation, it is free! There is a 'virtual initial consultation' form on website, which you fill in and e mail back. A doctor will look at it - for free! I am having stimulated IUI - they sold me drugs for 25 Euros  

Hope this helps

Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma how is the course going?  L x


----------



## Damelottie

Not having a great time JJ1  .I'll pm when I get my head together. Thank you xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Does anyone hear from Coco?  Haven't seen her post in a while hope she is ok x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I keep in touch with Coco via email/text - she's good. The ttc is on hold for a while as she decides best next step, so she hasn't been posting, but generally she's OK.....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Suitcase, glad to hear she is keeping well.  Say hi from me next time you 'speak' x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I believe...will do....

Roo - wishing you a very happy birthday for tomorrow

Suitcase
x


----------



## dottiep

Happy Birthday Roo!  Hope you have a good one!
Big hugs
Dx


----------



## some1

Ooh, Happy Birthday Roo!  Hope you have a good day!

    

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, happy birthday for tomorrow, hope you are doing something nice  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you a fantastic birthday Roo and the best year yet ahead!!

 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Roo!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

LOVE EMMA XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX​


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo wishing you a very happy birthday

L xx


----------



## lulumead

have a lovely birthday Roo...and a year filled with everything you could wish for.
xxxx


----------



## kylecat

Hey Roo - didnt realise it was your birthday - many many happy returns!!    Hope all your dreams come true this year  , 

Lots of Love and best wishes

kylecat xxx


----------



## madmisti

Happy Birthday Roo!!



Hope you have a great year ahead 

Love
Misti x


----------



## Roo67

Thankyou for all the lovely Bithday Messages

I have had a lovely day so far - spent far too much money in the hairdressers getting pampered, then had a lovely lunch with my mum and dad, followed by a little shopping, afternoon spent catching up on here then out for another meal tonight with a couple of friends.

Back at work tomorrow  after a lazy week off - not looking forward to that.

My puter is broken - something to do with the wireless network so will have to go off for repair soon (was expecting call today!) so may not be able to catch up for a while. Managed to plug into modem so am stuck in spare room at the mo, not as comfy as sofa in front of TV.

Roo x


----------



## madmisti

Roo - SO glad to hear you are having a special day  

Enjoy tonight - and don't ruin the new hairdo by falling over in a  puddle  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Damelottie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161845.0


----------



## dottiep

Have a wicked birthday JJ     

Big hugs
Dottie
xx


----------



## Felix42

JJ, wishing you a very special birthday & your best year yet!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Happy birthday...hope this year is super special


xx


----------



## Roo67

url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]







[/url]

Hope all your dreams come true this year

Roo xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, hope you have had a wonderful 40th birthday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 - Happy Birthday!!!!! 40 years young!
Wishing you all the best for the year in
Take care
Rx x x


----------



## some1

Happy Birthday JJ1 !!!!

      

Hope you have had a wonderful day!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JJ1!

Love

S x


----------



## princess-mimi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JJ1


  Hope you have a lovely day.

  Love 

  Kimberley & Amelia  x x x


----------



## madmisti

Happy 40th JJ1 - I hit that landmark In January - it isn't to bad 


Love Misti x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - I'm so sorry I've been totally wrapped up in myself and my worries that I missed your birthday

I hope it was a good one, and more than anything I hope things go well for you in Spain and you get your dream this year,

all the very best,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls!

Just popping by to say  

I know I don't post much but I do check in everyday to see where everyone is at .... so much to keep track of!

Nothing exciting for me to report, probably why you've not heard much from me.  The last couple of months have been quite difficult with what seems like one problem after another.  There's been family problems of sorts and two of my furbabies are poorly so have been worrying myself sick over everyone and everything.  It has taken its toll and am feeling quite rubbish. I will book a few days off work and see if a couple of duvet days do the trick, or at least take the edge off reality!  Things are still good with man, I do wish I'd started treatment long ago and already had a little one .... feel in limbo now waiting for the 'right time' to take that step but in the meantime time is a ticking and it's constantly on my mind. 

So big apologies for being so rubbish at keeping in touch, please don't think it's because I don't care, I tend to go quiet when things aren't so good.  

Must make a mental note to make more of an effort  

Take care everyone



Love

S x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello lovely S   

Always nice to see you on here xxxx


----------



## dottiep

JJ - how was your first day?


----------



## lulumead

Hello lovely ladies

I'm off to New York early tomorrow so won't be able to catch up until next week.  Hope there is lots of positive news from you all when I'm back on-line.  Be strange not to be catching up every day.  Have lovely weeks.

off to pack!
Lxxx


----------



## dottiep

Hi all

Am off to NY thisafternoon for work - back thursday so won't be posting.
Just wanted to wish lots of luck to those having EC/ET in the next few days. Sima - you are probably now PUPO...welcome to the 2WW madness 

Fullmoon - not sure when you're testing but     for a bfp

Sending     to Roo & Suitcase - hope you are feeling stronger both of you

Lots of love to everyone else.xxx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Dottie.  Hope you have a fab time in NY!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

wasn't sure where to post this one....random question...has anyone been to a good fortune teller/medium in London that you'd recommend.  I have an urge to go to one...not that I'm searching for any answers or anything  

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I go to loads but can't really recommend one in particular - often I just go to Mysteries in Covent Garden - there is a gd palmist Malcolm there I think he is there Fri and Sats.  

I went to a good lady in Brighton called Corrine in the Angel world shop on Sat, my donor and I have been to her before, she told me I was having IVF, would have a daughter and be pregnant in 6 months, and that I lost a son. 

There is a man on the sea front there by the horse carousel called Mr Mizra- who one of the Girls Aloud ? Kimberely went to and he told to bad news about her relationship and she gave him the elbow- my donor and I went to him and he told my donor that he was going to have an affair! so we hope that doesn't come true!!!

L x


----------



## lulumead

ooh...that's exciting about the daughter in 6 months...really hope that comes true.

Thanks for the tips...I do pop down to brighton sometimes so I could try and pop in...or maybe I should do a few and see if I get anything the same from them - then it has to be true right? (only if its good of course!)

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I went to one in Covent Garden too - he was irish and told me that I'd have a daughter... mmm still waiting!!!  Oh and I'd meet one one... again LOL
There's one I go to up here in Scotland who I think is good.
Hey - its a good pick me up and bit of fun!
R x


----------



## lulumead

thanks...I need to find someone to come with me and see what I can find!!

tips much appreciated.
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi laidies,

Has anyone been on a 'Solo/singles holiday?  After the horrible year I have had I just fancy getting away from it all for a while.All my friends are all married with kids or happily loved up. I fancy going skiing and have found some solo hols and just wondered if anyone had tried them and if they were as good as they sound. 

I don't particulary want to meet anyone, just to go away and have a good time with like minded people - obviously if I met the man of my dreams then that would be a bonus. 

Or alternatively if anyone fancies a week away in the new year then let me know.

Roo x


----------



## Damelottie

My friend goes on them and has always enjoyed them xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Roo

I went on Safari last year with Exodus.  They were great and because they organise group holidays it did not matter if you go as a single, with friends or part of a couple.  I went by myself and had a fab time.  I also know of many people who have done the same.  I have never been on a solo ski holiday but there are many around and skiing is a great group activity so you will be bound to meet loads of people.

Sima


----------



## Felix42

What a great idea Roo.  I'd have loved to come too, but I don't think I can have any more time off round Christmas.  Hope you have a fantastic time and great idea to get recommendations on here.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## going it alone

I was learning Spanish so went on a language course. Most people go on their own and you only have a couple of hours a day in classes.

Sam x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks for your replies - will look into your suggestions, I was thinking of some sort of activity where it doesn't really matter if you are on your own. I could always go away again with a charity that I have done for the last 5/6 years, skiing, diving etc but I just fancy going away for myself and not having to worry and look after other people. ( I need to be selfish now and then   )

Will let you know what I decide.

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Roo - I went to Cuba January before last with Explore. Group was mixed couples and singles with most people in their 30s and 40s. Had a fab time, group was great and really enjoyed it. I can't ski so never tried that, but sounds like it would be good

Wish I could come too but Jan/Feb will be my next cycle (assuming AF returns soon) so won't be able to go away on hols and Reprofit....

Happy decision making, I sometimes think deciding where to go on hols and exploring all the options is more fun than the actual holiday!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida

Roo

I went on HOliday on my own for the first time earlier this year - I took a trip to see the Northern lights in Norway on a Hurtigruten Ship. I've always wanted to go and by googling 'no single supplement' found a company http://www.theclassictraveller.co.uk/ who organised everything. i didn't go as part of an organised group but because of the structure of the trip most things were taken care of. My only regret is that I only did the 5 day tour not the full 15 ... oh, and that because of the snow I didn't get to see the Northern Lights ... but that just means I'll have to go again. I completely fell in love with Norway.

E x

/links


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Roo,
I've been away a few times on my own with the Imaginative Traveller group. Great hols but not that cheap. I also know that the organisation SPICE does singles holidays, not necessarily to meet people but for people on their own. I know that they have skiing holidays and are quite reasonably priced. They do get booked up early though so you might need to decide quickly if you fancied one of their hols. Last time I looked, last year I think, they had a hol to the States, France and somewhere like Romania or Bulgaria. Would love to ski with you but don't think that it's advised when with bump! 

Muddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire I was told by my consultant to take multi vits plus minerals including follic acid... He told me not to waste my money on the expensive stuff and the stuff from Asda and Tesco is just as good.  I take those along with my omega caps.  I'm also on DHEA, but wouldn't recommend it unless its recommended by your consultant.  
Good luck x x


----------



## Felix42

Oh Lou. How frustrating. I'd go back over there and say that you've checked what the item is and its for your son's birthday & he'll be so disappointed. You can say the birthday's Saturday to get a sense of urgency going. A white lie but hey sounds like you're never going to be bosom buddies with these people. Good luck. Sooo frustrating 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Incredibly frustrating. Happened to me once - a neighbour denied ever having had the parcel. I knew she was lying. Thats a good idea from Felix - see if you can appear to their 'better side'. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, how very frustrating  Hope you manage to get it back  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## dottiep

Lou - why don't you try in the morning.....less likely to be p****ed!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou it is odd- I would go across in the day and hope she is sober, then wait for the other e bay stuff to arrive, email the seller and say that it hasn't arrived and how did they post it, as if it is insured maybe they could claim for you- if the postman was supposed to leave it at your house, you could argue that they delivered it to the wrong house and now it is missing and hand it over to the post office to try and sort.

i hope it turns up!
DId his underwater photos arrive!
L x


----------



## Roo67

Oh thats awful Lou - glad you got everything else though.

Hope your ribs are healing and you have both got over your colds.

R xx


----------



## Roo67

Hope you have a lovely day kylecat

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep

Ooohh....HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATIE.
Have a lovely (alcohol free!) day!

Big hugs
Dottie
xx


----------



## Felix42

Happy birthday, Katie!!!
Hope you have a great day!!
Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kylecat hope that you have a fantastic day


L xx


----------



## Damelottie

*Happy Birthday Katie  *​
​


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy birthday Katie!!!!!!  Hage a great day     
R x x


----------



## lulumead

Happy birthday Katie, have a lovely day.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Kylecat, hope you have a great one! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Wow thanks girls!! I didn't realise that you knew it was my birthday! But when I come to think of it I think I put it on ******** as we all do when we open our accounts!  

I shall now have to change my FF profile to say 37 not 36!  

I have had a great day - school was OK, the kids were lovely and one class sang happy birthday! Then I have had a lovely homecooked meal with my family - the only difference this year is that I had to have appletise instead of a lovely glass of white wine!  

Thanks again everyone for your very kind and sweet wishes

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## going it alone

JJ1 - I need advice please. I've posted this on the gay and Lesbian thread too. My friend's daughter and her partner are considering starting treatment. They have not decided yet to go with (or start to look for) a known donor or to go with an unknown donor. As I had the twins using DIUI, I only have experience of being a single woman going to my GP and getting a refferal and going down the clinic route, so my knowledge is pretty limited. Advice please.

Sam x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Sam

I found my own donor (a friend who offered) and we started home insems, in terms of finding a known donor there are different avenues- some of the girls (or couples) use Free sperm donors worldwide, rainbow networks, there are a few others, otherwise the the process is much the same as our route as a single woman- currently no NHS treatment for lesbian couple, but there may be moves for this to be challenged (Natalie FF lawyer may be a good source of advice on this if they wanted DIUI and on the NHS and get refused from their PCT how to lodge a case- but again this is not the norm but always a test case to be had).

Then if you are using a known donor, home inseminations when you detect the LH surge on the home ovulation kits, or else approach a clinic (you can self refer) not all clinics take known donors and have IUI with them.  You need to use frozen sperm under **** rules if at a clinic, so there is the same testing as anonymous donors have - blood tests and a 6 month quarantine period with clinics.  They could go to there GP and ask for a referal to a clinic (prob would still have to pay and go on the sperm waiting lists, and not all clinics treat single/gay couples, or ring around the clinics and self refer- I only know London clinics.

Wishing them luck- om me if you need anything else or I have misunderstood
L x


----------



## going it alone

Thanks a lot. I know it's stil early days for them, but I mentioned to my friend that if they were thinking of a known donor to get the ball rolling sooner rather than later because of the quarantine period. But age is one their side. I know my friend's daughter is in her mid 20s and I don't think her partner is much older. They only had their civil partnership this summer
Love
Sam x


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

I'm sure lots of you are signed up to the DCN but I just listened to the podcast they recommended on the american single mums by choice site and found it really useful...link posted below. Was good to hear that all the things i am feeling are what everyone else is!

http://choicemom.libsyn.com/index.php?post_id=401703

xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## dottiep

I can't open it....


----------



## lulumead

sorry not sure why...you could go direct to their website www.choicemom.libsyn.com 

I had to download it as an MP3,

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had some good news today, I was about to throw out my lucky dip lotto ticket from yesterday, as I was tidying the kitchen up, and found that I got 5 numbers!!  It is the same price as my hysteroscopy tomorrow, so delighted! I also did one with my specific numbers (birthdays etc) but that wasn't the one, just the lucky dip!!

L x


----------



## going it alone

An old school friend of mine forgot to keep up her payments into the work syndicate as she was off with morning sickness (for several weeks) they won the jackpot, didn't give her a share, and still only bought her the usual baby monitor gift when she went on mat leave. She wasn't a fluffy bunny. Her mum did win 78K a few weeks ago though gettting 5 and the bonus.
L - congrats on your windfall. How did your hysteroscopy go?

Sam x


----------



## aweeze

For those of you that were part of the original Single women threads and haven't heard the good news yet.....

Carebear1 is going to be a mummy to a little girl     

Here's the link to her thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167214.0

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I thought that I'd revive our original thread as it was useful for people in between treatments or starting out to post on

I am still surrounded by wrapping paper!! I want this to end!!! can't believe that I have to go to work tomorrow when I could spen hours around the house!
L x


----------



## Elpida

JJ - thanks for reviving this thread, it's prompted me to post again. I've been avoiding the board (with a little lurking) as I just don't feel like things are progressing for me at all.

One piece of good news is that my local clinic have a donor for me so I'm back to the IVF route with them. But ... still no period. 4 months after having my coil out, I've had two courses of Norethisterone and now it seems the reason is that I have practically no lining. I'll be having a hysteroscopy in the new year as the consultant is worried that there may be scarring / adhesions (uterine-endometrial Synechiaein) the uterus which is terrifying me. My AMH is also not good at 14 (I'm 34). Not disastrous, but unexpected and upsetting and another thing to contend with. No idea of course what my FSH is as I've not had the opportunity to test. 

I'm trying not to get too down about it all but it's hard and frustrating.

It'll take me awhile to catch up with the boards, but I see that a few congratulations are in order and I'm also sending hugs to those who haven't got what they want yet.

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Esperanza - sorry to hear things are not going as planned for you. Hope you get some better news in the New Year
And welcome back! Do keep posting even if you are not having tx - we're here to support at any time....you can always come and chat on the weekend thread where we don't even talk about babies and ttc (sometimes it's good to think about other things  ) 

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hi esperanza....good to see you back but shame about the hurdles you're having.  What scale did they do your AMH on?  13 seems good to me.....mine was 17 this time last year and I was told that was excellent?  Doesn't seem that much different?!

lol
..Winky


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 glad you've revived this, I'm not sure where I should be posting as don't really belong anywhere   lol

Esperanza good to see you, hope you get things sorted hun and AF makes an appearance very soon ..... good news about donor.

Take care all 

Jovi xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ohh I tried to post from my phone and lost it

Esperanza welcome back, and Jovi great to see you posting.  Esperanza hopefully when your AF does show up your lining may sort itself out, when I stopped the Pill it used to take me 3-4 months for AF to arrive.  I have thin lining issues and one of the treatments for Asherman's syndrome is to do a hysterscopy and then put the coil in that has hormones in it.

I really hope that things start moving for you.

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Esperanza, welcome back! Sorry things aren't going to plan for you  . Good news re the donor though - thats one hurdle down  

Good luck for 2009!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

welcome back esperanza - hope 2009 is smoother running!
  
x


----------



## Elpida

Thank you all for your welcome-backs  

Winky - the normal range for AMH is 15 - 40 so I'm only just in the low category, and the scan did show 5 follicles on each ovary so I know it's not a terrible situation, it was just another thing on top of everything else... and I'm scared now that any eggs I do produce will be poor quality. I just keep telling myself that alot of it is a case of things being found becuase I'm looking for them becuase of the treatment path I've chosen. If I was in a relationship I might well just get a natural BFP ... or not know for ages becuase I would be trying naturally. At least I'm being proactive an if these can be sorted they will be (please let them be  ).

JJ my consultant mentioned something about a coil ... but I've just had one for 8 years (the Mirena has progesterone in it) would it be the same? What else causes lining problems? Do you know what would happen if they find scarring/adhesions - is it easy to sort out? Not only is there no lining but apparently my womb looks really small so I'm preparing myself. I've googled a little but don't want to panic myself too much !


----------



## Betty-Boo

Esperenza and Jovi welcome back...
Esperenza - I understand that there are 2 AMH scales, not sure which one your clinic has used though.  14 does sound good and the follie count!  I hope things start moving for you soon especially with the lining issues.
Am absolutely shattered - been helping mum with Christmas shopping!  Never again!!! Feet gonna fall off!
Take care one and all
mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wishing you all a Happy Christmas

L x


----------



## some1

Jovi - lovely to have you back hun (but also sorry to see you back here if you get what I mean)  

Esperanza - sorry to hear that you have been having such a frustrating time - it must be really stressful.  Have you got a plan of action?  I have never tried it, but have heard wonderful things about acupuncture - I know that there are a couple of fertility specialists in our area - could be worth a try to kick start things ?  You must be feeling quite worried about your AMH result too - I have heard that it can be unreliable though - you will only really get an idea about the quality of your eggs once you start tx.  I have a bit of a problem with using hormone tests to predict fertility, because these results can so easily crush hopes - I remember reading an article a while ago stating that hormone tests have limited validity in predicting success rates in women having fertility treatment, because only women having/seeking treatment get tested (so you are only being compared to women who have had problems conceiving) - the paper was saying that for all anyone knows many women are falling pregnant naturally without problems even thought they have hormone levels that would be categorised as sub-fertile.

Some1

xx


----------



## Elpida

Some1, firstly I'm so pleased to read about your latest scan - I've been thinking about you lots   

You're definitely right about the test results, but the cumulative effect of all this bad news is getting a bit much. It's just so hard - especially the potential problems with my uterus - what if that's buggered? I'm trying hard to remain positive and do the 'one step at a time' thing .. it's just that every step so far has been a backwards one. The next step is the hystersoscopy, I left a message for the consultant this morning asking him to book me in as soon as he can.

I'm not a massive believer in acupuncture, I was having some in an effort to kick start my periods, but now I know that the lack of them is probably down to scarring acupuncture definitely won't help that. If I get far enough to actually have treatment I might consider it again and would be grateful of the info then.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Some1 glad you got such good news at your latest scan    

Esperenza have you heard when your hystersoscopy is?  

I had my first consultation today, I was quite relaxed about it all until last night when I had a major 'what the hell am I thinking' wobble! Is it normal to flit between knowing it is the right thing and being terrified of doing this alone?  I am finding myself worrying so much - probably not helped by not having anyone to talk to about it so it just stays in my head rather than being processed I suppose.  If I am still worrying does it mean I am not ready or do some of us have these kind of worries, even when tx has started?

Back to today .... I thought I was going just for information and to make a start but I was straight in for a scan, he said everything is where it should be, it was fascinating to see on screen, I'm easily amused    I have to go back Tuesday for swabs (couldn't do them today due to AF) and within 4 weeks for hycosy, and then I need to see their counsellor.  They want me to wait until next AF for bloods as it's not long since I stopped the pill.  It's only a small step but I've been thinking and wanting to do this for 3 years, it feels good to be doing something.

Right, back to Lost - I have never seen it before and got series one box set in the sales - WOW!!  I love it.  Very scenic too  

Take care all,
Love
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

Hi jovi

I feel exactly like you've described! flit between being excited as i know I really want to be a mum and thinking what the hey! and why me! can I cope! etc etc etc...completely had that meltdown before 1st IUI and again to lesser degree for 2nd (which I think was complicated by meeting nice guy who lives in the US so not a potential   ) . I am just trying to focus on the fact that I know above everything I want to have a family and that I don't have time to wait around for the right bloke to come along, and the right one might well appear once I have a child.

It feels good to get going and do something proactive, I also found it useful to think that I can step away at any point if I want to and feel it is no longer the right option.  I have worried that being so up and down about it means I'm not ready but having talked to married friends about this, I think a lot of anxiety is general overwhelmingness of becoming a parent, regardless of how you do it.

I'm sure it will be hard and there will times when we all think, what have I done! but all parents think that, and the alternative of not being a parent - i find too hard to contemplate.

Not sure if this is helpful, but I definitely recognised what you are feeling  

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi- I am so pleased that your appt went well they seem to have a swift system going there.  It is so normal to think 'what am I doing' as it is a big decision that we have thought long and hard about

I started sniffing this morning ! so my next cycle is underway and if all goes to plan  then I should be in Barcelona on 26-31st Jan for fertilising the eggs on the 27th and then ET on the 30th.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi - glad it went well  - hey wobly moments are allowed - this is a lfe altering decision and to be honest it would be more worrying if you didn't have a wobble - all the best for the forth coming tests x x
JJ - fab news - wishing you all the luck and   vibes in the world.
Some1 great news about your scan - take it easy and rest up - not long now x x 

Take care everyone 
mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, glad that your first consultation went well. As the others have said, I think that we all have wobbles now and again - so you're not on your own  

JJ, great that your cycle is underway - good luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Jovi - having the wobbles is totally normal - the night before my very first clinic appointment I just cried and cried, I think all of a sudden the seriousness of what I was undertaking just dawned on me. It's good to have a cry - lets those feelings out. Sounds like things are moving really quickly for you which is great, good luck with everything.  

JJ1 - fantastic to hear that you are underway for your cycle in January - good luck with everything. 

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Jovi and JJ1


----------



## Damelottie

I must share with you all something that made me laugh so much today   . I was lying on the settee watching Carry on Matron (as you do). The consultant in the obs/gynae ward calls a woman patient into his office

Dr - "Mrs Smethers, I have some very good news for you"
Womans - "Its MISS Smethers"
Dr - "Oh. Well in that case Miss Smethers, I have some very bad news for you"

Just my sense of humour clearly. I was howling  . The Dr was the bloke who played Terry in Terry & June

LL


----------



## going it alone

I'm changing my name to Miss Smethers!

Jovi - we all have wobbles - I still do. I think the speed that everything can happen at got me. At my first consultation I was told 6-8 weeks before my first treatment - I was expecting months. I'd only been to my GP a fortnight before for the referral. 

JJ1 - best of luck hun.


Esperanza - welcome back

Love to all and happy new year, Here's to a lucky 2009.

Sam xx


----------



## Elpida

Jovi -  glad things are underway for you - so exciting. As for the wobbles, we're in a such a weird situation ... making the choice, being proactive means that we give ourselves so much opportunity for doubt and worry that most people don't have to think about until they find out their pregnant - or if they're with a partner -  they have someone to share those doubts with. Plus we're putting ourselves through so many tests and procedures involving strangers ... it's so odd, but I don't think any of us have reached this stage easily or lightly.

JJ - I'm so happy that you've started again - I have everything crossed for you.

My hysteroscopy is booked for next Tuesday, just have to clear it with work today. I've been in tears so much over the last few days, trying so hard not to think the worst. I've felt much better since the consultant called yesterday as at least I will have more info after Tuesday, I'm not confident of good news, but I will know more. I'm going to do some research into Dr's with experience of treating Asherman's so that I can move on if it is that. If anyone knows of anyone with plenty of experience in this area I'd be grateful ... googling has just left me in bits as all I read is so negative. 

I hope everyone has a good NYE - I'm staying in, I'm fighting off a cold and need to clear in before the GA next week. I also realised that I would rather enjoy a day off tomorrow sans hangover that going out tonight! Plus it's SO cold!

Take care all xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - great to hear that you're ready to go again. I think my ET will be around 27th Jan so we'll be 2WW buddies - along with Winky and maybe Mini too.... 

Jovi - good for you getting started. I look back and think that was the hardest thing of all, taking that very first step. So it will only get easier from now on   Which isn't to say that we don't all occasionally think 'oh my god, what am I doing?' - but in your heart of hearts you know this is what you want, so just keep going back to that when you feel a bit unsure  

Esperanza - big   to you. Good news that now you have the hysteroscopy booked in at least you know you will get some answers. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to imagine the worst just yet....and do stop googling - it's not good for you!! I'm staying in this eve too - still not feeling 100% with this awful cough and to be honest I just know I wouldn't be good company this evening so not going to inflict myself on anyone. I always get sad and reflective at New Year anyway and this is going to be a partic bad one, so I'm keeping myself to myself - best all round!

Take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Esperanza, keeping everything crossed for you to get better news soon. 

Jovi, great you are underway and as the others say it is very normal to have doubts.  Just keep in mind why you are doing this and hopefully the overwhelm will go away. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Esperanza- I hope that your hysteroscopy goes well and there is good news.  I've had 3-4 and there have all been fine in terms of recovering.
If you want an Asherman's expert in the UK Mr Trew (of the Hammersmith Hospital or 92 Harley St) is one- he also does IVF but I just have him for the Asherman's, I have immune issues and this can also cause lining issues but he is a not of the school of thought about NK cells etc, so ARGC and Mr ******* look after that side of things for me.  Also acupunture etc can help thicken linings. My theory is that I will create my own protocol, picking bits from various consultants and Drs knowledge.

There are some hopeful stories of FF who have carried a baby to term with a lining of 5-6mm on ET. 



L x


----------



## Elpida

Thanks JJ


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thank you lovely ladies     It has really helped reading this, I was really worrying, I should have mentioned it sooner, would have saved a whole lot of stress! Going it alone & Aweeze - thanks for mentioning you still get the odd wobble too!  

Esperanza hope Tuesday goes ok hun.

Claire, I am at CRM Walsgrave, Coventry. 

Take care all,

Jovi x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi all,
Esperanza, so sorry to hear that things are so worrying for you. Must admit I knew nothing of Asherman's but have googled it and am not surprised that it has frightened you; one of the disadvantages of beginning this whole journey is the amount you learn about the difficulties with conception that most people never get to know about. Sounds like there are experts that you can consult and investigations still to be done so I really hope you get good news with this.  

As for wobbles...despite being so delighted to be pregnant, I do have frequent moments of panic about doing this alone...have visions of being confined to the house and not knowing what to do with a crying baby or not being able to do enough to make my baby secure and happy let alone getting to full-term. It is a scary process but worth it in the end...I hope!  

Muddy


----------



## indekiwi

Hi all, I bet you it's worth it in the end!!!    Even though my little guy is nearly 3, I still get the wobbles on whether I am enough / good enough / do enough as a mum.  (And between us girls and the general public, my imagination ran riot in those first few weeks after my boy was born, crazed stuff about someone taking him from me in the middle of the night and hurting him - thought I was going nuts for a while - all that was missing was little blue aliens and spaceships.   ).  But the secret is out: every woman bringing their first baby into this world goes through a roller coaster of emotions and fears (hopefully not quite so extreme   ), whether she's doing it on her own or in a relationship.  I suspect I'll go through the same rigmarole for no. 2.    

As for the way that my son was conceived, the great thing is that in the place where we live, in my working environment (predominantly male), at nursery and within my family and friends, he's not known as the donor kid, but as a little man in his own right, with all the vagaries of personality and behaviour that goes with this.  His conception is met with curiosity, but after the initial questions are over, the subject goes away and we go back to being just another mum and her son.    Maybe we're just lucky, but I hope that's not the case.


----------



## Maya7

Thanks inde - I have been worrying a bit about my child being considered 'different' in a not good way...and your story made me feel better ... I've been building myself up to telling family in next few weeks and began to start worrying what to tell the 'cousins', ie my older nephew and niece ... 

Jovi - wobbles are part of the deal ... I know I have done the right thing and helped make my future what it should have been ... I'm on the edge of tears these days but am not unhappy - hormones surging around make me feel a bit vulnerable and more prone to wobble..

JJ - delighted you have begun tx again- best of luck for end of Jan  

Hope everyone else is ok?

Maya


----------



## lulumead

hi maya...hope hormones settle down, I'm not surprised you feel extra vulnerable.  Try not to worry too much about telling people I'm sure it will all be ok. I'm sure some of the already mums know some good tactics for this, and might be able to advise you!  Could you tell them all at once...is there someone in your family who already knows and is supportive and can support you with this.
You have done the right thing and you will be brilliant.
I hope it turns out to be easier than you think.     

Lxx

PS I have finally succumbed to joining ********, would someone PM about joining our FF ******** group? ta! 

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Maya sorry to read that you've had a few moments there.  We're all entitled to them.  Remember, you have planned this down to the last, that is one thing we can say - our beautiful children were planned - there's no resentment from a past partner - just the joy of having your child.  My old boss rang me yesterday and really shocked me... he's in his early 50's and has some strange ways but I have the utmost respect for him - he rang and said we were all put here to love someone and what I am doing is amazing.  Bless him.  So you go Maya - you'll be  a wonderful mum. 
Mini x


----------



## Roo67

Ah Mini - that comment from your old boss made me   what a sweetie. One of our cons at work is Indian and 50ish and he is totally supportive of me and has said some lovely stuff over the last couple of years( didn't know he knew at first) and he is looking into helping me with meds and prescriptions etc. 

I'm sure all of us have had wobbles and will continue for a lot of years to come.   

JJ1 - so glad you are good to go again

Roo x


----------



## Maya7

Mini - what a lovely post -  

Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Maya, I must admit my own fears were around how I (and my child) would be perceived in my workspace and broader society, not my family. We have so many solo mums in my family that none of the tribe (I have a large extended family) gave the idea of me bringing up a child more than a little consideration (they all live on the other side of the world, so their biggest concern was not being about if I needed them). I also earned huge approval for not falling pregnant due to lack of contraception / sleeping with every second bloke I met  and researching / planning the whole process. The only one that reserved judgment was my dad, and once the baby was born, he was bowled over.  It was amazing to see everyone fall over themselves to forge a relationship with my son - and that was the first lesson I guess; whatever my decisions were, for right or for wrong, he was innocent of them and therefore he became the object of joy and love.    My dad had concluded a while before that I would never settle down and have kids and was very hurt by this - to see him with his grandson now is a very special thing. Even my 70 something nana is a staunch fan of her great grandson (not necessarily always of me! )

Like Mini, I got affirmation from unexpected sources both personally and professionally. I work predominantly in South Asia, where people can be conservative, but without exception, both my son and I have been welcomed with open arms. Until I left six months ago to start my own business, I had a high profile job in a company that is often in the news. Without exception, both the staff and board were incredibly supportive of me, despite me being seen as rather unconventional - I think it was seen as one of the reasons that I was quite successful - I'd found a solution to a dilemma that was "outside the box" and had the courage of conviction to follow it through - at least to those that were married to the traditional architecture of family and business life. And yes, my work is incredibly important to me - I returned to work after four months but breast fed for another five - my boy travelled with me and came into the office at lunch times to be fed - it became a routine that everyone knew about so meetings were scheduled around it and business dinners were kept to a minimum. I didn't ask permission, I simply did it, but then I'm sure it's easier when you're in a senior (and therefore privileged) position.

It's not perfect - I'd still (I think) prefer to have someone special in my life and as a counterweight parenting partner for my son. However, life is what it is, and I am content. More importantly, he is thus far a happy and outgoing child, all I could ever have imagined and more. Finally, I should tell you that I had to think about this before I started typing, because you see I have had only _one _really searching question about bringing my boy into this world since his birth - and we are now nearly three years on. It shows that people might have their attention caught for a brief moment in time on something they haven't considered or wouldn't consider for themselves, but they then get back to the weighty issues in their own lives. In other words, we (or at least I) panic about social opprobrium, but in the real world, no one else is going to dwell on our behaviour or choices to anywhere near the extent that we will.

Good luck with telling your family - and if you get some measured responses, give it time, as you may find that in a few months time these same family members will be clamouring to hold your baby and take photos. Some folk take longer than others to process things.

Sorry for my outpourings!

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Indekiwi - thank you for your post and sharing that... I know my dad has reservations but as you said when they hold the grandchild everything justs melts away....
Mini x


----------



## muddypaws

Indekiwi, I thought that your message was wonderful. I agree that people do, in the end, return to thinking about their own lives and any judgements or concerns that they have about your life become irrelevant to both you and them eventually. On the whole, I think that most people think that we are incredibly brave and actually envy us our determination and presence of mind. Not that I care too much...I'm just so ecstatic to be pregnant!

Muddy x


----------



## Sima

Indekiwi

I just wanted to let you know that I thought your post was lovely and you put your point across very eloquently.  It's nice to hear from someone who has been through it all already.

Sima


----------



## bingbong

Indekiwi,

I just read your post and thought that it was lovely, really well written and so good to hear how someone else has experience single parenting. And you are back for round two so that says a lot too.

Thanks for sharing with us  

Maya, good luck, I really hope that your family support you from the start!

BB xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Indekiwi, thanks for sharing your story, like the others have said a lovely post. 

Maya I hope all goes well when you are ready to tell your family.  I think regardless of how people react to the way we have come to have our children, once the baby is here it will be a minor detail, it will all be about you and the baby and I am sure it will be a wonderful and happy time.  Sorry you've been having a few tears, those hormones!  It will be so worth it  

Muddy, love your don't care too much approach    That's the spirit!  

JJ1 hope everything is going to plan  

I have another   question.  How far ahead do people plan before going ahead?  I do think as someone mentioned with us being pro-active and making this choice we give ourselves a lot more to worry about ..... if I had gotten pg by accident I would have just dealt with it, like lots of people do, I'd manage.  I think making a decision to become a single mum gives us a whole heap of extra responsibility.  Crikey, I've found myself wondering how I'm going to cope when my child is 5 .... 10 ..... 15 years etc etc.  Has everyone worked out what they will do with work / childcare pre-school (that bit I can do), but have you gone beyond that and got it all worked out when the child starts school?  Do you have to have flexible working hours to manage school years?  At the end of the day can we only plan ahead so far .... who know what life will bring and what our situation will be like in 5 years time?  

Love &  

Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Thanks Inde for your post - your strength comes across in how you raise your son and he seems to be thriving on that...

I want my family to be supporive so badly perhaps I'm thinking too much about it - If i have their support, I can easily deal with the wider world.  I have a large family and loads of cousins (no single mums in sight) so it will be a big deal if only for the 'novelty' of it ... Ireland continues to be a socially conservative place (especially the North where my family are from) ... I have worked overseas for many years and the strength of women parenting alone is celebrated more in the developing world than here ... 

I know my dad will eventually come around and not want his grandchild to suffer because I made a decision he wouldnt agree with.  I will be open with my child (have one sister and brother on side so far) but I dont think that I will share the IVF element of the story with my Dad or other brothers and sisters.  He is very catholic and I dont think he could cope with the test-tube story and I dont want him to feel 'weird' with my child ... or my child to pick up any strangeness...  

I want to be reassured by my 12 week scan before I enter the telling phase ... and my booking scan isnt until 17 weeks!!!  (it has been suggested to me that this is a policy to avoid giving women information helpful to make a decision on termination) ... so will seek out an earlier appointment even if it means going private ... 

Its been great having much needed time off at Christmas - to sleep especially - but maybe too much time to think?!...

Have to agree with Cem - about the control freak bit and about being able to sort the details when they need to be sorted ... I did try to consider all the elements you mentioned Jovi but decided that it was impossible...situations can change over time and its more important to have the confidence that you can resolve problems/situations when they arise than have all the answers now..

Love
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi I know I told my parents 2 years back when I first went on this route... Dad did find it strange as its not something his religion wouldn consider - but wants me to be fulfilled and happy.  It is very much a personal choice adn I don't think there are any rights or wrongs tbh.  Go with how you feel and what suits you best.  
I did make the mistake of telling a work colleague whom I thought was a friend - turns out my judge of character was a bit off!  She's a nasty piece of work so I don't tell her anything now and don't discuss the matter around her.  
That was my lesson learnt ...

Mini x


----------



## bingbong

Goodness Jovi!! You have just given me a million more things to worry about!!!   I am trying hard to not project too far, as you said who knows where our lives will be in 5 years time, let alone 15!!! I have only really thought about the early stage, pre-school. I am hoping to work part time, but one day would be on a saturday and no nursery's are open on the weekend, and anything else is heaps more expensive. But if it comes to that then something will sort out, it always does. And I am not even nearly pregnant yet and have more than enough to worry about already!!!

Cem- who are you calling a control freak?!!! Of course you are totally correct unfortunately, I definitely do like to be in control of as much as I possibly can be.  

Maya, I so feel for you and really hope that the reality of telling your family is better than you are imagining. Must be so scary, but I really challenge any would be grandparent not to be delighted when they meet their grandchild, even if it might take time for them to get there. 

Hard with the religion side of it too. My family aren't religious but there are no single parent's, and I don't think that my parents will be too pleased! My brother and sister are both in long term relationships and my brother and his wife have one and a half babies (the second is due in March) and my sister and her partner have one baby. In my family's eyes I always seem to mess everything up and do things in a way that they don't agree with, and I think that this will be exactly the same. However, I see how much they love their grandchildren and have no doubt that once mine was born they would feel the same way, even if they did keep making comments to me about my way of going about it  

Anyway, that's more than enough rambling from me.
BB xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Indekiwi - the others have said it all really, but thanks for such a lovely post - it's wonderful to hear success stories like yours  

Jovi hun -  you're definitely thinking/worrying too far ahead   As long as you've got the basics sorted - ie maternity leave and going back to work plans etc, then don't worry about the rest. And many people don't even have those things sorted when they find themselves unexpectedly pregnant. Just because we are all doing this in a very planned way, doesn't mean we need to have the answers to absolutely everything (after all, no one has the answer to everything and even if you think you have the answers, something always comes along and changes things anyway!)
Like the others here, I too like to be in control of my life, but if there's one thing this past year of tx has taught me, it's that sometimes you have to let go a little bit. We have so much to worry about anyway, why add to it by worrying about 5, 10, 15 years time, when there's simply no way of knowing how things will be that far in the future - maybe we'll all be living in our much discussed commune and raising/educating our children there  

Maya -   to you. There are always going to be people who are uncomfortable with the choices we are making - especially those from different generations, cultures or religions, and it makes it doubly hard that some of those people in your case might be  your own family. At the end of the day though, I'm sure that all they really want is for you to be healthy and happy, and if having a child is your route to happiness, I'm sure they will support that. 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde, nice to hear your story  

Cem, you are definitely right about the control freak in us  

Maya, I hope that everything goes well with telling your parents and other relatives when the time is right, and that it turns out to be not as bad as you're thinking  

Jovi, like Bingbong, when I eventully have a little one, I am hoping to go part-time with hours that would fit in with schools hours once they get to that age. But that's as far as the forward planning goes - who knows what will happen! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,
What a lovely round of messages....has made me feel good to know that there are so many sensible and kind girlies out there in the same situation. There could be so much to worry about but I am concentrating on the next four months at the moment...I think that being so well in control of our lives does make it quite hard to let go sometimes..I feel impatient for each next step but somehow have managed to survive without going too insane. Am just hoping that having the child around will help various decisions fall into place somehow and that any plans made now, like Suity said, will likely change anyhow! Hard not to have it all planned though....what the hell, I'd go for the commune idea and ditch work at the drop of a hat!

Maya, I really hope that your family are supportive. If we only ever did what our parents approved of, there would be no evolution, no new ideas and no growth (well maybe that's a bit strong!)...but by changing the stereotype/expectation/norm, we are all helped to move on in life. You are brave and in the end, you don't want to end up regretting not doing the thing you most want in life and it's you who has to manage it anyway, not parents/friends/colleagues. With siblings on board that's a great start...they'll help with the others if necessary and like others have said, I defy any grandparent not to fall in love when they meet their grandchild for the first time. It's all about you and baby...even if you only had each other, how amazing would that still be?  

Muddy x


----------



## kylecat

Indekiwi - thankyou so much for your post, it was lovely and filled me with confidence when I was reading about your experience. Your little boy sounds like he's a real credit to you!  

Thanks again
kylecat xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Jovi hun - I don't even have maternity and return to work plans. Just staying in denial and assuming all will work out OK  . I already know i'll barely make ends meet so not worrying anymore xxxxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi all, not sure if anyone's read it, but I found Prof Winston's book (never saw the series of the same name) "A Child Against All Odds" fascinating, particularly since he explored how religion and fertility treatment interacted all the way through the book.  He also covered donor sperm and eggs, treatment of single and older women (albeit reasonably briefly on the latter two topics).  Although he is hated and venerated in equal measures from what I can see, I appreciated the thoughtfulness with which he wove his arguments.  

Maya, I hope that whenever you decide to tell your folks the fantastic news, and whatever you choose to tell them, you get fierce and unrelenting support and encouragement from unexpected sources as well as those you can already count upon.    In the early weeks of pregnancy, I think the impact of what you've finally achieved suddenly dawns on you - you effectively trade one set of quandaries, frustrations and issues (TTC) for another (pregnancy, birth and beyond).  At the same time, your body goes into hyperdrive to grow your bubba as well as keep you going, AND you still have the fears of what might go wrong in the first trimester.  Nothing like a bit of mental as well as physical gymnastics to keep a body in a roller coaster state!     But as they say, this too shall pass, and in a year's time you will have a new set of dilemmas to confront...   By the way, 17 weeks? Sounds like a new form of torture to me!!!   

Jovi, I had things planned as far as going back to work re childcare, but that's as far as it went, and my views (and therefore plans) have changed as my baby has turned into a toddler and I have grown more into my role as mum.   We've gone from senior corporate role for me and full time nanny for him while living between London, Glos and whichever country I was working in at the time, to running my own business from home in Glos and him being in nursery two days a week and with a neighbour for a third day.  Right now I'm grappling with the challenge of deciding on which school to choose for him - he's nearly 3 and I'm soooooo not ready on that front!    

Thanx everyone for writing such nice things - hope I can introduce my poppet to you all at some stage should the opportunity be forthcoming (not to mention introduce his mother, a shy and retiring type at the best of times.... 

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi- I can empathise with you, I have thought about it when the baby is born/childcare options/school but have no firm plans!  and I am sure that the best laid plans all go to pot.  
All I know is the one slight bonus !!! of working for the NHS is that we get a fairly okish mat leave package and they have to save you job for a year, or you can move anywhere within the NHS (UK) and work for 12 weeks on your terms and therefore don't have to pay your paid mat leave back. SOme places also have onsite creches but if you want baby places you have to literally put your name as soon as you are pregnant.  

My donor's partner was planning ahead and saying how we would swap houses for my mat leave and when the baby was 
born, but we'll see what happens.  I was also looking at my journey to work and thinking how I wouldn't be able to do it with a buggy and baby as well.

L x


----------



## winky77

Hi everyone.....been so busy catching up on FF tonight and other admin stuff on my desk in readiness for getting back into work tomorrow...that I forgot to eat any dinner!!  So now I am starving and it's bedtime and I am too tired to post much! 

But I just wanted to say that the last few pages on here have been a really interesting read.  Indekiwi ....I really hope you make our next meet up when we plan one...it would be great to hear more about how you've juggled things.  I don't think there are that many of us on here who are self employed and it does bring a different set of challenges (and opportunities!).    Right now, all I know is that I'm going to try and build up as much of a 'slush fund' in the business account as I can so that I can still pay myself if I take some time out....and also try and build up a skilled associate base who can do some of the work when I can't !  I sometimes get a bit wobbly that I won't have official paid maternity leave from an employed position....but then on the other hand I have a lot more flexibility....it will just take some juggling !  

Ok...I am beat and off to bed now....nighty night all! 

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Winky, to be honest I'm not sure I've got the self employed thing as sorted as it should be six months in!   When making the decision to start up a business, I was aware that I would be taking a considerable drop (can you hear the whistling as it continues to plummet?! ) in income and would also miss the people and the privileges associated with the job within a corporate set up.  However, the flexibility was key for me, as was the opportunity to spend more time with my boy and live full time in one place for the first time in five years.  I was also worried that a hectic work life (including long haul travelling 70+ days a year) was playing havoc with my ability to conceive, as it's now been two years since I started trying for bubba no 2 with a mixture of   with my ex partner and medicated IUIs / ICSI.  So far, no regrets about the decision - the drop in income is truly more than compensated by my new life style.  

I live by the seat of my pants in terms of jugglng home / work / family commitments and find that solutions - sometimes coming from a completely different direction than I was expecting - crop up time and time again as I need them.  I've learnt to ask for help (not so easy for an incredibly independent and self-reliant individual) and have always found it forthcoming.  Fortunately, my friends and neighbours are well aware of my foibles and generally jump in before I have to ask!    

So what does this all mean in a practical sense?  Childcare is the big one for me.  I have a nursery near me that charges £34 for a 8 am - 6 pm day.  This allows me to get to London for a few meetings and back if I need to without the need for someone else to drop and pick up my son (who loves nursery!)  My boy is in nursery two days a week and is about to spend a further day a week with friends who have similarly aged kids.  I make up for the days that I spend full time with my son by working in the evening after he is in bed (around 7 pm).  I'm fortunate in that much of the work that I do can be done in my time, not between 9 and 5.  If I need to travel away for 3 - 4 days with work, I leave my son with one of two families that have known him since birth - who also take our dog.  If I go away for longer, then I take my son with me and leave the dog with friends.  I have occasionally bartered - use of my car for a month or so (I don't drive, yet...don't ask!) in return for childcare / babysitting.  Some of the other mums in our road have kids the same age as my boy and so we take turns at babysitting when someone is sick or needs to crack on with something.  Finally, housework is not my passion - I will never have an epitaph that says "she was damned good at dusting".   I pay for outside help four hours a week and justify this on the basis of a) sanity; and b) I earn more when working than it costs for me to employ a cleaner.  

On the financial side of things, like you I'm trying to build up a slush fund so that I can take at least six weeks maternity leave and get over feeling shell shocked.    I'm not sure whether from a business or financial perspective I can take any more time, but I will play that by ear.  I have also started building alternative income streams - taking a better grip of my financial situation than I perhaps did in the past and making investments that will provide a constant yield.  I'm also liberating money sunk into stuff that I no longer use or take pleasure in - I am about to embark on a furniture selling exercise at local auction rooms for example and will see what can be done via Ebay with respect to clothes and so on (I have more clothes than storage space).  This isn't just a financial thing - the house is completely cluttered with the debris of life and I am determined to clear it out.

I'm sorry - that's turned into yet another essay.   I'll stop posting for a while and go back to reading everyone elses' posts in a meek sort of fashion.  A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Well - lots of deep and interesting stuff going on here! My friends laughed at me when I was bemoaning the state of secondary schools in my area - when I'm not even pregnant yet, but it seems I am not the only one looking a bit too far ahead  

I am still struggling with the dilemna over own egg versus donor egg IVF. Is there someone around who has had a child through double donation, or knows of someone on the boards who has, who would be willing to answer my questions? Ta 

Love
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti,

As I said on the Abroadies thread, I too am struggling with this question. Although I'm def having this go in Jan with own eggs, if it's not successful I need to be prepared to make some decisions re donor egg quite quickly as I have donor cycle already pre booked at Reprofit for 6th April. And since these decisions take time, I am starting to think about it already now

There are quite a lot of threads on here where women discuss moving to donor eggs, this one I found quite interesting (is long but worth reading through it all)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156330.60

However, most of these are women who are married/in relationships and so will be using their husband's sperm - which is quite a different situation I think than ours as single women because they still have the genetic link in one way.

I know there are some double donor girls out there but I seem to recall that they are either still pregnant, or had their babies very recently and are perhaps not posting so much due to the challenge of having a new baby!
Maybe try posting a new thread on the overall donor egg/sperm board here
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0
(we are a sub board of this)

Hopefully you'll get some good responses there...and if you do, pls let me know as I am also trying to work through these questions for myself,


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - try also this:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171097.0

Links on this thread to a blog which at a quick glance looks like it could be interesting/useful. Is a married woman but still, many of the questions she tackles very honestly are relevant to us single girls too

Will let you know if I spot any other useful links on this...hope you get clarity for yourself soon....

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Hi again Suity

I have done as you suggested and posted a question on the  board re double donation. Hoping that someone pregnant or with children through this method will respond - and of course I will let you know if they do  

Will follow up the other links you suggested, but as you say, it is quite different as single women. I do not have a problem really with the idea that the child won't be my genetic child - I am more concerend about the child's feelings. I know it is similar to adoption, but in that case the child already exists and needs a home - with DE and DS you are creating the child.

It's all a major headache isn't it?

If I had the money, I would def go down the own egg route but I honestly can only afford EITHER OE or DE IVF.Think I am just struggling to come to terms with the fact that the decision is based on finances rather than what I would LIKe to do  

Here's hoping this cycle works for you and you won't have to think about it!! 

Take care
Misti x


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone

Decided that I was just going to take the day off tomorrow - me and the bump   - and take things easy...Its my birthday and the thought of being at work was too horrible to contemplate!

Wonder if I could take it as a mental health day?! ...

Love
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Maya, hope you and bump have a lovely relaxing day....good for you taking the day off. I always take the day off on my birthday...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday to you for tomorrow maya - have a lovely day !

    
Mini x


----------



## Roo67

Maya - hope you have a lovely day

R x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday maya, have a nice day off.
xx


----------



## Elpida

Happy birthday Maya  I hope you're enjoying your day off, do you have anything nice planned?

I'm home after my hysteroscopy - it all went well, I'm so relieved. There's no scarring but I do have a septum, but not one big enough to cause any problems. It divides the top of my uterus so there's kind of two channels leading to the fallopian tubes (does that make sense?). Anyway, I saw pics which I always find fascinating and the consultant seemed pleased.

The upshot is that I need to take the pill to   improve my lining   and then start IVF.

Today I shall mostly be trying to get some sleep - only had 2 hours last night (GA's always seem to make me manic  ).


----------



## madmisti

to Maya



Have a wonderful day 

Love
Misti xx


----------



## madmisti

Esperanza

That's great news! Hope you get a good night's sleep  

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Maya  . Hope you and bump have had a realxing day off  

Esperanza, that's great news  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Happy Birthday Maya! Hope you have had a wonderful day of celebration.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Maya! 

Indikiwi please don't just read & stop your essays  , I love your input, I think it's great to hear from our mums here, gives the rest of us a lot of inspiration, not to mention keeping us positive about the whole process.

Esperanza, so glad you got the results you wanted, must be a load off your mind.

LL I think that is going to have to be my approach, so long as ends will just meet i'm happy, it will be worth the sacrifices. 

I have hycosy end of the month.  Am trying to remortage - if that doesn't work I really don't know what I will do.  ATM am thinking 1 IUI then straight onto IVF, am trying not to stress out over the decision as test results will have a say in which way I go. Cutting right down on spending and trying to get my finances healthier.  Giving up the cigs will save around £100 a month!!  

My friend had her baby this afternoon, a whopping 9lb 10oz!
Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

Woohoo Jovi, two days in on the end of smoking - hope you're feeling smug smug smug!!    The cash savings are pretty amazing too.  You go girl!     

It's tough deciding how to proceed, isn't it?  DIUI worked for me on my 4th attempt the first time around (after 18 months of TTC).  I'm now taking a different path (DE ICSI), and I guess one of the few regrets I have in terms of TTC no 2 is that I didn't change my approach earlier (it's been over 2 years to date) to have a better chance (statistically at least) of conceiving, particularly given the age factor.    Also, I was pretty hung up for a while there about using donor eggs following my last attempt that failed so spectacularly, but with a bit of time and perspective, I feel much more serene about adapting the method of conception according to my physical needs.   Good luck when making your own choices.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

JOvi well done for giving up smoking  !!!


----------



## winky77

Happy Birthday Maya !!!  Just 8 days younger than me!!!!  Really gives me hope for OEIVF!    

Indekiwi....have PM'd you!  Ditto on keeping posting your insights! 

lol to everyone else x

Winky


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes   ... We had a lovely day (actually any day not spent in work is by definition a lovely day!!) ... did a bit of shopping - magic face cream to disappear any wrinkles that might decide to surface    and a couple of sets of scaffolding - ie. support bras for the new boobs i got for my birthday!!!  

My sis cooked me a birthday roast dinner and my little neice gave me loads of birthday cuddles...   aaaah...

Planning to go in to work and drop a bombshell tomorrow!!  Wish me luck with that...  Figure sooner is better than later if redundancies are on the way...maybe they'll think twice?!

Jovi - i understand the juggling of the finances bit ... am flying very close to the wind on that one myself...with jobs scarcer than ever, redundancies rising and housing market crashing there is so much I have no control over so have decided to ignore it and stop being such a control freak!

Esperanza - glad things went well with h'scopy ... when are you due for tx to start?

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Maya


----------



## madmisti

Maya - so glad you had a lovely birthday - next one you'll be knee-deep in nappies!!   Good luck with telling work - hope that all works out ok.

Jovi - wow that must have HURT    My cousin had a 10 pounder and the baby looked about 6 weeks old already! Hope that it isn't too painful for you  - people around us having babies is a mixed affair! And huge congratulations on giving up smoking - feel freet o rant on here if it gets to you  

Am I next for a birthday - 17th?

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## aweeze

New home ladies


----------



## indekiwi

Wow Claire, just four days to go now!    I have fingers and toes crossed that you have a good response to all the stimms - and that you're not too bruised from all the needle pricks (not my favourite part of the process!  )

A-Mx


----------



## dottiep

Belated birthday wishes to Maya!    

Love
Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just saying hello so I get the thread updates!

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Claire - wow, that's coming fast! Hope you get a good 'crop' of eggs   


Lou - did you know you are a poet ?

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## muddypaws

Good luck for trigger injection and egg collection Claire.  

Muddy


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Lots of new threads...just checking in so that I dont get bumped off!!

Love
Maya


----------



## aweeze

I just wanted to let you know as I have popped online to post my sympathies to dottie that I have been AWOL and not modding since last Friday and will probably be off line for a bit longer. 

I fell down the stairs with Ellis in my arms last Friday night. He was OK (or so I thought) but I couldn't move. I managed to slither to the bottom of the stairs but was stuck on the floor in the hallway with no means of getting help. Luckily E was able to understand and after a bit of coaxing and settling as he was obviously upset, he fetched the phone for me and I was able to call for help. 

I was taken on a back board by ambulance to hospital where I was x-rayed and thankfully found that no bones were broken. I do however have deep soft tissue trauma to my left kidney area. I am in a great deal of pain and living on painkillers, can't get from standing to sitting or sitting to lying without assistance and certainly can't do anything much for Ellis. Both Ellis and I are being cared for by my family and I'm getting increasingly frustrated by my slow progress. I can't get comfortable and the painkillers make me so tired. It's difficult to spend any time on the laptop so I'm just popping on every now and again to check emails - mainly for work. 

To top it off, Ellis fell over on Monday night and we had to take him to A & E. Whether he injured himself in the fall on Friday night which was aggravated by the fall on Monday or whether it happened on Monday, I don't know but he has a broken arm and has a plaster cast on. I was determined to be with him at hospital but couldn't sit for the whole time we were there as I need people to lower me and get me back up so I had to stand supported on crutches for the whole 2.5 hours. Needless to say I was exhausted and in pain by the time we got home! He's coping remarkably well with the cast bless him and other than when it gets itchy, he is being very tolerant as it goes from his hand to just above his elbow. Hopefully he should be able to get it taken off within a couple of weeks as babies bones mend quite quickly and it's not a bad break. 

So that's us. Sorry I haven't been around. Got to go now as it hurts to sit with laptop on me. 

Lou
X


----------



## indekiwi

Oh Lou, you poor thing - what a frightening couple of events on top of what was already sounding a difficult situation.    Thank goodness your wee man was such a clever soul in bringing you the phone, and a brave tyke indeed if he had nursed a broken arm through the weekend (but let's hope not).  The way you describe your parents, I am sure they've been incredibly supportive, but I can imagine the frustration of not being able to do much yourself and of being so sore.  Wish I could do something more practical for you both than merely type a few words, but in any case I hope you have a host of friends elbowing each other out of the way to come over and keep you company / hand you pain killers / entertain the little fella.  Take good care of you and E.  A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Ah Lou - i hope those pain killers kick in soon and you start to get a bit more mobile.
and darling Ellis - so sorry about his arm, poor little mite, gentle      to you both.

I was hoping you would have a good start to this year after all the trouble and stress of last year - this is the last thing you need.

Take care

R xx


----------



## madmisti

Lou - how awful! Poor you and Ellis - hope you both get well very fast - gentle hugs to both of you  

Take care
Misti x


----------



## Damelottie

OMG Lou    . I can't believe what I've just read. What an awful dreadful time and how scary all round.

Big big    to you both


----------



## madmisti

Lottie - nice to see yu posting again - how are you doing hun? Is MS better

been thinking of you
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou - OMG - what a fright and sounds very painful - E is a little star getting the phone for you -   for E. Hope his arm feel better soon.  As for you, look after yourself - know what its like having abad back let alone soft tissue trauma to kidneys!

Big hugs     mini x


----------



## Sima

Lou - I am so sorry to learn that both you and E are having such a hard time.  I wish you all the best and wish you both a speedy recovery.  Try to rest up - I know that is easier said than done with a toddler in the house.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, sorry that you and E have been through the wars - how frightening. Clever little E fetching the phone. Wishing you both a speedy recovery  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Lou - so sorry to hear of the traumatic fall ... it was certainly a nightmare scenario for both of you.

It must have taken a lot of strength to remain calm for E's sake and encourage him to be the little hero he obviously is!!  I hope you both have speedy recoveries and in the meantime hope that you can manage the pain as best you can - its difficult being strong and independent yet temporarily clipped.    

Take care... lots of love
Maya


----------



## katyw

Hi all

I think I was in this link before but had lost it.

Claire - Im interested to know how your EC went?  Im a similar age etc etc and had mine transferred on 10th.
Kxx


----------



## julianne

Just bookmarking so i get updates


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Lou - so sorry to hear about your accident. What a lot to cope with! I hope you and E are both feeling much better very soon.  

OneStep


----------



## some1

Gosh Lou - sounds like you and E have had a really traumatic time.  Glad to hear that you have no broken bones and hope the pain eases up soon - has it improved at all since last Friday?  If not, are you going to see the doctor again - seems like a long time to be in such bad pain.  Glad E was such a little star getting the phone for you.  Falling down the stairs is a big fear of mine living alone - in fact I fell down the bottom few this Wednesday (think bump has changed position slightly altering my centre of gravity) luckily despite carrying a mug and a glass (one in each hand) I managed to brace myself with my elbows and knees against the doorframe at the bottom of the stairs so only suffered a bruised kneecap and a big fright - so I can really sympathise with you  

Some1

xx


----------



## Elpida

Oh Lou, you poor thing - take care

Ex


----------



## Mifi

Lou

So sorry to hear of your accidents    Big hugs to you and E and   for a speedy recovery. I second the arnica advice it is great stuff!!!

Take care    

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

hi lou, just read about your fall...how scary.  Glad E proved to be totally brilliant. Hope the pain subsides soon and E copes ok with his arm.

sending   - very small light ones!

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Ooh Lou....ouch all round. Poor you! Hope you both recover soon. Lots of virtual hugs....don't want to increase your bruising..  

Muddy x


----------



## winky77

Flippin heck.......you know the vision I have of renovating a big rambling FF house for us all to live in......well have now decided it needs to be a BUNGALOW!!!!  Lou, Some1.....how awful falling down stairs?!?!?  I hope your bruises and swellings and stuff are on the mend.   

Lou.....E is such a hero....I know he missed his TV moment with his Strictly Come Dancing routine....well I for one think he should now be on TV and up for some child of courage award for going to fetch the phone!!  How amazing is that!?  That wee man is destined to be famous! 

...Winky


----------



## madmisti

Winky - or could install stair lifts  

Hope you and E are feeling better Lou - as Winky said, e should be on one of those programmes where they show kids doing amazing things !

Love Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

...or better still renovate big rambling hotel with proper lifts - there will surely be enough of us to fill it


----------



## muddypaws

Like the idea of the hotel with lifts...also would need a pool and spa in the basement! Can't believe E and the phone...what a star...definitely child of courage not to mention genius child!

Muddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My donors partner came back from work at the end of his shift and gave me my injection and then headed home. My bloods and scan was ok yesterday lining was 3.1mm and my oestrodial 7000+, felt a bit irritated and hot and bothered so didn't venture far

L x


----------



## Mifi

Misti

Sorry meant to do this earlier ............. (as day nearly over)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!           I hope you wishes come true   

Love FM & fur babies XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Lou

Hope you and E are on the mend


----------



## Roo67

Misti - belated Birthday wishes to you

r xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oops, didn't realise - HAPPY BIRTHDAY  Misti


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti - so sorry missed your birthday!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY

  

Hope you had a wonderful day!
love mini x x


----------



## Maya7

Misti  - happy belated birthday!!!  you kept that quiet   !

   

Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti Hope you had a lovely day

L xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, happy belated birthday wishes for yesterday  . Hope you had a good day!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you for all the birthday wishes    I had a really lovely day thank you. Still eating cake( don't tell them on 'fit for fertility' thread   Am determined to be pregnant by the next one though, not just fat  

Lou - how are you and E getting on? Hope you are in much less pain - and that E doesn't give you a black eye by mistake with his plaster!!

JJ1 - good news on results  so far - hope all continues to go well 

I'm up for moving into the renovated hotel with pool and spa - and can we have a chef too?  

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

happy happy birthday!xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is ok, so much going on here I am trying to keep up!  Will try to get round to other threads later, need to go and have a nice soak in the bath first.

I had my hycosy today - they were great at the clinic, really reassuring, had read some horror stories so was a little nervous but was almost totally painless - a tiny cramp for a split second as the tube went it, after that hardly felt a thing - seeing it on screen definately takes your mind off whats going on down there!  One side looked really good, you could see it flowing really quickly.  Don't know about the other side - I have a large cyst on my ovary    He said it was very big, 6.5 - 7cm - I don't know if thats big or not but sounds it!  Anyway, it was blocking the view to everything else so don't know how that side is.  They have taken bloods - not totally sure but think it tells them what kind of cyst it is?  I get results on Monday to see if they need to treat it straight away, if not another scan in 4 weeks.  Hopefully it will just go away on its own, oh I hope so.  He did say as the one side was good I shouldn't have problems conceiving.  He said it could cause problems due its size, wrapping itself round the tube or something.  He said there was a small one on the other ovary but nothing to worry about.  The procedure took a little longer than usual because there was lots of measuring, definately won't worry if I have to have it done again.  If it doesn't go they will have to pop or remove it.

Anyone had anything like this or know anything about it?  At least this is all prior to treatment so nothing should be delayed.  And I know one side is good    Am trying very hard not to worry 

And I still haven't had a ***    Thanks for all the support and good wishes everyone    

They said you should just rest afterwards, he said as many as 1 in 10 women feel / or faint, lots have bad cramping and it can be quite painful for some but there's no way of knowing until you have it .... I come home and went to the pub over the road for a carvery    Am going to chill now though, although it went quite well I get quite anxious doing this alone and understanding / taking in what they are saying, it makes me feel a bit fragile so just need to relax for a few hours.  

Now i'm rambling, I just needed to get that out I think, it's a lot to have going round your head with no-one to talk to.  Thank you lovely FF's for being here  

Love to all
Jovi xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Jovi

Glad all went well today.

Regarding cysts - I had one right at the begining of my journey (over 2 yrs ago now) and it was a dermoid cyst, can't remember size but around the sam as yours. Mine was picked up on dildocam. Dermoid cyst is filled with hair and tissue etc - sounds lovely.
I needed mine removed and had laproscopy (daycase) but for some reason couldn't remove it so ended up having a laparotomy, which involved 3 nights in hosps and 8 weeks off work   No problems since except numbness to abdo around scar area.

I also had another cyst (again picked up on scan and bloods) which turned out to be a functioning cyst ie releasing hormones, I went on BCP for a month and it disappeared. Low FSH and high Oestrdiol..

If they have taken bloods they should be able to tell what type of cyst it is and therefore what treatment you will require. Try not to worry - there is nothing you can do until you get results back - 

Glad you enjoyed your Carvery - I just love them  

That is the beauty of here - just ramble away. 

roo xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi So pleased that your hycosy went well, rest up and take care.  I hope that the cyst is soon eradicted
L x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - are you all set for your trip ? when do you fly?

Cem - Great term for it isn't it - I laughed when I first heard it too.

R x


----------



## Roo67

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow Chowy



R x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Happy birthday Chowy!

Jovi - sorry to hear about the cyst, hope it's one of the ones which just goes away of its own accord....but great news that everything else was looking good on the hycosy

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Jovi,
Just to echo Roo and reasure you that lots of cysts are ok and go on their own, and from what I know they can get a low bigger than yours!!! I really hope that it does go with no probs for you! And fab news about the smoking, giving up is really hard so you have done great  

And I am really pleased to hear that the hycosy went ok!! I am hoping to have one soon and am rather worried after some of the things that I have heard!!! Did you have to pay for it and if so how much? 

Anyway, hope that everyone is doing ok

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - glad hycosy went well and wasn't too painful. Good that one side is nice and clear. Hopefully cyst will be a simple one that goes on its own  . 

Roo - I had a good laugh at 'dildocam' too - I am not going to be able to keep a straight face during future scans now for thinking about it  . Thanks for that! Hows your stimming going?

Cem - how is 2WW going?

Love
misti x


----------



## winky77

Happy Birthday Chowy....!!!! 

Flippin heck another Capricorn?!?!?! 

It's been birthday central on here! 

Jovi....glad hycosy was not too painful....and hopefully that cyst can be sorted easily.  

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Chowy x x x    

Jovi - hope the cyst gets sorted soon x x


----------



## Maya7

Have a wonderful day, Chowy ... Is there something in the whole Capricorn thing and pursuing single motherhood??  ... I would always have heard that we goats are determined and tenacious so maybe that helps ... and independent too so maybe we are genetically predisposed to following this route?... or maybe just coincidence  

Hope you both have a lovely day!!

    

Love
Maya


----------



## some1

Happy Birthday Chowy !!!

Hope you have a lovely day

    ​


----------



## lulumead

have a lovely day Chowy...happy birthday.x


----------



## madmisti

Happy Birthday Chowy!     

Does seem to have been a lot of birthdays lately!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, glad that it wasn't too painful for you yesterday  . Hope that the cyst dissapears of its own accord  

Chowy -  ! Hope you've had a good one!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi, I think cysts are a lot more common than we ever realise - during one of my scans the woman waving around the dildocam (loving that term  ) casually pointed out where a cyst had burst over one of my ovaries - I was gobsmacked as I hadn't had any of the pain I would have thought was associated with such things.  Fingers crossed that yours disappears naturally too.  Congrats again on being a non-smoker now - I hope it is starting to feel more and more like a natural, rather than new, state of affairs.    

Chowy, hope you're having a wonderful birthday today and being spoilt by loved ones. 

A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

Happy Birthday Chowy


----------



## bingbong

<hello> girls!

I got some blood results back and I am a bit confused by them so thought that I would post them here as some of you lot seem to know an awful lot about things like this!!!

My FSH is 5.6, which I am very happy with. 

My serum progesterone is 43.2nmol/L, which is within the normal range for the luteal phase (not sure what that is).
Serum oestradiol level is 536pmol/L which seems to be in the normal range for follicular, ovulation and luteal.

I would really like to know if I ovulated or not but have no idea.  There are some other results but they are all within normal limits and I don't know if you need to know them.

I am seeing my GP in a few weeks but don't want to wait that long!

Bingbong xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bing Bong - if those were tests done on day 2, then I think you won't be able to tell from them if you ovulated. I'm pretty sure for that you need to do a day 21 (approx - depends on your usual cycle length) test. Don't think I ever did one of those...but I'm sure I read about it somewhere...
Hopefully someone else who knows what they are talking about will be along soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Suity,

The FSH was done day 4 and the progesterone was done day 22, should have added that! My cycle is about 29 days.

BB x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi bingbong - I was told that as long as Progesterone is over 38 (I think) - then that is indication that you have ovulated....  hope that helps x x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Bingbong
The luteal phase is the time after ovulation before AF arrives sometimes counted as days post-ov.

A reading of 43.2 means that you have ovulated (3.5 - 67 is the ref range for luteal phase)

Follicular phase is upto ovulation when follies are growing
Ovulatory is obviously ovulation

hope this helps

r xx

So day 4 tests you need to look at follicular phase ref range.


----------



## bingbong

That's great news!!!!!!!!! very happy about that. Thanks so much for knowing far more than me about all of this. At 15 I was told that I didn't ovulate and never would naturally, shows what they know  

yay!!!  

Thanks again
BB x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Bingbong glad your results were good news    I got AF yesterday so can get mine done 2m - will be interesting to see what has changed, was 10 months ago I had them done last.

Thanks for the info re cysts everyone, will have the results tomorrow so   it's something and nothing.

Chowy, sorry I missed your birthday, hope you had a lovey time.

Lots of thinking and planning going on here, hoping to get mortgage sorted next week, applied for anyway.  I would make so much sense for me to be buying things now while the sales are on, but don't want to tempt fate or anything.  Plus I think it would be hard to see it all and not be pg, as we know too well it can take a while to get there.  Practically and financially it would be good though    In the meantime spending as little as possible, vitamins and healthy eating, and being really really impatient wanting to get started  

Hope everyone is ok 
Love
Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Absolutely Coco - that's one of the great things about tx in the UK - the donors are all altruistic and there def must be something special about them to donate to help others

Not quite so true for my Danish sperm since the donor gets paid for it, but still, it's quite an undertaking and I'm sure there is still an element of wanting to help someone who wouldn't otherwise be able to have children

Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Hello

Has anyone heard anything from Lou (Aweeze)?  She hasn't been on the site in over a week and in her last post she was in a lot of pain from her fall.  Hope she is ok - Lou if you are reading, hope you feel better soon !  

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

She's been posting on ******** a bit - sure I saw an update saying she's due back home this week (as opposed to her parents place) so she must be on the mend...

Lou - hope you're feeling much better and back with us soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Good to hear that Lou is on the mend .... that was a lot of pain to get through!! - thanks for update suity

Hope you're doing OK yourself Some1 ... lots of pineapple, raspberry leaf tea and curry?...

Take care
Maya


----------



## some1

Thanks for update Suitcase, glad to hear Lou is on the mend

Maya - going to buy raspberry leaf tea tomorrow and bought some pineapple juice today - not sure when I might start drinking it though as don't feel like I am really overdue yet (my dates make due date 28/29th Jan) and always had a feeling it wouldn't happen until Feb.  Got dirty-handed midwife coming round tomorrow so a bit stressed about that (don't want her anywhere near my bits   - but will be showing her to the soap, nail brush and alcohol rub when she arrives !!  Mum (ex-nurse) coming round as well for a bit of moral support).

Some1

xx


----------



## Maya7

Good luck some1 ... hope your mw has had her yearly hand wash just before visiting you!!

Bit of a weird question ... are you getting less pregnant or were you trying to confuse us for the guessing game?  I think there may be a problem with the ticker...Mine has been playing up too and may get rid of it soon if it doesnt behave!!

Take care - glad your mum is there for moral support.
Maya


----------



## bingbong

Patterdale, I believe that you are right. I have heard of people eating fresh pineapple with good effect, and once with tinned, but never with juice.
I think that a long walk, curry and pineapple is good to do!!! Sperm also helps but not sure that you really want to be doing an AI!!! Not sure what the midwife with the dirty hands is about, but sounds horrible!!!!

BB x


----------



## aweeze

Hello - I'm back. I moved back home from my parents house today as the painkillers are now working enough to allow me to deal with Ellis independently at last! It has been a very painful and frustrating experience. I'll be back to posting properly soon but just need to catch up on mod duties first as I've only had brief access to the net on my Dad's computer whilst I've been there so have just been updating ******** status for friends to keep them informed. Frustratingly my parents live in a very poor mobile reception area too so I've hardly been able to stay in touch by text either - way too isolating for my liking!!!!

Ellis had his cast removed last week and his arm seems to be OK now. Just need him to get over the MMR, teething and cold now!

Catch up soon and thanks for the well wishes. 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou so pleased that you and Ellis are back on the mend! you take care hun and welcome back we missed you.

Some1 really hope that MW washed hands and your LO soon arrives
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Lou, terrific to hear you and E are on the mend and back in your home!     Hope your little man recovers quickly from all the niggles - most frustrating for him and you.   

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Lou - good to see you back! Glad you have made it back to your own home - and that E's arm has healed - hoe he gets over the teething etc soon! Also hope you don't need the painkillers for much longer. Take care on those stairs!

Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Welcome back Lou - I missed you    Glad you are both on the mend too.

R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou - great to have you back     and glad E is on the mend too  

Take care mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, great to see you back! Hope that you and little E are well on the road to recovery now  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Welcome back Lou.  I'm glad to hear you and the little one are doing much better.


----------



## muddypaws

Glad you are both getting better Lou and E. There seems to be a spate of accidents recently with Kylecat taking a tumble too. I haven't fallen over recently but have had to subject bubba to the most stressful week ever...a horrid employment tribunal. Been awful and still not over. Am used to appearing as an expert witness but not as a normal witness - been completely trashed by the other party   in the most vitreolic way  . Good job my bosses and colleagues still think I'm great! Management - definitely a poisoned chalice (as my first ever manager told me when I applied for this job - sorry i didn't listen to him!).

Have a good weekend ladies. 

Muddy x


----------



## Maya7

Muddy - so sorry to hear you had such a stressful week ... Can you take time this weekend to pamper yourselves?  Maybe a relaxing massage - or swim or whatever makes you feel good and helps destress?

Take care
Maya


----------



## kylecat

Hi coco!!

I fell over in the kitchen a few weeks ago! Just fell over onto my backside whilst looking for something in the cupboards!    I was fine, just a little bruised!

Hope you and G are well?  

Lou, hope that you and little E are now on the mend, what a shock it must have been for you both  , 

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Girls,

A little moan.  

The clinic called me Thursday - they want me to have some more blood tests for the cyst they found, a nurse called but she said the doctor hadn't said why so now I'm all worried, I emailed to ask why but they haven't replied.  Was booked to go back on 20th but they want to see me next week    

I fell down the stairs at work a couple of months ago - was going up them but managed to fall down. 

Lou hope you and E are getting better.


Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

I'm sure all will be ok Jovi...but annoying that they didn't give you more info.

...and can we all be careful on stairs now...this is getting silly!!!! too many trips going on... 

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks for the sympathy Maya. I did have a massage the weekend before the tribunal but it was an indian head massage and I just found it annoying! Lots of messing my hair about into my face, not very relaxing! Worst thing s that they didn't finish hearing the evidence and it's listed for another three days in three weeks time! AAArrrgghhh.

Muddy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy, sorry to hear that you've had a tough week  . Hope you have managed to relax over the weekend.

Jovi, sorry that the clinic have worried . I'm sure that all will be okay, and the sooner they sort it out, the sooner you can get on with ttc   

Hope everyone else is doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi   and all the best for Doc appt... they do have a knack of worrying us!!
Muddy hope you're feelinga bit better....  

Just aquick question from me....weighing up all options - I've sent off for info regarding adoption, I know Lulu's undertaken a lot of the journey - what sort of time scalesare us singlies looking at??  Does anyone know??  

After watching slumdog, my pull to adopt from india is growing stronger by the day....

Take care
mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

muddy I also hate having my head massaged even at the hairdressers!
Hope that you have chilled out after a heactic week
L c


----------



## Maya7

ooops Muddy ... you should skip the head massage then ... maybe reflexology?  Or a lovely meal and good old tribunal *****ing session and couple of laughs with some friends? ... I personally love massage and it destresses me no end...in fact when I win the lottery I will have my own head masseur at my beck and call !!

Jovi - hope you get reassurance soon about the tests ... 

Take care
Maya


----------



## lulumead

Hi Mini

Just picking up on your adoption question, not sure that I can help!  I know adopting from India is hard unless you are of Indian heritage (sorry don't know whether that applies to you or not!). The best place to start is probably the Intercountry adoption helpline, they should be able to give you idea of timescales...although I believe they are still saying that China is about 2.5 years which isn't true!!  You should also be able to talk to a social worker within your social services department who deals with intercountry adoption.  Probably the best thing would be to find out if there is a support group for people who have adopted from India as they will probably know what's currently going on...often more in touch than official lines.  You could also try OASIS which is a helpline for overseas adoption.  I have read that India have, like China, large numbers of girls who are being abandoned but I know there system is very different from china in the way that you are matched with a child. 

In terms of domestic adoption...I think its probably a how long is a piece of string question.  Regardless of whether you do domestic or UK, you have to do a homestudy and be approved by panel, this can take between 6 - 12 months. Then papers for overseas are legalised and then you begin the process in the country that you are adopting from...am not sure on India's timescales.  With UK adoption once approved its a case of waiting to be matched with a suitable child/children and I think this can take any amount of time...so at least a year from starting homestudy upwards!!!!

Sorry...bit rambling...once I get started on this I realise there is quite a lot to say.  Feel free to PM me if you have other questions  

I have to say I have enjoyed my process so far, I have a great social worker and have learnt a lot which I can use in talking to a child born through donor conception. I just wish that it hadn't become so slow in China, when I started it I was told 2 - 2.5 years which means I would have been to china and back by now.  Currently my prediction is 2013!!

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu you are an absolute star... thank you.  I've enquired atone adoption company and hoping my boss can give me some info as she sits on the Scottish adoption board... Dad's indian so hoping that'll go in my favour, only snag is we are not practising....
Mum's English so have been bought up totally westernised as they say!!!
Thank you though... wish you loads of luck with your adoptionx x x x x


----------



## lulumead

I would definitely pursue India then..not sure if it matters if you are practising, its more about being able to make connection with a childs heritage.  Good luck finding out...also just to let you know I paid £4.5K for my homestudy which seems pretty standard...then there are all the costs associated with the country you are adopting from.  Overseas adoption is about £10K+ in total!  Horrible to have to think about the money side but its useful to have a bit of a ball park figure.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

If that's the one which is a Yahoo group then I joined it but found it almost entirely US based and therefore not all that helpful as their experiences over there with tx are so different...but might be different if you already have a child

I still get regular news updates but when I look at the threads it just doesn't seem so relevant to me as FF...

Not sure if that's the group you mean though?

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

i haven't joined the group but I do listen to the SMC podcasts which i find useful, reflects lots of what I'm thinking!

x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - thank you for your help and advice - I hate the thought it costs so much when all you want to do is love and care for a child!! Bonkers - other bit that puts me off is someone somewhere saying no at the vital point - who doesn't know me...  Watched the first part of the baby race other day - really felt for the woman trying to adopt...  Have to accept this is going to be emotional whatever route you choose and there's no quick fix!

Thanks though - you've been a great help x


----------



## lulumead

Uk adoption doesn't cost anything, and as you have mixed heritage you would probably be in a good position to adopt from here, definitely worth investigating along with India.
xx


----------



## lulumead

I get notified of them via the Donor Conception Network... think this link might work!

http://choicemom.libsyn.com/

If this doesn't work PM me with your email and I'll forward you the email.
xx

/links


----------



## bingbong

lulu, thanks for that link, it looks interesting!

SMC is different, I too couldn't see how it justified the $55 Coco, especially living in England where there aren't the meetings etc. I have read her book and think that there is more than enough info/support on the net for free so will save myself the £££.

Hope that everyone is coping with the snow, I have had a day from hell thanks to it and am not a happy bunny   Can't wait for it to be gone now.

Bingbong x


----------



## Maya7

Sorry you've been snowed under today Bingbong ...

I couldnt face the thought of going out there and being on the roads in such treacherous conditions that I rang in and told work I would work at home today .... am    to say I havent done much work ... caught up on obscure FF threads, wrote about a paragraph of a report and generally looked at things and pretended to myself that I was working... Should have just stayed under duvet but felt guilty doing that ...
Am finding it really strange that I have lost my will to work!!?!  OK I had an extremely stressful year last year and put up with a lot of bullying and harrassment but since I had the car accident last year its as if a switch went on (or off) and I lost the interest in my job.  However, with redundancies around the corner for us, I need to pull my socks up.  There is a part of me that realises though that whatever I do or dont do, the job situ is beyond my control... and I need to reduce stress where I can - losing my job now would freak me out no end tho at the minute... anyway, have arranged to travel with a colleague tomorrow so hope that will be better than managing myself ...

How are you all managing with the snow  

Take care
Maya


----------



## lulumead

ooops already PM'd you back...glad you liked them...yes I get an eletter from DCN which has articles and links like this...very useful.  i really like the podcasts as they are easy to listen and the women are honest, normal and strong!

unlike me!  for some reason tonight I can't stop thinking about my ex and texted him to tell him that I am still finding it hard. Think its because I'm currently working on projects in schools in hackney near where he lives so lots of memories, plus in the school where I met him, although thankfully he doesn't work there anymore.  Also no hope of meeting up with the american anytime soon, and am back into the potential of internet dating, which feels like I have been round in a big circle, only a couple of grand less well off having started on this path. sorry to ramble on, but I know that some of you will totally get where I'm coming from.  just a bit low I suppose, and trying to gear myself up for hycosy on thursday and then next attempt with injecting gonal-f, all seems a bit scary at this moment in time.

anyway, at least i can get out of the house tomorrow as the snow will have melted!
xx


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

I was just wondering about the Welfare of the Child form that is filled out and what it asked. LWC say that they have it to download on their website, but I can't find it. Does anyone know where I can get a copy? I would like to know what they ask before I get asked them!!!

Thanks
Bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi everyone,

Sorry bingbong I've not got there far yet, should have a look myself really.

Lulu hope you got on ok today hun.

Lou & E sorry to hear you are having such difficulties at the moment, I do hope things are lots better for you soon, so glad you have each other.

Well I went for my blood tests ... I am trying really hard not to get too worried but not doing very well ..... probably doesn't help as I have had the week from hell, whatever could go wrong has gone wrong and am very tired too.  Could just sit and   but if I start don't know if I'll stop.  I didn't know what they wanted to test for - it turns out to be something that can indicate C as it was high on my first test.  They have said they will phone me if they need to see me before my scan on 20th - but I don't know if I can wait, what if they forget to phone?  They didn't phone on the first test it was only because I called that they said I needed to go back.  I might just call them Monday.  It can also be raised due to non-cancerous conditions so really hope I'm just over-reacting and fearing the worse, got this niggle 'what if it means I can't have my baby' going on.  Can't tell mum, she's worried enough already.  I just hope it's a cyst that will go away - apparently C of the ovary is rare at my age, and I was on the pill for a long time which lowers risk even further.

Hope everyone is ok, sorry for the me post, just needed to tell someone I think.

Take care all 
Love Jovi
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi         sometimes I do wish hospitals would sit down with us and explain everything clearly so we don't have to cause any unnecessary stress on ourselves      If they suspected C then believe you me they'd have you in there tomorrow and not wait until the 20th.  You take care, you must be worried sick - canyou talk to your GP??

Take care     mini x x x  x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi      , sorry that you've had a stressful day. As Mini said, if they thought it was C, they would have had you in straight away for more tests   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Jovi    so sorry to hear about your day and your stress. As mini said if they thought that it was C they wouldn't hang around and would have you straight in there.   and I hope that you can find someone to talk to and give you a proper hug.

Thanks Rose, maybe I will call LWC and ask them to send the form. I just would like to know before I have to fill it in.

Bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi, sorry to hear you've had such a crummy week.     Why not call tomorrow rather than wait for Monday - or is it a case of the test results not being back before then?  Fingers crossed that the cyst is already shrinking like a snow flake in sunshine.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

big hugs Jovi, I'd give them a call, rather than worrying all weekend - even if they say call back on Monday at least you've tried.
  
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks everyone for the much need hugs.  You're all very kind    I tend to be quite ok with being single most of the time but really needed a hug after the week I've had.  Someone to just say everything will be ok.

I will phone them tomorrow, if that's too soon then Monday.  It doesn't matter if they think I'm neurotic   if it means my mind will be at ease.  Mini I hadn't thought of GP - I'm lucky and do have a good doctor, will see how I go over weekend, even without today am feeling fragile.

Take care all
Jovi
x


----------



## Damelottie

Jovi -  . I can't text because I've left my charger at parents  

Please do phone them tomorrow for some reassurance and then send me a message on **??

Luv ya xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maya7

Jovi -   

I think you are right to ring in tomorrow ... and if you have any time before that, imagine Inde's lovely image of the cyst as a snowflake melting ...

Quite often we lose the run of ourselves when it comes to worry and worry about things before we really need to...I remember getting a biopsy done many years ago now and had myself so worked up...it was _nothing_ to worry about in the end yet I got carried away ... please try not to go down the road of speculation - you never get that time back again!! ...wait and talk to someone who knows whats what first and hopefully you will have saved yourself unnecessary worry..

Take care
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi  it is so annoying when people give resutls and they don't know or can't explain I would ring tomorrow and demand an explaination- they can;t tell you something like that and not explain it is cruel and we all fear the worst.
L x


----------



## madmisti

God Jovi - I agree with JJ1. That is cruel, unfair and TOTALLY unprofessional to leave you so worried. I am sure,as others have said, that it will trun out to be nothing to worry about, but it makes me seethe that they have put you in this awful  position. Demand some answers! 

So sorry you are having such a tough time - probably not helped by the difficulty of stopping smoking. You have done amazingly well to go this long, but I am sure it isn't easy, especially at times like this. sendign you some cyber hugs and cyber strength

Take care hun   

Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

You're all so lovely!

No news, another hectic one at work so was 4pm by the time I got chance to call - clinic shuts early on a Friday and I didn't realise.  I will phone Monday morning and ask them to ask the consultant if I need to come back before my scan on 20th.  It was CEA they were measuring, some kind of tumor marker. I had to have treatment once following a bad smear result and they acted really quick with that.  It must only be a small chance with this cyst ..... if it was really high then surely they'd have me straight in and have the cyst straight out. Still a bit worrying though.  Must remember to think melting snowflake   

It's tough sometimes not having a hug and a shoulder to lean on.  All the lovely virtual hugs help tho  

On a lighter note, I know it's been mentioned recently but I ordered one of those saliva test things, it arrived today so will let you know the verdict. Quick and easy to use - not convinced about results but wan't expensive so worth a try.  Mind you, I'm glad it's quite small, looks a bit like, erm, something you might buy from ann summers   like one of those cleverly disguised as a lipstick type affairs    

I'm all impatient now and as soon as this cyst business is sorted I'm set to go ..... no more worrying about everything.  After the last couple of days, the thought of not being able to have my baby is much worse than the fear about doing it and coping, so no more thinking, been doing that for too long.  So it's peeing on sticks and looking at my saliva through a microscope from here on in ..... what a way to start the day eh!  I'm sure day 21 test said I didn't ovulate because my cycle has been more like 25-26 days.  

Thank you all, really don't know where I'd be sometimes without you lot  

Love & hugs
Jovi xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi-  so sorry that it is not sorted out yet and you have more time worrying.

I got one of those saliva things and couldn't see anything so I wish you more luck!!

You are doing amazingly with your no smoking and through such stress.

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks JJ1 - I can't believe I've not cracked yet to be honest but not had so much as a puff! I still get times when I really want one but know that will only lead to another one.  Have a good wkend hun x


----------



## muddypaws

Jovi, so sorry that the clinic have been so insensitive. You'd think with all the money that we spend that they would look after their "business" a bit better even if they haven't got the sensitivity to think of how it must feel to be left hanging. Hope you are doing OK over the weekend.  

Muddy


----------



## Mifi

Hi Lou

I work in HR and have a very close friend who works with employment law, you can PM me if you like  


Jovi big hugs to you hun    thinking of you 


Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - Hope you are ok and get some answers tomorrow  


Lou and ellis   hope things start to look up for you soon.

r x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hey Girls,

Thanks for keeping me nearly sane this weekend    And for all the well dones with not smoking. 

I think I have some good news for a change    Got some results back today, 3 day FSH = 7 and LH = 6.  I think 7 is ok for FSH isn't it?  And LH sounds about right?  Will have to get a print out for the rest of them wasn't sure what others to ask for.

I got a call back from clinic today - doc hadn't looked at result but I am less worried.  The maximum level for the marker thing is 5, my first test was 9.  Thursdays bloods come back at 7 so it is still high but has gone down.  I'm wondering if it's like a smear where it is an indication that it could turn into .... this is all me thinking out loud as no-one has actually said!  But, I am going to worry less now because if it was something conclusive then there is no way they would be leaving me.  Just slightly concerned now rather than manic pacing the room climbing the walls going out of my mind gagging for a *** kind of worried    I'd almost convinced myself it would mean I couldn't have a baby    Been getting a bit of cramping and sorry for TMI but something pink-ish is going on down there so wondering if cyst is on its way out of it's own accord    Or AF could be coming (quite early) which I don't mind because that can see off big bad cysts too  

Bring on 20th Feb so i can get my scan done - the nurse did say to postpone if it AF hadn't arrived by then as it will be best done after.

Oh, and 21 day prog test they said I didn't ovulate when I got results the other week.  I've read all sorts of ranges.  Mine was 18.3 - I think this might mean I did?!  Confused    Also, AF arrived 4 days after day 21 test so was probably not 7dpo anyway.

To date the clinic is giving me more to flipping worry about - if only they would take the time to explain as JJ1 said.

Love to all  

Jovi xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, glad that you are feeling more positive today  . Your blood results look good too. Hope the   does come and take the cyst with her! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi good news on the FSH front!  Yes sometimes clinics should stop and explain things to us....
As for ovulating - not everyone ovulates every months - I know I don't but then my FSH is more than double yours.  The cycle that's 40 days plus is normally the one where I don't ovulate.

Hope the doc gets back to you soon x x x  x


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - glad you got some reassurance! Hope the cyst 'pops' of its own accord and causes no further trouble. When I had my hycosy they told me I had had a cyst on one ovary but it had burst - which explained the dull ache I had had on that side for a few days, so don't panic if you get similar pain!


Lou - love the new picture of Ellis - so cute! How is your pain now - i hope it is all improving and youa re feeling back to normal very soon.

Just needed to tel someone - OW!!! I trod on a bl%*?y nail!! Had a shelf on the floor to unscrew metal brackets and forgot it had 2 inch nails sticking through it - so of course I managed to tread on one! Had to pull it off my foot and it is throbbing ( and bleeding) like crazy. Luckily it wasn't a rusty nail. DIY is a dangerous business!

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

Jovi, that's great news!!!!!   I really hope the damn cyst goes soon. Well done on not smoking with all this!!!!

Misti, hope the foot is ok! 

Bingbong x


----------



## Maya7

Oooch Misti ... I felt that!

Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Ouch Misty, hope you've managed to bandage yourself up - DIY is a hazardous business sometimes! 

Jovi, fingers crossed that the cyst has had its fun and is now being booted firmly out the door (or the gynaecological equivalent!)  

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi everyone, just listening to an interesting radio programme on Radio 4 - talking about PCOS at the moment but the half hour slot is all about the ovary.  Just in case anyone is interested....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi so pleased that you got some reassurance adn god FSH!!  

Misti- you poor soul with the nail!!! 

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Misti Ouch!!!!  Ouch!!!!!  Oh that made me go all squimish reading that you poor thing, that really must have hurt.  Bet it's still sore too.  Enough to bring tears to your eyes just reading that one   xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misit now that sounds painful!!  You take care x xx


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for all the sympathy girls    Foot still throbbing but soaked it in salty water so hopefully won't get infected! Sorry if I made anyone feel squeamish!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Mifi

Hey Mistimop

What have you been up to?!!? Ouch!!!!!   Txt ya tomorrow hun   If still throbbing tomorrow Germoline is good as it has anaesthetic effect although very stinky   Furr babies may not appreciate but you will  

Must go to bed now I will seriously be grumpy when that alarm clock goes off soon     Fur babies already tucked up - Harley given up on waiting for me


----------



## suzie.b

Ouch, Misti - sounds awful.

Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## wizard

Hello everyone    I just wanted to introduce myself, I posted on the 2ww thread in this board but not much else so I send you all a wave as I might be on here a bit more now I've discovered what fantastic women you all are with journeys and experience to share.

I'm 38, obviously single and using donor spern from Denmark.  I've done 4 IUIs with 1 early miscarriage, and think I'm about to make the leap to IVF. 

Just out of interest, how many of you spot before your period comes?  I'm talking pre TTC here, so just when you had ordinary bleeds before all the drugs....  My luteal phase is 13-16 days but I always spot a good 3/4 days before.


----------



## wizard

Ok, just realised I should have posted on the newbie thread.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Wizard post where ever you like hun    This one's good for chit chat though so you're in the right place

Can't really help with your query, still trying to suss out what my normal cycle is after a long time taking the pill    Sometimes I've had spotting and others not so I'm not a lot of help at all really  

Lots of luck with deciding on the leap to IVF  
Jovi x


----------



## katyw

Hi Wizard

I've not posted on here for a while but still look thro.  Im similar to you.. 39 and had 2x IUI in Denmark with Danish sperm and had no joy.  I bought '3' IVF's for the price of 2 in Denmark and am now 7 weeks pregnant on the first IVF.  I've had lots of fertility problems in the past and previous ectopic.  I say 'go for it'!!!!!!!

Cant help you on the spotting, I never have.

Good luck  
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard - last month for the first time ever I did spot before period - which was a pain for me as it mucked up my IVF cycle.... hopefully this month it will have settled down...
mini  x x


----------



## julianne

I'm another one who used viking sperm, lol.  I used Cryos rather than ESB.  Do any of you here share info about their donor?  There isn't that much to go around, and some of us who get lucky must be having half sibs of other FFers that get lucky too.

Has that conversation ever been had here?


----------



## wizard

julianne, I've thought this before too.  I also post on Rainbow Families, a lesbian messageboard and many of us have ESB donors.  

Maya I really liked your position and explanation of the donor situation, I've done something similar with a few acquaintances before now but you gave some more ideas!

katyw congrats and great to hear your story.  miniI hope next month is all go for you x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I've thought that too regarding the donor - how many of us will have half siblings... perhaps its something to think about in the future?

Take care mini x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Wizard and Katyw and Julianne

I used ESB ... and i know there was a short discussion earlier when a lot of women were using donors from ESB about sharing... I think that whilst I am still pregnant, I'm not ready to share just yet...however, the sibling registry will be somewhere I'll link into to see if there are any half siblings out there ... 

Take care
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Maya - I'm with you on this one. Once the child is here, I'd be quite keen to know if there are half siblings out there, and actually it would be quite nice if the parent(s) turned out to be my good single friends  

But I wouldn't want to know until the child was here

And I guess some people may not want to know at all, so any sharing of this sort of info would need to be carefully managed....

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Interesting debate.  I grew up with one sister and two brothers - the latter two have a different father, but our mother brought us all up (on her own) as one family and my sister and I never think of the boys as "half" brothers (and vice versa).  Mum's greatest fear was that should something happen to her, our respective fathers or more likely their families would try and divide us, so she went to great lengths to try and prevent this from happening.  (She can be quite feisty, my mum!  )  However, just to complicate things a little, my father had a daughter through a different relationship, and my step father had two other kids by two other women (clearly no TV in rural NZ during the 60s / 70s  )  We didn't know of one of the half siblings until a few years ago - she is the same age as one of my brothers (my step father was a right piece of mischief  ) We (the four of us) have met two of these three half siblings as adults, and although we find them interesting people with whom we have clear connection, there is no sense of family for us (I'm speaking for my two bros and sis here but am reasonably sure we'd chime in with one voice on this one - quite a novelty!)  

However, when I think of my son, I feel a need to dot the i's and cross the t's, if for no other / better reason than curiosity value when he becomes aware of such things.  He is unlikely to discover much information about the donor (whom I don't consider or identify as the father but the contributor) who provided sperm before the law changes in 2006.  If there was a way to enable him to meet other kids with the same contributor, it would at least give him the opportunity to check out physical resemblance and potentially other genetic inheritance (medical for example).  That's the way I think about things today at least, and I'm sure my thinking will develop in time as my son questions the status quo.  If possible, I would like to share or at least support his journey if he chooses to pursue more information, rather than hinder his progress or passively sit by with the hope that he fails to find what he's looking for.  Not the easiest choice perhaps, but I think it is the right one for us as a family.

A-Mx


----------



## suzie.b

Me, too, definitely.  I keep missing things because they're on other threads.

Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi  - just wanted to say that I can see and agree with the rearing of siblings and how they will be one family ... However, at my age - and not having conceived twins - the likelihood is that my child will be an only child and this makes a difference in connecting with siblings from the same donor...

My sister who I am very close to and has been a great support for me thru tx is also pregnant now and there is about 10 days between us ...so I will hope to build up a close connection between these first cousins... who children get on with is entirely up to them though and this goes for cousins or half siblings so all I would be doing  is facilitating the introduction ... 

Am very worried about my pg sis at the minute tho...she has been hospitalised and they are now deciding if they can safely fit a pacemaker (she's younger than me!) ... I really hope that things work out well there..

Take care
Maya


----------



## julianne

I feel absolutely the same Maya, my family is tiny, I have no aunts no cousins, only one brother who I really can't see ever getting married and having kids, it's just not his thing.

If I get lucky at all, I could be looking at a single child with no Dad in sight.  He or she is bound to yearn for more family, and if I can give it to them then I will.  I've been looking at the donor sibling registry, but it's $50 a year, which right now sounds a bit ouchy, and you have to join before you can browse, so I don't know how much info is actually on there.

Maybe we should start our own registry here?  That way people who want to share donor details and potentially allow the kids to get to know each other can, and those who don't chose to go that route don't have to.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sounds an idea julianne, I know once pregnant and then have baby I would probably like to look into this.  
Mini x


----------



## katyw

Yes I second you Julianne.  I would be interested.

Kx


----------



## Elpida

This is something I've given a lot of thought to. I have three, older half brothers and one 'full' sister but only grew up with my sister (I knew my brothers but they were alot older and never lived with us). I have no cousins, an elderly father and an aunt who I see rarely. My sister who I'm very close to loves miles away and my mother died ten years ago. However my brother have been breeding like mad and I have 9 nieces and nephews in total, who I see to varying degrees - some loads and three are in Australia!

I first thought of conceiving using donor sperm when I was in my early twenties and the donor anonymity bothered me, when the law changed, although I wasn't in a position to seek treatment then, I remember being pleased as I wanted any child I conceived in this way to have the possibility of contact. It wasn't until I met up with others on this board, in Stratford last year, that the sibling contact became apparent. Not only with those from the same sperm, but for those who are egg sharing too. I think this opens up lovely possibilities, having half siblings has always been a source of pride to me, I've enjoyed the relationships, feeling a genetic bond even with those who I don't have a 'close' relationship. 

When I had pre-treatment counseling  we discussed this in length and I think as our children reach adulthood and are able to search various registries, should they wish, it will be these relationships and connections that will be the important ones rather that the donor.

However this is a relationship possibility that I want for any child that I have, not for me as a parent possibly knowing someone else who has a child by the same donor, at this point that makes me nervous, even though I know it's very distinct possibility.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I also come from a small family, 2 half brother much older and had left home when I arrived, my Dad (now deceased) and my Mum. My Dad was an only child, my Mum was one of 4 but 1 aunt died when I was young, and 2 emigrated to Oz in the 60's so I have never met them or their children, so no cousins.  I have only had one grandad (now died) as my other grandparents had died before I was born.

I have no contact with my half brothers, drifted out of contact with the younger (mid 50's!!)one when my mother and him had a disagreement over a new wife, then a few years later fell out with my eldest brother when my father died (my mother is our link) and he was supposed to help me with clearing up of his house when I sold the house, he wanted the furniture as he had just got a new pied a terre flat for work etc which I was happy to give to a home and my mum even paid for the van hire for him and his mate to use (despite him being a Professor at a London university and her a OAP!!) and he changed his mind the night before and said that he wasn't going to help me, so I was left trying to arrange and dispose  of everything in another town, it was such a shame as I had to then pay the men to take good things away when I could have given to chairty etc if I wasn't exchaning/completing etc that day (thank goodness for my donor  and his help). He then told my mother that he resented me and had been jealous of me for 38 yrs, and I can do without extra hassle in my life just by being related, (half siblings like our donor children will be could also mean that if they meet in years like adoption they are jealous of the others for the life that they have had by chance!).  As they say you can choose your friends and not your family, and I believe that I have some very dear friends, who are more than family to me.  

So basically I am an only child, and the counselling woman has a field day with this, and describes how  I have created a 'family network' of my own etc. 

The florist has just arrived (total surprise to me in my old pjs after noon on a sat am) with a bouquet of white roses from the boys (with the names that we joke that if I had twin boys we would call them! or if they had a pair of dogs I say should call them and have coats embriodered on them! - a mixture of their names!!) made me laugh as well.

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou- maybe one day if we have a happy ending though ie: a  bouncing baby!

The counsellor is a Freudian psychotherapist (transpired later) recommended to me by ARGC but I could see myself sitting in her front room 'reflecting and doing breathing exercises' in 20 yrs time, so I think (but how   ) I might say I want a break for a bit after all she is not cheap and I think that I have got over the need to see her.

L x


----------



## Maya7

JJ1 - When you write the book and it then goes to film, who will play 'the boys?' ... 

Maya


----------



## suzie.b

JJ1, I too think it's fab that you've created your own family network.  And what's wrong with that?

Suzie
xxx


----------



## muddypaws

I agree!

Hope your therapist is nice but the problem with Freud is that he was a bit of a woman/mother blamer. The whole oedipus thing too was a bit of a misunderstanding I reckon...other analysts of the day had a bit of an issue with it. Still, what's new...we women do tend to get blamed for all men's failings too! 

Muddy


----------



## Betty-Boo

That's interesting to  read JJ - have got my first appointment with the psychologist coming up - believe she specialises in CBT - bit wary - but not ashamed to say that talk therapy is just what I need.
Take care
Mini x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini I had some CBT a while back, the concept is there and it made me so much more aware ..... think it was the talking through things that helped me more in the long run.  Counselling helped me a lot a few years ago, and I went back for a 'quick fix' the end of last year when I was struggling, I wouldn't hesitate to do it again when I have my moments.  I am a fan  

Take care
Jovi x


----------



## suzie.b

I'm trained in hypno-CBT so I'm a huge fan too.  Not very keen on freudian stuff tho.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## julianne

DCN?  Not familiar with them.


----------



## Roo67

Donor conception network.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suzie - I'll come and see you then!!!  At least you'll understand - saying that lady I saw this morning was brilliant...
mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Glad appt wen well Mini 


R x


----------



## Damelottie

Glad it felt positive Mini  . I used to love coming out of my appointments feeling just a little bit more positive every day. Very nice


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you - was hard going - lots of family issues from past etc - but I did have a good cry after then felt much better!

Rose - how did the foot patches go?
Mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity I see you have  'researcher' tag- what does this mean?
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Not exactly sure yet JJ  

Was asked if I would lend my professional expertise (I've worked in market research for the past 14 years) to the site.....will find out more about what this entails next week, but basically helping to make the site better for all of us by understanding what could be improved etc

So expect me to be firing questions at you all at some stage  maybe we could hold a bit of a focus group at our next single girls get together  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

congrats on your Researcher Badge suity 


R xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations suity!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hope everyone is ok.

Had my scan today to check on cyst - damn thing is still there    The consultant wasn't there so the nurse spoke to them and called me tonight, they want to do surgery to remove it.  They think it is borderline (I heard the nurse say this as she had to phone the doc & spied it in my file  ), I told the nurse how worried I'd been and when she called she said the consultant had looked at all my results and it needs to come out but didn't think it was anything sinister.  When I was with the nurse she said that only one of the tumor markers was high, the rest were within normal.  I'm assuming borderline is similar to when I had a positive smear result and had to have treatment for that to remove the bad bits and rid the risk of it becoming C.  They have written to my GP about it, I saw her reading through the letter to see what she was scanning but I haven't been sent a copy and could only manage to read two lines of it upside down before she closed the file  

Not sure if I'm ok or worried sick. Flitting between both maybe.  And feeling very attached to my poor ovary - I don't want to lose it.  But as the nurse said even if I do I will still have one that is up to the job (I flipping well hope so!).  She thought there may be fluid in the tube too but couldn't be sure about that or ovary as the cyst is blocking the view.  She said it's no wonder I'm in pain - the scan hurt more this time, infact it hurt more than hycosy did!  They must have been bloody good painkillers I took for hycosy or am a bit more tender with AF due - which is late - I am never late! 

I am back to see consultant Thursday and lapo thingy the following week.  Will probably get a bit more information about what and why next week when I see the consultant.

There is a smaller one on my right ovary too    But I'll be damned if I'm letting them mess with that one aswell    Think it's 2cm but will question that a bit more next week.

So glad it's the weekend and some well needed time out!  This has turned into a long me post so I apologise, not been able to discuss this with anyone really so thanks for being here everyone  

Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jovi -  

Sorry you're having to go through this hun. Hope you get more clarity from the consultant soon....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, sorry that the damn thing is still there    . Hope that the consultant can give you a better idea of what is going on when you see him next week    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Jovi you having a rollercoaster time I really hope that they can reassure you next week.  Take care hun.
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi, sorry to hear that the cyst is still causing you grief.      Hope that it can be taken away ASAP and let you get back on track - and pain free.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

hello researcher Suity, look forward to lots of probing research questions coming our way soon  

jovi - sorry to hear its all been very stressful.  Hope you get a clear picture soon of what to do.  big     Hope you have nice weekend planned.

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, I've just set up a poll to see where we are all at:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178774.0

Please check it out and vote when you get a chance.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - sorry that you need surgery to remove your cyst - I had to have one removed 2 years ago before i could get started, so if you want to chat about anything just yell.

R x


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - what a horrible time for you. Glad that they are going to sort it all out quickly though. And it's amazing that despite the stressful time you've been having, you are still not smoking! Well done. Lots of   for a quick and easy op that preserves ovary etc. 

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

jovi honey    hope this gets sorted soon for you - you've really been through it all x x x xx x x x


----------



## Elpida

Jovi


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Jovi     . You should ask the GP to show you the letter. Are they likely to remove the ovary then hun - or will you find that out after the lap?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzie.b

Jovi 

Suzie
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Has anyone seen this or use the fertility astrologer? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178941.msg2835877#new

Jovi- I hope that you can get everything sorted with the GP and that it is all ok.

L x


----------



## bingbong

Can't help JJ1, sorry. sounds interesting though.

Just wondered, those of you in London, I want to know where does the cheapest HCG/Hycosy, and figured that someone must know! If I am going to do IUI I suppose that it is probably worth doing?! 

Thanks
Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Not sure where you can just do it off the street...I had my hycosy at LWC and it was £350...or maybe £450...oh my I can't believe I can't remember that!

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had a HSG at the Princess Grace Hosp with a lovely lady Prof Anne Hemmingway (I was referred by Mr Trew at 92 harley street) it was about £500ish. I had no pain, bleeding or any of the horror stories some FFers have I took painkillers before. I was terrified and she was so lovely and the results were back the next day, I would recommend her.
L x


----------



## muddypaws

coco, if you go into the technical help area, tony has put a couple of links to picture resizing download programmes and suggests the size that the picture should be. I did this after getting the same problem and it worked.

muddy


----------



## muddypaws

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174326.0

coco, link to the thread..

Muddy


----------



## bingbong

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has used Bourn Hall? From what I hear they are good but I wonder how they are with us singles? I know that they treat us, but wondered if anyone had any experience.

Thanks
Bingbong x


----------



## Annaleah

Hi Bingbong, I'm at Bourn and would recommend them highly - consultants are very thorough and nursing staff are amazing.  They're are always very generous with their time and always happy to answer my endless questions. I have loads of info about their stats, tx protocols, and pricing if you want to PM me. 

I think I spotted you live in north London?  Have you considered looking into Essex & Herts (formerly Holly House) which is now based in Cheshunt.  My mum's little sister is a theatre nurse there and I know she has said to me in the past one of her cons has av good reputation. 
Annaleahxx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Coco,
Tribunal done but no result yet...however, events at work have overtaken this and I am feeling really let down by them...feel that I've had enough of fighting for my dignity and would probably be throwing the towel in if I wasn't going on maternity leave. You apparently get nothing in return for loyalty and hardwork these days....apart from bled dry of all you have to give that is!

Glad the resizing worked.

Muddy


----------



## indekiwi

Muddy, so sorry to hear work issues are still bringing you down.    That marvellous scan picture (don't think I've seen a better one!) hopefully provides you with a constant reminder of what's really important at present, a happy and healthy mum and bump.    Hope you manage to sail through the weeks leading up to maternity leave and post birth, have the opportunity to assess how you want to proceed with work related stuff.    

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Muddy    sorry you've been having a tough time at work, roll on maternity leave.

JJ1 how are you?  Sorry to hear about the recent loss of you colleague, hope the 3 of you are ok.

I've had a lot less stress since my last appointment.  They went through my blood results and only one of the tumor markers was high, the main ones were within normal range.  A lot less worried, just want to get it gone now.  Just waiting for a call with date to go in and get rid of the big bad thing.  Roo thanks for the info.  The consultant has also asked for my tubes to be dye tested again while they are in there- quite impressed with that really as one side was good they didn't seem particularly worried that they couldn't see the other side.  Obviously very happy to have them checked again, the more I know is working the better.  They have said there is a chance I will lose ovary, I hope not but at the end of the day it wouldn't be the end of the world, so long as my other one is up to the job    They have said I should be in within a couple of weeks.

Will post on abroadies but I have contacted Rerofit and have decided to go for a consultation.  I would love to be able to have some tx at my current clinic but it is looking highly unlikely.

Have had an unsettling week, one of my furbabies has had to go to hospital    She is having treatment for hyperthyroidism, she went 24th Feb and won't be home until 20th March    The treatment itself is very safe (does not even need anethsetic) and has a good track record, it's just the isolation time - she's a radioactive kitty!  I miss her sat with me, meowing for food and demanding my attention all the time, she's never far away not one to go out much.  It's been awful deciding what to do with no way of knowing what is best for her.  I'd never forgive myself for making the wrong decision for her.  It's also a 2 1/2 hour journey, not easy with a cat!

Take care all,
Love
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Jovi,

sorry to hear that you have so much going on. Your poor fur baby. That must be so hard, and it must feel very strange at home without her. Poor little thing, but hopefully the treatment will work and she will come home and be well and happy.

I hope that you get your appt soon for the cyst. It's good that they will check your tubes too. Great news about the consult at Repro too! 

And all this and you are still not smoking!  

bingbong x


----------



## Annaleah

Jovi - so sorry to hear about your furbaby.  I hate in when mine are unwell.  Hope the treatment goes well and the separation is ok. 

completely not related to anything but didn't know where to post .....

Had to go for scan yest as things still not quite right (looks like I have kidney infection instead of what they thought) but all inside bits look good after m/c.....just about to ovulate 2 lead follies one on each side 15 and 18mm and lining 9mm....(which is lovely news after all that's happened recently) all this good stuff with no stims and no wrigglies in sight.  
So I'm wandering across the hospital back to my office when this gorgeous guy walks out of a ward on crutches.  I could take him down me thinks...he makes eyes at me, I at him....and then I notice that he is attached to a chain.  I think this must be some strange orthopedic device, but sadly no when I looks up he is chained to a prison officer.  aaaahh but my time will come soon I pray, in the meantime i'll keep chanting Winky's nine clean pants mantra...
Annaleah xx


----------



## muddypaws

Hmmm...shame about the guy at the hospital Annaleah....handcuffs and orthopaedic devices best avoided unless into sadomasochistic stuff! Hope your kidney infection clears up soon, they usually do well with antibiotics. 

Jovi, so sorry about all the hassle and treatment needed.   for your ovary...hope op goes well. I know how you feel about furbabies and ops. Mine has a problem with her eye, bit of the cornea has died (eek) and has to be removed...ouch. She needs to go elsewhere for the op also requiring a long drive, never good with a cat! Not to mention the cost as it's not covered by her insurance as any eye condition seems to be considered pre-existing as she had bad eyes when I got her as a rescue cat. Hey ho...more money dropping out of the bank account.  



Muddy


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - cripes you are going through the mill aren't you! So sorry to hear about your puss cat - I couldn't bear to be without any of mine for that long either - hope the treatment is successful and the time flies till you get her home.  Good luck for your op too - hope they don't have to take the ovary    Good you have a plan for tx after that - will help to have that to focus on I'm sure  

Muddy - don't really know what the tribunal thing is about, but hope things get less stressful for you very soon. Sorry to hear about your cat's need for op too - seems wrong it isn't covered on insurance  >:  Hope al lgoes well. ( Great scan pic by the way  

Annaleah - sorry you have been/are unwell, but great news on the follies and lining being so good with no stimms! Loved the stroy of the sexy convict  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Mifi

Suity

HAPPY BIRTHDAY        


HOPE ALL YOUR WISHES COME TRUE!!!          

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (sorry not as clever as the glitter message from Lou)


----------



## Roo67

Have a great day

R x


----------



## Elpida

Happy Birthday Suity - hope you have a lovely day.

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Suity!!
Have a great day x x x x  x x


----------



## Maya7

Happy Birthday Suity!!

   

Is it just me or  is anyone else drooling over the birthday cake Roo sent?!!


----------



## indekiwi

Suity, happy birthday - hope it is the marker for great things in your life!    

Maya, drooling isn't your best look - time to get some cake in honey!  


A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Suity,

     

I hope that you have a lovely day  

Bingbong x


----------



## kylecat

Many Happy Returns Suitcase - Hope you are having a fantastic weekend with your friend! 

  

Love 
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Roo67

Ooohhh does look rather lovely doesn't it  - didn't really notice this morning


----------



## lulumead

hope you've had a lovely day suity...happy birthday.
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, hope you have had a great birthday!
  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥




----------



## RedRose

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SUITY, a fellow Piscean!  Hope you are enjoying your special day.  Now can someone cut that cake and hand it round, please, 
                                          love Rosi.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thank you everyone for the lovely b'day wishes. Spent the day and rest of weekend up in the Peak District with my oldest friend and her family (her daughter is 6 and son 3) - we had a lovely time. Polished off a cake much like the one you posted Roo - with lots of help from the kids of course (had to stop the little boy choosing me the Disney Princess one though - all that sickly pink icing isn't really my thing!!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## some1

Suitcase - so sorry I am late !  Belated Happy Birthday !!!!

Some1

xx


----------



## muddypaws

Belated birthday greetings Suity    ...have been having problems getting on the site....seem to get error messages alot at moment. Glad you had cake and fun!

Muddy x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello!

Hope everyone is ok.  I'm going in to get rid of the cyst on Monday    Very pleased it's sooner rather than having to wait for ages.  I have to call 6am to make sure they still have a bed for me.   they can do it via laparoscopy and I don't need the bigger op.  Been having a few twinges and it really hurts (TMI!) to go the loo.

Went to see GP today - the clinic had written to ask her opinion of me becoming a mum, probably because I put on the paperwork about depression / anxiety, or maybe it's the norm with an NHS referall.  She said she had written back saying that she thinks I will make a good mum   She told me at the end of the day most new mums need some support in the early days, we prob just have to keep an eye out for signs of PND. To be honest I don't think my clinic has many singlies, I must remember to ask next time but when I asked the consultant I first saw he didn't know but think he was filling in for someone on annual leave. 

Oh a few days off work resting, just think how long I can spend on FF  

Annaleah I'm a little behind but your hospital story made me smile.

Take care all,
Jovi xx


----------



## jazzys_mum

Jovi
Good luck with your operation I hopes it all goes okay. I'm really pleased your GP is supporting you that must make you feel so much more postive it's not as though you need their approval but its nice to know they are on your side.
xxxx Jazzys mum


----------



## Roo67

Glad you have a date Jovi - hope it all goes well and glad that they can do it laprascopically - they treid with mine and failed or he didn't have enough time or something.
good news that your GP is supporting you too.

I've had a bit of a   day today, Have felt a bit down for a few days and had a few tears whilst talking about stuff this morning at work, went to Uni this afternoon and was met at my car after lecture by the police some  has thrown a brick through my window. All they nicked was a multiple ciggie adapter and a holder for my ipod - obviously not keen on healthy eating as left behind a alpen light bar.   Can't get window repaired til tomorrow at some point so had to clear out garage to get car in - my back garden resembles steptoes yard !!!! wardrobe and table,, garden pots etc etc

R x


----------



## bingbong

Jovi that's great news!!!   I hope that they can fit you in and that it all goes ok. And fab that your GP is supportive of you too, must be nice to hear that I would think.

Roo, sorry to hear about your   day. Good excuse to clean the garage out, but probably the last thing that you wanted to be doing and your garden doesn't sound like it appreciated it. Why do things like this happen when we are already having a bad day and feeling emotional??   

bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo the b s!  It really pee's me off to hear of things like that happening, all the hassle it has caused you for the sake of what they have taken.  After an already tough day by the sound of things   you know we're all here if you need us  

Bingbong how was your trip? 

Jazzy good to see you posting again

Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi so pleased that you are having your op and starting treatment, and great that you have a supportive GP on your side, you will be a fantastic mummy.

Roo- sorry to hear about the car, just typical they break in and take nothing!!! but cause lots of hassle and grief.

Take care
L x


----------



## lulumead

Jovi, good news about op being scheduled and GP being nice.

Roo - what a nightmare  .

xx


----------



## Elpida

Jovi - great news about the op, sorry that it's uncomfortable at the moment for you.

Roo -  the last thing you need! Hope it gets sorted soon.

E x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, (have pm'd you). Glad that you have a date for the op, hope all goes well  . And it's good to see that you have got the support of your GP.

Roo sorry to hear that some  hole  smashed your car window yesterday . Hope you can get it sorted soon.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - good you have a date - hope they have a bed!

Roo -mindless vandals   Hope you get it all sorted soon  

Misti xx


----------



## madmisti

YiPPEE - I finally got THE email from Stepan. I have been matched for two grade 1 expanding blastocytes!!  I am SOOOooo excited! So looks like I will be having FET in April - my next cycle is due to start on April 4th. Any info on how timing of FET works with your cycle, what drugs etc would be welcome  

Happy Day  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Misti - fantastic news.

Usually start oestrogen on day 1 of cycle, have scan around day 14 ish then start progesterone 5 days before transfer which is usually around day 19.

R x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Roo - that would mean I'll go out about 22nd or 23rd April, if AF plays ball!!

Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good news Misti    xx


----------



## winky77

Hey Mistimop....that's great news.....if I head out in April we might just overlap depending on when you head out....I am working on the basis that I'll be there somewhere between 13th and 21st if I just go ahead with another cycle as soon as poss. 

Jovi.....sending you    for an easy op...

Roo...have they caught the gits yet! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mistimop, great that you have heard from S and now have a plan - good luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Mistimop - have everything crossed for you on this cycle... hopefully it will be the one to turn things around for you!!


Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Mistimop - that's MARVELLOUS news, you must be so bloomin' excited!  Not long to go now!  

Roo, what a complete pain in the rear end.   Hope the karma of the universe comes back and hits the little thugs hard where it hurts in compensation.    In the meantime, I hope the difficult moments of that day have passed now, and that you have lots of lovely events, people and things just in front of you to linger over and savour.     

Jovi, so pleased that you are about to put this whole cyst drama behind you so that you can bring all your focus to bear on what's really important.    Great to hear about a supportive GP for a change.   And no ciggies since forever, how awesome is that?!   

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh, busy here

Roo - so sorry to hear about your car, hope it's fixed now. 

Misti - so exciting! Sending lots of    your way for a successful cycle

Jovi - great news that the cyst is soon to be no more

Bit strange at my end. Just spoke to my sis and she's confirmed that my niece's re-scheduled operation will go ahead on Monday - which is good news because the sooner she gets the implant the better, but of course now I'm worried again for her - she's so little and it's such a big deal to have a hole drilled in her head. And on top of that my brother in law has been diagnosed with a faulty valve in his heart and needs surgery to replace it. A week in hospital followed by up to 3 months recovery at home. No date yet, but they've said it needs to be done sooner rather than later. He's only my age - just seems impossible that he would need heart surgery. Can't imagine how my sister is coping - her voice went a bit wobbly when she told me but otherwise she's being (on the surface at least) incredibly stoic. Next week my niece has her op Monday, my nephew has his gromits put in under general on Thursday, and they'll be waiting for a date for my brother in law's heart surgery - you do begin to wonder if we've somehow offended the gods or something...surely something good will happen soon?

Just feel a bit in shock about it all and not sure how to best be of support, especially as my sis is in north london so I can't exactly just pop round and offer tea and hugs

Sorry, bit of a me post there....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Sorry you are having a tough time on the family front, Suity ... there seems to be a lot of medical intervention going on.  I really hope everything works out well for everyone.  I know how worrying it can be.  My little sister just had a pacemaker fitted being 20 weeks pregnant and I was beside myself ... heart operations are so much more routine nowadays and success rates are very good.  

I hope your little niece has a successful procedure ... its so hard to see children in hospital - I'm sure there will be something nice planned for afterwards ..


Maya


----------



## madmisti

Suitcase - geeze, talk about things happening in threes !  Will be very stressful all round. So sorry to hear about your b-in-l but good that they found the problem and can do something about it. Will be hard while all three are going thru their ops and recovery etc, but all three should also get huge benefits from them, so maybe try and focus on that. I am sure you are being supportive of your sis just by listening and being there for her. Look after yourself too hun - will be thinking of you  

Winky - realised after I posted that in my excitement, I missed out a cycle - next one is actually due 14th March, but have decided to wait for April one to give me time to get organised at work, get drugs, maybe lose some weight . So I may well be out there same time as you, which would be lovely  

Don't think I will sleep tonight - crazy to be this excited I know  , but I am going from having tx with a 10% chance of success, then 4 months with no tx to a tx with 40% chance, so feels like a big jump  

Roo - hope you had better day today hun  

Thanks for good wishes ladies  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo is your car fixed now?  Don't suppose they got the  ?

Suity, sorry you and your family are having a difficult time of it, hope things are feeling better for you all soon  

Roll on Friday - I am so tired d can barely keep my eyes open tonight.

Take care all
Jovi xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, hope that your op has gone well  
Rest up and take care 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Jovi - hope that the operation went OK today, 

Thinking of you

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - hope op went well and you are now home and snuggled up on sofa or better still in bed - look after yourself.

Katie - hope you enjoyed your first day of freedom, no work for the next 6 ? 9? months

R xx


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi, hope the cyst has been consigned to the past as a distant disagreeable memory, and that any pain post op is manageable.  

Kylecat - I suspect maternity leave pre baby will disappear in a whir of social engagements and readying you and the house for a bub.  Enjoy!

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Kylecat - congrats on starting maternity leave - must all be seeming very real now! 

Jovi - hope all went well, and you still have 2 ovaries  ! Get well soon  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Maya7

Jovi - hope the op went well and any discomfort goes quickly..

Kylecat - enjoy your time ... I would happily start mat leave now myself (too optimistic I know!!) ... am making the most of chilling out today for St Patrick's day and counting days until Easter...

Hope everyone else is OK?


Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi honey - how are you??  Thinking of you x x

kylekat - congrats on starting maternity leave... in some ways it seems to have come round so fast!!  Take care x x x

Suity how's your niece?? Hope you and your family are all ok x x 

mini x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks for the well wishes everyone, is nice to be back home.  Had to stay overnight in the end.

Didn't exactly go to plan - there was no cyst!  I had Hydrosalpinx and my tube was very swollen and badly damaged. The ovary is a bit buried (I think, a lot to remember).  Needless to say I am now a tube down    but I still have both ovaries.  Not quite digested it all yet, need to find out a bit more, have follow up appointment in 6 - 8 weeks time to see where we go from here.  The left side is good.

Take care all
Jovi xx


----------



## bingbong

Hi Jovi,

I am pleased that you are ok and home safe   sorry that it didn't go as planned though and that you lost a tube. Good news that the other side is ok! I hope that you look after yourself and recover and get all the answers that you need.  

Suity, hope that your neice is ok.

bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Jovi, great to hear you've still got your ovaries. It sounds like quite something to get through.   
Hope you're feeling ok?

Suity, hope your niece got on ok? 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, glad that you are home and recovering. Sorry that it didn't go as planned and lost a tube, but glad you still have both ovaries    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi - glad to hear you're back home safe and sound.... take care honey - sounds like you've been through the mill.
Mini x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jovi - sorry things didn't go to plan but glad that you're home and OK now....

My niece's op went well, no complications. They don't switch the implant on until the wound has healed etc so we don't know how successfull it's been in that sense, but the surgeon was happy with the op at least. She came home this afternoon, a bit wobbly (ear operations affect your balance) and quite subdued initally, but by bedtime was happily fighting with her brother so things are back to normal  
So we're all very relieved. You don't realise just how worried you have been until things are OK and then it sort of hits you. Goodness knows what my sister must have been feeling....

So that's all good. On a less good note (and in keeping with the luck we seem to be having at the moment), work announced a major series of redundancies today. My extended team is 400 people globally and we need to lose 10% of that - so 40 jobs will definitely go. Now you could say 1 in 10 is not many, but anyone, including me, could be one of those 1's. Very very stressful indeed as now is really not the time to lose my job. Not that there is ever a good time, but you know what I mean....
They will re-structure the team and then announce which roles are no longer needed. It's hard to say how much at risk I am/my role is, but I'd say pretty high risk actually (for a number of reasons I won't bore you with here)
So I'm feeling pretty crap. Have been wanting to cry all day but keeping it together as my niece/family of course more important than work. But now I'm home I fear I will have a sleepless night (and a few more of those over the next few weeks until there is a further announcement) over all this. When are things going to get better I wonder?

Sorry, didn't mean to be all me me me again....but it really does feel like someone or something is conspiring against me right now....

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - glad you are thru the op - shame you had to lose a tube, but better that than an ovary! Hope you recover fast  


Suity - good to hear your niece is thru her op safely  - very stressful for all of you I'm sure    Sorry to hear about news at work - that is very tough. Easy to say try not to worry, but not so easy to put into practise I know. Not much you can actually DO about it though - just got to wait it out. Maybe you could look into other jobs in the meantime so you feel more prepared should the worst happen? And if you are made redundant, hopefully you will get another job very soon, and the lump sum  will come in handy for tx?  Might just be a whole new beginning rather than an ending. Hope this doesn't sound trite and dismissive - it is hard to express yoursefl properly in written word. Sorry won't be there Saturday to give you a hug and lend an ear    Take care hun - you are certainly going throught the mill  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - glad to hear your niece is ok and on the mend.  Crap news about the job... My brother works for the same company... Fingers crossed for you honey x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thanks girls

Misti - I know there is nothing I can do, that makes it worse in a way. If I thought I could affect the outcome by working really hard or something it would be easier. But sitting and waiting for the powers that be to decide where the axe falls is awful. Checked out the redundancy policy and it's dreadful - unless they make special provisions (which we won't know until the actual roles affected are announced) then the official policy is a mere 1 week pay per yr you've been there, which is nothing.....
And jobs are so hard to come by now, especially if you don't want to work in London (which I don't...)

could just do without this on top of everything else at the moment  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Jovi - glad the op is now behind you.  Sorry that one tube has gone but good that you still have both ovaries.  Hope you recover well and heal quickly.

Suity - am so glad the op went well for your niece ... hope the implant works out successfully.  

I can really empathise over the job situation.  I have been fighting to keep mine since I began tx in 2007... I was bullied and harrassed by colleagues in the hope that I would hand over my budget and walk away and now we have been under review and decisions have been made but no-one is telling us anything and we are all living on a thread...This review has been ongoing since before I went to Brno in November... In one sense the longer they delay telling us, the further the redundancy date will be pushed forward ... on the other, morale is at an all time low...and I have been on site here rather than working...and my stress levels are rising daily... in this climate, its not a great time to lose a steady income.  Misty has a point though...if we cannot affect the outcome we have to accept that and see how things pan out.  This goes against the grain for me and patience is not exactly a virtue of mine so I would struggle with that myself.

Try and keep positive though - and eyes peeled for other opportunities that may appear..


Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, glad that your niece's op went well . Sorry to hear that you have had more stress thrown upon you, re your job . Thinking of you...

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi Girls 

Just trying to catch up on all your news as I have been away with the boys for 5-6 days, we had a really nice time.

Jovi   I hope that everything settles down after your op, would you ask your GP/cons if you can still conceive 'naturally' and if he says it is compromised by no tubes would they give you NHS treatment! as they would for a couple, it does seem so unfair that just because we are single that we are discriminated - I'd offer to pay for the vial of sperm! no different if we had a DH stood there to supply it.

Suity I hope that the job situation is ok, lots of my friends have been hanging on a thread where a company annouces redundancies to come and then keeps them all on tenderhooks even longer! all of them  have survived the culls so far, in Ireland my friends complany made everyone take a 10% pay cut and offered vol redundancies, fortunately they got enough staff come forward for it, who thought take the pension now as it stands or it might change. I think they also have to pay you your notice period as well as the 1 week per year of service.

I hope that your niece is recovering ok.

HI to everyone else and good luck to the 2ww's!
L x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - sorry if I made it worse by my comments   - when I said nothing you can do, I meant that worrying about it won't change the outcome. Know it is impossibel NOT to worry, was just trying to offer a bit of perspective.  Hoping and   that your job will be safe hun

Love
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - you didnt make it worse - I know exactly what you mean. Trouble is that even though I know I cant affect the outcome and worrying wont help, I cant seem to stop worrying. I just dont need to lose my job right now - especially as the benefits are good and it will be hard to find a similarly good position in the current climate. But what will be will be - I need to find a way to be a bit more zen about it all! Suitcase x


----------



## madmisti

Hard not to worry Suity - I am worrying for you so can't expect you not to worry!  Hope you can find a place where worry isn't overwhelming though. And of course, hoping and   that your job is safe

Hugs  
Misti x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

Just dropping by to say hello.  I have nothing exciting to tell you all, have been resting, reading, watching tv.  Trying not to give my credit card a battering on-line shopping, I need to save my pennies.  Monday to Wednesday is a bit of a blur really - at the time I thought I was quite 'with it' but now it's not so clear, think the drugs were still in my system afterall   

I read Twilight over the weekend and then watched the film, typically the book was much more gripping.  

My cat is home after over 4 weeks in hospital )  Unfortunately my only would-be visitors can't visit as molly is radioactive so I can't have pg ladies or children around for 3 weeks.  It is great to have her home, although it is looking like the treatment (for hyperthyroid) hasn't worked    I am gutted for her.  It works in 98% of cases!!!  Trust Mollys reaction not to be text-book    We have to have her blood tested again in 10 days.  She only weighs 2.6kg   That said, she is chattering away enjoying her fuss and apart from her weight is not displaying any other sypmtoms at the moment.

Take care all
Jovi x

I am very angry with myself and have to confess I have had some drags of a *** this weekend 
Back on track today!  And staying away from anyone who smokes to avoid temptation!  Really   off with myself, I had to confess to someone!


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi all,  I hope that you are all well.  I am due to have my baseline scan on 1st April and being out of work at the moment I cannot believe how frustrating I am finding the wait to get started.....!  It has become the entire focus of my life but I can't do anything to push it along!

Suitcase, I really do sympathise with you about the job situation.  It is such a stressful time waiting to hear whether they have made their mind up or not.  I went through the same late last year which unfortunately led to me losing my job.  Hang on in there  and try to stay as relaxed as possible (I know it is easy to say)  .

As I have nothing to take my mind off my up and coming tx, I wondered what your experiences were on when stimming starts after the baseline scan and how long it normally lasts?  

Sunny xx


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi,      Having undergone a horrible op and having a poorly Molly, it's not exactly shocking that you might have felt the temptation of little white sticks - and since it was only on the weekend you can now "lapse" back into the nonsmoker you're now very much in the habit of being!    

Sunny, stimming might be for as little as 9 days right up to around 18 days (I've gone from 9 to 15 on different cycles but my donor had a sluggish response and took a few days longer than that).  It really depends on your response and the level of medication.  As for the experience, I've suffered some bruising and localised swelling in the past, particularly with orgalutran, and been a bit more hyper than normal   but otherwise had an easy time of things.  You might want to check out the Single Women's IVF thread or the Abroadie thread as people post throughout their cycle and you can get a sense of difference experiences.

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Jovi

You have had so much stress recently that your lapse is understandable   ... As a smoker for over 20 years I know how hard it is to give up   ... please, please dont think that just because you lapsed that you are now a smoker again... I tried lots of different remedies before succeeding... hypnotherapy worked for me 3 1/2 years ago so if you continue to struggle, its something to consider...

Take care
Maya


----------



## bingbong

Jovi,
I hope that your poor cat is ok and that the bloods show that the tx did work   bet that it is lovely having her home!

Shame about the smoking, but you have been through so much lately and done amazingly well   as said don't let it effect you and get back on the wagon!! Smoking it such a hard one, I haven't smoked for just over 2 years and I still fancy one sometimes!!! You can do it hon, if you did over 70 days once then you can do it again! 



bingbong


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi I hope that you and the kitty are both on the mend. You have been through so much.  Not surprised that you had a little lapse- having never smoked I don't know what it is like to resist the temptation.

I have arranged for my scan on Thurs in fact I have arranged it at 2 places as my Spanish Dr said that she wanted the images emailing to her, Dr Gibb at the Birth Centre can do this, but putting the image on a DVD and they you take that home to email, and fax the reportto the clinic and only charge £80.  92 Harley St were supposed to ring me back as Mr Trew thought that they had the technology but didn't use it and after the last experience and they were receiving black scans their end when they faxed them it is crucial I get it right.

I also got a letter for my smear reminder and as I was off today I rang and they had a cancellation, I didn't want them to think that I was neurotic or the Jade efect- poor soul - I thought at least if it is over and done with I don't have to worry about AF timings and going to Spain, and time off work. 

Anyway the nurse who saw me I knew which was a bit odd, but I thought it is only her job, but she said that the Dr was doing them all today.  I got a Dr who then couldn't find my cervix!! I said that i know it is there as I have IVF 4 times and numerous hysteroscopies and tests.  She tried with 3 speculum, and then did 2 internal exams ot find it, and then rang her colleague who got it first time! It was painful but uncomfortable! Let's hope she didn't create so much trauma that the sample will be insufficient!

l


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 sorry your smear didn't go very smoothly, like you say a good job done and won't interfere with treatment.  Good luck for Thursdays scan - hope everything goes to plan so you can email Spain.  When are you planning to head out again?

Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am going to email them pictures of my lining (unmedicated) every month and if she likes the layers then she will say come over! so who knows I will give it a few months of doing this and see otherwise back to the drawing board!!
L x


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - Hope you are now back on the wagon - we're all allowed a little blip now and again. I still fancy one occasionally and am nearly 3 years down the line. It does get easier with time and the temptation less and less. Y~ou are doing so well, will be into triple figures before you know it.

JJ1 - Sorry that you had such a rough time with your smear, my last one took 2 nurses to find my cervix and 3 attempts to get enough cells, but a new system has been introduced now so that shouldn't be  problem. 
Hope scan gives you the results you need and you are off to Spain again soon. I'm going to B on thursday for a conference - any tips on places to visit.

R xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Lou-Ann!!! Hope you have a lovely day!!  

Love 
Jovi xxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Lou Ann - 

      

Happy birthday!!!  Enjoy your day   - hope you get a cake half as yummy as the one Rose has sent!

Love
Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope it's a good one Lou Ann

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Brithday Lou-Ann        

        
mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for the lovely birthday messages !! 

I'm having a very chilled out day so far. Took car to garage (boring I know - but needed to be done!). Had cooked breakfast at my sister's (her b'day too), have pottered around a bit this afternoon, will be going to collect my nieces from school shortly, then it's back round to my sister's this evening for a chinese takeaway, maybe a glass of vino and a few Abba songs belted out on singstar  

Hope everyone else has had a good day 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday lou-ann...sounds like a lovely day.  xx


----------



## Sima

Happy Birthday Lou Ann.  Sounds like you are having a lovely day.  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Maya7

Hey Lou Ann - just being nosey ... do you have a twin or a sister who has the same birthday?

Maya


----------



## wizard

Happy Birthday Lou-Ann, sounds like a lovely day and I hope you have an evening to match xx


----------



## Roo67

Hope you are having a lovely birthday Lou-ann. enjoy the ****** and vino.

Is your sister a twin ?? My brother 's birthday is the day after mine (2 yrs earlier)

r x


----------



## winky77

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOUANN!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou Ann I hope that you have a great birthday


----------



## kylecat

Hope you've had a great day Lou ann!  

Kylecat
xxx


----------



## Footsteps

Happy Birthday Lou-Ann!   Hope you have had a great day!

Footsteps x


----------



## indekiwi

Better late than never.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOU-ANN!!!!!
 

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi All, 

Thanks for all the birthday messages, (I really must learn how to do those glittery pics  ). I had a lovely day, didn't do anything too special, but it was a chilled day. The chinese and glass of vino went down very well, but we didn't we saved the neighbours the torture of us singing . Making the most of it, I have today off work aswell  

My sister is my twin, she is 3 minutes older than me  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Oh Lou-Ann - so sorry I missed your birthday    Glad you had a lovely day though    Are you and your sister identical?

Roo - what did your parents have to celebrate 9 months before your birthday that you and your brother were conceived at same time of year?   

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Christmas !!! Lol


----------



## madmisti

Ah - that explains it. They obviously LOVE Christmas


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, my sister and I are not identical, we are like chalk and cheese in looks and personality!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Lou-Ann - think probably best that way - must be quite weird to be an identical  

Misti xx


----------



## suzie.b

Maybe Roo's parents DON'T like Christmas and would rather be doing something else .

Lou-Ann, hope your birthday went well.  Sorry to have missed it.  Doing nothing can be a luxury, well it sounds good to me .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## madmisti

Suzie - Meredith looks impossibly sweet in that picture    Can't belive she is over 4 months old already. Hoe you are getting some sleep and enjoying every minute  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## suzie.b

Thanks, Misti.  Meredith is looking a lot sweeter than she acts at the moment but, as she has been so good so far, everyone thinks I'm being quite picky about her behaviour and they still think she's very good.  She is very smiley for me and my mum, I have to say, but not for my sister or friends.  Funnily, I take her to the village drop in where she gets passed around like a parcel and she is as good as gold so maybe my friends and sister keep nipping her or something  .  She even cried for Roo when Roo was being very nice to her .

Whoops, accidentally posted without sending everybody my love.

love
Suzie
xxx


----------



## Roo67

And I can promise I didn't nip her  she's far too cute


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suzie, M is such a cutie, you must be so proud of her 

Jovi, how was your first day back at work? Hope it went okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Suzie - well, she obviously has a mind of her own    Better get used to her not always behaving as you would hope - you have a lifetime of that ahead of you   Can't imagine anyone nipping her as she is so adorable - maybe she is just picky ( sorry Roo  )

Jovi -  hope you are fully recovered and going back to work wasn't too traumatic!

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## suzie.b

Everyone (well almost everyone) at the village drop in is over 70 - perhaps she only likes old people - that means you are just too young, Roo.  That's better than her being picky isn't it, Roo?  LOL.

Jovi, I'm sure that going back to work is traumatic whether you're feeling well or not, especially after not being there for a while.  I'm dreading it.  Hope you get used to it quickly .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## madmisti

Well, AF and drugs both arrived today - good timing! So have lining scan booked for 20th, fly out to Brno on 24th, FET 25th and fly home 26th. Dead excited now it is actually happening    

Just need to lose about 5 stone in the next couple of weeks   

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## Maya7

So glad to hear you are well on track, Misti... everything to plan!  Have you the spare room sorted and ready?  

Lots of   for the next bit


Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti brilliant news for you honey!!!  Not long now x x


----------



## indekiwi

Misti - excellent news all round - hope the spare room is going to get some small person usage towards the end of the year!

Coco - stop being so popular - your inbox is full m'dear!

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti, have posted on the other thread too. Glad that you are all set to go, not long to wait now  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Thank you girls!  Yes, spare room is finished - just needs a baby to finish it off nicely  

How you doing Maya? You must have quite a bump by now    Definitely going for the honeybush tea again this visit!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thank you ladies.  

Hope everyone is having a good week.

Work isn't going too bad ..... I give it till the end of the week and I'll be wishing I was back at home under the duvet!  I think I need to see a nurse at GP's - the stitches should have gone in 10-14 days, it's day 23 and they are showing no signs of disappearing and one of the wounds is starting to look a bit not so good.  I think being clothed is playing havoc with stitches, but can't really go commando at work   or turn up in my jarmies    Hopefully it's just that and not that it isn't healing properly.  Getting a few twinges here and there and AF like pains ..... in hindsight should have probably taken this week off but   I needed people.  Not had much company, a friend wanted to come over who is on maternity leave but because my cat is radioactive following her treatment she couldn't, I can't have children or pg ladies here    

Rose the room is ready .... AF is here .... drugs are here .... must be your turn    

Suzie I really could be a lady of leisure ..... the last 3 weeks would have been wonderful if I could have done things ..... I didn't miss work I was just soooooo bored.

Love 
Jovi xxx


----------



## Elpida

Misti - great news!

Jovi - sorry your wounds are giving you trouble, hope they heal soon 

E x


----------



## suzie.b

Misti, you must be so excited.  And nervous.  Sending  to you.

Jovi, hope the stitches come away soon.  Mine didn't come away for weeks and weeks but eventually dissolved slowly (very slowly ).  How long will your cat be radioactive for?  How will you know when it has stopped?  I keep imagining you with one of those things that clicks - is it a geigercounter? - and testing your cat each day .

Meredith has decided that she loves her oldest cousin.  I have a wonderful video of Meredith making noises and my niece putting her hand on her mouth so that they are doing a red indian war howl - not sure how to describe this but I remember doing it when I was a kid.  Meredith thought it was really good and did it for hours.  My niece loved it too, and rang up today to offer to babysit .  I was gobsmacked as yesterday was only about the third time they've met.  Just goes to show something, but I'm just not sure what .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Oh, and my niece has been round here again tonight .   to Meredith for taming the teenager .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - think you meant me with the whole room, AF, drugs scenario! Thank you  

Suzie - that is really sweet that Meredith has had such a positive effect on your niece    and you can never have too many babysitters to choose from I'm sure!

I am guessing that Jovi will know her cat is no longer radiocative when she stops glowing in the dark  

Jovi - not surprised you were going a bit stir crazy stuck at home and not able to have many visitors    Sure novelty of work will wear off pretty quick though! Hope you get stitches sorted and wound heals up ok

Must go to bed - it is nearly 1.30 am! think there  will soon be FFA ( Fertilty Friends Anonymous) meetings around the country for us addicts  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, sorry that you are having a few probs with the stitches/wound not healing  . Hope that you get it sorted and are back to your old self soon 

Suzie, great that your niece gets on so well with Meredith and has offered to babysit 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi have you seen your practice nurse about your sutures yet? So sorry to hear that you and your cat are unwell and housebound together.  You are still doing so well with your no smoking nearly hit the 100 you should be so proud and with so much stress going on!!

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hi Ladies,

JJ1 I made an appointment for next Friday but they called me back and have asked me to go in tomorrow to have them out - sure I'll be more comfortable without them    I have to confess .... she says whispering so everyone doesn't hear   I have been having a few drags of ciggies but have now got one of those inhalor things to get me back on track ....  I am not going to let a blip wipe out the hard work ..... I still done lots of days without them so am not going to put my ticker back to the beginning    I really wish I hadn't done it but can't change it so trying not to give myself too much of a hard time .... it was down to boredom mainly .... if I had the routine of work etc it wouldn't have even entered my head.  But .... has only been a few drags here and there .... I need to nip it in the bud now though!  It will be easier now I am back at work and now the op is out of the way can get back into baby mode .... it's like my life stopped for 3 weeks and now I'm back  

Misti -   what am I like!  My poor little brain    Molly will be uncontaminated this weekend!    Think you might be onto something there with FFA - I can't go a day without coming on here!

Suzie M is such a little cutie I bet your neice can't wait to babysit, and it doesn't hurt to have a few babysitters lined up! Give M a hug from me  

Hope you're having a good week Lou-Ann - I'll catch up on PM 2m x

Love to all
Jovi xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Jovi, don't worry about the odd cigarette - it's better to think that you've gone this long without PROPERLY smoking rather than zeroing yourself again.  And I'm sure you deserve praise for not just giving in.  Well done.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Bless you, thanks Suzie xxx


----------



## Roo67

I agree Jovi - as long as you know that it was only a few drags and you are still a non smoker. I never dared to do that though as scared that if I have one drag that would be it.

I would just go and stand with smokers and have a really big inhale - 3 years on and I still do it occasionally  

FFA - you can't go a day without logging in on - I can hardly go an hour if am at home !!


R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo me too, until my blip I was an occassional passive smoker    Can't wait till I get to the 3 year mark .... I know this is the time I will quit!

FFA - if I'm at home, my computer is nearly always on - I really should get out more    Always have an FF tab open!  You girls keep me company    I come home at lunchtime most days and if we're waiting for news I have to have a quick check!

Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - I think you can forgive yourself the odd drag here and there - you have had a tough time of it lately and most would have cracked! Hope stitches get sorted out and wound heals nicely  

Seems like I definitely need to start an FFA movement. Unlike NA or AA, you wouldn't have to give up completely though  - just restrict yourself to no more than an hour a day  

Love to al my fellow addicts
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, don't beat yourself up about having a few drags, I am surprised you didn't start smoking again a while ago with all the stress you've had. Well done for getting this far   x

Misti, what time zone are you in  . You always seem to post in the early hours of the morning 

Hope everyone is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Lou-Ann  - I am in my own time zone on my own planet    I am a real night owl - will have to change if baby ever comes along  

Love
Misti x


----------



## Lou-Ann

misti, do you not mean 'when' baby comes along 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Lou-Ann -yes, should have said when - PMA and all that    Thanks for reminder  

M xx


----------



## Elpida

Not sure where to post this as it's completely unrelated - I'm off to Yorkshire next week for a few days on my own and wondered if anyone had any tips on places to go or things to do. I'm staying pretty much in the centre of the triangle created by York, Pickering and Thirsk (if that means anything to anyone). I'm not interested in looking round gardens or buildings, I really just want a few ideas of little towns or villages that I could head off to with a book to find a tea room to settle in to people watch for a few hours. 

Thanks

E x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Es, sorry I can't help with any tips, but hope you have a relaxing time 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

I'll have a think and let you know 

r x


----------



## suzie.b

Roo and I went to Thornton le Dale one day.  I've been a couple of times, and it's got a couple of teashops and a shop selling chocolate .  Lastingham has a good pub for lunches.  Helmsley is nice - some of the pubs have lovely beer gardens if it's nice weather, and has a beautiful ruined abbey with atmosphere nearby.  There's a forest near Stockton on the Forest and you can go on several marked walks which are really nice.  There's a cafe there in a building that's run purely on green energy (not that you can see anything re the energy but I like the thought of it ), and several shops such as craft shops.  Heading a little further north, Castleton is a nice small village.  The pubs in North Yorkshire are great, particularly if you're looking for a good meal.  Apart from that, it's the seaside towns.  That's all I can think of at the moment.  Hope you have a wonderful time.

love
Suzie
xxx


----------



## madmisti

suzie.b said:


> and has a beautiful ruined abbey with atmosphere nearby


Always useful when a ruined abbey has an atmosphere in the vicinity 

Hope you have a lovely time Esperanza - and that the sunshine returns 

Misti xx


----------



## Elpida

Thanks for the tips  - I"ve made a note. I've already got Betty's down (and been on the website to look at their menu   )

E x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi Ladies,

I told my brother and his girlfriend yesterday about my tx.  She was lovely and understood completely but I got such a negative reaction from my brother that it brought me to tears.  It was such a shock.  I have only told a few friends about my tx and all of them female so far and they have all been really understanding and supportive about it.  My brothers reaction has left me feeling really low and alone.  

Has anyone else had any bad reactions.  How do you pull yourself together and keep on going?

Sunny xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sunny so sorry that your brother reacted negatively, what did he say/do?  There are some on here who have had adverse reactions from family members.  What I would say as someone the same age as you, that if you don't do it now you can't start in 10 years time and I know that I would have a life full of regret, it is your life and you have to live it as you want, with or without others approval - there is no guarantee that it will work, I ahve been around the block too many times with this IVF business to know that but at least I can say that I tried and gave it everything I have got and not if only.  

Like they say you only the regret the things you didn't do not the things that you did.  Why should he not want you to have your family and be happy?  I guess most (some do) men cannot understand  what we feel as much as us, and also a man in a relationship couldn't comprehend. Can you tell him how upset he made you feel?

Take care when you have your baby it will be a different story as I am sure most of the FF girls with their babies will vouch for.

L x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Thanks JJ.  He had a real problem with donor sperm and the child not having a father.  There was lots of uncomfortable silences and he asked why I had told him.  Not a pleasant experience..... I couldn't help but cry whilst I was with him, so he knows I was really upset.  I was really surprised that he did not understand - he is normally very sensitive.

I only wish that I started this process earlier - but hindsight is an easy thing.  Good luck with your journey JJ  

Sunny xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sunny,

So sorry your brother was not supportive when you told him - probably came as a bit of a shock to him though, so give him some time (and perhaps his girlfriend can help him to better understand too)....

I've had mostly very positive responses to people I've told. Only one couple who are quite traditional and quite religious and when we had a general conversation about single mothers by choice (came up in conversation I can't remember why - I haven't told them I'm having tx) they said they felt it was irresponsible to bring a child into the world without a father and that all children had the right to two parents. I just smiled and said that they were entitled to their opinion - and decided I def wouldn't tell them what I was doing. 

Way I see it, plenty of children don't grow up with two parents (for whatever reason, divorce, death etc) and although my child (fingers crossed the tx works eventually) may not start out with a father, who knows what may happen along the way. And in the meantime, I have plenty of male friends, uncle, brother in law etc to be there as male role models. 

As JJ says, it is ultimately your life and your happiness at stake here. If your brother loves you, which I'm sure he does, he'll come to understand why you are doing this and I'm sure once your baby comes along, he'll love his niece or nephew very much. 
In the meantime, stay positive, I'm sure things will improve once your brother is over the surprise of the news,

Good luck and take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Sunny - it's all been said by others but just wanted to add that I think men find it harder for many reasons - one being that subconsciously they feel threatened by the idea as they feel it negates their role and value    Your brother may come round but even if he doesn't, as long as YOU feel comfortable with your decision and have thought through the repercussions for your child ( which I am sure we all have) then it doesn't matter what others think/feel. Of course it is sad when someone you care about disagrees or disapproves but you will get plenty of support from others . As single mothers, we are going to have to face a lot of negativity - particularly as it is by choice - and it will be important we are strong enough to deal with this for the child's sake so they don't ever feel ashamed etc. Negative reactions before the child is here can help us prepare for that  

Take care hun, and wishing you success on your journey  

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Jovi  



Take care mini x x


----------



## Elpida

Happy Birthday Jovi - hope you have a great day

E x


----------



## wizard

Happy birthday Jovi, enjoy


----------



## Sima

Happy Birthday Jovi   Have a lovely day.

Sunny - sorry to hear your brother gave you such a hard time.  I know it must have been upsetting to hear what he had to say but please remember that that is just one person's opinion and hopefully it is an opinion which will change with time.  In my experience I have had much more positive experiences than negative and I hope this reflects society as a whole (may be I am just being naive).  Anyway stay true to what you want to do.  As JJ said time is really not on our side so please do not let your brother's comments put you off achieving your dream.  Let's hope his girlfriend will work on him for you.


----------



## sunnygirl1

Happy Birthday Jovi!!! Enjoy your day 

Thanks ladies for all of your support.  This is a tremendous website and such a support for this emotional process.  I am sure that my brother will come round in time.  He is probably just mulling over all of the information.  I guess if you haven't had any experience of IVF, infertility or disappointment in not having a baby then it is not something that you apply any thought to.  In the meantime, I would love to be a fly on the wall listening to the grief that his girlfriend is giving him!   

Sunny xx


----------



## indekiwi

Jovi, have a tremendous day today!!! 
   

Sunny, if your brother doesn't come around beforehand, he may well do once he has a nephew or niece to look out for.  

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sunny   am sure he will come round - mine didn't show any emotion one way or other when I told him.... It'll all come good   mini x


----------



## indekiwi

Quick message for Coco - your inbox is full - pls make space for a wee missive from me!  

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Have a lovely day

r x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, Happy Birthday hun . Hope you have had a really nice day 
  

Sunny, sorry that you had a negative reaction from your brother . Hopefully in time he will come round  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Happy Birthday Jovi   Hope you are having a lovely day

Love
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Have a great day Jovi
L x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday Jovi    
hope you have had nice day.
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thank you all so much for the lovely birthday messages  

Just got back from a lovely dinner, was at work today and didn't have plans but my brother and his gf took me and mum for dinner, a lovely surprise and lots of laughter, had a really good time.

Sunny   I have similar reactions from my family so am just telling myself it will be totally different once I have my little one. I try not to talk about it too much but I struggle to keep my mouth shut   We spend so long thinking this over it is normal to us ..... I expected a supportive & excited reaction but everyone thought I had just gone mad   and was about to ruin my life.  Hopefully your brother just needs time to think it through, don't worry too much about his initial reaction, we're not doing this the conventional route and it is a lot for others to take in.

Love & hugs to all
Jovi xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou a great photo of your little man!! so cute
L x


----------



## Roo67

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192495.0

Lady Lottie is 40 tomorow - so follow this link


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I know that some of you are into reading books one of my London FFers recommended this site 
www.readitswapit.co.uk , another FFer from the group is setting up a book club, but I don't read quick enough and like 'trashy beach novels' as I call them!!
L x

/links


----------



## some1

Hello

I've got a request for you ladies from/familiar with London on behalf of my parents.  They are going to see Les Mis in July and would like to make a weekend of it and stay overnight.  Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced hotel fairly close to Soho ?  Or is that asking for the impossible?!

Some1

xx


----------



## julianne

Try the hotel club website, I found them to be great value.


----------



## Elpida

Does anyone know if you have to declare IVF treatment when renewing travel insurance?

E


----------



## suitcase of dreams

E,

You are not obliged to, but if you try to claim anything related to it and you have not declared it, they will not pay out

That said, am pretty sure they won't pay out for anything associated with IVF anyway - so if you have complications arising from IVF you will not be covered by the health insurance part (at least this seems to be the case with most policies - best to ring and ask if you are not sure)
eg when I went to Reprofit for IVF, I was covered for loss of luggage, flight cancellations, getting run over by a bus etc. But if I had had a problem whilst at the clinic which resulted in a need to be hospitalised or flown home (eg bad reaction to GA, damage caused at egg collection or something) I would not have been covered for that because teh policy does not cover IVF tx abroad

Does this help? You are not having tx abroad so I see no reason to declare IVF tx to your travel insurance co - there is no reason why you would need to make any sort of claim related to the IVF right? It's not like having a heart condition where you may need to claim for cancelled holiday if you had a heart attack or something....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida

Suity - thanks x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

re travel insurance it has been discussed on peer support but I don't think anyone had managed to get medical cover for IVF
L x


----------



## Elpida

Thanks JJ, I don't want to be covered but I never know with insurance if you don't mention something and then make an unrelated claim whether holding back about IVF would invalidate the whole thing. I called and was told just wouldn't be covered for it which is what I assumed.

E


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

i was worried if I became unwell in Spain whilst having a private medical procedure
L x


----------



## Elpida

JJ - wouldn't we be covered as we're in Europe - my brain hasn't quite engaged yet but I have a card that shows that I'm resident in the EU and would get free treatment (I want to say E45 card, but I know it's not that   ) So we wouldn't have to reply on private travel insurance for any health related costs.

E


----------



## julianne

I don't think that covers us either.  It's a risk doing it, but it's not like you're having plastic surgery or anything where the risks are huge that you might have a complication.  My freaking insurance company wouldn't even pay up for cancelled flights when I got caught up in the feb snowstorm   Never use Insure&Go that's all I can say... we're around £500 poorer for that.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Bingbong - have a great day
    

Big hugs mini x x


----------



## indekiwi

BING BONG, HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY!!!!! 
  

A-Mx


----------



## some1

Happy Birthday Bingbong !!   

Hope you have a great day!

Some1

xx


----------



## Maya7

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BING BONG!! 

       

ENJOY YOUR DAY!!!



Maya


----------



## bingbong

Awwww, guys! I am so touched!! Came on here for a little nosey and did not expect birthday wishes. You have really made me smile    

I'm having a lovely day, just wish that the sun was out!!!



Bingbong xx


----------



## Damelottie

​
*BINGBONG XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*​


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday BingBong!

Hope you have a fab day hun xxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Happy Birthday Bingbong, I hope that you are having a lovely day and that the sun is shining brightly for you

Sunny xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bit late as have been out cheering my brother in law on in his 10k race today - but HAPPY BIRTHDAY BONG BONG!!


----------



## lulumead

happy happy birthday bingbong...hope you have had a lovely day and have been very spoilt.x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday BingBong!! Hope you've had a nice relaxing day 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wishing you a Happy Birthday Bingbon- hope that you had a loevly day

L x


----------



## Roo67

Hope you had a lovely day Bingbong - you should have been 'up North' sun was out most of the day !!

r x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks so much everyone for your lovely birthday wishes, it really has meant a lot to me!!! I had a lovely day, even better once the sun came out!!!!  



Bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Belated Happy Birthday Bingbong.  I am glad to hear you had a lovely day.  Enjoy the last couple of hours of it.


----------



## Roo67

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INDEKIWI

Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Inde!!!!            

Have a great day!
Take care big hugs mini x x


----------



## Maya7

Inde - Have a Happy Birthday and a lovely day doing whatever makes you happy  

Haven't been able to locate any cake for you but not sure you will have any room left after Rose's lovely one ..

Enjoy  
Maya


----------



## Sima

Happy Birthday Inde.  Have a lovely day.


----------



## sunnygirl1

Happy Birthday Inde    

I hope you are having a lovely day

Sunny xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INDE

Hope you are having a lovely day - didn't realise earlier when I replied to your PM that it was your birthday - or would have mentioned it!

Enjoy 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Inde, hope that you have had a great day.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

​
*Many Happy Returns Inde xxxxx*​


----------



## Elpida

Inde - hope you've had a lovely day  

E x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Inde!  Hope you've had a lovely day

Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies,

I have managed to get an earlier appointment with my consultant, seeing him on Saturday!  Haven't been feeling too good lately but this news has cheered me up    at least I'll know what my options are and can get a bit of a plan in place.  I don't know where to post half the time, hopefully by Saturday I'll know if I'm an IUI or IVF girl    And I have the final session with clinic counsellor on Monday afternooon.  I am pretty much set to go I think   Need to remember to ask about epilepsy, apart from the birth defect risk from medication I didn't realise all the other potentional complications.  I am not far from being off medication completely have been reducing over the last few months, a little worrying to be honest.  I have been trying to weigh up if I continue medication vs taking none, I just don't know but will figure it out.

Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay!!!  Jovi thank god for that ...       for your Appointment x x


----------



## Damelottie

Jovi - could you get an appt with the 'epilepsy consultant' - sorry, no idea what speciality that would be   . You certaintly won't be the first person with that ttc and they might have the answers


----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday Inde    I hope that you had a lovely day  

Jovi, great news about the appointment!!! And I agree with LL, whoever you see about epilepsy should be able to help with the meds, they will know the implications with ttc.



Bingbong xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde Hope that you had a lovely brithday, I am sure that your LO will have given you a big hug



Don't neurologists deal with epilepsy

L x


----------



## lulumead

happy happy birthday inde...hope you have had a lovely lovely day.  
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Many thanks everyone for all your lovely birthday wishes - it's such a warm feeling to realise that people are thinking of you, and even take a few seconds out of their busy days to write something wonderful.    Little man wasn't sure of what was going on but gave me a hug and kiss anyway.   I spent my day in the company of friends, one taking me to lunch, the other cooking me dinner.  

I also got a wonderful birthday present in that the past few weeks have seen an anxious wait over whether or not I could use the sibling sperm I bought some years ago at my new clinic...which culminated in a "yes we can" yesterday.  I won't say too much on a public forum about what happened, but it appears that an error was made in the past (not by me on this occasion - phew!) which threatened my right to use sibling sperm. To say that I'm one happy camper right now is a complete understatement!    So I'm on the same path as Suity at the moment with counselling and review committee to navigate in the next few weeks and then roll on a likely egg donor.    

Anyway, sorry about the "me" post - I've been in such a limbo these past few weeks and it's great to regain some control over the process and have good news to share.    Have a lovely day everyone - hoping the sun is going to stay out for all of us.

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

That's great news Inde!!!!! You must be so relieved and I hope that things progress quickly from now on  

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde, glad you had a good birthday, and what a great present too. Hope that you are able to get going soon  

Jovi, great that you managed to get an earlier appointment . Hope that it all goes well and you can put a plan in place. Good luck for your counselling session on Monday too 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Inde - am delighted for you and for the soon to be new addition to your family that you resolved the donor sperm issue...it can add to the bond between siblings ... hope things develop well for you from here onwards..

Good luck with your appt Jovi ... hope  you find yourself in the right thread for you - be that either IUI or IVF.

Hope everyone else is ok?


Maya


----------



## Roo67

Jovi - great news on your early appointment

Indi - what a great birthday pressie - fantastic news for you and poppet

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde what a fab present
X


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news Indi


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde - that is fabulous news!!!  You must be some chuffed!
Big hugs mini x


----------



## some1

Happy Birthday Inde !!  So sorry it is late!


Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Coco

As well as the Bumps and Babies thread, there is also another thread on the parenting boards that has some single mums posting. I don't think there is a particular thread that isn't related to TTC or parenting and that wouldn't really be relevant to FF I don't suppose.

LL xxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, how did your appointment go today? Hope that all went well and that you now have a plan in place  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Hi all

Have been MIA for a few days so trying to catch up. 

Bingbong - sorry not t o wish you happy birthday on here but did on **!

Inde - so sorry I missed your birthday   Glad you had a nice day, and the news re using same sperm is wonderful  

Reason I have been off boards for a bit is because, with enforced break from TTC, just needed to not be thinking about it too much. But I got a surprise mail from Stepan today offering me embies. He had said he def wouldn't have any in June, so I am VERY happy!  Just hoping AF doesn't come early ( due 5th) as would be hard to fit in a trip to Brno before 3rd week of June.

So, I am a very happy bunny today!!

Love to all
Misti x


----------



## Roo67

Hope you have a lovely day Lou



R xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have a wonderful day,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE THE SUN SHINES OVER YOU ALL DAY TODAY
        

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a great day Lou, big hugs mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Big Happy birthday to our New Mum Patterdale and her baby P!
Have a lovely day with your Daughter.
Take care mini x x x


----------



## Elpida

Happy Birthday Lou - hope you have a good day

E xx


----------



## madmisti

Happy Birthday Lou - have a fab day!

Is it Patterdale's birthday today too?  If so  a very Happy first Birthday as a Mummy  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## kylecat

Many Happy Returns to Lou and Patterdale! Hope you both have a great day!  

Lots of Love

kylecat and kylekitten xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Lou



Hope you've had a lovely day,
Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Two Birthdays today!

Happy birthday patterdale - hope you have had a lovely day with your little girl 

Love
Jovi x


----------



## Sima

Happy Birthday to Lou and Patterdale.       What a lovely day for a birthday.  I hope you managed to enjoy the susnshine and had a lovely day.


----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday Lou and Patterdale       

I hope that you both had a lovely day in the sun  

Bingbong x


----------



## Maya7

Happy birthday Lou and Patterdale!!.... didnt know we had 'twins' on the Singles board (think Winky and i missed out on that by a week!)

Hope you both had loads of sunshine in your day!!  


Maya


----------



## Mifi

Happy Birthday Lou & Patterdale


----------



## madmisti

Woo - Rose - that whirling ice cream makes me dizzy!!!

Update from me - AF arrived today 5 days early  . As I cannot fly out until 22nd at earliest, thought this might scupper having tx this month but S has said no problem to have FET later ( had it on Day 19 last time) you just adjust the timing of the drugs.So, I am all set. Fly out 22nd, FET 23rd, fly home 24th  

Feel so lucky to have this chance - I now know it came through someone cancelling    My thoughts are with that couple.

Don't think I'll sleep tonight - so excited  

Wasn't my birthday today but got lovely surprise anyway!

Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy belated birthday to Lou and patterdale, hope you both had a great day!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday lou and patterdale...think I'm a bit late, hope you have had lovely days in the sunshine.
x


----------



## some1

Happy Birthday Lou and Patterdale !!  Sorry it is late  

 

Some1

xx


----------



## winky77

Oh heck.....I've been slack on keeping up to date.!!!  

Belated Happy Birthdays to Inde, Bingbong, Lou, Patterdale.......flippin heck May/June is a busy time for births and birthdays!

Was just wondering if anyone is watching the insane programme currently on Channel 4 about people in America 'adopting' Monkey babies......apparently in most States you are allowed to own monkeys and there is a growing market in having them as substitute babies!!  Now there's one we hadn't got a thread for on here.......?!?!??!?!?  

lol

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Happy Birthday Muddy - - hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy birthday muddy - have a great day!       
Big hugs mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Muddy 

Have a lovely day x


----------



## Maya7

Happy Birthday Muddy!!!  Hope you both have a lovely day  

    


Maya


----------



## OneStepAtATime

I'm sorry - I'm very behind. So many birthdays! Were all your parents really enjoying their summer holidays all those years ago?!

Anyway - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOU, MUDDY, INDE, PATTERDALE AND BINGBONG*

 
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## madmisti

Happy 1st birthday as a mummy Muddy  
Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy birthday Muddy, hope you have had a great day - your first birthday as a mommy!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Muddy I hope that you have had a very happy birthday      

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Muddy!



Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jovi how are you doing hun?
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello JJ - how are you hunni?  I'm ok thank you .... managed to get an appointment with consultant last Saturday - lots better than the end of August!! it was ok but a bit vague, still suggesting IUI but didn't get stats for it working, which I want - not got a lot of money to throw at this and with one tube I really wonder if it is best to go straight to IVF -  I will email and ask, for some reason I just didn't feel that comfortable on Saturday, probably just me.  Saw the counsellor Monday and spoke to sperm lady, that made me feel lots better, it was really good and I come away a lot more positive.  I have to see a nurse on 3rd July for an 'information session' whatever that is, hopefully then all set to go    Itching to get started now.  The counsellor has given me a couple of hypno CD's to listen to which was lovely of her.  I'm still 18 months away from sperm being available so if I stay there I will import, but they are set up so I an buy from Xytex or ESB.  Hoping to start Aug / Sept.  Not been up to a great deal else - trying to get a few bits done round the house, so much needs doing.  I am going to see Take That next week!!! Did you go to see them not so long back or am I getting confused   Didn't think I would see the day I'd go to them ...not so long ago I was going to Marilyn Manson concerts    I think it will be really good fun   xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi so pleased that you are underway.
L x


----------



## lulumead

oooh muddy I think I missed yours, hope you had a lovely time  

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky have a lovely trip away
L x


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks for the birtday wishes. It was the day that Ruby and I left hospital so a bit of an odd and anxious birthday!

Belated bday wishes to the other Geminis.

Muddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Muddy - Such lovely photos of Ruby XX


----------



## Betty-Boo

Muddy - she's a real cutie x x x


----------



## Elpida

Thought I'd tap into the wealth of knowledge on here - I'm planning a mini break for the August/September time and would love to go to Sweden, several people have suggested Stockholm - does anyone have any hotel recommendations, I'd like somewhere central? Or any other Sweden tips? Other places to visit? I will probably go for 4 nights and plan to read, wander, people watch and drink coffee. I would also be happy with somewhere more remote as I love the scenery and enjoy the odd ramble - to be honest I don't know what I want   just want to be planning something and have something to look forward to, and adored Norway when I went there.

Any suggestions?

E x


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza,

Victory Hotel in the Old Town of Stockholm is quite fun - all the rooms are like being in a ship's cabin (rather small but they are beautifully decked out) and are named after naval captains.  Not sure about the cost since it's been a while since I've been up to Stockholm.  I went to Gothenburg many years ago and it was a lovely town - reached by ferry from Harwich if that might be interesting to you. The other place I've been that I thought would be great to return to and mooch around was an island off the main land called Gotland, which a lot of Swedes visit during the summer.  

Have a great time!  

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## julianne

Lottie how is it going for you?  I've lost track since you graduated to the 3rd tri thread


----------



## bingbong

Mini     Have a very happy birthday!!! 

Bingbong xx


----------



## Roo67

Mini - Hope you have a wonderful day

R xxx


----------



## indekiwi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MINI - MAY ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE IN THE YEAR AHEAD!!!!*

      

A-Mx


----------



## Sima

Mini - have a Happy Birthday      .  Have a lovely day.  May this be the year all  your dreams come true.


----------



## Maya7

Hi Mini - Have a lovely day - hopefully filled only with things that you really want to do!

   


Maya


----------



## lulumead

happy happy birthday mini    
xxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

A vey happy Birthday Mini   .  Heres to a wonderful day  

Sunny xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you everyone for all your Birthday wishes here and on **... It's really made my day no end!!!  Am loving the first few hours of being 40... bloody scary in some way, as always thought I'd be married / have children by now - but life begins at 40 and I'm holding onto that one!!!
Again thank you - you are all so so special.
           
      
Big big hugs Mini x x x


----------



## madmisti

Happy Birthday Mini!!

url=http://www.glitter-graphics.com]







[/url]

Hope you have lovely day!! And hope this next year sees all your dreams come true 

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Mini, Hope you have had a great day!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

Mini - I am glad you are having a lovely sunny birthday.  I certainly hope life begins at 40 cos I will be joining you by the end of the year  

Sorry to put a downer on this thread but I have had a crap day.  I rode my mountain bike today for the first time this year because I am trying to get fit.  I was on a course today so I naively left my bike locked up outside the venue and went inside.  I did check on it every so often but when I went to check on it at 3.15 I found out it had gone.  Now the one positive is that the course was being held in the same venue as where there was a schools community project with loads of police, firemen and ambulance crew.  So as soon as I noticed the bike was missing 2 policemen came running up to me to say "here is the victim" and "take down her details".  It turns out that the bike had just been stolen and one of the firemen had spotted a young man walking with the bike over his shoulder with the lock still on  .  He shouted oi is that your bike and the young man ran round the corner into the nearest house.  Great I thought.  They know where the bike is and I have witnesses so I will soon get it back.  There was a police van and everything outside the house.  Well the little thief had managed to hide or get rid of the bike because the police could not find it.  I'm pixxed off but what can I do.  The bike was 5 years old and I use it about 2 to 3 times a year since I am scared of riding it on the road.  I will not get a new one but I just hate the fact that people do not respect other people's property and now I am out of pocket.    I guess worse things could happen in life.


----------



## madmisti

Sima - unbelievable that they couldn't catch him when they were right THERE  !! So sorry your good intentions to get fit ended up on a sour note.  Was it not covered by insurance? ( though I know sometimes it isn't worth claiming anyway cos of excess, loss of no claims etc)

Hope tomorrow is a better day hun  

M x


----------



## Sima

Hi Misti - I think I am covered by insurance but given the age of the bike I think the excess would just about cover the cost of the bike and I would then have to add money I don't have to buy a new bike. I just have to put it down to a very expensive day out and I will have to take up walking every again.  At least the weather is nice.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Bithday Mini 



Have a fab time hun, lots of love xxxx


----------



## Mifi

Happy birthday Mini


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini I hope that you had a good day


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Sam, hope you have a great day!! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM - HOPE YOUR GIRLS GIVE YOU LOTS OF CUDDLES AND MAKE YOUR DAY VERY SPECIAL TODAY!!!!    

A-Mx*


----------



## Damelottie

​


----------



## Maya7

Sam - have a lovely day on your birthday doing only the things you want to do!! (of course that the Girls allow you!)

    


Maya


----------



## Roo67

Hope you have a lovely day.

R x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday sam - have a lovely day.
xx


----------



## Teela

Happy Birthday Sam 


Teela
x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Happy Birthday Sam   .  Have a fabulous day

Sunny xx


----------



## Mifi

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM    Hope you had a fab day


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sam Really hope that you have a lovely day and the girls help you celebrate



L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Sam! Hope you've had a lovely day



Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Belated Birthday Sam -   sorry its a bit late - have only just got access to internet after weekend away...
Hope you had a wonderful day!
Big big hugs mini x x  x


----------



## bingbong

Only just logged on for the first time in a few days so another late one but 

   

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Happy belated b.day!!

RLxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou - all done - way to go E!!!!!!
What a fab idea.  
Take care mini x x


----------



## Damelottie

I'll def log on later and do that Lou.     for E xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I've donated really hope he has fun helping others
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Glad you did Lou because I forgot  

Have done it now xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou have you posted it on the pregnancy loss thread as many ladies with mc's will be supportive I am sure

L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Lou - I have donated £10 but it hasn't shown up on Ellis' sponorship page! Tommy's is a great charity, my brother in law ran in the london marathon two years ago in aid of Tommy's as my twin nephews were born 7 weeks early and needed special care

Good Luck Ellis
Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Roo67

It's there Katie

Hope Ellis is getting plenty of practise in his paddling pool - i'm sure he doesn't need it though  

R x


----------



## julianne

Hey Roo, how's it going?  Are you gearing up for another cycle yet?


----------



## Roo67

Hi Julianne,

have a look at my signature !!

  

Hows things with you ?

R x


----------



## julianne

*OMG how did I miss that??* I'm so happy for you! You wait till I tell Mum, she'll be thrilled too. She's always asking how my cycle buddies are getting on and whether anyone else is pregnant.

How are you feeling? Other than totally dazed. I remember how anxious I was on the run-up to the first scan, it's way worse than testing I think. I was even more anxious after quads were seen!

I'm fine, and the girls seem fine too, got to the 6 month mark on Friday, which was a big milestone in my head. They're officially viable now, so I might just have babies at the end of this  They're wriggling and kicking like mad, and the bump is really starting to grow now. Up until last week I just looked like I'd eaten all the pies (and was treated accordingly on public transport etc  ) but 2 people in 2 days have noticed that I'm pregnant, so hopefully I'll get a seat on the bus from now on.


----------



## Roo67

Yes still dazed and in shock - just hope that this one is for keeps, already got further than previous BFPs so heres hoping and praying.

Will feel more real tomorrow when back to work, most of the girls know I was testing last week, so will pounce on me as soon as I go in  

Can't believe you are over the 6months - doesn't seem that long ago since we were in brno together.

R x


----------



## julianne

I know what you mean, in some ways I feel like I've been pregnant forever, especially with all the bleeding and scares etc, but in others I feel like we came back from Brno last week.  Crazy.

I've got everything crossed for you hon


----------



## bingbong

Lou I would love to give but due to a promotion at work I am missing out on a months pay (will get it next pay) so am totally broke at the moment  

Bingbong x


----------



## madmisti

Lou

Have donated   Brilliant cause. That is such an amazing picture of Ellis underwater - how did you get that?!!

Lol
Misti x


----------



## madmisti

Lou - wow - amazing. I was wondering if it was somehow photoshopped but it is real! Maybe you could ask for donations towards another one for your birthday or Xmas!  I love water myself and hope that if I do manage to have a baby, they will love it as much as I do  

Sure Ellis will love it on Firday -and how wonderful that he can raise money at the same time - great idea.

Take care
M x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for PMA hun - what you still doing up?!!!!
Mx


----------



## weeble

aweeze said:


> Kylecat - it's there - thank you hun
> 
> JJ1 - I wouldn't want to ask people that don't "know" Ellis either in person or via this board hence why I'm keeping it to here and ********
> 
> Thanks for sponsoring ladies! You are stars!
> 
> Lou
> X


Pah pah ********....your on ******** and I didnt know about it! Add me immediately Madam!

Oh and I can post here officially now Im a newly divorced single layyydie


----------



## weeble

You got me ya dope. 

And Ive only just divorced the original jerk.....wasnt gonna fall for it a second time now was I.

Hello everybody else on here


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi weeble!!  
Mini x x x


----------



## weeble

Hey Mini how you doing. See your off to Brno, Ive been thinking about going there myself, so maybe I can pick your brains sometime!  

Now Im off to have a poke around Lou's ******** page and see what mischief I can get up too.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Weeble - pick my brains any time!!!  There's a few of  us now who have gone down the DEIVF route in Czech.... 
Take care and enjoy snooping round Lou's **!!
Big hugs mini x


----------



## weeble

Cheers Big Ears 

Im only at thinking about stage atm, but when I get passed that stage I'll be back.

Would seem funny going back to Cz for tx alone. Ex DH and I were one of the first couples to have tx out there and now it seems sooooo popular. Anyway like I said I shall be back. 

Lou - Im gonna have to liven your ** page up somewhat. <now what should I throw at her first.>


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Weeble xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## madmisti

Lou - don't know how you do it all!! Gorgeous new pic of Ellis BTW - he is just SO adorable. Hope to meet him ( and you of course!) one day! Thanks for all the hard work you do on here  

Welcome Weeble - we've not 'met' but see you have been throught the mill, and then some, from your sig strip  

Lol
M x


----------



## weeble

Helloooooooo you two. Thanks for the welcome.



mistimop said:


> Welcome Weeble - we've not 'met' but see you have been throught the mill, and then some, from your sig strip
> 
> Lol
> M x


Yeah kinda been through it, under it, over it and around it and still ended up back where I started.  Who knows maybe (once I make the decision to actually go for it) this will be my year!

<slaps Lou on the back> Yeah shes a good old girl!  Careful though if you do meet her......you may find naked men dancing around <lips are sealed Lou honest>


----------



## julianne

Weeble, I found cycling with Reprofit much easier without a man in tow!  Men in general aren't very good at going through a tx in my experience....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima How did your appt go at Mr Trew on Tues?  Do the fibroids need addressing?

We went and the DNA fragmentation was ok not too bad, nothing that ICSI shouldn't overcome.  He also suggested DE cycle as I never got any to transfer back last time.

I have made a first appt at CRM. My donor rang around loads of UK clinics asking about waiting lists, some are 3-5 years! as I really don't want to fly back and forth all the time.

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou Really hope E has fun love the new pic of your happy chappy!

No I asked and they said a report is in the post. but my UK consultant said that they are shooting from the hip blaming me/sperm- I do feel uneasy that 2 peoples lots of eggs died that morning!!

L x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, I agree with Aweeze on this - something smells very wrong here and it isn't you and your donor.

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

hi weeble.

JJ - hope you get some answers sounds like you are being treated quite badly.
xx


----------



## Sima

JJ1

It's 50/50 on the fibroid front.  Basically it is up to me I want to go ahead and remove the fibroids given all of the risks of the surgery.  If I go ahead then I would need to have a full myomectomy once again which would mean an open cut, followed by 5 nights in hospital, 6 weeks off work and then I would need to wait 3 months before ttc again.  There are basically 3 small fibroids which could obstruct EC but surgery might make the ovary contort which would not be good.  I have to consider the risks of surgery and then I could have the surgery and still not get any more eggs.  Oh dear.....   What to do?  Part of me thinks I should have the myo and the other part thinks just go ahead and have tx without the myo.  And then I need to think about if I should use donor eggs or not.  

I have penciled in the myo for 2 September.  I am now going away for 5 weeks to Kenya which should give me plenty of time to decide what to do.  All very confusing and I really do not want to have another open myo since the last one was not pleasant.  I just don't want to kick myself in 5 years time by wondering what if.........  

I'm heading off to my brother's wedding in a mo so will not be on here all weekend and then I head off on my hols.  

I hope you get to the bottom of everything with your Spanish clinic.  It does sound a bit dodgy!!

Sima


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima have a lovely time at the wedding and then holidays.

L x


----------



## aweeze

Sima - hope you have a lovely holiday. 

Thank you everyone that sponsored E in his splashathon. He completed it - twice! 

He had to jump off the side of the pool (letter S), swim to a big float in the middle (letter P), climb on , and then I swam underneath it. Then he splashed into the water and swam to the other side of the pool (letter L) and then monkey along the side of the pool to get a woggle (letter A). Then he swam using the woggle to catch a fishy (letter S) and then kicked to the other side of the pool where he put them on the final letter( H) which spelt the word splash! Then he had to swim back to the float in the middle, climbed on, ran along it and jumped in to meet me underwater!. All done with my help of course!

Lou
X


----------



## madmisti

Lou - well done Ellis!! He obviously loved it if he did it twice   He should be very proud of himself!

Sima - hope you have a lovely holiday and come back with a clearer picture of next steps

Lol
Misti x


----------



## indekiwi

Thought a few people might be interested in the following article:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/family/5785908/Donor-conception-the-mother-of-all-decisions.html

/links


----------



## lulumead

thanks for that Inde, the article articulates it all so well...felt I could totally relate to her! A lovely positive article.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

I'm sorry to be a pain but before I read can anybody tell me if its anything to do with DCN? I've been trying to avoid their propaganda. Had another friend very upset by one of them today and need to keep my BP down lol xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks for the article Inde - LL, it mentions DCN briefly and also has its web address at the end - think you are safe to read it though! x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Kylecat - lol. Must be my hormones xx


----------



## Maya7

LL - I think its safe to read the article and maintain your BP    the only reference to DCN is in relation to the increased number of single women who are members and a link to look up any further information... have a read and see what you think...its more about the being a SMC ..

Am counting the minutes until I finish work this week ... maternity leave begins on friday when I'm 38 weeks!!  I am sooo ready to leave all that cr*p behind ... Am finding that its harder and harder to be patient  ...   Had ante natal appt today and all is good so that was a positive ... looking forward to chilling before jr arrives  


Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Bithday Coco!!!



Hope you've had a lovely day 
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

hope you've had a lovely day and been spoilt by your little man

r x


----------



## indekiwi

Happy birthday Coco - hope you have had a fantastic day today!
       
       
     

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday coco    

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy birthday Coco                   
Big big hugs mini x x


----------



## some1

Happy Birthday Coco!!


----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday Coco!!! I hope that you are having a lovely day  

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Happy birthday Coco


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco hope that you had a great day


L x


----------



## wizard

Happy birthday Coco, hope you enjoyed it  

Wizard x


----------



## Maya7

Happy birthday Coco!      ... Hope its a good one


Maya


----------



## madmisti

Belated happy Birthday Coco - hope the year ahead brings fulfilment of your dreams hun   

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Happy Birthday for yesterday Coco.  May all your dreams come true

Sunny xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, really sorry I missed your birthday - belated birthday wishes to you. Glad that you had a lovely day and had some special gifts of your little man, and a good day with your friends 

Jovi, had tried to pm you hun, but your inbox is full  Will try again tomorrow  
Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix have a lovely birthday

L x


----------



## madmisti

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FELIX  Hope you have a lovely day!



Love
Misti xx


----------



## indekiwi

*Happy birthday Feix - hope you have a wonderful day and a year to come which delivers you a beautiful dream come reality.*


----------



## Felix42

Thank you so much. I got quite tearful reading all your messages! That's so lovely of you. 

It looks like I'm having a quiet one unfortunately but I might pop down to Kew so its a bit different than other Sundays. I'm trying to take it easy tho to avoid exacerbating any more spotting. Not what I wanted for my birthday. 

Its so lovely that you're all thinking of me though and I am still pregnant on my birthday no matter what happens. 

Coco, so sorry I missed yours. It sounds like you had a heavenly day though. Wishing you the best ever year ahead. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix honey - a Big Big Happy birthday to you!!!!!



Have a great day x x x


----------



## Roo67

Felix, Have a lovely day



R xx


----------



## wizard

Have a lovely day Felix  

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Felix Happy Birthday!  Enjoy Kew!  i was thinking about my birthday in September - usually a cause for week -long celebrations.  Going to be a bit different this year I think.

RLxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Roo, Wizard & Richmond Lass. I've decided to opt out of Kew & instead treated myself to another HPT. Overjoyed its moved to 3+ which is pretty comforting after the spotting. 

RL, I bet you will find your birthday a bit different this year but a huge cause of celebration at the same time. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Felix! Hope you enjoy the quiet this year, because next year's will not be so quiet 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Many Happy Returns Felix!!   As Lou Ann says next years brithday will be very different!  

Love
kylecat and kylekitten xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wishing you a  very happy birthday Felix, hope you've had a nice relaxing day...

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday Felix!!!! Have a lovely day  

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks ever so much ladies! I'm having a nice quiet day and trying to hold off on a nap. 

It is exciting to think how different my birthday will be next year (all being well). Can't wait!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Happy Birthay Felix! I LOVED my birthday this year ;-) xx


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday felix...glad the HPT gave reassurance.xxx


----------



## Felix42

Thank you! I don't think I've ever had so many lovely birthday message. 
Hmmm, best get round to changing my age on my profile I guess. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## sunnygirl1

A belated Happy Birthday Felix.  I hope you had a lovely restful day  

Sunny xx


----------



## Sima

Belated Happy Birthday from me Felix.  I hope you had a lovely day.  Oh yes - belated congratulations on the BFP.  I hope everything goes well for you.  What a difference a year makes


----------



## bingbong

When did we decide to do another singles chat night? It feels like ages since the last one!

Bingbong


----------



## Sima

Hi Claire

Yes - it's nice to be posting again.  I am in a little village in the West of Kenya.  Internet access is rather limited but I am trying to go into a larger town every few days where I can get access to the net and the rest of the world.  It is nice and hot here.  I have just looked at the news reports for the UK and I can see there has been lots of rain so the timing has been great for me.  

There is not a lot to do here but I have been spending a great deal of time relaxing with my parents and other relatives and trying to make big life choices such as what am I going to do about finding a job and what am I going to do by way of my next treatment.  I haven't come to any final decisions yet no either  .  I do know that I really do not want to have another myomectomy so I think I might take the gamble and have one final shot of IVF with my own eggs when I get back and if that does not work then move onto donor eggs.  Oh yes - there is an IVF clinic here in Nairobi.  I have no idea what the success rate is so I have emailed them.  They are so cheap.  Just 2000 shillings (about 16 pounds) for an initial consultation and then 2.4k for IVF treatment and all the drugs and 3.1k for DE (annon) IVF with all the drugs. I donb't know of anyone who has used them before so it would be a real shot in the dark.  I did think of doing a quick own egg cycle whilst out here but I am on anti malaria tabs at the mo and it would not be a good idea.  I think I'll stick with the UK for my final go.

Got to run now.  I hope all is well for everyone else.

Love 

Sima xxxxx


----------



## lulumead

thanks for this rose...was very interesting.
x


----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday Sunnygirl     I hope that you are having a lovely weekend  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

hope you are having a lovely birthday sunny!
x


----------



## Felix42

Sunnygirl, hope you have a great birthday and fab year ahead. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Happy Happy Birthday Sunny - may all your wishes come true in the next year  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## indekiwi

Sunnygirl, many happy returns for today - I hope this coming year is a happy, healthy and super successful one for you.
  

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy birthday sunny!!  Have a fab day..x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Sunny! Hope you've had a lovely day x


----------



## wizard

A bit late - but hope you had a lovely birthday sunnygirl

Wizard x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Ahh, thanks ladies for your birthday wishes.  I had a lovely weekend.  I spent Saturday with a friend and Sunday with my parents and brother and sister and their respective partners and the sun came out too  

Sunny xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Belated Birthday Wishes Sunnygirl  . Glad that you had a good weekend of celebrations 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

Pleased you had a good birthday sunnygirl  

How did you scan go on Friday?

Wizard x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Thanks Wizard  

The scan was not too good I'm afraid - lining is too thick so I am on the pill for another week.  Another scan on Thursday, so I hope my hormones start behaving.  When are you starting Wizard?

Sunny xx


----------



## wizard

Sunny sorry about your scan; it's very frustrating when you're ready to go again to have 'delays'.  Hopefully all will be good by Thursday.  I should start stimming next week, all things being well.

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Happy Birthday (belatedly) Sunny!  Glad you had a nice time!!  

RLx


----------



## indekiwi

All, there is a programme on IVF on Radio 4 at the moment and they are interviewing the director of LWC.

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Inde! I'm listening to it on my laptop, I just love the internet sometimes  

Bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

They haven't mentioned single women / lesbian couples as yet but this seems to be a good general introduction to IVF, what's involved, some of the risks, drug protocols, etc.  Now speaking about IVM, so getting to cutting edge technology.


----------



## bingbong

It was very interesting, I didn't know about IVM. Shame that they didn't talk about anything other than hetrosexual couples though  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Qu'est ce que c'est, IVM?

Rlx


----------



## indekiwi

In Vitro Maturation - they don't stimulate the woman, but remove immature eggs and grow them in vitro before fertilising and putting them back. Apparently only a clinic in Oxford is able to do it at the moment.  Someone else (and definitely Lou!) will know far more about it.  Used for women who are likely to suffer from OHSS and under 35.

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

It's where they take immature eggs and mature them in the lab, they use it on people at risk from OHSS because of PCOS and the like. Sounds good but the success rate is lower, I think they said 25% rather than 40something% if I remember correctly. Only done in Oxford at the moment, soon to be done in Leeds. It means that the woman doesn't need to take any drugs to stimulate the ovaries.

Dammit Inde you beat me   I'll post anyway  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

ah c'est tres interesant n'est ce pas?

RL (oo la la) xx


----------



## bingbong

what's with the french rl?? 

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

bon nuit mes amis

RLxxxxx


----------



## madmisti

Rl - you should be practising Spanish not French!!!  Or is your Lo goinf to be TRI-lingual


----------



## RichmondLass

hehehehe mais d'accord!!

I wish my Spanish was that advanced.  I'll just have to wait for little Miguel or Concepcion to teach me!


----------



## madmisti

RL -think your LO has had every Spanish name in the book so far    I used to be a nanny to 2 liitle boys who had English mum and French dad and had just moved back to UK - it was SOO cute hearing them speak English with French accent  

So, something totally unrelated to TTC - Can any of you clever ladies give me some advice   . Thinking of joining the 21st Century and getting a laptop - going to get a refurbed one on ebay. Have worked out I need as much RAM as I can afford, fast processor and reasonable size hard drive, plus WiFi  but that still leaves me about 2000 to choose from!! Also, what is Firewire? Any advice on good brands, screen size, what is a reasonable weight for lugging it around etc,  much appreciated!!

Have posted this question elsewhere too so please don't feel you have to answer on every thread  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti I can't help you with the RAM etc not a techy but some of the FFers ask Tony and the technical team- I have a red (was v important when choosing) Sony VIAO and I like it.

I've never had a Mac but the notebooks do look nice
L x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks JJ  

I agree MACs look nice and are supposed to be very good - however, I will still be using my pc  so won't be compatible

Good idea to ask tech team here - though feels a bit cheeky!! 

I am a pink girl myself, but have decided just to get a pink case rather than insisting actual laptop is pink  

Ta muchly
M x


----------



## Felix42

Misti, no harm in getting pink laptop if you can. In my burglary, pink ipod and pink nintendo ds were in full view and untouched. Rather wish I'd bought a pink laptop too as suspect they'd have left it if so!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Felix -burglary?/ I must have missed that! What a nightmare    Funny that they left the pink stuff  - but good that it meant oyu didn't lose everything!
What laptop do you use?

I am so excited to see your ticker going up - not long till you reach the 12 weeks milestone  . I am so happy for you 

Take care
Love
Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Misti. The burglary was Feb so ancient history fortunately. Thought it worth passing on the tip on pink tho - must be more difficult to get rid of. 
My current laptop is a Samsung. Will check model when home but I love it. Little and cute and does come in pink but I couldn't wait the few days for that one to be ordered. 

Good luck with your search. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## MistyLake

Hi,

I would say mac book/Apple all the way. Was owner of pc and hated it! Find this so easy to use it is a pleasure. I am a technophobe!

Rx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

misti Sony do pink laptops as well as my friend has a pink sony vaio
L x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for all the advice etc ladies - is there ANYTHING this site isn't useful for ?  I am actually writing this on my brand spanking new laptop! After a couple of days of research, and advice from Sarah, I plumped for an Acer 5810T which has an amazing 8-9 hr battery life. Am very happy with it so far  It doesn't come in pink but I'll probably get a nice skin for it. I did look at a lovely Sony one in pink but was too heavy -over 4Kg - this one is 2.4kg  So I will be able to take it to Brno with me and still have room for some clean knickers  

Only negative so far is that when I sit on the sofa, my cats expect to lay on my lap so they are not happy!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend  
Lol
Misti


----------



## wizard

Thanks Claire and Coco    I'm doing a bit of work this morning then off to the cinema this afternoon to see Julie and Julia and then going for dinner with a friend this evening.  I mustn't forget my trigger shot at 7pm....

I've just booked myself onto a guitar course starting a week on Monday.  I've always wanted to play the guitar and I'm desperate to get my life into being more than just IVF and trying to get pregnant.  So a 15 week commitment from now until February 2010.  Feels good  

Wizard x


----------



## Sima

Happy Birthday Wizard.  I hope you have a lovely day.  Learning to play the guitar sounds like a good resolution to me.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Wizard - have a fab day x x


----------



## madmisti

Happy Birthday Wizard    hope you have a lovely day - bet you still look about 25!!  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Wizard!



Have a lovely evening tonight

Enjoy the guitar lessons - I've always fancied learning it, bought an acoustic and electric but never got round to it - been thinking of selling them then think I'll keep them, think they will have to go though as hopefully the spare room will soon be needed! I used to play the piano, something I wish I'd carried on with. Oh to win the lottery and not have to work for a living 

All the best!
Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

_Happy Birthday Wizard, hope you've been having a fantastic day today.

A-Mx_


----------



## Teela

Happy birthday Wizard, hope you have a lovely day 

 

Teela
x


----------



## RichmondLass

cake!! wine!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Wizard. Hope that you have had a lovely day and are enjoying your evening 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Apologies, a rather belated but very happy birthday to you Wizard
Hope you've had a lovely day
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wizard a happy belated birthday from me to, hope that you had a lovely time
L x


----------



## wizard

How lovely of you all to send me such good wishes.  Thank you    

The postal strike has somewhat thwarted delivery of my huge sack of birthday cards but I've had some nice pressies instead.  And I was taken out for dinner Tuesday night, last night (we went to Quaglinos) and tonight it's cocktails.  Nothing like preparing myself for egg collection    I will be conservative with my cocktails though, just the one (or may be 2...)

Wizard x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Wizard,  belated happy birthday for yesterday, I'm sorry I misssed it.  I hope you have been enjoying the indulging     What a week you are having - thinking of you tomorrow and    all goes well

Sunny xx


----------



## Mifi

Wizard a very belated birthday wish from me   Hope you had a fab day   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

hope you enjoyed the cocktails wizard and had a lovely time.
xxxx


----------



## bingbong

Wizard I hope that you had a lovely birthday and enjoyed your cocktails  

Bingbong x


----------



## bingbong

RichmondLass     I hope that you have a lovely day  

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday RL - have a brilliant day!!!!

Big hugs mini x


----------



## winky77

Happy Birthday RL !!!


----------



## wizard

Happy Birthday RL.  Have a fantastic day, your last birthday without your little chica or chico!       

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

RL have a great day


L x


----------



## indekiwi

_RichmondLass, have a marvellous, fun soaked birthday!

A-M & Poppet xxx_


----------



## RichmondLass

aw thanks chucks!!  Am sitting here after shower with wet hair watching telly and gearing myself up for lunch with eight mates in sunshine in Teddington.  None of them is driving so guess who is going to be the only sober one - and on her birthday!!!

Yes last one without bambino - argh!!

RLxxx


----------



## lulumead

have a lovely day RL.    
xxx


----------



## Felix42

Have a very happy birthday RL. Hope its a good one. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Candee

Happy Birthday Richmond Lass!
Hope you have a lovely, sober, birthday!


----------



## RichmondLass

he! thanks it was very sober  - about an inch of rose.  Now struggling to keep eyes open!  What am I going to do about X Factor?!!
RLxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday RichmondLass, hope you had a nice day, even though it was a sober one (worth it though)  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

RL- Next years birthday will be v different for you!!  
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

that's what they were telling me today!  They reckon we'll all be at Legoland or Diggerland next year!! Surely that's for sproglino's b.day not mine?!  

RLxx


----------



## Sima

Hi RL - I hope you are having a lovely day.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## indekiwi

Quite - your little one will have its own birthday to celebrate - hopefully you will be swilling whatever takes your fancy at a suitably RL like place!

A-Mx


----------



## madmisti

Happy Birthday RL - glad you had a nice (if sober!) lunch!

Lol
Misti x


----------



## RichmondLass

Well ladies went to bed at 8pm and am knackered today so may have been a tad over optimistic about turning a corner so soon!!  Having to watch the repeat of X Factor as obviously missed it last night! - then back to bed for afternoon nap.

Yawn...

RLzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Felix42

RL, I spent most of the morning in bed, listening to the radio and napping. I guess we've still got a week or two before we're properly into the 2nd Tri when the new lease of energy begins. 
Take it easy. Afterall even when we're lying on the couch we're very busy! 

Pleased to hear you enjoyed your birthday!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Happy Birthday RL     . Sorry I'm late xxxx


----------



## RichmondLass

thank you LL.  Scan tomorrow at 11.30, looking forward to seeing some movement (hopefully) and glucose tolerance test following morning - really not looking forward to that!  I am crap at going without food at the best of times.  With a touch of m/s it's going to be torture!  At least the first test is 8.10 - it's the two hour wait for the second test I'm worried about.  As long as they don't mind me heaving in the waiting room...

RLxx


----------



## bingbong

oooh, thanks for that Cem, I will set my Sky+. I came across a programme on the bio channel about a woman in America who had a medicated IUI and had sextuplets    They tend to repeat so I'm sure that it will be on again soon. 

Bingbong x

p.s good luck for testing cem


----------



## bluprimrose

hello all

am just browsing all the single ladies threads and dropping in to say hello - and would love to join you.

this journey we're all on can be hard and cruel sometimes and i have found ff a massive support over the past 3 weeks. (my story is in my signature).  i've read threads on the site over the past year but joined 3 weeks ago at the start of my last 2ww.

i'm a bit of an ivf veteran (unfortunately!) - so if i can offer support, advice or friendship, i'm here.

 to all.

bpxx


----------



## madmisti

Welcome to this thread BP    I'm glad you started posting after lurking for so long  - this is a great place for support, sharing, answers to questions etc. I am sorry you are such an 'old hand' at TTC - wish it worked first time for all of us    Good luck for your next tx hun   

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you for your welcome misti - it's good to be here!  

bpxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Roo!!!!



Big hugs mini x x x


----------



## wizard

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROO!*

Hope you have a lovely day  

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday roo...have a lovely day.
xx


----------



## Candee

Happy Birthday TOO YOO ROO!


----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday Roo   I hope that you are having a lovely day!!!

Bingbongx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Roo, hope you have had a lovely day 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Facebooked you but will repeat it here - hope your birthday was fabulous  

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Happy Birthday gorgeous Roo! Hope you've had a tremendous day, and are now enjoying an evening to match.

A-M & poppet xx


----------



## Teela

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROO hope you had a looooveelly day*



Teela
xx


----------



## Felix42

Happy Birthday dear Roo, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday, Happy Birthday, May all your dreams come true!!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo Wishing you a happy birthday hun

xxxx


----------



## RedRose

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROO, hope you had a great day!, love, Rosi


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo many happy returns of the day! Hope you've had a lovely Birthday


----------



## Maya7

Hi Roo - hope you had (and are still having) a lovely birthday!!!    


Maya


----------



## madmisti

Roo -so sorry I missed your birthday    I hope you had a lovely day - looks like it from ** pics    May ALL your dreams come true  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Thankyou for all my lovely birthday wishes - I had a lovely day, lots of eating and drinking 

I've sky + octomum, any good ??

r x


----------



## RichmondLass

nutter!  loved the lip gloss in the car moment! Unfortunately this won't help the public's view of single women who have IVF.

RLxx


----------



## RichmondLass

so who's paying for all those kids?  Her mum seems relatively normal and fed up with her daughter's behaviour!
RLxx


----------



## bingbong

It is quite shocking really, I agree that it doesn't help peoples opinions of single mum's having IVF. And RL it must be costing a fortune to keep her and her lips and kids housed and fed etc.

Pleased you had a good day Roo, it is worth watching.

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

not to mention the botox.  

RLx


----------



## Sima

Oh poo!  I missed it.

Roo - I hope you had a lovely birthday yesterday.


----------



## madmisti

Quickie b4 FF shutdown - how will I cope with no FF after 11 pm  !!  I don't have Sky 1 so missed doc - hopefully they'll show it soon on one of the free channels. But from what you're saying doesn't exactly help our cause

Night all
M xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello just wondered if you lovely ladies could recommend a broadband provider for me.  I've got to get one so I can work from home a few days a week but it would also be good if I can find something reasonable with digital tv in with it too, so maybe Sky??  All ideas much appreciated!

I could have watched Octomum then too!

love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bingbong

Hi Felix,

O2 comes out the best of all the internet providers in everything I have read. They give free phone support too which is good. If you look at the voucher sites and also cashback sites they often have offers making it really cheap.

Sky is meant to be better than Virgin for internet but not by a huge amount. Sky internet doesn't come out great, but if it worked out cheap with a package then might be worth doing. Octomum will surely be on Sky3 at some point if you have freeview. I love Sky tv though and if you get it I would really suggest you get a Sky+ box, it is great to be able to pause, rewind and record tv so easily.

www.moneysavingexpert.co.uk might be a good place to look for the internet deals. I really would recommend O2, I know heaps of people who use it and no one complains about it ever!

Good luck,
Bingbong x

/links


----------



## Sima

Felix - I was with Virgin Media's bundle package (tv, broadband and phone) 3 years ago and I would not recommend them.  Perhaps things have changed now but I did not think their service was particularly reliable and the help desk was not user friendly.  I now use PlusNet as my broadband supplier. They are really good and I have never had any problems with their service.  They charge £5.99 per month and they are currently doing a big media campaign to get new customers so you might see their adverts on the tube.

I missed out on Octomum on Thursday but it is currently available on Sky Anytime until next Weds.  Boy she is really fertile  .  I personally found her lifestyle and personality to be rather chaotic and I did not warm to her at all.  I hope she does stop trying for more babies now after all 14 kids is a lot to handle as a single mum.  My big question is why on earth did her doctor implant 6 embryos into her when she already has a history of multiples. She also did not seem to have been given much guidance before the procedure since she claimed she did not think there was a high risk of multiples when putting back all those embryos.    Bizzare.


----------



## Damelottie

Have to say I wouldn't recommend Virgin either. My parents have it and I almost went beserk with it whilst I was staying here  .

I've got Sky+ and BT broadband and quite happy with them xx


----------



## bluprimrose

roo - many belated happy returns!  hope you had a fab birthday.  

for all those like me who missed it - octomum is repeated on sky 2 this monday at 10.30pm - i've set my sky plus!!

bpxx


----------



## Felix42

Wow, Ellis 2 already. Hope you and your mum have a wonderful day! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

To E!!
Big hugs x x


----------



## bingbong

Awww, Happy Birthday E!!! I hope that he loves his rabbit  

Bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Big Happy Birthday to E .  Gosh he must be quite the young man now.


----------



## Roo67

Happy Birthday lovely Ellis

I can't believe that it was nearly 2 years ago since we had that first meet and he was dressed in that lovely 'little roo' outfit.

R xx


----------



## indekiwi

Poppet sends lots of tuddles and tisses to his buddy Ellis and hopes he's having lots of fun on his birthday....and so do I.     

Lou, kind of amazing to realise what you were doing two years ago today - I bet the memories have been flooding back from time to time.  What an amazing little guy you're bringing up there.   

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

​


----------



## Maya7

Happy birthday Ellis!!!  

Hope its filled with fun and games  


Maya


----------



## lulumead

oopss...happy birthday on here too Ellis...hope its been a fun day.   Lou
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ah, Happy 2nd birthday Ellis!

Lou hope you have all had a lovely day

Jovi x


----------



## some1

Happy Birthday Ellis !

Lou - hope the two of you have had a lovely day!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou hope that youa dn E had fun today- I cna't believe he is 2 already!!

L x


----------



## aweeze

Aw thank you for all your lovely birthday wishes for Ellis. He has been suitably adorned with plastic fantastic toys  and........ a RABBIT! We got to my parents house and he opened a couple of presents in the living room. Then Dad said "come and have a look through here Ellis" so off he went with me following and stood in the dining room (where he was born 2 years ago) and the curtains were drawn on the patio doors so I thought they'd got him a little bike or something. It turns out Dad has been beavering away to convert an old bureau into a rabbit hutch and when they had been looking after Ellis on Weds, they went up to the local wildfowl sanctuary and Ellis had picked out a lovely cream with dark points, fluffy dwarf baby rabbit which they brought back and had hidden until today! Dad drew back the curtains and there she was in the hutch outside with all the necessary equipment bought by my bro for Ellis' pressie from him!  So we have a new fur-baby called Willow. 

He had swimming today as well and all his class sang happy birthday to him while he beamed at them! 

It's not over as we have his little party tomorrow and I've just finished making up the party bags and a pass the parcel. Off to bed now as I'm pooped and loads of prep tomorrow. Completely unhealthy old fashioned traditional kids party food including cocktail sausages, cheese and pineapple (both without the sticks), party rings, iced gems (remember those?) jelly and ice cream. There will be some healthier foods but lets face it we all know what they're going to go for!!!! Oh and Mum's doing his cake which is top secret and she won't let me see it yet! 

Thanks again all!

Lou
X


----------



## Felix42

Sounds absolutely wonderful Lou.  Totally exhausting tho. I bet both of you will sleep well tonight! Enjoy the party. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

_*Happy birthday JJ1! Hope you've had a wonderful day and been spoilt to bits. May all your dreams for the year ahead come true....

A-Mx*_


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday JJ1

Hope you've had a lovely day



Love
Jovi x


----------



## wizard

JJ hope you had a lovely day and that you were thoroughly spoilt.

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

ooh nearly missed a birthday...hope you had a lovely time JJ
xx


----------



## Roo67

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JJ1

I hope you are getting utterly spoilt 

R x


----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday JJ1!! I hope that you have had a lovely day and that this year is a good one for you  

Bingbong x


----------



## bluprimrose

Happy happy birthday jj1, may all your dreams come true.

love & hugs

bpxx


----------



## Sima

Happy Birthday JJ1.  Not much of the day left now but I hope you had a good one.


----------



## madmisti

ooh - just in time!! Happy Birthday JJ1 - hope you've had a fab day and all your wishes come true by your next one   

Lol
M xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ah thanks for your good wishes.  
I had a lovely day went and had hair and make up done then the boys came over- my fridge decided to die on me in the afternoon so I had champagne in buckets of ice in the kitchen chilling ('where there is a will there is a way!!'), went to dinner with some lovely friends  and then went out into Soho with 3 the boys and another friend who wanted to co parent a few years ago.  We dragged my donor off the dance floor and the pole!! at 0300 and came home.  I have been up and out doing little jobs the boys are still in bed- these youngsters!!!


----------



## kylecat

You sound like you had a fab day JJ1 - glad you had fun!!!  

Belated birthday wishes
kylecat xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

happy belateds JJ!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, happy belated birthday wishes. Glad you had a nice day 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Very belated birthday wishes JJ 

    

Big hugs Mini x x


----------



## Felix42

Belated happy birthday JJ! Great to hear you had a good birthday. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bluprimrose

hope you had a great day jj

bpxx


----------



## madmisti

It is with sadness, and also some relief, that I would  like to say good bye. I don't feel that being here is doing me much good right now   I have received huge amounts of support along with great advice - and this is in no way belittling any of that. And I will keep in touch with the friends I have made. I wil still read a bit - and may post  very occasionally - but generally I am stepping away.

It is difficut to explain my reasons for this - there are many -so I won't try. It is just the right decision for me right now.

I wish everyone all the luck in the world  - and for the ultimate dream to come true     
Lots of love
Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Misti, wishing you lots of  &  in the future. Hope all is well with you & you are looking forward to your upcoming treatment.   for a BFP. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Misti, I have PM'd - but will miss your midnight posts.    

A-Mx


----------



## Sima

Misti - you will be missed  .  You have been a great support and I wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## bluprimrose

bye for now misti - hope to see you here again sometime.

wishing you loads of luck for the future.

bpxx


----------



## bingbong

sorry to hear that Misti   I hope that you keep in touch and wish you the best of luck for your next tx   

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Misti hope to see you popping by to post some good news following your upcoming tx - let's hope this is the one    

Wishing you all the very best for the future, you know where we are  
Take care
Jovi x


----------



## kylecat

Sorry to see you won't be posting anymore Misti - I hope you will stay in touch with some of us via ********. Thanks for all the lovely comments you make about kylekitten's photos on ********  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Maya7

Misti - you'll be missed    Best of luck for upcoming tx 


Maya


----------



## indekiwi

_*Teela, I hope you're having a wonderful time on your birthday. May you come closer to your dream's end this following year.

  

A-Mx*_


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Teela, hope you are having a lovely day  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Teela!!  Have a fab day x x x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday teela. hope you are having a lovely day.
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Teela Happy 40th


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I love the outfit on your profile so cute.
L x


----------



## bluprimrose

Happy happy birthday Teela!

I'm just in time...

bpxx


----------



## acrazywench

I'm a little late, but   Teela.

Hope you had a lovely day.
x


----------



## Teela

Thank you ladies for the Happy Birthday 

I had a lovely day, best mate took me to be pampered and then shopping, had enough by about 4pm and thought
it strange that she kept insisting we carry on when I could clearly see she had had enough!!! 

Got home to a massive surprise Birthday party which all my friends and family had been conspiring for some time...
It was lovely and finished about 2.30am this morn [oh my head!!]

On a sad note I got another BFN on thursday - I kept silent about this IUI as tried to not remind myself and drive myself
nuts during 2WW as previous 2 times. Not sure on the next course of action as clinic said 3 IUI then IVF so will have to see
what consultation brings!! Thanks again all

Luv
Teela
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Teela what a lovely surprise honey!!!
So so sorry to read about your BFN       all the best for your next consult x x


----------



## Felix42

Teela, happy belated birthday. Sounds like a lovely day & how great to get such a surprise!

V sorry to hear about your BFN tho.  Hope consult is helpful and you achieve your dreams soon. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Teela you sound like you have great friends around, so sorry about your BFN.
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Teela, sorry to read of your BFN.    As others have said, sounds like you have terrific friends and glad you had a memorable time on your birthday. 

A-Mx


----------



## bluprimrose

sending you hugs     teela.  am so sorry.

bpxx


----------



## lulumead

big   teela for your BFN.
xx


----------



## lulumead

anyone on here a personnel expert? got a question about interview process/practice and thought someone might have advice.

I have just applied for a job in my current organisation as a job share. We were requested to write separate application forms and were interviewed separately.  Both being asked back for second interview. My job sharer couldn't make the second interview day today as big speech to give at conference, she told the organisation this immediately on being offered second interview. They said not to worry they would try and find a way round it.  This was on Friday and that they would ring her today (monday - the day of interviews) to work out a way forward.  She also said she could get back to London for 6pm if absolutely necessary.  They didn't call her and when I left my interview this morning they said they would let me know in the morning which I thought was weird as they wouldn't have interviewed Lizzie.  So she ended up calling them today and they said that they were still deliberating and that they would let her know tomorrow if they wanted to offer her a second interview!!! But they had already....and if she had known that they definitely couldn't rearrange then she might have tried to get to London a bit earlier for an interview.  As we are being treated as separate candidates I can't see how they can do this!! Surely if they have offered her a second interview they should honor it?  At no point have they said to her that if she doesn't come today then she can't be interviewed.  I feel like they have changed the parameters unfairly.
Obviously as an aside it sounds to me like they have decided I am not right for the job so no point interviewing her...and yet they should surely treat as a separate cases, meaning if one of us is good enough but not the other, they should offer the job share part to them and then re-advertise for the other half.

I feel really outraged on her behalf and because it is the organisation I currently work for I think this is very bad practice. Does anyone have ideas about what we can do about this? or with interview processes is it really up to an organisation to do what they want?

Lxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Lulu - don't get upset yet, it might be the other way round - they might have already decided she's good for the job so no need for second interview.
RLx


----------



## lulumead

thanks RL but I don't think thats the case as the first interview wasn't nearly as rigorous as the second!!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu I can't hep but why don't you ask the HR experts on FF in the work issues, if you don't have access you have to apply for it, or PM Sue and co, or if you want I could copy and post your posting 

Good Luck


----------



## Maya7

hi lulu - have you tried posting on the work issues board here?  You ask for permission to join it and they could help out... sorry I cant be of help.


Maya


----------



## Maya7

sorry - post crossed with JJ1 ..


----------



## Felix42

Lulu, hope you managed to sort something out. I'm in HR but not an expert in recruitment. I would say though that if they did invite for a 2nd interview and promised to work around your colleague's availability, they are committed to offering a 2nd interview. I'd suggest writing in formally if you're getting nowhere by phone and setting out the chain of events until a 2nd interview or full explanation is provided. 
Have you heard how you got on?  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

Not sure if this is the right thing to do...as some of you know, I live a long way from my family and the time differences are not always easy to negotiate.  I heard tonight that my father has had a series of heart attacks over the last two days and is in the intensive care unit of a local hospital which is unable to operate on him.  He will be transferred to a hospital in Sydney in the next day or two once the test results are through and he stabilises sufficiently.  I feel helpless, alone and very far away.  A bit scared too.  I could do with some hugs, even cyber ones.  

Thanks for reading. 

A-M


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh AM I am so sorry to hear that your Dad is unwell, my thoughts are with you.  Are you going to go over?  
it is so hard when I lived in the Caribbean and my Dad was diagnosed with cancer it took what seemed like forever to get back!  

Thinking of you and  that he is ok. 

L x


----------



## bluprimrose

indekiwi - sending you huge cyber      .

my dad too is very unwell and lives abroad - it's very hard.

am here if you need to chat.

lol

bpxx


----------



## madmisti

Inde - so sorry hun    Must be awful being so far away. I hope you at least manage to talk to him over the next few days, and that the surgery in Sydney will have him on the mend very soon - thinking of you  

M xx


----------



## bluprimrose

p.s. forgot to say of course am     for your dad and hope they settle him in the hospital in sydney soon and heal him.

  

bp xx


----------



## indekiwi

Thanks everyone, this was so unexpected and I feel knocked for six.  My immediate reaction was to get on a plane tomorrow.  I have now had a chat with Dad's partner and we have agreed that I won't fly over for the moment - I am due to have ET within the week and since Dad seems to have got through the last 24 hours without further mishap we are hoping that any blockages in the valves to his heart can be safely removed with stents.  It's hard to know what to do for the best.  In true me style, I shall go and have a bath, get rid of the tears, and ring him at the hospital a bit later once the doctors have done their rounds and I have control over my emotions - don't want to get him worked up any more than he clearly has been.  

A-M


----------



## madmisti

Inde - I'm sure you're in shock hun    Glad you have a plan though. Hope you feel better after a good cry and that speaking to him helps. Does he know about your tx? So difficult for you timing wise. Really hoping and praying that all goes well and you don't need to go out straight away. 

big hugs  
Misti


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Inde - so sorry to hear about your dad. Sending many    
It was always my worst fear when I lived in Australia that something would happen to my family and I would not be able to get home...hope you are able to talk to your dad later and put your mind at rest at least a little bit. Sounds like he is being well looked after, I hope they get him to Sydney and stabilised very soon
Not at all the stress you need with impending ET, hope things sort themselves out over the next day or two
Thinking of you at such a difficult time,
 
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity how r u in San fran- v envious of u even though u have to work
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi JJ,

I'm doing OK here, thanks for asking! Is quite full on with the work so not much time to do anything else (have been here several times though, including on holiday so not so worried about missing sight seeing opportunities)
Did get out on Monday for some shopping though - bought lots of stuff for my nieces/nephew and a few clothes for me too - not sure why but just seem to find more here than in the UK - perhaps it's the novelty value....

Coping Ok with the jet lag, although suspect I will be more messed up on the way back  

Still, can't complain, at least it's warm and sunny here!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde - only just read your news honey       
How's you dad feeling now?  Have you spoken to him?     for a speedy recovery x x x x  Thinking of you x x


----------



## Felix42

Inde, just wanted to add my  Hope you get to speak to your Dad soon and he gets to be transferred to Sydney shortly. I'm sure he'd want you to have your ET (whether he knows re tx or not). You can then decide what to do next after speaking to him and seeing how he's doing himself. Thinking of you.  

BP, sorry to hear re your Dad too. It is so hard to be far away when our nearest and dearest aren't well.  Hope you and he are doing ok.  

Suity, enjoy SF and Amsterdam with Winky and Dottie. Do send my love!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

BP - sorry to read about your dad too honey xx


----------



## bluprimrose

Thank you felix & mini. 

Indekiwi, hope you've woken up to better news.

Hugs

bpxx


----------



## indekiwi

BP, so sorry you are doing the distance thing as well with respect to your Dad - and that he is also able to recover from what afflicts him.        

Quick update - I managed to speak to Dad for about half an hour last night, who was sounding quite cheerful and talking of going out for a burn around the lake on his small boat in a couple of weeks time.  He was pretty shaken about the last few days events but feeling much better - certainly wasn't sounding weak or out of breath (he is on some sort of tablets, a drip and is being monitored in a room on his own so I'm not sure what to make of this).  We discussed my fast approaching ET (he is very supportive these days - amazing what a small boy can do to alleviate someone's initial ambivalence about such matters  ) and he is quite excited and looking forward to all the updates so I shall be staying in the UK for the moment...I got an email this morning from his partner who tells me that he was taken to Sydney a few hours ago by ambulance and that she and a neighbour would be heading up in the morning (ie this evening in the UK).  Sigh.  Yet another thing out of my control.    Still, feels much better now I've managed to have a long chat with him and I'm hopeful that he will be on the mend very soon.  

Thanks to everyone sending me hugs - I really needed the support last night and I am so grateful to you all.  

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Just seen your post Inde - glad you got to speak to your dad last night, it must be so difficult when family are so far away.

Just wondering if you could speak to one of the doctors, who would be able to give you more information,  I know we have sometimes done this and I think it does help.

thinking of you  

R xx


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you so much for your kind words inde 

that's fantastic that you spoke to your dad - and he sounds like he should be on the mend in no time - he's obviously very strong (like his daughter).

sending lots of hugs

bpxx


----------



## indekiwi

Thanks Roo, I will do as you suggest.  

BP, he's a very simple man, and though strong   much of what is happening to and around him is going way over his head right now - fortunately his partner is much more with it and knows the questions to ask.  She is the one that got him in an ambulance so quickly, no dithering at all when he complained of dizziness, chest pain and went grey in the face, and I am so grateful that she did.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

hi Inde
only just read your posts....how worrying. Very pleased you have had a chance to chat to him, and sounds like he will get treatment he needs once he gets to Sydney. sending you massive         .
Keep us updated and try to stay calm for your ET. (easier said than done of course!)

BP: big hugs too, very hard being far away from family.

xx

PS
felix: thanks for the advice re interview issues, they basically aren't interviewing her, she is gutted.  They didn't offer me the job anyway so think they thought no point trying to see her as we came as a package!  Still think they have behaved appallingly.


----------



## madmisti

Inde - glad you had a good chat with your Dad last night and are feeling better about it all. Still a worry obviously but sure he will make a good recovery from the surgery. How lovely that he is so supportive of and excited by your TTC a sibling - as you say, the reality of a child is  a pretty sure-fire way of quelling peopl'es doubts.Thinking of you    If you ever need someone to talk to at 2 in the morning, remember I am usually still awake. I can PM you my number if you'd like.

BP - so sorry to hear about your dad too - hope that he is doing as well as possible hun.

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## bingbong

Inde I only just logged on and saw your post   When I was living in NZ my sister was diagnosed with cancer and I felt so helpless so far away, but I knew that there was nothing that I could do for her that wasn't already being done. Great that you talked to him and that his partner is on the ball. Sorry that you are going through this though  

BP, a big   for you too

Lulu sorry you didn't get the job. It is terrible how some companies treat their staff.  

I haven't been on FF for a couple of days and blimey I am so behind! 

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Inde    so sorry, hope your dad is on the road to a swift recovery as I type, what a worry for you.  Hoping it's good news when you next speak to his partner .... sending lots of      Take care, we're here if we can help at all, even if just for extra   

Lulu sorry you didn't get the job, appalling the way some companies treat us   

Jovi x


----------



## langtang

Hi A-M,

Only just read your post - I'm very sorry about your dad.  Great to hear that he is recovering and well enough to be transferred.  Let me know if I can do anything to help at all.  Good luck with ET - hope that news from your dad is good and you manage to feel as relaxed as possible.

Cx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Inde - just read your post... so sorry to hear about your dad.  I know how it is to be overseas when there is a family health scare ... your dad's partner seems to have ensured he has been quickly admitted to be cared for and lets hope he makes a speedy recovery ... I think its great you got to chat to him about the ET and he is supportive... 

There is nothing more guaranteed to make a heart glad than the hope for a new life within the family so you have contributed to giving his heart a boost ... the hospital can then take care of the technical bit!

Take care of yourself  - remember its been a bit of a shock for you so be kind to yourself for next while..

  
Maya


----------



## RichmondLass

Hi ladies just flagging up with you a poll I started last night on a xmas/NY meet up - please visit it!
RLxx


----------



## Felix42

Inde, hope your Dad is coming along well. 
Thanks for the pointer RL - will take a look. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu sorry to hear about the job - that's a terrible way to treat people


----------



## lulumead

the £5K extra would have helped    not so much disappointed as still appalled at their treatment of my jobsharer...hmmm have to get over that as still have to work there.
xx


----------



## kylecat

Inde - so sorry to read about your dad, but glad you are managing to get lots of news about him. His partner sounds like a very switched on lady and it was good that she acted so quickly. When I was travelling around Australia with my best friend, her dad also had a heart attack back in the UK and I remember how helpless she was feeling. Sending my best wishes to you and your family.  

Lulu - so sorry to hear about your job  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde how are things with your Dad?

L x


----------



## Grace10704

Hi All
I've posted info about the Bristol meet up in December - do take a look & come join us!
Jen


----------



## indekiwi

Thanks to everyone once again for all your good wishes and    .  I am incredibly grateful.  I've just caught up with Dad and he will be leaving the hospital and heading home later today.    No operation for him in the end as the blockage in the valve is near a junction so the consultant won't risk a stent and is instead looking to manage the problem with medication.  If he's healthy enough to be going home, that's good enough for me.  

Lulu, so sorry to read about the interview process - does not sound terribly professional to me.   

A-Mx


----------



## aweeze

That's great news Inde - hope he makes a good recovery and you continue to feel more reassured.    

Lou
XX


----------



## Roo67

oh thats fab news Indi, you must be so relieved, lets hope he continues to improve once back home.

R x


----------



## Damelottie

Inde - I'm so sorry, I missed the news about your dad   . I hope he is soon feeling a lot better - what a huge worry for you. Lots of love.

xx


----------



## Sima

Inde - I am so sorry to hear about the news of your dad's illness but I am pleased to hear that he is being well looked after.  This is such a stressful time for you and I hope you are managing to look after yourself as you go through your cycle and monitor your dad's progress.  My father fell in the middle of my treatment cycle last October and I fell so helpless at the time but at least he was in the same country as me.  I wish you all the best for today with news on your treatment  

Lulu - I'm so sorry to hear the news about your job. It's always disappointing when you put your heart and soul into an application not to get a positive result.  Hopefully this will not deter you from looking for other opportunities to progress in the future.  You would be a benefit to any team


----------



## aweeze

New thread for all your general chat


----------



## Roo67

OOhhh I'm first (after our fantastic mod of course )


----------



## bluprimrose

me 3rd (well 4th!)

bpxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello everyone - book marking too x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just marking the thread


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Lou


----------



## Maya7

Hi - just bookmarking 


Maya


----------



## kylecat

Thanks for posting this Cem - funny how in all these articles, the women seem to get pregnant after just one attempt - hardly realistic but interesting to read!!

Kylecat xxx


----------



## IceQueen

Hi, Checking in here too

IQ
x


----------



## lulumead

mini - i thought we could use this thread for dating...seeing that our other thread was moved and this is for general chit chat!
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

lulu fab idea!!!! Have emailed said mod and asked for it to be reinstated or deleted....

Ah well - right then if I happen to meet lots of single blokes in Falklands.... I could always start a distance dating service .... who's up for it??

    send me your criteria!!!


----------



## Roo67

Oh yes I would be up for that mini

my criteria - let me see .......................... erm........... Male, own hair and teeth,    

R x


----------



## Roo67

No wonder we are still single - far too picky


----------



## madmisti

Lou - you have to do what is right for you hun, and you have a lot on your plate already -has always amazed me that you were a mod at all!! Your great ability to say the right word at the right time at the right time, in the right place will be missed though.Thank you for all the hard work you have put in  

If this cycle turns out to be BFN -and I am 99.9% sure it will, I will be leaving FF as it's likely my TTC journey wil be over for the forsee-able future, but will see you on **  


Take care - and get to bed!!!!

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks Lou - you will be missed honey!!

Had a PM from the mods who removed the post 'internet dating'.  It was removed because someone complained about it and therefore they removed it.

TBH I'm really upset that the person / people in question couldn't pm direct and ask me to get it deleted.  This board isn't what it used to be and am stepping away cos I'm too bloody upset to deal with this.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lou - we'll miss your wonderful modding skills, but hope you'll still be hanging around   

Mini - how odd that someone would complain about the dating thread...very strange. Don't let that drive you away though. Emotions have a habit of running high on a fertility forum....but at the end of the day we're all here to support eachother whatever the topic of conversation  

So stick around both of you, we don't want you to go  
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Lou, hiatus from modding perhaps, but hopefully not from posting.  Am also looking forward to catching up and swapping real   next week.

Misti, will be seeing you on ** but here's some more      .  Hoping against hope maybe that the bleeding has stopped.    

Mini, not sure what sparked the dating thread complaint(s), particularly since you posted on a separate thread so no interruptions to discussions and support for those undergoing fertility tx on threads dedicated to IVF, IUI, etc.  Moreover, this is the singles board - it isn't that likely that the vast majority of people posting on FF who are in couples would be interested in posting on a dating thread, so personally, I was happy to see it on "our" board.  However, the reality is that there are maybe 30 individuals plus posting regularly on these boards, and I'm damned sure the overwhelming majority did not complain.  The overwhelming majority are looking for understanding and support, and provide it in their turn in spades.  And you are such an integral part of that hun, that if you stop posting I suspect many of us are going to suffer withdrawal symptoms!    So please, take a break if you need, but don't be pushed away by the silent minority.    .

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

lou - Thanks for doing a great job modding and for being a good friend over the past couple of years - don't be a stranger though   

Mini - please don't go honey, can't imagine why anyone felt the need to complain about that thread - nothing that hasn't been discussed before   

Not a nice way to start a day, i agree Misti gone all sad on here   

   to everyone.

R x


----------



## lulumead

only just read this....what the hey!

Mini: no wonder you were angry...your post was perfectly legit...and actually didnt we use to have a thread trying to conceive and dating...or some such.  Feels like this is a very specific issue to being single and dealing with this. We could set up our own blog, away from here...then you can post pics of the falklands boys for our perusal!  Or PM me re: men....we can share ridiculous stories  

Has left a bit of a sour taste, hasn't it!

Lou: you have been totally brilliant and will be very missed, but can totally understand that you might need some time for you!! Amazed that you can juggle everything that you do already...you are fab.

lots of love
xxxxxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Have just caught this thread as havnt been constantly checking up ... 

Listen, dont let things get sad    ... whoever complained couldnt have been thinking straight...what can possibly be the problem with a thread dealing with dating - it is a specific topic that can be a challenge when ttc so a standard 'dating site' wouldnt be the same... We are singlies and are ttc or caring for bumps or babes and why shouldnt we look at finding that s.o. ?  I can understand the need to have a certain structure on the site but flexibility too, please ...

We'll miss your moderating Lou ... hope easing off on that duty means you dont need to be online so late at nights .. (thought E was scarily cute in his pictures)..

Misti I have everything crossed for you ... so hope that you stay on 9meaning that you have your BFP!!)


Maya


----------



## AmandaB1971

Ladies

Can I just clarify please.  The Dating Thread was moved to the correct place on Fertility Friends which is the G&B Board, which as far as I am concerned is where it could have stayed for you to post on happily.

The post was NOT moved because anyone complained about it, that merely brought it to my attention, it was moved because in accordance with the Fertility Friends procedures on appropriately locating posts it was in the wrong place simple as that.

I am more than happy for you to have a Dating Thread on the Chit Chat area of G&B Talk and for you to label it for singlies.

In the meantime can we please stop the speculation on here as to who, what, where or why it moved.  It moved because I decided to move it, the responsibility is with me not anyone else who may have flagged it up and if you are unhappy about it then please PM me and don't continue to speculate about it on this thread.

In the meantime if you would like your thread please set it up in Chit Chat on G&B.

Thanks

AmandaB
Team Leader - Boards


----------



## lulumead

Thanks for the message Amanda.  
Can totally appreciate that you are just doing your job but I think you can sense from the level of feeling that we feel that dating and being single and trying to conceive is a very specific issue and not for general girl/boy chat which is why we wanted to keep it under our close knit board. (I know this is a public forum!)

I suspect we will all now just stay away from discussing this issue. We had some bad experiences with press on this board which is probably why we are overly protective, added in the additional judgements we feel sometimes through choosing to be single mothers, and how this is perceived....I'm not sure I would want to discuss dating within a broader context now for more judgements to be voiced.

I do fully appreciate why you have done this but I hope you can see our point of view. (apologies to any singlies who feel I am writing out of turn)

With thanks
Lxx


----------



## wizard

Golly gosh what upset.

Firstly Lou I am very sorry to see you stand sown but you've done such a fantastic job with the board and I'm amazed at how late you are up checking and posting.  Like others have said, I hope you will still post and thank you so very much for making this forum such a wonderful place.  

Mini I've no idea why someone would say anything about the thread you posted but don't go; it's just not worth it   

Sad times indeed.  Life is hard enough without sadness here so let's get on with the task in hand:  supporting each other  

Wizard x


----------



## bingbong

Well said Lulu. Mini I'm sorry that you are upset and I hope that you don't stay away for long  

Lou I am missing you as mod already   as others said I hope that you keep posting.

Inde I wish that I could type as eloquently as you!!! 

Feel like with this thread and the 2ww thread today this board isn't having a good day  

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, sorry to read that you are stepping away from modding, hope that you will still be posting here!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou - Really sorry that you are having a break but really hope that you continue to post and share E's news and pics with us. Thanks for all your hardwork.

I like hearing about your internet dating dalliances!! and also my friends who do it
L x


----------



## kylecat

Lulu - I agree, well said about the dating thread - sure it wouldn't have done any harm to remain on our board - such a small thing in the scheme of the things that are discussed on here to be honest.  

Mini - don't go, I'd miss you, although I'd still enjoy readong your posts on **.  

Lou - glad you've decided to take a break if it's the right thing for you. As I said at the bumps and babies meet up, in a way you were an inspiration to me when we all met up in London in january 08. I was just investigating/starting treatment then and I was very nervous about 'going it alone'. Then I chatted to you and had a cuddle with the gorgeous Ellis and you gave me the confidence to pursue my dream. Having my son has been the best thing that has ever happened in my life and people like you proved to me that it could and can be done even though we are on our own. So thankyou for that!  

(sorry for emotional outpourings - have been back at work two days and missing KK desperately! )


Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou   hope you feel all refreshed after your break .... I don't know how you find the time for modding to be honest so hats off to you!  I agree with Kylecat you're an inspiration, so nice to know you'll still be posting    Thanks for everything 

Mini   for you too - I was going to reply to the dating thread but didn't want to post on the main board and it was moved by the time I got round to it last night - not that I had anything exciting to add, I'm too chicken for this dating malarky    Don't stay away for too long  

Lulu not out of turn at all   very well put

Another day tomorrow!

Roll on the weekend - I am soooo tired need to spend a few days in bed to catch up with myself 

Night night ladies
Jovi x


----------



## bluprimrose

lou, you will be missed - but i hope you enjoy the time off.  hope to still see you on the 14th?

    to all you lovely ladies.

night night xx


----------



## lulumead

ooohhhhh  the dating thread seems to have reappeared...tried to PM mini...but couldn't find her!

xxx


----------



## Felix42

Just go a up a level to the Single Women board Fraggles and you should see it.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bluprimrose

Hello all

So sorry i've not been around for a while - work has been manic and i've hardly been near a computer, but i've tried as much as i can to check in on my phone and keep up with your news.  Hope to meet you all at the main meet on the 14th!  Who's going?

Fraggles, hello and welcome.  I've just come back from the fertility show which i'd thoroughly recommend to one and all - and fraggles after reading a couple of your posts i thought you might be interested to know there's a seminar tomorrow morning at 10.30 called 'donor conception - how do you tell the kids'.  I spoke to so many amazing specialists today that would have usually cost me hundreds of pounds to speak to and i got some long-awaited answers too.

Hope you're all well.

Sending hugs to you all.

Lol

bpxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Happy Birthday Kylecat for the 12th November!! Enjoy your special day with your gorgeous baby! See you Saturday. Love Coco xxx


----------



## Bella_donna

Yes, Happy Birthday for tomorrow Kylecat!!    I'm not going to be in Hampshire this weekend anymore, but should be there next weekend. I'll give you a shout! 

Hope you all have fun at your gathering  

Bella x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kylecat hope that you have a great day


----------



## bluprimrose

Happy happy birthday kylecat! xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Kylecat!!! 
Have a fab day with your gorgeous boy.


----------



## wizard

Have a lovely day Kylecat with your boy.

Wizard x


----------



## Fraggles

Kylecat, same as others have a wonderful birthday.

F x


----------



## madmisti

Kylecat - enjoy your first birthday as a mummy    Hope KK brought you tea and toast in bed  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## Sima

Happy Birthday Kylecat.  I hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Maya7

Kylecat - have a lovely birthday with the kitten   

  


Maya


----------



## Roo67




----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday Kylecat!! I hope that you are having a lovely day  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

hope you are a having a lovely day kylecat and kitten  

Happy birthday
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Kylecat, hope you've enjoyed your first birthday as a mommy 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Hope you're having a fab birthday Kylecat!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

_Happy birthday Kylecat!!! Hope the year ahead brings health and happiness to you, and that your little man keeps the smiles coming aplenty.   

A-Mx_


----------



## kylecat

Aah thanks Ladies - lovely to read all the birthday messages!   I've had a nice day, well since I came home from work anyway!!!   My parents, sister, brother in law and nephews were here when I got home with a lovely birthday spread! KK was excited when I picked him up from the childminders as he knew he'd have lots of fun when he got home!   He gave me some chocolates and shower gel and a card with his hand print in it  . Apparently he chose the gifts himself! 

Anyway, thanks again girls and hopefully see some of you on Saturday 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Maya7

hi - the Octomum programme is on again on C4 if anyone is interested...


----------



## Fraggles

Maya
Thinking of Octomum and 14 kids make me tired. I met someone on the plane who is one of 10 kids and his dad was too.
F x


----------



## Maya7

Watcing the octomum programme upset me ... The hate stirred up in the media was incredible and I cried thinking of those children having to live their life in such a glare of negative publicity ...    How can they get a balanced view of the situation they are in?...


----------



## Fraggles

Unfortunately the media frequently criticise single parents and whip up the hate brigade. Hence why I am so suspicious (sp?) of the media requests on here. I actually can only recall one positive article I have read in the media about single parenthood written by a single mother, the others have been so judgmental and downright mean.

With so many siblings, the fortunate thing will be that they will support each other but it is likely that there will always be that glare there.

Fraggles


----------



## bingbong

Hey everyone,

I have a friend who is looking for participants for some research for her masters (but she's hoping to go on to do it for a PhD too). She needs women who still have the pleasure of AF, you need to be able to read. She is based in London and needs to meet with the participants twice, first time for about 20 minutes and second for about an hour, she can come to you on Mondays, Tuesdays or Wednesdays during the day.

I know that it is a big ask, especially as you won't be paid. But it is an interesting bit of research that has not been done before and could help women in years to come. It would be totally anonymous, you will get a number and all your answers will have that number and no name. You will need to answer some personal questions, but again only the one researcher will know. 

Any questions please ask and if any of you are interested then pm me and I'll give you her email address. You can withdraw at any time so don't feel that by expressing interest you are committed. 

I hope that it is ok to post this here, sorry if it isn't  

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Bingbong

I may be interested but can I enquire what her masters is in and what is it that she is exploring in her study?

Thanx
Fraggles x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fullmoon - belated birthday honey!!  Hope you had a fab day x x x


----------



## Roo67

sorry fullmoon - hope you had a lovely day


----------



## lulumead

happy belated birthday Fullmoon
xx


----------



## indekiwi

_Fullmoon, sorry to have missed your birthday - hope you had a wonderful day and were royally spoilt!

A-Mx_


----------



## indekiwi

Really interesting programme on Radio 4 right now - discussing killer cells and so on - only just started listening but sounds like it would be worth downloading and listening to again.  Quick edit - the programme started at 9 pm and was called Frontiers, lasted 30 minutes.

A-Mx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys 

Many thanks for the birthday wishes   I had a very busy weekend with food, more food and then even more food!!! Was out for dinner Fri eve, Sat lunch, Sat eve, Sun lunch and Sun eve - so probably a stone heavier as well as another year older   

Had a few tears on my own in the morning as my third birthday now since ttc and wishing for that mummy birthday card but for the sake of my friends and family I manged to hold it together   I was also very spoilt and had lots of lovely pressys including a silver moonstone ring which is supposed to help fertility   

Had a few tears again this eve but I think its because AF is due anyday and I can't stop thinking about the surgery I will have in less than 2 weeks time   I am pretty terrified and just so fed up of having to go through c**p alone   and it really doesn't help when you watch the news and see that a woman left her 4 children under 5 years old alone for 24 hours whilst she went out on a bender!!! The youngest was just 12 weeks old - some people just dont deserve to have children in my view!!!   

Hope you enjoyed the meet - sorry I couldn't be there  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## wizard

cem said:


> This is sad


Are you on a sad story search again? 

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, find us happy stories pls Cem - we all need some positivity and cheering up - well I do anyway, got foul cold (not flu or anything just sneezing/runny nose etc  ) and super tired after the stresses and strains of the last few days.....

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Cem...think it's just a nasty cold - I don't actually feel too bad - just runny nose/sneezing and generally feeling a bit like head is full of cotton wool


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had a lovely nite last night at an awards dinner at a lovely posh hotel overlooking Hyde Park, I realised that I was so lucky to be there with my donor and his partner and my friends and colleagues - I did spot another girl in my dress though!!  for men black tie is so easy and they all look the same - even though we didn't win my groups category I suppose being a national finialist is an achievement.  Ironically my donor's partner was the first winner on stage as he won the raffle of the night and 6 bottles of champgane which flowed freely all night at our table! 
L


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jealous JJ - love the chance to dress up!!  Sounds like a lovely evening x


----------



## Mifi

Hi Ladies

I hate to be the bearer of such bad news but Mistimop has m/c and currently in hospital   

Our thoughts are with her at this terrible time   

I will update you all more later as I am at work and cant really post right now  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh FM I am so sorry for Misti, did anything happen to her as you say she is in hospital- I know she will be devastated please pass on my thoughts to her.
L x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks to Full Moon and Midnight Action for posting for me on various threads.

Thought I'd pop on between crying bouts and update

I started miscarrying about 1 am and had to go in to EPU at 4 am as very heavy etc. Scan confirmed empty uterus    I had to be admitted  because my Hb(Haemaglobin) pre treatment was 14.7 - was 11.2 on admission and I was still bleeding heavily 6 hours later.Repeat Hb at 10 am was 10.4 and they wanted to transfuse me. I  really didn't want that and they held off and repeated Hb at 12pm - and was still 10.4 as bleeding was lessening. They finally allowed me home at 3 pm.

I have had no sleep and am exhausted from that and crying, plus blood loss. They have warned me I will feel very tired from anaemia for a while -have to take iron. Everyone was very kind.

I am totally and utterly devastated - I wish that no-one on here knows how I feel, but sadly I know many of you have experienced it too  

Going to have another good cry ( impossible on the ward) and take a sleeping tablet in the hope of at least some sleep.

Glad to be home with my fur babies

Not sure if i will be around much on FF for a bit. But I wil be thinking of you all

lol
Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Misti, I have just read your news.  It is so unbelievably cruel after all you have been through, and how you have persevered.  I hope the physical pain is subsiding and that at the very least you can get some sleep as you will be exhausted.  Thank goodness the hospital were kind to you.  As you say, the FBs will know how sad you are and they will take care of you.  It is heartbreaking that so many of us have had to go through this, I just wish there was a way I could take the pain away for you.  I've pm'ed you my phone number if you want to talk,
                                        lots of love, Rosi xxx


----------



## Mifi

Misti

Weve txt but im so glad you are home with **    I hope you get some decent sleep tonight and big hugs from **    

Thinking of you, you're not alone hun     

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Fraggles

Misti, I know nothing I say will take away how you are feeling but am thinking of you.

Am so sorry.

Lots of love and hugs 

Fraggles x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Misti   . Such ghastly news - I could hardly believe it when I saw it on **. I am sending you all my love and please tell me if I can do anything at all


----------



## kylecat

So very very sorry to read your news Misti - I am thinking of you, 

Lots of Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

So so sorry to hear your devastating news Misti    
It's just so unfair, wish there was something I could say...
Take care of yourself.

Upsy
xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Misti, so sorry to hear this - really gutted for you. Coco xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Misti I am so sorry .... please take care of yourself, hope you get some rest tonight  
Jovi x


----------



## langtang

Misti,  I'm terribly sorry. My thoughts are with you.

Clare


----------



## muddypaws

Misti, am gutted for you. So sorry you have gone through such a terrible ordeal. Look after yourself.  

Muddy


----------



## Mifi

Muddy your ticker looks like chinese writing to me - wats happened!?!


----------



## muddypaws

Yeah i just noticed that...will look into it.

M


----------



## lulumead

misti       
xx


----------



## acrazywench

Misti, I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you at this difficult time.

Take care   

xx


----------



## Felix42

Misti, hope you managed to get some sleep last night.   for your dreadful experience. 

Take lots of care of yourself. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Hi everyone

I am completely exhausted - obviously took a physical toll - and a bit numb as too tired to feel much I think. But I wanted to say a massive thank you to every single one of you who has posted messages of support on the threads, sent me PM's, texted me or left messages via ********. I so so appreciate it. I can't reply to all of you who have texted, sent messages etc individually at the moment but I will soon. Meanwhile THANK YOU so much.

lol
Misti xx


----------



## RedRose

Misti, hope you are getting through the day any way you can    , must have been so terrifying for you on your own, especially as it was so sudden and at that time of night.  I hope there was/is someone around who can help you get through this very tough time.  Put yourself as top priority, we're all thinking of you, lots of hugs, love Rosi xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Misti, I really don't know what to say, and whatever words I use won't convey even a quarter of how sorry and sad I am that you have experienced such a loss.      I so hope that your friends and your FBs give you lots of hugs and support in the days and weeks ahead, and that you will find your way forward in time.     

All my love

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde I hope that your Wed scan goes well
Lx


----------



## indekiwi

Thanks JJ1, am feeling anxious and hopeful and excited now.  No more bleeds since the one on Saturday, and if anyone inadvertently bumps my swollen and sore (.)(.) there are going to be sharp words spoken, so I'm taking this all as encouraging signs that all is well inside.  

Hoping you get the call from CRM very soon - your match must be just around the corner now hun!       

And some very belated birthday wishes to Amelie and Libby - hope they had a wonderful birthday party and that their mum had a little bit of fun too!  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

All the very best for Weds Inde - will be thinking of you  
Be sure to come and let us know the good news....

Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Cheers Suity, and hoping you're right behind me in the BFP / first scan stakes.    

A-Mx


----------



## bluprimrose

wishing you loads of luck inde - and hope all good with you suity.

love to everyone else.

bpxx


----------



## Felix42

Best of luck Inde.  Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde thinking of you x x 

Felix honey - love the scan!! xx


----------



## acrazywench

Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow Inde. 

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck tomorrow Inde x


----------



## Roo67

Inde - hope the scan goes well tomorrow, didn't realise you had a bleed, glad its now stopped, thinking of you

r x


----------



## Grace10704

Inde - fingers, toes, legs arms & eyes all crossed - very difficult to function but if it has the desired effect it will have been worth it!  Will be thinking of you tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Inde - Everything's crossed here too. Best of luck tomorrow hun.

The girls had a fab birthday and party thanks. I was a bit cruel and still sent them to preschool in the morning, but they made a big fuss of them and it was a bit of normality for them. I was going to take them to a soft play near us in the afternoon but I couldn't bear to take them away from their toys. They really enjoyed their party too. We all had a good laugh at their attempts to test their birthday cake beforehand, one to tell the grandkids!

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## bingbong

pleased to hear that the birthday celebrations went well sam  

Inde, will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhh - glad you all had fun Sam   

We're off to out first Birthday Tea on Saturday. Can't wait


----------



## bluprimrose

inde, thinking of you and sending you so much luck.

bpxx


----------



## Roo67

Hope you have a lovely day E

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Made me chuckle x x Thought of you and your like of all things Gin - Happy Birthday Es



Happy Birthday honey! Hope you've had a great day!!! x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Esperanza, hope you've had a good day!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

_Happy birthday Esperanza! Hope you've had a wonderful day. 

A-Mx_


----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday Esperanza! I hope that you had a lovely day  

Bingbong x


----------



## bluprimrose

Happy happy birthday esperanza!

Hugs

bpxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Esperanza!

Hope you've had a lovely day xxx


----------



## Roo67

Happy Birthday Claire

Hve a lovely day

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Claire hope you have a great day
L xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Birthday Claire honey x x


----------



## bluprimrose

Wishing you a very happy birthday claire.

 bpxx


----------



## wizard

Have a lovely day Claire.     

Lots of love

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday claire...hope you have some treats  
xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Happy birthday Claire xxx


----------



## indekiwi

_Claire, many happy returns of the day. We hope you've been spoilt rotten, fed too many chocolates and generally have been thoroughly loved and celebrated by your family and friends.

All our love on your special day,

A-M & poppet_


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Claire, hope you're having a lovely day 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday Claire, I hope that you have a wonderful day  

Bingbong x


----------



## going it alone

Claire -                      

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

CEM Happy Birthday!  Hope you've had a lovely day xxx


----------



## Teela

Happy Birthday Cem      

Hope you had a fabulous day

Teela
x


----------



## Felix42

CEM, hope you've had a fantastic birthday and the next year brings you all the happiness and luck you so deserve. 

   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Belated happy birthday claire ... you had a belated birthday present for yourself too didn't you?


Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Just watching Gavin and Stacey (BBC1 ) I love it and he has a low sperm count, so pleased that infertility is coming in the soaps it can only help to normalise it all
Lx


----------



## sweet1

yeah but what's the betting she unexpectedly becomes preggers anyway and it all ends happily


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes if they make it all seem so easy it will be annoying!!


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies  

Please help im having a major wobble   went to see the consultant yesterday to discuss what to do next and as I have recently had my tubes flushed out he said that my fertility will be up for the next 6 months and before going to IVF again I should try another 6 IUI's with superovulation starting January   Dont get me wrong I am so grateful for this opportunity but since my appointment yesterday I have been in tears on & off and stressing for loads of reasons.....

Am I doing the right thing? 
Can I cope being a single mum?
Can I afford a baby?
How will I cope with the sleep deprivation?
What will I do if I get sick or worse need hospital treatment? Is it fair to expect my sister or mum to take care of the baby?
What if I loose my job?
Even been thinking is this still what I really want? 

I don't know why I feel back to square 1 with all these thoughts. At the beginning of my journey 2 years ago I was adament that this IS what I want and it IS the right decision so how come such a drastic change now     As its taken so long I keep thinking perhaps I should wait another year but then if I dont get pg then will I be kicking myself that I missed the opportunity of the next 6 months with my tubes being all clear and fertility up   I just dont feel strong enough or ready anymore    and facing another year like the last 2 is crippling me with fear    Do you think all this could just be a bad case of nerves    

When im not around children I dont feel that ache in heart anymore so denial is easy and I distract myself with getting on with my life as I have done in the tx break I have just had. But when I am around babies my heart breaks and I ache all over   so will all my doubts go once I am holding the child I have yearned for for so long?? Perhaps it is just nerves Im so confused   

Sorry about the rant   Your thoughts are greatly appreciated  

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## bluprimrose

dear full moon

  

these are worries and fears i have on a daily basis (and i am currently pupo with 3 embies on board!!).  as single ladies this isn't the path we chose for ourselves but the one we have found ourselves on because we're strong enough to go it alone to try our hardest to get what we want in our lives and have no regrets.

i would quite happily wait to meet someone and try naturally - or with tx if needs be - if i had youth on my side, but i don't.  so i have no choice but to do it on my own if i want to try to have a baby.  i definitely don't necessarily feel ready!

all your worries and fears are totally understandable and justified and i think as the journey gets longer and harder it's only expected that we might start wondering more and more about what we're doing.  but think how you would feel if you stopped tx and stopped trying for that longed-for baby - does that feel more scary than all the other fears?  it does to me which is what keeps me going.

hope this helps a little.

bpxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM -   

Almost certainly just a bad case of nerves, and a very understandable fear and reluctance to put yourself through the stress and pain of tx again. I have discussed this at length with my counsellor and for me at least, I know that the questions around would I make a good mum, is this what I really want etc, those are just delaying tactics because I'm terrified of putting myself through it again and it not working. And because I'm so scared of that, I look for excuses and reasons not to go ahead. 

Now you might not be the same as me, but I thought I would share that so you can think about it. All these questions and worries might just be more about the fear of having to go through tx again, and the even bigger fear of it not working....

When I have a wobble, I just remind myself why I started out on this journey in the first place. I know that I want to be a mum, and all these other things are just gap fillers...some of them, like the holiday, are pleasant gap fillers, but they are gap fillers nonetheless...they are not going to solve things in the long run...and then I try to focus on that

Christmas and New Year are such difficult times for those of us without families of our own, and I find I always get a bit down and depressed when I reflect on the previous year and what I have (or more accurately have not) achieved
And you've just been through a pretty major operation with complications etc as well, so it's no wonder it's all a bit much  

Try not to put too much pressure on yourself at this time...and you know what, if you're not ready emotionally in January, just delay to Feb...you've still got a good few months of opportunity if you do that

Take care, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## ameliacooper

Full Moon   

Poor you for feeling this way .... but it is sooo totally normal and shows how responsible you are and that you have not taken this decision lightly.

All I can say is that the thinking about it all is soo much harder than when you get your BFP - what I mean is you will still have all these worries and fears (I did) but you WILL cope.

You haven't been through all you've gone through recently if it wasn't what you really wanted .... but if you have changed your mind then no one would blame you - it is definitely not easy.

My opinion (if you don't mind) is to go for it - and make the most of the next 6 months and I will   for a BFP.

Yes the sleep deprivation is hard (prob not as bad you think though), yes you may lose your job (so you'll get another one) can you afford it (well if I'd have thought about it that seriously I probably would have said no) but you manage - you just do.

I know what you mean about when you're with kids it hurts more and then you can go home and just shut off - I think we've all felt like that.

BP - where in Herts are you from?  I wonder if I live near you (N London)

xx


----------



## bluprimrose

hello ameliacooper

i am right on the border of herts and north west london.  (as far as i'm concerned i live in central london  !)

bpxx


----------



## ameliacooper

BP - I think we live v near each other ....

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

AmeliaCooper/BP are you two on the Thameslink line, I live in Beds.

F x


----------



## bluprimrose

no, my train goes into euston or the jubilee line tube for me.

bpxx


----------



## ameliacooper

oooh all this geography I am rubbish with.

I do live v near the Thameslink F - but prob about 30 mins or so from Beds.

I haven't left the house yet - but apparently the main roads aren't that bad - but I live off a quiet street and its way too slippery to take the car out yet.  I hope it all melts tomorrow.

RL - I hope the snow doesn't ruin your lunch plans tomorrow hun.

Axx


----------



## bingbong

I'm on the Thameslink   but am definately in central london. Thameslink is great when it works!!  

I hope that everyone can make lunch tomorrow 

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

That train line is quite near me in Bedford


----------



## Damelottie

FM   

I don't feel very comfortable saying much on these boards anymore, but if its any help I _never_ 100% felt that I knew/was comfortable with what I was doing. It wasn't necessarily that I had doubts as such. Its almost like the whole decision was just too big for me to every really make it iykwim. I knew I wanted to have children tho, so I literally used to just make myself go ahead with the treatment/plans and almost just leave it all up to fate . I know that sounds odd but this is a huuuge journey, and some wobbles etc I feel are expected.

Heaven knows if that made any sense but my thoughts are the same as ameliacooper - Go for it


----------



## Mifi

Hi ladies 

Thank you so much for all your thoughts and support, although terrified I think I do feel a little better today. I think that Suity hit the nail on the head and its just my brain thinking up excuses to put me off tx as im just so nervous and gutted I have to go through more tx, more injections etc. etc. as alot of us do   and of course completelt terrified of having another loss. 

You have reminded me that deep down I know I will be a great mum and it is my nature to care and always has been, unfortunately it is also in my nature to worry, but like you say its not always a bad thing. I dont think it helps living on a small island so I can't meet other women going through tx as most, including me worry about confidentiality, its bad enough sitting in the waiting room at the clinic wondering if you are going to see someone you know. I know I would feel much less alone if I could attend the FF meet ups   although I dont live too far from the UK it still will cost around £200 per trip which I just cannot justify as at the moment I dont even have enough funds to pay for more tx as having to do what I said I would never do and im getting a loan    

I will go ahead with tx in Jan/Feb and will ignore the negative voice in my head telling me to stop, because although I dont feel it now I do remember that certainty I used to feel that this IS the right decision for me. I think that this journey has been so long and tough that perhaps like you say its no wonder we get wobbles   

Ive also struggled with the decision I have made going with a brand new donor as in my head although I know that it is the right decision it makes me feel very sad, as if I got pg again with the same donor the baby would be close to the baby I had lost (if that makes sence) so in some ways it kinda feels like another loss, if you get me  

Thank you ladies im so so grateful for your support   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

Hi Full Moon
sorry only just read this thread but I feel like you voiced everything that I've been thinking! But ultimately I want to be a mum so its onwards and upwards.

here's to 2010 being a great year for us all.
xx


----------



## Jammy J

Here's to 2010 and lots of potive thoughts for us all...

JAH


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM so sorry you have been going thorugh all this, it is so natural to have a wobble- where abouts do you live? there might be someone nearer to you
L x


----------



## Roo67

I hope everyone has a lovely christmas and that all our dreams come true in 2010

R xx


----------



## Rose39

Roo - have a lovely holiday and safe travels!!

Rose xx


----------



## aweeze

Ditto Roo - have a wonderful time

Lou
XXX


----------



## bluprimrose

have a lovely hol roo - and here's to a great 2010 for us all.

bpxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - have a fabulous time honey - All the best for 2010

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all - probably won't be about much over coming year - but will try and catch up on your news as and when I can.
Take care big hugs mini x x


----------



## Felix42

Roo, have a brilliant break. Wishing that all your dreams come true next year.  

Love, peace, health & happiness to all my other fertility friends too.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wishing you all a Happy Christmas- I am doing the last bits and pieces and then head off to the boys tomorrow for Christmas Eve for a few days



L x


----------



## Rose39

Wishing all the singlies a lovely Christmas and hoping all our dreams come true in 2010!



Rose xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have a wonderful Christmas everyone....I'm off to my mums for Xmas Eve/Xmas Day/Boxing Day, but am taking laptop so will no doubt be online!

Hoping for a wonderful 2010 for us all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed




----------



## bluprimrose

merry merry christmas all my lovely singlie ffs!

here's to the best year for us all in 2010.

lol &    

bpxx


----------



## bingbong

I really hope that everyone has a lovely christmas        

Bingbong x

p.s. how do you do the pretty pictures?

p.p.s. I finally got round to trying to sign up to Charter membership and I cannot for the life of me work out how to do it   Can someone please let me know! When I go to my paid subscriptions nothing comes up


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bing Bong - if you double click on one of the pics someone else has inserted, it will take you to the site where you can choose a pic of your own
Then copy/paste the text (choose the one for forums NOT Myspace etc) into your post and when you post it, the pic will appear (use Preview to check if you're worried it hasn't worked)

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Have a great Christmas ladies. May all your dreams come true in 2010.

Sima x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Here a very cute waiting for Santa clip for dog lovers!!
Click on link below..... 
http://ak.imgag.com/imgag/product/preview/flash/pdShell.swf?ihost=http://ak.imgag.com/imgag&brandldrPath=/product/full/el/&cardNum=/product/full/ap/3173936/graphic1

XX


----------



## Jammy J

Merry christmas everyone, may everyone have good health, happiness and lots of babies in 2010!!
Love JAH x


----------



## bluprimrose

hello jah, how are you?

bpxx


----------



## Fraggles

Wishing everyone a stonking Christmas and fabulous New Year and very pregnant 2010

F x


----------



## starbuck

Happy Christmas from me too.    Wishing everyone gets their dream in 2010 and there are lots more names added to the Mums and bumps thread.

Starbuck
x


----------



## GIAToo

Ok  -thought I was pretty IT savvy but have failed miserably to add a glitter image!! 

      

Wishing you all a wonderful Christmas and hope all your dreams come true in 2010  

JJ1 - I LOVED that dog video  

Love
GIA Too xx


----------



## sweet1

Merry Xmas everyone,

Here's to a bumper   2010 for us all!


----------



## aweeze

*Wishing you all a very Merry Xmas and may all your dreams come true in 2010!



Lou & E
X*​


----------



## madmisti

Hello everyone



I know I have been absent for a while but couldn't not wish everyone a very Happy Christmas and a New Year in which all our dreams come true 

I will probably be back properly in the New Year, but haven't forgotten you and do read a bit occasionally.

So happy to see some new bumps too 

Take care all
Much love
Misti xx


----------



## Teela

*HAPPY XMAS TO ALL YOU LOVELY FF SINGLIES

HERE'S TO A BUMPER CROP OF BFP'S, SUCCESSFUL, HEALTHY AND HAPPY 2010

     

LOTS OF LOVE

TEELA
XXXXX
*


----------



## Damelottie

​


----------



## bingbong




----------



## ameliacooper

Happy Christmas to all you lovely ladies,

  for all our dreams to come true in 2010

A xxxx


----------



## indekiwi

_Wishing everyone a very happy Christmas this year - and particularly for those who are still waiting, all my love and best wishes for successful pregnancies in the 12 months to come. A-Mx_


----------



## Lou-Ann

_Wishing all you wonderful ladies a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year .

For those new mommys amongst us, I hope you have a special 1st Christmas with your little ones  

For those of us still waiting, I hope all your dreams come true in 2010  !

Lou-Ann x_


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Wishing you all loads of festive cheer ... and for a dream fulfilling 2010 for everyone  

          


Maya and J


----------



## cocochanel1

Happy Christmas everyone - may all of our dreams come true in 2010. 

Hugs to all of you who are currently having a tough time with this treatment malarkey. 

Wishing those of you with new babies this year a very special first Christmas. 

Thank you for being lovely friends in 2009.

Much Love, Coco xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hello, it is a long shot but is anyone going to Cath Kidston in Bicester Village? They have a christmas stocking that I want to buy but they won't sell it over the phone....!

Love Coco xxx


----------



## bingbong

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8298465.stm

Thought people might be interested. I also read an article in the paper yesterday about a sperm bank in California, US that allows people to choose sperm based on which celebrity the donor looks like. Apparently David Beckham was so popular that the donor had to be retired, and now Ben Affleck is the favourite. Thought that it was quite funny.

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

bingbong - lol  there is a question on Xytex profiles which asks donors to say which famous person they look like  

coco - sorry I can't help you - hope someone else can  
GIA too xx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi BP,

I was just thinking about you and have just read your news, I am so sorry and hope you are ok. Thoughts are with you at this time.

Sorry for the late response but I have only just seen this. I have my counselling booked for next week and then the clinic apt on the 15th.  i was hoping that i might be able to start treatment this cycle but as that would be day 5 I think it will be too late for this cycle although I might call tomorrow to try to bring it forward so timing is better, otherwise its another month.... have not even ordered sperm yet but I think i want to wait to after 1st clinic apt to do that.
Am still having days where I think how will I ever cope but other days and i am completely ok about the whole journey.

Heres hoping that 2010 is a good year for all of us.

PS how is your friend doing, is it Kate? 

JAH x


----------



## bingbong

Winky,



Bingbong x


----------



## Roo67

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DI

Wishing you lots of love and luck for the year ahead.

R xx


----------



## indekiwi

_Dear Winky, hope you're having a wonderful day!_


----------



## wizard

Happy Birthday Winky!  Hope it's a great day for you.

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Winky, hope you're having a lovely day  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky hope it is a good one


----------



## muddypaws

Winks, happy birthday missus...hope that this coming year is your time. Also hope that you are out having a good time. x


Muddy


----------



## RichmondLass

Happy Birthday Winks!!!  Enjoy your holiday


RLxxx


----------



## Maya7

Happy Birthday Winky    

  Hope its a good one and the start of a great year!!!!!



Maya


(will really have to discover how to get those sparkly greetings   )


----------



## GIAToo

Maya - I can't work out the sparkly things either  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WINKY   

GIA Too xx


----------



## bingbong

I hope that 2010 is the year for us all  

Bingbong x


----------



## Jammy J

Great firework display Bingbong!

Happy new year to you all of you, heres to 2010!!

JAH x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wishing all you lovely ladies a very happy and healthy 2010! May all your dreams come true  

Lou-Ann x

p.s. I can't do the sparkly thingys either


----------



## kylecat

[/url]

Happy new year girlies!! And sorry to have missed your birthday winky - I hope you had a lovely lovely day yesterday! 

Kylecat and kylekitten xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

happy new year ladies xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wishing you all a happy new year - I really hope that it is a great one for all of us xx


----------



## bluprimrose

happy happy new year everyone - this is our decade and our dreams WILL come true.

lots of love and    

bpxx


----------



## Mifi

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES 2010 WILL BE OUR RECORD BFP YEAR!!!!        

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

happy happy birthday winky, hope you have had a lovely time.

and happy 2010 everyone...hoping it will be fabulous for us all     

I'm just back from very sunny Malta where I danced the new year in, in the street...lovely, bit cold here!
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Snow snow- usually i love it, but had to travel London to Edinburgh I really thought the meeting would be cancelled, but I got here by train at 2300 in the end. My fear is getting stranded up here, and we are supposed to be flying to Ireland from Gatwick tomorrow.
The boys drove London to South Coast and got stuck in the car on the A23, a lorry had jack knifed and closed the road and then the snow!! Their 1 1/2 journey was still in progress 7 hrs later.

Good luck to everyone
L x


----------



## 9£Bundle

JJ1 - Gatwick still closed, and it is still coming down thick. Snow supposed to fade off in next 24 Hrs, but the ice gonna be your problem tomorrow. So however you travel please stay off the roads, its gonna be lethal.  

My friend also got stuck on A23 last. She, & a few others stranded at same point, had to sleep in their cars. They all got rescued by police this morning.

Hope your travel plans all work out, and wherever you end up, hope its warm & dry.
Take care & good luck.
9£B xx


----------



## IceQueen

Belated Happeeeeeeeeeeeeeee New Year everyone!
May 2010 bring you all health and happiness  

I would do a big picture like some of you, but can't work out how to, so my warm wishes will have to do 

IQ
x


----------



## 9£Bundle

IceQueen -    glad I'm not the only one!

Rose - phone counsellor session, what a great option under the circumstances. Good luck.    As for Friday, I've got my fingers crossed for you that the weather eases up enough to get transport running smoothly again.   and  

9£B
x


----------



## GIAToo

Hello peeps!

Rose - I got the train today and it was fine so it might be ok tomorrow. Not sure exactly where you are.  Good luck though  

Ice Queen/9£Bundle - glad it's not just me either that can't do the pictures other than smileys!!   .

I got all wrapped up in my walking gear and went for my scan today. Start down regging tonight and start stimming on 13th Jan - eek!

Hope everyone is ok and warm and cosy  
GIA Too xx


----------



## bingbong

Rose I so hope that you make it into London tomorrow, sounds like if you can get to a train station you will be ok, just leave plenty of time. I hope that the scan etc go well  

GIA2, pleased that you made it and congrats on getting the go ahead to start   

JJ I hope that you make it to Ireland! Hows things up north? 

Here is mental, I live in North London and work in South London and it's amazing how much more snow there is in the North! Made it to work with some stress and did get home again but took longer and almost every train is badly delayed   Hoping that I can get there and back tomorrow.

Hope that everyone got through the day safe

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - hope you get to your appts tomorrow - it's so stressful isn't it?

I'm supposed to depart Heathrow on my big trip on Fri eve from Heathrow and no idea if I'll make it or not. This morning my car was pretty much buried....I walked up to the main road and the police directing traffic there advised me to get out asap as once it freezes I'd be completely stuck, especially as the snow is forecast to continue. So frantically packed (forgot make up, various other bits and bobs which I will now have to buy at airport  ) and then with the help of my very lovely neighbours managed eventually to get going...took around an hour to dig the drive clear of the knee deep snow, and then 4 of them pushing me to get the car out as so icy/slippy. Skidded round several corners etc in the village - bit scary, but once on the main road was fine and am now at my mums which is very close to main A3 and M25 so hoping even if weather is bad, am more likely to get to the airport now....of course assuming flights are OK by then....

Hope everyone is OK in the snow - having driven today my advice would be don't unless you absolutely have to - it's too scary...

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity if you can get there I flew out of heathrow yesterday no problems. Our journey started as a nightmare we were supposed to go easyjet from gatwick the boys were on the train when they logged on and our flight changed from going to cancelled, I was still at home in London so they got to the airport it was chaos no help, or info just no chance of flying that day. I went online and bought new flights for the afternoon via a different carrier out of heathrow.

The the challenge was for them to get from gatwick to heathrow in 2 1/2 hrs. There was no info there was over an hours wait for taxis, they joined the bus q and then someone official announced no more buses to heathrow for hours. The cab driver wanted £120 for the short hop the got to the front of the queue and found 2 other guys desperate to get to heathrow for new flights.

Meanwhile I got a minicab to paddington I was sitting on heathrow express waiting for it to go and something said to me check your passport again! I couldn't find it, despite checking it  was in my bag in my house!! I heard the train start to beep ready to depart like a mad woman I grabbed my luggage dashed off flung the contents of my handbag on the platform floor, me on my knees- I only get moments like these when it's connected with fertility!!! So ran like a mad woman to get a black cab home, he must have thought I was nuts but he was so nice I dashed in no passport on my table! I ran back out to cab and unacked my luggage in the back of his cab - not there! I rang the mini cab company in case I'd dropped it and low and behold it must have fallen out when I got my purse out to pay, and the driver had taken it back to office so I rushed round in black cab to office and back to train station. I got the train an hour later! Meanwhile ringing the boys about their mission of getting a cab and their progress. We all got there just in time I then couldn't find my make - up bag so dashed into boots and bought basics only to find it when I arrived!
heathrow was very civilised.
Needless to say we were relieved but remained calm(ish)!! We had a great night out last in Belfast heading to Dublin today, here not much snow, but was foggy last night.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - what a nightmare...but glad you made it

Not looking so good for me. My 11.50 am flight is delayed until at least 7pm tonight and last night the flights leaving around that time didn't get off the ground much before midnight. So no way I will make my connection in Delhi now and have had to re-book for following day plus hotel in Delhi...
Now just got to hope I actually get away at some point today  
It's so stressful and not what you want when starting a holiday  

Suitcase
x

ps thanks Mac Cook


----------



## lulumead

oh my JJ...that sounds pretty stressful.

Suity: really hope you get going as soon as possible, at least once you are there you can enjoy yourself and relax. Try not to stress, not much you can do about. have a lovely lovely time.
xx


----------



## Felix42

Goodness, I feel exhausted just reading about your travel problems JJ and Suity. So glad you finally made it JJ and   that you're underway shortly Suity. Have a fab time!!

Rose, do hope you managed to have your scan ok today.  for a smooth sail from now on. How exciting to be getting going. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok in this weather. I'm working from home today but need to head out to the Drs mid afternoon so am ready to take it very slowly. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Rose, Felix and Suity ... hope you all get to where you need to go!!

JJ1 ... what a stressful airport run.  I used to be able to do that (and frequently did) but now avoid travelling as much as I can - and I mean even short car journeys!  Good luck with Dublin!  I've stayed up North as the weather was so horrible and although its not so bad on the main roads, I wouldnt be able to get from the M50 to my house without the car doing a few spins.  They've run out of grit so take it easy.. 

Anybody else with cabin fever?  Cant wait for this stupid weather to be over!!


Maya


----------



## RichmondLass

Gosh you poor girls with your travels.  I do hope everyone gets to where they need to be.  Stay at home in the warm I say!  I don't mind at all being indoors with my laptop and telly.  Ventured out to M&S today - Rose, IceQueen and GOA2 (or is it GOAT?) will be pleased to know there is food in my kitchen for tomorrow.  We are having a Hampton mini-meet!

Two little boys knocked on my door about 5pm and said  ' Do you want us to clear your path for 50p?'  I do hope that Enrique/Esteban/Ricardo turns out like that! Then I can retire early and he can keep me.  Mind you they literally cleared my path which amounts to about a square foot and nothing beyond it, so still a bit icy getting to car, even though it's right outside house!

Off to have a 3D scan tomorrow in Kingston so fingers crossed the Babster plays ball better than previous scans and doesn't go all camera shy on me.

Back to Come Dine with Me...

RLxx


----------



## bingbong

JJ that was stressful just reading your post! I hope that you have a great time and it more than makes up for the getting there.

Hoping that Suity is going to be in the air soon too.

RL, good luck for your scan tomorrow! I hope that Enrique is playing ball. And enjoy your Hamptons mini-meet, it sounds lovely. 

I've had enough of the snow, just want to be able to walk down the street  without feeling that my life is at risk. 

Rose I hope you got to London ok!!!


Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Have posted this elswhere but QI on Beeb one at mo is all about babies:
Is anyone watching QI at the moment on BBC1?  Up until the 1920s, pink was the colour used for boys and blue for girls.  Until the mid 15th Century, 'girls' was a generic word for children. male children were knave girls and females were gay girls!  'Boy was a servant.  Quite interesting!


----------



## GIAToo

Hey RL - looking forward to tomorrow, but GOAT    That would be Going Off Alone Too or Going Out Alone Too maybe??   
Scan in the morning?? Does that mean we'll get to see Enrique in 3D at lunchtime?? Very exciting!!  

Suity - hope you get away today and it isn't too stressful getting to your final destination  

JJ1 - I think I got palpitations reading your post  

Felix - did you get to the GP's ok? Hope all is well  

Rose - hope you got to your scan today - see you tomorrow  

I made it to the dole office today to sign off!! woohoo!  Then I got a call tonight about a job I really wanted.  They should have interviewed today so I assumed I hadn't got it, but tonight they invited me for interview next Thursday - but I start the other job on Wednesday!!   Oh well.....

GIA Too xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh yeah!  haha  GIAT!!!  But to me, you'll always be GOAT...there's a nanny or kid joke in there somewhere but it's gone 10 and IM usually snoring by now.

How come that every night this week I've been too tired to make Celeb BB at 10 and tonight I'm wide awake and it's on at 9!!!

RLxx


----------



## Annaleah

RL - enjoy the scan tomorrow (hope he plays to the camera) and the mini meet.  I've no such luck with path clearing angels...the little people around here spent the whole morning chasing the poor postman with snowballs...as he got more upset they just threw more!!!

Hope everyone got off on their various travels ok

Must stop posting pics on ******** and get on with my essay all about management and a pile of...  @*&^%$**"....which no doubt will keep me occupied for the rest of the weekend (might have a few dancing friends round tomorrow eve for a boogie in the kitchen as salsa was snowed off tonight)
Annaleah xx


----------



## bingbong

Suity has arrived in Delhi according to ********  

I am just looking at the DCN website, do you think that it's worth joining? It's only £20 but if you add up all these small amounts they soon add up. Wondered what people thought? And is it worth getting now or should I wait until I'm pg? 



Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bingbong, I joined DCN a few days before I joined here (Suity pointed me in the direction of this board). I must say that I don't use it as often as I do here (in fact I very rarely use it), but I am still a member and they do send out newsletters and articles on a regular basis.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## cocochanel1

Bingbong, the articles are fantastic. |Very helpful.
xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Howdy all

BB I am a DCN member but to be honest, I never read the emails or newsletter - I don't have time.  There's no 'community' like there is on here but I have attended a meet and will attend another hopefully.However website is useful and workshops sound good - not sure you have to be a member to do those though.

Well Julio did not play ball today for his 3D scan .  i was there for an hour and a half and we had three attempts between which I was fed coffee and biscuits, walked round, patted tummy, sang a song, went to loo etc.  Nothing doing.  His face was squashed into my uterus so far it looked like he had a pair of tights over his head, then he had his hands in front of his face, then finally he brought his feet up infront of his face! Very camera shy! Which puts paid to my intentions of him having a stage career...So they've re booked me for a couple of weeks.  Couldn't recommend them highly enough - New Victoria Hospital, Coombe Lane in Kingston - think its a BUPA hosp if anyone needs anything in the way of scans at any point.

Did have lovely afternoon with GIAT (not GOAT), IceQueen and Rose39 and we put the world to rights!


----------



## bingbong

thanks everyone, I'm going to wait to join until I'm pg but will join then as the meets and articles sound good.

RL sorry bambino was being naughty, typical boy  did you still have to pay? Pleased that the mini meet went well.

Bingbong xx


----------



## GIAToo

Yes it was a lovely afternoon.  Thank you RL for your hospitality!!   

I'll prob join DCN when I've had a baby.   

Hope everyone is well  
GIA Too xx (or GOAT to some  )


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 I wouldn't worry too much about being known as GOAT. I'm also known as Big Bog to a few  

Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hahaha Just my little pet names for you gals! 

RLxx


----------



## starbuck

I joined DCN too before I joined here (again thanks to Suity for pointing me in this direction).    I made good use of their free library - they had one particular book (can look it up if you like) which had loads of facts about Choice mothers which I found really reassuring.  Haven't made much use of it since then although did go to a good telling and talking workshop once I was pg.  For me it was good for helping me research my decision and I hope will be good once I've got my LO.  

RL sorry your LO didn't play ball.  I'm really tempted with the 4D scans too but still have to get past my 21 week scan first.  Am glad they could rebook you.

Starbuck
x


----------



## Luchia

WHERE IS REPROFIT ?


----------



## bingbong

RL I did think after I posted that it was you that came up with both names!  

Luchia Reprofit is in Brno in the Czech Republic. If you look at the czech board on here you will find heaps of info on it as a clinic. Or you can ask here, there is a singles abroadies thread that might be a good place to ask.

Bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

Hello ladies - hope everyone is ok in the cold weather! Glad to know that Suity has made it on the first leg of her journey.

A big thank you to RL for a lovely lunch yesterday and to GIAT and Ice Queen too for the chat, advice and gossip!   Hope you got home safely, GIAT and Ice Queen!

I got back home to discover that there were sledge tracks on my drive where small people had been enjoying themselves - aww! 

Trying to motivate myself today to paint the spindles on my staircase, clear out some of my chests of drawers (I am a hoarder of old magazines and random paperwork!) and do a huge pile of ironing - but FF is much more compelling right now! Also want to have a play with my new slow cooker and do an organic beef, veg and barley stew for dinner.

Ok, must move from this chair! Happy Sunday!

Rose xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
I've been wondering about getting a 4D scan - so your experience was interesting RL. Good that they can book you in again if you don't get the pictures you want. It says on the MUMS Solihull website that about 28 weeks is the best time, so I need to make a decision fairly soon to get booked in. It's not cheap - £175 since I've already had the 12 week scan there - but it's unrepeatable, isn't it? You can't go back and get one like this once they're born... There again, that could buy a lot of nappies (or whatever)... As you can tell, I haven't really made up my mind!  

I'm a member of DCN - I joined that and went to a couple of their events before joining FF. I've found it a good source of info - and the bi-annual meet-ups have always been interesting eg hearing donor children (of varying ages) speak about how the whole things is from their perspective (children of single parents as well as couples), or hearing about the latest legislation or what we have a right to expect from counselling. I also found the telling and talking workshop thought provoking and have met others who live locally through the DCN who I meet regularly now. So for me it's been a good resource. I don't use their website much - it's not the same kind of approach as FF. 

I'm also a member of SMC (the American group Single Mothers by Choice) and I love their email lists: you get so many different points of view and there are really good threads for all stage/ages (including older kids) and that's helped me in thinking how things might pan out later on. That again is about £15 or £20 per annum. As you say, all of these things can add up, but I've really got a lot out of the SMC stuff (I've been a member for about 3 or 4 years - way before I started actually trying). 

Hope you're all well.
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## RichmondLass

Yes I'd say it's worth doing.  No they aren't charging me.  i think it's worth having, particularly for the babster once he's older - how amazing to have a pic of yourself before you were born!  Anyway, being DS/DE I'm interested to know what the little fella looks like!

i haven't booked the 4D but I might as just seeing a few little movements yesterday like him scrunching up his face and opening and closing his mouth was lovely.

Sorry got all squiffy then which is a bit out of character! Have to remember he was an awkward herbert yesterday!
RLxx


----------



## bingbong

I enjoyed your sqiffy moment RL  

What's the difference between a 3d and 4d scan?  

OneStep I hadn't thought about joining SMC, that's another to add to the list   I like the idea of meets though, I think that it would help any child to feel more normal.

Rose your dinner sounds lovely! I hope that you managed to get something done (but not too much!)  

Bingbong x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

MUMS solihull refer to 4d as the scans where you can see inside like looking at a photo (see Felix's lovely image) but in real-time, so it's like a film. I would imagine the 3-d is a version of that with still photos instead of moving images. 

RL - at my last scan, Little One gave a big yawn and that was soooooo cute. He's had his legs crossed at the ankles before now - obviously v chilled out... 

Bingbong - exciting that you've got things underway. All the very best of luck     

(Can you tell I'm at work on a Sunday - desperately trying to get ahead of myself because I've got a hell of a week ahead - and here I am on FF...?!  ) 

Best
OneStep


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhhhhhhhhhh RL. How lovely being a bit squiffy   . It is all SO exciting and wonderful  

Rose - I would LOVE to have that recipe. I am finding my slow cooker invaluable now but I just dont seem to know what to cook in it apart from chilli and bolognese. I'm on of those cooks that needs recipes. I can't cook from instinct at all


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity I don't know if you are logging on but hope that you have a great trip.

RL- I was looking forward to see Richmondlad's new pic but he's camera shy!!! Hope that the next one he is less shy!

BB- Good lluck with this cycle 

Just catching up with everyone's news after returning from my trip.  Despite the weather we had a good time, my friends were saying Dublin was dreadful etc, but we went anyway and had a good night out, the boys were out until 0430 but I usually throw in the towel much earlier after dinner and drinks!! 

I then went to my donor's partner's family town instead of staying with my friends in Dublin, his family are so nice, we went out for a lovely meal for 10, aunties etc and then his sister, her boyfriend and us 3 went out on the town for a few drinks/club.  Today was a family memorial mass for them and people back for dinner. I left plenty of time and got an earlier plane back from Dublin-Heathrow, to find all the snow gone.

Back to work tomorrow and I am shattered though.

L x


----------



## Rose39

JJ1 - glad that you had a good time in Ireland and are now safely back in London.

OneStep - hope that you managed to get some work done!

So how much did I do yesterday? - just played with my slow cooker (cooked a big stew) and left the other house jobs then felt very guilty! 

LadyLottie - I love my slow cooker! I have a 4.5L one. In terms of the recipe you asked for, I just chopped 2 onions and a leek and put them into the bottom of the pot, added 1 sliced parsnip and 3 big sliced carrots, plus about a dozen sprouts that I cut in half, and trimmed the fat off 500g of stewing steak, cut it into chunks and put on top of the veggies. I added 1.5 pints of water, some veg bouillon powder and a pinch of dried herbs, covered with the lid and put on the auto setting for 5 hours. I didn't put in the barley this time as I wanted to see how the basic recipe worked first. I stirred the stew about half way through, and then added some gravy granules towards the end to thicken the sauce. I quite fancy putting some red wine in next time. Easy to serve with rice, potatoes etc. You could substitute some of the water with canned tomatoes and tomato puree and then not use the gravy granules and you'd have a richer sauce, or subsitute the beef with some diced chicken or turkey, or even brown some chicken thighs first in the frying pan and add them. I'd change the veg and try cauliflower next time instead of sprouts, and will add some canned pulses such as butter beans to increase the protein levels. I have some lamb shanks in the freezer and can't wait to try those! Does that help Lady Lottie? My next door neighbour has lent me a recipe book this evening and there are some fab puddings to try!

Off to do the washing up now! Hope everyone has a good week!
Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose and other slow cooker fans (I don't have one) there is a FF thread with reciepes http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157672.0


----------



## RichmondLass

i really want one!  Is Morphy Richards the best? And Rose, how many servings do you get from 4.5l?
RLxx


----------



## Damelottie

Rose - THANK YOU   . I shall copy paste and print out. Mmmmmmm. Desserts? Did somebody mention dessert?   

JJ1 - I'd forgotten about that thread  .

RL - They make amazing chilli's and spag bol. I mke it quickly about 7 in the morning with Alfie in one arm - and just leave them on low all day. By the time I get to eat about 6.30/7ish, they are just scrummy!! I've got a Morphy Richards but to be honest, I just bought what they had in Curry's in my price range  

LL xx


----------



## GIAToo

LadyLottie - love your new pic of Alfie!  

I feel a bit pathetic, but lots of    from me today because I went to have my injection lesson at the Lister this afternoon and was left waiting for over 2.5 hours.   It got to 5pm and I started to panic 'cos everyone was going home.  I eventually plucked up the courage to ask the receptionist if they had forgotten me and they had! Luckily there was still a nurse there and they were very apologetic, but despite biting my lip very hard, I ended up in tears      I feel so nervous when I'm there and I don't know what to expect so don't know what's normal (i.e. waiting times). The lesson was very quick and I felt I had wasted half a day and then   again on the way home and again when my Mum called! Even started to question if I was doing the right thing, but my Mum convinced me I was  

I've been doing so well up to now.  Sorry to offload, but feel a bit alone and starting new job tomorrow and ex has been texting and calling the past two days to find out when I'm starting work and won't take the hint when I ignore him!!!!   

 to anyone and everyone who needs it! 
GIA Too xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhh GIA too   . This journey is just so emotional and sometimes it just all comes out. I never know when to go and see if I've been missed either at things like appointments. We get so used to waiting ages with the NHS. Its horrible to just be sitting there waiting tho. Just think - when it all works you'll never need to go near a fertility clinic again    - unless you choose to  .

Your mum sounds lovely.

Hang on in there xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GIA  how awful to be left and forgotten, you poor soul I would say next time you go, that you don't want to be forgotten again and remind them of today and hopefully you'll be next to be seen.  I think it is perfectly ok to day I am anxious because of x,y z and I was forgotten by the nurse last time.
I also get emotional and cry everytime I go through the doors of ARGC.

LL very cute new Alfie pic!!
L x


----------



## Grace10704

Hi GIA too - how horrid to feel you were forgotten - as JJ1 says next time rub it in with them & hopefully you'll get to the top of the queue.
It may not be any comfort but I am having a bit of a "am I doing the right thing" week this week - and my little man is 2!!!  I feel like a need a week "off" from this mummy thing - then spend the next 24 hours berating myself and feeling guilty cos I love my litle man more than anything in the world!  I guess its normal for most mums at some point & doing it on our own doesn't mean we have anyone to allow us to have the lie in we used to have to recharge our batteries.
Oh well, my little man is safely tucked up with his cuddly dog so I will wend my way to my own bed & hope he is cute tomorrow again! This weekend he learned the word "mine" so we are having a small battle of wills about the concept of sharing!
Onward everyone - stay warm & safe in this horrid, horrid snow!

Jx


----------



## lulumead

Big   GIA...lots of tears totally natural in this process, so don't worry that you aren't doing the right thing. Its just overwhelming sometimes, I almost question it every day but when I think about not having kids I know I can't wait around any longer.  You're on your way now.  Sending you lots of     

LL: alfie is cute  

and....the slow cooker recipes all sound great, am tempted to get one myself now. We should have a single women and slow cooker thread  

xx


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 couldn't read and not send you a big   tx is so damn hard already without being left waiting for so long. I hope that you feel a little better soon  

Bingbong x


----------



## upsydaisy

GIA too.  I remember same thing happening to me.  By the time the nurse explained how to do the trigger shot I was in such a state that I had to ask her to repeat the whole thing.  Then I forgot whether I had to do it at 11 in the morning or 11 at night and had to phone the out of hours service to find out  .  I felt such a pathetic wuss .  Just remember it's a really brave and courageous journey your on and your a strong independent woman (even if you don't feel like one  .

Grace -   Nearly 2 years for me without a lie in.  It is so so hard.  You love them to bits but they can bring you to your knees with utter exhaustion and exasperation.  For a blissful few weeks E only knew the word 'yes'.  "Shall we put your coat on" - "yes".  "Let's eat some nice porridge" "yes yes" etc etc  You can guess what happened next  

LL - Alfie is just scrumptious

Upsy
xxx


----------



## blueytoo

GIA - only scans, EC, ET and consultant appointments are timed and booked in at the Lister. Injection lessons, extra blood tests etc are just a case of the nurses getting through the list and sometimes you do get forgotten. I had 5 cycles of tx there and learnt that if I haven't been seen in 30 mins to go and ask receptionist about it. They will then prod the nurses for you. You won't be the first person to have to go and remind them so don't worry about having to ask or getting upset. They are very busy and it won't happen with your scans etc so don't worry.  

I will warn you that most of the time you will be seen very quickly but sometimes you will wait if they are running late as well. They are really good in that if a patient is delayed for whatever reason, train late, stuck in traffic, if you get there then they will see you. As they also deal with all the difficult cases that the other clinics won't, that means that appointments can overrun frequently. During some cycles I have been in and out in ten minutes after being scanned, had bloods taken, seen the nurse and a consultant, and other times, when there has been an issue or the staff are delayed,  I have been in there for 2/3 hours, although that is rare, it does happen. 

Claire x


----------



## Jammy J

Hi GIA2,

That is so horrible when you are in that situation, expecially when you are sitting on your own, I can completely undertand your frustration and tears, its a highly emotional time. At least time you will know how they work so you can ask them how long they expect it to you being seen.

I am have not started my treatment yet but should do in the next few weeks, I go from being really positive about the whole thing and to having a major wobble thinking what the heck am I doing and how am I going to cope!  Is this completely normal? I know I will be able to get by and its what I want but it does freak me out and I end up keeping myself awake at night just going over everything in my head! No wonder my bags are so big under my eyes... 

Would love to hear how everyone else copes with this.
Thx
JAH


----------



## bingbong

Jah I agree, wobbles and emotional outburts are common! I haven't even started taking any drugs yet feel way more emotional than normal, even a silly ad on tv can set me off  

And I haven't had a good night's sleep in weeks, and I can't concentrate on work properly which really isn't good considering my job involves listening to people and I can't miss what they say   I'm starting to get a bit worried about it tbh. Also had a mini freak out today when I decided that my donor was funny looking, was imagining all sorts before I managed to kick myself out of it  

GOAT (  ) you are so strong to be doing this, we all are  

Bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Thank you so much everyone.

LL - My Mum is lovely bless her - what she actually said was "'Course you're doing the right thing,  just think about the Evian advert!!"   

JJ1 - I will let them know I'm there - the receptionist did tell me to do that in future  

Grace - you're right this is just the beginning isn't it!?? Loved your story about the word "mine"!  

lulumead - thanks for the   and yes, the thought of not trying is worse than the thought of trying  

Bingbong (I always wanna call you bigbog now!) - thanks honey.  Hope you're ok.  Speaking of donors, I called my Mum earlier today just to let her know that I was tracking my sperm and half her grandchild was "in transit" in Memphis, TN!!  Do you think I'm sick  

Upsy - thanks for reminding me that I'm a strong independent woman!  Felt like a big baby this arvo!  I think I shall start wearing my work suits to appointments as I'm sure I'll feel more confident 'cos I am a totally different person at work!  

Claire - thanks for that - I think I have just been unlucky as my last two appointments I have had to wait 2.5 hours - last week it was the snow  .  

jah - don't worry, everything you are feeling is perfectly natural.  I wake up some mornings feeling totally scared and I can't even remember why at first and then I remember that I am on this incredibly scary journey, but it will be worth it.   

Thanks again everyone  
GIA Too xx


----------



## sweet1

Whenever I'm at work surrounded by (mostly) younger and lively , optimistic people who are mostly in relationships, it starts to make me feel really abnormal and scared. And to start to wonder what the **** happened to my life that I ended up here. And to think how would I tell people if I actually did get pg, and then feeling awful because for the child I should be proud and positive about it all. Yesterday I briefly thought about abandoning the whole idea, but deep down I know I will give it a go no matter what the wobbles are as never knowing or never having tried is just not an option for me.

By the way, LL, the new picture of Alfie is sooo cute.


----------



## RichmondLass

Hi Sweet SA
I think jitters and wobbles of this kind are natural.  I think we all felt doubts and insecurities before we went ahead.  It all fades!

I'm a fair bit older than you but remember how younger or other people made me feel in a similar way to you.  To be honest, I've come out the other side of that now where I think of younger more optimistic people: 'you'll learn!'  (How mean of me!)

I take 'other people' with a huge pinch of salt having realised that some are not as happy in their relationships as they pretend etc.  The important thing is that you are doing what's right for you - not them  and that you are not alone.

RLxxx


----------



## cocochanel1

RL, brilliantly said. xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Mmmmmmmmmm - thank you!


----------



## Rose39

To Mistimop and Loubi,

Happy Birthday and hope you have both had a lovely day!!



Rose xx


----------



## Annaleah

Fraggles - I usually order form central homecare (will deliver and send all the consumables eg correct needles/ syringes etc free) 01420 543400 but you will need your clinic/ Dr  to fax them a prescription.  If you have a script any local pharmacy should be able to get it for you but may take a day or so as they don't usually keep it in stock.  There are a couple of london phramacies used to dealing with this sort of thing that i've heard others mention (eg Ali Shadwells)..i'm sure someone will be along soon to add more or correct me.  Hope all goes to plan
Annaleah x


----------



## indekiwi

_Many happy returns to both Mistimop and Loubi!!! Ladies, I so hope that the next 12 months is the most wonderful year yet in terms of achieving your respective dreams.

All our love

A-M & Poppet xxxx_


----------



## bingbong

Loubi and Mistimop



I hope that you are both having a lovely day and an amazing year to come.

Bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Misti & Loubi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAY YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE XXXXXXXXXXXX

Love FM xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Ladies I have to share this with you all as its just soooooooooooo funny. I don't think I have laughed so much and so hard in a long time. Even my ** were looking at me as though I have lost the plot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Check out this blog........

http://sleeptalkinman.blogspot.com/

Basically set up by a wife that records what her husband says in his sleep. She is American but he is English. Keep scrolling down because the quotes just get better.

My fav is '' I haven't put on wieght, your eyes are fat!!!''   

Enjoy, love FM

/links


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday, birthday ladies  
xx


----------



## 9£Bundle

Hi Everyone - Hope you are all good, good, good!   Snow is gone, the sun is shining.....aaahhh, lovely. 

Belated Happy Birthday to Mistimop & Loubi.   

FM - Loved the blogspot.  

Fraggles - did you get the pregnyl OK? Good luck this week.  

GIAToo - I hope you are feeling much better. Horrible thing to happen, as if your nerves aren't frayed enough at the time. At least you know to kick   next time if needed. 

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all having a good day.

At the risk of sounding incredibly dumb, can any of you explain the diff between a slow cooker & shoving a casserole dish in the oven on a low heat?    I just don't "get it". (?)    


9£B
xx


----------



## Rose39

Hi 9£bundle - a slow cooker uses the same amount of energy as a light bulb (so I'm told) which means they are very energy efficient rather than putting the whole oven on and only using half of it for a casserole. Meat cooks incredibly slowly in a slowcooker (   ) but it means that you can cook cheaper cuts of meat that would be tougher if you cooked them in the oven and they come out very tender. You can also completely ignore the slow cooker once it's on and leave it to get on with things, whereas with an oven I'd be checking that all is well ever so often (I have a gas oven) - some people put their slow cookers on overnight or leave them on while they are at work. I personally wouldn't go out and leave it cooking (personal preference) but I do put it on at lunchtime, work from home in an afternoon and totally ignore it until dinner time! The only difficult thing is the lovely smell of dinner that starts permeating my house from about 4pm and makes me hungry!  

Hope that helps!

Rose xx


----------



## some1

Full moon - that was so funny!!  Thankyou!

Some1

xx


----------



## 9£Bundle

Rose - Aaaaaaah!!! I get it now, thanks for that. (I need a smiley with light bulb over my head - damn!) I love poor man's food, especially winter "rib stickers" so if I can do it even cheaper all the better.  

9£B


----------



## TwiceBlessed

just dropping back in to say hi and I may join you properly shortly> I have my initial appointment with a solicitor on Friday..with a view to getting out of my home situation as painlessly as possible (relationship ended in July still having to live together at the mo)...Then my single life proper will start I guess.  Im scared but also for the first time looking forward....

see you all soon!


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck on Friday TB!  

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

Oh, and I see we have an additional moderator - hello and welcome FrankieB!

A-Mx


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya  

Yes I will be updating the list over the next few days, if any of you have any ideas or requests feel free to pm me, I'm just finding my feet at the moment as new on this board.

xx


----------



## bingbong

welcome Frankie 

Just to let you all know that Case Notes on radio 4 today at 4.30pm talked about asprin and its uses in various situations including recurrant m/c and clotting issues.

Bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hello everyone, hope you are all having good weekends.

I have been reflecting on the art of 'positive thinking' and am wondering what you all think about it? There seems to be a lot written about the importance of thinking positively during treatment and so I am wondering how best to change myself from being someone who is naturally cautious and has a tendency to think negative thoughts first into someone who has a tendency to think positive thoughts first!
Any ideas? How do you think positively? Is it something we are born with or is it conditioning? Has anyone read any really good books or attended courses on this subject?

Coco xxx


----------



## bingbong

Coco I believe that you can train your brain to think more positively. Louise Hay is the person I think of when it comes to this sort of thing, she has a lot of books and cds to listen to on all sorts of positive thinking and self healing ways. She is American and that is very clear from the words she uses etc but if you can get past this then it might be worth a try. I know people who have used her stuff and been very happy. Let me know if it works!!

Bingbong x


----------



## Rose39

Coco - I use my hypnotherapy CDs which are full of positive messages and I'm sure make a difference. I put them on last thing at night and fall asleep with them (or put them on when I can't sleep). I don't think they transform me completely (as it's normal to worry about this, however positive you are) but I think it helps to get a better balance, and certainly helps me to sleep better. 

Would also suggest NLP might help? I think Winky is an expert in this, and I've certainly found it useful when preparing for big presentations at work.

I think some of us are more naturally anxious than others, but I think we can help ourselves as well (you only have to say "don't think of a pink elephant right now".... ok, so what are you thinking about?   ) and sportspeople use visualisations and positive thinking all the time to help them improve their performance.

I'd be interested in what you find out - how do other ladies on here keep positive about tx? (or maybe this applies more to the "oldies" on here who have been doing tx for over a year?).

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think that positive thinking can help, in nursing I have seen many people who have severe illnesses and can recovery when all the odds are stacked against them, yet they have a positive outlook on life, and others who give up and reside themselves to the inevitable outcome and don't fight on and become passive.  

It is hard to know if it is a nature/nuture thing, I have a friend who is always half glass full - mainly because her mum died at 37 and so every day she sees as a bonus and is very much life if for living today, she also has a child with a syndrome so she said her plans always have to be flexible in case she is unwell - and another friend is half glass empty, they do the same job on the same ward, and one is stressed to the hilt and worries and the other relaxed, but both hard working and their end results are the same!

I found visiting a hypnotherapist Maureen Keiley helpful for a few sessions, she has a website and has offices in Harley St and Ruislip, she used to be at Zita West's) and to put it in context, then use the CD's for visualisation. Also I remember ringing her up the day before an EC as they thought that they would do it one day ahead of scheduled day which threw me totally, and I said to her I need to see to help me as I know the stress is building up, and coming out very much more relaxed, and it can't hurt you!

L x


----------



## Felix42

I'm just watching Too Old to Be a Mum on iPlayer. Worth watching and there's a few shots of LWC as it includes the story of the 60 year old mum they agreed to treat. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## cocochanel1

What is I Player Felix?



Girls thanks for all of your comments on positive thinking I am following up on your advice - THANK YOU 

Coco
xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Will have a look Felix - thanks.  Coco, the BBC gives you access to programmes they have screened over the past month or so via Iplayer on the internet - if you go to its website you will see the links.

Coco, I'm the glass half full girl and have steadily become more so over the years.  As you know, I subscribe to the Tony Robbins approach (he uses neuro linguistic programming - or what he has re-defined as neuro linguistic conditioning - as a central plank to his teaching) and for me, it has made a sea change to the way I live my life.  PMA may not change the outcome, but it makes the getting there a damned sight easier and sometimes even fun.  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies are any of you planning to see the new Jo-Lo film, she has IUI as a single mum to be and then meets Mr Right!! I'm sure it has a happy ending and she'll get pregnant on first attempt!

http://web.orange.co.uk/p/film/home?package=931

/links


----------



## sweet1

oooh yes deffo want to see that! Jennifer Aniston is also doing one on the same theme called The Baster. 

Cue the inevitable Daily Mail article about the degeneration of modrn society I expect


----------



## Jammy J

Ha ha looks great, can't wait to see it!


----------



## blueytoo

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Ladies are any of you planning to see the new Jo-Lo film, she has IUI as a single mum to be and then meets Mr Right!! I'm sure it has a happy ending and she'll get pregnant on first attempt!
> 
> http://web.orange.co.uk/p/film/home?package=931


Script writers have obviously been reading the FF boards to come up with that story idea. Why can't a realistic film be made about IF? Real people with actual infertility trying multiple times??

The Daily Mail/ Guardian will have a field day with this.


----------



## blueytoo

Excellent points Rose, particularly as I know for a fact that journalists join boards like these, post happily about their own lives and parenting forums to get stories etc I know this because on two different occasions two different posters admitted they had done this on two separate parenting forums I use. They both also said that it is common practice nowadays. 

I see you remember the Guardian fiasco too.


----------



## Damelottie

Rose39 said:


> nearly two years ago
> 
> Rose xx


Crikey - has it really been that long ago Thats gone so quickly xx


----------



## cocochanel1

indekiwi said:


> Will have a look Felix - thanks. Coco, the BBC gives you access to programmes they have screened over the past month or so via Iplayer on the internet - if you go to its website you will see the links.
> 
> Coco, I'm the glass half full girl and have steadily become more so over the years. As you know, I subscribe to the Tony Robbins approach (he uses neuro linguistic programming - or what he has re-defined as neuro linguistic conditioning - as a central plank to his teaching) and for me, it has made a sea change to the way I live my life. PMA may not change the outcome, but it makes the getting there a damned sight easier and sometimes even fun.
> 
> A-Mx


Indekiwi - thanks - I've looked up 'Iplayer', it looks great. Do you watch it on your laptop or something else? Also, you mention a 'sea change' which implies you transformed the way you think? So how did you do this? Did you just listen to his stuff or did you do something else too? I'm very interested! Lets chat
Coco xxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, I could bore for Europe on this subject so probably best to take it offline. Suffice to say that if you just read or listen to TR's audio stuff (or anyone's for that matter) then that won't be enough - like most things, his methods need to be practiced and adapted to your circumstances.  As far as the "sea change" is concerned, happy to talk about it but the key thing perhaps is that I am one of the happiest people I know, and I would not have been able to say that five years ago.  

A-Mx


----------



## Fraggles

A-M

I also am really interested in the TR stuff so would love to learn more.

F x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Inde, if you can point me in the direction of where to find out about TR I'd be very interested ...... struggling with a few things at the moment and would love to be a little more of the glass half full type person! My brother has spoken about him before, he was a fan a while back (not sure if he still is) x

Good points about the privacy issues ladies.

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, I watch IPlayer by lap top - about once a month someone mentions a programme and I get a small dose of what it's like to have a TV.  

Fraggles, Jovi, Anthony Robbins wrote a book called Awaken the Giant Within in the 1990s.  It is a little dated in terms of some of the references he uses, but the substance is what is important.  I have to tell you that it took me three attempts to read before I finally got past the first or second chapter (mainly because he came across as a smug and somewhat patronising  ) but I eventually saw beyond that and got into using many of the techniques he uses (NLP, the concept of Kaizen - or continuous and never ending improvement, changing your approach to achieve your aims, immersion in something you want to excel at, goal setting over a 5 - 10 year timeframe, exploring your values and personal rules, etc).  Using some of this stuff, I accelerated the achievement of life objectives that had previously seemed so far away, thought about personal relationships in a new light and gained control and courage over things that had previously been so hard to address.  I am speaking very opaquely here (due in part to the privacy issues alluded to in earlier posts, but also because if I listed everything that had changed for me over the past five years it would look really arrogant, self-loving and unattractive.  ).  If you don't have time to read the book (and it's very fat!) then I would recommend the CDs (I have the collection but as ever, they are lent out to a friend at present and I really must get them back as I periodically go back and remind myself of some of his techniques).  Again, happy to take this off line if anyone wants to pursue the topic and the sort of things that have changed my life, but am very aware that I don't want to proselytise as there are plenty of different paths to pursue vis a vis adopting a more positive approach to life and that we have a number of ladies posting on these boards who could probably teach me a thing or ten!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini,



You have a safe (and hopefully eventful in the nicest possible way  ) trip hun, you're a wonderful friend and have always given so much love and support to FF, sorry this trip has delayed things for a while but hopefully great new adventures will come your way, you make the best of it and please keep us upto date on your shananigans ..... and if there's any spare fella's I'm in line 

You take care ..... and when you're back we're going on a girls night out!
Lots of love & hugs,
Jovi xxxx


----------



## Roo67

Mini - I hope the next 6 months fly by for you and you have lots of fun along the way,

Missing you already hun - must, must, must catch up when you're back.

Safe journey

R xx


----------



## Rose39

Mini - wishing you very safe travels and hope that you have a fantastic time while you're away. 

Looking forward to hearing your news! 

Take care hunny   

Rose xx


----------



## lulumead

have fun mini....be thinking of you. Updates please about tasty men!
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini have a safe trip, my half bro did a stint there in the 80's just after the war finished and said there was no a lot there other than penguins, and that the locals weren't too thirlled by thousands of squaddies!!

L x


----------



## bingbong

mini i hope you have a great time and lots of fun. I really look forward to hearing all about it.

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

mini, hope you have a safe trip and so much fun that the next 6 months fly by and you can come back to following your dream (thats if you don't find a hunk to fullfil your dream for you while you're away )  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Inde, thanks for the info!  Heading over to Ebay & Amazon    Think I will look for the book ..... my mind tends to wander when I listen to audio's.  I want a more positve outlook on things, and a positive approach to what I want from life (the last few weeks I have noticed I am surrounded by a lot of negativity) .... and a damn good boost of self confidence at the moment to help me put it into place!  Thanks again   you're a star xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

HI Girls, my gay friend who did offer to donate sperm ages ago rang me to tell me he is going to be a daddy for a lesbian couple, he'll be a great daddy and is stunning, they are going to co-parent.

I sometimes feel like I have done nothing but standing still treatment wisel!!!

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1    Any news lately from CRM?  xxx


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1  . I'm not suprised you feel like that. Yes you manage to be one of the most supportive people on these boards and are always so pleased for other people's successes    . I admire you very much and always have   

Hoping to get to meet you for coffee soon. We need to sort that out. xx


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, really hoping that your time is just around the corner.         Like LL says, you are an amazingly supportive voice on these boards despite the personal setbacks and I can't wait to be cheering you on your way to finally holding your own baby in your arms.    

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ1, I echo what the other ladies have said in that you are such an invaluable source of support on these boards, and I   that it is soon your turn 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## blueytoo

JJ1 -   it's so hard being in this for the long haul. It's been over 2 years since I last had tx and I find that incredibly frustrating. I really hope that CRM find you a donor asap, have you thought about going on any other donor waiting lists? The Lister have this great scheme where if you are an egg donor or egg sharer you can give the reference of someone on the waiting list when you donate and they then get bumped up the list. I did this for two women on here and so that meant they both moved up the waiting list. Does CRM have anything like this?

Claire xx


----------



## Felix42

JJ, I echo what the others say.  You have been so supportive to all of us. I   that your time will come soon.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks girls, it is hard sometimes, but I contacted CRM and they said that I am at the top of the list so  not too long.

L x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news JJ.   not long to go at all now!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Rose39

JJ1 - that's fab. Hoping that you get good news from CRM very soon!!

Rose xx


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news JJ....am soooo looking forward to it being your time, as the others have said you are brilliantly supportive, and I suspect just a bit glamorous    

xx


----------



## bingbong

JJ that is such good news!!!! I really hope that it isn't long. I agree with all that the others have said, and also that you are full of knowledge. The number of times someone has asked a question and I've thought 'JJ would know the answer to that one' and sure enough, along you come  

bingbong x


----------



## blueytoo

JJ1 that is fantastic news!! Here's hoping it won't be long now before you get the call to start.


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh JJ how exciting!  Fingers crossed it's soon and it's the magic egg!!

RLxx


----------



## Mifi

YaYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY JJ1 thats fab news   I really hope that you can get started very soon


----------



## Teela

Great news JJ1 hope that call comes soon for you...     

Teela
x


----------



## GIAToo

JJ1        that you get your donor soooooooon.  Thanks for all your advice, information and support    
GIA Too xx


----------



## Damelottie

Lulu - JJ1 is VERY glamorous   

GOOD LUCK JJ1


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, that's great news.   that you won't have to wait much longer now then  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

LL, I knew it    

JJ1: all sounding very good, hope its not too long now.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Any of you watching the 'One Born every minute' show 
L x


----------



## lulumead

oh yes...weirdly not putting me off yet!
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Any advice pls- this morning I have woken up with a bad back I can't think what may have caused it other than yesterday I went to hairdresser n was sitting under an hood thing in an awkward position so maybe that was the trigger.

Certain positions like bending down & getting up from seated are so painful & the tops of my thighs ache. I've taken paracetamol, brufen then voltoral later and diazepam and a heatpad. I hope it muscular and resolves as I have loads of work to do and a presentation for wed but cant sit up at table todo it. 
I have been thinking of getting a new mattress as I get twinges when I wake up


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ouch JJ1 - hope it clears up soon.  I went through a phase of having little twinges in my neck/shoulder/back on waking up.  I bought a memory foam mattress topper and memory foam pillows - I've always loved my bed but it's extra lovely with the mattress topper. I got the topper from Dunelm Mill was around £120 - couldn't be without it now!

Jovi xx


----------



## bingbong

JJ is sounds like you have done all the right things, hopefully the muscle will relax and be better tomorrow after a good nights sleep. It's so hard with a sore back not to tense it up but that just makes it worse, but the meds should help with that. I hope that it is better for tomorrow  

I read a survey recently about beds and they found that the foam mattress' came out way way ahead of any other make for comfort. They are so expensive though, you mattress topper sounds like a good solution though Jovi.

Bingbong x

p.s. jovi I'm loving the new ticker


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks girls I've to my donors partners bed as he's away in Ireland & it's firmer so hopefully I'll wake up like a new person tomorrow!!! x


----------



## Felix42

JJ, so sorry to hear about your back. I hope it is feeling less painful now. Is it worth trying a long soak in a hot bath to release some of the muscle tightness?   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## cocochanel1

JJ1 poor you that sounds awful. They are strong painkillers so if it is still hurting I would be inclined to see the osteopath asap as you may have put something out of alignment slighty. I find my osteopath is a miracle worker! xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ   . Hope your back is feeling a little better today   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Thanks ladies - have just been to the GP and told him what painkillers I would like heoprfully tomorrow it will ease up and I will def get a new mattress just in case it is part of the problem

L x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, sending     - sore back is no fun at all.  

A-Mx


----------



## ambergem

Hi JJ

Hope you're feeling much better today  

Thank you for the PM you sent me re: lining issues (i tried to message you back but your in box was full) - it was very helpful  

L xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Linz I have had a clear out on my inbox sorry!!


----------



## Maya7

Jj ... hope your back pain has eased off...  I invested in a super-comfy mattress about four months ago and the difference was amazing!!  Also, as I have neck problems, i got one of those neck pillows which means you are aligned correctly in bed and I have had much better sleep.  Hope it works itself out soon 4 u


Maya


----------



## bingbong

Hi all  

I thought that I'd mention this here cos I'm sure that many of us don't go on the media requests board but here's a copy and paste of one

-------------------------------
ARE YOU PLANNING ON HAVING A BABY ON YOUR OWN?

Are you a woman who has made the decision to have a baby on your own?
Perhaps you have considered many routes already - adoption, artificial
insemination with an anonymous donor, using a known donor? Or perhaps
this is something you are just beginning to think about and don't really
know where to start.

Maybe you are looking in to travelling abroad for treatment or perhaps
you have already embarked on your journey or are even pregnant at the
moment?

I am hoping to speak to women who, whatever the circumstances or
reasons, have made the decision to have a baby on their own.

We are looking to make a documentary and are in the early stages of
speaking to women who may be interested in taking part. If you would
like to find out a bit more, with no obligation to take things further,
you can contact me at [email protected]


  

I was thinking about the media and how they portray single women getting pg and how it always seems to be so negative or this fairytale story of it working first time etc. I saw this and thought that maybe if I'm not happy about how we are being portrayed I should stop complaining and do something, so I emailed the woman and spoke to her today. She seemed lovely, has a friend who had tx in Denmark, and has clearly done some research. She said that after the Daily Mail article last week there has been a lot in the papers about it so they want to do a documentary on the subject. They want to talk to as many single women thinking/trying/or who have ttc. Obviously it is tv and so they want some people to agree to be filmed and maybe followed. I don't want to be on film but she still wants to talk to people so that she can learn more about what we go through. 

Anyway, thought that maybe someone might be interested.

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

BB, can I ask did you tell her about this site? Just wondering if the press are likely to read our posts or perhaps they already are!
xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco - I think we should simply assume that journalists find their way to these boards just as easily as we all did and think carefully about the degree of information about personal identity each of us are happy to reveal.  Some people will be far more relaxed about this than others.  For the record, I'm happy to stay completely out of the limelight when it comes to the press  .  

A-Mx


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks Inde, yes am sure you are right, ditto for me re the press! Have just 'reviewed' all my posts.
Thanks BB for the prompt as it is all too easy to say more than you mean to on such a public forum xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Maybe that's the only way I could get my big break into television


----------



## bingbong

coco no way! The request was on this site and that's how I heard about it. would never direct media here! 

I'm NOT doing it Cem! Was happy to talk to her but nothing would get me on tv, I wouldn't trust them for a start, plus no one knows what I'm doing so if they saw me on tv...  

She did seem nice and did seem to want to portray us Well, but who knows. Just thought I'd put it out there.

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Everyone

i'm back after a bit of a break.

bing honey - how are you? 

media requests - I give them a wide berth I am so over being slated because I choose to have a child as a single woman instead of doing the 'common' thing of shagging some random guy for his sperm. Each for their own but you know i don't trust a lot of journalists.

Almost forgot - hoping to go for iui in a couple of weeks - hurrah - i am climbing back on the saddle.

F x


----------



## Rose39

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUITCASE!!!!!



Hope that this new phase in your life brings you great happiness and joy!

Huge hugs and best wishes,

Rose xx

Have just seen there is another thread with lots of birthday messages! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230307.msg3587803;boardseen#new


----------



## Felix42

Happy Birthday Suity! May this be your best decade yet for you and see your dreams come true!! 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suiyt have a great day


----------



## bingbong

Suity, wishing you a very



I really hope that this is the year for you 

bingbong x


----------



## eternal optimist

Hi ladies.... I am a single lady who has turner syndrome so to conceive I would need a donor egg . And as im single id need donor sperm aswell. have any of you gone down the double donation route


----------



## Rose39

Welcome Eternal Optimist! There are several of us doing the double donor route - here is our thread.... come and join us!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229890.0

Rose xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, hope you have a great birthday 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## blueytoo

Happy birthday Suity, have a great day.

Claire xx


----------



## Mifi

Suity

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!* I REALLY HOPE ALL YOUR WISHES COME TRUE


----------



## cocochanel1

Happy Birthday Suity. You are a guiding light on here and so deserve for your dreams to come true this year. Thanks for being a great friend during the last 2 years. 
Have a super birthday. Love Coco xxxxx


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday suity.    

have a lovely day.
xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hope you are having a wonderful birthday Suity!    

Love and best wishes
Kylecat xxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hoping you've had a fab day and an even better evening!!
RLxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

thank you all so much for the b'day wishes  

had a lovely lovely day....so good to spend the day with family and good friends. weather was perfect, loads of yummy food to eat, champagne flowing....was quite perfect and a lovely start to being 40  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Glad you had a lovely day  
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## acrazywench

Happy birthday for yesterday Suity  Hope you had a fab day and will still be having lots of fun today.

x


----------



## upsydaisy

Coco

I'm afraid I can't offer any wise words for how to rescue the situation. I've been in  very similar situations myself more times than I care to remember and never been that great at rescuing myself   I really don't think other people (even those nearest and dearest to us) have the remotest idea how hard situations like that can be and how much it hurts.  I know exactly what you mean about wanting to run away and be on your own. It is perfectly possible to be happy for someone and feel like you have just fallen into a pit of hell.  As I'm sure many others on this site can testify.  It's just impossible for the rest of the world to really understand that unless they've felt it themselves.  

Sorry I couldn't come up with any great advice  
Upsy
xxx


----------



## lulumead

Big hugs coco       Don't be too hard on yourself, you have had a tough time and its understandable that you reacted in this way, maybe even more so as you suspected she was pregnant and yet she still didn't tell you when you asked her, I think I would be hurt about that too.  Try not to worry too much today, and allow yourself to feel sad. They are your family and of course love you unconditionally, so I am sure in a day or two you can talk to them and say that you are sorry for being upset but that whilst you are delighted for your sister, its very tough for you sometimes. They may not totally understand but I am sure that they won't want you to feel upset and you will hopefully be able to make them see it from your point of view.  Your sister might have felt bad about telling you, maybe she waited in order to make sure everything was ok, i.e. didn't want to upset you unnecessarily if it didn't work out - but she perhaps could have chosen a better day! 

Dry your eyes, have a big cuddle with your LO and don't feel too bad....it will all resolve itself.  Families are sometimes the only ones that we can really behave with in a totally emotionally honest way, and maybe thats needed sometimes   

Not sure if this is helpful at all.  

Sending love

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco you poor soul  it is so hard. I can't offer much advise as I don't have a sister/family there's only my mum and I- but I would say to your parents that you were upset as you were shocked and you can't control your feelings and emotions and it was a shock and you would have appreciated some forewarning from her- I guess she wanted to make a bit surprise for your Mum but obvioulsy didn't condisder your feelings. 

I would also have a word with your sister and say that you are happy for her and hope that she has a happy preganncy, but that you would have appreciated her telling you beforehand so that you could have prepared yourself when she announced it to your family and say it is hard, she can't possibly understand the feelings you are experiencing as she has not gone through IVF and infertility or understand the emotions, and you hope that she never has too.
You will have her showing scans, and updates and the birth to come and just ask her that she shows you some consideration.

Have a nice evening with your LO

L X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco, big    to you - can see how difficult today has been for you, but as the others have said, don't feel bad or guilty about feeling sad - it's only natural. Of course you are happy for your sister, just like I have been happy for mine through each of her 3 pregnancies, but that doesn't mean you can't also feel sad for yourself. And it strikes me that telling you today of all days was more than a touch insensitive, so I think you can be forgiven for your reaction..
The trouble with families (especially sisters, and I have 2, so I know!) is that you sort of forget the 'normal' rules that apply - say for example with friendships where you are so much more careful of eachother's feelings. With families, because you know everything will be forgiven and forgotten, sometimes you just act without really thinking, and it seems that's what your sister did today. 

What's done is done, try not to let it upset you too much though. When things have calmed down in a day or two, just have a quiet word with your mum, say you're sorry for being sad at lunch but also be honest and tell her how hard it is for you....and I'm sure she'll understand. As for your sister, its sounds like you don't see her every day but again, next time you do, I would just say that you're very happy for her, but also finding it hard for yourself and that makes you sad sometimes, doesn't mean you're any less pleased for her. Hopefully she'll understand, although I think it's very hard for anyone who has not experienced infertility to really understand. They say they do, but at the end of the day they don't - and how could they? Empathy only works up to a point, if you haven't actually walked in these shoes, how can you know how bl**dy painful they are?

Above all though, be kind to yourself. Your family will forgive you, and it's only one lunch...there will be plenty of others....
Take care, and I hope you feel brighter tomorrow (it always seems better after a good night's sleep and tomorrow isn't Mothers Day which I am glad about too...)
 
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, can't add any more to the comments already made as I think they say it all.  Just wanted to send you more hugs, and lots of     that next Mother's Day will see you celebrating your own second babe, either already here or well on its way, and leaving the pain of today well in the past.  

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Coco, just wanted to add my hugs. What awful insensitive timing on your sister's behalf.   You've been through so much trying for a sibling and its so understandable that you would be upset. Maybe when your sister and mum have a think about it, they will realise how difficult the situation was for you. As the others say you can still be very happy for your sister but she doesn't need to rub it in your face today of all days. 
Do hope you feel better soon and that next Mother's Day you have a special little addition to your lovely family.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Coco
  Sorry you have had such a difficult day.
F x


----------



## blueytoo

Coco -     I too think your sister was really insensitive, what a completely unfair and frustrating position to put you in. I have to be quite firm with my mum to not keep going on and on about my brothers first baby who was born in January, but she is getting the message now and realises that it's not easy.


Claire xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Hmm sounds like your sister has been extremely selfish Coco.  And your mum has been a bit too.  I'm afraid we all inadvertently upset other people from time to time by saying something out of turn without knowing or thinking or whatever, but as you say, she had weeks if not months to work this out and was well appraised of your feelings and how you'd react.  Is she a bit of a drama queen?  As it sounds like she's set this up for maximum effect!

It is hard for other people, no matter how close to us, to truly understand how we feel about things.  And it is particularly hard in a situation which is joyous for one person but cutting for another.  Difficult situation for your mum to be in - and your sister.  But with a bit of thought and respect, dealing with it in a more sensetive and private manner would have been appropriate and avoided maximum angst.  Poor you!  

I think when things have calmed down a bit you could apologise for your part in upsetting their special day but explain that they'd totally ruined your special day and you didn't deserve that.  The 'any day would be hard' comment is true but, come on!  Take a bit of emotion out of the situation by not picking Mother's Day and spoiling it for everybody! Does sound like she needed back up, which is a bit weak.

To be honest at least your expressed your disappointment and upset.  I am really bad at doing that.  I've lost count of the number of times I've been truly hurt by other people's behaviour and then privately cried but put on a terribly brave face and not shown I've been hurt.  Not necessarily always very healthy.
RLxxx


----------



## ameliacooper

Coco massive  

I can sooo relate to everything you and everyone else has said.  btw I too have two sisters and I know one is going to get pregnant soon!

I think your sister was insensitive too - she should have told you in a less public way.

Families are such a nightmare sometimes.  Can you take your son away for a few days to regroup.

btw - I recently told my mum I wanted a second and her reaction was horrific and I'm sure she told my sisters.  Can't tell you how much I regret it and have no intention of telling them everything until I'm 12 weeks pregnant    

Axxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Coco - big      for you.  I am only at the beginning of my journey and for the first time in my life I felt tearful in the florist while I was picking my Mum's flowers, 'cos all these people were in there buying things for their Mums, so I can't imagine how you must have felt.

I have no words of advice I'm afraid.  The older I get, the less I understand people  

I'm glad you have everyone on here to open up to and please don't be too hard on yourself - what we're doing is so hard and even harder 'cos we're doing it alone.

AC - here's a big   for you too x
Take care
GIA Too xx xx


----------



## GIAToo

Coco - this is really strange, as I started to read your post about your Dad I was thinking I would write back and say "this may not be good advice, but here's what happened to me....last year I totally blew up at my Dad for the first time in my life and he said some really really awful things to me which I'm too embarassed to repeat, but there were some similarities to what your Dad said to you.  However, it was the best thing that could've happened in some ways, 'cos he apologised immediately, I stayed away for a few weeks and our relationship is much stronger than it ever was." So I imagine you are feeling pretty shaken about this morning, but please don't worry.  The problem with family (imho) is that they feel they can say anything to us (or eachother) and get away with it.  They also know exactly which buttons to push and consciously or unconsciously push them.  It will be fine and to end my little post, here is my favourite quote of the moment....Winston Churchil said "When you're going through hell..keep going".  It makes sense and here's a    too.

GIA Tooxx


----------



## some1

Coco   I am so sorry that your Mothers Day was ruined and that your family have upset you so much.  It is a bit mind boggling that your sister and parents discussed and planned telling you on Mothers Day  .  I wonder if somehow they thought the news would be easier to take on a happy day when they were around to support you.  Although, having just written that, surely if that was the case they would have been supportive to you when they realised how upset you were.  I hop you get a decent night's sleep tonight hun and that your family realises how insensitive they have been  

some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Coco - what a tough time you are having with your family at the moment.    to you

No further words of wisdom really...but I do think it's good that you let your feelings out. No point holding it all in, your family need to know how you feel. When the dust has settled from all this, I'm sure you'll all emerge closer and that can only be a good thing. 

Hope things work themselves out soon, thinking of you
Suitcase
x


----------



## eternal optimist

jeez coco.... I know ow u feel..... sat having dinner with my family yesterday, and my sister in law oddly refused her usual glass of wine, so my other sister in law didnt take one either..... then my mam , sharp as a tack said " ur pregnant arent you ? " the sil then said yep she was.... mixed emotions on my part.... then my other sil said  " well sure I may as well tell yous aswell, Im expecting too " double whammy.......... so I drenk their share of wine and made my excuses and left without a word.......... I did text them both today but feel like just running away and hiding if im honest......


----------



## suitcase of dreams

eternal optimist    to you too - how difficult to find both SIL pg at the same time...

I've struggled through all 3 of my sister's pregnancies, especially the last one as that was during the time I was having the failed IVF cycles...although on the upside I completely adore my nieces and nephew and wouldn't be without them, so although it still hurts very much that my sister can 'pop out' 3 kids relatively easily when I can't even manage one, I'm glad that I have them in my life and I actively spend as much time with them as I can because I get so much pleasure out of it...I find the pregnancy part the hardest, once the baby is there it's much easier

Hopefully this will be the year we all get our dream  
Suitcase
x


----------



## eternal optimist

awh yeah... I love each and every one of my neices and nephew with all my heart.... and I will adore these two wonderful additions also....... Just having watch my lil sis have her baby 10 days ago i was beginning to level out my broody hormonnes and this happens.. i swear I actually had a physical pain that felt like a knife through my heart... think each baby I hear about cuts deeper to the bone... but Im sur that however bad I feel, the elation of having that    must be more fantastic...........


----------



## indekiwi

EO,    .  That must have been a really difficult situation to cope with.     Fingers crossed that you will have your own little one playing with his or her cousins in the years to come.   Hold on to that dream, even if you need to put tx on hold for a while.  

Coco, with respect, I feel a little incredulous about the way your family members have approached this whole issue.  It's about time they all started taking responsibility for their own misguided decisions and actions rather than lay the blame at your door - rather self righteous in my view.     

A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Rose



I really hope that this is the year for you 

bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Sorry but is anyone watching One Born Every Minute?  The moose and the really lovely man?? What's that all about?
I tell you I just can't work out why some of us are single and then there are those mooses that are in relationships with nice men!  

God I hope none of you know or are related to her.....

RLx


----------



## Maya7

ROSE 

HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY ... FILLED WITH LOTS OF GOOD THINGS (AND CAKE)!!

    

  
Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Birthday Rose!!

Hope you've had a lovely day xxx


----------



## Felix42

RL, I'm saving up those episodes til after the birth. Sooo tempted to watch though. 

Rose, sorry I hadn't realised it was your birthday! Hope you are having a fab day and have the best belated birthday present ever in a few weeks time.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

RL I can't watch it    Definately a case of too much information for me at this stage - I'll think about that when I absolutely have to


----------



## lulumead

I am totally addicted to one Born every minute....weirdly it makes me want to do it more   

Happy birthday Rose.  Hoping this is the most amazing year for you.
xxxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Happy Birthday Rose!!


----------



## Rose39

Thank you so much for the kind wishes! I didn't do anything at all for my birthday other than try to catch up with all the outstanding work things I have to do before I go away!

Hoping for a big pressie in the form of a BFP just after Easter if everything goes well!   

Rose xx


----------



## indekiwi

_Rose, apologies for the very belated birthday wishes - but I hope this next 12 months is the most memorable yet for you and full of luck and love.

A-Mx_


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, Happy Belated Birthday Wishes  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

Rose belated birthday wishes    Hope all your dreams & wishes come true   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## some1

Rose, belated Happy Birthday!!  Hope your dreams come true this year

some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am so so sorry I missed your birthday, I haven't been on the thread for a day or so, hoping this is the most memorable birthday year for you!!!
Not long now until you go
L x


----------



## acrazywench

Coco, I'm so sorry your family don't seem to understand why you might be upset and why you might find the timing of the news upsetting.   

I think you're right to stand your ground, it's difficult but it will hopefully show your family the strength of your feeling and hopefully encourage their understanding. There's certainly nothing 'wrong' with you, your feelings and reaction are perfectly understandable. 

I think all of us on this journey find it hard when we hear that a friend/family member is pregnant - of course we're happy for them, but it doesn't stop us reflecting on our own positions. I recently received an e-mail with good news from a friend - I was at my parents' at the time and my immediate reaction was to burst out crying to my mum! She got that although I was really happy for them, I found it hard news to hear and that I needed a reassuring hug before I could send a reply. I also heard recently through other friends that another friend is expecting - even though the friends who told me know my story and have been really supportive, I found it quite hard because I felt I couldn't have an emotional response or seem less than really excited because that would have made them uncomfortable.

Sorry if the above post isn't really advice or that helpful, I just wanted to send you   and let you know that you're not the only one who sometimes feels this way/reacts this way to happy news. I hope that your family respond well to your letter and card.

xx


----------



## ameliacooper

Coco massive  

you know I completely understand.  I think that while I don't agree with the way you family handled it but I am sure that tHey would not have ever wanted to upset you.  It hurts parents so much to see their children in pain as you probably know.

If I were you (and I am sure I will be in the same position soon) I would congratulate sister -whichnyou have done and just try and act normal but keep you emotional distance and concentrate on your and your son's life.  You've got enough to worry about without all that as well so sometimes it's just easier to get on with them for an easy life.

I just keep my feelings to myself in my family and if I am lucky enough to have a second then I will just announce it - pretty much like I did with dd and then let the @@@@ hit the fan  

couldn't read and run as I can so imagine your pain xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh huge    Coco, what a difficult situation...especially as I know you are usually so close to your family

There's nothing at all wrong with you hun, your reactions to all this are quite natural. It's very very tough to hear of others being pregnant when you want it so much...especially those you are very close to. 
Suspect your family are a bit surprised that you have stood your ground. You know how it is with families, everyone has a role to play and when you step outside of that role people don't quite know how to react. You've always been the quiet one who let things go, and now you've stood up for yourself....and good for you! Important to let them know how you feel
This will blow over I'm sure and as Amelia says, you just focus on yourself and on your little boy...that's what matters right now

Am thinking of you, hope things get better once they've read your letter/card
Got to go, babysitting my niece today, but will pop back later to see how you are
Hugs
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

suitcase of dreams said:


> Suspect your family are a bit surprised that you have stood your ground. You know how it is with families, everyone has a role to play and when you step outside of that role people don't quite know how to react. You've always been the quiet one who let things go, and now you've stood up for yourself....and good for you! Important to let them know how you feel


Totally agree with Suitcase here. Just give it time hun and as everyone says things will blow over. As happened with me, you may find the dynamics of your relationships have shifted slightly because you have stuck up for yourself, but for me that was a good thing and I'm sure it will be for you!  
Take care 
GIA Tooxx


----------



## bingbong

Some1



I hope that you and J have a lovely day together 

Coco I'm so sorry to read what's being going on for you  it sounds really difficult. I think that it's lovely that you sent a card and were able to express yourself that way, hopefully as said they will calm down and things will work themselves out. I think that it is hard for others to understand what you have been going through as they haven't done anything like it themselves. Hold your head up to them, you have said sorry and that you are happy for your sister, hopefully they'll come around soon 

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday Someone...hope you've had a lovely day.
xxxxx


Coco: you are totally normal! It would be weird if you didn't find it a bit tough after all you've been through.   
xxx


----------



## Rose39

Happy Birthday Some1!!!      

Hope that you've had a lovely day.

Coco - more hugs coming your way hunny   . I agree with GIAT and Suity - your family will have expected you to react one way, and may be surprised, shocked and confused that you've said how you feel and stood up for your views, which they're not used to. Hopefully this will be a really good thing and they will respect you and take your views more into consideration moving forwards. But it might take a bit of time to adjust on their part! I'd let things calm down a bit and allow what you've said to sink in a bit more - it's always good to be yourself and if they care about you, they will be concerned that you are hurting. Sometimes (or at least for me), I've got so used to putting on the smiling face in public, that even those (outside FF) who know who I'm going through tx have no idea how hard it is. I think we are all fab, brave women for being able to cope with tx and holding down responsible jobs and managing our homes. Sometimes it's a good thing to let those close to us know that we have fragile sides too. Take care hunny   

Rose xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Some1, Happy Birthday   . Hope you've had a lovely day  

Coco,   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Some1 wishing you a very Happy Birthday!  Hope you have had a lovely special day    

Coco, as much as we love each other families can be very trying at times, sure it will all work out in time  but very sorry you have been hurt.  Hope it's your turn to be the bearer of happy news soon    


Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

some1 i hope that you had a loevly day


----------



## acrazywench

Some1, I hope you had a lovely birthday and are looking forward to a fabulous birthday weekend.  

x


----------



## cocochanel1

Morning all. Well this isn't going well. My parents received my letter on Friday and my sister received her congrats card. No word from my sister and a phonecall from my Father last night to arrange to see my son today. I asked how everyone was and he said my Mother is upset and that he would tell her he had spoken to me and she would call me sometime. He didn't comment on my letter apart from to say that they would discuss it sometime.

Gee do I feel like I am in the family dog house. I have never had a situation with them like this before. Reading between the lines it seems they cannot see my perspective at all and that they blame me for the situation and that my sister is in a complete mood with me? Which no doubt means she has told her husband who will have told his family and my brother will have been told and he will have told his wife and she will have told her family so basically I look like the bad guy??

Family do's are going to be fun aren't they......


I'm stuck, no idea what to do next!
Coco xxx


----------



## eternal optimist

oh you poor thing coco...... well I think that you have nothing to reproach yourself about... You were adult enough to make the first move with your parents and your sister. You need to stop being hard on yourself and let them come around in their own time.... You have done the right thing and aced like the adult in my opinion xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kylecat

Happy birthday for yesterday Some1 - sorry it's late but I hope that you had a lovely day with your family and of course little J!  

Coco - so sorry to hear what is happening with your family - if It were me, I would head straight round to their house today and try and have a talk with them - I know in the end, that they will understand why you got so upset.   If you ever want a day out or just a pub lunch etc then text me/let me know as we can get to you within forty minutes

Love kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

coco...so sorry this is being so hard.  If it was me, I'd probably go round and burst into tears, not very grown up but my family would probably respond to that!!  They obviously can't really see how hard it is for you and I suspect if your sister is upset and pregnant - then they are probably concerned about her, which is not fair but might be how they see it.
You have acted in a very grown-up and thoughtful manner, you aren't asking for anything other than some empathy and understanding.  Maybe its worth sorting it with your sister first??  Or speaking to your brother? sounds like you need an allie.  Or you could just say that you've said how you feel and can you know all move on as its obviously causing tension and stress which you don't need when trying to conceive and your sister doesn't need when pregnant.
Not sure if this is helpful at all.

You still planning to IUI in April we always seem to have cycles are really similar times  
xxx


----------



## bingbong

GIA Too



I hope that you have a lovely day 

Coco sending you a big  too. I'd give your family a bit of space and hopefully they will come to you soon enough 

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday GIAtoo....have a lovely day.
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Giatoo happy birthday x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Birthday Gia2, hope you are having a lovely day 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks for the hugs and tips. Things are not improving and I'm not sure what to do. I realise I did not receive the news as elegantly as I should have done or would have done if it hadn't been given to me on Mother's Day and also had I been a bit prepared for it. But even though I felt miserable I did say congratulations at the time to my sister. I just needed some space so leaving rather than being miserable and spoiling everyone's day surely wasn't such a bad plan? The worst bit was the row with my Father on Monday morning. Why did he start lecturing me so soon on Monday about how hard this is for my sister and how it is a 'great opportunity for me and LO'  and how it is all my fault (re not having a second baby) for trying to make that f'ing relationship work for 10 years' ? Had he just had the restraint to leave it a few days I wouldn't have cracked. But I saw red and for the first time in my life really lost my temper with my Father. 
I have tried to make peace by writing a letter to my parents (apologising, thanking them for everything and telling them how much I love them and explaining why I found the news so hard) and also sending a congrats card to my sister so why are they still all not speaking to me Not a word about the card or letter... My sister leaves tomorrow. 

My Father called last night to arrange to see LO, he collected him on the doorstep this morning and returned him to the doorstep 2 hours later. Last night on the phone at the end of the conversation I said 'love you' which is what we always say and he didn't reply. This morning when he collected LO I gave him a kiss hello and he made no effort on arrival or departure.
Talk about stonewalling me. 
So I don't know what to do. I hear the suggestions re going round but feel that I have extended peace offerings and don't want to have to grovel. Where is the empathy and kindness towards me? They know I don't have a husband to support me so I've sat in my house all week working completely isolated whilst they have had each other for support. I just don't understand what's going on. 
It has also made me feel that my eggs must be very old and that must be the problem. My sister is 7 years younger and like me with my first two pregnancies fell first time so perhaps the reason none of the treatment has worked in the last two years is because my eggs are now crap??
I guess I will know pretty quickly when I start IUIs in two weeks time. If the sperm was the problem I should fall pregnant quickly? If I don't then my eggs must be the problem and I need to accept that they are past their best?
Oh god this week has been hard and it doesn't seem set to be getting any easier. My family have really shocked me.
Thanks for your much appreciated support. 
Coco xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco  i really feel for you and don't really know what to say - do you family really approve (if that is the right word) of you TTC a second baby, I know that they had not wanted you to do IVF anymore over concern for your health.  

My mother can be v stubborn and has fallen out and not spoken to one of her sons (my half brother) for years as she didn't approve of his parenting. I realise that i have lived my life, and made choices for her approval but as an adult now it is my choice.

Would you go to a counsellor? as at least they give you a space to listen to you. I doubt you would ever get your parents and sister there!!

I really hope that you get it sorted as your LO will sense the atmosphere between you all as well

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Happy birthday GAIT


----------



## GIAToo

Coco - I know it's hard but if it were me I would just back off for a while - but that's because that's what I did and that's how I dealt with it (My Dad told me I wasn't normal and  no wonder I was still single, which still hurts me now, and I'm embarrassed to even repeat it 'cos I do wonder why I'm still single sometimes   . but I know he said it in the heat of the moment). I didn't contact my parents for about 3 weeks, even though my Dad had apologised, because I just needed to care about me and not them.  That's what you should do (I know we shouldn't really give advice on here) and I knows it's more difficult when you have a LO in the picture, but it worked for me.  And I, like you, am very close to my parents, speak to my Mum a few times a day usually etc.  

Only you can decide what's right for you, but I do think you should worry about YOU more.        

Thanks for all the birthday messages- I'm having a lovely day.  Off to get ready to go out again  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## ameliacooper

Urrrgh just did a long post to you coco then lost it.  

Basically  I think you have done your bit in apologising And sending your sister a card. If I were you I would play them at their game.  I would plan a lovely day tomorrow with ds and just wait for them to contact you.

Parents seem to think that they are always right even when they are wrong - well mine do anyway  .  I've had many rows with my parents and sometimes they just don't get it.  Rather than you all working yourselves up about a situAtion that has been and gone I would let them stew and wait for them to get in touch with you which they will do (especially with ds).

Massive massive hugs.


----------



## ameliacooper

Giat -    

hope you have had a lovely day.


A xxx


----------



## Rose39

Happy Birthday GIAT! Hope you are out enjoying yourself and having a lovely time!    

Rose xx


----------



## cocochanel1

JJ1, GiaToo (birthday girl) and AC - thank you so much for your responses. AC yes isn't it so annoying when a long post disappears!
I guess I just have to wait. JJ1 I guess I could see a counsellor but don't feel really that I need to - but I suppose if this situation carries on for long I may feel I need to! This blow up has shown me how dependent I am on my parents for emotional support and I guess that gives them some control and when a situation arises that we conflict on they just withdraw support. So I guess I have realised that I need to have other sources of support and/or develop more self support. 
GiaToo so sweet of you to take the time to post even on your birthday - thank you. AC, yes parents are always 'right' in their minds. I guess I have stood up to them all this time and they don't like it.
JJ1, no I don't think my Father does agree with my ttc and this could be one of the issues. I think my Mother just wants more Grandchildren and probably doesn't care which of the 3 of us they come from! I think my Father really thinks I should shut the door on ttc......and they don't agree with the relationship I've had for the 13 years on and off. They feel I should have walked away from him after about year 2 because he has not treated me well at times and they felt that my love was blind. So they blame me for the situation I am in - ie. if I had had the common sense to walk away then I would not be on my own now blah blah blah. But I loved the guy and we were together a long time......

Oh dear. 
Love Coco xxx


----------



## ameliacooper

Coco my parents are the same though not in regards to ttc as I've not told them anything apart from Possibly wanting a second.  They think I am dependent on them.  But in my opinion I think they want to think this. I am a grown woman - a mum and whilst it's easier having them on side sometimes it doesn't hurt them to know that I am a grown up who makes my own decisions and my own mistakes.

Hope you and ds have a lovely day tomorrow.

A xx


----------



## eternal optimist

Im just   that when the time comes to tel my family about my decisions regarding embryo adoption they dont walk away..... I dont thinkit will go well because when I lied and mentioned Id seen an article and this single lady had adopted an embryo my mum looked horrified to say the least.................. Id rather have them on my side but If I dont get the support , so be it... I will survive. Im not saying anyjing till Im lucky enough to have that   and things go as they should.. then they can take the news as they want.... Im being brave now, but when the time comes I will be a wreck.


----------



## some1

Thanks for all the happy birthday wishes everyone! I had a really lovely day.

GIAToo - Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have had a great day!

Coco -  for you and   for your family!  Really hope that things improve soon.  I don't really know what they can expect you to do beyond what you have already done to put things right.  I just wanted to respond to what you said about your eggs and knowing pretty quickly whether they are any good once you start your IUIs.  Don't go putting extra pressure on yourself hun.  If IUI doesn't work quickly it doesn't necessarily mean that your eggs are no good - IUI just has a low chance of success  .

Some1

xx


----------



## acrazywench

GIA2 - wishing you a belated happy birthday. Pleased to read you had good day yesterday and hoping you are looking forward to the rest of a lovely birthday weekend.  

Coco - just want to send you lots of    . I hope you and ds have a lovely day today. Be kind to yourself - you've done all you can to sort things out with your family and I hope that they come round soon. 

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi All

Coco - sending you lots of love and hugs? Sorry to hear you are having such a tough time with your family. They really have no idea how tough it is do they? I tend to agree give them some time and space and allow them to consider how you might be feeling and their reactions to how you so naturally responded. You are able to be happy for your sister but disappointed for yourself and showing your emotions is perfectly acceptable. Your sister has her husband and probably dreaded telling you and feels guilty that she is pregnant and you aren't, whilst you feel angry and disappointed naturally that they seem to have absolutely no concept of how difficult it is for you. Lots of hugs. I know it's difficult but have you got out of the house this weekend or do any singles who live in your area (where are you) need to arrange an 'emergency cheering up coco meet up" this weekend? 

I am researching infertility for a dissertation and have just discovered an article on an adult who is the result of his mum having donor sperm saying she had been robbed of knowing half of her identity and never knowing where she is from. Also pointing out  if she has a life threatening illness, they will never be able to approach the father as it was an unknown donor.

This has led me to the next question. I was planning on using anonymous donor due to price but can understand the person's comments but also the life threatening illness side of it. Does anyone know if you buy a vial of sperm from xytex or cryobank is there one type you can buy which would be suitable for iui and icsi or ivf in case I switch from iui and decide to go this route please?

F x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Fraggles

I know with ESB if you buy IVF sperm, they can wash this for use in IUI....ICI sperm is ready for IUI use...and is more expensive I think. Anyway, I bought the cheapest and my clinic made it useable for IUI. Hope that makes sense!

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Lulumead - how many vials did you buy? and how much was it? thanks for sharing/

Anyone buying sperm and being treated at reprofit and want to share shipping?

Let me know where you are getting yours from if you are and I will look there.

F


----------



## lulumead

Hi...I bought 6, for 6 goes at IUI....I think they are 275 euros a pop, plus 300 e shipping....if you are going abroad you avoid the £1000 pregnancy slot which I also had to pay GULP!  they are more expensive than gold!  and yet men waste them all the time  

xxx


----------



## Rose39

Fraggles - I bought IUI sperm vials (it was the only type available from my donor) but I am having IVF...IUI vials are more expensive than IVF vials as the sperm are processed more. If you have a look at the website for the cryobank you plan to use, they typically explain the different vial types for info. I would personally check with your clinic which type of vial they would prefer you to get, so that they can use them for both IUI and IVF depending on which route you take. I wouldn't assume and then risk wasting your money if it's the wrong type for your clinic. 

Rose  xx


----------



## bingbong

Fraggles it might be worth checking with SweetSA cos she is shipping sperm from xytex in America to Reprofit so you might be able to share shipping costs from there. 

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Fraggles re the article you were reading:
_I am researching infertility for a dissertation and have just discovered an article on an adult who is the result of his mum having donor sperm saying she had been robbed of knowing half of her identity and never knowing where she is from. Also pointing out if she has a life threatening illness, they will never be able to approach the father as it was an unknown donor_.

I wonder if this person only found out as an adult that they were donor conceived? I can see this being a big shock and leading you to question your identity, but I hope that children who grow up knowing they are donor conceived will struggle less with this. I guess at the end of the day it depends whether you consider your 'identity' as being bound up in your parents and where they come from. Personally I think identity is about much more than knowing your parents and where they come from - I'm still struggling to find mine 

As for the life threatening illness, hmm, how common is that really? And how many people know the ins and outs of their family's medical history anyway?

Nonetheless I can understand your wanting an ID release donor to potentially mitigate these issues, hope you get it sorted soon,
Suitcase
x


----------



## sweet1

Fraggles, I would definitely be interested in sharing shipping costs from Xytex to Reprofit. I think for IUI you have to buy 'washed' sperm. I emailed XYtex last week but no reply yet. They have a 'live chat' section on their website too but I haven't been able to get in touch with them that way either yet, even when I've been online when they'r supposedly there!

GIAtoo, when you ordered from Xytex how did you get in contact with them? I just emailed the link on the site [email protected] but no reply yet....do you know of a better email address to use? I might have to call them this week but a bit difficult unless I am at my mum's as I only have a mobile phone.


/links


----------



## ameliacooper

Coco just wondered how you are?  I hope you and ds had a lovely day xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I am glad that you they have started to communicate at least and you and DS had a good day together.  It is so true that unless they have walked in your shoes they cannot understand what you might be feeling- but didn't your mother have fertility issues?

Take care
L x


----------



## lulumead

oh coco, sending a few more   . Really glad that you have started to speak as I am sure you can sort it all out. Your mum obviously went through a difficult time and seems to be expecting you to deal with your situation in the same way, the old stiff upper lip and get on with it way, which is pretty hard to do and surely its better to be emotionally open as you have been. Well done for taking control of the situation and being the grown-up.  Good to hear you have had a lovely day too.
xxx


----------



## eternal optimist

Chin up coco and keep focusing on your dreams..... I hope that your family realise how you feel soon and you can have a peaceful mind. Because a peaceful mind helps make a peaceful body. sending you much love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bingbong

coco it sounds like such a horrible situation to be in and I'm sending you a big   but it does sounds like you are getting there bit by bit. I'm a bit confused by your parent's reaction, it seems so extreem, makes me wonder what it all bought up for them that has nothing to do with you at all, and maybe that something is all those LOs that they lost and the fact that they never grieved. Anyway, I'm sorry that you are going through this

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh Coco, said it on ******** but I'm so sorry hun, how hard to hear that news just a week after your sister....

I remember when my sister told me she was expecting my littlest niece and that was just a few days after I'd had a failed cycle - it was hell, but what can you do but be happy for them and hope that one day it will be your turn too  
and not much consolation right now but when no 2 does come along for you, at least there will be lots of cousins to play with  

glad you found it easier to handle on the phone, just hang in there, things will get better for you   
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs coco    
xx


----------



## ameliacooper

Coco that is hard!  Well done on taking the news so well


----------



## eternal optimist

mega hugs to you coco xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx your time will come


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh Coco if things couldn't get worse, it is going to be difficult for you when the babies are born  hopefully you will be pregnant and soon announcing your good news

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

although I actually find it easier once the babies come...it's the announcement and the pregnancy I always find hard, once the baby is born I find it much easier to cope with - both for friends and family
hopefully you'll feel the same Coco  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Coco

Lots of hugs.

Hard to hear about another baby but sounds like your bro knows how difficult it must be for you.

You are brave in every way and we're all here for you. Here's to things getting sunnier and brighter for you this week and for the luck to change in your direction.

xx


----------



## Grace10704

Coco      Maybe your brother will pass on the thought to the rest of the family that you are not this awful person but simply their sibling who is having to deal with difficult news and that your reaction to your sister wasn't so unexpected after all.  Getting that from your brother might just help the rest of the family to understand a little more where you are coming from.  At least he was sensitive to your needs as well.  It sounds like your mum & sister are acting the way mine do over things - they expect me to deal with all the rubbish they send my way & its over to me to break the deadlock.  I've just accepted that is my role in our family - once I accepted it it was easier to deal with cos I never expected them to act any differently! When they do once in a while it shocks me & I don't know how to act!!
Thinking of you & hoping you get fantastic news to share with them soon xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, bigs   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Cem but I am avoiding it at all costs because I suspect and perhaps wrongly the conclusion will be that yes children need fathers. But we are not in an ideal world unfortunately. 

I think there is a show called one born every minute - avoid that too as keep reading posts where people who have watched have been reduced to tears.

All in all I am a coward. 

F x


----------



## Fraggles

Cem you are so much braver than me.


----------



## estella

Cem you are brave!! 

I watched it once and it's high drama stuff, there was an emergency section and drama and red lights and alarms and phew!! 

Kinda want to see the who needs fathers programme, if it's balanced although as fraggles says it might be a bit upsetting.......hmmm decisions decisions!

E xx


----------



## Fraggles

Evening all

I am showing definite signs of bad mood during AF as have been grumpy and annoyed at clients who are always challenging and don't do what they are supposed too but who usually do not bother me at all when they **** off every body else at work. However, this week have been telling them just what reality is like and that I no longer want to hear about them moaning unless they are going to do something about it!! Have also been a bimbo and lost my clomid which I am meant to start taking today doh!!!

Due to AF want to meet a man so this whole fertility thing is so much easier instead of having to jump on a plane to have treatment overseas because it is affordable and all the other decisions I so do not want to make on my own at this moment in time.

Anyone tried cosmic ordering because I am ordering a jackpot lottery win for me tomorrow night on the euromillions in which case I will pay for several treatments for beneficiaries to have IVF who cannot get it on the nhs, and am also order a straight superhunk who is masculine but has the commonsense gene (think when there is no milk in the fridge actually thinks to buy it when we are running out without saying but you didn't say), and is perfectly delightful in almost every way.

I'll keep you updated if it works.

How is everyone else tonight, hopefully not suffering with AF blues like me!  

F x


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - just wanted to send you a few    
I know exactly what you mean about wishing you had a man to ttc with, but then I think about all the other c**p that I'd have to deal with  
I have had an old flame contact me recently.  We had a casual relationship after meeting through internet dating, gorgeous, but a bit boring, and believe me I have been tempted to say can you come over (when I'm ovulating of course!). Anyway, he missed his chance and now I'm on my second cycle of IVF! Bah humbug!

Keep your chin up hun and let us know how the cosmic ordering goes!  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## bingbong

Lou-Ann



I hope that this is the year of many changes for you. 

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou ann wishing you a lovey day on your birthday- xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Happy Birthday Lou Ann xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## acrazywench

Happy birthday Lou-Ann, hope you have a lovely day.

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you for the birthday wishes ladies  . I have had a good day so far. I have had my hair cut this morning, then I have spent the afternoon with my twin sister and her girls, and we are all going out for tea this evening . 

Hope everyone else is having a good day, enjoy your Easter weekend 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

_Lou-ann, wishing you a wonderful day and year ahead!

A-Mx_


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Happy b'day Lou-ann!!

You share a b'day with my lovely mum   Hope you've had a fabulous day

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Well, I've just got back in from a meal with my sister and her family, and I am absolutely stuffed!! Am now treating myself to a glass of wine to finish the day off 

Suity, hope your mom has had a great birthday too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

oooh...am a bit late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY lou-ann (and suity's mum  )
Glad you had a lovely time.
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Happy birthday Lou-ann, it's my mums birthday too.

F


----------



## Mifi

Happy belated birthday Lou-Ann


----------



## GIAToo

Sorry it's a late Happy Birthday from me Lou-Ann!  Hope it was a good one !


----------



## Annaleah

Exploding with excitement cos my friend is in master chef final on telly now.......yikes.  The tension is killing me....  

Documentary on 2 'who needs fathers?' which looks like somehting i'd like want to watch but Tim on bbc1 is a must this eve.  It is sooo crazy seeing him on telly.....


----------



## suitcase of dreams

just finished watching it Annaleah...must be quite odd seeing a good friend on TV like that?!


----------



## Fraggles

Suity what date are you heading to Brno? F x


----------



## bingbong

I just saw the end, sorry that he didn't win. And I'm sure that BBC i-player will have the other programme  

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Bing have you still got a headscrew going on or did movie do job. Outlook bleak here still done no work! Not long now.

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

fly on the 18th Fraggles...with ET scheduled for the 20th, and back home on the 21st
before that I am off to Dorset with family for a week, and then to the Peak District for friend's 40th b'day party (the day after which I have to leave by 8am latest to make it in time for my flight from Stansted - a 3hr+ drive  )

so although I'm on the clexane, steroids, progynova etc etc, I haven't really thought about the trip to Brno as I'm focused on family holiday and b'day bash first...although packing is a challenge - won't be home again after this Fri until the 21st, so the car will be pretty full of stuff!

oh well, prob better not to focus too much on the tx anyway  
hope you're surviving the 2WW OK...!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity,

It sounds like you will be perfectly prepared mentally for the EC so that couldn't be better.

Wishing you loads of luck.

OK so far on 2ww but usual ups and downs. OTD is 18th April, but my next cycle is due on 13th April so unsure whether to wait till 13th or test on saturday which would be 4 days before usual due date but only 7 days after treatment - guess that wouldn't work as too soon after.

F x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

F - think you have to count days from IUI. LWC always made me test 14 days after...if you test any earlier and it's neg you still have to wait until then to know for sure anyway....so it kind of defeats the object
Horribly painful, but prob better to wait if you can  

TBH, think I'm a bit in denial about the whole thing, I mean it's all happening and I'm on the drugs, and off to Brno and everything but it all feels a bit unreal. Think it's my brain's way of protecting me from the emotional stress of it all. Although daresay the 2WW will be agony (at least it's only really 10 days for me - you can pretty much test 10 days after a 5 day transfer and know one way or another...)

Right, off to bed, up at 6.30 for the gym - got to get the running in whilst I can since I'll have to stop after transfer which will be really hard for me as I'm come to rely on it for de-stressing...

Hang on in there on the 2WW  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

Suity - didn't realise you were cycling.  Fingers, toes crossed..and hope you enjoy your time off before.  I know what you mean about running...I hate having to stop dancing for tx as it keeps me sane and socialising.

Was very strange seeing Tim on telly.  I've worked with him since he was a registrar and have seen him most days for the past five years since we both started back again in the same department. It was weird seeing our department on telly.  He filmed last year but left his job as a consultant the week before master chef went on air.  His office is next to mine and is feeling v empty...big boots to fill.  Hopefully there's a restaurant opening coming soon. 

Fraggles, BB - hope you're hangin in there
Annaleahxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Annaleah - how interesting - so has he left to pursue his dream of being a chef? I love it when people's stories work out like that (makes me think I might one day figure out my dream job and leave the dreary world of marketing to pursue it!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I thought he'd win it was close between him & dherv I love masterchef & food programmes but not fair when you're on a diet.  Annaleah are you a paeds nurse ?
L x


----------



## sweet1

I liked Dhruv, but I wanted Tim to win as he seemed so sweet. And I really thought he was going to win. I'm sure if he opens a restaurant or becomes a chef he'll be very successful.


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi, does anyone live near Stevenage and know how I can book car parking at the train station? I need to leave my car for 3 days at the station at the end of May but need certainty of a place because we will have driven 100 miles by the time we reach Stevenage to catch a train to York. It seems to be the fastest route to York. Thanks, Coco xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Coco

This is the tel no for Stevenage car park operator 01438 218847 - they can advise.

F x


----------



## cocochanel1

Fraggles, thank you. Where did you find this? I looked online but couldn't find it. xxx


----------



## Fraggles

I typed into google stevenage train station + car parking and this came up. http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations/svg/details.html

F x

/links


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks, I think you missed your vocation - travel planner! - been reading the Abroadies thread too!! 
Cocoxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Coco

Your comment made me laugh - I think my apprenticeship was served doing three round the world trips - perhaps that why I never met Mr Almost Perfect yet!! My theory is he was jetting out of the country as I jetted in and I bet he was in the departures lounge as I was in arrivals!

F x


----------



## Mifi

Suity have a safe trip tomorrow and sending you lots of       &       that this will be the one for you      

Love FM XXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity drive safely x


----------



## Rose39

Happy Birthday Blueytoo - hope you are having a lovely birthday weekend!
   
Rose xx


----------



## some1

Happy Birthday Blueytoo !      Hope you have a lovely day!

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Happy Birthday Blueytoo       Hope all your dreams come true    

Love FM xxxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Happy Birthday Blueytoo! The sun is out for your birthday - hope you are having a lovely day xxx


----------



## bingbong

Happy Birthday!!! Lucky you having the sun come out   I hope that you are having a lovely day

bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

happy birthday blueytoo...what gorgeous weather.
xx


----------



## sweet1

Happy birthday BlueyToo


----------



## indekiwi

_Many happy returns Blueytoo. Hope your son has been showering you with love today. 

A-Mx_


----------



## Lou-Ann

Happy Belated Birthday Blueytoo  . Hope you had a lovely day  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oooooops, I'm late    Happy Birthday blueytoo, hope it was a good one! x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jovi not long until you start!!  

I had my wrists injected with steroids today for carpal tunnel- my donors partner came with me, I'd taken valium before was a bit dizzy, then he brought entonox (gas and air) as it was in the hospital where he worked and the lady did it- I am so lucky to have him there  I know I couldn't have gone through it without him

l x


----------



## lulumead

sounds horrible CEM & JJ1...my best friend had it when she was pregnant and it did go once baby arrived.

also...I've gone a bit ******** crazy so lots of friend requests going out...was missing out on too many pics of you all!

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh JJ sympathies for the carpal tunnel - I was dx with that a few yrs ago but touch wood not had any problems for the last couple of years.  Your donor & his partner are like having your very own guardian angels    They both sound so lovely, you have such a special friendship


----------



## lulumead

Hi, JJ - whats caused your CTS?  really sorry didn't mean to put you and CEM together...its sounds pretty painful. 

I agree with Jovi, you do have two very special boys there...how lovely for your baby when they come along that they will have you plus these two special men in their life. I think we might all like a loan of them  

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu I think you're quite right    

CEM, sorry hun, I missed you were suffering with CTS too - is this something pg can trigger?  I didn't realise    
I had it on and off for about a year, then nothing  

x


----------



## Sharry

New home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234722.0 

Sharry x


----------

